# Leaderboard



## Stradawhovious

I


----------



## Stradawhovious

Want


----------



## Stradawhovious

To


----------



## Stradawhovious

Hang


----------



## Stradawhovious

With


----------



## Stradawhovious

All


----------



## Stradawhovious

The


----------



## waday

No


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cool


----------



## Stradawhovious

Kids


----------



## Stradawhovious

On


----------



## Stradawhovious

The


----------



## Stradawhovious

Leaderboard


----------



## sscarmack

Leaderboard?


----------



## Stradawhovious

sscarmack said:


> Leaderboard?


 
 Look to your right...


----------



## sscarmack

oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!


What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao


----------



## waday

Does the 'Off-Topic Chat' increase your post count?


----------



## Stradawhovious

sscarmack said:


> oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao


 
You win 1,000 internets!


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> Does the 'Off-Topic Chat' increase your post count?


 
It better... This is the interwebz.  THE THINGS I SAY ARE IMPORTANT!!


----------



## sscarmack

Stradawhovious said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win 1,000 internets!
Click to expand...

Thats it??? I thought it would be at least 100,000 ITS


----------



## Stradawhovious

sscarmack said:


> Thats it??? I thought it would be at least 100,000 ITS


 
Better get posting!


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 'Off-Topic Chat' increase your post count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It better... This is the interwebz.  THE THINGS I SAY ARE IMPORTANT!!
Click to expand...

Very important.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 'Off-Topic Chat' increase your post count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It better... This is the interwebz.  THE THINGS I SAY ARE IMPORTANT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very important.
Click to expand...

 
No need to bow, I put my pants on one leg at a time like you regular people.

I'm just better at it.

And my pants are nicer.


----------



## Derrel

I've been trying to pass that Derrel guy, but doggone it, the best I can seem to do is to stay even with him!! He is one crafty S.O.B. !!!!


----------



## ronlane

Okay, so I'm going make to welcoming everyone and saying "Nice" to every photo post. I've GOT to catch that Derrel guy too.


----------



## ronlane

Nice post.


----------



## Stradawhovious

ronlane said:


> Nice post.


 
You're just jealous that you didn't win 1,000 internets.


----------



## sscarmack

I'm mad I didn't get 100,000. This is bull!!!!


----------



## Derrel

I've seen this leaderboard thing. My question is, "When did this 'race' start?" I mean, when did the counting start? It seems like it was prior to the new software for the forum. When the forum was flipped on its head to the new look, I already had over 200 posts.


----------



## sscarmack

I was never on it when I noticed the switch, and then the very next day I was 3rd behind Jake. So I have no idea either.


----------



## mishele

This is obviously not a fair Leaderboard! Us women should get some kind of handicap!


----------



## sscarmack

Oh NO she didNT


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> This is obviously not a fair Leaderboard! Us women should get some kind of handicap!


 

You're all kind of handicapped enough already, aren't you??


----------



## sscarmack

oh NO HE didNT!!!! SNAP!


----------



## mishele

We could also rename the "Leaderboard" to something like "People that spend too much time on TPF at work" hehe


----------



## waday

mishele said:


> We could also rename the "Leaderboard" to something like "People that spend too much time on TPF at work" hehe


Yes.. agreed. I spend an inordinate amount of time on here compared to actually working. I think the 'Leaderboard' should be hours spent not posts made.


----------



## sscarmack

No way, you would not want to see my hour log hhahahhaha


----------



## ronlane

Stradawhovious said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous that you didn't win 1,000 internets.
Click to expand...


Nope, not at all. I just want the influence that the 1,000 internets provide.


----------



## Stradawhovious

ronlane said:


> Nope, not at all. I just want the influence that the 1,000 internets provide.


 

Yeah... Influence... that's _probably_ the result.


----------



## mishele

Oooooo!!! The leader board flipped!!! It's a race to the end of the month!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

l


----------



## mishele

-


----------



## sm4him

Well, lookie there! Pretty sure my part in the race will be over by the end of the day today, though. I *feel* like I'm on TPF all the time, but evidently I spend a lot more time reading than posting.  I can't really imagine EVER having 20+ posts in one day, and we're not even halfway through the day yet with people already hitting the 20 post mark.

Oh and by the way--congratulations to Sean, for evidently having NO life whatsoever outside of TPF!


----------



## sscarmack

Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah


WOO!


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> I can't really imagine EVER having 20+ posts in one day, and we're not even halfway through the day yet with people already hitting the 20 post mark.



Oh, except there was that ONE time that we did a thread where the whole purpose was to just keep the thread going with as many posts as possible for as long as possible? Anyone remember that? I wish I could remember how many posts we ended up having in that thing.


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> Oooooo!!! The leader board flipped!!! It's a race to the end of the month!!


Don't go all out on the first day, pace yourself. You may cramp up


----------



## mishele




----------



## limr

Awww, I was on the Leaderboard last month and now I've been erased


----------



## sscarmack




----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!



No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research." 
But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...


----------



## limr

Hate those default smileys.


----------



## sm4him

…I'm saying TOO much in one post and need to spread it out more.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, wait a minute!! I KNOW I've got more than 4 posts now, so why aren't I showing up on the leader board! It's RIGGED!!!


----------



## mishele

limr said:


> Hate those default smileys.


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
Click to expand...

You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.

I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.

Usually poker on my phone.

And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> Hey, wait a minute!! I KNOW I've got more than 4 posts now, so why aren't I showing up on the leader board! It's RIGGED!!!


I guess the Off Topic section doesn't count!! LOL


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> Hey, wait a minute!! I KNOW I've got more than 4 posts now, so why aren't I showing up on the leader board! It's RIGGED!!!


It only updates frequently, you'll jump from 4 to 40 lol.


Its not "live".


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, wait a minute!! I KNOW I've got more than 4 posts now, so why aren't I showing up on the leader board! It's RIGGED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Off Topic section doesn't count!! LOL
Click to expand...


I'm outta here...


----------



## mishele

BTW, I'm doing data entry right now!!


----------



## limr

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate those default smileys.
Click to expand...


But some of the new ones are so bizarre and I can't wait for a chance to use them.

For example...


----------



## limr

Black eye:


----------



## limr

Or how about...

Butterfly ears? 

Fish eating cat ear? 

Acne????


----------



## mishele

Seriously, what is that?!! DOG?!! That's scary shat!


----------



## mishele

???


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
Click to expand...


I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…

..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…
> 
> ..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…
Click to expand...

ADHD!!! OMG ME TOO! 

ADHD, OCD, ADD, OMG, LMOP, LOL



hahhahaaa


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> BTW, I'm doing data entry right now!!



I'm researching green screens. And looking for one particular photo that I KNOW I have somewhere…in a sea of a bazillion photos...


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…
> 
> ..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADHD!!! OMG ME TOO!
> 
> ADHD, OCD, ADD, OMG, LMOP, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaaa
Click to expand...


Yep, that's me!! I'm like the alphabet soup of functioning, yet dysfunctional adults!


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…
> 
> ..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADHD!!! OMG ME TOO!
> 
> ADHD, OCD, ADD, OMG, LMOP, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's me!! I'm like the alphabet soup of functioning, yet dysfunctional adults!
Click to expand...

HAHAHA exactly!!!! 


SQUIRREL!!!


----------



## limr

Hovering over this one tells me that it is apparently "GB Bonesrock"
Is this a new-fangled thing for the kids these days? WTF is GB Bonesrock?


----------



## limr

For when you are feeling the existential ennui:


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, in my defense I work at a computer 8 hours a day.....Well, I'm at a computer 8 hours a day  hahah
> 
> 
> WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…
> 
> ..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADHD!!! OMG ME TOO!
> 
> ADHD, OCD, ADD, OMG, LMOP, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's me!! I'm like the alphabet soup of functioning, yet dysfunctional adults!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!!!
Click to expand...


True story: My boss once actually posted a "Watch for Squirrels" sign on my office door, along with a request that people NOT come distracting me, because we had a big project going on and she knew that it would NEVER get done if she didn't do *something* to kill all the squirrels!! She couldn't do anything about all the squirrels that leap right out of my head though…


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry, that won't work. Because I also sit in front of my computer at work for 8 hours a day--sometimes I call what I'm doing, "research."
> But somehow, I seem to have about 1/5 as many posts as you. Maybe that's because...
> 
> 
> 
> You must not get as bored as I do then. I go nuts staring at a screen.
> 
> I play movies/tv shows on my iPad.
> 
> Usually poker on my phone.
> 
> And a lot of 'research', like a lot. Like A LOT hahhaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ADHD. Truly. And my work often requires intense concentration. So, I have to take a LOT of breaks, but like you, I end up taking my breaks by still staring at the computer, just bouncing around from site to site.  I really need to get back to moving around more often on breaks, really focusing on some other than this screen…
> 
> ..but not right now, because there's a post count to be chased…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADHD!!! OMG ME TOO!
> 
> ADHD, OCD, ADD, OMG, LMOP, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's me!! I'm like the alphabet soup of functioning, yet dysfunctional adults!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True story: My boss once actually posted a "Watch for Squirrels" sign on my office door, along with a request that people NOT come distracting me, because we had a big project going on and she knew that it would NEVER get done if she didn't do *something* to kill all the squirrels!! She couldn't do anything about all the squirrels that leap right out of my head though…
Click to expand...

Now thats funny!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Hovering over this one tells me that it is apparently "GB Bonesrock"
> Is this a new-fangled thing for the kids these days? WTF is GB Bonesrock?



  How about this one, for when you are feeling especially "chargrined?" Is that a cross between charred and blackened??


----------



## limr

You are getting sleeeeeeepyyyyy...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hovering over this one tells me that it is apparently "GB Bonesrock"
> Is this a new-fangled thing for the kids these days? WTF is GB Bonesrock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one, for when you are feeling especially "chargrined?" Is that a cross between charred and blackened??
Click to expand...


The spelling is as weird as the faces.


----------



## sm4him

I think somebody "worked til 5 am"  and was  "very drunk" when they came up with some of these!


----------



## pgriz

I'm glad you children are happily amusing yourselves...


----------



## sscarmack




----------



## mishele

What happened to this guy?!!


----------



## mishele

I'm #2!!!
Sean is a whore!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## pgriz

What you don't know is that the emoticons are manufactured in the dungeons of Transcarpatia by nertoids that ran afoul of their capricious overlords.  If you only knew....


----------



## sm4him

Woot!!!! I did it!! I'm on the leader board!! And not even on the tail end, but smack in the middle! 
That will probably NEVER happen again, so let me savor this moment with a special emoticon:

Rapture, maybe?   yeah, because THAT's how that's gonna look…

 farao? What's a farao? LOL

No, let's go with this one…because I'm feeling positive.


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> I'm #2!!!
> Sean is a whore!!


HAHAHHAHAHAHHA. Thanks for the laugh......


----------



## mishele

sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #2!!!
> Sean is a whore!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHA. Thanks for the laugh......
Click to expand...

I'm going to change the thingy under your name to "WHORE". hehe


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #2!!!
> Sean is a whore!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHA. Thanks for the laugh......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to change the thingy under your name to "WHORE". hehe
Click to expand...

Fine by me. TPF WHORE hahahahahaha.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Woot!!!! I did it!! I'm on the leader board!! And not even on the tail end, but smack in the middle!
> That will probably NEVER happen again, so let me savor this moment with a special emoticon:
> 
> Rapture, maybe?   yeah, because THAT's how that's gonna look…
> 
> farao? What's a farao? LOL
> 
> No, let's go with this one…because I'm feeling positive.



I'm still not a leader. I'm crushed!  

Hey, farao is a Portuguese word! The nertoid overlords are Portuguese! Woot, I've got a chance!! Let's have some "applouse"!!


----------



## mishele

I'm going to actually have to work here in a little bit. 
That probably means I'm going to fall off the board!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

LEADERBOARD,


----------



## Stradawhovious

LEADERBOARD,


----------



## Stradawhovious

RAH RAH RAH!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!!!! I did it!! I'm on the leader board!! And not even on the tail end, but smack in the middle!
> That will probably NEVER happen again, so let me savor this moment with a special emoticon:
> 
> Rapture, maybe?   yeah, because THAT's how that's gonna look…
> 
> farao? What's a farao? LOL
> 
> No, let's go with this one…because I'm feeling positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not a leader. I'm crushed!
> 
> Hey, farao is a Portuguese word! The nertoid overlords are Portuguese! Woot, I've got a chance!! Let's have some "applouse"!!
Click to expand...


You'll probably make it the next time it refreshes, because I'm pretty sure I just can't keep up the pace. I'm frankly surprised I hung with it this long!


----------



## limr

runnah said:


>



One of the all-time great movies.

Speaking of which, what happened to your Soylent Green avatar? I liked that one better.


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #2!!!
> Sean is a whore!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHA. Thanks for the laugh......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to change the thingy under your name to "WHORE". hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine by me. TPF WHORE hahahahahaha.
Click to expand...


Whoa dude, I just realized, you even got a new little banner  under your avatar, "Top Poster of Month!" Well, NOW I'm motivated!!


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm #2!!!
> Sean is a whore!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHA. Thanks for the laugh......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to change the thingy under your name to "WHORE". hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine by me. TPF WHORE hahahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa dude, I just realized, you even got a new little banner  under your avatar, "Top Poster of Month!" Well, NOW I'm motivated!!
Click to expand...

Gotta defend my title! lmao


----------



## Vince.1551

That bored huh!? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack

Vince.1551 said:


> That bored huh!? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slightly...I have four monitors, an iPad, iPhone 6+....And my ADD still isn't fulfilled lmao


----------



## Stradawhovious

I wish I had a job where I could do nothing but play on the interne.....

Wait...

Nevermind...


----------



## Vince.1551

Lol you guys !! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack

Stradawhovious said:


> I wish I had a job where I could do nothing but play on the interne.....
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Nevermind...


----------



## mishele

Alright, everyone has to stop posting now!! I have to step away from my computer for a while!!


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bored huh!? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly...I have four monitors, an iPad, iPhone 6+....And my ADD still isn't fulfilled lmao
Click to expand...


I only have two monitors (and two separate computers--down from three computers and four monitors back when I had a much bigger space), so I have to bring in my phone, my Kindle Fire and my iPod to keep the squirrels happy.


----------



## Vince.1551

Quick everyone start spamming !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Alright, everyone has to stop posting now!! I have to step away from my computer for a while!!



YES!!! I can feel it now…moving up the Leaderboard!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

Dr. Seuss pronounced his name so that it rhymed with “rejoice.”?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That bored huh!? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly...I have four monitors, an iPad, iPhone 6+....And my ADD still isn't fulfilled lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have two monitors (and two separate computers--down from three computers and four monitors back when I had a much bigger space), so I have to bring in my phone, my Kindle Fire and my iPod to keep the squirrels happy.
Click to expand...

I use to have three computers, but I'm down to two now. But like I said, I have my iPad to give me sound so I don't go nuts.


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, everyone has to stop posting now!! I have to step away from my computer for a while!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! I can feel it now…moving up the Leaderboard!!
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sscarmack

Stradawhovious said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Dr. Seuss pronounced his name so that it rhymed with “rejoice.”?
> 
> Knowledge is power.


With great power.....


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, everyone has to stop posting now!! I have to step away from my computer for a while!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!! I can feel it now…moving up the Leaderboard!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh yes


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

Abraham Lincoln had no middle name?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

John Wayne had an 18 inch neck?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## sscarmack

Stradawhovious said:


> Did you know...
> 
> John Wayne had an 18 inch neck?
> 
> Knowledge is power.


I did know that!!! Weird!


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Did you know...
> 
> Dr. Seuss pronounced his name so that it rhymed with “rejoice.”?
> 
> Knowledge is power.



He just did that because he didn't really LIKE kids, so he probably enjoyed confusing them.
You know when he started using the Dr. Seuss pen name? It wasn't when he started writing kids' books. It was when he was asked to step down as the editor of a humor magazine at Dartmouth, because he was caught with gin in his dorm room--so he started using a pen name so he could keep working at the magazine. Perfect start to a career in children's books, right there!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

One cord of wood can make 7 and a half million toothpicks?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## mishele

January 2 is …Run Up the Flagpole and See if Anybody Salutes It Day


----------



## sm4him

Meh. Knowledge is power. Then why do all the people in power seem to be so remarkably stupid?


----------



## mishele

October 3 is … Virus Appreciation Day


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

You blink over 10,000,000 times a year?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Vince.1551

Did you know...

King Kong and Godzilla were lovers?

Knowledge is power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> October 3 is … Virus Appreciation Day


 
 I thought you had somewhere to be.  Go away so I can talk s*** about you.


----------



## Scatterbrained

O


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

The first TV couple to sleep in the same bed was Fred and Wilma Flintstone?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## mishele

October 19 is … Evaluate Your Life Day


----------



## pjaye

How the hell did this get to six pages and this is the first I've seen this thread?? Totally unfair! (I also just keep agreeing with derrel and ssarmack so I'm never going to make the leader board) And now it's at 7 pages. Crap.


----------



## Scatterbrained

M


----------



## mishele

October 20 is … National Brandied Fruit Day


----------



## Scatterbrained

G


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> October 19 is … Evaluate Your Life Day


I need to mark that on my calendar! haha


----------



## Scatterbrained

You guys are killing me here.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

If all retired US ships that now serve as memorials were used to form a new navy, it would rank as the third largest in the world?

That one makes you think a bit...

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Sometimes I've wondered. . . .


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> I think we should also have a "most liked" contest each month--based on how many positive ratings you get. I'd stand a much better chance with that one!



Awwwwww….now I'm sad. I never got a disagree before; ya'll just hurt my heart. Cause this thread will end eventually, but now those little disagrees will be there forever, and every time I look at them, I'll be all sad. But don't mind me...
I'd go away and sulk but then I'd also fall off the post leaderboard.


----------



## Scatterbrained

......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .


----------



## sscarmack




----------



## Scatterbrained

after only a year or so. . . .


----------



## sscarmack

Scatterbrained said:


> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .


Not me haha


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

Most cows give more milk when they listen to music?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## Scatterbrained

but now I see how it's done.


----------



## sscarmack

Scatterbrained said:


> after only a year or so. . . .


I've been a member for 5 years hahaha


----------



## Scatterbrained

sscarmack said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
Click to expand...

At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.


----------



## sscarmack

Scatterbrained said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.
Click to expand...


----------



## sscarmack

Scatterbrained said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scatterbrained

There you go again.  


sscarmack said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

A ‘jiffy’ is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## pjaye

sm4him said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should also have a "most liked" contest each month--based on how many positive ratings you get. I'd stand a much better chance with that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww….now I'm sad. I never got a disagree before; ya'll just hurt my heart. Cause this thread will end eventually, but now those little disagrees will be there forever, and every time I look at them, I'll be all sad. But don't mind me...
> I'd go away and sulk but then I'd also fall off the post leaderboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## sscarmack

Scatterbrained said:


> There you go again.
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm just responding, its rude to ignore someone hahahahahha


----------



## Scatterbrained

Totally off topic, but I was wondering, do these images go well together:



 

 by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

sscarmack said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......how people can have tens of thousands of posts on a forum. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Not me haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this rate you'll be there by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just responding, its rude to ignore someone hahahahahha
Click to expand...

Well I guess no one can accuse you of being inconsiderate.


----------



## mmaria

hm.... what's happening here!?


----------



## Scatterbrained

mmaria said:


> hm.... what's happening here!?


Wouldn't you like to know!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

chewing gum is actually sweetened marble dust?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## limr

Oh, well if we're including pictures now, I think this one is appropriate for this thread:




It&#x27;s all crazy by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

yes, yes it is.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Did you know...

The first novel ever written on a typewriter was “The Adventures of Tom Sawyer, and the Bible is the mos shoplifted book in the US?

Knowledge is power.


----------



## mmaria

Scatterbrained said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
Click to expand...

I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?


----------



## Stradawhovious

I once ate a beetle.

It's Ok, I washed it first.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I think red is a really nice color.


----------



## Scatterbrained

mmaria said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?
Click to expand...

That depends. . . willlllll you?


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?
Click to expand...


Perhaps if Binga posts some pictures of Daine???


----------



## Stradawhovious

Is "mishele" gone yet?

I think it's funny she doesn't know how to spell her own name.  Don't you think that's funny?

Also, I heard she uses cheese for deoderant.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Scatterbrained

That is one perfectly looped gif right there.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Is "mishele" gone yet?
> 
> I think it's funny she doesn't know how to spell her own name.  Don't you think that's funny?
> 
> Also, I heard she uses cheese for deoderant.



No, no, you misunderstood. She uses deodorant for cheese.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if Binga posts some pictures of Daine???
Click to expand...



Ooooh Gooood YEEEESSSS


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if Binga posts some pictures of Daine???
Click to expand...


And if he doesn't, well we can just stroll down memory lane (also known as the "Search" function).


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is "mishele" gone yet?
> 
> I think it's funny she doesn't know how to spell her own name.  Don't you think that's funny?
> 
> Also, I heard she uses cheese for deoderant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you misunderstood. She uses deodorant for cheese.
Click to expand...

 

Oh.  That makes sense then.


----------



## mmaria

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hm.... what's happening here!?
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know in advance will I enjoy participating in this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps if Binga posts some pictures of Daine???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if he doesn't, well we can just stroll down memory lane (also known as the "Search" function).
Click to expand...

I'll do whatever it takes....


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> I'll do whatever it takes....


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do whatever it takes....
Click to expand...

 selfie?


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> selfie?


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> selfie?
Click to expand...

 just give me some better guy!!!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> just give me some better guy!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mmaria

oh lol NO!

you'll never guess my type of man!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> oh lol NO!
> 
> you'll never guess my type of man!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> oh lol NO!
> 
> you'll never guess my type of man!


----------



## mmaria

keep trying... I'll let you know if it ever happens


----------



## limr

Don't do it - it's just a ploy for you to post a gif of you working a stripper pole!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Don't do it - it's just a ploy for you to post a gif of you working a stripper pole!


----------



## mmaria

I was planning to do some editing but my calibrator doesn't work


----------



## mmaria

stupid stupid emoticons


----------



## runnah




----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


>


 can you dance like that?


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> can you dance like that?


----------



## mmaria

oh... I'm sure you can...


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> oh... I'm sure you can...


----------



## Scatterbrained

Runnah, if you keep this up, you'll kill the data plans for every member of TPF that browses this thread from their phone.


----------



## runnah

Scatterbrained said:


> Runnah, if you keep this up, you'll kill the data plans for every member of TPF that browses this thread from their phone.


----------



## mmaria

you're mean


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> you're mean


----------



## mmaria

lol


but yeah... you're mean


----------



## Overread

You guys and gals are nuts!


----------



## sscarmack

I will step down this month and let someone else win, its just not fair  lol


----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> You guys and gals are nuts!


----------



## runnah

sscarmack said:


> I will step down this month and let someone else win, its just not fair  lol


----------



## mmaria

Overread said:


> You guys and gals are nuts!


yeah... they really are


----------



## mmaria

sscarmack said:


> I will step down this month and let someone else win, its just not fair  lol


 I wonder who'll beat you?


----------



## mishele

October 23 is … National Mole Day


----------



## sscarmack

mmaria said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will step down this month and let someone else win, its just not fair  lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who'll beat you?
Click to expand...


I'll start taking bets!

I have $5 on astro!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> October 23 is … National Mole Day


----------



## mishele

October 26 is … Mule Day


----------



## mishele

November 2 is … National Deviled Egg Day


----------



## mishele

Man, I'm going to have to go back through and read this thread then!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> October 26 is … Mule Day


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> November 2 is … National Deviled Egg Day


----------



## mishele

This one is wrong on so many way!!! lol
November 3 is … Sandwich Day and Housewife’s Day


----------



## snerd

For Maria.......


----------



## limr

Still not on the Leaderboard!  

Stupid job. I should have made the students do an in-class essay so I could just sit here and post for two solid hours.


----------



## limr

I was on it last month.


----------



## limr

Just noticed another one...a monkey talking on a banana phone?  

And what the hell kind of diseased mushroom is this??


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> For Maria.......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85621


 nope  but thanks for trying


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Just noticed another one...a monkey talking on a banana phone?
> 
> And what the hell kind of diseased mushroom is this??


did I say somewhere how I hate these emoticons?


----------



## limr

Woot! I did it! On the board with 24!    I'm going hiking today, though, so I can't defend my position until tonight!

Awww, can't find the little boogie dancin' guy  He was there yesterday. I think.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Awww, can't find the little boogie dancin' guy  He was there yesterday. I think.




yeah... I needed boogie guy yesterday and I noticed he's gone 

I had to take him from mr google


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mmaria




----------



## sscarmack




----------



## mishele




----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


>


give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie
give us a selfie


----------



## mishele




----------



## The_Traveler

Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
(Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler said:


> Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
> (Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)


Ahhh...just post it!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


>


 ddisappointing!!!!!!!!!!!!



The_Traveler said:


> Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
> (Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)


wanna see
wanna see
wanna see
wanna see
wanna see
wanna see
wanna see
wanna see


----------



## mishele

Last one I took!! lol


----------



## mmaria

I want more....
and a different kind of selfie....


----------



## mmaria

what do you need those jeans for? 

next one please


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> I want more....
> and different kind of selfie....


YOUR TURN!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want more....
> and different kind of selfie....
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR TURN!!!!!!
Click to expand...

No! It's your day today!


----------



## mishele

I have to go to work!!! lol
You'll have to use your imagination, unless Lew comes through for you!!


----------



## mmaria

that's not fair....

me no happy


----------



## Stradawhovious

Wholly Flocking Schnidt!!!  I'M ON THE MUDDER SODDING LEADERBOARD!! WOOT!!

I should probably get a life.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Stradawhovious said:


> Wholly Flocking Schnidt!!!  I'M ON THE MUDDER SODDING LEADERBOARD!! WOOT!!
> 
> I should probably get a life.


...but then you wouldn't be on the leaderboard!   What a conundrum: get a life, or sit atop the TPF LeaderBoard?  If getting a life requires me to put pants on, I'm not so sure it beats the leaderboard.


----------



## Scatterbrained

The_Traveler said:


> Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
> (Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)


Video?


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> that's not fair....
> 
> me no happy


----------



## sm4him

I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…


----------



## sscarmack

sm4him said:


> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…


I told you to pace yourself! hahahha


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to pace yourself! hahahha
Click to expand...


Pacing isn't really my strong suit.


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
> (Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...just post it!
Click to expand...


Actually I didn't take this but Mishele did send it to me.


----------



## Scatterbrained

sm4him said:


> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…


----------



## sm4him

Scatterbrained said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…
Click to expand...


How did you know my life mantra?


----------



## Stradawhovious

This is important...

https://isotropic.org/papers/chicken.pdf


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…



We have a leaderboard?

Huh.  Ok, so now on to something really important.. where can I find these squirrels you are referring too?

Lol


----------



## sm4him

robbins.photo said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up. Too many squirrels for me to try to stay focused on staying on the leaderboard. Maybe I'll just wait until the last two days of the month and then post 500 random thoughts a day for the last couple of days. It could happen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a leaderboard?
> 
> Huh.  Ok, so now on to something really important.. where can I find these squirrels you are referring too?
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


They are EVERYWHERE, man, EVERY where!!!! They run across my desk, hop out of my backpack, climb around on my camera gear--this morning, two of 'em even popped up out of my coffee cup, which was kinda gross, but didn't stop me from drinking my coffee.
But, I fear that if you can't already SEE the squirrels, there's not much hope for finding them. They are evidently only visible to a select few of us. The ones who…oh,hey gotta go…just saw a shiny object!!


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> They are EVERYWHERE, man, EVERY where!!!! They run across my desk, hop out of my backpack, climb around on my camera gear--this morning, two of 'em even popped up out of my coffee cup, which was kinda gross, but didn't stop me from drinking my coffee.
> But, I fear that if you can't already SEE the squirrels, there's not much hope for finding them. They are evidently only visible to a select few of us. The ones who…oh,hey gotta go…just saw a shiny object!!



Wait, something shiny!  Cool.  Thank goodness I hit Starbucks this morning for a squirrel latte.  Lol


----------



## Scatterbrained

You wouldn't happen to be related to Doug by any chance would you?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Chicken chicken chicken, chicken Chicken?

Chicken!  Chicken, chicken chicken.


----------



## snerd

Boogie Guy is still there!! I'm glad it isn't just ME that has to look for 5 minutes sometimes!!! Go look again, closely. 


Sent from iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's not fair....
> 
> me no happy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85658
Click to expand...

 Oh my!

now go lie on a couch and take a picture, just like Mishele did, and of course, post it, I wanna see


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> Boogie Guy is still there!! I'm glad it isn't just ME that has to look for 5 minutes sometimes!!! Go look again, closely.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro 3


 hey here's he


----------



## mmaria

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mishele may not have a nude selfie but I could post one of her.
> (Of course the lighting was bad and she was in motion and I was shooting at an odd angle but a picture is a picture)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...just post it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't take this but Mishele did send it to me.
Click to expand...

 oh so glad she found someone who's kinky enough for her


----------



## snerd

The boogie man blends in with the surrounding smilies. It's really weird!!


Sent from iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## mmaria

Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are



Well, to be honest, sometimes I wonder if I really know who I am…

…coffee usually helps, though. 
WHY is there no smiley with a cup of coffee? Or a bacon icon?? What kind of sorry excuse for emoticons are we having to put up with here????


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest, sometimes I wonder if I really know who I am…
> 
> …coffee usually helps, though.
> WHY is there no smiley with a cup of coffee? Or a bacon icon?? What kind of sorry excuse for emoticons are we having to put up with here????
Click to expand...

 the only thing I don't agree with you is bacon!
Please don't ask for bacon smiley! I beg you!
It's hard enough with these stupid emoticons!

hm... as I remember... someone was very happy about  emoticons when the Change happened... hm....


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest, sometimes I wonder if I really know who I am…
> 
> …coffee usually helps, though.
> WHY is there no smiley with a cup of coffee? Or a bacon icon?? What kind of sorry excuse for emoticons are we having to put up with here????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only thing I don't agree with you is bacon!
> Please don't ask for bacon smiley! I beg you!
> It's hard enough with these stupid emoticons!
> 
> hm... as I remember... someone was very happy about  emoticons when the Change happened... hm....
Click to expand...


when The Change happened, those smilies were the only thing that kept me from spinning right over the edge! They helped distract me from all the CHANGE going on. But now, I've adapted to the changes (or at least the ones I *must* deal with; the rest, about 90% of the forum, I'm just ignoring…) and so the smilies have lost their ability to lure me in as much. 

I'll drop the bid for a bacon emoticon if you get them to get rid of that CLOWN one!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I'll drop the bid for a bacon emoticon if you get them to get rid of that CLOWN one!


I'll do everything in my power to get them to get rid of that CLOWN and a few others that are really sick!


Oh wait! How I'll get them to get rid of that CLOWN and a few others that are really sick?!

I just can't think in this conditions!

I blame the Change!


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> Still not on the Leaderboard!


All it takes is selfless dedication to wasting tons of free time, and a desire to expend loads of energy responding to the questions and observations of others.


----------



## mmaria

Derrel said:


> All it takes is selfless dedication to wasting tons of free time, and a desire to expend loads of energy responding to the questions and observations of others.


 I know I'm not spending my free time...
I'm spending working time and a bit of editing time


----------



## Scatterbrained

This is the thread that will not end. . .


----------



## Scatterbrained

it just goes on and on my friends. ..


----------



## sm4him

Scatterbrained said:


> it just goes on and on my friends. ..



some people started posting in it, not knowing what it was...


----------



## sm4him

and they'll continue posting here forever, just because...


----------



## Scatterbrained

......Ohhhhh.....
..this is the thread that never ends. .. .


----------



## sm4him

Yes, it goes ON and ON, my friends...


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## sm4him

Scatterbrained said:


>



I'm tempted to watch that whole thing....

...just to see how it ends.  

(Yes, I know I could just forward it to the end. But that option wasn't very humorous.)


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are


Sorry, no nudes in this section.


----------



## Mike_E

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no nudes in this section.
Click to expand...



'Shele, go ahead and get it out of your system.  You can always delete it later.


----------



## snowbear

This one is as bad as the "1,000 posts by the end of the day" or whatever it was.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> This one is as bad as the "1,000 posts by the end of the day" or whatever it was.



Worse, because that one at least DID have an ending point.


----------



## limr

I KNEW IT!  I spend one lousy day, y'know, doing life stuff, and I get home to find what? I'M OFF THE BLEEDIN' LEADERBOARD! 

Stupid hiking and taking pictures.

Oh wait.

Eh, I'll just start posting play-by-play posts of the football game on Saturday


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> Boogie Guy is still there!! I'm glad it isn't just ME that has to look for 5 minutes sometimes!!! Go look again, closely.





How did I find him so easily this time????


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I KNEW IT!  I spend one lousy day, y'know, doing life stuff, and I get home to find what? I'M OFF THE BLEEDIN' LEADERBOARD!
> 
> Stupid hiking and taking pictures.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Eh, I'll just start posting play-by-play posts of the football game on Saturday



Works for me! Let's see, I generally watch at least 3 games on Saturday, at least 2 on Sunday, the Monday night game, and...oh, tonight's game! Currently watching the Packers shred Minnesota.


----------



## sm4him

Might have to switch to the UCF v. Houston game, just started the 4th quarter.


----------



## mishele

SHARON!!! IT's on!!!
You just passed me!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

Mish: Teehee!  Snooze, you lose! 

Also, Green Bay just scored again.


----------



## sm4him

It's now 28-0.


----------



## snowbear

Ending point . . . there is a long, long way to go before you (we) match the infamous Charlie Wentzel thread on Pirate 4x4.


----------



## sm4him

And UCF is up on Houston 17-6


----------



## sm4him

with 11 minutes to go.


----------



## sm4him

in the game, not in this thread.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Works for me! Let's see, I generally watch at least 3 games on Saturday, at least 2 on Sunday, the Monday night game, and...oh, tonight's game! Currently watching the Packers shred Minnesota.



And we are probably going to be watching the same one at noon on Saturday, my dear. It seems...um...that...uh...Tennessee is playing, y'know, uh...Florida, which is *cough cough* my........my.....alma mater...

So, uh... Go Gators!!


----------



## mishele

*****!!!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me! Let's see, I generally watch at least 3 games on Saturday, at least 2 on Sunday, the Monday night game, and...oh, tonight's game! Currently watching the Packers shred Minnesota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are probably going to be watching the same one at noon on Saturday, my dear. It seems...um...that...uh...Tennessee is playing, y'know, uh...Florida, which is *cough cough* my........my.....alma mater...
> 
> So, uh... Go Gators!!
Click to expand...


You will probably be able to HEAR me during that game, lol!
I soooo wish I was going to the game! Alas, I didn't get tickets because my niece is getting married. What kind of person goes and gets MARRIED on the day TN plays Florida??  Well, bless her heart, she's a UK grad. LOL.
Anyway, since there was no way of knowing what time the game would be, I didn't buy any tickets. Now I kinda wish I had, because the wedding isn't until 5. I could totally get through at least the 3rd quarter and still make the wedding!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## Derrel

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!  I spend one lousy day, y'know, doing life stuff, and I get home to find what? I'M OFF THE BLEEDIN' LEADERBOARD!
> 
> Stupid hiking and taking pictures.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Eh, I'll just start posting play-by-play posts of the football game on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me! Let's see, I generally watch at least 3 games on Saturday, at least 2 on Sunday, the Monday night game, and...oh, tonight's game! Currently watching the Packers shred Minnesota.
Click to expand...


Umm, cough,cough but EXCUSE ME, my dear Sharon, but "*Tonight's game*" is the *Arizona Wildcats playing at Autzen stadium* again my #2-ranked Oregon Ducks!!!  ESPN at 7:30 PM Pacific Time!!! Watch prospective Heisman Trophy candidate Marcus Mariota run the Oregon offense, and see if Oregon's recently decimated and then rebuilt offensive line can block!! Since the early-season win over then #7 Michigan State in Week 2, the Ducks have lost THREE offensive tackles to injury. Last game, before the bye last Saturday, playing a night game in Pullman Washington against Washington State, the Ducks had a freshman OT on one side, and a walk-on, non-scholarship junior playing right tackle,and the first half was NOT pretty, with those two noobs getting beat for six, count 'em, SIX sacks on poor Mariota! In the second half, Oregon's offensive coordinator Scott Frost (the starting QB for Nebraska in their 1995 National Championship season) figured out that with those two noobs at tackle, he had to call some quick, fast-release passing plays and let Mariota handle the pressure on run plays more on his own instead of depending on a solid line.


----------



## limr

I say anyone who gets married on a Saturday during college football season just has their priorities all screwed up


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> I say anyone who gets married on a Saturday during college football season just has their priorities all screwed up



Agreed! The proper etiquette, if a fall wedding MUST be held, is to *schedule the wedding on the weekend of the bride's team's bye weekend(s)*. I mean, her wedding day is "Her special day," so, if she _must_ get hitched during college football season, a bye weekend wedding is still considered acceptable. (At least it is acceptable here, in  Pac-12 country.)


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW IT!  I spend one lousy day, y'know, doing life stuff, and I get home to find what? I'M OFF THE BLEEDIN' LEADERBOARD!
> 
> Stupid hiking and taking pictures.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Eh, I'll just start posting play-by-play posts of the football game on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me! Let's see, I generally watch at least 3 games on Saturday, at least 2 on Sunday, the Monday night game, and...oh, tonight's game! Currently watching the Packers shred Minnesota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, cough,cough but EXCUSE ME, my dear Sharon, but "*Tonight's game*" is the *Arizona Wildcats playing at Autzen stadium* again my #2-ranked Oregon Ducks!!!  ESPN at 7:30 PM Pacific Time!!! Watch prospective Heisman Trophy candidate Marcus Mariota run the Oregon offense, and see if Oregon's recently decimated and then rebuilt offensive line can block!! Since the early-season win over then #7 Michigan State in Week 2, the Ducks have lost THREE offensive tackles to injury. Last game, before the bye last Saturday, playing a night game in Pullman Washington against Washington State, the Ducks had a freshman OT on one side, and a walk-on, non-scholarship junior playing right tackle,and the first half was NOT pretty, with those two noobs getting beat for six, count 'em, SIX sacks on poor Mariota! In the second half, Oregon's offensive coordinator Scott Frost (the starting QB for Nebraska in their 1995 National Championship season) figured out that with those two noobs at tackle, he had to call some quick, fast-release passing plays and let Mariota handle the pressure on run plays more on his own instead of depending on a solid line.
Click to expand...


I would actually MUCH rather watch your Ducks than this Houston v. UCF game. Not saying I want Oregon to win, mind you--but I don't hate Oregon. Except when they play us, and that shouldn't happen again for a while!

Unfortunately, what is a nice early evening start for you is pretty much my bedtime here. So while you watch your Mighty Ducks, I'll likely end up watching the back of my eyelids.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say anyone who gets married on a Saturday during college football season just has their priorities all screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! The proper etiquette, if a fall wedding MUST be held, is to *schedule the wedding on the weekend of the bride's team's bye weekend(s)*. I mean, her wedding day is "Her special day," so, if she _must_ get hitched during college football season, a bye weekend wedding is still considered acceptable. (At least it is acceptable here, in  Pac-12 country.)
Click to expand...


Exactly! If I ever have a wedding - well, first of all, it will take about 15 minutes and involve maybe 25-30 people max, so plenty of time for football. And if it can't be on a by week, then for sure the game will be playing at the reception!


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say anyone who gets married on a Saturday during college football season just has their priorities all screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! The proper etiquette, if a fall wedding MUST be held, is to *schedule the wedding on the weekend of the bride's team's bye weekend(s)*. I mean, her wedding day is "Her special day," so, if she _must_ get hitched during college football season, a bye weekend wedding is still considered acceptable. (At least it is acceptable here, in  Pac-12 country.)
Click to expand...


Bye weekends are, in fact, SO popular around here, that if you want to get married during football season (which seems like a STUPID idea to me), you'd be better ready to call your venue and get it reserved the minute the schedule is announced because they book up solid for bye weeks.

I seriously do NOT know what possessed my niece, an otherwise smart, sweet and awesome young lady, to choose to get married on a UT football Saturday. That's just Messed. Up. if you ask me.

I'm a women's ministry director; we hold a fall retreat for our ladies every year, usually around this time (not doing it this year for reasons that aren't relevant to this discussion). Luckily my "second in charge" is as big a fanatic as I am--the rest of the leadership all thinks we're nuts, but we always schedule the retreat for a TN bye weekend if possible. If it's just not possible, we plan "free time" during when the UT game will be on. LOL


----------



## snowbear

OK,


----------



## snowbear

I guess I can try


----------



## snowbear

to get ON the leaderboard.


----------



## snowbear

Back in the old days of video rental stores, I used to go on Sunday afternoons - there was NOBODY in the store (I am not a fb fan)


----------



## Derrel

My sister Theda held my niece's (Theda's granddaughter) sixth birthday party on Super Bowl Sunday in 2012!  WOW!!!! Talk about being out of touch with the important things in the world!


----------



## snowbear

My oldest son's 5th birthday was attended by only a few family members -- it was the same weekend of the Alexandria, VA Scottish Festival.  The highlight was when one of the pipe bands came to the tent and piped "Happy Birthday" to him.


----------



## limr

In college, I didn't go to any games for an entire season because I was working as a waitress and scheduled for Saturdays. At first I thought it was evil, but then I realized...waitress? On a Saturday?? In a college town??? Oh my god, did I rake in the dough!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> ....... Oh my god, did I rake in the dough!


Pizza joint, huh?!


----------



## Scatterbrained

Football!?  We don't need no stinkin football!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Why did you delete your post? You know who you are
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no nudes in this section.
Click to expand...

I would give you a disagree but I hate giving you a disagree so I decided I wont... but just know that I really disagree!


----------



## mmaria

Scatterbrained said:


> Football!?  We don't need no stinkin football!


Where's "Agree 100 times" button!?

let's keep this thread clean and clear guys and gals, no bacon, no football.... I'm not following, is football soccer? 
Please don't answer me that!


Hate this new TPF!

yeah, no football/bacon here

now, I got to check the  leaderboard... you're all sleeping and I can do whatever I want here 

like burn these stupid smileys


----------



## Scatterbrained

This leaderboard is dangerous thing. . . . . .


----------



## mmaria




----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> Umm, cough,cough but EXCUSE ME, my dear Sharon, but "*Tonight's game*" is the *Arizona Wildcats playing at Autzen stadium* again my #2-ranked Oregon Ducks!!!  ESPN at 7:30 PM Pacific Time!!! Watch prospective Heisman Trophy candidate Marcus Mariota run the Oregon offense, and *see if Oregon's recently decimated and then rebuilt offensive line can block!!* .



Answer: Nope.
Wow, that's two years in a row Arizona has taken down the Ducks, isn't it?  I really did TRY to watch, and it was an interesting game, but it just So. Very. Late. and I was So. Very. Tired. and finally I just had to close my eyes for a minute...and then it was 1:40 a.m.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football!?  We don't need no stinkin football!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's "Agree 100 times" button!?
> 
> let's keep this thread clean and clear guys and gals, no bacon, no football.... I'm not following, is football soccer?
> Please don't answer me that!
> 
> 
> Hate this new TPF!
> 
> yeah, no football/bacon here
> 
> now, I got to check the  leaderboard... you're all sleeping and I can do whatever I want here
> 
> like burn these stupid smileys
Click to expand...


Oh no, no, no, no.  I was willing to work with you on the bacon issue, as I'm sensitive to that sort of thing because my youngest son and his girlfriend are vegans, but no football???

NO FOOTBALL?? No, that just Will. NOT. Do.
Football is the best sport, EVER. I do also love futbol/soccer, having played it and coached it for nearly two decades total--but FOOTBALL, oh my, I love watching football!
I also like basketball, and baseball, and as I said, soccer and even golf...but all those sports are just filler entertainment until it's football season again!


----------



## sm4him

Look! A T-Rex emoticon! How have I missed that before??? It's too small though. A T-Rex emoticon that's SMALLER than the stupid clown? That ain't right.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning all you lovely people! 

Yes, I'm having my coffee (and cold pizza!)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning all you lovely people!
> 
> Yes, I'm having my coffee (and cold pizza!)



Coffee!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Done with the first cup, about to start on the second...

Cold pizza and I are NOT friends, however.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Look! A T-Rex emoticon! How have I missed that before??? It's too small though. A T-Rex emoticon that's SMALLER than the stupid clown? That ain't right.


Maybe it's based on the scare-ability -- clowns are pretty darn frightening.


----------



## sm4him

My sister gave me a sign last Christmas to put in my kitchen; it's my morning motto:
"Breakfast: A Pot of Coffee and a Straw"


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look! A T-Rex emoticon! How have I missed that before??? It's too small though. A T-Rex emoticon that's SMALLER than the stupid clown? That ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's based on the scare-ability -- clowns are pretty darn frightening.
Click to expand...


I know, right??? Glad to have someone else who understands that clowns are just intrinsically evil.  Which reminds me: where is Terri lately? (because she hates clowns too)


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Oh no, no, no, no.  I was willing to work with you on the bacon issue, as I'm sensitive to that sort of thing because my youngest son and his girlfriend are vegans, but no football???
> 
> NO FOOTBALL?? No, that just Will. NOT. Do.
> Football is the best sport, EVER. I do also love futbol/soccer, having played it and coached it for nearly two decades total--but FOOTBALL, oh my, I love watching football!
> I also like basketball, and baseball, and as I said, soccer and even golf...but all those sports are just filler entertainment until it's football season again!


completely disagree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                                          wanna fight!!!!!!???????????







* Please say No... I don't want to fight with you. I like you. But.... it's just that this stupid football issue make me feel... well.... bad.... and I'm a bit mad... but I understand your point of view... really I do... it's just..... well....

I made this for you, so you can wear them while watching football. Hope you'll like them


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, no, no, no.  I was willing to work with you on the bacon issue, as I'm sensitive to that sort of thing because my youngest son and his girlfriend are vegans, but no football???
> 
> NO FOOTBALL?? No, that just Will. NOT. Do.
> Football is the best sport, EVER. I do also love futbol/soccer, having played it and coached it for nearly two decades total--but FOOTBALL, oh my, I love watching football!
> I also like basketball, and baseball, and as I said, soccer and even golf...but all those sports are just filler entertainment until it's football season again!
> 
> 
> 
> completely disagree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna fight!!!!!!???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Please say No... I don't want to fight with you. I like you. But.... it's just that this stupid football issue make me feel... well.... bad.... and I'm a bit mad... but I understand your point of view... really I do... it's just..... well....
> 
> I made this for you, so you can wear them while watching football. Hope you'll like them
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm a peacable sort. So long as I get to watch my football. 

I LOVE that sock and toes picture!! I could never actually WEAR those, because I cannot STAND to have anything between my toes (I can't wear flip flops either, for the same reason)--but I can just look at that picture, and it'll make me smile, just like those toes!


----------



## mishele

Morning!!!
Did someone say something about clowns?!!


----------



## sscarmack

Morning! No one has passed me yet???? I don't even post in the evenings!!! lol


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....... Oh my god, did I rake in the dough!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza joint, huh?!
Click to expand...


Good one! 

Actually it was a Chinese restaurant. The Great Wall Wok and Grill. Mongolian barbeque - all you can eat for $6.99, but not take-out. Comes with eggroll and choice of wonton, egg drop, or hot and sour soup. Unlimited rice. Two people having the barbeque and two waters came to 14.90 after tax. One tape of Chinese music on an endless loop.

I haven't worked there in almost 25 years and I still remember that. So just how many times do you think I took that order for it to be so indelibly engraved on my poor addled brain? 

But on Saturdays, we were packed and people would order from the regular menu and order actual drinks, too. 



Scatterbrained said:


> Football!?  We don't need no stinkin football!



LA LA LA LA LA    I CAN'T HEAR YOU  LA LA LA LA LA    I HAVE THESE GIANT CUPS ON MY EARS SO I CAN'T HEAR YOU LALALALALALA


----------



## mishele

sscarmack said:


> Morning! No one has passed me yet???? I don't even post in the evenings!!! lol


Good god!! I fell to 4th!!
I had hell day yesterday!! I'm going to have to make up for it today!!


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! No one has passed me yet???? I don't even post in the evenings!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good god!! I fell to 4th!!
> I had hell day yesterday!! I'm going to have to make up for it today!!
Click to expand...

Awe  I'll stick to 1 post an hour instead of a minute for now on  lol


----------



## mmaria

just stopping by


----------



## limr

Well, I have only one short class to teach later this morning, and then I'll be grading papers on the computer, so y'all know what that means....I'm gettin' my ass back on the Leaderboard!!

(If I can be perfectly honest here, I don't really care about the Leaderboard, but this thread is just too fun to ignore )


----------



## limr

(But it's also a fun little game...)


----------



## limr

(...to see if I can get...)


----------



## limr

(...my name on that board...)


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! No one has passed me yet???? I don't even post in the evenings!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good god!! I fell to 4th!!
> I had hell day yesterday!! I'm going to have to make up for it today!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe  I'll stick to 1 post an hour instead of a minute for now on  lol
Click to expand...


Ha! You've already blasted through THAT limit, times 10!


----------



## limr

(...and it would really help if...)


----------



## limr

(...it would stop telling me to wait at least X seconds before posting!)


----------



## mmaria

you're funny Leo!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning! No one has passed me yet???? I don't even post in the evenings!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good god!! I fell to 4th!!
> I had hell day yesterday!! I'm going to have to make up for it today!!
Click to expand...


My leap to 3rd place is ONLY because I'm an early riser. I fully expect to drop back down by noon, if not sooner. I gotta head to work and start trying to untangle all the squirrels before the weekend.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> (...it would stop telling me to wait at least X seconds before posting!)



I know!! I never even knew that feature existed until I started posting in this thread!!


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> you're funny Leo!



So are you, m'dear


----------



## mishele

limr said:


> (...it would stop telling me to wait at least X seconds before posting!)


STOP IT!!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...it would stop telling me to wait at least X seconds before posting!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know!! I never even knew that feature existed until I started posting in this thread!!*
Click to expand...


It really requires patience and diligence to spam the threads now, doesn't it!


----------



## limr

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...it would stop telling me to wait at least X seconds before posting!)
> 
> 
> 
> *STOP IT!!*
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I have to go now anyway. 

Stupid job.


----------



## mishele

I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
What to do, what to do?!!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
> What to do, what to do?!!!



Priorities, woman, priorities!!! That's a no-brainer.
Says she who should have left for work 20 minutes ago...


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
> What to do, what to do?!!!


I vote shower....Just saying


----------



## mishele

sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
> What to do, what to do?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I vote shower....Just saying
Click to expand...

You just don't want me to catch up to you!!! I'm on to you!!


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
> What to do, what to do?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I vote shower....Just saying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just don't want me to catch up to you!!! I'm on to you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> I have a choice to make right now!! I can either go take a shower or stay here and post a few more times before work!!
> What to do, what to do?!!!


go shower now, post pictures later!


----------



## mmaria

sscarmack said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on you!!
Click to expand...

pics please


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics please
Click to expand...

Girl, you need to post some pictures today!!


----------



## mishele

I'm in the shower and posting!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Girl, you need to post some pictures today!!


I would really but I don't have any.... really..


----------



## sm4him

I would…but NOBODY wants to see that.
Oh well, plus…really, I wouldn't. I admit it, I'm the very definition of inhibited. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## sscarmack

mmaria said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics please
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## mishele

WORK!!!!!!! $@#$#!$##@%#


----------



## sscarmack

mishele said:


> WORK!!!!!!! $@#$#!$##@%#


I've already been here for an hour! Actually, 1 hour and 23 minutes! lol


----------



## sm4him

Technically, I've been working since about 8 this morning--but I can get away with working at home a bit too, so I worked on some emails and stuff while finishing my last cup of coffee and flooding TPF with posts, then actually LEFT for work at about 8:45. But it only takes me about 8 minutes to go from sitting in front of my computer at home to sitting in front of my computer at work, so I don't have to leave TPF for long… hehehe

This is tun and all, but I'm not gonna lie, I know good and well there is NO WAY I can keep up this pace for a MONTH. The sheer thought of even trying to do so kinda gives me the jeebies. But it's fun while it lasts, I suppose…


----------



## bentcountershaft

So, the leaderboard thingie resets each month, setting off a brand new race to somewhere a few miles short of glory?


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## sm4him

bentcountershaft said:


> So, the leaderboard thingie resets each month, setting off a brand new race to somewhere a few miles short of glory?



Yes, and that has sent those of us with addictive tendencies into a posting frenzy.  Because, you know, who wants an actual life or time to take photos?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Free time is so overrated.


----------



## limr

Scatterbrained said:


>



So that's how ya are!


----------



## sm4him

bentcountershaft said:


> Free time is so overrated.



Exactly! That's why I've rid myself of it this year. Fill every second until you drop!!!! Keep going, keep doing, fill that schedule up!!

…more caffeine, please….


----------



## sm4him

If we maintained our current pace, the winner of October's leader board would have something just shy of 2,000 posts. In a MONTH!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

That's almost as many posts as I've made in five years.


----------



## mishele

I'm back, bltches!!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> I'm back, bltches!!!


Oh, you were gone?


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back, bltches!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were gone?
Click to expand...

You're going to get a big fat red X for that!!! (When I get home )


----------



## Pejacre

That's one creepy-ass avatar Mish.


----------



## mishele

Pejacre said:


> That's one creepy-ass avatar Mish.


It's from a really creepy short film! 
If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Pejacre

mishele said:


> Pejacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one creepy-ass avatar Mish.
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a really creepy short film!
> If I find it, I'll post it.
Click to expand...


I'll stock up on Imodium...


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Pejacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one creepy-ass avatar Mish.
> 
> 
> 
> It's from a really creepy short film!
> If I find it, I'll post it.
Click to expand...


OR…if you DON'T post it, I'll quit posting for a while and let you gain an insurmountable lead on me on the leader board.


----------



## mishele

Sorry, if I find it, I'm posting out. It's pretty disturbing. Hehe
We'll going to be battling this thing out all month!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Sorry, if I find it, I'm posting out. It's pretty disturbing. Hehe
> We'll going to be battling this thing out all month!!



I doubt that. I can't imagine I'll be on the leader board at all by this time next week. I can only hang with you cool kids for so long before I just need a nap.


----------



## mishele

The weekend is coming so I'll go quiet...UNLESS it rains!  Lol


----------



## pgriz

So the powers of the amazing technological wonder called the internet are being harnessed to see one's name inching upward or downward on a virtual list.  Yep.  Makes sense.   For some reason, I get the mental image of squirrels madly running in those spinning wheel thingies.  Are we getting there yet?


----------



## bentcountershaft

sm4him said:


> I doubt that. I can't imagine I'll be on the leader board at all by this time next week. I can only hang with you cool kids for so long before I just need a nap.



TPF would be a happier place if we had designated nap times.  And cookies.


----------



## sm4him

Hole-y Doughnuts!! I'm in second place!!!!! When will the madness stop???

Oh. Right. When I stop posting like a maniac.


----------



## sm4him

On another note: I think we may have broken TPF; it wouldn't let me post anything at all for about the last hour.
I was starting to worry that maybe it had decided I was a spammer and locked me out.


----------



## mmaria

I stopped by just to say Hi 



Hi


----------



## Scatterbrained

pgriz said:


> So the powers of the amazing technological wonder called the internet are being harnessed to see one's name inching upward or downward on a virtual list.  Yep.  Makes sense.   For some reason, I get the mental image of squirrels madly running in those spinning wheel thingies.  Are we getting there yet?


Compared to sites like Twitter and Vine, it's on par.


----------



## Scatterbrained

OMG.  I've been locked out of posting on this site all day and suddenly. . . ^


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I stopped by just to say Hi
> 
> Hi


----------



## mishele

I started getting the shakes!!
Thank god were back and running!!


----------



## snowbear

I don't normally come out here from work . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . but since I'm downloading a few BIG files from the server . . .


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> I started getting the shakes!!
> Thank god were back and running!!



I know, right?? You can NOT just pull the plug on an addict like that!!!
I couldn't breathe and my vision was getting blurry…

Oh, wait. My vision IS blurry.


----------



## snowbear

. . . I figured, "why not?"


----------



## snowbear

Darn, property parcels and address points are HUGE.


----------



## mishele

Here's some reading for everyone...
Woman grows roots out of her vagina because she used a potato as contraception. | Mrs. Potato Crotch | Happy Place


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I stopped by just to say Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi


----------



## astroNikon

sscarmack said:


> oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao



oh wow .... I'm on there too

I wonder if it includes emails .. or PMs .. I *mean* Conversations ... lol


----------



## astroNikon

Scatterbrained said:


> OMG.  I've been locked out of posting on this site all day and suddenly. . . ^



well no one wants to hear what you have to say anyways 'ya know


----------



## sscarmack

I'm still leading, and I stopped posting  lol


----------



## astroNikon

okay .. I just noticed the leaderboard got reset ..


----------



## sscarmack

Its monthly....lol


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> I'm still leading, and I stopped posting  lol



But…I did kinda shock myself by how close I got to you!!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by just to say Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
Click to expand...




Hi Hi


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still leading, and I stopped posting  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But…I did kinda shock myself by how close I got to you!!
Click to expand...


You two need to get a room ...


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> I stopped by just to say Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi



I tried to say "Hi!" back, but TPF refused my postings. I just wanted you to know that I didn't ignore you.


----------



## astroNikon

or at least the back of his Jeep


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> or at least the back of his Jeep



ICK! I'm old enough to be his…well, never mind what I'm old enough to be. 

We just need to get a Free Wifi Coffee House table together…


----------



## pgriz

astroNikon said:


> or at least the back of his Jeep



Isn't that part of the break-in period?

Wait.  What exactly ARE we talking about here?


----------



## astroNikon

pgriz said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> or at least the back of his Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that part of the break-in period?
> 
> Wait.  What exactly ARE we talking about here?
Click to expand...


anything your mind can imagine.


----------



## astroNikon

sscarmack said:


> oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao



Probably a lens cap ...
(inside joke)


----------



## Scatterbrained

astroNikon said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I've been locked out of posting on this site all day and suddenly. . . ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well no one wants to hear what you have to say anyways 'ya know
Click to expand...

I know whose getting dental floss this Halloween

.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> or at least the back of his Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that part of the break-in period?
> 
> Wait.  What exactly ARE we talking about here?
Click to expand...


Me and Sean...sharing a...few chocolate chip cookies...as we sit in an internet cafe and post on TPF.


----------



## Stradawhovious

pgriz said:


> Are we getting there yet?




NO!  I was just bumped by TiredIron and scatterbrained!

TO THE INTERWEBZ!


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> So the powers of the amazing technological wonder called the internet are being harnessed to see one's name inching upward or downward on a virtual list.  Yep.  Makes sense.   For some reason, I get the mental image of squirrels madly running in those spinning wheel thingies.  Are we getting there yet?




This little hamster's legs are starting to get tired...


----------



## Scatterbrained

Stradawhovious said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we getting there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO!  I was just bumped by TiredIron and scatterbrained!
> 
> TO THE INTERWEBZ!
Click to expand...

CHAARRRRGGGGGGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astroNikon

pgriz said:


> So the powers of the amazing technological wonder called the internet are being harnessed to see one's name inching upward or downward on a virtual list.  Yep.  Makes sense.   For some reason, I get the mental image of squirrels madly running in those spinning wheel thingies.  Are we getting there yet?



I'm so glad Al Gore invented the Internet.
I wouldn't know what to do with myself after I put my camera down.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> ...sharing a...few chocolate chip cookies...as we sit in an internet cafe and post on TPF.



COOKIE!!!


----------



## snowbear

"Oh 'C' is for 'Cookie' that's good enough for me
Oh Cookie Cookie Cookie starts with 'C'"
  -- Cookie Monster.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...sharing a...few chocolate chip cookies...as we sit in an internet cafe and post on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOKIE!!!
Click to expand...


That's just not fair to post ..


----------



## snowbear

I remember in an elective American History class, we were discussing the Great Depression and the New Deal.  The teacher called me and asked what the "CCC" was.  I meekly stood up and replied "Chocolate Chip Cookie."

The next week I was transferred to an art class.


----------



## snowbear

Here's another version.  Yeah, I know the WB is off.


----------



## snowbear

The last time I checked, I had about half of the posts I need to get on the LB.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> The last time I checked, I had about half of the posts I need to get on the LB.


you're getting there


----------



## astroNikon

Even though I've been posting my number is still stuck at 42


----------



## Scatterbrained

astroNikon said:


> Even though I've been posting my number is still stuck at 42


That my friend is because you are, apparently, the answer.


----------



## sm4him

Did someone say...


COOKIE?!?!?!?!
nom, nom, nom...I love me some cookies!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Here's another version.  Yeah, I know the WB is off.



I wish I had some of those...oooooohhh, but wait! I do have some Oreos in the refrigerator!
Yes, I keep my Oreos in the fridge. Yes, it's kinda odd.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Even though I've been posting my number is still stuck at 42



It hasn't refreshed in a very long time.  I think it only does it a couple of times a day.


----------



## snowbear

Spoiler: I wonder what this does



Ah-hah


----------



## sm4him

Scatterbrained said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've been posting my number is still stuck at 42
> 
> 
> 
> That my friend is because you are, apparently, the answer.
Click to expand...


BAHAHAHAHA!!! Well played!


----------



## Scatterbrained

....<heads to the kitchen to make some chocolate chip cookies>. . . . .


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Spoiler: I wonder what this does
> 
> 
> 
> Ah-hah



Wait.

What???

What did you just do??????
I wanna do that!!!

It's entirely possible this last drink was one too many...


----------



## snowbear

It's an option under "Insert"


----------



## sm4him

Spoiler: VERY EXTREMELY IMPORTANT TOP SECRET INFO



I did it!!!


----------



## snowbear

I wonder if I can nest them.


----------



## snowbear

Spoiler: Go Ahead






Spoiler: You Know You Want To



I told ya!


----------



## limr

Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now! 

42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  They can be nested!


----------



## sm4him

Spoiler: The Cookies



are not in here.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now!
> 
> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore



Actually, you're just working on being the answer twice.


----------



## astroNikon

Scatterbrained said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've been posting my number is still stuck at 42
> 
> 
> 
> That my friend is because you are, apparently, the answer.
Click to expand...

I feel so priviledged !!


----------



## snowbear

Obviously, it doesn't take much to amuse me.



limr said:


> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore



Well, if that is what it's tied to, I guess I stopped being the answer some time ago.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Yep.  They can be nested!



SO FRIGGIN' COOL!

(Yes, it really is remarkably easy to entertain me. I'm a simple woman, really.)


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now!
> 
> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're just working on being the answer twice.
Click to expand...


That's right! Given enough time, I'll just be The Double Answer!!!


----------



## snowbear

Simple is as simple does, or something like that.

I never did figure out what the heck that means.


----------



## snowbear

WOOHOOOOO  I MADE IT.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  They can be nested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO FRIGGIN' COOL!
> 
> (Yes, it really is remarkably easy to entertain me. I'm a simple woman, really.)
Click to expand...


I have a Dr. Pepper and Rum, some cookies (which IS kinda a weird flavor sensation) and TPF. I could be entertained for hours!


----------



## astroNikon

Scatterbrained said:


> ....<heads to the kitchen to make some chocolate chip cookies>. . . . .



Would these help at all ?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I have a Dr. Pepper and Rum, some cookies (which IS kinda a weird flavor sensation) and TPF. I could be entertained for hours!



Cool. I've got a Black Russian and some pretzels (I've always gone for salty instead of sweet). LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## sm4him

WHOA!!!!!!!!

I just made the top spot!!!!!!!!!

My life is now complete. 



Spoiler



Except that I don't have warm chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now!
> 
> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore


I wish I was 42 last year ..... it's a distant memory


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....<heads to the kitchen to make some chocolate chip cookies>. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these help at all ?
Click to expand...


Ooooooh...wish I had those! The grocery store is only about a mile away...but I've definitely had to turn my keys in for the night.


----------



## BillM

I love this thread, half the people i'm stalking are right here in one place so I don't have to go searching.

THANK YOU


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> I love this thread, half the people i'm stalking are right here in one place so I don't have to go searching.
> 
> THANK YOU



Be careful...what you're stalking might just be stalking YOU.


----------



## snowbear

Any teeny-boppers nearby to make a run for ya?


----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> I love this thread, half the people i'm stalking are right here in one place so I don't have to go searching.
> 
> THANK YOU



And the rest you can add to your list.


----------



## astroNikon

BillM said:


> I love this thread, half the people i'm stalking are right here in one place so I don't have to go searching.
> 
> THANK YOU


I forgot all about that stalking feature .. or what ever its called


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> WHOA!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just made the top spot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My life is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I don't have warm chocolate chip cookies.


I moved from 10th to 5th


----------



## BillM

I'll check for her, i'm right out front anyways. Umm... I mean I am not even in the same state so how would I know


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Any teeny-boppers nearby to make a run for ya?



Nope. Haven't had those for a few years now.  My youngest is almost 22 now, lives about 10 miles from me, and while he would actually probably be WILLING to come out and and bring me some chocolate chip cookie dough, he quite likely, at this point, has no more business driving than I do. 
Oreos will just have to do, I guess.


----------



## BillM

you people type too fast, I'll never move up the board


----------



## astroNikon

Of course
I went from 42 

to   69

these odd multi-meaning numbers


----------



## Scatterbrained

astroNikon said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....<heads to the kitchen to make some chocolate chip cookies>. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would these help at all ?
Click to expand...

Well, I've got a grain mill, some wheat, and some Godiva chocolate.   Not to mention I've already made a lot of flour today for the bagel dogs I'm making right now and the bread I'm going to make tomorrow.      All that said, I think the cookies I make tonight might taste suspiciously like Pillsbury.


----------



## astroNikon

BillM said:


> you people type too fast, I'll never move up the board


well there's that limit thing now where you can only post every 15 seconds or something


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just made the top spot!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My life is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I don't have warm chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved from 10th to 5th
Click to expand...

Wow, that's quite a jump!


----------



## mishele

Hey!! I say we need bacon!!!


----------



## sm4him

I'd like to point out:  The REAL top of the Leaderboard belongs to John (tirediron), because he has somehow landed smack in the middle of the board with 64 posts...

...without even spamming this thread!! I'd bet his 64 posts are almost entirely actual useful information! Heck, I don't think I even KNOW 64 bits of actual useful information!


----------



## sm4him

Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????


----------



## BillM

I'm out of things to say for the day but that has never stopped me from posting before so .....


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now!
> 
> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish I was 42 last year ..... it's a distant memory*
Click to expand...


Really???? I've seen pictures of yourself that you've posted, and you really don't look like 42 is a distant memory!



astroNikon said:


> Of course
> I went from 42
> *to   69*
> these odd multi-meaning numbers



Awwwwwwwww, yeeeeeaaaahhhhh....</Barry White voice>


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????


Should I cook both of these?
Together ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm just scanning some film so I've got plenty of time to keep my post count up now!
> 
> 42 IS the answer!!! Last year, I was 42 and I was The Answer To Life for a whole year!! Then this year I turned 43 and I'm not The Answer anymore
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish I was 42 last year ..... it's a distant memory*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really???? I've seen pictures of yourself that you've posted, and you really don't look like 42 is a distant memory!
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course
> I went from 42
> *to   69*
> these odd multi-meaning numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww, yeeeeeaaaahhhhh....</Barry White voice>
Click to expand...

I have had my 30 year high school reunion ....


----------



## Scatterbrained

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????
> 
> 
> 
> Should I cook both of these?
> Together ?
Click to expand...

Did someone say bacon chocolate chip cookies?  Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies : Recipes : Cooking Channel


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> I'll check for her, i'm right out front anyways. Umm... I mean I am not even in the same state so how would I know



I'm watchin' you...


----------



## snowbear

I didn't go to mine -- too many old farts hanging around.


----------



## sm4him

The only one I went to was my 20th; still not really sure WHY I went. 

I'm sure we HAD a 30th, but I don't even remember hearing about it.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Hey!! I say we need bacon!!!





sm4him said:


> Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I have had my 30 year high school reunion ....



This year would be my 25th high school reunion if one had been organized. So you're not that far off


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I'd like to point out:  The REAL top of the Leaderboard belongs to John (tirediron), because he has somehow landed smack in the middle of the board with 64 posts...
> 
> ...without even spamming this thread!! I'd bet his 64 posts are almost entirely actual useful information! Heck, I don't think I even KNOW 64 bits of actual useful information!


Yeah, but he's smart.
The rest of us are just morons with cameras.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! I say we need bacon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 85779
Click to expand...



Woooooahhhhh..I really HAVE had too much to drink...
Why is my bacon MOVING???


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I didn't go to mine -- too many old farts hanging around.


Yeah, people have said I look the same, except I keep my hair shorter now than back then
and I weight more


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! I say we need bacon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Where IS the freakin' bacon?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 85779
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooahhhhh..I really HAVE had too much to drink...
> Why is my bacon MOVING???
Click to expand...

The Bacon ...

The BACON is ALIVE


----------



## limr

Sharon, I sort of went to my 20th. The "official" reunion was a formal affair on a Saturday night, but there was an informal gathering at a townie bar on the Friday before, and I did go to that because one of my best friends that I still am in contact with was planning on coming into town and had decided to go. It was very interesting to be reminded that most people bored me to tears in high school, and they bored me just as much 20 years later.


----------



## snowbear

We had a tenth, that I did go to.


----------



## BillM

sm4him said:


> I'm watchin' you...



I sit by the cutting on the beacons field line
He's watching me, watching the trains go by
Ooh, and they move so fast boy, they really fly
He's still watching me, watching you, watching the trains go by

And the way he stares, feel like locking my door
And pulling my phone from the wall
His eyes like lights from a laser burn
Making my hair stand, making the goose bumps crawl

He's watching me, watching you, watching him watching me



Read more: Jethro Tull - Watching Me Watching You Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## astroNikon

I miss high school ... lol

it was before I had to go out into the world and work.

now I have to work to retire.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> We had a tenth, that I did go to.



I went in Highland Evening wear: Kilt, Prince Charlie coat, black tie & cummerbund.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Sharon, I sort of went to my 20th. The "official" reunion was a formal affair on a Saturday night, but there was an informal gathering at a townie bar on the Friday before, and I did go to that because one of my best friends that I still am in contact with was planning on coming into town and had decided to go. It was very interesting to be reminded that most people bored me to tears in high school, and they bored me just as much 20 years later.



The REAL reason I went to my 20th was that my sister is just a year (and 18 days) older than me, so she graduated in the class one year earlier than mine. We were very close and both of us had mutual friends in both grades; neither of us went to the 10-year reunions. Then when the 20th came along, the two classes decided to hold a reunion together, so that somehow made my sister decide it would actually be interesting, or worthwhile, or something. And once my sister decides a trip will be "FUN" she ALWAYS manages to talk me into it, whether the voice in my head is screaming "BAD IDEA" or not! (flashback to a one-day trip to the ATL for the Summer Olympics, with a 3-year-old and a 1-year-old...). We went. It was boring. There was like, ONE person there that I hadn't kept up with and actually enjoyed reconnecting with.


----------



## snowbear

I retired so now I get to look for a _real_ job.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> We had a tenth, that I did go to.



I didn't go to my 10th because I was living abroad at the time, but I really wish I had gone because apparently, the police showed up to arrest a kid that we all KNEW would end up in jail at some point, and it was proven at the reunion. Still can't believe I missed that


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watchin' you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sit by the cutting on the beacons field line
> He's watching me, watching the trains go by
> Ooh, and they move so fast boy, they really fly
> He's still watching me, watching you, watching the trains go by
> 
> And the way he stares, feel like locking my door
> And pulling my phone from the wall
> His eyes like lights from a laser burn
> Making my hair stand, making the goose bumps crawl
> 
> He's watching me, watching you, watching him watching me
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Jethro Tull - Watching Me Watching You Lyrics | MetroLyrics
Click to expand...


Aww, how sweet, he's quoting poetry for me. Song-lyric poetry, but still...
...creepy stalker song-lyric poetry, but still...


----------



## astroNikon

I had fun watching everyone get drunk and stupid at my reunion


----------



## snowbear

Oh no.  I just noticed that an RSS feed is available for the site.  Like I don't have enough of them already.


----------



## BillM

I didn't need high school, I AM PERFERCT !!!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I had fun watching everyone get drunk and stupid.



HEY, who you callin' stoopid??

Oh, the reunion. Right. Pretend I knew that...


----------



## snowbear

Astro -- where 'bouts in the mitten state are you?  My lovely wife is from near Monroe.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Astro -- where 'bouts in the mitten state are you?  My lovely wife is from near Monroe.


North of Detroit up I-75 by about 7 miles


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun watching everyone get drunk and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, who you callin' stoopid??
> 
> Oh, the reunion. Right. Pretend I knew that...
Click to expand...

BillM is tweeting your every movement anyways

oh wait.

NO  HE'S NOT .....


----------



## snowbear

OK.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> OK.


KO


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> OK.



Why are we talking about Oklahoma now?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we talking about Oklahoma now?
Click to expand...


or boxing?


----------



## snowbear

Sharon - I forgot to quote.

Ocean King (or Oscar Kilo in the IPA)?


----------



## sm4him

*O*biwan *K*enobi.


----------



## astroNikon

we have many fine TPFers from Oklahoma.

The land of 5 Lakes, or large drainage catches ...


----------



## BillM

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun watching everyone get drunk and stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, who you callin' stoopid??
> 
> Oh, the reunion. Right. Pretend I knew that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BillM is tweeting your every movement anyways
> 
> oh wait.
> 
> NO  HE'S NOT .....
Click to expand...



As long as I stay 100 feet away the court says I can tweet all I want !!!!!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> *O*biwan *K*enobi.



That's too complicated for many dispatchers.


----------



## limr

Well, if were introducing non sequiturs now...

Rangers score and tie the game! Woot! Oh yeah, and Potvin sucks!

(Yup, I like hockey, too  )


----------



## snowbear

Gotta bail for a thing.  Later peeps.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> Gotta bail for a thing.  Later peeps.


WHAT?!!! Who is more important?!!!


----------



## BillM

good night Charliebear


----------



## BillM

Ohhhh, now it's a party


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Well, if were introducing non sequiturs now...
> 
> Rangers score and tie the game! Woot! Oh yeah, and Potvin sucks!
> 
> (Yup, I like hockey, too  )



Hockey. Huh, that's still a thing, then? 

I'm watching our two local high schools (well, we have a lot more than two, but these are the two closest to me, and a big yearly rivalry--my kids went to one of the schools, and my best friend's kids went to the other --in fact, one of hers was the starting QB). The school my kids went to was TERRIBLE at football the whole time the boys were there (not that they participated or even cared), but the last two years they have improved dramatically. Went to the playoffs last year and undefeated so far this year.

They are playing in an absolute deluge right now---man the rain is Coming Down!! So glad I'm watching on TV and not in those stands!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Gotta bail for a thing.  Later peeps.



Night night.


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> Ohhhh, now it's a party



That's funny, because I was just thinking I need to practice my music. You wanna play the guitar while I sing?


----------



## BillM

I can't play but I will be happy to put some of this on the stereo


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> I can't play but I will be happy to put some of this on the stereo



That's okay, you can play anyway. It won't matter because my singing is terrible. 

But yeah, maybe the Beatles are just a better choice for the night anyway. I'll practice in the morning.


----------



## BillM

They sound good on this


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> The sound good on this
> 
> View attachment 85784



Beee-yooooo-tiful!

God, this is killing me! Round 9 of shootouts and still no score!

And then as I type...SCORE!!! Malone gets the winning goal in Round 9!!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Gotta bail for a thing.  Later peeps.



Nooooooooooooo!!!!

Okay, fine. Later!


----------



## BillM

LOL, 9 rounds of shootouts in a preseason game, you really are a fan !!!!!


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> LOL, 9 rounds of shootouts in a preseason game, you really are a fan !!!!!



I luuuuuuhrve the Rangers


----------



## mishele

GO FLYERS!!!!!!!


----------



## BillM




----------



## BillM

I showed up more than a few hours before the parade started to get my front row seat. I could hardly walk back to the train station when it ended, my legs were killing me !!!


----------



## Scatterbrained

.........but.....but......


----------



## mishele

As I promised!!!
Here is the movie behind my avatar!!!


----------



## astroNikon

I don't see the leader board on my phone


----------



## BillM

You lost


----------



## mishele

SHARON IN THE LEAD!!!!!


----------



## Scatterbrained

mishele said:


> As I promised!!!
> Here is the movie behind my avatar!!!


Meh.  I think your avatar is creepier than the film it came from.


----------



## BillM

Well no sleep after watching that movie !!!!


----------



## mishele

Scatterbrained said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I promised!!!
> Here is the movie behind my avatar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  I think your avatar is creepier than the film it came from.
Click to expand...

I thought it was good as far as short films go.


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> As I promised!!!
> Here is the movie behind my avatar!!!


You watch some really weird stuff


----------



## astroNikon

I'm still stuck at 5 ...


----------



## mishele

I used the avatar last year and people asked about it. So I tried to figure out where it came from. I think Manny was actually the one to find the movie.


----------



## sm4him

Nope. NOT gonna watch.
You can post a video on the internets but you can't lead a horse to it...or something like that...I'm still working on the first cup of coffee...


----------



## astroNikon

Coffee?

I don't drink stinking coffee .. I'm off to exercise .. gonna ride my bike.  The perfect way to start a morning.


----------



## Pejacre

mishele said:


> As I promised!!!
> Here is the movie behind my avatar!!!



Yup, good old-fashioned nightmare fuel. Cheers Mish


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Coffee?
> 
> I don't drink stinking coffee .. I'm off to exercise .. gonna ride my bike.  The perfect way to start a morning.



I already exercised. I walked this morning...from my bed to the coffee maker.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I already exercised. I walked this morning...from my bed to the coffee maker.


and of course the arm curls of lifting the coffee cup ...


----------



## pgriz

You know, it would be considered a sign of sanity to stay in bed on a rainy Saturday when you don't have to work, to get a little more shut-eye, because you can, and then to get up fresh and relaxed to have a cup of coffee while perusing the morning paper.  That would be nice, comfortable, sane.  And yet, I can see that some have been in the forum since the early  hours...  I admire the, ahem, "dedication".    On the other hand, this thread has come up with some of the funniest posts I've seen in a long time.  So, carry on people.  I'll be cheering you from the sidelines.


----------



## limr

Staying in bed later on a rainy Saturday is good, to be sure, but for me these days, it's better to get up at my usual time, make my coffee, and then snuggle on the couch with the kitties, coffee, and a book


----------



## snowbear

<yawn> Good morning, folks.
Zoe and Bell let me sleep in this morning (good kitties).  I'm diligently working on coffee cup number one while my lovely wife continues to catch up her rest.


----------



## snowbear

that should be "on her rest."


----------



## astroNikon

hey ....


----------



## astroNikon

I'm up to NUMBER ...


----------



## astroNikon

*FOUR*


----------



## snowbear

Oh yea - spooky month.  Time to throw this one back up


----------



## pgriz

Now Charlie, perhaps you had it right the first time.  When my wife stays in bed after I get up to make the coffee, she's thinking through all the day's activities, her lesson plan (she teaches art), the shopping list (that she'll hand over to me after breakfast), and at least a few other projects.  By the time she gets up (around the time the coffee maker burps its last bit of hot water), she will have figured out the "rest" of the day, during her "catching up on her rest".  That lady's my eternal inspiration.  If she ran the gubermint, the newspapers and news channels would go out of business, as there would be nothing to report on.


----------



## snowbear

I, to am "movin' on up.'  I'll grab a screen shot later because I doub't I'll stay on the LB much beyong the weekend; certainly not the whole month.


----------



## limr

I know Charlie's avatar supposed to be spooky, but he's kinda cute!


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, the Leaderboard...

Woot! Up to #6! I'm never going to get top spot. Don't want it. Too much pressure. Top ten is fine with me


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Now Charlie, perhaps you had it right the first time.  When my wife stays in bed after I get up to make the coffee, she's thinking through all the day's activities, her lesson plan (she teaches art), the shopping list (that she'll hand over to me after breakfast), and at least a few other projects.  By the time she gets up (around the time the coffee maker burps its last bit of hot water), she will have figured out the "rest" of the day, during her "catching up on her rest".  That lady's my eternal inspiration.  If she ran the gubermint, the newspapers and news channels would go out of business, as there would be nothing to report on.



I am just an earlier riser than she is, always have been.  She does a lot at work; she's the admin. aide for the deputy fire chief of emergency operations.  It's a rather large department (700+ career on the street, but there are also volunteers) so there isn't much downtime for her at the office.


----------



## pgriz

Then a rest is well deserved.  Hope you brought her coffee so she can sip it in bed while perusing the funnies...


----------



## D-B-J

sscarmack said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow! I'm a leader! Wooooo!
> 
> 
> What do I win? Besides the winner of most pointless posts lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win 1,000 internets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats it??? I thought it would be at least 100,000 ITS
Click to expand...


And I was second? Is this real life?!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I know Charlie's avatar supposed to be spooky, but he's kinda cute!


I'm going to change it in a bit.  I have a couple of photos that fit in with breast cancer awareness but I have to squish them down first.


----------



## snowbear

We bought each other a Keurig for our anniversary so she just hits the button, but, yes, I frequently bring her a cup.


----------



## limr

You guys bringing your women their coffee...

I'm not a morning person at all. Lately I've been getting up at 7:30 every day...it's a thing I'm trying now...long story...but my boyfriend still gets up before me usually and will bring me coffee when we stay together. 

It all reminds me of when I first graduated from college. I had 9 months between graduation and the start of grad school, so I was temping and living at home. My father was retired but still used to waking up very early, and he knew I was always rushing around in the morning, so he'd make the coffee, put mine in a travel cup, toast my bagel and wrap it in a paper towel, and wait in the kitchen so he could hand it to me as I rushed out the door. 

Can't tell that story without tears.


----------



## mishele

I'm still in bed!!! Lol
TapaTalk, yo!!


----------



## mishele

Oh and I can't see the leaderboard from here!! =(


----------



## mishele

Glad you guys like the movie!!


----------



## snowbear

I started back to school in 2004, taking one or two classes a semester.  In 2009, I was able to take an early retirement so I took classes full time for three semesters and graduated in December, 2010 (BS in Geography, concentration in GIS/Cartography).

After for the three years after graduation, until I started this full-time internship, I was house-husband: cooked, cleaned, spoiled the kitten.  I figured since she was working all day, the least I could do was work at home.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Oh and I can't see the leaderboard from here!! =(






sm4him
180 Posts



sscarmack
141 Posts



mmaria
114 Posts



astroNikon
100 Posts



mishele
96 Posts



limr
79 Posts



Scatterbrained
73 Posts



tirediron
69 Posts



snowbear
68 Posts



Gary A.
52 Posts


----------



## JacaRanda

limr said:


> You guys bringing your women their coffee...
> 
> I'm not a morning person at all. Lately I've been getting up at 7:30 every day...it's a thing I'm trying now...long story...but my boyfriend still gets up before me usually and will bring me coffee when we stay together.
> 
> It all reminds me of when I first graduated from college. I had 9 months between graduation and the start of grad school, so I was temping and living at home. My father was retired but still used to waking up very early, and he knew I was always rushing around in the morning, so he'd make the coffee, put mine in a travel cup, toast my bagel and wrap it in a paper towel, and wait in the kitchen so he could hand it to me as I rushed out the door.
> 
> Can't tell that story without tears.



Dig on that story!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> You guys bringing your women their coffee...
> 
> I'm not a morning person at all. Lately I've been getting up at 7:30 every day...it's a thing I'm trying now...long story...but my boyfriend still gets up before me usually and will bring me coffee when we stay together.
> 
> It all reminds me of when I first graduated from college. I had 9 months between graduation and the start of grad school, so I was temping and living at home. My father was retired but still used to waking up very early, and he knew I was always rushing around in the morning, so he'd make the coffee, put mine in a travel cup, toast my bagel and wrap it in a paper towel, and wait in the kitchen so he could hand it to me as I rushed out the door.
> 
> Can't tell that story without tears.


Nominated TPF story of the month !!


----------



## D-B-J

limr said:


> You guys bringing your women their coffee...
> 
> I'm not a morning person at all. Lately I've been getting up at 7:30 every day...it's a thing I'm trying now...long story...but my boyfriend still gets up before me usually and will bring me coffee when we stay together.
> 
> It all reminds me of when I first graduated from college. I had 9 months between graduation and the start of grad school, so I was temping and living at home. My father was retired but still used to waking up very early, and he knew I was always rushing around in the morning, so he'd make the coffee, put mine in a travel cup, toast my bagel and wrap it in a paper towel, and wait in the kitchen so he could hand it to me as I rushed out the door.
> 
> Can't tell that story without tears.



My father did the same all during my junior and senior years of high-school. Every.
Morning. [emoji106][emoji5]️


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Nominated TPF story of the month !!



Awww... 



D-B-J said:


> My father did the same all during my junior and senior years of high-school. Every.
> Morning. [emoji106][emoji5]️



So sweet! So awesome!


----------



## D-B-J

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated TPF story of the month !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father did the same all during my junior and senior years of high-school. Every.
> Morning. [emoji106][emoji5]️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sweet! So awesome!
Click to expand...


And in the winter he'd start my car about 10 minutes before I left so it'd be warm.


----------



## limr

Even more awesome! My father didn't do that, probably partly because the cold hurt his hips (he had replacements) and he couldn't move that well. He was a lot older than my mother, so during that time, he was already in his mid-70s.

But also, he was a mechanic and taught us all to warm up our cars, so I was in the habit of rushing out to start the car, coming back in to get my stuff and my coffee/bagel, taking a few sips and then leaving. I think he thought if he started the car for me, I'd get out of the habit and end up ruining my car. And to my father, treating a car poorly was one of the worst sins a daughter could commit


----------



## JacaRanda

*"Dance With My Father"*

Back when I was a child, before life removed all the innocence
My father would lift me high and dance with my mother and me and then
Spin me around ‘til I fell asleep
Then up the stairs he would carry me
And I knew for sure I was loved
If I could get another chance, another walk, another dance with him
I’d play a song that would never, ever end
How I’d love, love, love
To dance with my father again
When I and my mother would disagree
To get my way, I would run from her to him
He’d make me laugh just to comfort me
Then finally make me do just what my mama said
Later that night when I was asleep
He left a dollar under my sheet
Never dreamed that he would be gone from me
If I could steal one final glance, one final step, one final dance with him
I’d play a song that would never, ever end
‘Cause I’d love, love, love
To dance with my father again
Sometimes I’d listen outside her door
And I’d hear how my mother cried for him
I pray for her even more than me
I pray for her even more than me
I know I’m praying for much too much
But could you send back the only man she loved
I know you don’t do it usually
But dear Lord she’s dying
To dance with my father again
Every night I fall asleep and this is all I ever dream


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> You know, it would be considered a sign of sanity to stay in bed on a rainy Saturday when you don't have to work, to get a little more shut-eye, because you can, and then to get up fresh and relaxed to have a cup of coffee while perusing the morning paper.  That would be nice, comfortable, sane.  And yet, I can see that some have been in the forum since the early  hours...  I admire the, ahem, "dedication".    On the other hand, this thread has come up with some of the funniest posts I've seen in a long time.  So, carry on people.  I'll be cheering you from the sidelines.



Not rainy here; we got the rain last night, then a big temperature drop but beautiful clear skies this morning. And I DID sleep late--didn't get up until 6:00 this morning!  

I sure wish someone had brought me coffee though. Well, maybe not--would have kinda freaked me out since nobody else lives here.


----------



## sm4him

JacaRanda said:


> *"Dance With My Father"*
> 
> Back when I was a child, before life removed all the innocence
> My father would lift me high and dance with my mother and me and then
> Spin me around ‘til I fell asleep
> Then up the stairs he would carry me
> And I knew for sure I was loved
> If I could get another chance, another walk, another dance with him
> I’d play a song that would never, ever end
> How I’d love, love, love
> To dance with my father again
> When I and my mother would disagree
> To get my way, I would run from her to him
> He’d make me laugh just to comfort me
> Then finally make me do just what my mama said
> Later that night when I was asleep
> He left a dollar under my sheet
> Never dreamed that he would be gone from me
> If I could steal one final glance, one final step, one final dance with him
> I’d play a song that would never, ever end
> ‘Cause I’d love, love, love
> To dance with my father again
> Sometimes I’d listen outside her door
> And I’d hear how my mother cried for him
> I pray for her even more than me
> I pray for her even more than me
> I know I’m praying for much too much
> But could you send back the only man she loved
> I know you don’t do it usually
> But dear Lord she’s dying
> To dance with my father again
> Every night I fall asleep and this is all I ever dream



I am seriously bawling right now...

Cause yeah...I'd love to dance with my father again.


----------



## JacaRanda

sm4him said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Dance With My Father"*
> 
> Back when I was a child, before life removed all the innocence
> My father would lift me high and dance with my mother and me and then
> Spin me around ‘til I fell asleep
> Then up the stairs he would carry me
> And I knew for sure I was loved
> If I could get another chance, another walk, another dance with him
> I’d play a song that would never, ever end
> How I’d love, love, love
> To dance with my father again
> When I and my mother would disagree
> To get my way, I would run from her to him
> He’d make me laugh just to comfort me
> Then finally make me do just what my mama said
> Later that night when I was asleep
> He left a dollar under my sheet
> Never dreamed that he would be gone from me
> If I could steal one final glance, one final step, one final dance with him
> I’d play a song that would never, ever end
> ‘Cause I’d love, love, love
> To dance with my father again
> Sometimes I’d listen outside her door
> And I’d hear how my mother cried for him
> I pray for her even more than me
> I pray for her even more than me
> I know I’m praying for much too much
> But could you send back the only man she loved
> I know you don’t do it usually
> But dear Lord she’s dying
> To dance with my father again
> Every night I fall asleep and this is all I ever dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously bawling right now...
> 
> Cause yeah...I'd love to dance with my father again.
Click to expand...


It gets me and my son every single time, every single version.


----------



## limr

In other news, I'm DYING!!!!

Florida v Tenn is only being shown on the SEC network AND I DON'T GET THAT CHANNEL!!  

This means I have to make do with the GameGast play-by-play online. And since I'm planted in front of the computer, I might as well get some grading done 

But it also means I've got time to mindlessly post on TPF


----------



## astroNikon

You must be for Tennessee ?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> You must be for Tennessee ?



Who, ME?? I went to Florida. I bleed orange and blue! GO GATORS!!!

(Ironically, I hated living in Florida!)


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> In other news, I'm DYING!!!!
> 
> Florida v Tenn is only being shown on the SEC network AND I DON'T GET THAT CHANNEL!!
> 
> This means I have to make do with the GameGast play-by-play online. And since I'm planted in front of the computer, I might as well get some grading done
> 
> But it also means I've got time to mindlessly post on TPF



Too bad; if I had a camera hooked up to this monitor, you could Skype me or Google Chat me or whatever works these days and watch MY TV--but that would probably not end well, because you'd be putting up with me screaming at the TV, and when I'm upset, you'd be happy, and when I'm happy, you'd be upset.

I'm just hoping that:
TN wins
and
This game ends in time for me to get to my niece's wedding! I do NOT want to have to leave with 10 minutes to go!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be for Tennessee ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, ME?? I went to Florida. I bleed orange and blue! GO GATORS!!!
> 
> (Ironically, I hated living in Florida!)
Click to expand...

Southern Florida is flat.  I didn't like it down there .. being a cyclist and all I didn't like the flatness.
Northern Florida was alot better though.
So who's better this year .. Florida or Florida State ?


----------



## astroNikon

Ooh .. Limr vs Sm4him ... Florida vs Tenn ... gonna be an epic battle ... the game not them ...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Too bad; if I had a camera hooked up to this monitor, you could Skype me or Google Chat me or whatever works these days and watch MY TV--but that would probably not end well, because you'd be putting up with me screaming at the TV, and when I'm upset, you'd be happy, and when I'm happy, you'd be upset.



It's true. I bet it would be entertaining, though 



> I'm just hoping that:
> TN wins
> and
> This game ends in time for me to get to my niece's wedding! *I do NOT want to have to leave with 10 minutes to go*!



Ugh, that would suck! The only time it's acceptable is when it's a clear blowout and it's not fun to watch anymore, even if it is your team in the lead. But 0-3 at the half? Doesn't seem like a clear win for either at this point.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Ooh .. Limr vs Sm4him ... Florida vs Tenn ... gonna be an epic battle ... the game not them ...



While I would LOVE to be talking smack--so far, it's like both teams are trying to see who can lose the game for themselves, instead of who can beat the other team.  Exchanging INTs isn't really a promising start to the 2nd half.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Southern Florida is flat.  I didn't like it down there .. being a cyclist and all I didn't like the flatness.
> Northern Florida was alot better though.
> So who's better this year .. Florida or Florida State ?



Northern Florida was a little better, but it was still waaaaaay too flat and hot for me. And straight. There would be 15 signs warning of a "curve" in the road and I would barely even need to turn my steering wheel! I'm used to hills and curves and 4 seasons. I did NOT appreciate the climate in Florida at all. And don't get me started on the Palmetto bugs.

Unfortunately, this year FSU (F*** those Seminoles!) is much better than UF. We're not even ranked! We haven't been unranked in years. I think we had a losing season last year, and it was the first losing season in more than 20 years.

But no college fans are fair-weather fans only; we stick by our teams no matter what!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be for Tennessee ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, ME?? I went to Florida. I bleed orange and blue! GO GATORS!!!
> 
> (Ironically, I hated living in Florida!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Florida is flat.  I didn't like it down there .. being a cyclist and all I didn't like the flatness.
> Northern Florida was alot better though.
> So who's better this year .. Florida or Florida State ?
Click to expand...


Little doubt about that one, in my mind. Florida is struggling. Florida State doesn't look as strong as all the preseason pundits predicted, but they're solid. Florida has GOT to get their QB, and their defense, playing more consistently this season. Muschamp's seat is getting hotter every week...


----------



## astroNikon

I'm still # 4 on the Leaderboard whilst Sharon is pulling away at a rapid pace ...


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be for Tennessee ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, ME?? I went to Florida. I bleed orange and blue! GO GATORS!!!
> 
> (Ironically, I hated living in Florida!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Florida is flat.  I didn't like it down there .. being a cyclist and all I didn't like the flatness.
> Northern Florida was alot better though.
> So who's better this year .. Florida or Florida State ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little doubt about that one, in my mind. Florida is struggling. Florida State doesn't look as strong as all the preseason pundits predicted, but they're solid. Florida has GOT to get their QB, and their defense, playing more consistently this season. Muschamp's seat is getting hotter every week...
Click to expand...

Don't even get me started .... Michigan fan here .... born, raised, and graduated from there.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I'm still # 4 on the Leaderboard whilst Sharon is pulling away at a rapid pace ...



I remain a solid 6th place


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Florida is flat.  I didn't like it down there .. being a cyclist and all I didn't like the flatness.
> Northern Florida was alot better though.
> So who's better this year .. Florida or Florida State ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Florida was a little better, but it was still waaaaaay too flat and hot for me. And straight. There would be 15 signs warning of a "curve" in the road and I would barely even need to turn my steering wheel! I'm used to hills and curves and 4 seasons. I did NOT appreciate the climate in Florida at all. And don't get me started on the Palmetto bugs.
> 
> Unfortunately, this year FSU (F*** those Seminoles!) is much better than UF. We're not even ranked! We haven't been unranked in years.* I think we had a losing season last year*, and it was the first losing season in more than 20 years.
> 
> But no college fans are fair-weather fans only; we stick by our teams no matter what!
Click to expand...


You THINK Florida had a losing season last year? 4-8, including an EPIC loss to GEORGIA freakin' SOUTHERN...yep, losing season right there... 

I do sympathize though; ever since the Kiffin debacle, TN has just stumbled and fumbled around, making bad hiring decisions. I admit, I had high hopes for Dooley in his first year--but by his last year, when he just QUIT playing against Missouri, wow, that was just unforgiveable.
I HOPE we win this game today. I HOPE we get to a bowl this year--but whether we do or not, I think the ship has finally been righted and we're on the way up instead of down.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Don't even get me started .... Michigan fan here .... born, raised, and graduated from there.



You'll be glad to hear that my boyfriend comes from Michigan stock on his mother's side. The family was in Michigan for generations; she went to UMich and so did his brother. And I'm no fool - my boyfriend's mother is a Michigan fan, so I am a Michigan fan!


----------



## limr

It's still weird for me to watch Florida struggle like they have been. My first year of school there was the last season Emmitt Smith played. I even almost ran over him on campus one day when he and a bunch of players suddenly started crossing the road in front of me! (I could have smashed his knee and ended his career right there! That man owes me!!)

Then a few years after I graduated came the Danny Wuerffel years. Then I was overseas and couldn't really follow them as much. When I came back, it was just about to start the Tebow years when that team was just a machine.

Then Urban Mayer faux-retired and defected back to Ohio State (boooooo, hisssssss!).  I like Muschamp but yes, he's got to get the QB sorted.

I still miss Spurrier


----------



## astroNikon

Why did Spurrier split ?     He always had awesome teams


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Why did Spurrier split ?     He always had awesome teams



Spurrier wanted to coach in the NFL. He left Florida for the Redskins job. That only lasted a year.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Why did Spurrier split ?     He always had awesome teams



He left in 2001 it seems to try his hand at coaching pro, but it didn't work out so well, so he went back to college coaching. Not sure if he tried to get his job back at Florida, but 2005 is when they brought Urban Meyer in. Spurrier went to South Carolina and of course now they have become good, too.

We so need to get him back where he belongs!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Spurrier split ?     He always had awesome teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurrier wanted to coach in the NFL. He left Florida for the Redskins job. That only lasted a year.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, after Lou Holtz Retired . after retiring from Notre Dame


----------



## limr

According to the All-Knowing Wikipedia: 





> Throughout the 2004 football season, various sources openly speculated about Spurrier returning to coach in the college ranks once again, preferably for a program located in the Southeastern United States and even more preferably, somewhere in his beloved Southeastern Conference.[50] The University of Florida was in the process of taking applications for a new coach after Spurrier's successor at Florida, Ron Zook, was fired following the 2004 season.[51] The timing seemed perfect for Spurrier's return to the Gators and Spurrier initially said that he wanted to be considered for his old job, but later removed his name from consideration stating that "12 years at Florida was probably long enough."[52] Soon afterwards, rumors began circulating that South Carolina Gamecocks' Athletic Director, Mike McGee, was actively pursuing Spurrier and that Spurrier was considering the Gamecocks' offer. Again, the timing was perfect and on November 22, South Carolina coach Lou Holtz announced his retirement and, during his final press conference, hinted that Spurrier might replace him.[53] The next day, months of rumors were put to rest as Spurrier was introduced as South Carolina's new head coach. Spurrier had signed a seven-year deal that paid him $1.25 million per year and the Steve Spurrier era began for the Gamecocks.[54]


----------



## JacaRanda

Um Lady L; where are the Gator toes?  Sharon showed us her nails.

A helmet, a jersey, a mug, a mousepad, a blue & orange mouthpiece or something.


----------



## limr

JacaRanda said:


> Um Lady L; where are the Gator toes?  Sharon showed us her nails.
> 
> A helmet, a jersey, a mug, a mousepad, a blue & orange mouthpiece or something.



Okay, you asked for it


----------



## limr

Okay fine fine, I took a crappy cell phone selfie, too:


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker is so killing me in my sleep tonight.


----------



## sm4him

Win or lose--I'm wearing THIS to the wedding:


----------



## sm4him

In other news...I believe I may be having a heart attack. I can't breathe...


----------



## sm4him

I need a sedative...


----------



## limr

I can't believe it's a one-point difference, one minute left...and I have to watch it all on a computer-generated graphic!!


----------



## Derrel

Leaderboard now...


----------



## Derrel

rendered utterly meaningless...


----------



## pgriz

Derrel said:


> rendered utterly meaningless...



Well, not that it had that much meaning and significance in the first place...

I think I stopped playing "king of the hill" back in fifth grade.


----------



## sm4him

That was painful.


That is all.

Off to a wedding.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> rendered utterly meaningless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, not that it had that much meaning and significance in the first place...*
> 
> I think I stopped playing "king of the hill" back in fifth grade.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was going to say the same. Was it ever meaningful? I for one am not fond of competition anyway, especially these artificial ones created by the software, so it's fun making a mockery of it


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> That was painful.
> 
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Off to a wedding.



Sorry  It was a messy ending. Have fun at the wedding, though!


----------



## snowbear

Wow, I'm still on it!  I figured I'd been bumped off by now.


----------



## mmaria

I've been too long without this thread!!! I see you're posting selfies now!!!


more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I've been too long without this thread!!! I see you're posting selfies now!!!
> 
> 
> more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here's one of me.


----------



## mmaria

you're cute


wb is off.... just saying


----------



## astroNikon

Was the leader board supposed to signify something ?


----------



## snowbear

The person that has the most idle time?


----------



## limr

The worst procrastinators?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> you're cute


 Awwww 



mmaria said:


> wb is off.... just saying


Yeah.  I'd normally have fixed it in post but it was a challenge where I could only use available light, straighten and crop.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> The worst procrastinators?



You won't get an argument from me.


----------



## snowbear

. . . because I'm gaining on ya!


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst procrastinators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't get an argument from me.
Click to expand...


That's interesting . . . when you edited your post, the changes were made in the quote on my post.  I guess that means we can throw any thoughts of using the forum forensically right out the window.


----------



## snowbear

Has anyone else noticed that this thread isn't included in the "active topics" list?  Is the new site smart enough to ignore the fluff?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> The worst procrastinators?


I'm not sure about that
Let me think about it and I'll get back to you later


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this thread isn't included in the "active topics" list?  Is the new site smart enough to ignore the fluff?


It's on my Active Topics
Maybe you aren't posting enough?


----------



## BillM

You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands


----------



## astroNikon

BillM said:


> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands


I'm sick at home.  I'm sleeping mostly right now.  my eyes are fuzzy .. so photography is kinda out right now, of course I could use AF.   if someone could just make it warm outside I might venture out now ..


----------



## robbins.photo

BillM said:


> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands



Photography?  Huh.  You know that's just so crazy it might work.


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst procrastinators?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about that
> Let me think about it and I'll get back to you later
Click to expand...

okay
I thought about it

wait, no I didn't 
I knew I forgot something.

I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## mishele

Jesus!! I leave for a few hours and you guys have 6 new pages!! Lol


----------



## BillM

Unfortunately I had to get up early and work for a few hours. But then the game I thought I took a nap through last night was postponed until today, so I got to go shoot some football


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> Jesus!! I leave for a few hours and you guys have 6 new pages!! Lol


we were trying to get your freaky avatar buried pages back ...


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You won't get an argument from me.
> 
> . . . because I'm gaining on ya!



Ack!



> That's interesting . . . when you edited your post, the changes were made in the quote on my post.  I guess that means we can throw any thoughts of using the forum forensically right out the window.



Yeah, I noticed that in a different thread. I quoted one of Astro's messages and saw edits that he'd made.


----------



## BillM

You didn't do something silly like sleep did you ????


----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands


I made my new avatar from scratch today, and I think we're going to one of the museums tomorrow.
I also initialized birthday present.


----------



## BillM

I think I was the only one at the football field today that wasn't wearing Pink. I didn't know


----------



## Derrel

BillM said:


> Unfortunately I had to get up early and work for a few hours. But then the game I thought I took a nap through last night was postponed until today, so I got to go shoot some football



NIGHT game into DAY GAME!!!!!! Woo-hoo! Better f/stop! Better shutter speed! Easy-peasy white balance!


----------



## BillM

And I didn't have to go out in the rain last night !!!!


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands



Says he who spends all HIS time stalking the rest of us... ;-)
I think I saw you at the wedding earlier; but then you slipped behind that bush and got away.


----------



## BillM

I am quicker than I look


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says he who spends all HIS time stalking the rest of us... ;-)
> I think I saw you at the wedding earlier; but then you slipped behind that bush and got away.
Click to expand...

He tweeted about nearly getting caught


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You folks really need a hobby, I heard photography was good for folks with too much free time on their hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says he who spends all HIS time stalking the rest of us... ;-)
> I think I saw you at the wedding earlier; but then you slipped behind that bush and got away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He tweeted about nearly getting caught
Click to expand...


I knew I should have been checking Twitter instead of watching ESPN Gamecast...errr, I mean...instead of paying such diligent attention to all the reception happenings with my niece and her new husband.


----------



## astroNikon

You shoulda watched his twitter live video feed and you wouldn't of missed a thing next to a window with espn


----------



## sm4him

Ah well; I was so freakin' cold at that wedding my brain was frozen, so I was incapable of thinking of such brillance as having more than one window up on my phone.


----------



## sm4him

And now that I've defrosted a bit, I think I'll go to bed...nighty night.


----------



## BillM

Knock knock, who's there


----------



## astroNikon

BillM said:


> Knock knock, who's there


she went to sleep ... just crawl up the side of the house .. or put your camera on a long monopod.  lol


----------



## BillM

How did you know I have a long monopod, you been stalking me or something


----------



## astroNikon

BillM said:


> How did you know I have a long monopod, you been stalking me or something


I was paying sm4him's kids and their dog to stalk you.

Just to make sure your sm4him's stalking was adequate


----------



## BillM

Stalking the stalker, i like it, it's innovative


----------



## snerd

Are there any of the "normal" members up and posting? Or just the late-night weirdos? Good grief! It's not even 10:30 on a Saturday night LOL!!


----------



## snowbear

Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!




 mishele
104 Posts


 snowbear
91 Posts


----------



## snowbear

I'll be scarce, today.  Most of my computer time will be used to research building a home theater computer; son #1 gave me a Raspberry Pi for my b'day!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 104 Posts
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 91 Posts



Bwahahaha!!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 104 Posts
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 91 Posts


Don't tell your wife


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> Are there any of the "normal" members up and posting? Or just the late-night weirdos? Good grief! It's not even 10:30 on a Saturday night LOL!!



I am not aware of any "normal" members on TPF--we're all a bunch of weirdos; that's why we get along so well!


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Are there any of the "normal" members up and posting? Or just the late-night weirdos? Good grief! It's not even 10:30 on a Saturday night LOL!!


This statement coming from a monkey selfie??


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any of the "normal" members up and posting? Or just the late-night weirdos? Good grief! It's not even 10:30 on a Saturday night LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any "normal" members on TPF--we're all a bunch of weirdos; that's why we get along so well!
Click to expand...

Hey!!! I'm normal!

yes I am!


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 104 Posts
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 91 Posts


No other place I would rather be. 
Ok, maybe I would love to be on top of Sharon. Hehe


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 104 Posts
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 91 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No other place I would rather be.
> Ok, maybe I would love to be on top of Sharon. Hehe
Click to expand...

I didn't need to read that ...


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what do you know . . . I wake up to find Mish on top of me!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 104 Posts
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 91 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No other place I would rather be.
> Ok, maybe I would love to be on top of Sharon. Hehe
Click to expand...


Well.
THAT should teach me not to be checking on TPF before I head to church on Sunday morning...


----------



## mishele

Bahaha!! Say hi to God for me!!


----------



## astroNikon

Well I've made it to number 2 on the leaderboard !!

good thing
I'm all posted out now.
time for some rest ...


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Hey!!! I'm normal!
> 
> yes I am!



Suuuuuure ya are, dear.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!! I'm normal!
> 
> yes I am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuuure ya are, dear.
Click to expand...


----------



## MSnowy

Think I'm tied for last place


----------



## mishele

Football Sunday!!! Woot!!!


----------



## mishele

Did someone put a voodoo spell on my laptop?!! It won't start up!!
Jealous mothereffers!! You can't hold me down! I will prevail!!!


----------



## snowbear

I'm testing the new toy and decided to go here first.


----------



## snowbear

Browsing web with the laptop remote connected to a card-deck sized microcomputer (Raspberry Pi b+) running Linux.  It's a bit slow, but it works.

I'm going to have to come up with some photo-related projects for this.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm testing the new toy and decided to go here first.



Happy Birthday! I had to Google what a Raspberry Pi was. I still don't know   It's some sort of computer?


----------



## snowbear

Thanks - (it was on the 24th - same day as Jim Henson's)

Yes, it's a very small computer - about the size of a deck of cards.  This model has 4 USP ports for keyboard, etc, an ethernet port to wire into the web, and HDMI (now a standard) video to plug into a monitor. There are no disk drives built is, so it works on a micro SD card.

It's pretty neat if you're geeky.  It can be used in robots & whatnot because it's so small.  It's been a long time since I've beat Unix or Linux so I have to re-learn a few things.


----------



## Gary A.

Why is the Leaderboard thread so ... aahhh ... popular? I guess it's nice to chat about non-photographic subjects ... in a photographic forum.


----------



## limr

It seems to have become an ersatz water cooler, a place to just catch all of our random chat about nothing in particular.


----------



## snowbear

I think of it as an endurance race.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> It seems to have become an ersatz water cooler, a place to just catch all of our random chat about nothing in particular.


Got it, lol. Okay ... Gary sips on his coffee from the patio table which is piled high with the Sunday paper and his laptop. Columbian Supremo today, he turns to the Sports Section of the Times ... yesterday was tough on me. USC lost to ASU. With seven second to play, a 50 yard Hail Mary on the last play of the game. Oh the horror of it all. 

But it was a great game, the lead changing many many times throughout the game. There is so much circus (in a good way) at a Trojan game. A spectacular show of spirit and enthusiasm all shoehorned into this crazy Busby Berkeley extravaganza. Pure entertainment ... but last night Mighty Casey struck out. *sigh*


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I think of it as an endurance race.


I prefer the water cooler ... it may hit 90+F today ... so cooler is better.


----------



## mmaria

I think this is the best thread ever....

...and it has nothing to do with the Leaderboard.

and... why just not simply talk in celsius, centimeters, kilometers ...? They're nicer


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> I think this is the best thread ever....
> 
> ...and it has nothing to do with the Leaderboard.
> 
> and... why just not simply talk in celsius, centimeters, kilometers ...? They're nicer


Then I'd have to do some conversions and I am lazy. (Which is why I'm at the water cooler.)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of it as an endurance race.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the water cooler ... it may hit 90+F today ... so cooler is better.
Click to expand...


90+?? We're at 55, dry and sunny, and I'm in heaven  Got some Kodak Gold loaded in the Minolta waiting to be picked up for  a walk inthe woods.



mmaria said:


> I think this is the best thread ever....
> 
> ...and it has nothing to do with the Leaderboard.
> 
> and... *why just not simply talk in celsius, centimeters, kilometers ...? They're nicer*



Yes, yes, but you'll have to pry miles and Fahrenheit out of our cold dead hands


----------



## mmaria

but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better


let not face it ...


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better


  Well, it *is* much easier to count in that system, especially if you use your fingers.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Football Sunday!!! Woot!!!




Hooray for Sunday football!! And also for Saturday football, Monday football, Thursday football and of course Friday football!!

Now if only there were Wednesday and Thursday football...


----------



## sm4him

Woot!! TN Titans just scored in the first quarter!!--for the FIRST TIME THIS YEAR!

It's been a rough year for a TN fan so far...and it doesn't help that my NEXT favorite teams are the Atlanta teams.  The Falcons aren't really helping matters, and the Braves baseball team...well, ugh. just ugh.

But Georgia Tech just broke into the Top 25 Poll, so there's that.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it *is* much easier to count in that system, especially if you use your fingers.
Click to expand...


But, when have Americans ever done things the EASY way???

Back in the early 70s, there was a legitimate push to start teaching ONLY the metric system to everyone in elementary school, and start RE-teaching the rest of us to convert, in preparation for an "official" switch in the US to the metric system that was supposed to take place within the next 10 years.  That movement died a quick and ugly death; but the late 70s, nobody was even trying to push it anymore.

We're pretty set in our ways around these parts.


----------



## mmaria

I just realised I can successfully ignore some posts that include the word football ...

I hope, Sharon and Leo ,that one day we could be friends again...


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> But, when have Americans ever done things the EASY way???
> 
> Back in the early 70s, there was a legitimate push to start teaching ONLY the metric system to everyone in elementary school, and start RE-teaching the rest of us to convert, in preparation for an "official" switch in the US to the metric system that was supposed to take place within the next 10 years.  That movement died a quick and ugly death; but the late 70s, nobody was even trying to push it anymore.
> 
> We're pretty set in our ways around these parts.


.... I'm tempted now to say a thing or two about what I think about Americans... hm..


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> I just realised I can successfully ignore some posts that include the word football ...
> 
> I hope, Sharon and Leo ,that one day we could be friends again...



Sure we can. Check back on February 2, 2015.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it *is* much easier to count in that system, *especially if you use your fingers*.
Click to expand...

But I use my toes.
So what am I supposed to do now ?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Back in the early 70s, there was a legitimate push to start teaching ONLY the metric system to everyone in elementary school, and start RE-teaching the rest of us to convert, in preparation for an "official" switch in the US to the metric system that was supposed to take place within the next 10 years.  That movement died a quick and ugly death; but the late 70s, nobody was even trying to push it anymore.
> 
> We're pretty set in our ways around these parts.


Unfortunately, I actually remember that.  they started putting road signs in both metric and standard too ...  then it all stopped.


----------



## Gary A.

"... 90+?? We're at 55, dry and sunny, and I'm in heaven  Got some Kodak Gold loaded in the Minolta waiting to be picked up for  a walk inthe woods."

55 degrees C or F? lol

Okay, 28C presently. So dry that the Weather Channel states it feels like 27C. Just finished walking the pooch, gonna work on the pond, maybe mow a lawn then mosey down to Seal Beach for some food and photos. 

What's Kodak Gold? 

What's a Minolta? 

Okay, time to hop into the pond and mess with some rocks.


----------



## Gary A.

But I use my toes.
So what am I supposed to do now ?

Maybe ... wash your hands?


----------



## snowbear

The "big three" automotive companies started to migrate fasteners (nuts & bolts) to metric in the '70s.  Some of them were metric, some were fractional inch; I had to carry two sets of wrenches in case something broke.  I *think* they are all metric, now.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> But I use my toes.
> So what am I supposed to do now ?



If you do it right, you can count to 110.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> but still, really, let's face it, celsius, centimeters, kilometers and kilograms are much much better
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it *is* much easier to count in that system, *especially if you use your fingers*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I use my toes.
> So what am I supposed to do now ?
Click to expand...


If you do it right, you can count to 110; 120 if you try real hard.


----------



## BillM

mmaria said:


> .... I'm tempted now to say a thing or two about what I think about Americans... hm..



You were going to tell us how much you love us ? Especially ones named Bill 

Figured I'd give it a shot with Raj offline


----------



## limr

I remember that push for the metric system inthe 70s. It's never going to work. Y'know why???
Because FOOTBALL is in YARDS.


----------



## BillM

I have to log off now, have a nice day everyone


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> 55 degrees C or F? lol



Well, I didn't walk outside and burn to a crisp, so Fahrenheit 



> Okay, 28C presently. So dry that the Weather Channel states it feels like 27C. Just finished walking the pooch, gonna work on the pond, maybe mow a lawn then mosey down to Seal Beach for some food and photos.
> 
> What's Kodak Gold?
> 
> What's a Minolta?
> 
> Okay, time to hop into the pond and mess with some rocks.



Some say they are proof I'm a Luddite 

Not so sure about the lawn mowing part, but beach, food, and photos sounds like a good evening. Have fun!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I remember that push for the metric system inthe 70s. It's never going to work. Y'know why???
> Because FOOTBALL is in YARDS.



and pants sizes would more than double


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that push for the metric system inthe 70s. It's never going to work. Y'know why???
> Because FOOTBALL is in YARDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pants sizes would more than double
Click to expand...


Well, men's sizes anyway. Who the hell knows how women's sizes are calculated. I've got clothes in about 6-7 different sizes and they all fit.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - size zero?  They'll be going to negative numbers, soon.


----------



## Gary A.

Back, edged and mowed the front, had a quick bite, messed with the pond (only fell 2.5 times), presently relaxing back in the patio and drying off (91F but feels like 70F), I'm quite pleased with myself and the modifications/refinements to the pond's waterfall and island.

I've recently acquired a Lee Filter system and a "real" tripod ... maybe I'll pack them up and go to Palos Verdes instead of Seal Beach. Seal Beach has a pier but only sand, PV has cliffs and rocks and tides pool and better stuff for moving water.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that push for the metric system inthe 70s. It's never going to work. Y'know why???
> Because FOOTBALL is in YARDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pants sizes would more than double
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, men's sizes anyway. Who the hell knows how women's sizes are calculated. I've got clothes in about 6-7 different sizes and they all fit.
Click to expand...

That is pretty funny.


----------



## limr

Here's what I did with my afternoon. Just a quick cell phone snap:






5 minute drive from my house, 30 minute hike up the mountain. Good times.


----------



## Gary A.

30 minute drive from house, five minute walk.


----------



## BillM

Might make for an interesting thread, photos taken within a 5 minute drive from home.


----------



## shefjr

BillM said:


> Might make for an interesting thread, photos taken within a 5 minute drive from home.


Sounds like a good idea for a new "photo themes" thread...


----------



## Gary A.

Man, now I'm gonna have to move.


----------



## snowbear

I'm three minutes away from a mall and US Route 301 . . . I'll post shots of them tomorrow.


----------



## limr

Hey Bill, we got you on the Leaderboard!!! 
We sucked you into the madness!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey Bill, we got you on the Leaderboard!!!
> You sucked you into the madness!


I can't see the leader board on my phone


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I can't see the leader board on my phone



You're in second place!! 163 posts.


----------



## snerd

I was sending Ed links from my phone............. they were all cut off on the end and I didn't know it. No wonder he won't talk to me anymore!!


----------



## Scatterbrained

BillM said:


> Might make for an interesting thread, photos taken within a 5 minute drive from home.


Well, I've got this at the end of my street, but you have to be careful; I've seen more than one boot/shoe/etc. stuck in the mud. 




Bennetts Creek: Sunset with the Eos M by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## Scatterbrained

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the leader board on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in second place!! 163 posts.
Click to expand...

Man, you guys are goin' crazy!


----------



## Scatterbrained

Oh, man!


----------



## Scatterbrained

I'm off the leaderboard!


----------



## Scatterbrained

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Derrel

Gary A. said:
			
		

> ... Gary sips on his coffee from the patio table which is piled high with the Sunday paper and his laptop. Columbian Supremo today, he turns to the Sports Section of the Times ... yesterday was tough on me. USC lost to ASU. With seven second to play, a 50 yard Hail Mary on the last play of the game. Oh the horror of it all.
> 
> But it was a great game, the lead changing many many times throughout the game. There is so much circus (in a good way) at a Trojan game. A spectacular show of spirit and enthusiasm all shoehorned into this crazy Busby Berkeley extravaganza. Pure entertainment ... but last night Mighty Casey struck out. *sigh*



OMG, Gary...it was a BAD day in most ways for Pac-12 teams...the SEC love-fest dominated the news on Saturday...my Ducks lost in horrible fashion on Thursday night...by Saturday at 11:00 PM Stanford had lost, USC lost in that horrible,horrible way, allowing three TDs to be scored in the last few minutes, Oregon State beat Colorado 36-31, Utah played TOUGH and lead UCLA almost the entire night, save for a couple minutes at the end before they passed UCLA again and won at the end; all in all for the first time EVER, five of the top eight teams in the AP poll lost in the same week.

I've spent much of today watching replays of games on ESPN's site...Baylor at Texas...ughhh...snooze-fest. poor texas, they suck on offense...58 minutes without a single point scored. This week was "separation Saturday". Eleven of the top 25 teams lost. Massive re-shuffling.


----------



## limr

Scatterbrained said:


> Oh the humanity!



We'll get you back on! Somehow!

Derrel, you missed a high point about Saturday, though. 'Bama lost!


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gary sips on his coffee from the patio table which is piled high with the Sunday paper and his laptop. Columbian Supremo today, he turns to the Sports Section of the Times ... yesterday was tough on me. USC lost to ASU. With seven second to play, a 50 yard Hail Mary on the last play of the game. Oh the horror of it all.
> 
> But it was a great game, the lead changing many many times throughout the game. There is so much circus (in a good way) at a Trojan game. A spectacular show of spirit and enthusiasm all shoehorned into this crazy Busby Berkeley extravaganza. Pure entertainment ... but last night Mighty Casey struck out. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Gary...it was a BAD day in most ways for Pac-12 teams...the SEC love-fest dominated the news on Saturday...my Ducks lost in horrible fashion on Thursday night...by Saturday at 11:00 PM Stanford had lost, USC lost in that horrible,horrible way, allowing three TDs to be scored in the last few minutes, Oregon State beat Colorado 36-31, Utah played TOUGH and lead UCLA almost the entire night, save for a couple minutes at the end before they passed UCLA again and won at the end; all in all for the first time EVER, five of the top eight teams in the AP poll lost in the same week.
> 
> I've spent much of today watching replays of games on ESPN's site...Baylor at Texas...ughhh...snooze-fest. poor texas, they suck on offense...58 minutes without a single point scored. This week was "separation Saturday". Eleven of the top 25 teams lost. Massive re-shuffling.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes and yes. Ultimately, these are only games, entertainment ... the real losers are in Las Vegas. At the SC game, everybody in the Coliseum were stunned ... most just stood around completely speechless ... looking left and right and not willing to grasp what they just saw.  This went on for minutes not just a few seconds. It was one of the most exciting games I've ever attended ... I've been to a zillion games. 

You can never trust those Arizona teams to play per the oddsmakers. lol

Gary


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the humanity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get you back on! Somehow!
> 
> Derrel, you missed a high point about Saturday, though. 'Bama lost!
Click to expand...


Never a tear when Alabama loses.


----------



## mmaria




----------



## mmaria




----------



## astroNikon

Scatterbrained said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the leader board on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in second place!! 163 posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, you guys are goin' crazy!
Click to expand...

Going crazy????
We're beyond that !!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


>






mmaria said:


>



And a very good morning to you!
​


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> And a very good morning to you!
> ​




It's almost 2 pm here 
but... I'll use this for tomorrow morning 

it's 




for me

and for you


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes; I'm awake; the kitties made sure of that.  Zoe (the youngest one) tells Bell to "go get daddy up so we can get wet food."

Its almost 8:00 in Mary's land


----------



## snowbear

Where are you finding the new graphics?


----------



## mmaria

well, I have a friend, his name is google , he likes me soooo very much and he gives me what I want


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gary sips on his coffee from the patio table which is piled high with the Sunday paper and his laptop. Columbian Supremo today, he turns to the Sports Section of the Times ... yesterday was tough on me. USC lost to ASU. With seven second to play, a 50 yard Hail Mary on the last play of the game. Oh the horror of it all.
> 
> But it was a great game, the lead changing many many times throughout the game. There is so much circus (in a good way) at a Trojan game. A spectacular show of spirit and enthusiasm all shoehorned into this crazy Busby Berkeley extravaganza. Pure entertainment ... but last night Mighty Casey struck out. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Gary...it was a BAD day in most ways for Pac-12 teams...the SEC love-fest dominated the news on Saturday...my Ducks lost in horrible fashion on Thursday night...by Saturday at 11:00 PM Stanford had lost, USC lost in that horrible,horrible way, allowing three TDs to be scored in the last few minutes, Oregon State beat Colorado 36-31, Utah played TOUGH and lead UCLA almost the entire night, save for a couple minutes at the end before they passed UCLA again and won at the end; all in all for the first time EVER, five of the top eight teams in the AP poll lost in the same week.
> 
> I've spent much of today watching replays of games on ESPN's site...Baylor at Texas...ughhh...snooze-fest. poor texas, they suck on offense...58 minutes without a single point scored. This week was "separation Saturday". Eleven of the top 25 teams lost. Massive re-shuffling.
Click to expand...


It was a highly disappointing football weekend for me as well, Derrel, except, as limr pointed out, any time Bama loses, it's a bright spot. Unfortunately, it was Ole Miss who beat them, and TN gets one (hopefully) easy homecoming weekend against Chattanooga before we have to go play AT Ole Miss, and then come home and play a probably still p*ssed off Alabama.
That means we'll likely have to somehow get 3 wins out of the last 4 games to be bowl eligible. It could happen, but NOT if we play like we did Saturday. Heck, Kentucky beat South Carolina, so even THEY aren't a "gimme" this season. Actually, Kentucky is playing better than a host of SEC East teams.  I have a BAD feeling we're gonna see another 5-7 year, and even though we are headed in the right direction with this coach, we're all so sick and tired of being bad that we really, really wanted at least an even W-L record this year.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Where are you finding the new graphics?
> 
> View attachment 85977



Probably on the interwebs; I don't think they are TPF-tested, TPF-approved graphics.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> well, I have a friend, his name is google , he likes me soooo very much and he gives me what I want



Hey, that's funny, I have a friend with the same name! He's kind of a "know it all" though. Any time I ask him a question, he starts spouting more stats and resources than I could possibly need or want.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Probably on the interwebs; I don't think they are TPF-tested, TPF-approved graphics.


 yeah....  
I'm using this opportunity to stress how much I hate these new smilies on TPF and Windows8!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, I have a friend, his name is google , he likes me soooo very much and he gives me what I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's funny, I have a friend with the same name! He's kind of a "know it all" though. Any time I ask him a question, he starts spouting more stats and resources than I could possibly need or want.
Click to expand...

yup, that's him!


----------



## sscarmack

Goodmorning all


----------



## mmaria

sscarmack said:


> Goodmorning all


aaaawwwwwwwwwwww you're awake too 
morning!


----------



## snowbear

Well,for the sport that is winding down . . . The O's are moving on up while the Gnats, I mean the Nats have a must-win to play.


----------



## sscarmack

mmaria said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning all
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwwwwwwwwww you're awake too
> morning!
Click to expand...

Everyday at 0630

Well in my case this morning it was 0230, and then 0430 and then 0530.

Puppy had a upset tummy, threw up all night 

YAY ME! Happy monday!


----------



## astroNikon

sscarmack said:


> Goodmorning all


Good morning

you're late to the party .. it started .. well .. Sept 26th


----------



## mmaria

sscarmack said:


> Everyday at 0630
> 
> Well in my case this morning it was 0230, and then 0430 and then 0530.
> 
> Puppy had a upset tummy, threw up all night
> 
> YAY ME! Happy monday


----------



## astroNikon

I've been up since 4
been sick all weekend too .. ick


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Well,for the sport that is winding down . . . The O's are moving on up while the Gnats, I mean the Nats have a must-win to play.



My oldest brother is a BIG Nats fan (literally; he's about 6' 7", lol--but he's also highly enthusiastic about baseball). He has season tickets, and I know he got tickets to the playoff games, but I haven't heard a word from him since that epic 18-inning disappointment.  He's probably still asleep, lol!

My baseball team is the Braves, so for me, baseball season ended...oh, back in about mid-August. I just didn't realize it at the time. LOL. They went 7-18 in September. What a meltdown!


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> I've been up since 4
> been sick all weekend too .. ick


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I've been up since 4
> been sick all weekend too .. ick



Nothing much worse than being sick on the weekend! Ick is right.


----------



## sm4him

sscarmack said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorning all
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwwwwwwwwww you're awake too
> morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyday at 0630
> 
> Well in my case this morning it was 0230, and then 0430 and then 0530.
> 
> Puppy had a upset tummy, threw up all night
> 
> YAY ME! Happy monday!
Click to expand...


Ugh, sick puppy. That doesn't sound fun!

I'm almost ALWAYS awake somewhere between 5:15 am and 6, no matter what time I go to bed. That's okay usually, because I go to bed fairly early, but even if, for some reason, I'm up late--like watching a late football game, or out with friends--if I don't go to bed until 2 a.m. I will STILL wake up by 6 a.m. and will not be able to get back to sleep.

I wasn't like that until I had kids, but now the kids are long since gone, and I still can't seem to manage to reprogram my internal clock.


----------



## mmaria

I woke up every morning at 6:30... just like ss


----------



## limr

Good morning, folks! I've got a few quiet moments with my coffee to get a quick TPF fix before I start my day. It's a long one today.

I'm glad we're not playing Alabama this year. Florida did pretty well against them last season in the first half of the game, but in the second half, they started swatting us around. Those Bama boys are BIG. 

Just checked and we're not playing Ole Miss this season either. Right now, the highest ranked teams we have on our schedule are FSU, then Georgia (which is just killing me, I hope y'all know ) and Missouri. Vanderbilt and South Carolina were dropped from the Top 25 this week. We've got Vanderbilt in a few weeks. They were always our safe team. Almost always beat them. Except for last year of course. Let's see if we can manage a little bit better this year


----------



## limr

Sorry about all the sickness, both human and canine


----------



## mmaria

I have to spend just a half an hour more on my job! 







Then I'll go to dye my hair.. Red hair must be always fresh and beautiful


----------



## snowbear

I've seen the O's play a couple of times, and remember seeing the Washington Senators play (late-'60s).  I'm not much of a sports fan, but I like to see the locals win (except for the DC football team).  I think it'd be kind of neat for a Beltway Battle World Series.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Then I'll go to dye my hair.. Red hair must be always fresh and beautiful


Pics or it doesn't happen.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Pics or it doesn't happen.


 but I already posted one from the last month! Don't you like it!!!!????


----------



## snowbear

A couple of my lovely wife's homemade cinnamon rolls to go with my coffee, this morning.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> but I already posted one from the last month! Don't you like it!!!!????
Click to expand...


I must have missed it.  I'll search.


----------



## mmaria

aaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I must have missed it.  I'll search.


you don't have to, I'l post it again 





want some cinnamon rolls!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been up since 4
> been sick all weekend too .. ick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much worse than being sick on the weekend! Ick is right.
Click to expand...

That's okay

I've been sick for about 10 weeks with lung inflammation stuff ... was going to get my "all clear" this week.
Thus the reason I haven't produced anything photographically recently.


----------



## snowbear

Noooooooooo -- not the clown!!!!!


Well, if you can get 40 minutes south of Washington, DC before they are gone you may have all you want.
There are six left - three with chocolate chips, three without.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Well, if you can get 40 minutes south of Washington, DC before they are gone you may have all you want.
> There are six left - three with chocolate chips, three without.


and there I'll be.... in a second!


----------



## snowbear

Cool.  When you get out of the airport, go south to a little before Amish country, and turn right at the big shopping mall.  We're on the left.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I have to spend just a half an hour more on my job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'll go to dye my hair.. Red hair must be always fresh and beautiful



GAH! You call these better? Those are both freaking me out, woman!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> A couple of my lovely wife's homemade cinnamon rolls to go with my coffee, this morning.
> 
> View attachment 85978



WANT! No chocolate chips, please, and a little bit less glaze. Heated and served with some coffee. I'll be there in 5 minutes...


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> That's okay
> 
> I've been sick for about 10 weeks with lung inflammation stuff ... was going to get my "all clear" this week.
> Thus the reason I haven't produced anything photographically recently.



Ick! Sorry to hear that. I hope you get your "all clear" soon!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> GAH! You call these better? Those are both freaking me out, woman!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my lovely wife's homemade cinnamon rolls to go with my coffee, this morning.
> 
> View attachment 85978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANT! No chocolate chips, please, and a little bit less glaze. Heated and served with some coffee. I'll be there in 5 minutes...
Click to expand...


You have a slightly better chance than mmarie.

Warm is not problem nor is the coffee.  It's not glaze - it's cream cheese frosting.  It's plastered on.  There is extra.

Lazy_lobster says it's crack (he's being facetious).


----------



## mmaria

8 more minutes

doing the happy dance 

yup I'm gooood at dancing!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> 8 more minutes
> 
> doing the happy dance
> 
> yup I'm gooood at dancing!



See now, THOSE are funny!


----------



## mmaria

that's a great one Leo!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Take the weekend to be productive, and get booted from the Leaderboard.  I see how this works.


----------



## snowbear

Snooze, ya lose!


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Take the weekend to be productive, and get booted from the Leaderboard.  I see how this works.



The LEADERBOARD is not kind to those who insist on valuing productivity.


----------



## snowbear

The LEADERBOARD, above all other things, one must hold.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> The LEADERBOARD is not kind to those who insist on valuing productivity.


 

Then you must be the most unproductive SOB that has even drawn breath...

Well, based on your placement atop the leaderboard anyways.


----------



## snowbear

Nah - we're all great multi-taskers.


----------



## snowbear

Though since I am off on Mondays, I'm just plain unproductive.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm at the doctors on my phone hahHa


----------



## snowbear

Watch out for ebola


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The LEADERBOARD is not kind to those who insist on valuing productivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you must be the most unproductive SOB that has even drawn breath...
> 
> Well, based on your placement atop the leaderboard anyways.
Click to expand...


Awww, thank you. You're too kind. I work hard at being unproductive.  

I am really beyond shocked that I am STILL on top of the leader board, and it's starting to become an obsession, which means I need to just STOP.  It's feeding my addictive tendencies!!! I'm not saying I WILL stop, just that I need to.

Actually, it's just that I am ADHD and have mild OCD. So I do work hard, but I have to do things in little spurts. I work on a flyer for 10 minutes, then I come here and read/post for a few minutes. Then I go work on a map for 15 minutes, then I check my emails, then I come here. Then I work on processing a photo, then I come here, then I check my emails again. Rinse, repeat. All day long.  Plus, if I see the little notification thing pop up…well, then my OCD will not allow me to concentrate on ANYthing else until I see what that little alert is.


----------



## snowbear

I tend to be the opposite for many things.  I'll sit down at my desk, start working on maps or my run card project, and three or four (or more) hours go by before I realize it.


----------



## mishele

Get to work people!!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I tend to be the opposite for many things.  I'll sit down at my desk, start working on maps or my run card project, and three or four (or more) hours go by before I realize it.



Actually, I do that sometimes, as well, but not lately. The way my ADHD works, it just depends on the project and how I'm doing at the time (sometimes I seem to control it better than others, even without medication). There are times I can work on a single thing for hours on end, not even breaking to eat. Other times, I can't focus for more than 10 minutes.

I've just had an epiphany (yeah, it kinda hurt…) about why my ADHD is so much worse some times than others: I really think some of it has to do with stress. The more stressed I get, the less I can focus on any one thing for long. And right now, I do have a lot of stress factors in my life!!


----------



## snowbear

That's very possible -- stress can cause weird stuff.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Watch out for ebola


I don't know her.
Does she use a camera ?   lol


----------



## Warhorse

mishele said:


> Get to work people!!!


No!

My retirement was official 10/01/2014


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Awww, thank you. You're too kind. I work hard at being unproductive.
> I am really beyond shocked that I am STILL on top of the leader board, and it's starting to become an obsession, which means I need to just STOP. It's feeding my addictive tendencies!!! I'm not saying I WILL stop, just that I need to.
> Actually, it's just that I am ADHD and have mild OCD. So I do work hard, but I have to do things in little spurts. I work on a flyer for 10 minutes, then I come here and read/post for a few minutes. Then I go work on a map for 15 minutes, then I check my emails, then I come here. Then I work on processing a photo, then I come here, then I check my emails again. Rinse, repeat. All day long. Plus, if I see the little notification thing pop up…well, then my OCD will not allow me to concentrate on ANYthing else until I see what that little alert is.


TLDR.
SQUIRREL!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Get to work people!!!


 

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


----------



## sm4him

Warhorse said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get to work people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> My retirement was official 10/01/2014
Click to expand...


Congratulations!!! I'd love to retire, and I could afford to…

…as long as I don't plan to live for more than another six months.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get to work people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!
Click to expand...


Don't do it!! IT'S A TRAP!  Mish just wants us to work so SHE can be Queen of the Leaderboard!


----------



## Gary A.

Good Morning All. I'm scanning the paper and on slowish news days the LA Times run what they call "Column One" (usually in the top left hand portion of the paper ... hence the name). Column One is some feature that the Metro Editor finds amusing, Todays feature is about the Dodger Dog, a special hot dog that has been sold at Dodger games for about half a century. The headline brought a smile to my face - "Dodger Dog is still relished". Just thought I'd share my first smile of the day with you unproductive peoples. Now back to our regular programming.

Gary


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Get to work people!!!


As much as I love you, respect you and honor you, with all due respect . . . 





*CRAM IT -- I'M OFF TODAY!*


----------



## snowbear

I picked up a stalker just after midnight and they haven't made their first post yet.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I picked up a stalker just after midnight and they haven't made their first post yet.



I think I may have picked up the same one!


----------



## snowbear

well, then; here's to the stalkers!  May we keep them entertained.


----------



## snowbear

Well, here's to our stalkers!  May we keep them entertained.


----------



## astroNikon

wow,
look at the leaderboard now
It's SM4HIm in the lead
followed by Me ...
Then MMaria just crawled over SScarmack
Limr and Snowbear are on each other
with Tirederon sniffing right up there backside
with Mishele, GaryA and BillM breaking into the ranks!!


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - the numbers haven't been updated in quite a while.


----------



## limr

Oooh, it's you and me, Charlie, stuck in the middle of the sandwich!


----------



## Stradawhovious

http://www.icbe.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/marker_poop.jpg


Would be better if I could post it here... but a link will have to do.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Oooh, it's you and me, Charlie, stuck in the middle of the sandwich!



Woke up with Mishele on top of me, and now this; this day is getting better.


----------



## snowbear

For you, Lenore.  I posted it to the Kitties thread.

Jasper's (rip) first night with us - he was about four weeks old.


----------



## snowbear

Ah - I see you found it. on the other thread


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, it's you and me, Charlie, stuck in the middle of the sandwich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up with Mishele on top of me, and now this; this day is getting better.
Click to expand...

 
I see what you did there.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> http://www.icbe.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/marker_poop.jpg
> 
> 
> Would be better if I could post it here... but a link will have to do.


A marker? ... lol


----------



## snowbear

For Pink October:


----------



## Derrel

limr said:
			
		

> _Vanderbilt and South Carolina were dropped from the Top 25 this week_. We've got Vanderbilt in a few weeks. They were always our safe team. Almost always beat them. Except for last year of course. Let's see if we can manage a little bit better this year



South Carolina has looked VERY mortal this season. Meanwhile, Vandy is no longer the automatic cellar-dweller it was for so long, having improved some. Florida? Florida? Where did the magic evaporate to? Oh, wait...coach Will says he saw some magic in the locker room, in one of the old Tim Tebow shrine lockers! No,no, wait...turns out that was mothballs and memorabilia Tim T left behind, and a pair of old lucky practice socks.

The team that I THINK is overrated this year? Notre Dame. The golden dome-heads could barely squeak past a weak Stanford team that has lost its offensive mojo this season, and therefore no matter what coach Shaw tries to do, the Cardinal offense just...sucks. Given the high ranking of Notre Dame, I think this season's inaugural four-team playoff is likely to be a farce, a travesty. Why? There's a certain team with two wins over "top 10 teams", one of which WAS LSU...which as we saw this weekend, in its 41-7 loss to Auburn, really nothing at all like a "top 10" team. I love seeing Les Miles brought down a peg or two.

Anyway, _the leaderboard _in the AP Poll this year, is screwed up at this point, pretty badly.


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe nobody deserves to be ranked higher than fifth ....


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Maybe nobody deserves to be ranked higher than fifth ....


 
 I do.

I'm awesome.


----------



## Gary A.

Correction, maybe nobody, but the awesome Stradahovious, should be ranked higher than fifth.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Maybe nobody deserves to be ranked higher than fifth ....



Yes, you're right. No one should be higher than fifth.

Oh, why look at that! I'm in fifth place! What a coincidence!!


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> I love seeing Les Miles brought down a peg or two.



YES! Watching a Miles-led team get beaten badly is ALWAYS a joy.

So far, FSU has played the most consistent football, imo.  After that, there are about 5 teams I'd lump in together at #2.

My most over-rated pick? Baylor, at the #5 spot. #5, really? Sure, they're 5-0 but they've played NObody decent yet.  The best team they've played is Buffalo, currently at 3-3. Their five wins are against teams who are a combined 8-18.

Even though Georgia has dropped out of the top 10, to 13th now, I still think even that is gracious. The 'Dogs best win was their opener against then #16 Clemson. Since then, they've played solidly against pansies, barely eked out a win against TN, and lost to a horribly inconsistent and overrated SC team.
Mizzou is at #23, but has yet to even PLAY anyone in the SEC except SC, whom they beat by one point.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> So far, FSU has played the most consistent football, imo.  After that, there are about 5 teams I'd lump in together at #2.



You're probably right, but I can't help it. 
FSU?








> Even though Georgia has dropped out of the top 10, to 13th now, I still think even that is gracious. The 'Dogs best win was their opener against then #16 Clemson. Since then, they've played solidly against pansies, barely eked out a win against TN, and lost to a horribly inconsistent and overrated SC team.
> Mizzou is at #23, but has yet to even PLAY anyone in the SEC except SC, whom they beat by one point.



I like what you're saying here, though.


----------



## sm4him

One hissy cat to one happy kitty. I'll take it.

But don't get me wrong; I have no great love for FSU. It's just no quite as much animosity as you Gator fans have, because TN almost never plays them. 
In fact, we've only played them twice, ever. Once in 1958. And once in 1998, when we beat them 23-16 in the first ever BCS Championship game.


----------



## limr

Well, we have the whole in-state rivalry thing going, so the hissing is pretty much a reflex 

It's not as acrid as the Florida-Georgia rivalry, though. There's no one lower than Georgia on my list.

Ohio State is also down there. I don't like seeing either FSU or Ohio State win, but if either of them play Georgia, I'd want them to win. If they were to play _each other_? I just don't know. Can they both lose?


----------



## sm4him

I detest OSU. I especially detest them right now with Urban at the helm. 

And much as I like YOU, your Gators are on the very top of my "can't stand to see them win" list, sorry!!  They are even ahead of Alabama…but just barely.
Georgia, I've always disliked Georgia, because I lived in Atlanta for years, and at one time planned to attend (got accepted, but didn't go) Georgia Tech. My affinity is still for Tech, so I don't like Georgia.

I also detest LSU, but that is almost entirely because of Les Miles. When and if he moves on to another team, I'll hate them just as much. 

Now, once we get to playoffs (previously, just to the championship games), I will root for the SEC team EVERY time. Unless it's the...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Well, we have the whole in-state rivalry thing going, so the hissing is pretty much a reflex
> 
> It's not as acrid as the Florida-Georgia rivalry, though. There's no one lower than Georgia on my list.
> 
> Ohio State is also down there. I don't like seeing either FSU or Ohio State win, but if either of them play Georgia, I'd want them to win. If they were to play _each other_? I just don't know. Can they both lose?



Out here there is a love/hate thing for SC, nobody is on the fence. There are bumper stickers which state "My two favorite teams are (Insert name of school - UCLA/Stanford/Et Al) and whoever is playing against USC.

G


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I detest OSU. I especially detest them right now with Urban at the helm.
> 
> And much as I like YOU, your Gators are on the very top of my "can't stand to see them win" list, sorry!!  They are even ahead of Alabama…but just barely.
> Georgia, I've always disliked Georgia, because I lived in Atlanta for years, and at one time planned to attend (got accepted, but didn't go) Georgia Tech. My affinity is still for Tech, so I don't like Georgia.
> 
> I also detest LSU, but that is almost entirely because of Les Miles. When and if he moves on to another team, I'll hate them just as much.
> 
> Now, once we get to playoffs (previously, just to the championship games), I will root for the SEC team EVERY time. Unless it's the...


Don't hold back ... tell us what you really think.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have the whole in-state rivalry thing going, so the hissing is pretty much a reflex
> 
> It's not as acrid as the Florida-Georgia rivalry, though. There's no one lower than Georgia on my list.
> 
> Ohio State is also down there. I don't like seeing either FSU or Ohio State win, but if either of them play Georgia, I'd want them to win. If they were to play _each other_? I just don't know. Can they both lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out here there is a love/hate thing for SC, nobody is on the fence. There are bumper stickers which state "My two favorite teams are (Insert name of school - UCLA/Stanford/Et Al) and whoever is playing against USC.
> 
> G
Click to expand...


I only hated USC when Lane Kiffen was there. 
LOVED seeing THAT Karma come down!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I detest OSU. I especially detest them right now with Urban at the helm.
> 
> And much as I like YOU, your Gators are on the very top of my "can't stand to see them win" list, sorry!!  They are even ahead of Alabama…but just barely.
> Georgia, I've always disliked Georgia, because I lived in Atlanta for years, and at one time planned to attend (got accepted, but didn't go) Georgia Tech. My affinity is still for Tech, so I don't like Georgia.
> 
> I also detest LSU, but that is almost entirely because of Les Miles. When and if he moves on to another team, I'll hate them just as much.
> 
> Now, once we get to playoffs (previously, just to the championship games), I will root for the SEC team EVERY time. Unless it's the...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold back ... tell us what you really think.
Click to expand...


Actually…that WAS holding back.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Correction, maybe nobody, but the awesome Stradahovious, should be ranked higher than fifth.


 
Damn straight!

Wait... what?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> For you, Lenore.  I posted it to the Kitties thread.
> 
> Jasper's (rip) first night with us - he was about four weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 86018



How did I miss this in this thread? So unbearable sweet!  



Gary A. said:


> Out here there is a love/hate thing for SC, nobody is on the fence. There are bumper stickers which state "My two favorite teams are (Insert name of school - UCLA/Stanford/Et Al) and whoever is playing against USC.
> 
> G



It's one of the reasons I like college football. There's such passion in people's loyalty, whether it's a team they love to love or one they love to hate.


----------



## mmaria

just saying Hi

Hi


Hi

Damn, I should post this in three different posts!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, it's you and me, Charlie, stuck in the middle of the sandwich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up with Mishele on top of me, and now this; this day is getting better.
Click to expand...

freaks I tell 'ya .. freaks ...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> It's one of the reasons I like college football. There's such passion in people's loyalty, whether it's a team they love to love or one they love to hate.



You know, I was just thinking about this yesterday.
My two favorite college teams are Tennessee and Georgia Tech (although Tech is a DISTANT second).
My favorite pro teams are the Titans, the Falcons (who are very, very CLOSE second) and to a lesser extent the Broncos--I like them because of Peyton. When Peyton was at Indianapolis, I was a Colts fan. Now, I'm a Broncos fan.

BUT:
On Saturday, I was in a seriously bad mood after the TN/Fla. game, just crushed. I had such high hopes for that game, and I felt the letdown as if I had some vested interest in the game, like I was one of the coaches, or a mom of one of the players. Having played sports myself, I can tell you that my emotions when we lose a heartbreaker like that are very similar to the emotions when the team I was actually playing for lost.  It took me a while to start moving on, looking ahead to the next chance, and still hoping for a drastic turnaround this season.

On Sunday, my Titans finally looked like they were going to play ball. Ahead 28-3! And then THEY lost--complete and utter meltdown.  And I went, "Well, Cr*p, they s*ck…" and went right about my business.


----------



## astroNikon

Boy, the leaderboard has changed dramatically ... it's like half of TPF is posting a hundred posts today ...


----------



## astroNikon

here it is now ..


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like Snowbear is looking for kill ... and I'm right in his path

gonna have to have mmaria and limr nurse me back to health after he claws & gnaws his way past me.


----------



## astroNikon

ooh .. BIllM is GONE !!!   taken for bait as Derrel shoved him out ..


----------



## snowbear

My climb towards the top is short lived, I suspect; I have to go to work tomorrow and truly doubt I'll be posting from there.


----------



## sm4him

Good grief. At my current pace, I would very nearly DOUBLE Sean's total from last month! Of course, that's assuming I posted at the same rate, every single day for the entire month, and I have no intention of doing that. I actually hope to find my LIFE somewhere in all this rubble at some point.

Speaking of which, I'm taking a quick, overnight trip with my sister and a friend next weekend to see a Thunderbirds Air Show down in Georgia. Haven't seen the Thunderbirds in at least two decades, so I'm looking forward to it!! Guess I need to be thinking about which lens to use…

And I'm seriously not even TRYING to get a lot of posts or anything. It's just that people keep saying things that I want to respond to!!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Boy, the leaderboard has changed dramatically ... it's like half of TPF is posting a hundred posts today ...


.

And yet, there I am, still solidly in the middle 



astroNikon said:


> Looks like Snowbear is looking for kill ... and I'm right in his path
> 
> gonna have to have mmaria and limr nurse me back to health after he claws & gnaws his way past me.



We'll be gentle 



sm4him said:


> And I'm seriously not even TRYING to get a lot of posts or anything. It's just that people keep saying things that I want to respond to!!



That's because it's football season!!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, the leaderboard has changed dramatically ... it's like half of TPF is posting a hundred posts today ...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And yet, there I am, still solidly in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Snowbear is looking for kill ... and I'm right in his path
> 
> gonna have to have mmaria and limr nurse me back to health after he claws & gnaws his way past me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm seriously not even TRYING to get a lot of posts or anything. It's just that people keep saying things that I want to respond to!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because it's football season!!!
Click to expand...

You know ... you could have made 3 separate posts instead of one ...


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Good grief. At my current pace, I would very nearly DOUBLE Sean's total from last month! Of course, that's assuming I posted at the same rate, every single day for the entire month, and I have no intention of doing that. I actually hope to find my LIFE somewhere in all this rubble at some point.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm taking a quick, overnight trip with my sister and a friend next weekend to see a Thunderbirds Air Show down in Georgia. Haven't seen the Thunderbirds in at least two decades, so I'm looking forward to it!! Guess I need to be thinking about which lens to use…
> 
> And I'm seriously not even TRYING to get a lot of posts or anything. It's just that people keep saying things that I want to respond to!!


Thunderbirds ... I would love to see them.
I think I missed them or the Blue Angels last month at Selfridge.


----------



## snowbear

Well


----------



## snowbear

we're not


----------



## snowbear

obsessed


----------



## snowbear

or anything.


----------



## astroNikon

Wow !


----------



## astroNikon

Yes


----------



## astroNikon

you


----------



## astroNikon

Are


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> You know ... you could have made 3 separate posts instead of one ...



Damn!


----------



## limr

Damn!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have the whole in-state rivalry thing going, so the hissing is pretty much a reflex
> 
> It's not as acrid as the Florida-Georgia rivalry, though. There's no one lower than Georgia on my list.
> 
> Ohio State is also down there. I don't like seeing either FSU or Ohio State win, but if either of them play Georgia, I'd want them to win. If they were to play _each other_? I just don't know. Can they both lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out here there is a love/hate thing for SC, nobody is on the fence. There are bumper stickers which state "My two favorite teams are (Insert name of school - UCLA/Stanford/Et Al) and whoever is playing against USC.
> 
> G
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only hated USC when Lane Kiffen was there.
> LOVED seeing THAT Karma come down!
Click to expand...

Everybody out here hated Kiffen. The only people who approved of the job Kiffen was doing were those people sporting the bumper sticker (see above).


----------



## limr

Damn Damn!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Gah. Stupid video has commentary over it.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gah. Stupid video has commentary over it.



Yeah, that was kinda bizarre.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gah. Stupid video has commentary over it.


Yes that was weird.

I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and guess that you didn't look/listen to it first.


----------



## limr

I watched it to make sure it was the clip I wanted but didn't have the sound on because I was at work and a kid was using part of the desk to take a make-up test (it's a large L-shaped desk) so I didn't want to disturb him. Then a few minutes later, he left and I played the clip after I'd already posted it and realized it had commentary, and couldn't find an adequate replacement.

Curses!


----------



## pgriz

And did the kid pass?  Or you gave him a pass just because...  Not that you would be passing on your kids, or passing on out of this world, but passing is...  you know...  a word with multiple layers of meaning.  Bah.  The internet sucks at context.


----------



## astroNikon

earbuds ... headphones ... ask the kid to leave the room for a minute while you check the clip  lol


----------



## snowbear

I didn't quite catch what the commentator was saying, but it surely didn't seem to go with the clip.  I'll look again later.


----------



## snowbear

. . . maybe.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> . . . maybe.


Don't bother
It made no sense ... kinda like this thread.


----------



## snowbear

OK.
Like some of the people I have worked with.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I just had to check out what kind of nonsense was being discussed that took 43 pages of posts. I guess I'm not surprised.


----------



## astroNikon

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I just had to check out what kind of nonsense was being discussed that took 43 pages of posts. I guess I'm not surprised.


I hope you didn't read all 43 pages ...


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> And did the kid pass?  Or you gave him a pass just because...  Not that you would be passing on your kids, or passing on out of this world, but passing is...  you know...  a word with multiple layers of meaning.  Bah.  The internet sucks at context.



He wasn't actually my student. I work part time at a tutoring center we have on campus for students in the remedial classes (it's a community college, open admissions, and we have a LOT of kids trying to catch up and get to college-level work.) The coordinator of the math tutors had one of her students taking a make-up math test. I work at a desk that is kind of in the middle of the center so it's always a little tricky to play sound on a video.


----------



## snowbear

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I just had to check out what kind of nonsense was being discussed that took 43 pages of posts. I guess I'm not surprised.



And there's 24 more days left in the month.  How many more pages of nonsense do you think we'll put in here?  We're half-way to the Wentzel thread!  

For those not familiar, Mr. Wentzel tried to cheat someone on a car parts sale and lied about it on the thread.  People joined the forum just to post on it.  In the end, there were over 1,700 posts in almost 75 pages over 42 days and cfrashed the forum's server.

D60 rear 4.88s 35 spline - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum


----------



## limr

Wow. Do we have to beat that record or is this thread already EPIC?


----------



## snowbear

We have a higher post rate, so we're SPECIAL!


----------



## limr

F*** the Leaderboard - let's beat Wentzel!!!


----------



## pgriz

Post a picture of yourself, female version, is at about 215 pages so far.
One of the threads that Bitter Jeweler started is (I think) over 300 pages.
Beating the Wentzel thread (at 72) is mere warming up, Leonore.  Where's your ambition?


----------



## snowbear

Works for me.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Post a picture of yourself, female version, is at about 215 pages so far.
> One of the threads that Bitter Jeweler started is (I think) over 300 pages.
> Beating the Wentzel thread (at 72) is mere warming up, Leonore.  Where's your ambition?



Hey man, whaddya expect from someone who's stayed solidly in the middle for days? 

Besides, it's about the pace. It's not just total pages, but about how many can we get in one month?


----------



## pgriz

Uh huh.  And how many are going to do the ebay bid thing at the very end and practically spam the thread to get their final post count up?

I think we should have the leaderboard algorithm do something more interesting - such as counting only those posts with "exceptional" interest (that that attracted a "winner" or "informative" or "useful"), or even summing the words over three letters and dividing by the number of posts...  to reward the pedantic among us, for instance.  Or why not have several leader boards including the month's comedian.  Then there's the leaderboard which counts only the posts with photos, multiplied by the number of likes...  Oh that will be a real interesting read...


----------



## snowbear

I like your attitude, Leonore.


----------



## snowbear

I just found out that my lovely wife is planning on taking off the next week or two.  That means I don't have to go to work, either.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Uh huh.  And how many are going to do the ebay bid thing at the very end and practically spam the thread to get their final post count up?
> 
> I think we should have the leaderboard algorithm do something more interesting - such as counting only those posts with "exceptional" interest (that that attracted a "winner" or "informative" or "useful"), or even summing the words over three letters and dividing by the number of posts...  to reward the pedantic among us, for instance.  Or why not have several leader boards including the month's comedian.  Then there's the leaderboard which counts only the posts with photos, multiplied by the number of likes...  Oh that will be a real interesting read...



YES! Let's make that happen!

Actually, that would also probably stress me out unnecessarily for a couple of weeks until I finally realize that I don't really care about it.

I'm only hanging out here because y'all are silly and I like silly. Plus I get to talk about football!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I just found out that my lovely wife is planning on taking off the next week or two.  That means I don't have to go to work, either.



We are so going to kill this Wentzel record!!


----------



## pgriz

What's football?  Is that like foosball?


----------



## snowbear

It's like rugby, only kinder.


----------



## pgriz

And then, there's the ultimate leaderboard hack that always puts the person logged in as the "leader".  Wait.  I think the north korean guy already has that.


----------



## pgriz

And Leonore, you can't be going off-line all the time.  That's NOT the spirit.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> And then, there's the ultimate leaderboard hack that always puts the person logged in as the "leader".  Wait.  I think the north korean guy already has that.



Let's not expand on the last part and risk getting the thread locked.

I wonder if I could write a python script to post every 20 minutes or so while I'm at work?  I guess not - I think that might be breaking a rule.


----------



## pgriz

Right, right.  Let's not invite any locks.  Then again, perhaps we should get Josh involved, he picks locks for fun.  Just because he can.  Betcha his tools can flip a few bits and presto!  lock's unlocked!


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> And Leonore, you can't be going off-line all the time.  That's NOT the spirit.



See, I'm already getting hives! Competition makes me woozy. And not in a good way.

I'm good at rabble-rousing, though, and then slinking off to play with my cats.

And just so ya'll know just how much of a geek I am (if you hadn't figured it out already,) I'm editing this because I forgot the period after 'cats.'


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> See, I'm already getting hives! Competition makes me woozy. And not in a good way.



I bet it's the chicken.

I, too, try to edit for punctuation and spelling.  And I'm a Geographer.


----------



## limr

But I don't eat chicken!


----------



## snowbear

Radiated germs.


----------



## limr

Ambient salmonella?


----------



## pgriz

You know that radiating germs kills them?  Except in movies.  Then they mutate into picturesque slime and make people scream a lot.


----------



## pgriz

Besides, the clean-freak society got it wrong.  We be nothing without our bugs.  Grow the right bugs, stay healthy and thrive.  Kill off the good ones, and the bad ones get in.  And then you get sick.  Fortify the good ones, and they do germ warfare (on your skin and other parts) like the bad guys in movies would love to do.  Be good to your bug friends. Your health depends on them being friendly.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes.  I have a friend, who's boyfriend was working at the Brentwood Mail Center when the Anthrax episode started.  Luckily he was already on antibiotics.  They started radiating mail, at that time.

I was referring more to energy transfer through radiation, as heat transfer.


----------



## snowbear

Well, since I have to get up in the AM and actually go do some work, I'm calling it a night.

Good night.


----------



## limr

Yup, me too. Signing off!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

astroNikon said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to check out what kind of nonsense was being discussed that took 43 pages of posts. I guess I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't read all 43 pages ...
Click to expand...

Nope, I got through the first two and skipped to the end. I noticed there wasn't anything useful being discussed.


----------



## astroNikon

So let me get this straight

Wentzel was an anthrax laden irradiated chicken ?


----------



## astroNikon

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to check out what kind of nonsense was being discussed that took 43 pages of posts. I guess I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't read all 43 pages ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I got through the first two and skipped to the end. I noticed there wasn't anything useful being discussed.
Click to expand...

Ugh
There was alot of useful discussion .  You missed the entire college football pages !!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I'm not a sports fan so college football would be a bore.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> F*** the Leaderboard - let's beat Wentzel!!!



2,000 post thread or BUST!!!

EDIT: I see we've amended this to a higher goal. I now feel exhausted--I need a nap, and I'm not even through my first cup of coffee!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I'm already getting hives! Competition makes me woozy. And not in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's the chicken.
> 
> I, too, try to edit for punctuation and spelling.  And I'm a Geographer.
Click to expand...


I knew there was a reason I liked you two, despite Leonore's odd attraction to that team who shall remain nameless. Proper punctuation is a force for good in this world.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, all.  I have my coffee and I'm almost ready for work.  Just a quick post or two before I run off to the wonderful exciting world of Fire-EMS Geographic Information Systems.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you two, despite Leonore's odd attraction to that team who shall remain nameless. Proper punctuation is a force for good in this world.



I try.  I may not always succeed, but I try.

I must say it was pleasant to wake up under you, this morning.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, snowbear almost caught me overnight. I just couldn't keep up the pace last night. Sat down to watch Monday Night Football and watched the back of my eyelids instead.

But now...I'm baaaaacccckkkk...let's do this thing!


----------



## astroNikon

Btw
What happened to  Griffith 3 ?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning, all.  I have my coffee and I'm almost ready for work.  Just a quick post or two before I run off to the wonderful exciting world of Fire-EMS Geographic Information Systems.



Oh that's right. You have to WORK today. And you were SO close to the top spot!  Now I can put some more room between us.
But then--didn't I see something about you taking the next two weeks off???? I'm toast.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Btw
> What happened to  Griffith 3 ?



Hurt his ankle in week 2 against the Jags; probably out for several more weeks at least, and there's a lot of speculation about whether he'll even return as the starter. Although it's pretty clear that Washington doesn't exactly have a lot of options there.


----------



## snowbear

Perhaps.  Maybe we can coordinate things and make it a tie.


----------



## snowbear

RG3 keeps getting broke - remember last year?  He started too soon, I think.

BTW, I can see their stadium from out building.  When they first started playing in Landover, they used a number of the parking lots in our area - sent folks home early on those Monday nights there was a game.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> Uh huh.  And how many are going to do the ebay bid thing at the very end and practically spam the thread to get their final post count up?



And how do you think THIS thread got started in the first place? 
To me, the whole point of this thread, originally, was just that it was silly--almost, but not quite, as silly as a "leaderboard" to show us who the "Top Poster" of the month was.  NOW, I post here because we're having fun. And I like fun. 

I see absolutely no real value in knowing who made the most posts in a month, since we have no way of knowing whether they were all useful, or just a bunch of internet memes, emojis and smart*ss comments (which isn't to say those aren't often useful!).




pgriz said:


> I think we should have the leaderboard algorithm do something more interesting - such as counting only those posts with "exceptional" interest (that that attracted a "winner" or "informative" or "useful"), or even summing the words over three letters and dividing by the number of posts...  to reward the pedantic among us, for instance.  Or why not have several leader boards including the month's comedian.  Then there's the leaderboard which counts only the posts with photos, multiplied by the number of likes...  Oh that will be a real interesting read..



Now see, THAT would actually be interesting! But the problem with THAT, is that there are certain nefarious sorts around here who will maliciously DISLIKE your comment just to be mean...you know who you are!!!  (And yes, I can just anticipate the result of that remark! Well, my perfect record is already crushed now, so who cares).


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> RG3 keeps getting broke - remember last year?  He started too soon, I think.
> 
> BTW, I can see their stadium from out building.  When they first started playing in Landover, they used a number of the parking lots in our area - sent folks home early on those Monday nights there was a game.



Yeah, he just can't seem to stay healthy. It's a shame, because he could have been something special, on par with Brady and Manning. I don't know if it's because he started too soon--that could be it, but he could also just be one of those people who just isn't well enough conditioned to take the absolute brutal pace of the NFL.


----------



## snowbear

He's a scrambler and seems to be pretty fearless.  I think that puts him in a place where he's going to get hurt unless he has an exceptional defense.
NB: I have watched him very few times.  I am NOT, in no uncertain terms, a Redskins fan.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> He's a scrambler and seems to be pretty fearless.  I think that puts him in a place where he's going to get hurt unless he has an exceptional defense.
> NB: I have watched him very few times.  I am NOT, in no uncertain terms, a Redskins fan.



It could well be his O line. I don't get to see the Redskins very often (and judging from last night, when I *do* get the chance, it puts me to sleep), so I'm not really that familiar with their roster. The Redskins are one of those teams somewhere "in the middle" for me. I'm not a fan, nor do I actively DISlike them. Unless one of MY teams play them (which is rare), they don't really make it to my radar screen.

But I *would* have liked to see them upset the Seahacks last night.


----------



## snowbear

Well, my lovely wife is almost ready for work, so I guess I need to log out.

See you this evening.


----------



## snowbear

Or maybe at lunch.


----------



## mishele

I'm almost off the leaderboard!!! Help!!! I've fallen and I can't get up!!


----------



## mishele

_*October 7*_
National Frappe Day


----------



## mishele

April 20th
National Lima Bean Respect Day

Wow!! There is truly a day for everything!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> April 20th
> National Lima Bean Respect Day
> 
> Wow!! There is truly a day for everything!!



I cannot, nay, I WILL not, participate in Lima Bean Respect Day. 
Nasty little things.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Wow, snowbear almost caught me overnight. I just couldn't keep up the pace last night. Sat down to watch Monday Night Football and watched the back of my eyelids instead.
> 
> But now...I'm baaaaacccckkkk...let's do this thing!



I somehow squeaked up one place. I'm not smack in the middle anymore!

And I'm working from home today, so it's on!


----------



## mishele

Tomorrow is...
October 8, 2014 *
National Bring Your Teddy Bear to Work/School Day* 
Just in case you always wanted to take your teddy bear with you to work!! Tomorrow is the day!!


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> I'm almost off the leaderboard!!! Help!!! I've fallen and I can't get up!!


Bend over some
I'll help you get up


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Well, my lovely wife is almost ready for work, so I guess I need to log out.
> 
> See you this evening.


Wow
You blew right past me this morning in posting


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Tomorrow is...
> October 8, 2014
> *National Bring Your Teddy Bear to Work/School Day*
> Just in case you always wanted to take your teddy bear with you to work!! Tomorrow is the day!!



SWEET!

Now I just gotta get a teddy bear. Always wanted one, but I was deprived.


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost off the leaderboard!!! Help!!! I've fallen and I can't get up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over some
> I'll help you get up
Click to expand...

I don't see how bending over is going to help me!! lol


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my lovely wife is almost ready for work, so I guess I need to log out.
> 
> See you this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> You blew right past me this morning in posting
Click to expand...


But now Charlie's gone to work...and you're still here...


----------



## limr

I see where this is going...

In other news, I've noticed that a lot of the Latest Photos there --->
on the side are being posted in the gallery by people I've never seen posting in threads. I don't have anything in the gallery.

What's up with that? Anyone here use the Gallery?


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I see where this is going...
> 
> In other news, I've noticed that a lot of the Latest Photos there --->
> on the side are being posted in the gallery by people I've never seen posting in threads. I don't have anything in the gallery.
> 
> What's up with that? Anyone here use the Gallery?



I've noticed that too, and I thought about checking it out to see whether more people are posting their photos in their Gallery (there was ALWAYS a "Gallery" but nobody used it) or what the deal is. But it's all related to The Change, and I don't like The Change, so I refuse to cooperate that much.


----------



## mishele

I've posted a few shots in the gallery just to mess around.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> I've posted a few shots in the gallery just to mess around.



I saw some of yours, right after The Change happened. That was actually what made me start paying attention to it, because I caught one of those awesome flower shots over there...


----------



## sm4him

Well, I gotta head to work. See you all back here in about...

...11 minutes. Because that's how long it'll take me to drive to walk, walk to my office, clock in and get back online.


----------



## sm4him

Took more than 11 minutes. Because I got into a conversation with my boss.
I started to explain to her that I had better things to do than stand around and talk about work…

…

…but it turns out, I do still have some good sense left.


----------



## limr

Yeah, I should probably get to work, too.

And today, that means bringing my coffee into the room I use as my office and sitting down in front of my laptop (not netbook) to grade some papers, so I'll be back very shortly as well


----------



## mishele

WORK!!! Holy shlt!! I almost forgot!! Gotta go!!


----------



## snerd

Take my wife. Please!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary A.

Work sucks. Even when I was working as a photog it sucked ... (but then it sucked less ... free film makes everything less suckie).


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Work sucks. Even when I was working as a photog it sucked ... (but then it sucked less ... free film makes everything less suckie).



Work sucks especially bad right now.
I've got more to do right now than usual, which sucks.
We have a new GM who has been here a few months. I tried to give her a chance, but I just don't like her much and I have a feeling the opinion is mutual.
AND--at least so far, they've ended up backing out of the deal that was SUPPOSED to get me a DSLR for work, so I've just got a generally bad attitude.


----------



## Gary A.

No new dSLR and a crappy boss ... that's a double suck.


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost off the leaderboard!!! Help!!! I've fallen and I can't get up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over some
> I'll help you get up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how bending over is going to help me!! lol
Click to expand...

It would help me ...


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my lovely wife is almost ready for work, so I guess I need to log out.
> 
> See you this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> You blew right past me this morning in posting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But now Charlie's gone to work...and you're still here...
Click to expand...

I'm home sick
and my internet belkin router isn't working ... luckily I have a backup internet router.

He must have posted a ton in the last day.  Way more than I can.   I'll never catch up.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work sucks. Even when I was working as a photog it sucked ... (but then it sucked less ... free film makes everything less suckie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work sucks especially bad right now.
> I've got more to do right now than usual, which sucks.
> We have a new GM who has been here a few months. I tried to give her a chance, but I just don't like her much and I have a feeling the opinion is mutual.
> AND--at least so far, they've ended up backing out of the deal that was SUPPOSED to get me a DSLR for work, so I've just got a generally bad attitude.
Click to expand...

So do you have to keep using your own DSLR?
can you charge them usage of your personal DSLR .. kinda like when you go someplace you get car mileage ?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Work sucks. Even when I was working as a photog it sucked ... (but then it sucked less ... *free film makes everything less suckie*).



YES!!

Well, my work kinda sucks right now, too. First of all, only half the class submitted their essays - yes, that's good for me in a way because it's fewer papers to grade, but it also means that I've got some lazy ass students. Also that I'll probably get a few more emails begging me to take their paper (I don't take late papers.) Some of them will probably stop coming to class in a couple of weeks, but others will stay around and think that just showing up will be enough, which translates into probably 4-5 conversations come December consisting of, "No, you can NOT submit a semester's worth of work all at the end, and yes, you ARE going to fail this class."

Second of all, some of them are still submitting their work with stupid stupid mistakes, like forgetting to capitalize their own names, or continuing to send work in a format that I have said repeatedly I cannot open. (.pages) or STILL not double-spacing the text.



Yeah yeah, during actual class time, I love it, but right now, it blows being a teacher.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work sucks. Even when I was working as a photog it sucked ... (but then it sucked less ... free film makes everything less suckie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work sucks especially bad right now.
> I've got more to do right now than usual, which sucks.
> We have a new GM who has been here a few months. I tried to give her a chance, but I just don't like her much and I have a feeling the opinion is mutual.
> AND--at least so far, they've ended up backing out of the deal that was SUPPOSED to get me a DSLR for work, so I've just got a generally bad attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you have to keep using your own DSLR?
> can you charge them usage of your personal DSLR .. kinda like when you go someplace you get car mileage ?
Click to expand...


Oh, no. It's worse than that. The Chief Financial Officer is adamant that I NOT use my personal gear anymore. And they aren't saying they'll never buy the DSLR; just that they had hoped to do before the end of the last fiscal year, but that didn't happen-- and so now they don't want to spend that kinda money out of THIS year's budget yet.

So THEN they were going to at least let me buy a pretty decent bridge camera, one that still shoots raw.  But I haven't been able to find one that is available locally, and for reasons way too complicated to go into, we can't purchase it online.  So NOW, what they want to do is just go to Best Buy or wherever and buy "the best thing" they can get for about $400. And I can't find a single thing locally that will at LEAST shoot raw.

So, basically, they want to buy a point-and-shoot, and then they'll want me to use that stupid point-and-shoot and get the same kind of images I've been shooting.  And then down the road, supposedly, we'll still get the DSLR. But I'm not holding my breath.

But they *have* at least conceded that I might need something better to shoot with at the state conference we're hosting in November, so I *might* at least get to rent a decent DSLR for a few days.  I'm actually working on what that's gonna be right now.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Second of all, some of them are still submitting their work with stupid stupid mistakes, *like forgetting to capitalize their own names*.



  THAT was so funny it would have made me spit my drink out, if I had one.
Funny, I didn't remember that you taught Pre-K.


----------



## astroNikon

Tell them the dangers of renting a dslr that you are not familiar with .. ie, P&S quaiity photos


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Tell them the dangers of renting a dslr that you are not familiar with .. ie, P&S quaiity photos



ESPECIALLY since, it turns out, the ONLY DSLRs the local place rents out are all full-frame. While I'd LOVE to play around with a D800, I've never used one before so I'd have to rent it for WAY longer than we actually need it just to learn how to use it.  And I doubt seriously they're going to shell out what it would cost to rent it for 10 days, just so I can actually use it at work for 4 days.


----------



## astroNikon

Yup, all the button placements are in different locations, etc.
You'd have to give yourself at least a couple weeks to get used to a d800 & a lens.

the only problem is, you'd have to give it back.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, some of them are still submitting their work with stupid stupid mistakes, *like forgetting to capitalize their own names*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT was so funny it would have made me spit my drink out, if I had one.
> Funny, I didn't remember that you taught Pre-K.
Click to expand...


Is it bad that I just laughed out loud at a typo made by a student who happens to be Asian: "Aesop's fable is the story of an ant who woks in the summer..." ?


----------



## astroNikon

Funny !!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> ........ but right now, it blows being a teacher.


Another series I watched on Netflix..... Rescue Me. Many seasons in about two weeks. Every time the guys brother would get seriously quiet and sincere, he would ask "WHAT?!" Brother would look into his eyes and say........... Blow me!!!!   lol!!!! Just reminded me of that. Oh, btw, he's better known as Mayhem. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limr

Well, what does NOT suck about being able to work at home (even if that work is grading essays) is that I get to work with a sleepy, purring kitty on my lap!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Well, what does NOT suck about being able to work at home (even if that work is grading essays) is that I get to work with a sleepy, purring kitty on my lap!


My cat sleeps with me, eats with me, does about everything with me. She's getting too clingy, though. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Well, what does NOT suck about being able to work at home (even if that work is grading essays) is that I get to work with a sleepy, purring kitty on my lap!



I should think about things that DON'T suck about my job.

1. It doesn't suck that most of the time, nobody cares, AT ALL, if I'm also on TPF, or FB as long as the work I need to do gets done.
2. NOBODY gives much of a flying leap about what time we come in. I do a lot of work after hours sometimes, keeping up with our social media or updating the website, and so I may not come in until 9:30 a.m. (we are supposed to work 8-5), but if I show up at 8…or even 8:15, I can almost guarantee I'll be the first one in the administrative section of the building.
3. When it snows enough for us to be on detour routing, I almost always get to stay at home all day. Now, the downside to that is that the REASON I get to stay at home is because I'll have been up working since 4:30 a.m., notifying the media, updating the website and social media about what our route status is and then trying to keep up with the constant detours and delays, so by 12:30 p.m. I'll have already worked a full day, but will have to keep going until we are either back on regular routes, or until we stop running at 11:30 p.m.  But having to do that at home, in my pjs with a fire in the fireplace is infinitely better than having to slog to work at 4:30 a.m.!


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what does NOT suck about being able to work at home (even if that work is grading essays) is that I get to work with a sleepy, purring kitty on my lap!
> 
> 
> 
> My cat sleeps with me, eats with me, does about everything with me. She's getting too clingy, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


So it's come to that…cats and monkeys, living together.


----------



## snowbear

It' LUNCHTIME, folks!


----------



## snowbear

I can post a few while I try to figure out how to tell the computer to place some dots along a crooked line at certain distances depending on how long that crooked line is!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Wow
> You blew right past me this morning in posting



I got a little involved in a couple of other threads last night.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> It' LUNCHTIME, folks!



Me too! Nasty, dreary wet day here, so I brought some chili from home. What're you having?


----------



## snowbear

I grabbed a pack of cheese crackers from the machine.  And coffee.


----------



## snowbear

I don't usually have lunch at work.


----------



## sm4him

We used to have a nice little cafe downstairs in the lobby. It wasn't much, but you could at least get a bowl of soup or a sandwich down there on days like this when going out wasn't very appealing, or busy days when I don't stop working during lunch. Or days when I just have no motivation to leave my office (which is 99.95% of them).

But they closed last winter. Which is another thing that kinda sucks about work these days.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Yup, all the button placements are in different locations, etc.
> You'd have to give yourself at least a couple weeks to get used to a d800 & a lens.
> 
> the only problem is, you'd have to give it back.



Yeah, part of me REALLY wants to suggest the D800. But the rest of me knows the learning curve would be too steep, and ALL of me knows I'd have to give it back.


----------



## snowbear

The old 9-1-1 center had a kitchen.  Years ago, when I was there, keeping the computers running, I got in a conversation with one of the Police Sgt's about Cajun food.  I mentioned I had a recipe for blackened redfish and was talked into cooking it (the Sgt bought all the ingredients.)  The following Friday night, armed with a cast iron skillet and Paul Prudhomme's cookbook, I proceeded to blacken some redfish for the first time in my life.


----------



## snowbear

I smoked up the place.  I'm surprised I didn't set off the halon fire extinguisher system in the computer room.  Monday evening, when I came in, you could still get a faint smell of cooked fish.

I haven't tried it since.

On the other hand, everyone that ate it thought it was pretty good.


----------



## sm4him

Oh by the way, Charlie, before lunch is over….go give us another hint as to what that durn photo is!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Oh by the way, Charlie, before lunch is over….go give us another hint as to what that durn photo is!!!!!!!


Will Do.

If nobody gets it by this evening, I'll post another, easier one.


----------



## limr

Salad and tuna sandwich for me. Downstairs in my kitchen. Done with grading for today (YES!!!) and just have a few more admin things to take care of and a bit more lesson planning. Maybe another hour or so and then I get to do chores.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Salad and tuna sandwich for me. Downstairs in my kitchen. Done with grading for today (YES!!!) and just have a few more admin things to take care of and a bit more lesson planning. Maybe another hour or so and then I get to do chores.



That sounds good. Might have to bring me a tuna sammich for lunch tomorrow!  If my bread is still any good--I haven't been to the grocery store in quite a while. And I'm pretty sure I won't be going tonight, because just driving home in this dreary, icky rain will be all I'm up for!


----------



## snowbear

I've answered the guesses on the whatsit page.  Posted a couple of vague hints, as well.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salad and tuna sandwich for me. Downstairs in my kitchen. Done with grading for today (YES!!!) and just have a few more admin things to take care of and a bit more lesson planning. Maybe another hour or so and then I get to do chores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good. Might have to bring me a tuna sammich for lunch tomorrow!  If my bread is still any good--I haven't been to the grocery store in quite a while. And I'm pretty sure I won't be going tonight, because just driving home in this dreary, icky rain will be all I'm up for!
Click to expand...


Send some of that rain this way. Pretty dry out here.


----------



## snowbear

We are dry but cool (60's).  Had some rain a few days ago but great weather since.


----------



## snowbear

Ah - break is over.  I think have a way of putting those dots on the crooked line.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salad and tuna sandwich for me. Downstairs in my kitchen. Done with grading for today (YES!!!) and just have a few more admin things to take care of and a bit more lesson planning. Maybe another hour or so and then I get to do chores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good. Might have to bring me a tuna sammich for lunch tomorrow!  If my bread is still any good--I haven't been to the grocery store in quite a while. And I'm pretty sure I won't be going tonight, because just driving home in this dreary, icky rain will be all I'm up for!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send some of that rain this way. Pretty dry out here.
Click to expand...


We had a pretty dry September, but once October came along, the skies have opened up. We have had some absolute deluges this month already, and the past two days have just been rain, rain and more rain. I guess it's trying to make up for September's deficit.


----------



## Gary A.

We had four or five years of deficit ... I'm in the process of designing a grass-less, drought-tolerant, native plants, front yard.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> We had four or five years of deficit ... I'm in the process of designing a grass-less, drought-tolerant, native plants, front yard.



Last year was one of the wettest years on record here. By about June or July, we had already passed our TOTAL annual average amount of rainfall! And it just kept coming. It was also one of the snowiest years in quite a while here.

This year has been much closer to average. I can only HOPE that holds true for snowfall as well, since on average we don't get much at all--but most of the predictive forecasts are calling for it to be colder and snowier than average here. UGH. I'd rather design a grass-less, drougb-tolerant, native plant front yard than deal with the snow!


----------



## Gary A.

Yes, snow is great to look at, great when it falls and for play, but a ***** to live in.

Problem here is that we're literally running out of water. Farmers have let go of roughly 10,000 farm workers because of the drought. Communities in Northern California which rely on rainwater for their reservoirs are actually importing drinking water via tanker trucks. LA get it's water from the snowpack in the Sierra Nevada, the snowpack is way down and we've even lost a few glaciers in the northern end of the Sierra. A few desalting plants are being built up and down the coast, but that prohibitively expensive and can only efficiently serve the coastal areas. Most residential customers/consumers will be okay, they'll just see their water bill go up, it's the farmers and ranchers who will suffer the most. 

Gary


----------



## astroNikon

uh-oh .. Charlie is quickly catching up to Sharon ... watchout Sharon !!


----------



## limr

I posted 208 times in 7 days??? Well, 209 now 

What the hell have I been blathering on about?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I posted 208 times in 7 days??? Well, 209 now
> 
> What the hell have I been blathering on about?


absolutely nothing


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> uh-oh .. Charlie is quickly catching up to Sharon ... watchout Sharon !!



Actually,  before this last refresh, Charlie had narrowed the field to just 9 posts behind me! But alas, he has had to actually WORK today, whereas I have spent almost my entire workday researching green screens and doing some green screen software testing, so it's been easy to keep posting--as a result, he is now 31 posts behind me. But I bet he'll catch up quick tonight!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell have I been blathering on about?
> 
> 
> 
> *absolutely nothing*
Click to expand...


Probably right, but in my defense, despite e.rose's accusation that no one posts on photo threads anymore, I've been doing some commenting on photo threads. Even portrait ones, and I don't even care about portraits!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I posted 208 times in 7 days??? Well, 209 now
> 
> What the hell have I been blathering on about?



*FOOTBALL!!!
*
P.S. I HATE the 30-seconds-between posts thing...


----------



## limr

I need to Like AND Agree to that post!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted 208 times in 7 days??? Well, 209 now
> 
> What the hell have I been blathering on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOOTBALL!!!
> *
> P.S. I HATE the 30-seconds-between posts thing...
Click to expand...

Yeah that is annoying
but it prevents this


----------



## astroNikon

annoying


----------



## astroNikon

spam


----------



## astroNikon

posting


----------



## sm4him

^Couldn't decide which of those to apply the "funny" rating to!! Because the word "posting" isn't all that funny, by itself… 

I bet Astro leaps over both Charlie AND I into the top spot by morning!


----------



## astroNikon

I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> ^Couldn't decide which of those to apply the "funny" rating to!! Because the word "posting" isn't all that funny, by itself…
> 
> I bet Astro leaps over both Charlie AND I into the top spot by morning!


I doubt it.   I'm all posted out.  have to go feed the kiddies now


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.



I'm wondering if he really intends to just intentionally keep his count down and let someone else "win" this month or if he's just challenging himself--give us all a nice, big handicap edge and then come charging back at the end of the month.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if he really intends to just intentionally keep his count down and let someone else "win" this month or if he's just challenging himself--give us all a nice, big handicap edge and then come charging back at the end of the month.
Click to expand...

I thought he was making the charge with his "new Jeep" thread.
but I guess he ran out of gas, or vehicle insurance.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if he really intends to just intentionally keep his count down and let someone else "win" this month or if he's just challenging himself--give us all a nice, big handicap edge and then come charging back at the end of the month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he was making the charge with his "new Jeep" thread.
> but I guess he ran out of gas, or vehicle insurance.
Click to expand...


Or maybe a screw fell off the Jeep, and he returned it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if he really intends to just intentionally keep his count down and let someone else "win" this month or if he's just challenging himself--give us all a nice, big handicap edge and then come charging back at the end of the month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he was making the charge with his "new Jeep" thread.
> but I guess he ran out of gas, or vehicle insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a screw fell off the Jeep, and he returned it.
Click to expand...

ooh .. that hurts ... lol


----------



## mishele

Ah!! I've missed 5 pages!!!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Or maybe a screw fell off the Jeep, and he returned it.



I can see the ad now

JEEP ... selling one owner with a loose screw.
or trade for owner with no loose screws ...


----------



## Derrel

Okay, come on people--let's STEP THIS UP!!! let's bring people in from outside the forum:

leaked nude photos + Kate Upton
leaked nude photos + Jennifer Lawrence
J-Lo + booty video + nude outtakes
live nude girls + video
Chris Hemsworth + leaked nude photos
Chris Hemsworth + nudes
Blurred lines girl + topless
Fifty Shades of Grey
Fifty Shades of Gray
50 Shades of Gray

Errrr, that oughtta do it!!!


----------



## snowbear

And I am shutting down my computer, getting ready to head home.


----------



## snowbear

Just a reminder folks, I am off the next two weeks!!!!


----------



## snowbear

See y'all in about 90 minutes


----------



## sm4him

Yep, Charlie will definitely be overtaking me within the next 24 hours.
Although, I must say, if I had the next two weeks OFF from work, I would NOT be spending much of it on TPF!

I'm about to head home as well. So, see ya'll in about…12 minutes.


----------



## snowbear

Ooops - slight delay in that my lovely wife is not ready to leave.  I guess I'll just have to hang out here for a while.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Yep, Charlie will definitely be overtaking me within the next 24 hours.
> Although, I must say, if I had the next two weeks OFF from work, I would NOT be spending much of it on TPF!
> 
> I'm about to head home as well. So, see ya'll in about…12 minutes.



I don't plan to stay inside the whole time.  And I'm sure any lead I get will be short lived.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Sean has basically stopped posting from the other day.  Of course he won last month's Leaderboard!!  but he's watching from the sidelines this month as he has fallen to 8th now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if he really intends to just intentionally keep his count down and let someone else "win" this month or if he's just challenging himself--give us all a nice, big handicap edge and then come charging back at the end of the month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he was making the charge with his "new Jeep" thread.
> but I guess he ran out of gas, or vehicle insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a screw fell off the Jeep, and he returned it.
Click to expand...


It is said that JEEP stands for Just Empty Every Pocket.


----------



## snowbear

Wow - post #1,000!


----------



## sm4him

I miscalculated because I forgot about a big political event at the Coliseum, across the street from where I park. Took forever to get out of the parking lot.


----------



## snowbear

Now you're just bragging.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Wow - post #1,000!



Congratulations...or umm, whatever sentiment best fits this occasion. 
Whoop-de-do comes to mind.

I got #1001, which is still #1001 backwards. I think I'll celebrate with a drink!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Now you're just bragging.



Noooo.....


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> I think I'll celebrate with a drink!



^NOW, I'm bragging!


----------



## astroNikon

get a room you two !!


----------



## sm4him

We might, but Charlie is still at work. 
Plus, his wife might object somewhat.

And it's too late now, anyway. I'm home, shoes off, other...err...uncomfortable items of underclothing off, drink in hand...I'm happy right where I am.


----------



## snowbear

Ah, she's not worried.  She knows nobody else would really have me.
After 30 years we just "click" with each other.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Ah, she's not worried.  She knows nobody else would really have me.
> After 30 years we just "click" with each other.


That's what Mishele said too


----------



## mishele

Did someone say something about nudes?!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Did someone say something about nudes?!!



Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about nudes?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...
Click to expand...

Are you drinking!!! You gettin frisky!! Lol


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about nudes?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking!!! You gettin frisky!! Lol
Click to expand...


No. Technically, I am NOT drinking. Because I already FINISHED my drink, and I haven't yet gotten up to make another. So at this precise moment, I am not drinking.

But I do intend to remedy that.


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about nudes?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking!!! You gettin frisky!! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Technically, I am NOT drinking. Because I already FINISHED my drink, and I haven't yet gotten up to make another. So at this precise moment, I am not drinking.
> 
> But I do intend to remedy that.
Click to expand...

We're going to have you buck naked in no time!!


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about nudes?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking!!! You gettin frisky!! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Technically, I am NOT drinking. Because I already FINISHED my drink, and I haven't yet gotten up to make another. So at this precise moment, I am not drinking.
> 
> But I do intend to remedy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going to have you buck naked in no time!!
Click to expand...


Nope. Not gonna happen. I don't even SLEEP that way, and I live alone!! Even *I* don't wanna see THAT!!


----------



## snowbear

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Wow - post #1,000!



Woot!



snowbear said:


> Ah, she's not worried.  She knows nobody else would really have me.
> After 30 years we just "click" with each other.



Awwwwww, sweet


----------



## limr

Me toooooooooooo!


----------



## snowbear

Gonna hove to read back a bit . . . Mish & the resident redhead talking about drinks and nakedness.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


OMG
someone left the back door open


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say something about nudes?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. WHAT? I only took one little undergarment off...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drinking!!! You gettin frisky!! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Technically, I am NOT drinking. Because I already FINISHED my drink, and I haven't yet gotten up to make another. So at this precise moment, I am not drinking.
> 
> But I do intend to remedy that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going to have you buck naked in no time!!
Click to expand...

I read that reply, then see your avatar and it just does *not* mesh ...


----------



## snowbear

I work for the Fire Department . . . we have keys to everything.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Gonna hove to read back a bit . . . Mish & the resident redhead talking about drinks and nakedness.



Mish is just ALWAYS trying to get me drunk and take advantage of me. And I have to protect my sweet, innocent self.


----------



## limr

*cough cough*


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> *cough cough*



ebola!?!


----------



## Derrel

Interesting NCAA football fan-dom map from the NYT. FInd out how popular YOUR favorite NCAA football team is! Are you rooting for a loser (like Minnesota, for example)? Well--look around, maybe turn tail and head for a better squad's fan base! And, while you're at it, up your beer status too. PUT THE MILLER LIGHT BACK...get something decent!

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&abt=0002&abg=0&_r=1


----------



## snowbear

"Less Filling"
"Tastes Great"​


----------



## snerd

Schlitz. Light.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I work for the Fire Department . . . we have keys to everything.


And if that doesn't work 'ya always got an axe


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> Schlitz. Light.



Oh dear god, Schlitz.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schlitz. Light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god, Schlitz.
Click to expand...

Better?!


----------



## snowbear

That is one of the keys.  We also have sledge hammers, Haligan bars and some pretty decent power saws.

There are also the Knox-Boxes


----------



## snerd

Just had a deja vue moment. I probably posted the same crap last year!


----------



## snowbear

That's OK.  There are entire TV networks devoted to re-runs.


----------



## limr

It's not the commercial; it's the beer! I never had Hamm's. Don't think I've ever even heard of it.


----------



## snowbear

Back in the 70s, when beer can collecting was the hot lick (anyone remember Billy Carter?) I went to a place that had a lot of different beers.  They'd open the bottom of the can so the pop-top was intact.  I was (an still am) interested in trains, so I decided to try a beer called "Railfan."

When the beer came, there was a photo of a modern locomotive.  Well, the beer was certainly named appropriately: it tasted like it had diesel fuel in it.


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Just had a deja vue moment. I probably posted the same crap last year!


we're used to it ...
over and over and over and over again.  lol


----------



## snowbear

OBTW, Sharon . . . thanks for sending your rain up here.  We had a nice little thunderstorm a while back.


----------



## snerd

I swear I edited that vue to vu!! And hey! Without much photography talent going on, I have to have SOME angle!!!

  



........


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> It's not the commercial; it's the beer! I never had Hamm's. Don't think I've ever even heard of it.


I think I have a few years on you. I remember these beer and even cigarette ads as a kid in the early '60's. Or, Hamms could have been a regional product. Cheers!


----------



## snowbear

I have heard of Hamms, but I don't recall seeing it.

I'm 56.


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> It's not the commercial; it's the beer! I never had Hamm's. Don't think I've ever even heard of it.




OMG!!! I grew up listening to those old Hamm's beer commercials on TV! Here in the Pacific Northwest, Hamm's beer was a VERY popular canned beer (THE most popular in fact), sold in both 12, and 16-ounce cans, and sold by the six-pack,half case, and quart, and keg, at affordable prices. Hamm's beer, like almost any American pilsner-style macro-brewer beer that's low in alcohol, is pretty good when it has been stored well, and  where it sells in high enough volume to keep it FRESH. The problem is that aluminum cans conduct heat about 1,200 times more-efficiently than a typical glass beer bottle, so unrefrigerated pallet loads and truck loads of beer dumped into non-refrigerated warehouse or retail storage space can easily spoil. The non-insulative qualities of aluminum cans lead to very easy spoilage on beer.

Beer, especially canned beer, can be very good when it is FRESH. What so many beer snobs do not understand is that most pilsner style beers are pretty decent in taste and character, as long as they are consumed while fresh, and have been stored PROPERLY. Seattle's Ranier beer has a reputation as "skunk beer", but if one drinks it at a Seattle-area tavern out of a keg, or buys it in Federal Way, it's good. Where it sells fast, it's good; where it sits, it's not good.

Hamms beer...I have drunk my weight in it many times over. It used to be our standard "western beer" keg beer, as well as canned party beer for the entire decade of the 1980's. Taste, color,aroma? Think Rolling Rock. Or any other macro-brewer's American pilsner style beer. Light, crisp, refreshing, plain, honest,not awful,not superb, just a good old-fashioned American pilsner beer of the type that has been popular in the west since the 1860's. Of course, if one gets a 12-month old, *not-been-refrigerated-for-months-we-just-stack-the pallets-in-the-back-room*,spoiled can of Hamms in some midwestern or northeastern city, it'll probably be spoiled and taste bad.


----------



## limr

I think it never really made it over to the East coast. We had Piels instead. I do remember the 70s and collecting beer bottle tops, not cans. Well, my mother would use empties sometimes to store her cooking fat. One night my sister snuck down to drink what she thought was beer and got a huge surprise. We still laugh about that one


----------



## snerd

I drove delivery route for Coors beer back in the mid-'80's. It was "always" kept refrigerated, from brewing to take-home. I think the shelf life was 6 months, but our local outfit enforced a 3 month life. If they checked your stores and found any older than that, they bought it back, poured it out, and I paid for it. Only happened once!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Derrel

snerd said:


> I drove delivery route for Coors beer back in the mid-'80's. It was "always" kept refrigerated, from brewing to take-home. I think the shelf life was 6 months, but our local outfit enforced a 3 month life. If they checked your stores and found any older than that, they bought it back, poured it out, and I paid for it. Only happened once!



Coors beer, being non-pasteurized, was illegal to sell in Oregon for decades. Coors was often "imported" in car trunks and pickup beds and so on,  by people who went to Colorado, bought it there, and then brought it back...and when it returned to Oregon, it invariably was spoiled badly and tasted like piss-water because the only time one can safely drive from Oregon to Colorado, over multiple snow-and ice-filled mountain passes, is during the few warmest months of the year!

I cannot recall the exact year when we voted to allow non-pasteurized bottled and canned beers to be sold in Oregon....maybe '85?

Here's a beer legend: *the 4-dot Olympia beer label*!!! This was a common legend when I was a boy and teen!

Mouthpiece     Notes: "4 Dot" Olympia Beer Label


----------



## snerd

Where are all the Canucks?!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Derrel

Yes, the Coors Brewing Compoany was one of the FIRST big brewers to recognize the need to keep light, low-alcohol, canned beers REFRIGERATED at ALL times, brewery to distributor,to retailers. They even used to run TV ads here about that. Of course, in this market, people were leery of Coors because for decades it was basically, always spoiled and very flat,weak, and smelled bad...because it was literally, not LEGAL to sell it here in cans or bottles, for decades! Weird laws around alcohol are not unheard of, and the far west had some very large brewers in Seattle,Portland, and San Francisco, and they dominated the entire far west region through very narrow, restrictive beer distributorships. Coors had the mountain west region mostly to itself for decades, because the mountain west country is mostly inaccessible for months at a time from the far west's Interstate 5 corridor region, until the mountain passes are opened in late spring, after the 15 to 25 feet of snow has been cleared.


----------



## snerd

I've posted til my little fingers hurt, and I'm not even registering as a blip anywhere near the Leader Board!!  How do youse people manage it?!@!?


----------



## snerd

You all didn't think I was posting to be sociable,  did ya?! I was trying to sneak up behind ya!!!

  

.......


----------



## snerd

I see 4 womenzes on the Leaderboard. Well, no surprise there, huh?!


----------



## snowbear

Just lucky, I guess.  I'm active in a few other posts ATM, so I guess it all adds up.
My big jump was from the weekend - I was being lazy and didn't do a whole lot.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> Coors beer, being non-pasteurized, was illegal to sell in Oregon for decades. Coors was often "imported" in car trunks and pickup beds and so on,  by people who went to Colorado, bought it there, and then brought it back...and when it returned to Oregon, it invariably was spoiled badly and tasted like piss-water because the only time one can safely drive from Oregon to Colorado, over multiple snow-and ice-filled mountain passes, is during the few warmest months of the year!



It couldn't go past the Mississippi either, which, if I remember correctly, provided the plot for "Smokey and the Bandit". Awesome movie.



snerd said:


> I see 4 womenzes on the Leaderboard. Well, no surprise there, huh?!



Nope, no surprise that there would be only four women vs six men. Y'all are chatty bastards.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Nope, no surprise that there would be only four women vs six men. Y'all are chatty bastards.



Let's see the topics: beer, sports, food, cars, tools, flirting with the ladies, miscellaneous nonsense; yep, that about covers it.
You are correct.


----------



## snerd

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no surprise that there would be only four women vs six men. Y'all are chatty bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the topics: beer, sports, food, cars, tools, flirting with the ladies, miscellaneous nonsense; yep, that about covers it.
> You are correct.
Click to expand...

And how!! Love ya Lenny!!


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no surprise that there would be only four women vs six men. Y'all are chatty bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the topics: beer, sports, food, cars, tools, flirting with the ladies, miscellaneous nonsense; yep, that about covers it.
> You are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how!! Love ya Lenny!!
Click to expand...


Back atcha, Snerd baby! 

And now I'm off to bed folks. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## snowbear

g'night


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> Interesting NCAA football fan-dom map from the NYT. FInd out how popular YOUR favorite NCAA football team is! Are you rooting for a loser (like Minnesota, for example)? Well--look around, maybe turn tail and head for a better squad's fan base! And, while you're at it, up your beer status too. PUT THE MILLER LIGHT BACK...get something decent!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&abt=0002&abg=0&_r=1


Trojans man ... Fight On!






Hangar 24 is my beer of choice. (In high school we drank Coors. Never had a Hamm's or a Schlitz, at least none that I am aware.)


----------



## snowbear

It's late.  Later.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenas noches, Y'all.


----------



## snerd

Hasta man taco!!


----------



## snowbear

How'd you know we made Tacos last night.  You peekin' in the window, again?


----------



## sm4him

Goooooooood MORNING, TPF!!


----------



## sm4him

Some of ya'll were up awfully late last night--I suspect many of you were drinking some of that beer you were talking about.
I can't stand the taste of beer. I used to drink it some, back in my 20s, but I never did really care for it. I *will* drink a Guiness Stout once in a while, but I prefer my alcohol content to be rum, tequila or whiskey.


----------



## snowbear

I cook with beer and will have one ocassionaly, but I am not a "drinker."


----------



## sm4him

It looks like the leaderboard hasn't refreshed yet; I suspect Charlie will find himself in the Top spot this morning. I just couldn't do it last night; went to bed about 10 and actually slept "late" this morning--until very nearly 6:30!

Well, I did also wake up in the middle of the night--3:16 a.m. according to my phone--because my phone was about to blow up from incoming texts, and that worried me because middle-of-the-night calls and text are usually bad news. Well, it WAS bad news, but not of the personal nature--huge storm with 1/2-inch hail headed our way.  Thankfully, the hail seemed to lose steam before it got to me--just lots more rain!


----------



## snowbear

I cook with beer (and wine and spirits) and will drink one occasionaly, but I am not a "drinker."

Her ya go.  I use this in my Cottage and Shepherd's pies (i refuse to use broth):


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I cook with beer and will have one ocassionaly, but I am not a "drinker."



I talk about drinking (only on here) a lot more than I actually do it. I was probably in my early 20s the last time I had more than two drinks in one evening.  I quit drinking completely when I was pregnant with my first child, and didn't drink, at all, again, until he was 21--not even a glass of wine.

Now, I'll have a drink once in a while, but on average, I bet I don't even have 5 drinks in any given month.


----------



## astroNikon

Has anyone made a camera out of a beer can?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I cook with beer (and wine and spirits) and will drink one occasionaly, but I am not a "drinker."
> 
> Her ya go.  I use this in my Cottage and Shepherd's pies (i refuse to use broth):
> 
> View attachment 86149



OH YEAH!! Guiness is THE way to go with a Shepherd's pie. I must confess to not having had a Cottage pie, though. What's in it?


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Has anyone made a camera out of a beer can?



Some of these folks have more likely made a beer can out of a camera...


----------



## snowbear

Time to go do the 301 Boogie, dancing with idiots.

I'll drop in at lunch time, likely.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Shepherd's pie uses lamb or mutton, Cottage pie used ground beef.
> My take: cut up & boil potatoes.  brown the meat, then set aside.  sautee onion, garlic, diced carrots, and peas. Add the meat to the veggies, add Wooster sauce, Guinness, Simon & Garfunkel herbs (parsley, sage, rosemary & thyme), S&P and simmer for about 10 minutes.
> 
> When the potatoes are tender, add milk or cream, a dash of sour cream and cream cheese if you are adventurous, and whip.  Don't forget the butter.  Place the meat/veggies in a glass baking dish, cover with the whipped potatoes and bake at 400 for about 20 minutes - until the taters are golden brown.



Yum.


----------



## mishele

Good morning, you crazy people!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

I'm not that crazy...

Well, maybe a little.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm not that crazy...
> 
> Well, maybe a little.


Who are you kidding?! You're bat shlt crazy!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that crazy...
> 
> Well, maybe a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding?! You're bat shlt crazy!!
Click to expand...

 
The voices in my head told me not to listen to you.  They said I'm fine.  They also told me to resurrect Buddy Holly so he can become World President and we can terraform Neptune.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that crazy...
> 
> Well, maybe a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding?! You're bat shlt crazy!!
Click to expand...


I prefer to call myself "Jonathon Winters crazy."  You know, hilarious mixed with a slight concern that I may actually go over the edge at any moment and kill everyone in sight.


----------



## mishele

I guess I'm the only sane person around here!!!


----------



## mishele

A little wishful thinking this morning...


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> I prefer to call myself "Jonathon Winters crazy."  You know, hilarious mixed with a slight concern that I may actually go over the edge at any moment and kill everyone in sight.


 

Sometimes Crazy is good.  Here Charles Manson Saves Timmy from a snake bite.


----------



## astroNikon

are we posting recipes now ??

I swear I saw a recipe for something in the last page ....


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Has anyone made a camera out of a beer can?



Most certainly. I haven't yet, but it's not out of the question. But here's someone who has: Six Month Long Pinhole Exposures Made Using Beer Cans and Tape



mishele said:


> I guess I'm the only sane person around here!!!



Says the woman with THAT avatar!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a camera out of a beer can?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly. I haven't yet, but it's not out of the question. But here's someone who has: Six Month Long Pinhole Exposures Made Using Beer Cans and Tape
Click to expand...

Interesting pictures.  I wonder if they did that without emptying the can.


----------



## mishele

<-------------------Is this one better?!



I think everyone should get a creepy avatar for October!! All clowns!! lol We'll give Terri a heart attack.


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> <-------------------Is this one better?!
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should get a creepy avatar for October!! All clowns!! lol We'll give Terri a heart attack.


that one is actually better than the last one

if it moved closer between each "slice" then it's be creepier .... but luckily it doesn't


----------



## limr

Gah! I disagree with Astro (don't worry, I won't blemish you with a big red X) - I'm not even scared of clowns but that one is freaky!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> <-------------------Is this one better?!


 
Pennywise is my hero.

"BEEP BEEP Richie! They ALL float down here. When you're down here with us, you'll float too!"


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gah! I disagree with Astro (don't worry, I won't blemish you with a big red X) - I'm not even scared of clowns but that one is freaky!


yeah but you didn't watch her film clip of the last one.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


>


 
That's not a clown.


----------



## mishele

lol She still freaky!


----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> I guess I'm the only sane person around here!!!



Suuuuuuuurrrrrre you are. 

Now take your meds.


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the only sane person around here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuuuuurrrrrre you are.
> 
> Now take your meds.
Click to expand...

The voices said I didn't have to!! 

Here if you guys want to play...
BEST. Avatars sorted by visitors flavour


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


>


 
I find her oddly attractive.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her oddly attractive.
Click to expand...

 
I think she reminds me of Fairuza Balk, which happens to be one of my two allowed "freebies" according to my marital agreement.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her oddly attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she reminds me of Fairuza Balk, which happens to be one of my two allowed "freebies" according to my marital agreement.
Click to expand...

 
I quoted this again because Wednesday postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her oddly attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she reminds me of Fairuza Balk, which happens to be one of my two allowed "freebies" according to my marital agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I quoted this again because Wednesday postwhoring.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, postwhoring is a word.


----------



## limr

It is now.


----------



## limr

I'm a linguist. I know these things.


----------



## limr

You have my linguist's seal of approval on your neologism.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her oddly attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she reminds me of *Fairuza Balk*, which happens to be one of my two allowed "freebies" according to my marital agreement.
Click to expand...

OMG!!! It is her!!!


----------



## limr

Just to make sure I have the meaning correct, postwhoring is unnecessarily spreading out one message across several posts.


----------



## limr

Correct?


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Just to make sure I have the meaning correct, postwhoring is unnecessarily spreading out one message across several posts.


 
I'm not a fan of your word "unnessary".  Everything I do is necessary.

EVERYTHING.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> <-------------------Is this one better?!
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone should get a creepy avatar for October!! All clowns!! lol We'll give Terri a heart attack.



*NO.*
And also...

*Oh, H*LL, NO.*

That is all.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> OMG!!! It is her!!!


 
MEEEOOOOOWWWW...


----------



## limr

I will amend my definition.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! It is her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEEEOOOOOWWWW...
Click to expand...

Check you out!!! You like the dirty girls, huh?! lol


----------



## limr

"Postwhoring" is the act of spreading out one message across several posts in order to increase its impact and effectiveness.


----------



## limr

Right?


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> "Postwhoring" is the act of spreading out one message across several posts in order to increase its impact and effectiveness.



OH.


----------



## sm4him

Is THAT what it is?...


----------



## sm4him

Thank you for the helpful definition.


----------



## limr

You're most welcome.

(I would have postwhored that, but I have to get ready for work! Curses!)


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


>


This is giving me NightMares and I'm AWAKE !!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> You have my linguist's seal of approval on your neologism.


WTH does that mean ?
dictionary time


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Postwhoring" is the act of spreading out one message across several posts in order to increase its impact and effectiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH.
Click to expand...

what does Ohio have to do with it ??


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! It is her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEEEOOOOOWWWW...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check you out!!! You like the dirty girls, huh?! lol
Click to expand...

 
I'm sure in real life she's far more reserved than her characters.

Kinda hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have my linguist's seal of approval on your neologism.
> 
> 
> 
> WTH does that mean ?
> dictionary time
Click to expand...

 
That means limr is a very cunning linguist.


----------



## astroNikon

I search the internet for Scary Halloween Bunny and this is what I get ===> Naughty Adult Sexy Womens Halloween Bunny Costume

but truthfully ... if someone showed up at my place with this, I'd be happy.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have my linguist's seal of approval on your neologism.
> 
> 
> 
> WTH does that mean ?
> dictionary time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That means limr is a very cunning linguist.
Click to expand...

you would think that she's a teacher or something ...


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I search the internet for Scary Halloween Bunny and this is what I get ===> Naughty Adult Sexy Womens Halloween Bunny Costume
> 
> but truthfully ... if someone showed up at my place with this, I'd be happy.


 
You sure about that?  I bet if I were to show up in that you would have a hard time keeping your dinner down.


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> I search the internet for Scary Halloween Bunny and this is what I get ===> Naughty Adult Sexy Womens Halloween Bunny Costume
> 
> but truthfully ... if someone showed up at my place with this, I'd be happy.


still nothing avatar worthy ... but still interesting things  lol ==> The Creepiest Easter Bunny Photos Ever Taken | Easter | Happy Place


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> That means limr is a very cunning linguist.



We do it with our tongues.


----------



## limr

And now we have exhausted the entire linguist joke repertoire. All both of them.


----------



## astroNikon

ALERT ...  Derrel and Mish are on each other both with 133 posts.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I search the internet for Scary Halloween Bunny and this is what I get ===> Naughty Adult Sexy Womens Halloween Bunny Costume
> 
> but truthfully ... if someone showed up at my place with this, I'd be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that?  I bet if I were to show up in that you would have a hard time keeping your dinner down.
Click to expand...

you might get arrested before you make it to my place.


----------



## mishele

I'm so going to be on top of him!!!


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> I'm so going to be on top of him!!!


too much information ....


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Some of ya'll were up awfully late last night--I suspect many of you were drinking some of that beer you were talking about.
> I can't stand the taste of beer. I used to drink it some, back in my 20s, but I never did really care for it. I *will* drink a Guiness Stout once in a while, but I prefer my alcohol content to be rum, tequila or whiskey.


Wine is truly the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so going to be on top of him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> too much information ....
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I search the internet for Scary Halloween Bunny and this is what I get ===> Naughty Adult Sexy Womens Halloween Bunny Costume ...



To quote a recently posted title to another thread ... "I want one of those". (Not just the costume ... the complete and whole enchilada.)


----------



## Gary A.

BTW- Bonjour peuples.

You peoples need to get a newspaper.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> you might get arrested before you make it to my place.


 

Only if you're lucky.


----------



## snowbear

LUNCHTIME!


----------



## limr

Good! I was about to complain about how WE ARE SLACKING HERE, PEOPLE!!


----------



## snowbear

I'm going back and forth between my GIS software (work stuff) and this (silly stuff).


----------



## snowbear

So if there's a delay between posts, that is the reason.


----------



## Stradawhovious

If there is a delay between my posts...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> If there is a delay between my posts...


 







 That is the reason.


----------



## Gary A.

I would think silly stuff should prevail ... just look at our Congress.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> And now we have exhausted the entire linguist joke repertoire. All both of them.


I LOVE linguine!!!!!!!!


----------



## snerd

Thread. Epic. Is.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I would think silly stuff should prevail ... just look at our Congress.



Well, I do work for a government, just not at that level.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think silly stuff should prevail ... just look at our Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do work for a government, just not at that level.
Click to expand...

The defense rests ... (joking)


----------



## Stradawhovious

snerd said:


> Thread. Epic. Is.


 

Right?  Almost 60 pages now.  Hell, I should be elected King of the intershizzle for starting this steaming pile of awesome.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have exhausted the entire linguist joke repertoire. All both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE linguine!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


My brother-in-law always asks me how the linguini business is  He's a pediatrician so I always ask him how the foot (podiatry) business is doing.



Stradawhovious said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread. Epic. Is.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  Almost 60 pages now.  *Hell, I should be elected King of the intershizzle for starting this steaming pile of awesome.*
Click to expand...


Abso-friggin'-lutely! All hail!


----------



## Derrel

snowbear said:


> I cook with beer and will have one ocassionaly, but I am not a "drinker."



I have always enjoyed spicy sausages and high-grade hot dogs cooked in beer, ever since the 1977 Trail Blazers run to the NBA Championship. I have used beer as  pan deglazing liquid, instead of water, when making gravies and sauces...it can be alright, yeah, sure. It has an interesting character in savory sauces.

And Sharon, not liking beer: are you drinking your beer in larger drinks? Bittereness registers primarily on the front of the tongue. I see many women sip beer, wince, and proclaim they don't like it...beer is not meant to be drunk in small sips, but in mid-tongue-placed, fairly large mouthfuls. Keeping the beer off the front portion of the tongue minimizes beer's inherent bitter nature...and also, many establishments serve beer at farrrrr too low a temperature for any flavor or aroma to be optimal.


----------



## sm4him

Ugh…Just wasted two hours of my life at a fundraiser kickoff thing for United Way. I used to never have to go to that kind of stuff, but the new GM decided to put me on the freakin' campaign committee, which meant I had to go. I don't really do "mingle with your coworkers" that well, and I *really* don't do "cheerfully promote a fundraising campaign you don't even really agree with" very well.


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook with beer and will have one ocassionaly, but I am not a "drinker."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always enjoyed spicy sausages and high-grade hot dogs cooked in beer, ever since the 1977 Trail Blazers run to the NBA Championship. I have used beer as  pan deglazing liquid, instead of water, when making gravies and sauces...it can be alright, yeah, sure. It has an interesting character in savory sauces.
> 
> And Sharon, not liking beer: are you drinking your beer in larger drinks? Bittereness registers primarily on the front of the tongue. I see many women sip beer, wince, and proclaim they don't like it...beer is not meant to be drunk in small sips, but in mid-tongue-placed, fairly large mouthfuls. Keeping the beer off the front portion of the tongue minimizes beer's inherent bitter nature...and also, many establishments serve beer at farrrrr too low a temperature for any flavor or aroma to be optimal.
Click to expand...


Nope, I am not a "sipper" of drinks. I was raised with three older brothers, so there is little about my habits that are very girlie in nature.
Beer doesn't make me wince or anything, I simply don't care for it; not most of it, anyway. Once in a while, my sons will help me discover a craft brew I find tolerable, but then I never even remember which ones they were. Gotta start keeping a list!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook with beer and will have one ocassionaly, but I am not a "drinker."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always enjoyed spicy sausages and high-grade hot dogs cooked in beer, ever since the 1977 Trail Blazers run to the NBA Championship. I have used beer as  pan deglazing liquid, instead of water, when making gravies and sauces...it can be alright, yeah, sure. It has an interesting character in savory sauces.
> 
> And Sharon, not liking beer: are you drinking your beer in larger drinks? Bittereness registers primarily on the front of the tongue. I see many women sip beer, wince, and proclaim they don't like it...beer is not meant to be drunk in small sips, but in mid-tongue-placed, fairly large mouthfuls. Keeping the beer off the front portion of the tongue minimizes beer's inherent bitter nature...and also, many establishments serve beer at farrrrr too low a temperature for any flavor or aroma to be optimal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I am not a "sipper" of drinks. I was raised with three older brothers, so there is little about my habits that are very girlie in nature.
> Beer doesn't make me wince or anything, I simply don't care for it; not most of it, anyway. Once in a while, my sons will help me discover a craft brew I find tolerable, but then I never even remember which ones they were. Gotta start keeping a list!
Click to expand...


I don't even drink


----------



## Derrel

Yes--work on that beer list, Sharon!!!! Get a decent thermometer that can tell you the accurate temp...get a few good beer glasses...find a supplier where the beer supply they sell is fresh, and has been properly refrigerated,etc.etc.. Many brews are really best at a notably higher temperature than many peoples' refrigerators are set to.

Had the chance to watch some of that Florida-Tennessee replay last night on ESPN Replay...oh...my...goodness...wow, what a horrible snooze-fest.

Strad--I LOVED that 1992 "Manson" clip from The Ben Stiller Show. The Lassie send-up was hilarious.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> I have always enjoyed spicy sausages and high-grade hot dogs cooked in beer, ever since the 1977 Trail Blazers run to the NBA Championship. I have used beer as  pan deglazing liquid, instead of water, when making gravies and sauces...it can be alright, yeah, sure. It has an interesting character in savory sauces.



I cook with wine. Lots and lots of wine.

Oh wait, by "cook with" you mean put it IN the food?  Because I do that too. Some of the wine does make it into the food.



> And Sharon, not liking beer: are you drinking your beer in larger drinks? Bittereness registers primarily on the front of the tongue. I see many women sip beer, wince, and proclaim they don't like it...beer is not meant to be drunk in small sips, but in mid-tongue-placed, fairly large mouthfuls. Keeping the beer off the front portion of the tongue minimizes beer's inherent bitter nature...*and also, many establishments serve beer at farrrrr too low a temperature for any flavor or aroma to be optimal.*



YES!!! Beer isn't supposed to be ice cold. Well, unless you need to disguise the taste of crappy beer. It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.


----------



## Derrel

I cook with wine too!!! Usually, I keep the glass in my left hand, and stir, flip, and tend to the food with the right hand... Wine getting into the food??? Naw, I'm usually not that drunk when workin' with the stove or the oven...


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> Yes--work on that beer list, Sharon!!!! Get a decent thermometer that can tell you the accurate temp...get a few good beer glasses...find a supplier where the beer supply they sell is fresh, and has been properly refrigerated,etc.etc.. Many brews are really best at a notably higher temperature than many peoples' refrigerators are set to.
> 
> Had the chance to watch some of that Florida-Tennessee replay last night on ESPN Replay...oh...my...goodness...wow, what a horrible snooze-fest.
> 
> Strad--I LOVED that 1992 "Manson" clip from The Ben Stiller Show. The Lassie send-up was hilarious.



Oh sure, hit me with a reminder of that godawful TN/FL game…THAT will make me want to drink!! 
I said, even before Florida ever scored, that whole game was like both teams were working harder at LOSING the game for themselves than they were working at trying to actually beat the other team.


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.



So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.
Click to expand...


Ack! No ice cubes in either one!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack! No ice cubes in either one!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, you gotta use shredded ice and make a Red Wine Ice Cone .. the best of both worlds.


----------



## limr

You're killing me.


----------



## Stradawhovious

KenC said:


> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.


 
It's only OK to put ice cubes in Red Wine if the wine is in a styrofoam Gas Station Coffee Cup, and you can't tell it's actually wine.

Otherwise they kick you out of your kid's 6th grade basketball game for some reason.. even if you're the coach!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Derrel said:


> Strad--I LOVED that 1992 "Manson" clip from The Ben Stiller Show. The Lassie send-up was hilarious.


 
Yeah, it didn't suck.

As far as your beer snobbery... download untappd for your smartphone so you can log and rate all the beers you try... then look me up on there so we can see what each other is filtering through their liver.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack! No ice cubes in either one!!
Click to expand...


Shoot. If you can't put ice in it, I'm out.


----------



## pgriz

Well, if you gotta cool it, why not use the ice stones?  (http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/whiskey-ice-cube-stones.jpg)


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> Well, if you gotta cool it, why not use the ice stones?  (http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/whiskey-ice-cube-stones.jpg)



Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/

or these:


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:


 

 Nerd.


----------



## Gary A.

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.
Click to expand...

Story time ... (I have a million of 'em) ... I was at a party at Domaine Chandon, a maker of sparkling wines. It was a hot August afternoon. Robert Mondavi just happened to be at the same party. He had his minions/groupies all around him so I just ignored him. But I noticed that when a bucket of ice passed his way he grabbed a handful of the cold stuff and dropped into his red wine. All the groupies went silent, their mouths wide open as they gazed in horror at what their leader, their God, just performed. Mondavi looks up at them and says "... on hot days I like my wine like this." Ever since then I drink wine how it best tastes to me.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
Click to expand...

+1 lol


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
Click to expand...

According to the hyperlink, I believe it is 'geek', not nerd.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> According to the hyperlink, I believe it is 'geek', not nerd.


 

Nerd.


----------



## snowbear

Got a few minutes while my routes are being calculated.

Wine.


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the hyperlink, I believe it is 'geek', not nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
Click to expand...

Jock.


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the hyperlink, I believe it is 'geek', not nerd.
Click to expand...


I accept either, or both, labels, with great pride. 

There should REALLY be a Tardis emoticon.


----------



## snowbear

Wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey stuff.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's often the same with white wine. Red wine, on the other hand, is often served too warm.
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, it's OK to put an ice cube in red wine, but not in white wine?  I'm just trying to understand the etiquette here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Story time ... (I have a million of 'em) ... I was at a party at Domaine Chandon, a maker of sparkling wines. It was a hot August afternoon. Robert Mondavi just happened to be at the same party. He had his minions/groupies all around him so I just ignored him. But I noticed that when a bucket of ice passed his way he grabbed a handful of the cold stuff and dropped into his red wine. All the groupies went silent, their mouths wide open as they gazed in horror at what their leader, their God, just performed. Mondavi looks up at them and says "... on hot days I like my wine like this." Ever since then I drink wine how it best tastes to me.
Click to expand...


Excellent story!! I love to hear about it when people who are EXPECTED to be pretentious turn out to just be normal people. You know, like people who just occasionally want an ice cube in their wine.


----------



## snerd

Totus. ( I think )


----------



## snowbear

Sharon - I have a snapshot at home you might appreciate.  I'll post when I get there.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

 
HA!  Hardly.  I sweat when I eat. 

That said, I'm not a fan of the Moffat/Capaldi dynamic quite yet. 

I guess I just have a hard time with regeneration.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Got a few minutes while my routes are being calculated.
> 
> Wine.







Wine.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Got a few minutes while my routes are being calculated.
> 
> Wine.



When did wine start coming in bottles?

For as long as I can remember ours always came in 4-1/2 gallon plastic jugs!!


----------



## snowbear

I was looking for a photo of "Whine" but I don't have one available.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you gotta cool it, why not use the ice stones?  (http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/whiskey-ice-cube-stones.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
Click to expand...


What about one of these?
Amazon.com: Star Wars Death Star Ice Cube Silicone Tray: Kitchen & Dining

(I already have the Hans Solo chocolate molds: Amazon.com: Kotobukiya Star Wars Han Solo Silicone Tray: Toys & Games


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you gotta cool it, why not use the ice stones?  (http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/whiskey-ice-cube-stones.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about one of these?
> Amazon.com: Star Wars Death Star Ice Cube Silicone Tray: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> (I already have the Hans Solo chocolate molds: Amazon.com: Kotobukiya Star Wars Han Solo Silicone Tray: Toys & Games
Click to expand...

Yeah, that one is pretty awesome too.  I may have to buy some ice molds now...


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'd rather have THESE instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f247/
> 
> or these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the hyperlink, I believe it is 'geek', not nerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept either, or both, labels, with great pride.
> 
> There should REALLY be a Tardis emoticon.
Click to expand...

THERE SHOULD DEFINITELY BE A TARDIS EMOTICON.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

I need to make some more of these:




Day 22 - Han Solo chocolate 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> View attachment 86180



YES!!!! I am SO stealing this!!


----------



## snowbear

Go for it.  I stole it from somewhere else.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I need to make some more of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 22 - Han Solo chocolate 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


It would be especially awesome if you could make this in a steel gray, so they'd look more like carbonite, but still taste like chocolate. You could start with white chocolate, but get the gray to come out right could be tricky.


----------



## astroNikon

first wine .... now chocolate


----------



## sm4him

Which reminds me…I nabbed a piece of dark chocolate at that stupid fundraiser thingie earlier today and it's still in my jacket pocket! Snack time!!


----------



## astroNikon

ooh .. there's a new update

Looks like Mish got the best of Derrel and left him out in the cold
and then bunny humped her way past Sean to 8th place
The rest of the leaderboard is playing follow the leader


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> first wine .... now chocolate



Mmmmm...

Sharon, I wonder if I could do it in white chocolate and ten get edible paint. I suppose it can be done in dark chocolate too, but the color might show through the paint.


----------



## snowbear

Heading home - it takes longer that 17 minutes.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> first wine .... now chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...
> 
> Sharon, I wonder if I could do it in white chocolate and ten get edible paint. I suppose it can be done in dark chocolate too, but the color might show through the paint.
Click to expand...


Oh, edible paint! YES! Make it so.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Heading home - it takes longer that 17 minutes.



If it makes you feel any better--today, I'm having to work a little late, then I head straight to church, where I HOPE to at least get there before meal time is completely over, then choir practice until 8:30 p.m.  So, in other words, from the time I leave work today, it'll take me about 3 hours to get home.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> ooh .. there's a new update
> 
> Looks like Mish got the best of Derrel and left him out in the cold
> and then bunny humped her way past Sean to 8th place
> The rest of the leaderboard is playing follow the leader



At the current rate, it would take me until about October 15 to surpass Sean's mark for the entire month of September.
If this occurs, it will be JUST before I am taken away, drooling and muttering something about wine and chocolate for the next football game, to the Home for the Hopelessly Obsessed.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm stuck at the tire store.


----------



## Gary A.

They make chocolate to pair with wine. Doesn't look like Hans Solo.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I'm stuck at the tire store.



Bummer. 



Gary A. said:


> They make chocolate to pair with wine. Doesn't look like Hans Solo.



Maybe Han Solo chocolate  will pair well with this?  Black's Smuggler Winery - Black's Smuggler Winery


----------



## snowbear

Home!  

We only had one crash and two disabled vehicles to put up with.


----------



## snowbear

One of my favorites


----------



## BillM

Sorry Mish but not tonight, GO BRUINS !!!!!

Any other hockey fans out there ??/


----------



## snowbear

Caps & Canadiens.  I liked Montreal before Washington had a team in the NHL.


----------



## snowbear

Back to the chocolate.  We used to make "Dolly Pops" out of chocolate.  They looked like very well-endowed women from the waist, up.  We also had the "Beefcake" guy version.  Sold a few at work around the holidays.

No pics, and I don't think we have the molds anymore.


----------



## Gary A.

BillM said:


> Sorry Mish but not tonight, GO BRUINS !!!!!
> 
> Any other hockey fans out there ??/


I thought you were speaking of UCLA until I read the small print ... (you're still on my Christmas card list.)


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Sorry Mish but not tonight, GO BRUINS !!!!!
> 
> Any other hockey fans out there ??/



Go Rangers!!!

Second place goes to the Penguins.


----------



## Gary A.

Kings here ... (you know those pretenders with the Stanley cup). The Cup made its debut at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, (site of two, count 'em ... two Summer Olympic Games), when the Cup took the field at the SC-ASU game on Saturday. A standing ovation was given to the Cup and the Kings.


----------



## BillM

With any luck it will be last place for the Penguins, not enough bad things could ever happen to that team for my liking. They will always suffer the curse of employing Matt Cooke


----------



## limr

I don't mind the Kings, even though it is WEIRD for ice hockey to be played in places where it doesn't snow.


----------



## snowbear

I used to like the Flames, when they were in Atlanta.


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> With any luck it will be last place for the Penguins, not enough bad things could ever happen to that team for my liking. They will always suffer the curse of employing Matt Cooke



D'oh! Then ignore that they're my second place team. I spent four years in Pittsburgh, so I developed loyalties to the Pens and the Steelers (The "Stillers" to them  )

I really don't care much about baseball so the Bucs/Pirates...meh.

EDIT: Though I will admit that Sidney Crosby is a diva and he annoys me.


----------



## snowbear

Didn't the Kings originate in St. Louis?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I used to like the Flames, when they were in Atlanta.



Ice hockey in Atlanta. Just ain't natural, con-sern it!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I don't mind the Kings, even though it is WEIRD for ice hockey to be played in places where it doesn't snow.


Snow ... ? That cold white stuff? We keep it up in the mountains where it belongs, less than an hour drive from LA. That way it doesn't mess up the surfing.


----------



## limr

Ah, then up in the mountains is where you'll find me 

I'm a winter-lovin' girl.

(Gorgeous pic, btw.)


----------



## limr

We can hang ten in the northeast, too 




Day 354 - Snowy by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Didn't the Kings originate in St. Louis?


Nope. According to WIKI "The team was founded on February 9, 1966, when Jack Kent Cooke was awarded an NHL expansion franchise for Los Angeles, becoming one of the six teams that began play as part of the 1967 NHL expansion." (I have a Gretzky ... the Great One ... autographed stick.)


----------



## BillM

It won't be long now


----------



## Gary A.

Remember the first US Winter Olympics were held in California.


----------



## Gary A.

January in Santa Barbara:











January in Wrightwood (local San Bernardino Mountains):


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I remember Atlanta had the Flames, DC the Caps, the Colorado Rockies.


----------



## snowbear

Found it.  Capitals & KC Scouts in 1974. NY Islanders and Atlanta Flames in 1972.


----------



## snowbear

Yo, Sharon.  You back, yet?


----------



## snowbear

For the Whovians on the board.  My BD cake from a couple of years ago,


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yo, Sharon.  You back, yet?



Just a few minutes ago! Actually got out of choir practice about 10 minutes early tonight--mostly because he decided that was the best he was going to get out of us tonight! 

But then I came home and had a different idea for my whatsit posting so had to go take some new pics.

Then I had to spend a few minutes reading what I missed in the Leaderboard thread...ah, Hockey is the topic du jour, eh? So I didn't miss a thing.


----------



## sm4him

Not a hockey fan, at all, but I did watch it a good bit years and years ago when the Atlanta Flames were around. I lived down there at the time, and it was cheap entertainment, that and Braves games, so we spent a lot of time watching both teams.

I love most sports, but somehow just never could get that excited about hockey. It might just have to do with that whole, "it ain't natural to play an ice sport where there's no snow" thing.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> For the Whovians on the board.  My BD cake from a couple of years ago,View attachment 86191



That is so awesome. My eldest son would LOVE that. Only now, I'm thinking I need to make him a cake that actually LOOKS like the Tardis.  Off to see what thinkgeek has...


----------



## BillM

That's one for the home team, sorry Mish but they best your Flyers can do is 81-1 this year


----------



## limr

I've never gotten into Dr Who but that is a super cool cake! 

I'm finally home. On Mondays and Wednesdays, I get home 11 hours after I leave it. It's a 45-minute commute. On Mondays, I teach from 11-1, go to my part-time admin job from 1-5, then teach from 6-8:15. 

Wednesdays, it's admin job from 10:00-ish to 3:00-ish (I'm always 'late' to that job if I'm coming straight from home, though it doesn't really matter because it's not a time-sensitive job and I always put in my hours and my work. Plus, no one cares. So it's often 10:30-3:30 or a bit later.) Then teach from 6-8:15. I often do some planning and grading while having some dinner during that break.

Friday is easy - just one class from 11-12, but I usually stick around and do a bunch of grading so I don't have to work on the weekend.

So I'm tired tonight, y'all.

But tomorrow, I get to take out The Beast to get some more fall foliage shots in before they all go away:



Day 360 - Mamiya C330 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Whoa, that's a long and complicated day, Leonore!

My Wednesdays are often just as long, but without so many twists and turns. I usually leave the house at about 8 to 8:30 a.m. on Wednesdays, work until about 5:30, then head to church for dinner, service and choir practice, and home by about 9 p.m., about 12.5 hours later.
But I'm a morning person, so I'd much rather start earlier and get home earlier. Not getting home until after 10 pm would make me cranky.

Oh, wait...everything makes me cranky. So, there's that.


----------



## sm4him

Our fall foliage has barely even gotten started.


----------



## snowbear

We have a couple of red leaves, but not many.


----------



## mishele

BillM said:


> That's one for the home team, sorry Mish but they best your Flyers can do is 81-1 this year


Oh no you didn't!!!!! Are we talking smack on opening night?!!! LOL


----------



## BillM

To do it right you start when they start 



Now I need to find a Red Wings fan to talk to about tomorrows game


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Whoa, that's a long and complicated day, Leonore!



Yeah, and that's a lot less complicated than it's been some semesters. In the Spring, I was teaching my two classes, doing my admin job, taking two Paralegal classes and doing an internship at the DA's office. That was insane. I used to go at that pace in college, but trying to do that at 43 is a whole different ball game!

(Everything makes me cranky, too! I knew I liked you!)


----------



## limr

Such is the life of an adjunct. Someday, I hope I will become a Real Girl!


----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> Now I need to find a Red Wings fan to talk to about tomorrows game



My wife has a nephew in Monroe - about 45 minutes South of Detroit.  I'll see if I can find his number.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that's a long and complicated day, Leonore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that's a lot less complicated than it's been some semesters. In the Spring, I was teaching my two classes, doing my admin job, taking two Paralegal classes and doing an internship at the DA's office. That was insane. I used to go at that pace in college, but trying to do that at 43 is a whole different ball game!
> 
> (Everything makes me cranky, too! I knew I liked you!)
Click to expand...

Wait til you get to the NEXT decade, and then you'll wish you had the energy you have at 43! It all starts going downhill, FAST!


----------



## mishele

Oooooo!!! Look at that!! I'm sandwiched between Sean and Maria!! Heaven!


----------



## snowbear

I haven't heard from Maria, today.  I don't think she's moved since I left her.


----------



## limr

She was out of town for a conference...was in Monday or Tuesday? Can't remember. But she was staying overnight so she might not have had much access or time in the past couple of days.

She's got some catching up to do!


----------



## Gary A.

My Kings are starting.


----------



## sm4him

Charlie is edging ever closer...I can feel him breathing on the back of my neck now.

Stop that, Charlie. It's creepy.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, since I don't give a rat's patootie about Hockey, just for fun, I'm gonna pick one of YOUR teams to cheer for this season.  You just have to convince that I should pick yours. 

3 reasons I should like YOUR hockey team better than the others...and....GO!


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm.  Are you using a different shampoo or conditioner?  That smells good.


----------



## snowbear

<-------     Notice change in avi, too!


----------



## snerd

Leonore.......... my wife's schedule is almost "exactly" the same as yours. Mon-Wed gone at 8:30am home at 8:30pm. Tue-Thur gone 9:00am home at 2:30pm. Well, except most Tue-Thur she's on some committee or other or has a faculty meeting. Every year she says she won't take on so much ever again LOL!!

ETA: Oh! She's 59 too!! Cranky old broad, sometimes!  

..................


----------



## Gary A.

I had a silver lining in an otherwise crappy day, the worse being tire shopping, ugh, Coming home from the tire store my driveway was blocked by the UPS truck. (There was plenty of room before and after my driveway ... but Mr. UPS always blocks the drive. I don't get it.) It was a surprise crate of wine! I belong to a wine club at a Sonoma winery. Six new bottles are now gracing my wine cabinet.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Okay, since I don't give a rat's patootie about Hockey, just for fun, I'm gonna pick one of YOUR teams to cheer for this season.  You just have to convince that I should pick yours.
> 
> *3 reasons I should like YOUR hockey team better than the others...and....GO!*



1) The Rangers are an Original 6 team, so they have a long proud history.

2) You already hate the Gators, so maybe you join me on the Rangers to make up for it? And in return, I'll root for one of your favorite pro teams.

3) Two words: Henrik Lundqvist






*drops mic*


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I had a silver lining in an otherwise crappy day, the worse being tire shopping, ugh, Coming home from the tire store my driveway was blocked by the UPS truck. (There was plenty of room before and after my driveway ... but Mr. UPS always blocks the drive. I don't get it.) It was a surprise crate of wine! I belong to a wine club at a Sonoma winery. Six new bottles are now gracing my wine cabinet.



Nice!!


----------



## snowbear

It's time.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, since I don't give a rat's patootie about Hockey, just for fun, I'm gonna pick one of YOUR teams to cheer for this season.  You just have to convince that I should pick yours.
> 
> *3 reasons I should like YOUR hockey team better than the others...and....GO!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The Rangers are an Original 6 team, so they have a long proud history.
> 
> 2) You already hate the Gators, so maybe you join me on the Rangers to make up for it? And in return, I'll root for one of your favorite pro teams.
> 
> 3) Two words: Henrik Lundqvist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drops mic*
Click to expand...


So, is he a good player? And, does he have all his teeth?
'Cause all I can tell from here is...he's HOT!  Certainly a vote in their favor...


----------



## limr

G'night, sweetheart! 

I'm soon to follow.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> It's time.



Thank goodness!! I wanted to go to bed an hour ago, but I couldn't sign off before Charlie did, or he'd pass me by for sure!!  

Actually, I just realized after he posted that what time it is...WHAT in the blue blazes am I still doing up??? 5:30 comes early in the morning!!

Plus, I'm pretty sure Charlie's going to pass by me tonight anyway--every thread I've looked at tonight, he'd already been there and posted!  Good job spreading the joy, Charlie!


----------



## sm4him

Goodnight, John Boy.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> So, is he a good player? And, does he have all his teeth?
> 'Cause all I can tell from here is...he's HOT!  Certainly a vote in their favor...



Oh, he's yummy delish! All his teeth and dude can do splits (though to be fair, so can most goalies.)

He's the goalie, and a really really good one at that. Henrik Lundqvist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, is he a good player? And, does he have all his teeth?
> 'Cause all I can tell from here is...he's HOT!  Certainly a vote in their favor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he's yummy delish! All his teeth and dude can do splits (though to be fair, so can most goalies.)
> 
> He's the goalie, and a really really good one at that. Henrik Lundqvist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Oh, he's a goalie?!? Now see, that's definitely a point in your team's favor. I'm already partial to goalies--I played goalkeeper in soccer for about 17 years, until I was pregnant with my firstborn! Turns out, the competitive leagues kinda frown on pregnant women playing Keeper.

And now, for real, good night. Must. Log. Off. before I read anything else interesting...


----------



## limr

Night!

My tea has steeped enough, so it's time for me and my kitties to retire as well. Nose back to the old Leaderboard grindstone tomorrow


----------



## astroNikon

You should visit in the summer up here ...


BillM said:


> To do it right you start when they start
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to find a Red Wings fan to talk to about tomorrows game


What about the Red WIngs ??


----------



## astroNikon

Well that BLEW ......

The International Space Station went flying across the sky tonight around 7:30 EST.  and in a perfect position in SE MIchigan.

here is the ISS on the right, with a jet flying across it on the left.
I was trying to take pics of it.  used my d600 and 80-200/2.8  ISO 10,159 (gotta love FX).  But I have some serious work to figure out .. like a longer lens and less exposure while still trying to track the thing.  Another reason for an AIS 400mm lens.  A telescope is good but focusing isn't really doable as it moves too fast, so gotta go with a regular lens for focusing abilities.

since the cheaper 400's are f/5.6 .. maybe just get a 2x manual converter for my lens ....


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, good morning!

I MADE IT!!!!  A short lived lead, I am quite sure.


----------



## BillM

sm4him said:


> So, is he a good player? And, does he have all his teeth?




Some goalies keep their teeth, but not many


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Good morning, good morning!
> 
> I MADE IT!!!!  A short lived lead, I am quite sure.


I'm sure you'll start pulling away now


----------



## snowbear

Not very likely - I have to leave for work in a bit.


----------



## snowbear

I figure, if I can hold on to it for a little while, I get a point for leading a lap.


----------



## sm4him

I don't know, I'm kinda running out of steam. Maybe after another cup of coffee, I'll decide I've got the motivation to come roaring back...


----------



## sm4him

...or maybe I'll take this opportunity to just be glad all that pressure is off and slide right off the board back into my normal happy state of oblivion.


----------



## snowbear

I say we try and coordinate for a tie


----------



## sm4him

That would be nearly impossible...but also EPIC.  Let's do it!


----------



## snowbear

Zoe found a little spider.


----------



## sm4him

wait, why did I say that? That means I have to keep posting! 
I feel the need for a nap coming on.


----------



## snowbear

Works for me.  I'm not sure how, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Zoe found a little spider.



Zoe's your cat?  Mine won't even bother with a spider.  Too many of 'em to choose from I guess.


----------



## snowbear

She ate it.  Calico - 1, Arachnid - 0


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is the kitten (though she's grown).  Bell is the older one.


----------



## sm4him

How old are they? I have one I still call a "kitty" though I guess she's about 6 now--her boy named her Fluffy, but I usually call her Demon Kitty.
Then I've got one named Hobbes who is 17.  She wouldn't catch a spider, or anything else, even if it crawled up and sat on her--she's not really into energy exertion.


----------



## snowbear

Do I get a post credit for reporting spam?  I hope so.


----------



## sm4him

Fluffy, on the other hand, has endeared herself to me this year. This is the first time ever, in the 9 years I've lived in this house, that I've suddenly seen mice! But she's killed both of the ones I've seen so far, including one that was in my bedroom. I love her for that alone.


----------



## snowbear

Bell is about nine or ten, and Zoe is two.  Both are rescues.

Jasper ( the "bottle" kitten) lived just about a year before the FLV did him in.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Fluffy, on the other hand, has endeared herself to me this year. This is the first time ever, in the 9 years I've lived in this house, that I've suddenly seen mice! But she's killed both of the ones I've seen so far, including one that was in my bedroom. I love her for that alone.



Good kitty.  Just be glad she hasn't dropped them in your bed.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Bell is about nine or ten, and Zoe is two.  Both are rescues.
> 
> Jasper ( the "bottle" kitten) lived just about a year before the FLV did him in.



Fluffy is a rescue, right off the streets. My son's then girlfriend had found her, she was just a little bitty kitten then and had obviously been abandoned. She was absolutely flea-ridden, and I suspect, from the way she acted, had been either abused or maybe just completely neglected.

She would only let my son pet her, wouldn't let anyone pick her up, and would only in extremely rare occasions sit in his lap but wouldn't come near mine.  Now she not only sits in my lap, she sprawls on me the minute I get in bed, and if I'm at the computer she jumps on the back of my chair and makes a nuisance of herself until she weedles her way down into my lap.


----------



## sm4him

If I'm gonna catch back up, I have to stop these LONG posts and go for the quantity.


----------



## snowbear

OK, time to leave for work.  At least I can nap in the truck (my lovely wife drives).


----------



## snowbear

yes, you do


----------



## sm4him

Time for more coffee...lots of cream, just a hint of sugar for me. although if I'm not home and black is the only option, I'll happily drink it black. How about you all?


----------



## sm4him

Oh good, Charlie's leaving. Time to play catch up, before *I* have to leave for work...because, you know, I've got that long 8-minute drive ahead of me.


----------



## mishele

Good morning!!!!
I have off work today, so watch out!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

I finally got my 3D printer working again.

I'm sure it will be great for an hour or so before I have to tear it down and clean it again.

Grrr.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Good morning!!!!
> I have off work today, so watch out!!!


 
I have the day off work every day... 5 days a week I go into the office anyways.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!!!
> I have off work today, so watch out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the day off work every day... 5 days a week I go into the office anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Good morning!!!!
> I have off work today, so watch out!!!



Mish...from 158 to 450 posts in a single day!! DO IT!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


>


 

Can't... Stop... Looking... At... Crazy... Surprised... Bird...


----------



## Stradawhovious

And I'm still not even on the father truckin' leaderboard.

All this effort for naught.


----------



## limr

Okay, I'm awake! I have coffee!!   What did I miss? What did I miss?

Oh. Cats and coffee.

Mrs.Parker and Zelda. Shelter cats, sisters, 4 years and change in age. Super bratty and desperately cute. Both eat bugs which make them awesome. Zelda is the snuggler, Mrs.Parker is the one who gets the voices bad and chases her tail. 

Coffee: milk, no sugar. If it's weak coffee I'm "forced" to drink, black. Espresso is black, no sugar.

Most delis around here finally put out the self-serve milk and sugar station, but some places, like Dunkin' Donuts, still prepare the coffee for you. Asking for a "regular" coffee will get you milk and 2 sugars.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> I have the day off work every day... 5 days a week I go into the office anyways.


 
It's quieter than surfing the web at home...


----------



## sm4him

I have to go to work in just a few minutes...as soon as my fingernail polish dries. 
But I have an absolutely stupid, useless meeting about something we wouldn't even have to meet about if someone else had totally screwed up HIS job so now I'm gonna have to redo three different things *I* did (a sign, a pdf for the website and a "rack card," which is a brochure size "flyer" to put on buses for people to take copies of). I'm irritated about it, so I'm gonna play on TPF before, after and maybe even during the meeting.


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!!!
> I have off work today, so watch out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the day off work every day... 5 days a week I go into the office anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's actually more freaky than your avatar


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Okay, I'm awake! I have coffee!!   What did I miss? What did I miss?
> 
> Oh. Cats and coffee.
> 
> Mrs.Parker and Zelda. Shelter cats, sisters, 4 years and change in age. Super bratty and desperately cute. Both eat bugs which make them awesome. Zelda is the snuggler, Mrs.Parker is the one who gets the voices bad and chases her tail.
> 
> Coffee: milk, no sugar. If it's weak coffee I'm "forced" to drink, black. Espresso is black, no sugar.
> 
> Most delis around here finally put out the self-serve milk and sugar station, but some places, like Dunkin' Donuts, still prepare the coffee for you. Asking for a "regular" coffee will get you milk and 2 sugars.



I'm not an Espresso fan. If that were my only choice, I'd drink it rather than go without though.

Hey by the way--evidently nobody else can even come up with a reason why I should cheer for their hockey team, so you may win a new convert by default!


----------



## astroNikon

Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!!!
> I have off work today, so watch out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the day off work every day... 5 days a week I go into the office anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's actually more freaky than your avatar
Click to expand...


CRAP!!!!! I was replying to say that I don't click the links Mish posts, because I just assume they will terrify me...but then by quoting your message, it made the stupid video run!!!! 

Note to self, don't even reply to posts with a link from Mish...my heart might not be able to take it.


----------



## limr

Woo hoo! 

First lesson: Potvin sucks. Learn it. Love it. Live it.
(Here's the story. It's a short one  POTVIN SUCKS )


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.


Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
Click to expand...

That's just a pleasant thought.


----------



## runnah

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just a pleasant thought.
Click to expand...

You may not want to though, considering his current condition ==> Had the day off.. you'll never guess where I went.. | Photography Forum


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.


 
Not enough bleach in the word to cleanse that image from my mind.

Thanks.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough bleach in the word to cleanse that image from my mind.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

This is not where I thought this thread would go this morning!!


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## sm4him

E--ewwww. That escalated quickly.


----------



## limr

Cats....think of cats...soft little cats...





Second time I've had to break out the Stewie gifs. Enough!


----------



## mishele




----------



## sm4him




----------



## mishele




----------



## Stradawhovious

Those cats all look delicious.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Those cats all look delicious.



You hush.


----------



## sm4him

Hey! We have the same cat!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## limr

That cat cracks me up. He looks human almost.

Edit: That was to Sharon, not that monstrosity runnah posted. And when I say monstrosity, I'm talking about the new "Star Wars" clip.


----------



## snowbear

Good news.  I'm running calculations again today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> You hush.


 
Hushpuppies?

or would they be Hushkitties in this case...


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## snowbear

Since it takes computer time to run calculations . . .


----------



## snowbear

Browser is able to hit TPF.


----------



## snowbear

Coffee: I like mine liquid.


----------



## mishele

The Best Cat GIF Post In The History Of Cat GIFs


----------



## limr

Okay, now those are cracking me up, runnah!


----------



## runnah




----------



## limr

Then there's this classic:





Be sure you watch until 0:50 to see one jump into the mosh pit.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

It's Linda Blair kitty


----------



## snowbear

For prosperity - I don't expect it to last.

*LEADERBOARD*




snowbear
425 Posts



sm4him
414 Posts



astroNikon
322 Posts



limr
294 Posts



Gary A.
253 Posts



tirediron
204 Posts



mmaria
174 Posts



mishele
158 Posts



snerd
154 Posts



Derrel
149 Posts


----------



## limr

Later, beeyotches. Gonna go take some pictures!


----------



## snowbear

Take some for us.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good news.  I'm running calculations again today.



Oh noooooo!! I'll never catch back up!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> For prosperity - I don't expect it to last.
> 
> *LEADERBOARD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 425 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him
> 414 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon
> 322 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> limr
> 294 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A.
> 253 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron
> 204 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria
> 174 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 158 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> snerd
> 154 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel
> 149 Posts


Are you kidding? I bet by the next time it refreshes, you'll have an even bigger lead. Because I've got a bunch of work to REDO, because of someone else's stupidity, before I can even get back to the work I have for today.  Bah!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

I need...


----------



## sm4him

more caffeine!!!


----------



## sm4him

DAGNABIT!!! I hate it when that happens:


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I *must* go do these stupid flyers.  Hopefully, this won't take too long.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Take some for us.


Yeah, some of us apparently have to sit in front of the computer and post the wazoo out of it to keep their position on the Leaderboard  lol


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I'll take photos of my screen and post them.


----------



## snowbear

Nah.


----------



## astroNikon

With all the cats watching I thought I would post this ....


----------



## snowbear

More chicken.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> More chicken.


It's not quite chicken, but I guess it depends upon how you prepare it.


----------



## sm4him

Two flyers down. Three to go.  For the first proofs, anyway.


----------



## sm4him

Charlie is getting about six posts for every ONE I do. The next refresh is gonna be quite a difference.


----------



## sm4him

AND, I've gotta go do family/social cr*p this evening!! Can't even sit in my own home and obsess about making pointless posts on TPF. Real life, jeesh!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> DAGNABIT!!! I hate it when that happens:
> 
> View attachment 86232


gonna have to write a script to post every 45 seconds just to catch up.


----------



## snowbear

Calculations!


----------



## sm4him

My calculations show you jetting off from the rest of the pack...


----------



## sm4him

I gotta think of more stupid cr*p to say


----------



## Gary A.

Buenas Dias Y'all. Colombian Supremo this morning. Delic. BTW- an espresso in the afternoon is one of the finest ways to enjoy coffee.


----------



## sm4him

I always thought I had a never-ending supply of insipid comments at my disposal, but now I'm rethinking that...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I always thought I had a never-ending supply of insipid comments at my disposal, but now I'm rethinking that...


I think you're doing a pretty good job ... even as we speak.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought I had a never-ending supply of insipid comments at my disposal, but now I'm rethinking that...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're doing a pretty good job ... even as we speak.
Click to expand...


Yes, I think it's pretty clever that I'm proving myself wrong about my own levels of insipidness.


----------



## snowbear

Only as long as the computer is doing it's thing.  When I have to do stuff, TPF goes away.


----------



## sm4him

Well then, you're not having to do enough stuff, because every stinkin' time I post…there you are posting even more!!


----------



## astroNikon

You two are both going to blow past Seans posting record from last month that has STOOD since the inception of the latest upgrade!!

Think of the legacy you two are going to create in TPF posting.


----------



## sm4him

Yes, but we couldn't do it without ALL of you, pushing us, making us better (well, actually reducing us to new levels of ridiculous, but we'll call that better), motivating us to post more and more, to forego our actual lives for the good of TPFers everywhere


----------



## sm4him

We are PALs, Photographers Against the Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought I had a never-ending supply of insipid comments at my disposal, but now I'm rethinking that...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're doing a pretty good job ... even as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think it's pretty clever that I'm proving myself wrong about my own levels of insipidness.
Click to expand...

Yes, somewhat clever (the high degree of transparency dilutes and lowers the cleverness bar) and now I'm a part of all this ... but directly disproving or even proving one's insipidness is always a challenge. My hat's off to you for that. Sorta like that old saying of "Is it better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you a fool than open it and remove all doubts."


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Yes, but we couldn't do it without ALL of you, pushing us, making us better (well, actually reducing us to new levels of ridiculous, but we'll call that better), motivating us to post more and more, to forego our actual lives for the good of TPFers everywhere


I'm just waiting and watching for the server to crash ...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Well then, you're not having to do enough stuff, because every stinkin' time I post…there you are posting even more!!


Postings gone amuck.


----------



## snowbear

Perhaps this thread will make the Admins see the light, or rather, the darkness, and put the LEADERBOARD into the batch of options that aren't enabled.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Well then, you're not having to do enough stuff, because every stinkin' time I post…there you are posting even more!!



Calculations, dear.


----------



## sm4him

OH YIKES!!!

I was about to think of some more stupid, pointless crap to post when I heard a noise outside. Looked out the window--someone just hit a guy on a motorcycle!
He's definitely still alive, but hurt bad enough that he isn't getting up out of the middle of the road--and it's right in a busy intersection too. This is BAD.
There were at least a half dozen people out there almost immediately to help, but he seems to be hurt bad enough that they are wisely not attempting to move him.


----------



## sm4him

Fortunately, where I work is just down the road from the police station, plus we have building security, so two security officers were almost immediately on the scene directing traffic and now there is a police car and a fire truck there. I can't see the guy who was hit anymore because the fire truck is in the intersection blocking the view. I just hope he's not too seriously hurt.   

Man, that just makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Gary A.

That's terrible.


----------



## snowbear

I hate to see people get hit like that.


----------



## sm4him

They've got him up and in the ambulance now. Just judging from the scene, I'm hoping that maybe he doesn't have anything worse than a broken leg.  His bike's pretty messed though. 

I was about to declare it lunch time--not sure I still have an appetite.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I hate to see people get hit like that.


 Yeah, I'm kinda glad I didn't actually SEE it; that would be far worse.  But I have a pretty vivid imagination.

The worst accident I ever actually saw was one time when I was driving to scouts with my boys, who were still in Cub Scouts at the time, so it was quite a few years ago. We were headed northbound. This truck was headed southbound, when a vehicle pulled out from a side street onto the main road where we were without yielding to traffic. He swerved to avoid hitting them, lost control of his truck, it rocked onto two wheels, then rocked over onto the opposite two wheels, crashed into a guardrail, and then FLIPPED completey OVER the rail and down this REALLY steep embankment and just…disappeared. There was a steep hill there, so he probably went at least 30-40 feet straight down.

I just knew I'd just seen a guy get killed.  I was shaking so bad I couldn't drive; I pulled off to the side and was about to go up to the nearest house to call 911 (not everyone had cell phones then) when the owner came out and said he'd just called them. We went across the street, and about the time we got to the other side…

…the truck driver came walking up the hill. Nothing broken, except his truck, which was demolished. It was pretty incredible.


----------



## Stradawhovious

70 Pages folks.  Keep it up!  Let's give this leaderboard a workout!!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, going to try to move on from that and keep going here. I'll need another Sheldon quote for inspiration:


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Perhaps this thread will make the Admins see the light, or rather, the darkness, and put the LEADERBOARD into the batch of options that aren't enabled.


That would reduce the TPF postings down about 95% or more


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps this thread will make the Admins see the light, or rather, the darkness, and put the LEADERBOARD into the batch of options that aren't enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> That would reduce the TPF postings down about 95% or more
Click to expand...


And yet, it would only increase the QUALITY of TPF postings by about 21%.


----------



## snowbear

I've seen a couple; I was in the VFD (a million years ago.)


----------



## snowbear

Well, I was into this only to see if I could even *get on* the LB, and I've surprised myself.  With that said, if this thread does not die a natural death come November, I'll opt out any further; Emily's C&C challenge should give me enough to do.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, you said in an earlier post (somewhere) that you worked with maps, or made them?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Well, I was into this only to see if I could even *get on* the LB, and I've surprised myself.  With that said, if this thread does not die a natural death come November, I'll opt out any further; Emily's C&C challenge should give me enough to do.



Agreed. I absolutely shocked myself by getting to the pole position. I was just trying to get ON the board; after that, I was no longer even posting to move up, just having fun. But I agree that come November 1, any points I personally wanted to make about the silliness of even HAVING a leaderboard will have been fulfilled and I plan to go back to normal level of unproductivity.


----------



## astroNikon

You two post enough where you can get your own thread ...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon, you said in an earlier post (somewhere) that you worked with maps, or made them?



Yeah, I've said that for simplicity's sake, but I don't really "create" the maps, or at least not the base map. We work with our Metropolitan Planning Commission here; they create base maps with all the streets, parks, etc. and then I create OUR route maps using overlays on the base map.  Like this.


----------



## snowbear

Nice.  What software are you using for that?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> You two post enough where you can get your own thread ...


Prolly our own forum.


----------



## sm4him

In November, we'll begin lobbying for a new subforum, the Leaderboard Chat Forum. Only those who make it to the Leaderboard each month gain access to that forum, and everyone else will just get a big error message, like that stupid "you must wait 2 more seconds before you can post again," only this one will say, "Sorry, you must have 1600 more posts by the end of this month before you can post in this uber-Elite forum."


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Nice.  What software are you using for that?



Illustrator.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> In November, we'll begin lobbying for a new subforum, the Leaderboard Chat Forum. Only those who make it to the Leaderboard each month gain access to that forum, and everyone else will just get a big error message, like that stupid "you must wait 2 more seconds before you can post again," only this one will say, "Sorry, you must have 1600 more posts by the end of this month before you can post in this uber-Elite forum."



And at least 75% of your posts must be pure drivel.


----------



## snowbear

Cool.

I make the base maps.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Cool.
> 
> I make the base maps.


Cool! We'd make a good team! We'll create our own forum, about making base maps and overlays for them. People will flock to it from all over the world. Mostly because we will never actually DISCUSS making maps or overlays for them.


----------



## snowbear

I just realized - our subforum will be more exclusive than the supporting member area.


----------



## snowbear

Now, how do we relate buses and fire trucks.  Oh - we have a rehab bus that gets taken to the scene of working fires so the firefighters can grab a quick cool down break.


----------



## snowbear

So the mapping-buses-firefighting-whatnot forum can be used to freely talk about . . .


----------



## sm4him

And OUR buses sometimes have a strange proclivity for catching on fire, thus necessitating a fire truck. 

Oops, did I just say that out loud???


----------



## snowbear

. . . chickens and ebola.


----------



## sm4him

I suspect undercooked chicken is what really causes ebola.


----------



## snowbear

Could be.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I make the base maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! We'd make a good team! We'll create our own forum, about making base maps and overlays for them. People will flock to it from all over the world. Mostly because we will never actually DISCUSS making maps or overlays for them.
Click to expand...

Like Seinfeld.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I make the base maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! We'd make a good team! We'll create our own forum, about making base maps and overlays for them. People will flock to it from all over the world. Mostly because we will never actually DISCUSS making maps or overlays for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Seinfeld.
Click to expand...

EXACTLY like Seinfeld. Only different.
And not nearly as hilarious. Except to us.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I suspect undercooked chicken is what really causes ebola.



I think it's if you dance like a chicken


----------



## snowbear

Ah - yes dancing can damage you.  But it has to be dancing like an under-cooked chicken


----------



## sm4him

Or dancing WITH an undercooked chicken.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Or dancing WITH an undercooked chicken.


I don't think that is legal in most states.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or dancing WITH an undercooked chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that is legal in most states.
Click to expand...

Most
Just not theirs ...


----------



## snowbear

Maryland, the home of Perdue Chicken.  Need I say more?


----------



## Gary A.

I think consenting goes a long way in some states.


----------



## sm4him

THIS JUST IN:


----------



## snowbear

And you were worried that you couldn't get the lead back.

16 and then we start going one for one.


----------



## Stradawhovious

*CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## snowbear

yeah, right.


----------



## snerd

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
Click to expand...

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!!


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria  better watch out

that's all I'm saying


----------



## snowbear

Calculations.   Copying a field and data from one database file to another database file; 250,000 records.  This will take a few minutes.


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Sean is right off the board now, as Snerd just walloped his way past Derrel and is now sniffing up Mish's rear's behind by 4 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mish, don't look back but you can have Snerd wipe for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the smell of napalm in the morning!!
Click to expand...

you're a little late with the comment
we already went through detox with a bunch of kitty pictures


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> mmaria  better watch out
> 
> that's all I'm saying



Mish is all over her.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> And you were worried that you couldn't get the lead back.
> 
> 16 and then we start going one for one.



See, now I just think you're trying to trick me into slowing down so you can catch back up.


----------



## snowbear

I'll have two weeks to catch up.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I'll have two weeks to catch up.


Well, not really.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'll have two weeks to catch up.



Exactly!! Which is why I need to keep trying to build a bigger lead right now, so we'll still be even toward the end of the month.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I'll have two weeks to catch up.


Cheap early speed ... ?


----------



## sm4him

Plus, you never know when I may decide to quit posting for a while and go do some photography...


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I'll have two weeks to catch up.





snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not really.
Click to expand...


I am not going to spend that much time in front of the computer.  I do too much of that as it is.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap early speed ... ?
Click to expand...

Off from work.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to spend that much time in front of the computer.  I do too much of that as it is.
Click to expand...


Besides, Mish is letting me paint something of hers.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not really.
Click to expand...

Don't you just love quoting yourself? There must be some cool French phase for quoting oneself ... like ... Merde dans votre chapeau ... or sumpthin'.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have two weeks to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap early speed ... ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off from work.
Click to expand...

I'm using an auto racing term in qualifying the early leaders.


----------



## snowbear

I quote myself to maintain continuity in a continuously dynamic forum.


----------



## sm4him

I quote myself to make me feel more important.


----------



## snerd

astroNikon said:


> ......... you're a little late with the comment
> we already went through detox with a bunch of kitty pictures


----------



## snowbear

I was reading a thread on using reflectors and thought of this (I didn't want to junk up THAT thread). 

I once used a small 5-in-1 reflector while trying to photograph some ants in a "sidewalk crack" (expansion joint).  The little buggers kept changing direction, thinking the time was magically changing from afternoon to morning and back.  I spent 10 or 15 minutes messing with them and completely forgot to take the photo.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I was reading a thread on using reflectors and thought of this (I didn't want to junk up THAT thread).
> 
> I once used a small 5-in-1 reflector while trying to photograph some ants in a "sidewalk crack" (expansion joint).  The little buggers kept changing direction, thinking the time was magically changing from afternoon to morning and back.  I spent 10 or 15 minutes messing with them and completely forgot to take the photo.


 Well, now I just want to skip dinner with the family so I can go home, grab my reflector and find some ants.  Pretty sure my house was built on top of a giant anthill, so finding them isn't much of a challenge.


----------



## snowbear

Did you see my latest post in What is it (or are you ignoring it)?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Did you see my latest post in What is it (or are you ignoring it)?



Missed it. Got trapped into doing some actual work. Replied now.

And now I gotta go do some MORE actual work. Gosh durn it, what do they think they PAY me to work or something???


----------



## snowbear

At least you get paid.


----------



## mishele

Haha!! Not working today!!


----------



## snowbear

Sure you are - just not at the office.  I see the Challenge Voting thread is up - a lot of good content this time.


----------



## mishele

I know....FINALLY!!


----------



## sm4him

BAHAHAHAHA…I just saw this on Facebook; this is hilarious.
I have a sinking feeling that the person who created it was actually serious. Dyslexic, and serious.


----------



## snowbear

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......... you're a little late with the comment
> we already went through detox with a bunch of kitty pictures
Click to expand...

I must be dumb
I don't understand


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . it's pretty quiet in here.


----------



## snowbear

I get off work (still waiting for my lovely wife to finish) and I'm alone


----------



## snowbear

Oh well.  Such is life.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Reminds me of a school bus with bad shocks.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, it was quiet because I left work for the drive home. But now, 17 minutes later, I've gotten home, checked my bird feeders, gotten a drink (just a Diet Dr. Pepper this time, heading out in a bit), answered a couple of other posts and now...here I am!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Reminds me of a school bus with bad shocks.



Which is to say, a school bus.


----------



## snowbear

And I'm still waiting for my lovely wife to finish up a few things before we head out.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - I guess the bad shocks are standard equipment.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


>



NOOOOOO.


----------



## snowbear

I really mean to get down your way, again.  I have an old family friend in Knoxville, though we haven't seen her in years.


----------



## sm4him

^that was my required therapy after seeing the clown.


----------



## snowbear

But "Soft Kitty" is for when you  are sick.


----------



## snowbear

Your post got in while I was still typing.

Clown is for Mish


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I really mean to get down your way, again.  I have an old family friend in Knoxville, though we haven't seen her in years.



Wouldn't that be odd if I knew them? I don't though...if I don't go to church with them, and I'm not related, I don't know them. I don't get out much. 

You NEED to come down here, and we'll get together.  And there's always somewhere to go shoot. We could shoot downtown, or go out to one of my bird spots!  Unless your wife detests that idea, then we could just all have dinner and coffee.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> But "Soft Kitty" is for when you  are sick.



Well, seeing the clown gave me an upset stomach, so that's close enough. It's a kind of sick.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I'll give you that.


----------



## snowbear

Did you ever see the movie "Mystic Pizza?"


----------



## sm4him

Actually, the brother and sister-in-law I'm about to go have dinner with are the ones that live up your way. They live in DC, walking distance from Capitol Hill.  They are here for my brother's class reunion and we're going to take the opportunity to do some genealogy stuff and sort through old family photos. I've scanned thousands of photos over the last few years so he needs to get copies of some of them.


----------



## snowbear

a VERY nice area.  The areas around it were a bit ratty back in the day but things are really improving around the city.


----------



## astroNikon

Do you talk this much in person?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Did you ever see the movie "Mystic Pizza?"



I did, but it's been YEARS ago, and I remember pretty much nothing about it.


----------



## snowbear

Only to myself.


----------



## snowbear

OK,  I've got a snapshot to post that's related to the movie.  I'll throw it out tonight


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Do you talk this much in person?



It depends. If I'm around people I know and am comfortable with, you get me started and I just keep going and going!  Plus, I speak at women's ministry events, so I'm used to just coming up with stuff to say to fill a few minutes... 

But in a small group where I don't know people, I tend to just stay quiet and study people.


----------



## snowbear

Time to go home!!


----------



## astroNikon

Yea


sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you talk this much in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. If I'm around people I know and am comfortable with, you get me started and I just keep going and going!  Plus, I speak at women's ministry events, so I'm used to just coming up with stuff to say to fill a few minutes...
> 
> But in a small group where I don't know people, I tend to just stay quiet and study people.
Click to expand...

Yeah
But what about Charlie
He just doesn't shut up


----------



## sm4him

I didn't talk, AT ALL, until I was almost 3 years old. My mother kept asking the doctor if she should be concerned. He said she should just be counting her blessings, lol. Especially since she already had 4 other kids yakking up a storm.

Now, she says I've been making up for lost time the rest of my life.


----------



## astroNikon

OMG
Limr is sneaking up on me

Oh wait, I might just like that


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I didn't talk, AT ALL, until I was almost 3 years old. My mother kept asking the doctor if she should be concerned. He said she should just be counting her blessings, lol. Especially since she already had 4 other kids yakking up a storm.
> 
> Now, she says I've been making up for lost time the rest of my life.


I can tell ...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Yea
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you talk this much in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends. If I'm around people I know and am comfortable with, you get me started and I just keep going and going!  Plus, I speak at women's ministry events, so I'm used to just coming up with stuff to say to fill a few minutes...
> 
> But in a small group where I don't know people, I tend to just stay quiet and study people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah
> But what about Charlie
> He just doesn't shut up
Click to expand...


What's funny is Charlie has been on TPF longer than either of us--in fact, longer than both of us combined. But he had fewer posts than either of us, at least before this started!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> OMG
> Limr is sneaking up on me
> 
> Oh wait, I might just like that



You gotta watch her every minute.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Only to myself.


Talking to oneself has certain advantages ... you're dealing with a high class person and if there's a controversial subject, you don't have to bring it up.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to oneself has certain advantages ... you're dealing with a high class person and if there's a controversial subject, you don't have to bring it up.
Click to expand...


My father always said that sometimes talking to yourself is the only way to get any intelligent conversation.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to oneself has certain advantages ... you're dealing with a high class person and if there's a controversial subject, you don't have to bring it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father always said that sometimes talking to yourself is the only way to get any intelligent conversation.
Click to expand...

 ... and a seat on the metro.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, time to head for dinner with visiting kinfolk, then a night of looking at old family photos and talking genealogy.


----------



## limr

Whew! Finally caught up reading the 7 pages since this morning!



astroNikon said:


> OMG
> Limr is sneaking up on me
> 
> Oh wait, I might just like that



Oh yeah, you will!



sm4him said:


> You gotta watch her every minute.



Oh yeah, you do!


----------



## limr

Speaking of Sheldon Cooper quotes, I just have to say that THIS one annoys the every-lovin' sh*t out of me:






It was DOROTHY PARKER, not Sheldon Cooper!

  

Now you know.


----------



## limr

And yes, that's who Mrs.Parker was named for:



Day 313 - Mrs Parker 5 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And because you're now just dying to know, Zelda took her name from the wife of F.Scott Fitzgerald. Yes, yes, I know 



Day 229 - Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

So I hiked about 2.5 miles today - not a lot of distance, but much of it was climbing and scrambling - and took 2 rolls of film (Portra 400 and Ektar). Hopefully some of them will come out well. I'll find out tomorrow.

Then I ran a bunch of errands, came home and ate dinner, and now I have a beer (Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Foolishly bought non-refrigerated 6-pack so had to leave it in the fridge for a bit) and I'll do a little grading and postwhoring!


----------



## Gary A.

At the barbers.


----------



## astroNikon

I had parent teacher conferences


----------



## astroNikon

And I just got back from the dentist   No cavities


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I had parent teacher conferences



Having flashbacks. Had to do those as a teacher. My first year in Istanbul working at the private K-12 school, I had more students than any other teacher because I taught 2 classes in every grade from 6th to 11th (really it was 6-10, but they include one year of "high school prep" after 9th and before 10th, and high school ends after 11th grade; so it adds up to the same thing as our 9-12, but they call it different things.) More than 200 students. Those parent-teacher conferences took me HOURS. There was a line out the door; it was like a friggin' assembly line. For the first one, I needed someone to interpret, but then for ones held later in the year, I did them myself for the most part. Some parents spoke English, a lot were satisfied with what I could tell them in Turkish, and for some of the more complicated cases, we brought someone to interpret.

I was barely even human by the end of those nights.


----------



## astroNikon

But I need a couple crowns


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> And I just got back from the dentist   No cavities



Show off.


----------



## mishele

I just wanted you guys to know...


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> But I need a couple crowns



Here ya go


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Whew! Finally caught up reading the 7 pages since this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG
> Limr is sneaking up on me
> 
> Oh wait, I might just like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you will!
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta watch her every minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you do!
Click to expand...




snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I need a couple crowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go
Click to expand...

thank you
You're the best


----------



## snowbear

You're welcome.


----------



## limr

Crowns. Ouch. For both the tooth and the wallet.


----------



## snowbear

> Yeah
> But what about Charlie
> He just doesn't shut up



Just until the end of October, then I'll go back to being semi-introverted.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Crowns. Ouch. For both the tooth and the wallet.


Yeah
They're not bad
I cannot take anti pain medicine ... But it's not too bad anyways.  They just drill for a bit


----------



## astroNikon

I like bananas


----------



## astroNikon

On my pizza


----------



## snowbear

[QUOTE="astroNikon, post: 3336337, member: 154561"
I cannot take anti pain medicine [/QUOTE]

that sucks.


----------



## limr

So no Novocaine??


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> On my pizza



Ew.

And it's a travesty that I have to wait 13 more seconds to post, "Ew."


----------



## astroNikon

But also Ice cream


----------



## snowbear

Banana peppers on pizza, maybe.


----------



## astroNikon

On my toast


----------



## astroNikon

Yes no novacaine


----------



## Gary A.

I BBQ my pizza. Check that ... I cook my pizza on the BBQ.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> So no Novocaine??


novocaine actually doesn't take the pain away.
it's useless.
and that stupid gel that they like to use .. is like napalm to me.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.


why is everyone buying a Lee System ?

It's all Jakes fault !!


----------



## astroNikon

OMG

 you two are both ABOVE 500 already !!


----------



## astroNikon

B-I-N-G-O  .. is his name


----------



## astroNikon

I'm just "test" posting like Charlie does


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I BBQ my pizza. Check that ... I cook my pizza on the BBQ.


I can't understand why people like BBQ sauce on a pizza ??
That just isn't right.


----------



## snowbear

They gave me something with codeine when I had my wisdom teeth yanked.  It didn't kill the pain - I just didn't give a crap.


----------



## limr

Yeah, I know it's not really a pain-killer, but it certainly deals with the pain while the drilling is happening. I know all about the dentist. I'm fairly tolerant to the Novocaine, so they have to use a lot for me. I couldn't even imagine having work done on my teeth without it.

I have to get my wisdom teeth out soon and I am absolutely dreading it. But of course, I insist on being knocked out for it, so it has to be with an oral surgeon. I know myself. I can tough my way through a lot, but I can not handle being awake for even one extraction, much less four.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I'm just "test" posting like Charlie does



Join the club!


----------



## snowbear

I had mine done two-at-a-time.


----------



## astroNikon

the last time I tried novocaine they gave me 3 shots of it.
The pain of the needles were far more than the pain of hte drilling.
and it still did nothing but numb my lips


----------



## astroNikon

I've had 2 caps done at the same time
couple cavities before too with no novocaine

the pain the the needles just ain't worth it.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is everyone buying a Lee System ?
> 
> It's all Jakes fault !!
Click to expand...

I went Lee, (even though it is much more expensive than other systems), because they have the best neutral color. All the others have anywhere from slight to significant color shift. But I didn't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit (the stuff that holds the filters onto the camera. I went with 'The Filter Dude' kit, same thing at about half the cost.

G


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I BBQ my pizza. Check that ... I cook my pizza on the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why people like BBQ sauce on a pizza ??
> That just isn't right.
Click to expand...

I don't use BBQ sauce on my pizza, I just cook 'em on the BBQ.


----------



## Gary A.

... But Ice Cream and Bananas on pizza is acceptable?


----------



## CameraClicker

Ice cream and bananas are fine.  It's the wheat that's bad for you.


----------



## astroNikon

I just cooked a pizza .. and my kids ate it before I had a chance to get any.
all becz of TPF !!


----------



## astroNikon

now I'm still hungry


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> ... But Ice Cream and Bananas on pizza is acceptable?


no
ice cream on toast


----------



## snowbear

I had tacos


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is everyone buying a Lee System ?
> 
> It's all Jakes fault !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went Lee, (even though it is much more expensive than other systems), because they have the best neutral color. All the others have anywhere from slight to significant color shift. But I didn't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit (the stuff that holds the filters onto the camera. I went with 'The Filter Dude' kit, same thing at about half the cost.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Filter Dude Kit ??


----------



## snowbear

I like tacos


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I had tacos


pizza tacos ?



or ...

CHICKEN Tactoes ??


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I like tacos


and I'm sure tacos like you back.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I had mine done two-at-a-time.



The dentist suggested that, but I'd rather deal with that only once. The trick is paying for it and finding a good time to do it. Actually, this semester might be a good time to do it. The oral surgeon at the office I use only comes on Wednesday a month. I would have to get a sub for my Wed. night class and I might take Friday off too. I get one paid sick day per section per semester (and I'm lucky I even get that much) so that would use up both my sick days. I wouldn't be able to get sick again for the rest of the semester, but I could have Thurs-Sun to recover without worrying about work (I already have Thurs off.)

But then there's still the payment to consider...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is everyone buying a Lee System ?
> 
> It's all Jakes fault !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went Lee, (even though it is much more expensive than other systems), because they have the best neutral color. All the others have anywhere from slight to significant color shift. But I didn't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit (the stuff that holds the filters onto the camera. I went with 'The Filter Dude' kit, same thing at about half the cost.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Ohh that pretty kewl

Looks like good quality
 that's my route

i was looking at cheaper holders but they all look quite a bit "cheaper"


----------



## snowbear

not pizza tacos . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . chicken.


----------



## limr

I had quinoa and veggies for dinner.

BBQ sauce, bananas, ice cream...these things have no business on a pizza.

I don't know what y'all are talking about.

I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine done two-at-a-time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dentist suggested that, but I'd rather deal with that only once. The trick is paying for it and finding a good time to do it. Actually, this semester might be a good time to do it. The oral surgeon at the office I use only comes on Wednesday a month. I would have to get a sub for my Wed. night class and I might take Friday off too. I get one paid sick day per section per semester (and I'm lucky I even get that much) so that would use up both my sick days. I wouldn't be able to get sick again for the rest of the semester, but I could have Thurs-Sun to recover without worrying about work (I already have Thurs off.)
> 
> But then there's still the payment to consider...
Click to expand...


Good luck.


----------



## snowbear

I like BBQ chicken on pizza, occasionally.


----------



## limr

I don't think I'm going to last much longer, y'all. Feeling quite tired tonight. And I think the Oktoberfest sort of helped me along in my desire to get to bed early tonight.


----------



## snowbear

G'night, Lenny.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.



You're eating your sisters with a pizza this weekend?
a blood pizza?
what do you use for cheese ?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating your sisters with a pizza this weekend?
> a blood pizza?
> what do you use for cheese ?
Click to expand...


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

Grammar:  The difference between knowing your $h!t and knowing you're $h!t.


----------



## astroNikon

where were we when we were where?


----------



## snowbear

How's about a couple of Prairie Dogs?


----------



## limr

Punctuation: It's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## astroNikon

we have to get to 80 pages before quitting for the night


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Punctuation: It's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


Oh My ...


----------



## limr

Hee


----------



## astroNikon

that needed to be sensored ... or snerderd


----------



## astroNikon

where is page 79


----------



## astroNikon

ever since I typed blood pizza
now I get ads for tampons

what is the correlation there ??


----------



## limr

Sensored shmensored.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Punctuation: It's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.



Don't you mean capitalization?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> ever since I typed blood pizza
> now I get ads for tampons
> 
> what is the correlation there ??


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ever since I typed blood pizza
> now I get ads for tampons
> 
> what is the correlation there ??
Click to expand...

oh yeah

that's funny


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punctuation: It's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean capitalization?
Click to expand...


It falls under the same umbrella of "Mechanics."


----------



## snowbear

You really DID have a good time at Octoberfest, didn't you?


----------



## astroNikon

ha






ha


----------



## snowbear

I was a mechanic's helper at a beer distributor when I was young.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> It falls under the same umbrella of "Mechanics."


and I own an umbrella


----------



## astroNikon

what's the odds that the top 5 posters are going to get banned from TPF for a month or two ?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punctuation: It's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse and helping your uncle jack off a horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean capitalization?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It falls under the same umbrella of "Mechanics."
Click to expand...




snowbear said:


> I was a mechanic's helper at a beer distributor when I was young.





astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It falls under the same umbrella of "Mechanics."
> 
> 
> 
> and I own an umbrella
Click to expand...

We've got this covered!


----------



## astroNikon

are we on page 80 yet .. I really need to go to bed and turn off the computer.


----------



## snowbear

After all of this crap, it might be a good thing!


----------



## limr

Oooh, we can all hang out in detention together!


----------



## snowbear

Go on -- I'll take it from here.


----------



## astroNikon

a modern day "breakfast club"


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Oooh, we can all hang out in detention together!



maybe they'll exile us the the soon to be formed Leaderboard subforum.  Sharon came up with the details.


----------



## astroNikon

or I guess "TPF Burrito club"
we could sit around and talk about not using our cameras


----------



## snerd

Yes, we have no bananas.


----------



## snowbear

Snerd - a little late to the party, but welcome.


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Yes, we have no bananas.


the Snerd guy is here to post through the night !!

all HAIL SNERD !!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Snerd - a little late to the party, but welcome.


he had to read the last 7 pages to catch up


----------



## snowbear

We MUST be close to another page, by now.


----------



## snowbear

Ten-four


----------



## astroNikon

yeah.
page 80

I'm OUTTA HERE


----------



## snowbear

OK.  This out of sequence stuff is making me see double.  I need to start quoting again.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have no bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> the Snerd guy is here to post through the night !!
> 
> all HAIL SNERD !!
Click to expand...


----------



## pgriz

Well now.  Y'all beat that other thread (72 pager) to death and are still going strong.  So each of you gets the Hamster Cage prize!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BLeOfDUXJ...AA6I/6FQaD0QyRu4/s1600/HAMSTER+ON+A+WHEEL.jpg


----------



## snerd

Some of us have to get sleep at some time or other. Do you people ever sleep?!


----------



## snowbear

But we still have another 100+ posts to go.

I guess we'll kick that thread's butt tomorrow.


----------



## snerd

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snerd - a little late to the party, but welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> he had to read the last 7 pages to catch up
Click to expand...

Exactly!!!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> But we still have another 100+ posts to go.
> 
> I guess we'll kick that thread's but tomorrow.


but ?
or butt ?


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> Some of us have to get sleep at some time or other. Do you people ever sleep?!


Only when I drive.


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we still have another 100+ posts to go.
> 
> I guess we'll kick that thread's but tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> but ?
> or butt ?
Click to expand...

is that a monkey's but
or a monkey's butt ?


----------



## snerd

Plus, I've been coping with a reaction to a new drug doc put me on.......... Meloxicam. It's for arthritis and such. After 3 days, my face and upper chest turned beet-red! It's like a bad sunburn. Not too uncomfortable, but stopped taking them yesterday, so it may take another day or two to recoup.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> Some of us have to get sleep at some time or other. Do you people ever sleep?!



Hey, it's not even 10:00 here yet!

Having said that, I'll be in bed before 11 tonight. That's WEIRD for me because I'm an incurable night owl, but I'm oddly tired tonight. Often get a second wind right about now but nope. We hit our 80-page mark for the day so I'm going to go make my tea and head out.


----------



## snerd

Yes............. my face looks like my ass now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Well now.  Y'all beat that other thread (72 pager) to death and are still going strong.  So each of you gets the Hamster Cage prize!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BLeOfDUXJtg/UQgrQOHuFRI/AAAAAAAAA6I/6FQaD0QyRu4/s1600/HAMSTER ON A WHEEL.jpg



I'd rather have a bunny  or a kitty  prize.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have to get sleep at some time or other. Do you people ever sleep?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's not even 10:00 here yet!
> 
> Having said that, I'll be in bed before 11 tonight. That's WEIRD for me because I'm an incurable night owl, but I'm oddly tired tonight. Often get a second wind right about now but nope. We hit our 80-page mark for the day so I'm going to go make my tea and head out.
Click to expand...

Yep, after so many years working nights, I just can't seem to get to sleep before 2:00am now. It's taken 6 months to get to sleep that early, up from 4:00am or so!


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - I'm going to take a quick look around the rest of the forum and head out.


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have to get sleep at some time or other. Do you people ever sleep?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's not even 10:00 here yet!
> 
> Having said that, I'll be in bed before 11 tonight. That's WEIRD for me because I'm an incurable night owl, but I'm oddly tired tonight. Often get a second wind right about now but nope. We hit our 80-page mark for the day so I'm going to go make my tea and head out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, after so many years working nights, I just can't seem to get to sleep before 2:00am now. It's taken 6 months to get to sleep that early, up from 4:00am or so!
Click to expand...


I hated shift work.  Then when I got back on permanent days, I was taking after-hours calls.  That lasted for about 17 years.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is everyone buying a Lee System ?
> 
> It's all Jakes fault !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went Lee, (even though it is much more expensive than other systems), because they have the best neutral color. All the others have anywhere from slight to significant color shift. But I didn't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit (the stuff that holds the filters onto the camera. I went with 'The Filter Dude' kit, same thing at about half the cost.
> 
> G
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filter Dude Kit ??
Click to expand...

Go here:

The Filter Holder | FilterDude


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a landscaper, but recently I've had a hankering ... in the last week or so I've acquired a big boy tripod (separate legs and head), a remote radio trigger, a Lee Filter System and a couple of filters and today some plates came in for the head. I am all pumped up to go shoot some landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is everyone buying a Lee System ?
> 
> It's all Jakes fault !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went Lee, (even though it is much more expensive than other systems), because they have the best neutral color. All the others have anywhere from slight to significant color shift. But I didn't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit (the stuff that holds the filters onto the camera. I went with 'The Filter Dude' kit, same thing at about half the cost.
> 
> G
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh that pretty kewl
> 
> Looks like good quality
> that's my route
> 
> i was looking at cheaper holders but they all look quite a bit "cheaper"
Click to expand...

This stuff is the real deal. The filters fit well and seems well crafted. Plus no shipping charges. The price is so good that I got everything and different sized adapters so I can hook into differents lenses. I am very pleased with the Filter Dude.


----------



## Gary A.

H E L L O ... anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

WTF - everybody crap out?


----------



## Gary A.

I get back from Costco and everybody is in bed.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Speaking of Sheldon Cooper quotes, I just have to say that THIS one annoys the every-lovin' sh*t out of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was DOROTHY PARKER, not Sheldon Cooper!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know.



Actually, I *already* knew that.  Because I is erudite.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> So I hiked about 2.5 miles today - not a lot of distance, but much of it was climbing and scrambling - and took 2 rolls of film (Portra 400 and Ektar). Hopefully some of them will come out well. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Then I ran a bunch of errands, came home and ate dinner, and now I have a beer (Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Foolishly bought non-refrigerated 6-pack so had to leave it in the fridge for a bit) and I'll do a little grading and postwhoring!



I just now got home. Dinner with my mom, sister, two brothers and sister-in-law (one brother and sil here visiting from DC), then off to the "after party" with the same people as well as my youngest son, his girlfriend, my niece and her new husband. Pored over old family photos--I've scanned in thousands of them from about the 1920s on and my brother wanted copies. We also started sorting through the box of old letters and writings from my grandfather and grandmother that he had. I have some as well--most of these are from the early 1940s through the mid-1950s, when my grandparents and their two youngest kids went to live in South America while my mom stayed here and went to design school in NYC, where she met my dad.
Brought home a huge stack of letters to start scanning and transcribing.


----------



## snerd

Father of the Year


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I get back from Costco and everybody is in bed.



I'm not in bed; I just got home. I'll be headed to bed pretty soon though--this is really absurdly late for me!  I am almost NEVER up past midnight! 

Because no matter what time I go to bed, I will still wake up by about 6 a.m.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> Father of the Year



I don't know...this one is a pretty strong contender:


----------



## snerd

What a maroon!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> They gave me something with codeine when I had my wisdom teeth yanked.  It didn't kill the pain - I just didn't give a crap.



I can't do codeine. It does kill the pain, but it also makes me so sick that I'd rather just be in pain.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I had quinoa and veggies for dinner.
> 
> BBQ sauce, bananas, ice cream...these things have no business on a pizza.
> 
> I don't know what y'all are talking about.
> 
> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.



I agree. BBQ sauce on pizza is an idea from the devil. It's evil.


----------



## snerd

Got me a new bike....................


----------



## snerd




----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> Plus, I've been coping with a reaction to a new drug doc put me on.......... Meloxicam. It's for arthritis and such. After 3 days, my face and upper chest turned beet-red! It's like a bad sunburn. Not too uncomfortable, but stopped taking them yesterday, so it may take another day or two to recoup.



Oh yeah! I took that stuff once, for the same reason, and with the same results!

Trouble is, I have a lot of trouble ever connecting the physiological dots. It took DAYS for me to finally realize that my symptoms might just be a result of taking a NEW med. I was beet red, sweating profusely, felt like I was having the world's worst hot flash (although at the time, I didn't know what that was like). The arthritis hadn't even been all that bad!  I decided I was MUCH happier just dealing with the arthritis.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hiked about 2.5 miles today - not a lot of distance, but much of it was climbing and scrambling - and took 2 rolls of film (Portra 400 and Ektar). Hopefully some of them will come out well. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Then I ran a bunch of errands, came home and ate dinner, and now I have a beer (Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Foolishly bought non-refrigerated 6-pack so had to leave it in the fridge for a bit) and I'll do a little grading and postwhoring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now got home. Dinner with my mom, sister, two brothers and sister-in-law (one brother and sil here visiting from DC), then off to the "after party" with the same people as well as my youngest son, his girlfriend, my niece and her new husband. Pored over old family photos--I've scanned in thousands of them from about the 1920s on and my brother wanted copies. We also started sorting through the box of old letters and writings from my grandfather and grandmother that he had. I have some as well--most of these are from the early 1940s through the mid-1950s, when my grandparents and their two youngest kids went to live in South America while my mom stayed here and went to design school in NYC, where she met my dad.
> Brought home a huge stack of letters to start scanning and transcribing.
Click to expand...

All that family history is very cool.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now.  Y'all beat that other thread (72 pager) to death and are still going strong.  So each of you gets the Hamster Cage prize!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BLeOfDUXJtg/UQgrQOHuFRI/AAAAAAAAA6I/6FQaD0QyRu4/s1600/HAMSTER ON A WHEEL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a bunny  or a kitty  prize.
Click to expand...


We have to get to 2000 for the bunny prize, 3500 for the kitty prize.


----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hiked about 2.5 miles today - not a lot of distance, but much of it was climbing and scrambling - and took 2 rolls of film (Portra 400 and Ektar). Hopefully some of them will come out well. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Then I ran a bunch of errands, came home and ate dinner, and now I have a beer (Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Foolishly bought non-refrigerated 6-pack so had to leave it in the fridge for a bit) and I'll do a little grading and postwhoring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now got home. Dinner with my mom, sister, two brothers and sister-in-law (one brother and sil here visiting from DC), then off to the "after party" with the same people as well as my youngest son, his girlfriend, my niece and her new husband. Pored over old family photos--I've scanned in thousands of them from about the 1920s on and my brother wanted copies. We also started sorting through the box of old letters and writings from my grandfather and grandmother that he had. I have some as well--most of these are from the early 1940s through the mid-1950s, when my grandparents and their two youngest kids went to live in South America while my mom stayed here and went to design school in NYC, where she met my dad.
> Brought home a huge stack of letters to start scanning and transcribing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that family history is very cool.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I love family history. My grandfather wrote some really cool stories, under a psuedonym no less, but he (and my grandmother) also wrote a ton of letters that talk about their experiences in South America. He took a lot of photos too (my first camera was the Kodak Brownie that had been his in South America), and so I feel really connected to him even though he passed away before I was ever born. He was only about 52 when he died.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had quinoa and veggies for dinner.
> 
> BBQ sauce, bananas, ice cream...these things have no business on a pizza.
> 
> I don't know what y'all are talking about.
> 
> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. BBQ sauce on pizza is an idea from the devil. It's evil.
Click to expand...

I cook the meat separate from the pizza. Usually I'll cut up some peppers, tomatoes, herbs from the garden (sometime even Kale), toss some cheese (good stuff like Gouda and Blue) and cook the meat in a skillet on the BBQ. That way no grease. 

Gary


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hiked about 2.5 miles today - not a lot of distance, but much of it was climbing and scrambling - and took 2 rolls of film (Portra 400 and Ektar). Hopefully some of them will come out well. I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Then I ran a bunch of errands, came home and ate dinner, and now I have a beer (Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Foolishly bought non-refrigerated 6-pack so had to leave it in the fridge for a bit) and I'll do a little grading and postwhoring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just now got home. Dinner with my mom, sister, two brothers and sister-in-law (one brother and sil here visiting from DC), then off to the "after party" with the same people as well as my youngest son, his girlfriend, my niece and her new husband. Pored over old family photos--I've scanned in thousands of them from about the 1920s on and my brother wanted copies. We also started sorting through the box of old letters and writings from my grandfather and grandmother that he had. I have some as well--most of these are from the early 1940s through the mid-1950s, when my grandparents and their two youngest kids went to live in South America while my mom stayed here and went to design school in NYC, where she met my dad.
> Brought home a huge stack of letters to start scanning and transcribing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that family history is very cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I love family history. My grandfather wrote some really cool stories, under a psuedonym no less, but he (and my grandmother) also wrote a ton of letters that talk about their experiences in South America. He took a lot of photos too (my first camera was the Kodak Brownie that had been his in South America), and so I feel really connected to him even though he passed away before I was ever born. He was only about 52 when he died.
Click to expand...


wow ... 52 is tough. Tough on you kids and tough for Mom. My Mother and Father both wrote books, separately, one each.

Gary


----------



## Gary A.

What were your Grandparents and family doing in South America?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had quinoa and veggies for dinner.
> 
> BBQ sauce, bananas, ice cream...these things have no business on a pizza.
> 
> I don't know what y'all are talking about.
> 
> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. BBQ sauce on pizza is an idea from the devil. It's evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook the meat separate from the pizza. Usually I'll cut up some peppers, tomatoes, herbs from the garden (sometime even Kale), toss some cheese (good stuff like Gouda and Blue) and cook the meat in a skillet on the BBQ. That way no grease.
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...

I don't mind the idea of baking the pizza ON the BBQ, just to PUTTING BBQ sauce ON the pizza.  
Don't care for Kale.  I love me some Gouda or Bleu, or Feta or any other cheese...but not on my pizza. I'm very much a Pizza Traditionalist, I guess.

My youngest son worked at a local pizza place for a couple of years, one where you pick up the uncooked but prepared pizza then take it home and bake it.. I'll admit, he got me turned on to one that had an alfredo-type sauce, chicken, artichoke hearts, bacon and spinach. It's delicious, but what he doesn't know is that I only eat it because in my head, I don't call it pizza.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> What were your Grandparents and family doing in South America?


 
My grandfather did a lot of construction work and some engineering, and in the late 30s, early 40s, he was fortunate enough to get in on some government contract work going on in various places in South America, primarily Panama and Colombia. It made really good money, so he left the family here in the states and went there to work. He came home once in a while, then went back. He also did a stint in the Azore Islands.
When he started, the conditions were too rough to even consider bringing his family with him, but by the late 40s, they had built housing for the families who worked there, so he and my grandmother decided to move them down. The two youngest girls were still preteens, but my mom, the oldest, was already out of high school and into her first year of college so they gave her the choice of going with them or staying in the states.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, that's it for me. I am about to crash and burn. Tomorrow morning is going to be rough.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had quinoa and veggies for dinner.
> 
> BBQ sauce, bananas, ice cream...these things have no business on a pizza.
> 
> I don't know what y'all are talking about.
> 
> I'm having pizza with my sisters on Saturday, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. BBQ sauce on pizza is an idea from the devil. It's evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cook the meat separate from the pizza. Usually I'll cut up some peppers, tomatoes, herbs from the garden (sometime even Kale), toss some cheese (good stuff like Gouda and Blue) and cook the meat in a skillet on the BBQ. That way no grease.
> 
> Gary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind the idea of baking the pizza ON the BBQ, just to PUTTING BBQ sauce ON the pizza.
> Don't care for Kale.  I love me some Gouda or Bleu, or Feta or any other cheese...but not on my pizza. I'm very much a Pizza Traditionalist, I guess.
> 
> My youngest son worked at a local pizza place for a couple of years, one where you pick up the uncooked but prepared pizza then take it home and bake it.. I'll admit, he got me turned on to one that had an alfredo-type sauce, chicken, artichoke hearts, bacon and spinach. It's delicious, but what he doesn't know is that I only eat it because in my head, I don't call it pizza.
Click to expand...

Traditionalist or OCD? Kale is great on pizza, just a little. I have a ton of herbs ... they get chopped up and mixed in with the pizza sauce. Sometimes no pizza sauce. When the artichokes are in season I use the hearts without sauce. My artichokes bloom about twice a year.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were your Grandparents and family doing in South America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandfather did a lot of construction work and some engineering, and in the late 30s, early 40s, he was fortunate enough to get in on some government contract work going on in various places in South America, primarily Panama and Colombia. It made really good money, so he left the family here in the states and went there to work. He came home once in a while, then went back. He also did a stint in the Azore Islands.
> When he started, the conditions were too rough to even consider bringing his family with him, but by the late 40s, they had built housing for the families who worked there, so he and my grandmother decided to move them down. The two youngest girls were still preteens, but my mom, the oldest, was already out of high school and into her first year of college so they gave her the choice of going with them or staying in the states.
Click to expand...

Very interesting. I would have like to have known your Grandfather.


----------



## Gary A.

I now know how Jimmy Hoffa feels.


----------



## Gary A.

I got a email from Hoffa the other day ... it said "Hey, where is everybody?" (rimshot)


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we still have another 100+ posts to go.
> 
> I guess we'll kick that thread's but tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> but ?
> or butt ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that a monkey's but
> or a monkey's butt ?
Click to expand...







(second time around is postwhoring.)


----------



## Gary A.

another zoo shot:


----------



## Gary A.

I can do this all day long:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Because why not.




Serious business by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Zen and the Art of the Camera by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Zen and the Art of the Camera by longm1985, on Flickr


Hey, where did you come from?


----------



## Gary A.

Welcome to the Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

I decided it was time to join the fun finally. lol




Morgan by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight y'all.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> I decided it was time to join the fun finally. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan by longm1985, on Flickr


The more the merrier.


----------



## Gary A.

Did you read all the posts?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

I wanna break 300 ...


----------



## Gary A.

I think I'm pretty close ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Trying to get to 84 ... then Goodnight.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Come-on page 84 ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

There ...


----------



## Gary A.

Can't sleep ...


----------



## Gary A.

Too many afternoon espressos ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## snowbear

I'm enjoying my first cup of coffee for the day.


----------



## snowbear

And listening to the morning news with Melanie & Kellye


----------



## snowbear

Five more pages - I see it was a decent late-night burst.


----------



## astroNikon

5 pages and plenty of pictures ... I'll look at them later

maybe we should rate them and have a long discussion about each one ?


----------



## astroNikon

with all the monkey pics I'm surprised Robbins isn't on this thread


----------



## snowbear

First impressions only - it takes time to actually LOOK at them critically


----------



## snowbear

Gary posted some sports shots


----------



## astroNikon

I did a "Charlie" last night and added 50 posts to my tally


----------



## astroNikon

yes I did I did


----------



## snowbear

Sweet.


----------



## snowbear

Isn't that the reason for the thread?


----------



## snowbear

50 bunnies


----------



## snowbear

10* (    )


----------



## sm4him

Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.


----------



## sm4him

And he's already posted about 42 times this morning, before I can eve make my fingers move.


----------



## sm4him

Because I got up at about 5:45 a.m., as usual, after not getting to sleep til sometime after 1 a.m.


----------



## sm4him

Note that I say "I got up", not "I woke up" because I wouldn't call my present state "awake."


----------



## sm4him

Walking while comatose, perhaps.


----------



## sm4him

I took a picture of the moon last night as I was leaving my brother's house. With my cell phone. The way it was lighting up the clouds were really beautiful. Sure, you can't really tell that from a crappy cell phone picture, and I didn't even bother to use the night setting or anything. 
And then I instagrammed it.  But hey, I took a picture!
I think I'll sell it online for $4.2 million.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I took a picture of the moon last night as I was leaving my brother's house. With my cell phone. The way it was lighting up the clouds were really beautiful. Sure, you can't really tell that from a crappy cell phone picture, and I didn't even bother to use the night setting or anything.
> And then I instagrammed it.  But hey, I took a picture!
> I think I'll sell it online for $4.2 million.
> View attachment 86316


Sounds reasonable

Just send me your checking account routing and account number and I'll send you the money that you want for it.


----------



## astroNikon

So a banana goes into a bar

walks up to this beautiful lady

and whispers in her ear ... hey darling, wanna split ?


----------



## astroNikon

okay, okay

poor joke


----------



## astroNikon

so 100 cows go into a bar together

oh wait, you've HERD this joke before haven't you ?


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the moon last night as I was leaving my brother's house. With my cell phone. The way it was lighting up the clouds were really beautiful. Sure, you can't really tell that from a crappy cell phone picture, and I didn't even bother to use the night setting or anything.
> And then I instagrammed it.  But hey, I took a picture!
> I think I'll sell it online for $4.2 million.
> View attachment 86316
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable
> 
> Just send me your checking account routing and account number and I'll send you the money that you want for it.
Click to expand...


Sweet! I knew I should have asked for more.
As soon as the Feds finish the investigation and unfreeze my accounts, I'll get you that info.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.


yeah, he posts in quick bursts, nonstop.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> okay, okay
> 
> poor joke



It's just that it had no a-peel.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> so 100 cows go into a bar together
> 
> oh wait, you've HERD this joke before haven't you ?



You're gonna moo-ve me to tears, man!


----------



## Stradawhovious

A woman walks into a bar an orders an innuendo...

So the Bartender gives it to her.


----------



## astroNikon

I got this email the other day ... see my response and the other persons ..



> --
> Hi Do you still have your ebay item available for sale?How much is your price???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 10 billion dollars
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan King*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Thanks for getting back to me and i appreciate your prompt reply..I am
> presently out of town now..but i am buying this for my Daughter..the
> pickup agent will come for the pick-up.also send me your address for
> the pickup with your phone number..am new to online sells...I want you
> to remove the item online now so that NO buyer will bid on it
> again....am busy at work now so i will make the payment tomorrow
> morning..i hope is ok?...


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

What happens to a frog's car when it breaks down?





It gets toad away.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I got this email the other day ... see my response and the other persons ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Hi Do you still have your ebay item available for sale?How much is your price???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]10 billion dollars
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan King*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Thanks for getting back to me and i appreciate your prompt reply..I am
> presently out of town now..but i am buying this for my Daughter..the
> pickup agent will come for the pick-up.also send me your address for
> the pickup with your phone number..am new to online sells...I want you
> to remove the item online now so that NO buyer will bid on it
> again....am busy at work now so i will make the payment tomorrow
> morning..i hope is ok?...
Click to expand...


Bahahaha! I've had similar ones before, and I love to mess with them, string them along like I am actually just THAT gullible for a bit.


----------



## astroNikon

What did the elephant say to the naked man? 


"How do you breathe through something so small?"


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> What happens to a frog's car when it breaks down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets toad away.



I'm gonna croak!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this email the other day ... see my response and the other persons ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Hi Do you still have your ebay item available for sale?How much is your price???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]10 billion dollars
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan King*
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Oct 9 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Thanks for getting back to me and i appreciate your prompt reply..I am
> presently out of town now..but i am buying this for my Daughter..the
> pickup agent will come for the pick-up.also send me your address for
> the pickup with your phone number..am new to online sells...I want you
> to remove the item online now so that NO buyer will bid on it
> again....am busy at work now so i will make the payment tomorrow
> morning..i hope is ok?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bahahaha! I've had similar ones before, and I love to mess with them, string them along like I am actually just THAT gullible for a bit.
Click to expand...


I give them the address to a police station or FBI office


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

Why did the cow cross the road?



To get to the udder side.


----------



## astroNikon

Where do mice park their boats?




At the hickory dickory dock.


----------



## astroNikon

What goes tick-tock ... bow-wow .. tick-tock .. bow-wow?



A watch dog.


----------



## limr

So I finally get back on schedule...


----------



## sm4him

Why didn't the toilet paper cross the road?



Spoiler: Answer



It got stuck in a crack.


----------



## limr

...and get to bed before midnight...


----------



## limr

..and I wake up to find what?...


----------



## limr

...Gary has jumped past me by...


----------



## sm4him

What do you call a seagull that only flies over the bay?



Spoiler: Answer



A Bagel


----------



## limr

...47 points!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> ..and I wake up to find what?...


what ??


----------



## sm4him




----------



## limr

AND SHUT UP, MR SOFTWARE! I DON'T WANT TO WAIT BLAH BLAH SECONDS BEFORE POSTING AGAIN!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> ...47 points!


yeah Gary A is really rolling in the posts


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I wake up to find what?...
> 
> 
> 
> what ??
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## astroNikon

I recall someone mentioned something about 72 pages being some sort of record .. what was that ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I wake up to find what?...
> 
> 
> 
> what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

Who's What ?


----------



## limr

limr said:


> ...47 points!



Damnit, I meant to write 47 posts. But...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> ...47 points!



Gary was a posting FIEND last night/this morning! I don't know what he was smoking, but man, he must have been setting his keyboard on fire.

I'm trying to close the gap again between me and Charlie before I head to work. Where I'll probably just doze off and drool on my desk.


----------



## limr

...but I'm not going to edit the post...


----------



## limr

...because postwhoring.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary was a posting FIEND last night/this morning! I don't know what he was smoking, but man, he must have been setting his keyboard on fire.
> 
> I'm trying to close the gap again between me and Charlie before I head to work. Where I'll probably just doze off and drool on my desk.
Click to expand...

And I'm just trying to prevent being swallowed up by Gary and Limr


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, I meant to write 47 posts. But...
Click to expand...


Points was correct. We ALL know the truth; these are points, because this is a game. A very, very very LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG game. Winner gets free rehab.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I wake up to find what?...
> 
> 
> 
> what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's What ?
Click to expand...


Who's who?


----------



## astroNikon

What do you call a girl with a frog on her head?



Lilly


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, I meant to write 47 posts. But...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Points was correct. We ALL know the truth; these are points, because this is a game. A very, very very LOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG game. Winner gets free rehab.
Click to expand...

Everyone else gets institutionalized


----------



## Stradawhovious

Who's on first.


----------



## limr

They tried to make me go to rehab. Wanna know what I said?


----------



## astroNikon

How does a dog stop a video?



He presses the paws button.


----------



## limr

No.


----------



## limr

No.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I wake up to find what?...
> 
> 
> 
> what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's What ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's who?
Click to expand...

actually that would be Whosville


----------



## limr

No.


----------



## limr

Damn waiting between posts interrupted my lyrics!


----------



## astroNikon

What is black ,white and red all over?





A sunburnt penguin!


----------



## astroNikon

What has four legs and goes “Oom, Oom”?



A cow walking backwards!


----------



## astroNikon

Why was the cat afraid of a tree?



Because of the bark!


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Who's on first.



Yes.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, man!! My favorite movie!!


----------



## sm4him

How do you find Will Smith in the snow?



Spoiler: Answer



Just follow the Fresh Prince.


----------



## MSnowy

Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.


----------



## sm4him

MSnowy said:


> Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.



Not me.


----------



## limr

I want to try the Spoiler trick.



Spoiler: Dude.



That was all I had to do?



Did it work?


----------



## limr

Cool, it worked!


----------



## Stradawhovious

MSnowy said:


> Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.


 
I can!

Oh wait.

Crap.

Nevermind.


----------



## limr

MSnowy said:


> Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.



No. Sorry, that just can't happen this month. We've got a thing happening here and I want a piece of it!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Sorry, that just can't happen this month. We've got a thing happening here and I want a piece of it!
Click to expand...


We have found our cause, something to fight for, a reason to care.

Pretty sad, when you think about it.


----------



## sm4him

So instead, I'll just go get some more coffee and think of another post.


----------



## limr

And I have to say - yes, this thread is filled with a bunch of non-photo stuff ...well, except for Gary's flurry last night that had him passing me like I was standing still...which I was...or rather, lying still...I digress...

...where was I? Oh yeah. There's bad jokes and football and postwhoring (new words!) and it seems quite silly, but who doesn't need a little silliness in their lives?

A sense of community doesn't always come from the seriousness of our intended purpose in joining a photo forum. We are getting to know each other, having fun, and from now on, all here will simply have to say "Leaderboard" and we'll all smile and nod in recognition and feel the warm fuzzy solidarity of shared memories of silliness. And that's a nice thing.

Now back to the postwhoring, people!


----------



## astroNikon

MSnowy said:


> Ok now for the real challenge, Who from this thread can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month.


I'll give it a try

of course, I'm already logged in, and I don't actually log out

so technically .. "can log onto TPF and not post any more comments for the rest of the month"
is easily accomplished.

I just never log out

therefore, I won't "log in"  
so I'm all set

what do I win ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> ... There's bad jokes ...



where are the bad jokes ?


----------



## limr

I need to catch up while Gary's asleep over on the West Coast.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I want to try the Spoiler trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> That was all I had to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Did it work?


how did you do that ?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There's bad jokes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are the bad jokes ?
Click to expand...


Don't you play innocent!


----------



## astroNikon

test


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There's bad jokes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are the bad jokes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you play innocent!
Click to expand...

who ?

me ??

where's a picture of a baby kitty with big black eyes ...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> And I have to say - yes, this thread is filled with a bunch of non-photo stuff ...well, except for Gary's flurry last night that had him passing me like I was standing still...which I was...or rather, lying still...I digress...
> 
> ...where was I? Oh yeah. There's bad jokes and football and postwhoring (new words!) and it seems quite silly, but who doesn't need a little silliness in their lives?
> 
> A sense of community doesn't always come from the seriousness of our intended purpose in joining a photo forum. We are getting to know each other, having fun, and from now on, all here will simply have to say "Leaderboard" and we'll all smile and nod in recognition and feel the warm fuzzy solidarity of shared memories of silliness. And that's a nice thing.
> 
> Now back to the postwhoring, people!



Yes.

In the beginning, I just thought it would be kinda fun to see whether I could even get ON the stupid, useless, pointless leaderboard. Plus, I thought perhaps our postwhoring would demonstrate just how pointless having a "leaderboard" even is.  

But by the 4th or 5th page, I was just enjoying the virtual fellowship. I keep posting now because I'm enjoying the sense of camaraderie. 

Well, and also because I *must* catch back up to Charlie.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try the Spoiler trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dude.
> 
> 
> 
> That was all I had to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> 
> 
> *how did you do that ?*
Click to expand...


In the same box as the smiley icon, there's the photo icon, the media icon, and then that last one is "Insert" and gives you a drop-down menu. One of the options is "Spoiler." It asks you the title and then inserts html tags. You type your spoiler in between the tags.

Of course, once you see how the tags are written, you can do it manually.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There's bad jokes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are the bad jokes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you play innocent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *who ?
> 
> me ??
> 
> where's a picture of a baby kitty with big black eyes ...*
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

test 2 



Spoiler: Spoiler Tite



This is the text


----------



## astroNikon

What do you call an exploding monkey?




Spoiler: Answer



A baboom!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> test 2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Tite
> 
> 
> 
> This is the text


Now, see; isn't that fun?


----------



## sm4him

Page 90!!


----------



## astroNikon

What would happen if pigs could fly?




Spoiler: Answer



The price of bacon would go up.


----------



## sm4him

Also, just over 200 posts to get to #2000.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Also, just over 200 posts to get to #2000.


*we CAN DO IT  folks *


----------



## astroNikon

1800 is just a few posts away


----------



## astroNikon

five


----------



## astroNikon

three


----------



## astroNikon

yes, i forgot how to count briefly ...

TWO


----------



## astroNikon

ONE


----------



## sm4him

And..1800!


----------



## astroNikon

FW-6 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

I gotta head to work


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> And..1800!


thanks for the lead in ...


----------



## sm4him

but I'll be back on pretty soon


----------



## sm4him

Too tired to actually be productive anyway


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Too tired to actually be productive anyway


you should try going to bed earlier


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good morning, everyone!


Top 'o the morning. The coffee smells ... refreshing.


----------



## Stradawhovious

And now, for no reason at all, My dog in front of a tree torn down by a tornado.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Top 'o the morning. The coffee smells ... refreshing.
Click to expand...

 
The coffee at my office smells like feet.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> And listening to the morning news with Melanie & Kellye


Bill Handel pour moi.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Five more pages - I see it was a decent late-night burst.


Often, one gets stuck in a rut.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> with all the monkey pics I'm surprised Robbins isn't on this thread


All...? Only two.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> First impressions only - it takes time to actually LOOK at them critically


Oh ... you're gonna do that?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.


He is the marathon man.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> And he's already posted about 42 times this morning, before I can eve make my fingers move.


The early bird gets the ... Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> So a banana goes into a bar
> 
> walks up to this beautiful lady
> 
> and whispers in her ear ... hey darling, wanna split ?


What does she say?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the marathon man.
Click to expand...

so are you


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> so 100 cows go into a bar together
> 
> oh wait, you've HERD this joke before haven't you ?


Udderly impossible ...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a banana goes into a bar
> 
> walks up to this beautiful lady
> 
> and whispers in her ear ... hey darling, wanna split ?
> 
> 
> 
> What does she say?
Click to expand...

well she's just ice cream .. so she melts when she hears his words

actually, she just melts in general


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> A woman walks into a bar an orders an innuendo...
> 
> So the Bartender gives it to her.


Too early.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the marathon man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you
Click to expand...

More of an insomniac ...


----------



## astroNikon

oh wow .. here's some high paying jobs
who says the Art field doesn't get paid well
==> Raises for Detroit Institute of Arts executives questioned


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman walks into a bar an orders an innuendo...
> 
> So the Bartender gives it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Too early.
Click to expand...

 
It's not my fault you can't appreciate bad, poorly timed, shoddily delivered, borderline inapporpriate humor...


----------



## astroNikon

8 pages to go and 77 posts ...

I'll leave you guys to the spamming


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> What goes tick-tock ... bow-wow .. tick-tock .. bow-wow?
> 
> 
> 
> A watch dog.


You must have a book ... nobody can remember all these bad ... jokes (for lack of a better word).


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes tick-tock ... bow-wow .. tick-tock .. bow-wow?
> 
> 
> 
> A watch dog.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a book ... nobody can remember all these bad ... jokes (for lack of a better word).
Click to expand...

I have 4 kids


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> ...Gary has jumped past me by...


I prefer "Leaped" ... much more eloquent and descriptive of my cat like movements.  As in "Gary leaps over tall buildings".


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gary has jumped past me by...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer "Leaped" ... much more eloquent and descriptive of my cat like movements.  As in "Gary leaps over tall buildings".
Click to expand...


How about bounded? Surged, soared, sailed over?

And now I have to go to work.

Harrumph.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman walks into a bar an orders an innuendo...
> 
> So the Bartender gives it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Too early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my fault you can't appreciate bad, poorly timed, shoddily delivered, borderline inapporpriate humor...
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I'm working on it ... that's why I'm here.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes tick-tock ... bow-wow .. tick-tock .. bow-wow?
> 
> 
> 
> A watch dog.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a book ... nobody can remember all these bad ... jokes (for lack of a better word).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 4 kids
Click to expand...

That works ... I only have two.


----------



## limr

Squirrels!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Gary has jumped past me by...
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer "Leaped" ... much more eloquent and descriptive of my cat like movements.  As in "Gary leaps over tall buildings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about bounded? Surged, soared, sailed over?
> 
> And now I have to go to work.
> 
> Harrumph.
Click to expand...

mmmmhhh  ... no just Leaps ... it reinforces that in spite of my soaring abilities, I am still a humble guy, just another people.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and I wake up to find what?...
> 
> 
> 
> what ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's What ?
Click to expand...

What's on First.


----------



## sm4him

I don't know.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary was a posting FIEND last night/this morning! I don't know what he was smoking, but man, he must have been setting his keyboard on fire.
> 
> I'm trying to close the gap again between me and Charlie before I head to work. Where I'll probably just doze off and drool on my desk.
Click to expand...

Moi ... a posting fiend ... I humbly submit to the God of Postwhoring that I am in fourth ... hell, they don't even make a medal or metal for fourth place.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> And I have to say - yes, this thread is filled with a bunch of non-photo stuff ...well, except for Gary's flurry last night that had him passing me like I was standing still...which I was...or rather, lying still...I digress...
> 
> ...where was I? Oh yeah. There's bad jokes and football and postwhoring (new words!) and it seems quite silly, but who doesn't need a little silliness in their lives?
> 
> A sense of community doesn't always come from the seriousness of our intended purpose in joining a photo forum. We are getting to know each other, having fun, and from now on, all here will simply have to say "Leaderboard" and we'll all smile and nod in recognition and feel the warm fuzzy solidarity of shared memories of silliness. And that's a nice thing.
> 
> Now back to the postwhoring, people!


You running for an elected office?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary was a posting FIEND last night/this morning! I don't know what he was smoking, but man, he must have been setting his keyboard on fire.
> 
> I'm trying to close the gap again between me and Charlie before I head to work. Where I'll probably just doze off and drool on my desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi ... a posting fiend ... I humbly submit to the God of Postwhoring that I am in fourth ... hell, they don't even make a medal or metal for fourth place.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but at the rate you were going last night, you'd be in first place within two days if you kept up the pace. But I'd be careful, you might have a blowout on the keyboard. I've already had to replace mine, twice, during all this postwhoring. I bought six extra keyboards though, so I should be good--just pull into the pit, change out boards and roar off again.



Spoiler: KEYBOARD TRUTH



I haven't really had to replace any keyboards this month. But don't tell.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> What do you call an exploding monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> A baboom!


much much better ... easier to ignore.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...47 points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary was a posting FIEND last night/this morning! I don't know what he was smoking, but man, he must have been setting his keyboard on fire.
> 
> I'm trying to close the gap again between me and Charlie before I head to work. Where I'll probably just doze off and drool on my desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi ... a posting fiend ... I humbly submit to the God of Postwhoring that I am in fourth ... hell, they don't even make a medal or metal for fourth place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but at the rate you were going last night, you'd be in first place within two days if you kept up the pace. But I'd be careful, you might have a blowout on the keyboard. I've already had to replace mine, twice, during all this postwhoring. I bought six extra keyboards though, so I should be good--just pull into the pit, change out boards and roar off again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KEYBOARD TRUTH
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really had to replace any keyboards this month. But don't tell.
Click to expand...

I think my crew is sleeping. Man, I'm wearing off the lettering just to stay even.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Top 'o the morning. The coffee smells ... refreshing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coffee at my office smells like feet.
Click to expand...

That is disgusting. I ground mine, no bitter aftertaste whatsoever. No cream ... no sugar ... just pure coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Despite my efforts to at least post something last night when I got home, Charlie has opened a rather large lead now.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the marathon man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you
Click to expand...

LOL ... nah, I'm a sprinter ... no attention span for the long haul.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... I am here finally ... I caught up with all you early East Coast risers. There is a theory that had Europeans landed on the West Coast instead of the East Coast that there wouldn't had been any manifest destiny.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too tired to actually be productive anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you should try going to bed earlier
Click to expand...


I should.

I really, really should.

But Charlie had already cashed in his chips for the night, so I just couldn't resist the opportunity to try to catch up a little. 
That plan may backfire on me though, because I may crash and burn by about 6 p.m. tonight.


----------



## snowbear

AH, you'll pass me, I'm sure.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> AH, you'll pass me, I'm sure.



OH NO, Charlie's back!!! And I was just thinking I should stop and do some actual work! But now…I gotta at least hold my ground!


----------



## sm4him

Ummm…what I *meant* was...


----------



## sm4him

HEY!! Charlie's back!! Good to "see" you; where you been all morning?


----------



## astroNikon

just keep saying "Hi Charlie" a few hundred times to hold your ground


----------



## astroNikon

and do not post more than 30 words
otherwise, make it another posting.


----------



## snowbear

I'm synching up my data files before I get out of here.  I have multiple copies and versions so I'm trying to get everything in order and pushed out to the server.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> and do not post more than 30 words
> otherwise, make it another posting.



Yeah, I'm definitely too wordy.


----------



## sm4him

I really need to practice making shorter posts.


----------



## sm4him

But then that dad-blamed "you must wait an eternity before making this post" error message comes up again.


----------



## sm4him

And that's SO annoying!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I really need to practice making shorter posts.


That's better
you post too long and some should be 5 or 10 or more posts instead of 1


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too tired to actually be productive anyway
> 
> 
> 
> you should try going to bed earlier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should.
> 
> I really, really should.
> 
> But Charlie had already cashed in his chips for the night, so I just couldn't resist the opportunity to try to catch up a little.
> That plan may backfire on me though, because I may crash and burn by about 6 p.m. tonight.
Click to expand...


See, THIS one could've been 3, maybe even 4, separate posts!


----------



## sm4him

Postwhoring is HARD work.


----------



## astroNikon

yes
4 posts


----------



## minicoop1985

Directions by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

If you were doing that the last couple of days you'd be past Charlie .. up in the 700 post mark.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> Directions by longm1985, on Flickr


I need more kids toys


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> If you were doing that the last couple of days you'd be past Charlie .. up in the 700 post mark.



And also probably passed out in an alley somewhere...


----------



## sm4him

…from a posting overdose.


----------



## minicoop1985

Paradise II by longm1985, on Flickr

Astro, yes. Yes you do.


----------



## minicoop1985

Pondering by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I haven't post whored in a long time. Gotta get back into practice here.

For the dearly departed Blad the Impaler:




Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Moi ... a posting fiend ... I humbly submit to the God of Postwhoring that I am in fourth ... hell, they don't even make a medal or metal for fourth place.



And if they did have one for fourth place, you just stole mine! 



Gary A. said:


> You running for an elected office?



Yup, I am. The office of Fourth Place


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> Paradise II by longm1985, on Flickr
> 
> Astro, yes. Yes you do.



Screw this postwhoring! (aptly worded phrase, right there)!
THAT is where I need to be! I will gladly give all my points…err, posts…to anyone who pays my way to a Florida beach for a week!


----------



## sm4him

^Drat. Too many words again.


----------



## sm4him

My new rule. If you don't get the "not enough time" error message, you used too many words.


----------



## sm4him

^And that last one barely made the cutoff.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

They need to lock this thread before you guys accidentally say something interesting.


----------



## sm4him

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> They need to lock this thread before you guys accidentally say something interesting.



There's a better chance of Me getting elected President of the United States.


----------



## minicoop1985

Lexi by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

That dog is currently snoring on a couch.


----------



## minicoop1985

Munch away by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> They need to lock this thread before you guys accidentally say something interesting.



Define "interesting."

And we've said plenty of good stuff. Those too weak to keep up are just trying to ruin our fun.


----------



## minicoop1985

The Addiction begins by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Finally - backing up one project to the server


----------



## snowbear

And it only takes an hour


----------



## snowbear

95 pages.


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> Munch away by longm1985, on Flickr



If it weren't for the Leaderboard thread, I might NEVER have seen this picture.  That's a WIN, right there.


----------



## snowbear

I have a lot of posts to make in order to catch up to Sharon.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey the Appleton guy is back. Good morning.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Paradise II by longm1985, on Flickr
> 
> Astro, yes. Yes you do.


A film image. Cool.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> Hey the Appleton guy is back. Good morning.



Yep, my turn to post whore. Guten morgen to you sir.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> I haven't post whored in a long time. Gotta get back into practice here.
> 
> For the dearly departed Blad the Impaler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr


I had a 500 c/m






You can see it in the reflection.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Lexi by longm1985, on Flickr


Cute.


----------



## sm4him

Felix is always keeping an eye on things:



 

(I have a Felix at home and at work. There's a great family story behind Felix. But it's way too long for this thread.)


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the Appleton guy is back. Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my turn to post whore. Guten morgen to you sir.
Click to expand...

Buenas Dias. What's Appleton like?


----------



## limr

OR is it an opportunity to postwhore and catch up to Charlie???


----------



## sm4him

Snoopy is trying to keep an eye out for birds for me, but I don't know why he bothers, with all this rain:


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> OR is it an opportunity to postwhore and catch up to Charlie???



It would definitely catch me up to Charlie...


----------



## sm4him

…but I don't think I'm CAPABLE of telling that story in short bursts.


----------



## limr

Well, I just finished teaching and now I'm hungry, so I'm heading out to a diner for some matzoh ball soup and some essay-grading.


----------



## Gary A.

My best friend and designated driver. (the pooch in back)


----------



## limr

BUT...


----------



## limr

Be warned...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Well, I just finished teaching and now I'm hungry, so I'm heading out to a diner for some matzoh ball soup and some essay-grading.


My profs use toss the papers on the stairs. The sheets that land on the top step got A's, et al.


----------



## limr

I've got my netbook with me...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Well, I just finished teaching and now I'm hungry, so I'm heading out to a diner for some matzoh ball soup and some essay-grading.



Too rainy here. Plus I got to work late. So I'll probably just eat this queso dip I have here with some chips to tide me over, so I don't have to go out.


----------



## limr

And I'm not afraid to use it...


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> My best friend and designated driver. (the pooch in back)


Cute. Who's the dog in front belong to?


----------



## limr

...for postwhoring.

(Can we tell that's my newest favorite word?)


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> …but I don't think I'm CAPABLE of telling that story in short bursts.



Especially with the stupid time limits imposed on posting!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I've got my netbook with me...



Ha! I had my phone last night, but my brother's house is in a giant sinkhole, at the bottom of a hill, in a remote forest...


----------



## snowbear

Today's lunch bag contains a random assortment.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just finished teaching and now I'm hungry, so I'm heading out to a diner for some matzoh ball soup and some essay-grading.
> 
> 
> 
> My profs use toss the papers on the stairs. The sheets that land on the top step got A's, et al.
Click to expand...


What I'd really like to do is just toss the papers on the stairs and leave them there.


----------



## sm4him

…and I couldn't get even 1G of coverage to get a post to actually go through!


----------



## snowbear

A tomato,


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just finished teaching and now I'm hungry, so I'm heading out to a diner for some matzoh ball soup and some essay-grading.
> 
> 
> 
> My profs use toss the papers on the stairs. The sheets that land on the top step got A's, et al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'd really like to do is just toss the papers on the stairs and leave them there.
Click to expand...


DO IT!! And take a picture.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> And it only takes an hour


I'm breathing in ...


----------



## snowbear

two bananas,


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my netbook with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I had my phone last night, but my brother's house is in a giant sinkhole, at the bottom of a hill, in a remote forest...
Click to expand...

 
I'm not really even kidding about that^^^


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> 95 pages.


Now I'm breathing out ...


----------



## snowbear

and a pack of pop tarts.


----------



## sm4him

this is starting to hurt my brain...


----------



## sm4him

…which is already seriously sleep deprived and not nearly caffeinated enough.


----------



## sm4him

Speaking of which, I think I'll go make some coffee.


----------



## limr

Yeah, I so need more coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend and designated driver. (the pooch in back)
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. Who's the dog in front belong to?
Click to expand...

Dunno, we were at Dog Beach in Huntington, and Cook made a friend.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes, I almost forgot -- I also have coffee.


----------



## sm4him

Tomato, bananas, and poptarts.

Lunch of champions, right there.


----------



## limr

Bring me a cup, will ya, babe?


----------



## snowbear

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## sm4him

I wish I had a pop tart...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> …and I couldn't get even 1G of coverage to get a post to actually go through!


breathing in ....


----------



## sm4him

…to go with my coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> and a pack of pop tarts.


breathing out ...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Bring me a cup, will ya, babe?



I can't remember. Just cream, right?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I wish I had a pop tart...



Cinnamon & Brown Sugar.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend and designated driver. (the pooch in back)
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. Who's the dog in front belong to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, we were at Dog Beach in Huntington, and Cook made a friend.
Click to expand...


They look really happy together!


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a pop tart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon & Brown Sugar.
Click to expand...


Come on up . . . I'll share.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me a cup, will ya, babe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember. Just cream, right?
Click to expand...


Whole milk, please. Cream is too heavy for me.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a pop tart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon & Brown Sugar.
Click to expand...

Those are the BEST!!  Seriously, I gotta stop at the grocery store on the way home now.


----------



## Gary A.

Man when I was postwhoring at least my post had some merit ... ala photos ... *sigh* if they had merit I guess that's not postwhoring.


----------



## limr

My favorite poptarts were the unfrosted blueberry.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Man when I was postwhoring at least my post had some merit ... ala photos ... *sigh* if they had merit I guess that's not postwhoring.



PREcisely.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Man when I was postwhoring at least my post had some merit ... ala photos ... *sigh* if they had merit I guess that's not postwhoring.



At least post some bad pictures. That would count as postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

But this thread is supposed to be without merit


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> At least post some bad pictures.


I have a bunch of those.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> But this thread is supposed to be without merit



At least according to the nay-sayers.


----------



## snowbear

For anyone that's interested in playing, there's a new "what is it" in the "What is it" thread.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> But this thread is supposed to be without merit


 

MERIT.


Crap.  I think I broke the thread.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> For anyone that's interested in playing, there's a new "what is it" in the "What is it" thread.



I saw it earlier, but can't even venture a guess.  PM me and give me a really good hint. Like, the answer.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that's interested in playing, there's a new "what is it" in the "What is it" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it earlier, but can't even venture a guess.  PM me and give me a really good hint. Like, the answer.
Click to expand...


OK


----------



## snowbear

The PM has been sent.


----------



## snowbear

Oh crap - I've been informed I've exceeded my space on the server.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man when I was postwhoring at least my post had some merit ... ala photos ... *sigh* if they had merit I guess that's not postwhoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least post some bad pictures. That would count as postwhoring.
Click to expand...

I tend to delete those.

Found one:


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Oh crap - I've been informed I've exceeded my space on the server.


Breathing in ...


----------



## Gary A.

Gotta walk the Cook. See ya.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Oh, I guess I should get a couple of posts in before he get's back.


----------



## snowbear

Otherwise he'll think I've quit.


----------



## snerd

Good grief! Pop Tarts?! Really??!! At least now, I know I have a smidgeon of couth, 'cause it's Toaster Strudel all the way!!!


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> Good grief! Pop Tarts?! Really??!! At least now, I know I have a smidgeon of couth, 'cause it's Toaster Strudel all the way!!!



Toaster Strudels are fine, but what I like about pop tarts is...


----------



## astroNikon

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> They need to lock this thread before you guys accidentally say something interesting.


*Something   I - N - T- E- R- -E- S- T- -I -N -G*


----------



## sm4him

They don't even bother to pretend like they belong on a plate. 
No muss, no fuss, just tear off the foil wrapping, POP them in the toaster and then grab your warm, cinnamony (or fruity) goodness as you head out the door!


----------



## sm4him

THAT is the way breakfast was meant to be eaten. Except on the weekends.


----------



## snowbear

EGGOS  Letgo my EGGO!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to lock this thread before you guys accidentally say something interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a better chance of Me getting elected President of the United States.
Click to expand...

We did have the "Mish" episode many pages back ..... 

we all had to have detox for it


----------



## astroNikon

wow

we're on page 99  !!


----------



## sm4him

Well, we can't quit now!


----------



## astroNikon

37 more posts until 2,000 !!


----------



## sm4him

Page 100, Post 2000, here we come!


----------



## astroNikon

I mean 34 more to go


----------



## astroNikon

32 .. wait . I'll guess 31 now ...


----------



## sm4him

<gulps some coffee for an energy boost>


----------



## astroNikon

drat Sharon didn't post ... now it's 31


----------



## sm4him

Wait. Don't you mean 30?


----------



## astroNikon

really .. now you post ??
28


----------



## sm4him

oops…28…darn error message is messing me up.


----------



## astroNikon

you were 27 dear

now it's 26


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> really .. now you post ??
> 28



See, you're getting in while I'm waiting out the error message!! ARGH


----------



## sm4him

Now we're…even closer.


----------



## astroNikon

24


----------



## snowbear

00011100  (28)


----------



## sm4him

Not gonna try getting the number right any more.


----------



## astroNikon

aargh .. maybe 22


----------



## astroNikon

00010010


----------



## snowbear

OK 22 (00010110)


----------



## snowbear

And 22 is also 16


----------



## astroNikon

drat  I meant 00010011

now I mean 00010001


----------



## astroNikon

bummer .. let's try to get it right 
00001111


----------



## sm4him

and one closer.


----------



## snerd

My beloved breakfast choice!!


----------



## astroNikon

back in high school I actually wrote some stupid checkers game in binary

talk about an incredible waste of time


----------



## sm4him

Gosh, the excitement!


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> My beloved breakfast choice!!



Yum. Now THAT is a good Saturday breakfast!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> back in high school I actually wrote some stupid checkers game in binary
> 
> talk about an incredible waste of time



You mean more than this?


----------



## astroNikon

we're on the HUNDREDTH page though !!


----------



## sm4him

less than 10 to go!


----------



## astroNikon

I can hear Prince's 1999 song coming on now ....


----------



## sm4him

Got those fireworks ready, Astro?


----------



## astroNikon

6 more


----------



## astroNikon

yup   fireworks ready


----------



## sm4him

Wait for it...


----------



## snowbear

Go


----------



## astroNikon

FW-48 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> THAT is the way breakfast was meant to be eaten. Except on the weekends.


Breakfast is my favorite meal.


----------



## snowbear

Woohoo!!!!!!  Teamwork.


----------



## sm4him

BOOM!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> back in high school I actually wrote some stupid checkers game in binary
> 
> talk about an incredible waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean more than this?
Click to expand...

well,
this probably beats that.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is the way breakfast was meant to be eaten. Except on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast is my favorite meal.
Click to expand...


ooooh, Hollandaise!  My favorite!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!  Teamwork.



Wow. I need a nap.


----------



## astroNikon

now I gotta get back to work


----------



## Gary A.

Oh yeah work. See ya.


----------



## sm4him

OH WOW, lookie there!!

I have a job.
I should do it while I DO still have it.


----------



## snowbear

I am doing both.


----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

The trick is figuring out what tasks (at work) take the computer long enough to get a couple of posts in here.


----------



## snowbear

Pop-Tart time.


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


>



THAT"S going to haunt me for a while.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT"S going to haunt me for a while.
Click to expand...

that's just wrong


----------



## Stradawhovious

snerd said:


>


 

See, now THAT'S talent.


----------



## snowbear

Chicken.


----------



## snowbear

Ebola.


----------



## snowbear

Almost had the delay timed that go around.


----------



## astroNikon

wow


----------



## snowbear

SOMEBODY hadn't been doing their work . . . 


sm4him
661 Posts


 snowbear
615 Posts


 astroNikon
482 Posts


 Gary A.
429 Posts


 limr
378 Posts


 tirediron
229 Posts


 mishele
185 Posts


 mmaria
175 Posts


 snerd
174 Posts


 Derrel
172 Posts


----------



## astroNikon

test


----------



## snowbear

I need to scare her away for a little while.


----------



## limr

Hey, Gary's lead is down to 41 posts now!


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

Sean's record has been eclipsed now !!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey, Gary's lead is down to 41 posts now!


after Sharon has learned to post more responsibly in respect to postwhoring


----------



## astroNikon

if we multiply this by 3  (only 10 days into a 31 day month)  then we should be breaking 2,000 posts for the two leaders


----------



## sm4him

Holy smokes!! I don't know whether to be proud, or embarrassed…

Actually, I *do* know which I SHOULD be. I just don't know which one I actually AM.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey, Gary's lead is down to 41 posts now!


I wonder if we all can login as Sharon and post in various parts of the forum as her ?


----------



## snowbear

Run away - clowns


----------



## limr

I've been teaching for 20 years and in that whole time, I've found random paper clips in pockets, purses, shoes, shopping bags...everywhere I go, somehow paper clips go with me.

Except when I need one


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I need to scare her away for a little while.



Nah, I'm so sleep deprived and coffee-filled right now, I can barely even see what those are.


----------



## limr

That, in case you hadn't noticed, was a non sequitur 

The paper clip post, that is. 

Y'all are too fast for me.


----------



## astroNikon

I can't keep this pace up

so Gary's gonna roll past me tonight


----------



## sm4him

Charlie was ahead by, what, 27 posts before?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to scare her away for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm so sleep deprived and coffee-filled right now, I can barely even see what those are.
Click to expand...

upside down ice cream cones


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the Appleton guy is back. Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my turn to post whore. Guten morgen to you sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buenas Dias. What's Appleton like?
Click to expand...


It's pretty boring, really. Not overly photogenic either.


----------



## sm4him

And now *I'm* ahead by 46?!?! That's a big swing. 

It's no wonder I'm exhausted.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Charlie was ahead by, what, 27 posts before?



just a few days ago he was waaaaayyyy down the list


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to scare her away for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm so sleep deprived and coffee-filled right now, I can barely even see what those are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> upside down ice cream cones
Click to expand...


I KNEW those looked familiar!! Just can't quite figure out why I seem to have suddenly developed a very slight aversion to ice cream cones...


----------



## astroNikon

why that was scary ... time to bury it


----------



## astroNikon

post post post


----------



## astroNikon

Did you know Post makes cereal.
A major cereal producer in the US


----------



## astroNikon

kinda like how chickens makes eggs
which are also eaten for breakfast
kinda like cereal


----------



## sm4him

In reference to Charlie's latest image...






(in deference to Leonore, I did NOT use the Sheldon meme…)


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Did you know Post makes cereal.
> A major cereal producer in the US



True story: My great grandmother on my mother's side was proposed to by the founder of Post. She turned him down, and married my g-grandfather instead.
Then evidently spent the rest of her life being bitter about it, when he became rich and my g-grandfather, well, he did NOT.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Buddy you're a boy, make a big noise
Playin' in the street gonna be a big man some day
You got mud on your face, you big disgrace
Kickin' your can all over the place, singin'

We will, we will rock you
We will, we will rock you

Buddy you're a young man, hard man
Shoutin' in the street gonna take on the world some day
You got blood on your face, you big disgrace
Wavin' your banner all over the place

We will, we will rock you
Sing it now
We will, we will rock you

Buddy you're an old man, poor man
Pleadin' with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day
You got mud on your face, big disgrace
Somebody better put you back into your place

We will, we will rock you
Sing it
We will, we will rock you

Everybody, we will, we will rock you
We will, we will rock you
Alright


----------



## sm4him

Also, according to the stories I heard about him from older family members…

C.W. Post was bat-**** crazy.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Buddy you're a boy, make a big noise
> Playin' in the street gonna be a big man some day
> You got mud on your face, you big disgrace
> Kickin' your can all over the place, singin'
> 
> We will, we will rock you
> We will, we will rock you
> 
> Buddy you're a young man, hard man
> Shoutin' in the street gonna take on the world some day
> You got blood on your face, you big disgrace
> Wavin' your banner all over the place
> 
> We will, we will rock you
> Sing it now
> We will, we will rock you
> 
> Buddy you're an old man, poor man
> Pleadin' with your eyes gonna make you some peace some day
> You got mud on your face, big disgrace
> Somebody better put you back into your place
> 
> We will, we will rock you
> Sing it
> We will, we will rock you
> 
> Everybody, we will, we will rock you
> We will, we will rock you
> Alright



Now see, that kind of long post right there is the reason you aren't on the Leaderboard. Well, that and the possibility that you may actually have a life.

I do give you points for posting Queen lyrics, though.


----------



## astroNikon

Queen

keep the long posts down Sharon ... keep 'em short


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Also, according to the stories I heard about him from older family members…
> 
> C.W. Post was bat-**** crazy.



I read a history of coffee that talked about C.W. Post and yeah, he was kinda crazy.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Now see, that kind of long post right there is the reason you aren't on the Leaderboard. Well, that and the possibility that you may actually have a life.
> 
> I do give you points for posting Queen lyrics, though.


 

[STOMP STOMP CLAP!]

[STOMP STOMP CLAP!]


----------



## limr

The book: http://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Grou...ie=UTF8&qid=1412966121&sr=1-6&keywords=coffee

It was very good.


----------



## limr

Crap, did that last post of mine have merit? Was it interesting? Please say neither, because then I'll get kicked off the thread!


----------



## limr

But then again, those who don't like the Leaderboard thread...


----------



## limr

...because it's too silly...


----------



## limr

...can suck it.


----------



## snowbear

ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
(aqasili)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)



Say what??


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> The book: Amazon.com: Uncommon Grounds: The History of Coffee and How It Transformed Our World eBook: Mark Pendergrast: Kindle Store
> 
> It was very good.



Oh, I've heard of that, and meant to pick it up. So, yes, this was useful, but I forgive you because it was useful to ME.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Queen
> 
> keep the long posts down Sharon ... keep 'em short


 
What long posts?  Who posts long posts? 

I would never post a long post. It was my father once that said "A wise man can say everything he wants to with very few words" and he was correct! It was only last year when I was so very long winded with what I wanted to say in life. People would almost immediately lose interest in my constant droning on. I would go on and on about the most minute inconsequential details in the most mundane possible way until their eyes would gloss over with a film of kind of a milky white indifference... well maybe not milky white... more of a light oil on water appearance... but not oil and water on a warm day, more like oil and water in a puddle of salt water in February up here in the upper Midwest. As I saw the boredom set in I still couldn't stop talking. I would talk and talk and talk, seemingly forever to make what could have been a very short statement. It came to a point where people would simply get up and walk away mid sentence because they had enough of my pointless drivel.
The good news is that I'm over that now. I no longer prattle on endlessly to make my point. Instead, I am concise and quick, able to make the longest of statements with only a few words. Rest assured my friends and colleagues are very grateful for this fact. They no longer get up and walk away mid sentence because of my mindless word wandering. They sit, riveted, on my every statement... sometimes begging me to continue because it was too short. I have held audiences captivated for no time at all whilst I regale them with brief tales that relay my point exactly as I intended it to be received. It sure has been a godsend being able to pare down my thoughts to a mere sentence or two rather than going on and on and on and on... so you're welcome world for all the work I have done, and all the progress I have made in my ability to quickly communicate a point.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)



Dude, watch your language!


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Queen
> 
> keep the long posts down Sharon ... keep 'em short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What long posts?  Who posts long posts?
> 
> I would never post a long post. It was my father once that said "A wise man can say everything he wants to with very few words" and he was correct! It was only last year when I was so very long winded with what I wanted to say in life. People would almost immediately lose interest in my constant droning on. I would go on and on about the most minute inconsequential details in the most mundane possible way until their eyes would gloss over with a film of kind of a milky white indifference... well maybe not milky white... more of a light oil on water appearance... but not oil and water on a warm day, more like oil and water in a puddle of salt water in February up here in the upper Midwest. As I saw the boredom set in I still couldn't stop talking. I would talk and talk and talk, seemingly forever to make what could have been a very short statement. It came to a point where people would simply get up and walk away mid sentence because they had enough of my pointless drivel.
> The good news is that I'm over that now. I no longer prattle on endlessly to make my point. Instead, I am concise and quick, able to make the longest of statements with only a few words. Rest assured my friends and colleagues are very grateful for this fact. They no longer get up and walk away mid sentence because of my mindless word wandering. They sit, riveted, on my every statement... sometimes begging me to continue because it was too short. I have held audiences captivated for no time at all whilst I regale them with brief tales that relay my point exactly as I intended it to be received. It sure has been a godsend being able to pare down my thoughts to a mere sentence or two rather than going on and on and on and on... so you're welcome world for all the work I have done, and all the progress I have made in my ability to quickly communicate a point.
Click to expand...


Well, it's no postwhoring, but you do get points for "prattle."


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Queen
> 
> keep the long posts down Sharon ... keep 'em short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What long posts?  Who posts long posts?
> 
> I would never post a long post. It was my father once that said "A wise man can say everything he wants to with very few words" and he was correct! It was only last year when I was so very long winded with what I wanted to say in life. People would almost immediately lose interest in my constant droning on. I would go on and on about the most minute inconsequential details in the most mundane possible way until their eyes would gloss over with a film of kind of a milky white indifference... well maybe not milky white... more of a light oil on water appearance... but not oil and water on a warm day, more like oil and water in a puddle of salt water in February up here in the upper Midwest. As I saw the boredom set in I still couldn't stop talking. I would talk and talk and talk, seemingly forever to make what could have been a very short statement. It came to a point where people would simply get up and walk away mid sentence because they had enough of my pointless drivel.
> The good news is that I'm over that now. I no longer prattle on endlessly to make my point. Instead, I am concise and quick, able to make the longest of statements with only a few words. Rest assured my friends and colleagues are very grateful for this fact. They no longer get up and walk away mid sentence because of my mindless word wandering. They sit, riveted, on my every statement... sometimes begging me to continue because it was too short. I have held audiences captivated for no time at all whilst I regale them with brief tales that relay my point exactly as I intended it to be received. It sure has been a godsend being able to pare down my thoughts to a mere sentence or two rather than going on and on and on and on... so you're welcome world for all the work I have done, and all the progress I have made in my ability to quickly communicate a point.
Click to expand...

umm

okay

See Sharon ... don't do that as above by Strad


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Well, it's no postwhoring, but you do get points for "prattle."


 
I felt my use of it in that syntax to be a bit redundant, but I like words... so there.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> See Sharon ... don't do that as above by Strad


 
Don't do what Donny Don't does, darnit.


----------



## snerd

I LOVE Grape Nuts!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snerd

I feel the urge to go eat a pine tree now.


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, watch your language!
Click to expand...


He is.  Actually being very polite.  He is saying goodbye to those still remaining.  It is, however an interesting choice of language, since not too many are familiar with inuktikut on this board.  My wife illustrated a book called "Children of the North" which was written in English and Inuktikut.  I can't read it, but I do recognize the characters.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> I LOVE Grape Nuts!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


 Reminds me of wild hickory nuts.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> I feel the urge to go eat a pine tree now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



Actually, many parts of the pine tree are edible.

So said Euell Gibbons.  But then he died at age 66, so if you want to live longer than that, maybe you shouldn't take his advice.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, watch your language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is.  Actually being very polite.  He is saying goodbye to those still remaining.  It is, however an interesting choice of language, since not too many are familiar with inuktikut on this board.  My wife illustrated a book called "Children of the North" which was written in English and Inuktikut.  I can't read it, but I do recognize the characters.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was just being a smart ass  I had no idea what it was, but it reminded me of how a friend of mine used to say "Watch your language" no matter what.

"I'm hungry" someone says.
"Watch your language" she'd say, just to be silly.

And since this is a silly thread...


----------



## pgriz

Leonore, you are not silly, but you flirt with silly.


----------



## sm4him

Elegantly silly.


----------



## snerd

Where is this silly?! I'll punch him in the nose!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> I feel the urge to go eat a pine tree now.


at least you'd get some fiber


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, watch your language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is.  Actually being very polite.  He is saying goodbye to those still remaining.  It is, however an interesting choice of language, since not too many are familiar with inuktikut on this board.  My wife illustrated a book called "Children of the North" which was written in English and Inuktikut.  I can't read it, but I do recognize the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was just being a smart ass  I had no idea what it was, but it reminded me of how a friend of mine used to say "Watch your language" no matter what.
> 
> "I'm hungry" someone says.
> "Watch your language" she'd say, just to be silly.
> 
> And since this is a silly thread...
Click to expand...

Silly is,
as Silly does.

So does Silly,
be Silly does?


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Leonore, you are not silly, but you flirt with silly.



Oh, see you have no idea. What you've seen here is...diluted


----------



## Gary A.

I'm at lunch.


----------



## limr

"In London, people who practice nursing are made citizens and are even given cats."

Um....wut?


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leonore, you are not silly, but you flirt with silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, see you have no idea. What you've seen here is...diluted
Click to expand...

  And that is good.  We have too much seriousness in the world.  We need to laugh.  After all, what is more silly than a bunch of humans sitting on top of slag that is floating on a molten lava ocean.  And yet we do.  And the rock we're on is flying through space surrounded by many other bits and not-so-small bits, and occasionally they do meet up with Earth.  So yes, let us be silly.  Existence can be capricious.


----------



## limr

^^^YES a million times!!!


----------



## astroNikon

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leonore, you are not silly, but you flirt with silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, see you have no idea. What you've seen here is...diluted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is good.  We have too much seriousness in the world.  We need to laugh.  After all, what is more silly than a bunch of humans sitting on top of slag that is floating on a molten lava ocean.  And yet we do.  And the rock we're on is flying through space surrounded by many other bits and not-so-small bits, and occasionally they do meet up with Earth.  So yes, let us be silly.  Existence can be capricious.
Click to expand...

You make it sound like we're on a planet just out there
and not the center of the universe like we are !!

we are, afterall, all geocentric


----------



## pgriz

Yes, which just confirms our silliness.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> "In London, people who practice nursing are made citizens and are even given cats."
> 
> Um....wut?


My mother was a RN.


----------



## Gary A.

Mom


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Hey, Gary's lead is down to 41 posts now!


We'll see how long that lasts ...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I've been teaching for 20 years and in that whole time, I've found random paper clips in pockets, purses, shoes, shopping bags...everywhere I go, somehow paper clips go with me.
> 
> Except when I need one


Maybe you're magnetic ... like Magneto.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I can't keep this pace up
> 
> so Gary's gonna roll past me tonight


You're giving way too much credit. I do have a life away from the stinkin' forum.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the Appleton guy is back. Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my turn to post whore. Guten morgen to you sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buenas Dias. What's Appleton like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty boring, really. Not overly photogenic either.
Click to expand...

Really, so how about some details ...where is Appleton, (cool name), what's it like weatherwise, and geographically, sounds like a farming type of community. You guys grow a ton of apples there?


----------



## Gary A.

Had to drive to Duarte for a business lunch. A Mexican eatery ... pretty good stuff. The guac was good.


----------



## Gary A.

Duarte is where the City of Hope is located. I wish none of you peoples have a need to know of the place. But if you or someone you know has cancer ... that's the place to go.


----------



## Gary A.

I don't see anybody ...


----------



## Gary A.

I guess it's wide open for another run ... lol


----------



## Gary A.

Grandpa and Grandma


----------



## Gary A.

Grandpa and Grandma


----------



## Gary A.

Granddaughter


----------



## Gary A.

Grandson


----------



## Gary A.

"Ssstrike One!"


----------



## Gary A.

"Sssstrike Two!!"


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

"Luke drills a rope to the pitcher."


----------



## Gary A.

The race to First.


----------



## Gary A.

More Baseball


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In London, people who practice nursing are made citizens and are even given cats."
> 
> Um....wut?
> 
> 
> 
> My mother was a RN.
Click to expand...


Was she given a cat for her nursing service?

My grandmother's name was Irene.


----------



## Gary A.

Dunno what this is, but it certainly isn't baseball.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In London, people who practice nursing are made citizens and are even given cats."
> 
> Um....wut?
> 
> 
> 
> My mother was a RN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she given a cat for her nursing service?
> 
> My grandmother's name was Irene.
Click to expand...

Not that I am aware. She never said anything about it ... like "Don't drown that cat. That's my salary."

Any possibility my Mom and your grandmother were the same person?


----------



## Gary A.

She was only a nurse during the war and shortly after. Then she became a mom and later a teacher.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I don't see anybody ...


you took up the entire internet bandwidth just posting to this thread.
I had to call AT&T to add a few more fiber runs just so I could possible post one or two more


----------



## Gary A.

This one cracks me up.


----------



## astroNikon

I had to take a nap, my brain was too tired from posting


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Not that I am aware. She never said anything about it ... like "Don't drown that cat. That's my salary."
> 
> Any possibility my Mom and your grandmother were the same person?



Was your mother short, mean, and Portuguese?


----------



## astroNikon

and my fingers needed Calgon ..... now they are rested some too
or is that Palmolive ??


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anybody ...
> 
> 
> 
> you took up the entire internet bandwidth just posting to this thread.
> I had to call AT&T to add a few more fiber runs just so I could possible post one or two more
Click to expand...

Sure blame the new kid. Besides, being as I'm the only participant from The Golden State, I should get more bandwidth than all you East Coast groupies.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I am aware. She never said anything about it ... like "Don't drown that cat. That's my salary."
> 
> Any possibility my Mom and your grandmother were the same person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your mother short, mean, and Portuguese?
Click to expand...

One ana half out of three ... is that enough?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> and my fingers needed Calgon ..... now they are rested some too
> or is that Palmolive ??


Not my problem ... my fingers have guac on them ...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anybody ...
> 
> 
> 
> you took up the entire internet bandwidth just posting to this thread.
> I had to call AT&T to add a few more fiber runs just so I could possible post one or two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure blame the new kid. Besides, being as I'm the only participant from The Golden State, I should get more bandwidth than all you East Coast groupies.
Click to expand...

ooh ... the Golden Child ...

I'm not from the East Coast ... I haven't seen that pond over there in ages.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anybody ...
> 
> 
> 
> you took up the entire internet bandwidth just posting to this thread.
> I had to call AT&T to add a few more fiber runs just so I could possible post one or two more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure blame the new kid. Besides, being as I'm the only participant from The Golden State, I should get more bandwidth than all you East Coast groupies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh ... the Golden Child ...
> 
> I'm not from the East Coast ... I haven't seen that pond over there in ages.
Click to expand...

Close enough ... lol


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, we can split the extra bandwidth ... but don't tell the others.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was your mother short, mean, and Portuguese?
> 
> 
> 
> One ana half out of three ... is that enough?
Click to expand...


I'll call that close enough for government work. So that would make you a long-lost uncle, no?


----------



## Gary A.

My oldest daughter.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was your mother short, mean, and Portuguese?
> 
> 
> 
> One ana half out of three ... is that enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call that close enough for government work. So that would make you a long-lost uncle, no?
Click to expand...

I dunno, you're the linguist.


----------



## limr

Yes, but not the genealogist.


----------



## Gary A.

Youngest daughter.


----------



## limr

Or, I guess I could technically be your daughter. And I'm definitely older than the girl in that picture!


----------



## Gary A.

I could be your father ... lol


----------



## Gary A.

We independently reached the same conclusion.


----------



## Gary A.

Thinking about dinner ... anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe BBQ. I know a great place plus micro-brewery called Beachwood.


----------



## limr

It seems so! 

Let's keep it as uncle, though. Can't have enough uncles 

This is (was) my dad. We called him Papa:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Maybe BBQ. I know a great place plus micro-brewery called Beachwood.



Mmmmm, microbrewery.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> It seems so!
> 
> Let's keep it as uncle, though. Can't have enough uncles
> 
> This is (was) my dad. We called him Papa:


Smart Eyes.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



What in the what is that??


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Smart Eyes.



One of the smartest men I ever knew. Not educated but smart as anything.


----------



## Gary A.

The little one fishing in Yosemite.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the what is that??
Click to expand...

A place called BRUXIE. In lieu of buns they use waffles. Burgers, BBQ, Chicken, et al all gets stuffed between waffles. It is actually good.


----------



## Gary A.

Mom and Dad


----------



## Gary A.

Monterey, California


----------



## limr

Me, 18 years old, dancing with my father at my brother's wedding.


----------



## Gary A.

San Francisco, California


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> My, 18-years-old, dancing with my father at my brother's wedding.


nice


----------



## limr

To explain - or really just illustrate - at least one source of my silliness:


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> San Francisco, California



Too friggin' cool!


----------



## Gary A.

Amy and Sarah


----------



## limr

Crap, gotta run. Battery in my netbook is about to die.


----------



## Gary A.

Mom and Dad on their 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Back, now,


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I had to get some real work done.


----------



## snowbear

And it took a little while to do.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ᐊᖃᓯᓕ
> (aqasili)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, watch your language!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is.  Actually being very polite.  He is saying goodbye to those still remaining.  It is, however an interesting choice of language, since not too many are familiar with inuktikut on this board.  My wife illustrated a book called "Children of the North" which was written in English and Inuktikut.  I can't read it, but I do recognize the characters.
Click to expand...


Correct - I was speaking Polar Bear.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm leaving for dinner soon. Gives you a chance to stretch out your lead. I'm thinking of BBQ at Beachwood ... what do you think?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

That sounds good.


----------



## snowbear

We got home real late so we're just going with grilled cheese & ham


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Love grilled cheese and grilled ham and cheese. Yesterday we bought this flat cast iron skillet just for grilled cheese ... also for making tortillas too, lol, but should be great for grilled cheese.


----------



## snowbear

I see I have a LOT of catching up to do.


----------



## snowbear

I guess it's going to be a long night


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> We got home real late so we're just going with grilled cheese & ham


Where were you?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have any recommendations?


I recommend food of some type.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I was at the office.


----------



## snowbear

My wife and I are off for the next few days so we both were trying to get some stuff done.


----------



## astroNikon

I was asleep


thanks for asking


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend food of some type.
Click to expand...

Food ... yeah ... never thought of that.


----------



## snowbear

The aircraft shots are nice.  Where were they taken?


----------



## astroNikon

now I'm going out for dinner


I don't know where yet ... and I'm not asking for recommendations


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> The aircraft shots are nice.  Where were they taken?


The P40 ironically looks like a plastic model


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


Is that a P38 ??


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft shots are nice.  Where were they taken?
> 
> 
> 
> The P40 ironically looks like a plastic model
Click to expand...

Nope, it's real and it flys. Most all of these planes fly. Often there will be oil pans under the recently flown planes.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a P38 ??
Click to expand...

Yes. from the backside.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I've certainly had an "interesting" night.  Gonna post for just a bit and then head to bed.


----------



## astroNikon

From what I recall, there's not many P38s left
I'd like to see a P61 BlackWidow but there's apparently none of those.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The aircraft shots are nice.  Where were they taken?


Planes of Fame
Chino, California


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a P38 ??
Click to expand...

Yes, from the backside.


----------



## sm4him

I'll tell you about my night, but first some pictures.

Me, my mom and my oldest son, at his Eagle Scout ceremony, in 2008:


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> From what I recall, there's not many P38s left
> I'd like to see a P61 BlackWidow but there's apparently none of those.



Not a P62 but it is a Black Widow.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

My mom, somewhere around 1948 or '49, when she went to design school in NYC where she met my dad:


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I'll tell you about my night, but first some pictures.
> 
> Me, my mom and my oldest son, at his Eagle Scout ceremony, in 2008:View attachment 86396


An Eagle Scout, cool.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, look, there's Felix the cat, back in about 1949, hiding out in my mom's luggage. . I'll still tell that story, sometime...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you about my night, but first some pictures.
> 
> Me, my mom and my oldest son, at his Eagle Scout ceremony, in 2008:View attachment 86396
> 
> 
> 
> An Eagle Scout, cool.
Click to expand...


Just about killed us both getting him there! He almost didn't make it due to some health issues related to a car accident he had in 2007--but finished everything up and submitted his application ONE day before his 18th birthday (the deadline to be Eagle).


----------



## sm4him

Dad, around the time he met my mom (1950):


----------



## sm4him

My mom and dad on their 50th wedding anniversary:
They made it to 53, just barely, before he passed away in 2005. He still adored her.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


Oh yeah, a F4U Corsair  made super famous by Robert Conrad and the tv show Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## sm4him

So now, the reason for posting pics of my mom and dad...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


B29 ?


----------



## sm4him

First, I should say, in the style of Princess Bride, "everything turns out okay in the end."  Well, everything except for my sanity.


----------



## sm4him

I'm gonna break the postwhoring rule here and just tell the story:

I got home about 5:30, ready for a nice, relaxing evening, maybe do a little postwhoring, then get to bed early.
Then my sister called me. Mom was missing.

My mother is 88 years old. She still drives, despite our constant pleas for her to decide to stop on her own.  Until recently, it was just a matter of her eyesight and reaction time--but over the past several months, her memory has become a major concern. We'd hoped it was some kind of medication problem, but it seems that she's developing dementia.

She also doesn't see that great, and although she does still drive herself around, generally she will only drive in an area she's familiar with, and only if the weather is decent and it's daylight.
She has admitted to me that she has been out before and forgotten where she was, and why she'd gone out.  But she won't give up the car keys.

But when my sister got home today, Mom wasn't there, nor was her van.  And nobody else's car was there, so nobody had come to pick her up and take her somewhere.  It was raining, had been pretty much all day.
My sister waited a while, then after about an hour called me. It was very nearly dusk by this time, and she was understandably worried.

We made a plan. Check with all the relatives, just in case. I wondered if maybe she had run out to the grocery store thinking the rain had stopped--but a lot of time had passed for that. If we didn't find her before dark, we'd call law enforcement and see what they suggested.

About 30 minutes later, she pulls in the driveway.  She had, in fact, gone to the grocery store. She just decided she could drive in the rain because "it wasn't very far."  And then I guess, decided to just spent 90 minutes roaming the store??
Oh, and of course, she'd left her cell phone at home--not that it mattered, because she never, EVER answers it when we try to call her.

I'm thankful she's home, safe and sound.  But tomorrow, I'm gonna go over there and wring her neck.

It is time to give up the car keys whether she wants to or not, methinks.  And THAT will not be fun for ANYone.


----------



## snowbear

A nice story, Sharon.  Thankfully she was safe.


----------



## sm4him

I think I might have just run completely out of steam...


----------



## sm4him

I can't even think of any useless tripe to post...


----------



## sm4him

And I don't think I have the energy to search for any good memes that describe how I feel right now.


----------



## snowbear

That's why I'm just going through the other threads now.  I've got something in the works, but I'm not ready, yet - maybe later.


----------



## snowbear

I'm almost to the point where I really don't care -- I've gotten on the board and had the lead for a short while.


----------



## snowbear

I might just quit after I hit the 4000 mark.


----------



## snowbear

Well, I won't post any more clowns.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm almost to the point where I really don't care -- I've gotten on the board and had the lead for a short while.



Yeah, I'm really having trouble caring about this right now myself. It was a blast, but I just don't think I've got the stamina to go the whole month and still find it entertaining. And that's the only reason I'd keep doing it, is if it was amusing me.  I couldn't care less about the actual results.


----------



## snowbear

At least not for a while.


----------



## snowbear

If'n it ain't fun, it ain't worth doin'.


----------



## sm4him

I think I'm gonna do what my daddy always said, go take a nap so I can get up and go to bed.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe tomorrow I'll find it entertaining again.  See you peeps later!


----------



## snowbear

I'll catch ya later.


----------



## limr

Sharon:


----------



## snowbear

January 25 is the night dedicated to Scotland's National poet, Robert Burns.


----------



## snowbear

Burns wrote his "Address To A Haggis" in 1786


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns
    Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
    Great chieftain o' the pudding-race!
    Aboon them a' yet tak your place,
    Painch, tripe, or thairm:
    Weel are ye wordy o'a grace
    As lang's my arm.


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    The groaning trencher there ye fill,
    Your hurdies like a distant hill,
    Your pin was help to mend a mill
    In time o'need,
    While thro' your pores the dews distil
    Like amber bead.


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    His knife see rustic Labour dight,
    An' cut you up wi' ready sleight,
    Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
    Like ony ditch;
    And then, O what a glorious sight,
    Warm-reekin', rich!


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    Then, horn for horn, they stretch an' strive:
    Deil tak the hindmost! on they drive,
    Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
    Are bent like drums;
    Then auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
    Bethankit! hums.


----------



## limr

Haggis is horrifying.

And it's not January 25th.

And you're not in Scotland.


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    Is there that owre his French ragout
    Or olio that wad staw a sow,
    Or fricassee wad make her spew
    Wi' perfect sconner,
    Looks down wi' sneering, scornfu' view
    On sic a dinner?


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
    As feckles as wither'd rash,
    His spindle shank, a guid whip-lash;
    His nieve a nit;
    Thro' blody flood or field to dash,
    O how unfit!


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
    The trembling earth resounds his tread.
    Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
    He'll mak it whissle;
    An' legs an' arms, an' hands will sned,
    Like taps o' trissle.


----------



## snowbear

Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
    Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
    And dish them out their bill o' fare,
    Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
    That jaups in luggies;
    But, if ye wish her gratefu' prayer
    Gie her a haggis!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Haggis is horrifying.



It's OK.  It's pretty bland since it's mostly oatmeal.

The Scotch makes it palatable.


----------



## limr

I'll leave the haggis to someone else and just stick to the Scotch, then. 

Mostly oatmeal it may be, the rest of it is still made of yuck.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And it's not January 25th.



Burns is timeless, and therefore calenderless!


----------



## limr

Remember that I am not a meat eater except for the occasional piece of fish.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And you're not in Scotland.



I'm not that far from  Scotland, MD.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not January 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burns is timeless, and therefore calenderless!
Click to expand...


Aye, well if that's the case...


----------



## snowbear

I once saw vegetarian haggis.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're not in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that far from  Scotland, MD.
Click to expand...


Well then I should find some Italian or Egyptian poems since I'm not too far from Rome or Cairo (NY). Probably farther than you are from Scotland, MD, though.


----------



## snowbear

I would have been tempted to try it, but it was in a can.


----------



## limr

Was it called "oatmeal" or "gruel"?


----------



## snowbear

We make a veggie chili that's pretty good.  My wife worked at an agency where there were quite a few vegetarians.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not sure.  Does it really make a difference?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure.  Does it really make a difference?



Good question.  I don't think it does.


----------



## snowbear

I'm proud of my Celtic heritage, but plain, unflavored oatmeal is for the birds.


----------



## snowbear

SO, you teach in NYC?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> SO, you teach in NYC?



The 'burbs. Community college.


----------



## snowbear

Ah, OK.  I have a friend that teaches Special Ed in W. Patterson, NJ.  I was just curious.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm proud of my Celtic heritage, but plain, unflavored oatmeal is for the birds.



Hey, I'm half Celtic! From the Celts who made it as far as the Iberian peninsula and then never left. My father was apparently from Visigoth stock. At least that is according to my mother, who called him one every time she was mad at him.


----------



## limr

Yeah, Patterson isn't that far. It's kinda the 'burbs, too. Just the Jersey side.


----------



## limr

I'm 100% Portuguese. Parents right off the boat.


----------



## snowbear

Portugal is one of the places I'd like to visit.


----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

You need to go.

From my postcard phase:



Nuno Alvares Pereira by limrodrigues, on Flickr

I'll see if I can dig up some better ones.


----------



## snerd

Thread. This.


----------



## snowbear

That looks very inviting.  Hold on a second I have to do something . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . CHICKEN


----------



## snowbear

EBOLA


----------



## snowbear

OK, I'm back.  Yes, someday I'll get there (and 20 other places on the list)


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B29 ?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## snowbear

welcome back.


----------



## snowbear

It's been a bit quiet while y'all were gone.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I'm gonna break the postwhoring rule here and just tell the story:
> 
> I got home about 5:30, ready for a nice, relaxing evening, maybe do a little postwhoring, then get to bed early.
> Then my sister called me. Mom was missing.
> 
> My mother is 88 years old. She still drives, despite our constant pleas for her to decide to stop on her own.  Until recently, it was just a matter of her eyesight and reaction time--but over the past several months, her memory has become a major concern. We'd hoped it was some kind of medication problem, but it seems that she's developing dementia.
> 
> She also doesn't see that great, and although she does still drive herself around, generally she will only drive in an area she's familiar with, and only if the weather is decent and it's daylight.
> She has admitted to me that she has been out before and forgotten where she was, and why she'd gone out.  But she won't give up the car keys.
> 
> But when my sister got home today, Mom wasn't there, nor was her van.  And nobody else's car was there, so nobody had come to pick her up and take her somewhere.  It was raining, had been pretty much all day.
> My sister waited a while, then after about an hour called me. It was very nearly dusk by this time, and she was understandably worried.
> 
> We made a plan. Check with all the relatives, just in case. I wondered if maybe she had run out to the grocery store thinking the rain had stopped--but a lot of time had passed for that. If we didn't find her before dark, we'd call law enforcement and see what they suggested.
> 
> About 30 minutes later, she pulls in the driveway.  She had, in fact, gone to the grocery store. She just decided she could drive in the rain because "it wasn't very far."  And then I guess, decided to just spent 90 minutes roaming the store??
> Oh, and of course, she'd left her cell phone at home--not that it mattered, because she never, EVER answers it when we try to call her.
> 
> I'm thankful she's home, safe and sound.  But tomorrow, I'm gonna go over there and wring her neck.
> 
> It is time to give up the car keys whether she wants to or not, methinks.  And THAT will not be fun for ANYone.


Yes, you must get the keys. For her sake and the safety of others on the road. I am surprised that at 88 her driver's license is still valid.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> welcome back.


Thanks.


----------



## limr

From the mountains (A Serra da Estrela)


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, a F4U Corsair  made super famous by Robert Conrad and the tv show Baa Baa Black Sheep
Click to expand...


One of the finest fighters in WWII. The Corsair was the only prop plane which shot down a jet fighter (Korea).


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I think I'm gonna do what my daddy always said, go take a nap so I can get up and go to bed.


I tried to take a nap, but slept right through it.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Maybe tomorrow I'll find it entertaining again.  See you peeps later!


Goodnight, sweet dreams.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I'll catch ya later.


Vaya con dios.


----------



## snowbear

My late uncle was an enlisted Navy pilot in WW2 - he flew Corsairs.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll catch ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya con dios.
Click to expand...

No - that was for Sharon.  I'll be here for a few more minutes.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Address To A Haggis, Robert Burns (continued)
> His knife see rustic Labour dight,
> An' cut you up wi' ready sleight,
> Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
> Like ony ditch;
> And then, O what a glorious sight,
> Warm-reekin', rich!


Good stuff. My youngest daughter did a study abroad in Stirling. She likes haggis.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> My late uncle was an enlisted Navy pilot in WW2 - he flew Corsairs.


Really, I though Navy flew Hellcats and Marines flew Corsairs. I think later in the war the Navy flew the Corsairs. I think there were early carrier landing problems. In WWII my father was a Marine.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll catch ya later.
> 
> 
> 
> Vaya con dios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - that was for Sharon.  I'll be here for a few more minutes.
Click to expand...

Vaya con Dios a todo el mundo.


----------



## snowbear

He was Navy; I may be mistaken about the aircraft  Later, he was a test pilot (as in checking aircraft after the shop finished with them) at Pax River NAS.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis is horrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK.  It's pretty bland since it's mostly oatmeal.
> 
> The Scotch makes it palatable.
Click to expand...

Single malt for me please.


----------



## snowbear

Yes.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I would have been tempted to try it, but it was in a can.


I used to travel a lot. Whenever in a foreign country at least for one meal I'd find an indigenous, locals only, type eatery. Then I'd order the item with the most letters on the menu ... and consume it. It was a game I played ... most of the times I lost.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Single malt for me please.



Of course. I mostly ignore the existence of the blended stuff. Sometimes I'll have blended "Scotch" mixed with ginger ale or something if I'm offered a drink and my only options are that and Yellow Tail (ew, ew, ew, ew).


----------



## snowbear

I've blended mine with a couple of ice cubes.


----------



## snowbear

I've also used single malt a s coffee sweetener.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Crap - my leg is bleeding.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I've blended mine with a couple of ice cubes.


Typically neat pour moi. I'm a purist ... or just lazy. Being a purist sounds better than lazy.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I've blended mine with a couple of ice cubes.



Some Scotch can open up nicely with a cube or a splash of water. Depends on what you're drinking.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Crap - my leg is bleeding.



Yowza. Just randomly?

Stigmata?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I've also used single malt a s coffee sweetener.


Black for me. See above. Not into mixed drinks. But on warm days I will brew up some Sangria from backyard stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Crap - my leg is bleeding.


Why?


----------



## snowbear

No, I was scratching an itch and apparently hit it too hard.  I had some vein closures done a while back and I guess I hit one of the spots that was "used."


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> No, I was scratching an itch and apparently hit it too hard.  I had some vein closures done a while back and I guess I hit one of the spots that was "used."



Nope, not going to faint, nooooosiree, not me...not...gonna....fai--


----------



## snerd

Ignore me at your own peril...................


----------



## Gary A.

My best friend is a physician. I can check with him and see if he'll make a house call.


----------



## snowbear

All over.  A paper towel to clean off and a simple adhesive bandage will keep it at bay.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> My best friend is a physician. I can check with him and see if he'll make a house call.



Not needed - my lovely wife has Maryland State First Responder certification.


----------



## Gary A.

He's also a photog.


----------



## snowbear

My oldest son went through EMT-B(asic) but messed up on one station at the practical exam.  He has a short course to take and retake that station.


----------



## limr

Can I open my eyes again, then?

Yeah, not so good with the blood.


----------



## limr

Even internetz blood!


----------



## Gary A.

Actually, I was just talking to him when you discovered the blood. His mom made some Korean Ribs and he's coming over tomorrow to BBQ them.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> Really, so how about some details ...where is Appleton, (cool name), what's it like weatherwise, and geographically, sounds like a farming type of community. You guys grow a ton of apples there?



Well, winter sucks, summers have been rather cold lately. We're about 30 minutes south of Green Bay. It's a city of 80,000 people, so not much farming happening, actually.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

In other news, I pooped about 5 minutes ago. About the most interesting thing I've done all day other than go to the photo lab and get film done.


----------



## snerd

Look.............. I'm doing my damndest to keep this thread irrelevant! You all seem to be trying to make it useful and informative!! I will take my ball and go home if you keep it up!!


----------



## snerd

Oh! I'm on top of Maria!!!


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, so how about some details ...where is Appleton, (cool name), what's it like weatherwise, and geographically, sounds like a farming type of community. You guys grow a ton of apples there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, winter sucks, summers have been rather cold lately. We're about 30 minutes south of Green Bay. It's a city of 80,000 people, so not much farming happening, actually.
Click to expand...

That's a good size city. We've been fighting some heat spells over the past few weeks. A few triple digit days. At one point we had the A/C on day and night for three or four days in a row. Typically, we run the A/C maybe ten times a year and rarely at night. What would you call a cold summer?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

We've mostly been in the 60s here. I'm more of an 80* and sunny guy than hoodies and fall. Now we're dealing with highs in the low 50s/high 40s, soon to be enveloped in the great Polar Vortex and negative temperatures (-30, etc).


----------



## snowbear

Well let's hope you weren't walking to the lab during the process.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> We've mostly been in the 60s here. I'm more of an 80* and sunny guy than hoodies and fall. Now we're dealing with highs in the low 50s/high 40s, soon to be enveloped in the great Polar Vortex and negative temperatures (-30, etc).


No thank you.


----------



## minicoop1985

I need more posts..


----------



## minicoop1985

So I can join the leaderboard.


----------



## snowbear

Damn, I passed 4,000 posts already and didn't realize it


----------



## limr

Woot, bring on the sweaters and the scarves and the mugs of hot chocolate!


----------



## snowbear

I wouldn't be surprised to see the LB disappear after this mess.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Woot, bring on the sweaters and the scarves and the mugs of hot chocolate!



I had HC when I got home, tonight.


----------



## snowbear

No sweater or scarf, though.


----------



## snowbear

But I do have a couple of kitties that might keep somebody warm.


----------



## minicoop1985

Because once I do, ALL THE POWER WILL BE MINE MUAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## snowbear

OK.


----------



## minicoop1985

Why am I listening to Skrillex? Oh my god.


----------



## minicoop1985

There's something wrong with me. Besides the whole there's legitimately something wrong with me part.


----------



## minicoop1985

Hot chocolate sounds good though.


----------



## snerd

Yes, I've kidnapped Poof. Instructions to follow. If you want to see him alive again, do not contact the police...................


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Woot, bring on the sweaters and the scarves and the mugs of hot chocolate!


I used to live on the Palos Verdes Peninsula. I had a nice view of LA Harbor, with walking distance of tidepools. In summer the five o'clock would sweep in and drop the temps down to the high 50's. HC time. In August there is Shakespeare By the Sea in Pt. Fermin Park. A community amphitheater 30 yards to the cliffs which drop down 100' to the Pacific. We'd be all bundled up in blankets, coats and gloves for the performances.  





30' away you have this.


----------



## minicoop1985

Good EDM.


----------



## Gary A.

A different year,

One foot south and 120 feet down separates Pt. Fermin Park from the crashing waves of the Pacific. In the midst of huge Magnolia trees, LA's first lighthouse, incredible views of Catalina, whales, ships and coast is the home theater of Shakespeare By the Sea. On summer evenings made chilly by the offshore breeze is a night unequaled by the combination of natures splendor and man's culture. This night was Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. 

Clothing and period seemed to be 1930-ish, the contemporary setting added zest and enjoyment to the Bard's tale.


----------



## snerd




----------



## minicoop1985

I need to do that to my dad's cat.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot, bring on the sweaters and the scarves and the mugs of hot chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had HC when I got home, tonight.
Click to expand...

For dinner we went to our local sports bar. They have these wonderful burgers, mine was blackened with Blue Cheese, Mary Lou's had five pepper (assorted). I had a Widmer, cold and delic.


----------



## minicoop1985

My dog is a complete bum.


----------



## snowbear

My aunt had a cat that liked to swim.


----------



## snerd

snowbear said:


> My aunt had a cat that liked to swim.


Catfish?


----------



## snowbear

Chicken


----------



## snowbear

Nope - shorthair calico.  Loved to swim in a small backyard pool.


----------



## minicoop1985

NO NOT THE CHICKEN!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## snowbear

Chickens


----------



## Gary A.

We don't have cats. Mary Lou, my much much better half, is highly allergic to cats. But Cook likes them. She has befriended many strange cats on our morning walks.





Cook meets a new cat (for the first time).


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the LB disappear after this mess.



I think the Leaderboard thread should be closed just after October 31st. I'll miss it, but I think it should be memorialized, or stickied so everyone can read it and be awed at the awesome! 

I'll miss it, though.

We should start a "Water Cooler" thread, just for daily chatting or something. Not until next month, though. Nothing to compete with Leaderboard!


----------



## minicoop1985

DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER WHAT IS THIS MADNESS


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> My dog is a complete bum.


Why ... Does it collect used cigs for smoking later?


----------



## minicoop1985

Reburns? Thankfully, no. That would be disgusting. She only smokes Black N Milds.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I think the Leaderboard thread should be closed just after October 31st. I'll miss it, but I think it should be memorialized, or stickied so everyone can read it and be awed at the awesome!



I vote for archiving it to a hard drive then put the drive in a shredder.


----------



## limr

Gary, that looks like a great place for Shakespeare!

We've got the Hudson Valley Shakespeare Festival every summer, held at Boscobel, an old estate overlooking the Hudson.


----------



## minicoop1985

NEED


----------



## minicoop1985

MORE


----------



## snowbear

Coffee?


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook and Mariposa.


----------



## minicoop1985

POSTS to get on the LEADERBOARD


----------



## snerd




----------



## minicoop1985

Wow this thread is long.


----------



## snowbear

Adele, (the) Black Watch Pipes & Drums, (the) Corrs . . . ZZ Top.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Adele, (the) Black Watch Pipes & Drums, (the) Corrs . . . ZZ Top.



Part of my iTunes alphabet.


----------



## snerd

Good morning, Mods!! I have 5 users for temporary bans........................

Oh, wait!! Damn! This isn't the snitch a user report to a mod forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was only kidding, guys! Really!!!


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


>



Just make sure you cook it completely!


----------



## minicoop1985

Heaven Shall Burn, Avicii, In Flames, Gershwin


----------



## limr

Trying to get to a few other shots I took with a better camera, but all of a sudden, my connection is going super slow. What the hell, do I still have dial-up and don't know it??


----------



## snowbear

Actually, they are secretly encouraging us to post like crazy in this thread.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Actually, they are secretly encouraging us to post like crazy in this thread.



That way, we'll leave all of the other members alone.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Trying to get to a few other shots I took with a better camera, but all of a sudden, my connection is going super slow. What the hell, do I still have dial-up and don't know it??


/heehee


----------



## minicoop1985

They're MINDF*CKING US


----------



## limr

Jeez, finally!

Ektar in an Olympus 35RC

Looking from the lawn over the Hudson while picnicking before the performance:






And turn your head the other way to see the tent where they perform:


----------



## snowbear

I would argue we don't really have them.


----------



## limr

The first shots were I think Gold 200 in the Konstruktor (a DIY plastic toy camera.)


----------



## snowbear

I know I lost my mind many fortnights ago.


----------



## minicoop1985

We are mindless post drones, posting and whoring and posting and whoring and... posting. And whoring.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Jeez, finally!
> 
> Ektar in an Olympus 35RC
> 
> Looking from the lawn over the Hudson while picnicking before the performance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turn your head the other way to see the tent where they perform:


Nice.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> We are mindless post drones, posting and whoring and posting and whoring and... posting. And whoring.



Well, this whoring poster is getting her sorry ass to bed now, where it should have been half an hour ago!


----------



## Gary A.

The tide pools Between Pt. Fermin Park (home of Shakespeare By the Sea) and Catalina.


----------



## snerd

Nighty Night!!


----------



## snowbear

Purple.
I like purple.
My art teacher told us to say Vi-Oh-Let, but I like purple.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Bout damn time I did this. Result from my Mamiya 645.




Flowers and stuff by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

limr said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are mindless post drones, posting and whoring and posting and whoring and... posting. And whoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this whoring poster is getting her sorry ass to bed now, where it should have been half an hour ago!
Click to expand...


BOOO


----------



## snowbear

Sign at the lighthouse (East Quoddy, IIRC) on Campobello Island, NB).


----------



## snowbear

Oooo - watermelon.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Banana guy?

 Conjoined twins?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

Your eyes are getting very heavy.................................


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Animation


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Spoiler



Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

Spoiler: Knock Knock



Muahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight.


----------



## snowbear

OTTFFSSENTETTFFSSENT


----------



## snowbear

Later, dude


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Red


----------



## snowbear

Smurfs


----------



## snowbear

Food


----------



## snowbear

And


----------



## snowbear

I


----------



## snowbear

am


----------



## snowbear

done


----------



## snowbear

for


----------



## snowbear

the


----------



## snowbear

night.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him
678 Posts



snowbear
623 Posts



astroNikon
510 Posts



Gary A.
482 Posts



limr
409 Posts



tirediron
239 Posts



Derrel
191 Posts



mishele
185 Posts



snerd
177 Posts



mmaria
175 Posts


----------



## snerd




----------



## astroNikon

Boy I go out on a Friday night and I'm left for dead.

up next, Mish to suck the remaining blood out of my lifeless postmortum postwhoring body.

snowbear 750 Posts
sm4him 695 Posts
Gary A. 570 Posts
astroNikon 518 Posts
limr 441 Posts
tirediron 241 Posts
snerd 197 Posts
Derrel 193 Posts
mishele 185 Posts
mmaria 175 Posts


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


>


I hope no one paid to see that.


----------



## astroNikon

did every one go home ?


----------



## astroNikon

So what is everyone doing this Friday night ?


----------



## astroNikon

well technically it's Saturday morning now


----------



## astroNikon

I've got a soccer game in about 9 hours.


----------



## astroNikon

has everyone read about Kmart's payment system was hacked.


----------



## astroNikon

the safest method of purchasing anytning today is cash.


----------



## astroNikon

well I'm stuck inside .. clouds outside covering up the stars and planets.


----------



## astroNikon

and I'm too tired to continue typing


----------



## KenC

astroNikon said:


> the safest method of purchasing anytning today is cash.



barter


----------



## snerd

You are getting very sleepy...........



Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snowbear

Good morning,


----------



## snowbear

Well, actually, it's a rainy morning


----------



## snowbear

and dark,  It's still dark.


----------



## snowbear

Good rainy, dark morning, everyone.


----------



## snowbear

I guess I'm the only one here, right now.


----------



## snowbear

OMG . . .


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is freakin' out - running around, "whirring" (a cross between a meow and a sigh), poofed up tail . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . either Jasper's ghost or the cool air is getting to her.


----------



## snowbear

It's mostly light, outside, now.


----------



## snowbear

The sun is hidden behind the rain clouds, but it's definitely lighter than when I got up.


----------



## snowbear

It's relaxing to hear the "whoooosh" of cars driving by on the wet roadway.


----------



## snowbear

I should be hearing the train soon, as it makes it's way south to the power plant at Morgantown with a load of coal.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is at it again . . .


----------



## snowbear

Now she jumps up on the chair, by the open patio door, and meows for a few seconds . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . before jumping down, whirring, and runs off to the bedroom.


----------



## snowbear

She's done this about eight times now.


----------



## snowbear

"JASPER, LEAVE ZOE ALONE."

Poor Jasper - I miss him.  He was a sweet cat,


----------



## snowbear

Can you tell I'm the only one (human) up?


----------



## sm4him

Goooood morning, everyone!!
I had an exceptional night; asleep by about 10 pm, and actually slept late this morning! Late for me, anyway--nearly 6:30 a.m. before I woke up.


----------



## sm4him

I went to bed about 54 posts ahead and now I'm 55 posts behind...


----------



## sm4him

Charlie, you had an outstandingly productive night of postwhoring last night!


----------



## sm4him

And now I have 11 pages of posts to scan,


----------



## sm4him

Gotta make sure I didn't miss anything important, you know.


----------



## sm4him

Really wanted to get out and do some bird photography today


----------



## snowbear

Gary posted a LOT of photos.  The nerve of him using a fluff thread for actual photography.


----------



## sm4him

But it's still cloudy and going to rain off and on all day...ugh


----------



## snowbear

Did you get your Pop-Tarts?


----------



## sm4him

I feel like it's been raining FOREVER. I'm over it.


----------



## sm4him

Can't remember the last time I did any bird photos!


----------



## snowbear

Same here.  I'll probably start painting Mish's thing, today


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Did you get your Pop-Tarts?



No. I was hungry. And I don't go to the store hungry, so I came home to eat first. Then my sister called about Mom and that was that.


----------



## sm4him

Gotta do a "real" grocery trip sometime today anyway.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Same here.  I'll probably start painting Mish's thing, today



Wait, WHAT?!?!
You're gonna paint Mish's "Thing?"


----------



## snowbear

The "Same Here" was in reference to rain.

I really don't photo birds that much - I don't have a long enough lens.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I'll probably start painting Mish's thing, today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, WHAT?!?!
> You're gonna paint Mish's "Thing?"
Click to expand...


Oh yes.  She said it was OK.  In fact, she's looking forward to it.


Spoiler: (hee hee hee)



One of her abstract flower shots


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Charlie, you won the whatsit again! You're good at that! Although, even *I* would have known this last one!


----------



## sm4him

SHUT THE DOOR!! Leaderboard just refreshed again. Charlie, you're now nearly 80 POSTS ahead...after being behind by 54 less than 12 hours ago!


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to let Ron Lane run with it - he kind of got missed, I think.  I'll catch another one.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> SHUT THE DOOR!! Leaderboard just refreshed again. Charlie, you're now nearly 80 POSTS ahead...after being behind by 54 less than 12 hours ago!



I've been posting some minor C&C's ever since that challenge by Emily.  I  guess they really add up.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm going to let Ron Lane run with it - he kind of got missed, I think.  I'll catch another one.



I don't think Ron planned to be around much this weekend.


----------



## snowbear

Ah.  I'll see what I can come up with.  I really don't have anything ATM.


----------



## snowbear

Do you want to post a What Is It?  Feel free.


----------



## sm4him

I'm still happy sipping coffee and being useless.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe I'll post one in a bit, if you don't get to it first.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

Ralph's Lauren's given surname was actually Lifshitz. No wonder he changed it.


----------



## snowbear

Sounds good.  I like looking at your stuff, too.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries?


----------



## astroNikon

KenC said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the safest method of purchasing anytning today is cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barter
Click to expand...

They don't accept barter at walmart
And many other places


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sounds good.  I like looking at your stuff, too.



I think at some point today, I'm going to try to do several whatsits so I'll have some to choose from.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I guess I'm the only one here, right now.


Yes you are
I'm still asleep


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> Ralph's Lauren's given surname was actually Lifshitz. No wonder he changed it.



That'd do it.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the safest method of purchasing anytning today is cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't accept barter at walmart
> And many other places
Click to expand...


Not only that, but when you even TRY to trade your dead, deplucked chickens for a toaster...well, they really frown on it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> lemons have more sugar in them than strawberries?


But complex sugars
Don't forget that


----------



## sm4him

And deplucking chickens is a LOT of work.


----------



## snowbear

Sounds like a good rainy-day project, Sharon.


----------



## snowbear

I have a dryer lint collection that I can document and post.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the safest method of purchasing anytning today is cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't accept barter at walmart
> And many other places
Click to expand...


Wow, Astro, you fell behind Gary about as badly as I did behind Charlie!


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> You are getting very sleepy...........
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


How'd you figure that out genius ?


----------



## snowbear

CHICKEN


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

the longest recorded flight of a chicken was 13 seconds.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I have a dryer lint collection that I can document and post.


Go for it

Be careful of your DOF


----------



## limr

EBOLA!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> the longest recorded flight of a chicken was 13 seconds.


Right into a pot of boiling water


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

dreamt is the only English word that ends in "mt."


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, and good morning


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> EBOLA!



And top o' the mornin' to you, too!


----------



## limr

I woke up late this morning.


----------



## sm4him

Can you tell I'm finding this entertaining again?


----------



## limr

Got out of bed at 7:50.


----------



## sm4him

Good way to spend a dreary day...postwhoring and football, an unbeatable combination!


----------



## limr

Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I'll probably start painting Mish's thing, today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, WHAT?!?!
> You're gonna paint Mish's "Thing?"
Click to expand...

It probably tickles her


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Got out of bed at 7:50.



Wow, can't remember the last time I slept later than 7!! I would LOVE that.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Lenny.

Yes, Ebola.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!



About to get my third...let's have a toast...to postwhoring...to football!!


----------



## limr

I'm sniffly and I just sneezed. It's still weird that I have allergies.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I'll probably start painting Mish's thing, today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, WHAT?!?!
> You're gonna paint Mish's "Thing?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It probably tickles her
Click to expand...


Yes, I feel special.


----------



## limr

Never had allergies before a few years ago.


----------



## snowbear

Weather change?

or Ebola.

I usually get sinus and throat problems this time of year - when it starts to cool down.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Never had allergies before a few years ago.


We're sure it's Ebola or the chicken you ate and not allergies


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out of bed at 7:50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can't remember the last time I slept later than 7!! I would LOVE that.
Click to expand...


I'm an incurable night owl, so the fact that I've been waking up at 7:30 consistently for the past month still astounds me.


----------



## astroNikon

I already have a headache from posting


----------



## snowbear

Cats get me up (or try to) about six.  Sometimes they'll let me go until seven, other times they'll try at four-thirty or five.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out of bed at 7:50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can't remember the last time I slept later than 7!! I would LOVE that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an incurable night owl, so the fact that I've been waking up at 7:30 consistently for the past month still astounds me.
Click to expand...

That would be a chicken virus in you waking up at that time


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I already have a headache from posting



Well, you know the cure for that . . .


----------



## astroNikon

I'm going back to bed
This posting had made me tired


----------



## snowbear

Have a good nap.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a headache from posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know the cure for that . . .
Click to expand...

What


snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a headache from posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know the cure for that . . .[/QUOWhat's
> what?
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Weather change?
> 
> or Ebola.
> 
> I usually get sinus and throat problems this time of year - when it starts to cool down.





astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had allergies before a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> We're sure it's Ebola or the chicken you ate and not allergies
Click to expand...


Gotta be Ebola.

But also, I've been more susceptible to sinus stuff and allergies since I had a really bad black mold problem in my apartment in Portugal back in 2001. Developed pneumonia.

Then for the past couple of years, the place where I work for my admin job on campus got flooded - first Hurricane Irene, then Sandy, then random thunderstorms. Soaked the carpet repeatedly and it's never been replaced or removed. I am positive I'm essentially working on top of a mold farm.


----------



## limr

That post was far too long.


----------



## astroNikon

I expect you guys to be close to 3000 posts when I wake up


----------



## limr

I suck at postwhoring.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather change?
> 
> or Ebola.
> 
> I usually get sinus and throat problems this time of year - when it starts to cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had allergies before a few years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're sure it's Ebola or the chicken you ate and not allergies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta be Ebola.
> 
> But also, I've been more susceptible to sinus stuff and allergies since I had a really bad black mold problem in my apartment in Portugal back in 2001. Developed pneumonia.
> 
> Then for the past couple of years, the place where I work for my admin job on campus got flooded - first Hurricane Irene, then Sandy, then random thunderstorms. Soaked the carpet repeatedly and it's never been replaced or removed. I am positive I'm essentially working on top of a mold farm.
Click to expand...

You could start growing muchrooms


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to get my third...let's have a toast...to postwhoring...to football!!
Click to expand...


Yes! A coffee toast! To postwhoring! Even if I suck at it! And football!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> That post was far too long.


Careful. Pace yourself.


----------



## astroNikon

Mushrooms


----------



## snowbear

I think I'll get Zoe to walk on the keyboard.  She might like to post.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> You could start growing muchrooms



That's an idea.

In my litigation class, we had to create a fact pattern for a lawsuit and then "follow" the case throughout the semester as we learned how to do forms and motions, etc. I wrote a complaint suing a company for not removing moldy carpets and being legally liable for my health problems 

In real life, I can't be bothered. Because really, my health costs from this are some boxes of tissues and a box or two of antihistamines every 6 months.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I expect you guys to be close to 3000 posts when I wake up



Well, I should hope so. We're less than 500 away.


----------



## snowbear

We have a new Chinese carryout.  They put a menu on the door, yesterday.  I like to go through them I find the typos.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I think I'll get Zoe to walk on the keyboard.  She might like to post.



Although, you might get disqualified if you put in a pinch-poster.


----------



## mmaria

wow!

haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?

more than 2 500 posts here! 


you're all just c r a zy!!!!!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could start growing muchrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idea.
> 
> In my litigation class, we had to create a fact pattern for a lawsuit and then "follow" the case throughout the semester as we learned how to do forms and motions, etc. I wrote a complaint suing a company for not removing moldy carpets and being legally liable for my health problems
> 
> In real life, I can't be bothered. Because really, my health costs from this are some boxes of tissues and a box or two of antihistamines every 6 months.
Click to expand...


One of my hobbies is "writing" letters, dripping with sarcasm and cleverness, to companies, complaining about their product or service. I never actually write these letters, just compose them in my head.


----------



## limr

We'd better check the rule book....

Oh wait.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!



We've found our calling.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could start growing muchrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an idea.
> 
> In my litigation class, we had to create a fact pattern for a lawsuit and then "follow" the case throughout the semester as we learned how to do forms and motions, etc. I wrote a complaint suing a company for not removing moldy carpets and being legally liable for my health problems
> 
> In real life, I can't be bothered. Because really, my health costs from this are some boxes of tissues and a box or two of antihistamines every 6 months.
Click to expand...

Is there an advantage to a class action suit for this - get everyone in a building or such?  I guess the law team gets the money and the plaintiffs get a $5 gift card from Yankee Candle.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!



MAAAAAAAARIIIIIIIIIIIJAAAAAAAAA! 

Party has begun folks!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAAAAAAAARIIIIIIIIIIIJAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Party has begun folks!
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww





not sure I can party with you... this demands some serious strength and I don't have it


----------



## sm4him

Hey, and she showed up on Saturday, just in time for...
...
...
Football!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!



WELCOME BACK!!!
We missed you.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Is there an advantage to a class action suit for this - get everyone in a building or such?  I guess the law team gets the money and the plaintiffs get a $5 gift card at Yankee Candle.



Some other people have had more serious issues. So they removed the carpet in those areas. Other people who work in that place and have reported health issues were told that theirs didn't count because they smoke or used to smoke.

Because apparently smokers never develop health issues that are unrelated to smoking. Not at our school! Nope!


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

there are 32 muscles in a cat's ear?

Why do they need all those muscles in their EAR?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAAAAAAAARIIIIIIIIIIIJAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Party has begun folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I can party with you... this demands some serious strength and I don't have it
Click to expand...


Awww.  Do what you can.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

cats spend 66% of their life asleep.

In other news, I think AstroNikon might actually be a cat.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah.  I worked in an alleged "sick building" -- the results from testing were all negative.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Hey, and she showed up on Saturday, just in time for...
> ...
> ...
> Football!


HEYYYYYYY!


----------



## limr

I don't know how much actual 'strength' is required to party on the Leaderboard


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAAAAAAAARIIIIIIIIIIIJAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Party has begun folks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I can party with you... this demands some serious strength and I don't have it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww.  Do what you can.
Click to expand...

 I don't know  how can you do it... I can't even read all posts from a minute ago... too many to follow


----------



## limr

Zelda would like to hear from Zoe.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> there are 32 muscles in a cat's ear?
> 
> Why do they need all those muscles in their EAR?



So they can do a better job at the litterb OH . . . E-A-R.   I thought you said Rear.

My bad.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I can't even read all posts from a minute ago... too many to follow



Well, there is your problem.  You don't read them, you just post new ones.


----------



## sm4him

And once in a while, you pick a random one to quote and reply to, so it LOOKS like you're reading them.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

the longest cat ever measured was 48.5 inches (1.23m) long when fully stretched out.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

In the Caribbean, there are oysters than can climb trees.


----------



## snowbear

Somebody found a BF book.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Somebody found a BF book.



Years ago, I worked at a children's science center. I once had to spend nearly a week poring through all these fact books for "did you know" signs for our exhibits. I've got a boatload of them.


----------



## limr

Did you know that cats like the chin scritches?


----------



## snowbear

limr:  Awwww.


----------



## limr

Did you know that the i key on my netbook keyboard sticks and it is bugging the hell out of me?


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

Cows can be led UPstairs, but not downstairs.

I assume they mean they can't successfully manuever the stairs on their own. They can, of course, GO downstairs. One misstep, and you're down.


----------



## snowbear

Instead of taking time to quote, I think I'll just prefix my post with the name for whom a reply is intended.


----------



## limr

She's a silly girl. She likes to hang out like this:


----------



## snowbear

Instead of the "i" key, use the exclamation point - the briefly turn the netbook upside down.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> Cows can be led UPstairs, but not downstairs.
> 
> I assume they mean they can't successfully manuever the stairs on their own. They can, of course, GO downstairs. One misstep, and you're down.



Ow. That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## snowbear

"Belly rub, mommy"



limr said:


> She's a silly girl. She likes to hang out like this:


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Instead of the "i" key, use the exclamation point - the briefly turn the netbook upside down.



That's so much more conven!ent and pract!cal!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Did you know that the i key on my netbook keyboard sticks and it is bugging the hell out of me?



The "s" key used to stick on my old Mac at work. Then the shift key got stuck, which was really quite problematic.  We finally decided to break down and buy a new keyboard, but the Mac was so old, none of the newer keyboards were supported by it.

I ended up getting a new 27-inch iMac out of THAT deal. Hooray for sticky keyboards!


----------



## limr

She definitely gets the belly rubs!

Now I need another one of Zelda...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Instead of taking time to quote, I think I'll just prefix my post with the name for whom a reply is intended.



But I find that sometimes the two seconds it takes to quote the post keeps me from getting that infernal error message.


----------



## snowbear

Cafe China - Appetizers.  "6. Beef, Teriyaki or Chicken"
What do I get if I order the Teriyaki instead of the beef or chicken?


----------



## sm4him

Both of my kitties are off snoozing somewhere. This weather has them feeling useless and lazy too.


----------



## limr

I iz helping wif office organizashun!


----------



## sm4him

Oh wait. They are always useless and lazy.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Both of my kitties are off snoozing somewhere. This weather has them feeling useless and lazy too.



It's wound Zoe up like a spring.

She's at it again.


----------



## snowbear

Six to go, well, five


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in one night.

I bet they'd also be good at postwhoring. If they had fingers. And a brain.


----------



## limr

One helluva typo from an essay about whether or not animals can be 'friends' with people. (This was last semester)


----------



## snowbear

*Sweat* and Sour Chicken?  I bet it's undercooked, as well!


----------



## sm4him

Did you know...

A (US) quarter has 119 grooves on its edge.  A (US) dime, even though it's smaller, has 118.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86449



Mmmmm, sweaty chicken


----------



## snowbear

Limr: It could be.  So much for syntax checkers.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> One helluva typo from an essay about whether or not animals can be 'friends' with people. (This was last semester)



Oh, I wish I had my file of typos and errors with me, but it's at work!

I once got an email from someone discussing the city's plan to end "chronic homelessness," only she mistakenly referred to it as the Plan to End Chronic Homeliness.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - 2600 posts.  Sharon gets the prize.


----------



## limr

I've got tons of them.


----------



## snowbear

I used to have a hard time reading through some applicants statements and "blue books"  (personal history statement); they had to be hand written.


----------



## sm4him

And then there was the obituary in our local paper that actually published this:

"John Smith died unrepentantly on Thursday, March...."

The next day the obituary, said:
"John Smith died *UNEXPECTEDLY* on Thursday, March..."
Caps and bolding were actually included in the obit.


----------



## pgriz

mmaria said:


> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!



Ah, Marija, it is what simple minds to to amuse themselves.  However in this case all participating are actually reasonably complete in the intelligence department, but for unfathomable reasons decide to act as if they are of simple minds.  Eh.  In some ways, it's like watching the inner neural messaging of a brain, with little bits of kinda related, kinda random bits of stimulation zigging here and there...  Except that in this case, we have several brains dumping their kinda spastic-looking semi-conscious thought-streaming onto the world-wide internet for the rest of us to examine.  On the other hand, it's interesting.  We're seeing quite a bit of photography here (and there - seems to pop up in spurts), and some to the posts veer into kinda-profound territory, and there are more than a few chuckles.  Who knows?  maybe this is actually a social experiment that we're all unwitting participants in?


----------



## limr

When I was applying for state teaching certification in NY, I put in all my paperwork, did all the tests, had all my ducks in a row.

Got a letter from the fine folks who are in charge of education for the state, telling me that I still needed 6 credits of classes for teaching literacy.

Misspelled 'literacy' every single time.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Marija, it is what simple minds to to amuse themselves.  However in this case all participating are actually reasonably complete in the intelligence department, but for unfathomable reasons decide to act as if they are of simple minds.  Eh.  In some ways, it's like watching the inner neural messaging of a brain, with little bits of kinda related, kinda random bits of stimulation zigging here and there...  Except that in this case, we have several brains dumping their kinda spastic-looking semi-conscious thought-streaming onto the world-wide internet for the rest of us to examine.  On the other hand, it's interesting.  We're seeing quite a bit of photography here (and there - seems to pop up in spurts), and some to the posts veer into kinda-profound territory, and there are more than a few chuckles.  Who knows?  maybe this is actually a social experiment that we're all unwitting participants in?
Click to expand...


Actually, this is pretty much what it's like in my head, All. The. Time. So maybe this is just my chance to finally get all this random, useless cr*p out of my head. But the harder I try to get it all out, the more keeps coming in, so it's not really working.

I blame the raw chicken.


----------



## limr

That was when I decided that I did not want these folks as my bosses in Albany and I did not pursue the certification. 

There was more to it than that, but it really did drive home the point that what I did in the classroom would have been dictated by folks far away who have probably never stepped foot in a classroom, and ain't nobody got time for that sh!te.


----------



## pgriz

I don't remember you eating raw chicken.  Want to tell us about it?


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Marija, it is what simple minds to to amuse themselves.  However in this case all participating are actually reasonably complete in the intelligence department, but for unfathomable reasons decide to act as if they are of simple minds.  Eh.  In some ways, it's like watching the inner neural messaging of a brain, with little bits of kinda related, kinda random bits of stimulation zigging here and there...  Except that in this case, we have several brains dumping their kinda spastic-looking semi-conscious thought-streaming onto the world-wide internet for the rest of us to examine.  On the other hand, it's interesting.  We're seeing quite a bit of photography here (and there - seems to pop up in spurts), and some to the posts veer into kinda-profound territory, and there are more than a few chuckles.  Who knows?  maybe this is actually a social experiment that we're all unwitting participants in?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure if this is a compliment or not . . . I just want to get a crap-load of posts in before the end of the month.


----------



## limr

"Animals shouldn’t be used for medical experiments. Although they aren’t real people, it’s morrally wrong."


----------



## pgriz

An interesting study would be to see how people get into positions of authority, in which the people they are supposed to be instructing are actually much more competent than they are.  And yet it happens over and over again.  When I was in the high-tech field, we had Dilbert-like bosses all over the place and the usual wonderment was how did these characters get to where they got?


----------



## limr

"Even if it has brought positive and negative effects to our lives it shows that either way it has been bad."


----------



## pgriz

The rationale for using animals for test subjects is that they aren't people, as defined "sentient, self-aware entities".  Now that we're learning to ask the right questions and see past our human-oriented prejudices (or world-view), that is increasingly hard to justify.


----------



## Gary A.

Man I get up and there are nine new pages. WTF ... we need to unionize in order to stop these unfair management practices.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> An interesting study would be to see how people get into positions of authority, in which the people they are supposed to be instructing are actually much more competent than they are.  And yet it happens over and over again.  When I was in the high-tech field, we had Dilbert-like bosses all over the place and the usual wonderment was how did these characters get to where they got?



I know a woman who was a second-grade teacher and denied tenure TWICE by two different school districts. She's now an assistant superintendent


----------



## pgriz

Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...


----------



## Gary A.

Bonjour y'all.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> The rationale for using animals for test subjects is that they aren't people, as defined "sentient, self-aware entities".  Now that we're learning to ask the right questions and see past our human-oriented prejudices (or world-view), that is increasingly hard to justify.



Oh, I agree! I just thought it was funny to express that as 'they aren't real people."


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...



Don't I wish??  Instead, they are just quotes from past student essays.


----------



## mmaria

pgriz said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> 
> haven't been here for a few days and what I see!?
> 
> more than 2 500 posts here!
> 
> 
> you're all just c r a zy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Marija, it is what simple minds to to amuse themselves.  However in this case all participating are actually reasonably complete in the intelligence department, but for unfathomable reasons decide to act as if they are of simple minds.  Eh.  In some ways, it's like watching the inner neural messaging of a brain, with little bits of kinda related, kinda random bits of stimulation zigging here and there...  Except that in this case, we have several brains dumping their kinda spastic-looking semi-conscious thought-streaming onto the world-wide internet for the rest of us to examine.  On the other hand, it's interesting.  We're seeing quite a bit of photography here (and there - seems to pop up in spurts), and some to the posts veer into kinda-profound territory, and there are more than a few chuckles.  Who knows?  maybe this is actually a social experiment that we're all unwitting participants in?
Click to expand...

well.... I think this is the best thread


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting study would be to see how people get into positions of authority, in which the people they are supposed to be instructing are actually much more competent than they are.  And yet it happens over and over again.  When I was in the high-tech field, we had Dilbert-like bosses all over the place and the usual wonderment was how did these characters get to where they got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a woman who was a second-grade teacher and denied tenure TWICE by two different school districts. She's now an assistant superintendent
Click to expand...


And don't you want to know how that is possible?


----------



## limr

"Not many people go by this trend, but I see it in most people."


----------



## limr

"In reality, no one is naturally six feet tall."


----------



## sm4him

Here's another one that drives me crazy; the misuse of quotation marks.

Taken with a crappy cell phone camera:


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I wish??  Instead, they are just quotes from past student essays.
Click to expand...


OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting study would be to see how people get into positions of authority, in which the people they are supposed to be instructing are actually much more competent than they are.  And yet it happens over and over again.  When I was in the high-tech field, we had Dilbert-like bosses all over the place and the usual wonderment was how did these characters get to where they got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a woman who was a second-grade teacher and denied tenure TWICE by two different school districts. She's now an assistant superintendent
Click to expand...

I do a lot of volunteer work at a local high school, Whitney High School in Cerritos. WHS is the #1 public high school in California, per testing. Every single kid in there is exceptional and nearly every single kid is smarter than their teacher. Sometimes it makes for an interesting and volatile dynamics.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> And don't you want to know how that is possible?



Part of me does, and then the rest of me becomes exhausted at the thought of how often stuff like this happens.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Here's another one that drives me crazy; the misuse of quotation marks.
> 
> Taken with a crappy cell phone camera:
> View attachment 86452



Oh, hell yes. How in the world did an "m" even get into the word "sandwich?"


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I wish??  Instead, they are just quotes from past student essays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!
Click to expand...

Yes, we need to unionize to stop this abuse by management.

What do we want ... UNION!
When do we want it ... NOW!


----------



## mishele

Can someone make me breakfast?


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Can someone make me breakfast?



Good morning, sunshine.  What would you like - chicken or Pop-Tarts?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting study would be to see how people get into positions of authority, in which the people they are supposed to be instructing are actually much more competent than they are.  And yet it happens over and over again.  When I was in the high-tech field, we had Dilbert-like bosses all over the place and the usual wonderment was how did these characters get to where they got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed in some organizations, there is an attitude that a manager can lead any department, regardless of function.  This may be true in some aspects, such as budget preparation, but I feel departmental policy making requires a certain amount of expertise in the field.
Click to expand...

On a sidebar. I've worked in many different countries around the world ... and while you think management and workers and government and getting things done sucks here ... it is even worse in most other countries. (At least by my observations.)


----------



## astroNikon

Doing good so far everyone 
But keep you post length down and make longer posts into multiple posts


I'll be back to check on progress 
I'm gonna go curl up in the towel closet and take another nap


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I wish??  Instead, they are just quotes from past student essays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we need to unionize to stop this abuse by management.
> 
> What do we want ... UNION!
> When do we want it ... NOW!
Click to expand...


NO, not now.  Wait until I'm in first place again.
THEN I'll want to unionize.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!



Oh yeah?
"Life is offered to so many people in this world."

"An education can help you with your reading with writing because without it we wouldn’t be able to read or write."


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, sunshine.  What would you like - chicken or Pop-Tarts?
Click to expand...

Chicken?!! I'll pass. hehe


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> cats spend 66% of their life asleep.
> 
> In other news, I think AstroNikon might actually be a cat.





astroNikon said:


> Doing good so far everyone
> But keep you post length down and make longer posts into multiple posts
> 
> 
> I'll be back to check on progress
> I'm gonna go curl up in the towel closet and take another nap



I rest my case.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Can someone make me breakfast?


Man, I haven't even had a cup of coffee yet. Haven't even made it to the kitchen. I have a routine for coffee.


----------



## limr

"I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Can someone make me breakfast?



Abracadabra...POOF! You're breakfast!


Did it work?


----------



## limr

"I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> Can someone make me breakfast?



Shoulda asked earlier.  Breakfast dishes are all cleaned up.

We had...
Eggs, easy over.
Bacon.  natch.
Coffee, Fresh-ground, filter drip.  
Toast.  Artisinal dark rye.  
Jam.  Home-made apricot.
Cheese.  Vermont's finest sharp cheddar.
Apple.  Slices of...
Orange.  Slices of...

And lots of kisses.  But that's only for family.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I haven't even had a cup of coffee yet. Haven't even made it to the kitchen. I have a routine for coffee.
Click to expand...


What's the routine?


----------



## Gary A.

I discuss the weather with Cook then wander into the kitchen.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I haven't even had a cup of coffee yet. Haven't even made it to the kitchen. I have a routine for coffee.
Click to expand...


Agreed. 
First, coffee.
Second, check to see if I'm still alive.
If I pass the test...more coffee.

Breakfast comes hours later when I'm somewhat sentient.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"



I've worked with some people that are about as smart as a rock.  Well, ALMOST as smart as a rock.


----------



## Gary A.

I remove the top off Cook's dry food bowl.


----------



## snowbear

Coffee, coffee, breakfast, coffee, coffee, tea.


----------



## Gary A.

Then I wash my hands (that's important) and put away the cleans dishes from yesterday.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I remove the top off Cook's dry food bowl.


and dive in?


----------



## Gary A.

Next I wash any dirty dishes and stack 'em in the tray to dry.


----------



## limr

That's far too much activity before coffee.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, I guess mine is really:
feed kitties, coffee, coffee, breakfast, coffee, coffee, tea


----------



## Gary A.

I fill an electric pot with RO water and turn it on for boiling.


----------



## Gary A.

I fill the French Press with water rinsing the grounds that stuck onto the bottom of the screen into the pot.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Oh, I guess mine is really:
> feed kitties, coffee, coffee, breakfast, coffee, coffee, tea



Though the past couple of days it's been:
feed kitties, post, post, post, post, coffee, post, post, post, post, coffee, post, post, post, post, breakfast, post, post, post, post, coffee, post, post, post, post, coffee, post, post, post, post, tea, post, post, post, post . . .


----------



## sm4him

Haha, I just read this on a Facebook "Buy and Sell" page. This woman posted on an ad but only said "Nice," nothing else, no indication she actually wanted it. Then the second woman said, "I want it; where can u meet" and drama ensued about who was "first."

THIS was the response of the woman who posted "Nice."  She was trying to do the whole "I'll use my southern charm to tell you I think you're a flaming *sshole" but really crashed and burned at the end:

"you go right a head of me honey. There's nothing on this earth that I want that bad to push in front of people. Patientence is a vertuge that God gave me"


----------



## mishele

Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!


----------



## Gary A.

Once filled with water and yesterday grounds, I take the Press out of the kitchen, through the garage and into the side yard, all the while gently stirring and mixing water and old grounds. Then I dump the contents onto some potted vegetables.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abracadabra...POOF! You're breakfast!
> 
> 
> Did it work?
Click to expand...

Can I eat Mish now ?
I'm hungry

And I need another nap


----------



## Gary A.

I return to the kitchen and rinse out the pot.


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> "Life is offered to so many people in this world."
> 
> "An education can help you with your reading with writing because without it we wouldn’t be able to read or write."
Click to expand...


Ok.  Some are obviously trying hard to disprove that thesis.  But you're working on the left side of the bell-curve, there.


----------



## Gary A.

Now I select a bean ...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've worked with some people that are about as smart as a rock.  Well, ALMOST as smart as a rock.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.

Grab my grinder and fill it up. I proceed to hand grind the beans.


----------



## pgriz

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, oh.  I think Leonore has an autobot or script that is loading up the post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I wish??  Instead, they are just quotes from past student essays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG - Leonore is using her students as slave labour to beef up her post count ranking!  Leonore - step back from the keyboard.  Get your minions to step back as well.  Think of the bigger picture!  Students are sentient beings!  Truly they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we need to unionize to stop this abuse by management.
> 
> What do we want ... UNION!
> When do we want it ... NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, not now.  Wait until I'm in first place again.
> THEN I'll want to unionize.
Click to expand...


So...instead of railing against the "Man", we'll have to take umbrage with the "Woman"?  Not sure if that'll be progress.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!



That actually explains a LOT.


----------



## Gary A.

My grinder is this finely engineered, German made grinder. It works great but it is on the small side, so I have to repeat the fill, grind and empty cycle three times.


----------



## Gary A.

After three cycles, the water has boiled and I dump the water into the French Press while giving it a bit of a stir.


----------



## Gary A.

Now it seeps.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

Owls are the only birds that can see the color blue.

I have NO idea how they figured that out.


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abracadabra...POOF! You're breakfast!
> 
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I eat Mish now ?
> I'm hungry
> 
> And I need another nap
Click to expand...

Is this acceptable?? Are we eating forum members now?!


----------



## Gary A.

Next, the Cook and I go outside and retrieve the newspaper.


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!



I can tell you it's a lot easier to drink it than to inhale it.  I tried doing that by accident once (while reading TPF, no less), and it doesn't work.  Plus a mess to clean up after.


----------



## Gary A.

After flipping through the paper my coffee is ready.


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> Next, the Cook and I go outside and retrieve the newspaper.


Newspaper?!! Like your laptop? I'm confused.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!


You'll like my coffee.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the Cook and I go outside and retrieve the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Newspaper?!! Like your laptop? I'm confused.
Click to expand...


Yes, a newspaper is like a really flimsy laptop. Only the keyboard is broken. And the touch screen doesn't work.


----------



## snowbear

Newspaper are useful for swatting bugs and non-responsive coworkers.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A, there is NO WAY I could handle your level of activity pre-coffee. 
Some mornings, even the effort to somehow get from the bed to the coffee maker seems like more than I can do without coffee.


----------



## snowbear

Getting close to #2700


----------



## snowbear

Frackin' delay. My timing is off again.


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"



There's a lot of profundity wrapped in an incoherent sentence structure.  Flavoured by some loose association and non-linear assembly.


----------



## sm4him

I have a friend who actually has a coffee maker in her bedroom, so she only has to go about five steps in the morning to get her first cup of joe.

The funny thing is, she's had it there for years, even though her husband always got up and brought her the first cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like my coffee.
Click to expand...

Your coffee scares me.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the Cook and I go outside and retrieve the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Newspaper?!! Like your laptop? I'm confused.
Click to expand...

LOL ... nope, it is this physical thing constructed of layers of paper. About 2.5' long by 1.5' wide. On all the pages there is printing, stories about this and stories about that. News, sports, weather, cooking, places to go, upcoming events, all kinds of stuff to read. When you're done reading the paper you can make a kite or a pirate's hat out of it.

One hour of electronic news = one page of a newspaper.

Call me old fashion.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I have a friend who actually has a coffee maker in her bedroom, so she only has to go about five steps in the morning to get her first cup of joe.
> 
> The funny thing is, she's had it there for years, even though her husband always got up and brought her the first cup of coffee in the morning.


By the time Mary Lou gets up, her coffee is ready.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like my coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your coffee scares me.
Click to expand...

Yea of little faith.


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the Cook and I go outside and retrieve the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Newspaper?!! Like your laptop? I'm confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... nope, it is this physical thing constructed of layers of paper. About 2.5' long by 1.5' wide. On all the pages there is printing, stories about this and stories about that. News, sports, weather, cooking, places to go, upcoming events, all kinds of stuff to read. When you're done reading the paper you can make a kite or a pirate's hat out of it.
> 
> One hour of electronic news = one page of a newspaper.
> 
> Call me old fashion.
Click to expand...

Into killin trees are ya?!!


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone make me breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I haven't even had a cup of coffee yet. Haven't even made it to the kitchen. I have a routine for coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the routine?
Click to expand...


That is known as a "gimme".


----------



## limr

I miss a real newspaper. I think I need to start getting the weekend Times delivered.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary posted a LOT of photos.  The nerve of him using a fluff thread for actual photography.


I am a postwhore ...


----------



## limr

I make my coffee in a French press as well, Gary. Though I clean it the night before and don't have veggies to dump the grounds on.


----------



## limr

And I have a burr grinder, which I adore.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> But it's still cloudy and going to rain off and on all day...ugh


This should be another perfect day. I love LA.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of profundity wrapped in an incoherent sentence structure.  Flavoured by some loose association and non-linear assembly.
Click to expand...


Oh, you want profundity wrapped in incoherence?

I feel you create your own future, so why be mad or evil?
Life is a grand aspect that every human must attend as they are brought into this world.
When I was about 16 years old, my mind was childish enough to make the right decisions that won’t affect me or my future.
Life’s head is the basketball and I’m the basket.
For example, life is a challenge it shows you how far you can take it beyond life. Just remember, one day you will meet your match you can’t always win.


----------



## limr

Sometimes I can tell that a person has an idea but just really struggles to express it because he or she lacks the language skill to keep up with the idea.

Other times, it's just some dumbass trying to impress the teacher with poorly-written bullsh!t.


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of profundity wrapped in an incoherent sentence structure.  Flavoured by some loose association and non-linear assembly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you want profundity wrapped in incoherence?
> 
> I feel you create your own future, so why be mad or evil?
> Life is a grand aspect that every human must attend as they are brought into this world.
> When I was about 16 years old, my mind was childish enough to make the right decisions that won’t affect me or my future.
> Life’s head is the basketball and I’m the basket.
> For example, life is a challenge it shows you how far you can take it beyond life. Just remember, one day you will meet your match you can’t always win.
Click to expand...


Out of curiosity, what is the age bracket of the people writing this stuff?


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still cloudy and going to rain off and on all day...ugh
> 
> 
> 
> This should be another perfect day. I love LA.
Click to expand...

As long as you don't actually have to drive anywhere.  You make faster progress on the parking lots than on the highways.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still cloudy and going to rain off and on all day...ugh
> 
> 
> 
> This should be another perfect day. I love LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't actually have to drive anywhere.  You make faster progress on the parking lots than on the highways.
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the age bracket of the people writing this stuff?



Just out of high school or a couple of years out. Some of these come from student who were already enrolled, and some came from their entrance essays. The community college has open admissions, so their entrance essays are really placement essays to see if they are ready for basic English 101 or if they need remedial work. Oops, sorry, I'm supposed to call it "developmental" work now. I'm one of the regular readers of those placement exams. I'm usually there as an ESL reader but I've also taught the "regular" classes. And all of us read both ESL and native-speaker essays anyway because each essay has to be read at least twice for 2 readers to agree on placement.

At least 60-70% of our applicants need some sort of remedial work, either in reading, writing, math, a combination of those, or all of those.


----------



## snerd

mishele said:


> Are you ready for this...I don't drink coffee!!


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

The elephant is the only mammal that can't jump.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I make my coffee in a French press as well, Gary. Though I clean it the night before and don't have veggies to dump the grounds on.


I have a lot of food growing in the back. I haven't purchased any salad greens in years. The French Press makes a great cup o' coffee and it's pretty green (environmentally).


----------



## snowbear

I like turtles.


----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

and Chicken.  I like chicken, too.


----------



## snowbear

As long as the chicken is cooked.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, and bacon.  Mishele's bacon.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make my coffee in a French press as well, Gary. Though I clean it the night before and don't have veggies to dump the grounds on.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of food growing in the back. I haven't purchased any salad greens in years. The French Press makes a great cup o' coffee and it's pretty green (environmentally).
Click to expand...


I would love a garden, but I don't like gardening and my thumb is most certainly the very opposite of green. Seriously. I've killed cacti.

When I win the lottery, I will most certainly hire a gardener to help me grow my own food. In the meantime, I make do with farmers' markets.


----------



## limr

And by "help me grown my own food" I mean "grow the food for me."


----------



## sm4him

I like food.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> And I have a burr grinder, which I adore.


Dishes are done and the coffee is seeping. I had one also ... it was loud and electric. I spend a year looking for a hand crank puppy. Every few months I do a little research. Finally picked up a Zassenhaus. Does a great job of grinding, from French Press to espresso, it does it all. Every now and then I think about getting a coffee plant ... I guess they're a shrub.


----------



## sm4him

And I like turtles, too.


----------



## sm4him

But I don't especially like turtles as food.


----------



## astroNikon

NEWSFLASH

your postings are too long

and

oh yeah, I don't drink coffee either


----------



## sm4him

Well


----------



## sm4him

I can't...


----------



## sm4him

make them much...


----------



## sm4him

shorter.


----------



## snowbear

I


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a burr grinder, which I adore.
> 
> 
> 
> Dishes are done and the coffee is seeping. I had one also ... it was loud and electric. I spend a year looking for a hand crank puppy. Every few months I do a little research. Finally picked up a Zassenhaus. Does a great job of grinding, from French Press to espresso, it does it all. Every now and then I think about getting a coffee plant ... I guess they're a shrub.
Click to expand...


Hand grinder. Hard core. Is it the kind with the little drawer or this kind?






My boyfriend makes Turkish coffee (well, his father is Slovenian so to him, it's "Balkan" coffee) and used to use the above type hand grinder every night. That thing took forever. Now he uses an electric burr grinder for every day and leaves the hand grinding for special occasions or power outages.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> And by "help me grown my own food" I mean "grow the food for me."


LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.


----------



## snowbear

c


----------



## sm4him

Me too, green grass, me too.


----------



## limr

Ever since I read that coffee book, I've wanted to buy green beans and roast them myself.


----------



## snowbear

a


----------



## snowbear

n


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by "help me grown my own food" I mean "grow the food for me."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.
Click to expand...


Sounds heavenly! And totally impossible for me to ever do on my own.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a burr grinder, which I adore.
> 
> 
> 
> Dishes are done and the coffee is seeping. I had one also ... it was loud and electric. I spend a year looking for a hand crank puppy. Every few months I do a little research. Finally picked up a Zassenhaus. Does a great job of grinding, from French Press to espresso, it does it all. Every now and then I think about getting a coffee plant ... I guess they're a shrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hand grinder. Hard core. Is it the kind with the little drawer or this kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend makes Turkish coffee (well, his father is Slovenian so to him, it's "Balkan" coffee) and used to use a hand grinder every night. That thing took forever. Now he uses an electric burr grinder for every day and leaves the hand grinding for special occasions or power outages.
Click to expand...

Yep, similar.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> [
> LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.



We have wild onions, dandelions and some organic poison ivy.


----------



## Gary A.

mmmhhh ... Colombian Supremo (I'm having a run on Supremo.).


----------



## sm4him

This should be posted on the "door" of the Leaderboard thread:


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I like food.


In the past few years I discovered I can not only cook ... but cook freakin' well. So a few times a week I make an over the top meal. A few days ago I made chicken Carbonara for the first times... delic.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> n


O!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Ever since I read that coffee book, I've wanted to buy *green beans* and roast them myself.


I grow green beans in my garden.   I never knew you could use them for coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have wild onions, dandelions and some organic poison ivy.
Click to expand...

Poison Ivy makes a great herb. (We have onions, garlic and potatoes too.)


----------



## astroNikon

my tea is decaffeinated too


----------



## snowbear

I haz m n ms.  nom, nom, nom.


----------



## astroNikon

soccer day

I'm getting ready to  kick around my ball of yarn ... I mean a soccer ball


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Poison Ivy makes a great herd. (We have onions, garlic and potatoes too.)


I've seen a herd of chickens.


----------



## sm4him

I feel like I should get off now and go be productive.


----------



## sm4him

^Oh wait.  That was just gas, never mind.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> my tea is decaffeinated too



What is WRONG with you??


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by "help me grown my own food" I mean "grow the food for me."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds heavenly! And totally impossible for me to ever do on my own.
Click to expand...

The stuff you grow justs tastes so much better than what you get in most restaurants. I make a tomato salad which tastes like tomato ... not water. Mozzarella, at least six different varieties of tomatoes all with different textures, color and taste, a bit of kale, basil maybe some oregano, topped with Blue Cheese and balsamic. All from the yard (except the cheese).


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

The praying mantis is the only insect that can turn its head.


----------



## sm4him

I didn't get to have a garden this year, and I really missed it!


----------



## sm4him

I'll have to make up for it next year with a bigger than usual garden.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my tea is decaffeinated too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you??
Click to expand...

I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.

I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.

but i only drink soda without caffeine


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I'll have to make up for it next year with a bigger than usual garden.


I should start mine before the ground frosts over


----------



## sm4him

My "standards" for my garden:
Tomatoes, squash (yellow and zucchini), peppers (quite a few different kinds, all heirloom seeds from my brother, most really hot), swiss chard, turnips, cucumbers and corn.
Then every year there are some other things as well; sometimes eggplant, sometimes okra, etc.
Did broccoli once, but it's kinda hard around here. Stays too hot for too long and it's easy for it to bolt.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my tea is decaffeinated too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine
Click to expand...


Did You Know...

The average American drinks 600 sodas per year.

You're below average, Astro.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Did You Know...
> 
> The praying mantis is the only insect that can turn its head.


it usually starts eating the head of prey too

I love MACRO sometimes ...



Bug1-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

Bug2-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the age bracket of the people writing this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of high school or a couple of years out. Some of these come from student who were already enrolled, and some came from their entrance essays. The community college has open admissions, so their entrance essays are really placement essays to see if they are ready for basic English 101 or if they need remedial work. Oops, sorry, I'm supposed to call it "developmental" work now. I'm one of the regular readers of those placement exams. I'm usually there as an ESL reader but I've also taught the "regular" classes. And all of us read both ESL and native-speaker essays anyway because each essay has to be read at least twice for 2 readers to agree on placement.
> 
> At least 60-70% of our applicants need some sort of remedial work, either in reading, writing, math, a combination of those, or all of those.
Click to expand...


Ah.  Ok, so definitely the left side of the curve, and still, for the most part, figuring things out.  Kinda wonder what's it like to read the essays for the Rhodes scholarship.  I know a couple of people who applied and won and they knew how to make words sing.


----------



## astroNikon

Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!


I'm three sips into mine. Hey, Mary Lou just got up.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my tea is decaffeinated too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You Know...
> 
> The average American drinks 600 sodas per year.
> 
> You're below average, Astro.
Click to expand...

way below average


----------



## sm4him

More coffee.

I've lost track of what number cup this is. That might mean I've had too much.


----------



## Gary A.

Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.


----------



## sm4him

^^HAHA, that was a joke!!  There's no such thing as TOO MUCH coffee!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.



How are Korean BBQ ribs made?


----------



## sm4him

I really gotta go to the grocery store soon. But first I need to decide what I want to eat the next few days.


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the age bracket of the people writing this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of high school or a couple of years out. Some of these come from student who were already enrolled, and some came from their entrance essays. The community college has open admissions, so their entrance essays are really placement essays to see if they are ready for basic English 101 or if they need remedial work. Oops, sorry, I'm supposed to call it "developmental" work now. I'm one of the regular readers of those placement exams. I'm usually there as an ESL reader but I've also taught the "regular" classes. And all of us read both ESL and native-speaker essays anyway because each essay has to be read at least twice for 2 readers to agree on placement.
> 
> At least 60-70% of our applicants need some sort of remedial work, either in reading, writing, math, a combination of those, or all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Ok, so definitely the left side of the curve, and still, for the most part, figuring things out.  Kinda wonder what's it like to read the essays for the Rhodes scholarship.  I know a couple of people who applied and won and they knew how to make words sing.
Click to expand...


I wrote (well rewrote actually) a personal statement for one of the Whitney kids. She got a personalized letter back stating that only was she accepted but that the college was eagerly waiting for her. I felt pretty good about that.

I want to make my camera sing when I take photos.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are Korean BBQ ribs made?
Click to expand...

North Korean or South Korean ribs ?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are Korean BBQ ribs made?
Click to expand...

They're cut crossways then marinated in Korean stuff, kinda like a tempura sauce with garlic.


----------



## astroNikon

Soft kitty, 

Warm kitty, 

Little ball of fur. 

Happy kitty, 

Sleepy kitty, 

Purr Purr Purr


----------



## sm4him

Early cross-dressing.

 
This is my grandfather. Probably about 1924 or so.  My grandmother said this was for a contest they had at the school they attended in Arkansas.

He makes a pretty woman. A  pretty rough-looking woman, that is.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> They're cut crossways then marinated in *Korean stuff*, kinda like a tempura sauce with garlic.


You're a gourmet Chef aren't you ?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are Korean BBQ ribs made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're cut crossways then marinated in Korean stuff, kinda like a tempura sauce with garlic.
Click to expand...

That sounds pretty good.


----------



## snowbear

Did you know that an ant's @$$hole is so small that each fart is only an atom?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


We have Mantis pods all over the yard.





Baby Mantis emerging from the pod.


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> I want to make my camera sing when I take photos.



So do I.  But it is still clearing its throat, so to speak.  And occasionally looking back at me and mutely asking me why I don't let it do what it can do...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The stuff you grow justs tastes so much better than what you get in most restaurants. I make a tomato salad which tastes like tomato ... not water. Mozzarella, at least six different varieties of tomatoes all with different textures, color and taste, a bit of kale, basil maybe some oregano, topped with Blue Cheese and balsamic. All from the yard (except the cheese).



Oh, I understand all that. I grew up eating vegetables out of the garden that my mother and father maintained. I had to work in that garden, too. The problem is that I never had a choice about working in the garden and so I came to resent it. And as I said, I don't have a knack for plants. I'm sure I can learn to be better and maybe then I might also learn to enjoy it more, but it's just not possible at the moment. And keeping a garden means a lot of time outside in the summer and I despise summer.

I do make a lot of my own food from scratch, including my own yogurt and granola.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine.



Well, the no-corn-syrup is good. I just need my caffeine.

I don't drink any soda at all, actually.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Korean BBQ ribs tonight. Y'all are welcomed to come over. I'll probably toss some of that Ebola Chicken on the grill too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are Korean BBQ ribs made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're cut crossways then marinated in Korean stuff, kinda like a tempura sauce with garlic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds pretty good.
Click to expand...

I've been marinating my chicken in citrus, vino and chopped herbs (Simon and Garfunkel stuff parsley, sage, rosemary, thyme), comes out pretty good. I mixed a smidgen of my homemade chili powder for a bit of a kick.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff you grow justs tastes so much better than what you get in most restaurants. I make a tomato salad which tastes like tomato ... not water. Mozzarella, at least six different varieties of tomatoes all with different textures, color and taste, a bit of kale, basil maybe some oregano, topped with Blue Cheese and balsamic. All from the yard (except the cheese).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I understand all that. I grew up eating vegetables out of the garden that my mother and father maintained. I had to work in that garden, too. The problem is that I never had a choice about working in the garden and so I came to resent it. And as I said, I don't have a knack for plants. I'm sure I can learn to be better and maybe then I might also learn to enjoy it more, but it's just not possible at the moment. And keeping a garden means a lot of time outside in the summer and I despise summer.
> 
> I do make a lot of my own food from scratch, including my own yogurt and granola.
Click to expand...

I'm the same way about running, lol. I was always running laps for screwing up. So now when I run, I can hear coach yelling at me "Ayala, take a lap!!"


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the no-corn-syrup is good. I just need my caffeine.
> 
> I don't drink any soda at all, actually.
Click to expand...

Maybe once in a Blue Moon I have a soda. In the last year I've discovered tea. Not that stuff in the bags, but real tea from China and Japan. Some of it comes rolled up in little balls that unfurl when they hit the water. I love a cup of oolong. I've been brewing stuff from the yard or just add them to my water, cucumber water is heaven on a warm day, lemon grass, verbena, lemon balm all work great in water. Usually I keep a carafe of ice tea, lemon water or cucumber water in the frig.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the no-corn-syrup is good. I just need my caffeine.
> 
> I don't drink any soda at all, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe once in a Blue Moon I have a soda. In the last year I've discovered tea. Not that stuff in the bags, but real tea from China and Japan. Some of it comes rolled up in little balls that unfurl when they hit the water. I love a cup of oolong. I've been brewing stuff from the yard or just add them to my water, cucumber water is heaven on a warm day, lemon grass, verbena, lemon balm all work great in water. Usually I keep a carafe of ice tea, lemon water or cucumber water in the frig.
Click to expand...


I admit it, I like my Diet Dr. Peppers. I only allow myself one a day.

I *want* to like hot tea, and I'm constantly trying it; have been for years. I've just never come across any of it that really appealed to me. But I love the idea of drinking hot tea, so I persist.

Now ICED tea, I love ice tea. Just plain tea though, no lemon for me. Well, maybe a bit of mint.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to get my third...let's have a toast...to postwhoring...to football!!
Click to expand...

Love football. I did a lot of sports in school and later. It's funny, as a team we played football just for the sport ... we played baseball to impress the girls.


----------



## snowbear

Coke has sugar in it at Passover; it has the Kosher symbol on the can.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Never had allergies before a few years ago.


Probably about the same time you stopped drinking sodas...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also rarely drink or eat stuff with Corn Syrup (any type) in it ....  it's just the root of all evil.
> 
> I think I stopped drinking soda pop back when the makers started using corn syrup .. it's just icky.
> but mexican pop like Jarritos uses sugar.  And if you are in  Texas there are two Pepsi plants .. one uses Junk Sugar and the other uses real sugar.
> 
> but i only drink soda without caffeine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the no-corn-syrup is good. I just need my caffeine.
> 
> I don't drink any soda at all, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe once in a Blue Moon I have a soda. In the last year I've discovered tea. Not that stuff in the bags, but real tea from China and Japan. Some of it comes rolled up in little balls that unfurl when they hit the water. I love a cup of oolong. I've been brewing stuff from the yard or just add them to my water, cucumber water is heaven on a warm day, lemon grass, verbena, lemon balm all work great in water. Usually I keep a carafe of ice tea, lemon water or cucumber water in the frig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admit it, I like my Diet Dr. Peppers. I only allow myself one a day.
> 
> I *want* to like hot tea, and I'm constantly trying it; have been for years. I've just never come across any of it that really appealed to me. But I love the idea of drinking hot tea, so I persist.
> 
> Now ICED tea, I love ice tea. Just plain tea though, no lemon for me. Well, maybe a bit of mint.
Click to expand...

Oh mint ... I have mint, Spearmint, Peppermint, Orange mint and Chocolate mint. LOL I made this Kale and mint salad the other day.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather change?
> 
> or Ebola.
> 
> I usually get sinus and throat problems this time of year - when it starts to cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had allergies before a few years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're sure it's Ebola or the chicken you ate and not allergies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta be Ebola.
> 
> But also, I've been more susceptible to sinus stuff and allergies since I had a really bad black mold problem in my apartment in Portugal back in 2001. Developed pneumonia.
> 
> Then for the past couple of years, the place where I work for my admin job on campus got flooded - first Hurricane Irene, then Sandy, then random thunderstorms. Soaked the carpet repeatedly and it's never been replaced or removed. I am positive I'm essentially working on top of a mold farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could start growing muchrooms
Click to expand...

Whats a muchroom?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am about to pour my first cup of coffee. HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to get my third...let's have a toast...to postwhoring...to football!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes! A coffee toast! To postwhoring! Even if I suck at it! And football!
Click to expand...

Salud.


----------



## limr

I have been hooked on Harney and Sons tea. I have some rooibos chai every night before bed. I like that one with a little sugar and milk, but mostly herbal "teas" are unsweetened and no milk. Black teas get sweetened and sometimes take milk. I've got about 10 tins of loose tea. I only use tea bags when I'm not at home.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow, Mary Lou just stopped a Monarch caterpillar. Very cool. It's on the Milkweed by the Pomegranate tree.


----------



## snowbear

bbroygbvgw


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had allergies before a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably about the same time you stopped drinking sodas...
Click to expand...


Nah, I stopped drinking soda a long time ago. Actually, I was in high school when I decided I just didn't want to drink it and I cut way down. In college, I'd have a diet Coke from the vending machines once in a while if I was on campus for a long day and didn't feel like drinking the swill served in the cafeteria. And when I was bartending, I probably drank more soda than I'd had in years, but it was still pretty rare. Mostly it was coffee or seltzer with a bit of juice.

I don't really have a sweet tooth. Of course I like sweet things, but my idea of "sweet" is nowhere near what a lot of people will tolerate, and I only need a small amount of whatever it is. Gives me a stomach ache if I have too much. I'll go for the salty snacks every time over the sweet things.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I have been hooked on Harney and Sons tea. I have some rooibos chai every night before bed. I like that one with a little sugar and milk, but mostly herbal "teas" are unsweetened and no milk. Black teas get sweetened and sometimes take milk. I've got about 10 tins of loose tea. I only use tea bags when I'm not at home.


When I got serious about tea I purchased this Japanese, hand crafted, cast iron, teapot with a warmer. The tea tastes better in that pot. I'm making a carafe of rooibos right now for the frig.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hooked on Harney and Sons tea. I have some rooibos chai every night before bed. I like that one with a little sugar and milk, but mostly herbal "teas" are unsweetened and no milk. Black teas get sweetened and sometimes take milk. I've got about 10 tins of loose tea. I only use tea bags when I'm not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got serious about tea I purchased this Japanese, hand crafted, cast iron, teapot with a warmer. The tea tastes better in that pot. I'm making a carafe of rooibos right now for the frig.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I do that in the summer and have the iced rooibos. It's chilly here now, though, so it's hot tea for me!

My boyfriend got me this a few Christmases ago: Amazon.com: Black Cast Iron Tea Set Dragonfly #ts4/07: Teapots: Kitchen & Dining

I'm starting to think we really are related, Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even read all posts from a minute ago... too many to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is your problem.  You don't read them, you just post new ones.
Click to expand...

Then I'm doing this wrong ... I'm only up to page 129 ...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> bbroygbvgw


Hey, Zoe.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hooked on Harney and Sons tea. I have some rooibos chai every night before bed. I like that one with a little sugar and milk, but mostly herbal "teas" are unsweetened and no milk. Black teas get sweetened and sometimes take milk. I've got about 10 tins of loose tea. I only use tea bags when I'm not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got serious about tea I purchased this Japanese, hand crafted, cast iron, teapot with a warmer. The tea tastes better in that pot. I'm making a carafe of rooibos right now for the frig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do that in the summer and have the iced rooibos. It's chilly here now, though, so it's hot tea for me!
> 
> My boyfriend got me this a few Christmases ago: Amazon.com: Black Cast Iron Tea Set Dragonfly #ts4/07: Teapots: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I'm starting to think we really are related, Gary!
Click to expand...

OMG, that is similar to mine. I got mine at Teavana.


----------



## Gary A.

Is yours enameled (lined)?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hooked on Harney and Sons tea. I have some rooibos chai every night before bed. I like that one with a little sugar and milk, but mostly herbal "teas" are unsweetened and no milk. Black teas get sweetened and sometimes take milk. I've got about 10 tins of loose tea. I only use tea bags when I'm not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got serious about tea I purchased this Japanese, hand crafted, cast iron, teapot with a warmer. The tea tastes better in that pot. I'm making a carafe of rooibos right now for the frig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do that in the summer and have the iced rooibos. It's chilly here now, though, so it's hot tea for me!
> 
> My boyfriend got me this a few Christmases ago: Amazon.com: Black Cast Iron Tea Set Dragonfly #ts4/07: Teapots: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I'm starting to think we really are related, Gary!
Click to expand...

I believe there is an Ayala provence or fiefdom of some kind in Portugal.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I've thought out my meal choices for the next few days...


----------



## sm4him

Made out my grocery list...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> One helluva typo from an essay about whether or not animals can be 'friends' with people. (This was last semester)


That's no typo.


----------



## sm4him

But now, I'm hungry. And I do NOT go to the grocery store hungry.


----------



## sm4him

AND...I'm out of bacon.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I used to have a hard time reading through some applicants statements and "blue books"  (personal history statement); they had to be hand written.


Oh I hate that stuff. When I was living in France I had to hand write contracts. Took me forever, they didn't want them lettered.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> When I was applying for state teaching certification in NY, I put in all my paperwork, did all the tests, had all my ducks in a row.
> 
> Got a letter from the fine folks who are in charge of education for the state, telling me that I still needed 6 credits of classes for teaching literacy.
> 
> Misspelled 'literacy' every single time.


That's bad.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> AND...I'm out of bacon.


That's not good.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rationale for using animals for test subjects is that they aren't people, as defined "sentient, self-aware entities".  Now that we're learning to ask the right questions and see past our human-oriented prejudices (or world-view), that is increasingly hard to justify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree! I just thought it was funny to express that as 'they aren't real people."
Click to expand...

Kinda makes you wonder who else isn't a real person?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Gary.


Good Morning Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> "I now know about global warming from earth science and the different rocks that are important to society. Like who knew rocks would be something major on earth. Did you know?"


I think you're stuttering ...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A, there is NO WAY I could handle your level of activity pre-coffee.
> Some mornings, even the effort to somehow get from the bed to the coffee maker seems like more than I can do without coffee.


When I wake ... I'm good to go ... like instantly ... part of my survival skills.


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still cloudy and going to rain off and on all day...ugh
> 
> 
> 
> This should be another perfect day. I love LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't actually have to drive anywhere.  You make faster progress on the parking lots than on the highways.
Click to expand...

Yeah traffic sucks.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I like turtles.


LOL ... I have three turtles.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> NEWSFLASH
> 
> your postings are too long
> 
> and
> 
> oh yeah, I don't drink coffee either


That's because you're too busy napping.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Ever since I read that coffee book, I've wanted to buy green beans and roast them myself.


As in green coffee beans. I did a story on coffee, they flew me to Jamaica, Costa Rica and Sumatra.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by "help me grown my own food" I mean "grow the food for me."
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we have maybe 16 different tomatoes, spinaches, lettuces, kales, arugula, cabbage, berries (straw, blue, black, rasp), peppers (tons), cucumbers, artichoke, squashes, melons, grapes (Thompson, Ruby, Chardonnay, Zin, Cab, Pinot Noir), apples, avocados, oranges (Naval, Mandarin, Valencia), Lemon (Meyers), Lime (Mexican), Pomegranate, Persimmon, et al.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds heavenly! And totally impossible for me to ever do on my own.
Click to expand...

Why, most of my tomatoes are in pots.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I'll have to make up for it next year with a bigger than usual garden.


My garden works all year round.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My "standards" for my garden:
> Tomatoes, squash (yellow and zucchini), peppers (quite a few different kinds, all heirloom seeds from my brother, most really hot), swiss chard, turnips, cucumbers and corn.
> Then every year there are some other things as well; sometimes eggplant, sometimes okra, etc.
> Did broccoli once, but it's kinda hard around here. Stays too hot for too long and it's easy for it to bolt.


I tried broccoli .. it just got huge but no fruit ... so I pulled out of the line-up. It's running some lap right now.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're cut crossways then marinated in *Korean stuff*, kinda like a tempura sauce with garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a gourmet Chef aren't you ?
Click to expand...

Actually been thinking of taking some classes ...


----------



## Gary A.

... and I am caught up. Now time to take Cook for a walk.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to make up for it next year with a bigger than usual garden.
> 
> 
> 
> My garden works all year round.
Click to expand...


I could probably make one work at least 10 months out of the year; well, maybe 9. But it would take more careful planning that I've got in me, and it would also take working in the garden at temps colder than I'm interested in (which is to say, anything under 60F).


----------



## snowbear

Kitty check:  Zoe is sleeping in lazy_lobster's chair and Bell is watching a home remodeling show with my lovely wife.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Made out my grocery list...


Don't forget your Pop-Tarts


----------



## snowbear

and Chicken.  You need chicken,


----------



## snowbear

Chicken and Pop-Tarts.  These should be at the top of your list.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, and you might want some more Dr. Pepper and wine.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made out my grocery list...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your Pop-Tarts
Click to expand...

On the list!!


----------



## snowbear

and M&Ms.  M%Ms are _always_ good to have around.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> and Chicken.  You need chicken,


Skipping the chicken this time. Doubling up on the bacon instead.


----------



## snowbear

And kitty food - gotta keep those l'il $#its happy.


----------



## snowbear

Yes bacon.  Did you ever attempt the bacon-wrapped pork tenderloin?


----------



## snowbear

I sent the recipe to Mish and she made it with a whole pound of bacon.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh, and you might want some more Dr. Pepper and wine.


 Diet Dr. Pepper tops the list.

I do need to make a stop at the package store (why do they call it a package store? Just to keep from saying, Liquor?).

Interestingly, Tennessee does not allow wine to be sold at grocery stores. You can buy your beer there, but not wine.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yes bacon.  Did you ever attempt the bacon-wrapped pork tenderloin?


 Not yet. Not sure if I have that kind of ambition in me right now.  Because you know, I can't take the focus too far off postwhoring or I'll fall further behind.


----------



## snowbear

Understood.  We need to have a virtual dinner party on November 1.


----------



## snowbear

Our grocery stores don't carry beer & wine, either except (it seems, at least) only one store per chain.  One of the Giant aFood stores in Montgomery Co does, but no others; one 7-11 in Prince George's Co does, but no others.


----------



## snowbear

The first time I went into a convenience store in VA after I turned 18, I thought I'd gone to heaven - beer galore!


----------



## snowbear

Many years ago, we went to New Hampshire for a Scottish Festival.  The visitor's centers (in the median on the highway) was selling liquor.  I was a bit hesitant to drive, after that.


----------



## snowbear

Of course, some of our liquor stores have drive-through windows.  WTF?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> And kitty food - gotta keep those l'il $#its happy.


Already have lots of that. But need kitty litter.  Because...well because of the kitty food.


----------



## snowbear

Did you ever notice that the most irritating commercials are the ones that get the most air play?


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes.  Zoe (princess peesalot) need the heavy duty stuff.


----------



## limr

Okay, Syracuse is on the board!


----------



## snowbear

Yay - Lenny's back!!


----------



## snowbear

Welcome to my monologue.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Is yours enameled (lined)?



Yup. And it has a little basket for the loose tea.



Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I read that coffee book, I've wanted to buy green beans and roast them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> As in green coffee beans. I did a story on coffee, they flew me to Jamaica, Costa Rica and Sumatra.
Click to expand...


*is intensely envious*


----------



## snowbear

When does the LB update?


----------



## snowbear

Wow - we are closing in on post #3000.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Welcome to my monologue.



In my head, that sounded like this:


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> When does the LB update?


I'm not sure, but I wish it would do it, so I can see just how hard I'm gonna have to work at postwhoring when I get back from the story.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> When does the LB update?



Dunno. I've been stuck on 441 since I got up this morning.


----------



## snowbear

No - I think it's astro's nightmare.


----------



## sm4him

Charlie, don't you need to go help your wife with something for a while? Say about two hours??
Because I'd also like to go check a spot where some Avocets have been spotted the past few days.  Who knows, maybe even take a PICTURE. If I remember how.


----------



## snowbear

Go for it.  I need to do some sketching.

Miriam is looking through recipes - I think she want to make some fancy bread.


----------



## sm4him

Back in a bit!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I believe there is an Ayala provence or fiefdom of some kind in Portugal.



Did some digging. It's actually in Spain, Basque country:Ayala/Aiara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then linked to this: Álava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Ayala: The area clustering around the Nervión River, with Amurrio and Laudio as its major towns. The region shows close bonds with Bilbao and Biscaye and an industrial landscape."


----------



## snowbear

See you in a while. I'm going to sketch.


----------



## limr

My sisters and I are having a sleepover tonight. This means that I might be gone for most of the evening or it might mean I can sit and postwhore while we watch tv or something


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to keep posting, too!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> My sisters and I are having a sleepover tonight. This means that I might be gone for most of the evening or it might mean I can sit and postwhore while we watch tv or something



get them to sign up and get in on the fun.


----------



## limr

Have a nice afternoon, you two! It's rainy here too, so no pictures, but I'll do some (more) chores and errands, including picking up 4 rolls of color from the lab (woot!), then go hang with the sisters.

I'm sure I'll manage some postwhoring in all of that.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters and I are having a sleepover tonight. This means that I might be gone for most of the evening or it might mean I can sit and postwhore while we watch tv or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get them to sign up and get in on the fun.
Click to expand...


Scary!


----------



## snowbear

I guess it's just me, again.


----------



## snowbear

I took a short break, now I'm back for a short while.


----------



## snowbear

Magnets.  We have a bunch of refrigerator magnets.


----------



## snowbear

Some are business cards from various places.


----------



## snowbear

A couple are calendars in miniature.


----------



## limr

It was time to dump the litter boxes and start new with fresh litter. Also, there's laundry happening today.


----------



## snowbear

And then there is a a series of little maps.


----------



## snowbear

We'll get the litter box today, as well.  Laundry's not too critical - we have enough to get through the next few days.


----------



## snowbear

We have a small apartment.


----------



## snowbear

It only has nine doors.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Our grocery stores don't carry beer & wine, either except (it seems, at least) only one store per chain.  One of the Giant aFood stores in Montgomery Co does, but no others; one 7-11 in Prince George's Co does, but no others.


Really ... everybody carries beer, wine and hard stuff out here. Local markets even carry premium brand wine and micro brews.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kitty food - gotta keep those l'il $#its happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have lots of that. But need kitty litter.  Because...well because of the kitty food.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder, out of wet dog food.


----------



## snowbear

Not here.  But, then again, there's a liquor store in every strip mall.


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook and I are back from our walk ... 1.5 to 2 miles.


----------



## limr

No wine or hard liquor in grocery stores here in NY. Just beer. And I think we still have blue laws that don't allow the sale of any alcohol before noon on a Sunday.

Still better than PA. No beer in grocery stores, either. You have to go to the state-run beer distributor stores.


----------



## limr

Now I want wine.


----------



## snowbear

I have iced tea.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is an Ayala provence or fiefdom of some kind in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some digging. It's actually in Spain, Basque country:Ayala/Aiara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Then linked to this: Álava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "Ayala: The area clustering around the Nervión River, with Amurrio and Laudio as its major towns. The region shows close bonds with Bilbao and Biscaye and an industrial landscape."
Click to expand...

Portugal ... Spain ... close enough. I knew my lineage is from Espana ... but that somehow the fiefdom was in Portugal.


----------



## snowbear

I have four miniature flags as part of my polar bear collection.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> See you in a while. I'm going to sketch.


What do you sketch?


----------



## snowbear

Nothing specific - whatever catches my eye.


----------



## snowbear

I am going to use one of Mish's abstract floral photos for inspiration.


----------



## snowbear

My flags are of the countries where polar bears are indigenous: The US, Canada, Russia, Norway.  I still need the flag of Greenland.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Now I want wine.


I am always ready with wine. California wine ... best in the world.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I am going to use one of Mish's abstract floral photos for inspiration.


I remember that thread. She does very nice work. That sorta happened to me once when I was in college. I was walking across campus when I crossed paths with another student carrying a large, like three foot large canvas. I took a look at the painting/charcoal and it was a copy of one of my photos which ran in the paper. I was pretty shocked.


----------



## snowbear

I've  had a couple used for that, but I pit them up for royalty free stocks.  One lady was nice enough to send me a copy pf the ink drawing she did on a be I shot.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> My flags are of the countries where polar bears are indigenous: The US, Canada, Russia, Norway.  I still need the flag of Greenland.


Why do you collect flags from indigenous Polar Bear countries?


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always ready with wine. California wine ... best in the world.
Click to expand...

For all my wine appreciation and collecting ... we only drink two to three bottles a week. But I tend only to buy 90+ wines.


----------



## snowbear

I collect polar bears - figurines, plates, mugs, etc.  The flags just sort of fit in.


----------



## Gary A.

For some reason someone wanted to make this one into an oil painting ...


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I collect polar bears - figurines, plates, mugs, etc.  The flags just sort of fit in.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## snowbear

Like this:


----------



## snowbear

It could work, depending on how they did it.


----------



## Gary A.

My small house only has ten doors, counting the garage and the slider. Eleven counting the dog door.


----------



## Gary A.

I collect wine.


----------



## snowbear

Doors: Front, sliding patio, two bedrooms, two bathrooms, two closets and the water heater/furnace closet.  I said nine, right?


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh no


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm slipping further behind


----------



## minicoop1985

In post count


----------



## snowbear

Here's another polar bear:


----------



## snowbear

It's based on a rubber stamp I made.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Doors: Front, sliding patio, two bedrooms, two bathrooms, two closets and the water heater/furnace closet.  I said nine, right?


I didn't count closets.


----------



## snowbear

Hey, the LB updated. Cool.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doors: Front, sliding patio, two bedrooms, two bathrooms, two closets and the water heater/furnace closet.  I said nine, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't count closets.
Click to expand...


I didn't count cabinets or appliances.


----------



## Gary A.

I've never seen a Polar Bear in the wild.


----------



## snowbear

Me neither.  I've never been further north than Amherst, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Gary A.

I've been above the Arctic Circle, just never seen a bear.


----------



## minicoop1985

Basically, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## snowbear

Damn.  Sharon's gonna be pissed.





snowbear
915 Posts



sm4him
828 Posts



Gary A.
647 Posts



astroNikon
560 Posts



limr
513 Posts



tirediron
254 Posts



Derrel
203 Posts



snerd
200 Posts



mishele
195 Posts



mmaria
181 Posts


----------



## snowbear

Well, not really.  I'm sure she'll catch up again.


----------



## snowbear

I've got to go do something.  I'll be back in a few minutes.


----------



## Gary A.

Bye


----------



## Gary A.

I will soon be out of here also.


----------



## Gary A.

My last Dodger game.


----------



## Gary A.

View from the parking lot.


----------



## Gary A.

Friday Fireworks after the game.


----------



## Gary A.

Another parking lot shot.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Yes bacon.  Did you ever attempt the bacon-wrapped pork tenderloin?


you need to bacon wrap kitty food


----------



## snowbear

I'm back.  Just a little household job to take care of.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> No - I think it's astro's nightmare.


what's my nightmare ??


----------



## snowbear

it looks like my count is falling a little, too.


----------



## snowbear

I don't remember -- that was too far back.  Something about my monologue, I think.


----------



## astroNikon

Charlie is going to singlehandedly not only crash TPF, but also the caching servers out on the net.


----------



## snowbear

Nah - I'm not making them quickly enough.


----------



## snowbear

I keep getting caught by that delay


----------



## astroNikon

YOu'll be over a thousand shortly .....


----------



## astroNikon

that delay crashes the browser on my iphone


----------



## astroNikon

and on my mac .. the delay is less time than the time listed .. it's like the clock is faster


----------



## snowbear

I read in another post that the TPF owners make money on each post.


----------



## astroNikon

after soccer I'm hungry now

oooh, and I need a nap


----------



## snowbear

If that's true, they should give me a supporting membership for a year!


----------



## minicoop1985

So horribly unmotivated today. Ugh.


----------



## snerd

astroNikon said:


> and on my mac .. the delay is less time than the time listed .. it's like the clock is faster


On a Mac, you'll need all the help you can get.


----------



## snowbear

59 away from post # 3000


----------



## Gary A.

Back from breakfast. Scrambled with turkey sausage and this grilled potato/onion/peppers mix. The peppers probably equalled the potatos. Now it's time to grab Cookie and head out to the pet store for some dog food ... probably some koi/turtle food as well.


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> So horribly unmotivated today. Ugh.


I've got a bunch of Star Wars guy n my kids toys and a camera


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> If that's true, they should give me a supporting membership for a year!


They should ban you for a year


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, they should give me a supporting membership for a year!
> 
> 
> 
> They should ban you for a year
Click to expand...

 ... all of us. The Leaderboard Gang.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Banning - maybe I could get something worthwhile done, then.


----------



## Gary A.

Goat Rodeo Session at the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## Gary A.

Our Hollywood Bowl glasses.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Onions, celery & green pepper - the "holy trinity" of Cajun food.


----------



## snowbear

I put two meats in my Jambalaya.


----------



## snowbear

Usually a beef sausage and then chicken, pork sausage or shrimp.


----------



## snowbear

By meat, I mean protein.


----------



## snowbear

I'd try crab, but it breaks up too quickly.


----------



## snowbear

I have a hard time finding crawdads, aka crawfish, around here.


----------



## snerd

Looking at my credit card balances........................


----------



## snowbear

Unless I want to catch them, myself.


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> Looking at my credit card balances........................



Lot of charges for bananas?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Onions, celery & green pepper - the "holy trinity" of Cajun food.


I grow onions, celery and green peppers.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I put two meats in my Jambalaya.


I've never made Jambalaya.


----------



## snowbear

Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).


----------



## Gary A.

Cook and I are off to the pet store.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put two meats in my Jambalaya.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made Jambalaya.
Click to expand...


It's simple. Sautee onions, garlic, celery & peppers, add stock, meats, spices and tomatoes and allow to simmer for a while.  Either add rice near the end or serve over rice.  It's easier than gumbo since you don't need to make a roux.


----------



## snowbear

Pet a bunny for me!


----------



## sm4him

Oh good. Charlie is now nearly 100 posts ahead of me. I can just go ahead and give up.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> No wine or hard liquor in grocery stores here in NY. Just beer. And I think we still have blue laws that don't allow the sale of any alcohol before noon on a Sunday.
> 
> Still better than PA. No beer in grocery stores, either. You have to go to the state-run beer distributor stores.



Same here. Only beer in groceries, and not before noon on Sunday. Actually, maybe not at all on Sunday; I'm not sure. I don't often buy beer, but when I do, I don't buy it on Sunday.


----------



## snowbear

I have to take a few minutes to throw together a What'sit;  plenty of time to catch up.


----------



## snerd

I just ordered Pizza Hut, so I'll have to swing by 7-11 to get cold beer too!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I have to take a few minutes to throw together a What'sit;  plenty of time to catch up.



Oh sure, I'll just throw out 100 posts in what, 5 minutes?


----------



## sm4him

Actually, I'm trying to decide if I WANT to catch up.


----------



## sm4him

Or just fade off the Leaderboard into oblivion.


----------



## sm4him

But I guess I can't just GIVE it to Charlie. Not this early in the month, anyway.


----------



## sm4him

I won't let him trick me into thinking he wants it to end in a tie anymore, though...


----------



## sm4him

I did see the Avocets! That was an interesting little trip. I'll get a thread up about it soon, after I get a drink and start working on the pics.


----------



## sm4him

They were worth losing any hope of Top Poster for.


----------



## sm4him

Then I went to the grocery store.


----------



## sm4him

And the package store.


----------



## sm4him

Now I have pop tarts.

And wine.

And Fireball whiskey.

I'm set.


----------



## sm4him

I might have bought some actual food too. Doesn't matter.


----------



## sm4him

Except the bacon. The bacon matters.

I only bought TWO things that weren't on my list!


----------



## sm4him

Now I have to go back and see what I missed while I was gone.


----------



## sm4him

And I use the term "missed" loosely.


----------



## snowbear

You didn't miss much.


----------



## snowbear

There isn't much of value in this thread


----------



## snowbear

except Gary's photos.


----------



## sm4him

And I feel proud to have done my part to keep it low in value.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, wait. I did post a few photos.


----------



## sm4him

But one of them was my grandfather in drag, so there's that.


----------



## Gary A.

Cook and I are back.


----------



## snowbear

It was still a photo.


----------



## snowbear

I posted a few as well


----------



## snowbear

And I posted a clown


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> except Gary's photos.


 ... and I'm just getting started. lol


----------



## snowbear

A big, scary, nasty clown


----------



## Gary A.

But I'm out of here ... gotta get some stuff done before the Korean Ribs arrive.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> But I'm out of here ... gotta get some stuff done before the Korean Ribs arrive.


but you just got back!


----------



## snowbear

I'm making a quick paint "sketch" of Mish's thing.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, man, I love Fireball Whiskey!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm making a quick paint "sketch" of Mish's thing.



I wanna see Mish's thing after it's painted!!


----------



## sm4him

I'm watching the Tennessee Volunteers football game. It's always fun when they play at home--I live so close to the stadium that I hear the boom of the fireworks BEFORE I see the actual score happen on TV.


----------



## sm4him

No real surprises in the football games so far today, except my GT Ramblin Wreck got beat by Duke. Guess they'll fall back out of the Top 25 now.


----------



## sm4him

Think I'll post some old family photos in a bit.


----------



## sm4him

But first I gotta work on the photos I just went out and took.


----------



## sm4him

Just waiting for the backup to finish so I can start processing.


----------



## sm4him

I hate waiting.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know...

If you keep a goldfish in a dark room, it will eventually turn white.

On another note: If you don't feed it, it will die before it turns white.
Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:

On average, more people are killed every year by donkeys than are killed in plane crashes.

This is why I have a fear of donkeys on an airplane.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:

There have been approximately 16,200 major league baseball players.  Fewer than half of them have ever hit a home run.


----------



## snowbear

Man, you're going to make me post 20 more just catch up with you!


----------



## snowbear

Oh, Sharon - the new whatsit is up.  I'm not sure if it's been ID'ed yet


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


You should have deleted this pic


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Looking at my credit card balances........................


I can help

Send me your account info
And I'll make sure to at least double it
I might not be too good at postwhorinv but I'm confident that I can run it up and beyond the max


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I'm making a quick paint "sketch" of Mish's thing.


I want to see Mishs thing


----------



## sm4him

Hey, we blew right past 3000!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Man, you're going to make me post 20 more just catch up with you!



CATCH UP with me? You're almost 100 ahead of me; I'm just trying to get it down to maybe 75 by the next refresh.


----------



## sm4him

I need to post about 10 times to every one you post.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yeah.  That's right.


----------



## sm4him

HEY Y'ALL!! Look at me! I went OUTSIDE and took actual photographs and then....

I made an actual photo-related THREAD!! Yay me!!!

I'm exhausted.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I'm watching the Tennessee Volunteers football game. It's always fun when they play at home--I live so close to the stadium that I hear the boom of the fireworks BEFORE I see the actual score happen on TV.


you need to give us a play by play of the game


----------



## astroNikon

NO intro needed


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Tennessee Volunteers football game. It's always fun when they play at home--I live so close to the stadium that I hear the boom of the fireworks BEFORE I see the actual score happen on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to give us a play by play of the game
Click to expand...


Well, some of that might involve me saying curse words.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Tennessee Volunteers football game. It's always fun when they play at home--I live so close to the stadium that I hear the boom of the fireworks BEFORE I see the actual score happen on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to give us a play by play of the game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some of that might involve me saying curse words.
Click to expand...

instead of a curse word, use the word "jam" instead


----------



## sm4him

We're just playing poor little UT-Chattanooga anyway. It's 38-3 right now, in the 3rd quarter.

That score sounds pretty decent, but we've turned the ball over a lot.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, now it's the 4th quarter.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> We're just playing poor little UT-Chattanooga anyway. It's 38-3 right now, in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> That score sounds pretty decent, but we've turned the ball over a lot.


we have to teach you how to be a play by play analyst


----------



## sm4him

I've actually always thought I'd be a pretty good play-by-play analyst.

Except that I hate it when they run out of actual stuff to say about the game, so they just say stupid stuff...


----------



## sm4him

...like, one of my favorites:

"Oh man, if he doesn't get tripped up there, he might have gone for 6!"

Well, yeah. That's kinda how that works.


----------



## sm4him

UT Backup QB is in the game now. 

Judging from past history, I might be about to say "jam" a lot.


----------



## sm4him

It's really hard to do play-by-play when you have to wait 30 seconds between posts.


----------



## sm4him

Peterman keeps the ball and gets about 6 yards.


----------



## sm4him

Hand off to Pickens, for a first down.


----------



## sm4him

Pass complete!! 

For about a yard.

But at least it was completed...to one of our guys.


----------



## sm4him

Don't you feel JUST LIKE you're there, watching the game yourself?


----------



## sm4him

4th and 3. 
Field goal attempt.
It's up...and it's...


----------



## sm4him

NO good.

Jam.


----------



## astroNikon

AWESOME play by play .. keep it going


----------



## astroNikon

I figure, we'll be up to 5,000 before the end of the game


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> HEY Y'ALL!! Look at me! I went OUTSIDE and took actual photographs and then....
> 
> I made an actual photo-related THREAD!! Yay me!!!
> 
> I'm exhausted.



Slacker.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I got distracted. So now...

Chattanooga has the ball; QB completes pass for 10 yards and a 1st down.   UT forgets to tackle anyone. Jam.


----------



## sm4him

QB keeps the ball for about 5 yards. 2nd and 5.


----------



## sm4him

JAM, JAM, JAM, 

*JAM!!!*


----------



## sm4him

TN stands and watches Chatt. fullback take the handoff and walk into the end zone for a score.


----------



## sm4him

And also...

Jam.


----------



## sm4him

38-10 now.


----------



## sm4him

Smashmouth football right there!! TN player just got SMACKED on about the 15-yard line trying to return the kickoff.


----------



## snowbear

My paint box has primary red, primary yellow, primary blue and titanium white BASICS paints.


----------



## snowbear

My paint box also has crimson and cadmium red light


----------



## snowbear

and cadmium yellow and pale yellow


----------



## snowbear

and yellow ochre


----------



## snowbear

and raw umber and mars black.


----------



## sm4him

Tennessee has to punt, man back to return...


----------



## snowbear

My paint box also has three blues: cobaly, cerulean and ultramarine.


----------



## sm4him

AND he FUMBLES!! Tennessee recovers! TN football at about the 20.


----------



## snowbear

Finally, my paint box has titanium white and raw umber acrylic ink


----------



## sm4him

Peterman keeps the ball,he runs...

HE SCORES!!!

TN 45, Chattanooga 10. 3:40 to go in the ballgame.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> JAM, JAM, JAM,
> 
> *JAM!!!*


starting to sound like Michael Jackson


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My paint box also has three blues: cobaly, cerulean and ultramarine.



My bologna has a first name.


----------



## sm4him

It's O--S-C-A-R


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

Maybe tomorrow I'll talk about my paint brushes.


----------



## sm4him

My bologna has a second name


----------



## sm4him

It's M-A-Y-E-R.


----------



## sm4him

OH...I love to eat it every day, and if you ask me WHY, I'll say...


----------



## sm4him

'Cause Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> My bologna has a first name.
> It's O--S-C-A-R



I sang that one yesterday, I think.


----------



## sm4him

I also have a way, with baloney.  Like this thread.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe it's time for the Big Fig song


----------



## sm4him

Back from commercial. Chattanooga has the ball, 2 TOs left. 2:15 in the game.  Runs for about 2 yards.


----------



## snowbear

I don't think the young'uns will remember that


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I also have a way, with baloney.  Like this thread.


this thread is baloney


----------



## sm4him

I might quote the Jabberwocky later. I can do it from memory.
Also Kublai Khan. One line at a time.


----------



## snowbear

Ooey gooey, rich and chewy inside


----------



## snowbear

Golden, flaky, tender, caky outside


----------



## snowbear

Wrap the outside around the inside, is it good, your darn tootin'


----------



## snowbear

Doing the Big Fig Newton.


----------



## snowbear

I used to do that dance.


----------



## sm4him

Brylcreem, a little dab'll do ya...


----------



## astroNikon

wow

people could actually learn american history in this thread.

well, maybe not


----------



## sm4him

FINAL score, Tennessee 45, Chattanooga 10.

I could go do the Alabama v. Arkansas game now.


----------



## snowbear

I guess it'a a good thing I don't have a smart phone . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . I'd be tempted to drive around and give the coordinates of all the fire hydrants.


----------



## snowbear

But I can't, so I won't.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always ready with wine. California wine ... best in the world.
Click to expand...


Got a Lodi Old Vine Zin tonight.


----------



## snowbear

Though I could way point them.  Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife is in the process of making her spaghetti sauce.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always ready with wine. California wine ... best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a Lodi Old Vine Zin tonight.
Click to expand...


I bought some wine at the package store earlier. But I'm not a wine connos...conosi...expert. I tend towards just your basic Zinfandel or even a Moscato.

But I also bought Fireball Whiskey. And tonight, it's Fireball night.


----------



## BillM

Don't dent the box, I hear it spoils the wine !!!!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).



Love trout.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love trout.
Click to expand...

Yum, trout.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love trout.
Click to expand...


10 minutes until LSU and Florida kickoff! Who you rooting for? 

I can't decide which one I hate more.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> FINAL score, Tennessee 45, Chattanooga 10.
> 
> I could go do the Alabama v. Arkansas game now.


yeah .... another game !!


----------



## BillM

I'm going out for dinner tomorrow night, sisters birthday, but no trout on the menu. Feel free to pick out something nice for me

Mother Anna's Italian Restaurant and Bar


----------



## sm4him

This pretty crappy, unremarkable picture is one of my all-time favorite pics of my dad.
This was on July 4 one year. We were at my parent's house and my sister had bought some fireworks for the boys, who were probably about 13 and 11 at the time. 
Once it got dark enough, we went out to set off the fireworks, and my dad was sitting in this chair watching. Within just a few minutes, it started to rain, so he got up and went inside. We all figured that was the last we'd see of him, because who wants to sit and watch little boys set off tiny fireworks in the rain?

But in just a minute he was back...with this umbrella. And he sat there and watched every single firework we set off.


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> I'm going out for dinner tomorrow night, sisters birthday, but no trout on the menu. Feel free to pick out something nice for me
> 
> Mother Anna's Italian Restaurant and Bar



I had Italian on Thursday night, at a little hole-in-the-wall place I didn't even know existed. My sister-in-law picked it, on the recommendation of her brother, who is a chef and caterer. It was delicious!! I had a shrimp and scallop fettucine dish.


----------



## sm4him

I think I might do the LSU v. FL game instead. Although, Bama is only up on Arkansas by 1 point at the half. Wow. That could be interesting.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, here we go...ready for kickoff!!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love trout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 minutes until LSU and Florida kickoff! Who you rooting for?
> 
> I can't decide which one I hate more.
Click to expand...


Meh.  My Alma mater will probably lose every conference game for years.  They moved from the ACC to the Big Ten.


----------



## sm4him

BillM said:


> I'm going out for dinner tomorrow night, sisters birthday, but no trout on the menu. Feel free to pick out something nice for me
> 
> Mother Anna's Italian Restaurant and Bar



TOO many delicious-sounding choices there.
I would starve to death just trying to make up my mind what to pick.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brook trout (really a char), rainbow trout, brown trout, sea trout, cutthroat trout, golden trout, steelhead (a sea run rainbow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love trout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 minutes until LSU and Florida kickoff! Who you rooting for?
> 
> I can't decide which one I hate more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  My Alma mater will probably lose every conference game for years.  They moved from the ACC to the Big Ten.
Click to expand...

Maryland?


----------



## sm4him

WHEN is this freakin' leaderboard going to refresh again? I'd like to see whether I can quit for a while and go make dinner.


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  Good old College Park.  I couldn't go to the UMUC grown-up college.  Nope, UMCP was the only place I could get an undergrad Geography degree.

I was older than many of my professors.


----------



## sm4him

Florida gets the ball to start. Brings it out to the 18.


----------



## snowbear

Probably after midnight.  I think it only does it twice a day.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yep.  Good old College Park.  I couldn't go to the UMUC grown-up college.  Nope, UMCP was the only place I could get an undergrad Geography degree.
> 
> I was older than many of my professors.


Me too, by the time I graduated from UT. I went to a Community College first, in Atlanta where I was living at the time. 
Then I transferred to Georgia State and went there for longer than I care to admit--wasn't so much interested in graduating as I was in taking whatever classes appealed to me. If I wanted to take a class that was only offered to a certain major, I'd just change my major for that quarter (yes, this was back when we had quarters instead of semesters), and then change it to something else the following quarter.

When I finally moved back to Tennessee, I picked my degree by taking my transcript and figuring out what I was the closest to having enough credits for.  Business Admin degree, Marketing major won.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Probably after midnight.  I think it only does it twice a day.



Well, Jam. 

I'm gonna go get something to eat. Otherwise, the Fireball whisky is gonna do me in.


----------



## snowbear

I'm a Pepper, he's a Pepper,


----------



## snowbear

She's a Pepper, we're a Pepper,


----------



## snowbear

Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper, too?


----------



## sm4him

I think Imma have to see if my youngest son will come live with me for the rest of October...


----------



## sm4him

so he can cook and clean for me while I post.


----------



## sm4him

Otherwise, I'll never catch up.


----------



## sm4him

While the squash is sauteing...


----------



## snowbear

Dinner time!

Now's your chance. (I sit in the dining room with the laptop).


----------



## sm4him

Twas brillig and slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe,
All mimsy were the borogoves
And the momeraths outgrabe.


----------



## sm4him

^Some of the spelling might be wrong because:

1. I'm doing this from memory
2. Fireball whisky.


----------



## sm4him

BEWARE THE JABBERWOCK, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the jubjub bird and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch.


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh my god I hate Caillou. Whiny brat of a kid.


----------



## sm4him

He took his vorpal sword in hand,
Long time the manxome foe he sought; 
till rested he, by the TumTum tree,
And stood awhile, in thought.


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm so tired, but the moment I need to go to bed I'm gonna be WIIIIIDE awake.


----------



## sm4him

And as, in uffish thought he stood, 
The Bandersnatch, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came.


----------



## minicoop1985

CCCCCCCCOMBO BREAKER


----------



## sm4him

One two, one two, 
And through and through
The vorpal blade went
Snicker, Snack.


----------



## sm4him

He left it dead, and with its head,
He went galumphing back.

And hast thou SLAIN the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!!
Oh frabjous day! Calloo! Callay!!
He chortled in his joy.


----------



## sm4him

Twas brillig and slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe,
All mimsy were the borogoves
And the momeraths outgrabe.


----------



## sm4him

Squash and artichoke hearts, sauteed and lightly seasoned with lemon-pepper, and some rice on the side. It was quick and easy.


----------



## sm4him

I need to post some more while Charlie is busy stuffing his mouth full of spaghetti.


----------



## sm4him

Even though I'm busy stuffing my mouth full of squash.


----------



## sm4him

This Florida game could get interesting. Already 14-7 Florida and still in the first quarter.


----------



## minicoop1985

I farted.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> I farted.


Too much information


----------



## sm4him

LSU starting this possession on their own 14. Ran for 5 yards.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 86504



OH MAN, I have been postwhoring to the very best (worst?) of my ability and I only ate into his lead by about 10 posts?!?!?

JAM.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back from stuffing my face.


----------



## sm4him

At his current post rate, Charlie would end the month with about 2800 posts. That would be just 500 less than the TOTAL he had before October.


----------



## snowbear

Not spaghetti, though but rotini


----------



## snowbear

Rotini - you know, the curly corkscrew pasta


----------



## sm4him

Does Rotini make you sleepy?

Are you feeling sleeeeppppy, yet, Charlie??


----------



## sm4him

YAWN.

(I thought that might start making Charlie yawn too)


----------



## snowbear

Well, I do have to go to work on the 28th, so there's 4 days.


----------



## sm4him

Arkansas just took the lead against Bama, with just about 4 minutes left in the 3rd!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Well, I do have to go to work on the 28th, so there's 4 days.



I. QUIT.


----------



## snowbear

And I have a meeting to go to one other day, so that's actually five days you get


----------



## snowbear

Sleepy?


----------



## snowbear

Why, yes, I am getting a little tired.


----------



## snowbear

I think it's time for a nice . . .


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> At his current post rate, Charlie would end the month with about 2800 posts. That would be just 500 less than the TOTAL he had before October.


well Gary has more posts in this thread than he has overall since he joined


----------



## snowbear

. . . cup of coffee!


----------



## astroNikon

*NAP ??*


----------



## sm4him

Don't make me hate you, Charlie.


----------



## astroNikon

SOOC .. shot as JPEG

a little crazy headshot !!


----------



## sm4him

VERY sleeeeepppppyyyyy....


----------



## sm4him

Cr*p. It's working. I'm tired.


----------



## astroNikon

crazy head shot


----------



## sm4him

I'm switching back and forth between the Arkansas v. Bama game and the Florida v. LSU game.


----------



## sm4him

And every time I switch, someone in the game I switch AWAY from scores.


----------



## snerd

Both of my Okie teams won. Neither looked very sharp.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> Both of my Okie teams won. Neither looked very sharp.



I saw that OK had beaten Texas. But then, beating TX right now is hardly an accomplishment, eh?  Especially only by 5 points.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, end of 3, Arkansas is still ahead by 6. Bama has the ball.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Don't make me hate you, Charlie.



Ooooo, you gonna get physical?


----------



## limr

Finally caught up!!!


----------



## limr

The Florida game is only on the SEC network and I dont' get that here, so I need your updates, Sharon!


----------



## snowbear

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun.


----------



## limr

Switching between Bama vs Arkansas (GO NOT-BAMA!) and the Michigan vs Penn State game (Go Michigan!).


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> The Florida game is only on the SEC network and I dont' get that here, so I need your updates, Sharon!


Oh, that's right, I forgot you couldn't get it there!

Okay, switching back to that game.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Finally caught up!!!



To who?


----------



## limr

Another first down? Jam it!


----------



## sm4him

7 minutes to go in the first half, Florida up 17-7, but LSU threatening.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally caught up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
Click to expand...


To no one. I am a bit OCD and feel the need to read all the pages I missed before I start posting.


----------



## sm4him

1st and goal...now 2nd and goal


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me hate you, Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, you gonna get physical?
Click to expand...

oooh .. getting Physical !!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> 7 minutes to go in the first half, Florida up 17-7, but LSU threatening.



Jam LSU! Go Gators!!


----------



## snowbear

I just saw an ad for a local company, a car dealership, I think, that will give me nightmares.


----------



## sm4him

Down to the 2. 3rd and goal.


----------



## snowbear

. . . a guy's head (I guess the owner) was superimposed on a dachshund's body.


----------



## sm4him

Great defensive stand! Florida STUFFED them at the goal line!

4th and goal.


----------



## snowbear

<obligatory silence for FSU play>


----------



## limr

I lied.

It's a Napa Valley Zin, not a Lodi Old Vine.


----------



## sm4him

LSU going for it...maybe...or some Les Miles' trickery.

Time out


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Great defensive stand! Florida STUFFED them at the goal line!
> 
> 4th and goal.



YES!


----------



## limr

Damnit. Bama just scored.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I lied.
> 
> It's a Napa Valley Zin, not a Lodi Old Vine.



But, it's still wine. That's the only part I really pay attention to.


----------



## snowbear

Noise, noise, noise (trying to make LSU screw up)


----------



## sm4him

Here we go...LSU walks in. TD. LSU.


----------



## astroNikon

unless you mean this type of Physical


----------



## sm4him

On behalf of all the LSU haters (and me, cause I'm a Les Miles hater):

Jam.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Here we go...LSU walks in. TD. LSU.



Wait -- who are we rooting for?


----------



## snowbear

Oh, OK.  Jam


----------



## limr

JAM JAM JAM JAM!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go...LSU walks in. TD. LSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait -- who are we rooting for?
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm kinda hoping that a huge storm will come along and stop the game and they'll both be losing at the time.


----------



## limr

Hanging with my sisters, watching football, drinking my wine, eating pizza...good times


----------



## sm4him

Florida player takes the ball out of the endzone, runs about 40 yards...

but most of it is zigzagging across the field, so it only nets about 10.


----------



## sm4him

Driscoll goes for the long ball!!!
Incomplete.


----------



## sm4him

LSU player hurt. I didn't see what happened though. Neither did the REAL color commentators, I guess, because they just said "LSU player down."


----------



## snowbear

1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55,


----------



## limr

Wait, that wasn't a fumble, was it?

Nope. Good fake, but sorry Michigan. Wish it counted, but it was an incomplete pass.


----------



## limr

Oooh, post #3200 was a football update


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> LSU player hurt. I didn't see what happened though. Neither did the REAL color commentators, I guess, because they just said "LSU player down."



I hate that regardless of the team.


----------



## sm4him

2nd and 5 play goes nowhere.


----------



## sm4him

Driscoll throws...INTERCEPTED!!

<insert JAM for limr>


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm.  What is lazy lobster making?


----------



## sm4him

Driscoll...an LSU player's best friend.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Driscoll throws...INTERCEPTED!!
> 
> <insert JAM for limr>



Thanks Sharon.

Jam.


----------



## sm4him

Now Jennings goes for the long ball...incomplete.


----------



## snerd

I love college football!! And this is what I snack on while jumping up and down and yelling like a damn fool!!!


----------



## snowbear

I see molassas, something crumbly . . .


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Hmmm.  What is lazy lobster making?



Who's lazy lobster?


----------



## sm4him

Jennings fumbles, picks it up, throws it...grounding call.


----------



## snowbear

Oh - he just dropped an egg on the floor!  Hahahahahahaha


----------



## sm4him

Oh no, they wave off the foul. That's ridiculous.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  What is lazy lobster making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's lazy lobster?
Click to expand...


Youngest son.  He used that as a screen name a while back.  It's a lobster, "lazy style", meaning the shell already opened.


----------



## sm4him

And, Florida demonstrates just ONE reason I don't like them. Unsportsmanlike conduct for punching LSU player on the sideline. LOL


----------



## snowbear

We saw it on the menu on a few restaurants when we were in Maine.


----------



## sm4him

I hate LSU because Les Miles is a smug, overconfident jerk.

I hate Florida because.


----------



## sm4him

I mispelled Driskel's name earlier. Sorry.
Not that I care about Florida. But I do care about spelling.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  What is lazy lobster making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's lazy lobster?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youngest son.  He used that as a screen name a while back.  It's a lobster, "lazy style", meaning the shell already opened.
Click to expand...


Ah.  Figured out "lovely wife" and the cats but was somehow befuddled by lazy lobster.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, um . . . failed attempt at a non-traditional microwave fudge.


----------



## sm4him

Halftime, Florida ahead by 3.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - LL hasn't been on this forum.  It was what he used on morgueFile when he was in high school.


----------



## snowbear

Miriam, Andrew (son #1), and Jeremy (son #2); Bell (grey tuxedo), Zoe (calico) and the late Jasper (black, we think he's still hanging around).


----------



## snowbear

There's a new "What is it" that needs identifying.
What is it ?? | Page 17 | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

Because it's Florida?


----------



## limr

YES! Penn State fake didn't work!!


----------



## snowbear

4,380 personal posts.


----------



## sm4him

Bama is still letting Arkansas hang around!
Arkansas has the ball now, 1 point down, 5 minutes in the ballgame.


----------



## snowbear

I'd like to get 4,000 by the end of the month


----------



## limr

Oh sure. Michigan gets the ball in awesome field position and they're three and out? Jam.


----------



## sm4him

Arkansas gets about 7 yards on 1st down.


----------



## sm4him

Uh-oh, Bama player down, but he's walking off on his own power.


----------



## sm4him

3rd and 1...

Time out called, Bama.


----------



## sm4him

4th down. Kiffen looks like he might cry.


----------



## sm4him

Bahaha...Bama just got a delay of game penalty on 4th down, trying to eat the clock!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, 2:50 to play, Arkansas has the ball at their own 14. Can they pull off the upset?


----------



## sm4him

1st down pass incomplete.


----------



## limr

Gah! 3rd and 10??


----------



## limr

YES!!!! 1st down!


----------



## sm4him

2nd down pass. Incomplete. 3rd and 10.
Pass complete to the 28, 1st down!


----------



## sm4him

Back to 3rd and 10 again...


----------



## sm4him

2 minutes to go...Pass is...intercepted.

Jam.


----------



## limr

JAM JAM JAM!
Interception.

JAM!


----------



## sm4him

That was the ball game, right there.


----------



## sm4him

Okay 3rd and 2. Need a stop for Arkansas to have any chance.


----------



## MSnowy

cant wait for the Hawaii - Wyoming updates


----------



## sm4him

This game needs to hurry up. Florida/LSU is back on.


----------



## sm4him

MSnowy said:


> cant wait for the Hawaii - Wyoming updates



By that time, my updates will look like: akjjdakjfid  hadoufa  upd and 4.


----------



## sm4him

I like how Saban keeps holding his hands to his head, like "GAH! WHY did I hire Kiffen??"


----------



## MSnowy

sm4him said:


> This game needs to hurry up. Florida/LSU is back on.



what only one TV?


----------



## limr

Damnit. It's over.

Jammin' 'Bama.


----------



## sm4him

4th and 1, but they don't have to run another play. Game over. Alabama 14-Arkansas 13.

I know JUST how you feel Arkansas.


----------



## sm4him

MSnowy said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game needs to hurry up. Florida/LSU is back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what only one TV?
Click to expand...

Only one in THIS room. Although, I *could* have streamed the Bama game while watching the Florida game, but:
I'm also drinking Fireball whisky.


----------



## snowbear

#12 filbert


----------



## sm4him

Back to Florida/LSU.

LSU has the ball, 3rd and 3.


----------



## snowbear

#8 flat


----------



## sm4him

Play action pass complete, 1st down LSU


----------



## snowbear

#4 flat


----------



## snowbear

#4 bright


----------



## sm4him

LSU running play, to about the 25 of Florida.


----------



## snowbear

#4 filbert


----------



## sm4him

LSU QB sacked! 2nd and 17 now


----------



## snowbear

#6 filbert


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> #4 filbert


how many brushes do you have? Just wonderin'


----------



## sm4him

3rd down and forever for LSU now.


----------



## snowbear

#8 filbert


----------



## snowbear

# 5 round


----------



## sm4him

Pass incomplete, but a holding call on Florida gives LSU a first down.


----------



## snowbear

#3 round


----------



## sm4him

LSU in the red zone. 2nd and 9 at the Florida 20.


----------



## snowbear

#6 flat (sable)


----------



## sm4him

Pass complete to about the 16.


----------



## snowbear

#8 round watercolor


----------



## sm4him

LSU gets a delay of game penalty! 3rd and 10 now!


----------



## snowbear

#4 round watercolor


----------



## sm4him

Ugh, I'm still not even matching Charlie one for one!


----------



## snowbear

#10 flat watercolor


----------



## sm4him

1st down, LSU, goal to go!


----------



## snowbear

10/0 spotter - watercolor


----------



## snowbear

#2 liner watercolor


----------



## sm4him

Play action, to the 4 yard line.


----------



## snowbear

and a #4 fan blender - watercolor


----------



## sm4him

Now Charlie is posting 2 to my 1, so I'm getting farther behind.


----------



## sm4him

I think he's cheating, because it won't let me post any faster than this.


----------



## sm4him

Touchdown, LSU!  21-17, if the point is good.


----------



## sm4him

Point is NO GOOD.  LSU up 3, 20-17.


----------



## snowbear

There are also a three differently sized sumi-e brushes - a real cheap one I use for paint and two nicer ones (medium and small) I used in my Chinese Calligraphy class.


----------



## sm4him

Commercial break. I just said that because I could.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> There are also a three differently sized sumi-e brushes - a real cheap one I use for paint and two nicer ones (medium and small) I used in my Chinese Calligraphy class.



You must have had to stop to count them, because I actually got a few extra posts in there.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Ugh, I'm still not even matching Charlie one for one!



That's because you're watching the game.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:

Fireball whisky makes your fingers slow.


----------



## snowbear

Just typing what I see.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I could stop watching and just make the play-by-play up, but Leonore might not like that.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  That's probably another reason.


----------



## sm4him

Of course, she probably doesn't really like the REAL play-by-play just now either.


----------



## sm4him

Besides, if I try to post any faster, I get that infernal, "jam jam" error message.


----------



## sm4him

I need for your wife to keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## snowbear

Oh god - it's wiener-dog man again.  He's a salesman, I think.  The owner is prancing around in lederhosen.


----------



## sm4him

Actually, I *need* to give up and go do something worthwhile with my life.


----------



## snowbear

There is no way in hell I'll get to sleep, now,  It's like clowns, if I were upset by clowns.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I think I'm just about done for the night. That means you'll be 200 ahead of me by morning, but it's a chance I'll just have to take.


----------



## snowbear

I'm actually about done.


----------



## limr

Well, I'm just getting started, y'all!!!


----------



## limr

Okay, I'm lying about that.


----------



## limr

Heh, there's a Michigan player named "Butt."

I am 12 years old.


----------



## sm4him

Whoever sticks around for the night shift:


 

Please remember to turn off the fun when you leave the thread.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Whoever sticks around for the night shift:
> 
> View attachment 86520
> 
> Please remember to turn off the fun when you leave the thread.



Oh, ALL the fun goes away when the Leaderboard Gang leaves the room


----------



## minicoop1985

My dog hates baths. It's hilarious watching the wife wrangle her.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Heh, there's a Michigan player named "Butt."
> 
> I am 12 years old.


If he goes on to become a coach, he'll be the Butt-Head Coach.


----------



## sm4him

Must. Stop. Reading. Posts.


----------



## sm4him

Must. Go. To. Bed.


----------



## minicoop1985

Ugh. I feel sooooooooooo unmotivated. I have film to develop, but that would take away from the Leaderboard thread.


----------



## limr

Yes! Sacked! Go Michigan!


----------



## snowbear

I'm calling it quits for the night.  See y'all at zero-something hours, Eastern.


----------



## sm4him

Good night, John Boy!


----------



## sm4him

And...I'm out too. For reals.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> Ugh. I feel sooooooooooo unmotivated. I have film to develop, but that would take away from the Leaderboard thread.



I've got two rolls to develop. Been putting it off for days.

Stick around here with me for a while!  I'm hanging for a while, if a big sporadically since I'm with my sisters.


----------



## limr

Night, kids!


----------



## minicoop1985

I'll be around. Better than Berenstain Bears.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm pulling out the telescope now .. or maybe around 1am or 3am ... we'll see.


----------



## astroNikon

OMG

I forgot how heavy this thing was !!

I thought my 5 inch scope with tripod was heavy.  This thing closes in one one ton it seems.  And I store it in the Basement.  yup .. have to carry the thing up the stairs.   I wonder how much an escalator costs to install.


----------



## limr

*JAM! JAM! JAM! JAM!*


----------



## tirediron

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN, I have been postwhoring to the very best (worst?) of my ability and I only ate into his lead by about 10 posts?!?!?
> 
> JAM.
Click to expand...

For a small fee, I'm sure somemod could delete a bunch of posts...  just sayin'...


----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

*The last 3 jamming seconds and those mother jammers get a jamming field goal!*

*Jam you, you jamming jams!*


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> *JAM! JAM! JAM! JAM!*


*MARMALADE!  MARMALADE!  MARMALADE!  MARMALADE!  *


----------



## minicoop1985

WHOOOA BLACK BETTY BAMBALAM... oh I thought you meant Ram Jam.

Film done, waiting for it to dry now. Still too sticky


----------



## limr

I borrowed the 'jam" euphemism from Sharon. Believe me, if you could hear me instead of just reading what I type, you'd be hearing me screaming a totally different word.


----------



## minicoop1985

I hadn't figured that out.


----------



## limr

In other news, I love fall!


----------



## astroNikon

Yeah I told Sharon to use the word Jam instead of other vulgar words


----------



## astroNikon

of course Jam could be Cannibalistic too


----------



## minicoop1985

I NEED TO POST MOAR. Anyway. I <3 Mamiya


----------



## minicoop1985

Mamiyaaaa! And Cooper!!!!





Cooper!!! by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Oh my god, this internet connection SUUUUUUUUUCKS!!

If this finally posts, then it's good night for me.

If not, I'll try again in the morning and bid everyone a good morning.

Grrrrr...


----------



## limr

I was going to postwhore with a bunch of fall pictures but the technology gods are against me.


----------



## limr

Of course now that I am not trying to post pictures, it works fine


----------



## minicoop1985

It's OK. I'll just post whore with pics of my kid.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Slide by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

And a little wildlife for the finale:


----------



## minicoop1985

Equilateral by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## snerd

Can't wait for the colors to turn down this way!!


----------



## astroNikon

hmm.. trying my hand at merging 2 pictures ...


----------



## astroNikon

other than being dark, 2 images were merged and the merge looks okay.


----------



## astroNikon

It's 41 degrees outside


----------



## astroNikon

too cold for me.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm watching USC Arizona right now.  21 uSC  n 13 arizona


----------



## astroNikon

2 minutes to go in the 3rd


----------



## astroNikon

1st done inside the 10 for USC

now down to the 3 by run from Buck Allen


----------



## astroNikon

Allen to the 1

3rd down and goal

they're lining up
Allen again and this time he scores
3rd TD for him .. ran in from the left side

crowd getting back into the game
13 plays in this drive to answer Az's score


----------



## astroNikon

28 to 13 USC now.


----------



## astroNikon

kickff
from the 2 across the 22


----------



## astroNikon

loss of a yard


----------



## astroNikon

loss of another yard .. quarterback hit down

end of 3rd quartr


----------



## astroNikon

commercial about beer

where are all the beer drinkers ?


----------



## astroNikon

USC sacked


----------



## astroNikon

pun
fair catch
but kick interference ... flag out

USC got the ball .. BUT .... problem


----------



## astroNikon

replaying the 4th down kick


fair catch at the 15 yard line


----------



## astroNikon

14:34 left in the 4th


----------



## astroNikon

ugh ... need sleep
good night all


----------



## Gary A.

Back.


----------



## Gary A.

A very nice little BBQ.


----------



## Gary A.

Two photogs came over. Tom, the physician who brought the Korean ribs and Moon who is a hair stylist to the stars. She cuts the hair  of movie stars.


----------



## Gary A.

USC 28 - Arizona 20  - 4th quarter


----------



## Gary A.

BBQed Chicken marinated in orange & lemon juice with herbs and homemade chili powder and Tom's home made Korean ribs. Backyard salad picked ten minutes before consumption, grilled veggies, rice, tea, mint water and some very nice wine. 

Good company, good food, good time.


----------



## Gary A.

Moon was very interested in the yard. Taking notes on everything.


----------



## Gary A.

She liked the sound of rushing water so I turned off the stereo and let the sounds from the pond's waterfall and the fountain fill the air.


----------



## Gary A.

Marimar Pinot Noir ... great stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

Hello ...


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

Oh man, 1:07 to go and Arizona just scored ... 28 - 26


----------



## Gary A.

Time-out


----------



## Gary A.

Two point conversion to tie ...


----------



## Gary A.

oh man ... PI on the incomplete two point conversion ...


----------



## Gary A.

Second try and SC snuffs the run ...


----------



## Gary A.

Onside kick ...


----------



## Gary A.

On man ... Arizona recovers the onside kick.


----------



## Gary A.

Arizona is in field goal range ...


----------



## Gary A.

This isn't good.


----------



## Gary A.

NO GOOD ... wide to the right! No Flag ... USC WINS!!!! 28 - 26


----------



## Gary A.

Whitney High School presents:
The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always ready with wine. California wine ... best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a Lodi Old Vine Zin tonight.
Click to expand...

Really ... That's pretty good. Ravenwood? OVZ?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Fini


----------



## Gary A.

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight y'all.


----------



## Gary A.

Tomorrow is already today.


----------



## Gary A.

One of these days I gotta try out the Lee Filters.


----------



## Gary A.

Pinot Noir is probably my fav.


----------



## Gary A.

Blacula is playing.


----------



## Gary A.

... meh


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody see Gone Girl?


----------



## Gary A.

It's pretty good.


----------



## Gary A.

Just a few more to go.


----------



## Gary A.

Then I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Gary A.

What's the code?


----------



## Gary A.

Watching the SciFi Channel.


----------



## Gary A.

It sucks.


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe some news.


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe SNL.


----------



## Gary A.

Does OJ have any friends?


----------



## Gary A.

How many of you Leaderboarders been to California?


----------



## Gary A.

I like it here. Except for the traffic.


----------



## Gary A.

Night.


----------



## snowbear

GOOD MORNING TEE=PEE-EFF!!!


----------



## snowbear

That was a-la the late Robin Williams


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . I held onto it, barely\




snowbear
1069 Posts



sm4him
1023 Posts



Gary A.
701 Posts



astroNikon
619 Posts



limr
566 Posts



tirediron
264 Posts



snerd
214 Posts



Derrel
203 Posts



mishele
195 Posts



mmaria
185 Posts


----------



## snowbear

I fear that this day,


----------



## snowbear

I will be overtaken by my friend sm4him.


----------



## snowbear

I felt a twinge in my lower back while I was getting coffee a few minutes ago


----------



## snowbear

so I may be out of commission


----------



## snowbear

for a good part of the day.


----------



## snowbear

We shall see.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hmmm . . . I held onto it, barely\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 1069 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him
> 1023 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A.
> 701 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon
> 619 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> limr
> 566 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron
> 264 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> snerd
> 214 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel
> 203 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 195 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria
> 185 Posts



Nope. Not gonna happen. That, I believe, is probably the closest I will get the rest of the month.


----------



## sm4him

I'm not gonna be on much today. Church this morning, then I need to work on some material for a bible study I'm leading tonight.


----------



## sm4him

Plus, I have some work-related stuff I gotta get done.


----------



## sm4him

Plus, I really, really kinda need to get my life back.


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN, I have been postwhoring to the very best (worst?) of my ability and I only ate into his lead by about 10 posts?!?!?
> 
> JAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a small fee, I'm sure somemod could delete a bunch of posts...  just sayin'...
Click to expand...


Please do.  Those Gary and Astro guys are being nuisances! 
I think it would be a wonderful idea to take their posts and put them into Lenny's, Marija's and Sharon's accounts.  Keep a bunch yourself for your trouble.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah, I know what you mean, Sharon.  I'm going to play here for a little while then take something for this back and go lay down.  I'll let the kids have it for a while.


----------



## sm4him

This has been fun, but I'm kinda starting to miss my life.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yeah - you have to put up a new what is it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, Sharon.  I'm going to play here for a little while then take something for this back and go lay down.  I'll let the kids have it for a while.


I hope your back gets better! I can empathize; haven't been down on my back in awhile, but it used to happen all the time.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh, yeah - you have to put up a new what is it.



I know. I'm sitting here sipping coffee and trying to make my brain work so I can come up with something to post.


----------



## sm4him

You and the wife gonna do anything interesting with this time off you've got?


----------



## snowbear

Not really.  She has a bunch of use or lose.  I think we're going to do some deep cleaning that we've been putting off, but nothing major.


----------



## snowbear

She's expecting to have some surgery done due to her 30 odd years of typing (carpal and orbital tunnel)


----------



## snowbear

She has to call the lawyer's office about that on Tuesday (it's being handled through workmen's comp so there are lawyers).  It's a game with them


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> She has to call the lawyer's office about that on Tuesday (it's being handled through workmen's comp so there are lawyers).  It's a game with them


Ugh; I heard that.  I'm dealing with that for my medical claim related to the accident last November. We're coming up on the statute of limitations so I want to make sure it gets settled, but of course, the lawyer doesn't really CARE if it goes to court instead, since that means more money for him.  It's frustrating. And I just want my jamming money!


----------



## snowbear

The insurance's lawyer (county) gets a hearing scheduled.  Miriam gets tests done or goes to an Independent Medical Exam (IME).  The results show she has a work-related injury.  The insurance lawyers gets the hearing cancelled.  Two different IMEs set up by the Insurance CO and both agree that she has a problem.


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  I picked the wrong careers.


----------



## snowbear

But, then again, I can sleep at night.


----------



## snowbear

I hope this darn back isn't too wrenched - I'd really like to get out to the sediment pond and shoot some egrets.  It's not raining.


----------



## snowbear

Oh - this is with my McGuivered super-macro.  50mm on the camera, 20mm reverse mounted to it and held together with gaffing tape.


----------



## snowbear

I set the 20 at f/2.8.  Shot handheld, f/5 at 1/8 second - I think the ISO was maxed at 3200.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh - this is with my McGuivered super-macro.  50mm on the camera, 20mm reverse mounted to it and held together with gaffing tape.
> 
> View attachment 86536


That's pretty cool.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'm about to post a whatsit and then I gotta start reviewing my lesson for this morning. Later.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I'm NOT answering this time.  Take it easy.


----------



## sm4him

Go see if you know what it is and PM me, though. I'm afraid it may be super easy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hmmm . . . I held onto it, barely\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 1069 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him
> 1023 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A.
> 701 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon
> 619 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> limr
> 566 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron
> 264 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> snerd
> 214 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel
> 203 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 195 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria
> 185 Posts



Huh. It's already updated again this morning, and now I'm even further behind. Just as well I suppose, as I truly can't keep up this pace. I've got some things I *have* to tend to over the next few days. Like my life.

The addictive, obsessive part of me wants to re-up my postwhoring efforts, but I need to back off.


----------



## minicoop1985

Uuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhh way too early for this being awake sh*t.


----------



## minicoop1985

I need a post waking up nap.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Huh. It's already updated again this morning, and now I'm even further behind. Just as well I suppose, as I truly can't keep up this pace. I've got some things I *have* to tend to over the next few days. Like my life.
> 
> The addictive, obsessive part of me wants to re-up my postwhoring efforts, but I need to back off.


Yup
Impossible to keep up.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## limr

Morning.


----------



## mishele

Blah!!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

1,000 positive ratings. WOOT!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Really ... That's pretty good. Ravenwood? OVZ?



I almost got Ravenwood and then promptly forgot that I didn't have Ravenswood! It was a bit chaotic as it always is wit my sisters.

I have had Ravenwood and like it a lot but at the last minute I grabbed a different one to try something new, so I got a 90+ Ninety Plus Cellars Lot 91 Reserve Zinfandel. I thought it was nice.



Gary A. said:


> Anybody see Gone Girl?



Haven't seen it, won't see it. I read the book for a book club I'm in. Interesting plot and it seems well-suited for Hollywood, but that's actually why I didn't like the book. It read kind of like the author specifically wrote it with a movie option in mind. I finished it because I wanted to see what happened at the end (disappointing) and because I'm a bit OCD about finishing books, but the writing was too intrusive and ham-fisted for my tastes.


----------



## limr

I made my sisters watch football last night.


----------



## limr

Then they wanted to watch a movie.


----------



## limr

But it was already getting late, so they decided to watch the first episode of "Outlander."


----------



## limr

They both watch and love the series and thought that I needed to get hooked on it as well.


----------



## minicoop1985

Must keep spamming


----------



## limr

I don't actually get Starz, though, so even if I got hooked on that first episode, I would not be able to watch the rest.


----------



## minicoop1985

Need moar posts


----------



## limr

And then they talked through the entire episode anyway, so I couldn't follow anything that was happening.


----------



## minicoop1985

Need nap.


----------



## minicoop1985

Blaaaarrrrrrgggghhhh


----------



## limr

So I postwhored as much as I could with what seems to be either a fickle internet connection or a fickle netbook.


----------



## limr

The show ended and they wanted to watch another one. (Or talk their way through a second one anyway.)


----------



## mishele

I'm thinking about making egg bread!! YUM!!


----------



## limr

I was shot, though. I'm a night owl but I've been trying to establish a more consistent bedtime/waking time routine, so I'm now used to getting to bed earlier than 1:30.


----------



## limr

So I went to bed and they stayed awake.


----------



## limr

Now they are asleep still and I've just finished my first cup of coffee.


----------



## minicoop1985

AHOY MATEY


----------



## limr

And I woke up late at 8:30! Normally I get up at 7:30 but on a Sunday morning after a sisters' sleepover, I thought I would allow myself some leeway.


----------



## limr

I know 7:30 is late for a lot of you super-early risers, but for me it's an accomplishment to maintain this as a wake-up time even when I don't have to work (which doesn't even start until 11 on MWF this semester.)


----------



## limr

If I followed my body's natrual tendencies, I'd wake up later, but I'd also be in bed much later, too. Like 3am.


----------



## limr

So an 11:30-7:30 routine for me is kind of a struggle because it will never feel quite natural.


----------



## limr

How's that for Sunday morning postwhoring?


----------



## limr

Which I'm doing because my sisters are still asleep and she doesn't get the paper and I'm bored.


----------



## limr

I want more coffee.


----------



## limr

Postwhoring is exhausting.


----------



## limr

I don't know how you top three have been doing it. I've clearly only been dabbling.


----------



## minicoop1985

Someday I'll catch up to mmaria. someday. I'm working on it.


----------



## limr

It's almost 10:00. Time to wake these beeyotches up.


----------



## snowbear

Got Bagpipes?


----------



## Gary A.

Top o' the Morn


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MAN, I have been postwhoring to the very best (worst?) of my ability and I only ate into his lead by about 10 posts?!?!?
> 
> JAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a small fee, I'm sure somemod could delete a bunch of posts...  just sayin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do.  Those Gary and Astro guys are being nuisances!
> I think it would be a wonderful idea to take their posts and put them into Lenny's, Marija's and Sharon's accounts.  Keep a bunch yourself for your trouble.
Click to expand...

That's funny.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> She's expecting to have some surgery done due to her 30 odd years of typing (carpal and orbital tunnel)


Mary Lou had carpal tunnel surgery a couple of months ago. The ex had three carpal surgeries.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . . I held onto it, barely\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear
> 1069 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him
> 1023 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A.
> 701 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon
> 619 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> limr
> 566 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron
> 264 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> snerd
> 214 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel
> 203 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mishele
> 195 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria
> 185 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. It's already updated again this morning, and now I'm even further behind. Just as well I suppose, as I truly can't keep up this pace. I've got some things I *have* to tend to over the next few days. Like my life.
> 
> The addictive, obsessive part of me wants to re-up my postwhoring efforts, but I need to back off.
Click to expand...

Oh please ... you have a zillion + post talking about not posting. You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Uuuuuuuugggggggghhhhhhh way too early for this being awake sh*t.


Hey, the Appleton guy is still in.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Morning.


Buenas Dias L.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> 1,000 positive ratings. WOOT!


What does that mean? How does that work?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really ... That's pretty good. Ravenwood? OVZ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got Ravenwood and then promptly forgot that I didn't have Ravenswood! It was a bit chaotic as it always is wit my sisters.
> 
> I have had Ravenwood and like it a lot but at the last minute I grabbed a different one to try something new, so I got a 90+ Ninety Plus Cellars Lot 91 Reserve Zinfandel. I thought it was nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody see Gone Girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it, won't see it. I read the book for a book club I'm in. Interesting plot and it seems well-suited for Hollywood, but that's actually why I didn't like the book. It read kind of like the author specifically wrote it with a movie option in mind. I finished it because I wanted to see what happened at the end (disappointing) and because I'm a bit OCD about finishing books, but the writing was too intrusive and ham-fisted for my tastes.
Click to expand...

I was calling it pretty good until the end.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I made my sisters watch football last night.


LOL!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Then they wanted to watch a movie.


I like movies. Last night we had peoples over for dinner and a tour of the backyard.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> But it was already getting late, so they decided to watch the first episode of "Outlander."


I've never seen it.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> They both watch and love the series and thought that I needed to get hooked on it as well.


Are you now hooked? What's it all about?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I don't actually get Starz, though, so even if I got hooked on that first episode, I would not be able to watch the rest.


Watch at your sister's place. (Or ... you could possibly subscribe.)


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Need nap.


You just got up...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I was shot, though. I'm a night owl but I've been trying to establish a more consistent bedtime/waking time routine, so I'm now used to getting to bed earlier than 1:30.


There no magic in bedtime consistency, just as long as you get your 12 hours in, who cares when those hours fall.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I like movies. Last night we had *peoples over for dinner *and a tour of the backyard.



We have quite a few cannibals on this site don't we ?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> So I went to bed and they stayed awake.


They probably talked about you when you left.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Now they are asleep still and I've just finished my first cup of coffee.


Coffee is good.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> And I woke up late at 8:30! Normally I get up at 7:30 but on a Sunday morning after a sisters' sleepover, I thought I would allow myself some leeway.


I get up around 6:00 a.m. just so Mary Lou will have a fresh cup ready for her.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I know 7:30 is late for a lot of you super-early risers, but for me it's an accomplishment to maintain this as a wake-up time even when I don't have to work (which doesn't even start until 11 on MWF this semester.)


11:00 a.m. is a good starting time.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> If I followed my body's natrual tendencies, I'd wake up later, but I'd also be in bed much later, too. Like 3am.


Guys should never follow their natural tendencies ... it's okay for women.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> So an 11:30-7:30 routine for me is kind of a struggle because it will never feel quite natural.


Struggling not fun. It will make you a better person ... but what postwhorer want that?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> How's that for Sunday morning postwhoring?


A damn good start. So why don't you have a digital camera?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Which I'm doing because my sisters are still asleep and she doesn't get the paper and I'm bored.


Love the Sunday paper. I have the front page right here. When I finish my coffee I'm going pour a refill and mosey to the back and read the paper, postwhore, enjoy the Humminhbirds and Finches and get seduced by the sounds of the waterfall. The backyard is a very relaxing place.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

That's the old pond. I doubled the size a month or so ago. It is much nicer now.


----------



## MSnowy

GOOD MORNING!  Leaderboarders


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I want more coffee.


This guy in Jamaica lived in the hills. He crushed the coffee is a sock then boiled the sock. Damn good coffee, lol. There was this stream where he fetched his water and it was terribly fresh. Terribly fresh water makes even sock coffee taste good.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Postwhoring is exhausting.


It taxes the mind to be so numbing. Even snails are more interesting than 90% of the posts here. It takes real effort to attain such low level performance. Sorta like ISO 25.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I don't know how you top three have been doing it. I've clearly only been dabbling.


We are professionals .. you really shouldn't be trying this at home ... plus meds ... lots and lots of meds.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Someday I'll catch up to mmaria. someday. I'm working on it.


Go Appleton guy Go! You can do it.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> It's almost 10:00. Time to wake these beeyotches up.


LOL ... kick some Portuguese ass.


----------



## Gary A.

MSnowy said:


> GOOD MORNING!  Leaderboarders


Is this your morning? Nice.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


That is a NICE backyard ..


----------



## astroNikon

MSnowy said:


> GOOD MORNING!  Leaderboarders


I need to buy a 2nd house out in the country ...


----------



## Gary A.

It is a very cool morning today. The Marine Layer is back. Overcast and gray and cool.


----------



## MSnowy

Gary A. said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING!  Leaderboarders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your morning? Nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes from this morning's walk out back


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a NICE backyard ..
Click to expand...

Thank you. It's getting there. This is an old photo. Things have been improved. In lieu of rocks, I have a groundcover border of Thyme, but it hasn't filled in yet. The rocks were to keep the turtles from running away. The rocks are gone and the turtles are still here.


----------



## Gary A.

Nice star flare, what lens made that flare?


----------



## MSnowy

Gary A. said:


> Nice star flare, what lens made that flare?



Nikon 14-24  2.8  shot at f22


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Nice star flare, what lens made that flare?


yeah, I really like that too.  awesome part of the shot.


----------



## Gary A.

MSnowy said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice star flare, what lens made that flare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon 14-24  2.8  shot at f22
Click to expand...

Once again ... Nice.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay ... in the patio. Watching the Koi cruise around, the Hummers hum and Cook is laying beside me waiting for her walk.


----------



## Gary A.

Big story in The Times about the chili pepper situation in New Mexico. It is quite interesting. We almost went to the the Hatch Chili Festival this year.


----------



## Gary A.

I keep looking at the Duck's uniforms and I'm thinkin' man, I think I'd play better too if I had feathers on my uniform.


----------



## astroNikon

*COME ON PEOPLE*
378 short of 4,000!!

get posting now !!


----------



## Gary A.

That's a long way to go. Besides I have a life ... except at night (lol).


----------



## minicoop1985

I have no life, but I've been napping. Because too early for this sh*t still.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> I have no life, but I've been napping. Because too early for this sh*t still.


I'd say having a life based upon 'napping' ... is a pretty good life.


----------



## Gary A.

Just ask Riley.


----------



## Gary A.

Almost finished my coffee. I'm to get a walk in Cookie.


----------



## minicoop1985

My dog's better at napping than I am. Poor thing sleeps 16 hours a day, I swear.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> My dog's better at napping than I am. Poor thing sleeps 16 hours a day, I swear.


You have a role model. lol


----------



## Gary A.

Back from the walk. mmmhhh ... another 1.5 to 2 miles.


----------



## Gary A.

I always take a camera and snap something.


----------



## Gary A.

All of the turtles are above water. The two larger ones are out of the pond and the smaller one is on the island.


----------



## Gary A.

So where is everybody?


----------



## limr

I'm back!


----------



## limr

For a little while, anyway.


----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou just picked up some tickets for a play in Laguna Beach. I just finished netting some leaves out of the pond. I need to get a skimmer. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I'm back!


Hey L, how the hell are you?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for Sunday morning postwhoring?
> 
> 
> 
> A damn good start. So why don't you have a digital camera?
Click to expand...


Good question.

I think part of it is that I was overseas just when digital cameras were starting to take off. (1998-2003) I wasn't paying a huge amount of attention to photography and was in places where film was still seemingly pretty common.

By the time I got back and digital cameras were getting better and cheaper, I was curious but the ones I tried were cheap and frustrating and the good ones were out of reach financially, so I just threw myself back into film. I do have a little digital Canon that isn't much but I can coax some decent shots out of, though.






I like the challenge, I like the more tactile work of developing over digital editing, and a good DSLR still requires some fancy financial planning for me. But I'm saving for a Pentax K5 that I might get next year.

I'll shoot with a dslr, but I'll never give up film. Just love it too much.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey L, how the hell are you?
Click to expand...


Not too shabby. It's a nice day and I still have some wine left from last night!


----------



## Gary A.

I keep getting up to fix something.


----------



## limr

The sock coffee reminded me of a story. Some friends of my boyfriend's family were out to dinner. They ordered coffee after dinner and it apparently was really weak. The man called the waiter and asked him to "pass this through the sock a couple more times, please."


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey L, how the hell are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too shabby. It's a nice day and I still have some wine left from last night!
Click to expand...

I always have some wine left.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The sock coffee reminded me of a story. Some friends of my boyfriend's family were out to dinner. They ordered coffee after dinner and it apparently was really weak. The man called the waiter and asked him to "pass this through the sock a couple more times, please."


My most common statement to waiters is "I've been tossed out of better places than this."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Get a Fuji camera.


----------



## limr

I was the only one drinking the wine, so there's definitely some left. They were drinking margaritas, but not proper ones. Everything - even the tequila - came in one massive bottle. I had a little bit to taste but then steered clear.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Get a Fuji camera.



I was actually going to ask you about that. I figured a Pentax dslr would at least be practical for me since I have a bunch of legacy lenses I can use with it, and so does my boyfriend, but that Fuji takes some really incredible shots.


----------



## limr

Well, of course it's the person who takes the shots, but the image quality that the camera produces is impressive too.


----------



## limr

Outlander seems interesting from what I can tell. It was originally a book from 1991, so maybe I'll just read that. A nurse from mid-20th century England goes back in time when in Scotland and ends up in the 18th century. Hi-jinks ensue. Part drama, part history, part romance, part adventure.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I was the only one drinking the wine, so there's definitely some left. They were drinking margaritas, but not proper ones. Everything - even the tequila - came in one massive bottle. I had a little bit to taste but then steered clear.


I make my Margaritas from scratch. The initial reason we planted a Lime tree was for Mojitos.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Fuji camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually going to ask you about that. I figured a Pentax dslr would at least be practical for me since I have a bunch of legacy lenses I can use with it, and so does my boyfriend, but that Fuji takes some really incredible shots.
Click to expand...

And it is mirrorless, so the old glass will work. Plus, Fujinon lenses are great and affordable (when compared to equal dSLR glass).


----------



## limr

Yup, so do I. When I was bartending, I refused to use their mix. Well, unless it was an annoying person ordering the margarita - then I gave them plenty of mix with a splash of bar pour tequila


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Outlander seems interesting from what I can tell. It was originally a book from 1991, so maybe I'll just read that. A nurse from mid-20th century England goes back in time when in Scotland and ends up in the 18th century. Hi-jinks ensue. Part drama, part history, part romance, part adventure.


Right, the nurse thingie.


----------



## limr

What lens mount does it have?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Yup, so do I. When I was bartending, I refused to use their mix. Well, unless it was an annoying person ordering the margarita - then I gave them plenty of mix with a splash of bar pour tequila


Which was like every other person.


----------



## Gary A.

It's own Fuji FX mount. But there are beacoup adapters out there for most everything.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, so do I. When I was bartending, I refused to use their mix. Well, unless it was an annoying person ordering the margarita - then I gave them plenty of mix with a splash of bar pour tequila
> 
> 
> 
> Which was like every other person.
Click to expand...


True  Still not an annoying as the just-out-of-college girls ordering frozen pina coladas.


----------



## Gary A.

There are a lot of Pentax owners and former Pentax on another forum I frequent. I think the native Fujinon lenses kicks Pentax gl-ass.


----------



## minicoop1985

Grocery shopping. Oh joy.


----------



## Gary A.

I know you'd like a X100S or X100T. But it's a fixed lens ... as your first digital I think you'd be happier with an ILC.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Grocery shopping. Oh joy.


Wait until you're hungry ... makes shopping much more productive.


----------



## Gary A.

Took a quick timeout to move some dirt behind a retaining wall I rebuilt last week. It is humid today.


----------



## Gary A.

Oh wow, it 73F but 61% humidity. Usually were about half that.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Outlander seems interesting from what I can tell. It was originally a book from 1991, so maybe I'll just read that. A nurse from mid-20th century England goes back in time when in Scotland and ends up in the 18th century. Hi-jinks ensue. Part drama, part history, part romance, part adventure.


For a second there I thought you meant Highlander . until I read your description.


----------



## kundalini

Gary and Leonore, Please Note!

Try to synch your conversations more closely.  I can't decide if I'm more interested in the cameras or the drinks.

Well, maybe not too confused.....


----------



## Gary A.

kundalini said:


> Gary and Leonore, Please Note!
> 
> Try to synch your conversations more closely.  I can't decide if I'm more interested in the cameras or the drinks.
> 
> Well, maybe not too confused.....


LOL ... Cameras and Booze ... Booze and Cameras ... works either way for me.


----------



## minicoop1985

I think I need another Hasselblad. I miss mine, even with my Mamiya.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outlander seems interesting from what I can tell. It was originally a book from 1991, so maybe I'll just read that. A nurse from mid-20th century England goes back in time when in Scotland and ends up in the 18th century. Hi-jinks ensue. Part drama, part history, part romance, part adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there I thought you meant Highlander . until I read your description.
Click to expand...


Loved Highlander!


----------



## Gary A.

A Hasselblad will make you King of Appleton.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there I thought you meant Highlander . until I read your description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Highlander!
Click to expand...

A Ubor Super Cool movie

there can only be ONE !!


----------



## Gary A.

So why did you give up bartending ... gotta be easier than your professorship?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a second there I thought you meant Highlander . until I read your description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved Highlander!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Ubor Super Cool movie
> 
> there can only be ONE !!
Click to expand...

Never watch Highlander either. I thought Outlander and Highlander were vehicles.


----------



## Gary A.

Most of the Tv I watch is news, sports and Netflix.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I know you'd like a X100S or X100T. But it's a fixed lens ... as your first digital I think you'd be happier with an ILC.



I guess it would depend on what I plan to use it for and how it would fit. I think I'd be pickier about having a viewfinder.



Gary A. said:


> So why did you give up bartending ... gotta be easier than your professorship?



I just might be going back to it! The place where I was working didn't make me enough money to continue giving up my Saturday nights, but I would seriously consider it as a side gig if I could get into a pricier joint.

There's a bunch of things in flux at the college right now and I can't quite tell if any of them might mean something good for me if I just hang in there for a couple of more years, or if there's still no chance and I should cut my losses and throw all my energy into finding a job with my new Paralegal certificate.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> A Hasselblad will make you King of Appleton.



Well, considering I've never seen another person use one around here, I think ANYTHING 6x6 or larger would.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Big story in The Times about the chili pepper situation in New Mexico. It is quite interesting. We almost went to the the Hatch Chili Festival this year.



Wait. What's the chili pepper situation? I like my chili peppers!
Of course, I grow my own...along with habaneros and various other varieties, but still...I'm concerned about the safety and welfare of chili peppers everywhere.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you'd like a X100S or X100T. But it's a fixed lens ... as your first digital I think you'd be happier with an ILC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it would depend on what I plan to use it for and how it would fit. I think I'd be pickier about having a viewfinder.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you give up bartending ... gotta be easier than your professorship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just might be going back to it! The place where I was working didn't make me enough money to continue giving up my Saturday nights, but I would seriously consider it as a side gig if I could get into a pricier joint.
> 
> There's a bunch of things in flux at the college right now and I can't quite tell if any of them might mean something good for me if I just hang in there for a couple of more years, or if there's still no chance and I should cut my losses and throw all my energy into finding a job with my new Paralegal certificate.
Click to expand...

All the better Fuji have viewfinders. All the better Fuji have EVF. The X-Pro1, X-100, X-100S and X-100T have optical and electronic viewfinders. The Fuji line is one of the better cameras for legacy glass, you have choices of an electronic split image, one-touch magnification or focus peaking.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Hasselblad will make you King of Appleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering I've never seen another person use one around here, I think ANYTHING 6x6 or larger would.
Click to expand...

Hence my very appropriate remark.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big story in The Times about the chili pepper situation in New Mexico. It is quite interesting. We almost went to the the Hatch Chili Festival this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. What's the chili pepper situation? I like my chili peppers!
> Of course, I grow my own...along with habaneros and various other varieties, but still...I'm concerned about the safety and welfare of chili peppers everywhere.
Click to expand...

Read it here:

New Mexico's dwindling chile crop has farmers anxious - LA Times


----------



## sm4him

So, whassup? I see I've fallen further behind Mr. Whippy. I don't expect to ever catch back up again because:

1. It's too big a gap
2. I have a busy day today and a busy week
3. Charlie has a LOT of time off coming
4. I just don't care.

Mostly, you could replace all the other reasons with #4.


----------



## sm4him

That's not to say I won't come and do a little postwhoring when I can.


----------



## sm4him

Oh wait.

You can't do a LITTLE postwhoring.


----------



## Gary A.

I've always wanted to open up a Beer/Wine/Coffee type shoppe. Near a college, limited but mouthwatering menu and local entertainment.


----------



## sm4him

On top of the fact that I had a busy day planned today, my body has decided to attack me--started with a sneezing fit this morning and it's gone WAY downhill since then.


----------



## sm4him

I think I have contracted PWV.
PostWhoring Virus.

I feel like...Jam.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Oh wait.
> 
> You can't do a LITTLE postwhoring.


Sorta like being pregnant ... lol.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back for a few minutes.


----------



## sm4him

I'm watching the TN Titans. I'm a true fan; I have to watch no matter how bad they are. 

36 seconds to go and Jacksonville just scored to get within 2 points. 
I wonder if they'll manage to hang onto their paltry lead this time, or get beat again after leading the whole game.


----------



## snowbear

Did some stuff. Gonna do some more later.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm back for a few minutes.



Oh sweet. Because, you know, it's not like I was hoping to cut into your lead or anything.


----------



## sm4him

I gotta leave in about 20 minutes.  But I feel awful and really just want to go back to bed.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I wonder if they'll manage to hang onto their paltry lead this time, or get beat again after leading the whole game.



Are you talking about the game or something else?


----------



## snowbear

I did go back to bed for a little while.


----------



## sm4him

Jacksonville is at the 45 now with 17 seconds to go. Almost in FG range.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll manage to hang onto their paltry lead this time, or get beat again after leading the whole game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the game or something else?
Click to expand...

The game.

Now they're in field goal range. Jam.


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife and our youngest are having a "Rookie Blue" marathon.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I thought maybe you were alluding to the thread.


----------



## sm4him

Wow. TN blocked the kick and preserved their 2-point victory against the now 0-6 Jaguars.

Not really a win to be proud of, but we just take 'em when we can get 'em.


----------



## sm4him

What in the world is Rookie Blue?


----------



## sm4him

I'm having another sneezing fit now. I hope that didn't get on any of you. Gross.


----------



## sm4him

Don't want the rest of you catching PWV.


----------



## snowbear

T.I.G.E.R.


----------



## snowbear

TIGER: Topologically Integrated Geographic Encoding and Referencing.


----------



## snowbear

Bless You. Sharon


----------



## snowbear

TIGER data and the related products (files, statistics, maps) are from the U.S. Census Bureau and include things like roads, railroads, streams, ponds, administrative areas (state, county & municipal boundaries) and statistical information.

I use a number of them.


----------



## sm4him

Here's another little story from yesterday's outing:

It was warm and there was actually just a bit of sun peeking through the clouds, so I put the top down when I went searching for the Avocets.

I stayed until it started raining again, then headed to car, since the top was still down...


----------



## sm4him

By the time I got back to the car, it was really raining.  Put the top up, rolled up the windows and took off.


----------



## sm4him

Got about four miles down the road and look over to see a giant HORNET on the edge of the window framing.
Right jammin' next to me!


----------



## sm4him

Normally, I'd roll the window all the way down to try to get something like that out, but it was POURING rain by this time.


----------



## sm4him

So, I tried to just roll it down enough to suck the hornet out but not enough to get soaking wet.


----------



## snowbear

Rookie Blue is a night time soap opera, I mean drama show.  It is based on a bunch of police officers that recently graduated from the academy.


----------



## sm4him

But it didn't work.  So I pulled off the side of the road, but by that time, the hornet had crawled up INTO the top somewhere and I couldn't find it.

So I drove the rest of the way home trying to watch the road AND the inside of the car constantly.


----------



## sm4him

After I got home, I wanted to put the top down and see if it would fly out, but it was still raining.

This morning, on the way to church, there was the hornet again. Only this time it was at least on the back window instead of right beside me.

But it was still raining.


----------



## sm4him

Now I have to leave again pretty soon. I hope the hornet behaves itself.

I hate driving with a hornet in the car.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Rookie Blue is a night time soap opera, I mean drama show.  It is based on a bunch of police officers that recently graduated from the academy.


Ah, gotcha. I thought it was a game.


----------



## snowbear

Good luck with Henry Hornet.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'm out again. Might be back on this evening, or I might just come home, take meds and pour myself into bed.  The latter seems the more likely possibility.


----------



## snowbear

Hey -- I just noticed the how many posts you are reported to have from the last update . . . 1040.


----------



## snowbear

Take care of yourself.


----------



## snowbear

1040 = IRS forms.


----------



## snowbear

It looks like it's clouding up again.


----------



## snowbear

I hope it doesn't rain, though.


----------



## astroNikon

you two are so romantic talking about the rain ...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Got about four miles down the road and look over to see a giant HORNET on the edge of the window framing.
> Right jammin' next to me!


I thought Hornets were in Charlotte.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> you two are so romantic talking about the rain ...



One of my all-time favorite movies!


----------



## Gary A.

I have been enjoying TMC lately. I watched Topper the other day.


----------



## Gary A.

What's the difference between a Hornet and a Wasp?


----------



## Gary A.

One of the turtles is shedding/molting about half of its shell, making a spiked ridge on top. Sorta looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe the hornet in on vacation.


----------



## Gary A.

Just planted two trailing Rosemary plants. I don't know if they're gonna make it. Mary Lou thought I was going to plant them and I thought Mary Lou was going to plant them. One look very very sad and the other looks dead.


----------



## Gary A.

Tennessee is where Hornets get away from it all.


----------



## Gary A.

I think we broke the Leaderboard's leaderboard. It hasn't updated in a fortnight.


----------



## snowbear

Who needs a counter?


----------



## snowbear

I frequently play Scrabble without keeping score.


----------



## snowbear

I've got to go do some stuff.  I should be back in a little while.
Have fun.


----------



## Gary A.

No Counter = What's the point of having a Leaderboard if the Leaderboard doesn't work?


----------



## Gary A.

More from Whitney High School - Talent Show:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Fini


----------



## astroNikon

My son's soccer goal today after some fancy footwork and shot and it went between the 

  Keepers legs ....


----------



## astroNikon

2


----------



## astroNikon

3


----------



## astroNikon

4


----------



## astroNikon

5


----------



## astroNikon

6


----------



## astroNikon

7


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good luck with Henry Hornet.



The Series Finale of Henry the Hornet:

Got back in my car to head out this afternoon. Didn't even make it to the end of my road before Henry made his appearance...


----------



## Gary A.

The Keeper got megged.


----------



## sm4him

RIGHT in front of me, crawling around the rearview mirror!

JAM!! OH, JAM, JAM, JAM, JAM, JAMMMIT!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with Henry Hornet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Series Finale of Henry the Hornet:
> 
> Got back in my car to head out this afternoon. Didn't even make it to the end of my road before Henry made his appearance...
Click to expand...

We're all on pins and needles.


----------



## sm4him

But wait!! It wasn't actively raining at the moment!

Pulled off to the side of the road, and V.E.R.Y. CAREFULLY unlatched the hinges that hold the top in place, then opened the top.


----------



## sm4him

Henry the Hornet climbed up to the edge of the window frame, right smack in front of me, and looked straight at me, as if trying to decide whether to fly to freedom or go ahead and sting me to death out of pure spite for having been held prisoner in my car for the past 24 hours.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> RIGHT in front of me, crawling around the rearview mirror!
> 
> JAM!! OH, JAM, JAM, JAM, JAM, JAMMMIT!!!!


LOL ... it's only a Hornet. All it can do is sting you ... repeatedly.


----------



## Gary A.

... in some cases to death.


----------



## sm4him

But I armed myself with a piece of junk mail left in the car and swatted him on his way and he took off for the great outdoors.

Put the top up.  And about two minutes later, it was raining again.


----------



## sm4him

Kinda anticlimactic wasn't it? Well, what did you expect?
If it was an actual interesting story, I wouldn't have posted it in the Leaderboard thread.


----------



## Gary A.

It would have been a more interesting story if Henry stung you ... or you stung Henry ... or at least Henry hit you with a basketball ... like a bad pass.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> What's the difference between a Hornet and a Wasp?


Most hornets are bigger than wasps. And meaner. And infinitely more likely to kill you.

Well, maybe not that last part, but Henry was a giant mutant hornet.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Kinda anticlimactic wasn't it? Well, what did you expect?
> If it was an actual interesting story, I wouldn't have posted it in the Leaderboard thread.


Yeah, lol, the Leaderboard is wonderful.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between a Hornet and a Wasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Most hornets are bigger than wasps. And meaner. And infinitely more likely to kill you.
> 
> Well, maybe not that last part, but Henry was a giant mutant hornet.
Click to expand...

It was probably bitten by a radioactive spider.


----------



## sm4him

In other news: I still feel like Jam.
I may be coming down with the Flu.

Which would be about right, since the free flu shot day at work is on Tuesday.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> ... in some cases to death.


That would suck


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in some cases to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That would suck
Click to expand...

It would certainly put a crimp in one's evening.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> It would have been a more interesting story if Henry stung you ... or you stung Henry ... or at least Henry hit you with a basketball ... like a bad pass.


bite it's head off and suck the honey out.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in some cases to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That would suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would certainly put a crimp in one's evening.
Click to expand...

and MORE !!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> In other news: I still feel like Jam.
> I may be coming down with the Flu.
> 
> Which would be about right, since the free flu shot day at work is on Tuesday.


You haven't the best Karma lately.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in some cases to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That would suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would certainly put a crimp in one's evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and MORE !!
Click to expand...

That's an unpleasant thought.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in some cases to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That would suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would certainly put a crimp in one's evening.
Click to expand...


On the other hand, the highlight of MY evening seems to be spending some time on the Leaderboard thread before taking my Nyquil and going to bed, where I may possibly just curl up and die anyway. At least being stung to death by Henry the Hornet while trapped in my convertible because I didn't want to put the top down and get wet would be more entertaining to the survivors.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: I still feel like Jam.
> I may be coming down with the Flu.
> 
> Which would be about right, since the free flu shot day at work is on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the best Karma lately.
Click to expand...


Yes, but that's about to turn around any day now. It's only lasted about 53 years so far.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in some cases to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That would suck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would certainly put a crimp in one's evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the highlight of MY evening seems to be spending some time on the Leaderboard thread before taking my Nyquil and going to bed, where I may possibly just curl up and die anyway. At least being stung to death by Henry the Hornet while trapped in my convertible because I didn't want to put the top down and get wet would be more entertaining to the survivors.
Click to expand...

And to those who didn't survive.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: I still feel like Jam.
> I may be coming down with the Flu.
> 
> Which would be about right, since the free flu shot day at work is on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the best Karma lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but that's about to turn around any day now. It's only lasted about 53 years so far.
Click to expand...

LOL ... I can relate.


----------



## Gary A.

Death is nature's way of saying slow down.


----------



## Gary A.

Take your Nyquil and get well.


----------



## Gary A.

Thinking of Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody hungry?


----------



## astroNikon

I had a frozen pizza
but only after I cooked it
eating a frozen pizza doesn't sound good for the teeth
could freeze your brain too.

and if it's topped with Chicken ... well, we won't go there.


----------



## Gary A.

I may have turkey burgers. We've been experimenting with herbs, spices, sauces and peppers in order to give ground turkey some flavor. The last batch we cooked came out pretty tasty. So maybe we'll just stay home. We have some citrus marinated chicken from last night too. That stuff is quite good also.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner?  How about a goose?


----------



## Gary A.

mmmhhhh ... I stick with turkey burgers ...


----------



## snowbear

Around 1980, the Maryland State Police had Operation Yellowjacket - an anti-speeding campaign.  The emblem was a cartoon of a yellowjacket, wearing a Trooper's hat and holding a RADAR gun.


----------



## Gary A.

and line-up some wine,


----------



## Gary A.

maybe some entertainment ...


----------



## snowbear

The MSP also had a few joint Anti-speeding operations with one of the local police departments running RADAR along the Capital Beltway (I-95).  Their radio designation was Spider.


----------



## snowbear

The police department I dispatched for didn't use the International Phonetic Alphabet; we had our own.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The MSP also had a few joint Anti-speeding operations with one of the local police departments running RADAR along the Capital Beltway (I-95).  Their radio designation was Spider.


There is a "car club" here in California which requires that you drive at 200mph on a California freeway in order to be accepted.


----------



## snowbear

I still know it.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The police department I dispatched for didn't use the International Phonetic Alphabet; we had our own.


What does that mean?


----------



## Gary A.

You spoke Greek?


----------



## snowbear

But dinner is now ready.  We're having  . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . CHICKEN!


----------



## snowbear

Phonetic alphabets use words to represent letters when spelling things like names or car tags.  This minimizes confusion between sound-alike letters.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... how do you say Chicken using a non-International Phonetic Alphabet?


----------



## snowbear

Like B, D, E, P, C, Z, 3.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Phonetic alphabets use words to represent letters when spelling things like names or car tags.  This minimizes confusion between sound-alike letters.


Like Echo, Roger, Delta ...


----------



## snowbear

Charlie Henry Ida Charlie King Edward Nancy


----------



## Gary A.

or Alpha Beta Pie


----------



## Gary A.

Roger that ...


----------



## Gary A.

Why would anyone care not to use the Internationally approved Phonetic Alphabet?


----------



## Gary A.

Why was Maryland Highway Patrol so special?


----------



## Gary A.

Some soccer with the Fuji:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Charlie Henry Ida Charlie King Edward Nancy


Works for me.


----------



## sm4him

I'm back for a few minutes.


----------



## sm4him

I had some editing I had to do for work before I could take my Nyquil.


----------



## Gary A.

I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sm4him

Medications that make you drowsy and loopy don't really mix well with editing.


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe driving around in a wet car did you in.


----------



## minicoop1985

I"M FALLING BEHIND!!!! NOO


----------



## Gary A.

With my editing skills, they could only help.


----------



## sm4him

No, not really feeling better, but I did just take my Nyquil so I'm hoping to fade into a drug-induced sleep here pretty soon. Maybe some sleep will help.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> I"M FALLING BEHIND!!!! NOO


How far behind are you?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> With my editing skills, they could only help.


Whoever wrote what I was editing was, I suspect, already taking pretty large doses of Nyquil.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> No, not really feeling better, but I did just take my Nyquil so I'm hoping to fade into a drug-induced sleep here pretty soon. Maybe some sleep will help.


Couldn't hurt. You body does certain repair/recovery type work only when you're asleep. So yeah sleep definately will help.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, Gary's postwhoring skills have really come along. He'll pass me tonight and move into second place. Maybe even first if he really applies himself. Watch out Charlie, someone's gaining on you!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my editing skills, they could only help.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever wrote what I was editing was, I suspect, already taking pretty large doses of Nyquil.
Click to expand...

LOL ... blame it on that linguist girl ...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Wow, Gary's postwhoring skills have really come along. He'll pass me tonight and move into second place. Maybe even first if he really applies himself. Watch out Charlie, someone's gaining on you!


No glory in passing a sick person.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, I'm hauling out the trash barrels and taking a shower ... get better.


----------



## sm4him

Thanks. G'night. I'm sure I'll be asleep by the time you get back.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:
In their lifetime, the average person will walk a distance equivalent to going around the equator five times.

I am definitely below average in this regard.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The MSP also had a few joint Anti-speeding operations with one of the local police departments running RADAR along the Capital Beltway (I-95).  Their radio designation was Spider.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "car club" here in California which requires that you drive at 200mph on a California freeway in order to be accepted.
Click to expand...

where can I apply?
oh wait, it wasn't a California freeway .. never mind.


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:

The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.

I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.


----------



## astroNikon

yup


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Thanks. G'night. I'm sure I'll be asleep by the time you get back.


As this is a bit of a contest ... granted a stupid contest, a meaningless contest, but a contest nonetheless ... maybe I won't take an unfair advantage as you are under the weather. It's all about how you play the game. lol


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know:

Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Did You Know:
> 
> The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.
> 
> I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.


Just gathering it would be a big turn-off.


----------



## astroNikon

my telescope is sitting in my dining room.  I'm too tired to take it to the basement.

It's about the size of a small 55 gallon drum, which is more commonly known as a 40 gallon drum.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Did You Know:
> 
> Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category.


So who was Dewey? I only only think of the Admiral and the duck.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. G'night. I'm sure I'll be asleep by the time you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> As this is a bit of a contest ... granted a stupid contest, a meaningless contest, but a contest nonetheless ... maybe I won't take an unfair advantage as you are under the weather. It's all about how you play the game. lol
Click to expand...

Up to you. I expect to never pass Charlie again anyway, so I've already lost all hope of fame and glory.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Did You Know:
> 
> The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.
> 
> I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.


That's fake.
I know you are just full of sh&^%

okay, maybe the Egyptians were ...


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> my telescope is sitting in my dining room.  I'm too tired to take it to the basement.
> 
> It's about the size of a small 55 gallon drum, which is more commonly known as a 40 gallon drum.


Why would you keep a 55 gallon drum in your dining room?


----------



## astroNikon

90 to go !!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. G'night. I'm sure I'll be asleep by the time you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> As this is a bit of a contest ... granted a stupid contest, a meaningless contest, but a contest nonetheless ... maybe I won't take an unfair advantage as you are under the weather. It's all about how you play the game. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up to you. I expect to never pass Charlie again anyway, so I've already lost all hope of fame and glory.
Click to expand...

That karma thing again?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my telescope is sitting in my dining room.  I'm too tired to take it to the basement.
> 
> It's about the size of a small 55 gallon drum, which is more commonly known as a 40 gallon drum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you keep a 55 gallon drum in your dining room?
Click to expand...

only if it's full of uncooked chicken


----------



## sm4him

And....that's it. Taking way too long to type correctly, a sure sign the Nyquil is kicking in.

Goodnight, Leaderboard peeps! Happy postwhoring!


----------



## astroNikon

there's a fly flying around my kitchen


----------



## Gary A.

Probably nothing to do with your 55 gallon drum of uncooked chicken.


----------



## Gary A.

Trash out ... time for a shower.


----------



## snowbear

Well, dinner was excellent


----------



## snowbear

I'm trying to decide if I want to continue or not.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Probably nothing to do with your 55 gallon drum of uncooked chicken.


It's a regular fly
not an ebola fly


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. G'night. I'm sure I'll be asleep by the time you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> As this is a bit of a contest ... granted a stupid contest, a meaningless contest, but a contest nonetheless ... maybe I won't take an unfair advantage as you are under the weather. It's all about how you play the game. lol
Click to expand...

So, in essence, you're gonna take advantage of Sharon while she's medicated and woozy  ....


----------



## astroNikon

Where's Limr ??
I miss her.  I feel her getting closer and closer to me in the past week.


----------



## astroNikon

Is everyone gone ?

I feel like an ebola laced chicken in a zombie ruled world


----------



## astroNikon

I can't find my computer, so I don't know if I'll be able to post anymore until I find it.


----------



## astroNikon

here's a joke

2 chickens crossed the road ...


----------



## astroNikon

I found my computer

oh wait, it's just a typewriter.  Never mind


----------



## astroNikon

If you own a $3,000 camera
and a $2,000 camera

which one is worth more ?


----------



## astroNikon

I doubt I can post another 72 to get to 4,000


----------



## astroNikon

unless


----------



## astroNikon

I


----------



## astroNikon

Do


----------



## astroNikon

this


----------



## astroNikon

alot


----------



## astroNikon

I know 'ya all want to hear another joke, right ??


----------



## astroNikon

Canon


----------



## astroNikon

I'm sure you're laughing out loud and spitting out your coffee on that joke ...


----------



## astroNikon

anyone watching football ?


----------



## astroNikon

I am


----------



## astroNikon

more specifically, New York and Philadelphia


----------



## astroNikon

they're about 96 miles apart from each other


----------



## astroNikon

which is an English measurement ... or more specifically, American.


----------



## astroNikon

Otherwise it would have been in Kilometers.


----------



## astroNikon

which is actually about 154 kilometers


----------



## astroNikon

we already chatted about how the conversion in the US in the 1970s failed.


----------



## astroNikon

But did you know it failed not because it confused the wazoo out of everyone, as all threads and stuff were in an american/ english measurement, but it failed because all of our milk cartons were in Gallon sizes.  Which if course, is the fault of the chicken, and ebola.


----------



## astroNikon

okay, okay, not really.


----------



## astroNikon

Philadelphia leads 20 to 0 over the NY Jets


----------



## Gary A.

You wanna hit 4,000?


----------



## astroNikon

A football field is measured in yards, 100 yards


----------



## astroNikon

Each yard is about 3 feet,


----------



## astroNikon

Each foot is 12 inches


----------



## Gary A.

I'll help you hit 4,000.


----------



## astroNikon

and if you measured your foot.
you would find that it would be approximately correct.

It would be about 12 inches
not 10 nor 10 centimeters


----------



## Gary A.

Okay ... you're on your own. See ya.


----------



## astroNikon

and each inch is about 16 1/16th of an inch .. or 1/64th of 1/64ths of an inch.
How much clearer can it be.

Liquid measurements are even more clear.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... you're on your own. See ya.


chicken


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... you're on your own. See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> chicken
Click to expand...

you can't find any good help any more.


----------



## astroNikon

everyone wants you to pay them for no work.


----------



## astroNikon

or ask for less pay than what previous people have been charging.


----------



## astroNikon

it all comes down to expectations of the person buying or asking for the service for free


----------



## astroNikon

of course, some people ask if they can help, then walk away


----------



## astroNikon

but .... two corn stalks walk into a bar.


----------



## astroNikon

they walk up to this nice southern lady


----------



## astroNikon

and start chatting with her .. saying nice things to her.


----------



## astroNikon

then the corn stalks run away


----------



## astroNikon

the southern lady says .. they always run when I say .. "oh shucks"


----------



## astroNikon

yeah, top 100 jokes of the year, right ?


----------



## astroNikon

what is a top 100 joke of the year is THIS ===>


----------



## astroNikon

31


----------



## astroNikon

I don't think I can make it.


----------



## astroNikon

_I  ran out of things to say_


----------



## astroNikon

Does anyone know how many coffee beans it takes to make a cup of coffee ?


----------



## astroNikon

Don't they need to quadruple prices in order to provide a good income for those people that actually grow, dry and bag coffee beans?


----------



## astroNikon

Not exactly good to the last drop for everyone involved it seems ?


----------



## astroNikon

25


----------



## astroNikon

20 to zippo halftime .. Philadelphia beating NY


----------



## astroNikon

how does one get 20 points ....


----------



## astroNikon

10 safeties ....


----------



## astroNikon

6 field goals and 1 safety


----------



## astroNikon

3 touchdowns which includes 2 field goals and one missed field goal


----------



## astroNikon

3 touchdowns and on 2 point play after the touchdown


----------



## astroNikon

2 touchdowns with two 1 point field goals after wards
and 2 field goals


----------



## astroNikon

2 touchdowns with two 1 point field goals after wards
and 3 safeties


----------



## astroNikon

well, you get the point .... could be alot of possibilities


----------



## astroNikon

does anyone know how many chickens can fit into a 55 gallon drum ?


----------



## astroNikon

14


----------



## astroNikon

I need to buy myself a Biltmore hat ...


----------



## astroNikon

Is anyone getting snow tonight ?


----------



## astroNikon

One of the most misconceptions of snow is that it's grey.

It's actually white.


----------



## astroNikon

10


----------



## astroNikon

has anyone else noticed that apples tend to grow on trees


----------



## astroNikon

I've recently learned that Spaghetti grows on trees too ==>


----------



## astroNikon

I always done it the hard way


----------



## astroNikon

I've made my spaghetti from a semolina flour


----------



## astroNikon

If I only knew, I would have bought a spaghetti, or even a ravioli tree
Bow-Tie trees must be really neat to have too


----------



## astroNikon

I wonder if spaghetti sauce grows on trees too ?


----------



## astroNikon

I might never know though


----------



## astroNikon

I'm getting tired of typing


----------



## astroNikon

and .. wow .. nearly to 4,000


----------



## astroNikon

Good Night !!



FW-30 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I like ZZ Top.


----------



## snowbear

Clean shirt, new shoes
And I don't know where I am goin' to.


----------



## snowbear

Silk suit, black tie,
I don't need a reason why.


----------



## snowbear

They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## snowbear

Gold watch, diamond ring,
I ain't missin' not a single thing.


----------



## snowbear

Cufflinks, stick pin,
When I step out I'm gonna do you in.


----------



## snowbear

They come runnin' just as fast as they can
'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## snowbear

Top coat, top hat,
And I don't worry coz my wallet's fat.


----------



## snowbear

Black shades, white gloves,
Lookin' sharp lookin' for love.


----------



## snowbear

They come runnin' just as fast as they can
'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man.


----------



## snowbear

I cut my finger yesterday.


----------



## snowbear

Actually, I stabbed it with a very sharp pencil.


----------



## snowbear

It was still hurting this afternoon so I put some antibiotic gel on it.


----------



## snowbear

My son brought me a band aid to put on it.


----------



## astroNikon

I saw the other day the elementary kids are cutting their fingers on a rose bush I have at my fence and grossing girls out.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> My son brought me a band aid to put on it.


you need to have your cat lick it to sanitize it
before you come down with ebola


----------



## snowbear

It's a pink "Hello Kitty" band aid,


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Where's Limr ??
> I miss her.  I feel her getting closer and closer to me in the past week.



HERE I AM!!!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Did You Know:
> 
> *The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung*, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.
> 
> I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.



Ew.


----------



## snowbear

No, I don't want the cats to lick the cut.  I've seen them lick other things.


----------



## snowbear

It's Lenny!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> And....that's it. Taking way too long to type correctly, a sure sign the Nyquil is kicking in.
> 
> Goodnight, Leaderboard peeps! Happy postwhoring!



This is for you, Sharon!
*Warning: This is not even remotely close to being safe for work or children. It's Dennis jamming Leary, after all. *'Nuff said.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Limr ??
> I miss her.  I feel her getting closer and closer to me in the past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE I AM!!!
Click to expand...

You're finally here
I've missed you ..  I feel as though we're further away from each other now .. well, at least post count for now.  i think I posted too much.

I'll let you post the rest of the night away now.


----------



## limr

Hi boys!!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> No, I don't want the cats to lick the cut.  I've seen them lick other things.


crocodile dung ?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did You Know:
> 
> *The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung*, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.
> 
> I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.
Click to expand...


Some children would be good contraceptives.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> You're finally here
> I've missed you ..  I feel as though we're further away from each other now .. well, at least post count for now.  i think I posted too much.
> 
> I'll let you post the rest of the night away now.



Well, I'm going to have to catch up at "work" tomorrow. I've been social all weekend long and I am exhausted! First my sisters overnight, and then an after dinner drink with a very dear friend who was in town just for the weekend.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did You Know:
> 
> *The first known contraceptive used was crocodile dung*, used by the Egyptians around 2000 BC.
> 
> I guess they just threw it on the bed. That would definitely ruin the mood for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some children would be good contraceptives.
Click to expand...

just keep your mister whippy away from misses whippy


----------



## snowbear

Tomorrow is a Holiday for us.


----------



## snowbear

But since we are off on Mondays, we get off Tuesday, too.


----------



## snowbear

And then there's the leave that my Lovely Wife is taking.


----------



## snowbear

So we don't go back until the end of the month.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Some children would be good contraceptives.



Hey, you're talking to a woman who deliberately chose not to have children after spending years taking care of them. I know all about children being good contraceptives


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

We don't get tomorrow off work. The colleges never get anything other than the major holidays.


----------



## snowbear

That's "Boogie,"   he's not a children.


----------



## limr

But I'm sure many of the students are going to pretend they don't know this and try to use that as an excuse for not being in class and/or not doing homework.


----------



## limr

Cool photo


----------



## snowbear

Yeah, I know.  Maryland is that way - that's how they get a month-long winter break


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Cool photo



Thank you.  Slow shutter, stage lighting.


----------



## snowbear

This is Ryan Shaw, a fantastic singer.  I had the pleasure of seeing him when he opened for Joss Stone at Wolftrap a couple of years ago.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Yeah, I know.  Maryland is that way - that's how they get a month-long winter break



At least there's that. I do have a nice winter break. The past few years we've gone pretty late - I think two years ago we had finals up to Dec 23rd. But then we don't start until after MLK day in Jan.

Of course, that's just classes. I still have 2 other jobs I do on campus that start earlier than classes do, so I end up having really only about 2 weeks, sometimes a bit more.


----------



## snowbear

Here's another.  Not a video, but please listen.


----------



## snowbear

The big snow (Feb. 2010) extended UMD's winter break for a week.  They couldn't change the dates of spring break (furloughs) so we go extra time off.


----------



## snowbear

Which meant some creative assignments to make up the work.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Here's another.  Not a video, but please listen.



Oooooh, I like!! Not just his voice, but I love the song, too.


----------



## snowbear

There was a storm when we went to the concert.  The power went out just as he came onto the stage.  He started singing without the sound gear.

He is fantastic.  If you ever get a chance to see him, do it.


----------



## limr

Forgive the dust spots. It's completely unedited other than cropping a lot to see the mantis. It started life as a 6x6 image and was taken on Thursday. Picked up the film on Sat and finally got to scan it today.






Have I mentioned how much I adore my Mamiya C330?


----------



## limr

Probably  missed the focus by a hair, but it was really glare-y and windy on the top of that mountain - he was getting blown around a bit by the wind and I was trying to shoot quick with a 5,000-lb TLR, so I'm calling myself pleased that I managed to capture the little bugger.


----------



## snowbear

My Human Geography class took a walk through DC.  Here's a photo I took of them in front of the statue of Ghandi, at the Indian Embassy.


----------



## limr

Nice!


----------



## limr

Oh I hate to do this since I feel like I just got here, but I need to get my a$$ to bed. Mondays are long!


----------



## snowbear

I went out this evening and walked around the pond, looking for the Great Blue Heron.  He kept flying to the side of the pond I wasn't on, so I settled for some geese.


----------



## snowbear

Good night.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I went out this evening and walked around the pond, looking for the Great Blue Heron.  He kept flying to the side of the pond I wasn't on, so I settled for some geese.





snowbear said:


> Good night.



Good night!

(I love geese!)


----------



## snowbear

Riding on the City of New Orleans


----------



## snowbear

Illinois Central, Monday morning rail


----------



## snowbear

Got fifteen cars, fifteen restless riders


----------



## snowbear

Three conductors, twenty-five sacks of mail


----------



## snowbear

My  iTunes alphabet:


----------



## snowbear

Adele


----------



## snowbear

The Black Watch Pipes and Drums


----------



## snowbear

Charlie Daniels


----------



## snowbear

David Allan Coe


----------



## snowbear

Edgar Winter


----------



## snowbear

The Four Tops


----------



## snowbear

George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## snowbear

Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## snowbear

The Irish Rovers


----------



## snowbear

Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

Kathy Mattea


----------



## snowbear

Letters to Cleo


----------



## snowbear

Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## snowbear

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## snowbear

Old & In the Way


----------



## snowbear

Phil Collins


----------



## snowbear

Rihanna


----------



## snowbear

Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## snowbear

Uncle Kracker


----------



## snowbear

Vengaboys


----------



## snowbear

The Who


----------



## snowbear

ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

I have polar bears.


----------



## snowbear

"Snow Babies" figures with polar bears,


----------



## snowbear

plates, mugs, salt & pepper shakers


----------



## snowbear

stuffed polar bear toys,


----------



## snowbear

resin polar bear figures,


----------



## snowbear

Christmas ornaments, polar bear Coca-Cola cans,


----------



## snowbear

a Canadian $2 coin, a rubber stamp I made,


----------



## snowbear

and a polar bear tattoo.


----------



## snowbear

And, of course, my screen name.


----------



## snowbear

When I was a kid, my parents would take me to the National Zoo quite a bit.  We would often go in the fall, winter and early spring when there were no crowds of tourists.


----------



## snowbear

When it was cold, the animals went inside their little shelters or the large "houses," except one group . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . the Polar Bears.  They would swim in the icy water and play in the cold air.  They really enjoyed themselves and out on a good show for me (I was a little kid, remember).


----------



## snowbear

So I like polar bears.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

^  I wonder how their reception was.


----------



## snowbear

It's getting late


----------



## snowbear

so I really should pack it in.


----------



## snowbear

Six comes early and the kitties can get awful cranky if they don't get fed.


----------



## snowbear

And a cranky kitty is dangerous - they have pointy parts.


----------



## snowbear

So goodnight.  I'll let Gary catch up to me.


----------



## astroNikon

Wow
Was someone posting for me
Oh yeah I remember now
Well, it's time for a nap again


----------



## snowbear

Good morning,


----------



## snowbear

The kitties let me sleep-in a little, this morning.


----------



## snowbear

So I  fed them their wet food


----------



## snowbear

Git my first cup of coffee


----------



## snowbear

and a biscuit, left over from last night's dinner


----------



## snowbear

And took a look at the numbers.


----------



## snowbear

*LEADERBOARD*




snowbear
1233 Posts



sm4him
1097 Posts



Gary A.
1087 Posts



astroNikon
745 Posts



limr
620 Posts



tirediron
292 Posts



Derrel
223 Posts



snerd
221 Posts



mishele
197 Posts



D-B-J
193 Posts


----------



## astroNikon

You're still in the lead


----------



## snowbear

Yeah.  I pretty much stayed away, yesterday, though I did post a little last night.


----------



## snowbear

It makes me wonder if the counter is really screwed up.


----------



## snowbear

Test: 4,584
4,585


----------



## snowbear

and final test: 4,586?


----------



## snowbear

I just wanted to make sure editing a post doesn't increment the count.


----------



## snowbear

It doesn't.


----------



## snowbear

Let's test a delete - 4,589


----------



## snowbear

Let's test a delete - 4,590


----------



## snowbear

OK, deletes work fine.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> of course, some people ask if they can help, then walk away


Sometimes walking away IS how I help.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning.  Feeling better?


----------



## snowbear

A couple of geese just flew over the apartment, on the way to get their breakfast.  "Onk-OR," "Onk-OR."  I love that sound.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning.  Feeling better?



No. I feel like dirt.


----------



## sm4him

Dirt that has the Ebola virus in it.


----------



## sm4him

And I absolutely HAVE to drug my posterior into work today.


----------



## sm4him

Because the stuff I was editing yesterday has to get sent to the printer today.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yeah.  I pretty much stayed away, yesterday, though I did post a little last night.


Pretty much stayed away?!?!? You had over 150 posts yesterday!!
And I had about 40.


----------



## sm4him

But I'm not really even trying to compete anymore. Gary will pass me today.


----------



## sm4him

I just think we can take this thread over 10K posts in one month, so now that's more what I'm aiming at than the lead.


----------



## snowbear

Can you get away with a half day, or something?


----------



## sm4him

I think I'll do that iPod A-Z thing later,


----------



## sm4him

but first I'll have to charge my iPod.


----------



## snowbear

I was in the other threads pretty heavy, I guess.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I could just open iTunes I guess, but I don't wanna. Not right now anyway.


----------



## snowbear

I just put iTunes and the browser in narrow windows, side-by-side.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Can you get away with a half day, or something?


Yeah, once I get to work and turn in the stuff I was working on this weekend, if I just can't keep going, I'll take my work hard drive home with me so I can work on some things between Nyquil comas.


----------



## sm4him

I've got plenty of sick time, but too much stuff with deadlines approaching.


----------



## snowbear

It's funny - I got into this to see if I could even get on the LB.  I had no idea I could actually grab the lead.


----------



## snowbear

I know what you mean.  I have some things I really want to do so I'll throw the County laptop on a table and let it run  the stuff.  I'll only need to check it every hour or so.


----------



## sm4him

Didn't know there was that much useless cr*p in your head, eh?


----------



## sm4him

I already knew my head was filled with useless cr*p.


----------



## sm4him

It's what I get for having read the dictionary and the encyclopedia for fun when I was a kid.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, I knew about that.  I just didn't think I'd be able to post it all.  I really am introverted, honest.


----------



## sm4him

We had the complete set of World Book Encyclopedia and an older set of Encyclopedia Brittanicas.


----------



## snowbear

Oh boy.  Zoe found a spider (again.)


----------



## snowbear

I should give a play-by-play.


----------



## sm4him

And if you asked my dad how to spell a word, or the answer to some factoid like where Nigeria was, he'd say...


----------



## snowbear

Too late.  Zoey: 2, spiders: 0


----------



## sm4him

Look it up.


----------



## snowbear

That's what I did with my kids.  They hated it, when I told them that, but


----------



## sm4him

I gotta somehow summon enough energy to stand up and get dressed for work.


----------



## snowbear

Andrew thanked me a while back.  He realized it helped him with critical thinking.


----------



## sm4him

Do you have actual hardcopy dictionaries, or do you make them look stuff up online?

Encyclopedias: I meant that, not dictionaries. I'm sick.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I gotta somehow summon enough energy to stand up and get dressed for work.



Meh, go in like you are and tell them your sick.  Maybe they'll take pity and give you a raise, or something.


----------



## sm4him

I love real encyclopedias! Even though some of the information is always outdated.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta somehow summon enough energy to stand up and get dressed for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, go in like you are and tell them your sick.  Maybe they'll take pity and give you a raise, or something.
Click to expand...


The way things are right now, they would express heartfelt sympathy then throw more work at me. And tell me they need it back by the end of the day.


----------



## snowbear

No hard copies anymore.  We had a small set years ago, when the kids were small.  I'd like to get a hardcopy set but they're expensive and we just don't have the room right now.


----------



## sm4him

And every time I go to look up a word in the dictionary, I end up spending a few minutes just looking at random new words and their meanings.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, I know that feeling.
So, you are government, or is the bus a contract?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh, I know that feeling.
> So, you are government, or is the bus a contract?



It's not contract, I'm actually employed by the transit system. But the transit system itself is kinda the ugly stepsister of the city government.
We are technically employed by a company called K-Trans, but the company is a part of the city. We're paid through the K-Trans company and we have our own benefits, including holidays, sick time and other leave that don't necessarily match the city's. But then other stuff, like our IS department and all purchasing, is done by the city.


----------



## sm4him

The last thing I searched for on Google: How to pronounce Tychicus.


----------



## sm4him

And before that, I looked up the word "Caillou." Because someone said they hated him (I think it might have been minicoop), and I had no idea what a Caillou even was.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Where I work, the local buses are all county owned and the people are county employees.  I'm not sure how it is where I live - I think it's the same way.  School buses in PG (work) are all county while in Charles (live) they are privately owned and contracted.


----------



## sm4him

Now, I know who Caillou is and can sympathize with why someone would hate him...


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta somehow summon enough energy to stand up and get dressed for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, go in like you are and tell them your sick.  Maybe they'll take pity and give you a raise, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way things are right now, they would express heartfelt sympathy then throw more work at me. And tell me they need it back by the end of the day.
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> And before that, I looked up the word "Caillou." Because someone said they hated him (I think it might have been minicoop), and I had no idea what a Caillou even was.


I know what a caribou is, but not Caillou.


----------



## sm4him

But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.


----------



## sm4him

We used to also run all the transit services for the University of Tennessee, but a couple of hours ago, the university decided to go with a private contractor.

We were privately elated. Working with them was a nightmare, because they were constantly demanding things we could legally could not provide due to federal regulations. Like they wanted dedicated buses that only served their campus, and were painted different from the other buses. And of course, they wanted those to be the newest buses.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta somehow summon enough energy to stand up and get dressed for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, go in like you are and tell them your sick.  Maybe they'll take pity and give you a raise, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way things are right now, they would express heartfelt sympathy then throw more work at me. And tell me they need it back by the end of the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before that, I looked up the word "Caillou." Because someone said they hated him (I think it might have been minicoop), and I had no idea what a Caillou even was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what a caribou is, but not Caillou.
Click to expand...


You can google it, and then you'll know.


----------



## snowbear

Barney.  I detested Barney.

Thomas, the Tank Engine was cool, though - both Ringo Starr and George Carlin made a good "Mr. Conductor"


----------



## snowbear

At UMD it was the opposite - the University owned a fleet of buses and started providing service to the town of College Park.  IIRC, they didn't get the ridership that either was hoping for.


----------



## snowbear

I did.  Interesting fom the stills.  I might go into it further . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . or not.


----------



## snowbear

Good Morning, Lenny.


----------



## snowbear

Are you lurking today?


----------



## snowbear

My copy of TPE is hosed.  I'll have to re-install it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> And I absolutely HAVE to* drug my posterior* into work today.


What?
you give your butt testosterone shots or something ?


----------



## limr

Morning! 

I seem to be unable to post anything until I've read the pages missed overnight. Knowing that it's just Leaderboard prattle doesn't stop me. I have to read the posts.

It's a sickness, I know.


----------



## limr

And then I give out a couple of Likes and Agrees and give away my position.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.


Barney ...

I love you
you love me 
we both love our family


and the constantly flapping purple dinosaur arms ....


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Morning!
> 
> I seem to be unable to post anything until I've read the pages missed overnight. Knowing that it's just Leaderboard prattle doesn't stop me. I have to read the posts.
> 
> It's a sickness, I know.


I just skip to the last page and move on ... way too much to read.  
You'll have to give me a synopsis


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## mishele

Jesus!!! You guys went through 60 pages since I was last here!! LOL


----------



## astroNikon

so we have 4 people that have eclipsed Sean's record from last month .. 
gonna be 5 pretty soon ....


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I just think we can take this thread over 10K posts in one month, so now that's more what I'm aiming at than the lead.



I started thinking of this as a team effort several days ago. I want to see what how many pages/total posts we end up with. I slipped back into 5th after a short-lived (expectedly so) time in 4th, but unless someone decides to go crazy and post hundreds of posts in a day or so, it seems I've got a comfy spot.


----------



## astroNikon

mishele said:


> Jesus!!! You guys went through 60 pages since I was last here!! LOL


yes, we miss you too


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I absolutely HAVE to* drug my posterior* into work today.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> you give your butt testosterone shots or something ?
Click to expand...

Don't judge me.
I'm sick.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I just skip to the last page and move on ... way too much to read.
> You'll have to give me a synopsis



Snowbear gave us a rundown of his iPod and why he likes polar bears.

I can live without knowing about the Vengaboys being on anyone's playlist, but I liked reading about the polar bears.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry - it's the only "V" I have.


----------



## astroNikon

I have about 64,000 songs on my ipod
I should give a run down of them all


----------



## snowbear

I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just skip to the last page and move on ... way too much to read.
> You'll have to give me a synopsis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbear gave us a rundown of his iPod and why he likes polar bears.
> 
> I can live without knowing about the Vengaboys being on anyone's playlist, but I liked reading about the polar bears.
Click to expand...


And Gary posted more pictures. Soccer. Or was that while Astro was still up? I forget.
And I'm still sick.


----------



## snowbear

go for it.


----------



## sm4him

I do the same thing, Leonore. I have to go through all the pages I missed. And then always realize at the end...

I didn't really "miss" them at all.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Sorry - it's the only "V" I have.



As nature intended.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just skip to the last page and move on ... way too much to read.
> You'll have to give me a synopsis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbear gave us a rundown of his iPod and why he likes polar bears.
> 
> I can live without knowing about the Vengaboys being on anyone's playlist, but I liked reading about the polar bears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Gary posted more pictures. Soccer. Or was that while Astro was still up? I forget.
> And I'm still sick.
Click to expand...

I posted a few pics of my son making a soccer goal

I think Gary posted soccer pics too


----------



## snowbear

It's coffee time.


----------



## sm4him

More truly cr*ppy cell phone pics:

After what seems like an eternity of dreich days, I was pretty excited to actually SEE a sunrise this morning:


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I do the same thing, Leonore. I have to go through all the pages I missed. And then always realize at the end...
> 
> I didn't really "miss" them at all.



I posted a Dennis Leary clip for you!


----------



## snowbear

I posted a couple of  geese.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I do the same thing, Leonore. I have to go through all the pages I missed. And then always realize at the end...
> 
> I didn't really "miss" them at all.


yeah, you really aren't missing much when there's proper postwhoring going on.

once in a while you'll get an actual post
though content sometimes is lacking


----------



## limr

And I posted a picture of a praying mantis.


----------



## sm4him

But then, I turned around and saw the REST of the sky:

 

More dreich in store. Oh joy.


----------



## astroNikon

oh yeah, I posted how pasta is picked from trees video


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> It's coffee time.


Just now? Slacker. I'm on #3.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> And I posted a picture of a praying mantis.


yup
and I followed up at some point of my kids ray mantis eating, from the head first, some crickets.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Oh, I knew about that.  I just didn't think I'd be able to post it all.  I really am introverted, honest.



Me too. But posting to a screen isn't the same as actual chatting face-to-face so I end up "talking" a lot more than I would do in real life.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coffee time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just now? Slacker. I'm on #3.
Click to expand...

no coffee here

the stuff will kill 'ya


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> oh yeah, I posted how pasta is picked from trees video


Right. I saw that. Can't imagine how I could have forgotten.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I posted how pasta is picked from trees video
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I saw that. Can't imagine how I could have forgotten.
Click to expand...

it was very insightful


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coffee time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just now? Slacker. I'm on #3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no coffee here
> 
> the stuff will kill 'ya
Click to expand...

I did a scientific study.  It turns out, living is the leading cause of death.

If something's going to kill me, I'd just as soon it's something I enjoy.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I posted a picture of a praying mantis.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> and I followed up at some point of my kids ray mantis eating, from the head first, some crickets.
Click to expand...


Oh, I missed that! See why I have to go back and read everything? And I still miss stuff!

Though actually, I might want to take a pass on that picture anyway. Ew.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Barney ...
> I love you
> you love me
> we both love our family
> and the constantly flapping purple dinosaur arms ....



The Barney antidote.


----------



## snowbear

Actually, the leading cause of death is having your heart stop in combination with a  failure to breathe.


----------



## snowbear

I have the "exploding Barney" sound effect.


----------



## limr

The Ramones are on my iPod.


----------



## limr

All my phone notification noises are from Star Wars, except for the Gmail notification which is from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

I'm a geek.


----------



## astroNikon

Bug2-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

yummy and crunchy breakfast for pray mantises


----------



## snowbear

I also have one with the old Windows "tada" morphing into an explosion, followed by someone yelling "Oh Crap."


----------



## astroNikon

wow, if you post a picture and nothing more, you can post immediately after it without having to wait


----------



## snowbear

I used THAT on for critical widows errors.


----------



## snowbear

I hear it a lot.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> Barney ...
> 
> I love you
> you love me
> we both love our family
> 
> 
> and the constantly flapping purple dinosaur arms ....
Click to expand...


Actually, it's
We're a happy family
With a GREAT big hug 
and a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love me too?

You have no idea how depressing it is that that song is STILL stuck in my head.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing, Leonore. I have to go through all the pages I missed. And then always realize at the end...
> 
> I didn't really "miss" them at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a Dennis Leary clip for you!
Click to expand...

Oh right! Now THAT was hilarious..."Don't make any jammin' plans..." yep, that's the appropriate NyQuil warning right there!!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Bug2-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr



Gah!

Thanks?


----------



## snowbear

Nope - I guess you type slower than you think.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Actually, the leading cause of death is having your heart stop in combination with a  failure to breathe.


Yes, but that's just a side effect of living. If you weren't alive to start with, crap like that would never happen.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> wow, if you post a picture and nothing more, you can post immediately after it without having to wait



OH MY GOD! YOU JUST BLEW THIS THING WIDE OPEN!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> The Ramones are on my iPod.


Makes it hard to use it, doesn't it?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Nope - I guess you type slower than you think.



So it's NOT blown wide open?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ramones are on my iPod.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it hard to use it, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, corpses are heavy.


----------



## snowbear

宝宝


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - I guess you type slower than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's NOT blown wide open?
Click to expand...


It didn't work for me.

I think it's a trick to get us to talk more about photography.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> Barney ...
> 
> I love you
> you love me
> we both love our family
> 
> 
> and the constantly flapping purple dinosaur arms ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's
> We're a happy family
> With a GREAT big hug
> and a kiss from me to you
> Won't you say you love me too?
> 
> You have no idea how depressing it is that that song is STILL stuck in my head.
Click to expand...

aack


----------



## sm4him




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug2-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah!
> 
> Thanks?
Click to expand...

no problem


----------



## snowbear

Boo - it's raining again today.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86606



You're on camera right?


----------



## sm4him

Those are ME, by the way.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on camera right?
Click to expand...

I'm in the long dress, the other one is my sister.

I was dressed for a Kindergarten play. I was Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary.


----------



## snowbear

Awwwww.


----------



## sm4him

Pretty obvious what I was doing in the second photo.


----------



## sm4him

Except that what's not so obvious is I was peeing on Santa's lap.
He scared the pee out of me.


----------



## astroNikon

Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Nice hair (first photo)


----------



## sm4him

That poor guy probably NEVER worked as a shopping mall Santa again.


----------



## astroNikon

ugh ... i swear it did work .. but then i'm at work and I may have been interrupted

i have noticed things changing over time .. maybe the admin are tweaking things to make it ever so harder to post quickly


----------



## snowbear

At least he wasn't a clown.  Who knows what you'd have done.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Nice hair (first photo)


That hair has GOT to be fake. We can't figure out how my mom did that...because I had SHORT hair.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr



LA LA LA LA 
PLAYING KITTIES
LA LA LA LA


----------



## snowbear

I say go ahead, update the LB and lock the thread.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> At least he wasn't a clown.  Who knows what you'd have done.


Oh, when I was a kid, there was NO WAY you'd get me that close to a clown. Or anyone dressed up in an animal costume.


----------



## sm4him

Come to think of it, there is still no way you'd get me to get close to either a clown or a person in an animal costume.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantis-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA LA LA LA
> PLAYING KITTIES
> LA LA LA LA
Click to expand...

what kind of dynamic range do you have on your camera .. you should be able to pull out the cat in the bag a bit more .. unless this is film


----------



## snowbear

I'd be leery of it, today.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I say go ahead, update the LB and lock the thread.


At this point, that would be a sweet, blessed release.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he wasn't a clown.  Who knows what you'd have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, when I was a kid, there was NO WAY you'd get me that close to a clown. Or anyone dressed up in an animal costume.
Click to expand...

I posted someplace a link to a website of a bunch of really BAD easter photos


----------



## snowbear

well, maybe at an amusement park, but there is *no way* I'm going near somebody  just roaming the streets of Waldorf in an animal costume.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> what kind of dynamic range do you have on your camera .. you should be able to pull out the cat in the bag a bit more .. unless this is film



I've got no jammin' idea. It's a Canon...crap, I always forget the model number...SX130? It's a point and shoot. It's my only digital and it's pretty much relegated at this point to silly cat pictures 

I take it out once in a while.


----------



## limr

I had to get a cat scan...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> well, maybe at an amusement park, but there is *no way* I'm going near somebody  just roaming the streets of Waldorf in an animal costume.



I saw THIS just the other day.
I am not going any--jammin'-where NEAR Wasco, California!


----------



## astroNikon

well my AE-1 is relugated to sitting on the shelf.  or where ever it is.
It requires batteries, ironically the same batteries that my SU-800 take.
but it also requires film
ironically, I think I have some unused Kodak film too laying around.


----------



## limr




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I had to get a cat scan...


a kitty-cat scan ?


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

Trans Siberian Orchestra;
Anna Phoebe & Chris Caffery.
Nikon Coolpix 2200 (P&S), 2007


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> well my AE-1 is relugated to sitting on the shelf.  or where ever it is.
> It requires batteries, ironically the same batteries that my SU-800 take.
> but it also requires film
> ironically, I think I have some unused Kodak film too laying around.



I'm a fan of cameras that don't need batteries.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well my AE-1 is relugated to sitting on the shelf.  or where ever it is.
> It requires batteries, ironically the same batteries that my SU-800 take.
> but it also requires film
> ironically, I think I have some unused Kodak film too laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of cameras that don't need batteries.
Click to expand...

one day I might venture back into film once they add a digital sensor to it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Trans Siberian Orchestra;
> Anna Phoebe & Chris Caffery.
> Nikon Coolpix 2200 (P&S), 2007


That's my oldest son's all-time favorite group!


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I've managed to get dressed. Gonna collect my belongings and drag myself into work. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## limr

I have to make my lunch now. Well, lunch and dinner since I'm on campus from 11-8:30-ish and I don't like eating dinner that late.

Here's my lunch box:


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I saw THIS just the other day.
> I am not going any--jammin'-where NEAR Wasco, California!



My guess is that it's marketing.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Alright, I've managed to get dressed. Gonna collect my belongings and drag myself into work. We'll see how long it lasts.


I'm having a hard time visualizing this.

You are going to drag yourself to work

So if you pull yourself out of bed .. well .. put it this way.
You need 2 of yourself, or yourselves to accomplish this correctly.


----------



## limr

And yes, I do have a thermos for it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Alright, I've managed to get dressed. Gonna collect my belongings and drag myself into work. We'll see how long it lasts.



Have fun.  Leave early. Take stuff & post some more.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I have to make my lunch now. Well, lunch and dinner since I'm on campus from 11-8:30-ish and I don't like eating dinner that late.
> 
> Here's my lunch box:


Looks like a lunch box

better than my metal barney lunchbox


----------



## snowbear

Lenny - that last shot was with a P&S.  It's noisy but it works.


----------



## limr

I've taken the point and shoot out and have gotten some good pictures with it. I think it's quite capable for what it is. I just found that I ended up using it for more documentary type photos than "artsy" ones.

But of course, if I have it with me for whatever reason, I always at least try 'artsy' shots


----------



## limr

Hey, that's how I can postwhore later. I'll post my digital point-and-shoot "artsy" photos


----------



## limr

For now, I have to get my arse moving to get ready for work!


----------



## astroNikon

you should try a better digital camera .. one that let's you be more artsy.
you could always "shoot" the digital photo onto film in your darkroom


----------



## Stradawhovious

I am posting in this thread.  Even though it is devoid of any real content, it is surprisingly relevant.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Charlie, in the last Leaderboard refresh, you were only seven posts shy of DOUBLING the previous Top Poster mark for the month.  And it's not even the middle of October!


----------



## KenC

Stradawhovious said:


> I am posting in this thread.  Even though it is devoid of any real content, it is surprisingly relevant.



The medium is the message


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey, that's how I can postwhore later. I'll post my digital point-and-shoot "artsy" photos


you know, I really love that background of that sprawling tree.  It really makes the photo.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> I am posting in this thread.  Even though it is devoid of any real content, it is surprisingly relevant.


you have apparently missed all the photo posts and subsequent C&C


----------



## snowbear

Welcome to the great void, Ken.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon: it's a frightening thought, isn't it.


----------



## snowbear

If they actually _deleted_ this thread, I wonder if my "title" would revert to "member."


----------



## KenC

snowbear said:


> Welcome to the great void, Ken.



No, no, I want out, please!  I didn't know this was like joining a gang.


----------



## snowbear

It will probably be changed to "banned" or "exiled."


----------



## sm4him

They may give us all new titles: Well-Known Postwhore


----------



## sm4him

KenC said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the great void, Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, I want out, please!  I didn't know this was like joining a gang.
Click to expand...

I'm afraid you can't DO that, Ken.
You're one of US, now.

Bwahahaha


----------



## snowbear

"You can check our anytime, but you can never leave."


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> They may give us all new titles: Well-Known Postwhore


better than having a "Well Known  'Member' "
sounds like whoring to me ....


----------



## astroNikon

KenC said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the great void, Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, I want out, please!  I didn't know this was like joining a gang.
Click to expand...

we must start the ceremony to induct Ken into our Borg


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I'm afraid you can't DO that, Ken.
> You're one of US, now.
> 
> Bwahahaha



And she's back.  Must have found the right balance between coffee & meds.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you can't DO that, Ken.
> You're one of US, now.
> 
> Bwahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's back.  Must have found the right balance between coffee & meds.
Click to expand...

Gotta stay wide awake or you miss the fun of the drugs!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> better than having a "Well Known  'Member' "
> sounds like whoring to me ....


"Ohmygod! I'm, like, so popular," he says in his best falsetto valley girl voice.


----------



## astroNikon

I just realized what happened to half my weekend .... I was on this thread ....


----------



## snowbear

That will teach you.  You need to stay away from it for the rest of the month.


----------



## snowbear

For your own good.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> That will teach you.  You need to stay away from it for the rest of the month.


well Leonore is going to pass me no matter what

I only then have to worry about John .. and he's way way behind, but I'm sure at least half his posts are informational too.


----------



## astroNikon

Snerd is the only one I really have to worry about.  
He could post a flurry of irrelevant posts and catch up.
not that most of his posts are currently irrelevant ...


----------



## snowbear

I don't think John would bother much with this thread.  He likes to give real information.


----------



## Gary A.

Good Morning LEADERBOARD!


----------



## sm4him

I predict I'll end up in fifth place.
Charlie will (barely) hold on to the lead against either Gary or Astro, with the other fewer than 100 posts behind. Then Leonore and then me.
I don't know, I *might* keep posting enough to hold off Leonore but my pace is really dropping off.


----------



## snowbear

Then there's Derrel, the story teller.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Gary.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I don't think John would bother much with this thread.  He likes to give real information.


 Yeah, I said way back at the beginning, and it's still true: John, so far, is the TRUE Top Poster because he's done it entirely with actual useful posts in other threads. Well, he posted once in this thread too, but that was also extremely useful. To me, anyway.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> you have apparently missed all the photo posts and subsequent C&C


 

Nope.  Just chose not to post in them.  I don't see why I should be held to the same "quality content" standard as the rest of you.

On that note, Sasquatch.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.


We had Barney come over and host a B-Day party. The kids knew he wasn't the real thing because he took his gloves off when he performed magic tricks.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Morning!
> 
> I seem to be unable to post anything until I've read the pages missed overnight. Knowing that it's just Leaderboard prattle doesn't stop me. I have to read the posts.
> 
> It's a sickness, I know.


Me too. It is a disease.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then, when MY kids were little, I had to watch endless episodes of Barney the Purple jammin' dinosaur.
> 
> 
> 
> We had Barney come over and host a B-Day party. The kids knew he wasn't the real thing because he took his gloves off when he performed magic tricks.
Click to expand...

My cousin's son had a Barney party, replete with a Barney impersonator dinosaur.

My youngest son, who adored Barney on TV, decided the "real" thing was actually quite terrifying and refused to go into the same room with him.

Smart kid, that.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Me too. It is a disease.



Ebola.


----------



## snowbear

You knew _that_ was coming.


----------



## snowbear

Wait for it . . .


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just skip to the last page and move on ... way too much to read.
> You'll have to give me a synopsis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbear gave us a rundown of his iPod and why he likes polar bears.
> 
> I can live without knowing about the Vengaboys being on anyone's playlist, but I liked reading about the polar bears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Gary posted more pictures. Soccer. Or was that while Astro was still up? I forget.
> And I'm still sick.
Click to expand...

Kiddie soccer ... maybe big boy soccer later.


----------



## snowbear

. . . wait for it . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . three . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . two . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . one . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . .  CHICKEN!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, if you post a picture and nothing more, you can post immediately after it without having to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! YOU JUST BLEW THIS THING WIDE OPEN!
Click to expand...

not true ... at least not for me.


----------



## Gary A.

Still trying to catch up.


----------



## Gary A.

BTW- Sharon. In the interest of fair play, I didn't post much when you crapped out with your Nyquil.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Awwwww.


+1


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, if you post a picture and nothing more, you can post immediately after it without having to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! YOU JUST BLEW THIS THING WIDE OPEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true ... at least not for me.
Click to expand...

we debunked this theory already
you should read several pages back about it some more


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> BTW- Sharon. In the interest of fair play, I didn't post much when you crapped out with your Nyquil.



I noticed. You very kindly stopped at 10 posts behind. I appreciate that.  But you should catch me easily enough today.

I do plan to be back to NyQuil by shortly after lunchtime, but in the meantime, I have GOT to tend to some of this work.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> . . .  CHICKEN!


not just chicken

BUT 
EBOLA CHicken


----------



## sm4him

And I really don't mind if I get passed up.  I'm just enjoying the marvelously entertaining insipidness of it all.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least he wasn't a clown.  Who knows what you'd have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, when I was a kid, there was NO WAY you'd get me that close to a clown. Or anyone dressed up in an animal costume.
Click to expand...

My youngest was like that. Disneyland scared the kittens out of her.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of dynamic range do you have on your camera .. you should be able to pull out the cat in the bag a bit more .. unless this is film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no jammin' idea. It's a Canon...crap, I always forget the model number...SX130? It's a point and shoot. It's my only digital and it's pretty much relegated at this point to silly cat pictures
> 
> I take it out once in a while.
Click to expand...

If I had a 330 ... I wouldn't touch a P&S.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, maybe at an amusement park, but there is *no way* I'm going near somebody  just roaming the streets of Waldorf in an animal costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw THIS just the other day.
> I am not going any--jammin'-where NEAR Wasco, California!
Click to expand...

LOL ... even if you like clowns ... you don't want to go to Wasco. Its a little agricultural town in the middle of The Central Valley.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I have to make my lunch now. Well, lunch and dinner since I'm on campus from 11-8:30-ish and I don't like eating dinner that late.
> 
> Here's my lunch box:


Damn... that is one ugly and rusty lunchbox. I think we should have a fundraiser with all proceeds going to you for a new lunchbox.


----------



## sm4him

On an entirely different note:

I would like to personally thank AstroNikon for introducing us to the word "jam." 

You should be awarded extra points for that. Err, posts, I mean.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> And I really don't mind if I get passed up.  I'm just enjoying the marvelously entertaining insipidness of it all.


I hope you get through the day. Don't get anyone else sick.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Gary.


Morning Charlie. I'm almost caught up ... I'm on page 216.


----------



## snowbear

Cool.


----------



## astroNikon

double cool


----------



## snowbear

Arg.  My browsers being uncooperative.  It may be time for a reboot.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm heeerrre ....caught up,


----------



## Gary A.

The paper was very very thin this morning. I guess all the advertisers are holding out until Black Friday.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't mind if I get passed up.  I'm just enjoying the marvelously entertaining insipidness of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get through the day. Don't get anyone else sick.
Click to expand...


Have a very slight fever, but not enough to think I'm actually contagious.  Still, I do plan to stay away from everyone and just hole up in my little office with the door shut.

Come to think of it, this is essentially no different from my daily plan.


----------



## astroNikon

I never knew Detroit was the potato chip consumption leader  ==> Ex-Michiganders miss Better Made chips


----------



## snowbear

Go ahead, Sharon, share the wealth.  <non-existent "sneeze" smiley>


----------



## snowbear

I never knew Detroit was the leading _anything_ anymore.


----------



## snowbear

Ooooo - coffee mugs.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't mind if I get passed up.  I'm just enjoying the marvelously entertaining insipidness of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get through the day. Don't get anyone else sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have a very slight fever, but not enough to think I'm actually contagious.  Still, I do plan to stay away from everyone and just hole up in my little office with the door shut.
> 
> Come to think of it, this is essentially no different from my daily plan.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Gary A.

Today my mug has this giant, lower case, 'g' on it.


----------



## Gary A.

So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?


----------



## snowbear

I'm using a "Krispy Kreme" mug this morning.


----------



## snowbear

Yesterday it was my "Creole Chili" mug.


----------



## snowbear

The Creole Chili mug was supposed to be used for soup or, well, chili, but I use it for coffee.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I never knew Detroit was the leading _anything_ anymore.


They definitely lead, or at least led, in a dysfunctional city council, and lack of trying to keep their budget real.
and I think they still lead in unemployment, and abandoned houses and stuff like that


----------



## snowbear

I think I used my Maryland Terrapin mug (the white one) on Saturday.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?


Michigan lost
well, they actually won
but for practical purposes they lost


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The Creole Chili mug was supposed to be used for soup or, well, chili, but I use it for coffee.


It probably holds a quart. lol


----------



## snowbear

If that's what you're interested in, here's a fun read (where I work).  It was hilarious when he told his wife to hide the money in her underwear.

Jack Johnson, Prince George's county executive, and his wife, Leslie, arrested


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan lost
> well, they actually won
> but for practical purposes they lost
Click to expand...

?????


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Creole Chili mug was supposed to be used for soup or, well, chili, but I use it for coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> It probably holds a quart. lol
Click to expand...


I wish.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I never knew Detroit was the leading _anything_ anymore.


 
Um... Arson?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> If that's what you're interested in, here's a fun read (where I work).  It was hilarious when he told his wife to hide the money in her underwear.
> 
> Jack Johnson, Prince George's county executive, and his wife, Leslie, arrested


I want that job of Money Detective. Crazy stuff. The LA Times and Washington Post have a co-op thing going and share news directly.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan lost
> well, they actually won
> but for practical purposes they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...

they stink this year
and need to replace the coach.  after the game the other week where they put in  a concussion laden uarterback ... the faithfull have all asked for a change at the top ... and the AD too.


----------



## snowbear

Still slow.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, wait a minute. That must be it.


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  My lovely wife is sucking up the bandwidth with Farmville.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan lost
> well, they actually won
> but for practical purposes they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they stink this year
> and need to replace the coach.  after the game the other week where they put in  a concussion laden uarterback ... the faithfull have all asked for a change at the top ... and the AD too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was reading about that ... been going on for awhile. I think Lane Kiffin is available.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?


 

My Packers won.

Barely, and through no fault of their own from what I hear. 

Couldn't see the game here in Minnepaolis bacause of that sh*t team from Minnesota still being allowed to play... and jack up my sales tax to pay for a new stadium...

Bastards.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Snowbear... Uh... 1277 posts so far this month?

Dude.

Go out and get some sun man.

Seriously.


----------



## Gary A.

Happy Columbus Day to all you Federal workers. (Unless you're a Native American, in which case this day sorta sucks.)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Go ahead, Sharon, share the wealth.  <non-existent "sneeze" smiley>


 Ruhr-roh.
I *KNEW* it was gonna be trouble when I sneezed on my keyboard yesterday.

Now you've got the Postwhoring Virus, too.


----------



## Gary A.

I make my own potato chips.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?



I am currently considering jumping ship and getting new teams to be a fan of, if that tells you anything.

Well, actually, my Vols had what looks like a good win on paper, 45-10, but it was against Chattanooga, and we still had way too many mistakes and turnovers.
And next week, we go TO Ole Miss. Could be U.G.L.Y.

The Titans managed to win by two points by the still winless Jacksonville Jags. The Falcons…meh, let's not talk about the Falcons.

And Peyton Manning…well, he was Peyton Manning.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Snowbear... Uh... 1277 posts so far this month?
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Go out and get some sun man.
> 
> Seriously.


Yeah, dude, go out and get some SUN.

I, on the other hand, have an excuse. There has BEEN no sun here this month. Nothing but Dreich.
Which is probably why I'm sick now.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan lost
> well, they actually won
> but for practical purposes they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they stink this year
> and need to replace the coach.  after the game the other week where they put in  a concussion laden uarterback ... the faithfull have all asked for a change at the top ... and the AD too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was reading about that ... been going on for awhile. I think Lane Kiffin is available.
Click to expand...


*BAHAHAHA!!* That made me literally LOL.


----------



## snowbear

It's raining again, today.


----------



## snowbear

So the sun doesn't exist.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> So the sun doesn't exist.



If you're getting the same stuff we've been having, yes, that's pretty much correct.
Although--this morning, I actually saw a beautiful sunrise, meaning the sun actually made an appearance amidst the clouds. 
Then it poured rain again.
But now, there is actually some blue sky and sun.
I hear it's supposed to rain later though. Not exactly shocking news at this point.


----------



## sm4him

With all the dreary rainy days we've had, I feel like I've been somehow transported to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> So the sun doesn't exist.


 
I hat to burst your bubble, but the sun *IS* there.

Really.

Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it ceases to exist.

Unless I'm wrong, in which case my whole concept of reality just got shattered.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Packers won.
> 
> Barely, and through no fault of their own from what I hear.
> 
> Couldn't see the game here in Minnepaolis bacause of that sh*t team from Minnesota still being allowed to play... and jack up my sales tax to pay for a new stadium...
> 
> Bastards.
Click to expand...

That was a good game
down to the last few seconds, and the last play.
TOUCHDOWN !!


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> I hat to burst your bubble, but the sun *IS* there.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it ceases to exist.



Lies.  Lies, I tell you.  All lies.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the sun doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hat to burst your bubble, but the sun *IS* there.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it ceases to exist.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, in which case my whole concept of reality just got shattered.
Click to expand...


And I suppose you still think the Earth is round too.
Or round-ISH anyway.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> It's raining again, today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> That was a good game
> down to the last few seconds, and the last play.
> TOUCHDOWN !!


 
It really sucks not being able to watch them when the "Purple Disappointments" are playing at the same time.


----------



## astroNikon

not exactly about rain .. but the main lyrics covers it ...


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good game
> down to the last few seconds, and the last play.
> TOUCHDOWN !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really sucks not being able to watch them when the "Purple Disappointments" are playing at the same time.
Click to expand...

didn't they play Detroit ?


----------



## astroNikon

wow, 220 pages and still going ...

I wonder how many pages is in the Admin section talking about this thread ?!?!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> And I suppose you still think the Earth is round too.
> Or round-ISH anyway.



Round-ish!  Yes!
Oblate Spheroid - it's a little squished.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> wow, 220 pages and still going ...
> 
> I wonder how many pages is in the Admin section talking about this thread ?!?!



They're not really counting.  They're to busy either laughing at us or trying to figure out what to do with us.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the sun doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hat to burst your bubble, but the sun *IS* there.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it ceases to exist.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, in which case my whole concept of reality just got shattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you still think the Earth is round too.
> Or round-ISH anyway.
Click to expand...

but what about when it's dark out.
I don't see the Sun then

I thought the earth was flat
that would make more sense as in photography it's better if everything is flat
and then the sun would either be in front or behind the earth, thus the reason it is either dark or light.
and if you think about it
if you drop a marble on the ground, it doesn't just keep rolling until it gets to the other side.
It STOPS because the ground is FLAT


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, 220 pages and still going ...
> 
> I wonder how many pages is in the Admin section talking about this thread ?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not really counting.  They're to busy either laughing at us or trying to figure out what to do with us.
Click to expand...

Mish does visit us from time to time


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, 220 pages and still going ...
> 
> I wonder how many pages is in the Admin section talking about this thread ?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not really counting.  They're to busy either laughing at us or trying to figure out what to do with us.
Click to expand...

Or a little of both.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm.  You might be onto something.


----------



## astroNikon

maybe we should demand a duplicate thread in the admin section


----------



## astroNikon

otherwise we'd stop posting here in protest !!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> otherwise we'd stop posting here in protest !!


Or post in this one more.


----------



## snowbear

We could have a recruiting drive.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> We could have a recruiting drive.


Yeah, assimilate more into the Posting Borg !!


----------



## snowbear

We could tell all the noobs they can only post in this thread for their first dozen or so posts.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's how I can postwhore later. I'll post my digital point-and-shoot "artsy" photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know, I really love that background of that sprawling tree.  It really makes the photo.
Click to expand...


Danke!


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the great void, Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, I want out, please!  I didn't know this was like joining a gang.
Click to expand...


Hey, he hasn't posted anything since this. WHO LET HIM OUT????


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?



Gators lost and so did the Rangers. And 'Bama won - boooooooo!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's how I can postwhore later. I'll post my digital point-and-shoot "artsy" photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know, I really love that background of that sprawling tree.  It really makes the photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danke!
Click to expand...

was Danke a coffee brand ?


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the great void, Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, I want out, please!  I didn't know this was like joining a gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, he hasn't posted anything since this. WHO LET HIM OUT????
Click to expand...


He's just being…err…detained for a reinitiation rite. When he comes back, he'll be much happier about being here.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how did y'all teams fair this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gators lost and so did the Rangers. And 'Bama won - boooooooo!
Click to expand...

'Bama barely won ...

the state of Mississippi had a happy day though.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, here's an interesting thought:

Let's say Charlie "wins" the Leaderboard for this month. What if--after the month changes and the "Top Poster" banner appears under his avatar--he were to then come in and delete ALL his posts from this thread.
Would the "Top Poster" moniker disappear?
Would the second on the list then receive the label?
Would it rip a hole in the very fabric that holds TPF together?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> He's just being…err…detained for a reinitiation rite. When he comes back, he'll be much happier about being here.



Upgrade.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Would it rip a hole in the very fabric that holds TPF together?


 
The Time/Space Continuum would be forever and irrevocably altered.  I would strongly recommend against it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Hey, here's an interesting thought:
> 
> Let's say Charlie "wins" the Leaderboard for this month. What if--after the month changes and the "Top Poster" banner appears under his avatar--he were to then come in and delete ALL his posts from this thread.
> Would the "Top Poster" moniker disappear?
> Would the second on the list then receive the label?
> Would it rip a hole in the very fabric that holds TPF together?



Are you kidding?  We will all be banished and our posts and screen names thrown into oblivion.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> was Danke a coffee brand ?



Ick. I still remember the Robert Young commercials for Sanka "coffee."


----------



## snowbear

Oh, wait.  This thread _*is*_ oblivion.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> was Danke a coffee brand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. I still remember the Robert Young commercials for Sanka "coffee."
Click to expand...

back when Coffee was coffee !!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Oh, wait.  This thread _*is*_ oblivion.


there is no other choice
other than Oblivion !!


----------



## snowbear

There's chaos.


----------



## snowbear

I should go take a crap load of few close ups for use in the "What is it?" thread.


----------



## snowbear

Then I can be ready if I win another round.


----------



## snowbear

That sounds like a plan.  Later, folks.


----------



## astroNikon

we need to Rally Snerd on ....


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> was Danke a coffee brand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. I still remember the Robert Young commercials for Sanka "coffee."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back when Coffee was coffee !!
Click to expand...


Sanka was never coffee! Decaffeinated instant??? Abomination! 

The only good use for instant coffee is developing film


----------



## sm4him

To market, to market
To buy a fat hog
Home again, Home Again,
Sick as a dog.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, so I didn't go to market.
And I didn't buy a fat hog. Or any other hog.

But the rest is true.


----------



## limr

Good that you're home to get some rest.


----------



## limr

And by 'rest,' I mean 'postwhore'


----------



## sm4him

Yep. I think it's about time for a NyQuil Nap.


----------



## sm4him

I'm postwhoring from my bed. Which seems appropriate on several different levels.


----------



## limr

NyQuil, NyQuil, NyQuil!
We love you,
You giant jamming Q!


----------



## limr

I'm going to postwhore from work by posting my "artsy" digital point-and-shoot images.


----------



## limr

Low light, long exposure.


----------



## sm4him

WHY is daytime TV so incredibly insipid??
Are people who don't work outside the home REALLY more likely to actually enjoy this tripe?


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I don't even have the energy to keep typing now.

Later.


----------



## limr

Take a good long nap!


----------



## limr

I don't know about "artsy" but they're timely for Hallowe'en!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> To market, to market
> To buy a fat hog
> Home again, Home Again,
> Sick as a dog.


I have 2 kids sick right now


----------



## runnah

This what I did today....


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> WHY is daytime TV so incredibly insipid??
> Are people who don't work outside the home REALLY more likely to actually enjoy this tripe?


Personally,
I don't eat Tripe at all
I don't think I would ever enjoy it.


----------



## astroNikon

runnah said:


> This what I did today....


BTW, I enjoy your self portrait avatar much better than the last one


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> This what I did today....



Cool. Have you seen this?


----------



## limr

This was just a test shot to see how long of an exposure I might need for a pinhole shot of this pond on campus.


----------



## limr

Took this for the blog for my 365 project to show what I was doing on a rainy weekend afternoon. Apparently, I was taking Contracts that semester.

It's meh.

But note the Maine lobstah mug, runnah!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> was Danke a coffee brand ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. I still remember the Robert Young commercials for Sanka "coffee."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> back when Coffee was coffee !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanka was never coffee! Decaffeinated instant??? Abomination!
> 
> The only good use for instant coffee is developing film
Click to expand...

Hey, whatcha drinking this morning? I'm still with my Supremo.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Low light, long exposure.


Man, you're like Costco, Christmas stuff up before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Okay, I don't even have the energy to keep typing now.
> 
> Later.


Goodnight.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey, whatcha drinking this morning? I'm still with my Supremo.



I've been using Eight O'Clock Dark Italian Roast for quite a while now. I never liked the regular Eight O'Clock coffee (it's an A&P product - not sure how known it is on your coast) but then I discovered this roast. It's nice and full-bodied, 100% Arabica. And because it's a very popular brand, there's a lot of turnover so the beans tend to be a lot fresher than a lot of the "boutique" brands that they've been selling lately.

Although some are starting to print the roast date on the package and I think I might have to branch out a little and try some new ones.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is daytime TV so incredibly insipid??
> Are people who don't work outside the home REALLY more likely to actually enjoy this tripe?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally,
> I don't eat Tripe at all
> I don't think I would ever enjoy it.
Click to expand...

You've never eaten menudo?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whatcha drinking this morning? I'm still with my Supremo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using Eight O'Clock Dark Italian Roast for quite a while now. I never liked the regular Eight O'Clock coffee (it's an A&P product - not sure how known it is on your coast) but then I discovered this roast. It's nice and full-bodied, 100% Arabica. And because it's a very popular brand, there's a lot of turnover so the beans tend to be a lot fresher than a lot of the "boutique" brands that they've been selling lately.
> 
> Although some are starting to print the roast date on the package and I think I might have to branch out a little and try some new ones.
Click to expand...

Aged coffee tastes much better than new coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

I don't care for menudo.


----------



## Gary A.

Too much tripe.


----------



## snowbear

Wasn't menudo a boy-band?


----------



## Gary A.

Costco, (I love Costco), has the best deal on coffee. Most cluck for the buck. One of my favs was beans soaked in brandy. I can't find that anymore.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Wasn't menudo a boy-band?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## snowbear

Christmas decorations!


----------



## snowbear

There really is a house in there, somewhere.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> You've never eaten menudo?


No.
And I'm mexican.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't menudo a boy-band?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately yes.
Click to expand...

horrible name for a band.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

That's FIVE people above Sean's number from last month.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never eaten menudo?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> And I'm mexican.
Click to expand...

Funny, you don't look Mexican.


----------



## astroNikon

Even John has a chance to break 642.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never eaten menudo?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> And I'm mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, you don't look Mexican.
Click to expand...

I'm a mexican ninja rabbit


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Wasn't menudo a boy-band?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never eaten menudo?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> And I'm mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, you don't look Mexican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a mexican ninja rabbit
Click to expand...

So that's why.


----------



## limr

What's the story, morning glory?


----------



## limr

Not selective color.


----------



## runnah

Look what just showed up...


----------



## limr

Dog days of summer. Now I'm going in the opposite direction of Christmas.


----------



## limr

Euro kitty.


----------



## limr

Euro waterfall.


----------



## limr

Euro wildflowers and mountains.


----------



## runnah




----------



## limr

Euro sunset snap.





Actually, I'm not sure that is really "artsy." I took it more as a documentary kind of shot.

Astro, this one may give you an idea of the dynamic range of that point-and-shoot.


----------



## limr

Peanut butter jelly time!
Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## astroNikon

I swear I just saw a bunch of dancing bananas ....


----------



## limr

Euro salt flats.


----------



## limr

I have a pb&j for lunch. In my ratty old lunchbox


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

I want this thread to die...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Now, here's one that was taken with two cell phones ago. I took it simply to get a shot of the flowers so I could go home and figure out what they were. It actually came out pretty good, though. Some hot spots on the flowers, but still surprised me that I could get this from a cell phone. And it wasn't even a smart phone. It was sort of the phone equivalent of a bridge camera.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I have a pb&j for lunch. In my ratty old lunchbox


They have new ones that are soft and washable and insulated with cute girlie patterns on them.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I want this thread to die...



You're just going to have to wait it out, dude.


----------



## Gary A.

And the flower was a ...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pb&j for lunch. In my ratty old lunchbox
> 
> 
> 
> They have new ones that are soft and washable and insulated with cute girlie patterns on them.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because I'm so cute and girlie


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> And the flower was a ...



I forgot! Crap, now I have to look it up again...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pb&j for lunch. In my ratty old lunchbox
> 
> 
> 
> They have new ones that are soft and washable and insulated with cute girlie patterns on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because I'm so cute and girlie
Click to expand...

I suspect you look more cute and girlie than looking like a construction worker. (see photo of lambies above)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



LOVE this one. Those little faces kill me stone dead! And the "aura" around them is gorgeous.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this one. Those little faces kill me stone dead! And the "aura" around them is gorgeous.
Click to expand...


I shot that at The California Institute for Women.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the flower was a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot! Crap, now I have to look it up again...
Click to expand...

All that built up suspense ... GONE ...


----------



## Gary A.

I love B&W. Sometimes I think about switching the camera to B&W only ... then breaking the switch.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



This one was my favorite of the ones I saw on your blog.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the flower was a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot! Crap, now I have to look it up again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All that built up suspense ... GONE ...
Click to expand...


Sorry!  I'm trying to re-identify it as fast as I can!

If anyone wants to help...just sayin'...it was shot in July or August at Minnewaska State Park in upstate New York.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## mmaria

I'm not on the leaderboard anymore....


Leo, actually I just stopped to


----------



## limr

But I like my lunchbox. And everyone on campus knows it. I've had a lot of conversations start with that lunchbox.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> But I like my lunchbox. And everyone on campus knows it. I've had a lot of conversations start with that lunchbox.


And it will offer protection and shelter in case there is a thermonuclear event.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I'm not on the leaderboard anymore....
> 
> 
> Leo, actually I just stopped to



Hey darlin!!!   How are you?


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the leaderboard anymore....
> 
> 
> Leo, actually I just stopped to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey darlin!!!   How are you?
Click to expand...

not so good to be honest... crazy crazy day!
I needed that hug


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I like my lunchbox. And everyone on campus knows it. I've had a lot of conversations start with that lunchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> And it will offer protection and shelter in case there is a thermonuclear event.
Click to expand...


Exactly! Gotta be prepared, man.

I should note that I do, in fact, live within the 10-mile radius of a nuclear power plant.


----------



## limr

My father used to work there before he retired. Large machinery mechanic.

He had a silver-colored lunchbox.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the leaderboard anymore....
> 
> 
> Leo, actually I just stopped to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey darlin!!!   How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not so good to be honest... crazy crazy day!
> I needed that hug
Click to expand...


Sorry for your crazy day


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> My father used to work there before he retired. Large machinery mechanic.
> 
> He had a silver-colored lunchbox.


LOL ... the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Sorry for your crazy day


well.... it will be over soon.... so.... we'll see how  my Tuesday will be 

you're nice.... just saying


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was my favorite of the ones I saw on your blog.
Click to expand...

Shot with a Hasselblad 500 c/m, w/ 80mm Planar, Tri-X.


----------



## limr

Tri-X 






I have yet to own or even shoot with a Hasselblad but I have a feeling I would love that too.


----------



## limr

Pushed to 800






Oops, it seems I'm back to posting film pictures


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> not so good to be honest... crazy crazy day!
> I needed that hug


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> not so good to be honest... crazy crazy day!
> I needed that hug
Click to expand...

aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I think the numbers changed ..


----------



## astroNikon

this was last time




nope the same ....


----------



## sm4him

<yawn>
<blink, blink>

Hey, y'all.


----------



## sm4him

I'm kinda hungry, but I have no energy to get up.

Will someone bring me some soup?


----------



## sm4him

NOT the Chicken soup, please.
That's how I got in this mess.


----------



## sm4him

Nobody here?


----------



## sm4him

I wonder where they all went.


----------



## sm4him

Halllooooooooooooooooo out there...


----------



## sm4him

I bet they're all off eating something. 

And I'm hungry but have no food. Not right here in front of me ready to eat anyway.


----------



## sm4him

Eating might not end that well anyway.


----------



## sm4him

I AM...


----------



## sm4him

SICK.


----------



## sm4him

And TIRED.


----------



## sm4him

And BORED.


----------



## sm4him

Just sick and tired...of beng sick and tired.

And bored.


----------



## sm4him

My favorite sandwich is grilled cheese.
Especially if it has bacon on it.


----------



## limr

I just got out of my admin job and had to move my car. I can't get a parking space close to my building in the morning, which is fine, but I don't want to walk clear across campus in the dark when I'm done with evening class. By this time, though, there are plenty of spaces close to the building.


----------



## sm4him

But I must be REALLY sick right now because the idea of eating bacon kind makes me want to hurl.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I just got out of my admin job and had to move my car. I can't get a parking space close to my building in the morning, which is fine, but I don't want to walk clear across campus in the dark when I'm done with evening class. By this time, though, there are plenty of spaces close to the building.


OH THANK GOODNESS!!

I thought the Chicken had gotten you all.


----------



## sm4him

Having another sneezing fit now.


----------



## limr

And my students will be doing a quiz and some in class paragraph writing so I should be able to postwhore a little bit.


----------



## sm4him

Oh Sweet Mother of Awful:

check THIS out.


----------



## snowbear

No need to click - just saw the page name when I hover.  I think I'll pass.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Oh Sweet Mother of Awful:
> 
> check THIS out.



Oh my god, woman! When the thought of even bacon makes you want to hurl, don't go looking at stories like that!


----------



## Gary A.

I make great chicken soup.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm.  You post about sneezing, then that link . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . I bet you checked.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sweet Mother of Awful:
> 
> check THIS out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, woman! When the thought of even bacon makes you want to hurl, don't go looking at stories like that!
Click to expand...


I didn't mean to!! I thought I'd check out some local news on our innocent little East TN online news site.  And THERE IT WAS, front and center.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Hmmm.  You post about sneezing, then that link . . .



Things that make you go hmmmmm....


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> But I must be REALLY sick right now because the idea of eating bacon kind makes me want to hurl.


My pooch, for years and years wouldn't eat bacon.


----------



## sm4him

Usually it's safe because all the news here talks about is Tennessee Football.


----------



## Gary A.

What man or beast won't eat bacon?


----------



## limr

I haven't eaten bacon in more than 20 years.


----------



## Gary A.

I thought maybe she was Jewish ... but she loves ham and cheeseburgers.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> What man or beast won't eat bacon?


Lenny (though she is _*not*_ a man).


----------



## snowbear

Do pigs eat bacon?  I hope not.


----------



## Gary A.

Everytime I try to slip her some bacon, she pulls it out and stacks it next to her dish.


----------



## Gary A.

Finally, I got fed up, tossed a piece into her mouth and held it shut.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  You post about sneezing, then that link . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmm....
Click to expand...


Anyone read The Stand by Stephen King?
I read it when I was in high school. While I was out sick one day, sneezing and basically blowing through several boxes of tissues trying to get rid of all the mucus.

It was NOT a good book to read while you're that sick. Pretty much everyone on Earth dies from this nasty superflu, which King of course describes in detail.


----------



## Gary A.

Now she loves it. But she doesn't inhale it like most dogs ... she chews and chews and chews the hell out of the bacon ... savoring it all.


----------



## sm4him

That book really scared the bejeebus out of me.

I read the entire thing in ONE day, sitting in my bed with my back up against the corner so I could see anything that moved or approached my room.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Do pigs eat bacon?  I hope not.


As pigs are bacon ... they really don't have to ...


----------



## snowbear

I've only read one of his books.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

My brother had a dog that sweet as anything, but dumber than a brick.

She was so dumb that if she was holding her tennis ball in her mouth when you went to pour food in her bowl, she couldn't figure out how to eat.

She refused to let go of the ball, and so she'd just keep dipping her head, complete with mouth-laden ball, into the dog bowl and then look confused.


----------



## snowbear

I don't remember the title but the house was built on a burial ground, I think.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My brother had a dog that sweet as anything, but dumber than a brick.
> 
> She was so dumb that if she was holding her tennis ball in her mouth when you went to pour food in her bowl, she couldn't figure out how to eat.
> 
> She refused to let go of the ball, and so she'd just keep dipping her head, complete with mouth-laden ball, into the dog bowl and then look confused.


That's how you trap a monkey.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> My brother had a dog that sweet as anything, but dumber than a brick.
> 
> She was so dumb that if she was holding her tennis ball in her mouth when you went to pour food in her bowl, she couldn't figure out how to eat.
> 
> She refused to let go of the ball, and so she'd just keep dipping her head, complete with mouth-laden ball, into the dog bowl and then look confused.



Was it a Lab?


----------



## Gary A.

Only with bananas not tennis balls.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I've only read one of his books.



I used to LOVE King books, but I gave up on him after books like Cujo and Pet Semetary. 

Some of his stuff though, incredible. Terrifying and yet you can't put it down.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother had a dog that sweet as anything, but dumber than a brick.
> 
> She was so dumb that if she was holding her tennis ball in her mouth when you went to pour food in her bowl, she couldn't figure out how to eat.
> 
> She refused to let go of the ball, and so she'd just keep dipping her head, complete with mouth-laden ball, into the dog bowl and then look confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a Lab?
Click to expand...

She might've had a little lab in her, but she was sort of a mutt.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> My brother had a dog that sweet as anything, but dumber than a brick.
> 
> She was so dumb that if she was holding her tennis ball in her mouth when you went to pour food in her bowl, she couldn't figure out how to eat.
> 
> She refused to let go of the ball, and so she'd just keep dipping her head, complete with mouth-laden ball, into the dog bowl and then look confused.



Awwwww! I love a dumb dog 



snowbear said:


> I don't remember the title but the house was built on a burial ground, I think.



It wasn't Pet Cemetery, was it? The house wasn't on a burial ground, but the cemetery was spooked or something.

I've read a few of his books - still have yet to read "The Stand." Loved "Christine."


----------



## sm4him

The Shining was a MUCH better book than it was a movie.
It was also when I stopped going to any movie where I'd already read the book, because that movie p*ssed me off so bad.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I don't think so.   It's been a l-o-n-g time ago.  I don't think I slept for a week.


----------



## sm4him

IT was one of the single most terrifying books I ever read.

WHY on earth did I even read it? IT was about...a Clown.

And I was ALREADY terrified of them. After that book, I knew why.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I don't think so.   It's been a l-o-n-g time ago.  I don't think I slept for a week.


Pet Sematary (it really was spelled like that, which was one of its problems) was written a long time ago. 1983.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> IT was one of the single most terrifying books I ever read.
> 
> WHY on earth did I even read it? IT was about...a Clown.
> 
> And I was ALREADY terrified of them. After that book, I knew why.



Yeah - that would be like me going to see "Snakes on a Plane".  Not gonna happen.


----------



## sm4him

The Talisman was very different from a lot of his stuff, but really, really good.


----------



## sm4him

And 'Salem's Lot was good to, although I can't even remember the premise of it anymore.  I think it was the first Stephen King book I ever read.


----------



## sm4him

Needful Things and The Tommyknockers were also pretty good. Don't really remember them anymore either.   I should re-read some of that stuff.


----------



## sm4him

My boys found all my old Stephen King books when they were teens, and got interested in him too. They tell me that some of his newer (i.e. the last two decades) stuff is really good so maybe I'll have to give him another chance.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe it was The Shining that I read - I'm sure it was before 1980


----------



## sm4him

They also found ALL my boxes of science fiction books: 
Asimov, Clark, Zelazney, Spider Robinson, Heinlein.

I lost possession of pretty much ALL of my old books at that point. 
But I was happy, because I have boys who LOVE to read.


----------



## snowbear

I'm editing every fifth post after it's published . . .


----------



## snowbear

I need a nap.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Maybe it was The Shining that I read - I'm sure it was before 1980



I bet it was The Shining. It was a hotel, not a house, but it was built on a Native American burial ground. I'd forgotten that.


----------



## sm4him

Anybody ever read any Spider Robinson books?
His Callahan's Crosstime Saloon series was highly entertaining. Kind of science fiction/humor/human interest/a good excuse to tell puns sort of series.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, if none of y'all are gonna bring me any soup, I'll have to see if I have enough energy to go to the kitchen and see if there's anything there that I can:
--have ready to eat with almost no effort
AND
--don't think will make me hurl.


----------



## sm4him

And before you ask, Charlie, I already ate Poptarts. That's the only thing I've eaten so far today, in fact. So I'm thinking something with actual nutritional value might be helpful.


----------



## sm4him

I wish I'd bought some soup.

But I didn't know I was gonna be sick.


----------



## sm4him

I did buy all the stuff to MAKE Sausage Potato soup, but there is no way I have THAT kind of ambition right now.


----------



## limr

The students are taking a quiz on subject-verb agreement.


----------



## sm4him

Comfort food.

Tomato soup with cheese melted into it, poured over crumbled up pieces of toast. Yum.
It's one of the things my daddy used to make for me when I was sick.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> The students are taking a quiz on subject-verb agreement.


I know a lot of adults who could use a lesson on that.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The students are taking a quiz on subject-verb agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of adults who could use a lesson on that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so do I. At least these students have the excuse that English is not their first language. The sad thing is that I also had to teach this when I taught these classes to native speakers.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, comfort food eaten.
Here's hoping it stays down!


----------



## Gary A.

This is 'merica ... subjects and verbs don't have to agree on nuthin'. Sez so in the Constitution. The fifth Commandment I think.


----------



## sm4him

Rams vs. 49ers on MNF; anybody got a preference?

I used to really like the 49ers, WAY back in the Joe Montana, and then Steve Young, days.

But I really don't like Kaepernick.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I just spent about five minutes hunting for another thread and wondering why I didn't think to "watch" the thread so I wouldn't have to search for it.

Finally found it, only to discover...I DID watch it.

Now I'm just wondering why I didn't actually check my watched threads first.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Rams vs. 49ers on MNF; anybody got a preference?
> 
> I used to really like the 49ers, WAY back in the Joe Montana, and then Steve Young, days.
> 
> But I really don't like Kaepernick.


That's a tough one for me. 49ers are a California team ... but it is still San Francisco pretty much a republic all onto itself. The Rams were my team until some stinkin' broad whisked them away in the middle of the night. I have a huge investment in St. Louis. My daughter graduated from St. Louis University ... and is presently living there. ...


----------



## sm4him

My best friend from high school lives in Columbia, Missouri. She's a Rams fan (ish. Not actually really into football), so since I dislike the SF QB so much, that's enough reason for me to pick the Rams tonight.


----------



## sm4him

My great grandparents (and some random kid, a distant cousin, I think) in front of the "home" they homesteaded in the Ozarks back in the very early 1900s. The area where they lived was dedicated to them back in, I think, the 80s, and given the name "McElroy Gap" (their surname).


----------



## sm4him

One of the photos my grandfather took while working in Colombia, S.A.  

Pretty sure this is NOT where they planned to put that train!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My great grandparents (and some random kid, a distant cousin, I think) in front of the "home" they homesteaded in the Ozarks back in the very early 1900s. The area where they lived was dedicated to them back in, I think, the 80s, and given the name "McElroy Gap" (their surname).View attachment 86665


Very interesting.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> One of the photos my grandfather took while working in Colombia, S.A.
> 
> Pretty sure this is NOT where they planned to put that train!View attachment 86666


lol


----------



## Gary A.

I've never been to South America.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back.


----------



## sm4him

My grandmother and her sisters. A really happy looking lot, eh?
This was probably around 1915 or 16. My grandmother is second from the left.


----------



## snowbear

Slow typing.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe has decided she wants to be held, for once.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I've never been to South America.


Me neither. I really want to go some day and visit some of the places in my grandfather's pictures.


----------



## snowbear

And I am "it."


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Zoe has decided she wants to be held, for once.


My cats have abandoned me in my time of need. Fat lot of comfort THEY are.  I guess they don't want to catch the Ebola.


----------



## snowbear

Holding time over.   Three minutes is about all she'll tolerate.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My grandmother and her sisters. A really happy looking lot, eh?
> This was probably around 1915 or 16. My grandmother is second from the left.View attachment 86667


The photog told them not to move for about 30 seconds.


----------



## sm4him

My  grandfather, showing off his coconuts:


----------



## Gary A.

Just fed the Cook.


----------



## Gary A.

Pretty big coconuts.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> My  grandfather, showing off his coconuts:
> 
> 
> View attachment 86668



Reminds me on an old Benny Hill sketch.


----------



## snowbear

Benny in drag saying "I've a lovely bunch of coconuts" (as he smacks the little old guy on the back of the head.


----------



## sm4him

Circa 1954/55. My oldest brothers, learning about gun safety:


----------



## limr

Mmmm. tomato soup with cheese. Love it!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, that's too much like work picking photos to post.


----------



## sm4him

You can type in different colors!


----------



## snowbear

I think the white balance is a tiny bit off


----------



## sm4him

That will come in useful when it's time to say:

*GO VOLS!*


----------



## snowbear

and different sizes.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I think the white balance is a tiny bit off


On which one?

Oh, all of them!  You think so? It must be my monitor.


----------



## snowbear

No, just the last one.  It looks a little cool, to me.  Oh hell, it's friggin cyan!


----------



## sm4him

Well, it was red to start with, so at least I fixed that.  

That was such a bad scan in the first place that I'm finding it hard to do much with it. Not that I've tried tonight. These were pretty much all scanned back several years ago, but most of them were never edited.


----------



## sm4him

Headache is starting to come back now. Stomach feels a little...icky.


----------



## sm4him

Dear Tomato Soup, 

Please stay down there.

Thank you.


----------



## sm4him

Almost time for some football!
I wonder how much of the game I'll actually see before it's jammin' NyQuil time.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, soup - stay down.  

We don't want a play-by-play.


----------



## snowbear

CHICKEN.


----------



## snowbear

No, that was last night's dinner . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . PORK CHOPS


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> . . . PORK CHOPS


Ugh.
You're not helping that soup stay down.


----------



## snowbear

If the scanner was set to "color image" when you scan a B&W photo, it can turn out like that.


----------



## sm4him

It's not that I don't like pork chops, but when I get sick, I can't stand even the thought of them.


----------



## snowbear

When you are 100% (or even 50%), check your default settings.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . PORK CHOPS
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.
> You're not helping that soup stay down.
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> It's not that I don't like pork chops, but when I get sick, I can't stand even the thought of them.



I humbly apologize for my insensitivity.


----------



## sm4him

It goes back to a horrible bout of morning sickness when I was pregnant with my youngest (never got sick with the firstborn). I walked in the house, and my ex was sauteeing pork chops in some kind of soy sauce mix.

One whiff and I was outta there. Didn't eat another pork chop for nearly a decade.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> When you are 100% (or even 50%), check your default settings.


Moot point now. These were mostly all done on my PREVIOUS scanner.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are 100% (or even 50%), check your default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Moot point now. These were mostly all done on my PREVIOUS scanner.
Click to expand...

Oh. Well, OK, then.


----------



## snowbear

I think we broke the LB.  It hasn't updated since early, early morning.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I think we broke the LB.  It hasn't updated since early, early morning.


I thought it had updated since this. Astro would know when it was, because he did a screen shot, but I'm not looking back through all this drivel for his post.


----------



## sm4him

I think I've officially hit "possibly contagious" now. At least if that continues, I *can't* go to work tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

It's the same as when I posted this morning about six.


----------



## sm4him

Well, maybe they've just given up trying to keep up with our postwhoring shenanigans.  That would be a win.


----------



## snowbear

Oops - I just checked.  It has been updated.


----------



## snowbear

I have to go do something that Sharon won't let me talk about.  Back in a little while.


Spoiler: If  you dare!



Have some broiled pork chops for dinner


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Mmmm. tomato soup with cheese. Love it!


I've never really liked tomato soup. One day I day some using backyard tomatoes ... man, the difference was like night and day. Y'all are invite for homemade tomato soup this weekend.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

No C&C, Feedback on my images. I should have numbered them.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm. tomato soup with cheese. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tomato soup. One day I day some using backyard tomatoes ... man, the difference was like night and day. Y'all are invite for homemade tomato soup this weekend.
Click to expand...


The first time I really loved tomato soup was in Istanbul. There was a restaurant across the street from the school and the teachers would hop over there on their lunch break quite frequently. First I fell in love with their red lentil soup (mercimek). Then I finally tried the tomato (domates). Oh, it was so delicious, like no tomato soup I'd ever had. They topped it with some shaved aged goat cheese.

Since then, I've learned to make a really good homemade tomato soup, and I still love it with a good grilled cheese sandwich (I like mine with grainy bread and different cheeses - not the typical Wonder Bread with Kraft singles American  )

I SO need to make some soup this week! I use my crock pot all the time and I've been hankering for some butternut squash soup, but I might have to make a tomato soup as well.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm. tomato soup with cheese. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really liked tomato soup. One day I day some using backyard tomatoes ... man, the difference was like night and day. Y'all are invite for homemade tomato soup this weekend.
Click to expand...

There is little on this earth any better than Homemade Tomato Soup.

The only way I can abide this canned stuff is with plenty of cheese melted in it. And I ONLY eat it when I don't feel good.


----------



## limr

Done with class! 

Leaving for home now. My commute is unfortunately not a nice short one like Sharon's. I'll see y'all in about an hour!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> No C&C, Feedback on my images. I should have numbered them.


Well, I really LOVED that one you posted. And then there was one a little later than that--it was excellent too.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No C&C, Feedback on my images. I should have numbered them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I really LOVED that one you posted. And then there was one a little later than that--it was excellent too.
Click to expand...

LOL ... thank you for all that construction.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I have to go do something that Sharon won't let me talk about.  Back in a little while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If  you dare!
> 
> 
> 
> Have some broiled pork chops for dinner


That was extremely considerate of you.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Are you ready for some *FOOTBALL*?
A Monday night *PAR-TAY*?

I miss Hank Jr. singing before MNF. It's just not the same anymore.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Astro needs to wake and get busy so he can be the fourth person to go past 1,000 posts.


----------



## sm4him

I feel like I've posted until my fingers are about to bleed, but Charlie just keeps opening up a bigger and bigger lead.
And he's only just started all his time off!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Rams already up 7-0. SF has 4 penalties already and there's still 7 minutes to go in the first quarter.


----------



## Gary A.

These B&W are probably as old or older as you people in this thread.


----------



## sm4him

Very possibly.


----------



## Gary A.

Some of these we're from the '60's most from the '70's.


----------



## astroNikon

Mish was knocked out of the top 10
Mmaria back up there


----------



## snowbear

I'm back from dinner.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Some of these we're from the '60's most from the '70's.


Then they aren't older than me.


----------



## snowbear

It was good - we had green beans and rice.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm back from dinner.


Oh good. Now go guess the whatsit so I can take my evening NyQuil.


----------



## snowbear

I won't talk about the other thing we had.


Spoiler: What it was



Pork Chops


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> No C&C, Feedback on my images. I should have numbered them.



This isn't a real photography thread, but OK:


----------



## snowbear

On a scale of one to ten, I'd rate them between one and ten.


----------



## sm4him

St. Louis receiver wide open!
Rams 14, SF a big zippo, less than one minute to go, 1st quarter.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Oh good. Now go guess the whatsit so I can take my evening NyQuil.



OK.  A post is a post.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> On a scale of one to ten, I'd rate them between one and ten.


That's GOLDEN, right there.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, I'd rate them between one and ten.
> 
> 
> 
> That's GOLDEN, right there.
Click to expand...


I call them as I see them.


----------



## snowbear

Your whatzit is intriguing -- maybe better than the last one.


----------



## snowbear

I keep thinking "enameled metal" -- oh, wait a minute!


----------



## snowbear

My guess is in.


----------



## snowbear

I guess _that_ wasn't it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I keep thinking "enameled metal" -- oh, wait a minute!


WOOT!!
Doing the happy dance...
because now I can take my NyQuil!


----------



## limr

I haven't made a guess in that thread in a while. Partly because I'm not sure I want the pressure of getting the answer right and having to post one of my own!


----------



## limr

You giant jammin' Q!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I haven't made a guess in that thread in a while. Partly because I'm not sure I want the pressure of getting the answer right and having to post one of my own!


Yeah, this last time caught me off guard. I popped in just to look at it, and was so surprised that I knew exactly what it was, that I answered...not thinking for a minute about what in the world I was gonna post if I was right!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> On a scale of one to ten, I'd rate them between one and ten.


Thank you ... but you are being too kind.


----------



## sm4him

San Francisco scored a FG while I was "otherwise occupied," I guess. SF 3, St. Louis 14, 5:45 to go in the half.


----------



## sm4him

Took my NyQuil, drinking my nightly tonic with lime.
I've switched to the laptop so I can climb into bed and postwhore until the giant jammin' Q begins to kick my sit-upon and the words all start to blur.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... more bad weather for the East Coast.


----------



## Gary A.

The Rams are moving.


----------



## Gary A.

I remember Roman Gabriel.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... more bad weather for the East Coast.


Some really bad storms approaching the area of West TN where my eldest lives. Hoping it doesn't hammer them as hard as it's hit some places west of them.
And also hoping it loses steam coming over the plateau. We've had enough of that jam.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I've switched to the laptop so I can climb into bed and *postwhore until the giant jammin' Q begins to kick my sit-upon* and the words all start to blur.



That is The.Best.Phrase I've read in a very long time.

Postwhore until the giant jamming Q begins to kick my sit-upon.

I just had to type it out myself.

What makes it beautiful is the sudden modesty of the word "sit-upon."


----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I haven't made a guess in that thread in a while. Partly because I'm not sure I want the pressure of getting the answer right and having to post one of my own!



No pressure.  If you win and don't post, we'll just go around you, like we did Runnah.


----------



## sm4him

Man, that SF player had the Rams runner WRAPPED up and then just seemed like he just let go of him! Guy got about another 15 yards out of the play.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... more bad weather for the East Coast.



Is there? I never pay attention to the weather. My family knows this about me and yet my mother still asks me what the weather is going to be like that day. My response is usually, "Have you met me?"


----------



## Gary A.

The Ram's uniforms are prettier.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made a guess in that thread in a while. Partly because I'm not sure I want the pressure of getting the answer right and having to post one of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pressure.  If you win and don't post, we'll just go around you, like we did Runnah.
Click to expand...


Cool. Maybe I'll make a few guesses.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... more bad weather for the East Coast.



Just got a bunch of weather alert texts on my phone. I'd go look at the radar on our local station's online page, but the last time I did that, I saw that awful article about the leech.  I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## snerd

Thread views................. 14,305. Haters gonna hate, but they're reading everything posted LOL!!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... more bad weather for the East Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there? I never pay attention to the weather. My family knows this about me and yet my mother still asks me what the weather is going to be like that day. My response is usually, "Have you met me?"
Click to expand...

I'm not that big of a weather person, unless I'm traveling. I do have San Diego and St. Louis dialed into the weather app because that's where my kids live. Mary Lou needs to check on the weather everyday.


----------



## sm4him

From the text alerts: Heavy rainfall expected from early Tuesday morning until early Wednesday morning. 2 to 4 inches possible.
Oh joy.

At least the text didn't use words like "winds in excess of" or "hail the size of..." 
Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Gary A.

And we live in a place that barely has seasons.


----------



## Gary A.

We're supposed to lose ten degrees between today and tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

I had to take two more shots of my "What is it??" object.


----------



## snowbear

Just in case nobody can get it.


----------



## Gary A.

In the 80's today ... in the 70's tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.

Lloyd scores for SF.


----------



## sm4him

Aw man, the Rams just BLEW the secondary coverage. SF receiver all alone down field.
SF within 4, just about halftime.


----------



## Gary A.

Great toss.


----------



## snowbear

We hit 77 today, and muggy.


----------



## limr

I found that when I paid attention to the weather, it just stressed me out unnecessarily. If something big is on its way, I'm sure I'll hear about it anyway.


----------



## snowbear

We had to put the A/C back on.


----------



## Gary A.

14 seconds ...


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> In the 80's today ... in the 70's tomorrow.



I hate cold weather. I really, really hate it. Every year, I wonder whether I'll even make it through another winter.
When I was younger, though, I also didn't really like Florida, because I enjoyed at least getting to have distinct seasons.

The older I get, the more appealing Florida, or maybe coastal SC/GA, becomes to me. 
If it weren't for my mom and family being here, I could see myself heading south before too many more years pass.


----------



## Gary A.

We use our A/C about ten to 14 days a year. Almost never at night.


----------



## snowbear

We like Maine.


----------



## sm4him

I haven't had the A/C on since mid-September. Even though MOST of our days are still in the 70s, even a few into the 80s. I rather enjoy being warm.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> We had to put the A/C back on.



Ew. I think I'd lose my sh!t if it became warm enough to put the A/C back on at this point.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> We like Maine.



Love love love Maine. I'd move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## snowbear

It wasn't so much the temperature but the humidity.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 80's today ... in the 70's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cold weather. I really, really hate it. Every year, I wonder whether I'll even make it through another winter.
> When I was younger, though, I also didn't really like Florida, because I enjoyed at least getting to have distinct seasons.
> 
> The older I get, the more appealing Florida, or maybe coastal SC/GA, becomes to me.
> If it weren't for my mom and family being here, I could see myself heading south before too many more years pass.
Click to expand...


I think I'm the opposite. I am much less tolerant of heat as I get older.


----------



## sm4him

I like Maine...lobsters.

As long as I don't have to go to Maine to get them.


----------



## sm4him

Humidity is a wonderful thing! Embrace it!
Yeah, I'm pretty weird. My sister and I are two of the only people I know who just LOVE our summer weather when the whole outdoors feels like you just stepped out of a steaming hot shower, and the bathroom door is still closed.


----------



## sm4him

Aight. I'm kinda startin' to wess my mords up, so Imma gonna go sleepy bye-bye now.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Humidity is a wonderful thing! Embrace it!
> Yeah, I'm pretty weird. My sister and I are two of the only people I know who just LOVE our summer weather when the whole outdoors feels like you just stepped out of a steaming hot shower, and the bathroom door is still closed.



I'm going to ignore that since it will just make me think of summer, and that will just give me agida.

Here, some more "artsy" point and shoot snaps!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Okay, one more.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Aight. I'm kinda startin' to wess my mords up, so Imma gonna go sleepy bye-bye now.



Nighty-night.


----------



## snowbear

Time to party!!!


----------



## snowbear

Winding down for the night.


----------



## limr

Some kind of party


----------



## limr

But it does seem like it's a quiet night in Leaderboardland.


----------



## limr

I'll be starting my nightly toilette very soon.


----------



## snerd

Ode de toilet.


----------



## limr

For some bizarre unknown reason, I decided that counting my books would be a good sort of "meditation" - a mindless, repetitive action that would help transition my mind to a quieter state and ready for sleep.


----------



## limr

I am screwed whenever it comes time to move again.


----------



## limr

I've got 1,200 books.


----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

The good thing is I'm no longer thinking of the stresses of the day.


----------



## limr

I would say, "But the bad news is..." but there is no bad news. I love books. I love _my_ books. I look above me as I type and see my 13 volumes of the 1933 OED and it just makes me happy. There are books in every room and they make me happy.

So now I'm nice and calm for bedtime


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> I would say, "But the bad news is..." but there is no bad news. I love books. I love _my_ books. I look above me as I type and see my 13 volumes of the 1933 OED and it just makes me happy. There are books in every room and they make me happy.
> 
> So now I'm nice and calm for bedtime


It's scary how much you and my wife are book-addicts.


----------



## limr

The book that will be joining me in bed is A Russian Journal, a 1947 travelogue written by John Steinbeck and photographed by Robert Capa.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, "But the bad news is..." but there is no bad news. I love books. I love _my_ books. I look above me as I type and see my 13 volumes of the 1933 OED and it just makes me happy. There are books in every room and they make me happy.
> 
> So now I'm nice and calm for bedtime
> 
> 
> 
> It's scary how much you and my wife are book-addicts.
Click to expand...


Your wife is good people, then. And that means by association, you are good people, too! That IS scary, eh


----------



## snerd

If I were to take pics of her books, I'd have to hit every room in  the house too. Bookshelves everywhere, and books everywhere!


----------



## snerd

Where I do most of my reading..................


----------



## limr

That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## snerd




----------



## Paul Tucker

hahahahahah i think i love this thread!


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> If I were to take pics of her books, I'd have to hit every room in  the house too. Bookshelves everywhere, and books everywhere!



So do I. And you want to hear what's really scary? I have different bookshelves for different categories of books. In my office, I have my non-fiction shelves (organized by subject) and a bookcase specifically for my teaching books. All the dictionaries are in the office.

In the living room, I start the fiction, which continues into the hallway (these are alphabetized.) Also in the hallway is a barrister bookshelf that my really old "collectible" sort of books - Shakespeare anthologies, Nancy Drew series...that sort of thing.

The bedroom contains some fiction and non-fiction that are used more decoratively, but there's also a "green room" shelf next to my bed for books that I'm planning on reading next.

I will say that I don't have any books in the bathroom. And the kitchen of course has the cookbooks!


----------



## limr

Paul Tucker said:


> hahahahahah i *think *i love this thread!



No, you KNOW you love this thread!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> For some bizarre unknown reason, I decided that counting my books would be a good sort of "meditation" - a mindless, repetitive action that would help transition my mind to a quieter state and ready for sleep.


Only if your books are about sheep.


----------



## snerd

Good grief! It's not OCD is it?! My wife doesn't cook, so no cookbooks.

Take my wife. Please!



..................


----------



## Gary A.

What is humidity?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some bizarre unknown reason, I decided that counting my books would be a good sort of "meditation" - a mindless, repetitive action that would help transition my mind to a quieter state and ready for sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if your books are about sheep.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there's one in there somewhere.

I do have a novel called Moo by Jane Smiley. Ironically, the animal 'character' in that book was a giant pig.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> Good grief! *It's not OCD is it*?! My wife doesn't cook, so no cookbooks.



Maybe just a little.



> Take my wife. Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ..................



Okay, Henny


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I've got 1,200 books.


You need to start a Free Little Library ... one of those Take-a-Book - Leave-a-Book thingies.


----------



## snerd

> Take my wife. Please!


Last night, I fell asleep with a cigarette in my hand..................... she lit it!!! I get no respect!!


----------



## snerd

I take my wife everywhere............................. she always finds her way back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snerd

Stop me if you've heard this one.....................


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> What is humidity?



The east coast answer to earthquakes.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 1,200 books.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start a Free Little Library ... one of those Take-a-Book - Leave-a-Book thingies.
Click to expand...


But... but...then they would take my books! You think a woman who categorizes and alphabetizes her 1,200 books is going to let anyone borrow any of them? That's as scary as...well...as CLOWNS!


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east coast answer to earthquakes.
Click to expand...

I thought that was hurricanes.


----------



## minicoop1985

LARGER... than the MOON!


----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> Good grief! It's not OCD is it?! My wife doesn't cook, so no cookbooks,



Mine does.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 1,200 books.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to start a Free Little Library ... one of those Take-a-Book - Leave-a-Book thingies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But... but...then they would take my books! You think a woman who categorizes and alphabetizes her 1,200 books is going to let anyone borrow any of them? That's as scary as...well...as CLOWNS!
Click to expand...

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## limr

You can see some of the office shelves behind Mrs.Parker here:


----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Sorry, my bad.



'Salright!


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is humidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The east coast answer to earthquakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was hurricanes.
Click to expand...


Hurricanes are just overachieving rain storms.


----------



## snerd

Mrs Parker LOL! Reminds me of Family Affair. Mrs Beasley. Buffy!! Jodie!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Selfie.


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Selfie.


Hey, that's a pretty good selfie.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Selfie.



'Lil Cutie!!


----------



## limr

I even have Zelda standing guard:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

Thanks, gents! Have a


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Because I couldn't find the winky face fast enough. Too many damn smileys.


----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

Finally, there it is! 

Nah, the moment's passed.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Because I couldn't find the winky face fast enough. Too many damn smileys.


Yeah, they could use a good culling.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

That is one spazzo drummer!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I was going to ask what band, but then I see in the background that it was a drumming competition.

I think you should totally go shoot the Air Guitar World Championships!


----------



## snowbear

Once again with the tide she slips her lines,
Turns her head and comes awake;
Where she lay so still there at Privateer's Wharf,
Now she quickly gathers way.
She will range far south from the harbor mouth,
And rejoice with every wave.
Who will know the Bluenose in the sun?


----------



## Gary A.

snerd said:


> That is one spazzo drummer!!


----------



## snowbear

Feel her bow rise free of Mother Sea
In a sunburst cloud of spray,
That stings the cheek while the rigging will speak
Of sea-miles gone away;
She is always best under full press
Hard over as she'll lay.
And who will know the Bluenose in the sun?


----------



## snowbear

That proud, fast queen of the Grand Banks fleet
Portrayed on every dime;
Knew hard work in her time
Hard work in every line.


----------



## snowbear

The rich men's toys of the Gloucester boys
With their token bit of cod;
They snapped their spars and strained to pass her by
But she left them all behind.


----------



## snowbear

Now her namesake daughter remains to show what she has been,
What every schoolboy remembers and will not come again;
To think she's the last of the Grand Banks schooners
That fed so many men.
And who will know the Bluenose in the sun?


----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

So does she not take wing like a living thing
Child of the moving tide?
See her pass with grace on the water's face
With clean and quiet pride;
Our own tall ship of great renown still lifts unto the sky
Who will know the Bluenose in the sun?

"Bluenose" -- Stan Rogers.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I couldn't find the winky face fast enough. Too many damn smileys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they could use a good culling.
Click to expand...


You mean we don't need to express when we are "heart-borken"?  Or "chargrined'?  Or a teapot? Or an ampersand?   (Edit: Duh, the "at" sign, not the ampersand. Durrr! )

This one is still my favorite:  Emptiness. For when you MUST express your existential ennui and/or post-modern malaise with an emoji.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I was going to ask what band, but then I see in the background that it was a drumming competition.
> 
> I think you should totally go shoot the Air Guitar World Championships!


Line me up and I'm there.

The drummer is Eric Improda, a friend of the family. He came in second in the Guitar Center Drum-Off. His band is Night Verses.


----------



## limr

Right, folks, that's my time here tonight! I'll be here all week...well, all month really. It's been great! Try the veal!


----------



## snerd

Nighty night!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Right, folks, that's my time here tonight! I'll be here all week...well, all month really. It's been great! Try the veal!


Goodnight.


----------



## snowbear

Good night, fellow fools.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good night, fellow fools.


Goodnight Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> sSt. Louis receiver wide open!
> Rams 14, SF a big zippo, less than one minute to go, 1st quarter.


I think SF is gonna win


----------



## astroNikon

Boy 'ya all shot right past 5000 posts there


----------



## astroNikon

Oh well
I checked in
It's time for a nap now


----------



## mishele

Can't sleep!! Entertain me!


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Can't sleep!! Entertain me!


I can juggle.


----------



## mishele

Oooooo!! Fun!!! Please do!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele

I like your Orange jumpsuit!


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Oooooo!! Fun!!! Please do!


How about an apple, a torch and a bowling ball ... and I'll eat and juggle the apple at the same time:


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> I like your Orange jumpsuit!


They gave that to me when I was arrested.


----------



## mishele

It's that really you? Or is it just some random dude off the net?
Lol


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> It's that really you? Or is it just some random dude off the net?
> Lol


Neither. These are all my photos, so no real randomness ... but that isn't me. It was at the Lunar Festival held in LA's Chinatown. (I really can juggle.)


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your Orange jumpsuit!
> 
> 
> 
> They gave that to me when I was arrested.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.

So why can't you sleep?


----------



## mishele

Hehe 
I can only imagine what you were arrested for.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Hehe
> I can only imagine what you were arrested for.


I used to get arrested all the time ... well, not really all the time ... but after two or three times it feels like all the time. That hand in the above photo is reaching out to arrest me. I took that snap, spun around and attempted to make my getaway when the coppers nabbed me.


----------



## Gary A.

You ever been arrested?


----------



## Gary A.

It's not a lot of fun.


----------



## mishele

So what exactly were you getting arrested for? Hehe


----------



## Gary A.

Not anything like the movies.


----------



## Gary A.

Puts a real crimp in your evening.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> So what exactly were you getting arrested for? Hehe


That time ... I was arrested for taking photos of the Anaheim Police arresting that AP photog. His name was George ... can't remember his last name ... I think it started with a 'B'.


----------



## Gary A.

In spite of my arrest record, I've never been convicted.


----------



## Gary A.

Knock on wood, lol.


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook is dreaming. I can hear her woofing in her sleep.


----------



## mishele

Me arrested?! Only in role play. Hehe


----------



## Gary A.

Speaking of sleep.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Me arrested?! Only in role play. Hehe


That could be fun .. those fur wrapped handcuffs and all.


----------



## Gary A.

I've never been handcuff with the cool metal ones ... always those crummy plastic-tie things that cut into your wrist, especially since all your gear has slipped off your shoulders and adding a ton more weight which increases the pain on the wrists.


----------



## mishele

Lol Fur wrapped?!! Those are for pussies! 
The closest I came to being in any kind of trouble with cops was when I was in HS. I was out past curfew with some friends. The cop made us all sit on the curb and took our names. I was scared shitless because I had a bunch of pot in my shoe.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> Speaking of sleep.


I think I need to get some.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Lol Fur wrapped?!! Those are for pussies!
> The closest I came to being in any kind of trouble with chips was when I was in HS. I was out past curfew with some friends. The cop made us all sit on the curb and took our names. I was scared shitless because I had a bunch of out in my shoe.


LOL. They'd never look in your shoes.


----------



## mishele

Goodnight!


----------



## Gary A.

Why are you a staff member and I'm just a nobody?


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Goodnight!


Goodnight.


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Fur wrapped?!! Those are for pussies!
> The closest I came to being in any kind of trouble with chips was when I was in HS. I was out past curfew with some friends. The cop made us all sit on the curb and took our names. I was scared shitless because I had a bunch of out in my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. They'd never look in your shoes.
Click to expand...

I was a young HS kid!! I was probably high too. So I wasn't thinking completely logical!! Lol


----------



## Gary A.

But 20 more posts and I tie Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

If I tie Chuck, he'll probably get the runs.


----------



## mishele

Did I fall off the board yet? Lol I can't see it I'm on my phone.


----------



## Gary A.

This is the Palos Verdes Peninsula:


----------



## Gary A.

I don't see you.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria is in last with 201.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele

Ahhh!! I'm off the board!!! Hehe
Damn life and ****!!


----------



## Gary A.

That's Catalina.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Ahhh!! I'm off the board!!! Hehe
> Damn life and ****!!


As a Staff Member, you can easily get back in ... put in a fix ...


----------



## Gary A.

In B&W


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele

Oh wow! Beautiful place. I've never been to California. Someday!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele

Ever go to Hawaii?


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful place. I've never been to California. Someday!!


PV separates Santa Monica Bay (to the north) from LA and Long Beach harbors (to the south).


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Ever go to Hawaii?


Yep.


----------



## Gary A.

And you?


----------



## mishele

I've been to Maui and Kauai. 
That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> I've been to Maui and Kauai.
> That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.


Hold on ...


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Maui and Kauai.
> That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ...
Click to expand...

Lol I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures from my phone.


----------



## Gary A.

Can't find it ... 







There is a part of PV that looks very much like Kauai ... the cliffs and all.


----------



## Gary A.

Still can't find it.


----------



## mishele

I'll post my Kauai cliffs tomorrow. 
I absolutely love Kauai. So beautiful!!


----------



## Gary A.

Still can't find it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight. Off to bed.


----------



## mishele

What's that one? =)


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Monica Pier


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele

3am here!! I might try to go back to sleep.  Thank you for the California tour!!


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> 3am here!! I might try to go back to sleep.  Thank you for the California tour!!


You've seen nothing. lol


----------



## sm4him

<sips coffee, tries in vain to breathe through a very stuffy nose>

Morning, Leaderboard; anybody else up yet?


----------



## sm4him

The weather and I are *both* dreich today.

Nothing but dreich.


----------



## sm4him

I see Gary blew past me last night.

Good.


----------



## sm4him

Not going to work today. Temperature just over 100. All stuffed up, queasy, headache.


----------



## sm4him

Oh no, my coffee cup is empty.
It must have a leak in it!


----------



## sm4him

Birds I've photographed, A to Z:


----------



## sm4him

American Avocet


----------



## sm4him

Bufflehead

(Who named this poor duck?)


----------



## sm4him

Canvasback


----------



## sm4him

Downy Woodpecker


----------



## sm4him

Eastern Towhee


----------



## sm4him

Field Sparrow


----------



## sm4him

Golden-Crowned Kinglet


----------



## sm4him

Hermit Thrush


----------



## sm4him

Indigo Bunting


----------



## sm4him

Killdeer


----------



## sm4him

Lesser Scaup


----------



## sm4him

Merlin


----------



## sm4him

Northern Pintail


----------



## sm4him

Osprey


----------



## sm4him

Pine Siskin


----------



## sm4him

Quail


----------



## sm4him

Red-Shouldered Hawk


----------



## sm4him

Sandhill Crane


----------



## sm4him

Tufted Titmouse


----------



## sm4him

Vesper Sparrow


----------



## sm4him

Wood Duck


----------



## sm4him

Yellow-Breasted Chat


----------



## sm4him

I'm only missing J, U, X and Z to have photographed my way through the whole alphabet.


----------



## sm4him

There's a Juniper Titmouse; I'll have to go out west to find that one though.
Also a Jabiru, which looks really cool--it's a kind of stork, but it's mostly in Central and South America. I have a friend who goes to Brazil a lot; maybe I can go with her sometime. I'd love to do that anyway.
Brazil has a bunch of cool birds.


----------



## sm4him

U: There's an Upland Sandpiper. It's only around here during migration and not that common even then, but at least there's a chance I could get this one.


----------



## sm4him

There's even an X bird!
The Xantus's Murrelet. Fat chance of ever getting a picture of it though. It's only on the Pacific and even then, rarely ever seen from the coast. It tends to stay in deeper waters.


----------



## sm4him

Z: There's a Zone-tailed Hawk.
That's another one I'd have to go west for. Southwest TX or New Mexico, maybe.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe I should just list every bird I've taken a picture of. There are, last I checked, over 150 of them, and I've only named 26 so far.


----------



## sm4him

But don't worry, I'm not gonna do that.

Yet.


----------



## sm4him

I have absolutely no idea why I'm postwhoring this morning.

I don't even CARE about trying to get ahead of anybody.


----------



## sm4him

And when there's nobody here to talk to, it's not as much fun.


----------



## sm4him

On the other hand, it's not like there's anybody in my HOUSE to talk to either, so probably better to type to myself than talk to myself.


----------



## sm4him

There's my cats, but they mostly just order me around:

"Feed me."
"Clean my litter box"
"Pet me"
"STOP touching me."


----------



## sm4him

Guess I'll go get more coffee.

Because clearly, I'm not yet wound up enough.


----------



## sm4him

I could participate in a clinical trial right now on the effects of taking NyQuil and drinking a lot of coffee in combination.


----------



## sm4him

Hint: The Big Q, NyQuil, wins, every time.

You just twitch a lot while you're unconscious.


----------



## sm4him

It's way past time for sunrise, but it's so stormy here it still looks like nighttime.


----------



## sm4him

By my calculations, which may be sometime skewed by the meds mixed with caffeine,  if you had started at midnight on Oct. 1 and posted for 8 hours a day, every day, as often as the jammin' time limit will allow, by midnight on Oct. 31 you would have 29,760 posts.

We are ALL slackers.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> We are ALL slackers.


 
Not me.  I excel at everything I do.

Turns out what I do doesn't require much motivation.


----------



## sm4him

I like Apples.


----------



## sm4him

and Bananas. They're yummy.


----------



## sm4him

Also Cherries. Cherries are my favorite fruit.


----------



## limr

12 pages overnght? Youse people are killin' me.

Coffee in 4 minutes...


----------



## sm4him

My grandmother used to always ask me what kind of cake I wanted her to make for my birthday. My answer was always "cherry pie."

And she always listened and made me a cherry pie instead of cake for my birthday.  She made the BEST cherry pies.
And every other kind of pie.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> 12 pages overnght? Youse people are killin' me.
> 
> Coffee in 4 minutes...


Oh, man, thank goodness you're here!!! You've saved me from typing an entire A-Z list of the kinds of fruit I like!!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> 12 pages overnght? Youse people are killin' me.
> 
> Coffee in 4 minutes...



Almost ALL of it was Gary. He went from like, 70 or 80 posts behind me to almost moving into first place last night. All with pictures.


----------



## sm4him

Coffee in 4 minutes... ??

If I haven't had coffee, I don't speak to anyone, I don't type anything. There can be NO social interaction before the morning nectar of the gods is streaming its way through my system.


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 pages overnght? Youse people are killin' me.
> 
> Coffee in 4 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man, thank goodness you're here!!! You've saved me from typing an entire A-Z list of the kinds of fruit I like!!
Click to expand...


Also, I can't think of a fruit that starts with a "D."

Oh wait. Dates!! I don't like those, though. I can't think of a "D" fruit I actually like.


----------



## sm4him

Oh yikes! I don't even want to drive PAST this:


----------



## limr

Whew, done!

Now I can add to the drivel


----------



## mishele

Gary A. said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Maui and Kauai.
> That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ...
Click to expand...




IMG_5841b-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Maui and Kauai.
> That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5841b-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr
Click to expand...


That is WAY too beautimous to be posting in this thread of insipidity!


----------



## limr

A couple of years ago, I bought one of those one-cup pod coffee makers (not the K-cup) and put it on window sill near my bed. I had such a hard time getting up - and that semester I had early classes - and I thought that if I could get that coffee smell into my nose, I'd wake up more easily.


----------



## mishele

IMG_5902b-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## limr

All I had to do was hit the snooze button, then reach a little further to hit the "on" button on the coffee maker.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Whew, done!
> 
> Now I can add to the drivel


I am so thankful, because I was really having trouble keeping the drivel going all alone.


----------



## limr

It worked for a little while.

(Damnit, 5 more jamming seconds!)


----------



## sm4him

Uh-OH. Gotta hang onto my hat, here come the storms!!

Wait. Where'd I put my hat?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, done!
> 
> Now I can add to the drivel
> 
> 
> 
> I am so thankful, because I was really having trouble keeping the drivel going all alone.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's hard work!


----------



## limr

After a while, I'd hit the "on" button and then fall asleep again anyway, even with the coffee smell.


----------



## limr

Or I'd forget to turn it on.

(15 seconds...)

(3 seconds...)


----------



## limr

Really, I thnk it just stopped fooling me. The coffee from that thing was crap. It might have smelled like coffee but it just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## limr

So I stopped using it. I thnk it's still around somewhere. Not sure why I haven't thrown it out yet.


----------



## limr

Ok, I'm all out of boring coffee maker stories.


----------



## mishele

Waves 2 by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## limr

So last night I was at 702 and this morning I'm at 754? It felt like I had posted so much more crapola than 52 posts.


----------



## sm4him

My saddest coffee maker story is the morning I went to make coffee and broke the coffee pot. Didn't have anything else I could use.

I was about ready to just chew on the beans.


----------



## limr

Poswhoring makes one post feel like 5.


----------



## sm4him

These days, I always have at least two coffee makers of some sort, so a tragedy like that doesn't happen again.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> My saddest coffee maker story is the morning I went to make coffee and broke the coffee pot. Didn't have anything else I could use.
> 
> I was about ready to just chew on the beans.



That's not sad; that's terrifying! Dude, always have a back up!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> These days, I always have at least two coffee makers of some sort, so a tragedy like that doesn't happen again.



Good, good, good. Whew! I was worried there.


----------



## sm4him

I know. I feel like I postwhored my little heart out yesterday, but I just fell further behind.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, look the board refreshed! Gary went from 3rd to 1st in one night.


----------



## sm4him

Well, Charlie can fight that battle if he wants, I'm done competing.  Just having fun now.

Oh wait, I was done competing on Oct. 2.


----------



## limr

Yup. I try and try, and yet I remain solidly mediocre.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My saddest coffee maker story is the morning I went to make coffee and broke the coffee pot. Didn't have anything else I could use.
> 
> I was about ready to just chew on the beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not sad; that's terrifying! Dude, always have a back up!
Click to expand...


In my defense, this happened when I had two small children. My brain cells were not capable of functioning correctly at the time.


----------



## limr

Yeah, me too. The challenge was to get ON the Leaderboard. I knew I was never going to win it.


----------



## limr

Ah yes, kids will mess you up. Fair enough


----------



## mmaria

I posted a selfie ........ just saying


----------



## limr

I think I'm going to have Leaderboard withdrawal next month.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I posted a selfie ........ just saying



Where? 

I posted one here last night. It's buried in the 240 pages somewhere.


----------



## limr

Meh, jammit, I'll just post it again! It's Leaderboard!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a selfie ........ just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> I posted one here last night. It's buried in the 240 pages somewhere.
Click to expand...

in Post a picture of yourself thread


----------



## limr

Crap, now I have to find it again.


----------



## limr

Jammit, the fuel truck just got here! Hang on...


----------



## snowbear

Good morning to the lovely ladies of the Leaderboard (alliteration - yes!).
I got to sleep until 8:00 this morning since  my darling wife fed the kitties.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I think I'm going to have Leaderboard withdrawal next month.



As far as I'm concerned, Nov. 1st cannot get here soon enough.  I feel strangely compelled to see this to completion, but it is wearing me out!


----------



## limr

Charlie!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning to the lovely ladies of the Leaderboard (alliteration - yes!).
> I got to sleep until 8:00 this morning since  my darling wife fed the kitties.


HEY Charlie!! Glad you're here, I was starting to think the Ebola Chicken had gotten you!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have Leaderboard withdrawal next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Nov. 1st cannot get here soon enough.  I feel strangely compelled to see this to completion, but it is wearing me out!
Click to expand...


I see we're broken in much the same way


----------



## runnah




----------



## snowbear

Sharon, yesterday I also decided that I wasn't worried about a win, but will just post my usual nonsense.  Loved your birding monologue - it's funny how you can do that when there's no one else about.


----------



## sm4him

But Gary DID get you. Passed you up with about six bazillion photo posts last night.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon, yesterday I also decided that I wasn't worried about a win, but will just post my usual nonsense.  Loved your birding monologue - it's funny how you can do that when there's no one else about.


I'm just glad Leonore showed up before I got very far with the "fruits I like" postings...


----------



## sm4him

We now have THREE people who have already more than doubled the previous Top Poster count.  C'mon Leonore and Astro!


----------



## limr

runnah said:


>



I see runnah is broken in an entirely different way, however.


----------



## limr

Still looking for that jammin' selfie.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see runnah is broken in an entirely different way, however.
Click to expand...


The best way possible.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Still looking for that jammin' selfie.


I gave up at about page 240 last night, and I saw your selfie, so it must have been before that.

Unless I saw it this morning while I was catching up. So, never mind. It could be anywhere.


----------



## limr

Found it!


----------



## limr

Marija, here's my selfie! Hey! Hey!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see runnah is broken in an entirely different way, however.
Click to expand...


He also posted a selfie.


----------



## sm4him

Leonore, I meant to reply when I saw that earlier--that's a very creative selfie!


----------



## limr

This makes me giggle like a fool.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Leonore, I meant to reply when I saw that earlier--that's a very creative selfie!



Thanks! Just one more thing I can coax out of a little point and shoot  And that was my first one, a GE something or other. Even dinkier than the Canon.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Marija, here's my selfie! Hey! Hey!


 I like your selfies!

miss you! wanna do coffee with you


----------



## runnah

Working hard yo.


----------



## snowbear

I agree, that's a creative one, Lenny.

I have one too, well, sort of.


----------



## sm4him

Point-and-shoot can do good things. I actually won a couple of ribbons in our county fair one year with pictures from my little Canon Powershot a630.


----------



## sm4him

My avatar is a selfie.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Working hard yo.
> View attachment 86723


don't work! have fun!


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija, here's my selfie! Hey! Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your selfies!
> 
> miss you! wanna do coffee with you
Click to expand...


We can have synchronized coffee! Do you have any right now? I've still got anther cup in the pot.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija, here's my selfie! Hey! Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your selfies!
> 
> miss you! wanna do coffee with you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can have synchronized coffee! Do you have any right now? I've still got anther cup in the pot.
Click to expand...

I am having coffee right now 

why don't you like my selfie?


----------



## sm4him

Wait for me!! My next cup will be ready in about 30 seconds...


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Wait for me!! My next cup will be ready in about 30 seconds...


of course we'll wait...


----------



## snowbear

There are a couple of me on my Flickr page but I didn't take them. The closest thing on morgueFile is in my portfolio - a vague reflection of me in a truck grille.


----------



## mmaria

I wanted to edit some pictures....


----------



## mishele

Selfie...Me and Kevin Spacey



I love Kevin Spacey and House of Cards!! Season 2...Boom done!! by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I have my second cup now.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> why don't you like my selfie?



Going to check it now. Had to deal with actually talking to people for a minute. That was exhausting!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for me!! My next cup will be ready in about 30 seconds...
> 
> 
> 
> of course we'll wait...
Click to expand...

Okay, got it!
And 3, 2, 1...sip!


----------



## limr

Man, this netbook is slow for some reason..


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you like my selfie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to check it now. Had to deal with actually talking to people for a minute. That was exhausting!
Click to expand...

oh I see, completely understand! 

now... go like me!


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working hard yo.
> View attachment 86723
> 
> 
> 
> don't work! have fun!
Click to expand...


**** has to get done!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you like my selfie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to check it now. Had to deal with actually talking to people for a minute. That was exhausting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh I see, completely understand!
> 
> now... go like me!
Click to expand...

Just for you, Marija, I went ALL the way out into some foreign thread, just so I could like your selfie!

I'm in danger of becoming a Leaderboard hermit. I gotta get out more.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> oh I see, completely understand!
> 
> now... go like me!



I winner'd you!  

I want a sweater like that.


----------



## limr

I know! I clicked on the link and instead of opening a new tab, it just went to the thread and I thought, "No! I'm leaving the Leaderboard!"


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working hard yo.
> View attachment 86723
> 
> 
> 
> don't work! have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> **** has to get done!
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

I'm going to need therapy after this.


----------



## limr

Okay, maybe I needed therapy before this, too. Shaddap.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Just for you, Marija, I went ALL the way out into some foreign thread, just so I could like your selfie!
> 
> I'm in danger of becoming a Leaderboard hermit. I gotta get out more.


 lol!

THANK YOU  now I think that you actually truly like me 

you know I like you!


----------



## limr

Pouring coffee and heading to the office (at home) to start grading papers. Which means I'll have to postwhore in between every paper so I can stay sane! 

How jammed up is that?


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I winner'd you!
> 
> I want a sweater like that.


 now I feel a lot better 

the sweater is really nice and comfy


----------



## snowbear

I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!



I did too, I wasn't expecting her to goose me tho.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Marija, here's my selfie! Hey! Hey!





You get one, too.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!


going there to like it


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, I wasn't expecting her to goose me tho.
Click to expand...

want some more?


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, I wasn't expecting her to goose me tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> want some more?
Click to expand...

What's going on over here?!!


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> What's going on over here?!!


 I don't know!!!


....but you can jump right in


----------



## Gary A.

Good Morning Leaderboarders.


----------



## limr

Hey Gary! Good morning, Cook!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Selfie...Me and Kevin Spacey
> 
> 
> 
> I love Kevin Spacey and House of Cards!! Season 2...Boom done!! by Mishele21, on Flickr





mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, I wasn't expecting her to goose me tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> want some more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's going on over here?!!
Click to expand...


Hug-fest for selfies.  Here's yours.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Not going to work today. Temperature just over 100. All stuffed up, queasy, headache.


Damn Sharon, maybe you should see a doc.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Hey Gary! Good morning, Cook!


Cook says Good Morning. We had a good tumble this morning, playing around in the living room.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Oh no, my coffee cup is empty.
> It must have a leak in it!


Man, I hate it when that happens. I have a hole in the top of mine.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Quail


The Quail is our State bird. It doesn't fly, it jogs.


----------



## snowbear

Heading out.  Have fun.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> There's a Juniper Titmouse; I'll have to go out west to find that one though.
> Also a Jabiru, which looks really cool--it's a kind of stork, but it's mostly in Central and South America. I have a friend who goes to Brazil a lot; maybe I can go with her sometime. I'd love to do that anyway.
> Brazil has a bunch of cool birds.


Jaybird, Jailbird


----------



## mmaria

lunch time here...

I made chicken soup, mashed potatoes, grayling, salad  


have to eat something!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Hint: The Big Q, NyQuil, wins, every time.
> 
> You just twitch a lot while you're unconscious.


How would you know?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> The Quail is our State bird. It doesn't fly, it jogs.


 

And it tastes delicious when wrapped in bacon and broiled.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to work today. Temperature just over 100. All stuffed up, queasy, headache.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Sharon, maybe you should see a doc.
Click to expand...

Entirely possible.
But I haven't quite yet hit my "you must be at least THIS sick before you break down and make a doctor appt." standard.  If I throw up, I'll pass that threshold.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Selfie...Me and Kevin Spacey
> 
> 
> 
> I love Kevin Spacey and House of Cards!! Season 2...Boom done!! by Mishele21, on Flickr


 

He has a HAUUUUUUGE head.

And you're wonderfully creepy.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> lunch time here...
> 
> I made chicken soup, mashed potatoes, grayling, salad
> 
> 
> have to eat something!


Too early even for breakfast here. Still dark out.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Juniper Titmouse; I'll have to go out west to find that one though.
> Also a Jabiru, which looks really cool--it's a kind of stork, but it's mostly in Central and South America. I have a friend who goes to Brazil a lot; maybe I can go with her sometime. I'd love to do that anyway.
> Brazil has a bunch of cool birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybird, Jailbird
Click to expand...

Maybe I could get away with "Jay, Blue"


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> By my calculations, which may be sometime skewed by the meds mixed with caffeine,  if you had started at midnight on Oct. 1 and posted for 8 hours a day, every day, as often as the jammin' time limit will allow, by midnight on Oct. 31 you would have 29,760 posts.
> 
> We are ALL slackers.


If we we weren't slackers we wouldn't be in this thread.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> lunch time here...
> 
> I made chicken soup, mashed potatoes, grayling, salad
> 
> 
> have to eat something!


Mashed potatoes, yum.

What is grayling?


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time here...
> 
> I made chicken soup, mashed potatoes, grayling, salad
> 
> 
> have to eat something!
> 
> 
> 
> Too early even for breakfast here. Still dark out.
Click to expand...

I just don't believe you!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Juniper Titmouse; I'll have to go out west to find that one though.
> Also a Jabiru, which looks really cool--it's a kind of stork, but it's mostly in Central and South America. I have a friend who goes to Brazil a lot; maybe I can go with her sometime. I'd love to do that anyway.
> Brazil has a bunch of cool birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybird, Jailbird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I could get away with "Jay, Blue"
Click to expand...

That's cheating.


----------



## limr

On my iPod when I turned it on: Rush.
Next up was BB King.
Now it's Mozart.

I will continue to provide updates as soon as they occur.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Mashed potatoes, yum.
> 
> What is grayling?


 lol

I should explain right away... It's a fish... It lives only in the purest rivers


----------



## limr

Did hubby catch it for you?


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time here...
> 
> I made chicken soup, mashed potatoes, grayling, salad
> 
> 
> have to eat something!
> 
> 
> 
> Too early even for breakfast here. Still dark out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't believe you!
Click to expand...

On what part? Maybe both. I just got the paper a few minutes ago, the street lights are still on and the Sun hasn't risen. Let go take another look. Hey, it's much lighter out than when I got the paper.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Did hubby catch it for you?


yup

and don't call him hubby... I'm mad at him


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I like Apples.


There are new blossoms sprouting on the apple tree.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> 12 pages overnght? Youse people are killin' me.
> 
> Coffee in 4 minutes...


Don Francisco pour moi.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My grandmother used to always ask me what kind of cake I wanted her to make for my birthday. My answer was always "cherry pie."
> 
> And she always listened and made me a cherry pie instead of cake for my birthday.  She made the BEST cherry pies.
> And every other kind of pie.


mmmmmhhhh pie. I like pie. My kids and I made pie.


----------



## limr

Next song by Alabina. (Alabina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did hubby catch it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> and don't call him hubby... I'm mad at him
Click to expand...


Oops, sorry. Let me fix that.

Did that ratfink bastard catch it for you?


----------



## limr

Charlie Parker.


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Maui and Kauai.
> That one picture reminded me of a coastline on Kauai.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5841b-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr
Click to expand...

That does look like Palos Verdes. There's a section of the Palos Verdes cliffs which looks like the Napali Coast.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did hubby catch it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> and don't call him hubby... I'm mad at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry. Let me fix that.
> 
> Did that ratfink bastard catch it for you?
Click to expand...

Don't you mean ratfink jammer?


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> IMG_5902b-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr


Nice.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mashed potatoes, yum.
> 
> What is grayling?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I should explain right away... It's a fish... It lives only in the purest rivers
Click to expand...


I like most kinds of fish. Maybe one day I'll get to try a grayling.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did hubby catch it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> and don't call him hubby... I'm mad at him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry. Let me fix that.
> 
> Did that ratfink bastard catch it for you?
Click to expand...

and now we're talking!!!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Don't you mean ratfink jammer?


 oh luv you!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I like most kinds of fish. Maybe one day I'll get to try a grayling.


come here, I'll prepare it for you


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie...Me and Kevin Spacey
> 
> 
> 
> I love Kevin Spacey and House of Cards!! Season 2...Boom done!! by Mishele21, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a HAUUUUUUGE head.
> 
> And you're wonderfully creepy.
Click to expand...

LOL I was going for the obsessed stalker look!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> So last night I was at 702 and this morning I'm at 754? It felt like I had posted so much more crapola than 52 posts.


This stuff is all uphill. I hope the rest of TPF appreciates all the sacrifices we're making for them.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like most kinds of fish. Maybe one day I'll get to try a grayling.
> 
> 
> 
> come here, I'll prepare it for you
Click to expand...

Okay! As soon as I feel better. Wouldn't want you to catch whatever I have.


----------



## limr

Nirvana.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> [LOL I was going for the obsessed stalker look!!


 
NAILED IT!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Nirvana.


 
I will take crappy bands from the 90's for $400 Alex...


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My saddest coffee maker story is the morning I went to make coffee and broke the coffee pot. Didn't have anything else I could use.
> 
> I was about ready to just chew on the beans.


That's how coffee first got started. These Ethiopian sheep herders observed that the sheep had tons of energy after eating this bitter coffee fruit. So the herders started eating the fruit and discovered they could watch late night Tv and stuff.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nirvana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take crappy bands from the 90's for $400 Alex...
Click to expand...

You hush your dirty mouth!!


----------



## limr

Annie Lennox doing a cover of "Take me to the river"


----------



## limr

Thanks Mish! Testify!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like most kinds of fish. Maybe one day I'll get to try a grayling.
> 
> 
> 
> come here, I'll prepare it for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay! As soon as I feel better. Wouldn't want you to catch whatever I have.
Click to expand...

okay! 

you're so considerate


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Ok, I'm all out of boring coffee maker stories.


I used to drink what I called Construction Coffee. The primary reason to keep it hot was to keep it viscous. It could also be used as a paving material.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> You hush your dirty mouth!!


 
Two strikes on my record and they are both from you.



I feel so liked.

Nirvana can suck a fart out of my ass.




Random smilie.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> These days, I always have at least two coffee makers of some sort, so a tragedy like that doesn't happen again.


What's wrong with Dunkin' Doughnuts?


----------



## mmaria

another selfie


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Yup. I try and try, and yet I remain solidly mediocre.


There's a lot to say about mediocrity.


----------



## mishele

limr said:


> Thanks Mish! Testify!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> I used to drink what I called Construction Coffee. The primary reason to keep it hot was to keep it viscous. It could also be used as a paving material.


 

Good coffee should have the consistnecy of room temperature lard.


----------



## limr

Joe Jackson.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hush your dirty mouth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two strikes on my record and they are both from you.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so liked.
> 
> Nirvana can suck a fart out of my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random smilie.
Click to expand...

LOL Keep it up, buddy!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Jammit, the fuel truck just got here! Hang on...


You guys get fuel delivered. Man, I have to drive to a gas station whenever I need fuel.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> What's wrong with Dunkin' Doughnuts?


 
Their abysmal use of the apostrophe.


----------



## limr

Radiohead


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> [LOL Keep it up, buddy!!


 
You should be reported for abusing the "thanks" system.  Where is a moderator when you need them??


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days, I always have at least two coffee makers of some sort, so a tragedy like that doesn't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Dunkin' Doughnuts?
Click to expand...

The closest DD to me, at the time, was about 25 minutes away.
The closest place to get what I would deem an "acceptable" cup of coffee (of course, when your coffee maker is broken, ANY coffee is an "acceptable" cup) is about 1/4 mile from me. But when I haven't had coffee, even that is too far to navigate safely.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jammit, the fuel truck just got here! Hang on...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys get fuel delivered. Man, I have to drive to a gas station whenever I need fuel.
Click to expand...


Well, it is a pain to hitch the house to the pick-up and drive 'er to the station every few months. She's better off staying on the blocks.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> [LOL Keep it up, buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be reported for abusing the "thanks" system.  Where is a moderator when you need them??
Click to expand...

Because if this thread demonstrates anything, it is our utmost respect for the "system."


----------



## mishele

* Hootie and the Blowfish*


----------



## Gary A.

mishele said:


> Selfie...Me and Kevin Spacey
> 
> 
> 
> I love Kevin Spacey and House of Cards!! Season 2...Boom done!! by Mishele21, on Flickr


That is too funny.


----------



## limr

Billie Holiday.


----------



## Gary A.

Five more pages to go to catch up.


----------



## limr

Massive Attack.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Pouring coffee and heading to the office (at home) to start grading papers. Which means I'll have to postwhore in between every paper so I can stay sane!
> 
> How jammed up is that?


That's like a double negative ... grading papers and Leaderboard.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Because if this thread demonstrates anything, it is our utmost respect for the "system."


 
Don't you DARE confuse me with rational thought!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!


I want a hug too ...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Joey DeFrancesco


----------



## Stradawhovious

Django Reinhardt


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a hug too ...
Click to expand...

you'll just have to wait him to come back


----------



## Stradawhovious

Cake


----------



## Stradawhovious

Living Colour


----------



## Stradawhovious

The Ramones


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a hug too ...
Click to expand...

oh.... may I


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> On my iPod when I turned it on: Rush.
> Next up was BB King.
> Now it's Mozart.
> 
> I will continue to provide updates as soon as they occur.


We even share similar shuffle line-ups, lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious

How about some more recent additions to awesome music?

Tune Yards, Alt J, Macklemore & Ryan Lewis, etc.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a hug too ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.... may I
Click to expand...

Thank you ... *sigh* ... now I can start my day with a smile.


----------



## limr

Diana Krall.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mashed potatoes, yum.
> 
> What is grayling?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I should explain right away... It's a fish... It lives only in the purest rivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like most kinds of fish. Maybe one day I'll get to try a grayling.
Click to expand...

Last night I had Tilapia. I could throw some Tilapia, but I wouldn't eat them.


----------



## limr

Ooh, Rush again.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a hug too ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.... may I
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ... *sigh* ... now I can start my day with a smile.
Click to expand...

no problemo... I like your photography so it wasn't particularly difficult to give you a hug


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drink what I called Construction Coffee. The primary reason to keep it hot was to keep it viscous. It could also be used as a paving material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good coffee should have the consistnecy of room temperature lard.
Click to expand...

Precisely ... lol.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a little hug for your selfie, Marija!
> 
> 
> 
> I want a hug too ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.... may I
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ... *sigh* ... now I can start my day with a smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problemo... I like your photography so it wasn't particularly difficult to give you a hug
Click to expand...

"no problemo" ... ¿Hablan español como su lengua materna?


----------



## limr

Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> "no problemo" ... ¿Hablan español como su lengua materna?


 nope and not at all


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days, I always have at least two coffee makers of some sort, so a tragedy like that doesn't happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Dunkin' Doughnuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The closest DD to me, at the time, was about 25 minutes away.
> The closest place to get what I would deem an "acceptable" cup of coffee (of course, when your coffee maker is broken, ANY coffee is an "acceptable" cup) is about 1/4 mile from me. But when I haven't had coffee, even that is too far to navigate safely.
Click to expand...

Got it, so for the safety of others and the well being of the general community ... you now have a backup coffee system. You are quite magnanimous,


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Joey DeFrancesco


----------



## sm4him

Just had a little demonstration of how wet it's been here lately.

Had a little break in the rain (VERY little, it's pouring again now), so I went out to fill the birdfeeders.

The last few times I've filled them, I've noticed one of the smaller ones  still had plenty of seed, so I didn't bother to go over and fill it.

This morning, though, it finally dawned on me to wonder WHY they weren't eating the seed out of that feeder, so I went over to check it.

It's rained so hard, for so long, that the rain collected on the feeder and soaked the seeds to the point that they were just a wet clump and wouldn't come out the bottom for the birds to get them.

Then, THIS happened:
The jammin' seeds started sprouting, right in the feeder!
I didn't think to take a picture of them while they were still in the feeder, though.
 
I threw them out into the yard at the very edge of the woods, maybe next year I'll have some sunflowers.


----------



## Gary A.

It is so dry here that people are painting their lawns green A few new companies have sprouted up just for lawn painting.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, I'm caught up.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Are we playing the shuffle game?
For me the last six were...Jellyroll Morton; Apocolyptica; Frank Zappa; Canadian Brass; Sepultura and a cut form the soundtrack to "Oklahoma"


----------



## limr

limr said:


> Ooh, Rush again.



DOOD! Disagree????


----------



## limr

Dave Matthews and now The Decemberists.


----------



## limr

It occurs to me that I haven't put new music on the iPod in a long time. I might switch to the music library on the laptop soon. But it's also kinda fun to hear songs I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, Rush again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOOD! Disagree????
Click to expand...

 

HA!  How do you disagree with a factual statement. 

"My Ipod just played Rush."

"Well, I disagree".

BWAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAHAAAAA!


----------



## limr

Chopin.


----------



## Gary A.

Bill Handel ... Talk Radio


----------



## limr

Jack White.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Jack White.


 

I disagree.


BWAAH!


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack White.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> BWAAH!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah? Well, I'm rubber and you're glue, and anything you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!


----------



## limr

Bob Marley and now Jimi Hendrix.

17 jammin' more seconds!


----------



## limr

Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Gary A.

On the front page of the LA Times is a story of a 27 y/o watchmaker. He bailed out of USC and set-up shop in Beverly Hills where he punches out handcrafted, mechanical watches. I want one.


----------



## sm4him

Walking outside to fill my birdfeeders wore me out. 

Nap time.


----------



## Gary A.

The story is here:

L.A. watchmaker Cameron Weiss thinks his time has come - LA Times


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Walking outside to fill my birdfeeders wore me out.
> 
> Nap time.


I have bird feeders too.


----------



## Gary A.

Four Hummers and one for Finches.


----------



## limr

Cherry Poppin' Daddies.


----------



## Gary A.

I used to put out Sunflower seeds and ended up with 40 to 60 birds hanging around the backyard. Those birds were mainly "... plain ol' backyard birds" per Mary Lou.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The story is here:
> 
> L.A. watchmaker Cameron Weiss thinks his time has come - LA Times



I bet my boyfriend would want one, too. He's into watches and would also appreciate the handmade mechanics.


----------



## Gary A.

So after a spell ... I got rid of the Sunflower seeds. Besides, there's a pool on my right and a pool on my left ... all those pools probably don't like have 60 birds flying overhead.


----------



## limr

Cowboy Junkies doing a cover of "Sweet Jane"


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The story is here:
> 
> L.A. watchmaker Cameron Weiss thinks his time has come - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my boyfriend would want one, too. He's into watches and would also appreciate the handmade mechanics.
Click to expand...

It is the only watch made with Los Angeles on the label. There's another USA made watch, Shinola, out of Detroit. They seem terribly overpriced for a quartz watch.


----------



## Gary A.

What is his fav watch?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> What is his fav watch?



I have to go search for brands to remember. I'll recognize the name when I see it but I can't bring it to mind at the moment.


----------



## Derrel

limr said:
			
		

> There's another USA made watch, Shinola, out of Detroit. They seem terribly overpriced for a quartz watch.



I don't know $hi+ about watches, but I KNOW from Shinola!!!


----------



## limr

James Brown.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another USA made watch, Shinola, out of Detroit. They seem terribly overpriced for a quartz watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know $hi+ about watches, but I KNOW from Shinola!!!
Click to expand...


I couldn't help but think the same!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> What is his fav watch?



I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus


----------



## astroNikon

Shinola has some large clocks around town too ==> Shinola Installs Vintage-Style City Clocks In Detroit - Forbes

a tad too big to fit on your wrist though.


----------



## limr

He likes Tag Heuer too.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
Click to expand...

ooh look at that.  Totally unaffordable watches


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another USA made watch, Shinola, out of Detroit. They seem terribly overpriced for a quartz watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know $hi+ about watches, but I KNOW from Shinola!!!
Click to expand...


You appear to be a well-rounded kind of guy. What do you think of Weiss Watches?


----------



## astroNikon

I'm amazed.  Snerd is making a run for the top.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh look at that.  Totally unaffordable watches
Click to expand...


Oh totally. "Liking" and "being able to afford" are two different things


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I'm rubber and you're glue, and anything you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!


 

You're awesome.  

(see what I did there?)


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh look at that.  Totally unaffordable watches
Click to expand...

You shoot Nikon, you can easily afford a $97,440.25 watch. (I think the 25 cents is negotiable.)


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Well, I'm rubber and you're glue, and anything you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're awesome.
> 
> (see what I did there?)
Click to expand...


I was totally waiting for that. I have the sense you know your way around schoolyard wit


----------



## limr

Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Gary A.

The last quartz watch I had was nice. It was a Swiss Army thing. When I took it apart to replace the battery, I was shocked seeing the Mickey Mouse movement. Shocked I say. It wasn't a cheap watch, but the guts suck.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Luciano Pavarotti.


He makes a watch?


----------



## Gary A.

I saw Andrea Bocelli at the Hollywood Bowl. He sung so many Italian songs, I doubt he knew he was in Los Angeles.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Oooo... Clarence White & Tony Rice just popped up on my Queue!  Here's a taste of those two and more!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
Click to expand...

Patek Philippe is like the Rolls Royce of watches.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a watch?
Click to expand...


Not anymore!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not anymore!
Click to expand...

He's too busy tenoring.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patek Philippe is like the Rolls Royce of watches.
Click to expand...


We both have a tendency to somehow pick the most expensive item on the page or in the store.

We'll play a game sometimes - he'll show me a watch ad with several different watches and he'll ask me which one he would like the most. I usually do pretty well picking out the right one. He's also good at picking out the watch/bag/whatever I would choose, too. We know each other pretty well


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luciano Pavarotti.
> 
> 
> 
> He makes a watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He's too busy tenoring.*
Click to expand...


In the great opera house in the sky.


----------



## limr

MC5 but I don't like this song so I'm skipping....to...Nirvana again.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I was totally waiting for that. I have the sense you know your way around schoolyard wit


 
I have two teenagers... the Schoolyard wit is different now than it was 30 some years ago.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally waiting for that. I have the sense you know your way around schoolyard wit
> 
> 
> 
> I have two teenagers... the Schoolyard wit is different now than it was 30 some years ago.
Click to expand...


No teenagers, but I teach college-aged kids. I try to keep up. I'm a linguist, I can do it! Sure I can!


----------



## limr

Robert Levon Been, Dave Grohl, and Peter Hayes - collaboration for the "Sound City" documentary/soundtrack.


----------



## limr

I finished the first round of essays and entered grades. 

Now it's time for lunch.

Of course this is the exact moment that Zelda has decided it's time for a nap on my shoulder.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> MC5 but I don't like this song so I'm skipping....to...Nirvana again.


 
 BOOOOO!


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is his fav watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Patek Philippe is one of the brands he's mentioned, and he'd go for something like this:
> Grand Complications Minute repeater 5078P-010 by Patek Philippe | WorldTempus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooh look at that.  Totally unaffordable watches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shoot Nikon, you can easily afford a $97,440.25 watch. (I think the 25 cents is negotiable.)
Click to expand...

I only have 25 cents.  I hope the rest is negotiable

I shoot Nikon becz I can use older cheaper lenses.  
With Canon, you have to buy more modern and more expensive lenses.


----------



## snowbear

Zygodactyl.

I've been editing.

No, those two are not related.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, I just remembered. I have a photo of a Boat-tailed Grackle...


----------



## sm4him

..which is ALSO called a...

<pause for 18 more seconds>


----------



## sm4him

Jackdaw!

So I only need U, X and Z to finish my birding alphabet.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Jackdaw!
> 
> So I only need U, X and Z to finish my birding alphabet.


 
Umbrellabird, Xenops and Zebrafinch.  GO GET 'EM!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

^That video is in memory of my Dad, who would have been 91 years old today.


----------



## sm4him

It's funny that this song, more than any other, makes me think of my father--because my father was the MOST musically inept person on the planet. But the song goes way deeper than music, and it makes me bawl like a baby every time I hear it and think about my dad.


----------



## sm4him

"He earned his love through discipline, a thundering velvet hand, 
His gentle means of sculpting souls took me years to understand."


----------



## sm4him

TRUTH:

"My life has been a poor attempt to imitate the man,
I'm just a living legacy to the Leader of the Band."


----------



## limr

Iggy Pop.


----------



## sm4him

And just in case I haven't already completely lost it before the song is over (which I always have..):

"And Poppa...I don't think I said, 'I love you' near enough."


----------



## sm4him

Regarding that last quote: My father hated the telephone.  I get that from him, for sure.

He could let a phone ring and ring--back in the days before answering machines and voicemail, if Dad was the closest to the phone, eventually someone would yell out, "Could you answer that please?" and Dad would just say, "what for? I don't want to talk to anybody."


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> It's funny that this song, more than any other, makes me think of my father--because my father was the MOST musically inept person on the planet. But the song goes way deeper than music, and it makes me bawl like a baby every time I hear it and think about my dad.



Pavarotti always reminds me of my father. He loved listening to opera. 

When I was in grad school in Pittsburgh, Pavarotti came to give a big concert at the civic center. I managed to get tickets for me and my parents and they drove out for the concert. It was the first time they'd ever seen him sing live (mine too. It wasn't the last time for any of us, though.)

My father was SO happy that he actually had tears in his eyes. This gruff, macho old Portuguese man had tears in his eyes. I can't get over that.

Of course, then he tried singing along and my mother and were mortified until we finally convinced him that he wouldn't be able to hear Pavarotti's voice as well unless he stopped.


----------



## sm4him

When my kids were little, on the very rare occasion that I could actually get Dad on the phone (he generally answered and, after discerning who it was, just said, "here, let me talk to your mother."), he would be very matter of fact. You were to just state your business and get off the phone.

One day, after a typically short conversation, I hung up and my youngest said, "Mom, how come, when you talk to Granny you always end with "I love you" but when you talk to PaPa you never say that?"

*<commence guilt trip>*

Yes, I called back and told my father I loved him.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that this song, more than any other, makes me think of my father--because my father was the MOST musically inept person on the planet. But the song goes way deeper than music, and it makes me bawl like a baby every time I hear it and think about my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavarotti always reminds me of my father. He loved listening to opera.
> 
> When I was in grad school in Pittsburgh, Pavarotti came to give a big concert at the civic center. I managed to get tickets for me and my parents and they drove out for the concert. It was the first time they'd ever seen him sing live (mine too. It wasn't the last time for any of us, though.)
> 
> My father was SO happy that he actually had tears in his eyes. This gruff, macho old Portuguese man had tears in his eyes. I can't get over that.
> 
> Of course, then he tried singing along and my mother and were mortified until we finally convinced him that he wouldn't be able to hear Pavarotti's voice as well unless he stopped.
Click to expand...

My father always had either really old slow instrumental music playing in the kitchen (where you could usually find my father) or Irish music. He would "sing along" to the Irish music, but I use that term loosely.  He was a TERRIBLE singer...really, painfully bad.

He had NO interest in concerts, or just about any activity that involved leaving the house after work.


----------



## sm4him

He was not the only horrible singer in our family. We are NOT a musically gifted lot. My middle brother is even worse than my father, but he makes up for it by being really loud.

Despite our inability to produce pleasing sounds when we sing, we would gather every Christmas Eve and sing Christmas carols. Each person, starting with the youngest and going up to the oldest, would pick a song and we'd sing it. Often acapella. There is little any worse than hearing a group who cannot stay on beat nor in tune attempt a song acapella.

Anyway, my sister and I were sitting right behind my dad. Thus we were the only ones who heard him sing, "When I was a seeker, I sought both night and day; I asked the Lord to guide me and He said 'Go Awaaaa-Ay...Go tell it on the mountain..." 

To this day, I can't sing that song with a straight face anymore.


----------



## limr

My father could actually carry a tune and he always sang along when the music was on in the house.

He used to sing these old Italian songs (he was Portuguese but lived in various places in Europe, so he ended up speaking several languages.) I remember one that I thought was some old folk song or something. Turned out it was a cigarette ad jingle!


----------



## sm4him

My father was a very elegant, dignified man: 


 
Christmas. Yes, he has two hats on. And his standard issue Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## sm4him

Dad with all his grandkids:

Actually, two of them aren't truly grandkids (they were great-nephews) but they were ALL "his" grandkids.


----------



## limr

He made those stained glass doors in the background.


----------



## sm4him

Dad with my oldest son:


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

With my bird, Macoco.






He got a kick out of that bird. I couldn't bear to keep her in the cage so she was always flying around and landing on people's heads.


----------



## sm4him

I love this one, just a few months before he died, of him and my youngest son. My youngest son just ADORED his g'father!


----------



## limr

And yes, he did wear quite a bit of plaid. He switched to that when he finally stopped wearing his mechanics shirt and pants all the time.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


>


I love that one!


----------



## limr

That was the same night as this one:





It was the night before my brother's wedding. My family is...not quite sane.


----------



## limr

I'm the one in the Giants sweatshirt whose hair is being pulled by my father. I was 18.


----------



## limr

It may partially explain why I chose the quote I did for my siggy below.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> And yes, he did wear quite a bit of plaid. He switched to that when he finally stopped wearing his mechanics shirt and pants all the time.


In the 60s and early 70s, my dad never wore anything except a dark suit, white shirt and very business-like tie. When he got home, he "relaxed" by taking off the suit jacket and maybe loosening the tie.  He didn't own a pair of jeans or tennis shoes.

Then sometime in the 70s, my mother finally somehow convinced him to wear this godawful baby blue leisure suit. Things went downhill from there and pretty soon, unless he was working, he wore nothing but swim trunks and hawaiian shirts (and the shirts NEVER matched the trunks). 

But he still didn't own a pair of tennis shoes, until the day he died. When he was ready to head to the grocery store, he'd just put on his black dress socks and shoes and then try to get his teenage daughters to go to the store with him...like we were gonna be seen dead in public with him dressed like that!!


----------



## sm4him

On my wedding day:


----------



## sm4him

He did actually put a suit on for the wedding.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, he did wear quite a bit of plaid. He switched to that when he finally stopped wearing his mechanics shirt and pants all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he still didn't own a pair of tennis shoes, until the day he died. When he was ready to head to the grocery store, he'd just put on his black dress socks and shoes and then try to get his teenage daughters to go to the store with him...like we were gonna be seen dead in public with him dressed like that!!
Click to expand...


Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I'm the one in the Giants sweatshirt whose hair is being pulled by my father. I was 18.



I think I missed something; I can't figure out which picture you're referring to.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the Giants sweatshirt whose hair is being pulled by my father. I was 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed something; I can't figure out which picture you're referring to.
Click to expand...


Post #5447:


limr said:


> That was the same night as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the night before my brother's wedding. My family is...not quite sane.


----------



## sm4him

And he did "try to be a soldier once"
Army, WWII. He was a cook and also did a lot of code deciphering. He was stationed mostly up in Alaska. 

 

He was also skinny as all-get-out, so he looks more like a POW here.


----------



## limr

Mrs. Parker is chasing her tail next to my desk chair. How am I supposed to grade papers with that going on??


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the Giants sweatshirt whose hair is being pulled by my father. I was 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed something; I can't figure out which picture you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #5447:
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the same night as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the night before my brother's wedding. My family is...not quite sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh right!! I remember that one now.


----------



## sm4him

This picture is my dad, I think maybe graduating from elementary school.


----------



## sm4him

My youngest son looked so much like him, that when he was about the same age, he decided he wanted to re-enact PaPa's picture. So here's my youngest in approximately the same pose:


----------



## sm4him

^^It's the Ears.
Those ears...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## minicoop1985

Dammit I need to scan some old shots now.


----------



## sm4him

Pushing my youngest on the tire swing. He'd come over, pick them up from daycare, take them home and let them play while he cleaned up my kitchen and made something for dinner. Just because he knew I wouldn't want to have to do it when I got home, and he enjoyed it.


----------



## sm4him

Tow of my brothers (the oldest one is missing), my two boys and my dad. LOVE the stance of my youngest!
And just about every picture of the two of them, Sean (my youngest) is ALWAYS leaning in towards his Papa.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the Giants sweatshirt whose hair is being pulled by my father. I was 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed something; I can't figure out which picture you're referring to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #5447:
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the same night as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the night before my brother's wedding. My family is...not quite sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay, that's WEIRD. That post, 5447, JUST NOW finally showed up in my feed!! It was NOT there before!  I did remember the photo from where you posted it, earlier in this thread I think? but the new one just showed up.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Weird! 

Oh crap. You know what this means?

The Leaderboard thread is actually turning into the Twilight Zone!


----------



## limr

Maybe it was a sign that I should stop posting photos more than once


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Weird!
> 
> Oh crap. You know what this means?
> 
> The Leaderboard thread is actually turning into the Twilight Zone!


Actually, it was the Twilight Zone ALL ALONG...but you know, it always took those people a while to realize what had befallen them, and by then...

It was too late.


----------



## limr

Let's see...I think I have one more already scanned in:






Passport photo.


----------



## limr

Oh hey, I do have The Black Keys on the iPod. Cool.


----------



## limr

I've got 10 more essays to go. I do them 5 at a time and then let myself postwhore for a little while.


----------



## sm4him

Here's one of my mom and dad on their wedding day. Dad had an...umm..."interesting" sense of humor (which all 5 of his children inherited).

The picture was taken at 5 p.m.; they got married at about 6 p.m that day.  





The writing underneath (my dad's writing) says:
Mr. Burke
Miss McElroy
Approximately 5 p.m. Saturday

"We could afford to be happy at 5:00!"


----------



## snowbear

I've noticed new posts show up as being on one page, when they are actually on the next.  A refresh fixes that.
I deleted a few of my less mainstream posts - I wonder if that had anything to do with it.



sm4him said:


> Okay, that's WEIRD. That post, 5447, JUST NOW finally showed up in my feed!! It was NOT there before!  I did remember the photo from where you posted it, earlier in this thread I think? but the new one just showed up.


----------



## sm4him

A picture of my mom and dad on their 50th wedding anniversary, in 2001. Mom is feeding my dad a cherry.

This was, no kidding, the FIRST cherry my father had eaten in over 50 years! Why?

Because on one of their first dates, they shared an ice cream sundae. My mom--who loves cherries more than just about anything--set the cherry aside to save it for last. About halfway through the sundae, Dad picked up the cherry and popped it in his mouth.

My mother bawled, and my father never, ever ate a cherry again until this photo^.  He always gave them to my mother.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I've noticed new posts show up as being on one page, when they are actually on the next.  A refresh fixes that.
> I deleted a few of my less mainstream posts - I wonder if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's WEIRD. That post, 5447, JUST NOW finally showed up in my feed!! It was NOT there before!  I did remember the photo from where you posted it, earlier in this thread I think? but the new one just showed up.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was posting a lot while she was posting, and I think somehow it just got stuck in the wrong place for a bit.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I've noticed new posts show up as being on one page, when they are actually on the next.  A refresh fixes that.
> I deleted a few of my less mainstream posts - I wonder if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's WEIRD. That post, 5447, JUST NOW finally showed up in my feed!! It was NOT there before!  I did remember the photo from where you posted it, earlier in this thread I think? but the new one just showed up.
Click to expand...


Yep, sometimes when I post something before I'm at the end of the thread, it sort of skips ahead and I have to refresh or click on the page number again to get the posts in sequential order again.

I've gotten used to The Change but it's still weird.


----------



## sm4him

Our whole family, at my parent's 50th anniversary:


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86756
> 
> A picture of my mom and dad on their 50th wedding anniversary, in 2001. Mom is feeding my dad a cherry.
> 
> This was, no kidding, the FIRST cherry my father had eaten in over 50 years! Why?
> 
> Because on one of their first dates, they shared an ice cream sundae. My mom--who loves cherries more than just about anything--set the cherry aside to save it for last. About halfway through the sundae, Dad picked up the cherry and popped it in his mouth.
> 
> My mother bawled, and my father never, ever ate a cherry again until this photo^.  He always gave them to my mother.



Awwwww!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86756
> 
> A picture of my mom and dad on their 50th wedding anniversary, in 2001. Mom is feeding my dad a cherry.
> 
> This was, no kidding, the FIRST cherry my father had eaten in over 50 years! Why?
> 
> Because on one of their first dates, they shared an ice cream sundae. My mom--who loves cherries more than just about anything--set the cherry aside to save it for last. About halfway through the sundae, Dad picked up the cherry and popped it in his mouth.
> 
> My mother bawled, and my father never, ever ate a cherry again until this photo^.  He always gave them to my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww!
Click to expand...


 I wish I had a copy of the letter I got Dad to write for a scrapbook I made them on their 50th. Next time I'm at Mom's I'll have to get that scrapbook and scan both of their letters.

But in Dad's, it refers to that incident and then says something to the effect of "that's when I knew that I wanted to love her and take care of her for the rest of my life."


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Our whole family, at my parent's 50th anniversary:
> 
> View attachment 86757



Another selfie!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our whole family, at my parent's 50th anniversary:
> 
> View attachment 86757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another selfie!
Click to expand...


Haha! Well, not quite. Some other guest, who wasn't actually related by blood, took that. Do you know which one I am?


----------



## snowbear

I have it down to two possibilities.


----------



## limr

I don't have my parents' wedding photo scanned, but this is one I shot within a couple of months of owning my K1000. You can see the picture on the piano:


----------



## Gary A.

L-R
My Aunt Mary, Mom, Dad and Uncle Marcy. During WWII My father and Uncle joined the Marines together.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker will cut you.


----------



## limr

Zelda will cut you.


----------



## limr

Awww, look, it's my kindergarten school picture!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Haha! Well, not quite. Some other guest, who wasn't actually related by blood, took that. Do you know which one I am?



I'm guessing you had shorter hair than you do now; and glasses?


----------



## limr

I've got 4 minutes left to postwhore before I have to do 5 more essays.

More artsy point and shoot stuff.


----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> L-R
> My Aunt Mary, Mom, Dad and Uncle Marcy. During WWII My father and Uncle joined the Marines together.



So did my dad, one of his brothers (John, known as "Big Red") and his Uncle Tom. Well, they joined different branches, but all at the same time.

 
L to R: Uncle Tom, John and my dad


----------



## limr

Crossing the Atlantic on the Queen Mary 2:


----------



## limr

Utah Beach, Normandy:


----------



## limr

Utah Beach, digital version:


----------



## limr

Utah Beach, film version (Tri-X, K1000):


----------



## sm4him

Oh, and here's one I just saw while looking for that last picture.

My father's dignified manner started early on:

 

This must have been about 1952. Dad was NOT a farmer. He was born and raised in Brooklyn, NY. It wasn't until he fell in love with this southern girl and got married that he ever saw the south. I think this must have been taken shortly after moving back to my mom's "home" of Knoxville, probably to show her dad that Bill was trying to be a "farmer."  It didn't take--that man never planted a vegetable or even dug a hole in the dirt that I ever saw.


----------



## limr

I was fascinated by the details. There was a little "museum" of random things the soldiers left behind:


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I have it down to two possibilities.





snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Well, not quite. Some other guest, who wasn't actually related by blood, took that. Do you know which one I am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you had shorter hair than you do now; and glasses?
Click to expand...


Correct on both counts. And I'm betting that the one you had as the other possibility is my sister. We are "Irish Twins," well not quite technically, but close enough. We are just a year and 18 days apart.


----------



## sm4him

I'm loving some of these, Leonore!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Crossing the Atlantic on the Queen Mary 2:







Floating in Long Beach Harbor on the Queen Mary.


----------



## Gary A.

First family photo. I'm the short guy on the left.


----------



## Gary A.

Mom and Dad on their 50th. This was the Mission Inn, Riverside, CA. The same place as their honeymoon.


----------



## Gary A.

Grandma and Grandpa with their granddaughters.


----------



## snowbear

Your sister is looking off to her right?


----------



## limr

Lake Awosting in Minnewaska State Park. Every summer at least once, my boyfriend and I bike out to the lake (takes a bit over an hour) to go swimming here. The water is always cold and it's fantastic.


----------



## limr

Queen Mary 2. I called this guy the Sowuma Guy. I ended up chatting with him for a few minutes and he started every single sentence with "Soooooo, um, uh...."


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I'm loving some of these, Leonore!



Thanks


----------



## limr

Bayeux, France.


----------



## limr

Film version. Tri-X, K1000.






I was thrilled with this one because it came out _exactly _how I envisioned it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Your sister is looking off to her right?



Yep. Just to the right (photo right) of the girl with blue pants. And with the streak of gray in her hair. Now she has a streak of red in her hair.


----------



## limr

I just got an email from LG Electronics.

"I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for taking the time recently to meet with us regarding our need for a Paralegal.  We enjoyed meeting with you and appreciated your patience throughout our search process."

Yeah, I never had an interview with them. 
I did apply back in July, but never heard anything from them until today.


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, the rest of it was the requisite, "You're awesome and all, but no, you don't get a job. Do not pass Go, do not collect your $200."


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I just got an email from LG Electronics.
> 
> "I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for taking the time recently to meet with us regarding our need for a Paralegal.  We enjoyed meeting with you and appreciated your patience throughout our search process."
> 
> Yeah, I never had an interview with them.
> I did apply back in July, but never heard anything from them until today.


Oh, this would be so much fun to craft a witty response to!!
If, that is, you don't intend to ever, ever potentially seek employment there again.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Oh yeah, the rest of it was the requisite, "You're awesome and all, but no, you don't get a job. Do not pass Go, do not collect your $200."


Well, yeah.

I find that interviews that never actually happen tend to never end well.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> At least they actually sent an email.  I usually find out when the job is re-posted or I check a web site for a status and just see that the position has been filled.



It's true, they did send an email. They probably meant to send it to someone else, but at least they have the decency to notify the people who did have interviews but won't get the job.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they actually sent an email.  I usually find out when the job is re-posted or I check a web site for a status and just see that the position has been filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, they did send an email. They probably meant to send it to someone else, but at least they have the decency to notify the people who did have interviews but won't get the job.
Click to expand...

Except for ONE person, who is still waiting to hear from them, because YOU got their email.


----------



## limr

Eh, it was a longshot anyway. My Contracts prof worked there so I thought he might be able to put in a good word, but I don't know if he even has any involvement in the hiring process. I suppose I could have emailed him and asked him to give a recommendation or something, but truth be told, I didn't really want the job anyway. It's across the river and it's contract administration. Ew on both counts.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, they did send an email. They probably meant to send it to someone else, but at least they have the decency to notify the people who did have interviews but won't get the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for ONE person, who is still waiting to hear from them, because YOU got their email.
Click to expand...


Yeah, someone might be pissed if they ever find out!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Eh, it was a longshot anyway. My Contracts prof worked there so I thought he might be able to put in a good word, but I don't know if he even has any involvement in the hiring process. I suppose I could have emailed him and asked him to give a recommendation or something, but truth be told, I didn't really want the job anyway. It's across the river and it's contract administration. Ew on both counts.


Are you looking to get out of teaching, or just looking for a supplemental income?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it was a longshot anyway. My Contracts prof worked there so I thought he might be able to put in a good word, but I don't know if he even has any involvement in the hiring process. I suppose I could have emailed him and asked him to give a recommendation or something, but truth be told, I didn't really want the job anyway. It's across the river and it's contract administration. Ew on both counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking to get out of teaching, or just looking for a supplemental income?
Click to expand...


Ideally it would just supplement. As much as grading essays makes me want to run headlong into a brick wall, I am not ready to leave teaching. But I also can't afford to stay in this current situation much longer. There are changes afoot in the college and I'm hoping some of them will end up benefiting me, but in the meantime, I figured it would be good to be trained in a back-up job.


----------



## astroNikon

I feel used.
Limr was warming up and getting closer to me ... just to push me aside and post beyond me in the leaderboard.
I feel so violated now.



 Li


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I feel used.
> Limr was warming up and getting closer to me ... just to push me aside and post beyond me in the leaderboard.
> *I feel so violated now.*
> View attachment 86767 Li



First of all, I think you liked it.

Second of all, holy crap, how did I move up to 4th???


----------



## limr

And third, after an afternoon of postwhoring, I think you can call me Lenny


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> First of all, I think you liked it.
> 
> Second of all, holy crap, how did I move up to 4th???


Well, okay Lenny.  Granted it was pretty good to awesome ...


----------



## mmaria

and I don't get it how I got on the Leaderboard again!?


----------



## limr

6 minutes of some postwhoring and then I have 4 more essays to grade. I was going to push through the last five but just hit a wall, so I graded the grammar quizzes as a "break."


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> and I don't get it how I got on the Leaderboard again!?



Did you ever leave it? I can't remember.


----------



## limr

My first digital point and shoot, pano stitched in camera. Acadia State Park in Maine.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Did you ever leave it? I can't remember.


yeah I did

I haven't been active at all on tpf the last week... I can't figure out how I am on the Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Carrousel!!  (Extra points if you get the reference.)


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever leave it? I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did
> I haven't been active at all on tpf the last week... I can't figure out how I am on the Leaderboard!
Click to expand...


Just goes to show what slackers the rest of these yahoos are!


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever leave it? I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did
> 
> I haven't been active at all on tpf the last week... I can't figure out how I am on the Leaderboard!
Click to expand...

you are apparently chatting up a storm, more than the other ones. 

Last time you were on the board you had 190 ...  then was pushed off by DBJ
now you postsed alot and pushed DBJ off and passed Mish.


----------



## limr

Last one for now...Grand Central.


----------



## astroNikon

no postwhoring for me ... have to coach a soccer game then work on a kiddies school project due Wednesday .. which happens to be tomorrow !!


----------



## sm4him

I have 77 posts to get to 1500.


----------



## sm4him

I suppose I could make that my next postwhoring goal.


----------



## sm4him

99 bottles of beer on the wall...


----------



## sm4him

99 bottles of beer..


----------



## sm4him

Take one down, pass it around...


----------



## sm4him

Nope, nobody should be quite THAT desperate for posts.


----------



## sm4him

I must be feeling a little better, because I actually went in the kitchen and cooked something. I mean, more than just opening a can of soup.

I made an oven-version of a standard meal fare for our scout troop, hobo potatoes.  We usually make them over a fire, with a dutch oven, but I just did it in the regular old oven.


----------



## snowbear

Glad you're feeling better.  Tonight is simply hamburgers.


----------



## limr

I'm having such a hard time forcing myself through these last two essays. 

I'll miss Leaderboard, but it will definitely help me to have fewer distractions on my grading Tuesdays! 

Is it possible for a person to spank herself or do I need to get someone else to do it?


----------



## limr

Okay, last push and then I get to put the books away and go make dinner.


----------



## limr

Salmon burger, broccoli rabe, quinoa.


----------



## sm4him

It was pretty good, but I couldn't eat nearly as much of it as what I made, and now my stomach is feeling a bit "unsettled."


----------



## sm4him

In other news, it is STILL raining.

They said this morning that the rain would be ending by early this afternoon and the weekend looked good.

What they actually meant was "The HEAVY rain will be ending, and the next several days will be back to the norm for this month--dreary drizzly, dreich."


----------



## sm4him

I might have to chance drinking some wine tonight. Because this rain is depressing me. Wine would help.


----------



## limr

DONE!!!


----------



## limr

Wow. The iPod went from Rob Zombie's "Living Dead Girl" straight into Pavarotti's version of "O Sole Mio."

Talk about some hard core shuffling!


----------



## limr

I definitely need a drink.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I definitely need a drink.


*ME Too*.

But that meal seems to really be struggling to stay put, unfortunately.  So now I'm not sure the wine is such a good plan. Even if it is calling my name...


----------



## sm4him

^THAT was post 5555.
Cool!


----------



## mishele

Who had post 666


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Who had post 666


Leonore did.

But it wasn't very 666-ish.
We need to start over, so we can do it more justice.


----------



## snowbear

Mish is here -- you're too late; Lenny doesn't need to be spanked, anymore.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who had post 666
> 
> 
> 
> Leonore did.
> 
> But it wasn't very 666-ish.
> We need to start over, so we can do it more justice.
Click to expand...


It got a Winner rating though


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Mish is here -- you're too late; Lenny doesn't need to be spanked, anymore.



Hey, I'll be the one who decides if I still need to learn my lesson!


----------



## limr

So I have a bad tendency of taking existing songs and rewriting the lyrics. Once I get a hook in my head, it's all over - I'll be obsessed until I work out new lyrics for a verse of the song.

I worked out this newest one in the shower just now.

Ready?


----------



## limr

O Leaderboard, O Leaderboard!


----------



## sm4him

Go for it!


----------



## limr

Your presence is confounding.


----------



## sm4him

Ah, screw it. Stomach upset or no, new song lyrics require wine, right?


----------



## limr

O Leaderboard, o Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

The numbers are astounding!


----------



## limr

This mindless crap is such a chore,


----------



## limr

But to compete, we must postwhore!


----------



## limr

O Leaderboard, o Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Your relevance, we're flouting!


----------



## sm4him

*Oh goodness--we have our OWN jammin' THEME song!!!!*


----------



## limr

YAY! THEME SONG!!!


----------



## sm4him

EVERYBODY now!!

O Leaderboard, O Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Is it possible for a person to spank herself or do I need to get someone else to do it?



Mish has left - I'll take care of it.


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard, O Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

I must take a break - the burgers have arrived.


----------



## sm4him

May I contribute a verse?


----------



## sm4him

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!


----------



## sm4him

We simply can't ignore you


----------



## sm4him

O Leaderboard, O Leaderboard!


----------



## sm4him

When we can't post, it makes us blue.


----------



## sm4him

When we're awake, and when we sleep,


----------



## sm4him

Into our thoughts, you always creep.


----------



## sm4him

I'm pretty excited.
I just bought a firepit to put out in my backyard.

Yay, me!


----------



## sm4him

I got it off a local FB sell & trade site; got a tremendous deal on it. It's about a $200 firepit, for $40.


----------



## sm4him

It seems to have stopped raining. The sun even came out just a bit. But now the wind is blowing about 90 miles an hour.


----------



## sm4him

^The above statement may be a SLIGHT exaggeration, but it is really windy. I did get a text alert warning of winds up to 5-60 mph.


----------



## snowbear

Nice.


----------



## snowbear

The Nice was for the fire pit.  And the not raining anymore.


----------



## sm4him

I'm quite excited about that firepit. Almost unreasonably excited. Can't wait to get it. My son is going to pick it up tomorrow for me.


----------



## snowbear

OK, here's a (very bad) attempt.  It will be very short, start slow and end with a crash (or something like that) - Please be gentle.


----------



## sm4him

Glass of wine #1, fini.
Glass of wine #2 awaits.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for a person to spank herself or do I need to get someone else to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish has left - I'll take care of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard. O Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

A poet, I'm not.


----------



## snowbear

But we all know


----------



## sm4him

<the suspense is killing me>


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> May I contribute a verse?



Everyone should do a verse!


----------



## snowbear

Your ladies are

 

I'lI apologize now.


----------



## snowbear

It does (kinda sorta) fit in with the fire pit theme.  Takes you back to the days of the early pioneers; working their way west across the southern Appalachians.  Night time falls and they all gather around the fire pit . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . drinking lattes and munching on doughnuts.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Afternoon y'all.


It seems to just be ME right now, hence the boredom-induced wine memes.  Well, okay they also happened because: Wine.


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

Whacha drinking?


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.

Lets start with White or Red?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Whacha drinking?



Just some Moscato. I'm not much of a wine connoisseur. I really only like white wines and never learned to be very discriminating.


----------



## Gary A.

or a blush?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Whacha drinking?



Whatever I can get my greasy, little paws on.


----------



## sm4him

I basically go into the package store and tell them I want a decent Zinfandel or Moscato, which are the two I generally favor.

If you have suggestions I might like, feel free to proffer.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whacha drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some Moscato. I'm not much of a wine connoisseur. I really only like white wines and never learned to be very discriminating.
Click to expand...

The whole idea behind wine is to enjoy. If you enjoy what you're drinking ... that's pretty much it.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> or a blush?



Yeah, I've had some blushes I've liked, but never bought one myself, so no idea what they even were.


----------



## snowbear

I like white wines.

And red ones, and pink ones, and yellow ones . . . .


----------



## Gary A.

What is a 'package store'?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whacha drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I can get my greasy, little paws on.
Click to expand...


I really wanted to work on that Fireball whisky some more tonight, but I suspected the wine might be kinder to my tummy.


----------



## snerd

At the moment........................









and........................


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I like white wines.
> 
> And red ones, and pink ones, and yellow ones . . . .


You're postwhoring again. lol


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> What is a 'package store'?


That's what they call liquor stores here in the south. Just occurred to me that maybe they don't do that everywhere? I've always wondered why on earth they call it that.  I'm sure somehow they thought it sounded "nicer" and covered up the fact that you were going to buy alcohol.


----------



## minicoop1985

I like Tecate.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like white wines.
> 
> And red ones, and pink ones, and yellow ones . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> You're postwhoring again. lol
Click to expand...


Not at all.  If I had been, I wouldn't have combined them into a single post.


----------



## sm4him

So, I just learned something. 

Evidently, in the south, they started calling them "package" stores immediately after the Prohibition. Sales of alcohol were allowed, but the bottles could not legally be transported without being in a "package" of some sort (brown bags), hence "package stores." 

Almost all of them, at least in my area, are still called package stores to this day.


----------



## Gary A.

You go to Costco?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like white wines.
> 
> And red ones, and pink ones, and yellow ones . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> You're postwhoring again. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  If I had been, I wouldn't have combined them into a single post.
Click to expand...

You're just trying to cover your tracks. I know postwhoring when I read it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> So, I just learned something.
> 
> Evidently, in the south, they started calling them "package" stores immediately after the Prohibition. Sales of alcohol were allowed, but the bottles could not legally be transported without being in a "package" of some sort (brown bags), hence "package stores."
> 
> Almost all of them, at least in my area, are still called package stores to this day.



And those that preferred to make it themselves were the start of NASCAR.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> You go to Costco?


Who? Me? No, there's not one around me.
There's a Trader Joe's but they aren't allowed to sell wine in grocery stores in our area, so that's out too.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go to Costco?
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Me? No, there's not one around me.
> There's a Trader Joe's but they aren't allowed to sell wine in grocery stores in our area, so that's out too.
Click to expand...

They're sure making it hard.


----------



## Gary A.

Most package stores only carry the cheap/crappy stuff.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I just learned something.
> 
> Evidently, in the south, they started calling them "package" stores immediately after the Prohibition. Sales of alcohol were allowed, but the bottles could not legally be transported without being in a "package" of some sort (brown bags), hence "package stores."
> 
> Almost all of them, at least in my area, are still called package stores to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those that preferred to make it themselves were the start of NASCAR.
Click to expand...


The story of Thunder Road has at least part of its ending in the area that I grew up in.

In the song, when it says, "blazing right through Knoxville, out on Kingston Pike, then right outside of Bearden where they made the fatal strike; He left the road at 90, that's all there is to say, the devil got the moonshine and the mountain boy that day..."

That area is my home. I grew up in Bearden, just about two miles from the hill that is purportedly the site of the infamous Thunder Road crash.


----------



## Gary A.

Do you have any beverage warehouses type stores around?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You go to Costco?
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Me? No, there's not one around me.
> There's a Trader Joe's but they aren't allowed to sell wine in grocery stores in our area, so that's out too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're sure making it hard.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much been their intent, ever since Prohibition!! We still have several dry counties around us too, where they don't sell any alcohol at all.

BUT, there is a referendum on the ballot this election to allow the sale of wine in grocery stores, in SOME areas. It would be a game changer, but I'm not optimistic it will pass. And the funny thing is, the very people who will defeat the referendum will then continue to drive to the "package store" (usually one far enough away from their home so nobody will spot them) and buy their wine.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, I'm familiar with the song.  I have friends around Marysville; I was down there in '82 for the Worlds Fair.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Do you have any beverage warehouses type stores around?


Currently, one can ONLY buy liquor and wine at a "Package Store" here, nowhere else.

Which century IS this, by the way? Remind me.


----------



## mishele

Did you guys miss me?!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with the song.  I have friends around Marysville; I was down there in '82 for the Worlds Fair.



That's just down the road from where I live now...literally. I live on Maryville Pike, but I live on the Knoxville end of it.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Did you guys miss me?!!


Gary did, but he said he'd aim better the next time. 

I, of course, missed you terribly. It's so much more fun...and disturbing...when you're here!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Did you guys miss me?!!



Of course we did.  There's a post a few pages bask - a poem - that relates to you.


----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


> At the moment........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and........................



The dinner of champions, right there.


----------



## Gary A.

Not much I can advise. Next time you're at the package store, jot down some brand names.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys miss me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we did.  There's a post a few pages bask - a poem - that relates to you.
Click to expand...

Oh dear!!! Do I really want to read it?!!


----------



## Gary A.

I haven't had a Coors in decades.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys miss me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we did.  There's a post a few pages bask - a poem - that relates to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear!!! Do I really want to read it?!!
Click to expand...


Of course.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys miss me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we did.  There's a post a few pages bask - a poem - that relates to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear!!! Do I really want to read it?!!
Click to expand...


Leaderboard | Page 280 | Photography Forum

It takes a couple of posts.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys miss me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we did.  There's a post a few pages bask - a poem - that relates to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear!!! Do I really want to read it?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.
Click to expand...

FEW PAGES BACK?!!! LOL That could be like 20!!


----------



## sm4him

Time for NCIS. Anyone else watch it?
It used to be the ONLY TV show I actually made a plan to watch every week. I haven't kept up as much since Ziva left, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, though I really miss Ziva.


----------



## sm4him

Well, that was definitely a creepy way to start a show.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yes, though I really miss Ziva.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Gary A.

I think I'll make chicken marsala tonight ... better make a run to the store for some mushrooms.


----------



## snowbear

I missed the first couple of minutes, though I'm getting an idea. I'll  catch it on the recording.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

didnt we already see this pics ?


----------



## snerd




----------



## sm4him

snerd said:


>


I've seen this before. But that makes it no less hilarious.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> didnt we already see this pics ?


Some but not all. I was just doing random grabs of images. Now I'm posting by gallery. These are all from Los Olivos, a little farming community in Santa Barbara County. In the middle of Pinot Noir country. The movie Sideways was centered around Los Olivos.


----------



## Gary A.

I picked up on the theme from Sharon's posts.


----------



## snowbear

"Double poster, double poster, nyah, nyah, nyah!"
OK, I feel remarkably  better.  Time to go do something else.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'll be safely past 1500 the next time the board refreshes, so I'm happy.

I think I'll post a few more pics of my dad, and then call it a night.


----------



## sm4him

Dad with his first grandchild, my niece who recently got married:


----------



## sm4him

Being silly. My brother on the left, who actually could (can) play a guitar and sing, somewhat and my dad, who had probably never even HELD a guitar before and probably never held one again.


----------



## sm4him

One of my favorites: My dad with his firstborn. Sheer joy.


----------



## sm4him

My dad at Christmas. My dad was not a good gift receiver. It didn't matter whether you gave him a new car (not that we ever did) or a pair of socks, his reaction was always exactly the same. "How about that. Very good." said with a very flat affect.


----------



## sm4him

This probably LOOKS like a Thanksgiving dinner, but it wasn't. Dad was the cook in the family, and having been a cook in the Army, he truly did always cook "enough for an Army." We almost always had friends and various hangers-on join us for dinner, and we never ran out of food.

That bowl of mashed potatoes? That was pretty much standard fare in our house.


----------



## sm4him

^Still related to the food photo:

The first time I went to my best friend's house for dinner, her mother put this meal out on the table and I swear my first thought was "Is that individual servings?"
My second thought was, "Oh my goodness, I think that's supposed to feed EVERYone!!"
There was ONE piece of chicken for each person, and this tiny bowl of potatoes and another tiny bowl of green beans.

My sister and I both ate almost nothing at dinner, and then came home and had huge plates of leftover spaghetti.


----------



## sm4him

Well, maybe a couple more of me.

I was a cutie. I don't know what happened.


----------



## sm4him

Me, playing keeper. This was late 80s, playing for a competitive women's league. I'd been playing for over a decade by then.


----------



## sm4him

Well, that was going to be it for me. But I just realized: I have more wine left. Guess I gotta keep going until I'm done with this glass, right?


----------



## sm4him

So what can I post now? Maybe I'll do some of MY artsy stuff. But my artsy stuff doesn't tend to be street; it tends towards abstracts. Like this.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

^Those are all older, so if you hate them, don't judge me.

Okay, my newer stuff isn't any better, but that's not the point.


----------



## sm4him

I have a lot of crayons, so I played around with them one day:


----------



## sm4him

My kitties:

Fluffy:


----------



## sm4him

Hobbes:


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I have a lot of crayons, so I played around with them one day:
> 
> View attachment 86809



This makes my OCD so happy!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> My kitties:
> 
> Fluffy:
> View attachment 86810



Awwww, pretty blue eyes! Fluffy looks so sad


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Hobbes:
> 
> View attachment 86811



And Hobbes looks totally guilty and wonders if you're mad.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hobbes:
> 
> View attachment 86811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hobbes looks totally guilty and wonders if you're mad.
Click to expand...

Actually that's more her Eeyore look:
"Thanks for noticing me. Not that it matters."


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kitties:
> 
> Fluffy:
> View attachment 86810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, pretty blue eyes! Fluffy looks so sad
Click to expand...


She always looks like that!  Plus, she will NOT let me get a full body picture of her. She could be sound asleep and she would "sense" me picking up the camera, and ZOOM, ZOOM, ZOOM, like Sonic the Hedgehog, all of a sudden, there she is, right up on top of the camera lens!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of crayons, so I played around with them one day:
> 
> View attachment 86809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes my OCD so happy!
Click to expand...


I also did purple. And blue. And orange. And red. And...well, you get the idea. 
I have a LOT of crayons. More than any reasonable adult should have.
They're so pretty. And sortable. I like sorting. 
Lucky *I'M* not OCD, huh?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Actually that's more her Eeyore look:
> "Thanks for noticing me. Not that it matters."



Eeyore was my favorite.

When I was in high school, I worked at a sporting goods store with my sister. When I first started, my sister said, "This is my sister, Leonore, and she'll be starting work tonight." Since no one gets my name right the first time, one of the guys said, "What did you say her name is? Eeyore?"

And so I became Eeyore.


----------



## sm4him

Ah, here's another shot worthy of the LB thread. We took to calling this portrait of all the sibs "The Hairy Scary Bunch." 
This was probably about 1978.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's more her Eeyore look:
> "Thanks for noticing me. Not that it matters."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeyore was my favorite.
> 
> When I was in high school, I worked at a sporting goods store with my sister. When I first started, my sister said, "This is my sister, Leonore, and she'll be starting work tonight." Since no one gets my name right the first time, one of the guys said, "What did you say her name is? Eeyore?"
> 
> And so I became Eeyore.
Click to expand...

My favorite too!!

On our name badges at work, I actually turned the backside of mine into a "lookalike" badge, only instead of a picture of me, it's a picture of Eeyore, and instead of my name it says, "Don't bother with a name. Nobody will remember it anyway."


----------



## sm4him

Here's another of all the siblings, and the ONLY known picture of me before the age of 1. When you have 5 kids, the first gets a lot of camera time. By the time they get to #5, they just figure they can pretend some of the pictures of the other babies can be used for your baby book too. 

 

The picture is terrible. When it was scanned, years ago (I don't think this one was even scanned by me, so it was really done a long time ago) the picture itself was so dark and curled and damaged that it was hard to even see the image.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Ah, here's another shot worthy of the LB thread. We took to calling this portrait of all the sibs "The Hairy Scary Bunch."
> *This was probably about 1978.*
> 
> View attachment 86813



Of course it was - it's not possible it could have been any other time! 

The 70s were fun!


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I'm out!
Don't forget to turn out the lights when you leave, LB peeps!


----------



## limr

Yup, it's time for me to hit the hay as well. Need energy for the early morning postwhoring! Seems like we've hit a mid-week slump around here anyway 

Boa noite!


----------



## snerd

sm4him said:


> Ah, here's another shot worthy of the LB thread. We took to calling this portrait of all the sibs "The Hairy Scary Bunch."
> This was probably about 1978.
> 
> View attachment 86813


Bunch of damned hippies!!!!

Don't worry................ I was right there with ya!!



...............


----------



## snowbear

I'll be around in the morning.  I'm cutting WAY back on the thread, but the mornings will be ours (and whomever else pops in).


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, the evening just started.


----------



## Gary A.

Dinner was turkey meatloaf, steamed veggies, mac and cheese (spiked with my chili powder) all washed down with the 14 Hands Red Blend.


----------



## Gary A.

Where is everybody?


----------



## Gary A.

In my youth, I wouldn't touch a blend. Now it is all about taste, not any pretentious concept of better based upon any stupid concept other than taste. Now, it is all about taste ... and this stuff tastes wonderful. Not as deep as I would like, but very smooth and flavorful says the guy who will stuff ice into his wine.


----------



## Gary A.

Now watching The Voice and still sipping my 14 Hands.


----------



## Gary A.

I am very interested in the Los Angeles based watch. My everyday watch is a Hamilton, a Swiss (formerly US), automatic, mid price range watch.


----------



## Gary A.

My watch expert friend laugh at the "Los Angeles" on the face. He said that where the time keeping mechanism is made is what dictates the made location.


----------



## Gary A.

He added that the mechanism was a very good mechanism.


----------



## Gary A.

Gotta admit it ... I'm really being pulled by that "Los Angeles" designation. Truly unique ... and yes I love this place. City of the Angels.


----------



## Gary A.

FYI: 

1) Ebola needs a wet environment in order to live. (So you can't get it from a doorknob.);
2) Bleach kills Ebola; and
3) UV kills Ebola.


----------



## Gary A.

The temp dropped about ten degrees. Very pleasant today.


----------



## Gary A.

I can hear the Disneyland fireworks.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

'Ya all have been busy


----------



## sm4him

Not me. I "only" had 37 posts since the last refresh.
Granted, that's about twice as many as I had in a typical "pre-Leaderboard thread" day.

Looks like Lenny is poised to join the 1K club as early as today. Astro, you've got some postwhoring to do!


----------



## sm4him

I'm finally feeling like I might live.

Although, the stomach issues + wine was a bad idea, as it led to a bit of dehydration, and that led to waking up at 3 a.m. with the start of a migraine.  Still working on getting that under control, but really gotta get in to work today.


----------



## sm4him

Yikes! Another medical worker in TX with Ebola now. I hope they've quarantined all the rest of the workers who treated that initial patient until they know whether they have it too.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## snowbear

Good morning!


----------



## sm4him

Morning, Charlie!


----------



## sm4him

What's on the agenda for the day?
I'm gonna try to get to work, but not too early.
Then church tonight and choir practice, if I'm up to it.


----------



## sm4him

Shocker of a weather forecast: Rain. LOL
"Wraparound" rain, they're calling it. Meaning the system has mostly moved off but some of it is swirling back around for another attack.


----------



## sm4him

But, at least it is supposed to be a beautiful weekend, which is good, because my sister and a friend and I are going to GA for the Thunderbirds Air show this Saturday.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not planning on much.  I'll probably paint a little and go shoot - I found something for a whatzit.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm not planning on much.  I'll probably paint a little and go shoot - I found something for a whatzit.



Ha, I'm sitting here holding something in my lap that I think might make a good whatsit! And as soon as I finish my sneezing fit and then get some more coffee, I'm going to grab some pictures of it.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Looking forward to it, but first you have to guess whatever it is that's there now,

I need a haircut but that doesn't have to be done today. Oh yes, I forgot what else I plan to do: I have to flirt with you ladies a tiny bit.


----------



## snowbear

It actually didn't rain, yesterday but I didn't really feel like doing anything.


----------



## snowbear

I just reported a post for being spam.  In Russian.  The post was in Russian, not my report.
The poster was going on about 3d and online video games.

Thank you, Google Translate


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I just reported a post for being spam.  In Russian.  The post was in Russian, not my report.
> The poster was going on about 3d and online video games.
> 
> Thank you, Google Translate


My oldest son could have actually reported it in Russian. He took 3 years of Russian, in high school, and I think has taken another semester in college.

Only Russian word I know is nyet. And Perestroika.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> OK.  Looking forward to it, but first you have to guess whatever it is that's there now,
> 
> I need a haircut but that doesn't have to be done today. Oh yes, I forgot what else I plan to do: I have to flirt with you ladies a tiny bit.



I know, and that just doesn't seem like it's gonna happen, if it's still that black thing with holes that looks like the drain catcher on my coffee maker.


----------



## snowbear

I can count to ten (though I get confused on which "one" to use).

I'm sure you have the most widely known Russian word in your vocabulary: vodka.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  Looking forward to it, but first you have to guess whatever it is that's there now,
> 
> I need a haircut but that doesn't have to be done today. Oh yes, I forgot what else I plan to do: I have to flirt with you ladies a tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and that just doesn't seem like it's gonna happen, if it's still that black thing with holes that looks like the drain catcher on my coffee maker.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking they may not be real holes.  I tried looking through his posts, as he alluded to, but I don't see where he started many.


----------



## sm4him

Oh and actually, I now have THREE whatsits in the queue, in what I think are varying degrees of difficulty. Two should be pretty easy, one maybe not as much.


----------



## snowbear

Sounds good.  I have one to shoot but it isn't in the apartment.

I guess I could do a closeup of some dryer lint.


----------



## snowbear

I guess I could gaff tape the 135 and the 20 together for 1:6.25 magnification.  That should open some possibilities if I follow the cats around.  It won't be anything like Sparky's rig but you have to work with what you've got.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  Looking forward to it, but first you have to guess whatever it is that's there now,
> 
> I need a haircut but that doesn't have to be done today. Oh yes, I forgot what else I plan to do: I have to flirt with you ladies a tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, and that just doesn't seem like it's gonna happen, if it's still that black thing with holes that looks like the drain catcher on my coffee maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they may not be real holes.  I tried looking through his posts, as he alluded to, but I don't see where he started many.
Click to expand...

Well, I just realized that he doesn't actually say it's a post in a thread he STARTED, so it could be ANY of his posts in any thread...ain't nobody got time for that!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I guess I could gaff tape the 135 and the 20 together for 1:6.25 magnification.  That should open some possibilities if I follow the cats around.  It won't be anything like Sparky's rig but you have to work with what you've got.



I have a Tokina 100mm macro; that's what I'm using for most of my shots. I also have Kenko extension tubes that I can combine with the macro lens, so I can get some pretty good close shots, but with these whatsits, you also have to be careful that you don't get SO close, with so little DOF that it's pointless for anyone to even guess.

One of the ones I just did--one of the "easy" ones, the first picture I took was too close. That thing could have been ANYthing!


----------



## snowbear

Well, actually I _do_ have time, but I'm going to use it for other things.  I think someone else deserves a change to win.


----------



## snowbear

I've been using the 105mm macro (I don't have tubes).  It's 1:2 (half size) but works well enough. If I want a closer shot, I've just been cropping.

Maybe I'll use this one.  I don't have another shot, though.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I've been using the 105mm macro (I don't have tubes).  It's 1:2 (half size) but works well enough. If I want a closer shot, I've just been cropping.
> 
> Maybe I'll use this one.  I don't have another shot, though.


That's one of those clowns in California. With a headlamp, and glowing eyeballs.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . I could say something . . .

Actually, it's trash can fodder.  I apparently fat fingered one of the knobs as I quickly turned to shoot and ended up with this.
It's an ambulance.  I caught the top strobes in center-white phase.  It's just so neat looking (to me) that I kept it.


----------



## limr

Morning!


----------



## limr

I'll have you all know that I am officially pathetic.


----------



## mishele

October 15 is … White Cane Safety Day


----------



## limr

I had a dream about Leaderboard last night.


----------



## mishele

limr said:


> I'll have you all know that I am officially pathetic.


Let's hear it!!!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning.


----------



## limr

Gary showed up and we were all in bed, but then minicoop showed up and Gary said, "Hey, it's the Appleton guy!" and they chatted for several pages.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I'll have you all know that I am officially pathetic.


How is that possible? You haven't even hit 1000 posts yet for the month.


----------



## limr

Thanks for the Agree on my being officially pathetic, Mich!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gary showed up and we were all in bed, but then minicoop showed up and Gary said, "Hey, it's the Appleton guy!" and they chatted for several pages.


Are you sure you weren't just sleep-reading the actual posts?

I had a dream one night that I was playing soccer with the cast of the Wizard of Oz. Turned out to just be all the photos Gary and Astro had posted meshed together in my addled brain.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you all know that I am officially pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible? You haven't even hit 1000 posts yet for the month.
Click to expand...


You're right! But you were also right when you said I might even hit that mark today. I have my admin job today, so it's entirely possible I'll postwhore the whole time I'm at my desk


----------



## limr

Well, Gary dd show up last nght and all of us East Coasters were already asleep, but mini didn't post so that part was about my brain feeling bad that no one was chatting with Gary.

I could have sleeppostwhored,  suppose


----------



## limr

My boyfriend tells me have very strange dreams. I tell him that everyone has very strange dreams. He claims mine are stranger.


----------



## limr

I think he's just envious.


----------



## limr

Of course, sometimes he has to deal with my strange dreams as they're happening. I've been known to, um, well...scream in my sleep.


----------



## limr

I woke up one night to the sight of flailing limbs and flying blankets wondering what the hell was going on. Turns out that HE had just woken up to the sound of me screaming bloody murder.


----------



## limr

I still giggle like a fool at that memory.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> My boyfriend tells me have very strange dreams. I tell him that everyone has very strange dreams. He claims mine are stranger.


When I was a kid, I had very vivid, odd dreams. Since becoming a parent, I rarely ever even have a dream that I remember upon waking. I think it's because I don't sleep anywhere near as deeply as I used to.


----------



## snowbear

Oh no.  My lovely wife just got up, and she's not feeling well.


----------



## mishele

My hubs talks in his sleep. I love to mess with him and try to start a conversation. hehe It can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I woke up one night to the sight of flailing limbs and flying blankets wondering what the hell was going on. Turns out that HE had just woken up to the sound of me screaming bloody murder.


A good friend of mine once had a dream about playing soccer (she'd never played, I don't think she'd ever even watched a soccer game). She awoke to her hubby screaming. Turns out, in her dream, she scored a goal, but in reality she'd just hauled back and kicked the bejeebus out of her husband!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Oh no.  My lovely wife just got up, and she's not feeling well.


Uh-oh! I hope she didn't catch what I have!


----------



## limr

Okay, who wants a time suck? Well, other than Leaderboard, that is.


----------



## snowbear

It looks like the whatzit is close to being identified.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend tells me have very strange dreams. I tell him that everyone has very strange dreams. He claims mine are stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I had very vivid, odd dreams. Since becoming a parent, I rarely ever even have a dream that I remember upon waking. I think it's because I don't sleep anywhere near as deeply as I used to.
Click to expand...


Interesting. It makes total sense but I'd never thought of it that way. I've recently started taking a magnesium supplement because my doctor suggested it for restless leg. She said maybe I was tired all the time because my sleep was being interrupted by the restless leg - not enough to wake up and remember, but enough to disturb the REM sleep.

Since I've been taking it, the difference is pretty dramatic and there have been some weird dreams, too. So maybe it's another sign that my sleep is finally getting better.


----------



## sm4him

Good grief, if I suck any more time down the drain, I'll end up in the middle of next week!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  My lovely wife just got up, and she's not feeling well.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh! I hope she didn't catch what I have!
Click to expand...

No chance - she doesn't TPF.



limr said:


> Okay, who wants a time suck? Well, other than Leaderboard, that is.


Sure. I'm really about done with this one (except for y'all)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> It looks like the whatzit is close to being identified.


It is done. It has been accomplished.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Oh no.  My lovely wife just got up, and she's not feeling well.



Ugh. Sorry for her!


----------



## limr

Okay. It's been around for a while but I just came across it again.

Madmen Yourself. Mad Men - Mad Men Yourself &#8211; AMC


----------



## limr

Turn yourself into a cartoon, Madmen style.
You can do a full body shot:


----------



## limr

Or half body, I guess.

Or an icon:


----------



## sm4him

Ironically, I just saw this as I was finishing getting ready for work.


----------



## limr

Or a scene:


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Turn yourself into a cartoon, Madmen style.
> You can do a full body shot:
> View attachment 86830


True confession: I have never, ever seen a single episode of Mad Men. Don't even really know what it's about.

But THAT's still pretty cool. Now I just have to see whether I've got any selfies I haven't binned.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Turn yourself into a cartoon, Madmen style.
> You can do a full body shot:
> View attachment 86830





limr said:


> Or half body, I guess.
> 
> Or an icon:
> View attachment 86831



But that would require selfies.  I don't do selfies.


----------



## snowbear

I could try a few scenes, I guess.


----------



## sm4him

Oh wait. It's not based on an actual picture of you, is it?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Oh wait. It's not based on an actual picture of you, is it?



No, it's not! That's the best part!


----------



## limr

You get options for what "you" look like and then choose face shape, hair, facial features, clothes, accessories...
Never have to upload a photo.


----------



## limr

Unlike THIS site: http://www.yearbookyourself.com/


----------



## limr

Though on the Yearbook Yourself site, you can turn yourself into the Church Lady 



(This was the 1960 look.)


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn yourself into a cartoon, Madmen style.
> You can do a full body shot:
> View attachment 86830
> 
> 
> 
> True confession: I have never, ever seen a single episode of Mad Men. Don't even really know what it's about.
> 
> But THAT's still pretty cool. Now I just have to see whether I've got any selfies I haven't binned.
Click to expand...


I think I saw one or two, but I don't know that much about the show, either. I just thought it was a fun little site.


----------



## snowbear

I should dig my YB out and blow off the dust bunnies and put that photo up


----------



## snowbear




----------



## sm4him

You picked the same prop I did, Charlie!! Coffee, of course! But mine messed up and didn't download. May try again later from work if I get time.  But two days out of commission equals six days worth of catching up, somehow. I've never quite figured out the math involved in that, but whether you're out for sick leave or vacation, it seems like you have to to do about a week's worth of work when you get back to ever catch up to just the day or two you missed.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary showed up and we were all in bed, but then minicoop showed up and Gary said, "Hey, it's the Appleton guy!" and they chatted for several pages.


Everyone was in bed together?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> You picked the same prop I did, Charlie!! Coffee, of course! But mine messed up and didn't download. May try again later from work if I get time.  But two days out of commission equals six days worth of catching up, somehow. I've never quite figured out the math involved in that, but whether you're out for sick leave or vacation, it seems like you have to to do about a week's worth of work when you get back to ever catch up to just the day or two you missed.



I quit smoking years ago so that leaves coffee.

Wc = (D * Wn) * 2.8 where:
  Wc is Work to be caught up, D is days off and Wn is Work normally done.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos días, Leaderboarders.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> My boyfriend tells me have very strange dreams. I tell him that everyone has very strange dreams. He claims mine are stranger.


I dream about fish.


----------



## Gary A.

How the Hell is everybody?


----------



## Gary A.

Hopefully another glorious day.


----------



## Gary A.

Possibility of rain. But it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## sm4him

This everybody is markedly improved from yesterday. Still feel like I might hurl at any moment, and dealing with the remnants of a migraine that tried to creep in about 3 a.m., but that is STILL an improvement over yesterday.

Although, I did discover how far from "well" I am when I made the short (less than a city block; less than HALF a city block) trek from the parking garage to my workplace and felt like I needed a nap by the time I got to my office.


----------



## Gary A.

When it does rain, people stand on the streets and just sorta stare up at the sky.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Possibility of rain. But it ain't gonna happen.


 
Actually, it was a beautiful sunny morning here too, finally. But clouds are already moving back in and more rain is expected before noon.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> This everybody is markedly improved from yesterday. Still feel like I might hurl at any moment, and dealing with the remnants of a migraine that tried to creep in about 3 a.m., but that is STILL an improvement over yesterday.
> 
> Although, I did discover how far from "well" I am when I made the short (less than a city block; less than HALF a city block) trek from the parking garage to my workplace and felt like I needed a nap by the time I got to my office.


Man, that pretty sick. I hope the Transit Authority appreciates the dedication and gives you a raise. If I owned the Transit Authority I'd give you a raise.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibility of rain. But it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a beautiful sunny morning here too, finally. But clouds are already moving back in and more rain is expected before noon.
Click to expand...

In Spring, Summer and Fall a sunny morning here will translate into an overly warm/hot day.


----------



## Gary A.

Usually we have what is called a "Marine Layer", a layer of low hanging clouds, (combo of fog and overcast type clouds), that sweep across the coastal basin(s) from the very cold Pacific. The longer it takes for that Marine Layer to burn-off the cooler the day.


----------



## Gary A.

Makes for very cool nights, cool morning and warm afternoons, (as opposed to hot).


----------



## Gary A.

There are entire coastal ecosystems that survive and thrive on servicing their water needs via fog.


----------



## Gary A.

The coffee is good. The paper is a bit on the thin side.


----------



## Gary A.

I cannot believe what's happening in Texas and Ebola.


----------



## Gary A.

Seems that the hospital was totally unprepared for the disease.


----------



## Gary A.

Makes one wonder ... if a Houston hospital can't properly deal with Ebola ... how can one expect a hospital in Africa to deal with Ebola?


----------



## Gary A.

I saw a special on Tv last night.


----------



## Gary A.

About an American aid worker and her struggles in doing what she can to help those in the slums of Monrovia. God bless her.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Makes one wonder ... if a Houston hospital can't properly deal with Ebola ... how can one expect a hospital in Africa to deal with Ebola?


 
They don't.  Not really.

Sad but true.

I work for the healthcare industry in the upper midwest and they are constantly running containment drills in the event that we get an outbreak here.  The sad reality is, all it takes is one scared person to circumvent the protocol...

If the newly diagnosed nurse in Texas is protecting her friends, family whatever by neglecting to say she had contact with them the outbreak could easily be in multiple States by now.  Have a nice day!


----------



## Gary A.

I've worked in West Africa. Sadly, from the video it doesn't seem to have improved any since I was there decades ago.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder ... if a Houston hospital can't properly deal with Ebola ... how can one expect a hospital in Africa to deal with Ebola?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.  Not really.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> I work for the healthcare industry in the upper midwest and they are constantly running containment drills in the event that we get an outbreak here.  The sad reality is, all it takes is one scared person to circumvent the protocol...
> 
> If the newly diagnosed nurse in Texas is protecting her friends, family whatever by neglecting to say she had contact with them the outbreak could easily be in multiple States by now.  Have a nice day!
Click to expand...

Any educated, reasonably intelligent person will know better than to 'neglect' informing the authorities of those which she had contacts. What alarms me are the casual contacts that she does not remember. A sneeze on a bus ... used utensils in a diner ... a disposal cup at the nurses station ... et al.


----------



## Gary A.

There was an Ebola scare on a plane which landed in LA and an Ebola hoax on a City bus. The authorities here have reviewed the response and and are now rethinking how they react to Ebola incidents


----------



## Gary A.

What I find interesting are the words I misspell which pass spell check. Like, wow, I didn't know that was a word?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> [Any educated, reasonably intelligent person will know better than to 'neglect' informing the authorities of those which she had contacts.


 
You forgot "rationally thinking".  Situations like this have a funny way of making otherwise rational people pretty irrational.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Makes one wonder ... if a Houston hospital can't properly deal with Ebola ... how can one expect a hospital in Africa to deal with Ebola?



The CDC has admitted that they "were not adequately prepared" to handle this outbreak. Well, duh.  If the best we've got is checking people's temperatures before letting them back on American soil, and hoping everybody with this VERY generic list of symptoms "self-reports"…well, we're screwed.


----------



## Gary A.

The authorities cleaned out the nurses apartment. I imagine they gathered all the bedding, towels ... stuff which could harbor body fluids, bagged it all and was transporting it to a landfill in Louisiana. The transport vehicle was met at the state line by the Louisiana Attorney General and refused to allow the suspect Ebola infused material into the State. If I lived in Louisiana I'd have a toast to the Attorney General.

Granted, I haven't a clue why waste from Houston destined for Louisiana. (i.e. Louisiana was much closer than a Texas haz-mat waste facility.) But I am a firm believer in States Rights, lol.


----------



## sm4him

I mean, I know people who thought they might be having a freakin' HEART ATTACK who didn't "self report"--some even lived to tell the tale. And we're relying "self reporting" because you have a fever, aches and pains, and general flu-like symptoms, and think that perhaps you came into contact with someone who came into contact with someone who came into...


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Any educated, reasonably intelligent person will know better than to 'neglect' informing the authorities of those which she had contacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot "rationally thinking".  Situations like this have a funny way of making otherwise rational people pretty irrational.
Click to expand...

True, but one would think a nurse would be well aware of the deadly potential of Ebola and that medical aid is the absolute best way to combat the virus.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I mean, I know people who thought they might be having a freakin' HEART ATTACK who didn't "self report"--some even lived to tell the tale. And we're relying "self reporting" because you have a fever, aches and pains, and general flu-like symptoms, and think that perhaps you came into contact with someone who came into contact with someone who came into...


I don't think that Ebola can successful be transmitted that way. At this point its gotta be body fluids, which pretty much means direct contact. Sorta like a STD as opposed to a cold or flu.


----------



## limr

They've also quarantined her dog apparently.


----------



## limr

Oh yeah - hey, y'all!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> True, but one would think a nurse would be well aware of the deadly potential of Ebola and that medical aid is the absolute best way to combat the virus.


 
No question about that.  If acted upon rationally, there would be no issue.  Remember, it wouldn't be in this country at all right now if Thomas Duncan hadn't lied on his exit form in Liberia... Fear feeds irrational action.  Don't you watch Horror flicks?


----------



## limr

Jam you and your stupid time restrictions, error message!


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> No question about that.  *If acted upon rationally, there would be no issue*.  Remember, it wouldn't be in this country at all right now if Thomas Duncan hadn't lied on his exit form in Liberia... Fear feeds irrational action.  Don't you watch Horror flicks?



Ay, there's the rub.


----------



## Gary A.

There is a virus which is closely related to Ebola which can be airborne transmitted. But that virus does cause illness. But there is that very remote threat.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but one would think a nurse would be well aware of the deadly potential of Ebola and that medical aid is the absolute best way to combat the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No question about that.  If acted upon rationally, there would be no issue.  Remember, it wouldn't be in this country at all right now if Thomas Duncan hadn't lied on his exit form in Liberia... Fear feeds irrational action.  Don't you watch Horror flicks?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, as part of my advance medical residency, all us medical doctors had to review Horror Movies. lol


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Ay, there's the rub.


 
*Aye, therein lies the rub.


And you call yourself a linguist.  Pfffft.


----------



## Gary A.

For clarity, I am not fearful of Ebola. (Not yet anyway, lol.) I just find it a very interesting topic to discuss.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ay, there's the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aye, therein lies the rub.
> 
> 
> And you call yourself a linguist.  Pfffft.
Click to expand...

A linguist yes, a Shakespearian authority no.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ay, there's the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> *Aye, therein lies the rub.
> And you call yourself a linguist.  Pfffft.
Click to expand...


It's called language change


----------



## Gary A.

If I was working today, I'd cover the US Ebola story.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> A linguist yes, a Shakespearian authority no.



True. I like Shakespeare but not enough to memorize. Whenever I taught Shakespeare, I showed movies because plays were meant to be performed, not read.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> It's called language change


 
Call it what you want.  I call it an opportunity to blast the internet with numerous pointless posts in a futile attempt to gain access to the illustrious leaderboard.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> Call it what you want.  I call it an opportunity to blast the internet with numerous pointless posts in a futile attempt to gain access to the illustrious leaderboard.


 

So there.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called language change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you want.  I call it an opportunity to blast the internet with numerous pointless posts in a futile attempt to gain access to the illustrious leaderboard.
Click to expand...


Oh well if that's the case, I've got tons!


----------



## limr

Did you know that most people actually mean "envious" when they claim they are "jealous"?


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called language change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you want.  I call it an opportunity to blast the internet with numerous pointless posts in a futile attempt to gain access to the illustrious leaderboard.
Click to expand...

You'll get there. I have great faith in your ability to be as prolifically insipid as the rest of us "leaders."


----------



## limr

Did you also know, it's National Grouch Day?


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Oh well if that's the case, I've got tons!


 
One of my favorite pastimes is to correct people on their misuse of colloquialisms.
I don't have many friends.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Did you know that most people actually mean "envious" when they claim they are "jealous"?



You are putting way too many words into one post, if you hope to break that 1K barrier today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Did you also know, it's National Grouch Day?


 

 Finally!  Recognition for living in a trash can!  I'm calling my Mom to rub it in.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that most people actually mean "envious" when they claim they are "jealous"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are putting way too many words into one post, if you hope to break that 1K barrier today.
Click to expand...


You


----------



## limr

are


----------



## limr

correct!


----------



## limr

What in the what? I didn't have to wait for that last one!

(Of course, this one requires 12 more seconds.)


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A linguist yes, a Shakespearian authority no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I like Shakespeare but not enough to memorize. Whenever I taught Shakespeare, I showed movies because plays were meant to be performed, not read.
Click to expand...

And the popcorn. The Bard is always better with popcorn.


----------



## limr

Absolutely!


----------



## limr

I need more coffee.


----------



## sm4him

Yes!! More coffee!!


----------



## limr

I also need to sneeze, for cryin' out loud!


----------



## limr

I get the sneeze build-up and then...nothing. Lather, rinse, repeat.

So annoying.


----------



## Gary A.

I need to do some research and pick up a coffee and tea shrub for the backyard. I think maybe green tea.


----------



## Gary A.

My Mac & Cheese turned out nicely last night. The chili powder gave it just enough punch to make quite interesting.


----------



## sm4him

Wait.

You just buy a shrub and pick your morning cup of coffee right off the shrub? That would be excellent…except mine would have too much rainwater in it.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Did you know that most people actually mean "envious" when they claim they are "jealous"?


I'm jealously envious that you know the difference.


----------



## Gary A.

My chili powder will make you sneeze.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> My Mac & Cheese turned out nicely last night. The chili powder gave it just enough punch to make quite interesting.



I like to put a little chili or cayenne powder in my mac and cheese, and sometimes a few jalapeños as well.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Wait.
> 
> You just buy a shrub and pick your morning cup of coffee right off the shrub? That would be excellent…except mine would have too much rainwater in it.


Almost. After you pick you gotta process ... you gotta remove the outer fleshy fruit part then dry and roast the bean. A longer roast gives you that French Roast try of flavor a shorter roast has less bite, but also less depth.


----------



## Gary A.

Making my chili powder almost killed me. I dried out these pepper, then I ground them up in my mocahete. Some of the powder goes airborne and it kills you. It takes a lot of peppers to make a usable quantity of powder.


----------



## Gary A.

So I had to grind this stuff up over days.


----------



## Gary A.

I had to take a shower after every grinding session.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> My chili powder will make you sneeze.



I'll take some!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Some of the powder goes airborne and it kills you.


 

Says the guy wearing a respirator in his avatar... Somehow this strikes me as hilarious.


----------



## limr

Chilis are no joke.


----------



## Gary A.

Even washing didn't remove all the pepper from my hands. A day later if I touched my eye with a finger ... my eye would burn like the dickens. lol


----------



## limr

In my lunchbox, I've got some of my homemade yogurt with some honey and a dash of vanilla. I also have a pb&j and a banana.

But now I want mac and cheese. With chili pepper.


----------



## Gary A.

Grinding that stuff did clear all my nasal passages.


----------



## limr

It's raining here today too, but it's something like 75 degrees. Gross!


----------



## limr

It's the kind of day that makes me want to just stay home and curl up on the couch with kitties and a book.


----------



## limr

And if feels like a comfort food sort of a day.


----------



## Gary A.

I have a bunch of pepper I need to toss in the dehydrator and process.


----------



## limr

Couch, kitties, book, coffee, mac and cheese.

I am 'chargrined' that this can't happen today.


----------



## Gary A.

This time latex gloves and a mask.


----------



## Gary A.

I also have a "pepper grinder" designed just for chilis.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I also have a "pepper grinder" designed just for chilis.



Smart.


----------



## Gary A.

Apparently, the mechanisms for salt and peppercorns doesn't work on chilis.


----------



## limr

I should get my dehydrator out. There are still farmers' markets each weekend and I should stock up on a bunch of veggies and dehydrate them to get me through the winter.


----------



## Gary A.

The grinder is not of industrial size and heft like my beloved mocahete.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I am *'chargrined' *that this can't happen today.


 

[CRINGE]


----------



## Gary A.

I have a second round of grapes that need picking and my apple tree is sprouting some blossoms.


----------



## Gary A.

This year I've been growing a lot of raisins.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Making my chili powder almost killed me. I dried out these pepper, then I ground them up in my mocahete. Some of the powder goes airborne and it kills you. It takes a lot of peppers to make a usable quantity of powder.


Did that once a number of years ago with a habanero pepper. Ever since, I just let my brother and my son do all the hard work and I just eat the stuff they make!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Couch, kitties, book, coffee, mac and cheese.
> 
> I am 'chargrined' that this can't happen today.



JAM these ratings that make you pick ONE, because I "like" this, I "agree" with this, I think it is "funny" and "informative" and "useful."


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am *'chargrined' *that this can't happen today.
> 
> 
> 
> [CRINGE]
Click to expand...


You must have seen me post the 'heart-borken' one, right? That's even more cringe-worthy.

 Heart-borken.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> In my lunchbox, I've got some of my homemade yogurt with some honey and a dash of vanilla. I also have a pb&j and a banana.
> 
> But now I want mac and cheese. With chili pepper.


 There's a place downtown, in easy walking distance (okay, "easy" if walking to my car didn't exhaust me right now) that makes a mean mac & cheese with blackened chicken and jalapeños. If it wasn't about to rain, again, I might be tempted to ditch what I brought for lunch and go get that instead.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> You just buy a shrub and pick your morning cup of coffee right off the shrub? That would be excellent…except mine would have too much rainwater in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost. After you pick you gotta process ... you gotta remove the outer fleshy fruit part then dry and roast the bean. A longer roast gives you that French Roast try of flavor a shorter roast has less bite, but also less depth.
Click to expand...

Oh. Never mind then.

I have a friend who is from Ethiopia. She gets fresh beans sent to her from some relatives there, and then they perform an Ethiopian coffee ceremony, which starts with roasting the raw bean and goes all the way through to pouring and drinking the coffee. It's a very elaborate, ritualistic process. It's also fascinating, and the coffee is delicious.


----------



## sm4him

There's also nevreness.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> There's a place downtown, in easy walking distance (okay, "easy" if walking to my car didn't exhaust me right now) that makes a mean mac & cheese with blackened chicken and jalapeños. If it wasn't about to rain, again, I might be tempted to ditch what I brought for lunch and go get that instead.



I'll skip the chicken and take it with the jalapenos, but that sounds really good!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> You must have seen me post the 'heart-borken' one, right? That's even more cringe-worthy.
> 
> Heart-borken.


 
If you really want to see me angry enough to punch a kitten, start butchering idioms.

Say stuff like  "The proof is in the pudding", "happy as a clam" and "can't see the forest through the trees"

Grrr...


----------



## limr

I could always go get diner matzoh ball soup:


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen me post the 'heart-borken' one, right? That's even more cringe-worthy.
> 
> Heart-borken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to see me angry enough to punch a kitten, start butchering idioms.
> 
> Say stuff like  "The proof is in the pudding", "happy as a clam" and "can't see the forest through the trees"
> 
> Grrr...
Click to expand...


Hey man, don't get your panties all up in a bunch! It isn't me butchering the spelling!


----------



## snowbear

Hello, again.


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife has gone back to bed.  She is definitely ill.


----------



## sm4him

And hypnotysed.


----------



## snowbear

So, naturally, I'm at the opposite end of the apartment.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My lovely wife has gone back to bed.  She is definitely ill.


I really do hope she doesn't have what I've had. Not that I could have given it to her, but there does seem to be something making the rounds around here.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Hey man, don't get your panties all up in a bunch! It isn't me butchering the spelling!


 
I don't wear panties, so I guess I'm safe.  WHEW!


----------



## sm4him

Also, it REALLY jams to have time off from work and spend it being sick!


----------



## snowbear

She had a spleenectomy a while back, so a cold to her is like the flu to us.  Time will tell.


----------



## snowbear

I've had my ice cream for the day (Girl Scout Cookie - Samoa).  Now, what to do for real lunch while I await the oncoming rain to arrive.


----------



## limr

I SNEEZED!!! FINALLY!!!

I need a cigarette now.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> She had a spleenectomy a while back, so a cold to her is like the flu to us.  Time will tell.



 Hope she's okay soon!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes call:  _The Tide is High_ -- Blondie


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> And hypnotysed.



And bi-polo


----------



## limr

Oh yeah!

Hi Charlie!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I SNEEZED!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> I need a cigarette now.



Wow - is that all it takes.  I could've saved myself a whole lot of time with just a pinch pf pepper.  



limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a spleenectomy a while back, so a cold to her is like the flu to us.  Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she's okay soon!
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## snowbear

Come on Lenny - you've got to post some more to get into the k-club.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes call: _Yellow Submarine_ -- the Beatles.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Come on Lenny - you've got to post some more to get into the k-club.



I know! I've got 3.5 more hours at "work" though, so I should be good! And then I have a break before class and I've got my netbook with me, so I'll post while I'm eating my soup!


----------



## limr

JAM, too many words in one jammin' post!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hypnotysed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bi-polo
Click to expand...

Well, now, to be fair, that one COULD just be a happy polo player and sad polo player.


----------



## limr

You all might be getting a sense of how often I use 'jam' in real life.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SNEEZED!!! FINALLY!!!
> I need a cigarette now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - is that all it takes.  I could've saved myself a whole lot of time with just a pinch pf pepper.
Click to expand...


Yup, I'm easy! At least according to the bathroom wall.


----------



## sm4him

"Jam" has revolutionized my vocabulary.  I just said "jammin' " to describe something to my boss.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> "Jam" has revolutionized my vocabulary.  I just said "jammin' " to describe something to my boss.



That is so jammin' awesome!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I SNEEZED!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> I need a cigarette now.


LOL!!!!


----------



## snowbear

_Searchin' for  Rainbow_ -- Marshall Tucker Band

"And I'm searchin' for a rainbow
And if the wind ever shows me where to go
You'll be waiting at the end and I know
I'll the see the hill with that pot o'gold"

Man, I love that song.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a spleenectomy a while back, so a cold to her is like the flu to us.  Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she's okay soon!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> "Jam" has revolutionized my vocabulary.  I just said "jammin' " to describe something to my boss.


LOL!


----------



## limr

Okay, I have to get my arse over to the cafeteria to get some coffee. At least they serve Starbucks. I know not everyone likes it, but I do and it's definitely better than cafeteria swill that's been sitting in the tank for hours.


----------



## limr

Be back in a few minutes to do more "work"


----------



## limr

Oooh, we're almost at page #300 and then 30+ posts from post #6000!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Oooh, we're almost at page #300 and then 30+ posts from post #6000!


 
That is hilariously sad.


----------



## snowbear

What can I say, it doesn't take much to keep any of us entertained.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hypnotysed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bi-polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now, to be fair, that one COULD just be a happy polo player and sad polo player.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> What can I say, it doesn't take much to keep any of us entertained.


Just some honey and a feather for me.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Maybe I'll mimic "Chopped Kitchen" for lunch.
> I have:
> Flour tortillas
> Honey baked beans
> Eggs
> Leftover broiled pork chop


Toss in some cheese and salsa and I see an egg and pork chop burrito w/ a side of beans.


----------



## Gary A.

But remove the pork from the chop.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Maybe I'll mimic "Chopped Kitchen" for lunch.
> I have:
> Flour tortillas
> Honey baked beans
> Eggs
> Leftover broiled pork chop


 
 Lucky... I have a piece of 3 year old hard candy and a sock.  Your options seem much better.


----------



## snowbear

Hello - what's this?  Oh, I just found some potato salad and some cream cheese, neither of which are green.


----------



## limr

Nice!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes call:  _It's the End of the World as We Know it (and I Feel Fine) _ R.E.M.


----------



## snowbear

Potato salad tasted a bit vinegary so I passed on it.  I Made a casserole with the rest.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen me post the 'heart-borken' one, right? That's even more cringe-worthy.
> 
> Heart-borken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to see me angry enough to punch a kitten, start butchering idioms.
> 
> Say stuff like  "The proof is in the pudding", "happy as a clam" and "can't see the forest through the trees"
> 
> Grrr...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man, don't get your panties all up in a bunch! It isn't me butchering the spelling!
Click to expand...

Strad wears panties .... interesting .....


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Strad wears panties .... interesting .....


 
If that image interests you, there is some serious concern regarding your mental health.


----------



## limr

Oh.

The first of today's fails.

I'm entering workshop surveys that students fill out after our study skills workshops every Wednesday.

Q: "How did you learn about this workshop"
A: "It was a really good class. The instructor knows and she could explain to us so clearly."
(same student)
Q: "Are there any other topics you would like the ASC to cover in a workshop?"
A: "Tips to pay attention."

How about the workshop on reading comprehension?


----------



## snowbear

"You are not a failure,  you are a great example of what not to do"  in big, red letters.


----------



## limr

Oops, here's the next one.

"How did you learn about this workshop?"
"By visualizing."

(It was a workshop on learning styles.)


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> "You are not a failure,  you are a great example of what not to do"  in big, red letters.



I do actually own this and am just waiting for the day when something pisses me off enough to actually use it:
Amazon.com : WTF? Red Stock Self-Inking Rubber Stamp - ExcelMark Model 9011 : Business Stamps : Office Products


----------



## limr

Last survey for this workshop and we've got a third!

"How did you learn about this workshop?"
"I feel more confidential about my learning style."


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strad wears panties .... interesting .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that image interests you, there is some serious concern regarding your mental health.
Click to expand...

Actually I should have typed ... I don't wanna know


----------



## snowbear

I had a good source that Dixie Lee Ray, former Governor of Washington, when she was the head of the Atomic Energy Commission had a "Bullshit" stamp, and used it on reports from here managers.


----------



## limr

In the interests of keeping everyone motivated to beat their personal bests and remain strong on the Leaderboard, I present...


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Last survey for this workshop and we've got a third!
> 
> "How did you learn about this workshop?"
> "I feel more confidential about my learning style."


Is "you told me" an option ?


----------



## limr

Skeletor motivational posters!


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Actually I should have typed ... I don't wanna know


 
Too late.  It's now part of the collective interwebz.  Trying to get rid of it would be like trying to get the pee out of the pool.  Just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Last survey for this workshop and we've got a third!
> 
> "How did you learn about this workshop?"
> "I feel more confidential about my learning style."



Future leaders of the country and business.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last survey for this workshop and we've got a third!
> 
> "How did you learn about this workshop?"
> "I feel more confidential about my learning style."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "you told me" an option ?
Click to expand...


Well, reading the question properly is an option


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Future leaders of the country and business.


 
[shudder]


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Future leaders of the country and business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shudder]
Click to expand...


Yes, indeed.  I'm considering emigration.


----------



## limr




----------



## Stradawhovious

POOP!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hypnotysed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bi-polo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, now, to be fair, that one COULD just be a happy polo player and sad polo player.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Now THAT is .


----------



## limr




----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> POOP!


 
 Figured I'd make the 6000th post in this thread count.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> POOP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd make the 6000th post in this thread count.
Click to expand...


Yer funny.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> "You are not a failure,  you are a great example of what not to do"  in big, red letters.



I had a teacher in 8th grade who would tell people, usually after handing them a paper with a big red "F" for about the umpteenth time, "You are NOT useless. You can at least serve as a bad example."

 

And they worry today about kids getting bullied by other KIDS.


----------



## sm4him

So, I was so busy being PRODUCTIVE at work (not even kidding!! I got things done, yay me!), that I missed all the talk about lunch.

Actually, I was so busy I didn't even realize it WAS lunchtime. Now, that's just TOO busy.


----------



## sm4him

I'm having the rest of the hobo potatoes that I made yesterday. They were good, but I hope my tummy "accepts" them a little more readily today.


----------



## snowbear

You didn't miss much.

iTunes call: 101 Strings - _Meadowland_


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> You didn't miss much.
> 
> iTunes call: 101 Strings - _Meadowland_


 Really??!? In this thread?? Gosh, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## snowbear

My sunshine (lovely wife)  has gotten back up!


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> And they worry today about kids getting bullied by other KIDS.


 
Funny story about that... for the last 2 years we have been telling our 12 year old that his mouth is going to get his ass kicked.  He can be very rude, inconsiderate and someimes down right mean.  It's funny because he's a tiny, tiny boy.  A medium gust of wind is enough to knock him off course.

Anywhoo, one day he comes home covered in dirt, with a torn shirt and a shiner bawling his eyes out.  "YOU HAVE TO TELL THE PRINCIPAL!  THAT KID NEEDS TO BE ARRESTED"  After calming him down he explains that a bigger kid (same grade) pushed him down and punched him a few times.  We asked him to tell us everything that happened and he said "Well it started when I said "Hey Stupid, come here""

My wife and I got a good kick out of that one.  He asked us why we weren't calling the police on the bully... "Well, the way I see it" my wife said, "The bully in this case got his butt kicked."


He hasn't been in an altercation since.


----------



## snowbear

New whatzit posted.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they worry today about kids getting bullied by other KIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story about that... for the last 2 years we have been telling our 12 year old that his mouth is going to get his ass kicked.  He can be very rude, inconsiderate and someimes down right mean.  It's funny because he's a tiny, tiny boy.  A medium gust of wind is enough to knock him off course.
> 
> Anywhoo, one day he comes home covered in dirt, with a torn shirt and a shiner bawling his eyes out.  "YOU HAVE TO TELL THE PRINCIPAL!  THAT KID NEEDS TO BE ARRESTED"  After calming him down he explains that a bigger kid (same grade) pushed him down and punched him a few times.  We asked him to tell us everything that happened and he said "Well it started when I said "Hey Stupid, come here""
> 
> My wife and I got a good kick out of that one.  He asked us why we weren't calling the police on the bully... "Well, the way I see it" my wife said, "The bully in this case got his butt kicked."
> 
> 
> He hasn't been in an altercation since.
Click to expand...

It was definitely NOT a good plan to take a swig from my water bottle while reading the line, "well it started when…"   

With parenting like that…your kid is gonna turn out just fine.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> With parenting like that…your kid is gonna turn out just fine.


 
I sure hope so... we aren't having NEARLY the same luck with the 16 year old...


----------



## snowbear

He sounds like our oldest, in that he always had to learn things on his own, usually the hard way.


----------



## sm4him

Satan entered into both of my children's bodies about the time they turned 16. 
Our relationship became sort of like the reverse of the Dread Pirate Roberts. I felt more like saying, "Good morning, sunshine! Rise and shine; I'll most likely strangle you before evening."

Fortunately, they did both grow out of whatever the jam their problem was and are now (mostly) absolutely delightful young adults.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes call:  _In the Air Tonight
_
jammin drums!!


----------



## limr

A comment made on my blog this morning:

"magnificent issues altogether, you simply gained a emblem new reader.
What might you recommend about your submit that you made some
days in the past? Any sure?"

SO thoughtful!


----------



## snowbear

_Get The Part Started_ -- Pink.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll mimic "Chopped Kitchen" for lunch.
> I have:
> Flour tortillas
> Honey baked beans
> Eggs
> Leftover broiled pork chop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky... I have a piece of 3 year old hard candy and a sock.  Your options seem much better.
Click to expand...

What kind of sock?


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

Just think of what you can do with all the material in this thread!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Lucky... I have a piece of 3 year old hard candy and a sock.  Your options seem much better.


What kind of sock?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> A comment made on my blog this morning:
> 
> "magnificent issues altogether, you simply gained a emblem new reader.
> What might you recommend about your submit that you made some
> days in the past? Any sure?"
> 
> SO thoughtful!


Is this your ESL blog?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Just think of what you can do with all the material in this thread!



You're right! I should stop thinking of my own words and just start pasting in random blog comments


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A comment made on my blog this morning:
> 
> "magnificent issues altogether, you simply gained a emblem new reader.
> What might you recommend about your submit that you made some
> days in the past? Any sure?"
> 
> SO thoughtful!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your ESL blog?
Click to expand...


It was actually from my language blog, but I've been getting a lot of spam on that lately. Possibly because I haven't updated it in...crap, a whole year!

Spam comments always make me laugh.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strad wears panties .... interesting .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that image interests you, there is some serious concern regarding your mental health.
Click to expand...

But your stomach is strong.


----------



## limr

"It is undoubtedly a keyword tool that take your company to another location level.
This keyword appears in Google search which means your profile gets more
influence and promotes your small business.
Your struggling to reply to this question aren’t you."


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Oh.
> 
> The first of today's fails.
> 
> I'm entering workshop surveys that students fill out after our study skills workshops every Wednesday.
> 
> Q: "How did you learn about this workshop"
> A: "It was a really good class. The instructor knows and she could explain to us so clearly."
> (same student)
> Q: "Are there any other topics you would like the ASC to cover in a workshop?"
> A: "Tips to pay attention."
> 
> How about the workshop on reading comprehension?


Mary Lou works in an Adult School. This stuff is good ... but pales by comparison. I propose to her a sitcom names Adult School ... nothing ... absolutely nothing needs to be invented.


----------



## limr

Hey, it's me with a bunch of paralegal students when we visited the Supreme Court last December...no, two years ago...and met Justice Samuel Alito. Not the justice I would have chosen, but I wasn't going to complain too much.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Mary Lou works in an Adult School. This stuff is good ... but pales by comparison. I propose to her a sitcom names Adult School ... nothing ... absolutely nothing needs to be invented.



I could so work with her on that project. It's true - none of it needs to be made up!


----------



## limr

limr said:


> Hey, it's me with a bunch of paralegal students when we visited the Supreme Court last December...no, two years ago...and met Justice Samuel Alito. Not the justice I would have chosen, but I wasn't going to complain too much.



Duh, forgot to post the picture!


----------



## limr

I know you all love the hack job I did with blurring out the faces of the innocent.


----------



## limr

The man who isn't Justice Alito and who isn't blurred out is my bf.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Sharp Dressed Man_ - ZZ Top


----------



## limr

Baby snappers!!!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> So, I was so busy being PRODUCTIVE at work (not even kidding!! I got things done, yay me!), that I missed all the talk about lunch.
> 
> Actually, I was so busy I didn't even realize it WAS lunchtime. Now, that's just TOO busy.


You had lunch yesterday ... don't worry about it.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Baby snappers!!!



Awwwwww.


----------



## pthrift

Do what


----------



## limr

OH MY GOD, A SECOND SNEEZE!!!

I am one lucky woman today.


----------



## limr

pthrift said:


> Do what



Completely random and out of context.

Seems about right for Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> With parenting like that…your kid is gonna turn out just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so... we aren't having NEARLY the same luck with the 16 year old...
Click to expand...

When they become teens ... you just have to kill them and start all over again.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby snappers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww.
Click to expand...


They are painfully cute when they're that small.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> OH MY GOD, A SECOND SNEEZE!!!
> 
> I am one lucky woman today.


Women are like that. After I sneeze I just roll over and get some ZZzzzz.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> The first of today's fails.
> 
> I'm entering workshop surveys that students fill out after our study skills workshops every Wednesday.
> 
> Q: "How did you learn about this workshop"
> A: "It was a really good class. The instructor knows and she could explain to us so clearly."
> (same student)
> Q: "Are there any other topics you would like the ASC to cover in a workshop?"
> A: "Tips to pay attention."
> 
> How about the workshop on reading comprehension?
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou works in an Adult School. This stuff is good ... but pales by comparison. I propose to her a sitcom names Adult School ... nothing ... absolutely nothing needs to be invented.
Click to expand...


My boss and I keep talking about writing a sitcom based on a city transit system. Not only do you not NEED to invent any of it, some of this stuff, you just CANNOT make up!


----------



## sm4him

As the website administrator and social media manager, I get all the "complaint" emails. Fortunately for myself AND my company, it is NOT my job to REPLY to these emails, because most of the responses I can think of would have cut my employment quite short.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, A SECOND SNEEZE!!!
> 
> I am one lucky woman today.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are like that. After I sneeze I just roll over and get some ZZzzzz.
Click to expand...


Hey, we have to have some sort of consolation prize for getting bodies that are so fickle about...sneezing.


----------



## snowbear

and just painful when they grow up.

I saw one (I think) when we were in Temple Hills, strolling across the road in a heavy rain.  I didn't get a good look but the silhouette looked right.  Not the place I expected to see one.


----------



## sm4him

One of my all-time favorite emails was this one, which I keep pinned on my bulletin board:

"Please keep angry people from following the public trying to help them with their lost pen after talking with the police."

That was it; the email in its entirety. 
My boss and I spent DAYS crafty clever responses, which of course, were never sent. The actual responses come from our Customer Service Manager who somehows seems to generally summon the requisite tact to answer people in a way that won't get her fired. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou works in an Adult School. This stuff is good ... but pales by comparison. I propose to her a sitcom names Adult School ... nothing ... absolutely nothing needs to be invented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could so work with her on that project. It's true - none of it needs to be made up!
Click to expand...

As an example, in posted in the restroom is a sign stating "No Standing on the Toilets!"

I mean ... WTF ...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The man who isn't Justice Alito and who isn't blurred out is my bf.


What a good looking couple ... you and the Justice.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> As the website administrator and social media manager, I get all the "complaint" emails. Fortunately for myself AND my company, it is NOT my job to REPLY to these emails, because most of the responses I can think of would have cut my employment quite short.



I'm with you on that! Sometimes I have to sit at the front desk and deal with students as they come in and also answer the phones.

They've learned here at work to not make me do that very often.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man who isn't Justice Alito and who isn't blurred out is my bf.
> 
> 
> 
> What a good looking couple ... you and the Justice.
Click to expand...


He doesn't look awkward at all!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> One of my all-time favorite emails was this one, which I keep pinned on my bulletin board:
> 
> "Please keep angry people from following the public trying to help them with their lost pen after talking with the police."
> 
> That was it; the email in its entirety.
> My boss and I spent DAYS crafty clever responses, which of course, were never sent. The actual responses come from our Customer Service Manager who somehows seems to generally summon the requisite tact to answer people in a way that won't get her fired. I don't know how she does it.


That is a gift reserved for the successful PR hacks.


----------



## snowbear

If you want to hear some really strange things, and some really sad thing, go work in a 9-1-1 center.  Each call is an adventure: hilarious, heart-wrenching, and everything in between.


----------



## sm4him

I just had to make a sign for the exit door that the bus operators use to get from their break room out to the bus platform, which reminds them to WATCH for buses before they cross the platform. They're bus operators, for jam's sake!! THEY are the ones DRIVING the bus on the platform, seems like they'd sort of be able to figure out that they want to be sure one isn't there before they step out onto the roadway!!

I did at least get to make it humorous though. I put a picture of the platform, with a bus coming toward them, with Mr. Bill stuck to the bus windshield sayng "OH NO!!!" and then it said, "How ironic would it be if YOU got hit by a bus? Please look before you cross the platform." 
Some union employee will probably now accuse me of creating a hostile work environment.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, A SECOND SNEEZE!!!
> 
> I am one lucky woman today.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are like that. After I sneeze I just roll over and get some ZZzzzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, we have to have some sort of consolation prize for getting bodies that are so fickle about...sneezing.
Click to expand...

 ... like chili powder?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I just had to make a sign for the exit door that the bus operators use to get from their break room out to the bus platform, which reminds them to WATCH for buses before they cross the platform. They're bus operators, for jam's sake!! THEY are the ones DRIVING the bus on the platform, seems like they'd sort of be able to figure out that they want to be sure one isn't there before they step out onto the roadway!!
> 
> I did at least get to make it humorous though. I put a picture of the platform, with a bus coming toward them, with Mr. Bill stuck to the bus windshield sayng "OH NO!!!" and then it said, "How ironic would it be if YOU got hit by a bus? Please look before you cross the platform."
> Some union employee will probably now accuse me of creating a hostile work environment.


That's all about limiting a law suite ... not, (hopefully), about stupidity.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to make a sign for the exit door that the bus operators use to get from their break room out to the bus platform, which reminds them to WATCH for buses before they cross the platform. They're bus operators, for jam's sake!! THEY are the ones DRIVING the bus on the platform, seems like they'd sort of be able to figure out that they want to be sure one isn't there before they step out onto the roadway!!
> 
> I did at least get to make it humorous though. I put a picture of the platform, with a bus coming toward them, with Mr. Bill stuck to the bus windshield sayng "OH NO!!!" and then it said, "How ironic would it be if YOU got hit by a bus? Please look before you cross the platform."
> Some union employee will probably now accuse me of creating a hostile work environment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all about limiting a law suite ... not, (hopefully), about stupidity.
Click to expand...


OH, TRUST me. It's about stupidity.


----------



## limr

More spam. Favorite part in bold.

"My Cat Says Hello | As a Linguist… Teach the players to encourage their teammates as well *The problem is that most of the things you are doing are not dangerous*,and compact you don’t need to carry a big bag because as he points out that Ko said he w…"


----------



## sm4him

I've just discovered that you can upload a pdf file to a post!

In other news, if you have the time to read it (and if you're posting on the LB thread, you do…), THIS is the single most awesomely horrible letter I have ever had the privilege--uum, misfortune--to read. It's so incredible that I can't even just pick a sentence or two to describe its essence.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes:  More Beatles!  _She Loves You_


----------



## sm4him

I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.


----------



## sm4him

While I was looking for that letter, I found one of my folders of funny newspaper clippings.

Here's a great weather forecast:


 
So, there's a 90% chance of a 70% and 20% chance of rain on Friday and Saturday? Or is there a 70% chance on Friday of a 90% chance of rain, whereas on Saturday, the likelihood of a 90% chance of rain drops to 20%?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I've just discovered that you can upload a pdf file to a post!
> 
> In other news, if you have the time to read it (and if you're posting on the LB thread, you do…), THIS is the single most awesomely horrible letter I have ever had the privilege--uum, misfortune--to read. It's so incredible that I can't even just pick a sentence or two to describe its essence.



Somebody bought a thesaurus.

Actually, as I was reading it, it seemed...not as strange as it should.

The handwriting of the signature suggests that he is indeed a non-native speaker.

No wonder it sounded like some of my students' papers!


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> A comment made on my blog this morning:
> 
> "magnificent issues altogether, you simply gained a emblem new reader.
> What might you recommend about your submit that you made some
> days in the past? Any sure?"
> 
> SO thoughtful!


I get quite a few posts on my blog that are obviously non-english but written with English words.  Pretty much all of them end up in the trash, especially if the associated links are for bogus software, dietary fortifications, and valuable junk.  Can't decide if they did an internet translate, or they actually used the expression in their native language but with translated english words.  Either way, it doesn't encourage a dialogue.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just discovered that you can upload a pdf file to a post!
> 
> In other news, if you have the time to read it (and if you're posting on the LB thread, you do…), THIS is the single most awesomely horrible letter I have ever had the privilege--uum, misfortune--to read. It's so incredible that I can't even just pick a sentence or two to describe its essence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bought a thesaurus.
> 
> Actually, as I was reading it, it seemed...not as strange as it should.
> 
> The handwriting of the signature suggests that he is indeed a non-native speaker.
> 
> No wonder it sounded like some of my students' papers!
Click to expand...


Yes, I suspect English was his second, or possibly third or fourth, language. But MOST of the time, those who are struggling with the language don't attempt such long, "eloquent" diatribes. They recognize that they don't know the language that well and so they are generally more to the point. Of course, this is just as it relates to the customer service emails  and letters we get--not necessarily true when they are writing essays and school-related work.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> While I was looking for that letter, I found one of my folders of funny newspaper clippings.
> 
> Here's a great weather forecast:
> 
> View attachment 86857
> So, there's a 90% chance of a 70% and 20% chance of rain on Friday and Saturday? Or is there a 70% chance on Friday of a 90% chance of rain, whereas on Saturday, the likelihood of a 90% chance of rain drops to 20%?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.


I was going to recommend that
It's an official document .. You don't want to embarrass someone


----------



## sm4him

One of my favorite headlines in recent memory from our local paper:



They get no argument from me. I'm all in favor of clothes!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend that
> It's an official document .. You don't want to embarrass someone
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## snowbear

iTines: _One Headlight_, the Wallflowers


----------



## sm4him

LENNY MADE IT!!! You're officially as lame as me and Charlie and Gary!!!


----------



## pgriz

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just discovered that you can upload a pdf file to a post!
> 
> In other news, if you have the time to read it (and if you're posting on the LB thread, you do…), THIS is the single most awesomely horrible letter I have ever had the privilege--uum, misfortune--to read. It's so incredible that I can't even just pick a sentence or two to describe its essence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bought a thesaurus.
> 
> Actually, as I was reading it, it seemed...not as strange as it should.
> 
> The handwriting of the signature suggests that he is indeed a non-native speaker.
> 
> No wonder it sounded like some of my students' papers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I suspect English was his second, or possibly third or fourth, language. But MOST of the time, those who are struggling with the language don't attempt such long, "eloquent" diatribes. They recognize that they don't know the language that well and so they are generally more to the point. Of course, this is just as it relates to the customer service emails  and letters we get--not necessarily true when they are writing essays and school-related work.
Click to expand...


The name appears to be Russian, and some of the phraseology appears to be literal (russian expression and structure, english words).


----------



## sm4him

Astro is next…but he's slacking. Still has 140 to go.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Yes, I suspect English was his second, or possibly third or fourth, language. *But MOST of the time, those who are struggling with the language don't attempt such long, "eloquent" diatribes*. They recognize that they don't know the language that well and so they are generally more to the point. -snip-



*The name appears to be Russian*, and some of the phraseology appears to be literal (russian expression and structure, english words).[/QUOTE]

I was going to say the same. And based on my experience with Russian and other Slavic students, attempting long 'eloquent' diatribes is exactly what they try to do!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend that
> It's an official document .. You don't want to embarrass someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...


Does that mean I have to take the copy I downloaded off of my Facebook page?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86860
> 
> LENNY MADE IT!!! You're officially as lame as me and Charlie and Gary!!!



YAY!!! 

I think...

But my OCD is SO JAMMIN' HAPPY that I have *exactly *1000 posts on that jammin' Leaderboard 

Of course I already have more than 1000 now, but yeah, I think I might grab that screenshot.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend that
> It's an official document .. You don't want to embarrass someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean I have to take the copy I downloaded off of my Facebook page?
Click to expand...

WHAT copy? There's never been ANY copy of that posted except what is there, right now. 
NEVER. It simply didn't happen.


----------



## snowbear

It's OK . . . I only have four fb friends, including OhHeyTyler.


----------



## limr

Ladies and gentlemen of the Leaderboard...


----------



## limr

I have sneezed for a third time.


----------



## limr

And it was a doozy.


----------



## limr

I am in such a good mood right now!


----------



## snowbear

does that qualify as multiple org . . oh nevermind.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86860
> 
> LENNY MADE IT!!! You're officially as lame as me and Charlie and Gary!!!



Hey, and Strad made it back on...which was kind of the purpose of the thread, so there's a success right there!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes - _Pinball Wizard_, the Who.


----------



## mmaria

oh God! 

I am so sorry I don't have the time to read what you guys are talking! I'm loling every time I open this thread!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I have sneezed for a third time.



When I was younger, I'd sneeze three times in a row.  Now it's about seven.


----------



## snowbear

MARIJA!!!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> MATRIJA!!!


who is Matrija!!!!!!????


))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sneezed for a third time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, I'd sneeze three times in a row.  Now it's about seven.
Click to expand...


Every once in a while, I'll have a sneezing fit in the shower.

Note that I said "sneezing fit" and not "multiple sneezes." Though I'm not sure there's much of a difference


----------



## snowbear

Fat fingers, tiny keys.  I fixed it.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Fat fingers, tiny keys.  I fixed it.



I thought there is actually some new member Matrija here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't want Matrija to be here!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat fingers, tiny keys.  I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there is actually some new member Matrija here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't want Matrija to be here!!!!!
Click to expand...


We chased her off; she couldn't live up to our standards.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86860
> 
> LENNY MADE IT!!! You're officially as lame as me and Charlie and Gary!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> I think...
> 
> But my OCD is SO JAMMIN' HAPPY that I have *exactly *1000 posts on that jammin' Leaderboard
> 
> Of course I already have more than 1000 now, but yeah, I think I might grab that screenshot.
Click to expand...



everyone left me in the dust


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> We chased her off; she couldn't live up to our standards.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably have blurred the names and addresses out of that. But I didn't.  Pretend you didn't see that part.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend that
> It's an official document .. You don't want to embarrass someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean I have to take the copy I downloaded off of my Facebook page?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT copy? There's never been ANY copy of that posted except what is there, right now.
> NEVER. It simply didn't happen.
Click to expand...

Yes
You are right

I don't have a copy neither


linguistics ... I think there's a double negative there ...


----------



## snowbear

I has an osprey (sucky as the lighting is).


----------



## snowbear

iTunes:  _Bad Habit_, Joss Stone.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _I Am Your Man_, Ryan Shaw  (ask Lenny about him)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Oh, one of my favorites coming up on iTunes: Johnnie Cope/The Atholl Highlanders, Tannahill Weavers.


----------



## Gary A.

Huntington Beach, California (aka Surf City)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Mammy!


----------



## snowbear

Asshole parking - Imgur


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I has an osprey (sucky as the lighting is).





limr said:


> Mammy!




Visual Echo!!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Stir It Up_  Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Gary A.

Universal City: City Walk


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Hey, where is everybody???? It's been 40 minutes since the last time someone posted in this thread!!!
We're slacking off!


----------



## sm4him

I have about 10 minutes before I have to leave; I just finished what I was working on, and don't really have time to start the next project.


----------



## sm4him

So I guess I'll just postwhore until time to go.


----------



## sm4him

Some more fun stuff from our local paper:

In an article about "Boomsday," our annual Labor Day fireworks festival, it said, "Celebrate 20 years of jaw-dropping fireworks…"

I didn't go. Twenty years seemed like a little too long for the fireworks to really hold my interest.


----------



## sm4him

A benefit lunch for United Way article:

"Free popcorn and ice cream will be available for 50 cents."


----------



## sm4him

I tell myself this one was intentional, and clever--but I know our local paper too well to really believe that:

"Peanut Butter Problem Spreading"


----------



## sm4him

Headline:

"Body of Suspected Cop's 3rd Wife Exhumed"

I don't know if they ever figured out whether he was a cop or not.


----------



## sm4him

Another headline:

"Man who stole park ranger uniform, fun sought"

I *hate* it when people steal my fun!!


----------



## sm4him

In an article about a local man wounded, I think, in Afghanistan. This was in our local PROFESSIONAL paper, folks; you can't make this stuff up!

"He was in fatal condition, but has been upgraded to critical but stable."


----------



## sm4him

"Former Knoxvillian Cormac McCarthy wins Pulitzer Prise for Fiction"


----------



## sm4him

Not a local story, but one my boss sent to me several years ago because it's transit related.

We hate Seattle's Trimet here. Because they are awesome and seem to just be everything a transit system should be. So naturally, we hate them.
Therefore, any chance to make fun of them, you have to take.
In 2007, they began a new line along the downtown waterfront. They named it the South Lake Union Trolley.

After a local coffee shop (NOT Starbucks) began selling (and selling out of), "Ride the SLUT" tshirts, it didn't take long for them to change it to South Lake Union Streetcar.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, gotta go. Might check back in before bedtime, depending on how late choir practice runs tonight!


----------



## snowbear

I'm back.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Sultans of Swing_,  Dire Straits


----------



## snowbear

Here's an oldie: _I Wanna Fall in Love_, Lila McCann  (Mall Queen of Nashville)


----------



## limr

I'm back too for a little while. Killing about 15 minutes before I walk to class.


----------



## snowbear

More ZZ Top:  _Precious And Grace_


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - I have to get some stuff done and throw dinner together.


----------



## snowbear

I might be back later on tonight - I haven't decided.  I've accomplished what Is set out to do on the thread so now it's just socializing & having fun.


----------



## snowbear

And wasting some time.


----------



## limr

I'm kinda beat today. I've been doing good with getting better sleep and keeping my energy up but tonight my arse is dragging. I think it's the stupid 75-degree weather in October


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I might be back later on tonight - I haven't decided.  I've accomplished what Is set out to do on the thread so now it's just socializing & having fun.



I'm sure I'll be back. My brain will be shot by the time I get home anyway, so it will be full of useless crap to post.

I gotta make it through the month, man!


----------



## snowbear

_Polly Vaughn_, The Dillards.  The Dillards played the sons in the Darlings (the mountain music family) on the old Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## snowbear

The other Darlings were the father, played by Denver Pyle and his daughter, played by Maggie Peterson.


----------



## snowbear

Phil Collins is on iTunes now: _Take Me Home_


----------



## limr

Whenever I hear the name "Pyle" I think of my first cat. He came to me with the name Rudy, but I wasn't feeling it. Tried a few names and none of them felt right. He was a goofy-looking cat and one night, my bf said he looked like Gomer Pyle. That was it! That was his name.

Here's a crappy cell phone snap from a few months before I had to put him to sleep


----------



## snowbear

Pretty Kitty.


----------



## limr

He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Gotta run to class!


----------



## snowbear

I've got one around somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## snowbear

Have fun


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: The Eagles, _Lyin' Eyes_


----------



## pthrift

limr said:


> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely random and out of context.
> 
> Seems about right for Leaderboard.
Click to expand...

I mean, I'm away from the board for a couple weeks and missed completely a 300+ page thread with some 5000+ posts. 

Therefore; TLDR. 
So my response seemed appropriate at the time


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> .......... I think it's the stupid 75-degree weather in October


I was fighting the 92-degree weather in October!! But the last 2 days it's been VERY nice, highs in mid-70's!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> A benefit lunch for United Way article:
> 
> "Free popcorn and ice cream will be available for 50 cents."


Reminds me of some cell phone company advertising "Unlimited" data up to 10GB.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Friel's Kitchen_, The Chieftains  (well underway)


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _My Girl_, The Temptations  (my song for My Lovely Wife)


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Not a local story, but one my boss sent to me several years ago because it's transit related.
> 
> We hate Seattle's Trimet here. Because they are awesome and seem to just be everything a transit system should be. So naturally, we hate them.
> Therefore, any chance to make fun of them, you have to take.
> In 2007, they began a new line along the downtown waterfront. They named it the South Lake Union Trolley.
> 
> After a local coffee shop (NOT Starbucks) began selling (and selling out of), "Ride the SLUT" tshirts, it didn't take long for them to change it to South Lake Union Streetcar.


Not near as good, but a bit clever. In Cerritos, CA the buses are called Cerritos On Wheels (COW) and the buses are painted white with Black splotches.


----------



## Gary A.

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... I think it's the stupid 75-degree weather in October
> 
> 
> 
> I was fighting the 92-degree weather in October!! But the last 2 days it's been VERY nice, highs in mid-70's!
Click to expand...

Mid 70's here as well. "Another perfect Day ... I love LA," sings Randy Neuman.


----------



## snowbear

_Missionary Man_, Eurythmics.


----------



## Gary A.

Andrea Bocelli, Solamente Una Vez, just popped up on the shuffle.


----------



## snerd

Short people got nobody....................


----------



## snowbear

Another oldie:  The Four Tops - _I Can't Help Myself_


----------



## snowbear

Just jammin' with some iTunes.


----------



## Gary A.

What a great day. On the laptopp in the patio, 70F or so ... slight breeze coming in off the Pacific. The sun is filtering through the trees on the pond. Koi are just cruising around, giving to mind or concerns to gravity. Roses are blooming to my left ... and on my right, lol ... the pond is straight ahead. A business partner just left and we shared a glass of vino back here ... and I may just have another ... but I rarely ... if ever drink alone. Anyone wanna share some vino with me?


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald_, Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.


Poor thing. My oldest daughter has a gray striped cat named Riley. Riley is about 16 y/o.


----------



## Gary A.

BB King


----------



## snowbear

iTiunes: _Quittin' Time_, Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Gary A.

I ordered a fake Arca bracket for my XP1. It arrived today. Not included was the Allen Wrench to remove the add-ons. Cheap-scapes.


----------



## Gary A.

The plate comes with a grip ... which isn't nearly as comfy as my Fuji grip. I guess i just have to adapt. It's removable, but I try shooting with it on for a while.


----------



## limr

pthrift said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely random and out of context.
> 
> Seems about right for Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, I'm away from the board for a couple weeks and missed completely a 300+ page thread with some 5000+ posts.
> 
> Therefore; TLDR.
> So my response seemed appropriate at the time
Click to expand...


Well, yeah it was appropriate. Because this entire thread is completely random and doesn't have much context  So you fit right in!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Just jammin' with some iTunes.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou and I have been attending a bunch of events, concerts and ball games and such. We don't have any binos, so I ordered a binocular for her and a monocular pour moi. They just came in also. So I'm checking everything out in the yard at 12x.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> What a great day. On the laptopp in the patio, 70F or so ... slight breeze coming in off the Pacific. The sun is filtering through the trees on the pond. Koi are just cruising around, giving to mind or concerns to gravity. Roses are blooming to my left ... and on my right, lol ... the pond is straight ahead. A business partner just left and we shared a glass of vino back here ... and I may just have another ... but I rarely ... if ever drink alone. *Anyone wanna share some vino with me?*



Would love to! Let me just pour....

Oh wait. I'm still in class. Pooh.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great day. On the laptopp in the patio, 70F or so ... slight breeze coming in off the Pacific. The sun is filtering through the trees on the pond. Koi are just cruising around, giving to mind or concerns to gravity. Roses are blooming to my left ... and on my right, lol ... the pond is straight ahead. A business partner just left and we shared a glass of vino back here ... and I may just have another ... but I rarely ... if ever drink alone. *Anyone wanna share some vino with me?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to! Let me just pour....
> 
> Oh wait. I'm still in class. Pooh.
Click to expand...

Damn ...


----------



## Gary A.

Don't tell Mary Lou about the binos ... I'm gonna surprise her.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Tho old kind of jammin, not the newer LB kind.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

'Don't Stop', with the USC Marching band playing brass ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing. My oldest daughter has a gray striped cat named Riley. Riley is about 16 y/o.
Click to expand...


Gomer was about 17 when I had to put him down. He was comically pathetic: three legs, missing tooth, crooked tail (from his days as an abandoned kitten), slightly crossed eyes...oh but he was the sweetest thing ever. All I had to do was look at him and say "Hey, Gomer!" and he'd instantly start purring and kneading his paws. Or...paw  He never once hissed at me or even tried to bite.


----------



## Gary A.

_The Wind Cries Mary - _Jimi Hendrix


----------



## limr

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing. My oldest daughter has a gray striped cat named Riley. Riley is about 16 y/o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer was about 17 when I had to put him down. He was comically pathetic: three legs, missing tooth, crooked tail (from his days as an abandoned kitten), slightly crossed eyes...oh but he was the sweetest thing ever. All I had to do was look at him and say "Hey, Gomer!" and he'd instantly start purring and kneading his paws. Or...paw  He never once hissed at me or even tried to bite.
Click to expand...


My students were writing a paragraph as I was typing this. Then we started checking and going over their work and I didn't realize I hadn't even posted it yet.

Class is now over!


----------



## Gary A.

Man it is really cooling off .. I may need a wrap.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing. My oldest daughter has a gray striped cat named Riley. Riley is about 16 y/o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer was about 17 when I had to put him down. He was comically pathetic: three legs, missing tooth, crooked tail (from his days as an abandoned kitten), slightly crossed eyes...oh but he was the sweetest thing ever. All I had to do was look at him and say "Hey, Gomer!" and he'd instantly start purring and kneading his paws. Or...paw  He never once hissed at me or even tried to bite.
Click to expand...


Poor baby.  When we bought Jasper home, Miriam would place him on his back, in her lap after he had his bottle.  She would rub his chest and he'd go to sleep.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had to have a leg/shoulder amputated and then he had a tooth extraction. His upper lip would always get caught on his lower fang so he'd often sit there with an Elvis sneer.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing. My oldest daughter has a gray striped cat named Riley. Riley is about 16 y/o.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer was about 17 when I had to put him down. He was comically pathetic: three legs, missing tooth, crooked tail (from his days as an abandoned kitten), slightly crossed eyes...oh but he was the sweetest thing ever. All I had to do was look at him and say "Hey, Gomer!" and he'd instantly start purring and kneading his paws. Or...paw  He never once hissed at me or even tried to bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My students were writing a paragraph as I was typing this. Then we started checking and going over their work and I didn't realize I hadn't even posted it yet.
> 
> Class is now over!
Click to expand...

Tell me when you're ready for your wine.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner was simple - eggs with Italian sausage, diced tomatoes, rice and cheddar cheese.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Tell me when you're ready for your wine.



Will do! Should take me about 35-40 minutes to get home.


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook loves to have her belly rubbed. I say "Wanna play lap dog?". She'll climb up into my lap and roll over. I'll rub her stomach and she'll stretch and make these heavy breathing noises ... sorta like purring.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me when you're ready for your wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! Should take me about 35-40 minutes to get home.
Click to expand...

Mary Lou is working late ... so it may just be you, I and whoever else wants to join. I'm drinking some iced rooibos right now.


----------



## Gary A.

Vasquez Rocks:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Dinner was simple - eggs with Italian sausage, diced tomatoes, rice and cheddar cheese.


Works for me. Dunno about dinner tonight. Mary Lou is working late ... maybe I should call her.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Old Hippie_, Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

_Ideale_ - Andrea Bocilli


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Joss Stone, again - _Baby, Baby, Baby_


----------



## Gary A.

On my own for dinner tonight. How much effort do I want to into this ...


----------



## snowbear

_Uptown Girl_, Billy Joel


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Beatles - _I'm Looking Through You_


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

iTunes:  _Sounds of Silence_, Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## Gary A.

Francois Hardy - _Comment Te Dire Adieu_


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

iTunes - _Immigrant Song_, Led Zepplin

"We come from the land of the ice and snow
from the midnight sun where the harsh winds blow."


----------



## snowbear

_Take It All_, Adele


----------



## Gary A.

_Beatles_ - Rocky Racoon


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Back to the 1950s with Buddy Holly's _Peggy Sue_


----------



## snowbear

_The Ride_, David Allan Coe.

The story of a musician (presumably Coe) hitchhiking and being picked up by a Cadillac being driven by the ghost of Hank Williams (Sr.)


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Homeward Bound_, Simon & Garfunkel

Welcome back, ladies.


----------



## sm4him

Ooooh, some good music happening tonight. 
Far better than anything that was coming outta MY mouth at choir practice tonight. Going to choir practice after being sick with the epizoodic (that's what my dad would have called it) for three days: NOT a great idea.  My voice did more squeaking than a rubber ducky.


----------



## snowbear

Mary Chapin Carpenter - _He Thinks He'll Keep Her_


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> iTunes - _Immigrant Song_, Led Zepplin
> 
> "We come from the land of the ice and snow
> from the midnight sun where the harsh winds blow."


----------



## snowbear

My musical talent is zero.  When I was 10, my parents got me a transistor radio and I couldn't even play that.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> iTunes - _Immigrant Song_, Led Zepplin
> 
> "We come from the land of the ice and snow
> from the midnight sun where the harsh winds blow."
Click to expand...


I think we should dedicate that to Marija!


----------



## snowbear

_Runaround_, Taylor Hicks


----------



## Gary A.

Brother Yousef - _Got My Mojo Working_


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> iTunes - _Immigrant Song_, Led Zepplin
> 
> "We come from the land of the ice and snow
> from the midnight sun where the harsh winds blow."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should dedicate that to Marija!
Click to expand...


It is now officially dedicated to Marija!


----------



## limr

My favorite part of that video:






I need to print that out and hang it somewhere where I will see it before I leave the house. You see, my school is in a town named Valhalla, so maybe if I am giggling as I drive to work, it will be less painful when I get there


----------



## snowbear

Of course we'll have to repost in the morning since she's like 5 hours ahead of us.


----------



## snowbear

Yes - that was cute - who doesn't like viking kitties?


----------



## snowbear

I just went to the website - he has a bacon drone, complete with sock monkey.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yeah - iTunes: _Family Tradition_, Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I just went to the website - he has a bacon drone, complete with sock monkey.


Sweet


----------



## snowbear

_The Heart of Rock & Roll_, Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## limr

It should be posted again anyway because cute and because Leaderboard 

Punk kittens remains my favorite so far: Punk Kittens | all other songs | Songs  It helps that I really love that song, too


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Hey, where is everybody???? It's been 40 minutes since the last time someone posted in this thread!!!
> We're slacking off!


I was doing a kids school project


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My musical talent is zero.  When I was 10, my parents got me a transistor radio and I couldn't even play that.


Actually, mine's about the same.
I tend to use my musical talents to the best of their ability simply be remaining silent. 

I can't sing. Didn't learn in school; never played an instrument. I have about as much rhythm as a squirrel on crack.

About 10 years ago now, I joined our church choir, for one reason. My best friend wanted to. She had a beautiful voice, but she also had anxiety disorder. Her husband was a youth pastor and at their last church, she had had several panic attacks while in the choir loft and had to leave. Unfortunately, it became a point of criticism--don't ask me why, just because people are stupid.  The point is, she was hesitant to try joining a choir again, so I told her that if she panicked, I'd leave with her, and everyone would be so glad *I* had quit singing and left, they wouldn't care that she had gone out with me! 

Well, long story short: She never did attend very regularly and about two years later, they actually ended up serving in Guatemala.  

At first, my main goal was just to make sure NOBODY ever actually HEARD me sing. It seemed like the kind thing to do.
But a weird thing happened. I LOVED choir. Not just the singing, but the community of it.

So, I went to our music minister and asked for help. I told him I seriously didn't have a clue what I was doing and just wanted to know exactly how awful I was. He said "very few people are truly tone deaf" and my response was "Oh, I KNOW I'm not tone deaf...I can HEAR myself being awful!!" HAHAHA

I started taking lessons from him and now I'm a solid not-quite-mediocre "filler voice."


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## sm4him

And I know that was about 25 times too long for a LB post, but I don't care.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 86899



You REALLY need to stick around a while and get busy, Astro.  It's time for you to join the Top Tier Club! ;-)


----------



## minicoop1985

I keep trying to join, but I keep slipping. WHY DO I HAVE TO HAVE A LIFE


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY need to stick around a while and get busy, Astro.  It's time for you to join the Top Tier Club! ;-)
Click to expand...


TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!

C'mon, chant with me!


----------



## minicoop1985

Tecate is good, too, btw.


----------



## snowbear

_Panama Red, _Old and In The Way


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> I keep trying to join, but I keep slipping. WHY DO I HAVE TO HAVE A LIFE



Hey, you were in my dream last night! You were chatting with Gary because everyone else had gone to bed (not together, Astro  ) and the two of you filled many pages!

Except I don't think dream posts count.


----------



## minicoop1985

Man, season change gets me depressed. Unlike every other photographer out there, I hate fall.


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## minicoop1985

I keep posting and working hard. Maybe I'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> Man, season change gets me depressed. Unlike every other photographer out there, I hate fall.


for photographers the best month is October .. you get fall colors and excellent sunrise and sunset colors
more dew on plants, etc.


----------



## snowbear

_Follow Me_, Uncle Kracker.  This is one of his more sedate numbers.  That's probably why it was able to get airplay on  mainstream stations.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!



Now do that in three different posts and you can make it into the 1K Club!

Though you could also totally slack off and still make it in. We still have two weeks to go, people!


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## minicoop1985

Why do I have a hard on for a Rolleiflex? And an RZ67?


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> Why do I have a hard on for a Rolleiflex? And an RZ67?



BECAUSE THEY ARE AWESOME!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REALLY need to stick around a while and get busy, Astro.  It's time for you to join the Top Tier Club! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> 
> C'mon, chant with me!
Click to expand...

but next time 'ya all get in bed together don't forget to tell me about it ... I'll probably make sure to avoid it ... lol


----------



## limr

Apparently, working from 10-8:30 and driving home in the rain makes me a bit shout-y.


----------



## minicoop1985

Science channel's got some freaky sh*t on. Mind reading scares me a bit.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> but next time 'ya all get in bed together don't forget to tell me about it ... I'll probably make sure to avoid it ... lol



Suuuuuuuuuuure...


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> Man, season change gets me depressed. Unlike every other photographer out there, I hate fall.



Not EVERY other photographer. I hate fall too. I want to enjoy it, but I just can't, because I know what's coming. And honestly, sometimes I wonder whether I have the stamina to survive ONE more winter. I hate the cold. I hate it so very, very much.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> Science channel's got some freaky sh*t on. Mind reading scares me a bit.



Someone who reads my mind probably should be scared rather than the other way around


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> Why do I have a hard on for a Rolleiflex? And an RZ67?


You are just plan odd.
I just don't get it ...


----------



## sm4him

TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## minicoop1985

limr said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a hard on for a Rolleiflex? And an RZ67?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE THEY ARE AWESOME!
Click to expand...


Well this is true...


----------



## snowbear

I would love to have musical talent, but I don't.  It skipped me.  So I settle for loving music of all genres.

Little Memphis Blues Orchestra, _Second Best_


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## snowbear

TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## Gary A.

Back.


----------



## minicoop1985

It's hard to keep up with you guys.


----------



## minicoop1985

So many posts, so fast.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science channel's got some freaky sh*t on. Mind reading scares me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who reads my mind probably should be scared rather than the other way around
Click to expand...


I'll know if anyone ever successfully reads my mind. The fact that they'll be running away, ninety to nothing, and screaming, "MAKE IT STOP!! For the love of JAM, PLEASE MAKE. IT. STOP!!!"


----------



## Gary A.

Been moving from the outside to the inside.


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> It's hard to keep up with you guys.



Don't we know it.


----------



## Gary A.

It's 72F out there. On its way to getting chilly.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I'll know if anyone ever successfully reads my mind. The fact that they'll be running away, ninety to nothing, and screaming, "MAKE IT STOP!! For the love of JAM, PLEASE MAKE. IT. STOP!!!"


I already knew that.
You didn't have to post it.


----------



## sm4him

Moody Blues: Knights in White Satin


----------



## Gary A.

My dinner tonight, as Mary Lou is working late, is cheese and salami ... anybody ready for some wine?


----------



## minicoop1985

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science channel's got some freaky sh*t on. Mind reading scares me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who reads my mind probably should be scared rather than the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll know if anyone ever successfully reads my mind. The fact that they'll be running away, ninety to nothing, and screaming, "MAKE IT STOP!! For the love of JAM, PLEASE MAKE. IT. STOP!!!"
Click to expand...


The damage would be irreversible. My poorly wired brain would break it.


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll know if anyone ever successfully reads my mind. The fact that they'll be running away, ninety to nothing, and screaming, "MAKE IT STOP!! For the love of JAM, PLEASE MAKE. IT. STOP!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew that.
> You didn't have to post it.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## limr

I used to sing and play piano. Not at the same time. I never practiced enough to be able to do that. 

I did win "Best Instrumental" for a 10th grade talent show for a piano piece I performed.

Of course, mine was the _only_ instrumental piece that year, so don't be too impressed


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, Appleton guy. How the hell are you?


----------



## limr

Wine?


----------



## astroNikon

I had Thai for dinner - V1 - Pad Pak with fried Tofu HOT

it was yummy.  I treat myself once in a while.


----------



## snowbear

Your problem is that you are trying to actually _read_ the posts . . . ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Gary A.

You know, Appleton Guy, that some people here dream about you.


----------



## snowbear

There's a Thai restaurant in Wilmington that we like.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> My dinner tonight, as Mary Lou is working late, is cheese and salami ... anybody ready for some wine?



I'll have some tonic and lime while you and Lenny enjoy your wine. But no wine for me until I'm better. Drinking it last night was the cause of my 3 a.m. migraine, and I'd really like to not repeat that.


----------



## minicoop1985

I'm alive here. BEER! That's how I am. I'm BEER!.

I used to be a semi-pro trumpet player. Been a loooong (HA MY LAST NAME IS LONG GET IT? GET... oh sorry) time since I've touched a horn.


----------



## Gary A.

Red or white?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I used to sing and play piano. Not at the same time. I never practiced enough to be able to do that.
> 
> I did win "Best Instrumental" for a 10th grade talent show for a piano piece I performed.
> 
> Of course, mine was the _only_ instrumental piece that year, so don't be too impressed


I was a classical clarinetist and jazz saxophonist.
oh, and celloist, french hornist and percussionist.
now i'm learning guitar in my older age


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> You know, Appleton Guy, that some people here dream about you.



It was inevitable. Hell, I dream about me.


----------



## snowbear

I asked my lovely wife if we could adopt the waitress.  She just rolled her eyes.


----------



## minicoop1985

I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.


----------



## limr

Santomas Big Red. It's a Slovenian wine. My bf's father imports it, along with some others.
Gary, if you're interested, this is kinda sorta his competitor distributor - I think they eventually agreed to just keep to their own coasts - but you can get some yummy delish wines here: Blue Danube Wine


----------



## snowbear

George Thorogood is winding down on iTunes now - _Louie to Frisco_


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> There's a Thai restaurant in Wilmington that we like.



The best one here is called Taste of Thai. It quickly became a favorite of my sister's, and both my sons, but I hated it.  I'm not a very adventurous diner, and tend toward only ethnic fare I'm more familiar with.

Then I discovered the goodness that is Massaman Curry. I would eat that stuff every day if I could. 

My mother still hates the place. Even the "spicy 1 level" is too hot for her.
My brother and I get spicy 5 (their highest level) and then have them bring more spice.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dinner tonight, as Mary Lou is working late, is cheese and salami ... anybody ready for some wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have some tonic and lime while you and Lenny enjoy your wine. But no wine for me until I'm better. Drinking it last night was the cause of my 3 a.m. migraine, and I'd really like to not repeat that.
Click to expand...

No tonic how about some tea? I just finished brewing this Mandarin Orange tea, I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## astroNikon

My son just started learning trumpet.   So I can plan duets with him now with my cornet or french horn


----------



## minicoop1985

I AM A CYBERNETIC ORGANISM NYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGHHHH


----------



## snowbear

_Nasty Dogs and Funky Kings, _ZZ Top


----------



## minicoop1985

astroNikon said:


> My son just started learning trumpet.   So I can plan duets with him now with my cornet or french horn
> View attachment 86904



Good work, sir. INDOCTRINATE HIM. INDOCTRINATE HIM NOW. TRUMPET IS BESTEST


----------



## astroNikon

My daughter grabs the kids guitar from time to time.


----------



## snowbear

There's a Thai place just up the street, but I prefer the one in Del.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dinner tonight, as Mary Lou is working late, is cheese and salami ... anybody ready for some wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have some tonic and lime while you and Lenny enjoy your wine. But no wine for me until I'm better. Drinking it last night was the cause of my 3 a.m. migraine, and I'd really like to not repeat that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tonic how about some tea? I just finished brewing this Mandarin Orange tea, I think you'd enjoy it.
Click to expand...

That sounds like it might be good for my tummy. Dinner is still a bit unsettled down there.


----------



## sm4him

Jimmy Buffet now: I Used to Have Money One Time


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son just started learning trumpet.   So I can plan duets with him now with my cornet or french horn
> View attachment 86904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, sir. INDOCTRINATE HIM. INDOCTRINATE HIM NOW. TRUMPET IS BESTEST
Click to expand...

EXCEPT I prefer CORNET ... I got my cornets .. and I had to go out and buy a nice student trumpet.
Now I have to buy myself a trumpet ... Selmer K Modified ... Bach Strad .. Yamaha .. it *has* to have a trigger or two though.


----------



## snowbear

_Brid Og Ni Mhaille_, The Corrs


----------



## minicoop1985

I had a Bach Strad with Monette mouthpiece. THAT I was proud of. Narcissistic little twit, I was.


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son just started learning trumpet.   So I can plan duets with him now with my cornet or french horn
> View attachment 86904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, sir. INDOCTRINATE HIM. INDOCTRINATE HIM NOW. TRUMPET IS BESTEST
Click to expand...

btw, I was a pro saxophonist & clarinetist ...  or semi-pro .. around here .. you can't live on it.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son just started learning trumpet.   So I can plan duets with him now with my cornet or french horn
> View attachment 86904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, sir. INDOCTRINATE HIM. INDOCTRINATE HIM NOW. TRUMPET IS BESTEST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EXCEPT I prefer CORNET ... I got my cornets .. and I had to go out and buy a nice student trumpet.
> Now I have to buy myself a trumpet ... Selmer K Modified ... Bach Strad .. Yamaha .. it *has* to have a trigger or two though.
Click to expand...


I like Bugles - they taste so good.


----------



## minicoop1985

I WANT THIS SO FREAKING HARD GIVE ME WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTT

Rolleiflex Hy6


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.


I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Santomas Big Red. It's a Slovenian wine. My bf's father imports it, along with some others.
> Gary, if you're interested, this is kinda sorta his competitor distributor - I think they eventually agreed to just keep to their own coasts - but you can get some yummy delish wines here: Blue Danube Wine


I will check them out. Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I asked my lovely wife if we could adopt the waitress.  She just rolled her eyes.


Is there a catalog ??


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.
Click to expand...


Yes, but you don't try to work them into Every.Single.Post like The Other Gary (gsgary).


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _I Can't Dance_, Genesis.

(They aren't the only ones)


----------



## sm4him

My music is on shuffle, but here's a second Jimmy Buffett in a row: Coconut Telegraph.  Might be because I have a LOT of Buffett. 

(Disclaimer: I did shuffle all my choir music and Contemporary Christian stuff out, since most of you likely wouldn't have any idea who any of it was, nor care. Not that care about what I left in, either.)


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.
Click to expand...


I was right, apparently.   They're nice cameras, that's for sure, but I'm a medium format snob.


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## sm4him

Zac Brown Band: Different Kind of Fine


----------



## astroNikon

My 2nd oldest son plays sax ..
my oldest used to play sax but had to drop it due to conflicts ...


----------



## minicoop1985

Chemical Brothers-Swoon


----------



## snowbear

Come on Sharon - you're close to me.  We need to finish right together (regardless of the position).

That didn't sound right


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santomas Big Red. It's a Slovenian wine. My bf's father imports it, along with some others.
> Gary, if you're interested, this is kinda sorta his competitor distributor - I think they eventually agreed to just keep to their own coasts - but you can get some yummy delish wines here: Blue Danube Wine
> 
> 
> 
> I will check them out. Thanks.
Click to expand...


I looked at their selection of Slovenian wines. I haven't tried the Kabaj or Stoka but the Batic reds are very nice. I've had the Kogl Ranina and the Crnko Yellow Muscat. They're interesting. Ranina is lighter and refreshing and the Yellow Muscat is a bit sweeter with an edge, chewy.


----------



## astroNikon

Elvis died in 1977


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was right, apparently.   They're nice cameras, that's for sure, but I'm a medium format snob.
Click to expand...

Don't have them now. Sorta lost them in '82 I believe.


----------



## snowbear

_Pass the Tankard, Wench_, Sylvia Platypus  (I kid you not)


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Elvis died in 1977


He was a popular singer


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis died in 1977
> 
> 
> 
> He was a popular singer
Click to expand...

He liked to eat peanut butter and banana sandwiches


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Santomas Big Red. It's a Slovenian wine. My bf's father imports it, along with some others.
> Gary, if you're interested, this is kinda sorta his competitor distributor - I think they eventually agreed to just keep to their own coasts - but you can get some yummy delish wines here: Blue Danube Wine
> 
> 
> 
> I will check them out. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at their selection of Slovenian wines. I haven't tried the Kabaj or Stoka but the Batic reds are very nice. I've had the Kogl Ranina and the Crnko Yellow Muscat. They're interesting. Ranina is lighter and refreshing and the Yellow Muscat is a bit sweeter with an edge, chewy.
Click to expand...

Not really into Eastern European stuff. Really have gone east of Austria and Germany. This should be fun.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was right, apparently.   They're nice cameras, that's for sure, but I'm a medium format snob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have them now. Sorta lost them in '82 I believe.
Click to expand...


Good, because the other Gary would be pissed that I use a Nikon F.


----------



## snowbear

_I Want to Hold Your Hand,_ The Beatles


----------



## Gary A.

If your BF imports them also ... I'd rather get some from him.


----------



## sm4him

My oldest son played the trumpet for a while in middle and high school.
My youngest son played the clarinet.

He wanted to play the drums. But he called me the day they did auditions and said, "Hey Mom guess what I learned today?" 
I said "What?"
He said, "I can't carry a tune in a bucket, and I also can't swing the bucket in the right rhythm."

"Ah." I said. "So, you inherited your mother's musical talent. So what does that mean?" <hoping they didn't banish him completely, like they would have me>
"It means I'm gonna play the clarinet."


----------



## sm4him

Beach Boys: I Get Around


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking you're going to mention a Leica, Gary, but you're not Leica Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had Lecias. A pair of motorized M4's. They were fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was right, apparently.   They're nice cameras, that's for sure, but I'm a medium format snob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have them now. Sorta lost them in '82 I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, because the other Gary would be pissed that I use a Nikon F.
Click to expand...

LOL ... I shot Nikon all my professional career. (I played with Leica for a spell, but always had my Nikons at the ready.)


----------



## sm4him

TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!

Gooooooooooooooo, ASTRO!


----------



## astroNikon

Jabba the Hut was a big worm


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooo, ASTRO!


I think I'm posted out for the night.
gotta go play my cornet and guitar before I go to bed.  Can't have the kid get better than me.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, that was a leap.
From Beach Boys to...


----------



## sm4him

Frank Sinatra: New York, New York


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Wow, that was a leap.
> From Beach Boys to...


James Bond themes ??


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Beach Boys: I Get Around



That was playing on the 8-track (no jokes, please) when my first car hit 100,000 miles.  Of course, timing it that way was a real trick.


----------



## Gary A.

Marimar Estate - 2012

Don Miguel Vineyard
ALBARINO
Russian River Valley

This stuff is absolutely wonderful. I wish you were here to enjoy. It is so complex with this tartness at the end ... at the back of the mouth. mmmmhhhh delicate and delightful.


----------



## astroNikon

speaking of James Bond

did you know "007" was three numbers put together ?


----------



## minicoop1985

Dah duh NAAAAH NUUUUUUH


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> TOP! FIVE!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooo, ASTRO!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm posted out for the night.
> gotta go play my cornet and guitar before I go to bed.  Can't have the kid get better than me.
Click to expand...


You're gonna have to get some priorities, son. How do ever expect to join the 1K Club if you don't apply yourself to postwhoring?


----------



## snowbear

Pat Benatar _Love is a Battlefield_


----------



## Gary A.

Hell, I wish all you peoples were here to partake. Salud!


----------



## minicoop1985

I just pooped. Thought you should all know.


----------



## Gary A.

Except Sharon, she can have the Mandarin Orange Tea.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Hell, I wish all you peoples were here to partake. Salud!


I kinda wish that too, Gary.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> You're gonna have to get some priorities, son. How do ever expect to join the 1K Club if you don't apply yourself to postwhoring?


I have less than 130 to go

I'm pacing myself

I don't like to whore myself out too much at one time.  I like it slow, steady and continuous.


----------



## minicoop1985

My neighbors' house is a cesspool of scum and villainy. I mean that somewhat literally-they're vandals, child abusers, gangbangers, worthless piles of crap, etc. I need to move.


----------



## snowbear

_The Longest Time_, Billy Joel  (without Christie Brinkley)


----------



## minicoop1985

I wonder how manyy I have to catch up. SOMEONE LIKE MY POST. I'M AT 999 LIKES.


----------



## sm4him

Jackson Browne again: Late for the Sky


----------



## minicoop1985

I'M TRYING TO GET THERE!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## minicoop1985

Post whoring is HARD. URGH.


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> I wonder how manyy I have to catch up. SOMEONE LIKE MY POST. I'M AT 999 LIKES.


I like to like, and I like to be liked.
I'm a liker. Wouldn't you like to be a liker too?


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Pat Benatar _Love is a Battlefield_


Gotta love the hair !!
the perfect video for postwhoring


----------



## minicoop1985

WOOHOO 1000 LIKES!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU GUYZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> My neighbors' house is a cesspool of scum and villainy. I mean that somewhat literally-they're vandals, child abusers, gangbangers, worthless piles of crap, etc. I need to move.


That isn't very good. I'll help you.


----------



## minicoop1985

I like to eat cookie dough.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I wish all you peoples were here to partake. Salud!
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wish that too, Gary.  Maybe tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Don't you get free bus passes? Take the bus to California, lol.


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> I just pooped. Thought you should all know.


Holy CR(*&&

I'm glad you shared that with us.

Otherwise our evenings just wouldn't have been complete without that knowledge !!


----------



## snowbear

_I Put a Spell on You, _Nina Simone


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> I like to eat cookie dough.


and poop it out too eh ?


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors' house is a cesspool of scum and villainy. I mean that somewhat literally-they're vandals, child abusers, gangbangers, worthless piles of crap, etc. I need to move.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't very good. I'll help you.
Click to expand...


I appreciate that. All we need is a bottle, a rag, some kerosene, and a lighter.


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors' house is a cesspool of scum and villainy. I mean that somewhat literally-they're vandals, child abusers, gangbangers, worthless piles of crap, etc. I need to move.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't very good. I'll help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate that. All we need is a bottle, a rag, some kerosene, and a lighter.
Click to expand...


And good tennis shoes. And dark clothing.


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Benatar _Love is a Battlefield_
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the hair !!
> the perfect video for postwhoring
Click to expand...

The dance part reminds me of Thriller


----------



## sm4him

OH, YEEEAAAHHH....

CCR: Run Through The Jungle


----------



## snowbear

_Hips Don't Lie_, Shakira.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, my third sip of Albarino ... it just keeps getting better.


----------



## minicoop1985

sm4him said:


> OH, YEEEAAAHHH....
> 
> CCR: Run Through The Jungle



God dammit now I need to hear some Jethro Tull.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

This thread is like a clusterf*ck chatroom. It's bloody brilliant.


----------



## snowbear

True story:  I was watching the "Hips Don't Lie" video.

Miriam:  Are you watching that AGAIN?
Me: Yep.
Miriam: (shakes head) She'd hurt you.
Me: Are you kidding, she'd kill me.  But what a way to go.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

minicoop1985 said:


> This thread is like a clusterf*ck chatroom. It's bloody brilliant.


Just think what it would be like without the time delay.


----------



## sm4him

Bing Crosby: Christmas in Killarney

Yes, I keep Bing Crosby music on my iPod all year. Because Christmas in Killarney and Mele Kalikimaka are awesome.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Good night all ...

You're nearly to  7,000 ....


----------



## Gary A.

Time for some cheddar, salami and chibata.


----------



## snowbear

_Fishing in the Dark_, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Bing Crosby: Christmas in Killarney
> 
> Yes, I keep Bing Crosby music on my iPod all year. Because Christmas in Killarney and Mele Kalikimaka are awesome.


I keep Boots Randolph - Christmas Favorites on my ipod


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to eat cookie dough.
> 
> 
> 
> and poop it out too eh ?
Click to expand...



 

I guess if you poop, it turns brown.


----------



## snowbear

Good Night, Astro


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bing Crosby: Christmas in Killarney
> 
> Yes, I keep Bing Crosby music on my iPod all year. Because Christmas in Killarney and Mele Kalikimaka are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep Boots Randolph - Christmas Favorites on my ipod
Click to expand...


I have Bootsy Collins and Parlaiment -- P-Funk Forever!


----------



## astroNikon

and i'm trying to decide whether to buy a nikon 300mm f/4 AF lens ... 
I don't really need it
well, I guess I kinda do
no .. no I don't. but it would be nice to have.
and hold
and caress ....   wait .. when is that waitress gonna get here ?


----------



## sm4him

Bryan Bowers: Battle Hymn of the Republic, played on the "auto parts" (autoharp, he explains it).

You don't know who he is. Look him up. You can thank me later.


----------



## snowbear

_B***h_, Meredith Brooks


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to eat cookie dough.
> 
> 
> 
> and poop it out too eh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 86909
> 
> I guess if you poop, it turns brown.
Click to expand...


That looks like a gumball on wheels


----------



## snowbear

_You Know What I Like_, Billy Squier


----------



## Gary A.

Back, who wants some Albarino?


----------



## snowbear

_Rocky Top_, Osborne Brother,
Another classic Bluegrass standard.


----------



## Gary A.

Wisteria Festival - Sierra Madre
Worlds largest vine.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Wisteria Festival - Sierra Madre
> Worlds largest vine.



That stuff would eat my home if I don't watch it every minute.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Rumor Has It_, Adele


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> If your BF imports them also ... I'd rather get some from him.



I'll ask him about it. I'm not sure how shipping works to California. The regulations are convoluted as hell



Gary A. said:


> Hell, I wish all you peoples were here to partake. Salud!



Saude!


----------



## sm4him

Fleetwood Mac: Gypsy


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> That stuff would eat my home if I don't watch it every minute.


Like this ...


----------



## limr

_Sweet Baby James_ by James Taylor.

Just changed to _I'm Moving On _by B.B. King


----------



## minicoop1985

_Hey Brother, _Avicii


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Which just turned into more Chemical Brothers: Escape Velocity


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> _Sweet Baby James_ by James Taylor.
> 
> Just changed to _I'm Moving On _by B.B. King


BB King can play the guitar like no other.


----------



## limr

1974


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Copper Kettle_, The County Gentlemen


----------



## limr

The freaky thing about 1976 is that this makes me look almost exactly like my oldest sister:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Hey Lenny - I just sneezed . . . multiple times.


----------



## minicoop1985

I feel like I need to hit 2800 tonight


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The freaky thing about 1976 is that this makes me look almost exactly like my oldest sister:
> View attachment 86911


Nice glasses.


----------



## sm4him

Eagles: Seven Bridges Road


----------



## minicoop1985

In order to get on the leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Which I really wanna do.


----------



## limr

1964


----------



## minicoop1985

Getting there.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

_Everyday is a Winding Road_ Sheryl Crow


----------



## minicoop1985

Pace Car v2 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Appleton Guy, you get your 500 C/M yet?


----------



## snowbear

_It's My Life_, Bon Jovi


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Hey Lenny - I just sneezed . . . multiple times.



Mazel Tov!


----------



## minicoop1985

Benetton by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> 1964
> View attachment 86912



Definitely not your decade.


----------



## minicoop1985

The Garage by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Benetton by longm1985, on Flickr


and he pans ...


----------



## snowbear

Hey - it's an orphan!



minicoop1985 said:


> Pace Car v2 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freaky thing about 1976 is that this makes me look almost exactly like my oldest sister:
> View attachment 86911
> 
> 
> 
> Nice glasses.
Click to expand...


Thanks! 

(1990)


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1964
> View attachment 86912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not your decade.
Click to expand...


None of them really are


----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> Hey Appleton Guy, you get your 500 C/M yet?




UGH no, I haven't. We'll see. I'm debating between another Blad and an RZ67. I have medium format gear acquisition syndrome.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


>


Even though the Wisteria can really take over, around here it rarely gets the chance before the Kudzu rolls over everything in sight:


----------



## limr

_Prelude in A Major_ - Chopin


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I found another selfie.  Well, not really - my case manager took it at the division picnic


----------



## snowbear

_Won't Get Fooled Again_, The Who


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the Wisteria can really take over, around here it rarely gets the chance before the Kudzu rolls over everything in sight:
> 
> View attachment 86914
Click to expand...

Jeeze Louise!


----------



## minicoop1985

2800 I NEED TO GET THERE


----------



## sm4him

Moody Blues: The Other Side of Life


----------



## minicoop1985

Got bored one night. Stole wife's car.




Path by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

BTW- My shots are only of one vine ...


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Got bored one night. Stole wife's car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path by longm1985, on Flickr


Kinda hard to make a Mini look pretty ... but you did it.


----------



## sm4him

No such thing as "just one vine" of Kudzu.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> No such thing as "just one vine" of Kudzu.



"Just one vine" is the same as "slightly pregnant"


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got bored one night. Stole wife's car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path by longm1985, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to make a Mini look pretty ... but you did it.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I worked my ass off on that one. Nothing like some good light painting.


----------



## minicoop1985

I feel like I'm accomplishing more in this thread than I do in the rest of my life.


----------



## snerd

sm4him said:


> No such thing as "just one vine" of Kudzu.


Man! I remember Jimmah Catah talkin' bout kudzu way back when!!


----------



## Gary A.

We don't have that Kudzu stuff out here


----------



## minicoop1985

70 to go


----------



## minicoop1985

Directions by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

_Hello_, Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Directions BTS by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> We don't have that Kudzu stuff out here



Yet.


----------



## minicoop1985

2014-08-28_10-15-13 by longm1985, on Flickr



Take the Last Train to Drive By by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> We don't have that Kudzu stuff out here



It might help prevent some of those mud slides y'all get.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Beatles: Eight Days a Week


----------



## minicoop1985

Man I'm getting there fast.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Started off the night below 2700


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

She has huge hands or is tiny


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gomer Pyle looking at my OED when I first got it. My only digital camera at the time was the webcam on my computer.


----------



## snowbear

Next up: The theme from a Kevin Bacon movie!


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> She has huge hands or is tiny


This was years ago ... but I think she was a big girl.


----------



## limr

Duh. Forgot to attach the picture again.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_*FOOTLOOSE*,_ Kenny Loggins


----------



## sm4him

Blood, Sweat and Tears: Go Down Gamblin'


----------



## limr

I'm getting annoyed with iTunes. I recently got a new computer and have the stuff from my old laptop on an external harddrive. I'd been ripping a lot of my physical CDs to the computer and I can't figure out where they're being saved and why iTunes suddenly can't find anything.


----------



## Gary A.

Dog Park:


----------



## minicoop1985

DEVOUR DEVOUR SUFFOCATE YOUR OWN PAPAYA


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Chicago: Will You Still Love Me?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

LA DE FREAKING DA


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Doggies! Mine's passed out somewhere.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

MOAR Avicii!


----------



## snowbear

_December_, Norah Jones


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> LA DE FREAKING DA



Yeah, see right now, you're all "I'm nearly to 2800..."
but the more you try to postwhore, the harder it gets, and then you look and you're like "What? How can I still only be at 2768? Sweet mother of Jam, kill me now!!" But by then, it'll be too late. In fact, it's already too late.
You ARE Leaderboard material.  Your life is over.


----------



## sm4him

Time for an 8 hour commercial break.

I'll be back tomorrow for the next episode of "As The Leaderboard Turns."

G'night, LB!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Night Sharon!

...in 16 jammin' seconds, anyway!


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is chasing a wire tie around.  They bounce good!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Time for an 8 hour commercial break.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow for the next episode of "As The Leaderboard Turns."
> 
> G'night, LB!


Night Sharon.


----------



## snowbear

Goodnight, Sharon.  I'll catch ya on the coffee run.


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

_The South's Gonna Do It Again_, CDB


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Those are precious!



limr said:


>


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Leonore, I sent you a PM about iTunes.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Bad to the Bone_, George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Those are precious!
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
Click to expand...


Thanks  I printed those and framed them as a triptych for a charity auction that a cat sanctuary was holding after they had a big fire. This one did okay - I think it went for something like $45.


----------



## snowbear

I think I'm going to call it quits after one more song.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

This one went for $100:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> This one went for $100:
> 
> View attachment 86915


I've never sold a photo in my life.


----------



## snowbear

_Barrett's Privateers_, Stan Rogers.
A part of the American Revolution, from a Canadian's perspective


----------



## limr

The triptych shots were taken with my bf's Canon G12 and the black cat was film (K1000 and Portra 160)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one went for $100:
> 
> View attachment 86915
> 
> 
> 
> I've never sold a photo in my life.
Click to expand...


Those were...oops, I almost said that those were the only two I ever sold, and only because I donated them for a charity auction so I didn't actually get any money.

I did two small shows at a little local art gallery and sold a few prints, but I don't really count them because one framed print was sold to a friend and the other two prints were bought by my sisters


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

My friend bought this one:


----------



## limr

I think this is one that one sister bought:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I donated two or three in an auction for MD by our Fire Department.  I think they went for a about a hundred, each.  I felt good that day.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I think this is one that one sister bought:


I like this ... I'd buy that one also.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I donated three in an auction for MD by our Fire Department.  I think they went for a about a hundred, each.  I felt good that day.


I do a lot of pro bono photo work.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Ah finally found it. My other sister bought this one:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Get Ready_, Rare Earth.  This is the short, radio version.  The version on the album is one complete side and goes for a few seconds over 30 minutes.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Ah finally found it. My other sister bought this one:
> 
> View attachment 86924


Artsy-fartsy ... I like that one also.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is one that one sister bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this ... I'd buy that one also.
Click to expand...




Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah finally found it. My other sister bought this one:
> 
> View attachment 86924
> 
> 
> 
> Artsy-fartsy ... I like that one also.
Click to expand...


Thank ya, kindly


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I donated three in an auction for MD by our Fire Department.  I think they went for a about a hundred, each.  I felt good that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I do a lot of pro bono photo work.
Click to expand...


The Department is very much into MD (Muscular Distrophy) fund raising.  They hold an annual softball tournament for other fire departments that has gone international (US, Canada, Australia) in attendance.  That year, it was rained out so they held a silent auction.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_No More Cry_, The Corrs  just ended.

_Clinch Mountain Backstep_, Alan Munde just started.  this will be my last post until morning.

Good night, all.


----------



## limr

Hey, I just realized that except for the cat and girl triptych, all the prints I sold were taken with my K1000.


----------



## limr

Night Charlie!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I donated three in an auction for MD by our Fire Department.  I think they went for a about a hundred, each.  I felt good that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I do a lot of pro bono photo work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Department is very much into MD (Muscular Distrophy) fund raising.  They hold an annual softball tournament for other fire departments that has gone international (US, Canada, Australia) in attendance.  That year, it was rained out so they held a silent auction.
Click to expand...

Being magnanimous is so cool. I wish I could make it into a job.


----------



## Gary A.

Charlie's off to bed? Night Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

The picture that got the most attention at the second show:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The picture that got the most attention at the second show:
> View attachment 86933


Nice.


----------



## limr

I have to restart the computer and I think that's my sign to also go to bed. Check youse in the mornin'!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I have to restart the computer and I think that's my sign to also go to bed. Check youse in the mornin'!


Sweet dreams


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture that got the most attention at the second show:
> View attachment 86933
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
Click to expand...


Gracias. It's an emulsion lift. Pictures taken on Fuji color instant film with a Polaroid Land Camera 100. You can do emulsion lifts with original Polaroid film too, but the Fuji is easier and still in production. I've got only three packs of original Pola film and I wasn't going to risk them.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to restart the computer and I think that's my sign to also go to bed. Check youse in the mornin'!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams
Click to expand...


You too!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Lonely at the top.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Pondering by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Stereotypical tracks shot by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

UV by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Using this beast tomorrow.




Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Using this beast tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr


I used to have a FTn.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr


I used to have a 500 C/M.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

SONIC!!!!! by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to work by longm1985, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a 500 C/M.
Click to expand...


I miss this 1600f a lot. It was an elegant, gorgeous, fantastic to use camera. Shame it died.


----------



## minicoop1985

Lexi by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Olympus collection by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

The Gamer by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

OM1?


----------



## minicoop1985

IMG_1471 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Gary A. said:


> OM1?



OM-1N.





Focus composite by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Polaroid problems by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Maser for a Cure by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Meow by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Photo World by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Starry focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Swimming again by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OM1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OM-1N.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus composite by longm1985, on Flickr
Click to expand...

I had a a couple of OM1's, they broke.


----------



## minicoop1985

Mamiya DSX500 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

The OM was my dad's. Light use, fantastic shape. I rarely use it, but do bring it out from time to time.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Milwaukee Skyline by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Calatrava 2 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Dragonfly on wire by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Mamiya DSX500 by longm1985, on Flickr


The very first SLR I've used was a Mamiya Sekor 500. It beloved to my Uncle.


----------



## minicoop1985

F355 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

That one was given to me. I used it once, then gave it to someone else who will use it more often.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Borrani by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

My version of "street" photography




Gallardo on HRE by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

275 GTB4 Redux by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Raging Bull by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Lancia by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Austin Healy by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I feel like there needs to be some text in here, so I'm typing this.


----------



## minicoop1985

McLaren 650S by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight Appleton Guy ... I am Leaderboarded out.


----------



## minicoop1985

328 GTS by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Later, Notleicahoarder Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

I think that after today you'll break into the Leaderboard.


----------



## minicoop1985

23 more... I'll do it.


----------



## minicoop1985

I sure as hell hope I do.


----------



## minicoop1985

Gallardo interior by longm1985, on Flickr

I heart Lamborghinis.


----------



## minicoop1985

Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Pace Car by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Utter lunacy by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I love how trippy moonscapes are.




Moonscaped Mini by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

A Mini kinda night by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Woot! 15 to go!


----------



## minicoop1985

Woot! 12 to go!


----------



## minicoop1985

Minimal Up or In? by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Man it's hot in here and I'm hungry but don't wanna eat. 1st world problems.


----------



## minicoop1985

Unleash your inner dark side by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Minoltas!!!!




Minolta collection by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Ancestry by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Five!


----------



## minicoop1985

Four!


----------



## minicoop1985

Three!


----------



## minicoop1985

Two!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

One!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

2,800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DID IT!!!!!  WOOOOOOT!


----------



## astroNikon

minicoop1985 said:


> 2,800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DID IT!!!!!  WOOOOOOT!


Congratulations
We'd buy you a cake with candles
Except 2800 candles would burn down the neighborhood


----------



## snowbear

2,800


----------



## snowbear

Good morning


----------



## snowbear

iTunes check: _Basile Breakdown_, Dewey Balfa with Nathan Abshire  (Zydeco)


----------



## snowbear

iTunes check: _Mad Jenny_, The Merry Wives of Windsor


----------



## snowbear

iTunes check: _Devil Got My Woman_, Skip James


----------



## snowbear

_Crocodile Rock_, Elton John


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, my lovelies!

Just got caught up on all the late night postings.


----------



## sm4him

Still in a bit today. Didn't get up until 6:30 a.m.!! Practically noon, for me.


----------



## sm4him

Still on the first cup of coffee. No music this morning. After the news, I'll probably turn on my choir practice music. Christmas songs.
We've been working on our Christmas music since late August.


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> Still in a bit today. Didn't get up until 6:30 a.m.!! Practically noon, for me.



SLEPT. I *slept* in a bit. I did not still in a bit.
Need. MOAR COFFEE.


----------



## snowbear

_Summertime Blues_, The Who


----------



## snowbear

I have my second cup, now.


----------



## sm4him

Weather forecast: Spotty showers today. 50% chance of rain.
Joy.


----------



## sm4him

Supposed to finally clear this afternoon and be nice this weekend.

I'm hoping to get to use my new fire pit tonight!


----------



## snowbear

Rain here, as well.


----------



## sm4him

I can't believe Gary gave up last night, so close to 2000! Of course, he didn't KNOW he was that close.


----------



## snowbear

_Tom's Diner_, Suzanne Vega


----------



## sm4him

I think I have picked my new goal to motivate me in postwhoring.

Charlie and I need to stay just close enough to Gary to encourage him to keep going and see just how many posts he can manage in one month.


----------



## snowbear

The three of us could easily hit that mark - it's only the 16th.


----------



## snowbear

_Leave It Inside,_ Toby Lightman


----------



## snowbear

_Jesus Is Just Alright_, The Doobie Brothers


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> The three of us could easily hit that mark - it's only the 16th.


 
If I were really ambitious, I could make my goal to get my total post count to an even 10K by the end of the month. 

Wait.

I think that might actually be the polar opposite of "ambitious."


----------



## snowbear

To the Krispy Kreme crowd:


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> _Jesus Is Just Alright_, The Doobie Brothers


Love the Doobie Brothers. Saw them in concert in Atlanta many, MANY years ago. I was 16.


----------



## snowbear

_Girl All the Bad Guys Want_, Bowling for Soup.
This appears on the _Drunk Enough to Dance_ album.  That brings back memories.


----------



## snowbear

_Donald, Where's Your Troosers?_, The Irish Rovers


----------



## snowbear

Let the wind blow high
Let the wind blow low
Through the streets in my kilt I go
All the lassies say 'Hello 
Donald, where's your troosers?"


----------



## sm4him

^That's one of the songs my dad used to dance around the kitchen "singing."

Do you know the Clancy Brothers' song, You're Always Welcome At Our House?


----------



## snowbear

_Cripple Creek_, The Dillards


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> ^That's one of the songs my dad used to dance around the kitchen "singing."
> 
> Do you know the Clancy Brothers' song, You're Always Welcome At Our House?



Not of the top of my head, though I'm sure I've heard it.


----------



## sm4him

GOOD stuff, right here. LOL


----------



## snowbear

I'm trying to find a recording I heard a few times on "Thistle and Shamrock" (WFAE - UNC CHarlotte).  It's McPherson's Auld Reekie and ends in Molly Leigh.


----------



## mmaria

drinking my second coffee, transferring some photos I took yesterday... If I'm lucky I might get a keeper or two

good morning for you people!


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Marija!!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> GOOD stuff, right here. LOL



I like that.


----------



## snowbear

Good Morning, Marija!


----------



## snowbear

Here's a guy that plays around here frequently.  He does some serious songs, then there's this.
Somewhat NSFW


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Good morning, Marija!!





snowbear said:


> Good Morning, Marija!



Oh people, it's morning for you!!!! for me it's 1.22 pm!!!

It's Good day good afternoon for me!!!!!


but... I'll forgive you.... it's not your fault...


----------



## snowbear

Marija, last night in a fit of silliness, we decided to dedicate this to you;


----------



## snowbear

_Radio Radio_, Brooke White


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Marija, last night in a fit of silliness, we decided to dedicate this to you;


awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## snowbear

I need some whatzits to shoot.  Something other than dryer lint.


----------



## snowbear

Is Lenny here, yet?


----------



## snowbear

Coffee number three on the way.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Coffee number three on the way.



Just started the second.
(I started to say, just started #2 but that didn't sound right...)


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Marija!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Marija!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh people, it's morning for you!!!! for me it's 1.22 pm!!!
> 
> It's Good day good afternoon for me!!!!!
> 
> 
> but... I'll forgive you.... it's not your fault...
Click to expand...

The Aussies are smart--they just say:

G'day, Marija!


----------



## snowbear

I found an almost selfie - my case manager took this at a division picnic a few years ago.


----------



## snowbear

_See You Later, I'm Gone_, MTB


----------



## mmaria

hi Charlie

nice to meet you


----------



## snowbear

I had class that evening so I rode my bike to the picnic.  This park is not far from the university.


----------



## snowbear

_Morningside_, Sara Bareilles


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

Flashback Thursday .. this is from the 10th ...


----------



## sm4him

Morning, Astro.  Get busy...93 more posts to 1K!


----------



## snowbear

Bell, our own LOL cat!


----------



## snowbear

'mornin' Astro


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Morning, Astro.  Got busy...93 more posts to 1K!


yup, I'll get there slowly but steadily


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Flashback Thursday .. this is from the 10th ...
> View attachment 86946



So, less than a week ago, Gary was not even ON the board, and I had the lead with just under 700 posts. Meaning I've done over 1000 posts in a week.

Wow. Just. Wow.

I think I'll get off and go to work now.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> 'mornin' Astro


Goooood   MOOOOOOOOORNING !!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback Thursday .. this is from the 10th ...
> View attachment 86946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, less than a week ago, Gary was not even ON the board, and I had the lead with just under 700 posts. Meaning I've done over 1000 posts in a week.
> 
> Wow. Just. Wow.
> 
> I think I'll get off and go to work now.
Click to expand...

Gary was on the board with 429, right behind me

you need more coffee
and glasses


----------



## astroNikon

I think Gary made his debute on the Leaderboard on the 6th


----------



## astroNikon

That's back when I was really trying to make the # 1 spot.
Then all H*^%  broke loose.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback Thursday .. this is from the 10th ...
> View attachment 86946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, less than a week ago, Gary was not even ON the board, and I had the lead with just under 700 posts. Meaning I've done over 1000 posts in a week.
> 
> Wow. Just. Wow.
> 
> I think I'll get off and go to work now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gary was on the board with 429, right behind me
> 
> you need more coffee
> and glasses
Click to expand...

I have glasses.  But even my glasses need more coffee.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> TBT
> 
> Scan.  I need to do a dust removal.
> 1984
> 
> View attachment 86948


I graduated high school that year


----------



## mmaria

ok... I need c&c... I mean, why would I leave this thread?


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> ok... I need c&c... I mean, why would I leave this thread?
> 
> View attachment 86949


Clean & Clutter ?
yup, you need to rake the leaves


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> The crop is uncomfortable for me, but I'm not sure having all of her in it is correct  -- I'm not really sure what the subject is.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I don't have any thoughts for this picture... that's why I asked you


----------



## sm4him

Hey, '84 is when I got married too, Charlie.

But, yours took better.
Mine made it 13 years, but really shouldn't have.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> The crop is uncomfortable for me, but I'm not sure having all of her in it is correct  -- I'm not really sure what the subject is.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


well she's clearly the object as she is in focus.
the crop is .. well , not all there.   
I think the little details of the leaves and shale (or whatever) sidewalk and road is the object.
but .. i'm kinda confused by it


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> TBT
> 
> Scan.  I need to do a dust removal.
> 1984
> 
> View attachment 86948
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated high school that year
Click to expand...


I'd been out for 8 years by then.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Hey, '84 is when I got married too, Charlie.
> 
> But, yours took better.
> Mine made it 13 years, but really shouldn't have.


he used sturdier handcuffs


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I really AM going to finish getting ready and head to work. Back in a bit.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I'd been out for 8 years by then.


out of the psycho ward ???


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Is Lenny here, yet?



Lurking, lurking, lurking...2 pages left!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lenny here, yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurking, lurking, lurking...2 pages left!
Click to expand...

My day is complete now

except for work and stuff


----------



## Stradawhovious

The fun don't stop at the mattress shop.


----------



## astroNikon

Did you know Gary has a total of 2,114 posts
with a majority of them in this thread


----------



## astroNikon

220 posts until 7,000 !!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, '84 is when I got married too, Charlie.
> 
> But, yours took better.
> Mine made it 13 years, but really shouldn't have.
> 
> 
> 
> he used sturdier handcuffs
Click to expand...


or _she_ did . . . she worked in the Police Department, too.


----------



## astroNikon

I don't know why I'm thinking of this song this morning ..


----------



## snowbear

You must have some thoughts on it, Marija.  I don't think it's on the same level as some of your other shots.


----------



## limr

In 1984, I was in 7th grade.


----------



## mmaria

1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*


----------



## limr

Morning, crazy folks!


----------



## snowbear

Young'uns!


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> 1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*



You're the youngest one on the Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

I don't see a picture. Am I missing something?


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the youngest one on the Leaderboard!
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I don't see a picture. Am I missing something?


nope... I posted a picture, like nothing special, they confirmed it and I took it off


----------



## limr

Okay, I've done my duty and wished two Facebook friends happy birthdays, just as FB has instructed me to do so.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a picture. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> nope... I posted a picture, like nothing special, they confirmed it and I took it off
Click to expand...


Whew! So I don't have to get my eyes or brain checked.


----------



## limr

8:27 a.m. First sneeze of the day. Awwwwwww yeeeeeaaaah.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Whew! So I don't have to get my eyes or brain checked.


you really didn't miss anything ...


----------



## astroNikon

On my FB .. this was the leading headline
*TRENDING*







Ebola virus: Dallas officials will seek 'disaster' declaration Thursday; 2nd nurse diagnosed now at Atlanta...


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a picture. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> nope... I posted a picture, like nothing special, they confirmed it and I took it off
Click to expand...

she probably missed the leaderboard flashback though ...


----------



## mmaria

I don't like FB, I don't go there..... except when I really must because I'm managing fb page for my work


----------



## limr

My Facebook is pretty minimal. I stay on it because my friends are scattered to the winds and it really has been a good way to maintain contact and even get back in touch with others. So I'm actually using it as it was intended!


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> On my FB .. this was the leading headline
> *TRENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebola virus: Dallas officials will seek 'disaster' declaration Thursday; 2nd nurse diagnosed now at Atlanta...


 

Yeah... right after taking a commercial flight to Cleveland.

With 132 other passengers on board.

This could get interesting.

Fast.


----------



## limr

It helps that I don't befriend every singe person. I was send a friend request from my elementary school bus driver, for crying out loud! Sorry, but no. There's maybe 80-90 people and even that's a bit much for me, but a lot of them seem to have joined and then abandoned, so I'd say there's 50 active people.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my FB .. this was the leading headline
> *TRENDING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebola virus: Dallas officials will seek 'disaster' declaration Thursday; 2nd nurse diagnosed now at Atlanta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... right after taking a comercial flight to Cleveland.
> 
> With 132 other passengers on board.
> 
> This could get interesting.
> 
> Fast.
Click to expand...

and just in time .. Facebook SAfety Check ==> Facebook Safety Check tells friends you're okay during natural disasters   | The Verge


----------



## Stradawhovious

I don't have a FB account.  It terrifies me.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Still on the first cup of coffee. No music this morning. After the news, I'll probably turn on my choir practice music. Christmas songs.
> We've been working on our Christmas music since late August.



O Leaderboard, O Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> and just in time .. Facebook SAfety Check ==> Facebook Safety Check tells friends you're okay during natural disasters   | The Verge



Assuming you will have connectivity.


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a picture. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> nope... I posted a picture, like nothing special, they confirmed it and I took it off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she probably missed the leaderboard flashback though ...
Click to expand...


Who me? I saw that. You want to see something really funny? Go back to page 1 and look down at the bottom. "Page 1 of 341....6000+ more messages."


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

For me, please have no pity


----------



## snowbear

Tho my lovely wife is away, I am not alone


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

Because I still have my kitty.


----------



## astroNikon

if we start deleting posts, does out count go down ?


----------



## limr

Aww, is that Zoe?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> if we start deleting posts, does out count go down ?


Yes



limr said:


> Aww, is that Zoe?


Yes


----------



## snowbear

I deleted a few of mine a couple of days ago - that freaky, scary-@$$ clown for one.


----------



## astroNikon

you could always just delete the contents


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> if we start deleting posts, does out count go down ?



I think the only way to figure that out is to be even more obsessive. The easiest way is to look at the number in the morning. You haven't been posting overnight, so that refresh will be current. Then keep very careful track of your posts, or limit it to a certain number. Say, 20 posts. Then delete one. Wait for the next refresh and then see if the count went up by 20 or 19 posts.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Because I still have my kitty.


 
Your kitty looks delicious.


Here's a pic of the last fleabag my wife brought home.  She won't let me eat it. She at least let me name it.  Mosin.


----------



## limr

Or wait, maybe Charlie figured out an easier way already?


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Here's a pic of the last fleabag my wife brought home.  She won't let me eat it. She at least let me name it.  Mosin.



I refuse to Like your post because of the whole eating cats content, but that little grey kitten is dangerously cute and will not be ignored.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or wait, maybe Charlie figured out an easier way already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...


How can you tell that deleted posts don't count?


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> Here's a pic of the last fleabag my wife brought home.  She won't let me eat it. She at least let me name it.  Mosin.



Simply adorable.


----------



## snowbear

I deleted a few and the personal counter decreases,  I'm guessing that the LB changes as well.  All you'd really have to do is check the number of posts you have between LB updates.  I might test it tonight - I have other things to do and am not interested in trying to get in the lead.

Interestingly, the Ratings didn't seem to change.  maybe I didn't delete a post that was rated - I'll try that, too.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Young'uns!



Well, Charlie, you wanna get your cane and shuffle over to join me on the porch of the old folks' home?


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> 1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*


You're young enough to be my daughter.

You're about 7 years older than my oldest son, but I was 30 when I had my first.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young'uns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Charlie, you wanna get your cane and shuffle over to join me on the porch of the old folks' home?
Click to expand...


Sure thing -- nothing like an old hot redhead, well, partly red anyway.  

Actually, I think I have a year or three on you, as well.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I refuse to Like your post because of the whole eating cats content, but that little grey kitten is dangerously cute and will not be ignored.


 
3 things.

#1 your protest is duly noted.
#2 Cats are delicious
#3 the only reason that cat is still in our house is because it is functional.  It makes presents of mice and chases the rabbits from under my deck.


----------



## snowbear

Anybody know what time the LB counter updates?


----------



## limr

So Marija is the youngest and I might be the second youngest, but I'm reckoning Straddie is around my age, give or take a couple of years.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> My Facebook is pretty minimal. I stay on it because my friends are scattered to the winds and it really has been a good way to maintain contact and even get back in touch with others. So I'm actually using it as it was intended!



I actually like FB, for the same reasons you mention. I have friends AND family that I do like to stay connected to, but I hate talking on the phone and while I like the *idea* of letter writing, the reality is I just don't do it. FB just makes it easy to keep in touch. But I only friend either people I am related to, good friends with, or have some other connection to that I consider important (for instance, I friend any of the youth from church who send me a friend request. I do not initiate those requests, because that would be kinda creepy, imo).

There's a lot of jam and a lot of drama and a plethora of vitriol on FB; but that's just because it is a "slice" of society and that stuff is everywhere--it just somehow can SEEM worse when it's all right there in print in one place.
But I'm pretty good at just filtering out all the junk and only paying attention to the things I want to.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> 3 things.
> 
> #1 your protest is duly noted.
> #2 Cats are delicious
> #3 the only reason that cat is still in our house is because it is functional.  It makes presents of mice and chases the rabbits from under my deck.



#1 Thank you.
#2 LA LA LA LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA LA LA LA LA
#3 Fair enough. 

My cats are functional as well. They keep me warm at night in the sliver of bed I'm allowed to have. Sometimes too warm...okay, always too warm...but it does come in handy in a power outage when there's no heat. They also keep me supplied with fur to use as a decorative element on all my clothes. And they keep my mind sharp by always making me guess where the throw-up pile is.


----------



## sm4him

I did notice that one of the photography pages I like on FB had a prolonged, heated argument--it went on for days, with people saying really ugly things, and some flouncing out of the group. The topic that stirred up so much drama and hate?

The group is "Tennessee Outdoor Photography" and someone was posting pictures that were NOT from Tennessee!!! HOW DARE THEY!
Forget Ebola! THIS is serious stuff right here!!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young'uns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Charlie, you wanna get your cane and shuffle over to join me on the porch of the old folks' home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing -- nothing like an old hot redhead, well, partly red anyway.
> 
> Actually, I think I have a year or three on you, as well.
Click to expand...


I graduated HS in '79. You?


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> My cats are functional as well. They keep me warm at night in the sliver of bed I'm allowed to have.


 
I have a dog for that.  His is name is Hank. He is an 80lb Lap Dog. He spoons me at night which is awesome in the winter when it's -40F , but not so awesome in the summer when it's 110.
When my Wife and I were first dating he would wedge himself inbetween us on the bed, turn his back towards me and shove her out of bed by extending his legs.  It was hilarious.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young'uns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Charlie, you wanna get your cane and shuffle over to join me on the porch of the old folks' home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing -- nothing like an old hot redhead, well, partly red anyway.
> 
> Actually, I think I have a year or three on you, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated HS in '79. You?
Click to expand...


Yep - three years. 1976.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Down to Old Mauai_, Stan Rogers.   A Capella Sea Shanty


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cats are functional as well. They keep me warm at night in the sliver of bed I'm allowed to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dog for that.  His is name is Hank. He is an 80lb Lap Dog. He spoons me at night which is awesome in the winter when it's -40F , but not so awesome in the summer when it's 110.
> When my Wife and I were first dating he would wedge himself inbetween us on the bed, turn his back towards me and shove her out of bed by extending his legs.  It was hilarious.
Click to expand...


Aww, Hank is beeeyoooootiful!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Aww, Hank is beeeyoooootiful!


 
Yeah... he's a looker.  Getting old though...


----------



## limr

And I see that this new software is still including edited material when the post is quoted.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young'uns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Charlie, you wanna get your cane and shuffle over to join me on the porch of the old folks' home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing -- nothing like an old hot redhead, well, partly red anyway.
> 
> Actually, I think I have a year or three on you, as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated HS in '79. You?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep - three years. 1976.
Click to expand...


Same as the youngest of my brothers.

When I was born, my mother had an almost 10-year old, an almost 9-year old, a 2 1/2 year old, a 1 year old, and me.
It's a wonder she didn't leave home.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And I see that this new software is still including edited material when the post is quoted.


I've been using the multi-quote; it eats more of that darned delay.


----------



## snowbear

Miriam is the youngest of her sib's.  There's a bunch of them if  you include the half-sibs.


----------



## snowbear

_Mish Mash_, Ryan Shaw.


----------



## snowbear

Here we go . . . _Tear the Rook off the Sucker (Give up the Funk)_, Parliament!

"We want the funk, give up the funk
We need the funk, ya gotta have that funk"


----------



## snowbear

Come on, party with me


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

_Billy Green_, Stan Rogers.
Another Canadian story from the American Revolution


----------



## snowbear

_Drill Ye Tarriers, Drill_, Trip McCool


----------



## sm4him

My new firepit. It is currently in the middle of what used to be my backyard. Unfortunately, with all the rain we've had, it's more of a bog than a yard right now! Hoping things start to dry out so I can get outside one evening and try this out!


----------



## minicoop1985

Time for some more Chemical Brothers, I think. Maybe some Prodigy.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> My new firepit. It is currently in the middle of what used to be my backyard. Unfortunately, with all the rain we've had, it's more of a bog than a yard right now! Hoping things start to dry out so I can get outside one evening and try this out!
> 
> View attachment 86960




"Build your fire of hickory
Hickory, ash or oak
Don't use no green or rotten wood
They'll get you by the smoke"


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, have you heard this one?


----------



## snowbear

_Unwell_, Matchbox Twenty
I love the use of a banjo in this.


----------



## snowbear

OK, folks.  I'm going to call it quits for a while.
I am going to test the delete post thing again - I'll post my starting numbers (personal count, LB count, Ratings) after the LB resets, then delete a rated post.  I'll post lightly tonight, keeping tract of how many I make, and post updated numbers in the morning.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon, have you heard this one?


No, I hadn't. That's hilarious. I do like the Dubliners.  Okay, I like pretty much all Irish music.

That reminds me, in a very indirect way, of this one. This song was when I realized that the Irish  can make a song out of ANYthing!! 

Suckin' up the coal dust into your lungs,
Underneath the hills where there is no sun,
Tryin' to make a livin' on a dollar a day
Diggin' coal in Pennsyvain-I-A.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> OK, folks.  I'm going to call it quits for a while.
> I am going to test the delete post thing again - I'll post my starting numbers (personal count, LB count, Ratings) after the LB resets, then delete a rated post.  I'll post lightly tonight, keeping tract of how many I make, and post updated numbers in the morning.


"See" ya in a bit.

I'm gonna have to focus a little more on work for awhile, as well.  Got a lot to accomplish and hoping to leave early tomorrow. Headed to North Georgia to see the Thunderbirds Air Show this weekend!!! Woot Woot!


----------



## Gary A.

Morning Y'all.


----------



## astroNikon

still posting?
isn't past 'ya alls' bed time

oh wait
what time is it ??


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... Top-o'-the morn here.


----------



## Gary A.

On my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

61F right now ... supposed to get up to 79F today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> 61F right now ... supposed to get up to 79F today.


 
 It was 41 degrees when I left the house this morning... and compared to what I'm likely in the coming months that is BALMY.  Three months from now it will probably be 80 degrees colder than that.


----------



## Gary A.

wow ... that is a jump.


----------



## Gary A.

In an earlier post I sorta explained why the Pacific keeps coastal California cooler than blazing hot in the summer. In winter the Pacific keeps coastal California from freezing because now it is warmer than the air.


----------



## Gary A.

Not that anyone cares ...


----------



## snerd

lol!!


----------



## sm4him

53F here right now, which is already colder than I like my weather to be. Should get to the mid-70s, which is about normal for this time of year.  But a pretty "cold" (but sunnier) weekend on tap--high on Sunday only about 63. BRRR!

Our weather this time of year can be all over the map. We might have a high of 80+ one day, and within two days, we may get a low near freezing.  If you don't like the weather here, you just have to wait a few minutes and it'll change.


----------



## Gary A.

My daughter is in St. Louis ... similar there. We don't have those wild temp/weather changes here. But along the coast, a daily 20F to often a 30F change is common.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> 53F here right now, which is already colder than I like my weather to be. Should get to the mid-70s, which is about normal for this time of year.  But a pretty "cold" (but sunnier) weekend on tap--high on Sunday only about 63. BRRR!
> 
> Our weather this time of year can be all over the map. We might have a high of 80+ one day, and within two days, we may get a low near freezing.  If you don't like the weather here, you just have to wait a few minutes and it'll change.



Can we switch please? We are supposed to be in the 50s and 60s at this point, but instead it's 71 and disgustingly humid. It's horrible. It's supposed to be in the 50s starting on Sunday and I.Cannot.Wait.

I'm always happy to watch the door slam summer on its arse as it leaves.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 53F here right now, which is already colder than I like my weather to be. Should get to the mid-70s, which is about normal for this time of year.  But a pretty "cold" (but sunnier) weekend on tap--high on Sunday only about 63. BRRR!
> 
> Our weather this time of year can be all over the map. We might have a high of 80+ one day, and within two days, we may get a low near freezing.  If you don't like the weather here, you just have to wait a few minutes and it'll change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we switch please? We are supposed to be in the 50s and 60s at this point, but instead it's 71 and disgustingly humid. It's horrible. It's supposed to be in the 50s starting on Sunday and I.Cannot.Wait.
> 
> I'm always happy to watch the door slam summer on its arse as it leaves.
Click to expand...

I would love to. Summer is my absolute favorite time of year. No other season even comes close!  I can't even enjoy the fall colors, but all I can think about is the impending doom and cold of winter.


----------



## limr

That's how I am in spring. I despise summer with every fiber of my being. The coming of spring just means summer is next. It's horrifying.


----------



## sm4him

Time for Android Music Shuffle (since I'm not using my iPod right now).
Beatles: Girl


----------



## Stradawhovious

SUSHI DAY IN THE WORK CAFETERIA!!!  BOOYAH!

I asked the Chef to surprise me.  Shrimp Tempura with Roe and vegetables wrapped with seaweed and rice, topped with Eel, Yellowfin and Salmon drizzled with unagi sauce and a wee bit of tempura flakes.

WOOT!


----------



## limr

Yum!


----------



## sm4him

Harry Belafonte: Day-O!


----------



## limr

I've got _Crucify You Mind_ by Rodriguez. 

If you all haven't seen it or heard of it, I highly suggest the documentary _Searching for Sugar Man. _


----------



## limr

Didn't realize it would embed. Anyway, I suggest you don't watch it on a tiny embedded screen  But yes, it's free on You Tube and you should full screen that sh!t.

Better quality somewhere else. Can rent it on Amazon and it's probably on Netflix, which I don't have so I have no idea. Anyway, it's good. Y'all should watch it.


----------



## limr

Ugh, I'm dragging today!


----------



## Gary A.

Sadly, our seasons consist of flood, fire, wind and earthquake.


----------



## Gary A.

Off to an appointment. See ya Leaderboarders later. Ta Ta...


----------



## limr

See ya!


----------



## limr

The Hives _Declare Guerre Nucleaire_


----------



## snowbear

Still waiting for the counter to update.
I think I got the latest whatzit.
Going grocery, er, package store shopping in a bit.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Still waiting for the counter to update.
> I think I got the latest whatzit.
> Going grocery, er, package store shopping in a bit.



I WOULD have gotten the last whatsit. If I hadn't gotten distracted by seeing an Alert that you'd liked something I posted, so I had to go see what it was. In the meantime, you were posting MY answer to the whatsit.


----------



## snowbear

You can take my place since you already have stuff


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> You can take my place since you already have stuff



You sure? Because it really doesn't matter to me.  I'm perfectly content to hold onto my cache if you'd like to find something to post up later.


----------



## snowbear

(other thread)


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> lol!!


hey the "Snerd" is back


----------



## astroNikon

back from lunch


----------



## snowbear

Thanks for the warning  I mean, Welcome back!


----------



## sm4him

About to go get some lunch. Just heating up some chili though, so it won't take long. Then I can eat and postwhore for a bit!


----------



## snowbear

The grocery list is under construction, then I'm out.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Thanks for the warning  I mean, Welcome back!


Oh yes, such a warm welcome back

I ate at Palm Palace


----------



## astroNikon

I had a Fallaffel pita,
with rice
and a salad


----------



## astroNikon

the salad had that purple cabbage in it

I don't like cabbage


----------



## astroNikon

the pita was good with hot sauce though


----------



## astroNikon

Though I still ate some purple cabbage

does anyone know why the cabbage is purple ?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Though I still ate some purple cabbage
> 
> does anyone know why the cabbage is purple ?



No, but I do know I'd rather research it than grade papers. But I can't let myself go down that rabbit hole!


----------



## Gary A.

Typically, the red and brown colorations in leaves are from pigments that act like a sunscreen to keep the plant from getting sunburned.


----------



## astroNikon

The color purple actually has a historical significance

In the old europe days, purple was a color of royalty because at that time was actually made from sea snails and was very hard to come by in quantity.

but in 1856 a young engineer actually made synthetic purple.  He couldn't get any bank to bankroll a company to make it, so his father paid for everything.

So he basically made a ton of this dye and transformed the chemical and fashion industry.

so, you may ask, what does this have to do with purple cabbage?
Nothing


----------



## astroNikon

As Gary said, it's from pigments.
Pigments called anthocyanins
which are pigments found in plants that make them turn red in the fall
and are found in other plants as flavenoids which gives them a multitude of colors.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> The color purple actually has a historical significance
> 
> In the old europe days, purple was a color of royalty because at that time was actually made from sea snails and was very hard to come by in quantity.
> 
> but in 1856 a young engineer actually made synthetic purple.  He couldn't get any bank to bankroll a company to make it, so his father paid for everything.
> 
> So he basically made a ton of this dye and transformed the chemical and fashion industry.
> 
> so, you may ask, what does this have to do with purple cabbage?
> Nothing


EPIC leaderboard posting right there.
Very nearly interesting, and yet…not quite.

Too many words though.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> EPIC leaderboard posting right there.
> Very nearly interesting, and yet…not quite.
> 
> Too many words though.


I just saw that on the History Channel. 
So I typed for 45 seconds then posted it.


----------



## astroNikon

Did it hold you in suspense until the last word ??


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> As Gary said, it's from pigments.
> Pigments called anthocyanins
> which are pigments found in plants that make them turn red in the fall
> and are found in other plants as flavenoids which gives them a multitude of colors.



And speaking of cyanins, which really has nothing to do with anything, but it's the same root as cyanosis--

My oldest son won his school's spelling bee when he was in the 5th grade. At the Regional Spelling Bee, he came in 8th place, out of about 200 kids, from 4th graders through high school seniors.

The word he got out on was "acrocyanosis."
When they gave him that word, my father leaned over and said to me, "Now they're just making stuff up."

But now, for the rest of our lives, should anyone have have need for it, my son and I will be able to spell acrocyanosis for them.

Acrocyanosis is blueness or pallor of the extremities usually associated with pain and numbness and caused by vasomotor disturbances.


----------



## astroNikon

I should become a suspense/thriller book author

I could publish a ton of books of 60 words and less.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Gary said, it's from pigments.
> Pigments called anthocyanins
> which are pigments found in plants that make them turn red in the fall
> and are found in other plants as flavenoids which gives them a multitude of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of cyanins, which really has nothing to do with anything, but it's the same root as cyanosis--
> 
> My oldest son won his school's spelling bee when he was in the 5th grade. At the Regional Spelling Bee, he came in 8th place, out of about 200 kids, from 4th graders through high school seniors.
> 
> The word he got out on was "acrocyanosis."
> When they gave him that word, my father leaned over and said to me, "Now they're just making stuff up."
> 
> But now, for the rest of our lives, should anyone have have need for it, my son and I will be able to spell acrocyanosis for them.
> 
> Acrocyanosis is blueness or pallor of the extremities usually associated with pain and numbness and caused by vasomotor disturbances.
Click to expand...

what is a vasomotor disturbance ??


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Did it hold you in suspense until the last word ??


Well, almost. It held me in suspense until at least the first instance of the word "purple." I don't really like the color purple, so I may have dozed off after that.


----------



## astroNikon

I won my 4th grade spelling bee, on the word "autumn"

maybe it was 5th grade .. or 3rd .. I don't remember.


----------



## limr

ARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Gary said, it's from pigments.
> Pigments called anthocyanins
> which are pigments found in plants that make them turn red in the fall
> and are found in other plants as flavenoids which gives them a multitude of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of cyanins, which really has nothing to do with anything, but it's the same root as cyanosis--
> 
> My oldest son won his school's spelling bee when he was in the 5th grade. At the Regional Spelling Bee, he came in 8th place, out of about 200 kids, from 4th graders through high school seniors.
> 
> The word he got out on was "acrocyanosis."
> When they gave him that word, my father leaned over and said to me, "Now they're just making stuff up."
> 
> But now, for the rest of our lives, should anyone have have need for it, my son and I will be able to spell acrocyanosis for them.
> 
> Acrocyanosis is blueness or pallor of the extremities usually associated with pain and numbness and caused by vasomotor disturbances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is a vasomotor disturbance ??
Click to expand...

Vasomotor: of, relating to, affecting, or being those nerves or the centers (as in the medulla and spinal cord) from which they arise that supply the muscle fibers of the walls of blood vessels, include sympathetic vasoconstrictors and parasympathetic vasodilators, and by their effect on vascular diameter regulate the amount of blood passing to a particular body part or organ

Clears that right up, don't it?

Perhaps interestingly (or, more likely, NOT): My son could easily have spelled vasomotor in the fifth grade. But not acrocyanosis.
I think he only missed by a letter though. I think he may have spelled it acracyanosis. Which, I'm sure was the fault of the person pronouncing the words.


----------



## limr

I can't...I just can't...I don't even... I can't even...I HAVE LOST THE ABILITY TO EVEN!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> ARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH


Yes, lovely afternoon here as well, Lenny.


----------



## limr

I'm not asking for jamming rocket science here. These are simple things to do:

STOP saying, "I agree with X."
STOP using texting abbreviations in papers. 
Capitalize your own damn name.
Double space.

HOW JAMMING HARD IS IT TO DO THESE THINGS?


----------



## limr

I've been at this for 7 weeks so far. I don't expect them to be writing masterpieces. But I DO expect them to start paying attention to the stupid little things that can be so easily corrected if they just paid even one iota of attention to them.


----------



## limr

On Monday, I ran into a student I had a couple of years ago in an Intro to Literature class. We had a nice chat and he told me that he still remembers the class and he thanked me for making it so fun and interesting.

It felt really nice.


----------



## limr

Today, I feel like I'm wasting my jamming time because they can't even be bothered to follow the easiest of instructions.


----------



## limr

And it's not fair to grade when I'm this annoyed and grumpy but I still have six to go


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I can't...I just can't...I don't even... I can't even...I HAVE LOST THE ABILITY TO EVEN!



Here you go:


----------



## limr

Okay, rant over.

Sorry!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> View attachment 86967
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't...I just can't...I don't even... I can't even...I HAVE LOST THE ABILITY TO EVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
Click to expand...


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> But I DO expect them to start paying attention to the stupid little things that can be so easily corrected if they just paid even one iota of attention to them.


Is this a run-on sentence ?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Gary said, it's from pigments.
> Pigments called anthocyanins
> which are pigments found in plants that make them turn red in the fall
> and are found in other plants as flavenoids which gives them a multitude of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of cyanins, which really has nothing to do with anything, but it's the same root as cyanosis--
> 
> My oldest son won his school's spelling bee when he was in the 5th grade. At the Regional Spelling Bee, he came in 8th place, out of about 200 kids, from 4th graders through high school seniors.
> 
> The word he got out on was "acrocyanosis."
> When they gave him that word, my father leaned over and said to me, "Now they're just making stuff up."
> 
> But now, for the rest of our lives, should anyone have have need for it, my son and I will be able to spell acrocyanosis for them.
> 
> Acrocyanosis is blueness or pallor of the extremities usually associated with pain and numbness and caused by vasomotor disturbances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is a vasomotor disturbance ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vasomotor: of, relating to, affecting, or being those nerves or the centers (as in the medulla and spinal cord) from which they arise that supply the muscle fibers of the walls of blood vessels, include sympathetic vasoconstrictors and parasympathetic vasodilators, and by their effect on vascular diameter regulate the amount of blood passing to a particular body part or organ
> 
> Clears that right up, don't it?
> 
> Perhaps interestingly (or, more likely, NOT): My son could easily have spelled vasomotor in the fifth grade. But not acrocyanosis.
> I think he only missed by a letter though. I think he may have spelled it acracyanosis. Which, I'm sure was the fault of the person pronouncing the words.
Click to expand...

Actually, that does clear it right up.

I can even spell it ... vasectomy
oh wait, that's something else isn't it ?!?!


----------



## Gary A.

In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.


but what happens to the piglets ?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I DO expect them to start paying attention to the stupid little things that can be so easily corrected if they just paid even one iota of attention to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a run-on sentence ?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to the piglets ?
Click to expand...


They get first prize at the county fair and mourn the loss of their spider friends who helped save them from ending up as breakfast!


----------



## limr

_Trash_ - New York Dolls


----------



## sm4him

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!

Only 38 to go, Astro!!!


----------



## sm4him

America: Daisy Jane


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You're young enough to be my daughter.
> 
> You're about 7 years older than my oldest son, but I was 30 when I had my first.
Click to expand...

now... seriously.... 

Could you be my mom?


----------



## sm4him

Did You Know…

Dueling is legal in Paraguay, as long as both participants are registered blood donors.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984, I was *ONE YEAR OLD!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You're young enough to be my daughter.
> 
> You're about 7 years older than my oldest son, but I was 30 when I had my first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now... seriously....
> 
> Could you be my mom?
Click to expand...


Well, probably only in the sense of being old enough.

But I've kept fairly decent track of how many kids I've had, so no, I'm reasonably certain I couldn't actually be your mother. LOL


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> On Monday, I ran into a student I had a couple of years ago in a Intro to Literature class. We had a nice chat and he told me that he still remembers the class and he thanked me for making it so fun and interesting.
> 
> It felt really nice.


awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## snowbear

Starting the delete test.  This is my second post since the LB counter update, so adjusted numbers are:
personal count: 5,264  (5,263 + this one, dynamically updated)
LB Count: 1,839 (1,837 + two posts since last update)
Ratings 1,366/2 (I'll have to watch these closely)


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Well, probably only in the sense of being old enough.
> 
> But I've kept fairly decent track of how many kids I've had, so no, I'm reasonably certain I couldn't actually be your mother. LOL


 you could just adopt me!!!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, probably only in the sense of being old enough.
> 
> But I've kept fairly decent track of how many kids I've had, so no, I'm reasonably certain I couldn't actually be your mother. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> you could just adopt me!!!
Click to expand...

I would too; I like you. My family would like you.

So, are you currently in the market for a mom?


----------



## sm4him

I'll be your offical TPF Mom. 

At least I know I don't have to encourage YOU to eat your veggies. You already do that. And you have good manners.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I would too; I like you. My family would like you.
> 
> So, are you currently in the market for a mom?


don't even know where to start!  a'm looking for some new members of family


----------



## limr

_A Toda Cuba le Gusta - _Afro-Cuban All Stars


----------



## sm4him

Jim Croce: Workin' at the Car Wash Blues


----------



## limr

_Why Must I Be Sad_ - They Might Be Giants

Three essays left. So help me, they'll be done by 3:00.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> you could just adopt me!!!



Oh, oh, oh, I will, me, me, me me, me . . . wait . . . 

Miriam said "no."  Now she's laughing and shaking her head.


----------



## astroNikon

TOP! FIVE! 
TOP! FIVE!
TOP! FIVE!


----------



## snowbear

Woohoo!!


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would too; I like you. My family would like you.
> 
> So, are you currently in the market for a mom?
> 
> 
> 
> don't even know where to start!  a'm looking for some new members of family
Click to expand...

how old are you again ?


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I'll be your offical TPF Mom.
> 
> At least I know I don't have to encourage YOU to eat your veggies. You already do that. And you have good manners.


awwwwwwwwwwwww 

My REAL Mom never said that! 

.... I really can't figure out why people think I have good manners! Yeah, Ed said something similar..... 

I'm not nice!!!  Yeah that's the truth!!!! Believe it!!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could just adopt me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, I will, me, me, me me, me . . . wait . . .
> 
> Miriam said "no."  Now she's laughing and shaking her head.
Click to expand...

I feel so unloved right now!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> how old are you again ?


31


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your offical TPF Mom.
> 
> At least I know I don't have to encourage YOU to eat your veggies. You already do that. And you have good manners.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> My REAL Mom never said that!
> 
> .... I really can't figure out why people think I have good manners! Yeah, Ed said something similar.....
> 
> I'm not nice!!!  Yeah that's the truth!!!! Believe it!!
Click to expand...


I would never believe such a thing about one of my children.


----------



## sm4him

Bryan Bowers: Ezekiel


----------



## sm4him

Actually that one already finished. Now it's:
Emmylou Harris: Beautiful Star of Bethlehem.

Love, love, love this song. And her voice.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be your offical TPF Mom.
> 
> At least I know I don't have to encourage YOU to eat your veggies. You already do that. And you have good manners.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> My REAL Mom never said that!
> 
> .... I really can't figure out why people think I have good manners! Yeah, Ed said something similar.....
> 
> I'm not nice!!!  Yeah that's the truth!!!! Believe it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never believe such a thing about one of my children.
Click to expand...

here we go again

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mmaria

I posted a picture Mom

oh... this feel nice... I could never said that to my real Mom


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 31
Click to expand...

ahhh .. you're too old for me to adopt you
so you'll just have to marry me


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh .. you're too old for me to adopt you
> so you'll just have to marry me
Click to expand...


Um, excuse me, young man…why should I let you date my daughter?
I need to know whether you're going to really love and cherish her and support her, you know.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh .. you're too old for me to adopt you
> so you'll just have to marry me
Click to expand...

oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm so mad at men!!!!!!!!!! Need a woman in my life!!!!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I feel so unloved right now!!!!!


Awwww


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so unloved right now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww
Click to expand...

thank you!


----------



## sm4him

Chicago: You're The Inspiration


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm so mad at men!!!!!!!!!! Need a woman in my life!!!!



Oh Mish . . . .


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh .. you're too old for me to adopt you
> so you'll just have to marry me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, excuse me, young man…why should I let you date my daughter?
> I need to know whether you're going to really love and cherish her and support her, you know.
Click to expand...

so proud to have you as my mom


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Um, excuse me, young man…why should I let you date my daughter?
> I need to know whether you're going to really love and cherish her and support her, you know.



I have 2 cameras, both Nikons


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, excuse me, young man…why should I let you date my daughter?
> I need to know whether you're going to really love and cherish her and support her, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 cameras, both Nikons
Click to expand...


DEFINITELY two points in your favor.  Although SHE is a Canon kinda girl, evidently. Kids these days!


----------



## limr

_It's a Wonderful World (I'm Just Walking on Air) _- Frank Sinatra.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:

I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> DEFINITELY two points in your favor.  Although SHE is a Canon kinda girl, evidently. Kids these days!



But I have THREE Nikons!  Well, one is a Nikkormat, but it's the same thing.


----------



## sm4him

America: Daisy Jane


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!


Isn't it?  It's fantastic.  Tell us a bit about it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, excuse me, young man…why should I let you date my daughter?
> I need to know whether you're going to really love and cherish her and support her, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 cameras, both Nikons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY two points in your favor.  Although SHE is a Canon kinda girl, evidently. Kids these days!
Click to expand...

I also have a Nikon Coolpix .. and a Canon AE-1


----------



## astroNikon

It's warm outside .... soccer practice tonight


----------



## sm4him

STILL cloudy and rainy here. They keep saying it's going to clear off…I can't jammin' remember the last time we had a completely rain-free day! This is highly unusual for our area at this time of year! 

Well, maybe at least it'll get all the wet weather out of its system before winter. I'd rather have a really rainy October and a snow-free January, than a beautiful October and a snowed-in January.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!


I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum


Thank you!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> It's warm outside .... soccer practice tonight



What age group do you coach? I've coached 7-8 year olds and helped with a middle school team back quite a few years ago, after my playing days were done.


----------



## sm4him

Irish Rovers: Whiskey on a Sunday


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it?  It's fantastic.  Tell us a bit about it.
Click to expand...

what who


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


I just missed it…probably because I'm spending too much time in here. I gotta get "out" more!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Harry Belafonte: Day-O!


Harry B used to play tennis at the same tennis club as I.


----------



## snowbear

The only thing I don't like about the snow are the morons that have absolutely no idea how to drive in it, but insist on doing so.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's warm outside .... soccer practice tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What age group do you coach? I've coached 7-8 year olds and helped with a middle school team back quite a few years ago, after my playing days were done.
Click to expand...

currently 8-10 girls soccer
i've asst coached baseball for a number of years too


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just missed it…probably because I'm spending too much time in here. I gotta get "out" more!
Click to expand...

but but now no one will know that you like my picture!!! 


ETA: well, not exactly no one will know, you crazy people will know


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

I love the textures on it .. I didn't see the post.   I don't read past Leaderboard posts as there are too many


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> what who


I would like to know more about your "door" photo,


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the textures on it .. I didn't see the post.   I don't read past Leaderboard posts as there are too many
Click to expand...


hm... nikon... hm... didn't want to go and see my picture on a separate thread!!!

hm.....


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> what who
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know more about your "door" photo,
Click to expand...

why don't you ask me in that thread!!!!?????


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the textures on it .. I didn't see the post.   I don't read past Leaderboard posts as there are too many
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hm... nikon... hm... didn't want to go and see my picture on a separate thread!!!
> 
> hm.....
Click to expand...

hey .... go look at my posting on the other thread ==> doors | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Marija, all kidding aside:
> 
> I just looked on your flickr page (because I couldn't remember for sure, but THOUGHT you used a Canon, so I wanted to check).
> Anyway, THIS PHOTO is tremendous! I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys that I posted a picture.... I was so sad because no one apparently liked it....  doors | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just missed it…probably because I'm spending too much time in here. I gotta get "out" more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but but now no one will know that you like my picture!!!
> 
> 
> ETA: well, not exactly no one will know, you crazy people will know
Click to expand...

They will NOW. ;-)


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> what who
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know more about your "door" photo,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why don't you ask me in that thread!!!!?????
Click to expand...

the Leaderboard thread has pure dominance when it comes to postings ... any and everything gets posted here first.


----------



## snowbear

Marija - Surprise!
October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


----------



## astroNikon

Yes, you've heard of the movie, the people under the stairs

coming soon to a theater near you is
The crazies on the Leaderboard thread

yes, another Social Networking movie all about nothing.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Marija - Surprise!
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


If we could only vote more than once ... imagine how many votes she would get from this group.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija - Surprise!
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> If we could only vote more than once ... imagine how many votes she would get from this group.
Click to expand...

I suspect more than just those in this thread will vote for it.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Marija - Surprise!
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum


it was really a surprise! 

I think I'm blushing


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija - Surprise!
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> If we could only vote more than once ... imagine how many votes she would get from this group.
Click to expand...




snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija - Surprise!
> October POTM Nomination Thread | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> If we could only vote more than once ... imagine how many votes she would get from this group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect more than just those in this thread will vote for it.
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww guys


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to the piglets ?
Click to expand...

The pigments decomposes with the rest of the dead leaf.


----------



## sm4him

And…in an amazing coincidence…playing on my Android music manager now:

The Doors: Light My Fire.

Okay, so it's not a coincidence. I might have manipulated the "shuffle" a little bit.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to the piglets ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pigments decomposes with the rest of the dead leaf.
Click to expand...

I liked Lenny's answer better


----------



## limr

TOP FIVE!
TOP FIVE!
TOP FIVE!


----------



## astroNikon

ooh drat ...



FW-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

we went over 7,000


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to the piglets ?
Click to expand...

lol ... missed that ... a wolf huffs and puffs and blows their homes down ... right on top of them ... Bacon Festival


----------



## sm4him

BAM!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fall, the connection between the leaves and limb fails. The greens die off leaving the color pigment. In leaves with non-green coloration, the pigments overpower the green cells.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to the piglets ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol ... missed that ... a wolf huffs and puffs and blows their homes down ... right on top of them ... Bacon Festival
Click to expand...


Actually, because the greens all die off…the piglets turn brown. And that's how you know they are ripe, and the bacon is ready.


----------



## snowbear

I has a whatzit!  I pulled a rain on Lazy Lobster's room.  There're a couple more in there, I think,


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> And…in an amazing coincidence…playing on my Android music manager now:
> 
> The Doors: Light My Fire.
> 
> Okay, so it's not a coincidence. I might have manipulated the "shuffle" a little bit.



I loove that song... have a story related to that song... but, can't type it now...


----------



## limr

_If the Sun Doesn't Shine_ - The Smithereens


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And…in an amazing coincidence…playing on my Android music manager now:
> 
> The Doors: Light My Fire.
> 
> Okay, so it's not a coincidence. I might have manipulated the "shuffle" a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loove that song... have a story related to that song... but, can't type it now...
Click to expand...


I have a story too!!


----------



## limr

Now it's _Blue Chair_ - Elvis Costello


----------



## limr

I'm shot, y'all.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I have a story too!!


 

can you type it?


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And…in an amazing coincidence…playing on my Android music manager now:
> 
> The Doors: Light My Fire.
> 
> Okay, so it's not a coincidence. I might have manipulated the "shuffle" a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loove that song... have a story related to that song... but, can't type it now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a story too!!
Click to expand...

Don't tell me….you sneezed at a Doors concert.

(You're far too young to have BEEN at a Doors concert, I know, but that was too good to pass up.)


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a story too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you type it?
Click to expand...


Yup!

It's not all that exciting but here goes...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Don't tell me….you sneezed at a Doors concert.
> 
> (You're far too young to have BEEN at a Doors concert, I know, but that was too good to pass up.)


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a story too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you type it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> It's not all that exciting but here goes...
Click to expand...

waiting....


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> _If the Sun Doesn't Shine_ - The Smithereens


Put the *&^  where Sun Don't Shine -- Alfred E. Neuman


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> waiting....



Patience, woman, I'm still typing


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience, woman, I'm still typing
Click to expand...

you know women ....


----------



## limr

I was in college and walking across a big open area called The Plaza (of the Americas, but no one ever said that part). There's a sidewalk running diagonally and there were some guys working on a new walkway along one of the edges.

So I was halfway through the Plaza and one of the guys stopped working, leaned on his shovel, and clear across the space, starting singing the Doors.

I was trying really hard to be all stoic and unaffected by what amounted to cat-calling from construction workers, but because he was not being creepy and because I like the song, I cracked a smile and looked over. He finished the verse, smiled, and said, "You have a nice day, now, miss."

I just smiled, nodded, and kept walking.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patience, woman, I'm still typing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know women ....
Click to expand...


I should, what with being one and all


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I was in college and walking across a big open area called The Plaza (of the Americas, but no one ever said that part). There's a sidewalk running diagonally and there were some guys working on a new walkway along one of the edges.
> 
> So I was halfway through the Plaza and one of the guys stopped working, leaned on his shovel, and clear across the space, starting singing the Doors.
> 
> I was trying really hard to be all stoic and unaffected by what amounted to cat-calling from construction workers, but because he was not being creepy and because I like the song, I cracked a smile and looked over. He finished the verse, smiled, and said, "You have a nice day, now, miss."
> 
> I just smiled, nodded, and kept walking.


awwww


----------



## limr

See, nothing too exciting. I didn't even sneeze.


----------



## limr

_Don't Ask Me_ - Joe Jackson


----------



## Gary A.

I would have sneeze.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> See, nothing too exciting. I didn't even sneeze.


it's a nice little memory... it brings you a smile on your face... that's all that matters


----------



## astroNikon

JAM !! - Michael Jackson


----------



## limr

_Something for Nothing_ - Rush


----------



## astroNikon

A friend asked me how much I charge to take their picture - portrait stuff 

my reply ....

I don't charge anything unless you get demanding ...
then I charge way above what you can afford


----------



## Gary A.

I used to do construction management.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> _Something for Nothing_ - Rush


That's freaky - mine just finished _Money for Nothing_ (Dire Straits).


----------



## Gary A.

We were plugging in three new power generators at a LADWP facility in Long Beach.


----------



## limr

Joe Jackson again so soon? _Fools in Love_


----------



## Gary A.

It was a cold/nippy Winter morning and the wind was gusting.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I used to do construction management.


Me too!  I used to manage to construct a mess in the kitchen!


----------



## Gary A.

I was leaving a meeting, walking past a line of porta-potties.


----------



## limr

"Fools in love are there any creatures more pathetic?
Fools in love, never knowing when they've lost the game."


----------



## Gary A.

When a gust blew open one of the doors.


----------



## Gary A.

Behind the door was this huge, burly construction worker.


----------



## limr

"Fools in love, they think they're heroes
'cause they get to feel more pain.
I say fools in love are zeroes.
I should know
I should know because this fool's in love again."


----------



## Gary A.

He was sitting on the commode, his pants around his ankles and he sez "Could you please close the door?"


----------



## Gary A.

I stopped and took a long look at him ... and said "No" and kept walking to my trailer.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Behind the door was this huge, burly construction worker.



I'm a little afraid to learn the next line.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I stopped and took a long look at him ... and said "No" and kept walking to my trailer.


----------



## sm4him

I just took an accidental little five minute nap at my desk.
And missed several pages of posts.

It's really HARD going back to work after being sick for days and getting naps.


----------



## Gary A.

I thought it was pretty funny. Glad I didn't run into him later that day.


----------



## limr

Zelda's got the voices.


----------



## sm4him

Marija now has 19 replies to her "Doors" thread.

Anytime you need a thread bumped, you just let us know and we'll take care of it, daughter of mine.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Marija now has 19 replies to her "Doors" thread.
> 
> Anytime you need a thread bumped, you just let us know and we'll take care of it, daughter of mine.


If I knew you were that kind of mom, I would ask you earlier to adopt me!!! 

Leonore didn't see my picture mom, or she saw it but didn't like it! Please, mom, make her like it! make her like it!


----------



## limr

I'll be back in a while. Going to have dinner with the old man.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija now has 19 replies to her "Doors" thread.
> 
> Anytime you need a thread bumped, you just let us know and we'll take care of it, daughter of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew you were that kind of mom, I would ask you earlier to adopt me!!!
> 
> Leonore didn't see my picture mom, or she saw it but didn't like it! Please, mom, make her like it! make her like it!
Click to expand...


I was busy NOT liking my students' papers!

Okay, I'll go like it now. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I'll be back in a while. Going to have dinner with the old man.


niiiiiicee!!!!


say a hello from me


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija now has 19 replies to her "Doors" thread.
> 
> Anytime you need a thread bumped, you just let us know and we'll take care of it, daughter of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew you were that kind of mom, I would ask you earlier to adopt me!!!
> 
> Leonore didn't see my picture mom, or she saw it but didn't like it! Please, mom, make her like it! make her like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was busy NOT liking my students' papers!
> 
> Okay, I'll go like it now. Please don't hurt me.
Click to expand...


Oh, good. I did NOT want to have to speak to you in my stern Mom voice.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I'll be back in a while. Going to have dinner with the old man.



NICE!! Y'all have fun. Let us know where you go!


----------



## limr

Heh - you've got your stern Mom voice and I've got my stern Teacher voice and look.


----------



## limr

Don't we look like Feds in that shot?


----------



## mmaria

you don't want to hear My stern voice!


----------



## mmaria

Thank you crazy people! 
I wasn't in a great mood before I turned on my computer..

I'm going to sleep...


----------



## sm4him

Nighty night! Sweet dreams!


----------



## snowbear

Good night, Marija.


----------



## Gary A.

Good night Marija.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Is that Agave?


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I'm headed home!! Back with you in just a bit.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Is that Agave?


A Yucca.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Just curious...


----------



## minicoop1985

Well, I'll be damned. After last night, I'm still not on the leaderboard. WTF


----------



## sm4him

...okay, so from posting at my computer at work to posting at my computer from home...11 minutes!  Sweet!


----------



## sm4him

And now, to get a drink.


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> Well, I'll be damned. After last night, I'm still not on the leaderboard. WTF


Man, mini, you must've not posted AT ALL before yesterday. I can't believe that postwhore session last night didn't get you on the board!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be damned. After last night, I'm still not on the leaderboard. WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Man, mini, you must've not posted AT ALL before yesterday. I can't believe that postwhore session last night didn't get you on the board!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

I spammed the sh*t out of this thread, too.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Went to the National Railroad Museum in Green Bay today. Didn't bring a single camera. You're all disappoint. I know.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm disappoint you didn't make on the board.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I just yelled at my TV because the local anchors were being so stupid.

They were talking about the local utilities board and that prices might actually go DOWN slightly compared to last winter. Then, as a "clever" segue into the weather, the anchor said, "That should take a little chill out of the winter...but we haven't HAD much of that chill yet, Todd (the weather person)...

This is the point at which I screamed...."that's because IT'S NOT WINTER, YOU JAMMIN' BONEHEAD!!"  It's hard to take the chill out of a season that we have not even entered into.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

On the other hand, THIS is pretty funny. Depressing, but funny. This was posted on FB by a different local news station.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I l


Gary A. said:


>


I like how that opening in the sky is just above the tre
14 more posts


----------



## astroNikon

13 more posts until 1,000


----------



## astroNikon

12


----------



## astroNikon

Minicoop
You're probably close to the leader board

11


----------



## astroNikon

W


Gary A. said:


>


ith all these photos have you ever thought of being a photographer ?

10


----------



## astroNikon

For back from soccer practice
It certainly gets darker sooner now

9


----------



## astroNikon

Darkness makes practice a bit more difficult

8


----------



## astroNikon

But then Halloween is getting closer

7


----------



## astroNikon

Does everyone know what they are going to be for Halloween

6


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> W
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ith all these photos have you ever thought of being a photographer ?
> 
> 10
Click to expand...

I've given it some thought.


----------



## astroNikon

I haven't figured it out yet
5


----------



## Gary A.

Working on dinner right now. Chicken Marsala ... mmmhhhh


----------



## astroNikon

Maybe I could make a camera costume

4


----------



## astroNikon

Y


Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ith all these photos have you ever thought of being a photographer ?
> 
> 10
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given it some thought.
Click to expand...

You could build up a large collection of pictures then retire and eat chicken Marsalis , the non-Ebola variety


----------



## astroNikon

TWO MORE !!


----------



## astroNikon

My kids want to watch E.T  the movie but its not on Netflix 

1


----------



## astroNikon

This is my ONE THOUSANDTH post this month !!


----------



## astroNikon

Gonna eat something for dinner now


----------



## limr

I joined TPF more than a year ago, and about 20% of my total posts have come in this month alone.

Who the hell am I and what have I done with the body?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Does everyone know what they are going to be for Halloween
> 
> 6



Zelda's going to be a cowgirl:


----------



## limr

And Mrs Parker is going to be a pumpkin:


----------



## limr

Bwahahahahahaha! Did you see how stupid my sister looks in that pumpkin hat?? Oh my god, I think I just peed myself!


----------



## limr

SHUT UP! I KEEEEEL YOU! YOU LOOK EVEN STUPIDER!


----------



## limr

Because if you can't postwhore with cat pictures on an internet forum, I don't want to live in the world anymore.


----------



## limr

Stop it, you two! Play nice!

"Sorry, Mama!"





(Crappy IQ - it was a cell phone, pre-smartphone - but I love this picture hard.)


----------



## limr

Actually, even with feline rule of the intarwebz, I still am not sure I want to live in the world when this is a thing:


----------



## limr

Cathedral of Learning, University of Pittsburgh. Photo was taken probably 20 years ago:


----------



## limr

Edited version:


----------



## limr

Aww, I had forgotten about this little guy! And it was taken with my Canon point-and-shoot, so it counts towards my postwhoring:


----------



## limr

Gotta get my postwhoring in early since I really need to get to bed early tonight. My arse was draaaaaaaagin' today!


----------



## minicoop1985

I just feel like typing. I gotta be close to the leaderboard, but I'm so far away yet.... Dammit people STOP POSTING SO I CAN WIN


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> I just feel like typing. I gotta be close to the leaderboard, but I'm so far away yet.... Dammit people STOP POSTING SO I CAN WIN



You've GOT to be close to the Leaderboard! Seriously.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

That one above was taken at the Illy Cafe in Trieste that is said to be the location of where the modern espresso maker was developed.

So I made my coffee hajj to Trieste and dutifully sipped my espresso (which I do love and take black, no sugar.)

Honestly, I've had better.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Much photo. Many cat. So wow. Such tired.


----------



## limr

O Jardim Santa Barbara in Braga, Portugal. The awning on the right of the frame is for the Lusitana cafe where my parents would go on dates in the 50s. I'd often take my lunch there on nice days - it was just a couple of blocks from the school.


----------



## minicoop1985

More whoring is in order.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> More whoring is in order.



That's what she said.


----------



## minicoop1985

Much more whoring.


----------



## minicoop1985

I think I need a corner here so I can whore myself some.


----------



## limr

I think this was taken with the Canon. Maybe the GE? Looks digital to me, anyway, so whatevs. It was from a few years back, but this is pretty much what it looks like around here this year, too.


----------



## limr

Whore away, Michael!


----------



## limr

Euro physics are freaky.


----------



## minicoop1985

It would make me less money than photography does.


----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Ooh many book. So read.


----------



## limr

Hey Sharon, it's Eeyore! (This one was film.)






(Sharon might get to see it since she's got The Sickness too and likes to read pages she missed.)


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> Ooh many book. So read.



Just the tip of the iceberg, my friend!

You missed the discussion of my 1,200 books.

It was buried a couple hundred pages ago.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Does everyone know what they are going to be for Halloween
> 
> 6



Yes.
Another day older.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

More baby snappers!


----------



## minicoop1985

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT XMAS DECORATIONS!!!!! I'M NOT READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> This is my ONE THOUSANDTH post this month !!



Yay, you're in the club!! Of course, the official celebration will have to wait until the LB refreshes, but....WOOT!


----------



## minicoop1985

Baby snappers are hilarious when they try to bite. It doesn't hurt. At all. But they try to be soooo ferocious it's adorable.


----------



## limr

Ah, some cell phone shots, now.

Mmmmm, first Euro beer of vacation:


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Hey Sharon, it's Eeyore! (This one was film.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sharon might get to see it since she's got The Sickness too and likes to read pages she missed.)



Sweet!  I have several Eeyores; I got a cute little one last Christmas from my sister; that one kind of reminds me of it.  I'll have to get a picture of it sometime.


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh man do i have gas tonight.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

So much field. So very flower.


----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

Hey, everyone! How's the Leaderboard Gang tonight?

I've been busy trying to get things packed up for my little road trip--leaving tomorrow after work.

Probably won't be on long; being sick takes a lot out of a person and working all day today was EXHAUSTING.


----------



## limr

The view from the port hole in the bathroom. This was 2 years ago in Croatia. The water really is that color.


----------



## minicoop1985

Fractions by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Hey, everyone! How's the Leaderboard Gang tonight?
> 
> I've been busy trying to get things packed up for my little road trip--leaving tomorrow after work.
> 
> Probably won't be on long; being sick takes a lot out of a person and working all day today was EXHAUSTING.



Where ya going?


----------



## minicoop1985

Spotted XK RS GT by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Pointless fortifications by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Spotted Bentley by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

minicoop1985 said:


> I just feel like typing. I gotta be close to the leaderboard, but I'm so far away yet.... Dammit people STOP POSTING SO I CAN WIN


MOST of us who are posting in this thread are way up the board, so we're not the ones you need to worry about. But you gotta distract Straw and Snerd somehow and get them doing other things so you can pass them.

Don't bump Marija off the board though, because she's my daughter.


----------



## limr

So, we wanted to rent scooters to go around this little island. The scooter rental place was basically someone's garage. Apparently, they wouldn't rent a scooter to someone who had never ridden one.

I had never ridden one.

So I lied.

The woman said, "Prove it."

Crap.

I'm still not sure how, but I made it look like I'd been riding since before I could walk.

And so here's where I learned how to ride a scooter:


----------



## minicoop1985

The Dancer by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Mothra by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Hi by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ljubljana (capital of Slovenia) with the fancy faux-Instagram app I have on my phone (called RetroCamera):


----------



## minicoop1985

The Many Faces of Mr. Long by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Light Painting study by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

STAMPEDE!!! by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Part of a project I did when taking Intellectual Property (we had to register a trademark.) For the record, I didn't come up with the name, but I did come up with the logo design and the photo, which was taken with my cell phone on the passenger seat of my car, and edited in the phone. Because I kinda forgot about the requirement to include a picture so had to do this on the fly.


----------



## minicoop1985

Caught red handed by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, everyone! How's the Leaderboard Gang tonight?
> 
> I've been busy trying to get things packed up for my little road trip--leaving tomorrow after work.
> 
> Probably won't be on long; being sick takes a lot out of a person and working all day today was EXHAUSTING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya going?
Click to expand...


Okay, made it through the pages that were produced in my absence.

Just a quick overnight trip with my sister and a friend. We're going down to Rome, Georgia to see the Air Force Thunderbirds Air Show on Saturday. Pretty excited--I saw the Blue Angels many, many years ago, but haven't seen the Thunderbirds in action.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> STAMPEDE!!! by longm1985, on Flickr



AWWWWWWW!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Okay, made it through the pages that were produced in my absence.



See, I knew you had The Sickness! Gary and I have it, too.



> Just a quick overnight trip with my sister and a friend. We're going down to Rome, Georgia to see the Air Force Thunderbirds Air Show on Saturday. Pretty excited--I saw the Blue Angels many, many years ago, but haven't seen the Thunderbirds in action.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## sm4him

Due to heightened security concerns, visitors to the Air Show are restricted to what they can bring.
A camera bag must be one cubic foot or smaller. I have no idea how to determine whether my bag is less than a cubic foot.

The site also says you can have a backpack, but again, no larger than one cubic foot.  

I'm considering taking my smallest camera bag, then putting my bigger lens into a backpack and taking that too. Nothing on the site says you can't take BOTH a backpack AND a camera bag, just what size they have to be.


----------



## minicoop1985

In a hole by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Warp 7 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

BUT, I also really don't want to have to lug around unnecessary equipment at the Airport all day, so I gotta carefully consider what to take. 
I'll take it all on the trip with me and decide what's going to the Air Show on Saturday morning.


----------



## minicoop1985

Perspective redux by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Running out of steam. Good thing there's only a few pictures left 

This was from an incredibly serendipitous restaurant and evening in Maine last summer. It was very hot and I was having a total breakdown. That's what happens to me in the heat. I.Shut.Down. I needed to get cooled off fast, and it seemed the most likely place to do that was a Mexican restaurant that we were approaching. So we went in and were told the a/c was up in the attic bar. 

Up we went.

It was happy hour and we decided on margaritas. "What kind of tequila do you suggest?" The bartender gave us a few suggestions and even let us try a sip of one or two. Then we decided on one and he made our drinks. Then he said, "You know, the owner is really the one who knows about tequila." So he called the owner over.

We were served probably 4-5 shots each of different tequilas - for free - including a bottle from this guy's private stash.

Some of the shot glasses had already been cleared:






We ended up staying for dinner and talking to the bartender, who was a really interesting guy. Part time organic farmer, into microbrewing, had traveled a bit.

It was an awesome night


----------



## limr

Wow, that post was far too long for a postwhore thread.


----------



## minicoop1985

Settings by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Back to cats! (Last two of the night.)


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

I was trying to get the whole boat, but then ended up glad that I didn't get the whole boat.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Wow, that post was far too long for a postwhore thread.


But you're excused because it was about margaritas, and free shots of tequila. That is not a topic you can go interrupting just to postwhore more adequately.


----------



## minicoop1985

Path to the top by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Focus by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I think that's probably about it for me tonight.  The eyelids are just getting too heavy.

Minicoop, you keep at it, buddy. I suspect Lenny won't stick to it much longer tonight either, but I'm sure Gary will be along shortly to keep you company.


----------



## sm4him

I'll expect to see you on that Leaderboard in the morning.


----------



## minicoop1985

Sunset, MST3K style by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Good night, Sharon




The Change by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Contemplation by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Reeds and falls by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

First! by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I joined TPF more than a year ago, and about 20% of my total posts have come in this month alone.
> 
> Who the hell am I and what have I done with the body?



Oh, I meant to respond to this earlier but I guess I forgot after catching myself up on everything.

I've been here for THREE YEARS, and over 20% of my posts have been this month!  That is...uh...impressively depressing.


----------



## limr

Night Sharon! Have fun in Georgia!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Night Sharon! Have fun in Georgia!


I'll be on tomorrow; still gotta "work" all day first! We'll head out about 6 tomorrow night, so I won't be on tomorrow night or Saturday.

Hopefully I'll come back with some reasonably decent pictures though!


----------



## limr

Awww, look what I found:






The photo was underexposed anyway, but it's also a bad scan of and old photo. This was probably...early 90s I think. It was after college but before grad school. Either that, or I was visiting home near the end of college.

That's Macoco on my father's head. The other bird, Cosmo Brown, is on my mother's head.

The cage door was always open, so the birds went in and out at will. They loved to be up high, so they were always on someone's head or on a curtain rod. It was such a normal occurrence that no thought twice of just letting the bird hang out for a few minutes (you couldn't let them stay too long because birds poop aout every 20 minutes.)

I came home and found my parents eating lunch, chatting, each with a bird hanging out on their heads.

I love this picture.


----------



## limr

Ah okay, then we'll 'see' each other in the morning. Good sleeps!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I joined TPF more than a year ago, and about 20% of my total posts have come in this month alone.
> 
> Who the hell am I and what have I done with the body?


I joined a month ago ... tomorrow.


----------



## limr

And sorry, Michael, but she's right. This is as far as I go tonight. I'm beat to hell today for some reason and have to get some sleep.

You keep postwhoring, though! Gary will probably be here soon! 

Ah see, here he is!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined TPF more than a year ago, and about 20% of my total posts have come in this month alone.
> 
> Who the hell am I and what have I done with the body?
> 
> 
> 
> I joined a month ago ... tomorrow.
Click to expand...


And you have almost half the total posts I do!


----------



## minicoop1985

It's amazing how many posts there have been in this thread.


----------



## limr

A hello and good night to you, Gary.

Night, Charlie and Astro! Wherever you are!

G'night, Michael!


----------



## minicoop1985

I mean it started this month and we're at 362 pages already. This is insane.


----------



## minicoop1985

Good night, Leonore!


----------



## minicoop1985

I barely understand why I've decided to do this.  but now I'm committed.


----------



## minicoop1985

I just wanna see My Profile Picture on that little leaderboard.


----------



## minicoop1985

This has to be getting me somewhere. There's been over 150 posts by me in the last two days.


----------



## minicoop1985

I don't understand how on earth I'm not on that leaderboard yet.


----------



## minicoop1985

Steampunk R2 unit by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Nature strikes back by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Imperial outpost by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Stacking by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

Rolling Motion by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, finally caught up.


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight to y'all Leaderboarders.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Appleton Guy. How the hell are you?


----------



## minicoop1985

Well, that's 50 from me tonight. I think I'm gonna call it a night too. Later, everyone.


----------



## minicoop1985

Hey Gary. I'm wiped, otherwise I'd hang around a while longer.


----------



## Gary A.

I go make and eat dinner ... and I'm eight pages or so behind. You guys are awesome at postwhoring.


----------



## Gary A.

It's only 7:35 here.


----------



## Gary A.

Night Appleton Guy.


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Anita Workouts:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Big Boy Soccer:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

I wonder if the counter is working?


----------



## Gary A.

Murrieta, California


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

Los Rios, San Juan Capistrano


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight Leaderboarders.


----------



## astroNikon

Hey look 1,001 posts


----------



## astroNikon

we have to get Minicoop on the board.  He has to post more, and more and more.


----------



## astroNikon

hey I bought a tc-201 for my 80-200.   I also bought a 300mm f/4 AF lens.  kewl beans. Except I'll need a tc-301 for it.


----------



## astroNikon

The TCs make them into manual lenses, but I only need infinity anyways for what I'll be using those for.

To Infinity and Beyond ...


----------



## astroNikon

okay, I'm posted out already. 
time for a nap.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning.

5,178 : 1177/1 : 113


----------



## snowbear

_Radio_, The Corrs

5179 : 1024 : 113 : 1177/3


----------



## snowbear

_If You're Gonna Play in Texas_, Alabama

5180 : 1024 : 113 : 1177/1


----------



## snowbear

Deleted Post Update:

Method: I posted a total of 27 and deleted two.

Observation: The  LB Counter increased by the number I expected (25)
The Personal Counter, however, decreased by 115 (unless I wrote down the wrong number to start with - not likely)
Likewise the Ratings decreased by 112/1.

Conclusion: The LB counter is objective; it counts the number of posts for a user during the specified month.  The personal counter and ratings are subjective and based on post quality.  Te personal counter and rating will, not only fail to count "fluff" posts (most of those found in the Leaderboard thread) but will actually decrease with further fluff posts, as a form of penalty.

5181 : 1024 : 113 : 1177/1


----------



## snowbear

_It Keeps You Running_, The Doobie Brothers


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Deleted Post Update:
> 
> Method: I posted a total of 27 and deleted two.
> 
> Observation: The  LB Counter increased by the number I expected (25)
> The Personal Counter, however, decreased by 115 (unless I wrote down the wrong number to start with - not likely)
> Likewise the Ratings decreased by 112/1.
> 
> Conclusion: The LB counter is objective; it counts the number of posts for a user during the specified month.  The personal counter and ratings are subjective and based on post quality.  Te personal counter and rating will, not only fail to count "fluff" posts (most of those found in the Leaderboard thread) but will actually decrease with further fluff posts, as a form of penalty.
> 
> 5181 : 1024 : 113 : 1177/1


GOOD MORNING!  Wow, this is some seriously deep thinking for so early in the morning.


----------



## sm4him

I'm gonna need to get my second cup of coffee before I can ponder that whole post count thing.


----------



## sm4him

Looks like Gary had to postwhore all alone last night. He still managed about seven pages' worth.


----------



## snowbear

_I Should Have Never Started Lovin' You_, MTB


----------



## snowbear

It means we're being punished by posting here. I predict Gary, whom will come in first, will have his personal counter (under his avatar) set to zero.


----------



## runnah

If I had the power I'd  reset everyones posts counts back to zero.


----------



## snowbear

Yes.  He is very competitive.  I have a niece like that; she can't fathom playing a game like Scrabble without keeping score.  We've done it and it drivers her big nuts.


----------



## snowbear

Runnah!  Welcome back.  Snowing yet?


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> Runnah!  Welcome back.  Snowing yet?



It's muggy today. I am stuck at a paper mill all day so I need to get my spite and bitterness in early.


----------



## snowbear

Understood.  Where are you actually at, near Bangor?


----------



## snowbear

iTunes:  It's the Dillards.  And _Duley_ is slippin' up the holler right after them!


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> Understood.  Where are you actually at, near Bangor?



Somewhere in the wilds of Maine.


----------



## sm4him

I think there's a mouse in my bedroom somewhere. Where's my stupid mouse-chasing cat when I need her?


----------



## limr

Morning, folks.

Coffee. Stat.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runnah!  Welcome back.  Snowing yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's muggy today. I am stuck at a paper mill all day so I need to get my spite and bitterness in early.
Click to expand...


Paper mills smell.

I'm drinking coffee out of my Maine cup today.


----------



## limr

Michael has got to be close to the Leaderboard.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Deleted Post Update:
> 
> Method: I posted a total of 27 and deleted two.
> 
> Observation: The  LB Counter increased by the number I expected (25)
> The Personal Counter, however, decreased by 115 (unless I wrote down the wrong number to start with - not likely)
> Likewise the Ratings decreased by 112/1.
> 
> Conclusion: The LB counter is objective; it counts the number of posts for a user during the specified month.  The personal counter and ratings are subjective and based on post quality.  Te personal counter and rating will, not only fail to count "fluff" posts (most of those found in the Leaderboard thread) but will actually decrease with further fluff posts, as a form of penalty.
> 
> 5181 : 1024 : 113 : 1177/1


Thus we shouldn't post total fluff


My 18-35 lens is sharp  <== non-fluff


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I think there's a mouse in my bedroom somewhere. Where's my stupid mouse-chasing cat when I need her?


probably eating some cheese


----------



## limr

No fluff, eh?

Gary got some awesome derp faces in those soccer shots.


----------



## astroNikon

hey there's been an update since earlier when I had 1,001 posts



 

My 18-35 has a focal length of 18, up to 35 <== non-fluff posting


----------



## limr

Felt bad leaving a Leaderboarder to postwhore on his own, but I was fading fast. The irony is that I got into bed and had trouble falling asleep.


----------



## limr

So random camera specs aren't fluff?


----------



## limr

My Spotmatic has the "hidden" 1/1000 shutter speed.


----------



## astroNikon

Look at the cheeks here 



Socceroos_20141012-17 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## limr

My fastest lens is a Pentax 50mm f1.7


----------



## astroNikon

or here



Socceroos_20141012-18 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> My fastest lens is a Pentax 50mm f1.7


My fastest lens is a Nikon 50mm f/1.4 G lens.


----------



## astroNikon

same cheeks ... 



Socceroos_20141012-20 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

look at this face .. pure determination



Socceroos_20141012-26 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## limr

I can't remember my slowest lens. Got several that only open up to f3.5. Don't remember if I have any that are slower.


----------



## limr

Derp derp derp derp....

But I don't want to wait 13 more seconds to post my insightful comment!


----------



## limr

I have a book club meeting tonight.


----------



## limr

Didn't read the book.


----------



## astroNikon

Mr cheeks again



Socceroos_20141012-25 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Don't even remember the name of the book.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Didn't read the book.


Get the online 30 second cliff notes

is it about cameras ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Don't even remember the name of the book.


You'll have to reply with phrases such as

Oh yeah, I remember that
Yes, that was very interesting wasn't it
I can't quite recall what happened in that chapter

Avoid phrases such as

What was the name of the book
Huh?  What 'cha talking about
I'm glad I didn't read that cr*p
Can we talk about cameras instead?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the online 30 second cliff notes
> 
> is it about cameras ?
Click to expand...


No Cliffnotes. I just checked my email for the name and it's one of these modern authors who is a novel mill. These are the same women who made me read The Help.


----------



## astroNikon

I should mention.  I accidentally bought that 300/4 lens.


----------



## limr

But then again, they are the same women who voted to read Pride and Prejudice and Zombies when it was my turn to host


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the online 30 second cliff notes
> 
> is it about cameras ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Cliffnotes. I just checked my email for the name and it's one of these modern authors who is a novel mill. These are the same women who made me read The Help.
Click to expand...

Never heard of the Help.

Though, I did strum my guitar this morning.


----------



## limr

So, there are some questionable choices made but then they redeem themselves.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I had a beer las night called "Even Less Jesus".  It is an imperial stout mised with burgandy grape juice.

It tasted like red wine stout.

It was awesome.

I followed that up with my latest batch of Limoncello to which I added a tinly little bit of orange tincture.  It was fantastic.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> But then again, they are the same women who voted to read Pride and Prejudice and Zombies when it was my turn to host


What's up with all the Zombie stuff in the last few years ?

Don't people know that they're walking dead people ?   Most people would just go .. "eeewww"


----------



## limr

They made it into a movie a few years ago. Got all kinds of hype. You might have caught mention of that?


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> So, there are some questionable choices made but then they redeem themselves.


 
Sounds like a real nail-biter.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## runnah




----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> What's up with all the Zombie stuff in the last few years ?


 
Zombies used to be cool until the Hipsters got ahold of them.

Damn hipsters.  Ruined Zombies, Bacon and Craft Beer.  Not the mention the glasses frames I've been wearing since I was 10.

You see, I was doing all that stuff before it was cool.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, there are some questionable choices made but then they redeem themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a real nail-biter.
> 
> [/sarcasm]
Click to expand...


That was abotu the book club, not the plot of the book.

Though it DOES describe the plot of a lot of crappy books that make it to hte bestseller list.

This is why I don't read bestsellers.

Says the woman who has to take notes to help her get through War and Peace.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> What's up with all the Zombie stuff in the last few years ?
> 
> Don't people know that they're walking dead people ?   Most people would just go .. "eeewww"



People got tired of vampires.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with all the Zombie stuff in the last few years ?
> 
> Don't people know that they're walking dead people ?   Most people would just go .. "eeewww"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People got tired of vampires.
Click to expand...

That sucks


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> People got tired of vampires.


 
I'm not tired of vampires.  They are awesome. 

Especially Kate Beckensdale.  Rowr.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> This is why I don't read bestsellers.


 

I don't read as much as I used to. I spend all day proofreading legalese in the form of health insurance contracts, the last thing I want to do when I get home is crack a book.
My kids on the other hand are required to read a half hour a day. My 12 year old just got done reading "The Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks (which is AWESOME by the way) and now runs through the house armed to the teeth with nerf guns making Mom and I quiz him on surviving the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Stradawhovious

Aaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnd......

BACK ON THE LEADERBOARD!  SUCK IT, SLACKERS!


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> I don't read as much as I used to. I spend all day proofreading legalese in the form of health insurance contracts, the last thing I want to do when I get home is crack a book.
> My kids on the other hand are required to read a half hour a day. My 12 year old just got done reading "The Zombie Survival Guide" by Max Brooks (which is AWESOME by the way) and now runs through the house armed to the teeth with nerf guns making Mom and I quiz him on surviving the zombie apocalypse.



I don't read as much as I want to, either. Actually for similar reasons. Instead of legalese, though, it's studentese. But I still try to read a little bit every day, which usually only happens when I go to bed. And I don't like to leave a book unfinished OR read two at the same time, so when I'm muddling through a book that it's that great, it can take forever. I feel like I have to finish it and can't read anything else until I'm done.

I'm sort of in that right now. Biography of Frank Lloyd Wright. I love biographies and have read some great ones, but this one was written by a biographer who thought that Every! Single! Detail! was crucial in understanding the subject. Seriously, I keep waiting for the section on FLW's bowel movements.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I'm sort of in that right now. Biography of Frank Lloyd Wright. I love biographies and have read some great ones, but this one was written by a biographer who thought that Every! Single! Detail! was crucial in understanding the subject. Seriously, I keep waiting for the section on FLW's bowel movements.


I think I'll avoid that one book


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I think I'll avoid that one book


 

Just that one?  I can offer up a hundred dozen or so others you may want to think twice about...


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll avoid that one book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just that one?  I can offer up a hundred dozen or so others you may want to think twice about...
Click to expand...

I already have a collection of books to read when I retire.
Of course, when I bought them the problem of actually being able to read with my eyes wasn't an issue.


----------



## astroNikon

I need to buy a fluegelhorn


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sort of in that right now. Biography of Frank Lloyd Wright. I love biographies and have read some great ones, but this one was written by a biographer who thought that Every! Single! Detail! was crucial in understanding the subject. Seriously, I keep waiting for the section on FLW's bowel movements.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll avoid that one book
Click to expand...


Yeah, leave that one alone.

But do pick up Robert Capa's memoir of his WW2 years. "Slightly Out of Focus." Yes, it's about cameras and photography, but Capa is a startlingly good writer as well. He actually wanted to be a writer before he ever picked up a camera.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I need to buy a fluegelhorn


 
 Why not a Mellophone?  They are way awesomer.


----------



## limr

Gotta get ready for work.

"Sucker!"


----------



## Stradawhovious

This is a pic of my entering the last third of a Cohiba Lancero from last night.

I believe the Lance was rolled in 2012.

It was awesome.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy a fluegelhorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not a Mellophone?  They are way awesomer.
Click to expand...

Actually, I used to play mellophone for marching band for a couple years.
I'd rather have the fluegelhorn.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I'd rather have the fluegelhorn.


 

I used to march with a 40lb Brass Sousaphone.

In February.

In snow.

Uphill.

-10F

I had to use a plastic mouthpiece so my lips wouldn't freeze to it.

No foolin'.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> I used to march with a 40lb Brass Sousaphone.
> 
> In February.
> 
> In snow.
> 
> Uphill.
> 
> -10F
> 
> I had to use a plastic mouthpiece so my lips wouldn't freeze to it.
> 
> No foolin'.


Yeah, I used to watch you guys too ..
from inside
laying comfortably next to a fire
drinking hot chocolate and warm cider
and eating freshly made warm donuts
..
..
and pointing and laughing


----------



## astroNikon

I gave my cellos to the school
and bought some electric bass and guitars instead.

I figured they're much more useful
I could play in, 'ya know .. regular type of bands . rock, jazz, or play harmony, etc

whereas a cello ??
well .. basically in orchestras or small groups
and I'd have to carry that big thing around and be careful with it.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

found some pics of a couple of my bunnies from years past.  I needed them for a school project for my daughter .. a report about bunnies.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Yeah, I used to watch you guys too ..
> from inside
> laying comfortably next to a fire
> drinking hot chocolate and warm cider
> and eating freshly made warm donuts
> ..
> ..
> and pointing and laughing


 
My feelings are hurt,


Wait,

No...

Indigestion.

Carry on!


----------



## sm4him

I don't know about the whole decrease in ratings thing if your post is deemed "fluff." I think more unscientific research needs to be done.

I mean, first of all, WHO or what would determine the REAL fluff from "actual content?" Do we think there is some sort of algorithm at work here? In that case, would simply inserting some camera terms, like ISO and aperture, in every post "trick" it into thinking you've posted useful content?
Second, if useless posts decrease our ratings, over the 3 years I've been here, my rating should only be at about 24 anyway, because even before this thread, I've posted my share of useless content. Unless humor counts as a positive, because I *am* hilarious.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias y'all Leaderboarders.


----------



## sm4him

Still, just to be on the safe side, perhaps we SHOULD insert camera terms into every post.

Shot at f/1.2, 1/6000 sec. ISO 420.


----------



## Gary A.

What's this rating thing?


----------



## Gary A.

I'm at 447/1 ... what does that mean?

'Click' (per Sharon)


----------



## Gary A.

Should I care about division by '1'?

'Click'


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I'm at 447/1 ... what does that mean?
> 
> 'Click' (per Sharon)


It means at the end of the month we're all gonna get banned.

camera


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Should I care about division by '1'?
> 
> 'Click'


the "1" actually means someone disagreed with one of your posts.  That person clicked the red "X" next to the Like, Agree and other options.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I'm at 447/1 ... what does that mean?
> 
> 'Click' (per Sharon)


The ratings was a new addition after The Change last month.  The way I *thought* it worked was that it basically keeps tracks of all the "positive" feedback on your posts (likes, agrees, etc), and the negative ones, dislike.  But it includes any "likes" from the old system too. So for you, you've had 447 positives and 1 negative.

You can't compare lenses that way. You have to look at the IQ. (useful camera stuff)


----------



## Gary A.

When I went out to grab the paper, the sky was this dark blue, just a shade or two lighter than black. A rich royal blue, the Moon was very bright above a few large trees in line with my driveway. I could see a few stars and an airliner blinking to the north.

The Cook and I stopped for a moment and took it all in.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I care about division by '1'?
> 
> 'Click'
> 
> 
> 
> the "1" actually means someone disagreed with one of your posts.  That person clicked the red "X" next to the Like, Agree and other options.
Click to expand...


Bastard. 

'Click'


----------



## sm4him

Also, interestingly, if you delete a post that had positive feedback of any sort, it DOES seem to reduce your positive rating score. But if you delete a post that had "disagree" ratings, the negative score stays the same. That don't seem right.  If I've taken back what I said, how can someone still disagree with it?

shot at ISO 12,800


----------



## Gary A.

I need to find that person. When I am finally annotated with world dictatorial powers ... that person shall pay.

'Click'


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Also, interestingly, if you delete a post that had positive feedback of any sort, it DOES seem to reduce your positive rating score. But if you delete a post that had "disagree" ratings, the negative score stays the same. That don't seem right.  If I've taken back what I said, how can someone still disagree with it?
> 
> shot at ISO 12,800


For a women, you have a keen sense of fair play, Ms. Sharon.

'click'


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Also, interestingly, if you delete a post that had positive feedback of any sort, it DOES seem to reduce your positive rating score. But if you delete a post that had "disagree" ratings, the negative score stays the same. That don't seem right.  If I've taken back what I said, how can someone still disagree with it?
> 
> shot at ISO 12,800


I was curious if one removed a disagreed with post.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> When I went out to grab the paper, the sky was this dark blue, just a shade or two lighter than black. A rich royal blue, the Moon was very bright above a few large trees in line with my driveway. I could see a few stars and an airliner blinking to the north.
> 
> The Cook and I stopped for a moment and took it all in.



That sounds BEAUTIFUL. When I went out this morning, I thought perhaps I'd fallen into a bowl of pea soup, only the visibility would likely be better in pea soup.  It was INCREDIBLY foggy this morning, but they say we are actually finally going to have a sunny day. I think the fog is beginning to break a little bit, I'm seeing some kind of strange light filtering in through my office window.

Shutter speed was 1/250 sec.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I need to find that person. When I am finally annotated with world dictatorial powers ... that person shall pay.
> 
> 'Click'


It was probably Runnah ....

Nikon


----------



## Gary A.

Is there a way to easily find that 'X' rating. (Don't know much about the ins and outs as I've only been here a month.)

'Click'


----------



## astroNikon

Did you know Gary's lead
is greater than the posts from the bottom 4 posters


----------



## astroNikon

what if we all go back and click "Like" or "Agree" on all of each others posts in this thread ?


----------



## Gary A.

Yesterday's Column One was about old people table tennis, (aka ping pong). Easy reading about a senior center in Monterey Park. Monterey Park has a huge Asian population, so ping pong is pretty popular.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Is there a way to easily find that 'X' rating. (Don't know much about the ins and outs as I've only been here a month.)
> 
> 'Click'



Well, in another instance of great injustice related to dislikes, it's EASY to see who has given you positive ratings--just click on that green number (currently at 449 for you), but there is NO way to see who disliked your posts, if you don't see it when it first shows up. Not that I'm aware of anyway.  
It's just WRONG, I tell you!

Shot with my D7000.


----------



## sm4him

Oh wait, no you can't click on that green number, I thought you could.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Did you know Gary's lead
> is greater than the posts from the bottom 4 posters


In the evening, after dinner, Mary Lou and I watch the news or a movie and I just post away. Doesn't take a lot of brain power to post away. (Which is good as there is my brain left after handling basic bodily functions like breathing and pumping blood and such.)

'Click'


----------



## sm4him

You can go up to the top right and hover over your username, though and then select "ratings received" to view a full list. But I'm not sure it shows dislikes. I don't think it does.


----------



## astroNikon

I really should buy myself a trombone with an F extension too.

they're cool to take pictures of


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to easily find that 'X' rating. (Don't know much about the ins and outs as I've only been here a month.)
> 
> 'Click'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in another instance of great injustice related to dislikes, it's EASY to see who has given you positive ratings--just click on that green number (currently at 449 for you), but there is NO way to see who disliked your posts, if you don't see it when it first shows up. Not that I'm aware of anyway.
> It's just WRONG, I tell you!
> 
> Shot with my D7000.
Click to expand...


After my anointment, all this and more shall be righted.

'Click'


----------



## astroNikon

Go to your avatar and go to "ratings you've received"
it should list it in there


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to easily find that 'X' rating. (Don't know much about the ins and outs as I've only been here a month.)
> 
> 'Click'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in another instance of great injustice related to dislikes, it's EASY to see who has given you positive ratings--just click on that green number (currently at 449 for you), but there is NO way to see who disliked your posts, if you don't see it when it first shows up. Not that I'm aware of anyway.
> It's just WRONG, I tell you!
> 
> Shot with my D7000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After my anointment, all this and more shall be righted.
> 
> 'Click'
Click to expand...

OH WAIT! It DOES!! It shows who disliked your posts!!! BUT--you have to be willing to wade through every rating on the list to find it.

When you are rightly anointed, there are a couple of people I need you to smite for me.


----------



## astroNikon

yup, I found my "X" ratings .. of course I know who it was from too


did you guys see that down below ??
VVVVV


----------



## Gary A.

Since there are those with musical talent and expertise here ... answer me this ... what musical instrument suggestions have you for an ol' fart who hasn't any musical training whatsoever? (Guitar is most likely out 'cuz ... too pedestrian.) I was thinking maybe the flute ... or am I just wasting my time and sanity.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Since there are those with musical talent and expertise here ... answer me this ... what musical instrument suggestions have you for an ol' fart who hasn't any musical training whatsoever? (Guitar is most likely out 'cuz ... too pedestrian.) I was thinking maybe the flute ... or am I just wasting my time and sanity.


Recorder is a good first step

You can learn on your own without a teacher.
It's inexpensive and very flexible.

Many times people pick up an instrument and try to learn it by themselves.
Then after a few months or years they go to a teacher but by then they taught themselves all these bad habits that need to be untaught.  or they bought an instrument that is inferior or is in need of repair.


----------



## Gary A.

I like that.


----------



## astroNikon

You also have to pick an instrument that you *want* to learn.
So if you like flute, then I recommend you go find a teacher and have them help you buy a student flute.

There's a big difference between a student flute and pro flute .. ignoring price $$  a student's flute embouhure hole is nromally smaller and forces the student to learn proper playing techniques. Whereas my pro flute has a very elongated embouchure hole which allows greater flexibility in blowing and tonal variances but requires one that knows what they are doing .. or at least enough to be dangerous.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Since there are those with musical talent and expertise here ... answer me this ... what musical instrument suggestions have you for an ol' fart who hasn't any musical training whatsoever? (Guitar is most likely out 'cuz ... too pedestrian.) I was thinking maybe the flute ... or am I just wasting my time and sanity.


iPod


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> You also have to pick an instrument that you *want* to learn.
> So if you like flute, then I recommend you go find a teacher and have them help you buy a student flute.
> 
> There's a big difference between a student flute and pro flute .. ignoring price $$  a student's flute embouhure hole is nromally smaller and forces the student to learn proper playing techniques. Whereas my pro flute has a very elongated embouchure hole which allows greater flexibility in blowing and tonal variances but requires one that knows what they are doing .. or at least enough to be dangerous.


Good stuff ... thanks for the info. But I don't know about a flute or say a string instrument like a fiddle.


----------



## sm4him

I've been thinking about trying to learn how to play the keyboard. I actually have one, just no idea how to play it. It belonged to grandmother, though, and it's older than some of the people posting in this thread, so I might have to get a newer one anyway.

I've also thought about trying to learn to play a hammer dulcimer. Because they are jammin' awesome.

But I've never played a musical instrument and I have very little sense of rhythm. So that could complicate things.


----------



## snowbear

You say my posts are fluff


----------



## snowbear

I used to like you, O Leaderboard


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to pick an instrument that you *want* to learn.
> So if you like flute, then I recommend you go find a teacher and have them help you buy a student flute.
> 
> There's a big difference between a student flute and pro flute .. ignoring price $$  a student's flute embouhure hole is nromally smaller and forces the student to learn proper playing techniques. Whereas my pro flute has a very elongated embouchure hole which allows greater flexibility in blowing and tonal variances but requires one that knows what they are doing .. or at least enough to be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff ... thanks for the info. But I don't know about a flute or say a string instrument like a fiddle.
Click to expand...

I know this is like some neophyte asking what camera they should get. But starting off with a recorder is a good idea.


----------



## snowbear

But now you're playing rough


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> Yesterday's Column One was about old people table tennis, (aka ping pong). Easy reading about a senior center in Monterey Park. Monterey Park has a huge Asian population, so ping pong is pretty popular.


So the story centers around this old Asian guy with the nickname of "The Tornado".


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to pick an instrument that you *want* to learn.
> So if you like flute, then I recommend you go find a teacher and have them help you buy a student flute.
> 
> There's a big difference between a student flute and pro flute .. ignoring price $$  a student's flute embouhure hole is nromally smaller and forces the student to learn proper playing techniques. Whereas my pro flute has a very elongated embouchure hole which allows greater flexibility in blowing and tonal variances but requires one that knows what they are doing .. or at least enough to be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff ... thanks for the info. But I don't know about a flute or say a string instrument like a fiddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is like some neophyte asking what camera they should get. But starting off with a recorder is a good idea.
Click to expand...

Yeah .. there's a regular soprano recorder, which is what you see sold all over the place.

Then you can get into the other specialty recorders and made out of finer materials.  A bass recorder is fun to play because of the lower tone.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> yup, I found my "X" ratings .. of course I know who it was from too
> 
> 
> did you guys see that down below ??
> VVVVV



Charlie!! WHY did you dislike poor Astro's post? We're the LB brother--uh, sister--personhood; we gotta stick up for each other!!


----------



## astroNikon

I've been hacked ==> Leaderboard | Page 376 | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

We have a family friend who plays the penny whistle. It's pretty cool. 
It's also pretty hilarious, because he is this great big, tall, hulk of a guy, and when it's time for the "band" to assemble, he just pulls this little penny whistle out of his pocket.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

The Tornado walks up to the table and his opponent immediately backs up five steps. The Tornado has a patented killer spin shot with a "nasty, unpredictable bounce".


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 87024


Sax Appeal


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> The Tornado walks up to the table and his opponent immediately backs up five steps. The Tornado has a patented killer spin shot with a "nasty, unpredictable bounce".


that joke blew me away ...


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I found my "X" ratings .. of course I know who it was from too
> 
> 
> did you guys see that down below ??
> VVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie!! WHY did you dislike poor Astro's post? We're the LB brother--uh, sister--personhood; we gotta stick up for each other!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hacked ==> Leaderboard | Page 376 | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's what's so cool - I can change my mind (over and over)!
Click to expand...

and it's removed from my Alerts


----------



## astroNikon

I have no pics of my flute or guitars ...  at least nothing recent


----------



## astroNikon

FT-10 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

"Long jun cho" the Tornado jeered, (Chinese for dragon spin shot). "As soon as I hit it, he's done! He's got nothing!" said the Tornado. Cute story with some very nice photos. Yesterday's LA Times if you want more.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I have no pics of my flute or guitars ...  at least nothing recent


So all you have is of them with long hair and bellbottoms?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I found my "X" ratings .. of course I know who it was from too
> 
> 
> did you guys see that down below ??
> VVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie!! WHY did you dislike poor Astro's post? We're the LB brother--uh, sister--personhood; we gotta stick up for each other!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hacked ==> Leaderboard | Page 376 | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's what's so cool - I can change my mind (over and over)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's removed from my Alerts
Click to expand...


Just click on "Undo Rating" and what you put as a rating goes away.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

Hey I have a follower. Is that like a stalker?


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> FT-10 by stevesklar, on Flickr


Oooo - American LaFrance.


----------



## astroNikon

^^ ooh .. what happened to that photo ... ick


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I found my "X" ratings .. of course I know who it was from too
> 
> 
> did you guys see that down below ??
> VVVVV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie!! WHY did you dislike poor Astro's post? We're the LB brother--uh, sister--personhood; we gotta stick up for each other!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hacked ==> Leaderboard | Page 376 | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's what's so cool - I can change my mind (over and over)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it's removed from my Alerts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just click on "Undo Rating" and what you put as a rating goes away.
Click to expand...

Okay, so you were just testing things. I get it.

I knew I could undo the ratings *I* give, but it still kinda irks me that deleting a post entirely doesn't remove the dislikes from your rating.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT-10 by stevesklar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo - American LaFrance.
Click to expand...

I like Fire Trucks .. or "apparatuses"  aka Fire Engines.


----------



## astroNikon

..


----------



## astroNikon

FT-3 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I like Fire Trucks .. or "apparatuses"  aka Fire Engines.


Well, technically you mentioned two different things - engines and trucks.


----------



## astroNikon

FT-9 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I've been hacked ==> Leaderboard | Page 376 | Photography Forum


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

Though there is a combination Engine + Truck - a Telesquirt.


----------



## astroNikon

distortion alert



FT-11 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

Cars-7 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

We now have a "Pumper Tanker" - it's an engine with an unusually large tank.


----------



## astroNikon

Cars-7 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I love the road name.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Hey I have a follower. Is that like a stalker?


It is EXACTLY like a stalker


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I love the road name.


SQUIRREL !!


----------



## astroNikon

DSC_2893 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

DSC_2903 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

DSC_2906 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

the old fashioned way ....




DSC_2907 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

DSC_2926 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

leaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardmonkeyleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboard


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> leaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardmonkeyleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboardleaderboard


you need to make each one of those a separate post.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

This is interesting.  The next big thing in the fashion world.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> This is interesting.  The next big thing in the fashion world.


frogs ?


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> you need to make each one of those a separate post.


 
Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to make each one of those a separate post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for that.
Click to expand...

but that's how you postwhore ....


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


 
Don't tell me how to postwhore.  I invented postwhoring.


----------



## pgriz

So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.

Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## astroNikon

pgriz said:


> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.


It's like the spamming on threads we used to do back in 1984 between universities and our telnet sessions.
I still recall the proliferation of the  and the iterations of things that came after that.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.


It be a lot more fun without all the $%#*$& photo dumping.  I mean sheez, you'd think this was a photography forum!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> It be a lot more fun without all the $%#*$& photo dumping.  I mean sheez, you'd think this was a photography forum!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


 
Don't tell me how to postwhore.  I invented postwhoring.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.



The most tragic part in ALL of this is that we ARE having fun. We are having a blast!
It's only hard work if you slip up and begin to actually CARE about your place on the Leaderboard. That only happened to me twice, for a span of about five minutes total.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## sm4him

Don't tell me how to postwhore either.  ^He invented postwhoring.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that's how you postwhore ....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.
Click to expand...

you have to duplicate that now another 167 times.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

CHICKEN.


1/125 @ f/8, ISO 400


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

Don't tell me how to invent. I postwhored postwhoring.

1/125 @ f/5.6, ISO 200


----------



## sm4him

Don't tell me.



IQ. DOF. Focal length.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> but that's how you postwhore ....


Don't tell me how to postwhore. I invented postwhoring.


----------



## limr

Y'all are cracking me up.


----------



## snowbear

Hello, Leonore!


marshmallows, cotton balls, duck down (fluff)


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I've also thought about trying to learn to play a *hammer dulcimer*. Because they are jammin' awesome.
> 
> But I've never played a musical instrument and I have very little sense of rhythm. So that could complicate things.



That reminds me of the RenFest I used to go to. There was a guy who played on and one year I bought the cassette (because this was in the days when cassettes were the Next Big Thing.)

I actually own a regular mountain dulcimer. I dated a guy in grad school who restrung it for me. Never learned how to play it, but I figure one day I will


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Hello, Leonore!
> 
> 
> marshmallows, cotton balls, duck down (fluff)



Howdy!

Are we still including photo terms so the posts aren't fluff?

Fill light.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the spamming on threads we used to do back in 1984 between universities and our telnet sessions.
> I still recall the proliferation of the  and the iterations of things that came after that.
Click to expand...


I remember that. In fact, a lot of people who used to frequent a telnet bbs I was on in the 90s are now on Facebook and we started a secret group called "Non Sequitur" after one of the "rooms" on the bbs.

Which means it's even more random than Leaderboard.


----------



## snowbear

I decided the he!! with it, so I listed fluffy things.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I decided the he!! with it, so I listed fluffy things.



Paper! Snow! A ghost!

Oh wait. Those are things that are white.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've also thought about trying to learn to play a *hammer dulcimer*. Because they are jammin' awesome.
> 
> But I've never played a musical instrument and I have very little sense of rhythm. So that could complicate things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the RenFest I used to go to. There was a guy who played on and one year I bought the cassette (because this was in the days when cassettes were the Next Big Thing.)
> 
> I actually own a regular mountain dulcimer. I dated a guy in grad school who restrung it for me. Never learned how to play it, but I figure one day I will
Click to expand...

I have a good friend who is an incredible dulcimer player. He's actually part of a local band that has become really popular in East TN over the past several years. The group is called Four Leaf Peat--Charlie would probably like it, because it's primarily Irish/Celtic stuff.

Here's a clip of them playing a song they recorded as the theme song for a local TV show.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most tragic part in ALL of this is that we ARE having fun. We are having a blast!
> It's only hard work if you slip up and begin to actually CARE about your place on the Leaderboard. That only happened to me twice, for a span of about five minutes total.
Click to expand...

Yup, I tried to catch up to you once, but you zoomed away and Charlie zoomed past too.


----------



## limr

Be back in a few. I'm off to find a coffeehouse to camp out at for an hour or two to get some grading done.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... "postwhoring":  taking internet time wasting to a whole new level.
> 
> Youse guys having fun yet?  it seems like really hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> It be a lot more fun without all the $%#*$& photo dumping.  I mean sheez, you'd think this was a photography forum!
Click to expand...

Jealous or Envious?


----------



## sm4him

Oh man, a coffeehouse. I'd sure like to go find a coffeehouse. Guess I'll just go heat up lunch instead.

f/8. long exposure.


----------



## snowbear

Are you using a dozer or just a shovel to grade?  Oh - you meant school stuff.  OK, see you in a bit.

f = ma


----------



## astroNikon

did someone mention lunch ??


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> did someone mention lunch ??
> 
> View attachment 87041


missed focus a little, eh.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 87042


That looks like a basket.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 87044



^
Lunch!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> Lunch!
Click to expand...

ouch


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87042
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a basket.
Click to expand...

what do you expect from a crop camera


----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


>


Woohoo, Mish is here.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, Mish is here.
Click to expand...

I'm mad at you!!! I can't believe you're not going to make it to the meetup in Philly!!!


----------



## Derrel

So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!


----------



## mishele

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!


You haven't read enough of this thread! These aren't good people! hehe


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!


Mish sends us all PMs telling us to keep it going ...


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, Mish is here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm mad at you!!! I can't believe you're not going to make it to the meetup in Philly!!!
Click to expand...


I really want to but I can't.  The following week would be better, but it looks like next weekend is better for the others.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, Mish is here.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she only shows up when she wants some
or something


----------



## Gary A.

I have these voices in my head commanding me to post.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Astro, what kind of 300mm did you get?


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!
> 
> 
> 
> Mish sends us all PMs telling us to keep it going ...
Click to expand...

She's good with whips and handcuffs and things

I mean, *I've heard that* she uses whips and handcuffs.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Hey Astro, what kind of 300mm did you get?


Nikon 300/4 AF ED IF doohickie lens


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". ...



Postwhoring isn't for everybody.


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!





mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read enough of this thread! These aren't good people! hehe
Click to expand...


We are those people you see at a party that huddle in the corner, quietly mumbling and giggling among themselves.  Periodically one will look around, wide eyed and with an evil grin.
Be afraid.  Be very afraid.


----------



## astroNikon

People.  Let's not get derailed from the purpose of this thread.




NKN_6337-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what kind of 300mm did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon 300/4 AF ED IF doohickie lens
Click to expand...

Nice. Great for those soccer games. You can reach nearly the entire pitch.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> People.  Let's not get derailed from the purpose of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NKN_6337-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr


I reminds me that recently I had my old racing bike restored.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what kind of 300mm did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon 300/4 AF ED IF doohickie lens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. Great for those soccer games. You can reach nearly the entire pitch.
Click to expand...

huh?
I bought it for macro work !!   lol


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> People.  Let's not get derailed from the purpose of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NKN_6337-1 by stevesklar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I reminds me that recently I had my old racing bike restored.
Click to expand...

What kind ?


----------



## snowbear

I like my last post so much, I'm going to use it as my signature for a while.


----------



## astroNikon

NKN_6389-10 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Nice bike.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what kind of 300mm did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon 300/4 AF ED IF doohickie lens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. Great for those soccer games. You can reach nearly the entire pitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?
> I bought it for macro work !!   lol
Click to expand...

LOL ... with a tube it'll work for macro too.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Nice bike.


Thanks ....
hmm .. i'm not quite sure what I was focusing on in this pic



Track-4 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Another bike.


----------



## Gary A.

You may like my old Medici.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Another bike.


I used to have 22 .... I've sold a bunch over the years

I just realized I'm missing some in my Flickr account ...

what kind of bike did you get refurb'd ?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> You may like my old Medici.


Oh Yeah

Italian all the way
at one time I was sponsored by Guerciotti/Tomasso, Campagnolo, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Regina, Aplina, Ambrosio, Vittoria .. the whole bike was Italian !!

Except track.  Suntour did the honors there for components.


----------



## Gary A.

... a Medici


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like my old Medici.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah
> 
> Italian all the way
> at one time I was sponsored by Guerciotti/Tomasso, Campagnolo, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Regina, Aplina, Ambrosio, Vittoria .. the whole bike was Italian !!
> 
> Except track.  Suntour did the honors there for components.
Click to expand...

The frame was made in the USA, the rest Italian.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like my old Medici.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah
> 
> Italian all the way
> at one time I was sponsored by Guerciotti/Tomasso, Campagnolo, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Regina, Aplina, Ambrosio, Vittoria .. the whole bike was Italian !!
> 
> Except track.  Suntour did the honors there for components.
Click to expand...

That is very cool. I was sponsored by American Express.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like my old Medici.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah
> 
> Italian all the way
> at one time I was sponsored by Guerciotti/Tomasso, Campagnolo, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Regina, Aplina, Ambrosio, Vittoria .. the whole bike was Italian !!
> 
> Except track.  Suntour did the honors there for components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The frame was made in the USA, the rest Italian.
Click to expand...

Oh the California spinoff of Masi.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like my old Medici.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah
> 
> Italian all the way
> at one time I was sponsored by Guerciotti/Tomasso, Campagnolo, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Regina, Aplina, Ambrosio, Vittoria .. the whole bike was Italian !!
> 
> Except track.  Suntour did the honors there for components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The frame was made in the USA, the rest Italian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the California spinoff of Masi.
Click to expand...

Yes. They had a factory in New Jersey and one in Los Angeles then later in Chino. The owners worked for Masi, learned all their tricks, then came back and opened up shop. They made the bikes for the US Olympic teams.


----------



## Gary A.

I walked into the LA shop and they custom made a bike for me. I even changed the spec on my head tube. They tossed my name on the top tube. It was a fun bike.


----------



## astroNikon

==> Medici


----------



## astroNikon

Here's one of my custom bikes from back in the day.  
It needs a little work.


----------



## astroNikon

Columbus SLX tubing
Cinelli cast lugs ..  I think ...


----------



## Gary A.

Yep. The guys at the shop that restored the bike want me to just toss it on the wall ... I'm riding it a bit. I think I'll just hang it. When I picked up the bike, there were some Cami reps in the store ... they started giving me Campi shirts and stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Here's one of my custom bikes from back in the day.
> It needs a little work.
> View attachment 87048


Maybe some duct tape.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Columbus SLX tubing
> Cinelli cast lugs ..  I think ...


Your bike or my bike?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus SLX tubing
> Cinelli cast lugs ..  I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bike or my bike?
Click to expand...

The one that needs a little duct tape .. it's SLX


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus SLX tubing
> Cinelli cast lugs ..  I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bike or my bike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that needs a little duct tape .. it's SLX
Click to expand...

Nice. My tubing is Columbus ... mmm I think SL, the bottom bracket is Cinelli. I have these cool Campi Delta Brakes (center pull). I had High-Low hubs ... but I can't find them.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus SLX tubing
> Cinelli cast lugs ..  I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bike or my bike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that needs a little duct tape .. it's SLX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. My tubing is Columbus ... mmm I think SL, the bottom bracket is Cinelli. I have these cool Campi Delta Brakes (center pull). I had High-Low hubs ... but I can't find them.
Click to expand...

I had some Deltas a few years ago on my Tomasso.  We had them when they first came out on our race bikes, but they replaced them about 4 weeks after we got them.  I replaced my Deltas with Cobaltos like the old days  lol
I have Hi-Low hubs on that one Alan that I have.  and a full OMAS Titanium kit.  bike is 17lbs complete for a 1980 bike used by the Polish National team for the Olympics.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!



We post pictures, too! In fact, the pictures I've posted in this thread are almost exclusively d!g!tal. 

Had to use exclamation points to fool the censor into thinking I didn't just use a dirty word..


----------



## limr

Kidding, kidding! Sheesh, who do you think I am, gsgary?


----------



## limr

LeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeica


----------



## limr

Now I've got the Pacman sound effects stuck in my head.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Now I've got the Pacman sound effects stuck in my head.


----------



## astroNikon

NOTE to myself. Do not wear yellow when taking photos.  But I guess it matches the handlebar tape.



Track-12 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

Derrel said:


> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts".


 
Yeah... Um... about that...

Go out and get some sun Dude!



As far as this thread spiraling out of control and being a total waste of time....

*SUCCESS!!!   WOOT!!!*

More to come in 30 seconds.


----------



## mmaria

just logged in
 have to do some liking first


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> just logged in
> have to do some liking first


you just missed Derrel and Mish.  They popped in for a bit, then left.
Derrel left a few old burritos from the TPF Cafeteria on the table.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've got the Pacman sound effects stuck in my head.
Click to expand...


That's pretty good. I sucked at Pacman.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Nighty night! Sweet dreams!





snowbear said:


> Good night, Marija.





Gary A. said:


> Good night Marija.




awwww guys 


I'll use this for tonight also


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm in a good, solid seventh place, and I'm not even trying to artificially inflate my post count...those are almost all real, genuine "actual posts". I have to admit, this thread has basically spiraled out of control and into a useless mess of wine and liquor posts, and 30-seconds-till-I-can-post-again-yeehaw!! type nonsense. But the five of you all seem like great people, so every once in a while now I pop in and read the last two pages, and ignore the prior 25 to 30 pages this thing is piling up each day now. It's kind of like a snowball rolling down a mountain side now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't read enough of this thread! These aren't good people! hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are those people you see at a party that huddle in the corner, quietly mumbling and giggling among themselves.  Periodically one will look around, wide eyed and with an evil grin.
> Be afraid.  Be very afraid.
Click to expand...


I don't care nothin' about no post counts! I like Charlie's comment because to me, this is just the equivalent of a virtual month-long party.
I hate most parties, because I'm actually kind of introverted until I really get to know people, and with most parties, by the time I feel comfortable enough to start having fun it's time to turn out the lights, cause the party's over!
We're  just having fun, hanging out, getting to know each other and being silly.

Well, that's what *I'm* doing anyway. Now Straw-man, he's a Postwhore.


----------



## limr

_Cross the Green Mountain_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## sm4him

Zac Brown Band: Colder Weather


----------



## limr

_Tighten Up - _James Brown


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Lenny, did you get to the Coffeehouse?

You made me so jealous that I decided "ah jam it all, I'm going out for a while!" and I walked down to a little spot downtown called Coffee & Chocolate (all the creative people had the day off when they came up with the business name, I guess).  

Even got really fancy and got a high-falutin drink instead of just coffee. Peppermint Mocha.
Oh, and somehow a chocolate brownie followed me back to the office.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> ... to a little spot downtown called Coffee & Chocolate (all the creative people had the day off when they came up with the business name, I guess).
> 
> Even got really fancy and got a high-falutin drink instead of just coffee. Peppermint Mocha.
> Oh, and somehow a chocolate brownie followed me back to the office.


The store name is direct and to the point.

what is a high-falutin drink ??


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> NOTE to myself. Do not wear yellow when taking photos.  But I guess it matches the handlebar tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Track-12 by stevesklar, on Flickr


I have Cinelli bars. They have this plush sew-up leather thing going on. They leather on the bars match the leather of the seat.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Hey, Lenny, did you get to the Coffeehouse?
> 
> You made me so jealous that I decided "ah jam it all, I'm going out for a while!" and I walked down to a little spot downtown called Coffee & Chocolate (all the creative people had the day off when they came up with the business name, I guess).
> 
> Even got really fancy and got a high-falutin drink instead of just coffee. Peppermint Mocha.
> Oh, and somehow a chocolate brownie followed me back to the office.



Good for you! 

I actually didn't go to one because I realized as I was driving that I'd forgotten the essays at home, so I just came home to do the grading (which I'm taking a break from right now!) There's one near my house that is called Steampunk and I like it there. I tend to get a lot done at coffeehouses.


----------



## limr

_Under African Skies_ - Paul Simon


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE to myself. Do not wear yellow when taking photos.  But I guess it matches the handlebar tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Track-12 by stevesklar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I have Cinelli bars. They have this plush sew-up leather thing going on. They leather on the bars match the leather of the seat.
Click to expand...

I used to have that too.  But I didin't like the position of the brake levers - too high for me.  I ended up getting from Bike Warehouse ( Nashbar) the leather wrap and wrapping a few on my own to my own liking.  Lol  But those are long gone.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... to a little spot downtown called Coffee & Chocolate (all the creative people had the day off when they came up with the business name, I guess).
> 
> Even got really fancy and got a high-falutin drink instead of just coffee. Peppermint Mocha.
> Oh, and somehow a chocolate brownie followed me back to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> The store name is direct and to the point.
> 
> what is a high-falutin drink ??
Click to expand...

High-falutin' (adjective)--literally means "trying to seem great or important." Often used more to indicate something that is sort of over-the-top special, like a $1000 dessert made with 23-carat gold and the rarest chocolate in the world (not EVEN making that up. LOOK HERE). 
See "fancy-schmancy."


----------



## sm4him

Jesse Winchester: Seems Like Only Yesterday.  Song makes me tear up, every time.


----------



## sm4him

^That one finished while I was typing. Now it's Eddie Cochran: Summertime Blues


----------



## limr

_Zoo Station _- U2
Then _Breaks_ - The Black Keys


----------



## limr

"For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."

Does anyone still wonder why I drink?


----------



## limr

_Fixin' to Die _- Bob Dylan


----------



## sm4him

CCR: Lookin' Out My Backdoor


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> 
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?


I really have problem to believe that this is for real....


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?
> 
> 
> 
> *I really have problem to believe that this is for real....*
Click to expand...


So do I. That's why I keep banging my head against the wall, thinking that there's some kind of problem with my eyes or brain and that the pain can clear it all up. But nope, I come back and it still says the same thing. Except now my head hurts. Even more.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> 
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?


aren't you a teacher ?
I'm confused.


----------



## limr

I mean, at least I understand what she's trying to say, but so many can't get it through their heads that trying long sentences with big words when they're not good enough yet to write that way is not going to impress me.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> aren't you a teacher ?
> I'm confused.



Yes, I am. That's why I drink! 

(I teach writing at a community college. For the time being, all my students are non-native speakers.)


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> 
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?



Seems completely logical.  It's in code.  You just THINK it doesn't make sense.


----------



## limr

_Over Time_ - Lucinda Williams


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Seems completely logical.  It's in code.  You just THINK it doesn't make sense.



Quite possible. Now if only I can get them to translate it into CEC (Clear English Code), then we're all good


----------



## limr

That was a quick song. I'm already onto _I Wanna Be Your Dog _- The Stooges


----------



## astroNikon

I never knew the 3 Stooges produced music.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I never knew the 3 Stooges produced music.



Iggy Pop, silly!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you a teacher ?
> I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. That's why I drink!
> 
> (I teach writing at a community college. For the time being, all my students are non-native speakers.)
Click to expand...

Sound like it was written in someone's native tongue ... then passed through an internet translator.


----------



## sm4him

Buddy Holly: Everyday


----------



## Gary A.

I warmed up some Chicken Marsala from last night. Wonderful, every jamin' biteful.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> I warmed up some Chicken Marsala from last night. Wonderful, every jamin' biteful.


 
I'm going to go home, wrap part of a dead animal in bacon, cook it and eat it.  not sure what animal though.  Cow, Pig or Deer.  I have a freezer full of all three.

[drool]


----------



## mmaria

Charlie aslked where the doost shot was taken

well

here


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Sound like it was written in someone's native tongue ... then passed through an internet translator.



It happens more often these days. There are some who eventually realize that it's just not going to work for them - at least not in my class - but some insist on it. I have a different student in this same class who does it a lot. Of course, it's the second time he's taking my class since he failed the first time...

No matter how many times I tell them that they can't just write a Spanish/Arabic/Chinese sentence with English vocabulary, they continue to believe that Google Translate is the answer to their writing class woes.


----------



## mmaria

I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I warmed up some Chicken Marsala from last night. Wonderful, every jamin' biteful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go home, wrap part of a dead animal in bacon, cook it and eat it.  not sure what animal though.  Cow, Pig or Deer.  I have a freezer full of all three.
> 
> [drool]
Click to expand...

Man, it take me all day to defrost. Bacon and anything makes for a decent meal. I wrap my Fruit Loops in bacon. Hell, I even wrap bacon in bacon.


----------



## mmaria

and one more, from the other side


----------



## mmaria

so those little doors are actually those little doors for the other thread


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> so those little doors are actually those little doors for the other thread


That looks like a really great place to explore!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like it was written in someone's native tongue ... then passed through an internet translator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens more often these days. There are some who eventually realize that it's just not going to work for them - at least not in my class - but some insist on it. I have a different student in this same class who does it a lot. Of course, it's the second time he's taking my class since he failed the first time...
> 
> No matter how many times I tell them that they can't just write a Spanish/Arabic/Chinese sentence with English vocabulary, they continue to believe that Google Translate is the answer to their writing class woes.
Click to expand...

Seems like Adult School, but I think Adult School is a few magnitudes below community.  Mary Lou is in charge of the 'program' students. These student have 'scholarships' from EDD (unemployment department), Veteran Admin, Department of Rehab, et cetera. I never knew California had a Department of Rehab ... so I looked it up ... it's under the Department of Corrections. If they fail Adult School there is nowhere else these people can go.

I imagine in the beginning the papers seemed a bit humorous. But after a bit of time, it must all be painful, nothing but pain.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> so those little doors are actually those little doors for the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a really great place to explore!!
Click to expand...

yes it is! 

come!


----------



## sm4him

Woot!! Today just turned awesome:

My boss just came in and said, "hey, just so you know. I'm leaving a little early. Oh, and Dawn (the general manager) has already left. Do what you will with that information."

Translation: Get the jam outta here!! 

Gonna go post a "gimme" picture in the whatsit thread so someone can guess it, and then I'm headed straight into the weekend!!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> View attachment 87058 I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city


Who built, at first I thought they looked Roman ... but I think they are much younger than Roman.


----------



## limr

It really can become frustrating because it makes me wonder where the failure is happening: are they really just not capable? Are they being lazy or inattentive? Am I doing the wrong things to help them? Is the person able to be reached but maybe just not by me? At what point should I stop fighting? Especially if the student seems to care less than I do about the work.

But really, I have to keep finding the humor in it because otherwise it really would be just soul-crushing.


----------



## limr

And I do poke fun at myself, too. Last night I prepared a PowerPoint presentation on introductions and conclusions. I thought I'd caught all the typos, but there was one on the second to last slide that I missed. It was a sentence about someone dying from "lunch cancer."

So I told the students they would get an extra point on their next essay if they could find the mistake. That's one way to get them to read carefully and pay attention to detail!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> 
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?


We need a "Sad" rating.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And I do poke fun at myself, too. Last night I prepared a PowerPoint presentation on introductions and conclusions. I thought I'd caught all the typos, but there was one on the second to last slide that I missed. It was a sentence about someone dying from "lunch cancer."
> 
> So I told the students they would get an extra point on their next essay if they could find the mistake. That's one way to get them to read carefully and pay attention to detail!



Please tell us they actually found it.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city


We'll hold on to you.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city
> 
> 
> 
> We'll hold on to you.
Click to expand...

Hey Charlie, go guess the whatsit.


----------



## snowbear

I posted.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87058 I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city
> 
> 
> 
> Who built, at first I thought they looked Roman ... but I think they are much younger than Roman.
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I posted.


I can't tell if that was sarcastic or not… 

Does it NOT give it away? I really can't believe that doesn't do the trick!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so afraid of heights and this is high above the city
> 
> 
> 
> We'll hold on to you.
Click to expand...

I wish I knew that when I was there!!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Man, it take me all day to defrost. Bacon and anything makes for a decent meal. I wrap my Fruit Loops in bacon. Hell, I even wrap bacon in bacon.


 

My "bacon explosion".  I do about 4 of these a year.

Bacon.







Sausage. (add dry rub at this point.)






More bacon. (cooked and cut into small chunks)






Roll it into a log and overn cook at 350 until center is about 130 degrees...






Brush with favorite BBQ sauce and finish on a "cool" grill  (300F give or take) until center is just over 160 degrees (will hit 165 while standing)






Let stand for 15 minutes, slice into "steaks", serve with your favorite sides, and eat.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it take me all day to defrost. Bacon and anything makes for a decent meal. I wrap my Fruit Loops in bacon. Hell, I even wrap bacon in bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "bacon explosion".  I do about 4 of these a year.
> 
> Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage. (add dry rub at this point.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bacon. (cooked and cut into small chunks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll it into a log and overn cook at 350 until center is about 130 degrees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brush with favorite BBQ sauce and finish on a "cool" grill  (300F give or take) until center is just over 160 degrees (will hit 165 while standing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let stand for 15 minutes, slice into "steaks", serve with your favorite sides, and eat.
Click to expand...



Good thing I'm leaving work early.
Maybe I'll have time to run by the ER and get checked out for the heart attack I had just looking at all that bacon and sausage goodness.


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it take me all day to defrost. Bacon and anything makes for a decent meal. I wrap my Fruit Loops in bacon. Hell, I even wrap bacon in bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "bacon explosion".  I do about 4 of these a year.
> 
> Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage. (add dry rub at this point.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bacon. (cooked and cut into small chunks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll it into a log and overn cook at 350 until center is about 130 degrees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brush with favorite BBQ sauce and finish on a "cool" grill  (300F give or take) until center is just over 160 degrees (will hit 165 while standing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let stand for 15 minutes, slice into "steaks", serve with your favorite sides, and eat.
Click to expand...



O.M.G.  I have _got _to try this.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> O.M.G.  I have _got _to try this.


 
Talk to your doctor to see if "Bacon Explosion" is right for you.  You will want to ask if your heart is healthy enough to endure Bacon Explosion.

Side effects may include: Salivation; frequent uncontrolled gutteral sounds; a heightened state of euphoria and total contentment.

This item HAS been reviewed by the FDA and is guaranteed to temporarily cure hunger.


----------



## snowbear

I make a bacon wrapped, herb crusted pork tenderloin.  Mish know about it.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I do poke fun at myself, too. Last night I prepared a PowerPoint presentation on introductions and conclusions. I thought I'd caught all the typos, but there was one on the second to last slide that I missed. It was a sentence about someone dying from "lunch cancer."
> 
> So I told the students they would get an extra point on their next essay if they could find the mistake. That's one way to get them to read carefully and pay attention to detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us they actually found it.
Click to expand...


They did! Whew!


----------



## limr

I'm sorry, but that bacon explosion is just horrifying to me.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> "For example there is no director trust with untruthfull workers and appoint them in a serious position in the company because they will defintally put the business in the risk if the employee lie to the clients by given wrong information or directions, insturactions or if they counterfeit bills money as they are in a financial position, or provide fake merchandise, and so many problems often ends with termination and completely expel his career future."
> 
> Does anyone still wonder why I drink?


----------



## limr

_Caravelas _- Mariza (Portuguese folk music called _fado_


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> _Caravelas _- Mariza (Portuguese folk music called _fado_


It is relaxing.  Is it pronounced "fay-doe" or "fah-doe" or some other way?


----------



## limr

"FAH-du" (the final 'o' in Portuguese generally sounds more like English 'oo')

Her voice is amazing.


----------



## limr

One of my favorites from her:






(Yes, fado almost always sounds sad.)


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it take me all day to defrost. Bacon and anything makes for a decent meal. I wrap my Fruit Loops in bacon. Hell, I even wrap bacon in bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "bacon explosion".  I do about 4 of these a year.
> 
> Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage. (add dry rub at this point.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bacon. (cooked and cut into small chunks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll it into a log and overn cook at 350 until center is about 130 degrees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brush with favorite BBQ sauce and finish on a "cool" grill  (300F give or take) until center is just over 160 degrees (will hit 165 while standing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let stand for 15 minutes, slice into "steaks", serve with your favorite sides, and eat.
Click to expand...

There has to be something illegal about that. Someday I'll try that.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> _Caravelas _- Mariza (Portuguese folk music called _fado_


I have a Portuguese friend who sends me Mariza music. I send him Sinatra.


----------



## astroNikon

Looks like we lost mmaria again


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> Looks like we lost mmaria again
> View attachment 87066


oh we lost her yesterday


----------



## snowbear

That's because she's the only one here with any sense.
Start deleting Snerd's posts.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> That's because she's the only one here with any sense.


I know she'd agree with you but she doesn't have the time now because she needs to go to sleep


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because she's the only one here with any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I know she'd agree with you but she doesn't have the time now because she needs to go to sleep
Click to expand...


Good night, Marija.


----------



## Gary A.

Night Marija.


----------



## Gary A.

There he goes again. Man, I am so annoyed at this jamin' front yard Hummingbird. All it does is cluck all day. Loudly. Repeatedly. Cluck, cluck, jammin' cluck. I thought about ... jam ... there he goes again ... I thought about maybe some ricin in the feeder ... but that would deliver the personal satisfaction I seek.


----------



## snowbear

Oven-barbecue chicken is cooking.  My lovely wife's sauce - I saw mustard, molasses and honey going into the bowl, and the orange marmalade and Ancho chili powder is there.  I don't know what else graces it, but it sure tastes good.

ASA 400.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Looks like we lost mmaria again
> View attachment 87066



Only here for a minute, but I have to be a total OCD geek again and mention how jammin' cool it is to me that my post count is 1234. Love it.

First a screen shot of exactly 1000 posts, and now 1234. Leaderboard has been good to me.


----------



## snowbear

Signing off for a while, perhaps for the night.


ASA 64 / DIN 19


----------



## Gary A.

Back. 

"Click"


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

geez, two more ppl are close to 2,000 posts


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## astroNikon

no


----------



## Gary A.

You're more than halfway there Astro.


----------



## Gary A.

You're too negative.


----------



## Gary A.

How was your day?


----------



## astroNikon

no


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> You're too negative.


no


----------



## Gary A.

Yes you are.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> How was your day?


just recently got back from soccer practice

and yours ?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Yes you are.


no


----------



## Gary A.

You rode professionally?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was your day?
> 
> 
> 
> just recently got back from soccer practice
> 
> and yours ?
Click to expand...

Meh ... okay ... nothing worth remembering.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> You rode professionally?


yup .. that was the rumor


----------



## snowbear

Like geography - here, there, everywhere.


----------



## Gary A.

I ended it by picking up a replacement wine glass I broke, a cool measuring spoon cooking thing and some Burt's Bee Shampoo for the Cook.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
Click to expand...

You know Armstrong or Howard?


----------



## Gary A.

Evening Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
Click to expand...

That is awesome. ^5


----------



## Gary A.

Sipping on some wine while Mary Lou checks out movies.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Armstrong or Howard?
Click to expand...

a former teammate was on Postal & Discovery with him .. 

Howard who ?

I only raced pro for a year .. I had a lung problem which prevented me from racing in cold air.  Well I could race, but my breathing was 30% of what it was normally ... So that didn't last long.  same problem that prevented me from being a professional musician as back then everyone smoked at everything .. wedding,s bars, concerts et all.  was allergic to smoke and other pollutants which gave me cold air asthma.


----------



## astroNikon

64 degees in the shade I could barely breathe (in a very heavy manner whilst racing).  But the warmer it got out (think 90+) the faster I got.  I was great in the heat.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Armstrong or Howard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a former teammate was on Postal & Discovery with him ..
> 
> Howard who ?
> 
> I only raced pro for a year .. I had a lung problem which prevented me from racing in cold air.  Well I could race, but my breathing was 30% of what it was normally ... So that didn't last long.  same problem that prevented me from being a professional musician as back then everyone smoked at everything .. wedding,s bars, concerts et all.  was allergic to smoke and other pollutants which gave me cold air asthma.
Click to expand...

John Howard, USA Olympic cyclist and an Ironman winner. He's way before your time. Your allergies suck ... but you already know that. Sorry about the bad luck.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> 64 degees in the shade I could barely breathe (in a very heavy manner whilst racing).  But the warmer it got out (think 90+) the faster I got.  I was great in the heat.


That seems pretty weird.


----------



## Gary A.

I had to change computers while the laptop updated its OS.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Armstrong or Howard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a former teammate was on Postal & Discovery with him ..
> 
> Howard who ?
> 
> I only raced pro for a year .. I had a lung problem which prevented me from racing in cold air.  Well I could race, but my breathing was 30% of what it was normally ... So that didn't last long.  same problem that prevented me from being a professional musician as back then everyone smoked at everything .. wedding,s bars, concerts et all.  was allergic to smoke and other pollutants which gave me cold air asthma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Howard, USA Olympic cyclist and an Ironman winner. He's way before your time. Your allergies suck ... but you already know that. Sorry about the bad luck.
Click to expand...

actually my lungs have rebuilt themselves since then .. took about 20 years though.  2nd hand smoke caused minor emphysema back then.


that howard.  It's been a long time since I've actually kept track of anyone racing.  He was a big name when I was just starting racing in the 70s.  
nowadays I just like to ride and aggravate the young riders that some older guy they don't know can drop them at the blink of an eye, at least when I'm in shape.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rode professionally?
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. that was the rumor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know Armstrong or Howard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a former teammate was on Postal & Discovery with him ..
> 
> Howard who ?
> 
> I only raced pro for a year .. I had a lung problem which prevented me from racing in cold air.  Well I could race, but my breathing was 30% of what it was normally ... So that didn't last long.  same problem that prevented me from being a professional musician as back then everyone smoked at everything .. wedding,s bars, concerts et all.  was allergic to smoke and other pollutants which gave me cold air asthma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Howard, USA Olympic cyclist and an Ironman winner. He's way before your time. Your allergies suck ... but you already know that. Sorry about the bad luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually my lungs have rebuilt themselves since then .. took about 20 years though.  2nd hand smoke caused minor emphysema back then.
> 
> 
> that howard.  It's been a long time since I've actually kept track of anyone racing.  He was a big name when I was just starting racing in the 70s.
> nowadays I just like to ride and aggravate the young riders that some older guy they don't know can drop them at the blink of an eye, at least when I'm in shape.
Click to expand...

I love that stuff. Young Turks getting smoked by the ol' fart. Good for you. If you ever ride out here let me know. I'd love to get some shots.


----------



## Gary A.

Back, now my laptop is running Yosemite.


----------



## Gary A.

Nothing good at the local theaters ... so Netflixing it tonight.  So we're sipping on wine and watching "Sunrise".


----------



## snerd

Help! I've fallen off the Leaderboard and I can't get up!!


----------



## snowbear

Go Marija!!


----------



## Gary A.

I feel badly for the Appleton Guy. He really tied to make the cut.


----------



## Gary A.

So far a cute movie.


----------



## Gary A.

Watching this movie makes me miss Europe.


----------



## Gary A.

I like spending the night at home.


----------



## Gary A.

Nisei Week


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Amy's 17th Birthday:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Doo-Dah Parade


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight Leaderboarders.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>




that's just plain scary


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

I guess if I go on a posting frenzy I could catch Lenny .... but that ain't gonna happen.
John will probably catch me ....


----------



## Overread

*ponders*

If I introduced a rule that every time you posted in this thread you HAD to post in a photo thread too I wonder what would happen!


----------



## sm4him

Overread said:


> *ponders*
> 
> If I introduced a rule that every time you posted in this thread you HAD to post in a photo thread too I wonder what would happen!



Ummm...we'd break a rule? 

I *am* trying to be just as active on the rest of the forum, but silliness is hard work, Over.


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, my fellow Leaderboarders!

I'm sitting in a hotel room in who knows where, Georgia, sipping my first cup of what purports to be coffee, about to make that final determination of which camera gear to take with me to the Thunderbirds Air Show. 

But while I drink this horrid java-ish substance, I thought I'd peek in and see what's up.


----------



## sm4him

We got to the hotel really late. We were headed out after work, but there had been a huge accident that had shut down I-75 south for over 30 miles, which of course, is the direction we were heading.  I knew a decent alternate route, because it's one I take to a birding spot sometimes, so we went that way instead. Stopped for dinner in one of the little podunk towns--a little Mexican place that was pretty amazingly goods. 
Since I wasn't driving, I may have also had a rather large-ish margarita.
We spent longer at dinner than we intended, so that plus the out of the way detour got us to the hotel about midnight. 5 hours for a 3 hour trip.


----------



## astroNikon

Overread said:


> *ponders*
> 
> If I introduced a rule that every time you posted in this thread you HAD to post in a photo thread too I wonder what would happen!


we'd end up dumping our Flickr contents into another thread.  Then we'd be able to DOUBLE our post counts !!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> We got to the hotel really late. We were headed out after work, but there had been a huge accident that had shut down I-75 south for over 30 miles, which of course, is the direction we were heading.  I knew a decent alternate route, because it's one I take to a birding spot sometimes, so we went that way instead. Stopped for dinner in one of the little podunk towns--a little Mexican place that was pretty amazingly goods.
> Since I wasn't driving, I may have also had a rather large-ish margarita.
> We spent longer at dinner than we intended, so that plus the out of the way detour got us to the hotel about midnight. 5 hours for a 3 hour trip.


as long as the mexican food is good ....


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I love that stuff. Young Turks getting smoked by the ol' fart. Good for you. If you ever ride out here let me know. I'd love to get some shots.


Yeah, it's fun.
The other old guys then tell them ..

fyi ... I did my rounds at the US Olympic Centers too ... NMU & CS


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Help! I've fallen off the Leaderboard and I can't get up!!


You're still there ... in 10th place !!


----------



## limr

I barely postwhored at all yesterday! What's wrong with me?


----------



## limr

And today's postwhoring will have to wait until after the farmers' market.


----------



## limr

It's World Toy Camera Day, so I'm breaking out the Konstruktor and probably the Holga.


----------



## limr

The farmers' market is at the same place where they do the outdoor Shakespeare festival. Gorgeous views of the Hudson.


----------



## limr

So Saturday morning getting fresh veggies and taking some pictures...not going to complain.


----------



## mmaria

G'day crazies!

making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad


----------



## mmaria

oh yeah... finishing the second coffee


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> So Saturday morning getting fresh veggies and taking some pictures...not going to complain.


Pick me up some tomatoes; romaine or leaf lettuce and cucumbers.
Thanks


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad


But it's breakfa


mmaria said:


> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad


lunch?
It's breakfast time here


----------



## snowbear

Morning, all.


----------



## snowbear

Got up at five-six-something, fed the demons, then went back to bed.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that stuff. Young Turks getting smoked by the ol' fart. Good for you. If you ever ride out here let me know. I'd love to get some shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's fun.
> The other old guys then tell them ..
> 
> fyi ... I did my rounds at the US Olympic Centers too ... NMU & CS
> View attachment 87102
Click to expand...

That is so cool. Unfortunately, Olympic Development is so political. (I'm sure your advancement was merit based.) You must have rooms and rooms filled with medals and stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboarderes.


----------



## Gary A.

The morning is cool and slightly overcast, the coffe is hot and the newspaper is thin.


----------



## Gary A.

I did an update on the desktop yesterday ... and now all it does is spin and spin. arrrgh ...


----------



## limr

Back fro the farmers' market. Got some kale, some broccoli rabe, acorn squash, farmers' cheese, sourdough bread, and honey crisp apples. Also am trying...shoot, what's it called again? It's a fermented tea drink. "Tea champagne" they called it, but it had a Korean name that I can't remember. Anyway, I have some with ginger.


----------



## limr

Oh, and I pet a turkey.


----------



## limr

Kombucha. I looked at the bottle.


----------



## limr

Got through a roll of color film in the Konstruktor. It was an oddball roll of ISO 400 of some brand or another that I picked up in Slovenia this past summer. Couldn't resist it for 2 euros.


----------



## limr

Still have three shots left of Portra 400 in the Holga. Would have burned through that too but the light got a bit too flat. It was cloudy when we got there but got progressively greyer.


----------



## limr

Next week I'm going back for a ton of stuff for the dehydrator. Potatoes, more apples and squash, and maybe some herbs. Not sure how well greens do in the dehydrator.


----------



## Gary A.

I was about to say Kombucha.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Got through a roll of color film in the Konstruktor. It was an oddball roll of ISO 400 of some brand or another that I picked up in Slovenia this past summer. Couldn't resist it for 2 euros.


So where is my Solvenia wine?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I was about to say Kombucha.



She had ginger, tumeric, and red ginseng as well as the basic kombucha. I opted for a small bottle of the ginger but I have a feeling I'll be back for more. Tasty stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Next week I'm going back for a ton of stuff for the dehydrator. Potatoes, more apples and squash, and maybe some herbs. Not sure how well greens do in the dehydrator.


Herbs do okay ... the leafy greens ... I dunno.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to say Kombucha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had ginger, tumeric, and red ginseng as well as the basic kombucha. I opted for a small bottle of the ginger but I have a feeling I'll be back for more. Tasty stuff.
Click to expand...

When I lived in Korea I mainly drank Soju ... made from potatoes. That what everyone else was drinking. Tons of that stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Next week I'm going back for a ton of stuff for the dehydrator. Potatoes, more apples and squash, and maybe some herbs. Not sure how well greens do in the dehydrator.


I tried potatoes in the dehydrator ... meh ... I was thinking that they'd come sorta potato chippy ... maybe with some seasoning they would taste better.


----------



## Gary A.

Apples are great. Our apple tree has some new blossoms.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through a roll of color film in the Konstruktor. It was an oddball roll of ISO 400 of some brand or another that I picked up in Slovenia this past summer. Couldn't resist it for 2 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> So where is my Solvenia wine?
Click to expand...


Ah yes, I asked the bf about it last night.
Out-of-state, his father can only sell to licensed sellers, and he hasn't sent any to California for a while, not since the apparent truce with the sort-of-is/sort-of-isn't competitor out there. So that Blue Danube site is your best bet for trying them on the West Coast.

Even here, he only sells to liquor stores or restaurants. The market is so saturated that he knew the only way to compete was to get his wines into restaurants, and he's done pretty well. He sells the odd case or two to people personally, but because of shipping regulations, he only sells it to people he can personally deliver it to or who will come to the house and pick it up themselves. He's essentially a one-man-show, so he even personally delivers wine to some of the restaurants he deals with.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm new to dehydrating. Our persimmons all seem to ripen at once. We've been giving a lot away and freezing the remaining. This year I'll try drying 'em out.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> When I lived in Korea I mainly drank Soju ... made from potatoes. That what everyone else was drinking. Tons of that stuff.



That stuff will put hair on your chest. Or take it off. Either way, really.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got through a roll of color film in the Konstruktor. It was an oddball roll of ISO 400 of some brand or another that I picked up in Slovenia this past summer. Couldn't resist it for 2 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> So where is my Solvenia wine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I asked the bf about it last night.
> Out-of-state, his father can only sell to licensed sellers, and he hasn't sent any to California for a while, not since the apparent truce with the sort-of-is/sort-of-isn't competitor out there. So that Blue Danube site is your best bet for trying them on the West Coast.
> 
> Even here, he only sells to liquor stores or restaurants. The market is so saturated that he knew the only way to compete was to get his wines into restaurants, and he's done pretty well. He sells the odd case or two to people personally, but because of shipping regulations, he only sells it to people he can personally deliver it to or who will come to the house and pick it up themselves. He's essentially a one-man-show, so he even personally delivers wine to some of the restaurants he deals with.
Click to expand...

He can personally deliver here ... I'll make him dinner.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Korea I mainly drank Soju ... made from potatoes. That what everyone else was drinking. Tons of that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff will put hair on your chest. Or take it off. Either way, really.
Click to expand...

I didn't drink tons of it, the general population drank tons of it.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'm going back for a ton of stuff for the dehydrator. Potatoes, more apples and squash, and maybe some herbs. Not sure how well greens do in the dehydrator.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried potatoes in the dehydrator ... meh ... I was thinking that they'd come sorta potato chippy ... maybe with some seasoning they would taste better.
Click to expand...


I haven't done a lot of dehydrating, but I did do a couple of batches of potatoes. When rehydrated, the texture changes slightly, but I think they'd be good in stews or mashed. Haven't tried rehydrating and then roasting yet.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Apples are great. Our apple tree has some new blossoms.



What kind? 

Apples are the thing around here. Lots of "city folk" come up and go apple picking. We've got a ton of varieties. Makes for some damn fine pies. And I make a damn fine crust, too


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I didn't drink tons of it, the general population drank tons of it.



Hands down, the Koreans are the hardest drinkers I've ever seen.


----------



## Gary A.

In Seoul, our dinner party slightly over-polluted ourselves. We were walking away from the eatery when we ran into the Chinese Embassy. It had these beautiful bright red, round doors. We knocked on them, then proceeded to order take-out. They occupants were not amused.


----------



## Gary A.

It is an Anna's ... not the best tasting/flavorful, but it does do well in our warmer clime.


----------



## Gary A.

About an hour away in the San Bernardino Mountains is apple country. Amazing cider/juice.


----------



## Gary A.

Just got a call from a friend, I guess we're gonna see Fury tonight. It got decent reviews.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't drink tons of it, the general population drank tons of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down, the Koreans are the hardest drinkers I've ever seen.
Click to expand...

I dunno, Ruskies are way up there.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> It is an Anna's ... not the best tasting/flavorful, but it does do well in our warmer clime.



Yeah, don't see those as often around here. Not locally anyway. This isn't really a mild climate


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an Anna's ... not the best tasting/flavorful, but it does do well in our warmer clime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't see those as often around here. Not locally anyway. This isn't really a mild climate
Click to expand...

Apples and cherries need cold. Our neighbor wraps his cherry tree in ice every year. Pretty funny. A couple of houses over is a fruit bearing banana tree.


----------



## Gary A.

Our Blueberries don't do very well. But I keep them because a scrawny blueberry is better than no blueberry.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I dunno, Ruskies are way up there.



For sure, they give the Koreans a run for their money. Maybe I just had some relative light-weights to compare, but the Koreans I've seen still edge them out a little. In grad school, we had a "conversation hour" each Friday at a local bar. It was really just happy hour, of course. Usually anywhere from 10-30 students would show up. We had students from everywhere. It was always the Koreans who were first in, last out. They would drink like it was their job.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Our Blueberries don't do very well. But I keep them because a scrawny blueberry is better than no blueberry.



That park I've mentioned before - Minnewaska - has tons of blueberry bushes. When we manage to hit the park when they are in bloom, I bring a bunch of ziplocks and fill them up. So good.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, Ruskies are way up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure, they give the Koreans a run for their money. Maybe I just had some relative light-weights to compare, but the Koreans I've seen still edge them out a little. In grad school, we had a "conversation hour" each Friday at a local bar. It was really just happy hour, of course. Usually anywhere from 10-30 students would show up. We had students from everywhere. It was always the Koreans who were first in, last out. They would drink like it was their job.
Click to expand...

LOL ... sadly, there isn't a lot of entertainment in most countries, so people drink. It sorta dulls the day-to-day pain of everyday life.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Blueberries don't do very well. But I keep them because a scrawny blueberry is better than no blueberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That park I've mentioned before - Minnewaska - has tons of blueberry bushes. When we manage to hit the park when they are in bloom, I bring a bunch of ziplocks and fill them up. So good.
Click to expand...

I add them to my Sangria.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I add them to my Sangria.



Yum! They freeze pretty well. I like frozen berries in vodka.


----------



## Gary A.

The rose garden is a jungle. Albeit a blooming jungle, but a jungle nonetheless. I need to do some trimming today.


----------



## limr

This farmers' cheese is delish. 

I keep getting an error when I try posting this...


----------



## limr

Maybe it was the website?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I add them to my Sangria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! They freeze pretty well. I like frozen berries in vodka.
Click to expand...

We don't have any vodka, lol ... plenty of whisky, some tequila, cognac, but that about it for hard stuff.


----------



## limr

Maybe I'll fool it with some camera terms.

Aperture, shutter speed, depth of field.

Nope. Still doesn't want to post it with the website address.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> This farmers' cheese is delish.
> 
> I keep getting an error when I try posting this...


Maybe TPF disagrees with your assessment.


----------



## limr

www.chaseholmfarmcreamery.com/


----------



## Gary A.

I like cheese.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This farmers' cheese is delish.
> 
> I keep getting an error when I try posting this...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe TPF disagrees with your assessment.
Click to expand...


Fine, then TPF doesn't get any cheese. More for me!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I like cheese.



So do I. Nothing finer than cheese and carbs  It's why I could never be a vegan. I eat fish sometimes but haven't eaten any other meat in more than 20 years. No way I could give up cheese and yogurt.


----------



## Gary A.

The Marin French Cheese Factory is the best.

Marin French Cheese

It is steps away from Sonoma where some of the finest wines in the world are crafted.


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, we bought some gin, too Warwick Valley Winery & Distillery


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. Nothing finer than cheese and carbs  It's why I could never be a vegan. I eat fish sometimes but haven't eaten any other meat in more than 20 years. No way I could give up cheese and yogurt.
Click to expand...

I need to cut down on my red meat. I've made significant progress, but there is still room for improvement.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The Marin French Cheese Factory is the best.
> 
> Marin French Cheese
> 
> It is steps away from Sonoma where some of the finest wines in the world are crafted.


----------



## Gary A.

Do you have NetFlix?


----------



## Gary A.

If you do watch _Bottle Shock, _an entertaining movie about the California wine industry. Last night we watched _Sunrise._ I think you'd relate and enjoy that movie.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I need to cut down on my red meat. I've made significant progress, but there is still room for improvement.



I stopped eating red meat in college. About 2 months later, I had a craving for a hamburger that would not be denied. I went to a popular place called Skeeter's (this was Florida, remember  ) and ordered some sort of  barbeque burger. First bite was great, but then each consecutive bite was less enjoyable. Halfway through, I couldn't eat it anymore. I wasn't full or anything, but it just lost all appeal. Then I saw one of those little fat squigglies and I almost hurled.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> If you do watch _Bottle Shock, _an entertaining movie about the California wine industry. Last night we watched _Sunrise._ I think you'd relate and enjoy that movie.



I don't have Netflix but I'll see if I can get them on Amazon Prime.


----------



## limr

_Bottle Shock_ is available on Amazon. $3 to rent.


----------



## Gary A.

Gotta get my day moving, better get a walk into the pooch.

See ya,
G


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> _Bottle Shock_ is available on Amazon. $3 to rent.



Your BF will like it.


----------



## limr

Later!


----------



## Gary A.

Checking in. Cook and I are back from our walk.


----------



## snerd

I'm pulling off the Lee filter kit, slapping a CPL on the new 16-35 f/4L IS and going to go hike a little and break it in today. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary A.

Good luck. I was gonna head down to some tide pools and rocks to test out my Lee System ... but going to the movies instead. So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that stuff. Young Turks getting smoked by the ol' fart. Good for you. If you ever ride out here let me know. I'd love to get some shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's fun.
> The other old guys then tell them ..
> 
> fyi ... I did my rounds at the US Olympic Centers too ... NMU & CS
> View attachment 87102
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cool. Unfortunately, Olympic Development is so political. (I'm sure your advancement was merit based.) You must have rooms and rooms filled with medals and stuff.
Click to expand...

I have a box with some stuff in it.
Cycling is alot of team based sport.  I was a sprinter and a hill climber.

I remember getting one of the first carbon fiber rear disc wheels for my road bike.
In a TT I did the fastest time I ever done . the road was tree lined.  I passed alot of high caliber riders.
Then the last half the trees disappeared and there was a strong crosswind.  I then did a poor last half due to the crosswind.  
So I did an avg time overall.  

It was fun though.


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> I'm pulling off the Lee filter kit, slapping a CPL on the new 16-35 f/4L IS and going to go hike a little and break it in today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


Go for it.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that stuff. Young Turks getting smoked by the ol' fart. Good for you. If you ever ride out here let me know. I'd love to get some shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's fun.
> The other old guys then tell them ..
> 
> fyi ... I did my rounds at the US Olympic Centers too ... NMU & CS
> View attachment 87102
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cool. Unfortunately, Olympic Development is so political. (I'm sure your advancement was merit based.) You must have rooms and rooms filled with medals and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a box with some stuff in it.
> Cycling is alot of team based sport.  I was a sprinter and a hill climber.
> 
> I remember getting one of the first carbon fiber rear disc wheels for my road bike.
> In a TT I did the fastest time I ever done . the road was tree lined.  I passed alot of high caliber riders.
> Then the last half the trees disappeared and there was a strong crosswind.  I then did a poor last half due to the crosswind.
> So I did an avg time overall.
> 
> It was fun though.
Click to expand...

LOL ... (really) LOL


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad
> 
> 
> 
> But it's breakfa
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lunch?
> It's breakfast time here
Click to expand...

Yes lunch! 

I LIVE IN ANOTHER WORLD!!! 



and I was in a mood for cooking so I added some things... it was a soup with homemade noodles or whatever you called that, potatoes with onions, sweet corn and peas ( the way I made it is too complicated to explain in English, but I cut myself twice!) and trout and grayling


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad
> 
> 
> 
> But it's breakfa
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'day crazies!
> 
> making lunch... soup, trout, potatoes and salad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lunch?
> It's breakfast time here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes lunch!
> 
> I LIVE IN ANOTHER WORLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and I was in a mood for cooking so I added some things... it was a soup with homemade noodles or whatever you called that, potatoes with onions, sweet corn and peas ( the way I made it is too complicated to explain in English, but I cut myself twice!) and trout and grayling
Click to expand...

what is your native language ?


----------



## astroNikon

My girls soccer team won today. !!


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> My girls soccer team won today. !! View attachment 87136


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> what is your native language ?


 I don't know



it's a secret


----------



## snerd

Couple cell pics of what I'm seeing. Amazing how "selective" I've gotten....... I've snapped maybe only 10-15 on my camera!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> View attachment 87137
> 
> 
> View attachment 87138
> 
> Couple cell pics of what I'm seeing. Amazing how "selective" I've gotten....... I've snapped maybe only 10-15 on my camera!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


bottom one .. to the right ... is there a little castle building over there ?


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> My girls soccer team won today. !! View attachment 87136


Another coach borrowed my d7000.   I configured it for shutter speed and aperture and autoiso.
He took 1,402 pictures.  When I find 11 good ones I use them to make a 4x5 for each player to remember the season.
1,402 pics .... alot of them bad too .. lol


----------



## snerd

astroNikon said:


> bottom one .. to the right ... is there a little castle building over there ?


There is! Supposedly a lookout or watchtower, but it's so low in the valley I don't know what they were watching for. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snerd

Some really great clouds today, but the contrails are ruining it!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> bottom one .. to the right ... is there a little castle building over there ?
> 
> 
> 
> There is! Supposedly a lookout or watchtower, but it's so low in the valley I don't know what they were watching for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

It's a neat looking watch tower (hint hint).
They probably used it to watch the grass growing !!


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girls soccer team won today. !! View attachment 87136
> 
> 
> 
> Another coach borrowed my d7000.   I configured it for shutter speed and aperture and autoiso.
> He took 1,402 pictures.  When I find 11 good ones I use them to make a 4x5 for each player to remember the season.
> 1,402 pics .... alot of them bad too .. lol
Click to expand...

Mary Lou's kids played soccer. My kids swam.

I shot for all the teams Steven played. When Steven graduated from high school, one of the parents mentioned to another parent that me not returning will have the biggest effect on the club.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

John is really rolling.  He should be catching up to me in a few weeks.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou's oldest son made it onto the Olympic Development team(s), but for soccer. Sorta like you.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm just waiting for Tom to come by. Then he, Mary Lou and I will head out to dinner, I'm voting for Chinese, and then watch Fury.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Mary Lou's oldest son made it onto the Olympic Development team(s), but for soccer. Sorta like you.


You learn alot there about everything about athletics - stretching, relaxation, food/health, specific routines for specific development, training, and access to alot of the upper echelon people and equipment.

I remember we used to raid the cafeterias and ate a TON to make up for the thousands of calories that we were burning.

It was alot of fun.


----------



## Gary A.

Sipping some Sterling Chardonnay in the patio. Watching the filtered sunlight play with the leaves over the pond. Listening to the stereo shuffle through some odd stuff ... Blue Danube right now, Sir Paul McCartney earlier.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou's oldest son made it onto the Olympic Development team(s), but for soccer. Sorta like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You learn alot there about everything about athletics - stretching, relaxation, food/health, specific routines for specific development, training, and access to alot of the upper echelon people and equipment.
> 
> I remember we used to raid the cafeterias and ate a TON to make up for the thousands of calories that we were burning.
> 
> It was alot of fun.
Click to expand...

I can relate ... somewhat ... played football, baseball and wrestled in h/s and some college.


----------



## Gary A.

You ever make it to the Velodrome in Los Angeles?


----------



## astroNikon

oh I wrestled a bit in college too
That was "okay"  was 2nd inter<whatever> in one season.
I really didn't know what I was doing.  But because my legs and body was so strong no one could take me off my feet and I was able to lift people off the ground, rotate them, and slam them down on their back.  My legs literally were like tree trunks from squats and everything for sprinting.  Now their more like tree branches.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> You ever make it to the Velodrome in Los Angeles?


nope .. just Colorado Springs and everything east of that.  Never raced out west.


----------



## astroNikon

well I did race MTB in the 90s in Colorado, west of Colorado Springs .... but that's abot it.  Crested Butte, and other places I can't recall right now.  that was so much fun.


----------



## Gary A.

A lot warmer and dryer out here.


----------



## Gary A.

That Chardonnay is sooooo good. Okay Tom's here, so we're all off for Chinese and then the Fury.

Gary


----------



## mishele

Party!!!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## mishele

I think we need a dance party in here tonight!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

I'm the only one dancing here people!!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

Dance AND Bacon!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

YES YES YES YES YES!!!


snowbear said:


>


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

How can I resist this one (Jim Henson & I share birthdays and colleges)


----------



## snowbear




----------



## astroNikon

Someone needs to talk to Mish about spamming this thread


----------



## snowbear

This one is dedicated to my lovely wife.


----------



## astroNikon

Florida football ... Need I say more ?


----------



## mishele




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Someone needs to talk to Mish about spamming this thread



If anyone can spam it, Mish can.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


>


I've lost that  minute for the rest of my life when I watched that


----------



## snowbear




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to talk to Mish about spamming this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can spam it, Mish can.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, she'll make chopped liver (or spam) out of anyone


----------



## mishele

No ****!!! I was just going to post that!!!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> No ****!!! I was just going to post that!!!



No, no . . . Shakira is mine!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

One of my favorite songs right now.


----------



## mishele

You gotta love TOM!!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

You're not a true Shakira lover unless you watch these next two videos...


----------



## mishele




----------



## astroNikon

*I interrupt the videos to show some bicycle porn*



Track-6 by stevesklar, on Flickr




*You can get back to the videos now.*


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

Shakira in a cage?!! Who can say no to that?!!


----------



## snowbear

Mish - truthfully - did you use a time machine and go back to do this video (in red)?


----------



## astroNikon

Yup
'Ya guys are clueless about silk tires

I was listening to Shakira before she even made English songs


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Of course, ya gotta include this one:


----------



## limr

Has anyone seen the actual video that this came from?


mishele said:


>


----------



## limr

It's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## limr

I wish I could postwhore dance with y'all tonight, but I'm feeling a little...


----------



## snowbear

Take it easy, Leonore . . . there's always tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> It's the greatest thing ever.



That's more coordination than I have.


----------



## snowbear

Actually, I did participate in one of these at a wedding, many years ago.
Step 1 - consume a copious amount of alcohol.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Take it easy, Leonore . . . there's always tomorrow.



Night Charlie! I'll be around in the morning, curled around my coffee mug


----------



## limr

And good night to you too, Astro, even though you had to mention the football "game." 

Ugh.

At least Notre Dame has a good shot at beating FSU.


----------



## limr

Jaaaaaaaaaaam those Seminoles!
Jaaaaaaaaaaam those Seminoles!


----------



## snerd

Damn my Internet is  S L O W  tonight!!!


----------



## snowbear

snerd said:


> Damn my Internet is  S L O W  tonight!!!


Ebola.


----------



## snowbear

or chicken.


----------



## Gary A.

Back y'all.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

SC wipes the floor with Colorado.


----------



## Gary A.

No surprise there.


----------



## Gary A.

UCLA barely beats Cal.


----------



## Gary A.

FURY ... is intense ... very intense and very realistic.


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Margarita Catholic High School Swimming:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

The cat's meow!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

That's a pretty good match with the counter!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

G'nite peeps.  Catch ya sometime after the sun comes back up.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Night Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

Gary A. said:


>


You just KNOW mish is ogling the hell out of this one!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

It is morning.


----------



## limr

I've had to wait for my coffee this morning. Had to clear out the build-up in the kettle with some white vinegar.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> It is morning.


no it's not


----------



## limr

I let myself stay in bed until 8am this morning.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is morning.
> 
> 
> 
> no it's not
Click to expand...


In my reality it is!


----------



## mmaria

are we drinking synchronized coffee again?


----------



## limr

I'm allowed to stay in bed until 8am on a Sunday.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> are we drinking synchronized coffee again?



Give mine four minutes and yes, we will. Yay coffee!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we drinking synchronized coffee again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give mine four minutes and yes, we will. Yay coffee!
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## limr

It's getting chilly here. Finally. Warm sticky weather does not belong at the end of October.


----------



## limr

Quite frankly, sticky weather is gross at any time of the year. It's just especially wrong when it's supposed to be sweater weather.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> It's getting chilly here. Finally. Warm sticky weather does not belong at the end of October.


I'm not sure if it's easier to write "agree" or to just click on "agree"
....hm...


----------



## limr

IS IT FOUR MINUTES YET??


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting chilly here. Finally. Warm sticky weather does not belong at the end of October.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's easier to write "agree" or to just click on "agree"
> ....hm...
Click to expand...


Both!


----------



## mmaria

yes


----------



## limr

The cats were very anxious to get their food this morning. Even Zelda was headbutting me. Usually it's just Mrs.Parker.


----------



## limr

I don't give them wet food every day but they get some on the weekends. Mrs.Parker is the chunky kitty but also the pickier eater.


----------



## mmaria

Damn, you're good at this!


----------



## limr

I finally found a brand that she consistently liked, that was not filled with crap, and that I could buy on Amazon.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Damn, you're good in this!



Yes, I've honed my skills over the course of this month


----------



## limr

So the latest shipment of cat food came. Same brand, same flavor. Nothing is different.


----------



## limr

Suddenly, Mrs.Parker is turning her nose up at it.


----------



## mmaria

...and you're good at ignoring my grammar


----------



## limr

Brat.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> ...and you're good at ignoring my grammar



I've got even more practice at ignoring grammar


----------



## limr

Actually, there are some errors that I've seen so often that I've started to be unsure of what the correct way is!

(Not from you, my dear. I'm talking about from teaching. But you know that.)


----------



## limr

COFFEE TIME!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> COFFEE TIME!


That was more than 4 minutes even in your reality!


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> COFFEE TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> That was more than 4 minutes even in your reality!
Click to expand...


Yes, it was. It's TPF's fault. Everything is TPF's fault. If it would let me post without that stupid error message, everything would have been fine.


----------



## limr

Well, okay maybe this netbook is also a little slow and froze up for a second or two.


----------



## limr

But the important thing is that now I have coffee!


----------



## limr

What are you doing this Sunday afternoon-for-you, morning-for-me?


----------



## limr

I want this t-shirt:


----------



## limr

Me without coffee:


----------



## limr

Alternatively, this is me without coffee:


----------



## limr

More spam on my blog:

"
Injustice Gods Among Us HACK provides for you boundless odds to reserve your record with more:
energy, Credit score and Energy. Injustice Gods Among Us hack makes force credits and it
likewise produces far more vigor cheats and permits you to have sponsor packs and open the characters."


----------



## limr

I'll have more energy! More credit score! And more energy!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning & afternoon, ladies.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Good morning & afternoon, ladies.



Morning, Charlie! Would you like far more vigor cheats than you ever had before?


----------



## limr

And since I'm asking, what the hell is a vigor cheat?


----------



## snowbear

Sure.  We all need more vigor cheats.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> What are you doing this Sunday afternoon-for-you, morning-for-me?


making lunch, backing up some files, editing...  and S has fever, so taking care of him.... oh, he just got up from his nap..


----------



## snowbear

I haven't a clue what they are or if I've had them before, but I'm always in for getting something free.


----------



## limr

Vigor cheats fight ebola.


----------



## limr

Or chickens.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing this Sunday afternoon-for-you, morning-for-me?
> 
> 
> 
> making lunch, backing up some files, editing...  and S has fever, so taking care of him.... oh, he just got up from his nap..
Click to expand...


Sorry he's sick 

Hey, I thought of you last night. Had trout for dinner.


----------



## snowbear

Sorry to hear that, Marija.  And, for the record, I rarely see anything wrong with your grammar.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I haven't a clue what they are or if I've had them before, but I'm always in for getting something free.



Syphilis is free.


----------



## snowbear

Fed the little demons at 5, then went back to bed.  Bell pushed be out about 8:30.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue what they are or if I've had them before, but I'm always in for getting something free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syphilis is free.
Click to expand...


No, I have heard you pay for that (in other ways).


----------



## limr

I met a woman at the farmers' market yesterday. She was selling a bunch of "health" stuff, including collodial silver. She said everyone was asking her for some because it fights ebola. She also said that this whole thing would be under control if they just treated it with proper nutrition.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  One more post after this one and my LB goal will be accomplished!


----------



## limr

We backed away slowly.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> OK.  One more post after this one and my LB goal will be accomplished!



Make it a good one!


----------



## limr

But now I know where to get colloidal silver whenever I start learning wet plate photography!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I met a woman at the farmers' market yesterday. She was selling a bunch of "health" stuff, including collodial silver. She said everyone was asking her for some because it fights ebola. She also said that this whole thing would be under control if they just treated it with proper nutrition.



We used to get calls at 9-1-1 from people that wanted to tell us about the cosmic rays that were used to watch us.


----------



## limr

Gosh, two days with minimal Leaderboard activity, and I'm all punchy!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> We used to get calls at 9-1-1 from people that wanted to tell us about the cosmic rays that were used to watch us.



That was definitely a good one!


----------



## snowbear

I was intentionally holding back, until Mish & I got into that dance party bit last night.


----------



## limr

What was your Leaderboard goal anyway? Ooh, you're almost at 2,000 posts.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Sorry to hear that, Marija.  And, for the record, I rarely see anything wrong with your grammar.


awwwwww... nepotism again...like it


----------



## mmaria

got to go


----------



## limr

I've got 700-ish to go before 2,000. And 12 days to go. A few weeks ago, I would have told you that it would never be possible. Now, I'm not so sure of that statement.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> got to go



Bye for now!


----------



## snowbear

Bye, Marija.

My first goal was just to get on the darned thing.  After that I decided 2,000 posts was a goal.


----------



## snowbear

. . . now I'm looking at 2,500.


----------



## limr

We can do it!


----------



## limr

More coffee first...


----------



## snowbear

I have cup number two.


----------



## snowbear

and a bowl of instant oatmeal - apples & cinnamon.


----------



## snowbear

You know we have to try to get this thread to 10,000 by the end of the month!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You know we have to try to get this thread to 10,000 by the end of the month!



Totes!


----------



## limr

I'm also on cup number two.


----------



## limr

I had my usual Kashi Go Lean and almond milk for brekky.


----------



## limr

Sometimes I make steel-cut oats in the crock pot overnight. I did that the other day and still have some in the fridge. Might have some for lunch!


----------



## limr

Sharon abandoned us this weekend. She went and actually had a life outside of Leaderboard. The nerve!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Sharon abandoned us this weekend. She went and actually had a life outside of Leaderboard. The nerve!


I know.  I was going to slow down and let her catch me so we could end in a tie, but not now!


----------



## snowbear

You should post like crazy and pass her - put her into jammin 4th place!


----------



## limr

Oh wow.

Two.Sneezes.In.A.Row.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You should post like crazy and pass her - put her into jammin 4th place!



Well, it seems I'm better at postwhoring when I'm punchy. And being punchy is not really an uncommon experience for me, so....


----------



## limr

Where the magic happens:


----------



## limr

Except I'm actually at the kitchen table now on the netbook.


----------



## snowbear

The cold air (it's 64* in here and I have the patio door open) is getting to Zoe -- *Zoom, Zoom!*


----------



## limr

And in the opposite corner...


----------



## limr

And...


----------



## limr

Why yes, that is a Rush album.

And the cameras now take up the two top shelves instead of just one.

And it's not quite as neat anymore.


----------



## limr

Because there are more books now 

And more cameras


----------



## snowbear

My desk at home is a mess - I won't take a camera near it right now.   This is the office:


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, those were taken right after I redecorated and everything was all nice and shiny. It's not too bad now, but not as nice as in the pictures.


----------



## snowbear

The configuration will change sometime:  The two monitors on the right are going out and four 24" monitors are coming in.  The two on the left are for the laptop, the one in the middle is a test server.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> My desk at home is a mess - I won't take a camera near it right now.   This is the office:



So many screens...


----------



## snowbear

I really like that purple wall.


----------



## limr

My issue is that I don't have an office at school, so I have to store all my teaching materials and books at home. And I generally keep student work for a year or two before I toss it, so that has to stay at home too.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I really like that purple wall.



I LOVE my purple wall!  It's a small room so doing the whole thing in purple would have been overwhelming, but the one wall looks awesome.


----------



## limr

Here you can see the ugly intercom unit (that doesn't work anymore) on the wall. I bought some cheap unfinished boxes at Michael's, painted them the same color, and mounted them on the wall, on of which covers that unit. Then I put some pictures on them, using them as shelves.


----------



## limr

Oops. As usualy, I forgot to attach the picture.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Mish.  I know you're lurking around, somewhere.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> GIS really requires at least two screens as there are a number of windows open,  I typically have a map in one full  screen and the attributes table (resembles a Microsoft Access table) on the other.  There are two other windows within the GIS software that I use regularly, though they don't need a lot of room themselves.  Add email, and a browser and two monitors fill up very quickly.  Right now, I split the functions between systems - mapping on the laptop and the other stuff on the desktop.



That all makes sense.

What does NOT make sense is when my boss at the admin job asks for two screens. First of all, she is not that computer literate and has problems even with simple tasks. Second, she uses email, a web browser, and Microsoft Word. That's pretty much it. And we need two screens because.....?


----------



## snowbear

It's like telephones.  When I was doing the telephone work, we'd get managers that wanted the big 36-button phones and wanted the aides to have the "standard" 12-button sets.  It didn't take them long to realize the aides were answering the phone, not them.  People look at this stuff as status symbols, not tools.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Note that I am carefully ducking out of view in the above picture. In the bottom right, you can see the tiniest bit of my polka-dot pj's


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Note that I am carefully ducking out of view in the above picture. In the bottom right, you can see the tiniest bit of my polka-dot pj's



Awwwww.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboarders. Como usta frijol? (How have you bean?)


----------



## Gary A.

In the patio drinking my first cup this morning.


----------



## Gary A.

It is a cool crisp morning, 63F right now. (Cool my my standards at least.)


----------



## limr

Still the a.m. here, so good morning, Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook is at my side, patiently waiting for her walk.


----------



## limr

Just checked the thermometer. It's 11:25 am and it's 52 degrees.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Still the a.m. here, so good morning, Gary!


Morning Len, I like the purple wall also.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The Cook is at my side, patiently waiting for her walk.



Awww


----------



## Gary A.

52F burrrrr


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still the a.m. here, so good morning, Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Len, I like the purple wall also.
Click to expand...


Thanks!

I like having color in my home.


----------



## Gary A.

Cook got a bath yesterday. She was really dirty, now she looks like a new dog.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> 52F burrrrr



Yeah, soon I get to break out my real sweaters!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Cook got a bath yesterday. She was really dirty, now she looks like a new dog.



Hey, me too!


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou and I are arguing on the best seats in the patio ...


----------



## Gary A.

I love the Sunday paper.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I love the Sunday paper.



I miss when the Sunday NYT was big enough to kill somebody with. That was a paper you could spend the whole day with.


----------



## Gary A.

As an expert in the English language I suspect the general intercourse of internet, well ... in this forum must drive you crazy. (But then your student seem to be of a similar caliber ... so I guess you sorta feel at home.)


----------



## Gary A.

The LA Times used to be a real monster too. But then Craig's List materialized and now it is about half the size.


----------



## Gary A.

Has anybody seen_ The Year of Magical Thinking? _We have tickets and Mary Lou is reading a synopsis in the Calendar section. The article doesn't really say much.


----------



## Gary A.

I need to get a skimmer for the pond.


----------



## Gary A.

Spreading across the pond is this deciduous tree which will soon be shedding all of its leaves into the pond. So a skimmer would be very useful.


----------



## Gary A.

Good morning Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

I've been overfeeding the fish and turtles resulting in an abundance of algae.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> As an expert in the English language I suspect the general intercourse of internet, well ... in this forum must drive you crazy. (But then your student seem to be of a similar caliber ... so I guess you sorta feel at home.)



I admit that some things do drive me a little crazy. Mostly, it's when someone completely dispenses with punctuation. At least grammar mistakes can be...well, mistakes or typos or something. But not using punctuation - at all! - says to me that the poster believes punctuation to be irrelevant, which it is most certainly not.


----------



## Gary A.

Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Has anybody seen_ The Year of Magical Thinking? _We have tickets and Mary Lou is reading a synopsis in the Calendar section. The article doesn't really say much.



Didn't see it but I read the book. I enjoy Didion's essay style so I liked the book. I have no idea how it would translate into a performance. But I'd still probably go see it.

NYT book review from 2005: http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/09/books/review/09pinsky.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert in the English language I suspect the general intercourse of internet, well ... in this forum must drive you crazy. (But then your student seem to be of a similar caliber ... so I guess you sorta feel at home.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that some things do drive me a little crazy. Mostly, it's when someone completely dispenses with punctuation. At least grammar mistakes can be...well, mistakes or typos or something. But not using punctuation - at all! - says to me that the poster believes punctuation to be irrelevant, which it is most certainly not.
Click to expand...

Hear, hear ... says the linguist. At a minimum, I much overuse the ellipsis in my punctuation miscues.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)



She'll yell at you. It's early evening where she is. She yelled at me this morning when I said Good Morning and it was afternoon for her.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen_ The Year of Magical Thinking? _We have tickets and Mary Lou is reading a synopsis in the Calendar section. The article doesn't really say much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see it but I read the book. I enjoy Didion's essay style so I liked the book. I have no idea how it would translate into a performance. But I'd still probably go see it.
> 
> NYT book review from 2005: http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/09/books/review/09pinsky.html?pagewanted=all
Click to expand...

You're very welcomed to come with us. It's at the Laguna Beach Playhouse. I purchased some small binoculars for Mary Lou to bring the performance into her lap. The bino's arrived on Friday.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear ... says the linguist. At a minimum, I much overuse the ellipsis in my punctuation miscues.
Click to expand...


I'm sure I have an unhealthy attachment to the Oxford comma, but there are worse things in the world


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll yell at you. It's early evening where she is. She yelled at me this morning when I said Good Morning and it was afternoon for her.
Click to expand...

*Gary whispers to Len* (Foreigners yell a lot.)


----------



## limr

Gotta run for a bit. Going for a walk to kill the last three pics in the Holga and have some lunch with the old man. Be back later.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll yell at you. It's early evening where she is. She yelled at me this morning when I said Good Morning and it was afternoon for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gary whispers to Len* (Foreigners yell a lot.)
Click to expand...


I know, right?? Shhhhh...


----------



## Gary A.

There's a single leaf, large bright yellow with brownish spots floating in the pond. It is taco shaped with the sides suspended above the water line and acting like sails. It's now heading towards the waterfall and contrasting against the water which is mottled with reflection of leaves and stones.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Good morning Charlie.


Good morning (though it just hit noon, here)


----------



## Gary A.

Adios.


----------



## Gary A.

How the hell are you?


----------



## snerd

I can't stop looking at Maria's avatar!!


----------



## Gary A.

So, I've been overfeeding all the stuff in the pond and the algae been going crazy. I need to have the fish and turtle eat the algae. So I've been cutting back trying to find the sweet spot of just augmenting their algae grazing as opposed to providing food as their main source of nutrients.


----------



## snowbear

I was sitting here, yesterday afternoon and heard a "bang" outside, then sirens almost immediately.  There have been a number of collisions at the intersection or along the short stretch of road behind our apartment.  I went out  to look - sure enough, there was a small SUV/XUV on it's roof, facing the wrong direction.  There were already five or six deputies on the scene so they must have been hanging around there when it happened.  I have no idea how they got into that position.


----------



## Gary A.

Redbud filtered Sun rays are now hitting the little waterfall. The taco leaf just got sunk by the waterfall.


----------



## Gary A.

Time to get a walk into the pooch. It's pretty hard to flip most cars. We're near the intersection of two major streets. One is six lanes and the other four lanes. We get a lot of sirens.


----------



## Gary A.

Au revoir. See you all later.


----------



## snowbear

Going through a bunch of magazines, looking for collage materials.


----------



## snerd

Pimp Hat!!


----------



## snerd

Was out about 4 hours yesterday with the new lens. I'm digging the IS on it! But, it was my first time doing only hand-held shooting since surgery. Good gawd my shoulder hurts today!!!  I guess no pain no gain!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)


it's night here!!!


----------



## snowbear

Welcome back, Marija!  i know you're here because I see your footprints.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)
> 
> 
> 
> it's night here!!!
Click to expand...

I see you!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Marija. (I know she's gone, I just like spelling Marija.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll yell at you. It's early evening where she is. She yelled at me this morning when I said Good Morning and it was afternoon for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gary whispers to Len* (Foreigners yell a lot.)
Click to expand...

I am not a foreigner! You are!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

snerd said:


> I can't stop looking at Maria's avatar!!


ME TOO!!!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop looking at Maria's avatar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I'll be worthless the rest of the day.  (sneeze, sneeze, sneeze)


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Welcome back, Marija!  i know you're here because I see your footprints.


what size are those footsteps?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Marija!  i know you're here because I see your footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> what size are those footsteps?
Click to expand...


Just the right size.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Marija!  i know you're here because I see your footprints.
> 
> 
> 
> what size are those footsteps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the right size.
Click to expand...

perfect answer!

who taught you that?


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife has taught me a number of things.  I am a much better person having married her 30 years ago.


----------



## mmaria

I like her


----------



## snowbear

Oh, and that is a bagpiper in the background, on the left.


----------



## Gary A.

Back from a long walk with the Cook and I trimmed and mowed the front.


----------



## Gary A.

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Afternoon y'all.


Yo!


----------



## Gary A.

The fish are grazing on the algae along the edge of the pond, which is good. Two of the three turtles are sunning themselves next to the water. The little turtle keeps hopping in and out of the water.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou brought her sewing machine out here and is making a Wonder Woman cape for her granddaughter.


----------



## Gary A.

Cook is a bit pooped out (she's 12 y/o). She met some new friends.


----------



## Gary A.

The little turtle just scrambled up on the island. Oops ... she just dove back into the water.


----------



## Gary A.

I think I want a doughnut.


----------



## snowbear

I'd rather have a cupcake.


----------



## Gary A.

The friend that came over last night for dinner and a movie is a physician. Mary Lou asked him what he would do if someone claiming to be infected with Ebola walked into his office. He said he'd immediately send him home then call 911 and send the first responders to the persons home.


----------



## Gary A.

A cupcake would be good too.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou has brought out some breakfast burritos.  Mmmh-mmh.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I think I want a doughnut.





snowbear said:


> I'd rather have a cupcake.



I've just had a cake with dried fruit and vanilla cream


----------



## mmaria

I'll be fat


----------



## mmaria

No I won't!

Thanks to genetics!


----------



## mmaria

I really like to eat... I eat a lot


----------



## Gary A.

Gotta wolf it down. I need to get Cookie down to the feed store for her shots.


----------



## mmaria

hey!

I'm learning!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want a doughnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've just had a cake with dried fruit and vanilla cream
Click to expand...


Are you going to share?


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Are you going to share?


 You're insane!!!

NOPE!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> I really like to eat... I eat a lot


Me too. I like to cook too.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want a doughnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've just had a cake with dried fruit and vanilla cream
Click to expand...

I rather have that!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like to eat... I eat a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I like to cook too.
Click to expand...

Me too.  

I don't taste food while preparing it. I figure all out with my sense of smell. Yup.


----------



## Gary A.

A Swallowtail just flew by.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I rather have that!


I ate all there was


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like to eat... I eat a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I like to cook too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I don't taste food while preparing it. I figure all out with my sense of smell. Yup.
Click to expand...

I have trouble smelling salt.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rather have that!
> 
> 
> 
> I ate all there was
Click to expand...

:<(


----------



## Gary A.

Gotta go get Cookie some shots. Adios y'all.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I have trouble smelling salt.



Me too


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I am not a foreigner! You are!!!!!



Hey, we're all foreigners somewhere!


----------



## limr

Took a nice walk and got some pictures.


----------



## limr

I only had a few shots in the Holga and I also killed off a roll of Tri-X that I'd had in the pinhole.


----------



## limr

The old man - I'm going to start calling him Buzz - was testing a new lens so he had the whole roll.


----------



## limr

We kept walking and I was getting antsy without any film left.


----------



## limr

So I took pictures with my phone.


----------



## limr

I think some of them came out rather nicely.


----------



## limr

I'll pull them off the phone and post them after dinner.


----------



## limr

Dinner: grilled trout, roasted asparagus and sweet potato.


----------



## snowbear

Sound great, Lenny.


----------



## snowbear

Just had a songbird blasting away on the patio.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not sure what it was; some kind of sparrow or warbler, possibly a juvie (it was f-a-t.)


----------



## snowbear

I got a few quick shots but they are real soft - had to shoot through the screen door.


----------



## snowbear

We're having home made turkey & barley soup for dinner.


----------



## limr

Oh and I've got some fresh corn from the farmers' market.


----------



## limr

That sounds good, too. Well except for the turkey part  But I like a good hearty barley soup.


----------



## snowbear

With beer bread.


----------



## snowbear

The "recipe" (it's a mix) calls for 12 ounces of beer.


----------



## snowbear

Miriam has grabbed my last bottle of Red Stripe out of the fridge.  It's 11-1/2 ounces.


----------



## limr

Beer bread! Yum!


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> Dinner: grilled trout, roasted asparagus and sweet potato.


Now I'm hungry!


----------



## snowbear

Though it seems to measure 12 ounces.


----------



## snowbear

For those not familiar with Red Stripe:


----------



## Gary A.

Back. The Feed Store also sells rabbits. Cook tried to get us to purchase this very cute Lion Head rabbit. It's hair was all mussed up. It was very cute. The Cook kept pointing to the Lion Head and looking at us with her big brown pleading eyes.


----------



## Gary A.

After Cook's shots we went to the nursery as it was only a block away.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> For those not familiar with Red Stripe:



My brother drank Red Stripe all the time.


----------



## Gary A.

We purchased about a dozen plants, mainly succulents. Mary Lou has been planting succulents under the roses ... as a ground cover with an attitude.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Back. The Feed Store also sells rabbits. Cook tried to get us to purchase this very cute Lion Head rabbit. It's hair was all mussed up. It was very cute. The Cook kept pointing to the Lion Head and looking at us with her big brown pleading eyes.



Awww, cutie


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> For those not familiar with Red Stripe:


I've never has a Red Stripe.


----------



## Gary A.

A few different mints. Mary Lou made her decisions after tasting them all. The final ones were Grapefruit Mint and Apple Mint. Some Mexican Oregano and Marjoram.


----------



## Gary A.

I've been successful with Marjoram ... can't find a place where it's happy.


----------



## Gary A.

It's 77F in the patio. Mary Lou is sewing stars on her granddaughter's Wonder Woman cape. The talk of beer has heightened my thirst.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm gonna make a dash for some Pacifico. A light and refreshing pilsner.


----------



## Gary A.

The turtles are all back in the water.


----------



## limr

It's 42F here and I've got a Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The turtles are all back in the water.



I like turtles. I love the image I have in my head of your turtle climbing out of the water and then diving back in


----------



## Gary A.

Poor Cook is all tuckered out. She's had a long day.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The turtles are all back in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like turtles. I love the image I have in my head of your turtle climbing out of the water and then diving back in
Click to expand...

The little turtle is about five inches across the shell from tail to head. The larger ones are ... more the a foot across the shell.


----------



## limr

Buzz has two snappers that are about a foot across the shell.


----------



## limr

He has to keep them in tanks, but in the summer they are outside and he regularly takes them our for a romp. They come inside for the winter.


----------



## limr

He's had them since high school., We're planning on fitting them with a special harness so they can be pall bearers at his funeral


----------



## Gary A.

The big turtles like to get comfy then settle down for long spells. The little is hyper in comparison, climbing out over here ... climbing out over there. A lot more active. The little one has a flotation problem. She swims with this 45 degree roll. She had this defect since I rescued her.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The big turtles like to get comfy then settle down for long spells. The little is hyper in comparison, climbing out over here ... climbing out over there. A lot more active. The little one has a flotation problem. *She swims with this 45 degree roll. She had this defect since I rescued her*.



I think I love her even more now!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> He has to keep them in tanks, but in the summer they are outside and he regularly takes them our for a romp. They come inside for the winter.


What kind of turtles?


----------



## snowbear

69 in the apartment, 57 outside.  I think I'll have one of these with dinner.


----------



## Gary A.

Mine are Red Sliders.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has to keep them in tanks, but in the summer they are outside and he regularly takes them our for a romp. They come inside for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of turtles?
Click to expand...


Snapping turtles. Here's a picture of George mid-romp. He was heading towards a wall he likes to climb and decided to take a little break and just hang with his chin on the stone


----------



## Gary A.

Love Guinness. I keep Guinness mugs in the freezer just for the occasion.


----------



## snowbear

This is my favorite turtle.  His name is Testudo.


----------



## Gary A.

I heard that snappers are mean.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> 69 in the apartment, 57 outside.  I think I'll have one of these with dinner.
> 
> View attachment 87229



It's good for you!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Mine are Red Sliders.



I would have those or a painted turtle. I would like mine to be a bit less belligerent than snappers 

Or possibly a Russian tortoise.

I also fell in love with a little bearded dragon I saw in the pet store when I was there last to get cat food.


----------



## Gary A.

I've been making odd salads ... things that are ... like half mint and half kale or 80% tomatoes ...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I heard that snappers are mean.



They are. I'll get closer to them when they're romping on the lawn because I can run faster, but they scare me. Buzz handles them all the time, though. 

They can be entertaining. I've seen George clamp onto the garden hose when Buzz has them out to clean the tanks. You can lift him clear off the floor and he will Not.Let.Go. Funny when it's a garden hose. Wouldn't be so funny if it were a limb, though!


----------



## Gary A.

The Pacifico is hitting the spot ... we have magic dots.


----------



## Gary A.

I have plenty of shots of my turtles ... but they're not processed.


----------



## Gary A.

Here's one when we got her ...


----------



## limr

So tiny!


----------



## Gary A.

When the sun is low we get reflections from shiney stuff in the patio and yard. Mary Lou calls them Magic Dots because they just seemed to have appeared one day in the living room. The ceiling was filled with these multi-colored dots.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> So tiny!


Yep, about the size of a quarter. Those are actually illegal, I believe Red Sliders need to be five inches to be legally sold.


----------



## limr

I'm not afraid of the snappers when they're that little.





The problem is that they don't stay that little!


----------



## Gary A.

The two big ones are monsters compared to what they were when we first got them.


----------



## Gary A.

It didn't take a jammin' genius to figure out where the dots were emulating from ... but the idea of Magic Dots was ... well ... magical, lol, so we've let the thought preserver.


----------



## limr

Awwww, I forgot about this picture. My girls were little when I first got them, too.


----------



## Gary A.

awwww ... very cute.


----------



## limr

And my mother's cat, Luciana (Lucy). Poor thing died suddenly about 1.5 years ago. Blood clot in her leg hit a nerve and her legs weren't working. Sent her into a panic and cardiac arrest. We couldn't even get her to the vet.


----------



## Gary A.

The big Koi just breached three times in succession.


----------



## Gary A.

In the evening it is prone to leaping out of the water ... I suspect to catch flying insects. It makes this whoosh and then a big splash. If you're quick, you can see its white underside.


----------



## Gary A.

Now it's back to feeding on the string algae on the sides of the pond.


----------



## limr

Cool.


----------



## Gary A.

To go with Mary Lou's binos, I picked up a 10x monocular. I thought it would be easier to carry in a camera bag than a bino. After I use it I try to turn it off, lol.


----------



## Gary A.

So you coming with us to Laguna Beach for the play?


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook must really be wiped out. Usually, around 4:00 p.m., she's like clock-work staring at me as a reminder to feed her. Today she's nowhere in sight.


----------



## Gary A.

I think she sold another Wheaten. At the nursery a couple stopped and paid a lot of attention to The Cook.


----------



## Gary A.

After a bit of a conversation and a lot of petting and some Cookie stories ... they said they were looking to adopt a dog and after today ... probably a Wheaten.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> So you coming with us to Laguna Beach for the play?



Would if I could!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> After a bit of a conversation and a lot of petting and some Cookie stories ... they said they were looking to adopt a dog and after today ... probably a Wheaten.



I saw a dog today that looked like he could have been a Wheaten. When the dog and his humans passed us on the trail, I said, "Hi Cookie!"

All dogs that look like the Cook are now called "Cookie" in my mind.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit of a conversation and a lot of petting and some Cookie stories ... they said they were looking to adopt a dog and after today ... probably a Wheaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a dog today that looked like he could have been a Wheaten. When the dog and his humans passed us on the trail, I said, "Hi Cookie!"
> 
> All dogs that look like the Cook are now called "Cookie" in my mind.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Gary A.

These kids were in the tree.


----------



## Gary A.

They all jumped down and ran to pet Cookie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

She looks like she is loving the attention!


----------



## Gary A.

Cook has had two ACL operations, a year apart. Here she is after coming home from her first operation.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Waiting for pictures to copy from the phone to my computer...


----------



## limr

All of the following were shot on my Galaxy 4s.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

There's something about this next one that I just really like.


----------



## limr

This is 5 minutes from my school and one of my favorite places to walk. Not many people go up to the top of the dam - most stick to the plaza below - and it can be very meditative to walk down that yellow line in the middle, looking straight ahead.


----------



## limr

From today's walk after I ran out of film:


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

These are nice.  I really like the bee in flight shot.


----------



## limr

Thanks! I really liked that bee, too.
One more from today (you can see why I couldn't stand not to take any pictures!):


----------



## snowbear

We are starting to see some color here.


----------



## Gary A.

A little PP and the bee image will pop.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> A little PP and the bee image will pop.



A contrast boost, a touch of fade correction and sharpening...what do we think?


----------



## limr

To contrast with the other sunflower shot, here's the same shot with TriX and a Minolta SR-1:


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little PP and the bee image will pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contrast boost, a touch of fade correction and sharpening...what do we think?
> View attachment 87272
Click to expand...

Better .. but really kick-in the contrast and see what you see ...


----------



## Gary A.

The Galaxy 4s is sharper than the B&W sunflower.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Better .. but really kick-in the contrast and see what you see ...



Comme ça?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The Galaxy 4s is sharper than the B&W sunflower.



Yeah, it is. I like them both, though.


----------



## snerd

Been watching Walking Dead lol!!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> And good night to you too, Astro, even though you had to mention the football "game."
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> At least Notre Dame has a good shot at beating FSU.


Good night.

been busy processing soccer game pics ... and other pics.  and just plain being lazy.


----------



## snerd

I never got out of bed today!! Pathetic!


----------



## astroNikon

snerd said:


> Been watching Walking Dead lol!!


That show is just totally unrealistic


----------



## astroNikon

Socceroos-41 copy by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

Trees1-1a by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

It would have been better if she was holding up a leaf ... but hey ...



Socceroos-50a by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

Socceroos-51 copy by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

There's always the cute .... dragging a stick portrait




Socceroos-54 copy by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Day of the Dead
Hollywood Forever


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Leonore


----------



## snowbear

Good afternoon, Marija.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a foreigner! You are!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we're all foreigners somewhere!
Click to expand...




snowbear said:


> Good afternoon, Marija.



Good afternoon foreigners!


----------



## sm4him

Hey there, Charlie!


----------



## sm4him

Oh, and Hey there Marija too...


----------



## snowbear

Bell let me sleep in.  She is no longer a demon!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Oh, and Hey there Marija too...


hey ma

drinking some coffee with me?


----------



## sm4him

I think I'm gonna try to only go back a few pages and catch up on some of yesterday. I don't think I can possibly muddle my way through the entire weekend of LB postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

How was the trip, Sharon?


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, Marija.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Hey there Marija too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey ma
> 
> drinking some coffee with me?
Click to expand...

Of course, daughter!  Got up late this morning, so just on my first cup.
What time is it there?


----------



## snowbear

You missed a pretty good dance party while you were gone.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> How was the trip, Sharon?



How was the trip?  Well...the air show performance was worth it all.
Does that tell you anything? LOL


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, Marija.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Hey there Marija too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey ma
> 
> drinking some coffee with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, daughter!  Got up late this morning, so just on my first cup.
> What time is it there?
Click to expand...

it's 13:09 or 1:09 pm


----------



## snowbear

There's a new whatzit.  Good luck.


----------



## sm4him

After taking way longer than it should to get there Friday night because of a bad accident on the interstate, we then had a time getting to the airport on Saturday morning. We got there before the gates even opened, and it still took nearly an hour to go the last .25 miles to turn into the airport parking lot, and at 45 minutes after that waiting in line for admittance even though we had tickets. But we also had bags to get checked.


----------



## snowbear

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.

OK, Marija.  You are currently six hours ahead of us on the east coast of the US.


----------



## mmaria

yup


----------



## sm4him

But the worst part was that the Rome airport, while they are used to hosting air shows, were NOT used to dealing with the crowds they drew by having the Thunderbirds headline their airshow.

Lines for food quickly became over an hour-long wait. I would rather go hungry than stand in a line that long, so I didn't eat anything, until my sister went and got us something. They also ran out of a lot of stuff, so "lunch" ended up being a giant pretzel.

To make matters worse, she went in search of some water for me and came up empty. They were OUT of bottled water (and hadn't allowed you to bring in your own).

So I ended up dehydrated and my legs and back started cramping up pretty bad on the car ride home. Getting OUT of the airport parking area was even worse than getting in!

After getting dehydrated and cramping up, I then woke up about 5 a.m. on Sunday with a migraine. Fun times!


----------



## sm4him

BUT: The air show really was worth it. It had been far, far too long since I'd been to one and I'd forgotten how fun they really are!

I haven't even BEGUN to process any of the pictures.


----------



## mmaria

sounds like fun  

waiting for pictures


----------



## limr

Sharon!!!


----------



## limr

Good morning Charlie!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Sharon!!!


Lenny!!!


----------



## limr

Good afternoon, Marija!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Lenny!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny!!!
Click to expand...




I just read about your weekend. Sorry about the traffic and food clusterjam, but glad the show was worth it.


----------



## limr

How are we all handling Monday so far?


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, Marija.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Hey there Marija too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey ma
> 
> drinking some coffee with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, daughter!  Got up late this morning, so just on my first cup.
> What time is it there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's 13:09 or 1:09 pm
Click to expand...

Are you in Spain .. Portugal ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> How are we all handling Monday so far?


Wish it was Saturday


----------



## astroNikon

Not much movement in the Leaderboard
except Snerd posted away to move ahead of a tie
and John is posting like a bandit on Coffee + RedBull.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are we all handling Monday so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Wish it was Saturday
Click to expand...


For realz, yo.


----------



## sm4him

I seriously need another Saturday before I can face this Monday.
Alas, being sick for two days last week has put me hopelessly behind at work, so off I go.

Soon.
Really, really soon.

Well, perhaps after ONE more cup of coffee.


----------



## limr

It's 38 degrees at the moment.


----------



## snowbear

Have fun at work.


----------



## limr

Today is my longest day at work.


----------



## snowbear

I go back to work next Tuesday.


----------



## limr

I love Mondays this semester.


----------



## limr

Well, I don't love them until 9pm when I pull into the driveway after work. But I do love 9pm on a Monday.


----------



## limr

Gong back to work after vacation suuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> It's 38 degrees at the moment.


A whopping 46F here. Far, far too cold for me already, and it's only October. I swear, I don't know how I'm gonna get through this winter.


----------



## snowbear

38F, here.  I'll wait a little while before I open the windows.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, have you seen the new whatsit?


----------



## limr

38F even in Maryland? I guess that front reaches pretty far south.


----------



## limr

2 minutes to 9 and we've hit 40F!

It just occurred to me that I might need something warmer than my jean jacket.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> 38F even in Maryland? I guess that front reaches pretty far south.


We're not exactly tropical, here!  I'm going by the weather service - I'll let you know in a minute - I have to take trash out.


----------



## limr

Lunchbox packed. I have to bring food for the entire day, so I have three little meals: steel-cut crockpot oatmeal with yogurt and honey, leftover trout, sweet potato and broccoli rabe, and a tunafish sandwich. I just made the tuna. Zelda is going to be happy. She loooooves the water drained from the tuna. Mrs.Parker doesn't like it. In fact, she's a little scared of it, which cracks me up. But it's okay - Zelda is a little bit skinny and Mrs.Parker is a bit chunky, so I'm trying to get Zelda to eat a bit more and Mrs Parker to eat a bit less.


----------



## limr

I would have totally postwhored that, but I have to get myself ready for work now. 

Le sigh.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe, the "little" kitty is bigger than Bell, but she is solid muscle.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias y'all Leaderboarders.


----------



## Gary A.

I think we're just posting because of momentum. We've all slacked off. Especially Charlie. He was posting like a bat-out-of-hell at one point.


----------



## Gary A.

It's 63F this morning.


----------



## Gary A.

This is a busy week for me. Evening appointments on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Gary A.

A big "Welcome Back" to Sharon.


----------



## Gary A.

I guess everybody's gone ...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I guess everybody's gone ...


Yup, I'm not here either.


----------



## Braineack

this weekend i didn't shoot below f/6.3 or longer than 50mm; it was tough.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody's gone ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm not here either.
Click to expand...

Morning Astro, if your not here ... then where are you? How was your weekend?


----------



## Gary A.

Braineack said:


> this weekend i didn't shoot below f/6.3 or longer than 50mm; it was tough.


You break your zoom?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I think we're just posting because of momentum. We've all slacked off. Especially Charlie. He was posting like a bat-out-of-hell at one point.



I've met my goal.  Everything else is frosting.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're just posting because of momentum. We've all slacked off. Especially Charlie. He was posting like a bat-out-of-hell at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've met my goal.  Everything else is frosting.
Click to expand...

Nahh ... you're just saving yourself for that sprint to the finish line. That's why I kick looking that the distance between us ... I am have respect and fear your closing kick.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody's gone ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm not here either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Astro, if your not here ... then where are you? How was your weekend?
Click to expand...

My sleeping self is typing, the other half is at work.

Weekend was good .. my soccer team WON ... so all went well.
It rained alot ... so I was unable to get any space-type pictures.

I got my TC 2x and used it on my 80-200 ... nice ... though the lens was designed for AF first and not MF.  Can't wait to test it on the 300mm that I should get in a few days.  I needed a longer lens that is quick to move to get the International Space Station.

I'm going to try the TC on my telescope too .. why not .. might be neat to play with 5,000mm


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everybody's gone ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm not here either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Astro, if your not here ... then where are you? How was your weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sleeping self is typing, the other half is at work.
> 
> Weekend was good .. my soccer team WON ... so all went well.
> It rained alot ... so I was unable to get any space-type pictures.
> 
> I got my TC 2x and used it on my 80-200 ... nice ... though the lens was designed for AF first and not MF.  Can't wait to test it on the 300mm that I should get in a few days.  I needed a longer lens that is quick to move to get the International Space Station.
Click to expand...

I love images from space ... I really love that stuff. But I think youse peoples that shoot that are crazy. Crazy as bat crap.


----------



## Gary A.

Coffee is good.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I love images from space ... I really love that stuff. But I think youse peoples that shoot that are crazy. Crazy as bat crap.


I love images from space too, but I have a hard time breathing in space.

So I tend to just stay on earth and take pics.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're just posting because of momentum. We've all slacked off. Especially Charlie. He was posting like a bat-out-of-hell at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've met my goal.  Everything else is frosting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nahh ... you're just saving yourself for that sprint to the finish line. That's why I kick looking that the distance between us ... I am have respect and fear your closing kick.
Click to expand...

I have met (and surpassed) my goal.  I am not one of those people that is competitive in everything.


----------



## astroNikon

ooh, I'm going to try the TC on my telescope too .. why not .. might be neat to play with 5,000mm and 10 inches of light gathering.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, Len isn't around so I got sloppy. "of space". I'm still on my first cup. I once had a conversation with a guy who was asleep. It was weird ... not weird weird ... but oddly weird.


----------



## Braineack

Gary A. said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend i didn't shoot below f/6.3 or longer than 50mm; it was tough.
> 
> 
> 
> You break your zoom?
Click to expand...


no. I broke my habits.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> A big "Welcome Back" to Sharon.





Gary A. said:


> I guess everybody's gone ...



Good morning, and thanks, Gary! I've missed all of you, as much as you can really "miss" people you've never actually met!
I will likely not be on too much for the next few days, at least. Just have too much to get accomplished.
I'm usually always logged in while I'm at work though, so I'll still pop in with a comment here and there, just not much actual postwhoring.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're just posting because of momentum. We've all slacked off. Especially Charlie. He was posting like a bat-out-of-hell at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've met my goal.  Everything else is frosting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nahh ... you're just saving yourself for that sprint to the finish line. That's why I kick looking that the distance between us ... I am have respect and fear your closing kick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met (and surpassed) my goal.  I am not one of those people that is competitive in everything.
Click to expand...

I'm not letting down my guard Charlie. But I'm terrible competitive. It was so hard to control when I played with my kids  ... I had to keep telling myself that I didn't need to win. I didn't need to win ... I didn't need to win.


----------



## Gary A.

Braineack said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend i didn't shoot below f/6.3 or longer than 50mm; it was tough.
> 
> 
> 
> You break your zoom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. I broke my habits.
Click to expand...

Is that a good thing or a bad thing ... or just a thing.


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend i didn't shoot below f/6.3 or longer than 50mm; it was tough.
> 
> 
> 
> You break your zoom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no. I broke my habits.
Click to expand...

thought you were using your 35mm f/8 prime lens ?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> ooh, I'm going to try the TC on my telescope too .. why not .. might be neat to play with 5,000mm and 10 inches of light gathering.


crazy as bat crap


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I'm not letting down my guard Charlie. But I'm terrible competitive. It was so hard to control when I played with my kids  ... I had to keep telling myself that I didn't need to win. I didn't need to win ... I didn't need to win.


The very first game I played with my kids I won. He was upset .. I never won again until they got really older.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Okay, Len isn't around so I got sloppy. "of space". I'm still on my first cup. I once had a conversation with a guy who was asleep. It was weird ... not weird weird ... but oddly weird.



I had MANY conversations with my youngest son while he was asleep.  You'd THINK you had successfully woken him up because he would be responding to you in complete sentences (which sometimes even made sense), but then he didn't remember a thing about it a few minutes later when he ACTUALLY woke up.
One of the most memorable ones was when this LONG conversation we had one morning when he told me all about these really fascinating facts he'd learned about one of the states (I think he was in 3rd grade at the time). A short time later, I asked him to remind me about one of the facts because it was so interesting, but I'd forgotten exactly what it was.

He said, "what are you talking about? I don't know anything about Connecticut. That's not anything like what we're studying in Geography right now." He had sleep-talked the entire fascinating conversation.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm sleep talking now .. or sleep typing.


----------



## sm4him

My dad also used to talk while asleep, using complete sentences. But the really weird part was that he sometimes spoke in what seemed to be a foreign language, like maybe Gaelic.
My father couldn't speak a WORD of any foreign language when he was awake.

But this was not just nonsense words. You could tell it was some actual language, with syntax and structure.  I really wonder if perhaps his parents spoke some Gaelic (they were both born in Ireland) when he was a child, and he'd subconsciously retained some of it.


----------



## snowbear

> But I'm terrible competitive. It was so hard to control when I played with my kids ... I had to keep telling myself that I didn't need to win. I didn't need to win ... I didn't need to win.


My niece is anal about that, too. 
Not me; I prefer to relax and enjoy things without worrying who's in front of me and how far.  I play scrabble without keeping score.

Edit: quote didn't work on post.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Len isn't around so I got sloppy. "of space". I'm still on my first cup. I once had a conversation with a guy who was asleep. It was weird ... not weird weird ... but oddly weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had MANY conversations with my youngest son while he was asleep.  You'd THINK you had successfully woken him up because he would be responding to you in complete sentences (which sometimes even made sense), but then he didn't remember a thing about it a few minutes later when he ACTUALLY woke up.
> One of the most memorable ones was when this LONG conversation we had one morning when he told me all about these really fascinating facts he'd learned about one of the states (I think he was in 3rd grade at the time). A short time later, I asked him to remind me about one of the facts because it was so interesting, but I'd forgotten exactly what it was.
> 
> He said, "what are you talking about? I don't know anything about Connecticut. That's not anything like what we're studying in Geography right now." He had sleep-talked the entire fascinating conversation.
Click to expand...

LOL ... This was at the NCO club. This sergeant was at the end of the bar, standing up with his fist wrapped tightly around his beer bottle and he had this odd unfocused stare. You could speak with him, but his replies came slow and ... like from somewhere else. Almost like he was benignly possessed. Like your son, he didn't remember any of it. Later, when I questioned him, he laughed and said "Yeah, I always do that."


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> My dad also used to talk while asleep, using complete sentences. But the really weird part was that he sometimes spoke in what seemed to be a foreign language, like maybe Gaelic.
> My father couldn't speak a WORD of any foreign language when he was awake.
> 
> But this was not just nonsense words. You could tell it was some actual language, with syntax and structure.  I really wonder if perhaps his parents spoke some Gaelic (they were both born in Ireland) when he was a child, and he'd subconsciously retained some of it.


 ... that was being possessed.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> But I'm terrible competitive. It was so hard to control when I played with my kids ... I had to keep telling myself that I didn't need to win. I didn't need to win ... I didn't need to win.
> 
> 
> 
> My niece is anal about that, too.
> Not me; I prefer to relax and enjoy things without worrying who's in front of me and how far.  I play scrabble without keeping score.
> 
> Edit: quote didn't work on post.
Click to expand...

Scrabble isn't competitive enough for me, no time limit. I like Boggle.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Scrabble isn't competitive enough for me, no time limit. I like Boggle.


I don't keep score in  that either.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I came home to this on Friday.

People drive me insane.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> I came home to this on Friday.
> 
> People drive me insane.



I would email that picture to the company and ask them which part of "No Soliciting" they were having trouble grasping.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> [
> 
> I would email that picture to the company and ask them which part of "No Soliciting" they were having trouble grasping.


 
I did.  I don't expect a response.

Here is a write up from a different forum I did on my favorite interaciton with a solicitor.

To set the scene, it's a lovely Monday night, and I'm up on a ladder, 20 feet off the ground, covered in paint and stucco patch busting my hump trying to get my house ready to sell... when I see him.
Mid 20's, collard shirt, clipboard and credentials on a lanyard.
Soliciting punk: [staring at the “No Soliciting” sign conspicuously displayed on my front door] "Hey there... I was just about to knock on your door. You the king of the castle?"
Me: "No. My wife is. What do you need?"
SP: "Your vote."
M: [on my way down the ladder covered in evidence of messy repairs] "Nah, you need reading lessons. The sign on the door says 'No Soliciting'".
SP: "Yeah, I saw that, but I'm not selling anything."
M: "Well thank God. Prostitution is illegal"
SP: "Huh?"
M: "The only aspect of solicitation that deals with trading services for money, by definition, is prostitution. You AREN'T a prostitute....... are you?"
SP: "Well no, but..."
M: "Then why are you still here?? Go away, and have a good night."
SP: "But I'm not selling anything!"
M: "You've established that. I'm sure your parents are thrilled you haven't succumbed to the world’s oldest profession. Kudos to you. Now take another look at the sign, and go away."
SP: "Wow. You're a jerk."
M: "Yes. I'm also literate, and value my privacy.... and that's two of the defining differences between us."
SP: "Huh?"
M: "Why are you still here?"
SP: [apparently forgetting he just called me a jerk] "We need your vote."
M: "Who do you represent?"
SP: "Why?"
M: "As lf this moment, I'm launching my campaign against him/her."
SP: "Oh... never mind." [scurries away]
People are hilarious.


----------



## snowbear

I like to select one piece of junk mail that has a prepaid return envelope; then I'll put all the other junk mail into it and mail it back.  Whatever fits and feels heavy, goes.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I like to select one piece of junk mail that has a prepaid return envelope; then I'll put all the other junk mail into it and mail it back.  Whatever fits and feels heavy, goes.


 

Tape it to a cinder block.


----------



## Gary A.

Actually, our Supreme Court has ruled that the distribution of political and religious speech transcends ones rights to privacy. It is a narrow ruling which means they cannot break into your house, but they can knock on your door, even if you live in a private/gated community.


----------



## snowbear

Autumnal cleaning.  I just pitched a couple of old B&H catalogs.  And a crap load of magazines that were given to us by someone.


----------



## snowbear

I once mailed back a piece of political begging (a.k.a. fundraising) junk mail.  I drew a mustache, goatee and black eye on the candidates picture first.


----------



## Braineack

Sermons Are &#8220;Fair Game&#8221; in Houston &#8212; The Real Warning in the Subpoena Scandal &ndash; AlbertMohler.com



> When news broke earlier this week that the attorneys working for the City of Houston had issued subpoenas to pastors for sermons, I was fairly certain that some mistake had been made. When the actual text of the subpoena came to me, I could hardly believe my eyes. Here was a legal demand, sent to Christian pastors in the name of one of America’s largest cities, to surrender “all speeches, presentations, or sermons related to HERO (an anti-discrimination ordinance), the Petition, Mayor Annise Parker, homosexuality, or gender identity prepared by, delivered by, revised by, or approved by you or in your possession.”


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I once mailed back a piece of political begging (a.k.a. fundraising) junk mail.  I drew a mustache, goatee and black eye on the candidates picture first.



A number of years later, the candidate was arrested and convicted of corruption charges.  I guess I should have drawn black & white stripes on his suit.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I once mailed back a piece of political begging (a.k.a. fundraising) junk mail.  I drew a mustache, goatee and black eye on the candidates picture first.


LOL ... I used to run campaigns .... i would have framed and hung that.

Gary


----------



## Gary A.

There was a political activist and satirist here in California who ran or office. He actually defaced his own billboards. His name was Tucker.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> There was a political activist and satirist here in California who ran or office. He actually defaced his own billboards.* His name was Tucker.*



^I'm guessing you told us his name because it had a little something to do with HOW he defaced his own billboards?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a political activist and satirist here in California who ran or office. He actually defaced his own billboards.* His name was Tucker.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm guessing you told us his name because it had a little something to do with HOW he defaced his own billboards?
Click to expand...

LOL ... yes ... lol


----------



## snowbear

I just posted a new whatsit hint image. This one should be a give-away.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once mailed back a piece of political begging (a.k.a. fundraising) junk mail.  I drew a mustache, goatee and black eye on the candidates picture first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A number of years later, the candidate was arrested and convicted of corruption charges.  I guess I should have drawn black & white stripes on his suit.
Click to expand...

You want to talk about corrupt politicians ..... look no further than the Detroit metro area in the past decade or more .... it was everywhere.
Mayor, city council, aids, workers, fund raisers, library, pension boards, lawyers related to detroit work, etc etc etc etc ... everyone was doing it it seems.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I just posted a new whatsit hint image. This one should be a give-away.


 
Yes.  It was.  New one's up!


----------



## astroNikon

I found a partial Detroit corruption list ==> Public Corruption Talley: List of individuals charged in Detroit - Fox 2 News Headlines



> _Posted: Mar 11, 2013 6:09 PM EDTUpdated: Mar 11, 2013 6:09 PM EDT_
> 
> United States Attorney’s Office Eastern District of Michigan -
> *Monica Conyers*, former City Council President Pro Tem and Trustee of the City’s General Retirement System, pleaded guilty to a bribery conspiracy and was sentenced to 37 months
> 
> *Rayford Jackson*, former consultant to Synagro Technologies (an environmental technology company from Houston), pled guilty to bribing Councilwoman Conyers and was sentenced to 5 years in prison.
> 
> *James Rosendall*, former President of Synagro of Michigan, pled guilty to a bribery conspiracy and was sentenced to 11 months.
> 
> *John Clark* - former Chief of Staff to the then Detroit City Council President Kenneth Cockrel, Jr., pleaded guilty to lying to agents of the Federal Bureau of Investigation ("FBI") during their corruption investigation relating to the Synagro Technologies, Inc. ("Synagro") sludge hauling contract. Clark was sentenced to 5 months in prison and two years of supervised release.
> 
> *Samuel L. Riddle, Jr.*, was sentenced to 37 months for his role in conspiring to bribe Southfield City Councilman William Lattimore in connection with the Southfield City Council's approval of the relocation of a pawn shop and other related offenses. In addition, Riddle was sentenced on charges that he conspired with Detroit City Councilwoman Monica Conyers to extort money from individuals having business before the Detroit City Council and the Board of
> Trustees of the General Retirement System.
> 
> *Mary Waters* was sentenced to one-year probation for her role in the Southfield
> conspiracy.
> 
> *William Lattimore*, a former member of the Southfield City Council, was sentenced to 18 months in federal prison today based on his conviction for bribery.
> 
> *DeDan C. Milton* (former Executive Assistant to the former Mayor of Detroit), *Kandia Milton *(Liaison to City Council for the former Mayor, and later Deputy Mayor) and *Jerry Rivers* (a former police officer) all pleaded guilty to participating in a bribery conspiracy relating to the sale of property by the City of Detroit – namely, a 160-acre campsite in Livingston County called Camp Brighton/Detroit Recreation Camp. DeDan Milton was sentenced to 37 months, Kandia Milton was sentenced to 14 months and Rivers received 12 months and a day.
> 
> *Glenn Blanton*, former Director of Cobo Hall Civic Center (Detroit's municipal
> convention center), pled guilty to obstruction of justice in connection with his receipt of bribes, cooperated with the government, and was sentenced to 12 months in prison.
> 
> *Lou Pavledes*, former Director of Cobo Hall Civic Center, pled guilty to structuring his receipt of bribe payments to evade currency reporting requirements, cooperated with the government, and was sentenced to 14 months.
> 
> *Karl Kado*, President of Metro Services Organization, a municipal contractor,
> pled guilty to evading taxes associated with moneys used to bribe public officials,
> cooperated with the government, and was sentenced to probation.
> 
> *Derrick Miller*, former Chief Administrative Officer of the City of Detroit, pleaded
> guilty to corruption and tax offenses. Awaiting sentencing.
> 
> *Emma Bell*, a former fundraiser for Kwame Kilpatrick, pleaded guilty to two counts of tax evasion. She is awaiting sentencing.
> 
> *Victor Mercado*, former Director of the City of Detroit Water and Sewerage Department has pleaded guilty to a superseding information charging him with one count of conspiracy related to the ongoing public corruption trial of formerMayor Kwame Kilpatrick, his father Bernard Kilpatrick and long time friend Bobby Ferguson.
> 
> *Andrew Park* - an owner and executive of Asian Village Detroit, Inc. ("Asian Village"), Pangborn Technovations, Inc. ("PTI"), and the Security Communication Alert Network ("SCAN"), was sentenced to twelve months in prison and two years of supervised release based on Park's December 17, 2010 guilty plea to tax evasion for his failure to report and pay taxes. Park was also ordered to restitution in the amount of $302,000.
> 
> *Jon Rutherford* - president and CEO of Metro Emergency Services, Inc., (MES) was sentenced to 21 months in prison, followed by three years supervised release and Judith Bugaiski, the former Controller of MES, was sentenced to three years probation, with the first 90 days to be served in a residential re-entry program. Bugaiski was also ordered to pay $69,445 to the Internal Revenue Service. Rutherford diverted grant money to himself, and channeled money into his property management company, DPR Management LLC, (DPR) so that he could use the money for political payments and campaign expenses. Bugaiski, at the direction of Rutherford, maintained the books and records, knowing that the information was false.
> 
> *Marc Andre Cunningham* - Former Executive Assistant to the Mayor of Detroit during the Kilpatrick Administration, pleaded guilty to conspiracy to commit bribery. At the request of former mayor Kwame Kilpatrick, Cunningham agreed to reward the former mayor for supporting the pension fund deal by paying the former mayor's father, Bernard Kilpatrick, a portion of the $300,000 commission that Cunningham received from the venture capital firm. After Cunningham received his periodic commission payments from the venture capital firm, he gave a portion of that money (in amounts between $4,000 to $6,000), in cash, to Bernard Kilpatrick. The total amount of cash Cunningham paid to Bernard Kilpatrick was at least $15,000. He is awaiting sentence.
> 
> *Tabitha Goodner* - former Operations Manager of XCEL Construction Services,
> Inc. pleaded guilty to her role in the bid-rigging case against Bobby Ferguson.
> Goodner submitted false documents as part of an effort to allow Ferguson Enterprises, Inc. to bid on, perform and receive payment for public works projects awarded by the Michigan Department of Transportation. Goodner was ordered to by a $5,000 fine.
> 
> *Shakib Deria* - former Project Executive and former Director of Demolition and Environmental Remediation at Ferguson Enterprises, Inc. pleaded guilty for his role in the bid-rigging case against Bobby Ferguson involving the Garden View Estates public housing project in Detroit. Deria helped Bobby W. Ferguson obtain $171,000.00 in cash through eighteen separate withdrawals of $9,500.00 each made from that account. The two structured the withdrawals into amounts under $10,000.00 in an effort to avoid having those transactions reported to
> federal authorities. Deria received a sentence of 36 months probation.
> 
> *Rodney Burrell* - A businessman from Northville, Michigan pleaded guilty for his
> role in the Ferguson bid-rigging conspiracy case involving the Garden View
> Estates public housing project in Detroit. Burrell falsely inflated project bid
> documents submitted in the name of BURRELL's company called R & R Heavy
> Haulers. A second defendant named Brian Dodds also pleaded guilty to
> participating in the same bid rigging scheme on behalf of his company D & R
> Earthmoving. The false bids were created at the direction of Bobby Ferguson and
> were used as part of a dishonest scheme to make it appear that the $11.9 million
> bid submitted by Bobby W. Ferguson's company Ferguson Enterprises, Inc. was
> the "lowest" bid presented to perform demolition, earth work, and utilities
> installation at the Garden View Estates project. Both received a sentence of 24
> months probation.
> 
> *Charlie Golden* - former Assistant Superintendent of Buildings for the City of
> Detroit, pleaded guilty to one count of bribery. Golden admitted to meeting with
> a City contractor whose contracts Golden supervised and accepted a $10,000
> bribe payment which Golden intended to use to pay for the installation of a range
> hood and fan at his privately-owned church. He is awaiting sentencing.
> 
> *Roy Dixon* - president of Onyx Capital Advisers, was charged in a superseding
> indictment with defrauding and embezzling over $3 million from the two City of
> Detroit pension funds and a City of Pontiac pension fund. Dixon also was
> charged with conspiring with former City of Detroit Treasurer Jeffrey Beasley to
> give Beasley and others bribes in order to secure approval of Dixon's requests for investment money from pension funds. Dixon was added as a defendant in a
> superseding indictment that had originally named Beasley alone with conspiring
> with others to personally enrich himself and his co-conspirators by accepting
> bribes in return for approving investment requests to the Detroit pension funds.
> The superseding indictment also adds a new charge against Beasley for taking a
> bribe from Dixon. Both are awaiting trial.
> 
> *Chauncey Mayfield* - former investment advisor to the two City of Detroit
> pension funds, pleaded guilty to conspiring with former Detroit Treasurer Jeffrey
> Beasley to pay him bribes in exchange for new business from the pension funds,
> Mayfield admitted that between 2006 and 2008 he had an agreement with the
> then City Treasurer Beasley to pay bribes to Beasley and others to influence
> Beasley's decisions as a Trustee of Detroit's Police and Fire Retirement System
> and General Retirement System. He is awaiting sentencing.
> 
> *Kwame Kipatrick, Bernard Kilpatrick and Bobby Ferguson.*
> 
> *Michael Woodhouse* - awaiting re-trial
> 
> 
> *Calvin Hall* - awaiting re-trial
> 
> 
> *Alonzo Bates* - former Detroit City Councilman hired and paid "ghost"
> employees and accepted free construction services in exchange for favorable
> voting as a council member. Received a sentence of 33 months and ordered to
> pay restitution in the amount of $91,168.
> 
> 
> *Mike Rosette* - contractor made false statements to FBI in regards to the Bates
> investigation and was sentenced to one year probation and ordered to pay a
> $5,000 fine.
> 
> 
> *Britni Barber* - Bates' ghost employee, pleaded guilty to theft and sentenced to
> 2 years probation and ordered to pay restitution in the amount of $32,000.
> 
> 
> *Verenda Arnold* - Bates' ghost employee, pleaded guilty to theft and sentenced
> to 2 years probation and ordered to pay restitution in the amount of $43,000.
> 37 individuals charged, 32 convictions, 5 awaiting trial, including Ferguson, 6
> awaiting sentencing.
> 
> *37 individuals charged, 32 convictions, 5 awaiting trial, including Ferguson, 6
> awaiting sentencing.*


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I found a partial Detroit corruption list ==>


 
My Lord.  It's only partial becuase they ran out of room on the internet to post the rest.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a partial Detroit corruption list ==>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord.  It's only partial becuase they ran out of room on the internet to post the rest.
Click to expand...

Yeah, even a local activist fighting against corruption was caught stealing ==> Robert Davis pleads guilty to federal crimes | News  - Home


----------



## Gary A.

Firstly, it is very sad whenever that happens. 

Secondly, hey Astro why did you Disagree on my picture of a chef flipping a steak?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> <snip>
> But this was not just nonsense words. You could tell it was some actual language, with syntax and structure.  I really wonder if perhaps his parents spoke some Gaelic (they were both born in Ireland) when he was a child, and he'd subconsciously retained some of it.



People speak a foreign language better (in terms of both fluency and accuracy) better when inhibitions are lowered, such as after a drink or two. Of course, more than that and you can't even speak your own native language anymore, so there are diminishing returns 

But there are cases of people coming out of a coma and being able to speak another language fluently. There's a lot going on in our brains; we just don't always have access to it all.

And while it would be awesome to have more access to foreign language skills/knowledge when I'm awake or not drunk, I'm pretty glad I don't have access to what else is probably crammed into my brain. It's bad enough seeing only a fraction of the crap spinning around up there!


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Len ... you see my take on your now famous bee?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Secondly, hey Astro why did you Disagree on my picture of a chef flipping a steak?


I did?
probably a "touch" mistake when I was trying to roll through stuff on my phone
what post was it ?


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, hey Astro why did you Disagree on my picture of a chef flipping a steak?
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> probably a "touch" mistake when I was trying to roll through stuff on my phone
> what post was it ?
Click to expand...

I just went through my "activity" and it doesn't have any X Disagree's on it.  It shows the Agrees and Likes I've done.


----------



## astroNikon

wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??


----------



## Gary A.

Don't worry about it, it doesn't matter, lol. I didn't understand how a person can disagree with a photo ... that's just a photo. I'm thinking, you disagree that its a photo ... or think I shouldn't be shooting a chef preparing my dinner ... or maybe I shouldn't be having dinner ... maybe you disagree with fire... I was perplexed. If you disagree with all my image ... okay ... I get that ... but why this one and not the rest ...


----------



## Gary A.

Yes, I have issues, lol.


----------



## astroNikon

probably a "touch" disagree ... scrolling on the iPhone 5 isn't the biggest thing in the world.

I wouldn't disagree with a chef making dinner.


----------



## astroNikon

Maybe I disagreed because you were having a better dinner than me ?


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??


About 582 posts ago. 

Nearing 6K now.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??
> 
> 
> 
> About 582 posts ago.
> 
> Nearing 6K now.
Click to expand...

Gee thanks.
I would never have guessed to look at the post count ... even though I may have been curious on a date and time .. but who's counting .... lol


----------



## astroNikon

now I gotta look and see if I disagreed on anyone .. I know ONE that I did but that was at least a week ago and on someone else who is much more disagreeable.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Maybe I disagreed because you were having a better dinner than me ?


Then come on over.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> now I gotta look and see if I disagreed on anyone .. I know ONE that I did but that was at least a week ago and on someone else who is much more disagreeable.


I thought I was the most disagreeable ... something else to work on.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey Len ... you see my take on your now famous bee?



I did! I saw it this morning and was waiting to respond so it didn't get buried.



Gary A. said:


>



When I first saw it, it was quite startling, actually. And I was also looking at it on the netbook, which doesn't have the best resolution, so the shadows that are now black didn't look uniformly black. There were sort of blobs of black.

I'm at work now and it looks totally different on this screen. I love the yellow against the black background and the deep blue of the top of the frame. I do find myself wanting just a bit more detail on the bottom where the other bees and the center of the flower is.

It's definitely more dramatic a statement than I would have thought of making on my own, but I like it a lot!


----------



## limr

I have three Disagrees. Runnah gave me one because he doesn't like Rush. 
Two were given to me because I disagreed with that person's ideas in yet another pro-vs-amateur thread (THAT thread goes to nearly 20 pages of dead horse beating and they make fun of Leaderboard?? ) 

And THEN that person called me a troll 

Postwhore, maybe, but only within the confines of Leaderboard!


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... yes ... maybe a Postwhore but not a troll.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I have three Disagrees. Runnah gave me one because he doesn't like Rush.
> Two were given to me because I disagreed with that person's ideas in yet another pro-vs-amateur thread (THAT thread goes to nearly 20 pages of dead horse beating and they make fun of Leaderboard?? )
> 
> And THEN that person called me a troll
> 
> Postwhore, maybe, but only within the confines of Leaderboard!


I have four, ALL because of this thread, and all just to be "funny." Nothing funny about a "disagree" on your record.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Len ... you see my take on your now famous bee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did! I saw it this morning and was waiting to respond so it didn't get buried.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first saw it, it was quite startling, actually. And I was also looking at it on the netbook, which doesn't have the best resolution, so the shadows that are now black didn't look uniformly black. There were sort of blobs of black.
> 
> I'm at work now and it looks totally different on this screen. I love the yellow against the black background and the deep blue of the top of the frame. I do find myself wanting just a bit more detail on the bottom where the other bees and the center of the flower is.
> 
> It's definitely more dramatic a statement than I would have thought of making on my own, but I like it a lot!
Click to expand...

It was a quick look on the laptop. My good monitor on the desktop took a crap along with the computer when I did an update a few days ago. The blotchy stuff is easily fixed.


----------



## mmaria

Good evening crazy foreigners!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??
> 
> 
> 
> About 582 posts ago.
> 
> Nearing 6K now.
Click to expand...

What is nearing 6K now?


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Everyone, it's Marija!  Good evening to you Marija. What for dinner?


----------



## mmaria

Not going to post anything like this anymore "I'm not liking the way you composed both of the shots. be careful of distortion with lines also

sorry"

I've just seen that I got a disagree from OP

From now on, I like everything anyone posts!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Hey Everyone, it's Marija!  Good evening to you Marija. What for dinner?


I'm making some sweet corn right now


----------



## mmaria

how can you disagree with someone not liking something you shot?


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone, it's Marija!  Good evening to you Marija. What for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making some sweet corn right now
Click to expand...

mmmmhhhh ... how are you preparing the corn? I grew up in an agriculture community about 20 miles east of Los Angeles. We had the best corn anywhere. (Well maybe not anywhere ... but at least in the area.) All the specialty produce stores would advertise the corn as Chino Corn and charge more.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> how can you disagree with someone not liking something you shot?





mmaria said:


> how can you disagree with someone not liking something you shot?


Precisely!!!!  I think ... I need to ponder on that a bit ...


----------



## mmaria

I think no one likes my pictures... So what?


----------



## Gary A.

That's not true, all of us Leaderboarders love your images. (except maybe Astro).


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone, it's Marija!  Good evening to you Marija. What for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making some sweet corn right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmhhhh ... how are you preparing the corn? I grew up in an agriculture community about 20 miles east of Los Angeles. We had the best corn anywhere. (Well maybe not anywhere ... but at least in the area.) All the specialty produce stores would advertise the corn as Chino Corn and charge more.
Click to expand...

oh... tonight, frozen sweet corn just with salt. 3 minutes on the highest temp in a non stick pan..


but I add sweet corn everywhere, just love it, soups, grilled vegetables,,, well, everywhere


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> That's not true, all of us Leaderboarders love your images. (except maybe Astro).


nepotism rules!!!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... yes ... maybe a Postwhore but not a troll.



The funniest thing about that to me was that I had posted something in that thread, but it was several pages before the one I Disagreed with. He had completely ignored me until I Disagreed with him, then he dug back to find two posts of mine so he could give me revenge disagrees.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone, it's Marija!  Good evening to you Marija. What for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making some sweet corn right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmhhhh ... how are you preparing the corn? I grew up in an agriculture community about 20 miles east of Los Angeles. We had the best corn anywhere. (Well maybe not anywhere ... but at least in the area.) All the specialty produce stores would advertise the corn as Chino Corn and charge more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh... tonight, frozen sweet corn just with salt. 3 minutes on the highest temp in a non stick pan..
> 
> 
> but I add sweet corn everywhere, just love it, soups, grilled vegetables,,, well, everywhere
Click to expand...

My Mary Lou really likes corn as well. But she like it on the cob.


----------



## limr

Hey Marija!


----------



## limr

I had corn last night. Buzz got some at the farmers' market on Sat. It's one of the only vegetables he'll eat. It was okay, but I've had better. Late season.

Edit: And he only eats it on the cob, too, during the summer.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... yes ... maybe a Postwhore but not a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about that to me was that I had posted something in that thread, but it was several pages before the one I Disagreed with. He had completely ignored me until I Disagreed with him, then he dug back to find two posts of mine so he could give me revenge disagrees.
Click to expand...

what did I miss?


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Hey Marija!


Hey Leo


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... yes ... maybe a Postwhore but not a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about that to me was that I had posted something in that thread, but it was several pages before the one I Disagreed with. He had completely ignored me until I Disagreed with him, then he dug back to find two posts of mine so he could give me revenge disagrees.
Click to expand...

wow, an a-hole with a memory and without a life. (Much different then us Leaderboarders who are without life, (except Sharon she goes places and actually shoots), and without memory.


----------



## limr

Crap. The person hosting next month's book club just sent out our choices.

So far, the one getting the most votes is a New York Times Best Seller.

I jammin' hate best sellers.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> what did I miss?



This post:


limr said:


> I have three Disagrees. Runnah gave me one because he doesn't like Rush.
> Two were given to me because I disagreed with that person's ideas in yet another pro-vs-amateur thread (THAT thread goes to nearly 20 pages of dead horse beating and they make fun of Leaderboard?? )
> 
> And THEN that person called me a troll
> 
> Postwhore, maybe, but only within the confines of Leaderboard!


----------



## Gary A.

I am living vicariously through Ms. Sharon.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> My Mary Lou really like corn as well. But she like it on the cob.


 had to google it and still don't get it, too much interpretations. I like corn in every possible way.
What's cob?


----------



## limr

Memory is overrated


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Lou really like corn as well. But she like it on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> had to google it and still don't get it, too much interpretations. I like corn in every possible way.
> What's cob?
Click to expand...


When it's served on the ear instead of being cut off:


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Lou really like corn as well. But she like it on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> had to google it and still don't get it, too much interpretations. I like corn in every possible way.
> What's cob?
Click to expand...

Cob is the inner part that the corn is stuck in. You have the outer leaves - the husk, the hairy threads - the silk, the corn - the kernals and on the very inside the cob - the cob.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mary Lou really like corn as well. But she like it on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> had to google it and still don't get it, too much interpretations. I like corn in every possible way.
> What's cob?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it's served on the ear instead of being cut off:
Click to expand...

The whole enchilada is call the ear - the ear.


----------



## mmaria

oooooh I seeeeee 


and of course I like it that way too!

Thank you! I'm lost in English without you


----------



## mmaria

at least we call the silk thing the same, the silk


----------



## Gary A.

Leo's picture is of Corn-on-the-Cob. Mary Lou has switched from butter to Parmesan cheese.


----------



## snowbear

I have three disagrees, too - Mish gave me one from thew dance party the other night; Astro gave me one for retribution, I think; I don't know whom the other one is from or why - I don't care enough to look.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> The whole enchilada is call the ear - the ear.



Mmmm, corn enchiladas....


----------



## Gary A.

Sometimes we will BBQ the corn. When we put the corn directly on the grill, sometimes we'll cook it in the husk and sometimes with the leaves removed and cook it on-the-cob.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I have three disagrees, too - Mish gave me one from thew dance party the other night; Astro gave me one for retribution, I think; I don't know whom the other one is from or why - I don't care enough to look.


Says the person who doesn't keep score. lol


----------



## mmaria

happy 

learned something new today


----------



## snowbear

In the more rural parts of the US, the corn cob is versatile: it can be used to stopper (cork) bottles, make a child's doll, make a smoking pipe, and even wipe your . . . ah, it can be used to stopper bottles, make dolls and make pipes.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole enchilada is call the ear - the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, corn enchiladas....
Click to expand...

LOL ... I'm thinking of making eggplant and artichoke pizza tonight. I'll toss on an Alfredo sauce at the end.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three disagrees, too - Mish gave me one from thew dance party the other night; Astro gave me one for retribution, I think; I don't know whom the other one is from or why - I don't care enough to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person who doesn't keep score. lol
Click to expand...


I only mention it because I know it's important to you,  my brother.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have three disagrees, too - Mish gave me one from thew dance party the other night; Astro gave me one for retribution, I think; I don't know whom the other one is from or why - I don't care enough to look.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the person who doesn't keep score. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only mention it because I know it's important to you,  my brother.
Click to expand...

LOL ... thank you. I shall sleep easier tonight.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Sometimes we will BBQ the corn. When we put the corn directly on the grill, sometimes we'll cook it in the husk and sometimes with the leaves removed and cook it on-the-cob.


we bbq it or put directly on embers


----------



## Gary A.

We BBQ all the time. Keeps the house cooler.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... yes ... maybe a Postwhore but not a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about that to me was that I had posted something in that thread, but it was several pages before the one I Disagreed with. He had completely ignored me until I Disagreed with him, then he dug back to find two posts of mine so he could give me revenge disagrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, an a-hole with a memory and without a life. (Much different then us Leaderboarders who are without life, (except Sharon she goes places and actually shoots), and without memory.
Click to expand...


Although…I haven't yet provided any photographic PROOF of that. For all any of you know at this point, I may have made the whole trip up, and just not posted all weekend to make it LOOK right.   
Oh, and I guess I DID post the American Avocet photos last weekend.


----------



## snowbear

There's (almost) nothing like a pile of steamed crabs (Atlantic blue variety), corn on the cob (silver queen preferred) & a cold beer (Natty Bo if your near Bawlmer).  Spread out the newspaper and grab your claw breaker!


----------



## mmaria

I'm sooooo glad you're back ma 

yeah... missed you


----------



## limr

Mmmm, pizza.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Making sauce while the dough rises. Crushing herbs into the onions and garlic:


----------



## limr

Let the onions, garlic, and herbs brown a bit, then add liquid (I alternate stock and wine.) Let the liquid reduce until it's almost sticking, then add more liquid, scraping the bottom and stirring. Do this three or four more times. It's amazing how much flavor builds.


----------



## limr

I had the worst derp face ever, but the dough tossing was pretty good, so I edited it


----------



## limr

Not the prettiest one I've produced, but who cares what it looks like when it tastes that good!


----------



## mmaria

niceeeeeeeee


----------



## snowbear

Yummmm.


----------



## sm4him

Also-- I love corn. I like it just about any way you can cook it. On the cob or off, grilled, boiled, put in soup, or a casserole. CORN PUDDING, yum! (Which may very well be a "Southern thing.").

I usually have much of my backyard dedicated to growing corn, because it's better suited to it than my brother's yard. So we grow ALL the corn for our family in my yard.

But unfortunately, I don't eat much corn these days. Diverticulosis and corn do not play well together.
But sometimes I can't stand it and I eat some anyway.


----------



## mmaria

I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well

Can't do happy lately


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> But unfortunately, I don't eat much corn these days. Diverticulosis and corn do not play well together.


 

I tried to read that in stride, and got tripped up by Diverticulosis.  I shouldn't have seeing as I'm in the healthcare industry.

Shame on me.  I will now punish myself by sending me home for the day.

Paid of course.

[click]


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I had the worst derp face ever, but the dough tossing was pretty good, so I edited it


 
You look REALLY REALLY happy in that pic!


----------



## limr

I was happy AND I knew it!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well
> 
> Can't do happy lately


Awwww.  Can we help?


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well
> 
> Can't do happy lately
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.  Can we help?
Click to expand...

well... to be honest... don't think so... because also, in general, I'm just better in non-happy pictures than in happy ones. I just don't know how to pp happy


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well
> 
> Can't do happy lately
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.  Can we help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well... to be honest... don't think so... because also, in general, I'm just better in non-happy pictures than in happy ones. I just don't know how to pp happy
Click to expand...


Punch the exposure and saturation up, brighten the crap out of it!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Punch the exposure and saturation up, brighten the crap out of it!



can I say LMAO here?


thank you! still laughing!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punch the exposure and saturation up, brighten the crap out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I say LMAO here?
> 
> 
> thank you! still laughing!
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??
> 
> 
> 
> About 582 posts ago.
> 
> Nearing 6K now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is nearing 6K now?
Click to expand...

8k ...


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I had the worst derp face ever, but the dough tossing was pretty good, so I edited it




that is some super sophisticated Photoshop editing there.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the worst derp face ever, but the dough tossing was pretty good, so I edited it
> 
> 
> 
> that is some super sophisticated Photoshop editing there.
Click to expand...


I gots mad skillz.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??
> 
> 
> 
> About 582 posts ago.
> 
> Nearing 6K now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is nearing 6K now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8k ...
Click to expand...


Or even 9K.

Sorry, in my original post, that 9 I typed somehow came out upside down. I blame the keyboard; it must be malfunctioning.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well
> 
> Can't do happy lately
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.  Can we help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well... to be honest... don't think so... because also, in general, I'm just better in non-happy pictures than in happy ones. I just don't know how to pp happy
Click to expand...


Well, I can't like that. I want my daughter to be able to happily pp.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, when did we go over 8,000 posts ??
> 
> 
> 
> About 582 posts ago.
> 
> Nearing 6K now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is nearing 6K now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8k ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or even 9K.
> 
> Sorry, in my original post, that 9 I typed somehow came out upside down. I blame the keyboard; it must be malfunctioning.
Click to expand...

My keyboard does that all the time.


----------



## Gary A.

I buy my dough from Traders.


----------



## astroNikon

Dinner at Lenny's house


----------



## minicoop1985

Blorb. Guess I'm out of the running. Slipping too far behind after a couple days away from the forum.


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

I may have fixed my desktop.


----------



## Gary A.

minicoop1985 said:


> Blorb. Guess I'm out of the running. Slipping too far behind after a couple days away from the forum.



I dunno. If you post everyday I bet you can break into the Leaderboard.


----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

Dinner was something new for us, but quick and easy - a taco inspired casserole.  Sorry, it didn't survive long enough for photos.


----------



## Gary A.

Pizza here.


----------



## sm4him

I had way too much at lunch, so I skipped dinner and just processed some photos instead.


----------



## limr

Pictures!


----------



## sm4him

Here's an "outtake" from the Thunderbird photos:

You might just be TOO close if this is your uncropped shot of a Thunderbird jet:



 

  I think this was one of the two times that one of them came out of nowhere and about made me wet my pants!


----------



## sm4him

Going to start an actual photo thread with some of the others. Might post a few more in here too, since I won't try to post all the ones I've processed so far in the photo thread.


----------



## minicoop1985

That's close... wow.


----------



## limr

Shnikes, that's close!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Mother of God.






Best part is... my wife hates it.  ALL MINE!!!


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Mother of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part is... my wife hates it.  ALL MINE!!!



I had some Fireball Whisky tonight. Yum.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, made my photo thread! It's here, if you wanna see it. And you know you do!

And now, I think I'm off to bed!


----------



## limr

No booze for me tonight. I don't get home until 9pm and I've been trying to avoid all alcohol after about 7-8 because it makes the jimmy leg worse, which means I'll get crappy sleep.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> No booze for me tonight. I don't get home until 9pm and I've been trying to avoid all alcohol after about 7-8 because it makes the jimmy leg worse, which means I'll get crappy sleep.



I probably shouldn't have had any tonight. Had a migraine yesterday, and still not 100%--and alcohol *can* be a trigger for me, combined with other factors.  But it was a really pretty stressful, jammy kinda day at work today, and the evening just REQUIRED a little Fireball.
I did limit it to pretty much one shot though.


----------



## sm4him

Oh right, I was going to bed, not postwhoring.

Nighty night, peeps!


----------



## limr

Is this guy for real?
Vintage Pentax IQZoom 105 R Zoom "Box Only" 35mm Film Camera | eBay


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No booze for me tonight. I don't get home until 9pm and I've been trying to avoid all alcohol after about 7-8 because it makes the jimmy leg worse, which means I'll get crappy sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably shouldn't have had any tonight. Had a migraine yesterday, and still not 100%--and alcohol *can* be a trigger for me, combined with other factors.  But it was a really pretty stressful, jammy kinda day at work today, and the evening just REQUIRED a little Fireball.
> I did limit it to pretty much one shot though.
Click to expand...


I hear you. It can be a migraine trigger for me. When I'm already in the middle of a migraine, certain alcohols won't make it worse, though, and nothing will make it better, so what the hell, I might as well have some, right? 

As a matter of fact, there were times when I had a migraine, then had a martini, and the migraine went away! Gin is medicine!


----------



## limr

Have good sleeps, Sharon!


----------



## snerd




----------



## Gary A.

My Imperial Stout





It doesn't even taste like beer.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

The driver of the bus was just texting.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Gary A.

Yesterday my neighbors left for the day. By the afternoon, Bruno, their young pitbull-boxer mix started barking. Bruno knows Mary Lou and I very well. We always talk to when we see him and play with him a couple times a week. I went to the wrought iron gate and started talking to Bruno. But he wouldn't quiet down. I've been sitting by the gate for about five minutes just talking in quiet tones to Bruno when Mary Lou came over and started talking to Bruno. But nothing worked. In my frustration I got Cookie. When Bruno saw Cookie he immediately shut up. Both dogs communicated back and forth through the gate and I petted both dogs. After a spell, the Cook walked away and Bruno never barked again until his family returned hours later.





Cook and Bruno.

Cookie is amazing.


----------



## limr

Awww 

That's a nice image for me to fall asleep with!


----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## limr

Going to bed, y'all.

We Leaderboarders are hitting a slump this week.

Eh. I'll do something about it in the morning. Right now, though, I'm hoping for a minor coma until morning.


----------



## Gary A.

Shots from just one gallery tonight:

The Getty Villa shot with a LensBaby:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Leaderboarders!
Or afternoon, as the case may be. At least for Marija.


----------



## sm4him

I'm only 5 away from 1900 posts, so I guess I can at least make sure I get there by the next board refresh.


----------



## sm4him

We have 10 days to go in the month; wonder if we'll make it to 10K before November?


----------



## sm4him

I don't think I'll make it to 2K; that would be at least 100 posts/day for the rest of the month, and I just don't think I've got that kind of postwhoring effort in me.


----------



## sm4him

I've been up since 5 a.m. this morning; couldn't sleep. I seem to be the only here, so I think I'll go get some more coffee and read for a while.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suppose to be editing some happy pictures from our holiday, but I'm not doing it well
> 
> Can't do happy lately
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww.  Can we help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well... to be honest... don't think so... because also, in general, I'm just better in non-happy pictures than in happy ones. I just don't know how to pp happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can't like that. I want my daughter to be able to happily pp.
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Good morning, Leaderboarders!
> Or afternoon, as the case may be. At least for Marija.





sm4him said:


> I've been up since 5 a.m. this morning; couldn't sleep. I seem to be the only here, so I think I'll go get some more coffee and read for a while.


Good morning!
Good afternoon!

I would so talk with you here if I were on work!

but... not working for almost two weeks and won't be till the next one


----------



## limr

Good morning! *yawns and pours coffee*


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I don't think I'll make it to 2K; that would be at least 100 posts/day for the rest of the month, and I just don't think I've got that kind of postwhoring effort in me.



But you're at 1,903. That's just 97 posts away from 2K.


----------



## limr

*yawns again*


----------



## limr

I'm trying to figure out if I care about getting to 2K. I'm at 1,501 as of now. 50 posts a day? For 10 days? Maybe I can do it. I don't know that I care that much other than wanting to avoid the annoyance of finishing at 1,993 or some such silly number.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll make it to 2K; that would be at least 100 posts/day for the rest of the month, and I just don't think I've got that kind of postwhoring effort in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're at 1,903. That's just 97 posts away from 2K.
Click to expand...


Wow. And THAT math was done after a cup of coffee. Clearly, a caffeine IV will be required today.

Yes. 1900 is one HUNDRED away from 2000...not one THOUSAND away from it, as it was in my head this morning.

Okay, so 2000 or BUST. Or maybe just "fizzle." I don't feel energetic enough to bust.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Good morning! *yawns and pours coffee*


good afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!

coffee


----------



## Braineack

I had a dream last night where I was staying in some creepy old mansion/hotel.

The view out the window was actually pretty cool so I whipped out the camera to take some shots.  But I quickly noticed was all the pictures I took had ghostly images in them.

I woke up creeped out before my alarm went off, couldn't get back to sleep so I had to wait it out, and to top it off--I had no kitties next to me to get me through the horror...


----------



## limr

Well, if it makes you feel better Sharon, it took me a good long time to figure out why I was confused


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> I had a dream last night where I was staying in some creepy old mansion/hotel.
> 
> The view out the window was actually pretty cool so I whipped out the camera to take some shots.  But I quickly noticed was all the pictures I took had ghostly images in them.
> 
> I woke up creeped out before my alarm went off, couldn't get back to sleep so I had to wait it out, and to top it off--I had no kitties next to me to get me through the horror...



 No kitties is the worst.

I had only one with me this morning. The night before was really cold, though, and those two cats were as close as they could possibly be.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> I had a dream last night where I was staying in some creepy old mansion/hotel.
> 
> The view out the window was actually pretty cool so I whipped out the camera to take some shots.  But I quickly noticed was all the pictures I took had ghostly images in them.
> 
> I woke up creeped out before my alarm went off, couldn't get back to sleep so I had to wait it out, and to top it off--I had no kitties next to me to get me through the horror...


oh, you need a Leaderboaard's


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blorb. Guess I'm out of the running. Slipping too far behind after a couple days away from the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. If you post everyday I bet you can break into the Leaderboard.
Click to expand...

He's trying to have posts that have meaning, which is not the objective of being on the leaderboard.


----------



## limr

Speaking of kitties, today I'm going to a free-range no-kill cat shelter in a town near me to start volunteering. Not sure what I'll be doing yet. I told them I'd be best with duties at the shelter rather than fundraising stuff. I also offered to take pictures if they'd like.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I've been up since 5 a.m. this morning; couldn't sleep. I seem to be the only here, so I think I'll go get some more coffee and read for a while.


I was posting-fried quite some time ago.


----------



## limr

I think we all have one more burst of postwhoring in us. Finish this Leaderboard shizzle in STYLE!


----------



## limr

Maybe just not this morning, though.


----------



## mmaria

how do you take your coffee L?


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> how do you take your coffee L?



With milk.

Usually made in a French press, though sometimes in a cafetiere.


----------



## limr

Okay, I have to go get dressed and go see the kitties! I'll likely be scooping litter boxes, but hopefully I'll get to interact with some of the furry little beasts


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you take your coffee L?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With milk.
> 
> Usually made in a French press, though sometimes in a cafetiere.
Click to expand...

had a rough night, again

need tones of strong black without sugar coffee

had to google French press

I know nothing!


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> Speaking of kitties, today I'm going to a free-range no-kill cat shelter in a town near me to start volunteering. Not sure what I'll be doing yet. I told them I'd be best with duties at the shelter rather than fundraising stuff. I also offered to take pictures if they'd like.



If i did that, I'd come home with a cat a day.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Speaking of kitties, today I'm going to a free-range no-kill cat shelter in a town near me to start volunteering.


 
Does "No Kill" mrean you can't eat them?

If so, I'm out.


----------



## mishele

Morning all!!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I've been up since 5 a.m. this morning; couldn't sleep. I seem to be the only here, so I think I'll go get some more coffee and read for a while.


Sorry about that.  I woke up at 2:00, myself, but went back to bed about 3:30.
I'm glad to see you found your math burp.  20 posts a day is nothing.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Good morning!
> Good afternoon!
> 
> I would so talk with you here if I were on work!
> 
> but... not working for almost two weeks and won't be till the next one



Hello, Marija!
Are you doing well, today?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Good morning! *yawns and pours coffee*



Oh, hai.  I haz a cawfee too !!1!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Morning all!!


Good morning, sunshine.


----------



## snowbear

Braineack said:


> I had a dream last night where I was staying in some creepy old mansion/hotel.
> 
> The view out the window was actually pretty cool so I whipped out the camera to take some shots.  But I quickly noticed was all the pictures I took had ghostly images in them.
> 
> I woke up creeped out before my alarm went off, couldn't get back to sleep so I had to wait it out, and to top it off--I had no kitties next to me to get me through the horror...



And then you decided to come to this thread -- now your _real_ nightmare begins.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you take your coffee L?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With milk.
> 
> Usually made in a French press, though sometimes in a cafetiere.
Click to expand...

I thought milk came from a cow (or other animal that produces milk) and not a french press. 

I don't udderstand what pressing milk would do?


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of kitties, today I'm going to a free-range no-kill cat shelter in a town near me to start volunteering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "No Kill" mrean you can't eat them?
> 
> If so, I'm out.
Click to expand...


NO KILL! NO EAT!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you take your coffee L?
> 
> 
> 
> With milk.
> Usually made in a French press, though sometimes in a cafetiere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought milk came from a cow (or other animal that produces milk) and not a french press.
> 
> I don't *udderstand* what pressing milk would do?
Click to expand...


*snort*


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I don't udderstand what pressing milk would do?



Cheese.


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of kitties, today I'm going to a free-range no-kill cat shelter in a town near me to start volunteering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does "No Kill" mrean you can't eat them?
> 
> If so, I'm out.
Click to expand...


No killing, no eating, no damaging.  Bye-bye.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Hello, Marija!
> Are you doing well, today?


Hi Charlie!

better today, thanks for asking 

and how are you?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> had a rough night, again
> 
> need tones of strong black without sugar coffee
> 
> had to google French press
> 
> I know nothing!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Marija!
> Are you doing well, today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charlie!
> 
> better today, thanks for asking
> 
> and how are you?
Click to expand...

I am glad you are feeling better.
I am fine.  We are trying to finish our Autumn cleaning, today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> No killing, no eating, no damaging.  Bye-bye.


 
You people really don't know what you're missing.  A little Worcestershire sauce, some white pepper, garlic, some kitty sirloins wrapped in bacon...


Mmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Stradawhovious

OH MY GOD I HAVE A STALKER....

Creepy.


----------



## limr

Serves you right, cat-eater!


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> had a rough night, again
> 
> need tones of strong black without sugar coffee
> 
> had to google French press
> 
> I know nothing!



When it's espresso or Turkish coffee, I drink it black. The milk goes in with French press, cafetiere, or drip coffee (the last kind I only have when I'm out of the house.)

I never put sugar in any of it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Serves you right, cat-eater!



OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right, cat-eater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM...
Click to expand...

Cat tails wrapped in bacon is my all time favorite!


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right, cat-eater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cat tails wrapped in bacon is my all time favorite!
Click to expand...

 
I have a cat named Snickers.

You know why her name is Snickers?

Because someday, when my wife isn't paying attention, Snickers will really satisfy.

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM....


----------



## snowbear

Cute avi, Mish.


----------



## mishele

He's like a FrankenBear!! hehe


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> had a rough night, again
> 
> need tones of strong black without sugar coffee
> 
> had to google French press
> 
> I know nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's espresso or Turkish coffee, I drink it black. The milk goes in with French press, cafetiere, or drip coffee (the last kind I only have when I'm out of the house.)
> 
> I never put sugar in any of it.
Click to expand...

Oh good! I was worried I would stop liking you!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> had a rough night, again
> 
> need tones of strong black without sugar coffee
> 
> had to google French press
> 
> I know nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's espresso or Turkish coffee, I drink it black. The milk goes in with French press, cafetiere, or drip coffee (the last kind I only have when I'm out of the house.)
> 
> I never put sugar in any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good! I was worried I would stop liking you!
Click to expand...


Wait. You can't like people who put sugar in their coffee?
I use cream AND sugar. But only a little bit of sugar, probably about a 1/4 tsp.
LOTS of cream.

But if there's no sugar, I can live with just cream.  NO artificial sweeteners!! Sugar or forget it.

Oh, and if there's no cream, I can live with just the coffee, black.

And if there's no way to actually brew the coffee, I might just chew on the beans for a bit.


----------



## sm4him

This is what I need today: 


 

Up at 5 a.m. and a meeting after work that's likely to go for several hours. Coffee, save me!!


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> He's like a FrankenBear!! hehe


A little reminiscent of the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man from Ghost Busters.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Wait. You can't like people who put sugar in their coffee?
> I use cream AND sugar. But only a little bit of sugar, probably about a 1/4 tsp.
> LOTS of cream.
> 
> But if there's no sugar, I can live with just cream.  NO artificial sweeteners!! Sugar or forget it.
> 
> Oh, and if there's no cream, I can live with just the coffee, black.
> 
> And if there's no way to actually brew the coffee, I might just chew on the beans for a bit.


 see, there is always a way to like people who put cream and sugar into something that's supposed to be taken strong and black

still love you two


----------



## snowbear

I can drink coffee black, sugar only, creamer only or cream & sugar.  I've added Irish Whisky, Scotch, and Bourbon.  I've used flavored instant coffee as a creamer/sweetener in real coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Y'all


----------



## Gary A.

I saw a bumper sticker which read "Cat, the other white meat."


----------



## Gary A.

I had a rough night also.


----------



## Gary A.

Gawd, I hope this doesn't turn into that woman thing ... when all their menstrual cycles lineup.


----------



## Gary A.

Black for me please.


----------



## Gary A.

I had cat crap coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

Actually it was a civet ... it sorta looks like a cat.


----------



## Gary A.

Half mouse, quarter rat ana quarter cat ... maybe.


----------



## Gary A.

Copi something its called.


----------



## mmaria

I'll never talk about coffee again!

ever


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... it is a very special coffee from Indonesia. This little creature called a Civet, (it's kinda cute), eats the coffee fruit. The beans pass through the civet, the beans collected by humans and brewed. The digestive system of the civet gives the coffee a unique flavor.


----------



## runnah

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... it is a very special coffee from Indonesia. This little creature called a Civet, (it's kinda cute), eats the coffee fruit. The beans pass through the civet, the beans collected by humans and brewed. The digestive system of the civet gives the coffee a unique flavor.



This coffee tastes like weasel ****.


----------



## Gary A.

I have developed a broad spectrum palate and a strong stomach. lol


----------



## runnah

Gary A. said:


> I have developed a broad spectrum palate and a strong stomach. lol



**** is still ****.


----------



## mmaria

it's called Kopi Luwak


----------



## snowbear

I'm going to bow out of here.  Ladies, have a wonderful day.  You too, guys.


----------



## Gary A.

I used to travel a lot for work. More often than not, I end up in non-touristy areas and less than touristry countries. For one meal a day, I'd seek out a locals-only type of eatery and then ordered the largest name on the menu. Then, no matter what, I'd eat it. It was a game. ... a game that I lost a lot.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... it is a very special coffee from Indonesia. This little creature called a Civet, (it's kinda cute), eats the coffee fruit. The beans pass through the civet, the beans collected by humans and brewed. The digestive system of the civet gives the coffee a unique flavor.


I saw that on Pawn Stars


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> it's called Kopi Luwak


Yes that's the stuff. A fresh cup of kopi steaming away and a doughnut is a great way to start the day.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... it is a very special coffee from Indonesia. This little creature called a Civet, (it's kinda cute), eats the coffee fruit. The beans pass through the civet, the beans collected by humans and brewed. The digestive system of the civet gives the coffee a unique flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on Pawn Stars
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Really ... Pawn Stars ... ? lol


----------



## Gary A.

I did a story on coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

I got to travel around and drink coffee ... and take pictures of others drinking coffee. Hard work.


----------



## Gary A.

runnah said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have developed a broad spectrum palate and a strong stomach. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** is still ****.
Click to expand...

LOL ... but some **** doesn't stink.


----------



## mmaria

I agreed with you, but still not talking about coffee

bye


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Marija , did you find any for sale? I could use a pound or two.


----------



## Gary A.

(Usually ten pounds of kopi luwak comes in a five pound bag.)


----------



## Gary A.

I guess I'm still punchy from a rough night.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... it is a very special coffee from Indonesia. This little creature called a Civet, (it's kinda cute), eats the coffee fruit. The beans pass through the civet, the beans collected by humans and brewed. The digestive system of the civet gives the coffee a unique flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on Pawn Stars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!! Really ... Pawn Stars ... ? lol
Click to expand...

Yeah ..I can't find a YouTube of it .. but it is referenced here about Pawn Stars ==> Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## astroNikon

I just got back from the dentist .. my eyeball is numb and I'm dizzy.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I just got back from the dentist .. my eyeball is numb and I'm dizzy.



Why did the dentist numb your eyeball????


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the dentist .. my eyeball is numb and I'm dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the dentist numb your eyeball????
Click to expand...

because it was attached to my tooth


----------



## mmaria

hey... it's I'm doing ok with happy tonight


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the dentist .. my eyeball is numb and I'm dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the dentist numb your eyeball????
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the dentist .. my eyeball is numb and I'm dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the dentist numb your eyeball????
Click to expand...

I think maybe the needle was too long.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> hey... it's I'm doing ok with happy tonight


So, can you happily pp tonight?


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> So, can you happily pp tonight?



well, I'm not happy processing them, but capable of processing happy pictures. that sounds confusing...



but yeah yeah yeah!!!!

I' don't know what's wrong with me but I edited a few pictures just fine 

Yesterday was a real mess, I even went and press "play" for some actions!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can you happily pp tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm not happy processing them, but capable of processing happy pictures. that sounds confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah yeah yeah!!!!
> 
> I' don't know what's wrong with me but I edited a few pictures just fine
> 
> Yesterday was a real mess, I even went and press "play" for some actions!
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

ooh .. Post Process

I thought PP stood for something else that required the use of a toilet, tree or bush  ....


----------



## sm4him

In other news:

I grow to dislike our new General Manager a little more every day. 
She's a bully. And she thinks she can just bulldoze her ideas through anything, including a board vote. 
She's a big, bullying, bulldozer boss.
Blecch.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> In other news:
> 
> I grow to dislike our new General Manager a little more every day.
> She's a bully. And she thinks she can just bulldoze her ideas through anything, including a board vote.
> She's a big, bullying, bulldozer boss.
> Blecch.


Oh I hate her too!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can you happily pp tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I'm not happy processing them, but capable of processing happy pictures. that sounds confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah yeah yeah!!!!
> 
> I' don't know what's wrong with me but I edited a few pictures just fine
> 
> Yesterday was a real mess, I even went and press "play" for some actions!
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> In other news:
> 
> I grow to dislike our new General Manager a little more every day.
> She's a bully. And she thinks she can just bulldoze her ideas through anything, including a board vote.
> She's a big, bullying, bulldozer boss.
> Blecch.



You want me to take care of it?  I can call someone. 
Does she drink coffee?  Do you know what methylene blue is?


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Do the 45_, Ryan Shaw  (Going over)


----------



## mishele

Who are we hating on?!!


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Call Me_, Blondie


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> Who are we hating on?!!


Sharon's b!tc# of a general manager (couple of posts back)


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Round and Round, _Bonnie Raitt


----------



## snowbear

Sirens wailing through the cool afternoon breeze; WVFD 12 is rolling out -- take care of business.


----------



## limr

Can we b!tch about this now, too?

"
*The Girl in the Green Raincoat*
158 pages
_New York Times_bestselling author Laura Lippman—winner of the Edgar® Award and every other major literary prize given for mystery and crime fiction—embroils Baltimore p.i. Tess Monaghan in the strange case of _The Girl in the Green Raincoat._Originally serialized in the _New York Times, The Girl in the Green Raincoat _is now in book form for the very first time—a masterful thriller in the Alfred Hitchcock mode that places a very pregnant, homebound Tess in the center of a murderous puzzle that could cost her her life and the life of her unborn child."


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Ohio (Come Back to Texas)_, Bowling for Soup


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Can we b!tch about this now, too?
> 
> "
> *The Girl in the Green Raincoat*
> 158 pages
> _New York Times_bestselling author Laura Lippman—winner of the Edgar® Award and every other major literary prize given for mystery and crime fiction—embroils Baltimore p.i. Tess Monaghan in the strange case of _The Girl in the Green Raincoat._Originally serialized in the _New York Times, The Girl in the Green Raincoat _is now in book form for the very first time—a masterful thriller in the Alfred Hitchcock mode that places a very pregnant, homebound Tess in the center of a murderous puzzle that could cost her her life and the life of her unborn child."




Like the sheriff in Fargo -- morning sickness at a crime scene.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Can we b!tch about this now, too?
> 
> "
> *The Girl in the Green Raincoat*
> 158 pages
> _New York Times_bestselling author Laura Lippman—winner of the Edgar® Award and every other major literary prize given for mystery and crime fiction—embroils Baltimore p.i. Tess Monaghan in the strange case of _The Girl in the Green Raincoat._Originally serialized in the _New York Times, The Girl in the Green Raincoat _is now in book form for the very first time—a masterful thriller in the Alfred Hitchcock mode that places a very pregnant, homebound Tess in the center of a murderous puzzle that could cost her her life and the life of her unborn child."


LOL ... on the plus side ... it's only 158 pages.


----------



## limr

Except _Fargo_ was good. I'm not expecting this to be good.


----------



## Gary A.

Albeit, 158 painful pages ... but Hitchcock is pretty good stuff.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... on the plus side ... it's only 158 pages.



It's true. Should only steal about an hour or two of my life.


----------



## snowbear

Yeah - I'm sure it's destined to be on the $1 bargain table before long.


----------



## Gary A.

We're expecting a book report out of this.


----------



## snowbear

iTunes: _Never Trust a Stranger_, Marshall Tucker Band (MTB)


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> We're expecting a book report out of this.


Essay from teacher.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm still trying to fathom the pregnancy angle.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're expecting a book report out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Essay from teacher.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## limr

Oh, I'll write a report, all right!

Heh, reminds me of my of Buzz's students. He assigns book reviews in his PoliSci 101 class. One girl read a book about *the 1960 presidential election*. When she turned in the review, it was clear she hadn't read the book. She got a bad grade and complained about it. He told her she hadn't even reviewed the entire book, only including ideas contained in the first chapter.

Her answer? "I thought you weren't supposed to give away the ending in a book report!"


----------



## snowbear

_Lying Eyes_, The Eagles


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I'm still trying to fathom the pregnancy angle.



To force what is probably an already tenuous grasp on the "drama" of the story, and get bored housewives to be interested in crime stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Oh, I'll write a report, all right!
> 
> Heh, reminds me of my of Buzz's students. He assigns book reviews in his PoliSci 101 class. One girl read a book about *the 1960 presidential election*. When she turned in the review, it was clear she hadn't read the book. She got a bad grade and complained about it. He told her she hadn't even reviewed the entire book, only including ideas contained in the first chapter.
> 
> Her answer? "I thought you weren't supposed to give away the ending in a book report!"


LOL!!! Don't tell anybody that Kennedy won ... LOL!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to fathom the pregnancy angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To force what is probably an already tenuous grasp on the "drama" of the story, and get bored housewives to be interested in crime stuff.
Click to expand...

That's sorta what I was thinking, the intersection of pregnant and suspense is probably an untapped market segment.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Oh, I'll write a report, all right!
> 
> Heh, reminds me of my of Buzz's students. He assigns book reviews in his PoliSci 101 class. One girl read a book about *the 1960 presidential election*. When she turned in the review, it was clear she hadn't read the book. She got a bad grade and complained about it. He told her she hadn't even reviewed the entire book, only including ideas contained in the first chapter.
> 
> Her answer? "I thought you weren't supposed to give away the ending in a book report!"


----------



## Gary A.

It is a wonderful 79F day today. I loaded up the car with tripods and filters and tried to get down to some tide pools ... but never made it. So I stopped by Mary Lou's work and took her a chai latte.


----------



## snowbear

_It's Still Rock and Roll to Me_, Billy Joel


----------



## Gary A.

The car's still loaded so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

_The South's Goanna Do It Again_, CDB


----------



## snowbear

Most of the Autumnal cleaning is done.  Tomorrow: re-arranging the office-type furniture in the bedroom (desk/drawing table, bookcase, art supply and paper cabinets


----------



## snowbear

_Fishin' in the Dark_, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Gary A.

How's that drawing coming?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> How's that drawing coming?


To me?

I have some of the underpainting done but still deciding on the best paint technique.  I may have to just throw some paint on bristol board to see what I can get.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> It is a wonderful 79F day today. I loaded up the car with tripods and filters and tried to get down to some tide pools ... but never made it. So I stopped by Mary Lou's work and took her a chai latte.



Sweet husband


----------



## snowbear

_Tonight, Tonight, Tonight_, Genesis


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> LOL!!! Don't tell anybody that Kennedy won ... LOL!!!!



Crap, I had the movie version dvr'd and was saving it for the weekend!


----------



## snowbear

Now that the vacuuming is done, the kitties have come out of hiding.


----------



## Gary A.

Charlie, I don't think you should be cleaning house on your vacation. At the very least you should be adding to that which needs to be cleaned not subtracting.


----------



## limr

There are 12 of us in the book club and we rotate hosting duties each month. The person who hosts sends out 2-3 choices and we vote.

The books we read when I hosted were...


----------



## limr

_To Have and Have Not_ - Hemingway


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Don't tell anybody that Kennedy won ... LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I had the movie version dvr'd and was saving it for the weekend!
Click to expand...

(pssst Charlie, don't tell Leo about the the surprise ending in Dallas.)


----------



## limr

_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_ - by some guy who parodies classic novels
He's also done _Sense and Sensibility and Sea Monsters
_
I think it's a different guy though who wrote_, Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Slayer. _That was pretty funny.


----------



## limr

_All the Names_ by Jose Saramago


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> (pssst Charlie, don't tell Leo about the the surprise ending in Dallas.)



Next you'll be telling me that someday ACTORS are going to be elected president. As if!


----------



## snowbear

The book closest to me:_
Reptiles of the World_, Raymon L. Ditmark,  Copyright 1910, 1933 by the McMillan Company.

My grandfather got the book in 1937; my grandmother gave it to me in 1974.  When I was a kid, I used to go to their place and look through this book for hours.


----------



## Gary A.

I used to somewhat dislike Hemingway. On one of my longer travels, I started revisiting the old classics we were forced to read in school. That old stuff is really quite good when its not forced-fed to you.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> (pssst Charlie, don't tell Leo about the the surprise ending in Dallas.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be telling me that someday ACTORS are going to be elected president. As if!
Click to expand...

Please ... not even Americans are that stupid ...


----------



## limr

_The Human Comedy_ by William Saroyan

That was the year I hosted the book club the same month I turned 40. I threw myself a birthday party - first one I'd had in years. It was a 1940s theme and for the book club, I offered only books written in the 1940s as choices.


----------



## limr

_The Spice Route: A History_ by John Keay


----------



## shefjr

You all need a instant messenger program for TPF. Lol! You are hammering through pages. Lol


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I used to somewhat dislike Hemingway. On one of my longer travels, I started revisiting the old classics we were forced to read in school. That old stuff is really quite good when its not forced-fed to you.



I can see why people don't like his stuff, but I've always liked him. His control over the language was just outstanding, and deceptively so because his style was so sparse. But someone who could write so simply yet convey messages so complex has got to be masterful with words.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Charlie, I don't think you should be cleaning house on your vacation. At the very least you should be adding to that which needs to be cleaned not subtracting.



It's OK - it needed to be done.



Gary A. said:


> (pssst Charlie, don't tell Leo about the the surprise ending in Dallas.)



I was really upset that day; none of my cartoons were on TV.  

For the record, I was 5.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> You all need a instant messenger program for TPF. Lol! You are hammering through pages. Lol



Hmm, 10K posts and 500 pages? Think we can make it, Leaderboarders?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The book closest to me:
> _Reptiles of the World_, Raymon L. Ditmark,  Copyright 1910, 1933 by the McMillan Company.
> 
> My grandfather got the book in 1937; my grandmother gave it to me in 1974.  When I was a kid, I used to go to their place and look through this book for hours.


I have a book kinda like that ... Between Pacific Tides, Ed Ricketts, 1939. I've had that book since college. That book was instrumental in determining one of my majors.


----------



## limr

Hey...

Where did the Leaderboard go?


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?


You guys broke it! LOL,


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys broke it! LOL,
Click to expand...


Mission accomplished!!!


----------



## Gary A.

Ed Ricketts was a bud of Steinbeck. Steinbeck and Ricketts spent some time together exploring the Sea of Cortez. Steinbeck published a book about this time surprisingly titled the _Log from the Sea of Cortez.  _


----------



## snowbear

_Soviet Anthem_, Orchestra of the Ministry of Defense (the full, l o n g version)
No political comments -- I have loved this piece of music since I first heard it many years ago.


----------



## Gary A.

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys broke it! LOL,
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys broke it! LOL,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished!!!
Click to expand...

Now we gotta go complain in the feedback section.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Ed Ricketts was a bud of Steinbeck. Steinbeck and Ricketts spent some time together exploring the Sea of Cortez. Steinbeck published a book about this time surprisingly titled the _Log from the Sea of Cortez.  _



I just started reading _A Russian Journey_ - a book Steinbeck wrote after traveling through Russia in 1947 with Robert Capa. The intro of the book mentioned that _Log from the Sea of Cortez_ book. I really like Steinbeck's writing so I will probably have to pick that up at some point. Good writing AND travel? Yup and yup.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys broke it! LOL,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Spoiler: Yo, admins:



you can lock this thread now!


----------



## limr

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
Your power no more holds us.
O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
"Just give it up" they told us.
As we postwhored, oh how they jeered,
But now you're gone and so we cheered!
O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
Your power no more holds us!


----------



## astroNikon

It's gone?
Why is it gone?
Now we have to double our posting efforts to see if it comes back


----------



## Gary A.

Unlike Hemingway, I've always enjoyed Steinbeck. Doc, in _Cannery Row, _was modeled after Ricketts. I've done a fair bit of travel in Baja, and it was interesting to hit the places mentioned in Steinbeck's book. This was back in the '70's before Baja, especially Cabo, became Norte Americano-ized.


----------



## snowbear

Now -- should we take on the "+/- Ratings?"


----------



## limr

They at least could have left it until the end of the month. How will I know if I hit 2K??


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Astro, what happens when your eye gets numb?


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe the administration had a problem with cat crap coffee too ...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Unlike Hemingway, I've always enjoyed Steinbeck. Doc, in _Cannery Row, _was modeled after Ricketts. I've done a fair bit of travel in Baja, and it was interesting to hit the places mentioned in Steinbeck's book. This was back in the '70's before Baja, especially Cabo, became Norte Americano-ized.



Loved _Cannery Row_. And in my book club's defense, it was one of their choices!   They're total hit or miss, obviously.


----------



## snowbear

WAIT - IT'S A TRICK!

It's still on the main front page.


----------



## astroNikon

S


limr said:


> Hey...
> 
> Where did the Leaderboard go?


So Sean will go down in TPF history as the One AND ONLY winner of the Leaderboard.

We should take his dead body and bury it next to the Leaderboard

Of course, I mean if he was dead as we all know he's not.  And I wasn't being literal you know.


----------



## shefjr

The leader board is still on the home page. So...
Mission back on?


----------



## shefjr

Charlie beat me to it. Haha.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Hey Astro, what happens when your eye gets numb?


Things look fuzzy


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> WAIT - IT'S A TRICK!
> 
> It's still on the main front page.


LOL!!! 

Not on my front page.


----------



## snowbear

_Put Another Log On The Fire_, Tompall Glaser


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what happens when your eye gets numb?
> 
> 
> 
> Things look fuzzy
Click to expand...

It was only one eye, right? So maybe half fuzzy? Did both your mouth and eye leak?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> WAIT - IT'S A TRICK!
> 
> It's still on the main front page.



What in the WHAT??

*trots off to check*


----------



## astroNikon

Just in case it disappears from the front page


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> The leader board is still on the home page. So...
> Mission back on?



It.Is.ON!


----------



## Gary A.

On the front, front page, but not the front page of forums and active topics.


----------



## limr

Or should I say...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

IT


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader board is still on the home page. So...
> Mission back on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It.Is.ON!
Click to expand...

Leo ... Little John ... take point.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what happens when your eye gets numb?
> 
> 
> 
> Things look fuzzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only one eye, right? So maybe half fuzzy? Did both your mouth and eye leak?
Click to expand...

They game me alot of numbing stuff
I didn't drool 
But my eye watered alot 

And when it fell out they just stapled it back in


----------



## limr

IS


----------



## limr

*ON!*


----------



## snowbear

Jam it.


----------



## astroNikon

TLB on TPF
Should be made into a made for TV Reality Show


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Astro, what happens when your eye gets numb?
> 
> 
> 
> Things look fuzzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was only one eye, right? So maybe half fuzzy? Did both your mouth and eye leak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They game me alot of numbing stuff
> I didn't drool
> But my eye watered alot
> 
> And when it fell out they just stapled it back in
Click to expand...

Good, you don't want that thing rolling around just anywhere. Cats will bat it around and it'll look like 'ell when you get it back in.


----------



## snowbear

UB40 - _Red, Red Wine_


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> TLB on TPF
> Should be made into a made for TV Reality Show


Dibs on Pitt playing me.


----------



## shefjr

:runs away screaming:


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody see FURY?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Good, you don't want that thing rolling around just anywhere. Cats will bat it around and it'll look like 'ell when you get it back in.


You talking about coffee beans again?  I can send you a box of cat sh, er stuff if you want to make your own.


----------



## Gary A.

Whenever I'm in Monterey I always have a toast to Doc Ricketts.


----------



## snowbear

_Rumor Has It_, Adele


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> :runs away screaming:



Hey! Hey! Get back here! Someone go catch him! We need postwhores for this thang!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you don't want that thing rolling around just anywhere. Cats will bat it around and it'll look like 'ell when you get it back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about coffee beans again?  I can send you a box of cat sh, er stuff if you want to make your own.
Click to expand...

LOL ... no thanks, I get my cat crap from Indonesia. I'm talkin' about Astro's eyeball.


----------



## astroNikon

I 


snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you don't want that thing rolling around just anywhere. Cats will bat it around and it'll look like 'ell when you get it back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about coffee beans again?  I can send you a box of cat sh, er stuff if you want to make your own.
Click to expand...

heard bunny pellets made good coffee


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Jam it.


----------



## Gary A.

Some coffee drinkers youse guys are.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I heard bunny pellets made good coffee



You mean "smart pills?"


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> TLB on TPF
> Should be made into a made for TV Reality Show
> 
> 
> 
> Dibs on Pitt playing me.
Click to expand...

I was going to press disagree but I don't use that button

So that dude that did Top Gun plays my character


----------



## Gary A.

I've never saw Jackson in concert. I sorta regret that now.


----------



## astroNikon

Wha


snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard bunny pellets made good coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "smart pills?"
Click to expand...

Whatever you want to call them


----------



## Gary A.

Cook's looking at me and pointing to her dish. I better feed her.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard bunny pellets made good coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "smart pills?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you want to call them
Click to expand...


From an old joke.  Man gives his buddy a pile, telling him they are smart pills.  His buddy tosses a few in his mouth, spits them out and screams "THAT TASTES LIKE S***!."  The guy smiles and tell him "See, you're getting smarter already."


----------



## snowbear

_Pour Some Sugar On Me_, Def Leppard

Stripper song extraordinaire!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard bunny pellets made good coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "smart pills?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you want to call them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From an old joke.  Man gives his buddy a pile, telling him they are smart pills.  Hos buddy tosses a few in his mouth, spits them out and screams "THAT TASTES LIKE S***!."  The guy smiles and tell him "See, you're getting smarter already."
Click to expand...

*rim shot*


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> _Pour Some Sugar On Me_, Def Leppard
> 
> Stripper song extraordinaire!




I'm gonna play that one again in case Mish stops by.


----------



## snowbear

_Sailor's Rest_, Stan Rogers


----------



## Gary A.

Diana Kral - _Walk On By_


----------



## astroNikon

You know
When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc 

They need to move them
Make them float around the screen instead


----------



## Gary A.

"... In private, 'cause each time I see you, I break down and cry ..."


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> You know
> When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc
> 
> They need to move them
> Make them float around the screen instead


You are a menace to society in general and this community in particular.


----------



## astroNikon

My last two soccer games of the season are this weekend.   Then I can take another photo vacation somewhere 

Good thing I got new tires on the car


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know
> When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc
> 
> They need to move them
> Make them float around the screen instead
> 
> 
> 
> You are a menace to society in general and this community in particular.
Click to expand...

Be careful
Or I'll flash you with my SB-800


----------



## Gary A.

Every weekend all year round was a soccer weekend. When Steven went off to college, it was like Mary Lou and I were released from prison and didn't know what to do with our new found freedom. It was scarey.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know
> When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc
> 
> They need to move them
> Make them float around the screen instead
> 
> 
> 
> You are a menace to society in general and this community in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful
> Or I'll flash you with my SB-800
Click to expand...

Sure, remove my eyebrows make me look like a salamander.


----------



## snowbear

_T.N.T._, AC/DC


----------



## astroNikon

When I try to push one of those buttons my fat fingers just hit whatever


----------



## Gary A.

I just got some new tires also.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know
> When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc
> 
> They need to move them
> Make them float around the screen instead
> 
> 
> 
> You are a menace to society in general and this community in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful
> Or I'll flash you with my SB-800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, remove my eyebrows make me look like a salamander.
Click to expand...

Your cats would like you looking like a salamander


----------



## Gary A.

Ricky Nelson - _Garden Party_


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know
> When I scroll in my phone I keep hitting those buttons on like disagree etc
> 
> They need to move them
> Make them float around the screen instead
> 
> 
> 
> You are a menace to society in general and this community in particular.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful
> Or I'll flash you with my SB-800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, remove my eyebrows make me look like a salamander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your cats would like you looking like a salamander
Click to expand...

Don't have cats. Mary Lou is extremely allergic to cats.


----------



## Gary A.

The Beatles - _I'm Down_


----------



## limr

I spent an hour washing cat carriers at the shelter this morning. Got to pet some kitties. Next week I'll stay longer and take some pictures.


----------



## snowbear

_Whiskey in the Jar_, Seamus Kennedy


----------



## limr

Man, I only had one beer and I'm already thinking it wasn't a great idea. Getting a little headachy.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I spent an hour washing cat carriers at the shelter this morning. Got to pet some kitties. Next week I'll stay longer and take some pictures.



I had a coworker that would run to Petco on her lunch break and get some "kitty therapy."


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Man, I only had one beer and I'm already thinking it wasn't a great idea. Getting a little headachy.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I spent an hour washing cat carriers at the shelter this morning. Got to pet some kitties. Next week I'll stay longer and take some pictures.


I was wondering how that was coming. So how is that coming ... or going?


----------



## Gary A.

Jimi Hendrix - _Castles Made of Sand_


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent an hour washing cat carriers at the shelter this morning. Got to pet some kitties. Next week I'll stay longer and take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how that was coming. So how is that coming ... or going?
Click to expand...


I'll definitely be going back. I really don't mind doing stuff like washing carriers, scooping litter, doing laundry. I just like being around the kitties and doing what I can to help. They seem to be very organized and really on top of the cats' needs.


----------



## Gary A.

Mongorama - _Bacoso_


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent an hour washing cat carriers at the shelter this morning. Got to pet some kitties. Next week I'll stay longer and take some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how that was coming. So how is that coming ... or going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be going back. I really don't mind doing stuff like washing carriers, scooping litter, doing laundry. I just like being around the kitties and doing what I can to help. They seem to be very organized and really on top of the cats' needs.
Click to expand...

You are so much like my youngest daughter. She love all animals.


----------



## limr

I was always the person who would hang out with the pets at a party rather than talk to other people. And I realized this Saturday when I was petting the turkey just how hyper-focused I become on an animal when there's one around. And if there's a chance of interacting with that animal? Nothing else is in my mind.

People give me agida. Animals make me feel better.


----------



## Gary A.

When Cookie got her shots we passed a wall of these Lion Head rabbits. Mary Lou got the grin and said watch this. She took a snap of a cute Lion Head and messaged the image to Amy.


----------



## Gary A.

Amy IMMEDIATELY messaged back that "WE HAVE A RABBIT!" And that it is so ugly it is cute. She was already making Halloween plans with the rabbit when Mary Lou texed back that we didn't purchase it, just saw it at the feed store.


----------



## Gary A.

Amy's return text was something like "... You guys are a$$holes ... A$$HOLES ..."


----------



## Gary A.

She then went on a diatribe describing the bunny farm she plans to make and take care of all the orphaned bunnies in the world. On the bunny farm she'll have a Guinea Pig barn for all the sad Guinea Pigs.


----------



## Gary A.

Tony Bennett and Sting - _The Boulevard of Broken Dreams  _


----------



## Gary A.

Eagles - _Best of My Love_


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> She then went on a diatribe describing the bunny farm she plans to make and take care of all the orphaned bunnies in the world. On the bunny farm she'll have a Guinea Pig barn for all the sad Guinea Pigs.



Good idea!

On my "Animals I want once I get a house big enough" list:

Dogs and cats of course
Birds
Goats
Geese
Chickens (for the eggs, natch)
Hamsters
Lizards
Turtles
A porcupine
A donkey

It's an ongoing list. I add to it quite frequently.


----------



## astroNikon

Lenny !!

I was scanning film prints from my Canon AE-1 to my computer and there's no EXIF data

what happened to the EXIF data ?!?!!?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She then went on a diatribe describing the bunny farm she plans to make and take care of all the orphaned bunnies in the world. On the bunny farm she'll have a Guinea Pig barn for all the sad Guinea Pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> On my "Animals I want once I get a house big enough" list:
> 
> Dogs and cats of course
> Birds
> Goats
> Geese
> Chickens (for the eggs, natch)
> Hamsters
> Lizards
> Turtles
> A porcupine
> A donkey
> 
> It's an ongoing list. I add to it quite frequently.
Click to expand...

I thought you and she would team up on the Bunny Farm. (she or her?)


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Lenny !!
> 
> I was scanning film prints from my Canon AE-1 to my computer and there's no EXIF data
> 
> what happened to the EXIF data ?!?!!?



Dude, scanning strips all the EXIF from the negatives!


----------



## snowbear

_Heart of Glass_, Blondie


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I thought you and she would team up on the Bunny Farm. (she or her?)



I'm totally in. Especially since I forgot bunnies and guinea pigs on my list!

But I'm staying away from the Bunny Ranch.

(She. It's one of the subjects of the verb.)


----------



## limr

I have my rolls from World Toy Camera Day back but I won't be able to scan them until Thursday.


----------



## Gary A.

She just graduated from SDSU. She has a Guinea Pig and a cat, Spark. (Spark is a rescue from a SoCal brush fire.) She looking for a dog.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ...
Canned Heat - _On The Road Again_


----------



## Gary A.

Eminem - _Seduction_


----------



## snowbear

Speaking of film (heh heh) I took Jeremy to a photo workshop a while back.  He didn't have the DSLR yet, so I lent him my D40 while I used the N90s.  I shot a closeup of some flowers *we were in a garden) and one woman came running over to me; "Leemeseelemesee!" (yes, one word).  I smiled, turned the camera over so she could look at the back of the film door.  Her mouth dropped open and she stared at it for a good 45 seconds.  Then she gave me the strangest look I think I've ever seen. "It's film," I explained.  The poor woman looked so confused.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny !!
> 
> I was scanning film prints from my Canon AE-1 to my computer and there's no EXIF data
> 
> what happened to the EXIF data ?!?!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, scanning strips all the EXIF from the negatives!
Click to expand...

Totally BUMMED man ..... oh well ...


----------



## snowbear

_Sea Image_, the Chieftains.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Speaking of film (heh heh) I took Jeremy to a photo workshop a while back.  He didn't have the DSLR yet, so I lent him my D40 while I used the N90s.  I shot a closeup of some flowers *we were in a garden) and one woman came running over to me; "Leemeseelemesee!" (yes, one word).  I smiled, turned the camera over so she could look at the back of the film door.  Her mouth dropped open and she stared at it for a good 45 seconds.  Then she gave me the strangest look I think I've ever seen. "It's film," I explained.  The poor woman looked so confused.


you're lucky she didn't pull the film out and try to look at it.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Speaking of film (heh heh) I took Jeremy to a photo workshop a while back.  He didn't have the DSLR yet, so I lent him my D40 while I used the N90s.  I shot a closeup of some flowers *we were in a garden) and one woman came running over to me; "Leemeseelemesee!" (yes, one word).  I smiled, turned the camera over so she could look at the back of the film door.  Her mouth dropped open and she stared at it for a good 45 seconds.  Then she gave me the strangest look I think I've ever seen. "It's film," I explained.  The poor woman looked so confused.


I get the opposite when I walk around with my XP1 or X100S. People ask how old is my camera and if I develop the film.


----------



## Gary A.

Sting - _A Thousand Years _(I'm pumping up the volume)


----------



## limr

Here's a picture I got of one of my admin job bosses because he didn't think my Lubitel was a real camera:

 

It's blurry but I don't care 

When I told him it really was a camera, he asked to see the back. Needless to say, he couldn't see the photo in the little red counter window


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of film (heh heh) I took Jeremy to a photo workshop a while back.  He didn't have the DSLR yet, so I lent him my D40 while I used the N90s.  I shot a closeup of some flowers *we were in a garden) and one woman came running over to me; "Leemeseelemesee!" (yes, one word).  I smiled, turned the camera over so she could look at the back of the film door.  Her mouth dropped open and she stared at it for a good 45 seconds.  Then she gave me the strangest look I think I've ever seen. "It's film," I explained.  The poor woman looked so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> you're lucky she didn't pull the film out and try to look at it.
Click to expand...


I don't think that was a risk.  I honestly don't think she knew what a film camera was.


----------



## limr

One of my students apparently is trying to sell some new brand of instant coffee. She gave me a sample and I mentioned something about how I develop film with instant coffee. She was like, "Film? What do you mean?"

We got interrupted, but I'm not sure what confused her - the film itself or developing it with instant coffee. I have a feeling it might have been the film, though. I started saying something about cameras and mimicking taking a picture, but she still looked befuddled.

And it wasn't her English.


----------



## Gary A.

Sanka?


----------



## snowbear

Quick snapshot.  Zoe loves to lay on my neoprene laptop sleeve.  This is my view as I sit at my desk -- shhhhh, she's sleeping.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Sanka?



Thankfully, no, it wasn't Sanka 

But oddly enough, the cheaper the instant coffee, the better it is as a developer.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Quick snapshot.  Zoe loves to lay on my neoprene laptop sleeve.  This is my view as I sit at my desk -- shhhhh, she's sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 87413



There needs to be a "Love" rating for this


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Quick snapshot.  Zoe loves to lay on my neoprene laptop sleeve.  This is my view as I sit at my desk -- shhhhh, she's sleeping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87413


Good looking cat.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sanka?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no, it wasn't Sanka
> 
> But oddly enough, the cheaper the instant coffee, the better it is as a developer.
Click to expand...

I wonder if Kopi Luwak comes in instant form?


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is my girl.  When we first got her, I wasn't working so in between home chores I would pick her up and rock her, throw her toys for her, etc.  Obviously she is spoiled rotten, now.


----------



## Gary A.

Norah Jones - _Good Morning_


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick snapshot.  Zoe loves to lay on my neoprene laptop sleeve.  This is my view as I sit at my desk -- shhhhh, she's sleeping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87413
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking cat.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  She's a rescue.  Maryland State Kitty is the Calico.


----------



## snowbear

I just got my desk cleared off so I can actually use it, instead of the dining room table.  When I sit in there, she typically lays at one of two places: the patio door looking out, or right beside my chair.  I guess she'll move to the bedroom and my desk, now.


----------



## snowbear

_Got Me Under Pressure_, ZZ Top


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Thankfully, no, it wasn't Sanka
> But oddly enough, the cheaper the instant coffee, the better it is as a developer.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kopi Luwak comes in instant form?
Click to expand...


If it does, I might actually drink instant.

Oddly, Nescafe makes me nostalgic for Turkey.


----------



## limr

This is Mrs Parker right now:

 

She is not as much of a snuggler as Zelda is, but she loves to be under a blanket or inside my robe. So I pulled her up on my lap a little while ago and put the robe around her. She's been here for about 20 minutes, purring her fool head off.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> inside my robe.


----------



## snowbear

_The Longest Time_, Billy Joel


----------



## astroNikon

my file isn't uploading any more ....


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> inside my robe.
Click to expand...




My original wording for my "This needs a Love rating" post was, "I need a Love button for this post!" Then I thought that might sound bad


----------



## astroNikon

ahh it worked .   Kids are playing ONLINE games and the upload stops ....


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> inside my robe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original wording for my "This needs a Love rating" post was, "I need a Love button for this post!" Then I thought that might sound bad
Click to expand...


I started to actually say something but figured a picture was worth more than words.


----------



## Gary A.

George Benson - _On Broadway_


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> ahh it worked .   Kids are playing ONLINE games and the upload stops ....


Unplug them.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, no, it wasn't Sanka
> But oddly enough, the cheaper the instant coffee, the better it is as a developer.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Kopi Luwak comes in instant form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it does, I might actually drink instant.
> 
> Oddly, Nescafe makes me nostalgic for Turkey.
Click to expand...

Sanka is café de la journée in Korea.


----------



## sm4him

Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> my file isn't uploading any more ....
> View attachment 87417


One nice collection.


----------



## snowbear

_La Robe Baree_, Magnolia Sisters.  Not related to the previous conversation, though I don't speak Creole French so I don't know what it means.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?


A little slow to the party, I see, 

We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page


----------



## Gary A.

Pink Martini - _Pana Cand Tu lubeam_


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm still wading my way through the pages I've missed. I just knew it was there this morning. 

I was kinda hoping it was gone completely and I could quit now.


----------



## limr

Sharon, it starts on page 444: Leaderboard | Page 444 | Photography Forum


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> _La Robe Baree_, Magnolia Sisters.  Not related to the previous conversation, though I don't speak Creole French so I don't know what it means.


The Dress is Closed


----------



## snowbear

The false celebration starts here
Leaderboard | Page 444 | Photography Forum


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm still wading my way through the pages I've missed. I just knew it was there this morning.
> 
> I was kinda hoping it was gone completely and I could quit now.
Click to expand...

Join the club.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _La Robe Baree_, Magnolia Sisters.  Not related to the previous conversation, though I don't speak Creole French so I don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dress is Closed
Click to expand...


Thanks.  The opposite of what I was alluding to.


----------



## Gary A.

Bob Dylan - _Boots of Spanish Leather_


----------



## snowbear

_Aquarius/Let the Sun Shine In_, The Fifth Dimension


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?


you didn't read the thread from 10 pages back have you ??


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my file isn't uploading any more ....
> View attachment 87417
> 
> 
> 
> One nice collection.
Click to expand...

I've since sold that 75-300 AF ... replaced it with a 70-300 VRII, but didin't like it and sold it.  I'm getting a 300 f/4 AF tomorrow in the mail to replace that.   I also added a 50/1.8G but then replaced that with a 50/1.4G  and added a TC-201.


----------



## astroNikon

Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine band


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> _Aquarius/Let the Sun Shine In_, The Fifth Dimension


LOL ... "... when the moon is in the seventh house ..." I remember that song. There was even an Aquarius theater in Hollywood. No seats, you camped out on the floor.


----------



## astroNikon

Love Will Keep Us Together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## Gary A.

Mariza - _Que Deus Me Perdoe _


----------



## astroNikon

Was Tenille the same girl - cruise director, on the Love Boat ??


----------



## astroNikon

wow, we're at 9030 posts now ....


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Aquarius/Let the Sun Shine In_, The Fifth Dimension
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... "... when the moon is in the seventh house ..." I remember that song. There was even an Aquarius theater in Hollywood. No seats, you camped out on the floor.
Click to expand...


When that song came out, I was a kid.  I went to the National Geographic museum (Explorer's Hall); they had a model of the solar system with a series of small lights that showed the relative orbits of the planets.  I watched that thing for an hour waiting for Jupiter and Mars to align.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
Click to expand...




limr said:


> Sharon, it starts on page 444: Leaderboard | Page 444 | Photography Forum





Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm still wading my way through the pages I've missed. I just knew it was there this morning.
> 
> I was kinda hoping it was gone completely and I could quit now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join the club.
Click to expand...




astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't read the thread from 10 pages back have you ??
Click to expand...


Okay, I'm all caught up now. Exhausted, but caught up.

So, what's the consensus about this? Do we have 'em on the ropes? Is the end of the Leaderboard silliness in sight?

Or is this some nefarious plan by the evil TPF empire to merely TRICK us into believing we have the victory by removing the board from *most* of the site, but still secretly keeping track.
Will they remove US next?  What will become of our postwhoring efforts? What will become of US??

Jam it all, I guess I have to actually postwhore a little more, see if we can push this thing right on off the cliff...


----------



## astroNikon

forgot the fireworks



FW-51 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> 
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, it starts on page 444: Leaderboard | Page 444 | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little slow to the party, I see,
> 
> We are still at war since it's on the TPF main page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm still wading my way through the pages I've missed. I just knew it was there this morning.
> 
> I was kinda hoping it was gone completely and I could quit now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join the club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...is it just my computer...or is there a little something MISSING from the right hand side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you didn't read the thread from 10 pages back have you ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm all caught up now. Exhausted, but caught up.
> 
> So, what's the consensus about this? Do we have 'em on the ropes? Is the end of the Leaderboard silliness in sight?
> 
> Or is this some nefarious plan by the evil TPF empire to merely TRICK us into believing we have the victory by removing the board from *most* of the site, but still secretly keeping track.
> Will they remove US next?  What will become of our postwhoring efforts? What will become of US??
> 
> Jam it all, I guess I have to actually postwhore a little more, see if we can push this thing right on off the cliff...
Click to expand...

I think when the count hits 10,000 TPF will IMPLODE ...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I think when the count hits 10,000 TPF will IMPLODE ...



Well, at the rate we're going, we should know sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## snowbear

I think they are throwing us a bone hoping we will go away.  Who knows, tomorrow we might wake up banned.

"We must all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately." -- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## astroNikon

I wonder how many TOTAL posts there are since the beginning of the year excluding this thread ?


----------



## snowbear

_Black Dog_, Led Zepplin


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Or, I should say, the rate YOU ALL are going. My postwhoring has been nonexistent for days now. I'm a slacker.
And I really didn't care...but now, I have hope that maybe we could actually make the LB disappear. False hope, I'm sure, but hope nonetheless.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I think they are throwing us a bone hoping we will go away.  Who knows, tomorrow we might wake up banned.
> 
> "We must all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately." -- Benjamin Franklin


You can hang me by a Film Spool

but not by a digital memory card

- me


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I wonder how many TOTAL posts there are since the beginning of the year excluding this thread ?


About 35% of posts WITH this thread


----------



## Gary A.

"... I can take all the madness the world has to give, but I won't last a day without you."


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Or, I should say, the rate YOU ALL are going. My postwhoring has been nonexistent for days now. I'm a slacker.
> And I really didn't care...but now, I have hope that maybe we could actually make the LB disappear. False hope, I'm sure, but hope nonetheless.



Don't the Supporting Members have extra pull at the top?


----------



## shefjr

astroNikon said:


> wow, we're at 9030 posts now ....


And over 26,000 views. There are a lot of peeping toms around here. 


:fades back into the shadows:


----------



## Gary A.

Buffalo Springfield - _Mr. Soul_


----------



## snowbear

_Zorba The Greek_, Herb Albert & the Tijuana Brass


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, we're at 9030 posts now ....
> 
> 
> 
> And over 26,000 views. There are a lot of peeping toms around here.
> 
> 
> :fades back into the shadows:
Click to expand...


It's like a car crash - ya gotta look.  Or maybe it's a zoo and they're here to see all the strange critters.


----------



## astroNikon

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, we're at 9030 posts now ....
> 
> 
> 
> And over 26,000 views. There are a lot of peeping toms around here.
> 
> 
> :fades back into the shadows:
Click to expand...

That's mostly MIsh


----------



## astroNikon

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, we're at 9030 posts now ....
> 
> 
> 
> And over 26,000 views. There are a lot of peeping toms around here.
> 
> 
> :fades back into the shadows:
Click to expand...

Everyone comes to this thread for the photos
and colorful commentary.


like poop coffee


----------



## limr

So 10K is no problem. I bet we can get to 500 pages by the end of the month.

Maybe then they'd just take it away?

Or maybe they know we can't keep this up.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many TOTAL posts there are since the beginning of the year excluding this thread ?
> 
> 
> 
> About 35% of posts WITH this thread
Click to expand...

So is this thread 65% of the total posts of the year ??


----------



## Gary A.

Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> So 10K is no problem. I bet we can get to 500 pages by the end of the month.
> 
> Maybe then they'd just take it away?
> 
> Or maybe they know we can't keep this up.


Marines never quit.


----------



## sm4him

We're like the "junk drawer" of TPF!
Eventually, EVERYONE has to dig around in here searching for something useful...trouble is, by the time they dig through all the junk they forget why they looked in here in the first place.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> So 10K is no problem. I bet we can get to 500 pages by the end of the month.
> 
> Maybe then they'd just take it away?
> 
> Or maybe they know we can't keep this up.


I can keep alot of things up for a long time


----------



## snowbear

_Taking care of Business_, BTO


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?



Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> We're like the "junk drawer" of TPF!
> Eventually, EVERYONE has to dig around in here searching for something useful...trouble is, by the time they dig through all the junk they forget why they looked in here in the first place.



or, most likely, they never find anything really useful.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
Click to expand...

The burritos in the TPF cafeteria are pretty good.  But you have to get there before Derrel does.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
Click to expand...

If Gary A should be a supporting member?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
Click to expand...


It's on my list.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The burritos in the TPF cafeteria are pretty good.  But you have to get there before Derrel does.
Click to expand...

Derrel looks like a guy with a big appetite.


----------



## snowbear

_Am I Wrong_, Keb' Mo'


----------



## Gary A.

Conversely ... this thread could be used as evidence that we have all paid our dues ...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Gary A should be a supporting member?
Click to expand...




You caught me being imprecise!


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> So 10K is no problem. I bet we can get to 500 pages by the end of the month.
> 
> Maybe then they'd just take it away?
> 
> Or maybe they know we can't keep this up.


If I'm not mistaken you have put 19 pages on today alone. So at that rate you'll hit 500 pages in three more days.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Conversely ... this thread could be used as evidence that we have all paid our dues ...



or shirk our responsibilities.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Gary A should be a supporting member?
Click to expand...


I'm one because I felt like it was a small price to pay for the immeasurable help I've gotten from TPF. My photography skills have improved several-fold as a direct result of my interaction with several of the members of TPF, so supporting the forum itself monetarily was a no-brainer for me.
But there's no actual "benefit" exclusive to supporting membership, imo. For me, it's just payback for the general usefulness of the place.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Gary A should be a supporting member?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You caught me being imprecise!
Click to expand...

I think that all the time myself ....  SHOULD Gary A be a supporting member ??


----------



## shefjr

Gah my math was off. Lol! 11 posts so far. Doah!


----------



## sm4him

I think they should GIVE him a year's membership for being the Top Postwhore for October.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay peeps ... should I be a supporting member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. I've asked myself the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Gary A should be a supporting member?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You caught me being imprecise!
Click to expand...

Maybe we can make a deal with the powers to be ... we'll become supporting members if:

1) TPF locks this thread here and now; or
2) TPF doesn't lock this thread and we see what kind of damage we can do until the end of the month; or
3) something completely different?


----------



## astroNikon

well it's past my bedtime ... gotta get some sleep


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 10K is no problem. I bet we can get to 500 pages by the end of the month.
> 
> Maybe then they'd just take it away?
> 
> Or maybe they know we can't keep this up.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you have put 19 pages on today alone. So at that rate you'll hit 500 pages in three more days.
Click to expand...


Woot!


----------



## Gary A.

Bob Marley - _Buffalo Soldier _


----------



## snowbear

G'night, Astro


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> Gah my math was off. Lol! 11 posts so far. Doah!



I sympathize. I used to be pretty good at math, but ever since falling into the rabbit hole that is the TPF Leaderboard thread, I can't seem to tell the difference between 100 and 1000, or between 6000 and 9000.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> well it's past my bedtime ... gotta get some sleep


Night Astro.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Maybe we can make a deal with the powers to be ... we'll become supporting members if:
> 
> 1) TPF locks this thread here and now; or
> 2) TPF doesn't lock this thread and we see what kind of damage we can do until the end of the month; or
> 3) something completely different?



I can get behind that.

I say let us run rampant until the end of the month, and then lock to save TPF from us and us from ourselves! And in return, I'd be willing to pony up.


----------



## limr

Night Astro!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can make a deal with the powers to be ... we'll become supporting members if:
> 
> 1) TPF locks this thread here and now; or
> 2) TPF doesn't lock this thread and we see what kind of damage we can do until the end of the month; or
> 3) something completely different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get behind that.
> 
> I say let us run rampant until the end of the month, and then lock to save TPF from us and us from ourselves! And in return, I'd be willing to pony up.
Click to expand...


I'd pay them for two year's membership dues if they'd just make the whole silly leaderboard go away forever.


----------



## sm4him

But that's probably not much leverage since I'm *already* paying them for membership.


----------



## Gary A.

Are we the TPF Musketeers or something equally stupid ... maybe TPF Ninja Turtles ... this is all so sad ... lol


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I'd pay them for two year's membership dues if they'd just make the whole silly leaderboard go away forever.



YES!!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> well it's past my bedtime ... gotta get some sleep


Night, night Astro. I won't be up much longer either.

I started to say "I'm not far behind you," but I'm really just not the stalker type. Too ADHD to stay focused on it.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> But that's probably not much leverage since I'm *already* paying them for membership.


You don't count ... LOL


----------



## astroNikon

well 'ya all figure out what we are and I'll find out in the morning ...


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Are we the TPF Musketeers or something equally stupid ... maybe TPF Ninja Turtles ... this is all so sad ... lol



Our mothers would be so proud.


----------



## snowbear

I'll be back.  I've got to go empty the dishwasher.  Somebody, please take my place and just post random stuff for a few minutes.


----------



## limr

We've broken the first rule of Leaderboard by talking about Leaderboard!


----------



## astroNikon

so we all don't forget ...


----------



## Gary A.

Yo-Yo Ma - _Yanzi_


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> so we all don't forget ...
> View attachment 87422



NEVER FORGET!!  LB Postwhorers Unite!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> We've broken the first rule of Leaderboard by talking about Leaderboard!


I thought we were above the rules.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> so we all don't forget ...
> View attachment 87422



The TPF post office wall


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've broken the first rule of Leaderboard by talking about Leaderboard!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were above the rules.
Click to expand...


*WE ARE The RULES*


----------



## sm4him

That means someone needs to post twice as much while Charlie's gone.  Gary or Lenny, ya'll do it. I don't have it in me. I've only even managed to get the "wait longer" error message ONCE all day.


----------



## sm4him

Random Stuff.


----------



## sm4him

More random stuff.

f/16, ISO 200


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've broken the first rule of Leaderboard by talking about Leaderboard!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were above the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WE ARE The RULES*
Click to expand...

YES!!!! Mario Savio would be proud of us.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'll be back.  I've got to go empty the dishwasher.  Somebody, please take my place and just post random stuff for a few minutes.



Replying just for the sake of another post.


----------



## Gary A.

Click


----------



## sm4him

Random


----------



## Gary A.

U2 - _The Unforgettable Fire_ (this is for Charlie)


----------



## sm4him

Stuff


----------



## sm4him

Well, I think that's about it for me tonight.

Tomorrow is another day. Unless, of course, it's not.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Random


Thanks, sweetie.  I'm back.


----------



## limr

*yawn*


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Well, I think that's about it for me tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day. Unless, of course, it's not.


While unlikely ... that is still a remote possibility. G'night Sharon.

Gary


----------



## limr

G'night, Sharon!

Welcome back, Charlie!


----------



## snowbear

G'night, Sharon.


----------



## limr

Gonna make my tea and take some Advil.


----------



## snowbear

Dishwasher emptied and the few dishes waiting in sink are  rinsed and loaded.  Only a couple of larger items left - a large pan and a cookie sheet.  I usually do those by hand, anyway.


----------



## snowbear

Take it easy, Lenny.  Catch you in the AM.


----------



## snowbear

_You Shook Me All Night Long_, AC/DC


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker's got the voices.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Take it easy, Lenny.  Catch you in the AM.



I'll be dreaming of that first cup of coffee


----------



## Gary A.

I just explained to Mary Lou why I've be glued in front of the 'puter.


----------



## Gary A.

I think that was a mistake ... people just don't understand ... lol


----------



## pgriz

sm4him said:


> Stuff



Deep.

(Where's the "thinker" emoticon?  - knew they forgot sumfing...)


----------



## Gary A.

Gipsy Kings - _Mi Corazon _


----------



## Gary A.

'bout to leave for dinner. Mexico 1900 - fine Mexican food (truly).


----------



## Gary A.

Y'all will probably be gone by the time I return. So ... G'night Charlie and G'night Leo and G'night Sharon.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy, Lenny.  Catch you in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be dreaming of that first cup of coffee
Click to expand...


Wear your robe


----------



## snowbear

Later, Gary.


----------



## limr

Enjoy the Mexican food, Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Later, Gary.


We'll talk tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Enjoy the Mexican food, Gary!


See ya Leo.


----------



## Gary A.

Fish tacos ... mmmhhh-mmh.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## snowbear

I'm in and out.


----------



## snowbear

and in and out and in and out . . .


----------



## Gary A.

You're a busy guy Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

It was a quick bite because Mary Lou did not want to miss The Voice.


----------



## Gary A.

Whitney High School Talent Show:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Some snaps from San Pedro, California:





Fly me to the Moon


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I heard a noise outside


----------



## astroNikon

It either 
1- must be the wind knocking down a trash can
2- a squirrel jumping in the trash can looking for food
3- Jupiter coming over the horizon.  Sometimes it makes a purple flash on the horizon which pushes over trash cans
Or
4- Lenny must be sneaking around outside  looking for coffee beans that the squirrels have eaten and passed


----------



## astroNikon

See Jupiter on the horizon


----------



## pgriz

Your horizon has more helper features.  Try as I might, I can never see the lines.  Or constellation labels for that matter.  Maybe my local night sky missed an upgrade?


----------



## mmaria

Morning crazies!

It's snowing here!!!!!!!!!!


Got to go to work....doing some interviews


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Morning crazies!
> 
> It's snowing here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got to go to work....doing some interviews


Good afternoon, Marija!
And good morning, most everyone else!

Snowing?!?! I would NOT like that!


----------



## limr

Well, it's morning. I'm not entirely sure about the "good" part.

Headache.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Well, it's morning. I'm not entirely sure about the "good" part.
> 
> Headache.



Yes, I lied about that part.
Because it's a social norm to say "Good" when you say "Morning."


----------



## sm4him

Sorry about the headache. I can empathize with that!


----------



## sm4him

I have one just starting...because I sneezed and it caused something in my neck to catch and cramped up all the muscles on the left side of my neck for about two minutes.
I felt the headache start immediately. But I already took something, so hopefully it won't get bad.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's morning. I'm not entirely sure about the "good" part.
> Headache.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I lied about that part.
> Because it's a *social norm *to say "Good" when you say "Morning."
Click to expand...


Society makes us liars! Says smiley simmons!  (???)


----------



## limr

Mine started after I had a beer last night. I took Advil but I knew I'd wake up with a headache. Whenever it comes on at night like that, I know it's going to take a few days.

It starts at night and then lifts on the afternoon of the third day. They're my Jesus headaches.


----------



## limr

Beer can be a trigger, but mainly the headaches are tied to hormones. I had a beer with dinner I think twice over the past week and no headache. So it's not specifically the beer, but the beer plus the timing. It's still a week before the "woman problems" start so I thought I'd still be safe until Friday, but apparently not.


----------



## Stradawhovious

On my way into work today Paul Simon's "Kodachorme" came over my playlist.

I thought of you folks.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> On my way into work today Paul Simon's "Kodachorme" came over my playlist.
> 
> I thought of you folks.



I've got a roll of Kodachrome. Apparently, develoiping it in Caffenol with clear the remjet and produce some pseudo-cyanotype shots.

I'm not sure when, but I'ma shoot up that roll!


----------



## astroNikon

pgriz said:


> Your horizon has more helper features.  Try as I might, I can never see the lines.  Or constellation labels for that matter.  Maybe my local night sky missed an upgrade?


I have an inside track.
I'm using  MotherNature "Sky" v1132.5 beta

I was provided this system when I got struck by lightening years ago


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I've got a roll of Kodachrome. Apparently, develoiping it in Caffenol with clear the remjet and produce some pseudo-cyanotype shots.


 

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## limr

Hey Astro. Sorry for knocking over your trash cans last night. I needed coffee for this headache.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Beer can be a trigger, but mainly the headaches are tied to hormones. I had a beer with dinner I think twice over the past week and no headache. So it's not specifically the beer, but the beer plus the timing. It's still a week before the "woman problems" start so I thought I'd still be safe until Friday, but apparently not.


ALL of my headache/migraine "triggers" require a combination of other things as well. Like you, I can drink wine most of the time with no problem. But given just the right combination of stress, lack of sleep, maybe eating something else that can also be a trigger and BAM, headache here we come.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a roll of Kodachrome. Apparently, develoiping it in Caffenol with clear the remjet and produce some pseudo-cyanotype shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you just said.
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your horizon has more helper features.  Try as I might, I can never see the lines.  Or constellation labels for that matter.  Maybe my local night sky missed an upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an inside track.
> I'm using  MotherNature "Sky" v1132.5 beta
> 
> I was provided this system when I got struck by lightening years ago
Click to expand...

Wait.
You can't just say something like "when I got struck by lightening.." and then NOT tell the story.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey Astro. Sorry for knocking over your trash cans last night. I needed coffee for this headache.


No problem, I thought it was just the squirrels flatulating.
It's funny when they have too much gas, they tend to lift off like a rocket.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Wait.
> You can't just say something like "when I got struck by lightening.." and then NOT tell the story.



It was raining
and thundering
and lightening

It was *shocking*


----------



## limr

I wonder if pixmedic has some old rolls of Kodachrome still in his magic closet?

This is what I plan to do with my one lonely roll:
Lomo Experiments: Bluescale Your Old Kodachrome 64 Stash! - Lomography


----------



## limr

Okay, anyone have stashes of Kodachrome and have no idea what to do with them? Send them to MEEEE!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Okay, anyone have stashes of Kodachrome and have no idea what to do with them? Send them to MEEEE!


I actually may ... I know I've run across some rolls that are undeveloped and maybe some that are unused.


----------



## limr

Except announcing that in Leaderboard is almost like sending a PM. 

Sorry, software overlords! I meant "Conversation."

The Leaderboarders will read it, but everyone else who is scared/baffled/confused/frustrated by Leaderboard isn't going to bother coming here to read posts, so it's almost as good as private


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, anyone have stashes of Kodachrome and have no idea what to do with them? Send them to MEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually may ... I know I've run across some rolls that are undeveloped and maybe some that are unused.
Click to expand...


Woot! 

Dont' you still shoot your film camera sometimes, though? Do you develop your own or send it to a lab?

If you've got the tank and fixer, I can send you links to the Caffenol recipe and you can dry developing the exposed rolls.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I wonder if pixmedic has some old rolls of Kodachrome still in his magic closet?
> 
> This is what I plan to do with my one lonely roll:
> Lomo Experiments: Bluescale Your Old Kodachrome 64 Stash! - Lomography


To a final end volume of 300ml:
- 16.2g washing soda
- 4.8g VitC
*- 12g instant coffee*
- 0.4g KBr

ahh .. that's where it comes into play .... funny


----------



## runnah




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, anyone have stashes of Kodachrome and have no idea what to do with them? Send them to MEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually may ... I know I've run across some rolls that are undeveloped and maybe some that are unused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woot!
> 
> Dont' you still shoot your film camera sometimes, though? Do you develop your own or send it to a lab?
> 
> If you've got the tank and fixer, I can send you links to the Caffenol recipe and you can dry developing the exposed rolls.
Click to expand...

I haven't shot film in ... a very, very long time.  back when CVS was doing film processing.

then a few years ago I thought of getting back into it.  Then I saw the prices of the batteries ... then decided just to go digital ala d7000.  Sold the Nikon N80 and Haven't looked back.  Even though I now use those same batteries in my SU-800.

I still have a AE-1 around.  somewhere.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> To a final end volume of 300ml:
> - 16.2g washing soda
> - 4.8g VitC
> *- 12g instant coffee*
> - 0.4g KBr
> 
> ahh .. that's where it comes into play .... funny



It's a remarkably effective developer. And safe for septic systems.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


>



I don't know why, but this has sent me into a giggling fit.

Must be the headache. I become even easier to entertain when the brain is this slow.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I still have a AE-1 around.  somewhere.



Okay okay okay okay, checkitout, checkitout...who am I?

you just have to get a leica m4 you will never go back to that digital rubbish leicas will change your mind they are cheap too


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, starting out the day punchy. 

This can only end well.


----------



## limr

Actually, it will probably enhance my postwhoring skills today.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Okay okay okay okay, checkitout, checkitout...who am I?



umm

Captain Jack Sparrow ??



limr said:


> you just have to get a leica m4 you will never go back to that digital rubbish leicas will change your mind they are cheap too


well Digital Rubbish allows me to do sports, space stuff, and I can process pieces at a time without worry as I take care of my 4 kids.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just have to get a leica m4 you will never go back to that digital rubbish leicas will change your mind they are cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> well Digital Rubbish allows me to do sports, space stuff, and I can process pieces at a time without worry as I take care of my 4 kids.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, that answer is far too logical and therefore it is wrong.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Morning crazies!
> 
> It's snowing here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got to go to work....doing some interviews



Good morning, Marija.
SNOW - Woohoo!!  I want to go sledding with you. 

"I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane." -- Waylon Jennings.


----------



## snowbear

Morning, Lenny.  Sorry about your headache. I hope it goes away, soon.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.  Don't let bitchofaboss get to you today.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Morning, Lenny.  Sorry about your headache. I hope it goes away, soon.



Morning, Charlie!

And 

Coffee helps. Thank goodness it does! Mmmm, coffee...


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just have to get a leica m4 you will never go back to that digital rubbish leicas will change your mind they are cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> well Digital Rubbish allows me to do sports, space stuff, and I can process pieces at a time without worry as I take care of my 4 kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, that answer is far too logical and therefore it is wrong.
Click to expand...

LMAO

I can also take 2,000 non-stop shots and development cost is ZERO
and I can change ASA/ISO on all of those 2,000 shots.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning Astro.  Maybe the trash cans were being inspected by bears.


----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a AE-1 around.  somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay okay okay okay, checkitout, checkitout...who am I?
> 
> you just have to get a leica m4 you will never go back to that digital rubbish leicas will change your mind they are cheap too
Click to expand...

OhheythereleicaGary--didn't expect to see YOU in this thread.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


>


This. So VERY MUCH, THIS.


----------



## sm4him

I've gotten the "wait longer" error message three times already this morning. I guess that means my postwhoring skills are coming back.

EDIT: FOUR times.


----------



## limr

LeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaCanonLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeicaLeica


----------



## snowbear

Hasselblad.Hasselblad.Hasselblad.Hasselblad.Hasselblad.Hasselblad

Sorry about that - I just has a Hassy fit.


----------



## sm4him

I got a Niiiiiiiikon camera, love to take a pho-o-tograph...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Oh yeah, starting out the day punchy.
> 
> This can only end well.


Absolutely. At least it will, if by "well," you mean highly entertaining for the rest of us.


----------



## limr

Yeah, I'd take a Hassy over a Leica.

Ah, LeicaGary's a good egg at heart and means well. He just needs to settle down with his Leica-whoring.

And then there is slackercruster/ilovemycam. I blocked "them" (because I think they are the same person?) because I found myself checking every single post to find the word "museum" in it. And almost always I did, so the game became boring.

Heh - once I found a post that did NOT mention his pictures in a museum, and then a few minutes later, he edited it to include mention of some of his pictures in museums.


----------



## astroNikon

Got a free Leica laying around ??
or Hasselhoff ?





museum


----------



## limr

I'm off to take a shower and get dressed. Then I'll be at my admin job, which means I'll be punchier than ever!!

Buzz has suggested I deal with my frustration at this job by being "aggressively quirky."

I think I agree


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Sharon.  Don't let bitchofaboss get to you today.



Fortunately, MOST days I have absolutely no dealings with 4B (Bully Bulldozer B*tch Boss). If I had to actually interact with her on a daily basis, I would NOT last long before I'd be seeking other employment. Because I don't DO "suck-up" very well and I have no desire to start.
Thankfully, my direct boss knows this about me, and tends to TRY to keep me away from people like 4B as much as possible, lest I end up saying something like, "that's a really stupid idea" to 4B, who would then probably take revenge and fire me, even though I wouldn't SAY it was a really stupid idea unless….well, unless it was a really stupid idea.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> *I'm off to take a shower and get dressed*. Then I'll be at my admin job, which means I'll be punchier than ever!!
> 
> Buzz has suggested I deal with my frustration at this job by being "aggressively quirky."
> 
> I think I agree


take pictures


      ,                        .                                     .                           .                       museum


----------



## snowbear

Time for another coffee.  Who's with me?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Sharon.  Don't let bitchofaboss get to you today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, MOST days I have absolutely no dealings with 4B (Bully Bulldozer B*tch Boss). If I had to actually interact with her on a daily basis, I would NOT last long before I'd be seeking other employment. Because I don't DO "suck-up" very well and I have no desire to start.
> Thankfully, my direct boss knows this about me, and tends to TRY to keep me away from people like 4B as much as possible, lest I end up saying something like, "that's a really stupid idea" to 4B, who would then probably take revenge and fire me, even though I wouldn't SAY it was a really stupid idea unless….well, unless it was a really stupid idea.
Click to expand...


This is good.


----------



## astroNikon

gotta get some work (museum) done.


----------



## snowbear

> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="limr, post: 3352587, member: 151259"*]I'm off to take a shower and get dressed*. Then I'll be at my admin job, which means I'll be punchier than ever!!
> 
> Buzz has suggested I deal with my frustration at this job by being "aggressively quirky."
> 
> I think I agree
> 
> 
> 
> take pictures
> 
> 
> ,                        .                                     .                           .                       museum
Click to expand...

Dude - fix your tags.  You sot some dangling particles or something.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="limr, post: 3352587, member: 151259"*]I'm off to take a shower and get dressed*. Then I'll be at my admin job, which means I'll be punchier than ever!!
> 
> Buzz has suggested I deal with my frustration at this job by being "aggressively quirky."
> 
> I think I agree
> 
> 
> 
> take pictures
> 
> 
> ,                        .                                     .                           .                       museum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude - fix your tags.  You sot some dangling particles or something.
Click to expand...

Dude ... I did.  museum


----------



## snowbear

Awe-some!


----------



## snowbear

Chicken, Ebola and 



Spoiler: ?



Museum


----------



## snowbear

New "What is it" posted.  Good luck!


----------



## snowbear

_Some of Shelley's Blues_, NGDB


----------



## snowbear

_It's My Life_, Bon Jovi


----------



## astroNikon

'Muscle Museum', Muse


----------



## astroNikon

'On the Museum Island', Emmy the Great


----------



## astroNikon

'The Strange Museum', Paul Weller


----------



## astroNikon

'Museum', The Future Sound of London,


----------



## astroNikon

'The Edison Museum',  They Might be Giants,


----------



## snowbear

_Mary Mac, _Seamus Kennedy


----------



## astroNikon

hey I just got my 300mm f/4 lens in the mail .... 
maybe I should start a thread ... guess what's in the box ??


museum


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> hey I just got my 300mm f/4 lens in the mail ....
> maybe I should start a thread ... guess what's in the box ??
> 
> 
> museum



Sure - along with the other 20!

You should change your signature to "museum"


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> ... guess what's in the box ??
> 
> 
> museum


 
[channels Brad Pitt]

What's in the baaaaaaaaaaaaachs.... WHAT'S IN THE F***INGBOX?!!!  Come on.  What's in the box?!?!?


----------



## Gary A.

Bonjour y'all Leaderboarders.


----------



## Gary A.

How the hell is everyone?


----------



## Gary A.

I saw a couple of headaches out there ... a 4B ... ana lightning strike.


----------



## Gary A.

Los Angeles Times Column One headline:

HEADSHOT TRUCK OFFERS A PHOTO STUDIO FOR ACTORS ON THE GO


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey I just got my 300mm f/4 lens in the mail ....
> maybe I should start a thread ... guess what's in the box ??
> 
> 
> museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure - along with the other 20!
> 
> You should change your signature to "museum"
Click to expand...

Yeah ... we need another what's in the box thread

the museum .. if you missed it .. was related to Lenny ...


----------



## Gary A.

The bright magenta van parked alongside Pan Pacific Park near the Grove could be mistaken for any one of the scores of gourmet food trucks roaming the streets of Los Angeles.

But passersby did a double take as they read the sign written in white text across its side:

"The Headshot Truck."

"Wow, that's so L.A.," Robert Lewis, 35, said as he walked by with his two bulldogs.

In a city where a head shot is an actor's calling card, it used to be easy to get a studio-quality photo. But many of the traditional photo studios have closed, unable to get enough business as more people use cellphones and digital cameras to snap pictures.






Actor-turned-photographer Adam Hendershott, who sports black-rimmed glasses and a scruffy brown beard, said many of his Hollywood friends complained they were having a tough time finding a photographer. So he and his wife, Sylvia, decided to catch L.A.'s trendy truck wave — and carve out a niche for themselves in the head-shot business.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I saw a couple of headaches out there ... a 4B ana lightning strike.



And I still have the headache.  A bit surprising, as I really expected the meds to make quick work of this one--then I got to work and discovered that the meds are still in my pocket, where I put them when I went to get something to take them with. Most have had a senior moment by the time I got to the kitchen. 

This time, I'm gonna see if perhaps actually ingesting the meds will make them more effective than they are in my pocket.


----------



## Gary A.

and I saw a museumphobic


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> ... And then there is slackercruster/ilovemycam. I blocked "them" (because I think they are the same person?) because I found myself checking every single post to find the word "museum" in it. And almost always I did, so the game became boring.
> 
> Heh - once I found a post that did NOT mention his pictures in a museum, and then a few minutes later, he edited it to include mention of some of his pictures in museums.


The Museum Reference


----------



## sm4him

Oh, and CHARLIE…I need a better clue on that whatsit!!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple of headaches out there ... a 4B ana lightning strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still have the headache.  A bit surprising, as I really expected the meds to make quick work of this one--then I got to work and discovered that the meds are still in my pocket, where I put them when I went to get something to take them with. Most have had a senior moment by the time I got to the kitchen.
> 
> This time, I'm gonna see if perhaps actually ingesting the meds will make them more effective than they are in my pocket.
Click to expand...

Go find yourself a storm and hold a metal pole up and see if that helps with the headache


----------



## Gary A.

They combed through Craigslist until they found an 18-year-old Chevy Step Van that was once used as a bread truck. They had to remove the 400-pound metal bread racks and sweep up crumbs scattered across the floor.

Now, there are no traces of bread (probably a good thing, seeing how gluten-phobic many actors are). Instead of racks, a bolted-in chair sits next to a table with makeup and hair products neatly organized. A long pole hangs across from the chair, for outfit changes.

In the "studio" space, a large light hangs from the back of the truck and a desktop computer screen sits to the left so people can review the photos on the spot — sometimes pointing out nitpicky things they'd like to fix, like blemishes or sticking-out hair.

Outside the truck, two plastic hot-pink flamingos (nicknamed Fred and Bobbles) greet customers. The truck's veering-on-flip slogan, "The Best Way to Get Shot in L.A.," is splashed across its back. The day's clients are listed in orange and pink chalk on a blackboard hung next to the door.

Just above the list, scrawled in cursive, a greeting reads "Welcome aboard!"


----------



## snowbear

Done.  (Big jammin evil grin)


----------



## astroNikon

I'm gonna use my 2x TC on the 300 .. I'm hoping to get some adequate pictures of the International Space Station next time it  zooms past.

and pics of the sun, moon, jupiter, saturn, neptune, uranus ..... you can actually get them with a 300/5.6
but my scope is the main distance "lens" which I plan on testing the TC on too


----------



## Gary A.

The old-school head shot industry seems to be going the way of the flashbulb.

In April 2013, portrait company CSI Corp. closed thousands of locations it ran out of Sears and Wal-Mart stores. Affordable mom-and-pop studios are becoming rare.

High-end studios that charge thousands of dollars for head shots are still around, but that price is too hefty for struggling actors.

On average, 28-year-old actress Ashley Platz said, those photographers charge up to $800.

"And, you know, that's like rent for a month," Platz said.

A picture of someone's face shouldn't cost an arm and a leg.
- Adam Hendershott, Headshot Truck photographer

The digital age has given rise to amateur photographers who charge $100 for work done out of makeshift studios in their homes or garages. Their Craigslist ads — some sketchier than others — include "Headshots you'll love 100% guaranteed!" to "Need new headshots? Of course you do!"

That has squeezed professional photographers like Alan Weissman. He has made a living for more than two decades running a Los Angeles studio that caters to mostly fresh-faced actors but also celebrities including Morgan Freeman, Billy Crystal and Cameron Diaz.

"When I started … I didn't have much competition. There were 15 or 20 people doing what I did," said Weissman, who charges $395 for two basic head-shot looks and 50 8-by-10 photos. "Now it's just awful. People aren't looking for quality anymore — they look for whoever will do photos fast and cheap."

Weissman said that although the concept behind the Headshot Truck is interesting, the business seems more like a "gimmick."

"I love the idea — I think it's totally cool — but I don't think it's serving the actor," he said. "I'm old-school. They aren't at the next level."

Weissman said even some of his interns "have websites before they are real photographers" and advertise head-shot services online. The increase in cheaper competition has led to less work.

"You used to have to know your craft," he said. "People don't know what they are looking for anymore."

But he said that there was one new crop of clients: actors whose head shots were botched by amateurs.


----------



## Gary A.

Like food trucks, the Headshot Truck tweets its location to its 900-plus followers — but shoots are appointment-only.

Alex Trugman, a 25-year-old actor and musician, pulled out his phone to take a photo of the truck while waiting for his turn in the makeup chair.

As he struggled to come up with a clever tweet, he joked, "There's a reason I'm not a writer."

The tall, boyish-looking Studio City resident carried hangers with T-shirts as well as button-downs to fit the look he was going for: a mix of nerdy and boy-next-door.

"I wanted to show you head shots I already had," Trugman told Sylvia Hendershott as he pointed to older photos on his phone. "Can we brainstorm if there are any looks I'm missing?"

Logan applied a light coat of concealer on Trugman in the makeup chair while Hendershott guided him through clothing recommendations.

Gray hoodie-green shirt combo for the younger, nerdy look. Light blue button-down for the boy-next-door look.

"OK, you're ready," Logan said, handing Trugman a mirror to look at his makeup. "If you see anything you want to change, let me know."

Adam Hendershott readied the space by lowering a white backdrop and firing up the camera.

"Looking good, dude," he said.

Meanwhile, actress Autumn Reeser, known for her role as Taylor on "The O.C.," sat down in the makeup chair. The actress brought her two sons — 3-year-old Finn and almost 1-year-old Dash.

"My agency has been bugging me for the last five years to get a head shot," she said. "Head shots can be really stressful for a lot of actors ... and having such a mobile service makes it feel less daunting."

As the crew prepared for the next client, Avion Branch knocked on the door. The 37-year-old had spotted the truck and was interested in head shots for her 15-year-old daughter, an actress.

"Hello, I saw the truck and I wanted to ask for more information," Branch said. "It's pilot season and we need head shots. Are you guys based here?"

"We're all over," Hendershott replied.

At the end of the day, the crew packed up Fred and Bobbles, stored away the welcome sign and pulled out of the parking lot.


----------



## Gary A.

Delta might be my new favorite airline......

Delta Baggage Handlers.

This will give you goose bumps or tears!   This is done at D/FW International Airport.

As you watch the video, notice the number of people watching from inside the terminal.
Most people have no idea Delta does this.

Delta Honor Guard - YouTube

God Bless the USA.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Delta might be my new favorite airline......
> 
> Delta Baggage Handlers.
> 
> This will give you goose bumps or tears!   This is done at D/FW International Airport.
> 
> As you watch the video, notice the number of people watching from inside the terminal.
> Most people have no idea Delta does this.
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/c_VGxfmDmEo>
> 
> God Bless the USA.


I'm getting an error message when I try to play that.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> and pics of uranus .....



You only need a 20mm for some of us.


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> I'm gonna use my 2x TC on the 300 .. I'm hoping to get some adequate pictures of the International Space Station next time it  zooms past.
> 
> and pics of the sun, moon, jupiter, saturn, neptune, uranus ..... you can actually get them with a 300/5.6
> but my scope is the main distance "lens" which I plan on testing the TC on too


ooh and I also want to use the 300 and TC on jetliners flying past.

when a storm comes from the west of the wind is from the west, airplanes are diverted for the 2 runways at Detroit Metro approaching from the north where the planes turn just to my north.  they use the small airport 1/2 mile to my west visually for lining up, and when to turn.   So I get alot of jets coming past.

I use ==> FlightAware - Flight Tracker / Flight Status / Flight Tracking
to determine their flight paths, and what type of planes are in the air.  I'm trying to get DC-10/11s, 747s, and any a380s up there.  Or just plan testing on everything flying past.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delta might be my new favorite airline......
> 
> Delta Baggage Handlers.
> 
> This will give you goose bumps or tears!   This is done at D/FW International Airport.
> 
> As you watch the video, notice the number of people watching from inside the terminal.
> Most people have no idea Delta does this.
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/c_VGxfmDmEo>
> 
> God Bless the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting an error message when I try to play that.
Click to expand...


I fixed it.

GOTO: Delta Honor Guard - YouTube


----------



## astroNikon

once in  a while I'll catch something like this flying by too


----------



## snowbear

_Toss The Feathers_, The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

_Wolf Creek Pass_, C. W. McCall


----------



## snowbear

"Well, I looked on out the window
and started counting phone poles going by at the rate of four to the seventh power.
So I put two and two together, added twelve, and carried five
and came up with 22,000 telephone poles an hour"


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Done.  (Big jammin evil grin)



New one's up! Probably pretty easy. But last time I said that, it wasn't.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delta might be my new favorite airline......
> 
> Delta Baggage Handlers.
> 
> This will give you goose bumps or tears!   This is done at D/FW International Airport.
> 
> As you watch the video, notice the number of people watching from inside the terminal.
> Most people have no idea Delta does this.
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/c_VGxfmDmEo>
> 
> God Bless the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting an error message when I try to play that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed it.
> 
> GOTO: Delta Honor Guard - YouTube
Click to expand...


That was Awesome. I always wondered how this was handled.  Good to know.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and pics of uranus .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only need a 20mm for some of us.
Click to expand...

or wider


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I'm gonna use my 2x TC on the 300 .. I'm hoping to get some adequate pictures of the International Space Station next time it  zooms past.
> 
> and pics of the sun, moon, jupiter, saturn, neptune, uranus ..... you can actually get them with a 300/5.6
> but my scope is the main distance "lens" which I plan on testing the TC on too



Heh...heh...heh...you took a picture of uranus...heh heh...heh...heh heh heh...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> A picture of someone's face shouldn't cost an arm and a leg.
> - Adam Hendershott, Headshot Truck photographer



He should change his name to Adam Headershott.


----------



## snowbear

Well, *this* is appropriate:
_Here Comes the Rain Again_, Eurythmics


----------



## limr

O CRUEL FATE!

I needed more coffee. So I stopped at the drive-through Dunkin' Donuts on my way to work.

...


----------



## limr

I asked for a "Small hot coffee with milk."

You know why I hate the drive-through despite its convenience?


----------



## limr

I got to the window. She gave me a medium. Okay fine, I'll still take it. She even charged me for a small because of her mistake.

...Because they always JAM YOU AT THE DRIVE-THROUGH!


----------



## limr

A couple of miles down the highway, I take a sip.

JAMMING DRIVE-THROUGHS!


----------



## limr

My "small hot coffee with milk" - which incidentally also means no sugar - had somehow been garbled into a medium sweet pumpkin spice coffee.

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM!


----------



## limr

I have survey results to enter. One tutor never fills out the top of the sign-in sheet.

I filled it out for him.

Workshop title: "I am not your secretary."
Workshop leader: "Bob, whose hands are painted on or whose cat got his pen."


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> My "small hot coffee with milk" - which incidentally also means no sugar - had somehow been garbled into a medium sweet pumpkin spice coffee.
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM!



That's a criminal offense right there.


----------



## sm4him

Speaking of coffee though, I think it's time to turn on the Keurig. There's one coffee maker downstairs in the breakroom that everyone can use.
And then there's my PRIVATE Keurig machine I keep in my office. So I don't have to kill someone because they're about to get the last cup of coffee in the pot.


----------



## limr

When I'm punchy, headachy, AND don't have coffee, I'm also likely to get rant-y.


----------



## limr

I have a one-cup French press in my locker, and I think I even have coffee, but I think the coffee might be a bit stale and I don't have milk. I might have to make some anyway, even if it won't taste as good.


----------



## limr

Or I have to drag my a$$ to the cafe and buy a cup.

Oh, I need my kale salad anyway, so I might as well take a little walk to the other building.


----------



## limr

Coffee! I haz it!

Contented Leonore is contented.


----------



## sm4him

Yep, had my coffee too!! 

Just haven't had LUNCH. Didn't bring any and not sure I've got time to go out.


----------



## sm4him

We only have…let's see…this is post 9307…add a ten, carry the 9…where's my calculator?…693 posts to reach 10K!

I'll do the 3. Ya'll take the 690.


----------



## limr

Awww, add hedgehog to my list of animals:


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> We only have…let's see…this is post 9307…add a ten, carry the 9…where's my calculator?…693 posts to reach 10K!
> 
> I'll do the 3. Ya'll take the 690.



Pretty sure I'll do my part today


----------



## limr

Portugal!


----------



## snowbear

Pumpkin spice?  One of those was enough for me.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Portugal!
> View attachment 87455


Oooo . . . pretty.  Take me there!


----------



## snowbear

Lunch: Meatball Hot Pocket & coffee.


----------



## astroNikon

I don't understand coffee

nor hedgehogs in a baking tray.


----------



## snowbear

I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.


----------



## limr

Bead curling.

 

My two sisters and I once flew to Florida to surprise the 4th sister for a weekend. One sister brought these charm bracelets for everyone and a bunch of beads to divide amongst us. We took turns choosing what bead we wanted. It turned into an extremely silly game (shocker!) It started when I wanted one sister to choose a certain bead (so the one I wanted would be there for my turn) so I took the wooden coffee stirrer and started 'sweeping' the bead to go into her direction (as in the sport of curling.)

Of course, we then all started doing it, cackling like hens.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.


you can do that with the built in intervalometer that some people think is useless and never used.


----------



## snowbear

I think the battery will die before it finishes the sequence.  I need an A/C adapter.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal!
> View attachment 87455
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo . . . pretty.  Take me there!
Click to expand...


Can we go now please?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.
> 
> 
> 
> you can do that with the built in intervalometer that some people think is useless and never used.
Click to expand...

I have a D40; it lacks that feature.


----------



## limr

Euro kitty:


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal!
> View attachment 87455
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo . . . pretty.  Take me there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we go now please?
Click to expand...


I'm on my way - I'll meet you at the airport.  I'll be the one wearing a robe and a badge


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.
> 
> 
> 
> you can do that with the built in intervalometer that some people think is useless and never used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a D40; it lacks that feature.
Click to expand...

well that's not fun.


----------



## limr

Euro kitty:


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm on my way - I'll meet you at the airport.  I'll be the one wearing a robe and a badge



I'll be the one walking around with her own little dark cloud of grumpy floating over her head, and muttering about jammin' pumpkin spice.


----------



## limr

Not that I want to literally jam pumpkin spice. I meant 'jamming' as an adjective, not a verb.

 You know what I mean, right?


----------



## limr

Tiny Euro kitty is tiny:


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my way - I'll meet you at the airport.  I'll be the one wearing a robe and a badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the one walking around with her own little dark cloud of grumpy floating over her head, and muttering about jammin' pumpkin spice.
Click to expand...

Wait for me!! I just gotta get these posters done…and this flyer…and…

Ah, jam it. Forget all that. I'll just run home, grab my camera bag and meet you both at the airport!
We could just take my convertible, but it doesn't really float all that well.


----------



## limr

Oops. Dyslexic perhaps?

"How did you find out about this workshop?"
"I was the paper pinned upon the wall."


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Wait for me!! I just gotta get these posters done…and this flyer…and…
> 
> Ah, jam it. Forget all that. I'll just run home, grab my camera bag and meet you both at the airport!
> We could just take my convertible, but it doesn't really float all that well.



Leaderboard road trip! 

Oh wait.

Leaderboard plane trip!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.
> 
> 
> 
> you can do that with the built in intervalometer that some people think is useless and never used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a D40; it lacks that feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that's not fun.
Click to expand...

That's what happens when you're a government worker -- you don't make enough to buy the _good_ toys!


----------



## astroNikon

I wanna go too .... I'll bring some paddles Sharon. you car doesn't have to float forever, just long enough to get there.


----------



## snowbear

. . . yep, battery died.  Where can I get another?  Oh, yeah, Jeremy has a D40, and he's not here!


----------



## astroNikon

I don't eat at either place .. but this just shows 'ya .... ==> Is Chipotle really healthier than McDonald’s? - MarketWatch



> One Chipotle burrito can be twice the calories of a Big Mac and have nearly a full day’s worth of calories. A burrito with chicken, white rice, black beans, fajita vegetables, tomatillo-green chili salsa, guacamole and cheese with a side order of chips is *1,695 calories* — and has 690 milligrams of sodium. (Chipotle states 2,300 milligrams of sodium are the recommended limits for a 2,000 calorie daily diet.) A Big Mac — with two beef patties, cheese, onions, lettuce, pickles, “special” sauce, and buns made with high fructose corn syrup — has *530 calorie*s, and 960 milligrams of sodium. A large order of* French Fries adds another 510 calories*.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I wanna go too .... I'll bring some paddles Sharon. you car doesn't have to float forever, just long enough to get there.



We can turn it into an amphibious car! (Just as long as Hammond or May doesn't do it...)


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing.  Downloaded a trial of "Control My Nikon" and have the camera pointed out the bedroom/office window.  I've set up a 10-minute interval time lapse, even though there's nothing interesting out there.
> 
> 
> 
> you can do that with the built in intervalometer that some people think is useless and never used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a D40; it lacks that feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that's not fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what happens when you're a government worker -- you don't make enough to buy the _good_ toys!
Click to expand...

I don't make enough either
but then, I don't buy coffee ... It saves enough to buy additional batteries.


----------



## snowbear

Hey, Lenny . . . after we visit Portugal, do you want to head north and visit Marija?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I don't eat at either place .. but this just shows 'ya .... ==> Is Chipotle really healthier than McDonald’s? - MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Chipotle burrito can be twice the calories of a Big Mac and have nearly a full day’s worth of calories. A burrito with chicken, white rice, black beans, fajita vegetables, tomatillo-green chili salsa, guacamole and cheese with a side order of chips is *1,695 calories* — and has 690 milligrams of sodium. (Chipotle states 2,300 milligrams of sodium are the recommended limits for a 2,000 calorie daily diet.) A Big Mac — with two beef patties, cheese, onions, lettuce, pickles, “special” sauce, and buns made with high fructose corn syrup — has *530 calorie*s, and 960 milligrams of sodium. A large order of* French Fries adds another 510 calories*.
Click to expand...


My objection is that they listed the Big Mac ingredients wrong. We all know it should be: two all-beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go too .... I'll bring some paddles Sharon. you car doesn't have to float forever, just long enough to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can turn it into an amphibious car! (Just as long as Hammond or May doesn't do it...)
Click to expand...


Anybody remember these?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Hey, Lenny . . . after we visit Portugal, do you want to head north and visit Marija?



YES!!

Euro road trip!
Euro road trip!
Euro road trip!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Oops. Dyslexic perhaps?
> 
> "How did you find out about this workshop?"
> "I was the paper pinned upon the wall."



And I…I am the walrus.


----------



## snowbear

I don't know what the Amphicar photo was taken with but the WB is way off.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Me and Buzz.


----------



## limr




----------



## mishele

I thought I would share this with you guys....

*NSFW!!!!
FCKH8.com*


----------



## snowbear

Thoughts and prayers to those affected by the tragic events in Ottawa.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Thoughts and prayers to those affected by the tragic events in Ottawa.



Oh crap, that can't be good.   I've been under a rock. What happened?


----------



## limr

Double crap. Was it this?
Parliament Hill attack: Soldier dies of injuries, gunman also shot dead - Politics - CBC News


----------



## snowbear

Yes, that's it.  I just turned on the news and found out.


----------



## limr

What is wrong with people??


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Thoughts and prayers to those affected by the tragic events in Ottawa.


God bless you all.


----------



## snowbear

I guess some just get so wrapped up in their ideals and feel they come before all else.  Others are just plain, jammin' nuts.


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> I thought I would share this with you guys....
> 
> *NSFW!!!!
> FCKH8.com*


Thank you, Mish.  I might order something from there.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Double crap. Was it this?
> Parliament Hill attack: Soldier dies of injuries, gunman also shot dead - Politics - CBC News


Oh wow. I'd missed that too. Awful.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share this with you guys....
> 
> *NSFW!!!!
> FCKH8.com*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mish.  I might order something from there.
Click to expand...

More important news at the moment but thought it was worth people watching!! 
I'll be buying a shirt too...hehe


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I guess some just get so wrapped up in their ideals and feel they come before all else.  Others are just plain, jammin' nuts.


Honestly, I see very little difference between the two because anyone who is THAT extremist in their ideals in the first place IS jammin' nuts.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> What is wrong with people??


ISIS problems in the last couple days
Denver, Colorado ==> 3 girls skipped school to sneak off and join ISIS - CNN.com
Canada ==> Martin &#8216;Ahmad&#8217; Rouleau killed after high-speed chase | National Post


----------



## sm4him

NSFW means not only should I not clicky the linky while at work…but it usually really means NSFSM4HIM anyway.


----------



## shefjr

I interrupt your regularly scheduled program for an important announcement ...

You guys blew way past 500 pages!!! I probably missed that in the discussions here but, HOLY CRAP!!!


Okay, now back to your regularly scheduled discussion...

:disappears back into the shadows:


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, I agree with you.  I guess I'm differentiating between nuts with causes (radicals) and your garden variety violent nuts (no causes, no ideals).


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> I interrupt your regularly scheduled program for an important announcement ...
> 
> You guys blew way past 500 pages!!! I probably missed that in the discussions here but, HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> 
> Okay, now back to your regularly scheduled discussion...
> 
> :disappears back into the shadows:



Whoa, how and when did that happen? And I've been here the whole time!!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with people??
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS problems in the last couple days
> Denver, Colorado ==> 3 girls skipped school to sneak off and join ISIS - CNN.com
> Canada ==> Martin &#8216;Ahmad&#8217; Rouleau killed after high-speed chase | National Post
Click to expand...


And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> NSFW means not only should I not clicky the linky while at work…but it usually really means NSFSM4HIM anyway.



And we're closing the gap on the 10,000 post mark.

This will likely be the only 10K event I'll ever participate in?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.



. . . and us LB'ers?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and us LB'ers?
Click to expand...


Of course! You all are my people!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and us LB'ers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course! You all are my people!
Click to expand...

Awwww.


----------



## limr

Just as long as Straddie keeps away from the cats, though. If he so much as gives one the stink eye, he gets kicked out. And no one will give him a ride, so he'll have to walk to the next town. Which, as I said, will be miles and miles away.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and us LB'ers?
Click to expand...

we're her animals


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> This will likely be the only 10K event I'll ever participate in?



You've never ran a 10k / 6 mile event ?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with people??
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS problems in the last couple days
> Denver, Colorado ==> 3 girls skipped school to sneak off and join ISIS - CNN.com
> Canada ==> Martin &#8216;Ahmad&#8217; Rouleau killed after high-speed chase | National Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.
Click to expand...

... and Amy.


----------



## astroNikon

update


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will likely be the only 10K event I'll ever participate in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never ran a 10k / 6 mile event ?
Click to expand...


Only in a car or a bicycle.


----------



## limr

Don't know about Charlie. I did 5Ks in high school cross country track, and I've run 10K on my own, but never in an event.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with people??
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS problems in the last couple days
> Denver, Colorado ==> 3 girls skipped school to sneak off and join ISIS - CNN.com
> Canada ==> Martin &#8216;Ahmad&#8217; Rouleau killed after high-speed chase | National Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people wonder why I'd rather just be on a big farm with a ton of animals, miles away from anyone except Buzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... and Amy.
Click to expand...


And the bunnies and guinea pigs! 

Amy's my people, too.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary has 3,000 posts in the bag ...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will likely be the only 10K event I'll ever participate in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never ran a 10k / 6 mile event ?
Click to expand...

Not me. Nothing's ever chased me that far before.


----------



## sm4him

How do I jammin' STILL not have 2K??
Oh. Right. Because I've been slacking.
No choir practice tonight, so maybe I'll go on a postwhoring binge.


----------



## Gary A.

This Ottawa crap is really bumming me out. I think I'll hang-up my Leaderboard cleats for a spell.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> This Ottawa crap is really bumming me out. I think I'll hang-up my Leaderboard cleats for a spell.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning crazies!
> 
> It's snowing here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got to go to work....doing some interviews
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon, Marija!
> And good morning, most everyone else!
> 
> Snowing?!?! I would NOT like that!
Click to expand...

Good evening!

I didn't like it either! 
It's not winter yet!
The weather is crazy this year!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning crazies!
> 
> It's snowing here!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got to go to work....doing some interviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Marija.
> SNOW - Woohoo!!  I want to go sledding with you.
> 
> "I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane." -- Waylon Jennings.
Click to expand...

yup!!!!


----------



## mmaria

ok... going to read about Ottawa now


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Hey, Lenny . . . after we visit Portugal, do you want to head north and visit Marija?





limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Lenny . . . after we visit Portugal, do you want to head north and visit Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!
> 
> Euro road trip!
> Euro road trip!
> Euro road trip!
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

waiting for you guys


----------



## snowbear

Ooooo.  I found an old (non) selfie.  I just have to scan it and maybe a few adjustments.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I worked through lunch, so I think I'm gonna head out and maybe stop on the way home to eat. No choir tonight, so maybe I'll try to help us get to 9500 tonight.


----------



## snowbear

Ok, folks. Ready to laugh your (insert body part) off?

I am on the left, my father is on the right.  There is another one with my oldest son, somewhere.
Circa 1992, local portrait studio chain.  I think I need to clean the scanner's glass.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Ok, folks. Ready to laugh your (insert body part) off?
> 
> I am on the left, my father is on the right.  There is another one with my oldest son, somewhere.
> Circa 1992, local portrait studio chain.  I think I need to clean the scanner's glass.
> 
> View attachment 87484 View attachment 87485



Not laughing. I think that's pretty jammin' awesome, actually.

But then, I'm Irish with a bit of Scot thrown in for good measure.


----------



## sm4him

I went to a little local Mexican place for dinner. It's just about a mile from me and I hardly ever think to go there.  Run by Mexicans so they have some really awesome authentic Mexican food.

But more importantly, at least this evening, they have good Margaritas.


----------



## sm4him

Best margarita I've had since the LAST really good margarita I had:

 

Bad picture, but in my defense I was far more interested in drinking it than I was in taking a picture of it.

You can also see the edge of my Kindle Fire. Good mexican food, a good margarita and a book. WINNING!

No mix in that margarita, and PLENTY of tequila. In fact, that thing kinda kicked my b*tt.  It was bigger than it looks here.


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, folks. Ready to laugh your (insert body part) off?
> 
> I am on the left, my father is on the right.  There is another one with my oldest son, somewhere.
> Circa 1992, local portrait studio chain.  I think I need to clean the scanner's glass.
> 
> View attachment 87484 View attachment 87485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not laughing. I think that's pretty jammin' awesome, actually.
> 
> But then, I'm Irish with a bit of Scot thrown in for good measure.
Click to expand...

Also, if your dad had a mustache and beard, I'm not sure I could tell those were two different people!


----------



## sm4him

I'd kinda like to at least get past that 2K mark tonight, but man, that margarita was jammin'.


----------



## sm4him

Moody Blues: Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## sm4him

Jimmy Buffet: Off To See The Lizard


----------



## sm4him

Jackson Browne: Somebody's Baby


----------



## sm4him

CCR: Someday Never Comes


----------



## sm4him

Fleetwood Mac: As Long As You Follow


----------



## sm4him

More Moody Blues: Horse With No Name


----------



## sm4him

I'm fading pretty fast, and it's not even 8 p.m.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I'm fading pretty fast, and it's not even 8 p.m.



Ah, the dark side of the margarita.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fading pretty fast, and it's not even 8 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the dark side of the margarita.
Click to expand...

Or the bright side, maybe. 

I'd be fine with early to bed tonight, except I'd really planned to go through some photos and pick the ones I'm submitting for a local restaurant's gallery. I've gotta get my choices in by this weekend.

But it might just wait till morning.


----------



## sm4him

At least I ditched the idea of bringing some work home with me. I knew even before I left that wasn't gonna happen tonight.


----------



## Gary A.

Waiting for a bud to arrive. Gotta go to a 'Gala' in Burbank. Work crap.

My classic Margarita is simple:

3 parts - Patrón Añejo Tequila (my favorite, use yours)
2 parts - Cointreau
1 part - Fresh lime juice

This is what I understand to be the traditional margarita. The Cointreau works as a natural sweetener eliminating the need for sugar or simple syrup. Some will argue that this cocktail is more potent, but I think it only tastes that way. Sugar in drinks mask the alcohol fooling the palate. Why anyone would want to mask a fine tequila is beyond me.

Mary Lou prefers it 2-2-2. So adjust to taste.

Typically over ice. (On hot summer days I've been known to splash it over shaved ice.)


----------



## Gary A.

You can substitute Cointreau with Grand Marnier, et al.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Waiting for a bud to arrive. Gotta go to a 'Gala' in Burbank. Work crap.
> 
> My classic Margarita is simple:
> 
> 3 parts - Patrón Añejo Tequila (my favorite, use yours)
> 2 parts - Cointreau
> 1 part - Fresh lime juice
> 
> This is what I understand to be the traditional margarita. The Cointreau works as a natural sweetener eliminating the need for sugar or simple syrup. Some will argue that this cocktail is more potent, but I think it only tastes that way. Sugar in drinks mask the alcohol fooling the palate. Why anyone would want to mask a fine tequila is beyond me.
> 
> Mary Lou prefers it 2-2-2. So adjust to taste.
> 
> Typically over ice. (On hot summer days I've been known to splash it over shaved ice.)


^Pretty much what I do as well, when I make one at home. I definitely prefer the Cointreau--and potent is a-ok with me.

Tonight, I just knew that:
--I don't actually HAVE any tequila or cointreau at home right now,
--I didn't want to stop and get any
--I didn't want to go home and make my own drink, even if I did have the ingredients
and
--I desperately wanted a DECENT margarita. 

This is what made me think of the little mexican spot that I don't go to very often, because I knew that they actually know how to make a margarita.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> You can substitute Cointreau with Grand Marnier, et al.


Yeah, I do like the Grand Marnier ones as well, but that's not something I *ever* really buy just to have at home.

I typically really only have one, or at most, two kinds of liquor at home, plus *maybe* a bottle of wine.
And one bottle of liquor will last me for months. I currently have rum and whisky, so I probably won't buy any tequila until at least one of these are gone, and that may not be until after the first of the year.

Unless it gets too jammin' cold too early. Then I may just drink myself into hibernation for the winter.


----------



## Gary A.

Every Mexican innately knows how to make a Margarita. (See my recipe above.)


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can substitute Cointreau with Grand Marnier, et al.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do like the Grand Marnier ones as well, but that's not something I *ever* really buy just to have at home.
> 
> I typically really only have one, or at most, two kinds of liquor at home, plus *maybe* a bottle of wine.
> And one bottle of liquor will last me for months. I currently have rum and whisky, so I probably won't buy any tequila until at least one of these are gone, and that may not be until after the first of the year.
> 
> Unless it gets too jammin' cold too early. Then I may just drink myself into hibernation for the winter.
Click to expand...

Oh I have plenty of booze. I really don't drink much, I prefer to collect it so others can drink. The exception being wine. Mary Lou and I go through ... about three bottle a week.


----------



## Gary A.

I have ... around 100 bottles of vino.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I have ... around 100 bottles of vino.


Wow.

Considering that, for the past 20+ years, there was NO alcohol in my house, I figure two bottles of hard liquor and a bottle of wine is quite a step up.

I quit drinking completely when I got pregnant with my first (for a variety of reasons) and did not have a single drink until HE turned 21.
And because I tried to encourage them to not START drinking (they did anyway, of course), I refused to have anything in the house, or to even drink outside of the home, because I didn't want to be a "do as I say, not as I do" kind of parent.
Alcoholism gallps in my family, so my preference would have been for my kids to not play the roulette game. But fortunately, so far, it seems not to have picked them.


----------



## limr

Love Grand Marnier in a margarita. Adds a bit of complexity to balance the tartness of the lime.

I prefer reversing the proportions of the lime and the Cointreau/Grand Marnier because I don't like my cocktails very sweet. Gives me a headache.


----------



## Gary A.

If my family was prone to alcoholism, I would have done the same. But it isn't so I prefer to teach/show them responsible drinking habits rather than abstinence.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Every Mexican innately knows how to make a Margarita. (See my recipe above.)


I'm clueless
but then, I don't drink.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mexican innately knows how to make a Margarita. (See my recipe above.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless
> but then, I don't drink.
Click to expand...


How do you stay hydrated?

Oh. You mean alcohol. You don't drink ALCOHOL. 
Now I get it.


----------



## astroNikon

wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts


----------



## limr

I usually have at least a semi-stocked bar. It lasts for a while, but I like to have things covered. At the moment, I'm out of vodka and bourbon. Oh, and my sleepover with my sisters the other night ate up my stash of tequila. 

I grew up around alcohol. It was never a big deal to us. My parents had a glass of wine for dinner every night. On special occasions, we'd break out the better wine and have more of it, but it never got out of control. I know I'm lucky in a lot of respects - no history of alcoholism in my family (that I know of, anyway), no propensity towards addictive behavior in myself (other than Leaderboard! ), and parents that provided a good example of drinking sensibly in moderation.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts
> 
> View attachment 87496



Oh THANK GOODNESS, I finally hit it! Now I can quit and go to bed!


----------



## astroNikon

we need Gary to login as MiniCoop .. get him up to 600 in no time ...
or Snerd . Snerd disappeared awhile ago too


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts
> 
> View attachment 87496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh THANK GOODNESS, I finally hit it! Now I can quit and go to bed!
Click to expand...

but you have to get this to 10,000 posts tonight ...


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mexican innately knows how to make a Margarita. (See my recipe above.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless
> but then, I don't drink.
Click to expand...

There are always exceptions.  Next time you see some tequila... touch the bottle and see what memories come up ...   :<)


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I usually have at least a semi-stocked bar. It lasts for a while, but I like to have things covered. At the moment, I'm out of vodka and bourbon. Oh, and my sleepover with my sisters the other night ate up my stash of tequila.
> 
> I grew up around alcohol. It was never a big deal to us. My parents had a glass of wine for dinner every night. On special occasions, we'd break out the better wine and have more of it, but it never got out of control. I know I'm lucky in a lot of respects - no history of alcoholism in my family (that I know of, anyway), no propensity towards addictive behavior in myself (other than Leaderboard! ), and parents that provided a good example of drinking sensibly in moderation.



My dad was an alcoholic, though not a typical one. He never missed a day of work, never stayed out at bars instead of coming home, never got violent or angry. He just came home, poured a drink--half scotch, half water--went and made dinner, then refreshed the drink the rest of the evening with scotch, skip the water, until he went to bed moments before he actually passed out.
His dad was also an alchoholic; it's likely what killed him. He was a sanitation worker in NYC; officially, he died when he fell off the back of a sanitation truck. But it's quite likely he was not exactly sober when this accident occurred. 

Two of my three brothers are also alcoholics. The other brother, and my sister don't drink at all.

I definitely have addictive tendencies, but have been fortunate that I've never succumbed to those tendencies with alcohol or drugs.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts
> 
> View attachment 87496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh THANK GOODNESS, I finally hit it! Now I can quit and go to bed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you have to get this to 10,000 posts tonight ...
Click to expand...


No, you, Lenny and Gary have to get us there. And Charlie, if he ever shows up tonight. I was just holding down the fort until reinforcements got here.


----------



## limr

Time for the commute home...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> No, you, Lenny and Gary have to get us there. And Charlie, if he ever shows up tonight. I was just holding down the fort until reinforcements got here.



I'll start "helping" again when I get home


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you, Lenny and Gary have to get us there. And Charlie, if he ever shows up tonight. I was just holding down the fort until reinforcements got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start "helping" again when I get home
Click to expand...

Well, I might as well tell you good night now, because if I recall, your commute is long enough that there is little chance I'll still be going when you get home.  So, good night. "See" you tomorrow.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mexican innately knows how to make a Margarita. (See my recipe above.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless
> but then, I don't drink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are always exceptions.  Next time you see some tequila... touch the bottle and see what memories come up ...   :<)
Click to expand...

bottle?
I thought the stuff came in little pouches ?


----------



## sm4him

The Beatles: And I Love Her


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts
> 
> View attachment 87496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh THANK GOODNESS, I finally hit it! Now I can quit and go to bed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you have to get this to 10,000 posts tonight ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you, Lenny and Gary have to get us there. And Charlie, if he ever shows up tonight. I was just holding down the fort until reinforcements got here.
Click to expand...

I'm too tired.  
I fell asleep earlier, just woke up
and I have about 11 soccer pictures to process for the kiddies this weekend as part of their rewards.  I just got the medals for them


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, Sharon has 2,000 posts
> 
> View attachment 87496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh THANK GOODNESS, I finally hit it! Now I can quit and go to bed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you have to get this to 10,000 posts tonight ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you, Lenny and Gary have to get us there. And Charlie, if he ever shows up tonight. I was just holding down the fort until reinforcements got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too tired.
> I fell asleep earlier, just woke up
> and I have about 11 soccer pictures to process for the kiddies this weekend as part of their rewards.  I just got the medals for them
Click to expand...

Yeah, I really needed to go through some photos tonight too. But that's just not gonna happen, because: Margarita.


----------



## sm4him

Eagles: I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## sm4him

I had really hoped I could stay with it long enough to at least get us to 9450 but that's still 15 posts away, and it's taking me longer and longer to type words correctly.


----------



## sm4him

Still, just 14 more posts. Surely I can hang with it that long.


----------



## sm4him

But it's harder when you're just in here talking to yourself. Right, Astro?

Astro?

Astro?

Bueller?


----------



## sm4him

Jimmy Buffett: Gravity Storm


----------



## sm4him

I can hear my bed quietly calling my name, beckoning me...


----------



## sm4him

11 more posts...I can do this...


----------



## sm4him

I don't think I can do this.


----------



## sm4him

I cannot think of 9 more things to create a post about.


----------



## sm4him

Frank Sinatra: Fly Me To The Moon


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Only five more to go.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Almost there...


----------



## sm4him

Appropriately enough, for my next to last post tonight:

Gary Wright: Dream Weaver


----------



## sm4him

Aaaannnndddd, that's a wrap. 9450; I'll let the 3rd shift take us on over to 9500 and beyond.

Nighty night LB peeps!


----------



## Gary A.

Man, Burbank is at least an hour away and my Buddy hasn't arrived, it is 6:00 now and the thing starts at 6:00. I'm pissed.


----------



## Gary A.

Finally, he's arrived.


----------



## Gary A.

He's in the shower. *Sigh*


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe it's time for another jammin' gallery.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I was really hungry after waking up from an impromptu nap after work.
A nice turkey sandwich or something else more significant.
So after driving around I got tired again ... I just went to Taco Bell.
Got a spicy tostada, spicy potato taco and 7 layer burrito.

I remember when tostadas were 49 cents or something like that ... I used to have lunch for $1.12 which included tax.


----------



## limr

Cool, more derp faces!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Well, I might as well tell you good night now, because if I recall, your commute is long enough that there is little chance I'll still be going when you get home.  So, good night. "See" you tomorrow.



Good night, Sharon!

Tonight's commute took even longer because it's a really dark night and it's raining, so I was taking it slow.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back, at least for a little bit.


----------



## limr

And then I had to take out the garbage, which meant scooping the littler boxes.


----------



## limr

Hey Charlie!

You can help me get us to 9500 posts


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> And then I had to take out the garbage, which meant scooping the littler boxes.


I sort of did that -- I had to ban a user on the other site.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> You can help me get us to 9500 posts



I sure will, sweetie.


----------



## snowbear

But I have to post quiet things; Miriam is sleeping and I've moved my work area back to the bedroom.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to take out the garbage, which meant scooping the littler boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of did that -- I had to ban a user on the other site.
Click to expand...


Wielding the ban hammer! What kind of site is it? You're a mod there?


----------



## snowbear

Only 19 to go


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> But I have to post quiet things; Miriam is sleeping and I've moved my work area back to the bedroom.



I'll post quietly....


----------



## snowbear

It's a royalty free reference photo site (micro stock).  It's listed in my sig,


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to post quiet things; Miriam is sleeping and I've moved my work area back to the bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post quietly....
Click to expand...

Not THAT quiet -- my eyes can hear that too well!


----------



## limr

Okay, I'll post quietly in bigger letters 

I was always afraid of clicking on something called "morgueFile"


----------



## snowbear

Eleven


----------



## snowbear

It's a publishing term for an archive.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I should change the link text to "mF"


----------



## snowbear

Of course, someone would mistake that for . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . Massey-Ferguson, the tractor company.


----------



## snowbear

i went through my time release session.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> It's a publishing term for an archive.



That makes sense.


----------



## snowbear

The only interesting shot was when Zoe jumped up into the window.


----------



## limr

Hey - another reason to go to Portugal: Lisbon tiles are one of the "12 treasures of Europe"
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/19/travel/12-treasures-of-europe.html?smid=fb-share&_r=1


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a publishing term for an archive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense.
Click to expand...

Yeah - I was afraid to go there at first.


----------



## snowbear

You get #9500.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> The only interesting shot was when Zoe jumped up into the window.



Oh no, did she hit the window?


----------



## snowbear

Woohoo - 9500!!!

Not at all, but it's the only shot where there's anything except the grass, a tree and the wet sidewalks.


----------



## limr

9500!!


----------



## snowbear

I would have never thought of Portugal for tiles.  Italy, but not Portugal.


----------



## limr

There are tiles everywhere. The most famous ones are called azulejos - azul means blue, and the tiles are all white and blue.


----------



## snowbear

Magellan was from Portugal.  He's one of the few great explorers that wasn't from Italy; Columbus, Verrazzano, and John Cabot were Italian.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> There are tiles everywhere. The most famous ones are called azulejos - azul means blue, and the tiles are all white and blue.


Sounds nice.


----------



## limr

In Portugese his name is Magalhaes (with a squiggly above the last a)


----------



## limr

Vasco da Gama was Portuguese too.


----------



## limr

AZULEJOS: The Art of Ceramic Tiles in Lisbon and Portugal


----------



## snowbear

I've bookmarked that link for later.  It looks like a good read.


----------



## limr

The funny thing about that article (the 12 treasures on, no tthe azulejos one) is that the treasure of Istanbul is "Scent." Um...I lived there and I can tell you for damn sure that the scent isn't all that great 

Supposedly they were talking about perfume, but honestly, there are a lot of things from Istanbul more famous than perfume. The coffee for one and also the tea. The sweets (Turkish delight). And dude...TURKISH CARPET??


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Vasco da Gama was Portuguese too.


Yep.  At one time, Portugal and Spain each claimed half of the world.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vasco da Gama was Portuguese too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  At one time, Portugal and Spain each claimed half of the world.
Click to expand...


Yeah we did, boo-yah!

And we're still pissed off that a) we don't own half anymore, and b) that we had to share with Spain.


----------



## snowbear

Turkish coffee, taffy (probably not really Turkish), prisons . . . nope, I don't see "scents" on my list, either.


----------



## limr

Admittedly, the Spice Bazaar does smell really really good, but that's due to, you know, the spices. And when people think of the Spice Bazaar, they don't think, 'Oh, those famous Turkish scents!" but rather, "Oh wow, the spices!"

Sheesh.


----------



## snowbear

Baltimore has some interesting scents.  So does DC.


----------



## snowbear

Not all bad, not all good.  Just . . . interesting.


----------



## snowbear

It will be smelling good around here, tomorrow.  Making something "yeasty"


----------



## snowbear

Either bread or cinnamon rolls


----------



## limr

New York smells like...New York.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Either bread or cinnamon rolls



Yum!

I want to make pizza this weekend.

Those pictures I posted gave me a hankerin'!


----------



## snowbear

Have a slice for me.  I like mushrooms, onions, basil, and peppers (sweet, poblano or banana).


----------



## snowbear

and fire roasted tomatoes.


----------



## snowbear

I'll take some shots of whatever we make and post them up.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Have a slice for me.  I like mushrooms, onions, basil, and peppers (sweet, poblano or banana).



Ooh, me too! And I just bought a couple of cans of Muir Glen organic fire-roasted crushed tomatoes for the sauce.


----------



## limr

I also like some goat cheese and spinach on pizza.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

I also like a variety of meats, but I love a good veggie pizza, too.


----------



## snowbear

Sneezing fit - seven!


----------



## limr

Sometimes I'll get some veggie sausage just to put on the pizza. I used to eat those soy-based products a lot more but I stopped doing that a while ago and I think it's much better for me. Too much soy can increase estrogen production and this can mimic the symptoms of hypothyroid.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Sneezing fit - seven!



So envious!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> View attachment 87504



I should go there one day. Mystic isn't that far away from me. I've been through there a few times but never went there.


----------



## snowbear

Jeremy makes a sweet pepper & mushroom masalla that is real good.  There are never leftovers!


----------



## limr

If I remember correctly, this was taken in Mystic:


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should go there one day. Mystic isn't that far away from me. I've been through there a few times but never went there.
Click to expand...

Field trip!
The last time we took the ferry from Orient Point. Long Island over to New London, then drove.  Much more relaxing than fighting traffic.

We have been to both of them - the original restaurant in town and the one in the 'burbs.  The original is much better.
I've been told there are other places that are better, but we like it there.


----------



## limr

I used to make the drive from here to Rhode Island quite a bit and I passed it all the time. I live in the northern burbs of NYC, so I would take a more northern route and then cut down. By the time I had to deal with 95, it was past most of the nonsense of western CT.


----------



## snowbear

So was this.


----------



## snowbear

There's a place we like in Seekonk, MA, just over the RI border.  It's a diner that has killer NE Clam Chowder.


----------



## limr

Trying to find a few more of mine.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> There's a place we like in Seekonk, MA, just over the CT border.  It's a diner that has killer NE Clam Chowder.



Chowdah! There's only one chowder. I know I'm from NY and all, but Manhattan Clam Chowder is just...no.


----------



## limr

Huh, I think I'm wrong. That picture was taken in Maine, not Mystic.

The coastal NE towns blend together after a little while 

Could have sworn...


----------



## limr

Zelda's got the voices. Racing around like her tail's on fire.


----------



## limr

Aha! It was Kennebunkport. I had been trying to block that little fact out it seems  It was a nice little town, but it was hard for Buzz to convince me to go. He leans right and I lean left. I told him that he is now required to come with me to Hyannis Port


----------



## snowbear

You probably would not like Micheletti's chowdah, if you know their "secret."  We went there on a whim.  They were the winners in a chowder cook off that was featured on Food TV or something.  We had lunch at the diner, then got four quarts (yes, a gallon) to go - it was all they had left.

When we got home and decide to have some (the next day), we were pouring it into a pot to reheat and a piece of smoked sausage came out of the container.


----------



## snowbear

I sit in the middle so I go to Portland.


----------



## snowbear

Wow - almost to 9550.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You probably would not like Micheletti's chowdah, if you know their "secret."  We went there on a whim.  They were the winners in a chowder cook off that was featured on Food TV or something.  We had lunch at the diner, then got four quarts (yes, a gallon) to go - it was all they had left.
> 
> When we got home and decide to have some (the next day), we were pouring it into a pot to reheat and a piece of smoked sausage came out of the container.



That doesn't surprise me all that much. As long as it's just one chunk to give it flavor, I can deal with just eating around it. There's a Portuguese soup called caldo verde. It's a potato leek soup with sliced kale and one piece of chorico put in the bottom of the bowl to give it flavor. I just give the chorico to someone who eats meat and I get the yummy soup


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is laying on the floor beside me.  I'll have to be careful not to step on her when I get up.


----------



## limr

Cool! You take 9550.


----------



## limr

Oh no!!! Stupid error message making me wait 3 more jamming seconds!


----------



## snowbear

I don't think they serve the sausage.  I think we got it because they really poured what was left in the pot into our take away containers.


----------



## limr

I was trying to get that post in quick so you could get the next one.

AGAIN! 5 MORE JAMMING SECONDS!


----------



## astroNikon

Yeah 9550


----------



## snowbear

Ah - you got it.  That's OK.  I'm about to call it quits for the night.  I'll meet you and Sharon and Marija in the morning . . . afternoon . . . when the sun revisits the eastern US, for coffee.


----------



## snowbear

I'll be the one in the kilt.


----------



## limr

Good night Charlie! I'll watch out for your kilt in the morning


----------



## limr

Hey Astro.

(Well, hello in another 18 seconds...and now 6...)


----------



## limr

Aaaaand good night, Astro! Sorry  I was a little wired after getting home from work at almost 9:30 - the adrenaline of a stressful dark and rainy commute will do that to ya - but now the crash is coming.


----------



## Gary A.

Back.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

Back to gallery posting:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

LA Zoo:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Skil Auto Repair:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Boy, you late-nighters did an outstanding job last night. More than 200 posts after I conked out!
Just 348 to go before 10K!


----------



## sm4him

Woke up at 5:15 a.m. this morning. For absolutely no reason at all.
First cuppa joe already coursing through the system, about to get another.

Still have 6 pages to review from last night before I'm caught up.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


>


Hope that player in blue got his face out of the way in time!


----------



## sm4him

Wow, I finally slid over the top of 2K and Gary passed 3K last night!

So proud.
Or maybe befuddled.
Or just depressed.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.  Did you sleep well?


----------



## snowbear

Good afternoon, Marija (if you are hiding in the shadows)


----------



## snowbear

Leonore?  Good morning.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Mishele.  I _know_ you are Tapatalk lurking!


----------



## limr

Morning everyone!
Just finished going through Gary's pictures and getting ready for coffee #1.


----------



## snowbear

Coffee #1 is usually the best one.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Morning everyone!
> Just finished going through Gary's pictures and getting ready for coffee #1.


Good morning!

I've been quite productive this morning. Got all caught up on LB posts from last night, have sorted through all the photos I *should* have looked at last night and picked "finalists" for this thing I gotta submit photos for this weekend.
Hopefully, at lunchtime, I can get the final 10 photos picked.

Hey, maybe I'll get ya'll to help me. We'll see--it'd probably need it's own thread. And that starts to sound like a lot of effort.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker was beastly this morning and would not leave me alone.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, and I'm about to start Coffee #3. I usually stop at two (at least for the morning before work) but it's really cold this morning, and that requires more coffee.


----------



## snowbear

Though sometimes, the first one is just needed to get your eyes open and the second one is the joy.


----------



## sm4him

Oh hey, Charlie! Good morning to you. A bit nippy here for a kilt this morning!


----------



## limr

Wow, you *have* been productive! I dumped some food in a bowl and put it on the floor. Then I shuffled to the kitchen and made some coffee.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Mrs Parker was beastly this morning and would not leave me alone.


Awww.  Mine were not demons; they let me sleep until after 7.


----------



## sm4him

I'm enjoying #3 quite a bit.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Oh hey, Charlie! Good morning to you. A bit nippy here for a kilt this morning!


A wee bit.


----------



## limr

The second cup for me is often a bit disappointing because it doesn't taste as good, though. I have a 2-cup French press, so that first cup is fresh and hot and heavenly. The second is not hot enough and I'll sometimes give it a shot in the microwave but it's not the same.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Wow, you *have* been productive! I dumped some food in a bowl and put it on the floor. Then I shuffled to the kitchen and made some coffee.



My productivity tends to be proportional to how far away the deadline is. If the deadline is still more than a week away, I can never seem to get very motivated. But once that deadline looms, man, I'm all over it!


----------



## limr

Sometimes I'll try to get through the entire second cup, but if it cools off too much, I'll dump it and make myself a cup in the cafetiere.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> My productivity tends to be proportional to how far away the deadline is. If the deadline is still more than a week away, I can never seem to get very motivated. But once that deadline looms, man, I'm all over it!



Sooooo with you on that one!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you *have* been productive! I dumped some food in a bowl and put it on the floor. Then I shuffled to the kitchen and made some coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My productivity tends to be proportional to how far away the deadline is. If the deadline is still more than a week away, I can never seem to get very motivated. But once that deadline looms, man, I'm all over it!
Click to expand...


That frequently depends on the desirability of the project.


----------



## astroNikon

Good morning

no coffee here


----------



## limr

So what do our days look like today?


----------



## limr

Morning Astro!

(Heh - I mis-typed 'morning' and the spell check wanted to turn it into 'droning.' Seems about right this morning.)


----------



## limr

It's 48 degrees and raining. I don't have to go anywhere today but I have some grading to do. Buzz also has no classes today so we often go out and do something, but the rain pretty much means no hiking today.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Astro.


----------



## limr

Quite frankly, I'd be happy if "doing something" meant curling up on the couch and watching a movie after I finish my grading.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you *have* been productive! I dumped some food in a bowl and put it on the floor. Then I shuffled to the kitchen and made some coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My productivity tends to be proportional to how far away the deadline is. If the deadline is still more than a week away, I can never seem to get very motivated. But once that deadline looms, man, I'm all over it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That frequently depends on the desirability of the project.
Click to expand...

Not so much for me. Even projects I *want* to do--like this one I'm working on now--I just have trouble tending to until there's sufficient deadline pressure on me.


----------



## snowbear

The local news page says 55 and overcast.  Overcast is correct but I haven't been out to check temps.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> It's 48 degrees and raining. I don't have to go anywhere today but I have some grading to do. Buzz also has no classes today so we often go out and do something, but the rain pretty much means no hiking today.


Wow, it's warmer there in NY than it is in East TN this morning. About 42F here right now; but not a cloud in the sky.  And the high is only going to be about 65, but it's supposed to climb back to the mid-70s for a high by Saturday.


----------



## snowbear

I'm planning on moving my desk & other furniture, today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Found a bunch of junk at the local surplus store yesterday.  It was awesome.


----------



## astroNikon

For you canadians .. and americans except for east coast people mostly ==> Partial solar eclipse visible across most of Canada today - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## snowbear

Notice I said planning.  Nothing is definite (except conversing with you good people)


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Wow, it's warmer there in NY than it is in East TN this morning. About 42F here right now; but not a cloud in the sky.  And the high is only going to be about 65, but it's supposed to climb back to the mid-70s for a high by Saturday.



Warmer here at the moment, but our forecasted high for today is 49F, so essentially, the rest of the day is going to be like this.

Yup. Couch. Blanket. Boyfriend. Movie. Hot chocolate.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Found a bunch of junk at the local surplus store yesterday.  It was awesome.



What kind of junk?


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Strad...


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> So what do our days look like today?


I have about 24 large posters (22" x 28" inches) to get done at work today. Hoping to get a little time at lunch to make final selections on these pictures I'm working on.
Tonight, I'm planning to work on some photos and get my Sunday school lesson finished...because I'm going to the TN v. Bama game this weekend, which is gonna mean a late night on Saturday!
Go Vols!! Don't lose by too much!! LOL

Oh, and I'll likely also be watching football tonight. Denver vs. SD; Denver is my only pro team that is doing any good this season.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's warmer there in NY than it is in East TN this morning. About 42F here right now; but not a cloud in the sky.  And the high is only going to be about 65, but it's supposed to climb back to the mid-70s for a high by Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmer here at the moment, but our forecasted high for today is 49F, so essentially, the rest of the day is going to be like this.
> 
> Yup. Couch. Blanket. Boyfriend. Movie. Hot chocolate.
Click to expand...


and kitties


----------



## limr

If we're at my house, then there will definitely be kitties. Zelda is the most likely to come and snuggle. If we're at his, then kitties will be around (he's got two) but neither of them are really snugglers so they won't come up on the couch. Not for more than a minute or so.


----------



## snowbear

Time for cup #2.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Time for cup #2.


And toast.  Cinnamon toast.  The home baked cinnamon rolls will be made later.


----------



## limr

Here's one of his cats:



Day 74 - McKenzie by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Official name is McKenzie. Often called Kinzie or Coot or Cootameyer (or as I pronounce it, CootamaYOR.)


----------



## limr

The other cat:



Day 74 - Kincaid by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Official name: Kincaid. Often called Kinky, Piglet, Piglita, or Wombat


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Here's one of his cats:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 74 - McKenzie by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> Official name is McKenzie. Often called Kinzie or Coot or Cootameyer (or as I pronounce it, CootamaYOR.)


Looks much like the best cat I ever had. His name was Jaspar; he was a dog disguised as a cat. He lived to be about 24 years old, and even then was in quite good health. He even still went out and hunted, which was his demise. He'd gone about half-deaf, and so he must have been resting out in the yard and didn't hear a dog come up on him. It attacked him. He survived for a few days, but the injuries basically were just too much of a strain on his heart. I had the best vet in the world at the time. He actually took Jaspar home with him in the evenings so he could monitor him through the night.

I'll try to find a picture of him to post. Not sure if I have any scanned.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I'd better head to work while there's still enough caffeine in my system to tackle those posters!

Back in just a bit!


----------



## limr

My headache is still three, but it's muted this morning. Yesterday before class, I had a cup of coffee, one aspirin, and one Tylenol, which pretty much replicates the ingredients of Excedrin (caffeine, aspirin, acetaminophen).

I'm not sure if that was what helped, but by the time I finished class, the headache was much better and I hadn't even really noticed it for most of the time.

I say that maybe it was the medicine because I've had headaches before that sort of went away while I was teaching even when I didn't take anything. I knew it would come back, but at least I had a respite for a couple of hours.


----------



## limr

Later Sharon!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Looks much like the best cat I ever had. His name was Jaspar; he was a dog disguised as a cat. He lived to be about 24 years old, and even then was in quite good health. He even still went out and hunted, which was his demise. He'd gone about half-deaf, and so he must have been resting out in the yard and didn't hear a dog come up on him. It attacked him. He survived for a few days, but the injuries basically were just too much of a strain on his heart. I had the best vet in the world at the time. He actually took Jaspar home with him in the evenings so he could monitor him through the night.
> 
> I'll try to find a picture of him to post. Not sure if I have any scanned.



Awwww, poor kitty. But at least he lived long enough so that his last moments were more peaceful than being attacked by a dog


----------



## limr

My evening class pretty much rocks this semester. They always put me in a good mood.

On Monday night, we were talking about lying and the term "white lie" came up. One student, who's a sly little joker, asked why we say "white" and were there other colors. We talked about it, there were a few jokes and we essentially all agreed that there were only "white" lies, but no other colors.

We were about to move on when that student piped up again: "Well, that's racist."

No one in the class could stop laughing for several minutes


----------



## astroNikon

Did I post this yet ??


----------



## astroNikon

I'm ready for the month to be over ...


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I'm ready for the month to be over ...



8...more...days...


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> What kind of junk?


 
Here's what I bought

Lots of lab glassware (making yeast cultures for brewing beer)

Old military surplus hats for the kiddo

HUGE sheets of foamcore board (I use it to make RC airplanes)

HUGE ball bearings that will make my kid the coolest kid in the world in the marble arena

Laser pen for torturing our cats and dogs

_________________________________________________________________________

Here's what I found interesting

A wine glass that holds an entire bottle of wine

Large casters with shocks

a million different kinds of tape

Endless supplies of halloween costume supplies

Creepy dolls

1:1 scale AK47 airsoft gun

WWII surplus gas masks

Russian missle guidance system (hilariously outdated)

Large medical equipment trunks

"Zombie survival kit" (first aid kit, large hammer, machete, gas mask, axe and other assorted novelties)

Rotating mannequin head with boggly eyes

Big spider wearing footy pajamas

Boxes of 5oz flasks with other peoples names engraved in them

Yo-yo with large insects incased in plastic

"pull my fniger" fart pens

and the list goes on forever.


My favorite part of this store is the labels they put on the items.  There were bed pans labeled "Fetus Bathtub", the ball bearings had a sign that said "Please no inapporpriate touching of our balls", Some old German disposable motorcycle goggles labeled "Batman in a can" The Gas masks were labeled "No, we are not your Mommie" (funny for you whovians out there) There was some Kelp hand soap they labeled "Whale turds" etc etc etc.  This place is awesome.


----------



## snowbear

Super close up rig, and yes, that's gaffer's tape!  The only way that could be more redneck is by using duck tape.


----------



## snowbear

That is Duck Tape holding the end caps together, to the left; flames, of course.  Paying homage to my southern roots (North Carolina).


----------



## snowbear

And the result of this little experiment:


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of junk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I bought
> 
> Lots of lab glassware (making yeast cultures for brewing beer)
> 
> Old military surplus hats for the kiddo
> 
> HUGE sheets of foamcore board (I use it to make RC airplanes)
> 
> HUGE ball bearings that will make my kid the coolest kid in the world in the marble arena
> 
> Laser pen for torturing our cats and dogs
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Here's what I found interesting
> 
> A wine glass that holds an entire bottle of wine
> 
> Large casters with shocks
> 
> a million different kinds of tape
> 
> Endless supplies of halloween costume supplies
> 
> Creepy dolls
> 
> 1:1 scale AK47 airsoft gun
> 
> WWII surplus gas masks
> 
> Russian missle guidance system (hilariously outdated)
> 
> Large medical equipment trunks
> 
> "Zombie survival kit" (first aid kit, large hammer, machete, gas mask, axe and other assorted novelties)
> 
> Rotating mannequin head with boggly eyes
> 
> Big spider wearing footy pajamas
> 
> Boxes of 5oz flasks with other peoples names engraved in them
> 
> Yo-yo with large insects incased in plastic
> 
> "pull my fniger" fart pens
> 
> and the list goes on forever.
> 
> 
> My favorite part of this store is the labels they put on the items.  There were bed pans labeled "Fetus Bathtub", the ball bearings had a sign that said "Please no inapporpriate touching of our balls", Some old German disposable motorcycle goggles labeled "Batman in a can" The Gas masks were labeled "No, we are not your Mommie" (funny for you whovians out there) There was some Kelp hand soap they labeled "Whale turds" etc etc etc.  This place is awesome.
Click to expand...


I love junk shops.


----------



## snowbear

(it's a lens cap!)


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> And the result of this little experiment:



Nice!


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

I think I'd use the real coupling ring enough to justify the $9 investment.  it would certainly be cheaper than the cost of gaffer's tape.


----------



## limr

Your experiment makes me want to play with the extension tubes on the K1000. And it reminds me that I need to fix up my Brownie and reverse the lens.


----------



## snowbear

I can't wait to try matching up the 135 and the 24 - 5.625x magnification.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Super close up rig, and yes, that's gaffer's tape!  The only way that could be more redneck is by using duck tape.


 
I think I have a reverse coupler ring or 3 laying aroun


snowbear said:


> And the result of this little experiment:


 
You made a tiltshift!

Kinda.

You know, somewhere I have a few reverse couplers.  If those lenses just happen to be 52mm filter ring I'd be happy to send one to you. (provided I can find where my wife "filed" it).  I'd bet it would be less messy than gaffer's tape...


----------



## KenC

Why doesn't the leader board show up any more - did you guys burn it out?  It was almost like watching one of those digital displays of time to the thousandth of a second - always flickering, although the board here didn't flicker (or it was too fast to see).


----------



## snowbear

I appreciate it but I'll order one.  You might want to start a "lens across America" type project and include it in that,


----------



## snowbear

KenC said:


> Why doesn't the leader board show up any more - did you guys burn it out?  It was almost like watching one of those digital displays of time to the thousandth of a second - always flickering, although the board here didn't flicker (or it was too fast to see).



I think the admins took it off the thread pages in the hopes we would go away.  It's still on the main, front TPF page.


----------



## snowbear

There is a series of posts a hundred or so pages back on the LB's hiding.


----------



## astroNikon

Maybe I should use my 300 and 80-200 and reverse one ... see how that is .... nah .... i have better things to do


----------



## snowbear

I saw where someone make a Lens Baby style T&S using PVC pipe and a cheap 50mm, I think.  I'll have to look for it - another forum.  I have a 35-80 that's hard to focus and zoom - that might be worth playing with.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Maybe I should use my 300 and 80-200 and reverse one ... see how that is .... nah .... i have better things to do



Magnification would be 1.5 to 3.75.  Go for it - I'll give you fifty post points.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I think the admins took it off the thread pages in the hopes we would go away.


 
HELL NO, WE WON'T GO!

HELL NO, WE WON'T GO!

HELL NO, WE WON'... bored now. See ya.


----------



## astroNikon

btw, I played with my new 300/4 lens.
pretty nice
I tried it with the 2x TC though and it lost some detail
but it's a cheap 600mm/8
and my other lens is a 160-400/5.6


----------



## sm4him

I've been thinking about playing around with some of the lenses I got back a few months ago, either reverse lens or freelensing with some of them. Just haven't gotten around to it.

So, Charlie--what happens if I take my Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro lens and reverse attach another lens to it, say a 50mm f/2?  I've never really understand how to figure the magnification.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> btw, I played with my new 300/4 lens.
> pretty nice
> I tried it with the 2x TC though and it lost some detail
> but it's a cheap 600mm/8
> and my other lens is a 160-400/5.6


Post 'em


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I've been thinking about playing around with some of the lenses I got back a few months ago, either reverse lens or freelensing with some of them. Just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> So, Charlie--what happens if I take my Tokina 100mm f/2.8 macro lens and reverse attach another lens to it, say a 50mm f/2?  I've never really understand how to figure the magnification.


2x mag,

The longer lens (primary) is mounted on camera.  The shorter (secondary) lens is reverse stacked to the primary.  Set the aperture of the second lens at wide open.

Maginfication = primary focal length divided by secondary focal length, so 200/100 = 2.  In my testing, I used a 50 and a 24; 50/24=2.08333.


----------



## snowbear

If you reverse the lenses and put the short one on the camera, you get the opposite - 100 / 200 = 0.5.  Like looking through binoculars backwards.


----------



## snowbear

Luckily all of my lenses have 52mm threads, or rather the Nikkors do.  The Vivi is 205mm max, close enough to the 55-200 Nikkor that  won't bother with an adapter.


----------



## snowbear

Did you get your posters done?  I want to see them.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Did you get your posters done?  I want to see them.



No, I'm fighting my software this morning. It keeps doing weird stuff, telling me links are missing when they aren't. And then it just suddenly made ALL my workspace tools disappear!  I think I finally have back to operating the way it should though. Just got the first two done and about to send to boss lady (my direct boss, NOT 4B) to see what she thinks.

Oh, and you don't really want to see them. These are just extremely boring directional posters for our conference. Nothing interesting.
I also have three others I'm working on that have photos of all the contestants in the State Roadeo competition that will take place. Those are particularly bad because a lot of the photos are too small, too dark or just completely out of focus, but they were sent by the different transit systems so they are ALL we have. One in particular, I had to just pull out of a Word document and I swear I have NO idea how I'm going to make it more than 1/2" square without it just being a bitmappy mess.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I played with my new 300/4 lens.
> pretty nice
> I tried it with the 2x TC though and it lost some detail
> but it's a cheap 600mm/8
> and my other lens is a 160-400/5.6
> 
> 
> 
> Post 'em
Click to expand...

Deleted them ... it was just a test

interestingly ... I got a photo of a helicopter coming in for a landing.  The pilot was sheidling his eyes because he was flying into the sun.  I was able to see that ... how cool is that.

problem is with the converter your focusing is Manual.  Not bad on the 300 because it's a long throw, but the 80-200 was designed with a short throw for AF usage.  But my TC was designed for the 200mm and shorter.  TC-201.  I'd have to buy the TC-301 for the 300mm for proper results.

But I primarily bought the TC201 to test with the 80-200.  now with the 300x2 .. maybe I can get the International Space Station a bit better now as it flys by.


----------



## sm4him

But just for fun, I'll post one anyway:


----------



## limr

Extension tube fun:


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

Glad you got the SW working.

This was an assignment from my Art Fundamentals class.  We had to do a perspective.  Acrylic on watercolor paper, 9x12.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Those were with the Spotmatic.


----------



## limr

With the K1000:


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> But just for fun, I'll post one anyway:
> 
> View attachment 87520



Good composition; nice, crisp lines; good choice of color; everything is spelled correctly.  Nice Job.  I'll nominate it for POTM (poster of the month) as soon as I can find the thread.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Glad you got the SW working.
> 
> This was an assignment from my Art Fundamentals class.  We had to do a perspective.  Acrylic on watercolor paper, 9x12.
> 
> View attachment 87521


Oh, I LIKE that, Charlie! I should commission you to do one with KAT buses!


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got the SW working.
> 
> This was an assignment from my Art Fundamentals class.  We had to do a perspective.  Acrylic on watercolor paper, 9x12.
> 
> View attachment 87521
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I LIKE that, Charlie! I should commission you to do one with KAT buses!
Click to expand...


Send me photos - I'm always up for a challenge.  I won't guarantee it will look good, but I'd try it.


----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But just for fun, I'll post one anyway:
> 
> View attachment 87520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good composition; nice, crisp lines; good choice of color; *everything is spelled correctly*.  Nice Job.  I'll nominate it for POTM (poster of the month) as soon as I can find the thread.
Click to expand...


^ At this point in the game, THAT is all I really care about. Just DON'T let me end up with a poster that says, "Wlecome" on it!! 
Or one that has a sponsor's name spelled wrong.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, Lenny - I _LOVE_ those last two.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got the SW working.
> 
> This was an assignment from my Art Fundamentals class.  We had to do a perspective.  Acrylic on watercolor paper, 9x12.
> 
> View attachment 87521
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I LIKE that, Charlie! I should commission you to do one with KAT buses!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send me photos - I'm always up for a challenge.  I won't guarantee it will look good, but I'd try it.
Click to expand...

I might just do that. I've got a couple in mind that might work well.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But just for fun, I'll post one anyway:
> 
> View attachment 87520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good composition; nice, crisp lines; good choice of color; *everything is spelled correctly*.  Nice Job.  I'll nominate it for POTM (poster of the month) as soon as I can find the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ At this point in the game, THAT is all I really care about. Just DON'T let me end up with a poster that says, "Wlecome" on it!!
> Or one that has a sponsor's name spelled wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

There was a moth on the top of my car and I had the camera with me. Focus is a tiny bit soft, or there's some motion blur - can't tell. It was night and so I had a slow shutter speed. Didn't think anything would come out, really, but why the hell not? Kinda abstract and funky, though


----------



## snowbear

Coffee time.  Back in a bit.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But just for fun, I'll post one anyway:
> 
> View attachment 87520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good composition; nice, crisp lines; good choice of color; *everything is spelled correctly*.  Nice Job.  I'll nominate it for POTM (poster of the month) as soon as I can find the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ At this point in the game, THAT is all I really care about. Just DON'T let me end up with a poster that says, "Wlecome" on it!!
> Or one that has a sponsor's name spelled wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




When my oldest son won his school spelling bee, they put it on the big sign out in front of the school. But they spelled his name wrong.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Oh, Lenny - I _LOVE_ those last two.



Thanks 

Not sure why I haven't edited those yet. Not really much to do other than clone out the dust spots from the scanning, really.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Coffee time.  Back in a bit.


That sounds good. I've got a teeny bit of a break, while I wait on my boss to look at the first two posters.  I might just make myself some coffee.

Well, really, I need to be working on the rest of the photos for the Roadeo posters--but they are so horrible. I guess I'll just try to get it over with. All I can really do anyway is just crop them into small headshots--there is no amount of PP that would really help most of them anyway.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Lenny - I _LOVE_ those last two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Not sure why I haven't edited those yet. Not really much to do other than clone out the dust spots from the scanning, really.
Click to expand...

That last one especially--that's just lovely.


----------



## limr

I made myself a third cup of coffee. As predicted, the temperature is holding steady at 48F. Gotta see how many essays are on deck for today.


----------



## Gary A.

Bonjour Leaderboarder peeps.


----------



## Gary A.

59F this morning.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back.  My lovely wife is now awake so I can post a little louder.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Gary.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you *have* been productive! I dumped some food in a bowl and put it on the floor. Then I shuffled to the kitchen and made some coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My productivity tends to be proportional to how far away the deadline is. If the deadline is still more than a week away, I can never seem to get very motivated. But once that deadline looms, man, I'm all over it!
Click to expand...

The LA Times had six deadlines a day.


----------



## snowbear

Waldorf, MD
Thursday 11:00 AM
Overcast





57°F
Precipitation: 10%
Humidity: 72%
Wind: 0 mph


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Gary.


Top-o'-the-morn Charlie. I like your taped lenses. (I use duct tape, lol.)


----------



## Gary A.

You can see shiny duct tape on the Nikon FM hanging on my side and a patch of duct tape under my hand on the F2.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> Top-o'-the-morn Charlie. I like your taped lenses. (I use duct tape, lol.)
Click to expand...

The problem with duct tape (Duck Tape is a brand) is that it leaves a sticky residue.  I use it for emergencies and things I want taped together for a long time.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I'm back.  My lovely wife is now awake so I can post a little louder.


Soft posting slows me down and is harder to read.


----------



## limr

Hey kids.


----------



## snowbear

Hey, Lenny.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker is on my lap licking my thumb and purring. I've got 10 essays online to grade.


----------



## snowbear

Not anymore, you don't.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> Top-o'-the-morn Charlie. I like your taped lenses. (I use duct tape, lol.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with duct tape (Duck Tape is a brand) is that it leaves a sticky residue.  I use it for emergencies and things I want taped together for a long time.
Click to expand...

Gaffer's tape is a better product for those who are particular.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Charlie ... pass one of those cinnamon rolls over here. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## runnah

I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Hey Charlie ... pass one of those cinnamon rolls over here. I'm getting hungry.


They aren't ready yet -- I'll save one for you.


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.[/QUOTE}
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Do you have the power to decrease or eliminate the post delay?.
> 
> edit: restored to original


----------



## shefjr

runnah said:


> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.


I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please close this thread.
Click to expand...


Well if you say so....


----------



## astroNikon

we have to wait until 10,000 posts


----------



## Gary A.

The 'Gala' was actually pretty good last night. Marichi's (who were quite good) a jazz ensemble and this charo/singer guy from Mexico, Ezequiel Pena, who, like the other entertainment was also very good. Gotta tell ya, having a few trumpets pumping out songs is very entertaining and gets the blood flowing.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please close this thread.
Click to expand...


And you also have the power to alter my posts!


----------



## astroNikon

otherwise, we'd have to start a new one ...


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please close this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you also have the power to alter my posts!
Click to expand...


Huh? I have no idea what you are talking about....


----------



## snowbear

_1234_, Feist


----------



## snowbear

_I Know my Love_, The Corrs


----------



## Gary A.

Los Angeles Times - Column One

EBOLA HITS HOME FOR A LIBERIAN FAITH HEALER

It could be headaches, infertility, sorrow or bad luck. In New Kru Town, where the afflictions of the poor are plenty, there was always work for a prayer warrior like Dorothy Sawer.

People with nightmares would come to the faith healer, convinced that they were under attack as they slept. Once, a girl named Gladys took to running around the neighborhood naked and had to be saved. Some people were sick, and needed healing. Others had just lost their way in life.

Sawer would hold their hands, hard, to make the prayer powerful.

"Sometimes I pray loud," she says. "Sometimes I pray louder."

Sawer, an abandoned wife with six children — the child of an abandoned wife with five children — lives in a one-room tin house with holes in the walls in this crowded neighborhood of the Liberian capital.






Dorothy Sawer, a Liberian prayer warrior, or faith healer, holds her most treasured possession, her dog-eared Bible. (Robyn Dixon / Los Angeles Times)

It's a place where lines of colorful laundry flap like extravagant birds, stray dogs nose around for scraps and people dress up in lace for church on Sundays.

Sawer is a prayer warrior for a church called Conqueror's Tabernacle. Save for the miracles that she trades in, life could be disheartening for a woman with nothing but a dog-eared Bible and even less money than she used to have.

Sawer sees it as a biblical test.

If so, it's been a long one, and it hasn't been easy.

"My neighbors get vexed. They get angry," the 48-year-old says with a defiant, gap-toothed smile. "People laugh at me and mock me. They say, 'Every day, it's God, God, God business.' These neighbors say that's all they hear."

But a prayer warrior fears nothing — not ridicule, not spiritual darkness, not the witches waiting to steal the souls of children or weak old folk.

Then Ebola came to New Kru Town, and it attacked Conqueror's Tabernacle.


----------



## Gary A.

Here in Monrovia, where charismatic Pentecostal pastors jostle for worshipers, church and prayer course through life like blood, and prayer warriors are as important as doctors. For churchgoers here, an ailment that's stubborn is often seen as the business of a prayer warrior, who claims to heal through the "laying of hands."

But Ebola can be contracted just by touching someone very ill. It lurks in bodily fluids such as sweat and is believed to survive on surfaces for hours and in clothing for days. The virus has claimed many pastors, prayer warriors and traditional healers.

"Only God knows where we are heading to now," Sawer says.

On a rain-streaked afternoon, she sits in a red-and-white floral dress on a stool outside her house holding her old Bible. A cheap metal pendant inscribed "Love" is stuck in the damp sand nearby. Tim, 25, her oldest son, is there; he is the rock in her life since her husband deserted her eight years ago. Her other five children, ages 11 and up, sit giggling, or wander around.


----------



## Gary A.

When Sawer was about 10, she says, she saw a flash of light — she points to the spot, just over there — and a white man with long hair appeared out of nowhere, his back turned. Then he disappeared in another flash.

"I believe that was the angel of God that I saw," she says, eyes wary, half expecting ridicule. From then on, she had "spiritual fits" and had to drop out of school.

She had premonitions. She'd warn people not to take a particular road on a particular day.

"People didn't listen. There would be consequences." (She says her former husband was attacked by thieves after ignoring one of her warnings.)

But other people saw her as a miracle worker. No longer just a struggling single mother, she was somebody. "They said, 'She's got the discernment.' "

Four years ago she became a prayer warrior at Conqueror's Tabernacle, the creation of her neighbor Pastor Varney Garpou.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> _I Know my Love_, The Corrs


I have a couple albums .. I mean CDs from the Corrs from circa 1998.  haven't listened to them since as I didn't like their 2nd CD very much.


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> _1234_, Feist


----------



## Gary A.

Ebola first skipped across the border into Liberia in March, then died down after a few cases. Everyone relaxed. But by July it had swept back in, killing staff members at New Kru Town's Redemption Hospital before tearing through the neighborhood.

As lethal as war, it spread across Monrovia, killing nearly 2,500 people by Oct. 17. The cases in West Africa will surpass 10,000 within weeks.

Many people struggle to reconcile their religious faith with the plague. Some churchgoers say it's a sign of the "Last Days." Some say it's a punishment, or something Satan brought. Sawer was sure it was a spiritual disease, not just a physical sickness.

Although she had heard the government warnings not to touch people with Ebola, "I wasn't afraid because I believed God was with me."

It was unthinkable that the illness people call "this Ebola thing" could be stronger than a prayer warrior.


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _1234_, Feist
Click to expand...


Meh.


----------



## Gary A.

Even so, Pastor Garpou was wary. He told his wife, Willet, a nurse, to slow down on her treatment of neighbors. By August, people were coming knocking three or four times a day looking for medicine.

"Pastor said, 'Be careful with this Ebola thing.' He warned her, 'Be careful.' She said, 'You people think everything now is this Ebola thing,'" Sawer says.

That month, the virus came to a rundown tenant house next door to the Garpous. First to go was a mother of three, who died in a wheelbarrow on the way to treatment. Her children were sent to an Ebola care unit. Four people in the house died, including a tailor and his child. The tailor's wife was next to sicken.

Willet Garpou couldn't just sit in her house and let the woman die, so she treated her with injections for a week. Two weeks later, Willet got sick too.

Sawer didn't hesitate when Willet, her "church mother," called her to say she'd had a revelation in a dream that people wanted to kill her and the pastor.


Sawer clutched her hands and prayed with Willet, morning and night. She helped her dress, and she touched her feet. But Willet died at home, and within days, Sawer was called again, this time to pray for and heal the pastor.

Despite her strongest prayers, he died at home, crying that he didn't want to go and leave his vision of Conqueror's Tabernacle.

"I believe maybe it's God's will," says Sawer, puzzling over why so many died and wondering why all that healing prayer didn't save a good man like Pastor Garpou. "Maybe some people never had the faith that they could make it and some people lose hope."


----------



## runnah

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _1234_, Feist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

Does anyone know how many days are in an hour ?


----------



## snowbear

_Breakaway, Kelly Clarkson._


----------



## Gary A.

A short time after, Sawer felt a searing heat in her belly. She fasted and prayed for three days, but it didn't help. Eventually, she left her children in the care of her son and went to an Ebola treatment unit.

Soon her test confirmed a result that would terrify most people. It was Ebola.

Sawer says she felt no fear or doubt. She was determined that with plenty of prayer, she was going to survive. The first thing she asked for at the treatment center wasn't water or medicine. She wanted a Bible.


She lay in her bed, temperature soaring, sweating and trembling, feeling as if her belly and her back were on fire.

"It was the worst sickness I ever had," she remembers. "One night I felt a hand patting me on my shoulder."

A nurse checking she was still alive?

"I don't know who touched me. I think it was the spirit of God." The next morning, she left her bed. She recovered, as swiftly as she had gotten ill.





Residents of New Kru Town, Liberia, take home disinfection kits handed out by the aid group Doctors Without Borders. (John Moore / Getty Images)

She marched around the center, urging flagging patients to have faith in God. She fed and cared for children whose parents or siblings were either dead or too sick to help.

She began religious devotion sessions, morning and night, with prayer and songs. Even the nurses, clad head to toe in protective suits, sometimes joined in, clapping and singing. The patients prayed for deliverance and that their tests would come back showing they were cured.

"But there were other people, sick and dying. I felt so bad about that," Sawer says. "I saw six people die in front of me."


----------



## Gary A.

There was one big difference in the prayer sessions: She didn't hold people's hands anymore. For now, she says, her prayers work fine without touch.

When she came out of the treatment unit, the church was a shambles. And people shunned her, no longer interested in her healing powers as a prayer warrior.

"Even as a prayer warrior, people don't come close to me because of Ebola. People are afraid. But I'm not sad. I'm active! I'll go to other churches," she says defiantly.

A few days later, she was back outside one of the Ebola treatment units. She squinted against the sun. Nearby stood a young man looking anxious, drenched in sweat. It was her treasured oldest son, Tim.

He had Ebola. He went for treatment, and for weeks, she heard nothing, She prayed and prayed for her son's survival. And her prayer was powerful.

Tim survived, and came home.


----------



## snowbear

Sharon - I posted a reply in the upgrade thread to your Flickr issue.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Tim survived, and came home.


 
I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim survived, and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?
Click to expand...

The 2 big drug companies .. well one has a treatment which they are starting to test now.  The 2nd one is working on a drug.


----------



## astroNikon

==> As researchers develop Ebola vaccine, early human clinical trials show promise - The Washington Post


----------



## astroNikon

181 to go


----------



## astroNikon

190 i mean ....


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> 190 i mean ....


 
Math = awesome.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon - I posted a reply in the upgrade thread to your Flickr issue.


Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.[/QUOTE}
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Do you have the power to decrease or eliminate the post delay?.
> 
> edit: restored to original
Click to expand...

I'm way more interested in someone who has the ability to get rid of the Leaderboard entirely.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim survived, and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?
Click to expand...

If it isn't, after this large outbreak it most certainly will.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim survived, and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There may certainly be something to that, bit I doubt we'll see it yet.  Think about Smallpox . . . why were the native American / First Nations peoples so affected by smallpox and the whites, not so much?  Because the disease developed after they had already arrived in the Americas and they (native Americans) didn't have the resistance that evolved.  I would not be surprised to see the people in the areas where the disease is most prevalent to be the first to have a natural resistance.  But this typically takes many, many (hundreds or thousands) of years.
Click to expand...

 
I see what you're saying, but with Ebola's penchant for rapid mutation, I find it hard to believe that people would develop an evolved resistance like groups of people have throughout history.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer seem to post images from my flickr feed. What's up with that?
> 
> I've tried clicking the image icon and pasting the flickr link; I've tried using the bbcode and I've tried just manually inserting image tags and the flickr image location, but have yet to successfully get an image from flickr to show in a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to isolate the actual link for the image.  It's the part between "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " - it's usually the second "part" of the string.  The link ends in".jpg"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. What an absolute pain in the sit-upon.
> 
> It just seems to me like since The Change, almost everything is just a little bit harder to do. And that doesn't seem good.
Click to expand...

This isn't the only website.  Seems like "green" web developers are making major decisions on web design.  The Free Press/ News and a few other web site went from easy navigation now to having to click several times to read articles.  Some are trying to make easier for mobile usage.  many I just rate to newbies doing the design and I just try to get my news from elsewhere (opposite of their intent).


----------



## snowbear

_. . . Baby One More Time_, Britney Spears.

I'm, like, gonna play all the bubbly pop stuff today, for sure.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim survived, and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it isn't, after this large outbreak it most certainly will.
Click to expand...

 
Sad but true.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> _. . . Baby One More Time_, Britney Spears.
> 
> I'm, like, gonna play all the bubbly pop stuff today, for sure.


 
If that gets stuck in my head, I'm going to hunt you down.


----------



## Gary A.

As a sidebar to this story ... is that there are journalists who have volunteered to travel to the heart of this ... most feared and deadly disease, to report and photograph the story.


----------



## astroNikon

178


----------



## snowbear

_In The Dark_. Billy Squire.


----------



## Gary A.

It is one thing to volunteer to a war zone, where you can actually see danger. It is another to walk into the center of a potential pandemic and cover the story. Where at any moment you may be infected because you don't know where it's coming from ... and you won't know if you're infected until ... you're infected.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
Click to expand...


Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _. . . Baby One More Time_, Britney Spears.
> 
> I'm, like, gonna play all the bubbly pop stuff today, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that gets stuck in my head, I'm going to hunt you down.
Click to expand...


Waldorf is off US 301 between Annapolis and the Virginia State Line.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim survived, and came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean this to sound as negative as it does, and certainly don't want to detract from the story...  But after reading this, I can't help but wonder if resistance to Ebola is genetic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There may certainly be something to that, bit I doubt we'll see it yet.  Think about Smallpox . . . why were the native American / First Nations peoples so affected by smallpox and the whites, not so much?  Because the disease developed after they had already arrived in the Americas and they (native Americans) didn't have the resistance that evolved.  I would not be surprised to see the people in the areas where the disease is most prevalent to be the first to have a natural resistance.  But this typically takes many, many (hundreds or thousands) of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying, but with Ebola's penchant for rapid mutation, I find it hard to believe that people would develop an evolved resistance like groups of people have throughout history.
Click to expand...

One of the reasons that immunity hasn't developed is that Ebola was ... 90%+ effective in causing death. Mainly because it struck in small villages in extremely poor countries lacking proper medical services. The disease burned itself out.


----------



## Gary A.

Now that proper medical attention is being focused on the illness and people are surviving ... there is a lot of 'raw materials' available to develop remedies and treatments.


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
Click to expand...

The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
Click to expand...


Well, we DO still have 7.5 days left in the month…


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!



Yes. The madness will end when October does


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
Click to expand...



Don't worry . . . I'll make you sneeze.  Multiple times.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The madness has to end somewhere*. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
Click to expand...


Tell that to my ancestors.  So far, I see no evidence that this is true.


----------



## snowbear

There could always be a new generation of LBers to take up the torch after we've moved on.


----------



## astroNikon

shefjr said:


> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know *you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000*!  Lol!



*sounds like a plan*

*give that poster an extra 10 points !!*


----------



## astroNikon

163


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The madness has to end somewhere*. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my ancestors.  So far, I see no evidence that this is true.
Click to expand...




shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The madness has to end somewhere*. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my ancestors.  So far, I see no evidence that this is true.
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

My baby boy's birthday is next Tuesday. 

He'll be 22. 

I have no idea what he wants for his birthday. But art supplies are usually a safe bet.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The madness has to end somewhere*. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my ancestors.  So far, I see no evidence that this is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The madness has to end somewhere. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the power to close this thread now...just FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not gonna lie. I would find it kind of funny if you waited until post #9,999
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sure, typical man! Finish when you all feel like it and leave the rest of us with our frustrated OCD satisfaction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The madness has to end somewhere*. The next thing you know you are all gonna want to hit post  #20,000 and page 1,000!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my ancestors.  So far, I see no evidence that this is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not ONLY does it never end, now we're just starting to repeat ourselves!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> My baby boy's birthday is next Tuesday.
> 
> He'll be 22.
> 
> I have no idea what he wants for his birthday. But art supplies are usually a safe bet.


get him a computer programmed to only post to this thread !!


----------



## sm4him

160. 

Let's all guess on approximately how long it's gonna take us to hit 10K.


----------



## limr

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> 160.
> 
> Let's all guess on approximately how long it's gonna take us to hit 10K.



Depends on how bad the last 8 of these essays are.


----------



## snowbear

_Plowboy_, Cledus T. Judd


----------



## sm4him

I'm gonna guess we'll hit 10K at about 2:55 p.m. EST.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe a little sooner if Gary comes back before then.


----------



## sm4him

I have to alternate posting and actually getting work done. 

It's very inconvenient.


----------



## sm4him

We only had 53 posts in the past hour.  Bunch of slackers.


----------



## limr

Well, it's time for me to have some lunch, and then I'll come postwhore a bit to make sure we make that 2:55 deadline!


----------



## sm4him

I'm headed out to lunch too, but hopefully, I'll be able to pick up a WiFi signal and get some posting in while I'm eating.


----------



## snowbear

_Sally Goodin_, J.D.Crowe & The New South


----------



## snowbear

See you when you get back.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> I'm headed out to lunch too, but hopefully, I'll be able to pick up a WiFi signal and get some posting in while I'm eating.


If you can't catch a signal then I expect you to cut your lunch short young lady and get back to posting!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Maybe a little sooner if Gary comes back before then.


That's in 2 hours approx ...
or 120 minutes

That requires a little more than one post per minute !!


----------



## astroNikon

I already ate my lunch.  slackers ....


----------



## astroNikon

143


----------



## astroNikon

hey Facebook stock is above $80 now

great .. i was expecting it to be there months ago ... then the Russian invasion and stuff sent the markets into craziness.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> 160.
> 
> Let's all guess on approximately how long it's gonna take us to hit 10K.


I'm more interested in who will get #10,000.


----------



## astroNikon

and Apple stock is nearly at $105 .. that's good too.   for the past couple months it dropped ... now that stock is looking positive after Icahn said it should be $200 a share.

Icahn is the greediest person alive me thinks .... 
he essentially is forcing eBay and paypal to splits a few years after ebay bought Paypal and merged.
greedy greedy greedy .. what is he doing with all his wealth .. he can't take it to the grave with him.


----------



## shefjr

Anyone ever use lensrentals.com? I was thinking about trying them out. I noticed they have a rent to own type of thing.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I have to alternate posting and actually getting work done.
> 
> It's very inconvenient.



"She needs to sort out her priorities"


----------



## shefjr

Where if you rent a lens for a week and want to buy the lens they will let you put the 7 days of rental towards the purchase of the lens. I thought that was cool.


----------



## snowbear

_Summertime Blues_, the Who


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> Where if you rent a lens for a week and want to buy the lens they will let you put the 7 days of rental towards the purchase of the lens. I thought that was cool.



When Penn was still around, they did that.  What's the deposit?


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where if you rent a lens for a week and want to buy the lens they will let you put the 7 days of rental towards the purchase of the lens. I thought that was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Penn was still around, they did that.  What's the deposit?
Click to expand...

It all depends on the cost of the lens.


----------



## snowbear

_Tell It To The Devil_, MTB


----------



## snowbear

I think Penn wanted 50%, or something like that.


----------



## shefjr

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where if you rent a lens for a week and want to buy the lens they will let you put the 7 days of rental towards the purchase of the lens. I thought that was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Penn was still around, they did that.  What's the deposit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all depends on the cost of the lens.
Click to expand...

They say in most cases there is no deposit but, if expensive lens cases they do expect a separate insurance policy to be taken out.


----------



## snowbear

_Stairway to Heaven_, Led Zepplin


----------



## Gary A.

Back peeps. The Cook and I took her morning walk.


----------



## sm4him

Well lucky for me,  I have a signal,  so I get to stay and eat.


----------



## Gary A.

139 until 10,000.


----------



## sm4him

I can't figure out how to do a reply to a specific post on my phone. Anyone else ever use tapatalk?


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> I can't figure out how to do a reply to a specific post on my phone. Anyone else ever use tapatalk?


Nope. Just the TPF app. Oh how I miss it.


----------



## sm4him

Yeah I installed tapatalk after The Change but I've only used it a handful of times and I find it very limiting.


----------



## sm4him

But at least it means I can have a postwhoring season at lunch.


----------



## Gary A.

I was on the phone for the entire walk. Whew. Glad that's over.


----------



## Gary A.

88F projected for today.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody see Marija today?


----------



## sm4him

Just noticed one cool thing though. In Tap, it actually shows you how many seconds are left before you can post again. So you don't just hit post and see if you get the error message.


----------



## Gary A.

I just like keyboarding her name.


----------



## Gary A.

I don't get that delay ... is there a point other than bringing more pain and frustration in our little, little world?


----------



## Gary A.

We'd be well over 20,000 if there wasn't any delay.


----------



## Gary A.

Which may very well be the point. Sorta like the typewriter keyboard being designed to slow people down.


----------



## Gary A.

... how about a little help here ... don't want to do this alone.


----------



## Gary A.

This evening I think I'll grab some tide pool stuff with my newly acquired unused Lee Filter stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody wanna come? Dinner at the beach ...


----------



## sm4him

Sorry Gary,  having troubleposting on this phone app.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody wanna come along? Dinner at the beach ...


----------



## snowbear

Astro is getting server error notices.  It must be on his end


----------



## sm4him

Lunch is served. Mac & cheese with chicken and jalapeños.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Lunch is served. Mac & cheese with chicken and jalapeños.




That looks pretty good.  Enjoy!


----------



## sm4him

Ooha Le filter. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Lee filter that is,  not le. Stupid phone.


----------



## Gary A.

^^^ That's probably where I'm going.


----------



## Gary A.

If you decide to go Lee type, don't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit. Way too expensive for what you get.


----------



## limr

Taking a break between essays.


----------



## Gary A.

There are a few after-market kit available. I bought my from "The Filter Dude". Around half the price, good quality and all the filters are nice and snug.


----------



## limr

I don't take a lot of sports photos:


----------



## limr

Racing probably comprises the bulk of my "sports" stuff:


----------



## limr

Oops.


----------



## Gary A.

These are the tide pools down the street from my old house. That point in the background is where the amphitheatre is for _Shakespeare By the Sea_.


----------



## limr

Coming around...if I remember correctly...Big Bend at Lime Rock:


----------



## limr

Bad race car! BAD! Go to your room!


----------



## Gary A.

These are pretty good tide pools filled with octopi and Sea Hares. But you have to climb down a 100'+ cliff to get to the water.


----------



## limr

Clustered in the turn:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> If you decide to go Lee type, don't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit. Way too expensive for what you get.


Good to know because I've been eyeing that up.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Mmmmm, shiny Jag...


----------



## snowbear

Is Le Filter by the same people that bought is Le Car?


----------



## limr

Hey, is this the same kind of dog as Cook?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Mmmmm, shiny Jag...




I've been told the new ones don't run worth a darn.


----------



## Gary A.

shefjr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you decide to go Lee type, don't purchase the Lee Foundation Kit. Way too expensive for what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know because I've been eyeing that up.
Click to expand...

My research also turned up that there are slight color shifts in nearly all other brands of Lee type neutral density filters other than Lee. The slight color shift may or may not be significant to you ... YMMV.


----------



## runnah

winebottle by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Hey, is this the same kind of dog as Cook?


Nope, that looks like a Doodle Dog. (Doodles are a mix between a Lab and a Poodle. They've become quite popular lately.) That pooch is probably 60 lbs and Cook, (a Wheaten) is only 35lbs.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, shiny Jag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told the new ones don't run worth a darn.
Click to expand...


Not sure the older ones did either!   I understand they always had electrical issues. I'd still love to have a vintage one. Well, I can't say that for sure, because for me, it's all about the drive. They might look pretty but if they don't suit me and the way I drive, then I wouldn't want one.

I love to drive.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

This makes me feel funny in my pants.


----------



## snowbear

_Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me), _The Temptations


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, is this the same kind of dog as Cook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that looks like a Doodle Dog. (Doodles are a mix between a Lab and a Poodle. They've become quite popular lately.) That pooch is probably 60 lbs and Cook, (a Wheaten) is only 35lbs.
Click to expand...


I kind of figured they weren't, but I'm also not that great at identifying dog breeds. He was still a cutie though


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, shiny Jag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told the new ones don't run worth a darn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure the older ones did either!   I understand they always had electrical issues. I'd still love to have a vintage one. Well, I can't say that for sure, because for me, it's all about the drive. They might look pretty but if they don't suit me and the way I drive, then I wouldn't want one.
> 
> I love to drive.
Click to expand...

I have a friend who only drives Jags. Back when Ford bought them he was very happy. "I hope Ford can teach them how to properly mill a head," he told me.


----------



## snowbear

_Pocketful of Sunshine_, Natasha Beddingfield


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


>


That's not a Wheaten either.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> This makes me feel funny in my pants.



It's an appropriate sound for a car named after a big cat. That thing is growling for sure!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

Oh god my shorts...


----------



## Gary A.

A pair of wet Wheatens at Dog Beach.


----------



## runnah

gondiold2 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a Wheaten either.
Click to expand...


I'm not THAT bad!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Also not a Wheaten:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Definitely not a Wheaten:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

At this pace we'll hit 10K well before 2:55 est. Maybe before 2:30.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

Nothing like the sound of a 5cly being driven in anger to give you wood.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Summertime on the Hudson:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Hey I think we're getting to 10K ahead of schedule!


----------



## limr

Surely not a Wheaten:


----------



## runnah

Thats a Wheaton


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Summertime on the Hudson:


That's a Wheaten (joking).

Wheatens are still on the uncommon side of the ledger. One reason is a supply and demand thing making them a bit expensive. I would have no hesitation in getting another.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I don't have a picture of him, but there was a dog who lived in a corner house on my way to work one year in Istanbul. For weeks, every time I passed, he was there sleeping curled up in a perfect ball. I started calling him "Dogball." One day, he was awake and trotted out to greet me. I'd pet him and when I tried to walk away, he'd try to get in front of me and push his head against me to get me to stay a little longer. 

My Dogball ritual continued almost every day for months. I used to give people directions to my building by telling them to go down X road, turn left at Dogball's house...

The next year I moved so I didn't get to see him anymore. Good ole Dogball.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

does this work yet ?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I don't have a picture of him, but there was a dog who lived in a corner house on my way to work one year in Istanbul. For weeks, every time I passed, he was there sleeping curled up in a perfect ball. I started calling him "Dogball." One day, he was awake and trotted out to greet me. I'd pet him and when I tried to walk away, he'd try to get in front of me and push his head against me to get me to stay a little longer.
> 
> My Dogball ritual continued almost every day for months. I used to give people directions to my building by telling them to go down X road, turn left at Dogball's house...
> 
> The next year I moved so I didn't get to see him anymore. Good ole Dogball.


That's a nice story.


----------



## astroNikon

ahh ... for a while I was getting a server error just trying to post.  But, I was able to post in other threads so it was ODD .... I actually was productive from then to now.


----------



## sm4him

To hard to post with this app. I don't like it. Headed back to work in a minute anyway though.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> does this work yet ?View attachment 87538


I tried clicking on the 'X'.


----------



## astroNikon

I have a story too


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Thats a Wheaton



Die Wesley Crusher Die Die Die!!!


----------



## astroNikon

but I  haven't written it yet


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Random cell phone pics






Fluffy, using me for a bed.


----------



## runnah




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I predict Mish is going to post soon

maybe not in this thread, but at least in some thread.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

OMGZZZ


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

24


----------



## runnah




----------



## astroNikon

I mean 21


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah




----------



## limr

runnah said:


>



Some of those clips remind me far too much of the annoying boy racers in my town who do this as they turn up the hill right across from my house.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those clips remind me far too much of the annoying boy racers in my town who do this as they turn up the hill right across from my house.
Click to expand...


Yeah but dat noise...


----------



## astroNikon

I miss racing .. SCCA class C in the 80s


----------



## astroNikon

or whatever it was called back them.  I thought they changed the name away from SCCA - Sports Car Club of America


----------



## limr

The outdoor section of Brattle Book Shop in Boston. One of my favorite places.


----------



## astroNikon

how in the world did Sears stock get up to $36.02 
I was expecting, and still am bankruptcy liquidation closure.


----------



## runnah

astroNikon said:


> I miss racing .. SCCA class C in the 80s



Can Am stuff was awesome


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Yeah but dat noise...



I don't like the sputtering. I like the nice low rumbling roaring sorts of cars, not the higher pitch whining.


----------



## Gary A.

My favorite is City Lights Bookstore in San Francisco.


----------



## limr

Page 666


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but dat noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the sputtering. I like the nice low rumbling roaring sorts of cars, not the higher pitch whining.
Click to expand...


I like it all. I want to put anti-lag on my car and just rev it until I run out of gas.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Page 666


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> My favorite is City Lights Bookstore in San Francisco.



I've got a favorite bookstore in every town I visit regularly. Even when we're not looking for one, Buzz and I always seem to find ourselves in a good used bookstore when we travel.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I like it all. I want to put anti-lag on my car and just rev it until I run out of gas.



Yeah, but you're a little broken


----------



## limr

Five more posts!

Get the fireworks ready Astro!


----------



## runnah

oh boy


----------



## runnah

Boy it would be a shame if


----------



## runnah

someone...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Get your rocks off, did ya?


----------



## runnah

Mwuahahahaha!


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> Get your rocks off, did ya?



I am a generous god!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

hey


----------



## astroNikon

Thanks Gary.  I HIT POST with fireworks but someone LOCKED the thread ..


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your rocks off, did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a generous god!
Click to expand...


But I haven't sneezed yet!


----------



## astroNikon

I was going to go complain in the LeaderBored thread ....


----------



## astroNikon

for the record .. these were the previous post counts at the 10,000 mark


----------



## runnah

You guys have your ideas of fun and I have mine...


----------



## Gary A.

I can die now, knowing that my work has been done.


----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

*WOOT!!!*


----------



## sm4him

Hahaha, Gary had almost 1/3 of the 10K by himself!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I can die now, knowing that my work has been done.


But man, what a legacy, huh?


----------



## astroNikon

on to 20,000 ... hey, it wasn't my idea ...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can die now, knowing that my work has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> But man, what a legacy, huh?
Click to expand...


Especially when he only joined just 5 weeks ago!

Hell of an intro


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> on to 20,000 ... hey, it wasn't my idea ...



How about we just tackle 12,000 next?

Baby steps, man, baby steps.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Thanks Gary.  I HIT POST with fireworks but someone LOCKED the thread ..


Iran into that someone also ... I hear that someone may have a sense of humor.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can die now, knowing that my work has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> But man, what a legacy, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when he only joined just 5 weeks ago!
> 
> Hell of an intro
Click to expand...

Mr. OCD and the legend continues ...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gary.  I HIT POST with fireworks but someone LOCKED the thread ..
> 
> 
> 
> Iran into that someone also ... I hear that someone may have a sense of humor.
Click to expand...

sense of humor .. or sense of humiliation ?


----------



## sm4him

When we hit 10K, I was *really* tempted for a brief moment to be extremely perverse and delete a couple of my posts to throw everybody off. 

I might have succumbed, but I just couldn't do that to the fireworks post.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> on to 20,000 ... hey, it wasn't my idea ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just tackle 12,000 next?
> 
> Baby steps, man, baby steps.
Click to expand...

baby steps ?

This thread is already a 10,000 lb gorilla !!


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> on to 20,000 ... hey, it wasn't my idea ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just tackle 12,000 next?
> 
> Baby steps, man, baby steps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> baby steps ?
> 
> This thread is already a 10,000 lb gorilla !!
Click to expand...

And Astro, if you drank coffee or booze ... we'd be at 20,000.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> And Astro, if you drank coffee or booze ... we'd be at 20,000.


lol  

I do drink decaffeinated tea from time to time.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Astro, if you drank coffee or booze ... we'd be at 20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I do drink decaffeinated tea from time to time.
Click to expand...

That's absolutely no help in postwhoring.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Astro, if you drank coffee or booze ... we'd be at 20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I do drink decaffeinated tea from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's absolutely no help in postwhoring.
Click to expand...








it helps in sleeping though


----------



## Gary A.

I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Astro, if you drank coffee or booze ... we'd be at 20,000.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I do drink decaffeinated tea from time to time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's absolutely no help in postwhoring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it helps in sleeping though
Click to expand...

Sleeping ... postwhoring ... same thing ...


----------



## runnah

I'll see you guys @ 20k.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.



"Special" being the operative word here


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I'll see you guys @ 20k.



Don't you mean 19,999?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Special" being the operative word here
Click to expand...

Precisely.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, let's see. By my calculations, there are approximately 10,620 minutes left in this month--but that's using Eastern Standard Time. We could use Gary's time zone instead and gain another 180 minutes.

As long as we keep posting at least once every minute, EVERY minute of EVERY day, we should make it.  

Who's in?!?!?!

I need a nap.


----------



## sm4him

^Of course, let's bear in mind, I'm the one who calculated I needed nearly 1000 more posts to reach 2K, when in fact, I needed about 100.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.


I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..

In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.

As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.

That's kinda how I feel.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Okay, let's see. By my calculations, there are approximately 10,620 minutes left in this month--but that's using Eastern Standard Time. We could use Gary's time zone instead and gain another 180 minutes.
> 
> As long as we keep posting at least once every minute, EVERY minute of EVERY day, we should make it.
> 
> Who's in?!?!?!
> 
> I need a nap.


OMG

take more caffeine.   post some more and recalculate .. just because ...


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Okay, let's see. By my calculations, there are approximately 10,620 minutes left in this month--but that's using Eastern Standard Time. We could use Gary's time zone instead and gain another 180 minutes.
> 
> As long as we keep posting at least once every minute, EVERY minute of EVERY day, we should make it.
> 
> Who's in?!?!?!
> 
> I need a nap.



Woot! Let's do this! Yeah! Come on! Let's---

Ah jam it. Now where's that cat?


----------



## sm4him

I have never in my life been so eager for November 1st to arrive.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..
> 
> In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.
> 
> As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.
> 
> That's kinda how I feel.
Click to expand...

LOL ... but "Marines Don't Quit!" I heard that in a movie.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..
> 
> In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.
> 
> As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.
> 
> That's kinda how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... but "Marines Don't Quit!" I heard that in a movie.
Click to expand...

yup, except these guys were big and muscular.  I'm a shorty riding a 49cm frame .. 130lbs to fly up a hill back then.  It was obvious their intent.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..
> 
> In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.
> 
> As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.
> 
> That's kinda how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... but "Marines Don't Quit!" I heard that in a movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, except these guys were big and muscular.  I'm a shorty riding a 49cm frame .. 130lbs to fly up a hill back then.  It was obvious their intent.
Click to expand...

So where were your teammates?


----------



## limr

When I was younger and my siblings and I would get into some sort of trouble, or when we wanted to ask our parents for something, they'd always send me in first. "You're the youngest, so they'll be the least mad at you," they said. "No," I said, "You just need me to go in and use up their bullets so you can trample over my bloody corpse to safety!"

I started calling myself the Marine of the family.


----------



## Gary A.

Lunchtime any suggestions?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Lunchtime any suggestions?


My mac & cheese with chicken and jalapenos was pretty good. I have some leftovers; you want them?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..
> 
> In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.
> 
> As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.
> 
> That's kinda how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... but "Marines Don't Quit!" I heard that in a movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, except these guys were big and muscular.  I'm a shorty riding a 49cm frame .. 130lbs to fly up a hill back then.  It was obvious their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where were your teammates?
Click to expand...

laughing

what 'cha gonna do ... have a fistfight in the middle of a bike race ?

FWIW .. I was a good sprinter too ... so they were dropped near the finish

I just couldn't TT worth anything except in hills


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> When I was younger and my siblings and I would get into some sort of trouble, or when we wanted to ask our parents for something, they'd always send me in first. "You're the youngest, so they'll be the least mad at you," they said. "No," I said, "You just need me to go in and use up their bullets so you can trample over my bloody corpse to safety!"
> 
> I started calling myself the Marine of the family.



ME too! I was, essentially, the youngest of 7 kids. There were 5 siblings, but we also lived right next door to two of my cousins, and we spent every waking moment together, so it was more like 7 siblings with two sets of parents. Only my cousin's parents weren't really so good at the parenting part. 

But they really DID send me in because my dad would hardly ever say No to me.  Mom was an entirely different story.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> ME too! I was, essentially, the youngest of 7 kids. There were 5 siblings, but we also lived right next door to two of my cousins, and we spent every waking moment together, so it was more like 7 siblings with two sets of parents. Only my cousin's parents weren't really so good at the parenting part.
> 
> But they really DID send me in because my dad would hardly ever say No to me.  Mom was an entirely different story.



Yup, my dad said yes to me more often than my mother did. I was a daddy's girl


----------



## snowbear

Hello, kiddos.  I am on a short break from moving stuff around.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> ME too! I was, essentially, the youngest of 7 kids. There were 5 siblings, but we also lived right next door to two of my cousins, and we spent every waking moment together, so it was more like 7 siblings with two sets of parents. Only my cousin's parents weren't really so good at the parenting part.
> 
> But they really DID send me in because my dad would hardly ever say No to me.  Mom was an entirely different story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, my dad said yes to me more often than my mother did. I was a daddy's girl
Click to expand...

My ex (though he wasn't "ex" at the time) once stated that I was a Princess, that my daddy would do anything for me. He didn't mean it all that kindly.

My response was "And your point is??"


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hello, kiddos.  I am on a short break from moving stuff around.



Well, let's get this party rollin' then!


----------



## sm4him

My boss--in fact, most of the people on my floor of the building--is at the board meeting where we'll find out whether 4B has managed to bulldoze enough board members into voting for the train wreck of a route proposal. I really, really hope it doesn't pass, but I'm afraid it will.
Then I'll have to get busy posting a bunch of stuff about it online. And I would have trouble making it sound very positive, because I think it's a ridiculous idea.


----------



## snowbear

I have a new view.  It happens to be the same as the kitties get.


----------



## limr

Hey Charlie! You missed the 10K mark and our temporary lock at post 9,999.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Anybody see Marija today?


nope


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> My boss--in fact, most of the people on my floor of the building--is at the board meeting where we'll find out whether 4B has managed to bulldoze enough board members into voting for the train wreck of a route proposal. I really, really hope it doesn't pass, but I'm afraid it will.
> Then I'll have to get busy posting a bunch of stuff about it online. And I would have trouble making it sound very positive, because I think it's a ridiculous idea.



Is it likely to increase, or decrease profits / expenses?


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I just like keyboarding her name.


I like her name


----------



## snowbear

MARIJA!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Hey Charlie! You missed the 10K mark and our temporary lock at post 9,999.


I caught the it on the news.


----------



## mmaria

L, I made some pizza for you 

broccoli, paprika, cheese, corn, mushrooms... ok? 

I have a picture or two


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> MARIJA!!!!!!


Evening Charlie!

you might get a piece of pizza, if you don't mind vegetables


----------



## snowbear

Marija is back.  Now I can enjoy the rest of the day!


----------



## snowbear

Lenny & I were talking about that last night - I like veggies on pizza, as much as meat (and seafood).


----------



## mmaria

before


----------



## mmaria

after


----------



## snowbear

My new view.  I have to share it!


----------



## limr

Marija!!! And pizza!!!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Marija!!! And pizza!!!


that sounds like you us!!! 

yeah... we are a good combination.... I make a very good pizza. Have a great recipe for dough, the rest I do as I want


----------



## snowbear

Wow.  You ladies start talking and I start sneezing.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija!!! And pizza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds like you us!!!
> 
> yeah... we are a good combination.... I make a very good pizza. Have a great recipe for dough
Click to expand...


Of course we like you.   

Are you going to share the recipe?


----------



## astroNikon

I think it's sexy talking about pizza - as long as it's not a guy.

the best pizza i've ever had was in a restaurant nestled in the mountains of Marinello, Italy.


----------



## snowbear

It would be hard for me to name the best, but there's a  place right off of Times Square that's in the top three.


----------



## snowbear

_Voodoo Music_, Los Lobos


----------



## limr

There's a place in Ljubljana (capital of Slovenia) that makes outstanding pizza. But when I'm not there or making my own, I live in the NYC metro area. This place is STUPID with good pizza parlors.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Of course we like you.
> 
> Are you going to share the recipe?



- 230 ml of a bit warm water
- 1 small spoon of sugar
- 1 spoon of salt
- 25 gr. of yeast
- 3 tablespoons of olive oil
- 310 gr. of flour


----------



## snowbear

Hey - Marija missed my (not quite a) selfie.
Leaderboard | Page 627 | Photography Forum


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Hey - Marija missed my (not quite a) selfie.
> Leaderboard | Page 627 | Photography Forum


well, not anymore, I just liked it 

love your expression


----------



## snowbear

Thanks.

So, this is for the crust.  Just mix together and knead after the yeast rises?


----------



## limr

I've had a strange craving for sweet potato pie, so I boiled some up and am going to make a small crust. I'm playing with the idea of experimenting with quinoa flour.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So, this is for the crust.  Just mix together and knead after the yeast rises?


when you're baking, you should always mix wet ingredients with wet ingredients, and dry with dry... but in this case yeast, salt, olive oil goes to water and then into the flour and then knead and wait for 15 minutes for dough to raise


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss--in fact, most of the people on my floor of the building--is at the board meeting where we'll find out whether 4B has managed to bulldoze enough board members into voting for the train wreck of a route proposal. I really, really hope it doesn't pass, but I'm afraid it will.
> Then I'll have to get busy posting a bunch of stuff about it online. And I would have trouble making it sound very positive, because I think it's a ridiculous idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it likely to increase, or decrease profits / expenses?
Click to expand...

Neither. It's a cost-neutral proposal.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> I've had a strange craving for sweet potato pie, so I boiled some up and am going to make a small crust. I'm playing with the idea of experimenting with quinoa flour.


nice
let us know how it went

Girl, I did my nails today. A therapy 
have a picture, wanna see?


----------



## snowbear

OK. Thank you.  I'll save a cinnamon roll for you (the yeast is rising now)


----------



## astroNikon

we're nearly at 20,000
keep it up ... i'm headed out soon.
I expect to be at 20,000 when I get back later tonight.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> OK. Thank you.  I'll save a cinnamon roll for you (the yeast is rising now)


OH YES!


----------



## mmaria

oh ma is here 

I saved you some pizza


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boss--in fact, most of the people on my floor of the building--is at the board meeting where we'll find out whether 4B has managed to bulldoze enough board members into voting for the train wreck of a route proposal. I really, really hope it doesn't pass, but I'm afraid it will.
> Then I'll have to get busy posting a bunch of stuff about it online. And I would have trouble making it sound very positive, because I think it's a ridiculous idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it likely to increase, or decrease profits / expenses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither. It's a cost-neutral proposal.
Click to expand...


I know what that's like.  Good luck.


----------



## snowbear

WVFD 12 is rolling out again - sounds like the ambulance.


----------



## limr

Pictures of nails, please!!


----------



## mmaria

oh sorry, forgot..

they're simple 


just a sec


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunchtime any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> My mac & cheese with chicken and jalapenos was pretty good. I have some leftovers; you want them?
Click to expand...

Too late. Mary Lou is playing hookey so I cooked up some turkey sausage, peppers, mushrooms, scrambled in some eggs, some chili powder, spices and a splash of Parmesan and we had some burritos.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Pictures of nails, please!!



I want to scratch someone!

Yeah, really, I have that strange desire... they're strong now and I need to put them in use


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if we've all just won a Gold Medal in the Special Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as if I got a flat tire right before the finish line .... from the BLOCK that we got ..
> 
> In one race I was told to attack in the hills - since I was a hill climber.
> 
> As I positioned myself going up a looooooong hill to attack a few Alfa Romeo dudes rolled around me. One in front and another *right* next to me. He put his hand on my hip preventing me from attacking moving much.  They blocked me the entire race.  I guess the peloton was a bit tired.
> 
> That's kinda how I feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... but "Marines Don't Quit!" I heard that in a movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, except these guys were big and muscular.  I'm a shorty riding a 49cm frame .. 130lbs to fly up a hill back then.  It was obvious their intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where were your teammates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> laughing
> 
> what 'cha gonna do ... have a fistfight in the middle of a bike race ?
> 
> FWIW .. I was a good sprinter too ... so they were dropped near the finish
> 
> I just couldn't TT worth anything except in hills
Click to expand...

If I was on your team I would have figured out a way to spring you.  On my mark vere left and I would have squeezed between you and the competition. I would have jammed 'em up one way or another. 

Some of the toughest Marines I've encountered have been Marine Snipers. Much different than Army Snipers. These guys were like Marine Recon on steroids ... 'cept they were all scrawny smallish guys ... like you and I.


----------



## snowbear

Closeup on the ring-finger, please.  I'm trying to figure out that spot.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger and my siblings and I would get into some sort of trouble, or when we wanted to ask our parents for something, they'd always send me in first. "You're the youngest, so they'll be the least mad at you," they said. "No," I said, "You just need me to go in and use up their bullets so you can trample over my bloody corpse to safety!"
> 
> I started calling myself the Marine of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME too! I was, essentially, the youngest of 7 kids. There were 5 siblings, but we also lived right next door to two of my cousins, and we spent every waking moment together, so it was more like 7 siblings with two sets of parents. Only my cousin's parents weren't really so good at the parenting part.
> 
> But they really DID send me in because my dad would hardly ever say No to me.  Mom was an entirely different story.
Click to expand...

I was the baby too. I had two older brothers who were four and seven years my senior. So we didn't hang out together, but I did get beat up a lot. lol


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger and my siblings and I would get into some sort of trouble, or when we wanted to ask our parents for something, they'd always send me in first. "You're the youngest, so they'll be the least mad at you," they said. "No," I said, "You just need me to go in and use up their bullets so you can trample over my bloody corpse to safety!"
> 
> I started calling myself the Marine of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME too! I was, essentially, the youngest of 7 kids. There were 5 siblings, but we also lived right next door to two of my cousins, and we spent every waking moment together, so it was more like 7 siblings with two sets of parents. Only my cousin's parents weren't really so good at the parenting part.
> 
> But they really DID send me in because my dad would hardly ever say No to me.  Mom was an entirely different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the baby too. I had two older brothers who were four and seven years my senior. So we didn't hang out together, but I did get beat up a lot. lol
Click to expand...

The two oldest boys are 9 & 10 years older than me. Then there's a brother who is about 2.5 years older; he's the one that picked on us the most.  Then my sister, who is one year (and 18 days) older than me.
My cousins fit in, agewise, between my sister and the youngest of the boys, and then between the youngest and middle boys. I have some pictures of all seven of us, stair-stepped together when we were young and again when we were older. I'll have to find them and post them.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> My new view.  I have to share it!
> 
> View attachment 87546


I like the fall colors in the trees.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of nails, please!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to scratch someone!
> 
> Yeah, really, I have that strange desire... they're strong now and I need to put them in use
> View attachment 87547
Click to expand...

1. Those are beautiful.
2. So are the nails.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Some of the toughest Marines I've encountered have been Marine Snipers. Much different than Army Snipers. These guys were like Marine Recon on steroids ... 'cept they were all scrawny smallish guys ... like you and I.



All in good fun.  Listen though it - pretty funny


----------



## snowbear

Is it time for a poem?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I think it's sexy talking about pizza - as long as it's not a guy.
> 
> the best pizza i've ever had was in a restaurant nestled in the mountains of Marinello, Italy.


The best I had in Italy was at the Coliseum Snack Bar.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Closeup on the ring-finger, please.  I'm trying to figure out that spot.


that's a nice blue flower 

my phone is not capable to take a picture of it under this light... getting a new phone next month


----------



## snowbear

OK.  Thank you.

Oh, hello.  There is a young stray kitty outside my window.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> 1. Those are beautiful.
> 2. So are the nails.


 Oh ma, that means a lot to me... I mean, every compliment that comes from you, even if it's about the nails is greatly appreciated


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou is awesome. She sewed this absolutely wonderful, Wonder Woman cape for her granddaughter and now she showed me a similar Wonder Woman cape she made for her granddaughter's doll.


----------



## limr

My oldest three siblings came fairly quickly - they are all about a year and half apart. Then between my brother and my sister, there is a four year difference, and then another four year difference between her and me. So from me to the oldest sister is an 11-year gap. There was a fairly short period of time when I was old enough to tag along with everyone and my oldest sister wasn't too old to be busy with college applications and such. We used to do a lot of stuff together.


----------



## snowbear

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
You called out my name
You daunted me and haunted me
'Til I joined your game

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
Tho' my allies are few
Our desire and power, O Leaderboard
Will ultimately defeat you

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
There's Lenny, Sharon, and Marija from afar
And Gary and Astro
Who've brought feathers and tar

O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
Your time has come to pass
Better keep a good look out
'Cause we're gonna kick your @$$


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

I have another little surprise for any history buffs out there. but I have to scan it, first.  It might be a little while - I'm putting books back on the shelf


----------



## mmaria

oh $#@%^&*&*%%#!!

just seen what time is it!


good night crazies


----------



## snowbear

Good night, Marija.  See you in the afternoon.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the toughest Marines I've encountered have been Marine Snipers. Much different than Army Snipers. These guys were like Marine Recon on steroids ... 'cept they were all scrawny smallish guys ... like you and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in good fun.  Listen though it - pretty funny
Click to expand...

Thanks Charlie. That was fun. I'm not a veteran, but I spent a lot time hanging with Marines. One of my best stories is on the USS Oriskany. We, (ARVN & US forces), were conducting joint operations in the South China Sea. In the Bridge of the Oriskany was a Marine Master Sergeant who was assigned as liaison/coordinator between the Navy and Marines. It was a three day operation and the Admiral in charge kept calling the Master Sergeant, Chief. One day after call the Master Sergeant, Chief, the Admiral apologised by saying, he was sorry but if the Master Sergeant was in the Navy he would be a Chief. [As in a Chief Petty Officer.]

The Marine to the Admiral, "Sir, No Sir."
At which point everything ... I mean everything ... on the bridge froze ... even the radio went quiet and all eyes, not the faces just the eyes, snapped to the Admiral and Master Sergeant. The Admiral looked at the Marine and ask him to explain himself.

"Sir," said the Master Sergeant still at attention, "If I was in the Navy I'd be a F***ing Admiral."

At which point the bridge was filled Naval personnel either snorting coffee as they attempted to restrain themselves or just blowing coffee all over the bulkheads and deck.


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight Marija.


----------



## limr

I'm late, but good night Marija!

Sweet potato pie in the oven. Hack job, it was really. I imagine the filling will be fine, but I think the dish is probably too deep and I have no idea how the crust is going to come out.

Good times. Cooking surprises on a rainy Thursday evening!


----------



## snowbear

OK.  For anyone that is interested in history (I am only slightly), here is a little thing I found a few years ago.  But first, the background.

Fire Department Operations & Communications centers, like many places, once used log books to track personnel coming on or going off duty at shift change, major incidents, and general information needed by command staff.  Personnel and incident tracking his has been largely replaced by computer systems, even in the smallest departments.  Operational details of a fire or a vehicle collision can be accessed in the matter of seconds.

A few years ago, I had a real office.  The space had previously been occupied by the fire communications command staff, a Battalion Chief (the rank between Captain and Major in our department.)  I was cleaning out a supply closet and discovered a number (many) of the log books sitting in boxes.  I started going through them and found some to be quite old.  My office mate expressed a desire to have one particular book, the one that was used when he started as a dispatcher, so I found it and gave it to him.  I also grabbed two others before sending the rest to the Volunteer Fire Commission, in case they wanted them for historical purposes.

The first book I kept covered October 1982, the day police communications moved into that building with fire communications.  I was a police dispatcher at the time.  Nothing special but I spent half of my career in that building.

The second has this.  It is a simple notation that the stations' sirens were sounded.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> OK.  For anyone that is interested in history (I am only slightly), here is a little thing I found a few years ago.  But first, the background.
> 
> Fire Department Operations & Communications centers, like many places, once used log books to track personnel coming on or going off duty at shift change, major incidents, and general information needed by command staff.  Personnel and incident tracking his has been largely replaced by computer systems, even in the smallest departments.  Operational details of a fire or a vehicle collision can be accessed in the matter of seconds.
> 
> A few years ago, I had a real office.  The space had previously been occupied by the fire communications command staff, a Battalion Chief (the rank between Captain and Major in our department.)  I was cleaning out a supply closet and discovered a number (many) of the log books sitting in boxes.  I started going through them and found some to be quite old.  My office mate expressed a desire to have one particular book, the one that was used when he started as a dispatcher, so I found it and gave it to him.  I also grabbed two others before sending the rest to the Volunteer Fire Commission, in case they wanted them for historical purposes.
> 
> The first book I kept covered October 1982, the day police communications moved into that building with fire communications.  I was a police dispatcher at the time.  Nothing special but I spent half of my career in that building.
> 
> The second has this.  It is a simple notation that the stations' sirens were sounded.
> 
> View attachment 87552


I think that's really cool! I'm a volunteer and about six years back we found some of our original call logs for our ambulance. I don't know where they are anymore and suspect that someone threw them out, sadly. They dated back to 1968.
Anyway, that is a cool log. It's neat to read!


----------



## snowbear

Thanks.  We are a combined (volunteers and career) department with 47 currently active stations.


----------



## sm4him

Proposal: Failed.

There were 3 options. Pass it as is to start in January, Pass it with a very minor adjustment, to start next May, or don't pass it.

There are two main reasons I am elated it didn't pass:
1. NONE of the passengers who regularly use this route liked the proposal. Not a single one; at least, none of the ones that either wrote comments or spoke at the public hearing.
To have passed this would have been the equivalent of putting a sign out front saying, "Dear Passengers: F*** You, We'll Do What We Want."

2. 4B was literally the ONLY staff person still wanting this proposal to pass and she was really SMUG about her confidence that it would. She told my boss in no uncertain terms that it WOULD pass, and basically insinuated that she had singlehandedly made sure of that by talking to each board member. The assumption was that she somehow holds such sway that they would do whatever she wants.
In fact, they chose to listen to our passengers. Go figure.

I'd like to think this might bring her down a peg and humble her a little, but I'm sure it will just make her angry in addition to being bossy, bulldozy and b*tchy as a boss.
What's a B word for angry? I might have to make her 5B.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Proposal: Failed.
> 
> There were 3 options. Pass it as is to start in January, Pass it with a very minor adjustment, to start next May, or don't pass it.
> 
> There are two main reasons I am elated it didn't pass:
> 1. NONE of the passengers who regularly use this route liked the proposal. Not a single one; at least, none of the ones that either wrote comments or spoke at the public hearing.
> To have passed this would have been the equivalent of putting a sign out front saying, "Dear Passengers: F*** You, We'll Do What We Want."
> 
> 2. 4B was literally the ONLY staff person still wanting this proposal to pass and she was really SMUG about her confidence that it would. She told my boss in no uncertain terms that it WOULD pass, and basically insinuated that she had singlehandedly made sure of that by talking to each board member. The assumption was that she somehow holds such sway that they would do whatever she wants.
> In fact, they chose to listen to our passengers. Go figure.
> 
> I'd like to think this might bring her down a peg and humble her a little, but I'm sure it will just make her angry in addition to being bossy, bulldozy and b*tchy as a boss.
> What's a B word for angry? I might have to make her 5B.




I'm not sure it means angry, but how about bat $hit (as one word)?


----------



## sm4him

Belligerent!!


----------



## sm4him

But Batsh*t works too.


----------



## snowbear

Bossy, Bulldozy, Bitchy, Belligerent, Batsh*t (Broad)


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I'm late, but good night Marija!
> 
> Sweet potato pie in the oven. Hack job, it was really. I imagine the filling will be fine, but I think the dish is probably too deep and I have no idea how the crust is going to come out.
> 
> Good times. Cooking surprises on a rainy Thursday evening!


My daughter in St. Louis enjoys baking. I'm not a baker ... not enough action.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> OK.  For anyone that is interested in history (I am only slightly), here is a little thing I found a few years ago.  But first, the background.
> 
> Fire Department Operations & Communications centers, like many places, once used log books to track personnel coming on or going off duty at shift change, major incidents, and general information needed by command staff.  Personnel and incident tracking his has been largely replaced by computer systems, even in the smallest departments.  Operational details of a fire or a vehicle collision can be accessed in the matter of seconds.
> 
> A few years ago, I had a real office.  The space had previously been occupied by the fire communications command staff, a Battalion Chief (the rank between Captain and Major in our department.)  I was cleaning out a supply closet and discovered a number (many) of the log books sitting in boxes.  I started going through them and found some to be quite old.  My office mate expressed a desire to have one particular book, the one that was used when he started as a dispatcher, so I found it and gave it to him.  I also grabbed two others before sending the rest to the Volunteer Fire Commission, in case they wanted them for historical purposes.
> 
> The first book I kept covered October 1982, the day police communications moved into that building with fire communications.  I was a police dispatcher at the time.  Nothing special but I spent half of my career in that building.
> 
> The second has this.  It is a simple notation that the stations' sirens were sounded.
> 
> View attachment 87552


I love history ... that is great!


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  For anyone that is interested in history (I am only slightly), here is a little thing I found a few years ago.  But first, the background.
> 
> Fire Department Operations & Communications centers, like many places, once used log books to track personnel coming on or going off duty at shift change, major incidents, and general information needed by command staff.  Personnel and incident tracking his has been largely replaced by computer systems, even in the smallest departments.  Operational details of a fire or a vehicle collision can be accessed in the matter of seconds.
> 
> A few years ago, I had a real office.  The space had previously been occupied by the fire communications command staff, a Battalion Chief (the rank between Captain and Major in our department.)  I was cleaning out a supply closet and discovered a number (many) of the log books sitting in boxes.  I started going through them and found some to be quite old.  My office mate expressed a desire to have one particular book, the one that was used when he started as a dispatcher, so I found it and gave it to him.  I also grabbed two others before sending the rest to the Volunteer Fire Commission, in case they wanted them for historical purposes.
> 
> The first book I kept covered October 1982, the day police communications moved into that building with fire communications.  I was a police dispatcher at the time.  Nothing special but I spent half of my career in that building.
> 
> The second has this.  It is a simple notation that the stations' sirens were sounded.
> 
> View attachment 87552
> 
> 
> 
> I love history ... that is great!
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## Gary A.

The mail just came. I'm review some of the political pieces ... some of it is just greatly entertaining stuff.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, back to my sibs and my cousin/sibs.

Here's a picture of us in the very early 60s, probably about 62:
 
The three oldest, the boys, are at the "tall" end, on the left, then my oldest cousin, then another cousin who didn't live next door (the one being fondled by the next girl, lol), then the younger cousin, and finally my sister and me, standing like I belong behind a plow.   In my defense, I was probably barely walking at this point.

Flash forward, sometime late 70s, probably about 78:
 
My middle brother isn't in this one, but at the time, it was pretty much a dead heat between the three boys for height (the youngest boy ended up being the tallest, about 6'7". He's probably "only" about 6'4" here).
My two cousins, still sandwiched in the middle, but now at the bottom of the height spectrum. In this photo, I had probably just recently passed my older sister in height. 

I really need to see if I can get us lined up for a new picture. But it's rare to get even six of us in one place anymore.
These days, a picture by height would be the youngest boy, the oldest boy, the middle boy, me, my sister, then the two cousins, oldest first, then youngest.


----------



## snowbear

Awwwww . . . so cute!!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  For anyone that is interested in history (I am only slightly), here is a little thing I found a few years ago.  But first, the background.
> 
> Fire Department Operations & Communications centers, like many places, once used log books to track personnel coming on or going off duty at shift change, major incidents, and general information needed by command staff.  Personnel and incident tracking his has been largely replaced by computer systems, even in the smallest departments.  Operational details of a fire or a vehicle collision can be accessed in the matter of seconds.
> 
> A few years ago, I had a real office.  The space had previously been occupied by the fire communications command staff, a Battalion Chief (the rank between Captain and Major in our department.)  I was cleaning out a supply closet and discovered a number (many) of the log books sitting in boxes.  I started going through them and found some to be quite old.  My office mate expressed a desire to have one particular book, the one that was used when he started as a dispatcher, so I found it and gave it to him.  I also grabbed two others before sending the rest to the Volunteer Fire Commission, in case they wanted them for historical purposes.
> 
> The first book I kept covered October 1982, the day police communications moved into that building with fire communications.  I was a police dispatcher at the time.  Nothing special but I spent half of my career in that building.
> 
> The second has this.  It is a simple notation that the stations' sirens were sounded.
> 
> View attachment 87552
> 
> 
> 
> I love history ... that is great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Dude, it was like being there ... I could hear the sirens announcing the end and victory of our last "war".  The handwritten notation penned onto the log made it personal. I wanted to rush out and kiss a nurse. Thank you for making the effort to share that image.


----------



## Gary A.

Back.


----------



## Gary A.

After feeding The Cook I've migrated to the patio. The day has beed nothing short of glorious. Bright and sunny ... maybe 84F. Mary Lou just came out also. We're eating nuts, drinking iced ice and working on laptops.


----------



## snowbear

_God is From New Jersey_, Seamus Kennedy


----------



## Gary A.

I think I have found a balance between Koi/Turtle food and algae.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> _God is From New Jersey_, Seamus Kennedy


Why don't I have any Seamus Kennedy songs?


----------



## Gary A.

I suspect it is due to my lack of good taste.


----------



## Gary A.

Ray Charles - _I Can't Stop Loving You_


----------



## Gary A.

The Finch feed is getting low ... but I can wait.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _God is From New Jersey_, Seamus Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I have any Seamus Kennedy songs?
Click to expand...


Seamus Kennedy: Irish Entertainer - and so much more!


----------



## snowbear

_Hot, Blue & Righteous_, ZZ Top


----------



## Gary A.

Stevie Nicks - _Landslide_

Well I’ve been afraid of changing ‘cause I 
Built my life around you.
But time makes you bolder
Children get older and I’m getting older too


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _God is From New Jersey_, Seamus Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I have any Seamus Kennedy songs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seamus Kennedy: Irish Entertainer - and so much more!
Click to expand...

Okay ... I'll check him out.


----------



## Gary A.

There is a Monarch on the Butterfly bush. I think it may be newly emerged because it is stretching and seemingly pumping up its wings.


----------



## Gary A.

Chicken tonight. It is marinating away soon destined for the BBQ.


----------



## Gary A.

Beatles - _Have Some Fun Tonight_


----------



## Gary A.

Dean Martin - _Doesn't Matter the Song, They All Sound the Same_


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Since we passed the 10100 post mark, I'll put it in one post:
> 
> O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
> You called out my name
> You daunted me and haunted me
> 'Til I joined your game
> 
> O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
> Tho' my allies are few
> Our desire and power, O Leaderboard
> Will ultimately defeat you
> 
> O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
> There's Lenny, Sharon, and Marija from afar
> And Gary and Astro
> Who've brought feathers and tar
> 
> O Leaderboard! O Leaderboard!
> Your time has come to pass
> Better keep a good look out
> 'Cause we're gonna kick your @$$


nominated best poem of the month !!


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _God is From New Jersey_, Seamus Kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I have any Seamus Kennedy songs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seamus Kennedy: Irish Entertainer - and so much more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay ... I'll check him out.
Click to expand...


Irish folk singer and want-to-be stand up comic.  He puts on a good show - I probably first saw him 20-odd years ago.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Chicken tonight. It is marinating away soon destined for the BBQ.


E -- B - O - L - A


----------



## astroNikon

I MISSED the pics of the painted finger nails from Marija .... and unfortunately I'm not really OCD and I'm not going to look back


----------



## limr

Finally scanning my film from World Toy Camera Day.


----------



## snowbear

I had a floor show earlier.  The little one was smacking the other one's tail.  They are strays - I wish I could take them in.
Sorry for the soft focus - shooting through a window screen that I can't get out of the way.


----------



## astroNikon

Had my last soccer practice of the year.

I'm glad soccer season is nearly over
but I'm gonna miss teaching the little ones

2 games this saturday and sunday.  Then medals and a photo of each player for themselves.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tonight. It is marinating away soon destined for the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> E -- B - O - L - A
Click to expand...

It's marinating in UV light. Besides it is the bats that I fear.


----------



## Gary A.

Beatles - _Helter Skelter_


----------



## Gary A.

Those stray cats are cute.


----------



## snowbear

_Smooth_, Santana & Rob Thomas

This little bugger was on the patio the other day - not sure if it's a sparrow or a warlber of some kind.

Again, window screen.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Finally scanning my film from World Toy Camera Day.


What kind of scanner have you?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> _Smooth_, Santana & Rob Thomas


That screen is killing you Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

The Original Pantry - Los Angeles


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tonight. It is marinating away soon destined for the BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> E -- B - O - L - A
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's marinating in UV light. Besides it is the bats that I fear.
Click to expand...

I heard crunchy BBQ bats are a treat
so you could have some crunchy BBQ bats that were eating BBQ chicken and have the entire meal Ebola-ized.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Sharp Dressed Man_, ZZ Top


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Smooth_, Santana & Rob Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> That screen is killing you Charlie.
Click to expand...

the screen isn't killing Charlie
It's affecting the quality of his photos
unless, the screen is actually attacking and chocking Charlie. then he has a real problem on his hands.

a Zombie screen


----------



## snowbear

Matchbook


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Smooth_, Santana & Rob Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> That screen is killing you Charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the screen isn't killing Charlie
> It's affecting the quality of his photos
> unless, the screen is actually attacking and chocking Charlie. then he has a real problem on his hands.
> 
> a Zombie screen
Click to expand...

Photography is life.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


nice placement of the lights


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Smooth_, Santana & Rob Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> That screen is killing you Charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the screen isn't killing Charlie
> It's affecting the quality of his photos
> unless, the screen is actually attacking and chocking Charlie. then he has a real problem on his hands.
> 
> a Zombie screen
Click to expand...



I have a body guard. When  Zoe was a kitten, she got a (smallish) snake that slithered into the apartment.  I ain't afraid of no zombies.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Just Good Ol' Boys_, Moe Bandy & Joe Stampley


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice placement of the lights
Click to expand...

I found it fitting.


----------



## Gary A.

Mission San Gabriel - California's Fourth Mission:


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice placement of the lights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it fitting.
Click to expand...

I found it very enlightening ....


----------



## snowbear

_Friel's Kitchen_, The Chieftains


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally scanning my film from World Toy Camera Day.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of scanner have you?
Click to expand...


Nothing fancy. Canon CanoScan 8800. But it does the job. Might upgrade eventually but no plans for it yet.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Bob Away My Blues_, MTB


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Front Row_, Toby Lightman


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


>



Interesting that it has a celtic cross.


----------



## astroNikon

Row, Row, Row your Boat,  someone


----------



## limr

Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous


----------



## snowbear

Screw that rowing . . . give me twin diesel inboards


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous


love that show


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Screw that rowing . . . give me twin diesel inboards


'dat wud be cheatin'


----------



## astroNikon

I want to be an astronaut when I grow up.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I want to be an astronaut when I grow up.


I don't want to grow up.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> I want to be an astronaut when I grow up.


----------



## limr

From World Toy Camera Day (otherwise known as this past Saturday), and hot off the presses (scanner), it's...the turkey I petted!


----------



## snowbear

Passed 10200.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be an astronaut when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to grow up.
Click to expand...


Neither do I.
I'd like to fire adulthood, please.


----------



## snowbear

Chicken, I mean TURKEY.


----------



## Gary A.

Renaissance Faire:


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be an astronaut when I grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to grow up.
Click to expand...

you want to be a Toys R Us kid ?
with kitty cats and a Buzz Light Year camera


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous
> 
> 
> 
> love that show
Click to expand...

 
Me too. It certainly has its 80's lame moments, but it holds up better than many other shows of that era. Especially Chips! Or wait...CHiPs. That's another show that's getting a lot of airtime lately. God, it was awful! How did I ever watch that show?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> From World Toy Camera Day (otherwise known as this past Saturday), and hot off the presses (scanner), it's...the turkey I petted!
> 
> View attachment 87572



I don't mean any harm, but for something that tastes so well, they sure aren't pretty.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous
> 
> 
> 
> love that show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. It certainly has its 80's lame moments, but it holds up better than many other shows of that era. Especially Chips! Or wait...CHiPs. That's another show that's getting a lot of airtime lately. God, it was awful! How did I ever watch that show?
Click to expand...

Ponch?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> From World Toy Camera Day (otherwise known as this past Saturday), and hot off the presses (scanner), it's...the turkey I petted!
> 
> View attachment 87572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean any harm, but for something that tastes so well, they sure aren't pretty.
Click to expand...


His feathers were gorgeous and surprisingly soft, and from the neck down, he was beautiful. From the neck up? Looks like the brains are on the outside and they're all dangly. Weird!

I think its name was Ebola.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... even my little goldfish are soaring out of the water.


----------



## snowbear

My email notification sound (at work) is the paging tones and klaxon from _Emergency_.  ("deee do dum BWAAAAAA")


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous
> 
> 
> 
> love that show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. It certainly has its 80's lame moments, but it holds up better than many other shows of that era. Especially Chips! Or wait...CHiPs. That's another show that's getting a lot of airtime lately. God, it was awful! How did I ever watch that show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ponch?
Click to expand...


Possibly. Let's see...it was on from 77-83, so I was...*counts on fingers* ... 6 years old when it started and 12 when it ended. So in otherwords, I was a clueless dumbass kid so that's why I watched it!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Eric Estrada ... that was his name.


----------



## snowbear

_Don't Let Me Get Me_, Pink


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Eric Estrada ... that was his name.



My lovely wife was in love with him when she was young.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Ricky Nelson - _It's A Young World_


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


>



I bet he had a few women following him around.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching old episodes of _Magnum, P.I._ Well, not that there are new episodes or anything, so I suppose the "old" qualifier was superfluous
> 
> 
> 
> love that show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. It certainly has its 80's lame moments, but it holds up better than many other shows of that era. Especially Chips! Or wait...CHiPs. That's another show that's getting a lot of airtime lately. God, it was awful! How did I ever watch that show?
Click to expand...

yeah
CHiPs survived but Emergency was cancelled.
I liked the fire trucks better


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_T.N.T_, AC/DC


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_C & O Canal_, The Seldom Scene


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Well, looks like y'all have got this well in hand, so I think I'll toddle on off for the night.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Eric Estrada ... that was his name.



I saw him a couple of years ago selling time shares or condos or something in Florida.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Night Sharon.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Buffalo Springfield - _I'm A Traveling Man_


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Chicken's on the grill.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Cinnamon on the left, matcha (green tea flour) on the right.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Good night LB folks


----------



## Gary A.

Night Astro.


----------



## snowbear

G'night, Astro


----------



## limr

Good night Astro!


----------



## limr

My sweet potato pie came out better than I'd hoped. It needs tweaking to be sure, but it's really not bad for my first attempt. I like the quinoa crust but it will need something next time. I think I forgot the salt.

Mmmm, sweet potato pie. It can be dinner AND dessert


----------



## limr

My friend invited me to take pictures of her apartment. She's got the oddest collection of things, and she's got a LOT of stuff.

Museum of the Odd with a K1000 and Tri-X pushed to 800, semi-stand in Caffenol.




Cowboy by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Doc by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Stand by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Yorick by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bust by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Yes, it's a model of an electric chair, and yes, it works. Well, it works in the sense that current runs through it. Whether or not it will actually kill something, we don't know and have no plans on finding out.




Chair by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Masks by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Little Red Riding Hood by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Wolf by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And the same wolf with the Polaroid Land Camera and Fuji 3000B:




rs wolf crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Welcome back, Lenny.  Did you see that the cinnamon (and matcha) rolls are done?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Wolf by limrodrigues, on Flickr





limr said:


> And the same wolf with the Polaroid Land Camera and Fuji 3000B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rs wolf crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr



I like the first one.


----------



## limr

I did! They look delish! I'll have one for dessert


----------



## Gary A.

Back. Dinner was delish ... marinated and grill chicken, grilled veggies salad and a Rodney Strong Chardonnay. Still sipping on the Chardonnay. We have this oval shaped metal grilling pan that's about two inches deep. Mary Lou just cuts up a bunch of veggies, piles them into the grilling pan and we toss it on the BBQ. Today was broccoli, potatoes, onions, peppers and corn. Served steaming ... from the grill. I could use some sweet potato pie or a cinnamon roll and an espresso to polish it all off.


----------



## limr

That shadow was just awesome and I like the angle of the first better, too. I just couldn't focus that close with the Land Camera.


----------



## Gary A.

Ebola hits NYNY. The Pandemic begins.


----------



## Gary A.

It is hard to decide between the wolf shots.


----------



## limr

There really is a green tea flour? Or did you infuse the green tea into the wet ingredients? I make some really nice spice cupcakes made with chai tea.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Ebola hits NYNY. The Pandemic begins.



Yup, just saw that headline a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Gary A.

You're right, the first wolf.


----------



## limr

Ah that's right. The Polaroid wolf is actually a scan of the negative. The print has more contrast but I can't remember if I ever scanned it.


----------



## Gary A.

Don't bowl.


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, what's with all this stuff?


----------



## Gary A.

San Diego is getting stuffed by Denver.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> There really is a green tea flour? Or did you infuse the green tea into the wet ingredients? I make some really nice spice cupcakes made with chai tea.



I guess it's green tea powder (not flour, technically).  Photo of the can n the way


----------



## Gary A.

Shakespeare by the Sea - 2007

One foot south and 120 feet down separates Pt. Fermin Park from the crashing waves of the Pacific. In the midst of huge Magnolia trees, LA's first lighthouse, incredible views of Catalina, whales, ships and coast is the home theater of Shakespeare By the Sea. On summer evenings made chilly by the offshore breeze is a night unequaled by the combination of natures splendor and man's culture. This night was Shakespeare's Taming of the Shrew. 

Clothing and period seemed to be 1930-ish, the contemporary setting added zest and enjoyment to the Bard's tale.


----------



## limr

The weird stuff? Part of it is a compulsion of hers to have stuff - she's moved around a lot and had long periods of no stuff, and so it seems to comfort her.

As for what she chooses, I think she grew up as a bit of an outcast. She was the weird kid who liked to read or go to see plays. So she's attracted to a lot of this weird stuff that people have sent to junk shops or want to get rid of. Like she wants to give a home to the inanimate versions of herself.

Some of the things she said she had to have because they were just so weird and bizarre that you couldn't help but think, "What the jam were they thinking when they painted/carved/made that?" and it fascinates her to ponder the origin of these WTF items.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The weird stuff? Part of it is a compulsion of hers to have stuff - she's moved around a lot and had long periods of no stuff, and so it seems to comfort her.
> 
> As for what she chooses, I think she grew up as a bit of an outcast. She was the weird kid who liked to read or go to see plays. So she's attracted to a lot of this weird stuff that people have sent to junk shops or want to get rid of. Like she wants to give a home to the inanimate versions of herself.
> 
> Some of the things she said she had to have because they were just so weird and bizarre that you couldn't help but think, "What the jam were they thinking when they painted/carved/made that?" and it fascinates her to ponder the origin of these WTF items.


I like that. That's how my memory works. If it's something that I know I can easily lookup ... then I don't store it. But if it's something I know would be difficult to find again ... then I remember. Trust me, this is somewhat similar to your friend. My mind is like her place.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is a green tea flour? Or did you infuse the green tea into the wet ingredients? I make some really nice spice cupcakes made with chai tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's green tea powder (not flour, technically).  Photo of the can n the way
Click to expand...


Ah, the powder that makes that thick Japanese-style green tea.

When I was teaching in Pittsburgh, a Japanese student invited me and two other teachers to a tea ceremony. She was trained to do all the traditional formal arts. That tea ceremony was amazing.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

OK.  It's powdered tea (I guess like gumbo fIle is powdered sassafras leaves).  This is lazy lobster's thing, so I didn't know.
I think they used it in place of the cinnamon and spread it on the dough.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is a green tea flour? Or did you infuse the green tea into the wet ingredients? I make some really nice spice cupcakes made with chai tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's green tea powder (not flour, technically).  Photo of the can n the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the powder that makes that thick Japanese-style green tea.
> 
> When I was teaching in Pittsburgh, a Japanese student invited me and two other teachers to a tea ceremony. She was trained to do all the traditional formal arts. That tea ceremony was amazing.
Click to expand...

When I lived in Japan, some Geisha's would do a weekly ceremony for us. Very beautiful, especially when combined with the clothing.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is a green tea flour? Or did you infuse the green tea into the wet ingredients? I make some really nice spice cupcakes made with chai tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's green tea powder (not flour, technically).  Photo of the can n the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the powder that makes that thick Japanese-style green tea.
> 
> When I was teaching in Pittsburgh, a Japanese student invited me and two other teachers to a tea ceremony. She was trained to do all the traditional formal arts. That tea ceremony was amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I lived in Japan, some Geisha's would do a weekly tea ceremony for us. Very beautiful, especially when combined with the clothing.
Click to expand...


I remember the soft rustling of the kimonos as they moved.


----------



## snowbear

Miriam mixes soft butter with cinnamon (like a semi-dry paste) and slathers it on the rolled out dough.  Roll up into a log, cut into 2" pieces and let rise (a third time) before baking.  There are three cinnie and four or five matcha rolls left (out of 16)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> The weird stuff? Part of it is a compulsion of hers to have stuff - she's moved around a lot and had long periods of no stuff, and so it seems to comfort her.
> 
> As for what she chooses, I think she grew up as a bit of an outcast. She was the weird kid who liked to read or go to see plays. So she's attracted to a lot of this weird stuff that people have sent to junk shops or want to get rid of. Like she wants to give a home to the inanimate versions of herself.
> 
> Some of the things she said she had to have because they were just so weird and bizarre that you couldn't help but think, "What the jam were they thinking when they painted/carved/made that?" and it fascinates her to ponder the origin of these WTF items.



So she's quirky.  I can relate.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

The student had the full traditional dress on. In her apartment, she had a tea ceremony room fitted with the mats and the paper doors - the whole thing. It was really like we weren't in America anymore. Except for, you know, the three of us Americans


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I like that. That's how my memory works. If it's something that I know I can easily lookup ... then I don't store it. But if it's something I know would be difficult to find again ... then I remember. Trust me, this is somewhat similar to your friend. My mind is like her place.



I'm more likely to collect things in my mind as well. I might keep a totem or a symbol of a memory as a physical reminder sometimes, but in general, I don't like a lot of things around me. Well, except books. And animals 



snowbear said:


> So she's quirky.  I can relate.



Me too, definitely. We teach at the same school and got to know each other better because we both read placement essays, and the day I went over to her apartment, we talked as I took pictures, and then we just kept talking for hours without even realizing how much time had passed.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I think I'm going to call it quits for the night.  I will catch up with you good people sometime tomorrow.
I think I will use the TARDIS coffee mug.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Toodles.


----------



## Gary A.

Goodnight Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Goodnight Charlie. I'll look out for the kilt AND the Tardis cup.

Never watched Dr.Who but I at least know what a Tardis is.

I'll be wrapped around my Maine mug with the lobster on it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

And it's time for me to take my leave as well. Only 50 minutes of teaching tomorrow morning but I still gotta be ready for it.

I'll look at the rest of the Shakespeare pics tomorrow, Gary!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> And it's time for me to take my leave as well. Only 50 minutes of teaching tomorrow morning but I still gotta be ready for it.
> 
> I'll look at the rest of the Shakespeare pics tomorrow, Gary!


LOL ... goodnight Leo.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Do Dah '06 - Faces

The Doo Dah is a spoof on the Rose Parade, held every year in Pasadena, California. This year I shot the parade differently. Instead of covering the parade like a journalist ... walking the parade ... getting shots from set-up to break-down ... I (and a few photogs from LAShooters) set up chairs at the turn, (there's only one turn), and I went for faces of people who came to me as opposed to me finding them. 

As stated before, this is not a Do Dah Parade story but about people of the parade, participants and spectators ... all those around my little corner ... which I guess is still a story nonetheless. -G-

PS: It was a very very warm day ... with a photographically unforgiving overhead midday sun.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Queen Mary:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I think I'm going to call it quits for the night.  I will catch up with you good people sometime tomorrow.
> I think I will use the TARDIS coffee mug.


Good morning to whoever else is up!

I really need to get a TARDIS mug.

Lately, I've been using my Atlanta Falcons mug, but they're so awful this year that they even make my coffee taste bad. 
Might have to retire this mug until next season.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.
TARDIS mug pics on the way.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

This is the other side.  The TARDIS moves from one side to the other, depending on the temperature of the beverage.
The coffee had started to cool by the time I too this so it's starting to materialize -- can you hear it?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> This is the other side.  The TARDIS moves from one side to the other, depending on the temperature of the beverage.
> The coffee had started to cool by the time I too this so it's starting to materialize -- can you hear it?
> 
> View attachment 87598


That's just like the one I bought for my oldest son last year.


----------



## snowbear

It's neat.

Second cup is here and a cinnamon roll.


----------



## sm4him

My cinnamon roll seems to still be at your house.


----------



## snowbear

Don't forget to take your can of B5 repellent when you leave for the office.


----------



## snowbear

Yes,it is.  Better hurry up and get it . . . it might not last!


----------



## snowbear

D**n; they're even good when they are cold.


----------



## snowbear

Almost to #10500.  I won't be able to postwhore much today.


----------



## sm4him

My grandmother made the absolute best cinnamon rolls in the universe.
And orange rolls.
And any other kind of bread.

I learned how to make them from her, but haven't done it in years.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Almost to #10500.  I won't be able to postwhore much today.



Me either. Lots going on today.


----------



## snowbear

Sounds good.  Miriam has made focaccia and naan - both are excellent.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Don't forget to take your can of B5 repellent when you leave for the office.


Oh man, you have no idea how much I may need that.

Today is our chili cookoff competition, to see who goes on to compete in the citywide challenge next Friday.  B5 is competing, and I have to be there to take pictures. THREE hours of dealing with that.
I may just have to shoot something. And not with a camera.


----------



## snowbear

Here's to her loss, may her chili pot overturn.


----------



## limr

Morning. *blink blink*


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Leonore.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Morning. *blink blink*


Got that French press going yet?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning. *blink blink*
> 
> 
> 
> Got that French press going yet?
Click to expand...


You bet I do! Sipping at the first cup. Oh man, that first sip...some mornings it's almost as good as sneezing...


----------



## limr

Cinnamon roll. I don't haz one.


----------



## snowbear

Awwwwww.  Better hurry up -- only two left.  I guess Marija will get one of the match rolls.


----------



## astroNikon

Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight .... 

oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Cinnamon roll. I don't haz one.


Awwwwwww....

Where's the LOVE button? Because that is gorgeous. And so very sad.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Cinnamon roll. I don't haz one.


 
No cinnamon roll?  Good thing you have that cat!

[insert obligatory "eating cats" statement here]


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....


We need more than 1,000 posts per day to get there.

Astro, you do 500 posts a day, and the rest of us will take care of the other 500. Assuming Gary can do about 400 per night.


----------



## snowbear

The news is always depressing:  airplane + helicopter crash in Frederick, MD and multiple cases of viral meningitis at UMD.  The last one doesn't surprise me, though; They seem to get a case or two every few years.  I got the shot for it before I started classes.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> The news is always depressing:  airplane + helicopter crash in Frederick, MD and multiple cases of viral meningitis at UMD.  The last one doesn't surprise me, though; They seem to get a case or two every few years.  I got the shot for it before I started classes.


We don't actually GET any real news here the week before the Bama game. All our news stations can talk about is the game, and the return of Lane Kiffin to Neyland Stadium. I'm a football fanatic, but I'm seriously sick and tired of hearing about Kiffin like anybody actually cares.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> The news is always depressing:  airplane + helicopter crash in Frederick, MD and multiple cases of viral meningitis at UMD.  The last one doesn't surprise me, though; They seem to get a case or two every few years.  I got the shot for it before I started classes.


Ugh

I hate meningitus

had it one time

not fun


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....



Go for it.  Come November, this thread is blocked for me.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> We need more than 1,000 posts per day to get there.
> 
> Astro, you do 500 posts a day, and the rest of us will take care of the other 500. Assuming Gary can do about 400 per night.
Click to expand...

I'll try, but I'll probably fall short by several hundred.  That's okay. Gary can pick up the slack and get us there as fast as lightening.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The news is always depressing:  airplane + helicopter crash in Frederick, MD and multiple cases of viral meningitis at UMD.  The last one doesn't surprise me, though; They seem to get a case or two every few years.  I got the shot for it before I started classes.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't actually GET any real news here the week before the Bama game. All our news stations can talk about is the game, and the return of Lane Kiffin to Neyland Stadium. I'm a football fanatic, but I'm seriously sick and tired of hearing about Kiffin like anybody actually cares.
Click to expand...


We have a couple of all-news FM  radio stations.  We switch back & forth between them when we commute for the traffic reports (one on the '8s, the other on the '1s and '6s.)  Of course there is always the Redskins reports (which we don't care about, at all) buit we tend to just block them out.  I've got the local ABC affiliate streaming now.


----------



## sm4him

Alright, I gotta head on in to work. I might be able to get on a bit for an hour or so before heading to the Chili Cookoff, where I plan to shoot B5.



Spoiler: Disclaimer



But only with a camera. Probably.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> We don't actually GET any real news here the week before the Bama game. All our news stations can talk about is the game, and the return of Lane Kiffin to Neyland Stadium. I'm a football fanatic, but I'm seriously sick and tired of hearing about Kiffin like anybody actually cares.



You are lucky; we get <insert favorite federal, state or local government entity here> to hear about all the time.


----------



## limr

Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?



Um, yes.


----------



## limr

I never liked listening or watching the news. Never. I would much rather have a morning paper. The local paper is okay, I suppose. Really would feel cheated paying for it though. Can't afford a subscription to the NYT just yet, but when I need a fix, I walk across the street to the store and get one. There are three little country stores in this town and I live across the street from one of them.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?


 
There really isn't a reliable US based news source anymore.  You want the news delivered as unbiased as possible? Listen to the BBC.  All the big US sources seem to be tainted one direction or the other.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yes.
Click to expand...


Well, it's only partly true  I only listen in the car and by the time I'm driving to work, it's usually time for Robin's news.

I used to listen to NPR a lot more. I don't get good reception at the house but I suppose these days there's a way to stream it from t computer.

Man, these new-fangled computing machines are somethin', ain't they?


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really isn't a reliable US based news source anymore.  You want the news delivered as unbiased as possible? Listen to the BBC.  All the big US sources seem to be tainted one direction or the other.
Click to expand...


I read the BBC website fairly often.  

I don't process information as well when I'm listening so I end up tuning out sometimes or missing something and getting distracted because I'm trying to figure out what I missed. And sometimes the quality of the voices triggers the misophonia pretty bad and I have to turn off the radio or television. 

I need words or visual information.


----------



## snowbear

Traffic reports before and during the commute so we know if we have to take the back roads.  That's pretty much our active news listening.  I guess I spent too many years in a career that basically generates the news.


----------



## snowbear

Well, Imma gonna have another cup of coffee, then try to do something worthwhile.  I still have to paint Mishele's thing.

I'll check back in later on.  Bye.


----------



## limr

I do still like NPR and my local public radio station, but like I said, I haven't listened in a while. In the mornings they play the NPR news, which may be a bit slanted in what they choose to cover, but not really in the way they cover it. But in the afternoons, they'd have two great shows that I kind of miss. Leonard Lopate hosted a sort of literature/culture show and then John Schaefer hosted a music show. Those were interesting interviews.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> *I still have to paint Mishele's thing.*



I bet you do, you dawg!


----------



## shefjr

astroNikon said:


> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....


I'm happy to hear that the plan is for you guys to continue for the next 30 days. I have really started to enjoy eavesdropping on all the witty banter that goes on around here. Just consider me the fly on the wall. Lol!


----------



## astroNikon

recorded in history ....


----------



## astroNikon

Gary is 2000 + posts ahead of me ... amazing considering I have 1400 !!


----------



## astroNikon

The top FOUR have 9887 posts.


----------



## astroNikon

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that the plan is for you guys to continue for the next 30 days. I have really started to enjoy eavesdropping on all the witty banter that goes on around here. Just consider me the fly on the wall. Lol!
Click to expand...

I'm here for all the photography.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that the plan is for you guys to continue for the next 30 days. I have really started to enjoy eavesdropping on all the witty banter that goes on around here. Just consider me the fly on the wall. Lol!
Click to expand...


See! And everyone else thought there was no value to this thread. But it's a TPF party all up in here


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> The news is always depressing:  airplane + helicopter crash in Frederick, MD and multiple cases of viral meningitis at UMD.  The last one doesn't surprise me, though; They seem to get a case or two every few years.  I got the shot for it before I started classes.


You just have to stop watching so much news. It's depressing and at the end of the day these are all unfortunate things that are out of your control. I used to watch all the time and was miserable. Once I came to the realization there was little to nothing I could do about it I cut way back. It's so much nicer. Now I just watch enough to be informed. The media is 90% negative and who needs all that in their lives?


----------



## limr

The news conversation has left this song in my brain to haunt me for the rest of the day:






"I read the news today, oh boy!"


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I'm here for all the photography.



And the Ebola. Don't forget the Ebola.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> And sometimes the quality of the voices triggers the *misophonia* pretty bad and I have to turn off the radio or television.


 

Would you look at that.  I learned a new word!


----------



## Stradawhovious

700 pages?

Come on folks... Get a life.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Yes,it is.  Better hurry up and get it . . . it might not last!



Huh. They were probably better before they made the trip for your place to mine, but mine tastes an awful lot like a brown-sugar cinnamon pop tart. 
Not to say those aren't good--just not compared to a cinnamon roll.


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group .... we're a tad short of 20,000 posts.  Some slackers overnight ....
> 
> oh well ... we can work on that for the next 30 days ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear that the plan is for you guys to continue for the next 30 days. I have really started to enjoy eavesdropping on all the witty banter that goes on around here. Just consider me the fly on the wall. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See! And everyone else thought there was no value to this thread. But it's a TPF party all up in here
Click to expand...

I think of it more like cafe TPF. Friendly and casual conversation with a tasty beverage in hand.


----------



## astroNikon

We all live in a yellow submarine,
yellow submarine
yellow ebola submarine ....


----------



## shefjr

Stradawhovious said:


> 700 pages?
> 
> Come on folks... Get a life.


Um, didn't you start this? This is your doing! Lol
You created the monster!


----------



## Stradawhovious

shefjr said:


> Um, didn't you start this? This is you doing! Lol
> You created the monster!


 
Just trying to fuel the fire.  That's all.  


And FTR, 701 pages.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I get morning news from the Howard Stern show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really isn't a reliable US based news source anymore.  You want the news delivered as unbiased as possible? Listen to the BBC.  All the big US sources seem to be tainted one direction or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the BBC website fairly often.
> 
> I don't process information as well when I'm listening so I end up tuning out sometimes or missing something and getting distracted because I'm trying to figure out what I missed. And sometimes the quality of the voices triggers the misophonia pretty bad and I have to turn off the radio or television.
> 
> I need words or visual information.
Click to expand...


I have a very mild case of misophonia; just certain noises that keep going and, like you mention, a certain quality to a person's voice that can trigger it for me. Unfortunately, my office is right next to one of those "trigger" voices, and even though we have actual offices with walls, he's so loud that once it triggers, I cannot possibly tune him out.

My sister, one of my nieces and an aunt all have pretty major cases--they have a LOT of trigger noises, even the sound of someone chewing (WITH their mouth closed!).
I know, from my mild episodes, how annoying it has to be to deal with that much of the time--but it's also annoying as all-get-out being around people who think your breathing is too loud.


----------



## shefjr

Stradawhovious said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, didn't you start this? This is you doing! Lol
> You created the monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to fuel the fire.  That's all.
> 
> 
> And FTR, 701 pages.
Click to expand...

Well as your first posts said, you wanted to hang with the cool kids on the leaderboard and you are! But you are the bottom and who knows how close the next person is. So, I think you are gonna have to put in some hours today. Postwhore yourself up a couple spots and get this thread to 12,000 posts.


----------



## Stradawhovious

shefjr said:


> Well as your first posts said, you wanted to hang with the cool kids on the leaderboard and you are! But you are the bottom and who knows how close the next person is. So, I think you are gonna have to put in some hours today. Postwhore yourself up a couple spots and get this thread to 12,000 posts.


 
Meh...  You underestimate just how lazy I can be.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I have a very mild case of misophonia; just certain noises that keep going and, like you mention, a certain quality to a person's voice that can trigger it for me. Unfortunately, my office is right next to one of those "trigger" voices, and even though we have actual offices with walls, he's so loud that once it triggers, I cannot possibly tune him out.
> 
> My sister, one of my nieces and an aunt all have pretty major cases--they have a LOT of trigger noises, even the sound of someone chewing (WITH their mouth closed!).
> I know, from my mild episodes, how annoying it has to be to deal with that much of the time--but it's also annoying as all-get-out being around people who think your breathing is too loud.



Mine is like your niece and aunt. Chewing noises are probably my worst trigger. It's not everyone, thankfully, otherwise I'd have to break up with Buzz! 

The thing that makes it worse in a way is that I don't actually tell anyone because as you said, who wants to hear, "God, could you not, like, breathe so loud? So rude!" I know it's not their issue, it's mine. Sometimes I will tell people when they are not eating and just I'll just talk generally, and almost always, they'll say something like, "So do I trigger this for you?" and that's my "in" to say, "Well, yeah, and it's not your fault, but please don't be offended when I have to put my headphones on when you eat!"

What's awful is that I am friends with one of the coordinators that I work with at my admin job, and her chewing triggers me Big.Time. I mean, the girl talks with food in her mouth all the time. And her laugh really gets me too. Of course, she's the kind of person who laughs at everything - not just a chuckle, but the full on wheezing cackle. So I hear her laugh a LOT when I'm at that job.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as your first posts said, you wanted to hang with the cool kids on the leaderboard and you are! But you are the bottom and who knows how close the next person is. So, I think you are gonna have to put in some hours today. Postwhore yourself up a couple spots and get this thread to 12,000 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...  You underestimate just how lazy I can be.
Click to expand...

Or overestimates how lazy you can be.


----------



## Gary A.

Morning Leaderboarders.


----------



## limr

Morning Gary! Except I have to leave for work soon, so I'll say See ya later! at the same time


----------



## Gary A.

I listen a lot to talk radio, especially when in the car. It is a conversation, they speak and I talk back.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Morning Gary! Except I have to leave for work soon, so I'll say See ya later! at the same time


Morning Leo.


----------



## Gary A.

I want a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Gary A.

I have to go to a funeral this morning. An old childhood friend. Cancer.


----------



## Gary A.

He and my cousin both joined the Navy together. That's tight.


----------



## Gary A.

After I realize that Talk Radio isn't listening to me, I turn on NPR.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I have to go to a funeral this morning. An old childhood friend. Cancer.



I wish there was a "dislike" button instead of just a "disagree."  Sorry; that's always hard.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go to a funeral this morning. An old childhood friend. Cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a "dislike" button instead of just a "disagree."  Sorry; that's always hard.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sharon. We weren't very close, haven't seen him in decades. He was a couple years older than I. My attendance may be as much out of respect for my cousin and as a representation of the family as it is for Bruce.


----------



## Gary A.

Streaming Bill Handel.


----------



## sm4him

Chili cookoff time! Back in a few hours…unless I have to strangle B5 Boss, in which case, I may need bail money before I can get back to postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it is.  Better hurry up and get it . . . it might not last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. They were probably better before they made the trip for your place to mine, but mine tastes an awful lot like a brown-sugar cinnamon pop tart.
> Not to say those aren't good--just not compared to a cinnamon roll.
Click to expand...


Well, you are just going to have to come visit your brother(?) in DC, then take the US-301 scenic route south, and stop on by before proceeding to Richmond (I-95) and Petersburg (I-85).  We will make some special, just for you.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Gary.  You can certainly have a roll if you get here before they are gone.  You have a slightly better chance at one than Marija, unless she's already approaching the coast.

Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## limr

Sorry about your friend, Gary


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is making this very hard -- I am standing at the desk, bent over the computer while she comfortably naps on my chair.  Kitties!

And no, I will not move her.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I'm still waiting for official results, but I already know for sure that B5 boss did NOT win the part of the chili cookoff that would have sent her to the citywide competition.
We had two categories; the official judging, done by two people outside the transit system and then a People's Choice.
The official judges are the ones who decide who goes on to the city competition, and I already know what their vote was, so she didn't get that.

I'd be highly surprised if she gets the People's Choice either, even though it was a blind taste test, so theoretically nobody knew who had made which chili.
But she made a very mild, sweet Cincinnati chili and it's just NOT what people tend to like around here.  She was boasting about her chili last week, that we would find out what "good" chili was, like she was gonna edumacate us dumb Southerners. 
But we know what we like in our chili and it ain't cinnamon and allspice. Those belong in the sweet rolls and pies!

The rest of them were all really good. Only one hot enough for me to even tell it was spicy though. A couple of veggie versions, one with sausage, one with deer meat, one with lamb--which was better than I expected, and one with a mixture of meats, including BEAR meat.


----------



## snowbear

Well, we put cinnamon in ours.  And red wine. And cayenne pepper - both kinds - dry and wet cayenne pepper sauce. And chili style diced tomatoes (meaning there are chili peppers in with them).


----------



## snowbear

Maybe she will get knocked down a couple of pegs.  Glad to see you didn't need bail, though if she's that bad, I bet a lot of folks there would bail you out.


----------



## astroNikon

allspice and cinnamon.  I used those in pumpkin pie.
I'm used to tex-mex chili
the spicier the better

if it don't burn your eyebrows off, it ain't hot enough.


----------



## snowbear

I want to make a chili with goat but I'm not sure where to find it around here.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> allspice and cinnamon.  I used those in pumpkin pie.
> I'm used to tex-mex chili
> the spicier the better
> 
> if it don't burn your eyebrows off, it ain't hot enough.




Close - if it don't burn your (other end), it's stew.


----------



## limr

Of course not! How could you disturb a sleeping kitty?

(Straddie, shaddup.)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Well, we put cinnamon in ours.  And red wine. And cayenne pepper - both kinds - dry and wet cayenne pepper sauce. And chili style diced tomatoes (meaning there are chili peppers in with them).


I have HAD chili with cinnamon in it that I liked okay, but only when it was just a touch and then there was still plenty of "spice" to it, which it sounds like yours has. This was a very mild, sweet tasting chili. 

And I'm with Astro; I like a chili with enough "flame" to it that I can use it for jet fuel if necessary. 

That's actually why I didn't enter the competition. I like things so spicy that I have no ability to discern whether it's too spicy for the average person, and so I tend to make chili that could set someone's palate ablaze.


----------



## limr

I'm a dumb Northerner and even I know that chili needs to be spicy!


----------



## limr

But all this talk about allspice and cinnamon, and I had to go get a piece of my sweet potato pie!


----------



## snowbear

I tend to tone it down some now.  When I first quit smoking, I couldn't handle anything spicy, at all.  Happily, that condition didn't last.

Zoe decided I suffered enough and let me have her chair back.


----------



## limr

Did she go walking off in a huff? Zelda will do that when she's on my chair and I'm trying to walk around it or type over her. She finally just jumps up and looks at me like, 'Fine! Sheesh, have it your way, hyoomin." and leaps off the chair.

The leaping part is just because she likes leaping


----------



## sm4him

Okay, so B5 didn't get the People's Choice award either. Or even second place.

So now I'm happy.

Gosh, y'all, I'm not normally this mean-spirited!! There is just something about her that has rubbed me the wrong way from Day One.
Well, Day 8, technically, since I was on vacation somewhere in the Caribbean the week she started.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Did she go walking off in a huff? Zelda will do that when she's on my chair and I'm trying to walk around it or type over her. She finally just jumps up and looks at me like, 'Fine! Sheesh, have it your way, hyoomin." and leaps off the chair.
> 
> The leaping part is just because she likes leaping



No, she decided to get a snack, though lazy lobster was in here petting her and brought her back to life.  She was after my shredded mozzarella, earlier.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Okay, so B5 didn't get the People's Choice award either. Or even second place.
> 
> So now I'm happy.
> 
> Gosh, y'all, I'm not normally this mean-spirited!! There is just something about her that has rubbed me the wrong way from Day One.
> Well, Day 8, technically, since I was on vacation somewhere in the Caribbean the week she started.



That's not mean spirited, that's just hoping for justice.  Mean spirited is secretly adding very foul smelling chemicals and syrup of ipecac to her chili before the judging.


----------



## snowbear

The "Search tags for this page" doodad at the bottom just added "good night."  It had been displaying only "amphibious car" since I noticed it was there, a day or so ago.  I would guess it was base on my posting the same thing multiple times, but that can't be - it doesn't say "Chicken" or "Ebola."


----------



## astroNikon

Ebola


----------



## astroNikon

Chicken Ebola


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so B5 didn't get the People's Choice award either. Or even second place.
> 
> So now I'm happy.
> 
> Gosh, y'all, I'm not normally this mean-spirited!! There is just something about her that has rubbed me the wrong way from Day One.
> Well, Day 8, technically, since I was on vacation somewhere in the Caribbean the week she started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not mean spirited, that's just hoping for justice.  Mean spirited is secretly adding very foul smelling chemicals and syrup of ipecac to her chili before the judging.
Click to expand...

Or Methylene blue to her coffee.  I didn't say that - you didn't see it here.  It wasn't me who actually did it, anyway.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Okay, so B5 didn't get the People's Choice award either. Or even second place.
> 
> So now I'm happy.
> 
> Gosh, y'all, I'm not normally this mean-spirited!! There is just something about her that has rubbed me the wrong way from Day One.
> Well, Day 8, technically, since I was on vacation somewhere in the Caribbean the week she started.



Some people are just like that. I've got a few people at work that annoy me with their very presence. I mean seriously bug the ever-livin' crap out of me. That makes me feel mean, too, but I think it's natural to simply not like someone, especially when you also have reason to dislike that person.


----------



## snowbear

It's karma! 

(I can't find a decent smiley for this.  There are too many but not enough of a variety)


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Ebola


It's certainly easier to spell than our latest problem - "meningitis"


----------



## astroNikon

I like everybody

just some less than others
or a lot less in some cases


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> I like everybody
> 
> just some less than others
> or a lot less in some cases



Yes - some I like to just go away.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> I like everybody
> 
> just some less than others
> or a lot less in some cases


Me too, Astro.

I just like some when I see 'em coming, and some when I see 'em leaving.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebola
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly easier to spell than our latest problem - "meningitis"
Click to expand...

My father just called everything the Epizoodic. It was easier than trying to determine which vile illness you had, and it's kinda fun to say.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebola
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly easier to spell than our latest problem - "meningitis"
Click to expand...

it feels as if there are a billion shards of glass in the liquid space between your brain and skull.  And anytime you move it spins around like mad and cuts up your brain.

most ppl would say things like ..  "I wish I would die"

with meningitus .. you just want to be dead.

for some reason I had an odd desire to be as low as possible.  I would search out the lowest part of the house .. basement, etc to rest - not on a bed either .. the lowest part .. the floor was more comfortable than a chair or bed.  I don't know why.  if you dug a hole in the backyard I probably would have gone out there to crawl into and rest.


----------



## limr

Ouch!


----------



## snowbear

When I decided to go "back" to school, I had to have proof of immunizations - measles, mumps & rubella (MMR), and having the diseases was not considered immunization.  When I was little, these weren't mandatory like they are now.  We could not find where I had gotten the series, so I had to get them.  I opted for the meningitis shot, as well.  UMD (and other colleges, I'm sure) has a history of someone getting it every couple of years.  I figured, with my luck, the person would be sitting next to me in class.

And sneeze on me.


----------



## snowbear

And, yes, sorry that happened to you.  I wouldn't wish that or anyone.  Well, maybe one or two.  <jk>


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> When I decided to go "back" to school, I had to have proof of immunizations - measles, mumps & rubella (MMR), and having the diseases was not considered immunization.  When I was little, these weren't mandatory like they are now.  We could not find where I had gotten the series, so I had to get them.  I opted for the meningitis shot, as well.  UMD (and other colleges, I'm sure) has a history of someone getting it every couple of years.  I figured, with my luck, the person would be sitting next to me in class.
> 
> *And sneeze on me.*



And not in a good way!

It's funny because I also had to show proof of immunizations when I started taking the paralegal classes. Mind you, this was the same school where I had worked for almost 10 years. They didn't seem to be bothered with such things when I was hired, but if I wanted to sit next to students instead of stand in front of a classroom and yap at them, then I had to show I'd had my shots.

When I was a kid, I had the mumps about 2 days before I was supposed to get the shot, so my records showed no record of mumps immunization. I had to go get a ... shoot, what was the term? When you do a blood test to check for antibodies? Damnit, my memory is not cooperating so Mr.Google told me that it's called a titer.


----------



## sm4him

I had the measles and the mumps as a kid (not at the same time, fortunately!). I honestly didn't realize that there are places that might require me to get the immunization for them now, all these years since. Good to know.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I decided to go "back" to school, I had to have proof of immunizations - measles, mumps & rubella (MMR), and having the diseases was not considered immunization.  When I was little, these weren't mandatory like they are now.  We could not find where I had gotten the series, so I had to get them.  I opted for the meningitis shot, as well.  UMD (and other colleges, I'm sure) has a history of someone getting it every couple of years.  I figured, with my luck, the person would be sitting next to me in class.
> 
> *And sneeze on me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not in a good way!
> 
> It's funny because I also had to show proof of immunizations when I started taking the paralegal classes. Mind you, this was the same school where I had worked for almost 10 years. They didn't seem to be bothered with such things when I was hired, but if I wanted to sit next to students instead of stand in front of a classroom and yap at them, then I had to show I'd had my shots.
> 
> When I was a kid, I had the mumps about 2 days before I was supposed to get the shot, so my records showed no record of mumps immunization. I had to go get a ... shoot, what was the term? When you do a blood test to check for antibodies? Damnit, my memory is not cooperating so Mr.Google told me that it's called a titer.
Click to expand...


Sorry - I don't know.

I remember getting the three sugar cubes they used for polio vaccine.  Yes, I am that old.


----------



## mmaria

haven't seen anything you wrote today, just stopped by to say Hi crazies!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I had the measles and the mumps as a kid (not at the same time, fortunately!). I honestly didn't realize that there are places that might require me to get the immunization for them now, all these years since. Good to know.



It's like being a volunteer firefighter; back in the day, once you were "voted in," you got a hat, coat and boots and got to ride right away.  Now a days you have to pass a background check and have certain certifications before you ever set foot on a truck.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> haven't seen anything you wrote today, just stopped by to say Hi crazies!




  MARIJA!!   Sorry, the cinnamon and matcha buns are all gone.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> MARIJA!!   Sorry, the cinnamon and matcha buns are all gone.


oh you're just MEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> MARIJA!!   Sorry, the cinnamon and matcha buns are all gone.
> 
> 
> 
> oh you're just MEAN!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry.  Sharon's nasty 5B boss made me do it.  I'll make some more, just for you.


----------



## limr

Hey there, crazy lady!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> MARIJA!!   Sorry, the cinnamon and matcha buns are all gone.
> 
> 
> 
> oh you're just MEAN!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.  Sharon's nasty 5B boss made me do it.  I'll make some more, just for you.
Click to expand...

oh... I see..  If that is the b.tch's fault than I forgive!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> haven't seen anything you wrote today, just stopped by to say Hi crazies!


Well, hello there daughter!  I wondered what you've been up to that was keeping you from us.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Hey there, crazy lady!


hey beautiful


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Well, hello there daughter!  I wondered what you've been up to that was keeping you from us.


 oh ma...
extremely busy, tired, actually exhausted... hospitals, doctors, pharmacies...kids, me...

too long story and not so nice to be in this thread.
I just stopped by to pick up a smile or two


----------



## sm4him

I gotta go to the grocery store tonight to get some stuff to make for a tailgating party tomorrow.

Anyone got any good, REALLY EASY recipes? I need a regular "dish" and a dessert.

I'm thinking about doing crescent rollups for both. Pizza roll-ups with pepperoni and cheese inside the crescent roll for one, with pizza sauce for dipping, and then for the dessert ones, peanut butter and nutella in some, chocolate chips and mini-marshmallows in the other, like a tiny, little s'more.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Awww.  I hope everybody is OK.
> Here you go:


 Thank you!

yeah, everything is fine now


----------



## Stradawhovious

Tonight, I think I will make Spam Fried Rice for the family.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go to the grocery store tonight to get some stuff to make for a tailgating party tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone got any good, REALLY EASY recipes? I need a regular "dish" and a dessert.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing crescent rollups for both. Pizza roll-ups with pepperoni and cheese inside the crescent roll for one, with pizza sauce for dipping, and then for the dessert ones, peanut butter and nutella in some, chocolate chips and mini-marshmallows in the other, like a tiny, little s'more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds pretty good.  Maybe toss in some basic wings and take pre-packaged sauces. (bleu cheese, honey-mustard, bottled bbq)
Click to expand...

I think someone else is bringing wings anyway. This is just my part of a potluck tailgate, so there will be lots of other options there!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta go to the grocery store tonight to get some stuff to make for a tailgating party tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone got any good, REALLY EASY recipes? I need a regular "dish" and a dessert.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing crescent rollups for both. Pizza roll-ups with pepperoni and cheese inside the crescent roll for one, with pizza sauce for dipping, and then for the dessert ones, peanut butter and nutella in some, chocolate chips and mini-marshmallows in the other, like a tiny, little s'more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds pretty good.  Maybe toss in some basic wings and take pre-packaged sauces. (bleu cheese, honey-mustard, bottled bbq)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think someone else is bringing wings anyway. This is just my part of a potluck tailgate, so there will be lots of other options there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chili.  I bet you could pick up a pot real cheap -- it sounded like nobody else wanted it.
Click to expand...

Now THAT was just funny!!


----------



## Gary A.

Hey peeps.


----------



## Gary A.

How's the Leaderboard biz?


----------



## Gary A.

quiet


----------



## sm4him

Hey Gary.  We need you here to push us on up toward 11000.


----------



## Gary A.

I just signed up for a Photoshop class at Mary Lou's Adult School.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Hey Gary.  We need you here to push us on up toward 11000.


Sure ... whatcha want me to do? lol


----------



## Gary A.

I went to print and I'm out of black on the small printer. Now, I've discovered that my spare ink isn't for my jammin' printer .... aarrraragghh


----------



## Gary A.

Youse people knows that I always go my galleries when I'm lonely.


----------



## Gary A.

On to 11,000 and beyond ...


----------



## Gary A.

*Halloween Dog Parade*
Long Beach, California
Dogs .. Dogs ... Dogs
Just some fun snaps of dogs and their crazy owners.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I knew we could count on you. I'm at the grocery store right now. I'll get on again when I get home.


----------



## Gary A.

(Wheaten Alert)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

It's a chicken dog, also known as a "cock-a-poodle-doo"


----------



## snowbear

Back from looking at some of the other threads.


----------



## snowbear

_Girl All The Bad Guys Want_, Bowling for Soup


----------



## snowbear

_Losing You_, MTB


----------



## snowbear

_Haste to the Wedding_, The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

_You're Talking to the Wrong Man_, Michael Martin Murphey (and son)


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


>



Nothing like a good butt sniff in the morning.


----------



## snowbear

_The Geese In The Bog / Jig of Slurs_, The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## astroNikon

ah man. The Fedex jet just flew by.  I had my 300mm on my d7000, but it was dark and had to use ISO 1600 ... alot of noise in the photo.  Wish I had my d600 on the lens .. it would have been alot better.   Then I put my 2x TC on the 300 ... hmmmm .. it's too dark outside for it on the d7000.   the fixed f/4 became f/8 and photos after that were black.


600mm is neat though.


----------



## snowbear

_We Like to Party_, The Vengaboys.  Yep, Electro-pop, but I keep thinking about that little old dancing guy from the theme park commercials they used to play here.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good butt sniff in the morning.
Click to expand...

That's where dogs keep their calling cards. Hell of a place if you ask me.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> ah man. The Fedex jet just flew by.  I had my 300mm on my d7000, but it was dark and had to use ISO 1600 ... alot of noise in the photo.  Wish I had my d600 on the lens .. it would have been alot better.   Then I put my 2x TC on the 300 ... hmmmm .. it's too dark outside for it on the d7000.   the fixed f/4 became f/8 and photos after that were black.



That's OK, you can still post it here.

I have a shot somewhere that I took back in the 70s, of an Eastern jet landing.  My uncle was with the FAA at Reagan Nat'l and took me out on the taxiway.  Pure F-U-N.


----------



## astroNikon

I was trying the TC on my scope ... it got stuck on my adapter.  I didn't realize there was 2 pins on the TC that pop up.  I put the adapter on slightly wrong and the OTHER pin popped up in the lock area instead of the pin you can lower.  after a while my brain worked and I just grabbed a small sewing needle and lowered it and took the adapter off ...


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a good butt sniff in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where dogs keep their calling cards. Hell of a place if you ask me.
Click to expand...


That, there, is a puppy handshake going down.


----------



## snowbear

_Breathe (2 AM), _ Anna Nalick


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

The dinner bell has rung.  Back in a while.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

*Las Posadas*

Las Posadas, a Mexican tradition which re-enacts the travels of Joseph and Mary as they sought out shelter on the night of Jesus' birth.

The event takes place in Olvera Street, the first street of Los Angeles and the location where settlers marched nine miles from nearby Mission San Gabriel. The settlers broke ground under a giant Oak Tree and created the City of Angels.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

ISO was between 1400 and 3600 for the shots
I needed to keep a Shutter of 1250 to keep weird ghosting of the jets from occurring
f/4 300mm


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Astro, it that with the 300mm or 300mm + 2x or something completely different?


----------



## Gary A.

Never mind ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Hey Astro, it that with the 300mm or 300mm + 2x or something completely different?


just the 300/4 AF screw focus lens ....
none with the TC

The planes at night or certain weather/winds fly right over my house and turn right here headed to the airport.
Usually the Fedex plane turns AFTER my house and then the shot would be nice because it would be front lit and getting it turning into the camera.  but .. oh well .. another day.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

when I had the TC attached to it the image of a smaller jet filled up the entire frame.
kewl beans


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Dinner's done. At Buzz's, editing some photos, just hangin'.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> *Las Posadas*
> 
> Las Posadas, a Mexican tradition which re-enacts the travels of Joseph and Mary as they sought out shelter on the night of Jesus' birth.
> 
> The event takes place in Olvera Street, the first street of Los Angeles and the location where settlers marched nine miles from nearby Mission San Gabriel. The settlers broke ground under a giant Oak Tree and created the City of Angels.


She is adorable.


----------



## Gary A.

In the patio waiting for Mary Lou to get home. Maybe a movie tonight.


----------



## snowbear

Those are pretty cool, Astro, even with the noise.  It gives it a pointillism feel.


----------



## snowbear

Spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## snowbear

_Girlfriend On Demand_, Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

Welcome back, Lenny.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou has entered the building.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Those are pretty cool, Astro, even with the noise.  It gives it a pointillism feel.


Grab dictionary
look up pointillism 

oh yeah ... it does !!


----------



## Gary A.

It is about 80F right now. Very pleasant. I have some wine set out on the patio.


----------



## snowbear

_It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)_, R.E.M.

LEONARD BERNSTEIN!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> _It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)_, R.E.M.
> 
> LEONARD BERNSTEIN!



There was a time when I could sing along to that song without even looking at the lyrics.

I'd need to practice a little bit if I wanted to do that now.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Spaghetti for dinner.



Wanna hear the awesomest thing I just read about pasta? 
BBC News - Is reheated pasta less fattening?

Basically, pasta that has gone cold is less fattening because the body treats it more like fiber and it doesn't spike glucose levels. But even better - because who wants cold pasta? - it's even more so when reheated! So in essence, reheated pasta is less fattening than freshly cooked.

I love love love pasta, so this news was like Christmas for me


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Home. Groceries put away. Eating my leftover mac&cheese from yesterday, or whenever it was. Added a few more jalapenos.  It's still awfully good.


----------



## snowbear

Pointillism
Ink on Bristol Board, 4" x4" (10cm x 10cm)


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear the awesomest thing I just read about pasta?
> BBC News - Is reheated pasta less fattening?
> 
> Basically, pasta that has gone cold is less fattening because the body treats it more like fiber and it doesn't spike glucose levels. But even better - because who wants cold pasta? - it's even more so when reheated! So in essence, reheated pasta is less fattening than freshly cooked.
> 
> I love love love pasta, so this news was like Christmas for me
Click to expand...

Hahaha, VERY timely. Did I mention I'm having leftover mac&cheese?

That cheese sauce slathered all over it probably didn't get any less fattening though...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna hear the awesomest thing I just read about pasta?
> BBC News - Is reheated pasta less fattening?
> 
> Basically, pasta that has gone cold is less fattening because the body treats it more like fiber and it doesn't spike glucose levels. But even better - because who wants cold pasta? - it's even more so when reheated! So in essence, reheated pasta is less fattening than freshly cooked.
> 
> I love love love pasta, so this news was like Christmas for me
Click to expand...

YES!!!!!


----------



## limr

You know that the very day I read that article, I went home and cooked a bunch of pasta, then put it in the fridge for the next day 

And when you flash boil it, it tastes just as good as if it was cooked fresh.

But yeah, there hasn't been any studies yet on whether or not reheated cheese and butter is also less fattening


----------



## Gary A.

You don't use a micro?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> You don't use a micro?



Yeah, most of the time I do, but when I can be bothered, I like the flash boil.


----------



## Gary A.

Thinking about dinner ... anybody have suggestions?


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear series
Mosaic Collage, 4" x 4"


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have suggestions?



Penne Rosa?


----------



## sm4him

Lenny should break through the 2K barrier before the end of the month; only about 150 posts to go!


----------



## sm4him

Maybe fewer, since the LB probably hasn't refreshed in a while.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have suggestions?



Fritata.


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear series: Mug Shots (set of two);  Charcoal, 4" x 4"


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Lenny should break through the 2K barrier before the end of the month; only about 150 posts to go!



I got this!!


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penne Rosa?
Click to expand...

So Italian ... check. This will be taken under serious consideration.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about dinner ... anybody have suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritata.
Click to expand...

Okay, Italian squared ... under serious consideration.


----------



## Gary A.

John Wick is the movie. 85% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Gary A.

And maybe Franco's ... this little Italian place I favor. Franco's menu is printed daily to reflect what he picked up at the market.


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear set, "Mug Shots" (set of two), charcoal, 4" x 4"


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear series, "Paint By Numbers", acrylic, colored pencil, 4" x 4"

One of my favorites from the assignment.


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear series.  Acrylic, 4" x 4"


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... Mary Lou just pointed out some orange flowers in a tree. Apparently a giant Cosmos has grown approximately 18' up and into the Silk Tree. Typically, Cosmos get only about three to five feet, but for some odd reason, I get a few giant plants.


----------



## Gary A.

We just polished off a half glass of Chardonnay left over from last night. Time for something new.


----------



## snowbear

From the Polar Bear series. Brush and Ink, 4" x 4"



Terrible scan job.


----------



## sm4him

I'm thinking it might be time for a little Irish coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

Souverain - 2011
Cabernet Sauvignon

Rich and heavy in a good way.


----------



## Gary A.

Over/Under Piers


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Last one for the night:
From the Polar Bear series.  Charcoal, 4" x 4"


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Last one for the night:
> From the Polar Bear series.  Charcoal, 4" x 4"
> 
> View attachment 87635


I hope these are all hanging somewhere. Like a Polar Bear museum or equal.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one for the night:
> From the Polar Bear series.  Charcoal, 4" x 4"
> 
> View attachment 87635
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are all hanging somewhere. Like a Polar Bear museum or equal.
Click to expand...


I'm working on the back story, but I have to tweak a photo first.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou just whipped up a quesadilla snack.


----------



## Gary A.

Gipsy Kings ...


----------



## limr

Just had some Rebel Yell and ginger ale.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Gipsy Kings ...



Saw them in concert in '98, just before moving to Istanbul. So much fun!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Charlie, I envy your sketching skills. I could never draw to save my life. It's one of the reasons I turned to a camera.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Leo, BTW ... my Aunt is a Rodriguez.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Moody Blues - 21 seconds ... pleeeease.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leo, BTW ... my Aunt is a Rodriguez.



Cool! Though she spells it wrong


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

From the local newspaper:

"A father and son were arrested Friday in an incident where the 64-year-old dad allegedly fired a shotgun several times out the window of a pickup he was driving at a couple fleeing them in a car."

If I work at it, that makes sense. But...good grief, reading a sentence in the newspaper just shouldn't BE that hard.


----------



## limr

I'm putting an Amazon order together, and just out of curiosity, I checked out if they had any film deals. Getting 3 rolls of Kodak Gold 200 for $6.25. I like Gold well enough, though if I could afford it, I'd shoot Portra all day long.




Day 212 - Boat and rattail by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 211 - Rowboat Strunjan by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

When I was taking the Art Fundamentals class in 2010, our semester-long project was to draw/paint a single object 101 times (later reduced to 96), all of them on 4" x 4" Bristol board.  Some specific works were required (complimentary, analogous , monochrome, chromatic black, warm colors, cool colors, collage, etc) but was, for the most part, pretty open.  I decided on one of two small ceramic figurines I had glazed (painted) as my subject.  The mate to my subject is below. (to be continued)


----------



## limr

Granted, with the light that evening, it was impossible to take a bad picture. But dear lord, the Portra!




Day 211 - House in Strunjan by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 211 - Boats in Strunjan cropped by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Day 211 - Rowboat Strunjan by limrodrigues, on Flickr


I really like that one.


----------



## limr

Day 211 - Boat in Strunjan by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> From the local newspaper:
> 
> "A father and son were arrested Friday in an incident where the 64-year-old dad allegedly fired a shotgun several times out the window of a pickup he was driving at a couple fleeing them in a car."
> 
> If I work at it, that makes sense. But...good grief, reading a sentence in the newspaper just shouldn't BE that hard.


Earlier I saw that NPR reported a "Doctor who contracted Ebola ..." and my first thought is OMG ... Not Doctor Who.


----------



## Gary A.

So why do you have an S and my Aunt a Z?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 211 - Rowboat Strunjan by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that one.
Click to expand...


Gracias!


----------



## Gary A.

Z's are cool. especially if you punctuate the sucker by slashing across the middle with a swashbuckling cross-line.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> So why do you have an S and my Aunt a Z?



The S is the Portuguese spelling and the Z is the Spanish spelling. You'll see the same difference in a lot of names, like Fernandes/Fernandez or Gomes/Gomez.


----------



## sm4him

I had really planned on going out to a wildlife refuge in the morning and doing some shooting. There's an Eastern Screech Owl that's been seen there several times this week, and I'd love to see it. Owls continue to elude me somehow. I have shots of a Great Horned, but it was a rehab owl, so it doesn't really count. The only "in the wild" owl I've gotten any shots of was a Short-Eared Owl that was at Cades Cove for months last winter--but I had very specific instructions on finding it, so that helped.

Anyway, I decided not to try to get out there. Too much other stuff to get done if I'm going to go tailgating in the afternoon and then go to the game.

Maybe Sunday I can get out after church and find the screech owl.


----------



## Gary A.

De nada.


----------



## snowbear

This project was more an exercise in creative thinking than actual drawing.  At first I drew and painted my bear in various media: charcoal, con-tee crayon, graphite, acrylic, and India ink.  Then I started putting my bear into different poses and different locations.  Finally, I placed him into various hockey jerseys and made 6 special bears - one for each of the five countries in which polars are indigenous: US, Canada, Russia, Greenland & Norway. (continued)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Z's are cool. especially if you punctuate the sucker by slashing across the middle with a swashbuckling cross-line.



I always use the slash. I also use the slash for my 7's. Grew up with Europeans teaching me how to write


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I had really planned on going out to a wildlife refuge in the morning and doing some shooting. There's an Eastern Screech Owl that's been seen there several times this week, and I'd love to see it. Owls continue to elude me somehow. I have shots of a Great Horned, but it was a rehab owl, so it doesn't really count. The only "in the wild" owl I've gotten any shots of was a Short-Eared Owl that was at Cades Cove for months last winter--but I had very specific instructions on finding it, so that helped.
> 
> Anyway, I decided not to try to get out there. Too much other stuff to get done if I'm going to go tailgating in the afternoon and then go to the game.
> 
> Maybe Sunday I can get out after church and find the screech owl.


Good luck. I'm not a birder ... but that stuff seems very hard.


----------



## limr

Day 210 - Reeds and Piran by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Z's are cool. especially if you punctuate the sucker by slashing across the middle with a swashbuckling cross-line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the slash. I also use the slash for my 7's. Grew up with Europeans teaching me how to write
Click to expand...

I slash everything also ... just because I can.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I got some things I gotta go get done and then I'll likely be ready to head off to bed. 
I'll be back bright and early, coffee in hand! 

Well, the coffee will actually be in a cup, and the CUP will be in my hand.


----------



## limr

Sky's a bit grainy in this one but I don't even care. For the record, all of the Portra shots I just posted are sooc. No post other than dust removal. Friggin' love Portra!




Day 210 - Piran flowers 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

*Travel Town*

Located in Griffith Park, Los Angeles, California, Travel Town is a collection of trains in various stages of refurbishment. The trains are available to the public for inspection and just to climb over. I've been to travel town before and wanted to shoot something different than "just trains" (although trains are always cool.) So I went for color ... then I spotted the layers of paint on partially sanded cars.

Similar to clouds or a Rorschach ink blot test, one can see a variety of shapes in the images.


----------



## limr

Good night Sharon! Good sleeps!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

'Night Sharon. Go Vols!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

This wine is so good.  Jammin' good.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Those are grasses.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I actually made more than 96 tiles.  I had two "bears" that consisted of several individual tiles.  I posted one tonight - it's a set of four tiles.  It is monochrome made with chromatic black, meaning I had to mix red, yellow and blue to get get black paint.  It isn't an easy task!  The other was a ten-tile set done in brown contee crayon  where my bear was part of the Terra Cotta army (part of a visiting display at National Geographic Explorer's Hall, in DC).

Oh, remember I said six special bears, then only listed five?  Unfortunately, after I made the last drawing, I dropped my bear and he was irreparably broken.  ironically, the last drawing was a commentary on the fate of polar bears (they are drowning because of decreased sea ice), he was holding a scuba "diver down" flag.  The caption was _Divin' & Survivin'._


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Charlie, I envy your sketching skills. I could never draw to save my life. It's one of the reasons I turned to a camera.



Thank you.    I really have to work at it.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I actually made more than 96 tiles.  I had two "bears" that consisted of several individual tiles.  I posted one tonight - it's a set of four tiles.  It is monochrome made with chromatic black, meaning I had to mix red, yellow and blue to get get black paint.  It isn't an easy task!  The other was a ten-tile set done in brown contee crayon  where my bear was part of the Terra Cotta army (part of a visiting display at National Geographic Explorer's Hall, in DC).
> 
> Oh, remember I said six special bears, then only listed five?  Unfortunately, after I made the last drawing, I dropped my bear and he was irreparably broken.  ironically, the last drawing was a commentary on the fate of polar bears (they are drowning because of decreased sea ice), he was holding a scuba "diver down" flag.  The caption was _Divin' & Survivin'._


I was gonna ask you how you felt about global warming ... but I did read a report that the Polar Bear population is increasing.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

If it's true that the population is increasing, it is good.  They are IMO, beautiful animals.  They are predators and scavengers, but still beautiful.

Climate change is a natural process.  It has happened many, many times before and will happen many more times in the future.  I do, however, believe that the process has been accelerated by the use if fossil fuels and global industrialization.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Those are grasses.
Click to expand...


Close enough for government work


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Bobby Dylan


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Off to dinner, Italian and a movie.


----------



## Gary A.

Nine more for 10,800 ...


----------



## Gary A.

*Santa Monica




*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Down at the Twist and Shout_, Mary Chapin Carpenter
One of my favorites by her.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I have to do it.


----------



## snowbear

_Witch of Westmoreland_, Stan Rogers


----------



## Gary A.

I'm out of here. Carry on Charlie.


----------



## snowbear

_45 Years_, Stan Rogers.

"And I just want to hold you closer than I've ever held anyone before
You say you've been twice the wife, and you're through with life,ah but honey, what the hell's it for?
After 23 years you'd think I could find a way to let you know, somehow
That I want to see your smiling face 45 years from now."


----------



## Gary A.

John Wick is a bust. Unless you like plotless, unrealistic shoot-'em-ups.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

*LA County Arboretum*
*




*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

you have some really nice photos Gary


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> you have some really nice photos Gary


Thank you. And thank you for contributing to this thread.


----------



## Gary A.

*Shakespeare by the Sea - 2008*

A Midsummer's Night Dream by the Bard.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Leaderboarders!!

It took my entire first cup of coffee to get through all the posts from last night. I see we are less than 100 away from 11K.


----------



## sm4him

Got to finish up working on these pictures to submit for a possible exhibition.


----------



## sm4him

Got the first set selected. But the bird set is gonna be harder; need to decide whether to go with song birds, or larger birds.


----------



## sm4him

This thinking stuff is gonna require more coffee.


----------



## limr

Morning Sharon! If you're still around 

I'm only here for a few minutes this morning.


----------



## limr

Going to a farmers' market again. Different one this time, held in what I suppose is technically a nearby city, but it's a very small one.


----------



## limr

Last week we combined shopping and turkey-pettin' with landscape photography.


----------



## limr

This week we will combine it with street shooting.


----------



## limr

And no plastic lenses today. Got the K1000 loaded with Tri-X.


----------



## limr

It was actually loaded so I could take pictures at the cat shelter but I didn't take any, so it's still sitting there, crying out, "Shoot me! Shoot me!"


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Lenny! Still here--peeking at the thread in between photo editing and selection process.

Sounds like fun. It's a beautiful day here and I *SO* want to go out and shoot. But I've got too much to get done that I've put off way too long...those deadlines are finally looming, lol.


----------



## sm4him

Love the K1000. I've had mine for decades and it just keeps going. Never had a single problem with that camera.  Unlike my FIRST SLR, an OM-10, which was in the repair shop more than it was in my hands.


----------



## snowbear

<stumbles in with eyes still closed> Mornin'.


----------



## snowbear

Ah, the joys of Benadryl, after the fact.


----------



## sm4him

Hey there, Charlie!

What's up? Allergies?


----------



## snowbear

Yes.  It takes about 30 minutes to wear off.  Normally, I have creamer in aleast my first cup of coffee.  Today, it's black.


----------



## snowbear

At least the kitties let me snore away until about 7:20, at which time I fed them wet food.  Then I crawled back into bed until, well, now!


----------



## sm4him

Well, ugh, but yeah, at least you got to sleep in. I did too...until nearly 6:15 a.m.!! Woo-jammin'--hoo.


----------



## sm4him

I just made a test batch of my dessert rollups for the tailgate this afternoon. Oh my goodness, so much winning!!

I made a variety--some s'more ones, with chocolate chips and marshmallows, some with peanut butter and chocolate chips, or PB and nutella, and then some with chocolate chips and brown sugar cinnamon.


----------



## snowbear

Sweet.  (oooh - word play!)


----------



## sm4him

I didn't actually expect to like the s'more ones as much as I did. I'm not that big a fan of marshmallows, but oh my goodness, melted inside that crescent roll, they were delicious. 

But I made one to try after they get cold too, since they'll be no way to keep them warm for too long.


----------



## snowbear

Miriam is making CBs again on Monday, to take to work on Tuesday, so y'all get another shot!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I didn't actually expect to like the s'more ones as much as I did. I'm not that big a fan of marshmallows, but oh my goodness, melted inside that crescent roll, they were delicious.
> 
> But I made one to try after they get cold too, since they'll be no way to keep them warm for too long.



I don't think I've ever had a cold s'more.  They are OK, but a little goes a long way for me - a tab bit too sweet - overwhelming.


----------



## astroNikon

Wow, busy posting night there LBers ...  nearly to 11,000


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't actually expect to like the s'more ones as much as I did. I'm not that big a fan of marshmallows, but oh my goodness, melted inside that crescent roll, they were delicious.
> 
> But I made one to try after they get cold too, since they'll be no way to keep them warm for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a cold s'more.  They are OK, but a little goes a long way for me - a tab bit too sweet - overwhelming.
Click to expand...

Yeah, one *real* s'more is generally all I can stand. Even that sometimes kinda makes me teeth hurt from the sweet.

I liked the rollup version better than a regular s'more though, because the marshmallow melts completely and really just makes the whole thing moist. It IS a little on the sweet side, but I used dark chocolate chips, so that helped.


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Astro! You could break 1500 today with a really good postwhoring run.


----------



## sm4him

Y'all go help me select the last set of photos I need to submit!

Help Me Pick!! | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Wow, busy posting night there LBers ...  nearly to 11,000


Morning, Astro.



sm4him said:


> Y'all go help me select the last set of photos I need to submit!
> Help Me Pick!! | Photography Forum


Done, though I had to pick six.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Y'all go help me select the last set of photos I need to submit!
> 
> Help Me Pick!! | Photography Forum



I can't type worth a darn, today.  I had to edit my post four times - twice for the word "edit"


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all go help me select the last set of photos I need to submit!
> 
> Help Me Pick!! | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't type worth a darn, today.  I had to edit my post four times - twice for the word "edit"
Click to expand...

I'm having the same problem, Charlie. You should have SEEN me trying to make sure that poll matched the photos!!


----------



## Gary A.

Good Morning Leaderboarders.


----------



## snowbear

Morning, Gary.


----------



## sm4him

Morning, Gary! How are things on the West Coast this morning?


----------



## Gary A.

Just finished my pushups ... and I'm still breathing hard. 66F right now. The east facing front door is open and the sun is streaming through. Supposed to get up to 79F in the afternoon. Maybe a yard day.


----------



## Gary A.

SC plays Utah in Utah ... that is concerning.


----------



## Gary A.

Coffee is good and the Sun quite streaming. I guess the overcast moved over.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> SC plays Utah in Utah ... that is concerning.


Tennessee is at home today--but against Alabama. There is nowhere GOOD to have to play Bama when you are still rebuilding and have no offensive line to speak of.


----------



## Gary A.

It was funny, for the past few days Mary Lou has been talking up John Wick, high Rotten Tomatoes rating, yadda-yadda-yadda. Yesterday ... we gotta get to the movies, no we can't eat there it will take too long ... hurry-hurry-hurry.


----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> Good Morning Leaderboarders.


yeah, I woke up to my two youngest boys throwing toys at each other fighting and somehow got knocked in the head with one and now my heads bleeding. Needless to say a "timeout" was in order first thing.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC plays Utah in Utah ... that is concerning.
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee is at home today--but against Alabama. There is nowhere GOOD to have to play Bama when you are still rebuilding and have no offensive line to speak of.
Click to expand...

Where's Kiffen when you need him ... lol


----------



## Gary A.

Top-o'-the-morn Bribrius.


----------



## bribrius

rain of three days finally stopped. Maybe go out and shoot something later.


----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> Top-o'-the-morn Bribrius.


morning.


----------



## Gary A.

I Vividly remember the 1970 USC - Alabama game. John MaKay against Bear Bryant.


----------



## Gary A.

The sun is back streaming.


----------



## snowbear

Morning, bribrius.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC plays Utah in Utah ... that is concerning.
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee is at home today--but against Alabama. There is nowhere GOOD to have to play Bama when you are still rebuilding and have no offensive line to speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's Kiffen when you need him ... lol
Click to expand...

Actually, he's right where he belongs--which is to say, not with UT!! 

 I intensely dislike the guy, but not just because of the way he bailed on us and created a ripple-effect mess that Butch is just now sorting out. I dislike him because he has no sense of ethics, fair play or morals to speak of, and because he's just not that good of a coach either.
For the life of me, I can't figure out how he ever managed to get three pretty high-profile head coaching jobs, from the Raiders, to Tennessee, to USC, when his record has never been more than mediocre.

But unlike a lot of fans around here, I hold him no ill will. I'm just glad he's not our problem anymore. I think he's probably better suited to be an OC, but even then, so far, I'm pretty unimpressed with what's he accomplished at Bama.


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Leaderboarders.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I woke up to my two youngest boys throwing toys at each other fighting and somehow got knocked in the head with one and now my heads bleeding. Needless to say a "timeout" was in order first thing.
Click to expand...

Ouch!

My oldest son, when he was about two, once absolutely clobbered me on the side of the head with a baseball. His father had given it to him, unbeknownst to me, and so he did what any two-year-old would do with a ball. He threw it; hard. Indoors. Standing about a foot away from me--but just to my side, where I didn't see what it had until it was too late.  Hit me just above the temple and very nearly knocked me out.

Kid had quite an arm. Too bad he never developed any other athletic ability or interest to go with it.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC plays Utah in Utah ... that is concerning.
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee is at home today--but against Alabama. There is nowhere GOOD to have to play Bama when you are still rebuilding and have no offensive line to speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's Kiffen when you need him ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he's right where he belongs--which is to say, not with UT!!
> 
> I intensely dislike the guy, but not just because of the way he bailed on us and created a ripple-effect mess that Butch is just now sorting out. I dislike him because he has no sense of ethics, fair play or morals to speak of, and because he's just not that good of a coach either.
> For the life of me, I can't figure out how he ever managed to get three pretty high-profile head coaching jobs, from the Raiders, to Tennessee, to USC, when his record has never been more than mediocre.
> 
> But unlike a lot of fans around here, I hold him no ill will. I'm just glad he's not our problem anymore. I think he's probably better suited to be an OC, but even then, so far, I'm pretty unimpressed with what's he accomplished at Bama.
Click to expand...

I also just don't get it, how he keeps bouncing back. I think you're right on the OC part.


----------



## Gary A.

There've been books and a Tv documentary made on that 1970's game.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Leaderboarders.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I woke up to my two youngest boys throwing toys at each other fighting and somehow got knocked in the head with one and now my heads bleeding. Needless to say a "timeout" was in order first thing.
Click to expand...

Ouch, is right.  Hope it isn't too bad.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Leaderboarders.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I woke up to my two youngest boys throwing toys at each other fighting and somehow got knocked in the head with one and now my heads bleeding. Needless to say a "timeout" was in order first thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch, is right.  Hope it isn't too bad.
Click to expand...

i'll live. Mostly just not a good way to wake up. At least let me get my coffee before I get whacked geez... lol


----------



## Gary A.

As you peeps are much too young ... at the time 'Bama football team was all white. Most/many of the southern colleges were blatantly discriminatory. During this time there was social unrest over discriminatory practices. (Martin Luther King, jr. et al)


----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

Okay, just tried the cold s'mores crescent roll-up--it's still pretty yummy, so I think I have my tailgating dessert settled. I'll do some of the s'more ones and some of the peanut butter and chocolate chips.


----------



## Gary A.

John McKay’s visiting Trojans, with their all-black starting backfield, pounded Paul “Bear” Bryant’s all-white Crimson Tide 42-21 -- is viewed by many sports historians as the defining moment in Southern college football history that accelerated the integration of the Alabama football program.


----------



## bribrius

sm4him said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Leaderboarders.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I woke up to my two youngest boys throwing toys at each other fighting and somehow got knocked in the head with one and now my heads bleeding. Needless to say a "timeout" was in order first thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> My oldest son, when he was about two, once absolutely clobbered me on the side of the head with a baseball. His father had given it to him, unbeknownst to me, and so he did what any two-year-old would do with a ball. He threw it; hard. Indoors. Standing about a foot away from me--but just to my side, where I didn't see what it had until it was too late.  Hit me just above the temple and very nearly knocked me out.
> 
> Kid had quite an arm. Too bad he never developed any other athletic ability or interest to go with it.
Click to expand...

yeah, these two have been pretty much stuck inside from three days of rain and haven't gotten out much. So they are bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> As you peeps are much too young ... at the time 'Bama football team was all white. Most/many of the southern colleges were blatantly discriminatory. During this time there was social unrest over discriminatory practices. (Martin Luther King, jr. et al)


This peep's not too young.  That was about the time that Condredge Holloway became the first black QB, not just at TN, but in the SEC, and the deep south teams like Bama and Mississippi didn't like that one bit.
An awful lot of TN fans didn't like it either. Condredge got a lot of death threats.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary A. said:


> It was funny, for the past few days Mary Lou has been talking up John Wick, high Rotten Tomatoes rating, yadda-yadda-yadda. Yesterday ... we gotta get to the movies, no we can't eat there it will take too long ... hurry-hurry-hurry.


Where was I ... oh yeah ... Mary Lou just woke up ... "That movie was lousy ..."


----------



## Gary A.

"That movie sucked ..." lol


----------



## bribrius

this computer is driving me nuts


----------



## bribrius

keep having weird stuff happening when running the photo program (maxing out memory) then stuff like adobe flash pops up not working and says it has to end the program. sometimes my mouse icon disappears and I have to reboot it too. windows 8 conflict somewhere..


----------



## Gary A.

Sharon ... I've always appreciated the nickname of "Volunteers" ... speaks to honor and guts ... (not so much brains - lol - but an abundance of honor and guts).


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> keep having weird stuff happening when running the photo program (maxing out memory) then stuff like adobe flash pops up not working and says it has to end the program. sometimes my mouse icon disappears and I have to reboot it too. windows 8 conflict somewhere..


Can't help you any, I use Macs.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep having weird stuff happening when running the photo program (maxing out memory) then stuff like adobe flash pops up not working and says it has to end the program. sometimes my mouse icon disappears and I have to reboot it too. windows 8 conflict somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you any, I use Macs.
Click to expand...

better off I guess they are much more stable from what I hear anyway


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep having weird stuff happening when running the photo program (maxing out memory) then stuff like adobe flash pops up not working and says it has to end the program. sometimes my mouse icon disappears and I have to reboot it too. windows 8 conflict somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you any, I use Macs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better off I guess they are much more stable from what I hear anyway
Click to expand...

I think so, cost more ... but they seem to crash less. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Gary A.

Charlie/Astro, what's on your schedule for the day?


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.

bribrius - you seem to shoot a lot of random stuff.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> Charlie/Astro, what's on your schedule for the day?



I need to finish painting Mishele's Thing.  That's probably more than enough for one day.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie/Astro, what's on your schedule for the day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to finish painting Mishele's Thing.  That's probably more than enough for one day.
Click to expand...

Take your time and don't go outside the lines.


----------



## Gary A.

You know all the stuff you did for your painting/drawing class ... ala 101 ways to sketch a polar bear ... all those lessons apply to photography as well.


----------



## Gary A.

Good luck with the painting ... Mary Lou, Cook and I are off for a walk.


----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> bribrius - you seem to shoot a lot of random stuff.


i do. Figure the more different stuff I shoot the more experience I get. I have a certain area I really prefer though. I actually keep a photo file titled "random photos" so I cant deny it.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

okay, I did my share unloading some hard drive fodder and got it over 11k.. next.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> You know all the stuff you did for your painting/drawing class ... ala 101 ways to sketch a polar bear ... all those lessons apply to photography as well.



Oh, yes.  I think my photography helped me in the other art classes.


----------



## snowbear

Damn, something is going on . . . 3's engine just blew by going towards Station 12, sounds like maybe the truck from 1 is rolling in from La Plata; things are jumpin' in Westlake!


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'm off to tailgate! Kickoff isn't until 7:30 p.m., so I don't imagine I'll be back here until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Damn, something is going on . . . 3's engine just blew by going towards Station 12, sounds like maybe the truck from 1 is rolling in from La Plata; things are jumpin' in Westlake!


You don't have a scanner?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Okay, I'm off to tailgate! Kickoff isn't until 7:30 p.m., so I don't imagine I'll be back here until sometime tomorrow.


Go Vols! Beat 'Bama!


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, something is going on . . . 3's engine just blew by going towards Station 12, sounds like maybe the truck from 1 is rolling in from La Plata; things are jumpin' in Westlake!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a scanner?
Click to expand...


Not a trunking scanner.


----------



## Gary A.

As you can see I am back. Moved to the patio. Just finished breakfast and now I'm off to do some gardening.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, something is going on . . . 3's engine just blew by going towards Station 12, sounds like maybe the truck from 1 is rolling in from La Plata; things are jumpin' in Westlake!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a scanner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a trunking scanner.
Click to expand...

I have used to have a couple of Bearcats. If I can find 'em I'll send you one. You just have to figure out the frequencies.


----------



## bribrius

I haven't had a scanner in years... I think you can punch them up on a cellphone application now though I seen someone with one.


----------



## snowbear

The problem in this area is everything is trunked; there are many more agencies than frequencies available.


----------



## snowbear

I can get Charles Co, MD on a web stream but the feed is frequently down.  It's not a big priority for me, now.


----------



## limr

Go Not-Bama!


----------



## limr

I spent a lot of time walking and shooting today.


----------



## limr

It was about 43F when I left the house at 9 but the sun was pretty strong so it felt quite warm. Got up to 63F and it felt very warm. Folks walking around in t-shirts. I would have preferred less intensity to the sun but otherwise it was a lovely day.


----------



## limr

First stop: farmers' market in Peekskill.


----------



## limr

This week's booty:
kale
butternut squash
delicata squash
sweet potatoes
zucchini
green and yellow string beans
sweet peppers (red, yellow, green - all on the same pepper!)
chestnuts
local cow/goat milk cheese


----------



## Gary A.

Taking a water break from yard work. Typically, all yard trimmings get composted or cut up small and used as a ground cover (sorta like an ugly bark substitute). Mary Lou trimmed up a ton off one of the Basils. WOW, the big Koi just breached twice in succession. Anyway, I cut it up small and spread it along the paths in the rose garden. It smells great over there.


----------



## snowbear

I spent a lot of the day painting --> you should have something in your inbox


----------



## limr

Breaking out the dehydrator for most of the peppers, zucchini, beans and potatoes.


----------



## limr

Hey boys!


----------



## Gary A.

Three Monarchs soaring around the backyard. Two of them are performing their mating dance, spinning tightly up into the sky.


----------



## Gary A.

LEO!!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Breaking out the dehydrator for most of the peppers, zucchini, beans and potatoes.


I should do the same. I have a box of peppers that's been air drying all summer. I imagine some are probably 100% dried.


----------



## Gary A.

A Hummer just buzzed through the patio. A Finch or maybe a young wild Canary is in a bird bath. 81F right now.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Hey boys!


Hey Lenny.
You should have something in your inbox


----------



## Gary A.

Country Joe McDonald - _One, Two, Three What Are We Fighting For?_


----------



## limr

I'm going to make some kale chips and I'll probably roast a few of the chestnuts. 

One of the things I miss the most about winter in Braga are the roasted chestnuts. There were always a few people selling them on the street, just sitting there next to the brazier, cooking chestnuts. They'd come wrapped in a paper cone made from newspaper. Oh man, winter smelled good in the main square of that town.


----------



## snowbear

Munching on Frosted Mini Wheats and drinking iced tea.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I'm going to make some kale chips and I'll probably roast a few of the chestnuts.
> 
> One of the things I miss the most about winter in Braga are the roasted chestnuts. There were always a few people selling them on the street, just sitting there next to the brazier, cooking chestnuts. They'd come wrapped in a paper cone made from newspaper. Oh man, winter smelled good in the main square of that town.


Same in Paris, chestnuts and snails.


----------



## limr

Typical street chestnut 'vendor' Saleswoman of roasted chestnuts, a photo from Braga, North | TrekEarth


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, busy posting night there LBers ...  nearly to 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Astro.
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all go help me select the last set of photos I need to submit!
> Help Me Pick!! | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done, though I had to pick six.
Click to expand...

I had 3 soccer games ..
 my sons
then my team
then i had some of my team play on another team.

long day


----------



## Gary A.

Spotted a pair of whites and a Swallowtail.


----------



## limr

Yeah, they had them in Istanbul, too, though they were mixed in with all the other kinds of street food in that city. 

The snails, I could do without. Bleah.


----------



## limr

I was only there for two years, but I really miss Braga, especially in the winter: Christmas Guide | Braga Cool


----------



## astroNikon

we're over 11k now ... heavy posting there


----------



## Gary A.

Leo, it is cool that you've managed to live in quite a few different places.


----------



## snowbear

Mmmmmmmmm . . . I smell some part of a pig being seared on the stove!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Leo, it is cool that you've managed to live in quite a few different places.



Until I was about 17, I thought I would live in the same place my whole life, but I have always always wanted to travel and I was desperate to live abroad. So I am really happy I did that for myself. Ironically, I live in the same area now where I grew up, but it really suits me. And I moved so much over the course of almost 20 years that I kind of wanted to feel what it was like to stay still for a little while.


----------



## limr

Kale chips in the oven.

After the market, I put the bag in the car and we started walking around, seeing of there was any good shooting. Stopped at the coffeehouse while waiting for one of our used bookstore haunts to open. Place was a madhouse on a Saturday morning! (Made mental note to avoid it on Saturday mornings).


----------



## limr

At the bookstore I looked at some art books but nothing really grabbed me. Same with the linguistic section. I did pick up a small hardcover of Leonardo Da Vinci's notebooks for $7.50.


----------



## limr

We then walked down to the river where there's a nice little park next to the train station, and a brewery. Had lunch at the brewery. For me, a falafel burger and a glass of their corn beer (called Hard Pour Corn. Say it out loud  ) Both were delicious.


----------



## snowbear

I like old book stores.


----------



## limr

Then we walked off lunch. First, we went to explore a small park Buzz had seen on the map. We had to go down a road that dead-ended with the park entrance. On that road, we passed the homeless shelter. The park entrance was a long dirt road that ran between the river and train tracks on the left, and a rock face on the right. I started referring to it as Rape Alley.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I like old book stores.



This is a really good one. And they also have a nice big music section with lots of vinyl. I have a turntable - just have to dust it off and get it set up. Once I do, I'll be back there buying records


----------



## limr

The park was small, nothing special. Took a picture of some geese. Walked back down Rape Alley. Noted one oft-used fire pit on the cliff side, several empty beer cans, and a Tonka truck sitting on a rock.


----------



## limr

Then we walked over to the train station and the nice park. They just opened a new sculpture park along the water just north of the station. Took some pictures, saw some trains, and then walked back up the hill to the car.


----------



## limr

I dropped off Buzz and drove home, but the neighbor was using his leaf blower and I didn't feel like hearing the noise, so I drove a few minutes away to a dirt road often used as a walking/riding path. Actually, part of the Appalachian Trail runs through that part of town. I shot up my Tri-X and happened to have my digital with me, so I walked for about an hour and took some shots. I'll throw a few of them up after dinner.


----------



## limr

So that was my Saturday.

And now I'm postwhoring on Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

Well, I spent some of the day playing around on here and some playing around on paper.
Definitely abstract.  Acrylic, 9"x12".


----------



## snowbear

Now, what to do next?


----------



## bribrius




----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> View attachment 87783


Oak?


----------



## bribrius

no freakn idea. wasnt even my tree it is a neighbors which was hanging over my property on power lines. I fixed it for them.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Kale chips in the oven.
> 
> After the market, I put the bag in the car and we started walking around, seeing of there was any good shooting. Stopped at the coffeehouse while waiting for one of our used bookstore haunts to open. Place was a madhouse on a Saturday morning! (Made mental note to avoid it on Saturday mornings).


With bookstores going the way of Passenger Pigeons, DoDos and film ... that is was a madhouse is a good thing.


----------



## bribrius

it has these big huge leaves


----------



## Gary A.

The brown leaves look like Sycamore ... dunno about the green leaves.


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, I got a spaghetti squash, too!

(No, I don't have Tourette's, thank you  )


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou took down a sizable number of branches from many trees. Now there's all kinds of unfiltered and more filtered light hitting the back.


----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> The brown leaves look like Sycamore ... dunno about the green leaves.


well. got oak, maple and pine so the ground canvas around is kind of a combination. The giant leaf pita I just took a saw too I think Is some kind of overgrown poplar tree. Really wish they didn't plant it where the thing would eventually start screwing with the powerlines that come to my house.


----------



## bribrius

had to do it really. I did it once a few years back too but this time I really hacked it.  we get snow and ice storms around here the branches will sag and take down the lines.


----------



## snowbear

The green leaves aren't from a tulip poplar; they look a little bit like bass (limewood) - an excellent carving wood though I've never seen one.  I don't remember what cottonwood looks like.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm off for Mary Lou's granddaughter's Halloween event.


----------



## snowbear

Don't eat too much candy.


----------



## snowbear

For the meat eaters, dinner was pork chops, salt, pepper and Chinese five spice; seared then baked with rice.  Keeper recipe.


----------



## snowbear

Creeping up on post 11111.


----------



## limr

Cool. I like numbers like that.


----------



## bribrius

yeah but how come you guys aren't out doing that photography thing...(prolly the pot calling the kettle black with this one)


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> yeah but how come you guys aren't out doing that photography thing...(prolly the pot calling the kettle black with this one)



Did you not read the last few posts I made?


----------



## snowbear

Today was painting day.  Tomorrow is my lovely wife's birthday, so I get to do all kinds of house stuff.  Monday is photography day.


----------



## snowbear

And then I get to go back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> And then I get to go back to work on Tuesday.



Boo!


----------



## snowbear

It's all good.  I like my maps and my project . . . my very challenging, learn as I go project.


----------



## limr

As I'm editing them, here are some digital shots from the walk I took in the woods after I'd already run out of Tri-X in the K1000.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Definitely click on the full image for this one.


----------



## limr

And this one:


----------



## bribrius

they suck limr it looks like maine. Have any from the Bahamas?


----------



## limr

Jam the Bahamas. I like New England better


----------



## bribrius

couple more months that wont be water it will be ice and it will be cold again... brrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Jam the Bahamas. I like New England better


just for that I am posting tilt. serious tilt.


----------



## limr

Oh, you gonna play me like that?

Selective color! FULL SIZE!


----------



## limr

For the record, I had no idea what that function was for. I remember finding it in the menus somewhere and thinking, "What the hell is this?" Took some shots and thought, "Yup, enough." I guess I never deleted them.


----------



## snowbear

Tilt & SC - sure, why not. This is a fluff thread, after all!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> Tilt & SC - sure, why not. This is a fluff thread, after all!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Unaltered:


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

I bet I have some selective color somewhere.. or I can prolly make some.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


>



Where's that? When I saw it, my first thought was Georgetown but I'm not sure.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, it is.  Georgetown University and the Key Bridge.  It was shot from Teddy Roosevelt Island (the access bridge to the Island.)


----------



## snowbear

I use it as the header picture on my Flickr page


----------



## bribrius




----------



## snowbear

I've got a shot of something else from Georgetown here, somewhere -- the contents of a pink cardboard box.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I've got a shot of something else from Georgetown here, somewhere -- the contents of a pink cardboard box.




Here they are . . . all 12 of them.


----------



## limr

Cool. I've been just a few times but I liked it a lot.

The last time I was there was two Decembers ago. The paralegal club at school took trips every semester - in the Fall, it was normally to the Court of Appeals in Albany (that's the NY equivalent of most what most states call their state Supreme Court. But NY had to be different, of course.) and in the Spring, they did a run down to DC for SCOTUS.

That year, though, one of the students had a daughter that went to Georgetown with Samuel Alito's daughter, so she asked him for a favor and next thing we knew, we had guaranteed seats for oral arguments and a meeting with him after lunch. So we went in December. I suspect it might also have had something to do with the health of the director of the program. He'd gotten very sick in the summer. A nasty auto-immune thing that attacked his lungs. He was doing much better, but he was didn't teach in the Fall. Tried to teach again in the Spring but had a relapse and died in May. He was only 54 or 55. It was hard because he was just such a force of nature. Had the energy of a thousand suns. I took my Intro to Paralegal Studies with him and he was really one of those teachers who can get people really excited and passionate about their subject, and after I took that class, I was just so excited about studying law.

So I'm really glad that his last trip to SCOTUS was such a special and memorable one.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a shot of something else from Georgetown here, somewhere -- the contents of a pink cardboard box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are . . . all 12 of them.
> 
> View attachment 87803
Click to expand...


YUM!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Cool. I've been just a few times but I liked it a lot.
> 
> The last time I was there was two Decembers ago. The paralegal club at school took trips every semester - in the Fall, it was normally to the Court of Appeals in Albany (that's the NY equivalent of most what most states call their state Supreme Court. But NY had to be different, of course.) and in the Spring, they did a run down to DC for SCOTUS.
> 
> That year, though, one of the students had a daughter that went to Georgetown with Samuel Alito's daughter, so she asked him for a favor and next thing we knew, we had guaranteed seats for oral arguments and a meeting with him after lunch. So we went in December. I suspect it might also have had something to do with the health of the director of the program. He'd gotten very sick in the summer. A nasty auto-immune thing that attacked his lungs. He was doing much better, but he was didn't teach in the Fall. Tried to teach again in the Spring but had a relapse and died in May. He was only 54 or 55. It was hard because he was just such a force of nature. Had the energy of a thousand suns. I took my Intro to Paralegal Studies with him and he was really one of those teachers who can get people really excited and passionate about their subject, and after I took that class, I was just so excited about studying law.
> 
> So I'm really glad that his last trip to SCOTUS was such a special and memorable one.




You posted a photo of the trip earlier, right?


----------



## bribrius

sticky pan


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Snappyshot - pink box home.


----------



## snowbear

*Spooky!*


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You posted a photo of the trip earlier, right?



Yup. With the horrible blurred faces hack job.


----------



## snowbear

(It's a directional aid!)


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a photo of the trip earlier, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. With the horrible blurred faces hack job.
Click to expand...


As I recall it wasn't so bad, but I'm not going back to look for it


----------



## snowbear

Woohoooo --- look at number of my last post!!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's me with a bunch of paralegal students when we visited the Supreme Court last December...no, two years ago...and met Justice Samuel Alito. Not the justice I would have chosen, but I wasn't going to complain too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, forgot to post the picture!
Click to expand...




limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted a photo of the trip earlier, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. With the horrible blurred faces hack job.
Click to expand...


I found it.  yeah, I forgot about the faces.  The lady in the back looks nice, though.


----------



## Gary A.

Back ... 7 - 7


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Woohoooo --- look at number of my last post!!!!!!


 
Woot!


----------



## limr

Hey Gary!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Duh, forgot to post the picture!



I found it.  yeah, I forgot about the faces.  The lady in the back looks nice, though. [/QUOTE]


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.

Moon Festival


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Going to make my tea.

It's gotten chilly enough here at night that I broke out Hildegard, my hot water bottle that I use to keep my feet warm in bed. I apparently am about 93 years old


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Going to make my tea.
> 
> It's gotten chilly enough here at night that I broke out Hildegard, my hot water bottle that I use to keep my feet warm in bed. I apparently am about 93 years old



You just need a bigger, or another kitty.  Something like a Maine Coon, Rag Doll,  or a Persian.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make my tea.
> 
> It's gotten chilly enough here at night that I broke out Hildegard, my hot water bottle that I use to keep my feet warm in bed. I apparently am about 93 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need a bigger, or another kitty.  Something like a Maine Coon, Rag Doll,  or a Persian.
Click to expand...


I'd love a Rag Doll! They're gorgeous and such sweet cuddlers  I'd totally have a Maine Coon as well, but I'm not a big fan of the Persians. At least not the ones with the really smooshy faces. Maybe only part-Persian more of a snout.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



Freaky.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



Jaysus, Joseph, and Mary! I don't even have those bits and this picture hurts me!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaky.
Click to expand...


Take a real close look at #3 in this series.


----------



## snowbear

My grandparents had a Persian when I was little.  I used her as a pillow; she never bit, scratched or ran away.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmmmmhhh-mmmh sweet potato pie.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



Schnikes, that's her foot!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaysus, Joseph, and Mary! I don't even have those bits and this picture hurts me!
Click to expand...


Yeah - I'm typing in soprano from just looking at it.


----------



## Gary A.

*Redondo Kite Festival 2009*

*



*


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> My grandparents had a Persian when I was little.  I used her as a pillow; she never bit, scratched or ran away.



Awwwwww!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schnikes, that's her foot!
Click to expand...


LOL ... YES!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## BillM

When was the last time anyone heard from Pixel Rabbit ?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


>



I don't know whether I should be freaked out or strangely turned on.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether I should be freaked out or strangely turned on.
Click to expand...

I vote for the latter.


----------



## limr

This one is too smooshy





Looks too much like Wildord Brimley. I'd have to name the cat Diabedus.

(Go to 0:16)


----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> When was the last time anyone heard from Pixel Rabbit ?



I think she posted something the other day, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> When was the last time anyone heard from Pixel Rabbit ?



She posted today:
Couple Recent Shots | Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius

geez Gary did you travel a lot to get these photos or are they primarily local events?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

But this one is gorgeous.






Isn't Brainy's cat Pookie a Persian? Because he's super cute (Pookie not Brainy!) I'd have a Persian if he looked like Pookie.


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> geez Gary did you travel a lot to get these photos or are they primarily local events?


I live in Los Angeles ... one of those cross-roads of the world.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> geez Gary did you travel a lot to get these photos or are they primarily local events?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Los Angeles ... one of those cross-roads of the world.
Click to expand...

kay thanks, pretty much only thing right near here is....trees. lol


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> geez Gary did you travel a lot to get these photos or are they primarily local events?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Los Angeles ... one of those cross-roads of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kay thanks, pretty much only thing right near here is....trees. lol
Click to expand...

We have trees in California too. Sequoias, the largest trees in the world and Bristol Cone Pines, the oldest trees in the world.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Half Time
SC 14 - Utah 10


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure.  Zoe has medium to long hair but Bell is a short hair.  bell sleeps on the bed, or at least starts out there, up against my feet.  If it's chilly, Zoe likes to sleep on top of the CATV box.



Mrs Parker sleeps by my knees and Zelda sleeps right next to her most nights. She also loves the cable box. I cleaned that thing out the other day and took out enough hair to make a whole new cat! 

On cold nights, Zelda likes to snuggle up close to my head. Mrs Parker used to like coming under the blanket and sleeping near my chest but she hasn't done that in a while. Well, she does that if I'm taking a nap on the couch. And then Zelda drapes herself on my shoulder and side.

I love my snuggly girls!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Hey Gary!


Hey Leo!


----------



## limr

Ah yes, there they are, taken with a cell phone after waking up from a nap a few months ago:


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leo!
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Ah yes, there they are, taken with a cell phone after waking up from a nap a few months ago:



Awwwww.


----------



## Gary A.

We found this Ruskie/Ukrainian bar by the Redondo Pier ... pretty good beer.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I think I'm going to call it quits for the night.  Later, folks.


----------



## Gary A.

'Night Charlie. You did a good job on that painted flower.


----------



## limr

Night Charlie!


----------



## Gary A.

SC - Utah ... a real defensive struggle.


----------



## Gary A.

Just poured some tea ... iced. It's 70F, still not cool enough for hot.


----------



## Gary A.

I guess time for another gallery.


----------



## Gary A.

Neon Nation
(A free Summer Concert in Park performance.)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Just poured some tea ... iced. It's 70F, still not cool enough for hot.



It's 56F here, a little warmer than it's been the past few nights. Tomorrow's high, though, is supposed to be only 54F.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Okay, time for me to hit the hay as well. Looks like I'll have a rock n' roll Leaderboard for my morning coffee 

Rock on, Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just poured some tea ... iced. It's 70F, still not cool enough for hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 56F here, a little warmer than it's been the past few nights. Tomorrow's high, though, is supposed to be only 54F.
Click to expand...

It's projected to get down to 63F in a few hours.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Okay, time for me to hit the hay as well. Looks like I'll have a rock n' roll Leaderboard for my morning coffee
> 
> Rock on, Gary!


LOL ... 'Night Leo.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Anatolian Festival*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Santa Barbara*

My snaps were taken in three Santa Barbara locations: 1) The historic County Courthouse, 2) The historic Harbor and 3) The Historic Cold Spring Tavern (an old stage coach stop nestled in the San Marcos Pass).


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Downtown Disney*

Evening time at Downtown Disney in Anaheim, California. Shops, restaurants and street entertainment is the fare of the night. Downtown Disney is a very good place to work on low light techniques and skills. These snaps were taken at ISO 1600 and a few at ISO 3200.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

why are we doing this again, just to see how high we can get the post count or something?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


what's up with this image Gary ??


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up with this image Gary ??
Click to expand...

You have a problem with 2D buildings? It's just a backdrop, I believe of the Blue Mosque in Istanbul.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Good morning LBers.


----------



## mmaria

stopped by to say Hi crazies


----------



## mmaria

oh... did I miss something here?

haven't been around...


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> oh... did I miss something here?
> 
> haven't been around...



Yes, you missed my pictures and haven't liked them yet! 
World Toy Camera Day (10 pics) | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

Good afternoon Marija, here's your daily hug! 

You only missed the usual Leaderboard nonsense.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Lenny.  Here's your hug


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... did I miss something here?
> 
> haven't been around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you missed my pictures and haven't liked them yet!
> World Toy Camera Day (10 pics) | Photography Forum
Click to expand...


I wasn't counting those, since they are posted in the sane side of the forum.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... did I miss something here?
> 
> haven't been around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you missed my pictures and haven't liked them yet!
> World Toy Camera Day (10 pics) | Photography Forum
Click to expand...

done!


----------



## limr

Morning Charlie! A hug back atcha


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> done!



Ah, that's better. Thanks! How for your hug!


----------



## snowbear

Today is my lovely wife's birthday!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Good afternoon Marija, here's your daily hug!
> 
> You only missed the usual Leaderboard nonsense.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that's better. Thanks! How for your hug!
Click to expand...


----------



## mmaria

I'm noticing some changes on tpf 

don't like this blue thing bellow


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Today is my lovely wife's birthday!









happy b-day lovely Charlie's wife!


----------



## limr

Happy birthday, lovely wife!!


----------



## snowbear

She says "Thank You" and smiles.  She now has her second cup of coffee.


----------



## Gary A.

Happy B-day Charlie's lovely wife.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboarders.


----------



## Gary A.

There is no joy in Mudville ...


----------



## mmaria

L, I think you would like today's lunch

roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus


----------



## Gary A.

I may dust off Cookie, give Mary Lou a good brush and go shoot the Howl-o-Ween dog parade in Long Beach.


----------



## Gary A.

or is it dust off Mary Lou and give myself a good brush ...


----------



## Gary A.

What's up Marija?


----------



## snowbear

Good morning Gary.  Here]y your brotherly hug.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> What's up Marija?


eating lunch

what about you Gary?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm noticing some changes on tpf
> 
> don't like this blue thing bellow


The tag search?  I tend to ignore it.  I think it adds phrases you've used a lot, perhaps in consecutive posts.  Mine says "amphibious car," "Good morning,: and "good night."


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Good morning Gary.  Here]y your brotherly hug.


Awww thanks for the hug Charlie. (Gary takes a long and hard look at Charlie's skirt before accepting the hug.)


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
Click to expand...

Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.

But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.
> 
> But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?
Click to expand...




mmaria said:


> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.
> 
> But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

mmmmmmhhhh good ... Toss in some eggs and it could be my breakfast omelette.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus



What, no trout?


----------



## Gary A.

Any B-Day plans?


----------



## snowbear

Not really.  We don't celebrate them that much.


----------



## snowbear

I'll make her a little card or something and give it to her at dinner.  I made her some paper roses for Valentine's one year.


----------



## Gary A.

That's very nice.


----------



## Gary A.

Just revisited your turkey image. Leo, for all the money you've spent on film and development ... you could have purchased a 1D or D4.


----------



## Gary A.

PS- I like Driveway.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus



I'm dehydrating veggies and whatever doesn't fit in the dehydrator will get put into the crockpot with some beans and veggie stock so I can have a big pot of yummy food for the week.

String beans, peppers, zucchini, sweet potato, and probably some squash.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Just revisited you turkey image. Leo, for all the money you've spent on film and development ... you could have purchased a 1D or D4.



The biggest expense is probably the film itself, but bulk loading helps some. I develop the black and white myself and using Caffenol is pretty cheap. Color film is done at a lab, but it's a small shop, and we've gotten to know the folks there pretty well, so we're now getting "insider" prices. $2 for development and we scan it ourselves (Buzz shoots film, too, and we share the scanner.)



Gary A. said:


> PS- I like Driveway.



Thanks


----------



## Gary A.

"A few photos of children while in various foreign countries"

If you haven't seen these images by Philmar ... you should. Wonderful images of children.


----------



## astroNikon

sometimes 600mm is TOO CLOSE
.
.


----------



## Gary A.

Sometimes 70mm is too close.


----------



## Gary A.

Sometimes 8mm is too close.


----------



## Gary A.

Regarding the above image. That is Derek Bordeaux, a jazz singer. I was shooting the Brea Jazz Festival and Bourdeaux starts his performance in the middle of the very crowded dance area.  I start weaving towards him, camera to my eye ... he spots me and starts weaving my way. We don't stop weaving until he bumps his face against my fisheye ... I was shooting the entire time ... and he was singing the entire time. We both had a good laugh and a fist-bump.


----------



## snowbear

Making a late breakfast for my sweetheart - eggs and scrapple.


----------



## bribrius

astroNikon said:


> sometimes 600mm is TOO CLOSE
> .
> .
> View attachment 87820


scoping tail numbers for the dea?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Making a late breakfast for my sweetheart - eggs and scrapple.



Scrapple makes it as far as Maryland?

I like the part about the making breakfast and eggs, but sorry, I can't support the scrapple


----------



## snowbear

Oh, yes.  I don't think it gets much further south, though.  We're kind of a cross-roads, culturally.


----------



## snowbear

And if you were here, we'd have a fruit bowl or something.  Grits OK?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> And if you were here, we'd have a fruit bowl or something.  Grits OK?



I made my peace with grits after a few years in Florida. I kind of like them with sugar and they nearly threw me out of the South for it


----------



## astroNikon

scrapple ?

I thought scrapple was a board game ?
Oh that's scrabble.


----------



## astroNikon

anyone know what kind of birds these are ?


----------



## limr

I'm gonna go with fluffy birds.

Sorry, I gots nothing.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I made my peace with grits after a few years in Florida. I kind of like them with sugar and they nearly threw me out of the South for it


Yeah - butter, salt & pepper.  One of the few things I'll sat at the table.



astroNikon said:


> scrapple ?
> 
> I thought scrapple was a board game ?
> Oh that's scrabble.


After you've taken the bacon, ham, chops, roasts and sausage, you have two things left - scrapple and the oink.

It's a Mid-Atlantic (NY, NJ, MD, DE, PA) thing.


----------



## snowbear

Look like common starlings to me


----------



## Derrel

Introduced in the early 1890’s, the European Starling has become a pest bird in many areas of North America. They appear black, but will shimmer green and purple, and are about 8-9 inches long with a wingspan of 12-16 inches. They will take over nests of other bird species. The calls of this bird are loud with a wide variety of sounds, often imitating calls of other birds. Starlings will invade blueberry plantings in large numbers and feed on fruit by eating them whole and will puncture the fruit with their claws. These birds thrive in areas with dairy and blueberry operations nearby which offer them year round food.


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> Introduced in the early 1890’s, the European Starling has become a pest bird in many areas of North America. They appear black, but will shimmer green and purple, and are about 8-9 inches long with a wingspan of 12-16 inches. They will take over nests of other bird species. The calls of this bird are loud with a wide variety of sounds, often imitating calls of other birds. Starlings will invade blueberry plantings in large numbers and feed on fruit by eating them whole and will puncture the fruit with their claws. These birds thrive in areas with dairy and blueberry operations nearby which offer them year round food.



They are also fond of cities where they hang out in dark alleys with pigeons (rock doves), smoking pot and drinking cheap liquor.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> It's a Mid-Atlantic (NY, NJ, MD, DE, PA) thing.



Only some parts of NY, though. I think Western NY along the PA border, but it never made it here to the suburban area. I never heard of it before I went to Pittsburgh.


----------



## snowbear

Not related to starlings.


----------



## astroNikon

Derrel said:


> Introduced in the early 1890’s, the European Starling has become a pest bird in many areas of North America. They appear black, but will shimmer green and purple, and are about 8-9 inches long with a wingspan of 12-16 inches. They will take over nests of other bird species. The calls of this bird are loud with a wide variety of sounds, often imitating calls of other birds. Starlings will invade blueberry plantings in large numbers and feed on fruit by eating them whole and will puncture the fruit with their claws. These birds thrive in areas with dairy and blueberry operations nearby which offer them year round food.


Yeah, it has the annoying sounds I hear at night.  They seem to like it up in the telephone poles around here.  At least now I know where to throw rocks at night.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Mid-Atlantic (NY, NJ, MD, DE, PA) thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only some parts of NY, though. I think Western NY along the PA border, but it never made it here to the suburban area. I never heard of it before I went to Pittsburgh.
Click to expand...


I think it's predominately PA , MD & DE.  I've been eating it since I was a kid.  I suspect it was from the Philly/Lancaster relatives as opposed to the Virginians.  Certainly not the Carolinans.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Making a late breakfast for my sweetheart - eggs and scrapple.


Had to look-up scrapple. Did you keep score?


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou is back at the trees. I've migrated to the patio.


----------



## Gary A.

According to Wiki:

Scrapple, also known by the Pennsylvania Dutch name panhaas or "pan rabbit,"[1][2] is traditionally a mush of pork scraps and trimmings combined with cornmeal and wheat flour, often buckwheat flour, and spices. The mush is formed into a semi-solid congealed loaf, and slices of the scrapple are then pan-fried before serving. Scraps of meat left over from butchering, not used or sold elsewhere, were made into scrapple to avoid waste. Scrapple is best known as a rural American food of the Mid-Atlantic states (Delaware, Maryland, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Virginia). Scrapple and panhaas are commonly considered an ethnic food of the Pennsylvania Dutch, including the Mennonites and Amish. Scrapple is found in supermarkets throughout the region in both fresh and frozen refrigerated cases.


----------



## Derrel

Speaking of scores...I watched the Utah Utes beat the USC Trojans last night, while chatting on FB with Ron Lane, another TPF college football afficionado...the Leadserboard has three pretty big NCAAF fans...with sm4him and Limr following a couple of teams, Gary A keeping tabs on USC. After the Utah win, I stopped by a link to the Pac-12's FB page...Utah fans were crowing about their win, while many USC fans were pretty disappointed with ,"7-5 Sark" as they are calling him. Anyyyyway....I saw something that I thought funny, a couple of new handles for USC's coach Sarkesian: "*Sarkiffian*", which was funny-funny to me, and also "Kiffin 2.0", which was, eh...moderately funny to me.

Humorous to me was a guy who boasted, "What a great day this has been-UCLA winning and USC losing!" I took a moment to reply to him, pointing out that UCLA's *DOUBLE-overtime win over lowly Colorado* brings with it_ NEGATIVE value_ in the eyes of the Playoff Selection Committee...

Anyway...gonna finish watching the ESPN Replay Michigan at Michigan State game...which I started last night after the Utah win over 'SC...and wow...my gosh, one of the ESPN announcers  pointedly referred to Michigan as being what he calls "*an* *almost team*," as in, "He almost caught that pass; they almost made that block, they almost scored a TD, and so on." OUCH! But watching the Wolverines play last night was painful...they SUCKED, in all facets of the game.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> Speaking of scores...I watched the Utah Utes beat the USC Trojans last night, while chatting on FB with Ron Lane, another TPF college football afficionado...the Leadserboard has three pretty big NCAAF fans...with sm4him and Limr following a couple of teams, Gary A keeping tabs on USC. After the Utah win, I stopped by a link to the Pac-12's FB page...Utah fans were crowing about their win, while many USC fans were pretty disappointed with ,"7-5 Sark" as they are calling him. Anyyyyway....I saw something that I thought funny, a couple of new handles for USC's coach Sarkesian: "*Sarkiffian*", which was funny-funny to me, and also "Kiffin 2.0", which was, eh...moderately funny to me.
> 
> Humorous to me was a guy who boasted, "What a great day this has been-UCLA winning and USC losing!" I took a moment to reply to him, pointing out that UCLA's *DOUBLE-overtime win over lowly Colorado* brings with it_ NEGATIVE value_ in the eyes of the Playoff Selection Committee...
> 
> Anyway...gonna finish watching the ESPN Replay Michigan at Michigan State game...which I started last night after the Utah win over 'SC...and wow...my gosh, one of the ESPN announcers  pointedly referred to Michigan as being what he calls "*an* *almost team*," as in, "He almost caught that pass; they almost made that block, they almost scored a TD, and so on." OUCH! But watching the Wolverines play last night was painful...they SUCKED, in all facets of the game.


Thanks for rubbing it in. Kiffin 2.0 is particularly poignant because Sark and Kiffin were co-coaches at USC in better times under Carroll. (The irregularities notwithstanding.)  

In Sarks favor, is that he inherited a team from Kiffin's recruitment and NC-doubleA restrictions. But Trojans are used to winning ... and losing repeatedly by inches and seconds is of little consolation. So I'm giving Sark the benefit of the doubt. But losing by any measurement sucks.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no trout?
Click to expand...

nope... chicken in a cream sauce for the part of the family that eat meat. I totally forgot to write that, because meat really doesn't matter


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no trout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope... chicken in a cream sauce for the part of the family that eat meat. I totally forgot to write that, because meat really doesn't matter
Click to expand...

Now we're talkin'.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Derrel, Stanford - Oregon ... where's the smart money?


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.
> 
> But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmhhhh good ... Toss in some eggs and it could be my breakfast omelette.
Click to expand...

nope... no eggs with my veggies! don't like eggs. 

I would give you a disagree right here if you weren't one of the LB


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.
> 
> But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmhhhh good ... Toss in some eggs and it could be my breakfast omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope... no eggs with my veggies! don't like eggs.
> 
> I would give you a disagree right here if you weren't one of the LB
Click to expand...

LOL!!! and I'd give one right back at you, lol!


----------



## Derrel

Smart money is likely on Oregon this season. Stanford has been the worst offense in the conference. Reallllly poor offense, and atrocious red zone failures for The Tree. Ducks beat them I think, now that they are finally mostly healthy on the offensive line. Stanford is coming off of a drubbing of Oregon State yesterday ...the Beavers had been playing good D most of the year, but yesterday-an utter collapse in all facets of the game.

I would not be surprised to see Oregon trounce Stanford, actually. This year's Stanford squad has just been...anemic on offense...not the Andrew Luck-led Stanford people got used to for a bit.

I think Oregon beats Stanford and eventually wins the Pac 12 North division, and the conference title as well.


----------



## Gary A.

I agree, Ducks prevail.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> eating lunch
> 
> what about you Gary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, haven't had breakfast yet. I just got up and I'm barely on my second sip of coffee.
> 
> But I'm always interested in food. What do you have in mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> L, I think you would like today's lunch
> 
> roasted broccoli, corn, onion, purple cabbage, carrot, paprika with soya sauce and cheese, zucchini and kuskus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmhhhh good ... Toss in some eggs and it could be my breakfast omelette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope... no eggs with my veggies! don't like eggs.
> 
> I would give you a disagree right here if you weren't one of the LB
Click to expand...


OK, for tomorrow's LB brunch, a buffet:  a variety of fruits; roasted veggies; eggs (chicken, quail and duck); apple smoked bacon; sage sausage; scrapple; country ham; fine cheeses; quiche to order, omelets; fresh trout and salmon; cinnamon rolls; artisan breads and bagels; roasted chicken; pasta and garden salads; and the best cakes and pastries from Scandinavia and North America.  Beverages will include juices, coffee, tea, champagne, light wines, and gløgg.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... hey I have a bottle of gløgg ... is it any good. What does it pair with?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... hey I have a bottle of gløgg ... is it any good. What does it pair with?



Drink enough of it and it will go with anything!

Claret, spices, raisins, almonds, maybe a little aqauvit.  I've had it at the Scandinavian Christmas (Saint Lucy's) Festival with tea cookies, though I'm sure it was the non-alcoholic version,


----------



## snowbear

I guess Sharon is in hiding after the UT game, or teaching Sunday School today.


----------



## snowbear

No, she's here, somewhere - I see her signed in on the front page.  probably trying to get caught up


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I guess Sharon is in hiding after the UT game, or teaching Sunday School today.





snowbear said:


> No, she's here, somewhere - I see her signed in on the front page.  probably trying to get caught up



Yep, trying to keep my eyes open long enough to catch up. Ended up skipping 5-6 pages; I'll go back to read them in a bit, if I'm still awake.
I did have to teach Sunday School this morning; then I came home and took a nap. A very long nap.  REALLY wanted to go out stalking birds this afternoon but I just have no energy whatsoever; don't think I could hold the camera!


----------



## snowbear

Sorry, have a nice nap.


----------



## sm4him

Here's what I got from what I did read:

1. Happy Birthday, Charlie's wife!! My baby boy's bday is Tuesday.

2. Starling, definitely. Starlings, along with house sparrows, are labeled as predatory species, and as such, it is not considered illegal to kill them.
Back in the 60s, there were so many starlings in TN that people could get paid (like a penny each) for killing them. There were times a flock of starlings would make the sky completely black.
The largest flock I've seen in years might have had a thousand or two.

3. No scrapple here. Just chitlins.
I don't like either of them.
Also have pickled pig's feet and pig brains for sale occasionally. Blecch.

4. Charlie, I really like the way you painted Mish's thing.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sorry, have a nice nap.


Oh, I already had the nap.  Well, the first one anyway.
A second may be in order soon.


----------



## sm4him

The game. Oh my, that game.
Well, we had a great time tailgating. Ate and played cornhole, mostly.


----------



## sm4him

That was the longest first quarter of football I've ever witnessed in my life. I thought I was going to require medical attention before that first 15 minutes was finally over. I mean, 20-0 and there were still 9 minutes left in the 1st quarter!!  At that point, I was just prayed Bama didn't hit double digits!

Then we let them have another easy score early in the 2nd, so it was 27-0 before we seemed to even start playing.

But I gotta say: after that horrendous start, we played some ball for the next 2.5 quarters. Outscored them 20-7 from that point on and played some pretty decent football.

Played our no-longer-redshirted QB Dobbs for the first time this year, and he made all the difference!  He made some mistakes, but nothing you wouldn't expect of a young, inexperienced QB getting thrown into his first action of the season against a team like Bama.

IF we could play like we did for the last 2.5 quarters the rest of the year, we'd win our remaining four games and go bowling.


----------



## mmaria

hi ma


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> The game. Oh my, that game.
> Well, we had a great time tailgating. Ate and played cornhole, mostly.



At least it wasn't as bad as Maryland.  At around $50 Million to leave the ACC and join the Big Ten, that was an expensive touchdown.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> hi ma


Hey sweet daughter o' mine!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game. Oh my, that game.
> Well, we had a great time tailgating. Ate and played cornhole, mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wasn't as bad as Maryland.  At around $50 Million to leave the ACC and join the Big Ten, that was an expensive touchdown.
Click to expand...


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ma
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sweet daughter o' mine!
Click to expand...

I feel better already!

it's good to be me sometimes


----------



## snowbear

Jeremy baked a three-way dish:
  Last night, it was a brownie.  This morning, it was a coffee cake.  This evening, it will be history.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game. Oh my, that game.
> Well, we had a great time tailgating. Ate and played cornhole, mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wasn't as bad as Maryland.  At around $50 Million to leave the ACC and join the Big Ten, that was an expensive touchdown.
Click to expand...

Before the end of the 1st quarter, I really was afraid the final was going to look a lot like the TCU v. TTU score, only without the 27 points for the losing team. 
And I was afraid that I was going to have to sit and WATCH the entire, horrible slaughter live--because I couldn't leave before the end of the game, since I was hitching a ride home with friends.

I really was QUITE proud of our boys for not giving up and turning it into a game.


----------



## snowbear

At least it wasn't as bad as Maryland.  At around $50 Million to leave the ACC and join the Big Ten, that was an expensive touchdown.[/QUOTE]
Before the end of the 1st quarter, I really was afraid the final was going to look a lot like the TCU v. TTU score, only without the 27 points for the losing team.
And I was afraid that I was going to have to sit and WATCH the entire, horrible slaughter live--because I couldn't leave before the end of the game, since I was hitching a ride home with friends.

I really was QUITE proud of our boys for not giving up and turning it into a game.[/QUOTE]

We (my parents) had season tickets for the Capitals Hockey games the first five or six years they were here.  The first few years you'd pray they didn't get a penalty because it was almost a guaranteed goal against.  We were jubilant the first time they _tied_  the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## snowbear

Lets try this again.



sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game. Oh my, that game.
> Well, we had a great time tailgating. Ate and played cornhole, mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it wasn't as bad as Maryland.  At around $50 Million to leave the ACC and join the Big Ten, that was an expensive touchdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before the end of the 1st quarter, I really was afraid the final was going to look a lot like the TCU v. TTU score, only without the 27 points for the losing team.
> And I was afraid that I was going to have to sit and WATCH the entire, horrible slaughter live--because I couldn't leave before the end of the game, since I was hitching a ride home with friends.
> 
> I really was QUITE proud of our boys for not giving up and turning it into a game.
Click to expand...


We (my parents) had season tickets for the Capitals Hockey games the first five or six years they were here. The first few years you'd pray they didn't get a penalty because it was almost a guaranteed goal against. We were jubilant the first time they _tied_ the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ma
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sweet daughter o' mine!
Click to expand...



And hello again, my sweet . . . hmm . . . we haven't decided this one yet.  Can I be an uncle?  A very distant uncle?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ma
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sweet daughter o' mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And hello again, my sweet . . . hmm . . . we haven't decided this one yet.  Can I be an uncle?  A very distant uncle?
Click to expand...

Well, you're my LB brother, so that makes sense that you'd be her uncle.


----------



## mmaria

awwww, you mean I have almost a full imaginary family here?


----------



## sm4him

I apologize in advance if there are any Steelers fans here on the LB, but I just gotta say this:

PLEASE, if there is anything right and lovely in this world, do NOT let Pittsburgh win this game wearing those uniforms!! 
Those take ugly to a whole new level!


----------



## snowbear

Oh. My. Gawd.  Did they just dye the white in a prison shirt?


----------



## snowbear

They clash with the refs.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> They clash with the refs.



Those uniforms clash with everything else in the universe. 
Except bumble bees.


----------



## snowbear

Apparently this is the latest Twitter/Facebook *hoax*.


----------



## snowbear

Repeat, folks, it's a hoax.  Not real.  Close your mouth - you know who you are.


----------



## mmaria

off to sleep...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Apparently this is the latest Twitter/Facebook *hoax*.


At least it looks better than these Steelers uniforms.

Actually, I'm thinking of trying to make my own Steelers throwback uniform for Halloween, because these things are truly scary!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> off to sleep...


Night, night. Hope you, and your toes, sleep well.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> off to sleep...



Good night.  Stay warm.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> At least it looks better than these Steelers uniforms.
> 
> Actually, I'm thinking of trying to make my own Steelers throwback uniform for Halloween, because these things are truly scary!



I bet you'll just get rocks in your trick or treat bag!


----------



## snowbear

And empty cans, if you go through Alcoa.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey, anybody home? Still working in the yard.


----------



## astroNikon

Did you know that if you add a bright flashlight instead of an eyepiece to the back of a telescope you end up with a pretty neat searchlight.


----------



## astroNikon

and, theoretically,
if you point it down the street while testing this "theory"
at 3am in the morning you could gain the attention of the local police


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> and, theoretically,
> if you point it down the street while testing this "theory"
> at 3am in the morning you could gain the attention of the local police


Why would the police care if you had a nifty flashlight?


----------



## Gary A.

It is cooling off and Mary Lou and I are done for the day with yard work. A shower and some sushi tonight for dinner.


----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> It is cooling off and Mary Lou and I are done for the day with yard work. A shower and some sushi tonight for dinner.


I wish I could have sushi more. I actually prefer straight up sashimi but, I'll take either.


----------



## snowbear

I bought some one time.  Took it home, fried it up . . . it tasted just like fish.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner was roasted chicken, veggie medley & creamy garlic noodles.


----------



## Gary A.

shefjr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cooling off and Mary Lou and I are done for the day with yard work. A shower and some sushi tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have sushi more. I actually prefer straight up sashimi but, I'll take either.
Click to expand...

There's a ton of places around here.


----------



## snowbear

The deputy chief, my lovely wife's boss, sent her an _Edible Arrangement_ for her birthday.  She shared it with us.  It was delicious.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm hungry ... I may go for the Harbor, 16 pieces of mixed sushi.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> The deputy chief, my lovely wife's boss, sent her an _Edible Arrangement_ for her birthday.  She shared it with us.  It was delicious.


I love that stuff.


----------



## limr

Only 55 posts until 2K.

Don't think I'm going to make it tonight. But I've got the rest of the week, so, meh.


----------



## snowbear

It had grapes, cantaloupe, honeydew melon, strawberries, and pineapple slices shaped like maple leaves.  The pineapple was covered in dark chocolate.


----------



## snowbear

Less than twenty each for three of us.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> It had grapes, cantaloupe, honeydew melon, strawberries, and pineapple slices shaped like maple leaves.  The pineapple was covered in dark chocolate.


I love that stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

I really love it when I'm starving.


----------



## snowbear

Stuff hanging on my wall: A plaque from the old office thanking me for 28+ years of service . . .


----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cooling off and Mary Lou and I are done for the day with yard work. A shower and some sushi tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have sushi more. I actually prefer straight up sashimi but, I'll take either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a ton of places around here.
Click to expand...

There are two in my area (25 minutes away). One is a chain and the other is a family owned place. The owner and wife are both from China and went to school here at UBuffalo. They have a wonderful little restaurant. We just don't get there enough. Life gets in the way all too often.


----------



## snowbear

. . . A plaque from the Maryland Emergency Number Association thanking me for being their first webmaster . . .


----------



## Gary A.

Oh man ... my little body aches.


----------



## Gary A.

shefjr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is cooling off and Mary Lou and I are done for the day with yard work. A shower and some sushi tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have sushi more. I actually prefer straight up sashimi but, I'll take either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a ton of places around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are two in my area (25 minutes away). One is a chain and the other is a family owned place. The owner and wife are both from China and went to school here at UBuffalo. They have a wonderful little restaurant. We just don't get there enough. Life gets in the way all too often.
Click to expand...

My first bite of sushi will be in your honor.


----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> Oh man ... my little body aches.


I did yard work the past two days also. I know the feeling. Have an extra cocktail to relax the muscles. That always works for me.


----------



## snowbear

. . . a photo of a railroad tie with "cmw" (my initials) and some numbers afterwards, taken by a young lady that was in Jeremy's high school photo class . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . a few of  certificates of appreciation - one for a public safety recruiting initiative, another for helping to get the Redskins Stadium operational in time for the opening game.  Neither of these are really important - I was just doing my job . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . a photo I took of the Jim Henson memorial bench and garden at the University of Maryland, College Park . . .


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Less than twenty each for three of us.



You'd have to log in as me, though 

I meant 2K for me. For Leaderboard, it seems our next round number is 11,500.


----------



## snowbear

. . . Jeremy's photo of a sunset with crossing jet contrails, all reflected in a pond . . .


----------



## limr

I'm kinda slow tonight.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> . . . Jeremy's photo of a sunset with crossing jet contrails, all reflected in a pond . . .



Oh, yeah.  I misunderstood.  Sorry.
But I'm still going to finish the wall stuff!


----------



## snowbear

. . . my bodhran . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . a photo I took of Jasper (the baby) a few months before he passed away . . .


----------



## limr

Okay, then I'll do my wall too!


----------



## limr

There's a small slate board where I write random stuff...


----------



## snowbear

. . .  a quote from Confucius I did in my Chinese Calligraphy class . . .


----------



## limr

...a corkboard, from which is hanging a voodoo doll, my UForida tassle attached to a UF button, an Anne Taintor postcard that says, "Bite me," and wooden "LR" initials...


----------



## limr

...an FC Porto scarf slung over the closet door to help me open it since it doesn't have a handle...


----------



## snowbear

. . . the photo "Matlock Pier" by TPFer _Invisible._  I nominated it for POTM in Sept. 2012 and he won so he sent me a print . . .


----------



## limr

...a framed "Story People" drawing that says: "She went everywhere with a basket filled daily with a fresh blueberry muffin. It’s either that or cigarettes, she said. I am only strong enough for a life of partial virtue."
Partial Virtue Prints | StoryPeople


----------



## snowbear

A print of a pen and ink drawing a lady in Tennessee made of one of my royalty free photos.  It's a bumble bee so it might go good with Sharon's Pittsburgh Steelers jersey . . .


----------



## limr

...a huge Rosie the Riveter "We can do it!" poster...


----------



## limr

...three black and white prints...


----------



## snowbear

. . . prints of a Carolina Wren and a Chicakdee that my aunt (an artist, herself) gave us for our wedding . . .


----------



## limr

Oh, I guess that's it.


----------



## snowbear

. . . a map of Maine dated 1897 . . .


----------



## limr

A few months after I first started dating Buzz, I was given a Christmas gift by a man that we both knew since high school, but who was really Buzz's friend more than mine. It turned out to be another Story People print. He said it reminded him of me and Buzz and thought it would be appropriate. I have it framed and hanging in a different room. It says, "You're the strangest person I ever met, she said & I said you too & we decided we'd know each other a long time."   Kindred Spirits Prints | StoryPeople


----------



## snowbear

A craft thing I got for Miriam - it has the front of a house and three hearts . . .


----------



## snowbear

And a silkscreened print of a leaf.  There's other stuff, but I'm too lazy to go see what they are, right now.


----------



## snowbear

keep going, Lenny - almost to post # 11500.


----------



## snowbear

I'll help you sneeze.


----------



## snowbear

Or at least try to make you smile and laugh.


----------



## limr

I've been perusing the Story People site. Now I want a new print. Thinking of this one: Almost New Age Prints | StoryPeople
"Is willing to accept that she creates her own reality except for some of the parts where she can't help but wonder what the hell she was thinking"


----------



## limr

Oooh, or maybe this one: Suitably Ambiguous Prints | StoryPeople
"Today she decided to be suitably ambiguous, so you can think whatever you'd like about her."


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Or at least try to make you smile and laugh.



I do have a little tickle in my nose!


----------



## snowbear

I want this:
https://img1.etsystatic.com/026/1/8084122/il_340x270.587862363_beqr.jpg


----------



## snowbear

Zoe has a toy mouse she wants me to throw (she likes to play fetch) . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . unfortunately, she has played with this one so much that it is only the cover . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . and we've been playing fetch so much this evening that it is soaking wet.


----------



## snowbear

Eleven to go!


----------



## snowbear

Son number one is in Oklahoma, visiting his girlfriend. We have to pick him up from the airport next week.


----------



## snowbear

She will be here at New Years.


----------



## limr

Zelda jumps up on my lap sometimes, headbutts my chin, and then leaps off the chair.


----------



## snowbear

She was here back in July.  She's very nice.


----------



## limr

I feel like going to bed super early tonight.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> She was here back in July.  She's very nice.



Good that you like her.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Zelda jumps up on my lap sometimes, headbutts my chin, and then leaps off the chair.



If I ignore Zoe, meaning I don't throw the mouse for her within two seconds, she will meow and tap my leg . . . "Look at me, daddy, throw the mousie."


----------



## limr

I'm glad I like Buzz's parents and they seem to like me. It makes things a lot easier.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda jumps up on my lap sometimes, headbutts my chin, and then leaps off the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ignore Zoe, meaning I don't throw the mouse for her within two seconds, she will meow and tap my leg . . . "Look at me, daddy, throw the mousie."
Click to expand...



Awww, sweet!


----------



## snowbear

Two to go, then you can go to bed.


----------



## snowbear

And here we go . . . (fireworks)


----------



## snowbear

Good night, Lenny.  I'll catch you in the morning, over coffee.  Sweet dreams.


----------



## limr

Since I broke out Hildegard (the hot water bottle), I've had both cats sleeping close to my feet. In the morning when I pull Hildy out from under the covers, I will often come back into the bedroom to find Mrs Parker perched right on top of the bottle.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Good night, Lenny.  I'll catch you in the morning, over coffee.  Sweet dreams.



Thanks, Charlie! It was fun getting to 11,500 with ya!


----------



## snowbear

You, too.


----------



## Gary A.

Man ... just missed 11500. Sushi was good. It hit the spot.


----------



## Gary A.

Anybody home?


----------



## tirediron

Yasssssssssssss?


----------



## Gary A.

There we go, a same time zone guy. Hola.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and, theoretically,
> if you point it down the street while testing this "theory"
> at 3am in the morning you could gain the attention of the local police
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the police care if you had a nifty flashlight?
Click to expand...

a really bright 10 inch wide flashlight


----------



## Gary A.

A baby Klieg light. Cool.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I really love it when I'm starving.


I just had a few avocado burritos.  yummy


----------



## Gary A.

Today, when we were trimming the avocado tree we picked three that are almost ready.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Anybody home?





tirediron said:


> Yasssssssssssss?





Gary A. said:


> There we go, a same time zone guy. Hola.



Except he's Canadian.
So you have to end all sentences in "eh" ...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Today, when we were trimming the avocado tree we picked three that are almost ready.


I bought mine at the store.
Avocado trees have an issue with the Michigan weather.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yasssssssssssss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, a same time zone guy. Hola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's Canadian.
> So you have to end all sentences in "eh" ...
Click to expand...

Maybe that's why he never responded.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, when we were trimming the avocado tree we picked three that are almost ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine at the store.
> Avocado trees have an issue with the Michigan weather.
Click to expand...

I imagine they were pricey.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yasssssssssssss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, a same time zone guy. Hola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's Canadian.
> So you have to end all sentences in "eh" ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's why he never responded.
Click to expand...

yeah  "hola" is south of you
"eh" is north


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, when we were trimming the avocado tree we picked three that are almost ready.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine at the store.
> Avocado trees have an issue with the Michigan weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine they were pricey.
Click to expand...

The trees?

You have to grow them from he seed doohickie.  So kinda cheap.


----------



## Gary A.

No, the fruit in Michigan ... I think would be pricey.


----------



## Gary A.

I guess another gallery ...


----------



## Gary A.

*Palos Verdes Peninsula*

*




*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> No, the fruit in Michigan ... I think would be pricey.


we have to import it from texas, california, argentina, brazil, and antarctica.

bag of 5 small ones for $3.88 from walmart


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> No, the fruit in Michigan ... I think would be pricey.


we have to import it from texas, california, argentina, brazil, and antarctica.

bag of 5 small ones for $3.88 from walmart


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the fruit in Michigan ... I think would be pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> we have to import it from texas, california, argentina, brazil, and antarctica.
> 
> bag of 5 small ones for $3.88 from walmart
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> No, the fruit in Michigan ... I think would be pricey.


we have to import it from texas, california, argentina, brazil, and antarctica.

bag of 5 small ones for $3.88 from walmart


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Astro, I think you're stuttering.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## tirediron

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yasssssssssssss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go, a same time zone guy. Hola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's Canadian.
> So you have to end all sentences in "eh" ...
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Astro, I think you're stuttering.


my web browser is
that post is still not posted in my other window.
been getting errors lately and TPF wasn't working for a bit.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Astro, I think you're stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> my web browser is
> that post is still not posted in my other window.
> been getting errors lately and TPF wasn't working for a bit.
Click to expand...

I get a three count for that post.


----------



## Gary A.

*Poncho Sanchez - 2009 Brea Jazz Festival*

*




*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

so who I the leader now, and why all the posting again?


----------



## mmaria




----------



## mmaria

first day at the work after 2,5 weeks and no one is around to drink coffee with me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

that means that I have to go see other places here... 
gone..
maybe say something sweet about some photo..


----------



## bribrius

goodmorning mmaria


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> goodmorning mmaria


lateeveningtherebri?


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodmorning mmaria
> 
> 
> 
> lateeveningtherebri?
Click to expand...

2:30 a.m.   Trolling forums while I sort through pics.


----------



## bribrius

probably should get my but to bed soon though or waking up and getting the kids off to school is going to be unfun.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> 2:30 a.m.   Trolling forums while I sort through pics.


why not sleeping instead?
wearing a funny pajamas?


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> probably should get my but to bed soon though or waking up and getting the kids off to school is going to be unfun.


when do they have to go up?
how old are you bri?


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably should get my but to bed soon though or waking up and getting the kids off to school is going to be unfun.
> 
> 
> 
> when do they have to go up?
> how old are you bri?
Click to expand...

39. the oldest needs to be up at six, she needs a hour to do her hair to be on the school bus for seven. Otherwise I end up driving her to school she misses the bus. The second I get up at seven, he needs to be on the bus at 7:45.
I haven't worked since six months ago when I had a stroke. so still not working but I try to get the kids off. I was used to getting up at at four thirty a.m. anyway for work.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2:30 a.m.   Trolling forums while I sort through pics.
> 
> 
> 
> why not sleeping instead?
> wearing a funny pajamas?
Click to expand...

no. just going through photos. I sleep in blue jeans only wear funny pajamas during the day.


----------



## mmaria

wait a minute... you had a stroke!?


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> wait a minute... you had a stroke!?


umm. yeah. In march.  couldn't walk at first but now I am walking talking and driving cars again. so I am getting better. Just get real dizzy and messed in the head. But I am getting around, getting stronger.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute... you had a stroke!?
> 
> 
> 
> umm. yeah. In march.  couldn't walk at first but now I am walking talking and driving cars again. so I am getting better. Just get real dizzy and messed in the head. But I am getting around, getting stronger.
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear that you had a stroke, you're too young... and I'm really glad you're better. As the time passes by you'll fully recover!


still think you're weirdo though


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute... you had a stroke!?
> 
> 
> 
> umm. yeah. In march.  couldn't walk at first but now I am walking talking and driving cars again. so I am getting better. Just get real dizzy and messed in the head. But I am getting around, getting stronger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that you had a stroke, you're too young... and I'm really glad you're better. As the time passes by you'll fully recover!
> 
> 
> still think you're weirdo though
Click to expand...

lol. probably wont fully recover I will most likely have some lingering deficits and residuals. Like my balance aint so grand, headaches, dizzy, vertigo.  stuff that basically makes me really cranky and I turn into a dick. Patience level and attention span i noticed went down hill. My wife says i am a even bigger azzhole now than i was before. Getting stronger though I am a pretty tough cookie. I go to a rehab place for brain trauma as outpatient where they test me and have me work on attention span and my swearing and see if I can walk around things without falling down from being dizzy basically. I was messed up in the head before anyway though not sure what their problem is.


----------



## bribrius

"Dad. I'm tired, can we go back now?"

lol


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> My wife says i am a even bigger azzhole now than i was before.


and I completely believe in that


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> I was messed up in the head before anyway though not sure what their problem is.


you're funny sometimes


----------



## mmaria

now GO TO SLEEP

YOUR BRAIN NEEDS SLEEP


----------



## mmaria




----------



## mmaria




----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


>


yeah I am. couple hours shut eye. Good night.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> yeah I am. couple hours shut eye. Good night.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

Looks like I'm gaining on everyone

Slackers !!!


----------



## mmaria

morning astro


----------



## sm4him

Morning/Afternoon, LB'ers!

I actually slept late this morning; just now finishing up the first cup of coffee. Sat and watched the sun come up while drinking the first half of it.
Going to be a beautiful day here; too bad I gotta go sit in an office and stare at a computer all day.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Morning/Afternoon, LB'ers!
> 
> I actually slept late this morning; just now finishing up the first cup of coffee. Sat and watched the sun come up while drinking the first half of it.
> Going to be a beautiful day here; too bad I gotta go sit in an office and stare at a computer all day.


Morning/Afternoon 

the second cup of coffee, not so beautiful day because it's sooo cold and in the office, staring at the computer all day... 

two more hours to go


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon, LB'ers!
> 
> I actually slept late this morning; just now finishing up the first cup of coffee. Sat and watched the sun come up while drinking the first half of it.
> Going to be a beautiful day here; too bad I gotta go sit in an office and stare at a computer all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon
> 
> the second cup of coffee, not so beautiful day because it's sooo cold and in the office, staring at the computer all day...
> 
> two more hours to go
Click to expand...


I'm not even AT work yet, so I have over 8 hours to go...
Going to be in the mid-70s here the next few days, then cooler again by the weekend.


----------



## sm4him

Yesterday, I actually got to ride with the top down on the convertible again, first time in weeks. Going to have to enjoy that as much as I can the next few days, because this might be the last really warm spell until next spring.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Looks like I'm gaining on everyone
> 
> Slackers !!!


Good morning, my Michigan brother.  Slackers?   Well, maybe. 




sm4him said:


> Morning/Afternoon, LB'ers!
> 
> I actually slept late this morning; just now finishing up the first cup of coffee. Sat and watched the sun come up while drinking the first half of it.
> Going to be a beautiful day here; too bad I gotta go sit in an office and stare at a computer all day.



Good morning, my wonderful sis.  I slept in, too.    But now I have my coffee, so the world is good again.



mmaria said:


> Morning/Afternoon
> 
> the second cup of coffee, not so beautiful day because it's sooo cold and in the office, staring at the computer all day...
> 
> two more hours to go



Good afternoon, sweet niece.  This will get you warm!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon, LB'ers!
> 
> I actually slept late this morning; just now finishing up the first cup of coffee. Sat and watched the sun come up while drinking the first half of it.
> Going to be a beautiful day here; too bad I gotta go sit in an office and stare at a computer all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/Afternoon
> 
> the second cup of coffee, not so beautiful day because it's sooo cold and in the office, staring at the computer all day...
> 
> two more hours to go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not even AT work yet, so I have over 8 hours to go...
> Going to be in the mid-70s here the next few days, then cooler again by the weekend.
Click to expand...



Jeremy's allergies got so bad, yesterday, that we had to closr the windows and turn on the A/C.  It's supposed to get close to 80 again, this week.


----------



## sm4him

Although, you never really know around here. There have been years where we have snow/ice/freezing temps at Thanksgiving (late November) and Christmas, and then there have been years when it's T-shirt weather at that time.

I like the T-shirt weather much better.


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Charlie!
Hang on a minute; I'll go get my second cup and join you while you have your first.


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> morning astro


Good morning


----------



## limr

Morning everyone!

First of all - Astro, you're gaining because your computer blips are postwhoring for you!


----------



## limr

Marija, if you didn't get to work in the middle of the night, more people would be here


----------



## limr

T-shirt weather in November? You have no idea how much anxiety that idea gives me. It's bad enough we're going to have another little spat this week up to 67F, I think.


----------



## astroNikon

I was going to post something really important but I forgot what it was.


Oh yeah, research has shown that chocolate may reverse old age memory loss ==> Compound in cocoa found to reverse age-related memory loss - The Washington Post

The biggest problem is you need to eat about 7 full size dark chocolate bars a day.  Well, that might not be a problem.
The research was funded by Hersey or one of those chocolate companies.

oh yeah, I remember now, it has to do with old age memory.  Oh wait, I already posted that above.


----------



## limr

Astro's update shows that I have 33 posts until I hit 2K for the month. 

I'ma get 'er done today.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> T-shirt weather in November? You have no idea how much anxiety that idea gives me. It's bad enough we're going to have another little spat this week up to 67F, I think.


My eyes may be deceiving me but are you gals going to have a wet t-shirt contest in november ?


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


>


that's kinda scary to fall to sleep to


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt weather in November? You have no idea how much anxiety that idea gives me. It's bad enough we're going to have another little spat this week up to 67F, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes may be deceiving me but are you gals going to have a wet t-shirt contest in november ?
Click to expand...


Was there something in that article about needing chocolate to improve eyesight as well


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> First of all - Astro, you're gaining because your computer blips are postwhoring for you!


I have a change of passing up Gary too


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt weather in November? You have no idea how much anxiety that idea gives me. It's bad enough we're going to have another little spat this week up to 67F, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes may be deceiving me but are you gals going to have a wet t-shirt contest in november ?
Click to expand...


If *I* participated in a wet Tshirt contest, the prize would have to be free therapy for everyone who had to see that.


----------



## mmaria

oh guys....

I don't know what to do...

lasik is inevitable for me... but I just keep postponing it

I've just talked on the phone about one more experience with lasik... all good, but somehow I'm not ready yet


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt weather in November? You have no idea how much anxiety that idea gives me. It's bad enough we're going to have another little spat this week up to 67F, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes may be deceiving me but are you gals going to have a wet t-shirt contest in november ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was there something in that article about needing chocolate to improve eyesight as well
Click to expand...

wait, let me get my glasses out
<a href="Clipart - magnifying glass"><img src="https://openclipart.org/people/mcol/mcol_magnifying_glass.svg" /></a>

if you put chocolate of your eyes, well, you can't see very well especially if it melts into your eyeballs.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Lenny, and Lenny's kitties!  I think I might let Zoe and Bell post today.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> I have a change of passing up Gary too



That'll be one hell of a computer postwhoring blip!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> My eyes may be deceiving me but are you gals going to have a wet t-shirt contest in november ?



I'll sponsor this, at my place. Wait a minute, my lovely wife is saying something . . . "What, dear?  OK." . . .

nevermind.  bad idea.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Astro's update shows that I have 33 posts until I hit 2K for the month.
> 
> I'ma get 'er done today.


go !
go !!
*go !!!*
*go !!!!*


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> oh guys....
> 
> I don't know what to do...
> 
> lasik is inevitable for me... but I just keep postponing it
> 
> I've just talked on the phone about one more experience with lasik... all good, but somehow I'm not ready yet



I've thought about it but, for me, glasses are not that much of an inconvenience.


----------



## Stradawhovious

11,630 posts.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh guys....
> 
> I don't know what to do...
> 
> lasik is inevitable for me... but I just keep postponing it
> 
> I've just talked on the phone about one more experience with lasik... all good, but somehow I'm not ready yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about it but, for me, glasses are not that much of an inconvenience.
Click to expand...

in the last 6 months my eyes have gotten worse again.
step by step ...

I wonder how my eyes would be if I got surgery on them.  I'd be wearing glasses again.


----------



## snowbear

Ugh.  Zoe has bought me the gutted toy mouse to play fetch with.  Back in a minute - I'm going to get a better one out of her toy box.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I've thought about it but, for me, glasses are not that much of an inconvenience.


 well if I could wear glasses I wouldn't think about lasik, but my vision can't be corrected with glasses and my eyes are becoming more and more sensitive

right now, I shouldn't be wearing contacts f.e because I have conjunctivitis but I must wear them and that makes things worse


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> in the last 6 months my eyes have gotten worse again.
> step by step ...
> 
> I wonder how my eyes would be if I got surgery on them.  I'd be wearing glasses again.


 depends really... 
I assume your diopter goes in + now, if you already have - then you're not a candidate for lasik


----------



## limr

Ack! Didn't mean to disappear but my power went out for about 30 seconds!


----------



## limr

That meant I had to wait for the cable to reset, and it usually means I have to unplug the wireless router and then plug it back in to reroute. Otherwise, I show "Connected" to the Internet but nothing actually goes through.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about it but, for me, glasses are not that much of an inconvenience.
> 
> 
> 
> well if I could wear glasses I wouldn't think about lasik, but my vision can't be corrected with glasses and my eyes are becoming more and more sensitive
> 
> right now, I shouldn't be wearing contacts f.e because I have conjunctivitis but I must wear them and that makes things worse
Click to expand...


I can sympathize. The idea of any sort of surgery on the eyes is scary. No matter how many "good" stories you hear, the ones that didn't end well are out there too. Plus, just the idea of someone messin' with my eyeball...ewwww.

I have TERRIBLE vision. It's about 20/800 without my glasses. Even with them, it can't be corrected to anything like 20/20.
But the even bigger problem is that I have "floaters." LOTS of floaters. My eye Dr. says I have more floaters than anyone he's ever seen.  And not only does that get in the way of your vision (and make you highly irritable sometimes), it also apparently means that I am at higher risk of a retinal tear.


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the last 6 months my eyes have gotten worse again.
> step by step ...
> 
> I wonder how my eyes would be if I got surgery on them.  I'd be wearing glasses again.
> 
> 
> 
> depends really...
> I assume your diopter goes in + now, if you already have - then you're not a candidate for lasik
Click to expand...

yup, turned up + for a while now.

for a couple months I was going crazy because my eyes with the camera in focus was all over the place.
I found out that when I was pulling my camera out of the bag my finger was rolling the diopter dial .... I did one photo shoot where I had to rely on the camera's AF system totally as everything I saw was OOF.

Now I check focus once in a while in relation to the diopter setting.


----------



## limr

PITA. It freaked me out, though, because I still have to take a shower before work. We're on well water, so no power=no water.

I almost had to take a ho bath!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> That meant I had to wait for the cable to reset, and it usually means I have to unplug the wireless router and then plug it back in to reroute. Otherwise, I show "Connected" to the Internet but nothing actually goes through.


Precious postwhoring moments, gone forever.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> 11,630 posts.


*Back when we were young and naive*


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> PITA. It freaked me out, though, because I still have to take a shower before work. We're on well water, so no power=no water.
> 
> I almost had to take a ho bath!


Aaaaannnndddd, speaking of work: I should  be there now.

Gotta go. Back in a bit I hope.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> That meant I had to wait for the cable to reset, and it usually means I have to unplug the wireless router and then plug it back in to reroute. Otherwise, I show "Connected" to the Internet but nothing actually goes through.


My TPF wasn't working last night at all.  Was this place down for a while ?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That meant I had to wait for the cable to reset, and it usually means I have to unplug the wireless router and then plug it back in to reroute. Otherwise, I show "Connected" to the Internet but nothing actually goes through.
> 
> 
> 
> Precious postwhoring moments, gone forever.
Click to expand...


Good thing I have my admin job so I can catch up on my postwhoring!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That meant I had to wait for the cable to reset, and it usually means I have to unplug the wireless router and then plug it back in to reroute. Otherwise, I show "Connected" to the Internet but nothing actually goes through.
> 
> 
> 
> My TPF wasn't working last night at all.  Was this place down for a while ?
Click to expand...


I have no idea. I closed my laptop around 10:30 last night and did an in-depth study of the inside of my eyelids for the next many hours.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I can sympathize. The idea of any sort of surgery on the eyes is scary. No matter how many "good" stories you hear, the ones that didn't end well are out there too. Plus, just the idea of someone messin' with my eyeball...ewwww.
> 
> I have TERRIBLE vision. It's about 20/800 without my glasses. Even with them, it can't be corrected to anything like 20/20.
> But the even bigger problem is that I have "floaters." LOTS of floaters. My eye Dr. says I have more floaters than anyone he's ever seen.  And not only does that get in the way of your vision (and make you highly irritable sometimes), it also apparently means that I am at higher risk of a retinal tear.


I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> My TPF wasn't working last night at all.  Was this place down for a while ?



No.  I was in and out of here until about oh-one-hundred and it seemed to be working.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> yup, turned up + for a while now.
> 
> for a couple months I was going crazy because my eyes with the camera in focus was all over the place.
> I found out that when I was pulling my camera out of the bag my finger was rolling the diopter dial .... I did one photo shoot where I had to rely on the camera's AF system totally as everything I saw was OOF.
> 
> Now I check focus once in a while in relation to the diopter setting.


how old are you?

I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate

having troubles with sight SUCKS!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest



It just means her eyes (like mine) are whacked.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just means her eyes (like mine) are whacked.
Click to expand...

and like mine also


----------



## limr

Okay, I'm going to take my shower now before any more power burps!


----------



## snowbear

Lenny, we are real lucky with power.  The utilities in most of Waldorf / St. Charles are underground so we don't have issues with wind, icy wires or struck poles causing outages in the neighborhoods.  After hurricane Sandy blew through here, the traffic lights along US 301 were out, but we never got a blink at the apartment.  It it does go out, it's a problem at the substation.


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!


Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
Click to expand...

 
That's right up there with "Are  you pregnant?"


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
Click to expand...


You certainly don't ask women.
So, Astro, how many summers HAVE you seen?


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right up there with "Are  you pregnant?"
Click to expand...


The answer to that question is usually self revealing, in time.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right up there with "Are  you pregnant?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to that question is usually self revealing, in time.
Click to expand...

 
Still a question that shouldn't be asked. Ever. Even if there is a baby visibly crowning...

It's a recipe for an awkward moment.

Just saying.


----------



## mmaria

oh...  #$%$&#$&/(%$/%&$/&!!!!


that's a really SIMPLE QUESTION!!!


NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE FUSS ABOUT IT

AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER ASK THAT QUESTION HERE AGAIN


----------



## Stradawhovious

mmaria said:


> oh...  #$%$&#$&/(%$/%&$/&!!!!
> 
> 
> that's a really SIMPLE QUESTION!!!
> 
> 
> NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE FUSS ABOUT IT
> 
> AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER ASK THAT QUESTION HERE AGAIN


 

So how old are you?   

And please stop yelling.  I'm a delicate flower.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> oh...  #$%$&#$&/(%$/%&$/&!!!!
> 
> 
> that's a really SIMPLE QUESTION!!!
> 
> 
> NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE FUSS ABOUT IT
> 
> AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER ASK THAT QUESTION HERE AGAIN



Don't worry about it, it's OK.


----------



## mmaria

Stradawhovious said:


> So how old are you?


 well, apparently I can't answer on that question here



> And please stop yelling.  I'm a delicate flower.


you're really not... and you should get used to it

I'm yelling when I'm annoyed by these kind of $%&%&#&&$#"!"&&&$)(&%$$$$$


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly don't ask women.
> So, Astro, how many summers HAVE you seen?
Click to expand...

Close to, but not quite, 50 summers.

I still recall rowing through the Boston harbor with some Mr. Washington dude and watching people throwing tea into the harbor.  We were filling up buckets of tea for a later tea party.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly don't ask women.
> So, Astro, how many summers HAVE you seen?
Click to expand...

I'm not pregnant either.


----------



## Stradawhovious

mmaria said:


> I'm yelling when I'm annoyed by these kind of $%&%&#&&$#"!"&&&$)(&%$$$$$


 

[sniffle]


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Don't worry about it, it's OK.


 awwww, like a real uncle


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I'm not pregnant either.


 

WHEW!!  Saves me the trouble of asking.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know you shouldn't be asking people that question ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly don't ask women.
> So, Astro, how many summers HAVE you seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to, but not quite, 50 summers.
> 
> I still recall rowing through the Boston harbor with some Mr. Washington dude and watching people throwing tea into the harbor.  We were filling up buckets of tea for a later tea party.
Click to expand...


Yes they were.  You should have seen it when the Mayflower got here.  I told the guy standing next to me "There goes the neighborhood!"


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> well, apparently I can't answer on that question here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And please stop yelling.  I'm a delicate flower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're really not... and you should get used to it
> 
> I'm yelling when I'm annoyed by these kind of $%&%&#&&$#"!"&&&$)(&%$$$$$
Click to expand...

was just pulling your leg .. .a joke .... 

yes, I never understood why women should not be asked that question.
Why not ...  instead we have to ask to see their drivers license because we have to lie and say they look like they are 18 and can't believe they are any older.

most ppl don't believe I'm as old as I am when they meet and see me.
but old age has it's problems .. I can't crank start my model T car as well as I used to.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> most ppl don't believe I'm as old as I am when they meet and see me.
> but old age has it's problems .. I can't crank start my model T car as well as I used to.


 
Didn't you sit behind Jesus in second grade?  I heard he was a prankster.


----------



## snowbear

Marija, the issue is cultural, more than anything else.  Don't worry, we still love you.


----------



## snowbear

When I got married, my lovely wife told me I looked like a five year old with a mustache.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize. The idea of any sort of surgery on the eyes is scary. No matter how many "good" stories you hear, the ones that didn't end well are out there too. Plus, just the idea of someone messin' with my eyeball...ewwww.
> 
> I have TERRIBLE vision. It's about 20/800 without my glasses. Even with them, it can't be corrected to anything like 20/20.
> But the even bigger problem is that I have "floaters." LOTS of floaters. My eye Dr. says I have more floaters than anyone he's ever seen.  And not only does that get in the way of your vision (and make you highly irritable sometimes), it also apparently means that I am at higher risk of a retinal tear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest
Click to expand...

Without my glasses, I can see things at 20 feet/6 meters, about as clearly as the average person can at 800 ft/approx. 243.8 meters.
The floaters are tiny, nearly transparent things that just seem to "float" in your vision. A lot of people have one or two of them and they may not even notice them unless they "float" into just the right place. But I have so many that they ALWAYS obstruct my sight somewhat.

Take a clear plastic bag. Now draw a whole bunch of tiny little squiggly lines on it with a marker. Hold that up to your eyes. Then imagine those tiny little squiggly lines also MOVING around constantly.

That's what it's like to be me.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize. The idea of any sort of surgery on the eyes is scary. No matter how many "good" stories you hear, the ones that didn't end well are out there too. Plus, just the idea of someone messin' with my eyeball...ewwww.
> 
> I have TERRIBLE vision. It's about 20/800 without my glasses. Even with them, it can't be corrected to anything like 20/20.
> But the even bigger problem is that I have "floaters." LOTS of floaters. My eye Dr. says I have more floaters than anyone he's ever seen.  And not only does that get in the way of your vision (and make you highly irritable sometimes), it also apparently means that I am at higher risk of a retinal tear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without my glasses, I can see things at 20 feet/6 meters, about as clearly as the average person can at 800 ft/approx. 243.8 meters.
> The floaters are tiny, nearly transparent things that just seem to "float" in your vision. A lot of people have one or two of them and they may not even notice them unless they "float" into just the right place. But I have so many that they ALWAYS obstruct my sight somewhat.
> 
> Take a clear plastic bag. Now draw a whole bunch of tiny little squiggly lines on it with a marker. Hold that up to your eyes. Then imagine those tiny little squiggly lines also MOVING around constantly.
> 
> That's what it's like to be me.
Click to expand...


I get floaters, too, but it's not too bad.  One time, I was able to trick the DMV into not giving me a corrective lens restriction on my license (I've worn glasses sporadically since I was eight) by not wearing them for a day or two before I renewed.  Not anymore.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right up there with "Are  you pregnant?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to that question is usually self revealing, in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still a question that shouldn't be asked. Ever. Even if there is a baby visibly crowning...
> 
> It's a recipe for an awkward moment.
> 
> Just saying.
Click to expand...


When I worked for a publishing company here, we had several editor-in-chiefs for various magazines who would only come in during production of their magazine. Many of them actually lived elsewhere, even in different countries.  This one guy was from England; he was always brash and generally clueless, not really a good combination.

So, he comes in one time during the production cycle for his magazine, and gets on the elevator with my boss. He looks at her and says, "Oh, I didn't know you were expecting. When are you due?"

Her baby was a little over a year old.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> oh...  #$%$&#$&/(%$/%&$/&!!!!
> 
> 
> that's a really SIMPLE QUESTION!!!
> 
> 
> NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE FUSS ABOUT IT
> 
> AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER ASK THAT QUESTION HERE AGAIN



I'm 53. I don't honestly care who knows it. I never really understood the fuss either.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can sympathize. The idea of any sort of surgery on the eyes is scary. No matter how many "good" stories you hear, the ones that didn't end well are out there too. Plus, just the idea of someone messin' with my eyeball...ewwww.
> 
> I have TERRIBLE vision. It's about 20/800 without my glasses. Even with them, it can't be corrected to anything like 20/20.
> But the even bigger problem is that I have "floaters." LOTS of floaters. My eye Dr. says I have more floaters than anyone he's ever seen.  And not only does that get in the way of your vision (and make you highly irritable sometimes), it also apparently means that I am at higher risk of a retinal tear.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really having a hard time following your usa 20/20 vision way of saying or something... obviously I know what's 20/20 but have troubles with the rest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without my glasses, I can see things at 20 feet/6 meters, about as clearly as the average person can at 800 ft/approx. 243.8 meters.
> The floaters are tiny, nearly transparent things that just seem to "float" in your vision. A lot of people have one or two of them and they may not even notice them unless they "float" into just the right place. But I have so many that they ALWAYS obstruct my sight somewhat.
> 
> Take a clear plastic bag. Now draw a whole bunch of tiny little squiggly lines on it with a marker. Hold that up to your eyes. Then imagine those tiny little squiggly lines also MOVING around constantly.
> 
> That's what it's like to be me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get floaters, too, but it's not too bad.  One time, I was able to trick the DMV into not giving me a corrective lens restriction on my license (I've worn glasses sporadically since I was eight) by not wearing them for a day or two before I renewed.  Not anymore.
Click to expand...

Without my glasses, I wouldn't be able to find the little machine that tests your vision, so that would probably give it away.
My eyes have been that bad ever since I was in second grade.

I actually almost HOPE I'll end up with cataracts, because every family member who has had cataract surgery has been able to quit wearing their glasses!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh...  #$%$&#$&/(%$/%&$/&!!!!
> 
> 
> that's a really SIMPLE QUESTION!!!
> 
> 
> NEVER UNDERSTOOD THE FUSS ABOUT IT
> 
> AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER ASK THAT QUESTION HERE AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 53. I don't honestly care who knows it. I never really understood the fuss either.
Click to expand...


Some cultures are more secretive about things.  Vanity plays a large part, too.
I'm proud to be 56.  I've known people that didn't make it this far for various reasons.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Without my glasses, I can see things at 20 feet/6 meters, about as clearly as the average person can at 800 ft/approx. 243.8 meters.
> The floaters are tiny, nearly transparent things that just seem to "float" in your vision. A lot of people have one or two of them and they may not even notice them unless they "float" into just the right place. But I have so many that they ALWAYS obstruct my sight somewhat.
> 
> Take a clear plastic bag. Now draw a whole bunch of tiny little squiggly lines on it with a marker. Hold that up to your eyes. Then imagine those tiny little squiggly lines also MOVING around constantly.
> 
> That's what it's like to be me.


thank you for explaining me that, I was always wondering about it


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Without my glasses, I can see things at 20 feet/6 meters, about as clearly as the average person can at 800 ft/approx. 243.8 meters.


 well you're way better than me


----------



## bribrius

had lasik like 15 years ago. I can drive and read without glasses but I still wear them because I see better with them and I get the tinting ones because my eyes are sensitive to light. I have noticed my eyes have gotten worse since I first had lasik as it has been so long, but are still quite a bit better I think than what they would be otherwise. And if I lose my glasses now it doesn't matter I wont freak out I can see anyway.

when I first had lasik I never wore them. Last couple years though my eyes are like 20/40 or something so a mild correction makes me see a little better.


----------



## snowbear

Just out of curiosity, Marija, how do they measure vision there?


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Her baby was a little over a year old.


 
 One of my Exes was pregnant when I met her... we played on pool league together.  Long story short we where shooting nine-ball one night about a month after she delivered, and the waitress came over... "When is your baby due?"

Her response, she looked her dead in the eyes and said "Last month, b*tch." then she turned around and went back to playing.

I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Gary A.

Bonjour Leaderboarders ...


----------



## Gary A.

I get asked that question all the time.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, turned up + for a while now.
> 
> for a couple months I was going crazy because my eyes with the camera in focus was all over the place.
> I found out that when I was pulling my camera out of the bag my finger was rolling the diopter dial .... I did one photo shoot where I had to rely on the camera's AF system totally as everything I saw was OOF.
> 
> Now I check focus once in a while in relation to the diopter setting.
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you?
> 
> I'm apparently a good candidate for lasik, but when you reach certain ages and have troubles like you do, makes you a not good candidate
> 
> having troubles with sight SUCKS!
Click to expand...

you should seriously consider it. I had mine done in montreal. The pre stuff takes some time doing the measuring but the actual procedure I think took only ten minutes. Two days in a hotel room and I was driving home with no glasses. And I was one of those people that couldn't even stand putting contacts in but it was worth the ten minutes of freaking out. Other thing is the cost. Figure it cost me fourteen hundred I think, but I went years without buying contacts or glasses. Huge money savings. Imagine the technology is way better now it was still fairly new back then. I have contemplated seeing if I could get it done again.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I get asked that question all the time.


When are you expecting ?


----------



## snowbear

Zoe posts:

z,.;-0hh                      sw


----------



## Stradawhovious

And those of you looking into lasik even if you are a good candidate, with present technology you only have a 10% chance of getting to 20/20 vision.

Read the fine print.

Personally I will stick with glasses until the success rate is a little higher.


----------



## bribrius

Stradawhovious said:


> And those of you looking into lasik even if you are a good candidate, with present technology you only have a 10% chance of getting to 20/20 vision.
> 
> Read the fine print.
> 
> Personally I will stick with glasses until the success rate is a little higher.


There is only so much correction they are capable of doing.
it isn't about being 20/20, it is about being as close to that as you can. There isn't many people that are 20/20 even that don't wear glasses from birth. Even if you don't get to 20/20 if you don't have to reach around in the morning blind trying to find your glasses you are way better off.


----------



## Stradawhovious

bribrius said:


> There is only so much correction they are capable of doing.
> it isn't about being 20/20, it is about being as close to that as you can. There isn't many people that are 20/20 even that don't wear glasses from birth. Even if you don't get to 20/20 if you don't have to reach around in the morning blind trying to find your glasses you are way better off.


 
I guess for me spending thousands of dollars for the liberty of not having to wear my glasses to find my glasses isn't carrot enough to chase after.

To each their own.


----------



## sm4him

Beatles: Drive My Car


----------



## sm4him

Jimmy Buffett: Everybody's On The Run


----------



## snowbear

Oh.  My mug is empty.  BRB.


----------



## sm4him

Irish Rovers: The Wind That Shakes The Corn


----------



## sm4him

Ohhhhhh, yeah…Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band: Old Time Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## snowbear

_Money Can't Buy It_, Annie  Lennox


----------



## snowbear

_Whadda You Want From Me_, Billy Squier


----------



## sm4him

Huh. You might be a Parrothead if:
You have your iPod on shuffle and it's now played three Buffett songs in a row. Might have something to do with the proportion of Buffett songs to everything else on my iPod.


----------



## snowbear

Could be.

_Bruised But Not Broken_, Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

There sure must be something interesting out there.


----------



## sm4him

Little River Band: _Reminiscing_


----------



## sm4him

I solemnly vow:

To never again post a running commentary on what my iPod is playing after October 31.


----------



## snowbear

I might revisit this one this evening - too noisy.  Certainly lower the ISO but I might have to break down and use fill flash.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I solemnly vow:
> 
> To never again post a running commentary on what my iPod is playing after October 31.



Nor will I.
Nor post in this thread again.


----------



## snowbear

But until then:  

_Old Hippie_, Bellamy Brothers


----------



## sm4him

This thread needs to be LOCKED on November 1st. I guess maybe 12:01 a.m. PST, since I think that would include the latest time zone of any regular contributor.


----------



## sm4him

Paul Simon: _Love Me Like A Rock_


----------



## snowbear

Have a nasty fight over religion, guns and politics.  Of course it would have to be a staged, fake fight because I like the regulars too much.


----------



## snowbear

_Scotland The Brave_, Seamus Kennedy


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Have a nasty fight over religion, guns and politics.  Of course it would have to be a staged, fake fight because I like the regulars too much.


Besides, even if we did that, I think the mods would just peek in and say, "oh, that's just those crazy Leaderboarders. Just ignore them."


----------



## snowbear

Yes, I'm sure most of them would, or give us a warning first.


----------



## snowbear

_Forgiven Not Forgotten_, The Corrs.


----------



## sm4him

Beatles: _Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds_


----------



## snowbear

Sharon, do you know how to add someone to an existing PM/Conversations?


----------



## snowbear

Hey, I wonder how many songs each of our iPods would have to cycle through before they hit the same song at roughly the same time?

I've had that happen with radio stations - play the same song at about the same time, even before the three major conglomerates took over 95% of the stations..


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon, do you know how to add someone to an existing PM/Conversations?



No, but it's got to be possible, because you can "edit conversation" to allow others to invite anyone to the conversation.


----------



## snowbear

I found it.  Once you are in Conversation mode, there is an option on the right side - between your big avatar /stats and "Active Topics".


----------



## snowbear

_Behind These Hazel Eyes_, Kelly Clarkson


----------



## snowbear

_Jamie Raeburn's Farewell_, The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> And those of you looking into lasik even if you are a good candidate, with present technology you only have a 10% chance of getting to 20/20 vision.
> 
> Read the fine print.
> 
> Personally I will stick with glasses until the success rate is a little higher.


I want them to attach a miniaturized regular/infrared 24-105 f/0.95 zoom lens into my eye


----------



## sm4him

Oh, look:
Jimmy Buffett again. But a real oldie this time. _Mile High in Denver._


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I found it.  Once you are in Conversation mode, there is an option on the right side - between your big avatar /stats and "Active Topics".



Wow, they couldn't have made that much bigger! I guess that demonstrates how accustomed I've grown to ignoring that entire side of the monitor.


----------



## sm4him

Chicago: _Colour My World_


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Chicago: _Colour My World_


One of my favorites for that "laid back" mood,


----------



## snowbear

_Front Row_, Toby Lightman.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> I want them to attach a miniaturized regular/infrared 24-105 f/0.95 zoom lens into my eye


 

You _MAY _have a hard time getting insurance to pay for that.


----------



## sm4him

The Drifters: _Save The Last Dance For Me_


----------



## snowbear

Back to the Corrs: _Brid Og Ni Mhaille
_


----------



## snowbear

_Frankenstein_, Edgar Winter


----------



## sm4him

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band: _Will The Circle Be Unbroken
_
This was kinda weird, because I was in the midst of some pretty random, morbid thoughts about my family--specifically how close all the siblings and cousins are, and which of us is gonna be the first of our generation to die…and then this song comes on.

I think I'm gonna go get some lunch, some caffeine and find a happy tune now.


----------



## snowbear

Speaking of happy, upbeat tunes:
_Girls Just Want to Have Fun, _Cyndi Lauper (aka "squeeky")


----------



## sm4him

Patsy Cline: _Sweet Dreams Of You
_
Okay, I seriously gotta go find a happy place.


----------



## snowbear

_Gimme All Your Lovin'_, ZZ Top


----------



## Stradawhovious

I'm going to kind of cross post this here because you folks may not have heard of these guys and this video is simply mind blowing.

OK GO's new video came out today that is an epic example of planning and choreography.  Affectionately known as "The Treadmill Guys" they usually put out elaboately planned videos that are donein one continuous shot from start to finish.  This certianly no exception.

Head over here and watch.  As you're doing that, think of all the hours and hours of planning that must have gone into getting this right in a single shot.  Also think of how many takes they must have had...

OK GO's new video. | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

The Foundations: _Build Me Up Buttercup_


----------



## sm4him

Lunch was just a can of Progresso soup: New England Clam Chowder. 
Now if I just had a little chocolate somethin' somethin', I'd be in a happy place.


----------



## sm4him

Stevie Miller Band: _The Joker_


----------



## snowbear

Welcome back, grim reaper.
I have some Chipotle Rosa noodles on the stove; keeping it simple.


----------



## snowbear

I've been banished to the dining room, again.  The TV is on, so I have the tunes shut down for a while.


----------



## snowbear

I'll probably go toss her off the chair after lunch.  OK, not really _toss_ her from it.  Ill probably trick her, somehow,


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Welcome back, grim reaper.
> I have some Chipotle Rosa noodles on the stove; keeping it simple.



I have no idea what those are, but the Chipotle part sounds pretty promising.

And at least I did figure out WHY I went down such an oddly morbid path. I'd forgotten that one of my "nieces" (really one of the cousin's kids) posted on FB that a good friend of hers had passed away suddenly, at 36 years old.
It got me thinking about how fortunate we are that we're all still around to enjoy each other. The seven of us range from 53 to 63 years old. Not old, by any stretch, but still, so many don't get that many years. Only one of the seven even has any serious health issues (primarily, lupus, contracted after a spider bite several years ago), and considering some of the stuff we did/ingested/smoked back in the day, it's really a wonder we're all still here!


----------



## sm4him

Irish Rovers: _Come In
_
You can just pretend you're hearing mine, Charlie.


----------



## snowbear

36 - that's rough (so is Lupus).

The noodles are Lipton, I think.  Pre-packaged, just add water and milk.  These have a light tomato sauce with the chipotle, they're pretty good for quick & easy.  I tossed some reduced fat shredded cheddar to add some body.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Irish Rovers: _Come In
> _
> You can just pretend you're hearing mine, Charlie.



That works.

"Come in, come in, We'll do the best we can; Come in, come in, bring your whole bloody clan" (or something like that, I think)


----------



## astroNikon

I'm slowly chipping away at Gary's lead.  Now just under 2,600 posts


----------



## snowbear

You should be passed me, soon.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Rovers: _Come In
> _
> You can just pretend you're hearing mine, Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works.
> 
> "Come in, come in, We'll do the best we can; Come in, come in, bring your whole bloody clan" (or something like that, I think)
Click to expand...

Bingo!
Take it slow and easy, and I'll shake ya by the hand, sit ya down I'll treat ya decent, I'm an Irishman.

How about Billy Joel: _She's Got a Way_


----------



## sm4him

Gary needs to quit slacking if he's going to reach 5,000 posts for the month.

Just typing "5,000 posts for the MONTH" makes me feel a little bit ill.


----------



## snowbear

That one, I'm not real familiar with.  I probably haven't heard it recently, or enough.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Gary needs to quit slacking if he's going to reach 5,000 posts for the month.
> 
> Just typing "5,000 posts for the MONTH" makes me feel a little bit ill.



I'll donate him some of mine.  I don't need them all.


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Gary needs to quit slacking if he's going to reach 5,000 posts for the month.
> 
> Just typing "5,000 posts for the MONTH" makes me feel a little bit ill.


 

Maybe so, but dude deserves a Medal if he can pull it off...

A sad, lonley medal that smells of locker room and shame.


----------



## sm4him

Guy Clark: _Rita Ballou_


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Still a question that shouldn't be asked. Ever. Even if there is a baby visibly crowning...
> It's a recipe for an awkward moment.
> Just saying.



When I was in grad school, I did a lot of tutoring. One of my students was a Japanese business man and we focused a lot on how to navigate social situations - which phrases can be used and when.

The department was throwing a baby shower for one of my fellow grad students, and my tutoring session was at the same time on another floor. I decided to give him a real life test of some of the language we'd been practicing. All the tutoring was arranged by the department, so I thought it was okay to bring him to a department event.

Before we went in, I stressed to him several times, quite emphatically, to NOT say "Congratulations" to any woman there until I told him who was actually pregnant. I explained why and he seemed to understand. 

We walked in and were greeted by another woman who was NOT pregnant. The first words out of his mouth to her? "Congratulations!"    Of course, he was super embarrassed to have made the exact mistake that I told him not to do. But I'll bet you money that he never made that mistake again! 

The funny thing was MY "mistake" that I made. I didn't realize what that mistake was until one of my professors told me that she glad I flouted traditional gender restrictions and brought a man to a baby shower. Truth be told, that thought hadn't even entered my brain! It never occurred to me that a department function would exclude the men simply because it's a baby shower. So I probably would have flouted those "rules" anyway, but in this case, it was totally unintentional.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> When I was in grad school, I did a lot of tutoring. One of my students was a Japanese business man and we focused a lot on how to navigate social situations - which phrases can be used and when.


 
NICE!

I had another friend who was pregnant with twins.  She weighs maybe 100# soaking wet, so she was very obviously COMICALLY pregnant.

Every time we were out in public every 5 minutes someone would stop and ask her "When is the baby due?"...

Because she is AWESOME her response would always be to yell "I'M NOT PREGNANT.  WHY DOES EVERYONE KEEP ASKING ME THAT??!!" Then she would put her head in her arms and sob uncontrollably until the person left. She was a champ af fake crying.  It was epic.

The best part (other than the fact that she was in fact VERY pregnant) is that the people wouldn't leave for a few minutes.  They would spend several uncomfortable moments trying in vain to apologize while my friend sobbed uncontrollably and the rest of us glared at the mark with scorned disapproval until they sulked away like a kicked puppy.


That whole group is gong to hell as a result, but it was worth it.

Another favorite past time of hers whilst pregnant was screaming "WHY THE **** DO YOU THINK IT'S OK TO TOUCH A STRANGER" Every time someone tried to touch her belly in public.  Which was often.

I haven't seen her in years.  I miss her humor.


----------



## Gary A.

Back.


----------



## Gary A.

When I lived in Japan, I rarely, extremely rarely saw a pregnant person in public.


----------



## snowbear

I don't have anything to compare; I generally avoid pregnant women. 

The closest I can get is when I was going through EMT class a million years ago.  We got to the part of the course on OB/Child birth.  One of the guys from my station had his head down on the desk, sound asleep.  The instructor motioned towards him - "Somebody want to wake Billy up, he might want to see this.  It will be on the test."

Another station mate answered "It's OK.  He delivered twins last night."


----------



## Gary A.

Once I noticed the scarcity of public pregnancy ... it sorta become very odd.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> NICE!
> 
> I had another friend who was pregnant with twins.  She weighs maybe 100# soaking wet, so she was very obviously COMICALLY pregnant.
> 
> Every time we were out in public every 5 minutes someone would stop and ask her "When is the baby due?"...
> 
> Because she is AWESOME her response would always be to yell "I'M NOT PREGNANT.  WHY DOES EVERYONE KEEP ASKING ME THAT??!!" Then she would put her head in her arms and sob uncontrollably until the person left. She was a champ af fake crying.  It was epic.
> 
> The best part (other than the fact that she was in fact VERY pregnant) is that the people wouldn't leave for a few minutes.  They would spend several uncomfortable moments trying in vain to apologize while my friend sobbed uncontrollably and the rest of us glared at the mark with scorned disapproval until they sulked away like a kicked puppy.
> 
> 
> That whole group is gong to hell as a result, but it was worth it.
> 
> Another favorite past time of hers whilst pregnant was screaming "WHY THE **** DO YOU THINK IT'S OK TO TOUCH A STRANGER" Every time someone tried to touch her belly in public.  Which was often.
> 
> I haven't seen her in years.  I miss her humor.



Love that!

I would have been a very belligerent pregnant woman.


----------



## snowbear

Sneaking up on # 11800


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a question that shouldn't be asked. Ever. Even if there is a baby visibly crowning...
> It's a recipe for an awkward moment.
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in grad school, I did a lot of tutoring. One of my students was a Japanese business man and we focused a lot on how to navigate social situations - which phrases can be used and when.
> 
> The department was throwing a baby shower for one of my fellow grad students, and my tutoring session was at the same time on another floor. I decided to give him a real life test of some of the language we'd been practicing. All the tutoring was arranged by the department, so I thought it was okay to bring him to a department event.
> 
> Before we went in, I stressed to him several times, quite emphatically, to NOT say "Congratulations" to any woman there until I told him who was actually pregnant. I explained why and he seemed to understand.
> 
> We walked in and were greeted by another woman who was NOT pregnant. The first words out of his mouth to her? "Congratulations!"    Of course, he was super embarrassed to have made the exact mistake that I told him not to do. But I'll bet you money that he never made that mistake again!
> 
> The funny thing was MY "mistake" that I made. I didn't realize what that mistake was until one of my professors told me that she glad I flouted traditional gender restrictions and brought a man to a baby shower. Truth be told, that thought hadn't even entered my brain! It never occurred to me that a department function would exclude the men simply because it's a baby shower. So I probably would have flouted those "rules" anyway, but in this case, it was totally unintentional.
Click to expand...


I'd forgotten this story--I *think* I have the words right here, but Lenny, you'll have to tell me if I get it mixed up. One of my teachers in high school became a good friend and mentor. One day, she was telling me about having been a foreign exchange student. She went to Brazil to live with a family for about a year. She was a young woman, college-age and single, no boyfriend.

She'd worked pretty hard on her Portuguese skills so she could communicate.  The family she'd be staying with actually spoke both Portuguese and Spanish pretty fluently, so she tried to learn at least a little of each of them.

At one of the first dinners with her host family, she did something that was considered a social no-no (I don't remember what it was, but it was just a small little thing, no big deal). She apologized…and told them she was embarrassed that she'd done that.

At least, she THOUGHT she did. But instead of using "embaracado," the Portuguese word for embarrassed, she used "embarazada," the Spanish word for "pregnant."

There was quite a stunned silence that followed before someone figured it out.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Love that!
> 
> I would have been a very belligerent pregnant woman.



I can hear the conversation in the delivery room now:  "YOU DID THIS!  DON'T COME NEAR ME!"


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I cannot find the picture I'm looking for ANYwhere. I know it was still on my phone as of last week, but now it's eluding me.

It was a sign I saw at the grocery store sometime last winter, I think.

It was on one of the freezer units, and it said, "The breaded chicken has moved to aisle 8." (or somewhere, I don't remember).

All I could think was, "if that breaded chicken is moving on its own, I want no part of it!!" 

I suspect it in fact had *been moved* to aisle 8 rather than getting there under its own power.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> <snip>
> 
> At least, she THOUGHT she did. But instead of using "embaracado," the Portuguese word for embarrassed, she used "embarazada," the Spanish word for "pregnant."
> 
> There was quite a stunned silence that followed before someone figured it out.



Yeah, the Spanish word sounds like the English word "embarrassed" but means "pregnant." It's one of those oh-so-amusing false friends  

In Portuguese, "embarrassed" is "envergonhado/a" and the word "gravida" is generally used for "pregnant" so it's a less common mistake than it is in Spanish


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that!
> 
> I would have been a very belligerent pregnant woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the conversation in the delivery room now:  "YOU DID THIS!  DON'T COME NEAR ME!"
Click to expand...

 

I remember a few months after my Girlfriend's kid was born I used to follow behind her about 20 feet while we were shopping, and every time the kid would make a fuss I'd yell "LADY. COME ON.  WOULD YOU SHUT YOUR DAMNED KID UP??"

That made for some pretty hilarious people watching.  People would confront me about it and get all pissy... She would try to explain that I was her boyfriend and was just joking around, and I'd reply "What the hell are you talking about?  I've never seen you before in my life."


We aren't together anymore for some reason.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Okay, I cannot find the picture I'm looking for ANYwhere. I know it was still on my phone as of last week, but now it's eluding me.
> 
> It was a sign I saw at the grocery store sometime last winter, I think.
> 
> It was on one of the freezer units, and it said, "The breaded chicken has moved to aisle 8." (or somewhere, I don't remember).
> 
> All I could think was, "if that breaded chicken is moving on its own, I want no part of it!!"
> 
> I suspect it in fact had *been moved* to aisle 8 rather than getting there under its own power.


Ebola chicken


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I can hear the conversation *in the grocery store, shouting at total strangers just to mess with them*:  "YOU DID THIS!  DON'T COME NEAR ME!"



FIFY.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> We aren't together anymore for some reason.



Shocker!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Okay, I cannot find the picture I'm looking for ANYwhere. I know it was still on my phone as of last week, but now it's eluding me.
> 
> It was a sign I saw at the grocery store sometime last winter, I think.
> 
> It was on one of the freezer units, and it said, "The breaded chicken has moved to aisle 8." (or somewhere, I don't remember).
> 
> All I could think was, "if that breaded chicken is moving on its own, I want no part of it!!"
> 
> I suspect it in fact had *been moved* to aisle 8 rather than getting there under its own power.


Freshness guaranteed.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> I remember a few months after my Girlfriend's kid was born I used to follow behind her about 20 feet while we were shopping, and every time the kid would make a fuss I'd yell "LADY. COME ON.  WOULD YOU SHUT YOUR DAMNED KID UP??"
> 
> That made for some pretty hilarious people watching.  People would confront me about it and get all pissy... She would try to explain that I was her boyfriend and was just joking around, and I'd reply "What the hell are you talking about?  I've never seen you before in my life."
> 
> We aren't together anymore for some reason.



A friend of mine was at Walmart with her son, who was pretty young at the time--little enough to still fit in the little fold-down seat in the cart.  He was being a brat, and she was telling him that if he didn't stop it, it wasn't going to end well for him when they got home.

He continued to scream and fuss and cry. She said that she'd noticed an elderly lady, "watching" them disapprovingly, like she suspected my friend of being abusive to the kid or something.

About the time she realized that the woman really WAS following them and keeping an eye on them, her son screamed, at the top of his lungs, "YOU'RE NOT MY MOMMY!!!!!!!"


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't together anymore for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker!
Click to expand...

 
To be honest, she was a terrible person.  I'm thrilled to be where I am right now, and even more thrilled she isn't a part of it.


Now my wife and I get into verbal "fights" at the checkout counters just to watch the person at the register's comfort level deteriorate.

Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Gary A.

When parents aren't looking, I make faces at little kids.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't together anymore for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest, she was a terrible person.  I'm thrilled to be where I am right now, and even more thrilled she isn't a part of it.
> 
> 
> Now my wife and I get into verbal "fights" at the checkout counters just to watch the person at the register's comfort level deteriorate.
> 
> Everyone needs a hobby.
Click to expand...

I would ban you from my store.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> I would ban you from my store.


 
And rightfully so!

Corporate doesn't care enough to ban us though, so Target here we come!


----------



## Gary A.

I'll alert them that you're on your way.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> I'll alert them that you're on your way.


 
CURSES!  Foiled again.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I cannot find the picture I'm looking for ANYwhere. I know it was still on my phone as of last week, but now it's eluding me.
> 
> It was a sign I saw at the grocery store sometime last winter, I think.
> 
> It was on one of the freezer units, and it said, "The breaded chicken has moved to aisle 8." (or somewhere, I don't remember).
> 
> All I could think was, "if that breaded chicken is moving on its own, I want no part of it!!"
> 
> I suspect it in fact had *been moved* to aisle 8 rather than getting there under its own power.
> 
> 
> 
> Freshness guaranteed.
Click to expand...


There used to be a tattoo parlor in Brandywine (just to the north of us) that had a sign "Made Fresh Daily."


----------



## sm4him

Some more funnies I came across whilst searching through photos on my phone:


 
These sorts of directional signs always amuse me. So, let me get this straight: If I turn left I'm going south.
If I turn right, ON THE SAME JAMMIN' ROAD, I'm also going south.

Okay. got it.  Makes sense, I guess--it's Tennessee, it's ALL in the south, right?


----------



## sm4him

This was one of those "get your pictures instantly" machines. Only I don't think that word means what they think it means.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Some more funnies I came across whilst searching through photos on my phone:
> 
> View attachment 87916
> These sorts of directional signs always amuse me. So, let me get this straight: If I turn left I'm going south.
> If I turn right, ON THE SAME JAMMIN' ROAD, I'm also going south.
> 
> Okay. got it.  Makes sense, I guess--it's Tennessee, it's ALL in the south, right?



I'll have to look for some our zingers.

One of my favorite signs:


----------



## sm4him

And my favorite:

We amused ourselves through the entire meal making fun of this one!
But we never did figure out what scared it.


----------



## snowbear

This one is clear, huh?  Actually, Lenny may have seen this one, "live."


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> And my favorite:
> 
> We amused ourselves through the entire meal making fun of this one!
> But we never did figure out what scared it.
> 
> View attachment 87918



Maybe it's afraid of World Futon.


----------



## limr

This one amused me. We took the ferry from England to France. Once you hit France, you are met with enormous beer and wine warehouse stores and signs that warn people of the correct side of the road on that side of the Channel. Why the owl, I'll never know.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> And my favorite:
> 
> We amused ourselves through the entire meal making fun of this one!
> But we never did figure out what scared it.
> 
> View attachment 87918


Maybe proper English. (Which, in the United States, may be a contradictory statement.)


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Why the owl, I'll never know.




Whooooo could even guess.  (one lone drunk halfheartedly claps)


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the owl, I'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooo could even guess.  (one lone drunk halfheartedly claps)
Click to expand...


Ahahahaha…that was a Hoot!


----------



## astroNikon

he beat me to the joke ...


----------



## astroNikon

that reminds me of another joke


----------



## snowbear

I have this album.


----------



## limr

Here's one of my favorites from Portugal. 






Now, my Physics grade wasn't the greatest so I could be wrong, but it seems that this would be really hard to do.


----------



## snowbear

"Ow, we want the funk
Give up the funk
Ow, we need the funk
We gotta have that funk"


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Here's one of my favorites from Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my Physics grade wasn't the greatest so I could be wrong, but it seems that this would be really hard to do.



That takes _truly_ independent rear, and probably front, suspension.


----------



## sm4him

Joe Walsh: _Life's Been Good
_
Random, but oh so good!


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my favorites from Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my Physics grade wasn't the greatest so I could be wrong, but it seems that this would be really hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That takes _truly_ independent rear, and probably front, suspension.
Click to expand...

broken all wheel steering?


----------



## snowbear

I have my chair back. 

_Seven Spanish Angels_, Ray Charles & Willie Nelson


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I have this album.



I also have this one.  Diversity is my middle name.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Here's one of my favorites from Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my Physics grade wasn't the greatest so I could be wrong, but it seems that this would be really hard to do.



That made me think of this one; it's on the way to a restaurant up in the hills between here and Kentucky. Unlike yours, this one doesn't defy the laws of physics, but it is about seven kinds of WRONG when you get nauseous as easily as I do:


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> That made me think of this one; it's on the way to a restaurant up in the hills between here and Kentucky. Unlike yours, this one doesn't defy the laws of physics, but it is about seven kinds of WRONG when you get nauseous as easily as I do:
> 
> View attachment 87929



I swear, there's a tunnel you go through in the Smoky Mountain National Park that's on such a curve, you can see the back of your car as you look directly to the side.


----------



## snowbear

_One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer_, George Thorogood and the Destroyers.


----------



## sm4him

Monty Python: _Always Look On The Bright Side of Life_


----------



## snowbear

_America (Wake Up Amy)_, Bowling For Soup


----------



## snowbear

_Barracuda_, Heart  (of course)


----------



## snowbear

Shuttle-Um


----------



## snowbear

Ride-along


----------



## snowbear

_Six O'Clock Swill_, Murder the Stout


----------



## snowbear

Less than 200 to hot the 12000 mark.  Should be there before 08:00 Eastern


----------



## snowbear

Here's something everyone needs: http://media.cmgdigital.com/shared/img/photos/2014/05/25/60/d2/Stripper_Gnome.jpg


----------



## Gary A.

Back and I gotta feed the Cook.


----------



## Gary A.

Anything new peeps?


----------



## Gary A.

Looks like you Easterners are having some pretty good weather.


----------



## snowbear

It's getting cold, tonight (40s)


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . foreshadowing, iTunes style?

_Nobody Comes Here Anymore_, Adam Hood


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Looks like you Easterners are having some pretty good weather.


I was out after sunset tonight, and still had the top down on the convertible. Trying to appreciate every ragtop minute I can get right now!


----------



## sm4him

I had to make a stop after work and pick up a birthday card for the young'un for tomorrow.

Then I realized I was right next to the little mexican place where I had the great margarita last week. So I stopped there for dinner, and had two more.


----------



## sm4him

Tomorrow night, I'll take the boy and his girlfriend (along with my mom and sister and possibly other assorted family members) out to his favorite restaurant, the Tomato Head (the same place I've submitted photos to for a possible exhibit next year).

He and his girlfriend are vegans, and there are a fairly limited number of restaurants here that truly CATER to either vegetarians or vegans. This is definitely one of them, but they also have plenty of choices for the meat eaters, too.
His other favorite place is Taste of Thai; he almost picked it, and I kinda wish he had, because I *love* their Massaman curry, but my mother really doesn't like ToT, so it's just as well that he chose Tomato Head.


----------



## sm4him

I should make some big push to help us get over 12K tonight.

But that second margarita kinda kicked me in the sit-upon.


----------



## sm4him

And I'm not listening to any music, so I can't do the iPod postwhore shuffle.


----------



## sm4him

I *am* watching the Monday Night Football pregame show, but I don't think I can really tend to it well enough to do any color commentary once the game starts.


----------



## snowbear

There's a good Thai place in Wilmington, down at the riverfront, that we like: http://www.ubonthaicuisine.com/


----------



## snowbear

We have ice cream in the maker - vanilla with cinnamon, cardamon and orange peel.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> We have ice cream in the maker - vanilla with cinnamon, cardamon and orange peel.


That sounds delicious. 
I still need a little sweet something. Should've gotten some chocolate while I was out getting baby boy's bday card. Well, I've got dark chocolate chocolate chips, I might have some of those.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> There's a good Thai place in Wilmington, down at the riverfront, that we like: http://www.ubonthaicuisine.com/


I'm actually NOT a big fan of Thai food for the most part. I'm extremely picky about sauces and don't like a lot of Thai/Korean/Asian stuff for that reason.
The Massaman curry at the place you linked looks very different from the Massaman at the place we go to -- http://www.tasteofthaiknoxville.com/


----------



## limr

Love Thai food. I haven't had it in a while, though. Might need to get some take-out this weekend!


----------



## limr

Just finished up class. Getting in a quick little Leaderboard fix before the commute


----------



## snowbear

I usually get the Pad Thai.  It's a nice place - somewhere between the average carryout and fancy.


----------



## snowbear

Closer, closer.


----------



## snowbear

A little at a time.


----------



## snowbear

170 posts to go.


----------



## sm4him

The closer we get to the end of the month...


----------



## sm4him

the harder it seems to be to make myself postwhore.


----------



## sm4him

It turns out, there apparently IS a limit to the nonsense I can come up with.

Many who know me would be surprised to hear this.


----------



## snowbear

It's just anticipation, hon.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> It's just anticipation, hon.



Hon, Baltimore style.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> It's just anticipation, hon.


Ah, so THAT's what that's like.

I like instant gratification much better.

To that end, I think I'm gonna go read a book and watch some football until I fall into a nice margarita-aided sleep.

I think I'll also take a pill so those margaritas don't turn into a migraine overnight.


----------



## snowbear

i hereby vow to attend the 2015 Hon-fest.  As a spectator, not a participant (I wouldn't look good in leopard print spandex.)


----------



## limr

I'm four posts away from 6,000 total posts.


----------



## limr

Now I'm three posts away.


----------



## limr

I should think of something clever to say.


----------



## limr

I wouldn't want to waste my 6,000th post on some silly postwhoring or something.


----------



## limr

Oh.

Damn.


----------



## Gary A.

Roasted chicken, potato salad, beans, et al for dinner.


----------



## Gary A.

Damn ... a big meeting I had scheduled with Edison was cancelled by Edison. DAMN!!!!!


----------



## limr

That sucks. The meeting part, not the dinner part.

I had bean and veggie soup that I made in the crock pot yesterday with the veggies I bought at the farmers' market on Sat.


----------



## limr

And I just finished up a little bit of homemade yogurt with honey. 

Homemade food rocks.


----------



## Gary A.

Even better is homegrow.


----------



## Gary A.

I'll be back and get us to 12,000 (if that be necessary) after my after dinner walk.


----------



## limr

Have a good walk!


----------



## snowbear

I had to disappear for a bit - got my hair cut


----------



## snowbear

I'm no longer shaggy!


----------



## limr

Got mine cut on Friday. I might consider a selfie if I can get one that doesn't break my phone.


----------



## Gary A.

Back. It is getting cool.


----------



## Gary A.

I made a carafe of hot tea. First hot tea of the year.


----------



## limr

I just poured the water over my rooibos chai. It's loose tea but I use these little "sacs" that you fill with your own tea. They're unbleached paper and one shot deals, but the rooibos is too fine for my tea ball - too much debris gets into the water, so I use the bags.


----------



## Gary A.

Oolong I believe (need to go read the label). The tea comes as these tightly wrapped tea balls. When the tea hits the water ... or when the water hits the tea ... the tea balls unfurls.


----------



## limr

Tomorrow is supposed to be 70 but then it gets steadily cooler from there. Thursday will be sunny with a high of 56 and a low of 38. That sounds like the perfect time for a big pot of hot cinnamon spice tea for me


----------



## Gary A.

This quarter inch of dry tea suddenly fills the entire infuser. Very entertaining.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Oolong I believe (need to go read the label). The tea comes as these tightly wrapped tea balls. When the tea hits the water ... or when the water hits the tea ... the tea balls unfurls.



I was just at a little cafe that sells loose tea, and they sold jasmine tea in those little balls. I was tempted but the price put me off, at least temporarily.


----------



## Gary A.

I have a bunch of brewing materials in the yard. Lemon grass, Verbena, Lemon Balm, Tarragon, Lavender, a zillion different mints ... off the top of my head.


----------



## Gary A.

Jasmine, Passion, et al


----------



## Gary A.

It is an Oolong, Early Spring Tea. I'm sipping it now ... good stuff.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Got mine cut on Friday. I might consider a selfie if I can get one that doesn't break my phone.



I've seen your photo . . .


----------



## Gary A.

Much different than Lipton, lol.


----------



## limr

I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine cut on Friday. I might consider a selfie if I can get one that doesn't break my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your photo . . .
Click to expand...

No fair ... I haven't seen the new doo.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Much different than Lipton, lol.



Lipton.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.


I never thought of adding sugar. What a terrible idea.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine cut on Friday. I might consider a selfie if I can get one that doesn't break my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your photo . . .
Click to expand...



Awwww


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of adding sugar. What a terrible idea.
Click to expand...


Neither did I, but an alarming number of the customers would put sugar in theirs. But this was the South. They're crazy


----------



## limr

Okay, let me go see if I can find some flattering light.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine cut on Friday. I might consider a selfie if I can get one that doesn't break my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen your photo . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No fair ... I haven't seen the new doo.
Click to expand...


I was referring to one she posted, back a bunch of pages ago. she's a very pretty lady.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of adding sugar. What a terrible idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I, but an alarming number of the customers would put sugar in theirs. But this was the South. They're crazy
Click to expand...



Southern Sweet Tea . . . closest thing to syrup and still be a liquid.


----------



## Gary A.

I always have a carafe of backyard flavored water in the frig. Cucumber is one my favs. All that brew stuff also is used just to lightly flavor water. And of course, citrus, orange, lemon and lime.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I was referring to one she posted, back a bunch of pages ago. she's a very pretty lady.


----------



## snowbear

Nice outfit, too


----------



## limr

Okay, here I am. Hairs got cut but I need to do the color. That's why I took a picture of the side that doesn't show the grey roots


----------



## limr

Not flattering light, actually, but better than harsh florescent or the camera flash.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.


I travel to this huge shopping warehouse type place which is full of these independently owned stalls/shops/restaurants. One of the tea mongers has this huge selection of tea leaves (some of them quite expensive).


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Okay, here I am. Hairs got cut but I need to do the color. That's why I took a picture of the side that doesn't show the grey roots
> 
> View attachment 87967


Nice cut.


----------



## snowbear

It looks nice. I like it.   

Well, I've actually got to get up and go to work in the morning, do "goodnight, folks,"  I'll check back during the coffee hours.


----------



## limr

Thanks


----------



## limr

Night Charlie! I'll be around in the morning before going to see the kitties at the shelter.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou's granddaughter came over for dinner today. Over the weekend we caught a Mantis and stuck it in her bug house for her inspection. Mantises are always a big hit.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Thanks


You look very European.


----------



## limr

Mantises are one of the only bugs that I probably would be willing to hold. I don't like bugs at all, but mantises are just cool. I also like dragonflies and ladybugs.


----------



## Derrel

I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.

Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You look very European.
Click to expand...


And I had already taken the scarf off because it got in the way of showing the length of my hair!

Let's say that I can blend in pretty easily in Europe


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.
> 
> Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's right - I remember that you are a tea lover, Derrel.


----------



## limr

This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.
> View attachment 87968


Nice, much better than your avatar.


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.
> 
> Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Interesting stuff. What is the flavor like? Do I need to look for that next time I hit the tea store?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> It looks nice. I like it.
> 
> Well, I've actually got to get up and go to work in the morning, do "goodnight, folks,"  I'll check back during the coffee hours.


Night Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

I have a friend who owns a doughnut shop. He starts work at 3:00 a.m. or so making fresh baked good for the day. I may head out around 5:00 or 6:00 and take some snaps of him working.


----------



## Gary A.

Now that my big dinner meeting is cancelled ... I don't have to prepare for anything.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.
> View attachment 87968
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, much better than your avatar.
Click to expand...


Marija doesn't like my avatar either.


----------



## Gary A.

I'll loan you an avatar, film hardware and shot with film. Just do that photo shop face replacement thing you do so well.

Here:


----------



## limr

Yup, I gots mad skillz. 

How about this one?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I'll loan you an avatar, film hardware and shot with film. Just do that photo shop face replacement thing you do so well.
> 
> Here:



The thing that makes me giggle about this is the comically large "Press" sign


----------



## bribrius

wahh.  I am never even going to be on the leader board!!!


----------



## limr

Okay, time to hit the sack with the Hildegard and the kitties.

Leaderboard still says I'm at 1987 (I rememeber that year) but I've got to be at 2K by now, so my work here is done.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> wahh.  I am never even going to be on the leader board!!!



SEE?? It sucks you in. Like a black hole. Shoulda joined us back at the beginning of the month


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> wahh.  I am never even going to be on the leader board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE?? It sucks you in. Like a black hole. Shoulda joined us back at the beginning of the month
Click to expand...

yeah , it is pretty hopeless. you all should have to start over at ten so I can catch up.....


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll loan you an avatar, film hardware and shot with film. Just do that photo shop face replacement thing you do so well.
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that makes me giggle about this is the comically large "Press" sign
Click to expand...

Government Issued ...


----------



## Gary A.

Time for a gallery ...


----------



## Gary A.

*Broadway & Fashion District - Los Angeles, California*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Griffith Observatory*

Between the Hollywood Sign and Downtown Los Angeles is the Griffith Observatory. Featured in a ton of movies (most famous is Rebel Without a Cause), the Griffith Observatory is another California treasure.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

James Dean still hangs out at the Griffith.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Occupy LA*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Spoiler: Bad Word Alert


----------



## Gary A.

*Monday Night Tease or Burlesque at it's Best*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

I put a  cup in the middle of your photos.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


>


and you didn't even notice


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you didn't even notice
Click to expand...

I didn't even notice what?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> I put a  cup in the middle of your photos.View attachment 87989


Yes you did. lol


----------



## mmaria

MORNING CRAZIES!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

I took us past 12,000 and beyond. Goodnight Leaderboarders. See ya in the morn.


----------



## Gary A.

Except Marija ... lol


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Marija. Is this your morning?


----------



## bribrius

morning mmaria


----------



## Gary A.

This is my bedtime.


----------



## bribrius

hey guys, I have been contemplating suicide but I cant get my wife to kill herself you have any ideas on how I could egg her on?


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> hey guys, I have been contemplating suicide but I cant get my wife to kill herself you have any ideas on how I could egg her on?


Keep talking to her. That should do it.


----------



## bribrius

Gary A. said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have been contemplating suicide but I cant get my wife to kill herself you have any ideas on how I could egg her on?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talking to her. That should do it.
Click to expand...

LOL.

I know, I shouldn't have said that it was mean.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Hey Marija. Is this your morning?





bribrius said:


> morning mmaria


Yup

7:15 am here, In my office waiting for coffee


----------



## bribrius

must be about eleven there for you right now gary
from the east coast, three hours right?


----------



## mmaria

coffee's here


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> coffee's here


I don't see it.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> coffee's here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it.
Click to expand...


well that's because I_'_m not talking about coffee here... I used to, but not anymore...

Gary ruined it for me


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> must be about eleven there for you right now gary
> from the east coast, three hours right?


Right, 11:19 p.m. and I'm locking up the house and off to bed.

Buenos Noches Y'all.


----------



## mmaria

how are you this morning bri?

have to go back and see what you guys wrote about lasik, got an alert but haven't read it


----------



## bribrius

you poor thing, have a candle.


----------



## mmaria

why aren't you sleeping bri?


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> why aren't you sleeping bri?


don't sleep well


----------



## bribrius




----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> you should seriously consider it. I had mine done in montreal. The pre stuff takes some time doing the measuring but the actual procedure I think took only ten minutes. Two days in a hotel room and I was driving home with no glasses. And I was one of those people that couldn't even stand putting contacts in but it was worth the ten minutes of freaking out. Other thing is the cost. Figure it cost me fourteen hundred I think, but I went years without buying contacts or glasses. Huge money savings. Imagine the technology is way better now it was still fairly new back then. I have contemplated seeing if I could get it done again.


 well... of course I like to hear about positive experiences. 
Thank you for writing that. 

I think I'm beginning to consider it seriously these last few days. Before, I was avoiding to accept the fact that I really must do it


----------



## mmaria

Stradawhovious said:


> And those of you looking into lasik even if you are a good candidate, with present technology you only have a 10% chance of getting to 20/20 vision.
> 
> Read the fine print.
> 
> Personally I will stick with glasses until the success rate is a little higher.


I would if I could


----------



## mmaria

Stradawhovious said:


> I guess for me spending thousands of dollars for the liberty of not having to wear my glasses to find my glasses isn't carrot enough to chase after.
> 
> To each their own.


can't wear glasses, and it's not that expensive here. It's something about 2000-3000 $


----------



## bribrius

yeah mmaria I never regretted lasik


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> why aren't you sleeping bri?
> 
> 
> 
> don't sleep well
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## bribrius

head hurts. House is nice and quiet at night to I get some me time everyones sleeping. I never been a big sleeper anyway.


----------



## bribrius

what do you do for work anyway? I remember you mentioned it in a post once but have forgotten.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> head hurts. House is nice and quiet at night to I get some me time everyones sleeping. I never been a big sleeper anyway.


how much sleep do you need to function ok?

I know I have to have at least 8 hours


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> head hurts. House is nice and quiet at night to I get some me time everyones sleeping. I never been a big sleeper anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> how much sleep do you need to function ok?
> 
> I know I have to have at least 8 hours
Click to expand...

used to go on four, after stroke started sleeping a lot more, but last couple months I seem to be going back toward that four hour mark.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> what do you do for work anyway? I remember you mentioned it in a post once but have forgotten.


I'm associate project manager in municipality. My title is Master in engineering management.
I do lots of unrelated stuff  f.e. these days I'm working on a project of getting a paramedic van for our ambulance and I'm responsible for the procurement of it and everything else. Organizations make all sorts of condition and paper work that needs to be done..

... foreign investments, youth projects, website, some things about computers, everything that involves English... etc


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> used to go on four, after stroke started sleeping a lot more, but last couple months I seem to be going back toward that four hour mark.


I never understood that

I kind of envy people who can function with less sleep


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> used to go on four, after stroke started sleeping a lot more, but last couple months I seem to be going back toward that four hour mark.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that
> 
> I kind of envy people who can function with less sleep
Click to expand...

I don't know if it is functioning (healthy), or rather you just get accustomed to it.  I did my share of shift work too so you kind of get used to having weird sleep hours or less sleep.


----------



## mmaria

there are some techniques of meditation that can make two hours enough and actually even better then a normal sleep.

Tesla did it.

I tried it, it's great, but don't really need it. Using it when I need lots of energy and not enough time.


----------



## mmaria

go to sleep bri


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> go to sleep bri


----------



## mmaria

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Derrel

Gary A. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.
> 
> Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff. What is the flavor like? Do I need to look for that next time I hit the tea store?
Click to expand...


Yes, I think you might really like this type of tea. Here's where I first hear about it, a couple years ago. The Online Photographer: OT: The Art of Tea (for Two)...Pu Erhs


----------



## mmaria

Derrel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.
> 
> Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff. What is the flavor like? Do I need to look for that next time I hit the tea store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you might really like this type of tea. Here's where I first hear about it, a couple years ago. The Online Photographer: OT: The Art of Tea (for Two)...Pu Erhs
Click to expand...

why don't you sleep Derrel?


----------



## Derrel

I woke up in the middle of the night with a very slight toothache...bummer...couldn't sleep...watched some YouTube videos from The History Channel, and read some Facebook posts, some unusual news items, just made a ham sandwich and had a glass of whole milk afterwards...


----------



## mmaria

which reminds me that I have to go to the dentist and I don't want to go to the dentist!

she wants my tooth!

that hurts!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, everyone.  It's been a nice break, but I'm really looking forward to getting back to work.


----------



## mmaria

*get up you crazies!!!*

*the second coffee for me


----------



## snowbear

I'm on my second cup, too.  What do you have planned for the rest of your day?


----------



## sm4him

I'm up; drinking my coffee and thinking about my baby boy. He turns 22 today!!


----------



## sm4him

I also have almost 250 posts to catch up on since I gave it up last night; someone was busy overnight. I bet I can guess who it was.

Wonder if we can break another thousand before the 31st?


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I'm on my second cup, too.  What do you have planned for the rest of your day?


nothing special today, yesterday was very busy so I hope I could get a bit rest today... but doubt it


----------



## snowbear

Happy birthday to him.

Well, it wasn't me - I quit about 11, I think.  I don't see myself doing a ton of posting this week -- I have to re-learn everything that I forgot being off for two weeks.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I'm up; drinking my coffee and thinking about my baby boy. He turns 22 today!!


----------



## snowbear

Cute hedgehog!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like oolong. I drank a lot of it in college when I worked at a Chinese restaurant. I drink it without sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought of adding sugar. What a terrible idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I, but an alarming number of the customers would put sugar in theirs. But this was the South. They're crazy
Click to expand...

HEY!!
I resemble that remark. 

Truth, really. If it's not something you can fry, it should have sugar in it. 

Growing up, I hated iced tea. I was an adult before I ever got my first taste of iced tea without sugar in it, and discovered I actually LIKED the tea, I just didn't like the sugar. A lot of people here put so much sugar in their tea, I'm surprised they can still pour it out of the container--it's like syrup!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up; drinking my coffee and thinking about my baby boy. He turns 22 today!!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I love that! He would too.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up; drinking my coffee and thinking about my baby boy. He turns 22 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I love that! He would too.
Click to expand...

everything for the family


----------



## mmaria

Sharon, Leo, would you like to go zoomba with me? 

It was my first night last night. Every muscle in my body hurts!!! lol

but it's great

help you get rid of negative energy and there are some very sensual movements involved

come with me!


----------



## snowbear

.Virtual Zoomba!  Can old, fat guys go too?


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> .Virtual Zoomba!  Can old, fat guys go too?


it's not virtual, it's actual zoomba


can't really imagine fat old guys to sensually circle with their hips, but it's sure possible


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Virtual Zoomba!  Can old, fat guys go too?
> 
> 
> 
> it's not virtual, it's actual zoomba
> 
> 
> can't really imagine fat old guys to sensually circle with their hips, but it's sure possible
Click to expand...


Does this count?


----------



## mmaria

nope


----------



## snowbear

Oh well, I guess I'm out.  Maybe I'll just go to watch you three. 

"What's that, dear?"  My lovely wife is laughing for some reason.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm out.  Maybe I'll just go to watch you three.
> 
> "What's that, dear?"  My lovely wife is laughing for some reason.


well, that would be fine


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Sharon, Leo, would you like to go zoomba with me?
> 
> It was my first night last night. Every muscle in my body hurts!!! lol
> 
> but it's great
> 
> help you get rid of negative energy and there are some very sensual movements involved
> 
> come with me!


I bet there would be NO sensual movements involved the way *I'd* do zoomba!  
I'm also not really a fan of things that make all my muscles hurt--or at least, all the places where I used to have muscles hurt. 

But sure, why not. Anything for my daughter.

Oh wait. I gotta go to the Bday dinner with my son tonight. When's the next time you're going?  You might have to zoomba for me!


----------



## snowbear

Well, I've got to head out in a few minutes.  I'll catch some of you this evening, when I get back home.  Since hat will be after midnight for you, Marija, I'll chat with you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I, but an alarming number of the customers would put sugar in theirs. But this was the South. They're crazy
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!!
> I resemble that remark.
Click to expand...


I knew you get to that one at some point


----------



## limr

Have a good day Charlie!


----------



## limr

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## limr

Mariiiiiija...I posted selfiiiiiieeees!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I bet there would be NO sensual movements involved the way *I'd* do zoomba!


oh you'd be surprised ma! you can do it!  



> I'm also not really a fan of things that make all my muscles hurt--or at least, all the places where I used to have muscles hurt.


 this I completely understand



> But sure, why not. Anything for my daughter.


 oh we'll have a great time. If nothing, we will be laughing a lot for sure 



> Oh wait. I gotta go to the Bday dinner with my son tonight. When's the next time you're going?  You might have to zoomba for me!


 tomorrow night


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Mariiiiiija...I posted selfiiiiiieeees!


wheeeereeeee?

got to go find them!!!!!!

bye!


----------



## bribrius

goodmorn


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mariiiiiija...I posted selfiiiiiieeees!
> 
> 
> 
> wheeeereeeee?
> 
> got to go find them!!!!!!
> 
> bye!
Click to expand...


Page 792 and 793


----------



## limr

Morning, bri!


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> goodmorn


oh bri!

already up!

I'm still in the office...

how are you? slept well?


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Leonore!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Okay, here I am. Hairs got cut but I need to do the color. That's why I took a picture of the side that doesn't show the grey roots
> 
> View attachment 87967


mmmm niceeeeeee


----------



## sm4him

and bribrius, too...


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I've gotta go get ready for work. I'll check back in a bit!


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> goodmorn
> 
> 
> 
> oh bri!
> 
> already up!
> 
> I'm still in the office...
> 
> how are you? slept well?
Click to expand...

been up had to drive my kid to school a hour ago.


----------



## limr

Happy Birthday to your baby, Sharon!


----------



## Stradawhovious

I am eating a fritter.

And drinking coffee.

Mmmmmmm.


----------



## limr

I am drinking coffee.

But I have no fritter and I am sad.


----------



## limr

Not really. The coffee is what makes me happy right now.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Not really. The coffee is what makes me happy right now.


 
I'm a Kcup kind of guy, and recently discovered the Doughnut Shop Dark blend.

YOWSA!!  That's a quality cup.


----------



## mmaria

an hour more at work... that makes me happy


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The coffee is what makes me happy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Kcup kind of guy, and recently discovered the Doughnut Shop Dark blend.
> 
> YOWSA!!  That's a quality cup.
Click to expand...


I use a French press.


----------



## mmaria

I scratched my car last night when I headed to zoomba... just saying
in the most stupid way... just saying
and a lot...


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I use a French press.


 
Well La Dee Frickin' Daa, little miss fancy pants.  Do you extend the pinky of your cup holding hand and hover a saucer slightly under the cup with the other?


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> mmmm niceeeeeee



But did you see the second one? Gary likes it better than my avatar. I told him you also don't like my avatar.



limr said:


> This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.
> View attachment 87968


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a French press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well La Dee Frickin' Daa, little miss fancy pants.  Do you extend the pinky of your cup holding hand and hover a saucer slightly under the cup with the other?
Click to expand...


I almost snorted my cereal.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.
> View attachment 87968
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, much better than your avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marija doesn't like my avatar either.
Click to expand...

yup!

not liking her avatar!

she's a beauty and she needs a new fresh beautiful avatar!

yes!


----------



## limr

I'm a stubborn woman.


----------



## limr

Off to see the kitties!


----------



## bribrius

I wonder if I know enough teach a basic photography class. they are looking for a new instructor. Probably not my thing though..


----------



## mishele

Good morning!!!


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> I wonder if I know enough teach a basic photography class. they are looking for a new instructor. Probably not my thing though..


I wonder if I know too


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Good morning!!!


that was for Forkie, give us another one!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mmaria

I prefer you!

selfie


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> I prefer you!
> 
> selfie


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer you!
> 
> selfie
Click to expand...

Don't make me mad Mishele!

You know what will happen if I got mad!


----------



## runnah

Everyone needs a cold shower.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> Everyone needs a cold shower.


not now

after


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of enjoy this type of tea. I buy various brands from a local Chinese store.
> 
> Pu-erh tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff. What is the flavor like? Do I need to look for that next time I hit the tea store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you might really like this type of tea. Here's where I first hear about it, a couple years ago. The Online Photographer: OT: The Art of Tea (for Two)...Pu Erhs
Click to expand...

Okay ... I'm in. I need to find some *Pu Erhs. *


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboards.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a French press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well La Dee Frickin' Daa, little miss fancy pants.  Do you extend the pinky of your cup holding hand and hover a saucer slightly under the cup with the other?
Click to expand...

I use a French Press also. And that is precisely how I hold my mug.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Okay ... I'm in. I need to find some *Pu Erhs. *


----------



## Gary A.

I actually watched the whole thing. I hate Ebay. Everytime I look around Ebay ... I feel I need to shower.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know enough teach a basic photography class. they are looking for a new instructor. Probably not my thing though..
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know too
Click to expand...

only reason it crossed my mind is I saw a listing for a night school instructor needed and they seem really desperate guess they have none. Hardly would put myself in the teaching category.


----------



## Stradawhovious

bribrius said:


> only reason it crossed my mind is I saw a listing for a night school instructor needed and they seem really desperate guess they have none. Hardly would put myself in the teaching category.


 
If your post from earlier today is accurate...




bribrius said:


> I should probably still have a point and shoot only then because I forget some real basic things when shooting. Like shutter speed and forgetting to bracket, basic things that don't occur to me until after....


 
You may consider really nailing the basics yourself before teaching them to other people.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know enough teach a basic photography class. they are looking for a new instructor. Probably not my thing though..
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only reason it crossed my mind is I saw a listing for a night school instructor needed and they seem really desperate guess they have none. Hardly would put myself in the teaching category.
Click to expand...

My Mary Lou is completely unknowledgable about photography. I've been supplying her with nice equipment but she uses them like P&S and does not retain any info I give her on lenses. She hasn't a clue. I gave her my barely used Fujifilm X-E2 and a few lenses and she agreed to attend a photo class for beginners. I attended with her.

The class was a disaster. The instructor claimed to be a wedding photog and knew the basics. But she wasn't a very good photographer and her teaching technique(s) was absolutely horrible. It was all I could do not to correct her every other sentence. She spend most of the time spinning off on tangents and talking about herself. The class never took a picture until the last meeting.

Just remember that it is more than mere knowledge. This lady had been teaching for nine years and still was horrible. Also, remember that there will be a variety of cameras and each one has different menus and settings. It isn't as simple as teaching a basic film class.


----------



## bribrius

Stradawhovious said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> only reason it crossed my mind is I saw a listing for a night school instructor needed and they seem really desperate guess they have none. Hardly would put myself in the teaching category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your post from earlier today is accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably still have a point and shoot only then because I forget some real basic things when shooting. Like shutter speed and forgetting to bracket, basic things that don't occur to me until after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may consider really nailing the basics yourself before teaching them to other people.
> 
> Just a thought.
Click to expand...

Probably not a bad thought. I do forget a lot of crap shooting. Not sure if it is absent minded or what.....


----------



## bribrius

well, I was a substitute teacher once for 6,7,8 grade it couldn't be worse than that... could it?


----------



## sm4him

In honor of my baby boy's birthday, I think I'll post a few pics of him.
Most of them are from cr*ppy P&S cameras, and many of them reveal a little known condition: Becoming a mom can cause you to lose the ability to focus a camera. At least, that's what the evidence seems to suggest. 
(Actually, in my defense, I didn't take most of these.)

The day we came home from the hospital:

 
That's me on the left, my mom on the right. Wow, was I ever young back then! I'm older than that now.


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> well, I was a substitute teacher once for 6,7,8 grade it couldn't be worse than that... could it?



I'm not sure there is anything worse on the face of this planet than being a substitute teacher for middle school students.


----------



## sm4him

Sean believed in eating as a full-contact sport.


----------



## sm4him

I have no idea what on earth he was doing here. But then, that was OFTEN the case when he was growing up. He was a child of 1,000 expressions, incredible creativity, and sometimes just baffling, incomprehensible thought processes.


----------



## sm4him

Sean with his all-time favorite birthday present: A box of dirt.
I'm not even kidding. 

He LOVED dirt, and rocks. Still does. It was more than just liking to GET dirty, although goodness knows he enjoyed that to no end! He truly found dirt and rocks fascinating.
I remember the first day they let kids play on some new playground equipment at church--they were all having fun sliding and going through tunnels and climbing, and suddenly, I couldn't find my child anywhere. Finally found him; underneath the new play structure, digging in the dirt.

Anyway, his uncle gave him this handmade box. He had to first pry it open (it was nailed shut), and when he saw nothing but dirt inside, his eyes lit up like he'd won the jackpot!! It was hilarious. His 2-year-older brother thought he'd taken leave of his senses, and had no interest in the box at all…until Sean started discovering MONEY hidden in the dirt--then suddenly big brother wanted to help dig!!


----------



## sm4him

Last two:

I always made their costumes when they were young. I did it partly out of necessity (I was a single mom with no money to buy costumes), but more out of tradition, since MY mom had always made OUR costumes.  One year they were Superman and Wonder Boy (kind of a mistake, as I couldn't get those capes off them until almost the following Halloween! They wore them EVERYwhere), Sean was a SKUNK two years in a row, because he loved the outfit so much.

This was the year they were Cheetahs. My oldest son was probably about 7, maybe 8 at the time. He was very precise about how the dots needed to be drawn so that his cheetah didn't look like a leopard or a jaguar. God forbid. THAT kid was always too smart for MY own good.

Anyway, Sean LOVED having a tail!


----------



## sm4him

After they grew up, and I quit making their costumes, I was pretty pleased that they started making their own.

This was Sean as the Mad Hatter, just a few years ago. He bought a couple of items from a Goodwill store, but mostly used stuff he found in our closets.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I posted their new video yesterday, but have been stuck in a loop of their old stuff.

Here are a few more of their examples of awesome.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gary A.

bribrius said:


> well, I was a substitute teacher once for 6,7,8 grade it couldn't be worse than that... could it?


No.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Roasted chicken, potato salad, beans, et al for dinner.


When I retire I'm going to visit for all my meals.


----------



## astroNikon

wow, we blew past 12,000 while I was sleeping.


----------



## astroNikon

While I was at Starbucks I noticed they had a new flavor

Vanilla Caramel French Roast Ebola flavored

guaranteed to make you sweat.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> While I was at Starbucks I noticed they had a new flavor
> 
> Vanilla Caramel French Roast Ebola flavored
> 
> guaranteed to make you sweat.


It's good, though. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> View attachment 88033



I wonder if I can make it to 2500 before the end of the month.

Then again, I wonder if I want to.


----------



## sm4him

I wish there was an easy way to tell how many posts we have in just this thread.

Or maybe I don't wish that at all.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can make it to 2500 before the end of the month.
> 
> Then again, I wonder if I want to.
Click to expand...

go for it
I'll watch


----------



## sm4him

But I DO wish I had something for lunch besides the chili I brought. Because it turns out, I'm really not in the mood for chili.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can make it to 2500 before the end of the month.
> 
> Then again, I wonder if I want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go for it
> I'll watch
Click to expand...

Well, I cared enough to calculate how many posts I'd have to make per day--about 61. Actually more than that, since I included today as a full day, but it's already half over.

But, I doubt seriously I care enough to actually try to make 61 posts a day.


----------



## sm4him

Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.

Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."

I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
"Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."


----------



## limr

Good afternoon! Spent the morning doing laundry and scrubbing littler boxes, punctuated by brief petting of or playing with the kitties


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."



I think you should send a photographic response. Take six pictures of the following words, framed as a series: Are...You...Jamming...Kidding...Me...?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."


start your own guild .....


----------



## limr

Yay, my Tibetan singing bowl has arrived!


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.


 
Pee on the tickets, dry them out and send them back.

You will feel better.

Trust me.


----------



## mishele

That sounds like the art world alright!! Snotty!!
Let it roll off your back!! You never want to burn bridges, Sharon. You have no idea who might be watching. hehe


----------



## mishele

mishele said:


> That sounds like the art world alright!! Snotty!!
> Let it roll off your back!! You never want to burn bridges, Sharon. You have no idea who might be watching. hehe


Use that energy to get inspired!! hehe


----------



## Stradawhovious

mishele said:


> Use that energy to get inspired!! hehe


 

Yes.  Inspired to pee on the tickets, dry them out and send them back.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Yay, my *Tibetan singing bowl* has arrived!



pray tell, what genre does it sing ?


----------



## bribrius

sm4him said:


> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."


I can run a four color press if you go buy one I will tell you how. They will have no excuse then.

in all seriousness, this may actually give you some ambition to push further ahead. I remember taking photography way back in highschool and it was mixed in with darkroom and printing. Perhaps they are old school? And I think your work is great, but maybe there really is another level.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> That sounds like the art world alright!! Snotty!!
> Let it roll off your back!! You never want to burn bridges, Sharon. You have no idea who might be watching. hehe



Yeah, I don't actually care. That's why I posted it here; because it matters to me nearly as much as 90% of the other fluff I've posted here (90% because I *did* post those pictures of my baby boy, and I care about that!).

I'm seriously relieved that I didn't get accepted; I've got plenty of other irons in the fire at this point, and that guild would have been more restricting and time-consuming than anything.

I was just hacked off that they worded that letter the way they did--"oooooh, so sorry you weren't good enough for us, but hey come meet us and who knows, maybe you can one day quit being such a hack and have a tiny bit of the wonderful skills WE have."
Poop on them.  Jammin' high-falutin' snobs.


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."
> 
> 
> 
> I can run a four color press if you go buy one I will tell you how. They will have no excuse then.
> 
> in all seriousness, this may actually give you some ambition to push further ahead. I remember taking photography way back in highschool and it was mixed in with darkroom and printing. Perhaps they are old school? And I think your work is great, but maybe there really is another level.
Click to expand...


Meh. If I *wanted* to print my own work, I could. Or, if I wanted to even have "more control" over my prints, I could do that. I've worked in publishing here before and have plenty of contacts in the printing industry in town. I just don't want to do that, and I don't really want to be part of a group that insists on it.

But, like I said, the thing is, that was just their "excuse"--I found out some things, after applying, from a friend who left the guild over some things like the way they "chose" the best artists--it was extremely political and tied to whether you knew anyone who knew anyone--and then they just came up with something to explain why you did, or didn't, get in.

I have NO interest in applying to them again--but as Mish says, I'm also not burning my bridges, because you never know when a guild member may ALSO be connected somewhere else in the art community.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know enough teach a basic photography class. they are looking for a new instructor. Probably not my thing though..
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I know too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only reason it crossed my mind is I saw a listing for a night school instructor needed and they seem really desperate guess they have none. Hardly would put myself in the teaching category.
Click to expand...

I know I couldn't be a teacher... don't have the patience needed


----------



## mmaria

ok... I missed some things in this thread...

just wanted to say that I really liked what you wrote about your birthday boy Sharon


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, my *Tibetan singing bowl* has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pray tell, what genre does it sing ?
Click to expand...


Uhhh...Tibetan! Duh!


----------



## limr

Mine has a lower pitch.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... that is great.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, my *Tibetan singing bowl* has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pray tell, what genre does it sing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhh...Tibetan! Duh!
Click to expand...

okay, nothing like a singing frog


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> This was the scarf I wore today. I've got a lot of scarves. I have warmer ones for winter and nice light cotton ones for summer.
> View attachment 87968


I like this one, too.


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> But did you see the second one? Gary likes it better than my avatar. I told him you also don't like my avatar.


Your avatar does not do you justice.  Just sayin;.


----------



## limr

I love Michigan J. Frog.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Sean believed in eating as a full-contact sport.
> 
> View attachment 88018


Oh, I thought he was trying to be a clown.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."



Will they have free food?  If so, donate them to the local crack house.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, back in the spring, I applied for acceptance into a very well-known craft guild here. The only reason I cared about getting in was that they have great name recognition, and so it could boost your standing as a local artist to say you are in that organization.
> After applying, I found out some things that made me not really want to be in it after all (one of the primary things being that the guy who is currently heading it is a b*tthead and it's all very political).  I didn't get in--not because my work wasn't good enough, but basically because I don't do my own printing. They tried to pretty that up, but that was the upshot. Well, I thanked them and silently thanked God for NOT letting me get in their organization.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a letter from them--it included two free tickets to their craft show in November and one tremendous insult.
> It said they were offering these tickets so that those who didn't make it in this year might still come and meet the members and "be inspired to take your work to the next level."
> 
> I am horribly tempted to write them a snarky reply and return the tickets.
> "Thank you so much for the tickets. Oh, and also: Scr*w off. My work is already AT the next level. Perhaps your selection committee should attend a plumber's convention, where they might be inspired to get their heads out of their posteriors and decide to select work on the basis of its quality rather than on the basis of whether the artist has the right "connections."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they have free food?  If so, donate them to the local crack house.
Click to expand...


Even if they aren't having free food, donate them to the local crack house and say that there's free food.  And each ticket is good for three of four people.  And that B5 is giving them the tickets.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, by the way, I'm home from work -- earlier than expected.


----------



## limr

Why early?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I wish there was an easy way to tell how many posts we have in just this thread.
> 
> Or maybe I don't wish that at all.


You can limit a search to just your screen name and just this thread.  Theoretically, it will list all of your posts in this thread.  The problem is, it maxes out at 200 so you'd have to play with date ranges.

or SWAG it.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Why early?



My lovely wife wanted to get home and start making the cinnamon rolls.  She didn't have time, yesterday, and has promised people she'd bring them some.

We ride together since we are in the same building (she on 4th floor, me on 2nd.)


----------



## limr

Mmm, cinnamon rolls. That's a good reason to leave work!


----------



## snowbear

I have a new mini-project, well a re-visited project.  It will take a couple of days, at the most.


----------



## snowbear

The geographic database for the new 9-1-1 system will need road elevations so routing can be implemented.  The current road file does not have elevations EXCEPT for the one that I built, which is part of a larger (about 15 counties/cities in DC, MD & VA) regional road network that I built.  Since my requirements did not include a particular field that the road file has, we cant just pull our county's roads, so . . .I'm going to enter the elevations on the newer road file.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner is almost ready.  Lenny, close your eyes: bacon wrapped, herb crusted pork tenderloin!  
Lenny, open them up, now: And some green things.


----------



## Gary A.

I just came back from Costco with one of these:

Black and Decker Purifry Air Fryer:


----------



## Gary A.

It uses hot air and a minute amount of oil to fry stuff. I don't fry but if this works ... beats the oven.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> I don't fry


Don't move to the southeast.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Dinner is almost ready.  Lenny, close your eyes: bacon wrapped, herb crusted pork tenderloin!
> Lenny, open them up, now: And some green things.



La la la, here I am, just moseying along ----hey! Who turned off the lights? What's going on? Somebody plea-- oh there, I can see again! Mmmmm, green things...


----------



## snowbear

Ok, you  lovely ladies.  Anyone interested in test driving these?
Goodmorning Underwear


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm   alarm clock: "BWAH BWAH BWAH BWAH!"  Vibrating undies: "bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!"  "Achoo!" 
Tough choice.


----------



## limr

Oh my. Those could be interesting. Nothing like a sneeze to start the day


----------



## snowbear

Just pray they don't have a short circuit.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Just pray they don't have a short circuit.


----------



## snowbear

Only Eveready batteries -- you don't want them fizzling out too soon.


And I promise, that is the last I'll say on this.  Apologies to those more sensitive (no - I'm not going to go there.)


----------



## limr

Did you go check out the Clap Off Bra link?
Clap-Off Bra


----------



## snowbear

Yes, but I didn't read it.  I kept thinking how it would be at the end of an opera.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Ok, you  lovely ladies.  Anyone interested in test driving these?
> Goodmorning Underwear


isn't that what husbands are for ??


----------



## snowbear

I bet a certain mod would enjoy the set (or at least would _say_ they'd enjoy the set)


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Only Eveready batteries -- you don't want them fizzling out too soon.
> 
> 
> And I promise, that is the last I'll say on this.  Apologies to those more sensitive (no - I'm not going to go there.)


thought ppl use Enerloop batteries here ...


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you  lovely ladies.  Anyone interested in test driving these?
> Goodmorning Underwear
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that what husbands are for ??
Click to expand...


Men = half-charged batteries.  Or so I've read.


----------



## snowbear

I have two kitties stepping on each other, trying to get the best seat in the open window.  Fun to watch.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe must have missed me while I was at work today, after having been home for two weeks.  Although she is affectionate, she is not usually one to be held.  When I got home, I reached down to pick her up and she didn't run.  She let me pick her up then laid down in my arms  for a solid 20 minutes!

Her butt is going on a diet - she is heavy.


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker needs to lose a little too. But then again, so do I. We is chargrined.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner was excelent.  My lovely wife and lazy lobster did a great job.  I cut the meat into medallions, and ate.



limr said:


> Mrs Parker needs to lose a little too. But then again, so do I. We is chargrined.



You, need to loose weight?  Where?  Not from what I've seen.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You, need to loose weight?  Where?  Not from what I've seen.



Now you know how good of a photographer I am 

I don't show it much in my face or upper body, and I'm not talking Biggest Loser amounts of weight, but the past couple of years have been very stressful and I slowly put on some pounds that I now need to remove.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, stress can do many bad things.


----------



## snowbear

Hey - you're getting close to 6,100!


----------



## kundalini

snowbear said:


> Men = half-charged batteries.  Or so I've read.


Not a fan a generalizations myself, but I can say this statement seems similar to bovine excrement for the purpose of .........hang on..... snowbear, aren't you a male?  I wanted to ask if you were a man, but the quote simplifies things.


----------



## snowbear

I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,


----------



## snowbear

kundalini said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men = half-charged batteries.  Or so I've read.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan a generalizations myself, but I can say this statement seems similar to bovine excrement for the purpose of .........hang on..... snowbear, aren't you a male?  I wanted to ask if you were a man, but the quote simplifies things.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am.  You will also notice the end of my statement: "or so I've read."


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Yes, stress can do many bad things.



Yeah, it messed me up. I became depressed - as in "probably would have been diagnosed by a professional if I could afford one" depressed. I started getting a handle on it last year. And since I discovered the magnesium supplements, the quality of my sleep has increased by about a million times, and that also is helping tremendously. I feel like I took a year to just recover and feel better and now I am now finally ready to start feeling good again, not just better.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,



I'm sure Leaderboard has bumped that up. We're a bunch of Liking fools around here!


----------



## snowbear

Well, that's probably inflated all of ours a bit, but I guess you are just more likable.  Of course I had a couple of people "out to get me"  


OHGOTTAGO. THECINNAMONBUNSAREREADY!!!!!


----------



## snowbear

How is your class coming along?  Any more essays?


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,



Charlie, that's not quite right.  Because the complement that would be a negative (as in 41.7% negative).  And there's no way you could convince me that Leonore has that much negative about her.   Another way to spin that is 99.92% positive rating (which is positive rating divided by the total rating).  The number you're looking at would probably be better called the "popularity" index, as it is the ratio of likes to messages.  Wait.  Aren't you a math teacher?


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Aren't you a math teacher?


Not in the least bit -- cartographer


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> OHGOTTAGO. THECINNAMONBUNSAREREADY!!!!!



Oh sure, now you go and make ME envious!


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, that's not quite right.  Because the complement that would be a negative (as in 41.7% negative).  And there's no way you could convince me that Leonore has that much negative about her.   Another way to spin that is 99.92% positive rating (which is positive rating divided by the total rating).  The number you're looking at would probably be better called the "popularity" index, as it is the ratio of likes to messages.  Wait.  Aren't you a math teacher?
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHGOTTAGO. THECINNAMONBUNSAREREADY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure, now you go and make ME envious!
Click to expand...


Come on down - you should be able to get here before they are gone!


----------



## Gary A.

KC is killing San Francisco.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> How is your class coming along?  Any more essays?



There are always essays. It's like the friggin' mail. Just never stops. 

But having said that, I should have graded today but I didn't. When I got home from the cat shelter, I took a shower because I smelled like bleach from the litter box scrubbing and it was giving me a headache. I ate some lunch and then got really sleepy and crashed on the couch for a solid hour! Zelda, of course, took this opportunity, as she always does when I take a nap, to use me as a couch and take her own nap. 

When I got up, I was just sort of meh, so I did some puttering, then went to have dinner with Buzz, and now I'm planning on firing Tuesday in about 30 minutes.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, that's not quite right.  Because the complement that would be a negative (as in 41.7% negative).  And there's no way you could convince me that Leonore has that much negative about her.   Another way to spin that is 99.92% positive rating (which is positive rating divided by the total rating).  The number you're looking at would probably be better called the "popularity" index, as it is the ratio of likes to messages.  Wait.  Aren't you a math teacher?
Click to expand...



OK.  58% of her posts are positive?  (total number/positive rating)/  Ah, heck with it -- Lenny is more positive than me!!!!!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> KC is killing San Francisco.



Oh my god, call the police! A murder! And of a saint, even! He needs help!

Oh wait. 

Is that baseball thing STILL going on?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.  You have a 58.3% positive rating,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, that's not quite right.  Because the complement that would be a negative (as in 41.7% negative).  And there's no way you could convince me that Leonore has that much negative about her.   Another way to spin that is 99.92% positive rating (which is positive rating divided by the total rating).  The number you're looking at would probably be better called the "popularity" index, as it is the ratio of likes to messages.  Wait.  Aren't you a math teacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Now I feel better.


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a math teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit -- cartographer
Click to expand...


Cartographer, mathographer.... seems same to me.  Both show relationships between different things using squiggly lines.  And besides, you HAVE to be a mathematician to understand the various ways projection can be done - don't try to kid me that it's simple as pie.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC is killing San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, call the police! A murder! And of a saint, even! He needs help!
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Is that baseball thing STILL going on?
Click to expand...


Not for DC or Baltimore.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Now I feel better.





And now I'm a huggin' fool


----------



## Gary A.

Leo, em sua honra, eu comprei uma garrafa de vinho português hoje.

Jose Maria da Fonseca
               VI
          Domini

           Douro
            2010


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a math teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least bit -- cartographer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cartographer, mathographer.... seems same to me.  Both show relationships between different things using squiggly lines.  And besides, you HAVE to be a mathematician to understand the various ways projection can be done - don't try to kid me that it's simple as pie.
Click to expand...


Well, yeah it is -- they have an app for that, now!  
True, I have to understand some basic algebra, especially when specifying the formula to calculate time to travel over a network segment when distance is in feet, speed is in miles per hour, and cost restrictions (traffic lights, speed humps) are documented in seconds.


----------



## Gary A.

Douro looks to be a nice place.


----------



## snowbear

And to be sure, even though the GIS (Geomatics) world is dominated by a Redlands, California company, I know it is a Canadian invention.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Leo, em sua honra, eu comprei uma garrafa de vinho português hoje.
> 
> Jose Maria da Fonseca
> VI
> Domini
> 
> Douro
> 2010



Ah, muito bom! E voce lhe gostou?


----------



## kundalini

snowbear said:


> Yes, I am.  You will also notice the end of my statement: *"or so I've read."*


Good to know.  Apologies for misinterpretation, but I'm in the middle of carving pumpkins for Halloween, watching Sir David Attenborough's series "Life" episode on reptiles and amphibians, sipping a shot or six of Jose, taking a toke and lurking on TPF all together.  Sometimes I get confused.


----------



## snowbear

Well, I think I'm going to call it a night.  Zoe wants my chair and I'm LB'ed out.  I'll see the easterners in the AM.


----------



## snowbear

kundalini said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am.  You will also notice the end of my statement: *"or so I've read."*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.  Apologies for misinterpretation, but I'm in the middle of carving pumpkins for Halloween, watching Sir David Attenborough's series "Life" episode on reptiles and amphibians, sipping a shot or six of Jose, taking a toke and lurking on TPF all together.  Sometimes I get confused.
Click to expand...


No worries.


----------



## Gary A.

Eu nao sei ainda.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Douro looks to be a nice place.



It's gorgeous. I've driven the valley a couple of times, and took a river tour once, which would have been better had it not been 10,000 degrees. And of course, this is Europe, where they believe air conditioning makes you sick, so the even though the boat had a/c, they had it on the lowest setting for a large room that was packed like sardinhas with all of us for lunch.

Buzz and I were dying. I said, "Don't worry, we just have to make it through lunch. As soon as the last swallow of coffee is downed, all these crazy mother-jammers will be drinking beer up on top on the uncovered sun deck, and then we can stand directly in front of the a/c." 

Sure enough, that is exactly what happened.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> And to be sure, even though the GIS (Geomatics) world is dominated by a Redlands, California company, I know it is a Canadian invention.


Redlands ... that is interesting. Redlands is a smallish community sorta in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## limr

Quando bebe-lo, diga-me  Acho que gostaria.


----------



## limr

A few shots from the shelter this morning and then I'm calling it a day.

Amazon boxes are apparently comfortable:


----------



## Gary A.

Eu vou deixar voce saber como e bom quando eu abri-lo. Voce esta convidado a entrar e partilhar conosco.


----------



## limr

She looks kind of annoyed, but thi little girl was so friendly. She was one of the cats who was allowed to just roam around, and she came right over for some petting. She would actually lift off her front paws to get to my hand faster, and she was purring her fool furry head off. I was surprised she waited until I took the picture to come over for more pets:


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Quando bebe-lo ...


LOL


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> She looks kind of annoyed, but thi little girl was so friendly. She was one of the cats who was allowed to just roam around, and she came right over for some petting. She would actually lift off her front paws to get to my hand faster, and she was purring her fool furry head off. I was surprised she waited until I took the picture to come over for more pets:
> View attachment 88060


Cookie purrs.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Eu vou deixar voce saber como e bom quando eu abri-lo. Voce esta convidado a entrar e partilhar conosco.



Entao! 'Brigada


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks kind of annoyed, but thi little girl was so friendly. She was one of the cats who was allowed to just roam around, and she came right over for some petting. She would actually lift off her front paws to get to my hand faster, and she was purring her fool furry head off. I was surprised she waited until I took the picture to come over for more pets:
> View attachment 88060
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie purrs.
Click to expand...


Awwww!


----------



## Gary A.

E com capacidade nominal de 90+.


----------



## limr

Standoff in the big room!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eu vou deixar voce saber como e bom quando eu abri-lo. Voce esta convidado a entrar e partilhar conosco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entao! 'Brigada
Click to expand...

Como voce pode dizer isso em ingles?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks kind of annoyed, but thi little girl was so friendly. She was one of the cats who was allowed to just roam around, and she came right over for some petting. She would actually lift off her front paws to get to my hand faster, and she was purring her fool furry head off. I was surprised she waited until I took the picture to come over for more pets:
> View attachment 88060
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie purrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww!
Click to expand...

When she gets her chest and stomach rubbed, she makes these deep and heavy breathing noises which sound a bit like purring.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> E com capacidade nominal de 90+.



E provavelmente mais barato do que um vinho frances do mesmo classificacao.

(I'm annoyed that I can't get my tils and cedilhas.)


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eu vou deixar voce saber como e bom quando eu abri-lo. Voce esta convidado a entrar e partilhar conosco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entao! 'Brigada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Como voce pode dizer isso em ingles?
Click to expand...


Well then! Thanks


----------



## limr

Cutie pie


----------



## limr

Another cutie pie


----------



## snerd

Yo quiero Taco Bell!!


----------



## limr

These next three are all blurry because this little guy would Not.Stand.Still. He was really friendly and playful, and was in constant motion while I was there. Threw him the mouse a couple of times and he just looooooved it


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> Yo quiero Taco Bell!!



Get the runs at the border?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> E com capacidade nominal de 90+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E provavelmente mais barato do que um vinho frances do mesmo classificacao.
> 
> (I'm annoyed that I can't get my tils and cedilhas.)
Click to expand...

I'm annoyed having to use them ...


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> E com capacidade nominal de 90+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E provavelmente mais barato do que um vinho frances do mesmo classificacao.
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> E com capacidade nominal de 90+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E provavelmente mais barato do que um vinho frances do mesmo classificacao.
> 
> (I'm annoyed that I can't get my tils and cedilhas.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm annoyed having to use them ...
Click to expand...


We love our nasal vowels!


----------



## Gary A.

French wines in Europe are very overpriced. A $80 - $100 bottle there is like a $20 bottle of Californian.


----------



## limr

And the last one of the little orange kitty, which makes me smile despite its blurriness.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> French wine in Europe are very overpriced. A $80 - $100 bottle there is like a $20 bottle of Californian.



Definitely. Wine was super cheap in Portugal. I generally paid about 5 euros for an every day wine and it was delish. I remember once grabbing the wrong bottle from the shelf and accidentally buying a 12-euro bottle. It was fantastic.


----------



## Gary A.

Existe uma grande comunidade Portuguesa onde eu cresci.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Existe uma grande comunidade Portuguesa onde eu cresci.



Em California?


----------



## limr

Okay, Tuesday really needs to be fired right now. I'm headed to bed.

See youse in the morning and afternoon!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> French wine in Europe are very overpriced. A $80 - $100 bottle there is like a $20 bottle of Californian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. Wine was super cheap in Portugal. I generally paid about 5 euros for an every day wine and it was delish. I remember once grabbing the wrong bottle from the shelf and accidentally buying a 12-euro bottle. It was fantastic.
Click to expand...

On our last trip to Sonoma we joined a wine club. I am not a joiner. The only thing I've joined in the last 20 years has been Costco. But these wines were just so good, I had to join. Interesting, it was a Spanish vintner who also imported their Spanish growing techniques to Sonoma. Unlike California vineyards are precision planted and pruned. The Spanish methodology is to allow the vines to grow much more wild and natural. This ends up with smaller but more flavorful grapes. 





Marimar Winery


----------



## Gary A.

Sim. Ha salas portuguesas para cima e para baixo na California. Houve um DES Hall, em Chino.


----------



## Gary A.

I guess it's gallery time again.


----------



## Gary A.

*Hollywood*

*



*
Death takes a holiday.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snerd

There's a rat around here somewhere.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snerd said:


> There's a rat around here somewhere.


Life ... I've discovered life...?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Selling Hollywood


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Santa Monica Pier*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Huntington Library - San Marino, California*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Planes O' Fame -  Chino, California*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*BubbleFest - Dana Point, California*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, need to loose weight?  Where?  Not from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know how good of a photographer I am
> 
> I don't show it much in my face or upper body, and I'm not talking Biggest Loser amounts of weight, but the past couple of years have been very stressful and I slowly put on some pounds that I now need to remove.
Click to expand...

Join the club
Except the little amounts and a couple of years has been repeating itself several times.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Holy cow, or buffalo
Looks like a stampede catching up to me


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

We went on a field trip yesterday


----------



## astroNikon

We saw bugs


----------



## astroNikon

And it rained whilst we were on the nature trail.  Luckily I had my big umbrella.


----------



## astroNikon

They did have some nice looking woodpeckers here which were black and white.  I'll have to go back with my camera .


----------



## Gary A.

'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> 'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.



GOOD MORNING CRAZIES!


----------



## mmaria

DAMN!

WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING?

IT'S COFFEE TIME


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> 'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.


yeah, I'm headed back to bed too.
one of the kids was coughing so I was checking on him for a bit .... now for more shuteye


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm headed back to bed too.
> one of the kids was coughing so I was checking on him for a bit .... now for more shuteye
Click to expand...

night!


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> DAMN!
> 
> WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING?
> 
> IT'S COFFEE TIME


because it's not even 3am where I am .. and it's midnight at Gary's


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm headed back to bed too.
> one of the kids was coughing so I was checking on him for a bit .... now for more shuteye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> night!
Click to expand...

good night

make some cinnamon buns for all of us for the morning ...


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> make some cinnamon buns for all of us for the morning ...


 on my work?
no probs


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> They did have some nice looking woodpeckers here which were black and white.  I'll have to go back with my camera .


and the deer

we saw 2 bucks - looked like 8 point and better
and 3 does

the hunters in the crowd went savage
the kids wanted to see the deer more up close.  But as they moved around, the deer decided to move away.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fry
> 
> 
> 
> Don't move to the southeast.
Click to expand...

Agreed. And definitely don't move to the southeast and THEN proclaim, "I don't fry."
Them's fightin' words in these parts!


----------



## mmaria




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to be sure, even though the GIS (Geomatics) world is dominated by a Redlands, California company, I know it is a Canadian invention.
> 
> 
> 
> Redlands ... that is interesting. Redlands is a smallish community sorta in the middle of nowhere.
Click to expand...

The home of ESRI.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


>



Good morning, Marija.
I always try to have fun.


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.
How was Tomato Head?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Night Astro. My eyes are crapping out.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm headed back to bed too.
> one of the kids was coughing so I was checking on him for a bit .... now for more shuteye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> night!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good night
> 
> make some cinnamon buns for all of us for the morning ...
Click to expand...


Made them last night; a better batch than before.


----------



## snowbear

Well good people, it's time to dance with the other commuters. I'll drop by at lunch so I don't miss my sweet niece.
TTFN.


----------



## mmaria

I'm off to a coffee with a friend I haven't seen in year and a half 

he came for some finance inspection


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Sharon.
> How was Tomato Head?


It was delicious. I had a Burrito stuffed with chicken, peppers, goat cheese, spinach, black beans and rice, some other stuff I don't remember, and sriracha sauce.
Sean had a vegan pizza. Everyone else had either a veggie burger or pizza.  
Sean also got this vegan chocolate cupcake for dessert (they are pretty well known locally for their vegan baked goods) and I had some cobbler. One taste of that cupcake and I knew I'd made a mistake not getting that instead. It was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> I'm off to a coffee with a friend I haven't seen in year and a half
> 
> he came for some finance inspection


Enjoy your get together!


----------



## Stradawhovious

It's morning.  35 degrees here.  Unfortunately, Balmy compared to what I'm in for.


----------



## bribrius

morning slackers!!!
oh, that's right. you all are at work while I am on the couch..


----------



## Forkie

The fact that we're on TPF shows how much work is actually being done, however.


----------



## bribrius

just finished watching "all is lost" movie. if you are a boater could be a must see kind of a wake up call on having your boat sink and drowning.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fry
> 
> 
> 
> Don't move to the southeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. And definitely don't move to the southeast and THEN proclaim, "I don't fry."
> Them's fightin' words in these parts!
Click to expand...

I'm fried this morning.

Can I go back to sleep ?


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> It's morning.  35 degrees here.  Unfortunately, Balmy compared to what I'm in for.


50 here, headed for low 60s. But after that, it goes downhill fast. First real cold blast by Saturday; makes me want to crawl under the covers and hibernate til Spring.


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> just finished watching "all is lost" movie. if you are a boater could be a must see kind of a wake up call on having your boat sink and drowning.



I'll be sure to mark that one "never watch this."
I had a good friend drown in a kinda bizarre "boating" accident on Memorial Day.


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> morning slackers!!!
> oh, that's right. you all are at work while I am on the couch..



Not yet. But headed that way as soon as I finish this last cup of coffee.

Probably.
Almost certainly.
Or maybe when it quits raining.


----------



## bribrius

is it just me or do you guys notice the camera angles when watching movies too? I get to the point of pausing one and saying "hey that would make a great photo look at the angle "

just noticed I really notice camera angles watching movies. don't mind me..


----------



## limr

Morning. Just finishing my first cup. Already dreaming lovingly of that second cup.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Morning. Just finishing my first cup. Already dreaming lovingly of that second cup.


two kids off to school, I am on the coffee too.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Enjoy your get together!


oh I enjoyed!

just came back 

he's a good guy and I'm really glad we got together!

chatted nicely, we'll see each other next week too


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> 50 here, headed for low 60s. But after that, it goes downhill fast. First real cold blast by Saturday; makes me want to crawl under the covers and hibernate til Spring.


 
In a month or two I will see -40.  I'm going to enjoy the crap out of 35 while I can.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> is it just me or do you guys notice the camera angles when watching movies too? I get to the point of pausing one and saying "hey that would make a great photo look at the angle "
> 
> just noticed I really notice camera angles watching movies. don't mind me..



Sometimes I do, but I don't want to go down that rabbit hole. It's hard enough to turn the brain off and if I'm watching a movie, it means I want the brain off, so I don't want it trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Aaaaaannnnnnnnnnd....

Fritter and coffee.


----------



## bribrius

hey I know this girl from when was young who now of course is a adult woman with a photography business and married. Think it would be inappropriate for me to go shooting alone with her I just don't want to put undo weirdness on her husband.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> hey I know this girl from when was young who now of course is a adult woman with a photography business and married. Think it would be inappropriate for me to go shooting alone with her I just don't want to put undo weirdness on her husband.


Is she good looking?

I'd like to go with her

Think it would be inappropriate for me to go shooting alone with her I just don't want to put undo weirdness on her husband?


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or do you guys notice the camera angles when watching movies too? I get to the point of pausing one and saying "hey that would make a great photo look at the angle "
> 
> just noticed I really notice camera angles watching movies. don't mind me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do, but I don't want to go down that rabbit hole. It's hard enough to turn the brain off and if I'm watching a movie, it means I want the brain off, so I don't want it trying to figure stuff out.
Click to expand...

already there. watched a movie last month and I don't even remember what it was about I was watching the filming more than the subject line.


----------



## limr

Just checked the thermometer - it's 52F here this morning. Yesterday it was almost 70F as a high.


----------



## limr

What about not wanting to put undo weirdness on your wife?


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> What about not wanting to put undo weirdness on your wife?


we already have our marital difficulties I don't pay much attention to that.


----------



## limr

This up and down temperature business is very annoying. My allergies came back yesterday, apparently. 

It's still weird to say that. I never had allergies my whole life. I still am not sure what I'm allergic to.


----------



## astroNikon

this is one of those mornings where I need something like caffeine

the only problem is caffeine kinda puts me to sleep if I'm just sitting around.  If I'm active, say riding my bike *hard* then it works.  Otherwise, it's a good sleep aid.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about not wanting to put undo weirdness on your wife?
> 
> 
> 
> we already have our marital difficulties I don't pay much attention to that.
Click to expand...


And the fact that you don't pay much attention to that - could this be a *cause* of said marital difficulties?


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> this is one of those mornings where I need something like caffeine
> 
> the only problem is caffeine kinda puts me to sleep if I'm just sitting around.  If I'm active, say riding my bike *hard* then it works.  Otherwise, it's a good sleep aid.



Weirdo.

Oh, and good morning, Astro!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of those mornings where I need something like caffeine
> 
> the only problem is caffeine kinda puts me to sleep if I'm just sitting around.  If I'm active, say riding my bike *hard* then it works.  Otherwise, it's a good sleep aid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdo.
> 
> Oh, and good morning, Astro!
Click to expand...

Thanks

I think ....


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> And the fact that you don't pay much attention to that - could this be a *cause* of said marital difficulties?


it's always men's fault!!!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think ....



If I proclaim you a weirdo, then you are good people in my book


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that you don't pay much attention to that - could this be a *cause* of said marital difficulties?
> 
> 
> 
> it's always men's fault!!!
Click to expand...


what's that ??

I think I just stepped in something ???


----------



## Forkie

I don't see any problem with photographing somebody's wife.  Just because you're married does that mean you can't interact with anyone of the opposite sex any more?

Ask her.  The worst that'll happen is she'll say no.


----------



## limr

On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about not wanting to put undo weirdness on your wife?
> 
> 
> 
> we already have our marital difficulties I don't pay much attention to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the fact that you don't pay much attention to that - could this be a *cause* of said marital difficulties?
Click to expand...

ehh.
i am kind of a "leave me alone" independent type of person and she is more the needy type with drama. so i just learned to ignore her. Figure eventually she will learn to leave me alone or go along with a divorce.  LOL


----------



## Forkie

Porn star.  I bet he was a porn star.  With a name like "Shatner" it's got to be porn star.


----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> I don't see any problem with photographing somebody's wife.  Just because you're married does that mean you can't interact with anyone of the opposite sex any more?
> 
> Ask her.  The worst that'll happen is she'll say no.



Did he mean shooting _her_ or going out for a day of shooting _with_ her? 

Honestly, either way, it wouldn't make a difference. If there is trust in a marriage, what's wrong with sharing an interest with another person?


----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> Porn star.  I bet he was a porn star.  With a name like "Shatner" it's got to be porn star.



Good guess - you make a good point about the name.

But nope.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> ehh.
> i am kind of a "leave me alone" independent type of person and she is more the needy type with drama. so i just learned to ignore her. Figure eventually she will learn to leave me alone or go along with a divorce.  LOL


how long have you two been married?


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any problem with photographing somebody's wife.  Just because you're married does that mean you can't interact with anyone of the opposite sex any more?
> 
> Ask her.  The worst that'll happen is she'll say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he mean shooting _her_ or going out for a day of shooting _with_ her?
> 
> Honestly, either way, it wouldn't make a difference. If there is trust in a marriage, what's wrong with sharing an interest with another person?
Click to expand...

shooting WITH. If figure i can learn something from anyone and since i have known this woman since we were kids it might be a time to learn and reminisce. she has been doing photography for about fifteen years and has her own business we talk now and again.


----------



## mmaria

I realized that I can't shoot with other people, men, women, never mind, I like to shoot alone

If I'm with someone, I don't want to shoot, I want to talk


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> shooting WITH. If figure i can learn something from anyone and since i have known this woman since we were kids it might be a time to learn and reminisce. she has been doing photography for about fifteen years and has her own business we talk now and again.



Like I said, if her husband trusts her, there shouldn't be weirdness. You can always ask her to go out shooting so you can pick her brain about photography stuff. It's up to her to decide if that would be weird for either her or her husband.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ehh.
> i am kind of a "leave me alone" independent type of person and she is more the needy type with drama. so i just learned to ignore her. Figure eventually she will learn to leave me alone or go along with a divorce.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you two been married?
Click to expand...

married for six, together for fifteen (albeit we have had a couple separations). Really nothing new i spent much of my time working so we have had more a platonic type relationship i basically just paid the bills and stuck with the "leave me alone" theory..
Almost more of a business or partnership agreement when i had a startup business she was kind of the secretary and dealth with tenants for me on rentals too. we just had kids.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> I realized that I can't shoot with other people, men, women, never mind, I like to shoot alone
> 
> If I'm with someone, I don't want to shoot, I want to talk



Until I shove a K1000 in your hands and make you shoot film


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> I realized that I can't shoot with other people, men, women, never mind, I like to shoot alone
> 
> If I'm with someone, I don't want to shoot, I want to talk


lol
talking could be learning..


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ehh.
> i am kind of a "leave me alone" independent type of person and she is more the needy type with drama. so i just learned to ignore her. Figure eventually she will learn to leave me alone or go along with a divorce.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you two been married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> married for six, together for fifteen (albeit we have had a couple separations). Really nothing new i spent much of my time working so we have had more a platonic type relationship i basically just paid the bills and stuck with the "leave me alone" theory..
> Almost more of a business or partnership agreement when i had a startup business she was kind of the secretary and dealth with tenants for me on rentals too. we just had kids.
Click to expand...

have I ever said that I like you sometimes?

weirdo


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Until I shove a K1000 in your hands and make you shoot film


oh God, I'm blushing again!!!!


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> lol
> talking could be learning..


I guess it could be


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?


Star Wars ?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realized that I can't shoot with other people, men, women, never mind, I like to shoot alone
> 
> If I'm with someone, I don't want to shoot, I want to talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until I shove a K1000 in your hands and make you shoot film
Click to expand...

no film for me

I don't ever want to buy coffee


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars ?
Click to expand...


Far far weirder. 

But hey, _Star Wars_ isn't weird! _Star Wars_ is a huge pile of awesome!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far far weirder.
> 
> But hey, _Star Wars_ isn't weird! _Star Wars_ is a huge pile of awesome!
Click to expand...

 the Ottawa Canadian National Repertory Theater.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> the Ottawa Canadian National Repertory Theater.



Nope.


----------



## astroNikon

_The Brothers Karamazov_ with Yul Brynner ?


----------



## limr

Are you Wikipedia-ing this?

And nope.

Those things might be a contrast to what he's known for, but what I have in mind is just plain out strange and chock full of win.


----------



## limr

I have to get ready for work now, but before I go, I'm going to leave you all with this little nugget of gold...


----------



## limr

_Incubus - _a 1965 horror film, starring William Shatner. Notable because it's the only full-length movie ever filmed entirely in Esperanto.


----------



## limr

And there IS more! You can watch the entire film on YouTube.
Or here! 






You're welcome.


----------



## bribrius

have fun at work. i think i might go shooting today. i will think of you .


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Are you Wikipedia-ing this?
> 
> And nope.
> 
> Those things might be a contrast to what he's known for, but what I have in mind is just plain out strange and chock full of win.


well you have to learn/read this stuff from somewhere ....
Incubus was going to be my next "guess"


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?



Gosh, there is SO MUCH weirdness in Shatner's past that it would be hard to know where to begin. Star Wars and Boston Legal were about the only not-weird things he did. And Star Wars was the only GOOD one. 

He was in some absolutely horrendous B movies, wrote some incredibly bad books…

But for me, very little can top Shatner "singing" Tambourine Man or Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds on his Transformed Man album.

EDIT: STAR TREK…I meant Star TREK…gah, what is WRONG with me?!?


----------



## mmaria

girls!!!!!!!

wanna ZOOMBA with me tonight!?


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> girls!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna ZOOMBA with me tonight!?


Absolutely!!! Kinda. Not really, but I would, because it's you.

But I have choir practice tonight. Wanna come sing with me?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, there is SO MUCH weirdness in Shatner's past that it would be hard to know where to begin. Star Wars and Boston Legal were about the only not-weird things he did. And Star Wars was the only GOOD one.
> 
> He was in some absolutely horrendous B movies, wrote some incredibly bad books…
> 
> But for me, very little can top Shatner "singing" Tambourine Man or Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds on his Transformed Man album.
Click to expand...

Star Trek actually .....
I put Star Wars just to mess with Lenny ....

and Star Trek was weird just by the way he "talked" all the time.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Absolutely!!! Kinda. Not really, but I would, because it's you.
> 
> But I have choir practice tonight. Wanna come sing with me?


we had to figure out something so you could zoomba with me and I could sing with you 

yeah, I want to sing with you, I was actually in a few chorus when I was kid/teenager... not saying I sound good though! just keep that in mind


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject - or rather, speaking of weirdos - who wants to guess what I think is the weirdest thing in William Shatner's professional past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, there is SO MUCH weirdness in Shatner's past that it would be hard to know where to begin. Star Wars and Boston Legal were about the only not-weird things he did. And Star Wars was the only GOOD one.
> 
> He was in some absolutely horrendous B movies, wrote some incredibly bad books…
> 
> But for me, very little can top Shatner "singing" Tambourine Man or Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds on his Transformed Man album.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Star Trek actually .....
> I put Star Wars just to mess with Lenny ...
Click to expand...

Did I say Star Wars???? GAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! That wasn't because of your post, that was just…I don't know WHAT that was!!!
I'm a recovering Trekkie and a huge Star Wars fan--I definitely get demerits for THAT screw-up!!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!! Kinda. Not really, but I would, because it's you.
> 
> But I have choir practice tonight. Wanna come sing with me?
> 
> 
> 
> we had to figure out something so you could zoomba with me and I could sing with you
> 
> yeah, I want to sing with you, I was actually in a few chorus when I was kid/teenager... not saying I sound good though! just keep that in mind
Click to expand...


I'm not good at all! I've been surprised the rest of the choir doesn't get together and ban me. 
Seriously, I was incredibly bad when I joined. Started taking some music lessons from our choir director and I'm up to a solid mediocre now!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I'm not good at all! I've been surprised the rest of the choir doesn't get together and ban me.
> Seriously, I was incredibly bad when I joined. Started taking some music lessons from our choir director and I'm up to a solid mediocre now!


lol

I was 15 when I sang the last time in the chorus.
It was tough, had to work a lot

now, I couldn't sing even a child song. a w f u l


----------



## mmaria

20 more minutes and I'm gone

no work


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good at all! I've been surprised the rest of the choir doesn't get together and ban me.
> Seriously, I was incredibly bad when I joined. Started taking some music lessons from our choir director and I'm up to a solid mediocre now!
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I was 15 when I sang the last time in the chorus.
> It was tough, had to work a lot
> 
> now, I couldn't sing even a child song. a w f u l
Click to expand...

Well, see, you just need to start going to practice with me. 
If you can still sing after zoomba.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> girls!!!!!!!
> 
> wanna ZOOMBA with me tonight!?


oh geez. we had a zoomba studio locally here and it turned out the woman was brought up on charges because she was also a hooker prostituting herself. They got her records and video tapes of the events and for months were releasing names of john does she slept with with the zoomba studio front and her other online activities.
i heard she was a great zoomba instructor though.

Zumba instructor behind Maine prostitution ring gets out of jail early - CNN.com


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> oh geez. we had a zoomba studio locally here and it turned out the woman was brought up on charges because she was also a hooker prostituting herself. They got her records and video tapes of the events and for months were releasing names of john does she slept with with the zoomba studio front and her other online activities.
> i heard she was a great zoomba instructor though.
> 
> Zumba instructor behind Maine prostitution ring gets out of jail early - CNN.com



damn!!!

got to investigate my instructor!!! we'll see if she charges me


----------



## astroNikon

I didin't know you sing at zoomba?


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh geez. we had a zoomba studio locally here and it turned out the woman was brought up on charges because she was also a hooker prostituting herself. They got her records and video tapes of the events and for months were releasing names of john does she slept with with the zoomba studio front and her other online activities.
> i heard she was a great zoomba instructor though.
> 
> Zumba instructor behind Maine prostitution ring gets out of jail early - CNN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn!!!
> 
> got to investigate my instructor!!! we'll see if she charges me
Click to expand...

didn't know you were bisexual, not that i am complaining women that go both ways i find fascinating and kinky.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> I didin't know you sing at zoomba?


Oh yeah!

that happens when I and Sharon zoomba!


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> didn't know you were bisexual, not that i am complaining women that go both ways i find fascinating and kinky.


 no I'm not! who told you that!? I'm not!

I find it also fascinating and kinky


----------



## mmaria

10 minutes....


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!


why don't you change your avatar?
just curious

you and Leo should change it


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know you were bisexual, not that i am complaining women that go both ways i find fascinating and kinky.
> 
> 
> 
> no I'm not! who told you that!? I'm not!
> 
> I find it also fascinating and kinky
Click to expand...

like your avatar ?


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> like your avatar ?


what avatar!?

oh yeah


----------



## mmaria

I'm gone


----------



## limr

Star Trek actually .....
I put Star Wars just to mess with Lenny ....

and Star Trek was weird just by the way he "talked" all the time.[/QUOTE]

I thought you meant that if Shatner had done _Star Wars,_ it would have been weird since he was known for _Star Trek._


----------



## limr

Okay, a fresh cup of coffee is ready to be put into my travel cup, and off to work I go! Hey ho!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you change your avatar?
> just curious
> 
> you and Leo should change it
Click to expand...

I like my avatar. All suited up charging into a fire, firefighters fearfully running in the opposite direction.






I quite like it.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you change your avatar?
> just curious
> 
> you and Leo should change it
Click to expand...

Is your avatar a shot of you? I quite like your avatar as well.


----------



## bribrius

okay, maybe i need a new avatar. i need to get out my s&m gear...


----------



## limr

I like my avatar, too, and don't want to change it.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm working on a new avatar ... but I'm waiting for my black background to get here .. been waiting about 3 months it seems .. but it's finally on it's way.


----------



## limr

OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING! 

I so need to be a hermit.


----------



## limr




----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.


i figured out people suck years ago...


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> i figured out people suck years ago...
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, so did I. It's just that I unfortunately still have to deal with them. Some days are worse than others. Today is a worse day.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> i figured out people suck years ago...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, so did I. It's just that I unfortunately still have to deal with them. Some days are worse than others. Today is a worse day.
Click to expand...

Oh NO they DIN'T! Better not be messin' with my LB family. I might just have to hunt 'em down and go all jammin' ZOOMBA on they *ss.


----------



## limr

I'm too old to be your daughter, so I'll be your niece. That means Marija and I are cousins! 

Oh, and Gary and I have already determined that he's probably my long-lost uncle.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.


 
 And yet here you are, willingly putting yourself into the thick of it...


----------



## Stradawhovious

In other news, there is a pet adoption drive at my work today.  They have four adorable tiny fluffy kittens and a flea bitten half drowned looking 18 year old Chihuahua.  Talk about setting the dog up to fail.

Anyways, there was a big crowd around the kittens, so I walked up and said "Wow... those kittens look delicious!  How much??"

They asked me to leave.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are, willingly putting yourself into the thick of it...
Click to expand...


No, "chatting" on the Internet doesn't count. Being a hermit and a postwhore are not mutually exclusive. If I had to do this in real life, I'd have been rocking in the fetal position in a corner somewhere, moaning softly and begging the voices to stop by page 2 1/2.


----------



## snowbear

Time for a quick afternoon check-in.  I'm sure I missed a lot of fluff - will look over everything when I get home, tonight.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are, willingly putting yourself into the thick of it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, "chatting" on the Internet doesn't count. Being a hermit and a postwhore are not mutually exclusive. If I had to do this in real life, I'd have been rocking in the fetal position in a corner somewhere, moaning softly and begging the voices to stop by page 2 1/2.
Click to expand...

best thing about the internet is you can shut it off.


----------



## Stradawhovious

bribrius said:


> best thing about the internet is you can shut it off.


 
But you can't. 

The internet can't be stopped. 

It's everywhere all at once.

All the time.

Terrifying when you think about it.


----------



## bribrius

Stradawhovious said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> best thing about the internet is you can shut it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can't.
> 
> The internet can't be stopped.
> 
> It's everywhere all at once.
> 
> All the time.
> 
> Terrifying when you think about it.
Click to expand...

now you have me thinking of "skynet" from the terminator series of movies.


----------



## Stradawhovious

bribrius said:


> now you have me thinking of "skynet" from the terminator series of movies.


 

"You can't stop the signal Mal,"


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are, willingly putting yourself into the thick of it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, "chatting" on the Internet doesn't count. Being a hermit and a postwhore are not mutually exclusive. If I had to do this in real life, I'd have been rocking in the fetal position in a corner somewhere, moaning softly and begging the voices to stop by page 2 1/2.
Click to expand...


In fact, I'd go so far as to say that being a hermit and postwhoring on the interwebs actually fit quite well together. Being a hermit doesn't necessarily mean you don't want people to hear what you have to say--you just don't want to have to actually INTERACT with them in order to voice all your amazing wit and insight.  The internet has been a godsend for people like that.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> best thing about the internet is you can shut it off.



Agreed. 

It's not necessarily the interaction - it's the face-to-face interaction that just exhausts me, and I get total sensory overload when I'm out of the house all day. I'm quite sensitive to sound - both negatively and positively. The few sounds that I love can calm me in a second. Unfortunately, there are FAR more sounds that stress me out to no end. For example, I have a co-worker who has the most awful wheezing, cackling laugh and it is LOUD. And she thinks EVERYTHING is funny. I'm serious. This is a direct quote: "So the conference is in Oswego. That's on Lake Ontario." WHEEZE WHEEZE CACKLE WHEEZE.

That's not even funny! 

All friggin' day.


----------



## limr

Hi Charlie! You've been missing my post-modern malaise!


----------



## limr

Since I posted about the co-worker, I have heard the wheeze 10 times and the cackle three times.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Since I posted about the co-worker, I have heard the wheeze 10 times and the cackle three times.


well, you know how you are into photography and taking photos of people over and over really annoys them...


----------



## limr

THIS sound makes me happy, and it's one of the reasons I now want a pet porcupine:


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I posted about the co-worker, I have heard the wheeze 10 times and the cackle three times.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you know how you are into photography and taking photos of people over and over really annoys them...
Click to expand...


I don't take pictures of people.


----------



## bribrius

you would also have something to put on your dart board to take out frustrations...


----------



## bribrius

i used to shoot at mannequins and mannequin heads. just sayn. like therapy..


----------



## limr

Ah, I see. I can use that to annoy them right back.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> you would also have something to put on your dart board to take out frustrations...



That's what effigies are for


----------



## snowbear

Is wheezer the only one in the office with you?  Would it be obvious who put a ransom-style note (cut out letters and words from magazines) in her chair to knock it the jam off?

If not, be sure to wear gloves in order to avoid fingerprints.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> THIS sound makes me happy, and it's one of the reasons I now want a pet porcupine:




CUTE!  Not overly cuddly, I suspect, but cute!


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you change your avatar?
> just curious
> 
> you and Leo should change it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your avatar a shot of you? I quite like your avatar as well.
Click to expand...

need to change my avatar


----------



## snowbear

I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.


 I'm trying to find something but ..


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find something but ..
Click to expand...


SELFIE!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find something but ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SELFIE!
Click to expand...

I'm tired of selfies I have, got to take a new one

not easy!!!


----------



## snowbear

Sharon: Got your warm snuggies?



> (*FORECAST: Halloween | Winter 2014-2015*)
> 
> *How Much Snow?*
> Here is what we know about the snowfall potential from this system.
> 
> - *High chance of accumulating snow: *U.P. and northern Lower Michigan, Appalachians from West Virginia to east Tennessee, western North Carolina, Maine



Halloween, Weekend Storm to Bring First Flakes For Some in New England, Great Lakes, Appalachians (FORECAST) - weather.com


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find something but ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SELFIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired of selfies I have, got to take a new one
> 
> not easy!!!
Click to expand...


Maybe a nice photo of something near where you live


----------



## mmaria

done.

she kind of looks like me

and she's an angel 

just like me


----------



## snowbear

Perfect.  Well, almost.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Perfect.  Well, almost.


awwwwwwwwwwwww

I think I'm going to edit a picture now...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon: Got your warm snuggies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*FORECAST: Halloween | Winter 2014-2015*)
> 
> *How Much Snow?*
> Here is what we know about the snowfall potential from this system.
> 
> - *High chance of accumulating snow: *U.P. and northern Lower Michigan, Appalachians from West Virginia to east Tennessee, western North Carolina, Maine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween, Weekend Storm to Bring First Flakes For Some in New England, Great Lakes, Appalachians (FORECAST) - weather.com
Click to expand...


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*JAM IT ALL, NO!*

*AND ALSO: NO!*


----------



## snowbear

Come on up -- we are apparently exempt.


----------



## sm4him

I don't THINK it's actually supposed to snow where I am; East TN is probably included in that because upper East TN may get some, and the mountains. 

But not down here in the valley. I don't think.
I haven't heard anything about that anyway.
But maybe they're just afraid to tell me.

It IS supposed to get really jammin' cold the next few days. We've had highs in the 70s the last few days, lows in the mid- to upper-50s. The high today was just about 54, and that may seem warm by the end of the weekend.
But it's supposed to be back to the 60s next week.


----------



## mmaria

ma, you like my avatar 

not sure if Leo will like it...


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I don't THINK it's actually supposed to snow where I am; East TN is probably included in that because upper East TN may get some, and the mountains.
> 
> But not down here in the valley. I don't think.
> I haven't heard anything about that anyway.
> But maybe they're just afraid to tell me.
> 
> It IS supposed to get really jammin' cold the next few days. We've had highs in the 70s the last few days, lows in the mid- to upper-50s. The high today was just about 54, and that may seem warm by the end of the weekend.
> But it's supposed to be back to the 60s next week.



Same here.  It usually snows to the west and north of DC when the storms come from the west (Ohio Valley).  BUT if it is out of the south or the low develops off Cape Hatteras, that pig is coming up the Chesapeake and we can dumped on.


----------



## snowbear

Almost time to head home.


----------



## mmaria

I posted a picture window | Photography Forum

it's not likeable, and you're family so you don't have to like it


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> OH MY GOD, PEOPLE ARE SO JAMMING ANNOYING!
> 
> I so need to be a hermit.


*IS this better*


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure whatever you decide to use will be fine, my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find something but ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SELFIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired of selfies I have, got to take a new one
> 
> not easy!!!
Click to expand...

take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
and turn the flash ON


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

we're running out of time and I see John and Maria really pushing the posting to try and get into First place !!

Just a several more .. umm .. THOUSANDS to get into first place !!


----------



## astroNikon

I want to go outside and take pictures of the airplanes flying by, but it's nearly pitch black out there.

I need another hobby not so dependent upon light.  lol


----------



## snerd




----------



## snerd




----------



## snowbear

I didn't want to clog up a good thread with this.

I, like others, have tried street photography.  I think this is my best one.


----------



## astroNikon

Ain't this cute


----------



## Forkie

I'm not drunk on a Wednesday night.  Imajustsayin.  

Who else isn;t drunk on a wendseday night?


----------



## Forkie

Wesnedday night


----------



## Forkie

W.e.d.n.e.s.d.a.y.


----------



## bribrius

I am just looking forward to my team meeting at rehab tomorrow morning with my shrink, neurologists and my therapists and such. I think I am going to bring my camera and take all their photos.


----------



## snowbear

Let me check . . . no, I'm not either.


----------



## snowbear

Here's another example of my street photography.


----------



## bribrius

should put that in for photo of the month.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> should put that in for photo of the month.



Mine?  Yeah, right.  That was takes a while ago.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Here's another example of my street photography.View attachment 88129


You're getting better
And that's a good tread .. I mean trend ...


----------



## snerd

bribrius said:


> I am just looking forward to my team meeting at rehab tomorrow morning with my shrink, neurologists and my therapists and such. I think I am going to bring my camera and take all their photos.


He'll probably want to analyze that!


----------



## bribrius

snerd said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just looking forward to my team meeting at rehab tomorrow morning with my shrink, neurologists and my therapists and such. I think I am going to bring my camera and take all their photos.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll probably want to analyze that!
Click to expand...

well I posted a pic of the mri machine when I had that if you recall. I pretty much always have some camera with me.


----------



## snerd

I freaked in the closed MRI! Claustrophobia and didn't even know it! Had to do an open MRI the next day.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> I'm not drunk on a Wednesday night.  Imajustsayin.
> 
> Who else isn;t drunk on a wendseday night?



I'm not drunk on a Wednesday night, either. I have the means to get drunk, but probably won't do it.


----------



## bribrius

snerd said:


> I freaked in the closed MRI! Claustrophobia and didn't even know it! Had to do an open MRI the next day.


they took away my camera they wouldn't let me bring it in with me.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> I freaked in the closed MRI! Claustrophobia and didn't even know it! Had to do an open MRI the next day.



I'd definitely need an open MRI, though I'm hoping I can get through this life without ever needing an MRI at all.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I freaked in the closed MRI! Claustrophobia and didn't even know it! Had to do an open MRI the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd definitely need an open MRI, though I'm hoping I can get through this life without ever needing an MRI at all.
Click to expand...


I've had several of them; at least 3, maybe 4. They don't bother me a bit, I just struggle to stay awake--typically, when I'm that still for more than two minutes, I fall asleep. But if I fall asleep, I'll move, so I have to keep my brain occupied with something while I lay there not moving.

I once had to have an MRI *and* an MRA, which is the same basic thing but specifically to look at the blood vessels. I was in that machine for nearly two hours--not moving a muscle!
Toward the end, I could feel my back in between my shoulder blades start to seize up. I was about two minutes from telling them they were gonna have to stop and let me move a few minutes when they finally finished.

That was brutal. If I ever had to do that again, I'd at least insist on getting 15 minutes to sit up in between tests.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not drunk on a Wednesday night.  Imajustsayin.
> 
> Who else isn;t drunk on a wendseday night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not drunk on a Wednesday night, either. I have the means to get drunk, but probably won't do it.
Click to expand...


Haven't been truly drunk in a very, very long time--decades--and don't really ever want to be. 

When I got home tonight, I seriously considered a little Fireball Whisky, but ended up deciding on just my bedtime tonic and lime (no alcohol, just tonic water and lime juice--keeps the nighttime leg cramps away).  It was a good choice.


----------



## limr

How much of your body goes into the machine? And you're allowed to close your eyes? I dunno, maybe I'd be able to meditate my way through it, but I would still rather not have to deal with it at all.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Haven't been truly drunk in a very, very long time--decades--and don't really ever want to be.
> 
> When I got home tonight, I seriously considered a little Fireball Whisky, but ended up deciding on just my bedtime tonic and lime (no alcohol, just tonic water and lime juice--keeps the nighttime leg cramps away).  It was a good choice.



Yup, I considered a shot of something or a glass of wine, but at this time of night, the issue for me is not the leg cramps, but the restless leg. I slept poorly for years and didn't even realize it until I started taking magnesium to quiet the jimmy leg. I'm still amazed at the difference in my energy levels.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## limr

That thing is just freaky.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> How much of your body goes into the machine? And you're allowed to close your eyes? I dunno, maybe I'd be able to meditate my way through it, but I would still rather not have to deal with it at all.


for a mri you can close your eyes. For some things like a eeg they make you keep them open for so many seconds, closed so many seconds, open so many seconds while they flash a light in your eyes and read the brave waves.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been truly drunk in a very, very long time--decades--and don't really ever want to be.
> 
> When I got home tonight, I seriously considered a little Fireball Whisky, but ended up deciding on just my bedtime tonic and lime (no alcohol, just tonic water and lime juice--keeps the nighttime leg cramps away).  It was a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I considered a shot of something or a glass of wine, but at this time of night, the issue for me is not the leg cramps, but the restless leg. I slept poorly for years and didn't even realize it until I started taking magnesium to quiet the jimmy leg. I'm still amazed at the difference in my energy levels.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you've mentioned that magnesium thing before--didn't you say it helped with depression?  THAT might come in handy this winter--and by winter, apparently I mean "tomorrow."


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> That thing is just freaky.


it isn't so much being in the tube that is freaky but the machine itself makes really loud deep buzzing sounds. And they put this thing over your head to lock it in place and strap you down so you cant move. they put a button in your hand though so if you start to freak out and you need to hit the button and they will pull you back out and unstrap you.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Yeah, you've mentioned that magnesium thing before--didn't you say it helped with depression?  THAT might come in handy this winter--and by winter, apparently I mean "tomorrow."



Yup, it has been indicated in several recent studies for the treatment of depression. Here's the abstract of one of them:

_"Magnesium is one of the most essential mineral in the human body, connected with brain biochemistry and the fluidity of neuronal membrane. A variety of neuromuscular and psychiatric symptoms, including different types of depression, was observed in magnesium deficiency. Plasma/serum magnesium levels do not seem to be the appropriate indicators of depressive disorders, since ambiguous outcomes, depending on the study, were obtained. The emergence of a new approach to magnesium compounds in medical practice has been seen. *Apart from being administered as components of dietary supplements, they are also perceived as the effective agents in treatment of migraine, alcoholism, asthma, heart diseases, arrhythmias, renal calcium stones, premenstrual tension syndrome etc. *Magnesium preparations have an essential place in homeopathy as a remedy for a range of mental health problems. *Mechanisms of antidepressant action of magnesium are not fully understood yet. Most probably, magnesium influences several systems associated with development of depression.* The first information on the beneficial effect of magnesium sulfate given hypodermically to patients with agitated depression was published almost 100 years ago. *Numerous pre-clinical and clinical studies confirmed the initial observations as well as demonstrated the beneficial safety profile of magnesium supplementation. *Thus, magnesium preparations seem to be a valuable addition to the pharmacological armamentarium for management of depression."_"
Magnesium in depression.  - PubMed - NCBI

I did a bunch of research on the kinds of supplements and if you're interested, we'll talk!

You can also check out SAM-e supplements, which I also take. SAM-e is a chemical already produced by the body when metabolizing amino acids, and supplementing it, iirc, is linked to increased levels of seratonin, dopamine, and epinephrine.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

you guys suffer from depression?


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is just freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't so much being in the tube that is freaky but the machine itself makes really loud deep buzzing sounds. And they put this thing over your head to lock it in place and strap you down so you cant move. they put a button in your hand though so if you start to freak out and you need to hit the button and they will pull you back out and unstrap you.
Click to expand...


That just sounds doubleplusunfun.

I hope tomorrow goes well for you.

Edit: I meant to add a smiley before I hit Submit!

Here it is:


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you've mentioned that magnesium thing before--didn't you say it helped with depression?  THAT might come in handy this winter--and by winter, apparently I mean "tomorrow."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it has been indicated in several recent studies for the treatment of depression. Here's the abstract of one of them:
> 
> _"Magnesium is one of the most essential mineral in the human body, connected with brain biochemistry and the fluidity of neuronal membrane. A variety of neuromuscular and psychiatric symptoms, including different types of depression, was observed in magnesium deficiency. Plasma/serum magnesium levels do not seem to be the appropriate indicators of depressive disorders, since ambiguous outcomes, depending on the study, were obtained. The emergence of a new approach to magnesium compounds in medical practice has been seen. *Apart from being administered as components of dietary supplements, they are also perceived as the effective agents in treatment of migraine, alcoholism, asthma, heart diseases, arrhythmias, renal calcium stones, premenstrual tension syndrome etc. *Magnesium preparations have an essential place in homeopathy as a remedy for a range of mental health problems. *Mechanisms of antidepressant action of magnesium are not fully understood yet. Most probably, magnesium influences several systems associated with development of depression.* The first information on the beneficial effect of magnesium sulfate given hypodermically to patients with agitated depression was published almost 100 years ago. *Numerous pre-clinical and clinical studies confirmed the initial observations as well as demonstrated the beneficial safety profile of magnesium supplementation. *Thus, magnesium preparations seem to be a valuable addition to the pharmacological armamentarium for management of depression."_"
> Magnesium in depression.  - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> I did a bunch of research on the kinds of supplements and if you're interested, we'll talk!
> 
> You can also check out SAM-e supplements, which I also take. SAM-e is a chemical already produced by the body when metabolizing amino acids, and supplementing it, iirc, is linked to increased levels of seratonin, dopamine, and epinephrine.
Click to expand...


Definitely interested.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> you guys suffer from depression?



Yup. Been slowly fighting my way out of it.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is just freaky.
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't so much being in the tube that is freaky but the machine itself makes really loud deep buzzing sounds. And they put this thing over your head to lock it in place and strap you down so you cant move. they put a button in your hand though so if you start to freak out and you need to hit the button and they will pull you back out and unstrap you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just sounds doubleplusunfun.
> 
> I hope tomorrow goes well for you
Click to expand...

not to worried about it, just more quacks I am getting used to it.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys suffer from depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Been slowly fighting my way out of it.
Click to expand...

do they have a cause?


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> View attachment 88144



I like this one.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> you guys suffer from depression?



I did for many years. MANY years. Most of my late teens and adult life really. Struggled with it off and on--more on than off, and while I never attempted suicide, I certainly contemplated methods often enough.

Tried counseling. Tried medication. Still went up and down and up and down.  Finally found a medication that worked for me long enough to get into a stable enough place where I was able to deal with some of the stuff in my head--also had a spiritual experience that I won't get into here.

The result is that I've been off medication without a single true clinical depressive episode in about 3 years.  I know many of my triggers and am careful to do what I need to in order to keep from starting down the spiral.

But winter is the WORST because I also have Seasonal Affective Disorder. Sometimes in the midst of winter, I truly just have no desire to keep fighting me way through toward another Spring.

And THIS year, I'm seriously already wondering how I'm gonna deal with another winter, and it's not even November yet.

I gotta move further south. But other than winter, I love it here too much to move.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## sm4him

Alright, that's it for me. The bed is beckoning me.

See you LB'ers in the morning! Just TWO MORE DAYS of this jammin' thread!


----------



## bribrius

sm4him said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys suffer from depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did for many years. MANY years. Most of my late teens and adult life really. Struggled with it off and on--more on than off, and while I never attempted suicide, I certainly contemplated methods often enough.
> 
> Tried counseling. Tried medication. Still went up and down and up and down.  Finally found a medication that worked for me long enough to get into a stable enough place where I was able to deal with some of the stuff in my head--also had a spiritual experience that I won't get into here.
> 
> The result is that I've been off medication without a single true clinical depressive episode in about 3 years.  I know many of my triggers and am careful to do what I need to in order to keep from starting down the spiral.
> 
> But winter is the WORST because I also have Seasonal Affective Disorder. Sometimes in the midst of winter, I truly just have no desire to keep fighting me way through toward another Spring.
> 
> And THIS year, I'm seriously already wondering how I'm gonna deal with another winter, and it's not even November yet.
> 
> I gotta move further south. But other than winter, I love it here too much to move.
Click to expand...

I get kind of down in winter too. curious too know how I do this year it will be the first year since I was fourteen I wasn't working or doing something during the winter. Not sure if that is good or bad. I do think the snow is pretty, I just hate the cold. I used to keep busy plowing driveways too had a route I did but since my stroke I cant really drive much now so I probably wont even  be pushing much snow.


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys suffer from depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Been slowly fighting my way out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do they have a cause?
Click to expand...


Nothing really clear cut. A few years ago, I tried a kind of birth control that messed me up, but I stopped taking that pretty quickly. But that was probably enough of a spark to set me off on a downward spiral, and then just about everything that was stressful but manageable before becomes magnified and no longer seems manageable. Money problems, weight problems, work stress, exhaustion...and then old demons start re-emerging. The next thing you know, you're on the bottom of a pit with all the demons snarling at you and the thing is? You don't even care anymore. You hate being down there but just can't be bothered to get out.


----------



## limr

I get worse in the summer. And there really is a summer version of Seasonal Affective Disorder, which is more connected to temperature than to light exposure.


----------



## limr

Good night Sharon! In the morning, I'll shoot you some links to magnesium supplements and also some stuff about SAM-e.


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys suffer from depression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Been slowly fighting my way out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do they have a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing really clear cut. A few years ago, I tried a kind of birth control that messed me up, but I stopped taking that pretty quickly. But that was probably enough of a spark to set me off on a downward spiral, and then just about everything that was stressful but manageable before becomes magnified and no longer seems manageable. Money problems, weight problems, work stress, exhaustion...and then old demons start re-emerging. The next thing you know, you're on the bottom of a pit with all the demons snarling at you and the thing is? You don't even care anymore. You hate being down there but just can't be bothered to get out.
Click to expand...

actually a very good description here..


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> actually a very good description here..



You too, then?


----------



## limr

I'll check for your answer tomorrow. I'm going to get to bed early tonight. I have to strap myself to my desk chair tomorrow and get a lot of grading done, so I'm going to need lots of sleep and then lots of coffee!


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> I'll check for your answer tomorrow. I'm going to get to bed early tonight. I have to strap myself to my desk chair tomorrow and get a lot of grading done, so I'm going to need lots of sleep and then lots of coffee!


Good night Lenny


----------



## bribrius

they put me on ativan, I don't take them very often but I have some. bet you wish you did...


limr said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually a very good description here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too, then?
Click to expand...

probably. Not quite as bad as you though perhaps.  As I put it to them though, leave me alone about it because it is situational. If I was happy right now for how things were going THEN there would be a problem. I would surely be a nutcase if was happy at the moment.


like if for example your dog dies, and they say you are depressed. well yeah, no chit.
that kind of thing.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

wow, something aint quite right there wonder why I don't process much..


----------



## Gary A.

*Mission San Juan Capistrano*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

wonder how that would have looked in bw


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Brea Jazz Festival - 2013 Susie Hansen*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Disney Concert Hall*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Stuff by the DCH


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Back to the DCH


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Backyard Series*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

oh completely forgot!


*GOOD MORNING CRAZIES!!!!*


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON



ok... I tried to follow your instruction...

is this ok? no flash though 

on work, just headed to pass along some documents


----------



## Forkie

Wit woo!


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> Wit woo!



lol!

had to google that 

hmm... wait a sec....did you say that to Astro?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I tried to follow your instruction...
> 
> is this ok? no flash though
> 
> on work, just headed to pass along some documents
> 
> View attachment 88178
Click to expand...




Oh no, the phone is in the way!

Good morning, Marija.  How has your day been?


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Oh no, the phone is in the way!


 just following Astro's instructions, blame him!



> Good morning, Marija.  How has your day been?


 Afternoon Charlie!
just ordered the second coffee, it'll be here in a minute.

not a bad day so far

how about you?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, the phone is in the way!
> 
> 
> 
> just following Astro's instructions, blame him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Marija.  How has your day been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon Charlie!
> just ordered the second coffee, it'll be here in a minute.
> 
> not a bad day so far
> 
> how about you?
Click to expand...


I do.  I _couldn't_ blame you for anything.


----------



## snowbear

I'm on my first cup.  I woke up later than usual because we had to go to the airport late last night.  We got tied up in traffic from a big accident so we didn't get home until after midnight.


----------



## sm4him

Good morning, Charlie.
Good afternoon, Marija.

Helllllloooooo there, coffee; how I've missed you since yesterday morning!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Sharon.  What wonderful things do you have planned for the day?


----------



## sm4him

About to start my second. Woke up same time as usual, but having considerable trouble getting moving this  morning.  

41F/5C this morning.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning, Sharon.  What wonderful things do you have planned for the day?



Well, I hope to not have to strangle anyone. Is that a lofty enough goal? LOL

Probably mostly working on selecting photos for the calendar we do at work every year. Have a music lesson at lunchtime.
And probably something to get ready for the big conference that I just haven't been told about yet.


----------



## sm4him

What are you up to today, Charlie?

I'd ask Marija, but her day is nearly done--what are your evening plans, Marija? No zoomba tonight, right?


----------



## snowbear

It's a little warmer here - 43F / 6C.  97% humidity


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I'd ask Marija, but her day is nearly done--what are your evening plans, Marija? No zoomba tonight, right?


 2,5 hours more at work
no zoomba tonight.... that means we can sing all night tonight 

I'm a bit upset you don't like my selfie...


----------



## snowbear

I finished my elevations yesterday, except for nine overpasses that need road segments to be split (just need approval).  I built a network with them before I left, yesterday, so I'll run some routing tests.

After that, just keep plugging away at my run card project.

How can I get a calendar?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> And probably something to get ready for the big conference that I just haven't been told about yet.



"Oh, by the way . . ."  Don't you just love these?  I had a co-worker that was famous for telling you about crap that was broken (that HE should have fixed or replaced) as he walked out the door: "Oh, by the way, the fire supervisor's computer is dead so he's at the spare console.  Bye, see you later."


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask Marija, but her day is nearly done--what are your evening plans, Marija? No zoomba tonight, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 2,5 hours more at work
> no zoomba tonight.... that means we can sing all night tonight
> 
> I'm a bit upset you don't like my selfie...
Click to expand...

We'll just sing like the angels then!!! Which will fit your avatar (which I really like by the way).

Don't be upset about me not liking or responding to things until I've had at least two cups of coffee--until then, my brain is pretty much in a fog. I'm doing good just to read and type.  Then I usually realize later I didn't click like on things I liked!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask Marija, but her day is nearly done--what are your evening plans, Marija? No zoomba tonight, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 2,5 hours more at work
> no zoomba tonight.... that means we can sing all night tonight
> 
> I'm a bit upset you don't like my selfie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll just sing like the angels then!!! Which will fit your avatar (which I really like by the way).
> 
> Don't be upset about me not liking or responding to things until I've had at least two cups of coffee--until then, my brain is pretty much in a fog. I'm doing good just to read and type.  Then I usually realize later I didn't click like on things I liked!
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And probably something to get ready for the big conference that I just haven't been told about yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, by the way . . ."  Don't you just love these?  I had a co-worker that was famous for telling you about crap that was broken (that HE should have fixed or replaced) as he walked out the door: "Oh, by the way, the fire supervisor's computer is dead so he's at the spare console.  Bye, see you later."
Click to expand...

No kidding. And it happens OFTEN with my job.  A couple of weeks ago, I had to leave early, which my boss knew about.  She comes in and says, "oh hey, before you leave, could you...oh, wait, what time are you leaving?"  I was supposed to be leaving in 15 minutes and she's handing me a job that's going to take a minimum of an hour IF it all works right...and of course, she needs it in the morning.  I ended up taking it home with me.

The ones I get the most are print requests; "Hey, could you order some more of these forms? We're completely out." and they are also forms that they use multiple times in a day, so of course they need them yesterday. I have tried and tried to get people to understand the concept of checking your inventory and ordering BEFORE you run out of things, but to no avail.
That's often combined with "oh, and if you could just change X about them..." with no concept that changing "x" requires considerably more than just hitting some key on the keyboard.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I finished my elevations yesterday, except for nine overpasses that need road segments to be split (just need approval).  I built a network with them before I left, yesterday, so I'll run some routing tests.
> 
> After that, just keep plugging away at my run card project.
> 
> How can I get a calendar?



You don't want one of these calendars. They are mostly just pictures of employees and buses/trolleys throughout the year--heavy on the employee pics because, of course, that's what they really like. We do throw some of my art or nature shots in for filler, but that's about it.
And the calendar itself is just all the internal dates people need to be aware of.

I do want to do a calendar of MY photos though--I guess I need to get on that!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And probably something to get ready for the big conference that I just haven't been told about yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, by the way . . ."  Don't you just love these?  I had a co-worker that was famous for telling you about crap that was broken (that HE should have fixed or replaced) as he walked out the door: "Oh, by the way, the fire supervisor's computer is dead so he's at the spare console.  Bye, see you later."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding. And it happens OFTEN with my job.  A couple of weeks ago, I had to leave early, which my boss knew about.  She comes in and says, "oh hey, before you leave, could you...oh, wait, what time are you leaving?"  I was supposed to be leaving in 15 minutes and she's handing me a job that's going to take a minimum of an hour IF it all works right...and of course, she needs it in the morning.  I ended up taking it home with me.
> 
> The ones I get the most are print requests; "Hey, could you order some more of these forms? We're completely out." and they are also forms that they use multiple times in a day, so of course they need them yesterday. I have tried and tried to get people to understand the concept of checking your inventory and ordering BEFORE you run out of things, but to no avail.
> That's often combined with "oh, and if you could just change X about them..." with no concept that changing "x" requires considerably more than just hitting some key on the keyboard.
Click to expand...

omg!!!

no comment!


----------



## snowbear

When I was doing backgrounds we would have to order forms all the time on an "emergency" basis.  Frequently it was a matter of the supervisor having so many other things, she just hadn't gotten to that part of the pile, but once in a while we'd get a call from the Police or Corrections Department: "We're going to have an additional test on Thursday (this is Tuesday) and we've invited 250 applicants.  OK, so they will get half to actually show up, then the 10% attrition rate at each step means I'll need about 90 "blue books" (Personal History Statement).  I'd have 75, enough until the order normally arrives, but . . .

Eventually, I was made the "forms person" which meant I had to get things organized and ordered.  It also meant that I would bribe, I mean "provide some incentives to" the print shop (a really nice group of people) every so often, just to keep things cool.


----------



## snowbear

Hey -- how about a calendar filled with some of the lovely posts found in this gem of a thread?  September could have iTunes reports plastered all over the page, February could be filled with hugging smileys.  The rest of the months are kitties, football, cinnamon buns and a couple of Marija's selfies.


----------



## snowbear

It's PAYDAY


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Hey -- how about a calendar filled with some of the lovely posts found in this gem of a thread?  September could have iTunes reports plastered all over the page, February could be filled with hugging smileys.  The rest of the months are kitties, football, cinnamon buns and a couple of Marija's selfies.



Oh, coffee.  Need coffee posts, too.  And some of Lenny's essay reviews.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> It's PAYDAY



(that's my lovely wife's payday.)

Mine is tomorrow.  It only gets one bouncing thing because it's just a little pension check.


----------



## snowbear

Well, it's time to go play in the street.  I might see y'all tonight - depends on my exhaustion level.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> It's PAYDAY


 

Mine is tomorrow.

And it's already spent.

Sigh.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> When I was doing backgrounds we would have to order forms all the time on an "emergency" basis.  Frequently it was a matter of the supervisor having so many other things, she just hadn't gotten to that part of the pile, but once in a while we'd get a call from the Police or Corrections Department: "We're going to have an additional test on Thursday (this is Tuesday) and we've invited 250 applicants.  OK, so they will get half to actually show up, then the 10% attrition rate at each step means I'll need about 90 "blue books" (Personal History Statement).  I'd have 75, enough until the order normally arrives, but . . .
> 
> Eventually, I was made the "forms person" which meant I had to get things organized and ordered.  It also meant that I would bribe, I mean "provide some incentives to" the print shop (a really nice group of people) every so often, just to keep things cool.



Fortunately, we have a couple of really awesome local printers we work with; it's amazing how quickly they can turn things around when I'm desperate!  And since they are outside vendors, their "incentive" is that they keep getting most of our print jobs.
Anything over a certain amount, like our schedules, we have to put out to bid every so often--I always hate that time, until we know whether or not we are going to get to keep using the incredible people who print our schedules.
The City is responsible for the bid process, and since they aren't involved in our printing, all they care about is cost.
A few years ago, they selected the low bid which was a printer somewhere up north. They were TERRIBLE--on top of the fact that it simply isn't a great plan to have to have something like schedules printed out of state, they were just not reliable. They made mistakes, missed deadlines--and every time, we would complain to the city and point out that they had violated the terms of the bid, but to no avail.
UNTIL the day they sent our schedules to us C.O.D.--that finally sent the City Purchasing Dept. over the edge (because I had them call the Purchasing Dept. Manager and ask for the money, lol) and we got to go back to our local printer.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's PAYDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is tomorrow.
> 
> And it's already spent.
> 
> Sigh.
Click to expand...

Mine's not till NEXT Friday. And it's already spent.

Pesky bills.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Hey -- how about a calendar filled with some of the lovely posts found in this gem of a thread?  September could have iTunes reports plastered all over the page, February could be filled with hugging smileys.  The rest of the months are kitties, football, cinnamon buns and a couple of Marija's selfies.


and leo's selfies, and ma's selfies......


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey -- how about a calendar filled with some of the lovely posts found in this gem of a thread?  September could have iTunes reports plastered all over the page, February could be filled with hugging smileys.  The rest of the months are kitties, football, cinnamon buns and a couple of Marija's selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> and leo's selfies, and ma's selfies......
Click to expand...

<That's MY selfie (the avatar). That's me in the morning, before my coffee.


----------



## mmaria

Payday is around 10th


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey -- how about a calendar filled with some of the lovely posts found in this gem of a thread?  September could have iTunes reports plastered all over the page, February could be filled with hugging smileys.  The rest of the months are kitties, football, cinnamon buns and a couple of Marija's selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> and leo's selfies, and ma's selfies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <That's MY selfie (the avatar). That's me in the morning, before my coffee.
Click to expand...

nope!
me no trust you
you're prettier than that


----------



## Stradawhovious

sm4him said:


> Mine's not till NEXT Friday. And it's already spent.
> 
> Pesky bills.


 
Tell me about it.  With the recent poop storm that's raining on my family I get to look for a second job! 

Good news is I got a call back from the local home improvement depot.  Not at all a dream job, but I could see myself really enjoying it as a part time gig.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not till NEXT Friday. And it's already spent.
> 
> Pesky bills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  With the recent poop storm that's raining on my family I get to look for a second job!
> 
> Good news is I got a call back from the local home improvement depot.  Not at all a dream job, but I could see myself really enjoying it as a part time gig.
Click to expand...


I saw your post in the donation thread about part of that poop storm.


----------



## limr

I need to walk up earlier to I can chat with Charlie and Sharon before they go to work.


----------



## limr

She says on the penultimate day of Leaderboard.


----------



## limr

I might try to get in a bout of good solid postwhoring today.


----------



## limr

For old times' sake.


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wit woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> had to google that
> 
> hmm... wait a sec....did you say that to Astro?
Click to expand...


I don't know what Astro looks like...


----------



## limr

Jammin' time restrictions.


----------



## limr

Hey Forkie.


----------



## limr

And Marija's gone too.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I saw your post in the donation thread about part of that poop storm.


 
All part of life.

Life gives you lemons... make Limoncello.  Right?


----------



## Forkie

So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I tried to follow your instruction...
> 
> is this ok? no flash though
> 
> on work, just headed to pass along some documents
> 
> View attachment 88178
Click to expand...

totally 
B-U-T -FULL  (as Sharon would say)


----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?



It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.

Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam 

If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.

This thread mocks that Leaderboard.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> All part of life.
> 
> Life gives you lemons... make Limoncello.  Right?



Exactly. Or at least mix the lemonade with some vodka, amiright?

This too shall pass.


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wit woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> had to google that
> 
> hmm... wait a sec....did you say that to Astro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what Astro looks like...
Click to expand...

hm.... you would probably like him more than me


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> And Marija's gone too.


nope


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I tried to follow your instruction...
> 
> is this ok? no flash though
> 
> on work, just headed to pass along some documents
> 
> View attachment 88178
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally
> B-U-T -FULL  (as Sharon would say)
Click to expand...

ok... I don't know what that means!
Is that something really really bad!?


----------



## mmaria

Stradawhovious said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not till NEXT Friday. And it's already spent.
> 
> Pesky bills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.  With the recent poop storm that's raining on my family I get to look for a second job!
> 
> Good news is I got a call back from the local home improvement depot.  Not at all a dream job, but I could see myself really enjoying it as a part time gig.
Click to expand...

here's one from me


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Marija's gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...


Hey, crazy!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Marija's gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, crazy!
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> ok... I don't know what that means!
> Is that something really really bad!?



Nothing bad. Say the first three letters individually, and then the rest of it normally.

Bee-Yoo-Tee-Full.

The problem is that spelled out that way, it looks like "but-full"


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?


a place where the all cool kids hang out


----------



## limr

I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.

In one month.


----------



## waday

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I tried to follow your instruction...
> 
> is this ok? no flash though
> 
> on work, just headed to pass along some documents
> 
> View attachment 88178
Click to expand...

I didn't realize you were part of the Borg! I will provide resistance.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.


 
I don't think it's possible, what with the post timer and all...


----------



## Forkie

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.  



mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
Click to expand...


We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible, what with the post timer and all...
Click to expand...


Curses!


----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
Click to expand...


No, no, not the Leaderboard itself. THIS THREAD is where all the cool kids hang out. We mock the Leaderboard.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's possible, what with the post timer and all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curses!
Click to expand...


The timer doesn't really matter in regards to this, though, because while *I'm* waiting out my 30 second delay, someone else CAN be posting, so we can still have a steady streaming of posts.

But, we'd need to have about 50 posts an hour, for the next 37 hours straight (using midnight PST on Oct. 31 as the cutoff time), so it would take a LOT of us doing our postwhoring duties.


----------



## sm4him

I really thought about giving it a good postwhoring run, but I'm not sure I have it in me.


----------



## sm4him

My posts have been WAY too wordy lately.


----------



## sm4him

I've settled into just "chatting" instead of postwhoring.


----------



## sm4him

Plus, after my initial little OCD bent of postwhoring, somehow my real life still managed to find me and suck me back in to it.


----------



## sm4him

Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
Click to expand...


*HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*

*DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???

ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE! 
*
*AGAIN!!!*


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.


It


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.


really


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.


can


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.


Darn 30 seconds


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
Click to expand...


Agreed. COOL kids do NOT give my daughter dislikes!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. COOL kids do NOT give my daughter dislikes!
Click to expand...

Thanks ma! you're the best


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real life can really cramp one's postwhoring style.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn 30 seconds
Click to expand...


It's almost like they are trying to limit how many posts we can do in rapid succession ON PURPOSE.


----------



## sm4him

But I can't be postwhoring right now.


----------



## sm4him

I have work to do.


----------



## sm4him

REAL work. With real deadlines.


----------



## sm4him

So absolutely NO postwhoring from me today.


----------



## mmaria

20 minutes more and I'm gone!


----------



## sm4him

Really, I just can't do it.


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
Click to expand...



My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree and replaced it with a "Winner".  

How's that? Friends again?!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> 20 minutes more and I'm gone!


If you work at it hard enough, you can get in at least 30 posts in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## limr

I also have work to do.


----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree!
> 
> Friends again?!
Click to expand...


Well, *I* definitely like you again--now get busy and help us get this thing to 1000 pages before tomorrow night.


----------



## limr

Lots of essays.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I also have work to do.


Yeah, see, we can't possibly take time to postwhore, right?


----------



## limr

Lots


----------



## limr

of


----------



## waday

So much!


----------



## limr

essays.


----------



## sm4him

I just read those last three posts, not realizing that they weren't all from Lenny, as "Lots of so much!"


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, see, we can't possibly take time to postwhore, right?
Click to expand...


Absolutely not!


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree!



oh you did oh you did oh you did










> Friends again?!


not sure... not that easily...

you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...


----------



## sm4him

^Which didn't really sound like something Lenny would write…


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> I just read those last three posts, not realizing that they weren't all from Lenny, as "Lots of so much!"



I think we got our next bit of Leaderboard Lingo.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you did oh you did oh you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends again?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
Click to expand...


He could go back and LIKE all your posts from the last 15 pages or so…


----------



## waday

Yes, and with only a few more pages to 1,000...


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh you did oh you did oh you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends again?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could go back and LIKE all your posts from the last 15 pages or so…
Click to expand...

Good suggestion!


----------



## sm4him

I'm running out of things to say.


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> Friends again?!
> 
> 
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
Click to expand...


I THINK she is trying to suggest that she'd like some, um, consoling


----------



## sm4him

Oh wait, I haven't had anything to actually SAY since October 2nd. Hasn't stopped me.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends again?!
> 
> 
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THINK she is trying to suggest that she'd like some, um, consoling
Click to expand...

LOTS OF SO MUCH consoling!!! Ooh la la!


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> I'm running out of things to say.


Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t


----------



## sm4him

38 more posts to 13000


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> 38 more posts to 13000


You can do it!


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
Click to expand...

you mean...


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
Click to expand...

space


----------



## limr

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 38 more posts to 13000
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!
Click to expand...


WE can do it. Buckle up and postwhore, baby!


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
Click to expand...

it


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 38 more posts to 13000
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WE can do it. Buckle up and postwhore, baby!
Click to expand...

Yes... work can wait...


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends again?!
> 
> 
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THINK she is trying to suggest that she'd like some, um, consoling
Click to expand...

Smart woman


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
Click to expand...

out


----------



## waday

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be Johnny negativity buy, technically we are already outside of the month window. This thread was started on September 26.
Click to expand...

Sshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends again?!
> 
> 
> 
> not sure... not that easily...
> 
> you'll have to do something nice for me... but right now I don't know what would that be... I'm upset and all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I THINK she is trying to suggest that she'd like some, um, consoling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOTS OF SO MUCH consoling!!! Ooh la la!
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

I think I might have to break out the iPod...


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out
Click to expand...

That


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be Johnny negativity buy, technically we are already outside of the month window. This thread was started on September 26.
Click to expand...


I say again...!


----------



## shefjr

waday said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be Johnny negativity buy, technically we are already outside of the month window. This thread was started on September 26.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...

I thought somebody with ocd would catch that. Lol


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be Johnny negativity buy, technically we are already outside of the month window. This thread was started on September 26.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...


Please…
Do NOT confuse me with the facts.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out
Click to expand...

makes


----------



## mmaria

GIRLS

 LMAO

THANKS!


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Then   s p  a   c    e       i  t     o       u         t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out
Click to expand...

sense.


----------



## limr

Lots of so much laugh!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt any of us has it in them, but it would have been cool to get this thread to 1000 pages.
> 
> In one month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be Johnny negativity buy, technically we are already outside of the month window. This thread was started on September 26.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say again...!
Click to expand...


But it doesn't matter. The aim is as many posts as we can get before the end of October. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Lots of so much laugh!


LOSML


----------



## sm4him

There were only 39 posts in September.
So we have to get to 1003 pages to cover the spread.


----------



## sm4him

15 more to 13,000!!


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> There were only 39 posts in September.
> So we have to get to 1003 pages to cover the spread.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## sm4him

Where's Astro? We need fireworks ready!


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> 15 more to 13,000!!


How many now?


----------



## sm4him

Um…10


----------



## waday

Are we there yet?


----------



## Forkie

This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.

Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .

sm4him:  Not a bad idea...


----------



## mmaria

HAVE TO GO

ONE WORD


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> There were only 39 posts in September.
> So we have to get to 1003 pages to cover the spread.



That stings. I am stung  

Or am I torn? 

Nope. I'm tennis. Definitely tennis.


----------



## waday

Feels like New Years... in 1999. New Years in 2000 will be at 1,003 pages.


----------



## sm4him

I slowed down…had to go look for fireworks.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were only 39 posts in September.
> So we have to get to 1003 pages to cover the spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stings. I am stung
> 
> Or am I torn?
> 
> Nope. I'm tennis. Definitely tennis.
Click to expand...

Ping-pong.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were only 39 posts in September.
> So we have to get to 1003 pages to cover the spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stings. I am stung
> 
> Or am I torn?
> 
> Nope. I'm tennis. Definitely tennis.
Click to expand...

LOSML.

Now we need a LOSML emoji.


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.
> 
> Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .
> 
> sm4him:  Not a bad idea...



*YOU MISSED WHAT LEO HAS SUGGESTED!*

*I NEED CONSOLING!*

*AND THE SHIRT OF COURSE *


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Forkie

15 likes.  Done.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> View attachment 88193


Huzzah!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.
> 
> Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .
> 
> sm4him:  Not a bad idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU MISSED WHAT LEO HAS SUGGESTED!*
> 
> *I NEED CONSOLING!*
> 
> *AND THE SHIRT OF COURSE *
Click to expand...


No, I didn't miss it. I was just a little slow on the uptake.

But I have that right. I'm your mother; I'm not supposed to think of you like that! I don't even know if I approve of this young man yet, to agree to him "consoling" you.


----------



## waday

Now I can get back to my side.. um.. real job.


----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> 15 likes.  Done.


Forkie,

I like you


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88193
> 
> 
> 
> Um... Isn't this a little premature?
Click to expand...


Nah, we do fireworks sometimes at a new milestone, like we just hit (13,000) to inspire us and keep us going.

The grand finale will come at midnight tomorrow.


----------



## sm4him

Page 866.

34 pages to 900. 

:losml:


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.
> 
> Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .
> 
> sm4him:  Not a bad idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU MISSED WHAT LEO HAS SUGGESTED!*
> 
> *I NEED CONSOLING!*
> 
> *AND THE SHIRT OF COURSE *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss it. I was just a little slow on the uptake.
> 
> But I have that right. I'm your mother; I'm not supposed to think of you like that! I don't even know if I approve of this young man yet, to agree to him "consoling" you.
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwww

really had to go

wish I have more time

it started to be fun!!!


----------



## waday

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.
> 
> Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .
> 
> sm4him:  Not a bad idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU MISSED WHAT LEO HAS SUGGESTED!*
> 
> *I NEED CONSOLING!*
> 
> *AND THE SHIRT OF COURSE *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss it. I was just a little slow on the uptake.
> 
> But I have that right. I'm your mother; I'm not supposed to think of you like that! I don't even know if I approve of this young man yet, to agree to him "consoling" you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwww
> 
> really had to go
> 
> wish I have more time
> 
> it started to be fun!!!
Click to expand...

Started?


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is going so fast - The thing I want to reply to is now about 6 pages back.
> 
> Marija:  To make up for it, whenever you're in London, let me know - there's a blue shirt with your name it waiting for you  .
> 
> sm4him:  Not a bad idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOU MISSED WHAT LEO HAS SUGGESTED!*
> 
> *I NEED CONSOLING!*
> 
> *AND THE SHIRT OF COURSE *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't miss it. I was just a little slow on the uptake.
> 
> But I have that right. I'm your mother; I'm not supposed to think of you like that! I don't even know if I approve of this young man yet, to agree to him "consoling" you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwwwwwww
> 
> really had to go
> 
> wish I have more time
> 
> it started to be fun!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started?
Click to expand...


Sometimes, it's fun here on the Leaderboard.
Sometimes, it's excruciating.
Mostly, we kinda wish we'd never fallen down that jammin' rabbit hole.


----------



## limr

I'm going to be out tomorrow night. Hope I am back and able to see the grand finale at midnight!


----------



## sm4him

But here we are in Wonderland, might as well make the best of it!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I'm going to be out tomorrow night. Hope I am back and able to see the grand finale at midnight!


I'll be out, too.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Sometimes, it's fun here on the Leaderboard.
> Sometimes, it's excruciating.
> Mostly, we kinda wish we'd never fallen down that jammin' rabbit hole.



Lots of so much agree.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it's fun here on the Leaderboard.
> Sometimes, it's excruciating.
> Mostly, we kinda wish we'd never fallen down that jammin' rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of so much agree.
Click to expand...

LOSMA


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I'm going to be out tomorrow night. Hope I am back and able to see the grand finale at midnight!



I don't even stay up until midnight on New Year's Eve. But I might have to take a nap when I get home tomorrow and get back up around 11 to join in on this.


----------



## sm4him

So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?


Movie with the wife.


----------



## sm4him

At about 30 seconds before midnight tomorrow, everyone who is online should just starting posting as many fireworks pictures as possible for the Grand Finale.

Correction: Everyone who is online, logged in to TPF and viewing the Leaderboard thread.

Although, if everyone who is ONLINE would post in here, we'd certainly get our 1000 pages!


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Movie with the wife.
Click to expand...


What are you going to see?


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Movie with the wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you going to see?
Click to expand...

Thinking about John Wick. That's out, right?


----------



## waday

Just saw the trailer for it yesterday, and it looked good.


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Movie with the wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you going to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking about John Wick. That's out, right?
Click to expand...

Yeah.

Gary A. (another Leaderboard postwhoring, but he's on the West Coast shift) went to see that last week though, and said it was terrible.
That is the ONLY thing I know about that movie.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> Movie with the wife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you going to see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking about John Wick. That's out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Gary A. (another Leaderboard postwhoring, but he's on the West Coast shift) went to see that last week though, and said it was terrible.
> That is the ONLY thing I know about that movie.
Click to expand...

Oh shoot.


----------



## limr

It's likely that I will be back - Buzz and I are going to the city tomorrow, going to stay in an apt. his family owns. Going to meet some other folks for a little evening shooting and probably have dinner. Neither of us tend to stay out that late (anymore) but I have no idea how things will go tomorrow night. And if we do get back before midnight, he might want to go to sleep. I might have to just go into the other room (it's a pretty small apartment) until midnight and then try to get into bed without waking him. Or he might he might be winding down with his own interwebz stuff.


----------



## waday

Maybe we'll see something else, haha. 

I mean... LOSML.


----------



## sm4him

I'll just be home watching football anyway. No plans.  My church does a "trunk or treat" thing, where people decorate their trunks and have candy and then kids can just come there and go "trunk to trunk" instead of door-to-door for trick or treating.

I've helped decorate a friend's car the last couple of years--but last year, we had over 600 kids and it wore me out. I thought they would NEVER stop coming!
So this year, I'm going back to my normal Halloween routine. Stay at home with the porch lights off.

We don't usually get any trick or treaters in our neighborhood anyway.


----------



## limr

No one ever comes to my house. It's glorious.


----------



## sm4him

Well, jam. I really AM going to have to go work for a while.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Well, jam. I really AM going to have to go work for a while.



Was just thinking the same thing


----------



## waday

Last year, I think we had 3 people. The first (which included parents) was an infant dressed up. I guess the candy was for the parents.

The other 2 kids were high-school kids that didn't even dress up. (At least I don't think they were dressed up. Maybe they dressed their age to be ironic?)


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Last year, I think we had 3 people. The first (which included parents) was an infant dressed up. I guess the candy was for the parents.
> 
> The other 2 kids were high-school kids that didn't even dress up. (At least I don't think they were dressed up. *Maybe they dressed their age to be ironic?*)



I think you're giving them too much credit.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> The other 2 kids were high-school kids that didn't even dress up. (At least I don't think they were dressed up. Maybe they dressed their age to be ironic?)


 
Those people don't get candy at my house.  They get an ear full from my wife.


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other 2 kids were high-school kids that didn't even dress up. (At least I don't think they were dressed up. Maybe they dressed their age to be ironic?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those people don't get candy at my house.  They get an ear full from my wife.
Click to expand...

I debated this, but didn't want to have to clean eggs off my door.


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> I debated this, but didn't want to have to clean eggs off my door.


 
I'm known as "the crazy guy that carries a gun" in my neighborhood.  I bet they would have to give some serious thought as to whether or not they would egg my house...  

Unfortunately I have had to clean up the occasional "Trick" off my front windows and door...  Grrr...


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I debated this, but didn't want to have to clean eggs off my door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm known as "the crazy guy that carries a gun" in my neighborhood.  I bet they would have to give some serious thought as to whether or not they would egg my house...
> 
> Unfortunately I have had to clean up the occasional "Trick" off my front windows and door...  Grrr...
Click to expand...

That's a good way to keep them at bay.

Yeah, I have had to, too. One year, they got a neighbor's car. The neighbor didn't clean it off right away, and it left a nice mark in the paint.


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your cell phone into the bathroom and use the mirror to take a selfie.
> make sure, to block part of your face with your cell phone
> and turn the flash ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I tried to follow your instruction...
> 
> is this ok? no flash though
> 
> on work, just headed to pass along some documents
> 
> View attachment 88178
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally
> B-U-T -FULL  (as Sharon would say)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok... I don't know what that means!
> Is that something really really bad!?
Click to expand...

no, not at all.  I learned that it means  Bee - You- Ta - FULL .. meaning "beautiful"


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
Click to expand...

It's a "Rat's Race" to see who can make the most post to
 (1) break the previous record of 642 posts in one month, and
 (2) to be at the top with the most posts


----------



## astroNikon

It had some humble beginnings ....


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> Yeah, I have had to, too. One year, they got a neighbor's car. The neighbor didn't clean it off right away, and it left a nice mark in the paint.


 
If that happened to me, I would cry.  I like my car.


----------



## astroNikon

Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ...
> View attachment 88196


 

Now people are deleting his threads???  Wow, the internets really has it in for this kid.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ...
> View attachment 88196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now people are deleting his threads???  Wow, the internets really has it in for this kid.
Click to expand...

according to the profile, OP was female.  But who really knows ...


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888
> View attachment 88196



I'm surprised.




That it took them so long.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
Click to expand...




Yo.  You messin' with my sweet niece?


----------



## snowbear

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge clusterf*ck is what it is.
> 
> Or, to use the lingo we've developed this month, a clusterjam
> 
> If you go to the home page of TPF, you'll see on the right side column the "Leaderboard" which keeps track of the top ten posters for the month. It resets each month. It used to be on every page but some time last week, it was exiled to only the home page.
> 
> This thread mocks that Leaderboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, so that's why Gary has taken up about 10 pages with one image per post.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm posting in this thread, but don't really know what the whole leaderboard thing is.  What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a place where the all cool kids hang out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not on it, so this can't possibly be right, Marija.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYY DUDE!!!*
> 
> *DID YOU JUST GIVE ME A DISAGREE!!!!???
> 
> ME NO LIKEY YOU ANYMORE!
> *
> *AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My bad Marija! That was when I thought you meant the cool kids were on the leaderboard, so I had to disagree, but I misunderstood, so I have withdrawn the disagree and replaced it with a "Winner".
> 
> How's that? Friends again?!
Click to expand...


That's more like it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888
> View attachment 88196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it took them so long.
Click to expand...

I figured they would lock the thread
Not destroy it beyond oblivion for no one to read.
I was in the middle of a post when I got the error that it no longer was there.  Bummer


----------



## limr

Well, I went to the kitchen for some coffee because these essays are killing me as usual, and I come back to find Zelda nice and cozy on my chair. 

This means I don't have to grade any more essays, right? Right? Please?






Okay, okay, FINE! I'll finish them!


----------



## limr

Hey, where's Tio Gary?


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888
> View attachment 88196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it took them so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured they would lock the thread
> Not destroy it beyond oblivion for no one to read.
> I was in the middle of a post when I got the error that it no longer was there.  Bummer
Click to expand...


Generally speaking, I am not in favor of removing threads. But every once in a while, blowing one back to the interwebz ethers from whence it came just feels RIGHT.


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Hey, where's Tio Gary?


probably sipping some wine whilst eating some fine culinary prepared breakfast..


----------



## sm4him

Well, it's still only 8:30 a.m. out Gary's way. But he needs to get up and get busy helping us move this along.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888
> View attachment 88196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it took them so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured they would lock the thread
> Not destroy it beyond oblivion for no one to read.
> I was in the middle of a post when I got the error that it no longer was there.  Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, I am not in favor of removing threads. But every once in a while, blowing one back to the interwebz ethers from whence it came just feels RIGHT.
Click to expand...

kinda like this thread ...


----------



## sm4him

My music player on my Android isn't working for some reason and I evidently left my iPod at home. Bummer.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, I am not in favor of removing threads. But every once in a while, blowing one back to the interwebz ethers from whence it came just feels RIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like this thread ...
Click to expand...


No WAY, man. This thread is EPIC! It needs some kind of jammin' Internetz award or something!


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> My music player on my Android isn't working for some reason and I evidently left my iPod at home. Bummer.


Let the soothing sounds of the keyboard lull you to sleep.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenos Dias Leaderboarders!


----------



## Gary A.

I'm a bit under the weather. Sore throat and headache.


----------



## Gary A.

Man, only two days to attain a personal best of 5000 postwhoring posts.


----------



## Gary A.

Not gonna make it.


----------



## limr

Tio! Sorry you're not feeling well


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Not gonna make it.


we have faith in you Gary


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Tio! Sorry you're not feeling well


Gracias.


----------



## Gary A.

This morning I heard a lot of odd buzzing outside my window.


----------



## Gary A.

I headed out to the patio to see two Hummers fighting.


----------



## Gary A.

My Hummers are very territorial and they are constantly on the alert for interlopers ... and usually a quick fly-by chases the offending Hummer away.


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 likes.  Done.
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie,
> 
> I like you
Click to expand...


You're not so bad, yourself 



sm4him said:


> So, are you all going to be out doing something for Halloween? Or just because it's Friday?



A bit of both for me.  I'm out on a quadruple whammy tomorrow.  It's Friday, it's Halloween and I've double booked myself for two separate things.  I have to go to the closing night of a play first, then, because I know a couple of the cast, I'll be at the after party for that and then I have to go to the second party that I also said yes to.  So my Saturday is going to be pretty much written off.


----------



## Gary A.

This was much different. They were two Hummers actually grappling in mid-air going at it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> At about 30 seconds before midnight tomorrow, everyone who is online should just starting posting as many fireworks pictures as possible for the Grand Finale.



Midnight, local time or in a specific time zone?


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> At about 30 seconds before midnight tomorrow, everyone who is online should just starting posting as many fireworks pictures as possible for the Grand Finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight, local time or in a specific time zone?
Click to expand...

Sounds like a trick question.


----------



## Gary A.

My small Canon office printer took a dump yesterday.


----------



## Gary A.

I get Error 802 (I think).


----------



## Gary A.

Maybe a nozzle or ink passage got clogged because I ran out of ink.


----------



## Gary A.

I removed the cartridge and didn't replace the cartridge until a day or so later.


----------



## snowbear

Not at all . . . local time means we'll probably get about 6 "waves" of fireworks.  IF we set a specific time zone (cough * Eastern US * cough), then we'll get one.

Unless the earth stops spinning because of the potential LB thread demise, but I won't go there.


----------



## Gary A.

Error B200


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> At about 30 seconds before midnight tomorrow, everyone who is online should just starting posting as many fireworks pictures as possible for the Grand Finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight, local time or in a specific time zone?
Click to expand...


Good question. All along, I've based the "end" of the thread on Gary's time, PST, since it gives us that extra 3 hours compared to EST.

But there is not a snowball's chance in a very hot place that I am going to be up at anything LIKE 3 a.m. EST to post fireworks...


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Not at all . . . local time means we'll probably get about 6 "waves" of fireworks.  IF we set a specific time zone (cough * Eastern US * cough), then we'll get one.
> 
> Unless the earth stops spinning because of the potential LB thread demise, but I won't go there.


Yeah, maybe everyone just posts fireworks as THEY are going "off the air" for the last time in the thread, so whatever time that ends up being for each person.  Like for me, it might be about 8:30 p.m. EST the way things have gone lately.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> This was much different. They were two Hummers actually grappling in mid-air going at it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the admins just delete the "Facebook Blocking" thread ??
> It seems to be gone now ==> http://www.thephotoforum.com/thread...ing-me-on-facebook.372173/page-3#post-3360888
> View attachment 88196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it took them so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured they would lock the thread
> Not destroy it beyond oblivion for no one to read.
> I was in the middle of a post when I got the error that it no longer was there.  Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Generally speaking, I am not in favor of removing threads. But every once in a while, blowing one back to the interwebz ethers from whence it came just feels RIGHT.
Click to expand...



I wonder if the OP deleted it?   Since we can delete out own, maybe if the first is deleted, they all go away.


----------



## snowbear

Speaking of deletions . . . maybe I'll spend November, December and January deleting all my posts in this clusterjam.  I wonder what that would do to statistics.


----------



## waday

@Gary A. , my wife and I are (potentially) going to see John Wick tomorrow. I heard that you didn't like it. What was it that you didn't like? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth seeing or if we should see something else instead.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all . . . local time means we'll probably get about 6 "waves" of fireworks.  IF we set a specific time zone (cough * Eastern US * cough), then we'll get one.
> 
> Unless the earth stops spinning because of the potential LB thread demise, but I won't go there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe everyone just posts fireworks as THEY are going "off the air" for the last time in the thread, so whatever time that ends up being for each person.  Like for me, it might be about 8:30 p.m. EST the way things have gone lately.
Click to expand...


I like this idea.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I wonder if the OP deleted it?   Since we can delete out own, maybe if the first is deleted, they all go away.



Nope - us commoners can't delete original posts and thus threads, not even our own.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was much different. They were two Hummers actually grappling in mid-air going at it.
Click to expand...



This thread is worthless with, or without pics!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was much different. They were two Hummers actually grappling in mid-air going at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is worthless with, or without pics!
Click to expand...

I meant the POST .. but didn't have a gif for "this post is worthless without pics"


----------



## Gary A.

I would think it would be at the international dateline.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I would think it would be at the international dateline.


where do we sign up for international dates ?


----------



## snowbear

Sharon has decided.  All other options are off the table.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Sharon has decided.  All other options are off the table.


what are we talking about ?


----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> @Gary A. , my wife and I are (potentially) going to see John Wick tomorrow. I heard that you didn't like it. What was it that you didn't like? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth seeing or if we should see something else instead.


Hey waday. Rotten Tomatoes gave it a high rating. Mary Lou was sorta talking it up all week. This year we haven't been to the movies much because of lack of good movies. Per the reviews John Wick really stood apart from the rest as a good action movie. 

It was all action and no real plot with overtones to gangster honor/code . The action was unrealistic and Keanu Reeves sorta ... just plays himself, that Matrix character, unemotional, semi-slow talking action toy.

If you like shoot-'em-ups, if you like watching people at the shooting range unloading their weapons ... you'll love the movie.


----------



## snowbear

Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?

T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.

So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon has decided.  All other options are off the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are we talking about ?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.  She has decided, and that's it.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> *Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?*
> 
> <blah blah blah numbers numbers blah blah blah>



Dude. _English _teacher.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?


----------



## Forkie

So, I've been doing this today - which has been fun 

Little video shoot which, despite what it looks like, has nothing to do with news reading.


----------



## Forkie

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?



Put a single seed in people's breakfast cereal when they're not looking and then and watch for the bite.


----------



## Gary A.

Leo, coming to the play tonight in Laguna Beach?


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gary A. , my wife and I are (potentially) going to see John Wick tomorrow. I heard that you didn't like it. What was it that you didn't like? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth seeing or if we should see something else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey waday. Rotten Tomatoes gave it a high rating. Mary Lou was sorta talking it up all week. This year we haven't been to the movies much because of lack of good movies. Per the reviews John Wick really stood apart from the rest as a good action movie.
> 
> It was all action and no real plot with overtones to gangster honor/code . The action was unrealistic and Keanu Reeves sorta ... just plays himself, that Matrix character, unemotional, semi-slow talking action toy.
> 
> If you like shoot-'em-ups, if you like watching people at the shooting range unloading their weapons ... you'll love the movie.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the review! Yeah, my wife and I are pretty selective of movies, as well. My wife read the review, said it looked good, and I just saw the trailer yesterday. It had a lot of action in the trailer, but I was hoping there was a story behind the action.

Then, I guess we won't like the movie. Maybe we'll wait until it comes out on Netflix or to rent for a few bucks. I'd rather save that $50 at the movies for something else.


----------



## Gary A.

Forkie said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a single seed in people's breakfast cereal when they're not looking and then and watch for the bite.
Click to expand...

The internet is full of people flopping around like fish out of water after tasting a Ghost Pepper. Pretty red fruit.


----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gary A. , my wife and I are (potentially) going to see John Wick tomorrow. I heard that you didn't like it. What was it that you didn't like? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth seeing or if we should see something else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey waday. Rotten Tomatoes gave it a high rating. Mary Lou was sorta talking it up all week. This year we haven't been to the movies much because of lack of good movies. Per the reviews John Wick really stood apart from the rest as a good action movie.
> 
> It was all action and no real plot with overtones to gangster honor/code . The action was unrealistic and Keanu Reeves sorta ... just plays himself, that Matrix character, unemotional, semi-slow talking action toy.
> 
> If you like shoot-'em-ups, if you like watching people at the shooting range unloading their weapons ... you'll love the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review! Yeah, my wife and I are pretty selective of movies, as well. My wife read the review, said it looked good, and I just saw the trailer yesterday. It had a lot of action in the trailer, but I was hoping there was a story behind the action.
> 
> Then, I guess we won't like the movie. Maybe we'll wait until it comes out on Netflix or to rent for a few bucks. I'd rather save that $50 at the movies for something else.
Click to expand...

$50 for a move ... you must buy the tub of popcorn.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.


Wait, what? That doesn't make sense. What's the 1.466667? What are you trying to calculate?


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Gary A. , my wife and I are (potentially) going to see John Wick tomorrow. I heard that you didn't like it. What was it that you didn't like? I'm trying to figure out if it's worth seeing or if we should see something else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey waday. Rotten Tomatoes gave it a high rating. Mary Lou was sorta talking it up all week. This year we haven't been to the movies much because of lack of good movies. Per the reviews John Wick really stood apart from the rest as a good action movie.
> 
> It was all action and no real plot with overtones to gangster honor/code . The action was unrealistic and Keanu Reeves sorta ... just plays himself, that Matrix character, unemotional, semi-slow talking action toy.
> 
> If you like shoot-'em-ups, if you like watching people at the shooting range unloading their weapons ... you'll love the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review! Yeah, my wife and I are pretty selective of movies, as well. My wife read the review, said it looked good, and I just saw the trailer yesterday. It had a lot of action in the trailer, but I was hoping there was a story behind the action.
> 
> Then, I guess we won't like the movie. Maybe we'll wait until it comes out on Netflix or to rent for a few bucks. I'd rather save that $50 at the movies for something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $50 for a move ... you must buy the tub of popcorn.
Click to expand...


We do.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm about to postwhore another gallery just so I can hit 5,000.


----------



## Gary A.

Or rather make an attempt at 5,000.


----------



## Gary A.

*The Getty Center*

*




*


----------



## Gary A.

Halfway up the Sepulveda Pass, bridging West Los Angeles and the San Fernando Valley ... The Pacific Ocean and the Santa Monica Mountains, stands The Getty Center. Outside the gardens and architecture are absolutely world class.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.




 
Keep your units consistent.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88208
> Keep your units consistent.
Click to expand...

I should probably keep my grammar consistent, too. haha seconds vs second vs miles vs mile


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Forkie said:


> So, I've been doing this today - which has been fun
> 
> Little video shoot which,* despite what it looks like*, has nothing to do with news reading.
> 
> View attachment 88207



Porn.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?



Peppers can be an effective insect deterrent. And cheap vodka can be a good conduit. Infuse some vodka with a pepper, put it in a spray bottle, and see if it keeps insects either away from other plants or out of the house. Pick the peppers and freeze them for further infusions?

I used to live on the bottom half of a split-level ranch so my windows were just about a foot off of ground level. Sprinkling some powdered cayenne along the windowsills used to keep bugs out like a charm. Cinnamon works as well. Except I prefer my cinnamon in yummy sweet rolls


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Leo, coming to the play tonight in Laguna Beach?



I'll fuel up the jet


----------



## limr

I bought a bottle of Georgi vodka and use it in a spray bottle with some essential oils to use as an air freshener. And recently I discovered that things like tea tree oil and peppermint oil are scents that stink bugs hate, so I've been using those with the vodka to spray around windows and along cracks to keep the stink bugs out.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peppers can be effective insect deterrent. And cheap vodka can be a good conduit. Infuse some vodka with a pepper, put it in a spray bottle, and see if it keeps insects either away from other plants or out of the house. Pick the peppers and freeze them for further infusions?
> 
> I used to live on the bottom half of a split-level ranch so my windows were just about a foot off of ground level. Sprinkling some powdered cayenne along the windowsills used to keep bugs out like a charm. Cinnamon works as well. Except I prefer my cinnamon in yummy sweet rolls
Click to expand...

I have plenty of nominally hot peppers for that. I painfully recall what nominally hot pepper reduced my manly sef to when making my nominally hot chili powder ... I don't want to mess with this stuff.


----------



## limr

The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.


----------



## Gary A.

Don't have a problem with stink bugs.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.


That was like Mary Lou when she bought one can of slug killing PBR.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.
> 
> 
> 
> That was like Mary Lou when she bought one can of slug killing PBR.
Click to expand...


Ugh, I feel her pain!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.
> 
> 
> 
> That was like Mary Lou when she bought one can of slug killing PBR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh, I feel her pain!
Click to expand...

They put it in a bag for her.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Don't have a problem with stink bugs.



Do you not have them out there? They've become a real problem here in the past 5 years or so. Never had them before but they came over in shipping containers from China and there are no natural predators as yet, so they have become real pests.

I despise them.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> They put it in a bag for her.



A small brown paper bag wrapped around the can?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a problem with stink bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have them out there? They've become a real problem here in the past 5 years or so. Never had them before but they came over in shipping containers from China and there are no natural predators as yet, so they have become real pests.
> 
> I despise them.
Click to expand...

Nope. Japanese Beetles, flies, Black Widows and the occasional mosquito are at the top of my list.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?*
> 
> <blah blah blah numbers numbers blah blah blah>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. _English _teacher.
Click to expand...



Oh, that WAS English!


waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88208
> Keep your units consistent.
Click to expand...


It can't always be done.  The data file contains feet for length and MPH for speed - this can not be changed.  I also have to add a penalty for traffic lights and speed humps, which are determined to be five seconds each (again, can't change the field measurements).  So we now have MPH, feet and seconds.  My analysis output (a map) has to show minutes.

Who said geography is boring?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They put it in a bag for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small brown paper bag wrapped around the can?
Click to expand...

Yes. (With the top folded back.) "Here you go lady ... get some slugs for me..."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Lyle Lovett is on iTunes.


----------



## Gary A.

The Japanese Beetles are particularly vexing. No naturals predators. A couple of days ago I spread out some "Milky Spores". A commercial product that's supposed to kill them in the grub stage. Our yards and composters are full of grubs. The koi and turtles like 'em.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?*
> 
> <blah blah blah numbers numbers blah blah blah>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. _English _teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that WAS English!
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 88208
> Keep your units consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't always be done.  The data file contains feet for length and MPH for speed - this can not be changed.  I also have to add a penalty for traffic lights and speed humps, which are determined to be five seconds each (again, can't change the field measurements).  So we now have MPH, feet and seconds.  My analysis output (a map) has to show minutes.
> 
> Who said geography is boring?
Click to expand...

Good luck!

I'm an engineer, so I change everything to fit my needs.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*The Flower Fields*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leaderboarders. What should I do? I have a Ghost Pepper growing in a planter by the front door. It is doing exceptionally well. Six feet plus tall with fruit. The peppers are rendered useless because they're so jammin' hot. But it is a bit of a novelty and it is useful to threaten others with the fruit. I'm thinking of pulling it?


Nooooooo!! Don't do that! Ghost Peppers are jammin' awesome!  Make hot sauce. A little goes a looooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggg way.


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? That doesn't make sense. What's the 1.466667? What are you trying to calculate?
Click to expand...


THIS is the Leaderboard thread. Making sense is not a requirement.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to check my math to make sure I have this correct?
> 
> T = L / (S * 1.466667)  where T is time to travel a segment in seconds; L is length of the segment in feet; and S is the speed in miles per hour.
> 
> So,  T = 5280 / (60 * 1.466667) = 5280 /  88.00002 = 59.999986, which is close enough to 60.
> Yes, it takes 60 seconds to travel one mile at 60 MPH.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? That doesn't make sense. What's the 1.466667? What are you trying to calculate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS is the Leaderboard thread. Making sense is not a requirement.
Click to expand...

Touche.

This is the second time I was able to use this term today.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.



Yeah, because somehow, explaining that you're just buying it to mix with essential oils and spray around your home as a bug deterrent--that makes it far less shameful. Crazier than a live sock monkey, but less shameful.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Don't have a problem with stink bugs.



They used to never be much of a problem,  but in the past 3 or 4 years, they have really become a huge nuisance out here, and it's nearly impossible to keep them out of your home. I jammin' hate the things!!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part of it was not feeling ashamed when buying cheap vodka. I felt compelled to explain myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because somehow, explaining that you're just buying it to mix with essential oils and spray around your home as a bug deterrent--that makes it far less shameful. Crazier than a live sock monkey, but less shameful.
Click to expand...


Hey, I'd rather be crazy than be someone who drinks Georgi!


----------



## sm4him

21 shy of page 900. So much postwhoring yet to be done.


----------



## sm4him

And so little time left to do it.


----------



## limr

Come hell or high water, my essays are getting done today. I totally slacked on Tuesday, so today I have to suffer for Tuesday's slackage and to prevent next week's suckage.

So I might be staying up late to finish. By that time, I'll be punchy, and that always enhances my postwhoring skills.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Who is your personal hero?

Mine, at this moment, is Ron Swanson.


----------



## sm4him

I thought about going to a high school football game tonight, but it turns out, it's the featured TV game so I'll stay home and watch it on TV. Cheaper, warmer and far less crowded--that's lots of so much win!  So maybe I can keep posting tonight.

The high school my boys both graduated from, which was absolutely TERRIBLE at football when they were there, is undefeated this year, and this is the last game in the regular season, so I gotta watch!
I am not exaggerating when I say that I am not sure they had as many wins, TOTAL, in the six years my two kids would have been there, as they've had this year alone.


----------



## sm4him

Stradawhovious said:


> Who is your personal hero?
> 
> Mine, at this moment, is Ron Swanson.



My personal hero?
My father.

Somebody other people might know?  I'll have to think on that.


----------



## sm4him

I might even pull a Gary and bust out the galleries tonight!!


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> I'm an engineer, so I change everything to fit my needs.



We're firefighters and paramedics . . .  We just break down the jammin' door, put the wet stuff on the hot stuff, and haul your hurting self to the hospital.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

bahhhhh. someone post a thousand photos.. now.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer, so I change everything to fit my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're firefighters and paramedics . . .  We just break down the jammin' door, put the wet stuff on the hot stuff, and haul your hurting self to the hospital.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your service! 

Just a week or so ago I was driving down the highway and see these HUGE flames coming out of this building. Just as I started calling 911, I realized it was a training facility for firefighters.  It was pretty neat to see training like that in action. (While barreling down the highway.)


----------



## limr

I'm bustin' out, man! Going over the wall!


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> bahhhhh. someone post a thousand photos.. now.



Actually, that would still leave us somewhere around 850 posts shy of the 1,000 page mark, by my calculations.

But I might well have used Leaderboard math in my calculations, so there are no guarantees as to the veracity of this figure.


----------



## limr

It's already finished, btw, but this is what I did last winter during a long power outage. I might have to buy a new puzzle for this winter.


----------



## limr

A typo found on a brass plaque on board the Queen Mary 2.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> It's already finished, btw, but this is what I did last winter during a long power outage. I might have to buy a new puzzle for this winter.



I LOVE doing jigsaw puzzles!! That one looks awesome!


----------



## limr

Kitties!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's already finished, btw, but this is what I did last winter during a long power outage. I might have to buy a new puzzle for this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE doing jigsaw puzzles!! That one looks awesome!
Click to expand...


Me too. That one was fun until I got to the solid white portions. It's really big, too. I have been meaning to mount it on posterboard and frame it.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Okay a few more kitty pictures because this sentence has defeated me for the moment:

"Being honest opens every important door to growing up such an employee or manager willing to represent everything in life. Basically you can control it working hard sub-estimating your goals."


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Okay a few more kitty pictures because this sentence has defeated me for the moment:
> 
> "Being honest opens every important door to growing up such an employee or manager willing to represent everything in life. Basically you can control it working hard sub-estimating your goals."


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay a few more kitty pictures because this sentence has defeated me for the moment:
> 
> "Being honest opens every important door to growing up such an employee or manager willing to represent everything in life. Basically you can control it working hard sub-estimating your goals."
Click to expand...


That's pretty much what my comment amounted to. Time to break out my WTF stamp.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Smug little monkeys.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer, so I change everything to fit my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're firefighters and paramedics . . .  We just break down the jammin' door, put the wet stuff on the hot stuff, and haul your hurting self to the hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service!
> 
> Just a week or so ago I was driving down the highway and see these HUGE flames coming out of this building. Just as I started calling 911, I realized it was a training facility for firefighters.  It was pretty neat to see training like that in action. (While barreling down the highway.)
Click to expand...


I'm simply the cartographer.  I haven't done the front line stuff since I was about 17, haven't dispatched or answered 9-1-1 calls for almost 30 years.


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


>


Stuff on my cat!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer, so I change everything to fit my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're firefighters and paramedics . . .  We just break down the jammin' door, put the wet stuff on the hot stuff, and haul your hurting self to the hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service!
> 
> Just a week or so ago I was driving down the highway and see these HUGE flames coming out of this building. Just as I started calling 911, I realized it was a training facility for firefighters.  It was pretty neat to see training like that in action. (While barreling down the highway.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply the cartographer.  I haven't done the front line stuff since I was about 17.
Click to expand...

You still did the front line stuff...

And, hey, without maps, you'd have to rely on a GPS. That wouldn't bode well in an emergency.


----------



## snowbear

Yep - "Helping them help you."


----------



## limr

I know it's out of focus, but I don't care. In fact, I kind of like it out of focus.


----------



## limr

Speaking of blurry...


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Okay, one more and then I have to finish this batch and get over to see Buzz for dinner.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been doing this today - which has been fun
> 
> Little video shoot which,* despite what it looks like*, has nothing to do with news reading.
> 
> View attachment 88207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porn.
Click to expand...


Yes!*



*I wish.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

So Gary, did you go on a 10 year photo trek or are you just taking the whole Leaderboard thing very seriously?!


----------



## mmaria

*GOOD EVENING CRAZIES!!!*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

*DID I MISS ANYTHING INTELLIGENT ENOUGH?*


----------



## Gary A.

Forkie said:


> So Gary, did you go on a 10 year photo trek or are you just taking the whole Leaderboard thing very seriously?!


Around here, we do not make slight of The Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.

Marija!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> *GOOD EVENING CRAZIES!!!*



Hello, and "good night."  I'll probably next hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Marija!


Gary!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> *DID I MISS ANYTHING INTELLIGENT ENOUGH?*



Of course not.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GOOD EVENING CRAZIES!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and "good night."  I'll probably next hear from you tomorrow.
Click to expand...

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

Blessed be the Leaderboard


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> Blessed be the Leaderboard


how are you Forkie?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


>


 
This image is giving me seizures.

AWESOME!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image is giving me seizures.
> 
> AWESOME!
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blessed be the Leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> how are you Forkie?
Click to expand...



Good thanks Marija!  Home now and relaxing with a cup of tea after a long day.  How are _you_?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> Good thanks Marija!  Home now and relaxing with a cup of tea after a long day.  How are _you_?


I have an hour to spend in front of the computer- editing... but I don't know if I'll actually do some editing.

My eyes are tired 
I'm tired

What kind of tea?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Monterey Jazz Festival*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I have approximately 33 minutes left at work. And 12 seconds.
Not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I've been looking through my office "funny" file. I'll post a few more of these when I get home, but there was one where an Operator received a written complaint from a passenger because the "pull cord" on the bus was broken.

The operator wrote below the complaint: "The pull cord was not broken. Only the sound [My comment: This is the alarm sound that chimes when the cord is pulled, so the operator KNOWS the cord was pulled] was not working."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

And another one from a bus operator, defending himself against a passenger complaint:

"The guy asked me did I go to Washington Pike. I told him no. …
When I got to Washington Pike, …"


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thanks Marija!  Home now and relaxing with a cup of tea after a long day.  How are _you_?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an hour to spend in front of the computer- editing... but I don't know if I'll actually do some editing.
> 
> My eyes are tired
> I'm tired
> 
> What kind of tea?
Click to expand...


I'm English, Marija.  There is only one kind of tea.  White, 2 sugars.


----------



## sm4him

And a favorite, in an email from my boss:

"Some days, the best thing about my job is that my chair spins." 

True that.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> I'm English, Marija.  There is only one type of tea.  White, 2 sugars.




Yeah yeah English... but I was so hoping that you're not a typical English...

What kind of coffee you like?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Huh. I wonder what in the JAM I've looked at lately that made FB decide a BARBIE ad would be perfect for me?!?!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Huh. I wonder what in the JAM I've looked at lately that made FB decide a BARBIE ad would be perfect for me?!?!


it's a bit annoying when I can't "normally" chat here


----------



## sm4him

Still 13 pages to go, something around 200 posts, JUST to get to 900 pages.
We need to call in the postwhoring Calvary.

Oh wait. We ARE the Postwhoring Calvary.
Well. Jam.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I wonder what in the JAM I've looked at lately that made FB decide a BARBIE ad would be perfect for me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> it's a bit annoying when I can't "normally" chat here
Click to expand...

Just another day and a bit before we leave all this behind forever though, and just start chatting like normal people. 

Well, no, that's not entirely true. I'm not normal, so I doubt I'm capable of chatting like a normal person.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm English, Marija.  There is only one type of tea.  White, 2 sugars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah English... but I was so hoping that you're not a typical English...
> 
> What kind of coffee you like?
Click to expand...


And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.  

I like my coffee short and sweet


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I wonder what in the JAM I've looked at lately that made FB decide a BARBIE ad would be perfect for me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> it's a bit annoying when I can't "normally" chat here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another day and a bit before we leave all this behind forever though, and just start chatting like normal people.
> 
> Well, no, that's not entirely true. I'm not normal, so I doubt I'm capable of chatting like a normal person.
Click to expand...

we'll chat in other threads I'm sure


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.
> 
> I like my coffee short and sweet



soooo not believing you 

you don't need that much sugar!!!

That's all I'm saying

short coffee is good... without sugar! but I bet it's too strong for you


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm English, Marija.  There is only one type of tea.  White, 2 sugars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah English... but I was so hoping that you're not a typical English...
> 
> What kind of coffee you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.
> 
> I like my coffee short and sweet
Click to expand...

If you're basically Hugh Grant, I don't find that disappointing at all.

Well, except I'm a little disappointed that you're way over THERE and I'm way over here.  And you're probably a couple of decades younger than me.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm English, Marija.  There is only one type of tea.  White, 2 sugars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah English... but I was so hoping that you're not a typical English...
> 
> What kind of coffee you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.
> 
> I like my coffee short and sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're basically Hugh Grant, I don't find that disappointing at all.
> 
> Well, except I'm a little disappointed that you're way over THERE and I'm way over here.  And you're probably a couple of decades younger than me.
Click to expand...

Ma, we must find you a boyfriend!!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

only a million to go Gary keep it up!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm English, Marija.  There is only one type of tea.  White, 2 sugars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah English... but I was so hoping that you're not a typical English...
> 
> What kind of coffee you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.
> 
> I like my coffee short and sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're basically Hugh Grant, I don't find that disappointing at all.
> 
> Well, except I'm a little disappointed that you're way over THERE and I'm way over here.  And you're probably a couple of decades younger than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ma, we must find you a boyfriend!!!!
Click to expand...

Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.


 no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!

In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here


----------



## Gary A.

*Year of the Snake*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what, may I ask, is wrong with being typically English?!  Sorry to disappoint - but I'm basically Hugh Grant.
> 
> I like my coffee short and sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo not believing you
> 
> you don't need that much sugar!!!
> 
> That's all I'm saying
> 
> short coffee is good... without sugar! but I bet it's too strong for you
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!  

And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.
> 
> 
> 
> no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!
> 
> In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here
Click to expand...

A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs. 

Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.
98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.

The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!
> 
> And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:




really!???


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Paroled!!! I'm going home!!!

But I gotta come back and keep serving my sentence tomorrow… 

Gonna head home, get a drink, maybe find a Hugh Grant movie to watch…lol…then I'll be back online!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs.


 but this is tpf! You can have a married bf here!



> Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.


  we will resolve that problem



> 98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.


well, that's the truth regardless of age! 



> The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…


 I knew it!
There is someone!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Paroled!!! I'm going home!!!
> 
> But I gotta come back and keep serving my sentence tomorrow…
> 
> Gonna head home, get a drink, maybe find a Hugh Grant movie to watch…lol…then I'll be back online!


c u tomorrow ma


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Comic Con 2013*

*



*


----------



## Forkie

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.
> 
> 
> 
> no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!
> 
> In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs.
> 
> Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.
> 98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.
> 
> The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…
Click to expand...


Not the _best_ ones.  



mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!
> 
> And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really!???
Click to expand...


I've had many a strange look on the London Underground on the way to work of a Monday morning because I've been getting into my music in my headphones a little bit _too_ much...

I often do a little jig through the office too.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.
> 
> 
> 
> no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!
> 
> In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs.
> 
> Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.
> 98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.
> 
> The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the _best_ ones.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!
> 
> And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had many a strange look on the London Underground on the way to work of a Monday morning because I've been getting into my music in my headphones a little bit _too_ much...
> 
> I often do a little jig through the office too.
Click to expand...



hey that's great!!!

would like to see that


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> Not the _best_ ones.



I'm just guessing that you don't qualify as "my age."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Forkie

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.
> 
> 
> 
> no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!
> 
> In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs.
> 
> Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.
> 98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.
> 
> The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the _best_ ones.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!
> 
> And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had many a strange look on the London Underground on the way to work of a Monday morning because I've been getting into my music in my headphones a little bit _too_ much...
> 
> I often do a little jig through the office too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey that's great!!!
> 
> would like to see that
Click to expand...



Hehe!  I do like a boogie   There's really only one way to see it and that would either be in London or Wonderland...



sm4him said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the _best_ ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just guessing that you don't qualify as "my age."
Click to expand...


I wouldn't ask a lady her age anyway, and I'm sure I couldn't possibly tell!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*MFT Meetup 5-31-14*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Do you prefer New England or Manhatten Clam Chowder and why ?


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> Do you prefer New England or Manhatten Clam Chowder and why ?



New England Chowder.

Because it's made the RIGHT way. 

Creamy goodness.


----------



## sm4him

Halftime of the football game I'm watching. My sons' high school is up by 10; looking really good except for penalties.


----------



## sm4him

I warned you I was going to pull a Gary...but I bet I can't stay with it for as long as he does...


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Insect Porn:


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Gotta admit; the photo version of postwhoring is kinda fun.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.

At the Lumberyard In Laguna Beach having dinner than off to the play.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.

Getting a few posts in.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> At the Lumberyard In Laguna Beach having dinner than off to the play.


What's the Lumberyard? Not, I assume, a place to buy lumber?

what's for dinner?


----------



## snowbear

<lurking>


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Charlie, quit lurking, and get to postwhoring!! I'll quit the photo dump if there's someone to talk to.

Maybe.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  We just got home


----------



## sm4him

We're almost at 900 pages!


----------



## snowbear

For the second time.  Had to pick up LL and take to get a form notarized.


----------



## sm4him

Uh-oh. Our team, South-Doyle, just lost the ball, recovered by Sevier County.  Now they're on about the 30 of SD.


----------



## snowbear

One more page.


----------



## snowbear

Jammin post delay


----------



## sm4him

Yes!! Sevier County fumbles it right back to us!!

South-Doyle ball, but on our own 2-yard line.


----------



## sm4him

Should turn to page 900 in the next post or two.


----------



## snowbear

push it


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Yes!! Sevier County fumbles it right back to us!!
> 
> South-Doyle ball, but on our own 2-yard line.


Woohoo.  Jam 'em


----------



## sm4him

Maybe this one.


----------



## sm4him

South-Doyle pick up of 8 yards.


----------



## snowbear

IBT


----------



## sm4him

C'mon page 900!!


----------



## snowbear

900's been here!


----------



## sm4him

BIG run!! Out to 35 yard line now.


----------



## sm4him

It must not be showing because I haven't refreshed. Mine's still showing 899.


----------



## snowbear

13500 coming up fast


----------



## sm4him

Yep, refreshed the page and now it shows!! Woot!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> It must not be showing because I haven't refreshed. Mine's still showing 899.


Do a page reload or duck out to "new posts" real quick


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> 13500 coming up fast


THAT goal, I think we can handle!


----------



## snowbear

*  *  ***   (Fireworks)


----------



## sm4him

3rd and 8, pass incomplete. Drive stalls at the 35 and South-Doyle has to punt.


----------



## snowbear

Too tired to look for a real photo of fireworks


----------



## sm4him

Onward and upward to 14,000!!


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> Onward and upward to 14,000!!



Or, at least to 13,515. Might let Gary handle the rest.


----------



## sm4him

Maybe I'll have some Fireball whisky. Not sure if that will inspire my postwhoring, or ensure I give up and go to bed.

But I'm good with it, either way.


----------



## sm4him

About 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.
Sevier County on their 27, 3rd and 3


----------



## sm4him

Pass complete, 1st down. Was hoping S-D would get a stop there.


----------



## snowbear

Hey, since LB/TPF BF's are (as I understand it) purely symbolic, where do I send an application?


----------



## sm4him

Big play gets Sevier Co. to midfield. DEFENSE!


----------



## snowbear

I asked my lovely wife if it was OK.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hey, since LB/TPF BF's are (as I understand it) purely symbolic, where do I send an application?



Oh, you'd be in like Flynn, Charlie, if it weren't for that pesky detail of being married. Plus, we already made you my LB Brother. And having your brother as a BF, well that's just weird, even in LB world.


----------



## snowbear

Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I asked my lovely wife if it was OK.



I'm so glad I hadn't gotten my Fireball yet, because THAT would have made me spew it on the keyboard!!!

What did lovely wife say?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, since LB/TPF BF's are (as I understand it) purely symbolic, where do I send an application?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you'd be in like Flynn, Charlie, if it weren't for that pesky detail of being married. Plus, we already made you my LB Brother. And having your brother as a BF, well that's just weird, even in LB world.
Click to expand...

I look at it like a promotion - you leave one job to take another.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."



Oh, well, if your wife is okay with it, then that's different.  But then you have to stop being my brother.

And that would make Marija not your niece...she might not like that.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."



So, I have a serious question, Charlie:

Did your lovely wife have serious doubts about your sanity BEFORE the LB thread happened?


----------



## Gary A.

And I get another in?


----------



## snowbear

We had Mexican tonight.  I went with the veggie #1 (bean burrito, cheese enchilada, guacamole salad), stuffed jalapenos as an appetizer.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have a serious question, Charlie:
> 
> Did your lovely wife have serious doubts about your sanity BEFORE the LB thread happened?
Click to expand...


She know I was bug nuts.  We met when we both worked for the police department.  I was a dispatcher and she was a station clerk.


----------



## snowbear

But she figured I was in it for the long haul when I showed up again after taking her home the first time.  She lived, literally, 2/3 of the county away - close to an hour round trip.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> And I get another in?


Wait...another what?


----------



## snowbear

She really lived two counties away but was afraid to tell me, so she had me drop her off at her (closest) aunt & uncle's.


----------



## sm4him

The color commentators for the game just said that most of the South-Doyle players "go both ways."
They meant most of them play offense AND defense.

I think they should consider what in the jam they're saying a little more carefully.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> She really lived two counties away but was afraid to tell me, so she had me drop her off at her (closest) aunt & uncle's.



Ha, that's pretty funny!


----------



## sm4him

Not good. Only a 3-point game now, and S-D facing a 3rd down and 23 because of a penalty.

About to start the 4th quarter. District Championship on the line.


----------



## sm4him

It sure does take a long time to fill up a new "page" of posts.


----------



## sm4him

Didn't get the Fireball. Just a Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## snowbear

I knew she was the one for me when she had a car crash and I took leave to go see her at the emergency care center.  I took flowers.  They were from the supermarket, but I took flowers.  Did I say I used leave?


----------



## sm4him

S-D has to punt.  Sevier County takes a time out.

This is JUST LIKE being there, ain't it?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I knew she was the one for me when she had a car crash and I took leave to go see her at the emergency care center.  I took flowers.  They were from the supermarket, but I took flowers.  Did I say I used leave?


That's so sweet! Using leave is definitely above and beyond.


----------



## sm4him

Seiver Co. starting on their 19.


----------



## sm4him

Page 903 should be comin' up.


----------



## sm4him

And there it was!


----------



## sm4him

Sevier County, 3rd and 8. Passes...complete to the S-D 45 yard line!!

BUT...he fumbles!! S-D football!


----------



## sm4him

YIKES!! Marija was right.

They are now calling for anywhere between 1-4" of snow in the valley and up to 14" in the mountains!!

I may have to abandon ship and move to the Bahamas.


----------



## sm4him

The only good news in that--when they actually PREDICT snow in the valley, they are almost always wrong.


----------



## sm4him

S-D is on the Sevier Co. 39 now.


----------



## snowbear

Get your warm snuggies on!  The last I looked we were still safe - just the mountains


----------



## sm4him

TOUCHDOWN CHEROKEES!!!  27-17, about 7 minutes to go!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Get your warm snuggies on!  The last I looked we were still safe - just the mountains


If it actually does snow here, before we even really get into November--there may not be enough antidepressants in the world to get me through this winter.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> TOUCHDOWN CHEROKEES!!!  27-17, about 7 minutes to go!


We want the Cherokees, right?


----------



## sm4him

My backup plan is to move to the Caribbean and make a living selling photos to tourists. There seem to be no end of suckers willing to pay to have someone snap a picture of them standing on the beach with a tropical drink in their hand!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOUCHDOWN CHEROKEES!!!  27-17, about 7 minutes to go!
> 
> 
> 
> We want the Cherokees, right?
Click to expand...

Yes. South-Doyle Cherokees, Sevier Co. Bears
Sevier County bad, South-Doyle good.


----------



## snowbear

I'm ready for it.  Well, sort of.  We have a 4x4.  We also have county-issued laptops so we can work from home.


----------



## sm4him

Should be about to roll to page 904.


----------



## snowbear

Got it. Go Cherokees!


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Should be about to roll to page 904.


There, and almost to 13550.


----------



## limr

Just three more!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm ready for it.  Well, sort of.  We have a 4x4.  We also have county-issued laptops so we can work from home.



I don't drive in it. I'm a cold-weather wuss and I don't try to hide that fact.
I *can* drive in it--my father and brothers made sure I was capable of it--but I hate it and choose NOT to drive when it snows any significant amount at all.

I can also generally work at home--but then, my day will also generally start at about 4:30 if it snows enough that we have to go on snow routes at work.

NONE of that makes me "ready" for it. I detest it so jammin' much that I simply cannot make myself "ready."


----------



## snowbear

BING!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Do you prefer New England or Manhatten Clam Chowder and why ?



New England. Because it's the correct one.


----------



## sm4him

There we go!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready for it.  Well, sort of.  We have a 4x4.  We also have county-issued laptops so we can work from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drive in it. I'm a cold-weather wuss and I don't try to hide that fact.
> I *can* drive in it--my father and brothers made sure I was capable of it--but I hate it and choose NOT to drive when it snows any significant amount at all.
> 
> I can also generally work at home--but then, my day will also generally start at about 4:30 if it snows enough that we have to go on snow routes at work.
> 
> NONE of that makes me "ready" for it. I detest it so jammin' much that I simply cannot make myself "ready."
Click to expand...


Oh shoot, gotta send you those links!


----------



## sm4him

Sevier Co. at the S-D 31, about 5 minutes to go, 2nd and 12.  Need a stop. DEFENSE! DEFENSE!


----------



## snowbear

My last post is in no way related to a search engine owned by a powerful computer giant.  It's just the literary representation of a loud noise.

Don't sue me, please.  I use their products.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready for it.  Well, sort of.  We have a 4x4.  We also have county-issued laptops so we can work from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drive in it. I'm a cold-weather wuss and I don't try to hide that fact.
> I *can* drive in it--my father and brothers made sure I was capable of it--but I hate it and choose NOT to drive when it snows any significant amount at all.
> 
> I can also generally work at home--but then, my day will also generally start at about 4:30 if it snows enough that we have to go on snow routes at work.
> 
> NONE of that makes me "ready" for it. I detest it so jammin' much that I simply cannot make myself "ready."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, gotta send you those links!
Click to expand...

QUICK!! Because just the THOUGHT of a snow this early makes me want to run away forever.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, if your wife is okay with it, then that's different.  But then you have to stop being my brother.
> 
> And that would make Marija not your niece...she might not like that.
Click to expand...


Can't she be a niece by marriage or something? Or polygamy?


----------



## snowbear

My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.


----------



## limr

Understanding Different Types of Magnesium |  Dr Nibber

Magnesium and Its Health Benefits

Magnesium &mdash; Health Professional Fact Sheet

This is a thread on some other forum. The thread isn't nearly as epic as Leaderboard, but it actually still has replies from this month, though it was started last year.
Bulletproof Magnesium Thread - General Discussion - Bulletproof Forum


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.


And this city is just CRAWLING with THOSE people!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her response was "yeah, sure  <laughter>."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, if your wife is okay with it, then that's different.  But then you have to stop being my brother.
> 
> And that would make Marija not your niece...she might not like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't she be a niece by marriage or something? Or polygamy?
Click to expand...


We can work out something.


----------



## sm4him

S-D got the ball back but now it's 3rd and 7. Still 3:20 to go. Up 10 points. If we could get a 1st down here, we could seal it.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Understanding Different Types of Magnesium |  Dr Nibber



Bookmarked. I should really stop postwhoring and go read it.  I'd wait til Nov. 1 but there might be several inches of snow by then.


----------



## limr

I don't them saved, but I can find some things on SAM-e as well.

Edit: "I don't them saved." What the hell language am I speaking??
I _think_ I meant, "I don't have them saved." Or something.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding Different Types of Magnesium |  Dr Nibber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmarked. I should really stop postwhoring and go read it.  I'd wait til Nov. 1 but there might be several inches of snow by then.
Click to expand...


I was going to postwhore the links - force of LB habit! - but then I thought that would be annoying when you're actually trying to keep track, so I added three more links to that post if you want to check them out as well.


----------



## sm4him

S-D just made an INCREDIBLY uncharacteristic bone-headed play that resulted in a blocked punt and a safety. Now it's only an 8-pt game with still nearly 3 minutes to go.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> And this city is just CRAWLING with THOSE people!
Click to expand...


And then there are the others that drive  5 MPH in a 50 zone becaue the radio said "snow."  One jammin flake and they slam on the brakes.  STAY HOME!

I'm sure you only venture out if you absolutely have to.  I tend to stay home but will go out if I need to.  We are "essential" employees which means management will say "Yeah, it's snowing.  Get your a$$ to the Emergency Operations Center."


----------



## limr

Awww, little Zelda just got all cozy and settled on my lap, but I have to go rinse out my hair color!


----------



## sm4him

Sevier Co returns the ball to about their own 45.  Getting nervous.


----------



## sm4him

INTERCEPTED by S-D!!!!!!!!
2:34 to play.

But a Cherokee player is down; the guy that intercepted the ball.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Awww, little Zelda just got all cozy and settled on my lap, but I have to go rinse out my hair color!



I couldn't like that OR agree with it. Where's the "makes me sad" rating?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> And this city is just CRAWLING with THOSE people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there are the others that drive  5 MPH in a 50 zone becaue the radio said "snow."  One jammin flake and they slam on the brakes.  STAY HOME!
> 
> I'm sure you only venture out if you absolutely have to.  I tend to stay home but will go out if I need to.  We are "essential" employees which means management will say "Yeah, it's snowing.  Get your a$$ to the Emergency Operations Center."
Click to expand...


Well, of course, I also have the distinct advantage of working for public transit. There's a bus route that stops right next to my house and takes me straight to my office, so I rarely have any need to drive whatsoever. 

Even if there were an emergency with a family member, my brother or sister would come pick me up because they know I hate to drive.


----------



## sm4him

Cherokees just scored again!!!!!  33-19 now with under two minutes to go.

This makes me incredibly happy!! I still know some of those boys and seeing them turn that team around like this is just incredible!


----------



## snowbear

This is all I know about magnesium - it burns real hot.  And don't even think about putting a little water on it.
This moron must have failed the Firefighter I class.  Yo - engines are made from magnesium and aluminum, dude!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> And this city is just CRAWLING with THOSE people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there are the others that drive  5 MPH in a 50 zone becaue the radio said "snow."  One jammin flake and they slam on the brakes.  STAY HOME!
> 
> I'm sure you only venture out if you absolutely have to.  I tend to stay home but will go out if I need to.  We are "essential" employees which means management will say "Yeah, it's snowing.  Get your a$$ to the Emergency Operations Center."
Click to expand...


We get the SUV drivers who think they are invincible.

Two years ago, we had a really bad storm that hit in the afternoon. The college, of course, waited until the last minute to close, so by the time we were finally released, it was getting dark and starting to really accumulate. It took me AN HOUR just to get off campus (it's not that big.) By the time I got to the highway, it was rush hour and traffic was at a crawl, which was fine with me because the roads were pretty  bad. About 2/3 the way home, my nerves were fried and I got off the highway where there was a big gas station and also a possible alternate route. I immediately saw that the route (a smaller road, not a highway) was in bad shape, so I just stopped at the gas station, used the bathroom, got some tea, and headed back onto the highway.

Well, there must have been an accident or something because I got onto the highway exactly where I left it but suddenly, there was hardly any traffic. The ramp and highway were uphill at that point, and I saw SUVs strewn across the road, stuck. Me and my little two-door base model Chevy with its manual transmission just puttered in second gear past all of them and kept going. It was nerve-wracking after that because the plows hadn't been able to get through and I couldn't even see the lines on the road.

I knew I'd be okay once I left the highway because my town is awesome about clearing the roads, and sure enough, they were fine. 

Took me four hours to drive home. The first thing I did was take two back-to-back shots of whisky and then I took a loooooooong hot shower.


----------



## sm4him

So, Lenny:

Do you just take magnesium supplements? I haven't looked up SAM-e yet; I'll do that when this game is over. But is that something in addition to the magnesium?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Even if there were an emergency with a family member, my brother or sister would come pick me up because they know I hate to drive.


I'd take you.  

When Miriam worked for Public Works & Transportation, she made a point to know the inspector for our area; our street ALWAYS got plowed first!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> This is all I know about magnesium - it burns real hot.  And don't even think about putting a little water on it.
> This moron must have failed the Firefighter I class.  Yo - engines are made from magnesium and aluminum, dude!



My buddies and I nearly blew up a lab room in high school with magnesium.  Well, technically the magnesium strips were just used to light the other ingredients on fire.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is not the snow, but the jammin id-dee-ots that can't jammin drive in nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> And this city is just CRAWLING with THOSE people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there are the others that drive  5 MPH in a 50 zone becaue the radio said "snow."  One jammin flake and they slam on the brakes.  STAY HOME!
> 
> I'm sure you only venture out if you absolutely have to.  I tend to stay home but will go out if I need to.  We are "essential" employees which means management will say "Yeah, it's snowing.  Get your a$$ to the Emergency Operations Center."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get the SUV drivers who think they are invincible.
> 
> Two years ago, we had a really bad storm that hit in the afternoon. The college, of course, waited until the last minute to close, so by the time we were finally released, it was getting dark and starting to really accumulate. It took me AN HOUR just to get off campus (it's not that big.) By the time I got to the highway, it was rush hour and traffic was at a crawl, which was fine with me because the roads were pretty  bad. About 2/3 the way home, my nerves were fried and I got off the highway where there was a big gas station and also a possible alternate route. I immediately saw that the route (a smaller road, not a highway) was in bad shape, so I just stopped at the gas station, used the bathroom, got some tea, and headed back onto the highway.
> 
> Well, there must have been an accident or something because I got onto the highway exactly where I left it but suddenly, there was hardly any traffic. The ramp and highway were uphill at that point, and I saw SUVs strewn across the road, stuck. Me and my little two-door base model Chevy with its manual transmission just puttered in second gear past all of them and kept going. It was nerve-wracking after that because the plows hadn't been able to get through and I couldn't even see the lines on the road.
> 
> I knew I'd be okay once I left the highway because my town is awesome about clearing the roads, and sure enough, they were fine.
> 
> Took me four hours to drive home. The first thing I did was take two back-to-back shots of whisky and then I took a loooooooong hot shower.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know - four wheel drive enables you to get stuck in inaccessible places!  The first thing you have to do when you get a 4-wheeler, is find out the limitations - the vehicles and yours.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if there were an emergency with a family member, my brother or sister would come pick me up because they know I hate to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take you.
> 
> When Miriam worked for Public Works & Transportation, she made a point to know the inspector for our area; our street ALWAYS got plowed first!
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's funny. Nothing around me gets plowed until all the primary and secondary routes are cleared--even my street, just about 500 feet further down, doesn't get plowed. But the section where I am, and where the bus runs, is including in the first pass of roads to clear.


----------



## sm4him

Game over; South Doyle wins. And I admit it, I cried a little bit. Very happy for those kids. First undefeated season, and first district championship in many years--most of these kids probably weren't even BORN the last time this school had a season like that.

Now on to playoffs!


----------



## snowbear

Yes, the same thing here - primary roads first, then the connector streets; the subdivisions are the last.


----------



## Gary A.

At the theatre.


----------



## snowbear

My first year at high school we took the Metro Conference title.  When I was a senior, our record was 2-8-0.


----------



## Gary A.

And another post.


----------



## Gary A.

Dinner was nice. Then we walked amongst the shoppes down to the beach.


----------



## snowbear

My post.


----------



## Gary A.

Then up a few blocks to the Playhouse.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> At the theatre.


What movie are you gonna see? Hope it's better than John Wick.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou thinks we're the youngest ones here.


----------



## Gary A.

The average age is deseased.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My first year at high school we took the Metro Conference title.  When I was a senior, our record was 2-8-0.



My high school in Atlanta was one of the powerhouse schools in our area at the time. I think we had a winning record every year I attended and went to state at least twice.
By the late 80s, they'd turned the school into a magnet school for the arts and the football program died. The school itself closed a few years ago.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the theatre.
> 
> 
> 
> What movie are you gonna see? Hope it's better than John Wick.
Click to expand...

A play, The Year of Magical Thinking.


----------



## sm4him

Now to watch the FSU v. Louisville game.  It's already in the 4th quarter, and Louisville is UP by 3 points. Could be interesting.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> The average age is deseased.



Hmmm . . . you must be in DC at a DAR meeting.  When they named themselves _Daughters of the American Revolution_ they were being literal.


----------



## sm4him

I'll hang until we get to page 908 and then I think I'm gonna have to give it up for the night.


----------



## snowbear

Ooo - look at the post number.


----------



## sm4him

That's about 9 more posts, I think.


----------



## sm4him

Man, I wish they'd shut off that infernal time delay between posts for just ONE jammin' day tomorrow!


----------



## snowbear

Another 100 out of the way


----------



## sm4him

Now to page 908


----------



## sm4him

I can see why Louisville is ahead. Their uniforms are so incredibly ugly that FSU can't even see straight!


----------



## sm4him

Are we there yet?


----------



## sm4him

How about now?


----------



## snowbear

Should be about 5 more posts


----------



## Gary A.

Inside.


----------



## sm4him

Oh by the way, Lenny: I looked up SAM-e. Man, that stuff sounds like the BOMB!! I am gettin' me some of that!


----------



## snowbear

Push it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I can see why Louisville is ahead. Their uniforms are so incredibly ugly that FSU can't even see straight!


Same designer as Pittsburgh?


----------



## sm4him

Yay! Page 908! "Just" 95 pages to go (if we aim for 1003 to make up for the 2.5-3 pages of September posts).

Gary needs to get us to about 950 by the time we get up in the morning.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why Louisville is ahead. Their uniforms are so incredibly ugly that FSU can't even see straight!
> 
> 
> 
> Same designer as Pittsburgh?
Click to expand...

Not nearly as ugly as that, but still really jammin' bad.


----------



## snowbear

We made it.

I'm calling it quits for the night.  See you lovely ladies in the AM.  Catch up with you, Gary, a bit later.  Marija will be here waiting for us.

TTFN, peeps.


----------



## Gary A.

133 more posts until 5,000.


----------



## sm4him

FSU just scored a TD to go ahead; Lenny's not gonna like that.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> We made it.
> 
> I'm calling it quits for the night.  See you lovely ladies in the AM.  Catch up with you, Gary, a bit later.  Marija will be here waiting for us.
> 
> TTFN, peeps.



Me too.

Night Charlie.
Night Gary.
Night Marija and Lenny, wherever you are.
And Astro...and all you lurkers...and you too, John Boy.


----------



## sm4him

See you all tomorrow for the FINAL day of the Leaderboard postwhoring marathon!


----------



## Gary A.

It seems doable.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> So, Lenny:
> 
> Do you just take magnesium supplements? I haven't looked up SAM-e yet; I'll do that when this game is over. But is that something in addition to the magnesium?



Had to go rinse my hair!

I started taking the SAM-e first, last year. Most start with 400mg but I wanted to start with the lowest effective dosage and go up from there, so I started at 200mg and stayed there until just recently. Actually, I started alternating 200 and 400 (mostly because of cost) because I was wondering if I was becoming too used to 200 - I was still really tired all the time and stressed out. Then I went to the doctor and she told me about the magnesium. Had I done that before I upped my SAM-e dose, I might not have felt like I needed to.

So now I'm taking both.


----------



## limr

I'm all confused. I have to go back a couple of pages. I've already missed everyone saying goodnight!


----------



## Gary A.

Night Charlie and Sharon.


----------



## Gary A.

The play is starting. Adios y'all.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> It seems doable.


It could happen.  We're still about 1400 posts away though, so it would take a pretty epic night and last day to get us there.

But I believe in you, Gary!! You get us to page 950 tonight, and we have a good chance!! 

Good luck; I'm off to bed.


----------



## limr

Good night Charlie and Sharon!


----------



## limr

Enjoy the play, Tio! I want to hear about it.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Oh by the way, Lenny: I looked up SAM-e. Man, that stuff sounds like the BOMB!! I am gettin' me some of that!



It really is. I read everything I could (even the scientific stuff that I could barely understand) for about 2 weeks before I tried it and it was so helpful. The only side effect that some have reported was stomach upset. I know everyone is different, but I never experienced it, even at 400mg. The magnesium is a bit harder on the stomach, but it's nothing bad.


----------



## limr

Eh, it's a good thing that there's no one here to distract me. I still have stuff to do and then I need to get some sleep!


----------



## limr

Until tomorrow, Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Okay, I can't. I have to get us to page 910.


----------



## limr

I'm way to OCD to leave it at 909.


----------



## limr

It has to be an even number.


----------



## limr

A little redscale in a Zorki


----------



## astroNikon

I use magnesium to start camp fires


----------



## limr




----------



## astroNikon

Florida state seems to be having problems right now


----------



## limr

Can't really take a bad exposure with red scale. Overexposed just goes orange-y and underexposed just gets deeper red.


----------



## astroNikon

They just got sacked and take  out of field goal range at the 44


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Florida state seems to be having problems right now



Good.


----------



## limr

Underexposed.


----------



## astroNikon

I bought some bananas at the store
I'm sure Gary has a banana tree in his bedroom


----------



## limr

Overexposed.


----------



## astroNikon

Dos Equis commercial now

Stay thirsty my friends


----------



## astroNikon

So what is a good weekend vacation ?   Driving with camera in hand


----------



## astroNikon

The FSU quarterback is playing injured
He should be sidelined


----------



## limr

Yay! Page 910!

Hey Astro! Sorry you just got here but I gotta bail. I stuck around to get to page 910 but the low-grade headache I've had all day seems to be erupting and I need to get some stuff done before bed.

Y'know, I think we did over 50 pages today.


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> The FSU quarterback is playing injured
> He should be sidelined



Nah, let him keep playing poorly so they can lose!


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Can't really take a bad exposure with red scale. Overexposed just goes orange-y and underexposed just gets deeper red.


call me weird, but I liked two of these already so apparently I have no respect for proper exposure.


----------



## astroNikon

31-28  with 5 minutes left Louis like leads and have the ball


----------



## limr

Good night, Astro!


----------



## astroNikon

Don't over expose yourself
It's too cold outside and you could get chilly


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really take a bad exposure with red scale. Overexposed just goes orange-y and underexposed just gets deeper red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me weird, but I liked two of these already so apparently I have no respect for proper exposure.
Click to expand...


Weird! 

Like I said, redscale is good that way. Everything just ends up looking funky - just with slightly different hues.


----------



## bribrius

hmm.

does anyone know if facebook totally strip iptc data or is there still recoverable copyright in the data image.  just curious I was involved in a conversation on this.


----------



## limr

Good night, bri!

Now I feel better - you two can keep each other company


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Good night, Astro!


Good night Lenny


limr said:


> It has to be an even number.


ill make sure it's an odd number

Good night Lenny


----------



## astroNikon

Page 911

Sounds like an emergency


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Good night, bri!
> 
> Now I feel better - you two can keep each other company


night


----------



## astroNikon

Touchdown FSU on the first play after getting the ball bak 

They're leading now


----------



## astroNikon

35-31


----------



## Gary A.

That was powerful.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Sonoma*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

*GOOD MORNING CRAZIES!*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Marija! It is 11:12 p.m. here.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Forkie said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find Hugh Grant and send him over here.
> 
> 
> 
> no probs ma!I'll do everything in my power!
> 
> In the meantime, we have to find you a bf here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A TPF BF? The best ones all seem to be married. And THAT is a quality I tend to avoid in my potential BFs.
> 
> Which may explain why I haven't had a date in…well, let's not talk about that.
> 98% of the guys my age seem to either be married, dead or a complete loser. And all three of those qualities disqualify them from consideration.
> 
> The other 2%--I don't know, I can't find them!   Well, there is that ONE guy…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the _best_ ones.
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's weird - I don't really have a sweet tooth, but for some reason I like my tea and coffee with 2 sugars!
> 
> And actually, this gif describes my personality really rather well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had many a strange look on the London Underground on the way to work of a Monday morning because I've been getting into my music in my headphones a little bit _too_ much...
> 
> I often do a little jig through the office too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey that's great!!!
> 
> would like to see that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe!  I do like a boogie   There's really only one way to see it and that would either be in London or Wonderland...
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the _best_ ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just guessing that you don't qualify as "my age."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ask a lady her age anyway, and I'm sure I couldn't possibly tell!
Click to expand...


oh Forkie.... sometimes you know what are the best possible words to say

so coffee, tea, boogie in London..... tempting


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Marija! It is 11:12 p.m. here.


I almost missed this post!

can't see you, can't hear you!

you're all about pictures now!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


>


is that you?


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marija! It is 11:12 p.m. here.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost missed this post!
> 
> can't see you, can't hear you!
> 
> you're all about pictures now!!!
Click to expand...

LOL ... this is a photography not a chat room.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that you?
Click to expand...

The Cook and I wine tasting.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... this is a photography not a chat room.


*WHAT!!???

REALLY!!!!???

DAMN!!!!!!!!

THEN WHAT AM I DOING HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cook and I wine tasting.
Click to expand...

you look good Gary!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cook and I wine tasting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look good Gary!
Click to expand...

I'm the one with glasses.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cook and I wine tasting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look good Gary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one with glasses.
Click to expand...

oh yeah!!!! 

I posted a selfie... you didn't see it because it's been drowned by your pictures!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Cook and I wine tasting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look good Gary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the one with glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yeah!!!!
> 
> I posted a selfie... you didn't see it because it's been drowned by your pictures!!!
Click to expand...

I saw it. I saw a hand holding up a cell phone. (You had a cute haircut behind the phone.)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I saw it. I saw a hand holding up a cell phone. (You had a cute haircut behind the phone.)


well... it was a cute hand too  cell phone goes to garbage these days

and Astro wanted me to cover my face. So what!? That's not an excuse for not saying: "You look cute" or something!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. I saw a hand holding up a cell phone. (You had a cute haircut behind the phone.)
> 
> 
> 
> well... it was a cute hand too  cell phone goes to garbage these days
> 
> and Astro wanted me to cover my face. So what!? That's not an excuse for not saying: "You look cute" or something!
Click to expand...

Okay, your hand looked cute.


----------



## Gary A.

46 most posts and I hit 5,000.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Okay, your hand looked cute.


awwww

thank

you

see

me 

happy

now

got 

a 

compliment 

early 

in

the

morning


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> 46 most posts and I hit 5,000.


you can do it
can you do it


----------



## Gary A.

What kind of coffee do you drink Marija?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> What kind of coffee do you drink Marija?


oh lol

not going there with you!!!!

how old are you?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of coffee do you drink Marija?
> 
> 
> 
> oh lol
> 
> not going there with you!!!!
> 
> how old are you?
Click to expand...

LOL ... I remember? 62 why?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... I remember? 62 why?


you look good for 62

*see, giving a compliment... easy


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... I remember? 62 why?
> 
> 
> 
> you look good for 62
> 
> *see, giving a compliment... easy
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliment ... "for an old man you're looking good ..." lol


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Micro 4/3 Day - April 3, 2012*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Thanks for the compliment ... "for an old man you're looking good ..." lol


well, there must be some true in every compliment

and you're not old. old is 80

where are you from?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment ... "for an old man you're looking good ..." lol
> 
> 
> 
> well, there must be some true in every compliment
> 
> and you're not old. old is 80
> 
> where are you from?
Click to expand...

Here. I was born and grew up in a little town 20 miles east of Los Angeles. And you, where were you born?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Here. I was born and grew up in a little town 20 miles east of Los Angeles. And you, where were you born?


 in a little town 20 kilometers from this one


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

And where is "this one"?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> And where is "this one"?


well.... 

I'm telling that only to nice people


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is "this one"?
> 
> 
> 
> well....
> 
> I'm telling that only to nice people
Click to expand...

That eliminates me.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm just a grumpy old man.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is "this one"?
> 
> 
> 
> well....
> 
> I'm telling that only to nice people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That eliminates me.
Click to expand...

yup

definitely

true


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I'm just a grumpy old man.


are you really? 


I'm a grumpy but nice, young woman


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou and I watched a very good play tonight, Year of Magical Thinking. It was very powerful.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a grumpy old man.
> 
> 
> 
> are you really?
> 
> 
> I'm a grumpy but nice, young woman
Click to expand...

With a cute haircut.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Mary Lou and I watched a very good play tonight, Year of Magical Thinking. It was very powerful.


awwwwww
I wish I was there too

haven't seen a play in a while...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou and I watched a very good play tonight, Year of Magical Thinking. It was very powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww
> I wish I was there too
> 
> haven't seen a play in a while...
Click to expand...

It was in Laguna Beach, a wonderful little beach town. We arrived early, ate dinner, walked to the beach, then walked to the theatre.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a grumpy old man.
> 
> 
> 
> are you really?
> 
> 
> I'm a grumpy but nice, young woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a cute haircut.
Click to expand...

Thanks to the hairdresser!
You should see me with my natural hair!

I have a curly thick hair. I've been straightening it and having this haircut since the last year. Earlier it was much longer


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

What is your favorite food/dish?


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou and I watched a very good play tonight, Year of Magical Thinking. It was very powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww
> I wish I was there too
> 
> haven't seen a play in a while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in Laguna Beach, a wonderful little beach town. We arrived early, ate dinner, walked to the beach, then walked to the theatre.
Click to expand...

sounds like you had a very nice evening

envy a bit


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> What is your favorite food/dish?


don't have it really


you?


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lou and I watched a very good play tonight, Year of Magical Thinking. It was very powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww
> I wish I was there too
> 
> haven't seen a play in a while...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was in Laguna Beach, a wonderful little beach town. We arrived early, ate dinner, walked to the beach, then walked to the theatre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you had a very nice evening
> 
> envy a bit
Click to expand...

I should have invited you. I invited Leo to join us.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite food/dish?
> 
> 
> 
> don't have it really
> 
> 
> you?
Click to expand...

My favorite meal is breakfast. As to food ... I like everything, even cat coffee. But if I had to choose either Mexican or Italian.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> I should have invited you. I invited Leo to join us.


yeah, you should... but it's ok... next time


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should have invited you. I invited Leo to join us.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you should... but it's ok... next time
Click to expand...

Okay, next time.


----------



## mmaria

I have to go to the ambulance to get some paperwork done... 

but I can't get up from this chair! don't want to go outside!

It's cold!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

you won't be here when I come back


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> I have to go to the ambulance to get some paperwork done...
> 
> but I can't get up from this chair! don't want to go outside!
> 
> It's cold!


It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> you won't be here when I come back


If you leave, I haven't a reason to stay.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

so 

*GOOD NIGHT OLD GUY!!!*
*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> so
> 
> *GOOD NIGHT OLD GUY!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL ... Good Morning Marija.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.


DON'T DO THAT!

we have some troubles with heating, so I'm sitting in office in my coat!

short sleeves, beach... just don't do that to me!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> you won't be here when I come back
> 
> 
> 
> If you leave, I haven't a reason to stay.
Click to expand...

no.... 

you should help me leave, not help me stay here!!!


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO THAT!
> 
> we have some troubles with heating, so I'm sitting in office in my coat!
> 
> short sleeves, beach... just don't do that to me!
Click to expand...

LOL ... I'm off to bed.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO THAT!
> 
> we have some troubles with heating, so I'm sitting in office in my coat!
> 
> short sleeves, beach... just don't do that to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... I'm off to bed.
Click to expand...

did I give you a smile or two before your sleep?


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO THAT!
> 
> we have some troubles with heating, so I'm sitting in office in my coat!
> 
> short sleeves, beach... just don't do that to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... I'm off to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did I give you a smile or two before your sleep?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very pleasant here. We walked along the beach in our shirt sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T DO THAT!
> 
> we have some troubles with heating, so I'm sitting in office in my coat!
> 
> short sleeves, beach... just don't do that to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... I'm off to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did I give you a smile or two before your sleep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

ok... still old and grumpy!

tbh I was imagined you like you were 18!


----------



## sm4him

GOOD MORNING LBers!
Welcome to the LAST DAY of the Leaderboard thread!
Let's rock the socks off of this postwhoring excuse for a thread today!


----------



## sm4him

Oh, and Happy Halloween, if you do that sort of thing.


----------



## sm4him

First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.


----------



## sm4him

Gonna be a three-cups-of-coffee kinda morning.


----------



## sm4him

Yesterday, I drove home from work with the top down on the convertible.  By tomorrow morning we could have an inch of snow on the ground.

Ugh. LOTS of so much UGH.


----------



## sm4him

Time for some more photo dumping.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.


afternoon!

just ordered coffee


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
Click to expand...


Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?


----------



## sm4him

We have 78 pages to go; that's close to 1200 posts. We'd need 60 posts per hour to hit page 1003 before midnight PST.


----------



## sm4him

I'll do my part when I can, but..


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
Click to expand...

Hi, my dear ma!

Finding you a bf!!!!!



*I could find one also... I mean... not that I want to...or need to ... nor I think it would be fun... but it's just to help you, not being alone while we looking for your new bf


----------



## sm4him

I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
Click to expand...

Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, my dear ma!
> 
> Finding you a bf!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I could find one also... I mean... not that I want to...or need to ... nor I think it would be fun... but it's just to help you, not being alone while we looking for your new bf
Click to expand...


I would imagine YOUR problem is more which ONE of your many beaus to pick from.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.


that's interesting!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
Click to expand...


Oh, shef, you have NO idea. You've missed lots of so much...and yet, you've missed nothing at all.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
Click to expand...

lol
you did... I have an uncle here also


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, my dear ma!
> 
> Finding you a bf!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I could find one also... I mean... not that I want to...or need to ... nor I think it would be fun... but it's just to help you, not being alone while we looking for your new bf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine YOUR problem is more which ONE of your many beaus to pick from.
Click to expand...

 do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> you did... I have an uncle here also
Click to expand...

Awe! I want new family members. Lol!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> that's interesting!
Click to expand...


Yeah, it should be interesting to shoot. Each city department that participates has their own booth, so on top of just the chili competition, they also have a booth decorating contest. And a talent show, although the transit system didn't enter the talent show.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> you did... I have an uncle here also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe! I want new family members. Lol!
Click to expand...

who do you need and we'll see what can we do


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, my dear ma!
> 
> Finding you a bf!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I could find one also... I mean... not that I want to...or need to ... nor I think it would be fun... but it's just to help you, not being alone while we looking for your new bf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would imagine YOUR problem is more which ONE of your many beaus to pick from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have any suggestions for me?
Click to expand...


Well, there are quite a few nice young men around here, and they are ALL attracted to you--but I don't know, they need to pass the "mom" test. Gotta be sure they have manners and are going to treat you right.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> that's interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it should be interesting to shoot. Each city department that participates has their own booth, so on top of just the chili competition, they also have a booth decorating contest. And a talent show, although the transit system didn't enter the talent show.
Click to expand...

Do you get to taste test as well? I love me some good chili. Especially in cooler weather.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> that's interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it should be interesting to shoot. Each city department that participates has their own booth, so on top of just the chili competition, they also have a booth decorating contest. And a talent show, although the transit system didn't enter the talent show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you get to taste test as well? I love me some good chili. Especially in cooler weather.
Click to expand...


Yep, taste testing included.  And boy, is it ever gonna be a day for chili!  High in the low 40s today, after a high of about 63 yesterday!


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cup of coffee went down quick this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> you did... I have an uncle here also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe! I want new family members. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who do you need and we'll see what can we do
Click to expand...

I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the city's chili cookoff and talent show to go photograph for a few hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> that's interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it should be interesting to shoot. Each city department that participates has their own booth, so on top of just the chili competition, they also have a booth decorating contest. And a talent show, although the transit system didn't enter the talent show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you get to taste test as well? I love me some good chili. Especially in cooler weather.
Click to expand...


I hope some of it is good and HOT--picante hot, not caliente hot. The chili that won OUR cookoff wasn't hot at all.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon!
> 
> just ordered coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Marija, my sweet daughter! What are you up to today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daughter? Man o man I've missed something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> you did... I have an uncle here also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe! I want new family members. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who do you need and we'll see what can we do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.
Click to expand...


You only have ONE of those??? Lucky.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Well, there are quite a few nice young men around here, and they are ALL attracted to you--but I don't know, they need to pass the "mom" test. Gotta be sure they have manners and are going to treat you right.


 I really haven't noticed that

I'm so glad you care about me and wouldn't let some jerk to be my bf!!!!


----------



## shefjr

I'm a spicy fan myself.


----------



## sm4him

I wonder where Charlie is; must be sleeping in this morning.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, gotta go get more coffee. Back in a minute. Possibly two.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.


ok then.... I'll be your grandpa


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ok then.... I'll be your grandpa
Click to expand...

Gah!!!! Dislike dislike dislike!!!
Lol!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ok then.... I'll be your grandpa
Click to expand...


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> Okay, gotta go get more coffee. Back in a minute. Possibly two.


I want a cup too but, don't want to wake the wife or baby. So here I sit in the dark, on the couch, trying to type to you lovely ladies on my iPhone. Its a pia trying to type on this iPhone.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ok then.... I'll be your grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gah!!!! Dislike dislike dislike!!!
> Lol!
Click to expand...


sorry but you can't not like me!!!!

*we're family !*


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, gotta go get more coffee. Back in a minute. Possibly two.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a cup too but, don't want to wake the wife or baby. So here I sit in the dark, on the couch, trying to type to you lovely ladies on my iPhone. Its a pia trying to type on this iPhone.
Click to expand...


Oh man, you need a Keurig!  Just turn it on, pop in a coffee pod (well, I use a refillable pod and my own coffee, because I don't like the waste or expense of the pods) and in about one minute, you have coffee--no muss, no fuss and most important for you, almost no noise!


----------



## mmaria

here's another selfie, just for you shef






like me now?


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not choosy. Family is always nice to have more of. Well, except for that one drunk uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> ok then.... I'll be your grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gah!!!! Dislike dislike dislike!!!
> Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry but you can't not like me!!!!
> 
> *we're family !*
Click to expand...

You're right nonno. Sorry! Lol


----------



## mmaria

*you asked for it!!!

*


----------



## shefjr

Gah! Why, how,... Who... Gah!
That's all kinds of wrong!


----------



## sm4him

So...shef...got a halloween outfit for your little one?


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, gotta go get more coffee. Back in a minute. Possibly two.
> 
> 
> 
> I want a cup too but, don't want to wake the wife or baby. So here I sit in the dark, on the couch, trying to type to you lovely ladies on my iPhone. Its a pia trying to type on this iPhone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh man, you need a Keurig!  Just turn it on, pop in a coffee pod (well, I use a refillable pod and my own coffee, because I don't like the waste or expense of the pods) and in about one minute, you have coffee--no muss, no fuss and most important for you, almost no noise!
Click to expand...

We do have one. Unfortunately though, I have a wife who can hear mouse fart in the field across the road.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> Gah! Why, how,... Who... Gah!
> That's all kinds of wrong!


awwwww... now I feel sorry for you

how about... the lady on the right for you?


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> So...shef...got a halloween outfit for your little one?


we have a pumpkin type outfit. Not sure its gonna fit though. He is growing like a weed.


----------



## sm4him

My youngest son was born on Oct. 28, so he was just 3 days old for his first halloween. I'd bought him this little dalmation puppy outfit, but it was so big on him that you couldn't see a baby at all when you put it on him!
So, the photo of him in his Halloween costume that year was actually taken in late November.


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Why, how,... Who... Gah!
> That's all kinds of wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww... now I feel sorry for you
> 
> how about... the lady on the right for you?
Click to expand...

looks like my aunt Judi. Lol


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah! Why, how,... Who... Gah!
> That's all kinds of wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> awwwww... now I feel sorry for you
> 
> how about... the lady on the right for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like my aunt Judi. Lol
Click to expand...

she IS your aunt Judi!!!


----------



## sm4him

This year, I hear he's going to be a kangaroo. I haven't seen his costume though. His girlfriend says it looks kinda like a cross between a kangaroo and a dog.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> My youngest son was born on Oct. 28, so he was just 3 days old for his first halloween. I'd bought him this little dalmation puppy outfit, but it was so big on him that you couldn't see a baby at all when you put it on him!
> So, the photo of him in his Halloween costume that year was actually taken in late November.


I'm sure he was adorable and rocked the outfit!


----------



## sm4him

Not sure if my oldest son is working tonight or doing something for Halloween. I need to call him today.


----------



## mmaria

*WE*

*DON'T *

*HAVE *

*HALLOWEEN*

*!*


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> *WE*
> 
> *DON'T *
> 
> *HAVE *
> 
> *HALLOWEEN*
> 
> *!*


I didn't think you did. It's a strictly American thing, I think.

And when I was a kid, it was really ONLY for kids. But now there are a lot of adult Halloween parties. I really don't like Halloween, because I don't like people dressed up in things that hide their face.  Like clowns.


----------



## sm4him

I did dress up today though.

I'm going to work dressed as a cranky middle-age woman.

Oh. Wait....


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> *WE*
> 
> *DON'T *
> 
> *HAVE *
> 
> *HALLOWEEN*
> 
> *!*


But grandpa!? Why then would you draw marker on yourself like that then?


----------



## snowbear

Good morning and afternoon, lovely ladies of LB.  Good morning Shef.


----------



## shefjr

Good morning.


----------



## snowbear

We slept in today because we have some business to handle and didn't have to get up that early.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Good morning and afternoon, lovely ladies of LB.  Good morning Shef.



CHARLIE!!!!!!!  
(Can you tell I'm on coffee #2 already??)


----------



## sm4him

You changed your avatar. And that is NOT a selfie, I can tell.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> But grandpa!? Why then would you draw marker on yourself like that then?


 Because I was visiting you at the time. I didn't want to be disrespectful, I know how much you like Halloween


----------



## mmaria

AFTERNOON CHARLIE!


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WE*
> 
> *DON'T *
> 
> *HAVE *
> 
> *HALLOWEEN*
> 
> *!*
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you did. It's a strictly American thing, I think.
> 
> And when I was a kid, it was really ONLY for kids. But now there are a lot of adult Halloween parties. I really don't like Halloween, because I don't like people dressed up in things that hide their face.  Like clowns.
Click to expand...

Last party I was at was 2011.


----------



## sm4him

Less than a hundred away from 14,000!


----------



## sm4him

There's evidently a hole in my coffee cup.  I could have sworn I'd just filled this thing up, but it's nearly empty.


----------



## snowbear

Yes, I changed the avatar - International GIS Day is 19 November, so I'll use this one for a while.  I'll put one of the selfies back, later.

Good afternoon, my sweet niece!

Coffee #1.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> Last party I was at was 2011.


how come I wasn't invited!!!???


ARE YOU ASHAMED OF ME PERHAPS!???


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last party I was at was 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> how come I wasn't invited!!!???
> 
> 
> ARE YOU ASHAMED OF ME PERHAPS!???
Click to expand...

This made me laugh.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I changed the avatar - International GIS Day is 19 November, so I'll use this one for a while.  I'll put one of the selfies back, later.
> 
> Good afternoon, my sweet niece!
> 
> Coffee #1.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that answers that. You're uncle Charlie.
Click to expand...


Oh, and by the way, Marija...

Charlie might also be my BF. His wife said it was okay.


----------



## sm4him

Trying to decide how long to wait before coffee #3.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last party I was at was 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> how come I wasn't invited!!!???
> 
> 
> ARE YOU ASHAMED OF ME PERHAPS!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This made me laugh.
Click to expand...

glad to hear that

always at your service grandson!


----------



## shefjr

My lil guy woke up so I'm gonna get his breakfast going but, I'm afraid of what im gonna miss.


----------



## sm4him

I guess I'd better make sure my camera batteries are charged up for today.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> My lil guy woke up so I'm gonna get his breakfast going but, I'm afraid of what im gonna miss.



In THIS thread, I'm usually much more afraid of what I *don't* miss.


----------



## snowbear

Bye, Shef


----------



## snowbear

Sharon - take a spare if you have one


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Oh, and by the way, Marija...
> 
> Charlie might also be my BF. His wife said it was okay.



*oh great*








*by me also!!!*


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.



Lenny is my niece.  That makes her Marija's cousin, and your...something. All depends on that application, doesn't it?


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.


Thanks for the catch up! Geesh a lot can happen when you step away for a hundred pages. Lol!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sharon - take a spare if you have one



My D7000 is gripped, so even if both batteries aren't fully charged, it'll get me through an entire day of shooting pretty easily.


----------



## snowbear

Sis -- I put the halloween bunny back as an avie for today.


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Marija...
> 
> Charlie might also be my BF. His wife said it was okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oh great*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by me also!!!*
Click to expand...


Hey, Charlie, look--your application is finalized!!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Marija...
> 
> Charlie might also be my BF. His wife said it was okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *oh great*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by me also!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Charlie, look--your application is finalized!!
Click to expand...

*yup!!!*


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Sis -- I put the halloween bunny back as an avie for today.



But now I'm not your sis, because Marija just approved your application.

Still, as your GF, I like the new avatar!! You can change it to the GIS thing tomorrow, but it was too boring for today!


----------



## mmaria

we need to rearrange our family


----------



## mmaria

it's all good when I don't have lots of work and can be here


----------



## snowbear

Woohoo!  We'll figure out the relationship a bit later -- it's too early for me.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Woohoo!  We'll figure out the relationship a bit later -- it's too early for me.


typical man!


----------



## snowbear

Well, good people, I have to disappear and actually get ready.  I'll be back in a few.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Well, good people, I have to disappear and actually get ready.  I'll be back in a few.


see.... again... typical


----------



## sm4him

Actually, I gotta get ready pretty soon too...but I'll keep an eye on the thread and try to keep posting a bit while I get ready for work.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Actually, I gotta get ready pretty soon too...but I'll keep an eye on the thread and try to keep posting a bit while I get ready for work.


ok... I'll be here when you come back


----------



## mmaria

i'm reading something very interesting


----------



## sm4him

Just keep posting!! I'll be reading in between getting ready!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> i'm reading something very interesting



What's it about?


----------



## sm4him

I don't even have my winter clothes out yet!!


----------



## limr

Holy crap. 30 pages overnight! 

Morning ladies


----------



## sm4him

But I did at least find some warm socks.


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reading something very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it about?
Click to expand...

magnesium chloride


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Holy crap. 30 pages overnight!
> 
> Morning ladies


Hey Lenny!! It's that last-day postwhoring push!!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Holy crap. 30 pages overnight!
> 
> Morning ladies


MORNING


----------



## snowbear

I'm back



mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I gotta get ready pretty soon too...but I'll keep an eye on the thread and try to keep posting a bit while I get ready for work.
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I'll be here when you come back
Click to expand...

I'm back sweet, um, still a niece.  In my family (I thinks it's a southern thing) we have lots of cousins, aunts and uncles that aren't related by blood or marriage.  So she can still be a niece.



mmaria said:


> i'm reading something very interesting


What's that?


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reading something very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> magnesium chloride
Click to expand...

Is that from one of the links Lenny posted last night?  I'm getting me some magnesium supplements and some SAM-e to make it through the winter!


----------



## snowbear

Good morning, Lenny!


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reading something very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> magnesium chloride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that from one of the links Lenny posted last night?  I'm getting me some magnesium supplements and some SAM-e to make it through the winter!
Click to expand...

where what links don't know


----------



## snowbear

Hey, my alerts are screwed up.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Hey, my alerts are screwed up.


I'm not getting alerted to a bunch of the LB posts.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my alerts are screwed up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting alerted to a bunch of the LB posts.
Click to expand...

overload


----------



## snowbear

I want a jammin refund!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> GOOD MORNING LBers!
> Welcome to the LAST DAY of the Leaderboard thread!
> Let's rock the socks off of this postwhoring excuse for a thread today!


why is it the last day?
I thought the party was just getting started ??


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Yesterday, I drove home from work with the top down on the convertible.  By tomorrow morning we could have an inch of snow on the ground.
> 
> Ugh. LOTS of so much UGH.


just wear a heavy jacket with the top down, and some salt and shovel in the trunk


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> I want a jammin refund!


Oh, wait.  I haven't paid anything.  Nevermind.



mmaria said:


> overload



Probably.


----------



## astroNikon

we're 68 pages away from 1000 pages
but still need 6020 posts to make it to 20,000 posts.


----------



## limr

Ugh. Math before coffee. 20 posts overnight, not 30!

Postwhoring at the moment is limited at the moment because I have to pack. But at noon, I'm done teaching and will have a few hours by myself to just grade papers and postwhore!


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I drove home from work with the top down on the convertible.  By tomorrow morning we could have an inch of snow on the ground.
> 
> Ugh. LOTS of so much UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> just wear a heavy jacket with the top down, and some salt and shovel in the trunk
Click to expand...


Haha; I bought the car last year, in December, which is a strange time to buy a convertible, but a good time to get a good deal on one!

The first day we had that was even semi-bearable, I did exactly that! Had on a winter coat, the heat cranked as high as it would go, and the top down for the drive to work. 
Even at that, I would not have made it if I didn't live less than 2 miles from my workplace.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> why is it the last day?
> I thought the party was just getting started ??



The family has decided to call it quits on this train wreck after today.  We'll let you and the younger generation of LBers keep carrying the torch.  Make us proud.


----------



## mmaria

ma I like your new avatar


----------



## snowbear

You heading out for a bit, Lenny?  Somewhere warmer?

I promise - absolutely no math today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> we're 68 pages away from 1000 pages


 
Child's Play.

Where is Gary?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> ma I like your new avatar


I'll second that.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Ugh. Math before coffee. 20 posts overnight, not 30!
> 
> Postwhoring at the moment is limited at the moment because I have to pack. But at noon, I'm done teaching and will have a few hours by myself to just grade papers and postwhore!



That'll work, because I'll be out between about 11:30 and 1 or 1:30, so you can take my place and we can keep the postwhoring effort going strong.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING LBers!
> Welcome to the LAST DAY of the Leaderboard thread!
> Let's rock the socks off of this postwhoring excuse for a thread today!
> 
> 
> 
> why is it the last day?
> I thought the party was just getting started ??
Click to expand...

Well, you feel free to party on as long as you like, but the rest of us are planning to get sprung from this joint after today!! Our sentence is up!


----------



## mmaria

new bf new avatar...

thing are going well for you today ma


----------



## snowbear

I want to make some of these: How to Make a Match Rocket


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> ma I like your new avatar


Thank you!


----------



## sm4him

mmaria said:


> new bf new avatar...
> 
> thing are going well for you today ma


Right? Lots of so much change!! 

Kinda makes me want a nap.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .



1. Pay all of our bills off . . .


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> You heading out for a bit, Lenny?  Somewhere warmer?
> 
> I promise - absolutely no math today.



Nope, just down into Manhattan (which no one around here says. It's "the city") for the weekend. It's not far - it takes an hour to get to Midtown - but Buzz's family has an apartment and we use it once in a while to get a cheap change of scenery.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .



2. Move someplace a bit more visually pleasing . . .


----------



## limr

I'm trying to catch up on what I missed in a different tab.


----------



## bribrius

morning !!


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .



3. Upgrade the camera and some decent glass . . .


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> morning !!


*
THAT'S HIGHLY QUESTIONABLE 

IT'S AFTERNOON!!!!*


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .



4. Then fly my real family and the LB family to someplace tropical and we will have a nice, relaxing vacation.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Move someplace a bit more visually pleasing . . .
Click to expand...


and WARMER???
I want to live somewhere in the Caribbean!


----------



## snowbear

ALMOST THERE!!!


----------



## snowbear

Just a couple more posts


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  So, when I win the lottery for the BIG bucks (yeah, right) here's what I'm going to do . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Then fly my real family and the LB family to someplace tropical and we will have a nice, relaxing vacation.
Click to expand...


A four-month vacation. Every year. From November through February.


----------



## snowbear

Jammin jim-jam delay.


----------



## sm4him

BOOOOOOOOOOOO...M!!
(See what I did there?)


----------



## snowbear

Fireworks!  Scary ones.


----------



## snowbear

998 to go.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## snowbear

Achoo!


----------



## sm4him

We can DO this!!! 

Well, we can help. Gary will have to carry us over the top. With about 600 posts tonight.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> View attachment 88299


I didn't know pumpkins were high in magnesium.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Achoo!



That was a BRILLIANT postwhore post!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88299
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know pumpkins were high in magnesium.
Click to expand...


This is SUCH an educational thread.


----------



## limr

Need more coffee...head hurts


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Achoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a BRILLIANT postwhore post!
Click to expand...


Of course, I'll make sure you sneeze, first.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Need more coffee...head hurts



Awww.  I'm ready for cup #3 myself.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> You heading out for a bit, Lenny?  Somewhere warmer?
> 
> I promise - absolutely no math today.


ahh .. not me ... I was burnt out a long time ago.
I'm just trying to motivate everyone !!


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Need more coffee...head hurts



Aww, we can't have that. Get coffee. And tell that head to just STOP the hurting nonsense.


----------



## bribrius

suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.



Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need more coffee...head hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.  I'm ready for cup #3 myself.
Click to expand...


Cup #3 about gone. Gonna have to head to work here in about 5 or 10 minutes.  But then I'll get back on for a bit. Got some website stuff to do this morning, so should be easy to slip in some postwhoring too.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm


Roux?  Remoulade?  Rastafarian?


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm


like river you posted yesterday?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need more coffee...head hurts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.  I'm ready for cup #3 myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cup #3 about gone. Gonna have to head to work here in about 5 or 10 minutes.  But then I'll get back on for a bit. Got some website stuff to do this morning, so should be easy to slip in some postwhoring too.
Click to expand...


Enjoy your long commute.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
Click to expand...

and I'm shef's grandpa

even took a selfie 

you missed it


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Roux?  Remoulade?  Rastafarian?
Click to expand...

wth is that?


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm
> 
> 
> 
> like river you posted yesterday?
Click to expand...

don't know if that counts that was yesterday. lol
1) Something that begins with the letter R
2) An ingredient you used to make a meal ...
3) A pop of color 
4) Something silly
5) This is someone I love 
6) UPCLOSE 
7) Textures


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
Click to expand...

and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.
Click to expand...

you missed my new selfie astro


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you missed my new selfie astro
Click to expand...

a new one ?
guess I did .. I don't go back and read posts.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> Thanks for the catch up! Geesh a lot can happen when you step away for a hundred pages. Lol!



Unless you're a fool like me and insist on going back to read everything you missed! What can I say, I'm a little broken


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm
> 
> 
> 
> Roux?  Remoulade?  Rastafarian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wth is that?
Click to expand...


Things that start with "R" for you to photograph.

Roux - a cooking base made with oil and flower.  Many Cajun dishes start with a roux.
Remaulade - a sauce, much like tartar sauce, of French origin.
Rastafarian - Look that one up - I'm not getting into any religions this close to  15000 posts.


----------



## limr

Gah, all caught up and now I have to go!!

Check y'all in a few hours!


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose to take a photo of something that begins with the letter R today.. hmm
> 
> 
> 
> like river you posted yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't know if that counts that was yesterday. lol
> 1) Something that begins with the letter R
> 2) An ingredient you used to make a meal ...
> 3) A pop of color
> 4) Something silly
> 5) This is someone I love
> 6) UPCLOSE
> 7) Textures
Click to expand...


WAY. Too. LONG. That could've been 7 different posts!


----------



## shefjr

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you missed my new selfie astro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a new one ?
> guess I did .. I don't go back and read posts.
Click to expand...

DONT DO IT!!!! Lmao! It's a trap!


----------



## sm4him

Alright, headed to work. See ya'll in about...oh, 10 minutes or so. LOL.


----------



## astroNikon

do you have a link ?


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you missed my new selfie astro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a new one ?
> guess I did .. I don't go back and read posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT DO IT!!!! Lmao! It's a trap!
Click to expand...


You will never be able to "unsee" them.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, wait, Better make it 15 or 20. Gotta go by the bank on the way in.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Alright, headed to work. See ya'll in about...oh, 10 minutes or so. LOL.



Have a good commute.  Don't freeze.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> do you have a link ?



Some things are just better left unseen.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shef - Marija is my LB sweet niece (though I wanted to adopt her so very, very, much).  Sharon is my LB sister, but I've got an application in for a promotion to LB boyfriend.  If we were in an even more rural state, it would be a given, but I have to go through a paperwork nightmare.
> 
> I don't recall Lenny's relationship - she's a cousin, I think.  There are a few posts on this a couple hundred pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Marija and I are cousins and Gary is my Tio. Sharon is my aunt and that makes you uncle/uncle-in-sin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I'm shef's grandpa
> 
> even took a selfie
> 
> you missed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and she took a perfect selfie too .. just like the pro's do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you missed my new selfie astro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a new one ?
> guess I did .. I don't go back and read posts.
Click to expand...

just for you (and shef again, he just loves it, what can I say. I'm too hot!!)


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the catch up! Geesh a lot can happen when you step away for a hundred pages. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're a fool like me and insist on going back to read everything you missed! What can I say, I'm a little broken
Click to expand...

I was gone for an hour and there are 5 pages to read through already! My time is limited with a little rug rat crawling around to try and wade through the fun that is the LB. Lol


----------



## shefjr

gah!!!!!!!


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Unless you're a fool like me and insist on going back to read everything you missed! What can I say, I'm a little broken


 we're all broken


----------



## snowbear

Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## shefjr

I much prefer my aunt Judi!


----------



## astroNikon

I like your other photo much better
you look much sweeter and loveable


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> I much prefer my aunt Judi!


*I'm objectively lots of so much sexier than her!!!*


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> I much prefer my aunt Judi!



Aunt Judi was the one in the background, dude.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm objectively lots of so much sexier than her!!!*
Click to expand...

And so is Lenny & Sharon.

I can't agree with this enough times.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Judi was the one in the background, dude.
Click to expand...

he knows that!

at least I hope


----------



## shefjr

astroNikon said:


> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable


You don't want to see her other photo either! Stop encouraging grandpa!!!!
Lmao.


----------



## snowbear

14050


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Click to expand...

did you delete your selfie?
 couldn't find your posting of it ... just the image in a reply.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see her other photo either! Stop encouraging grandpa!!!!
> Lmao.
Click to expand...

before I became your grandpa I actually was a normal young woman and I posted a normal young woman's selfie...


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Judi was the one in the background, dude.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but, she had lovely company beside her. I preferred that picture. I guess I should have been clearer.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete your selfie?
> couldn't find your posting of it ... just the image in a reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

can I attach a PDF ??
test


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see her other photo either! Stop encouraging grandpa!!!!
> Lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before I became your grandpa I actually was a normal young woman and I posted a normal young woman's selfie...
Click to expand...


And we would really like you to go back to being that sweet, normal, adorable young woman.


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aunt Judi was the one in the background, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know but, she had lovely company beside her. I preferred that picture. I guess I should have been clearer.
Click to expand...

and I prefer this one above


----------



## astroNikon

this is what you posted before


----------



## shefjr

mmaria said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see her other photo either! Stop encouraging grandpa!!!!
> Lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before I became your grandpa I actually was a normal young woman and I posted a normal young woman's selfie...
Click to expand...

Awe. You couldn't have been my beautiful, sister, aunt, cousin... ? You had to be my crazy grandpa?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you delete your selfie?
> couldn't find your posting of it ... just the image in a reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thank you, again.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> And we would really like you to go back to being that sweet, normal, adorable young woman.


awwwwwwwwwwwww

that's just too nice of you!!!

but... can't really find myself in those words....


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> this is what you posted before



Yes, this is a good one.  I like the one before this even more.


----------



## The_Traveler

this thread is the TPF version of 4chan


----------



## mmaria

shefjr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your other photo much better
> you look much sweeter and loveable
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to see her other photo either! Stop encouraging grandpa!!!!
> Lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before I became your grandpa I actually was a normal young woman and I posted a normal young woman's selfie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe. You couldn't have been my beautiful, sister, aunt, cousin... ? You had to be my crazy grandpa?
Click to expand...

well... I've never been crazy grandpa, had to try it!!!

AND I'M GOOD AT IT!!


----------



## astroNikon

Eu tenho que trabalhar um pouco agora


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we would really like you to go back to being that sweet, normal, adorable young woman.
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> that's just too nice of you!!!
> 
> but... can't really find myself in those words....
Click to expand...



Well, then there's always the word at the top of this:


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what you posted before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a good one.  I like the one before this even more.
Click to expand...

what was the one before? can't remember


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Eu tenho que trabalhar um pouco agora


Have fun.


----------



## astroNikon

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what you posted before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a good one.  I like the one before this even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the one before? can't remember
Click to expand...

I don't remember either


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what you posted before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a good one.  I like the one before this even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the one before? can't remember
Click to expand...


You were wearing a white blouse and jeans, I think.  We can see more of your face.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> You were wearing a white blouse and jeans, I think.  We can see more of your face.


it's more likely white blouse, the sweater and the skirt... post a picture of yourself thread


----------



## snowbear

The_Traveler said:


> this thread is the TPF version of 4chan



This thread is a train wreck.  A train carrying hazardous materials.  I should have been locked and deleted a long time ago!


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is the TPF version of 4chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a train wreck.  A train carrying hazardous materials.  I should have been locked and deleted a long time ago!
Click to expand...

It's the kind you just can't look away from though. Trust me I tried and then I got sucked in.


----------



## shefjr

Well, I'm taking my family out to breakfast. Have a great day everyone! I'll see you on page 1000!


----------



## snowbear

Post a picture of yourself | Page 288 | Photography Forum

Yep, that's it.


----------



## astroNikon

I'll have to take a pic before this thread is blown up at the night calling hour


----------



## snowbear

Have a good time, Shef.,


----------



## astroNikon

oh wow
Maria is making quite the move up the Leaderboard !!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> Post a picture of yourself | Page 288 | Photography Forum
> 
> Yep, that's it.


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> oh wow
> Maria is making quite the move up the Leaderboard !!


oh God nooooo


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a picture of yourself | Page 288 | Photography Forum
> 
> Yep, that's it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stradawhovious

...white noise...


----------



## mmaria

one more (repeating also) and enough from me!


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> one more (repeating also) and enough from me!


I like this one too.


----------



## astroNikon

she got a new camera case,, or removed it


----------



## snowbear

Yes, she removed it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Buffer post...


----------



## Stradawhovious

LOUD NOISES!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

60 pages to go...


----------



## Stradawhovious

LET"S DO THIS!!!


----------



## mmaria

astroNikon said:


> she got a new camera case,, or removed it





snowbear said:


> Yes, she removed it.


here it is

it was toooo big, got to resize it

but it was also posted there


----------



## snowbear

Another post.  This one has a traffic light.


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> she got a new camera case,, or removed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she removed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here it is
> 
> it was toooo big, got to resize it
> 
> but it was also posted there
> 
> View attachment 88303
Click to expand...


If this were a real thread, I'd give some real feedback.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> If this were a real thread, I'd give some real feedback.


 this is a real thread!

the best that tpf ever had


----------



## snowbear

Gotta go sign some paperwork.. I'll be back when I can.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm objectively lots of so much sexier than her!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so is Lenny & Sharon.
> 
> I can't agree with this enough times.
Click to expand...

Awwwwww!!  So then, you haven't ever actually SEEN me. LOL


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer my aunt Judi!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm objectively lots of so much sexier than her!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so is Lenny & Sharon.
> 
> I can't agree with this enough times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwww!!  So then, you haven't ever actually SEEN me. LOL
Click to expand...

I know you're the best looking ma here


----------



## mmaria

15 minutes


----------



## sm4him

Okay I'm back. What,  y'all haven't hit 14,500 yet??


----------



## mmaria

10 minutes


----------



## Stradawhovious

I'm posting this because reasons.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Come on... we have a ways to go here... step it up folks!


----------



## mmaria

that's it

I'm gone

c u


----------



## sm4him

I


----------



## sm4him

can't


----------



## sm4him

post


----------



## sm4him

fast


----------



## sm4him

enough.


----------



## sm4him

Out of all the weird *ss cr*p we've discussed in this thread, WHY did the search tags pick up on "amphibious car?"


----------



## sm4him

I might get to go shoot a soccer game tomorrow!


----------



## sm4him

Unless it's snows. Then I'm staying home under the covers.


----------



## sm4him

Or booking a cruise to the Caribbean. Forget the 4- and 7-day option though. I want the cruise that leaves tomorrow and returns in March.


----------



## sm4him

What should I talk about now?


----------



## sm4him

I feel like I'm all alone in here...


----------



## sm4him

<chirp> <chirp> <chirp>


----------



## sm4him

My toes are cold, even though I found some warm socks to wear.


----------



## sm4him

They probably won't warm up again until next April.

My toes, not the socks.


----------



## sm4him

I need to be sorting photos for the calendar.


----------



## sm4him

But I don't wanna.


----------



## sm4him

I'll just stay here and postwhore a bit longer.

Oh, and also…f/2.8, ISO 100.
Because this is a photography forum.


----------



## sm4him

I should have bought some Halloween candy.

Not to give to kids. Just to eat.


----------



## sm4him

I'm hungry.  I didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## sm4him

But then, I almost never eat breakfast.


----------



## sm4him

I'm really trying to get us to page 950…only 9 pages to go.


----------



## sm4him

Can you actually die from making one too many insipid posts? Because this is killin' me!


----------



## sm4him

I might have to get one of my external drives hooked up so I can post some more photos.


----------



## sm4him

It takes for-jammin'-ever to get to a new page when you're the only one posting!


----------



## sm4him

That time-delay error is about to make me want to hurl my computer through the window.


----------



## sm4him

But I suspect my boss would frown on that activity.


----------



## Gary A.

Caught up.


----------



## sm4him

I think we're almost to page 943, a couple more posts maybe.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenas Dias Leaderboarders.


----------



## sm4him

Weird. The last thing I posted just disappeared completely when I hit "post reply."


----------



## Gary A.

How-the-hell is everyone?


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Buenas Dias Leaderboarders.



GARY!!! Am I ever glad to "see" you!! I'm just in here talking to myself and trying to get us to page 950!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> How-the-hell is everyone?



Great, because we are headed into the home stretch on this LB thing!!


----------



## Gary A.

It's cooling off out here too. Presently 59F should warm up to the mid 70's. Yesterday was mid 80's.


----------



## sm4him

You had your coffee yet?  Breakfast? Wait, not sure I want to know about breakfast. Because I'm really hungry.


----------



## Gary A.

Yep, this is it. I know I've spend my wad.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> It's cooling off out here too. Presently 59F should warm up to the mid 70's. Yesterday was mid 80's.



I wouldn't want to live in California, though. It's beautiful, just too far away from my family, and my Smoky Mountains.


----------



## Gary A.

On my first cup. Columbian Supremo.


----------



## sm4him

When I finally break and move somewhere warmer, it'll be coastal South Carolina or maybe the northern part of Florida.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> On my first cup. Columbian Supremo.



I had three cups this morning; usually just two, but I figured I needed that extra cup to deal with the cold.


----------



## Gary A.

Smokey Mountain are not the Sierra Nevada. (Which is why they have different names.)


----------



## sm4him

Tomorrow, I may just have to drink coffee nonstop.  Or crank up the heat and hide under the blankets all day.


----------



## Forkie

Afternoon everyone!!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Smokey Mountain are not the Sierra Nevada. (Which is why they have different names.)



No, they definitely are not. But they are what I'm used to. They make me happy.


----------



## sm4him

HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?


----------



## Gary A.

Except for the traffic and cost of housing, California is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Except for the traffic and cost of housing, California is absolutely wonderful.



I've only ever been to San Diego, once, and Santa Cruz, once. I loved them both, but probably liked San Diego better than Santa Cruz.


----------



## sm4him

Both visits were for work, when I did conference planning, but on the San Diego trip, I got to stay after the conference for about 3 days and just enjoy the area.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Except for the traffic and cost of housing, California is absolutely wonderful.



I lived in Atlanta for about 12 years. Learned how to drive there. 

Whenever the traffic here seems bad, I just remember what it was like THERE, and I feel much better.


----------



## Gary A.

Even our local nothing mountains are taller than the Smokey's. The San Gabriel's are 10,000' high and the San Bernardino's go up to 11,500'. The San Gabriel's are less than an hour drive from LA and the San Bernardino's a little over an hour.


----------



## sm4him

I think I might need more coffee. Maybe that will take my mind off how hungry I am.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Even our local nothing mountains are taller than the Smokey's. The San Gabriel's are 10,000' high and the San Bernardino's go up to 11,500'. The San Gabriel's are less than an hour drive from LA and the San Bernardino's a little over an hour.



That's because the Smokies are like a bazillion years old, and have been worn down to practically nothing. 
They don't seem like nothing when you're hiking them, though.


----------



## Gary A.

From Mt Whitney, the tallest point in the Continental U.S. you can look down into the lowest point in North America, Death Valley.


----------



## Forkie

sm4him said:


> HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?


Hey!   Yep - it's precisely 14:31 and 21 degrees celcius.  Which is mental, because it's November tomorrow.

Just come back from lunch where I had a massive burger - I'm eating lots today to prepare my stomach for the evening's festivities.


----------



## sm4him

And it's the Smokies.  Or the Great Smoky Mountains.

Just so you know.


----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!   Yep - it's precisely 14:31 and 21 degrees celcius.  Which is mental, because it's November tomorrow.
> 
> Just come back from lunch where I had a massive burger - I'm eating lots today to prepare my stomach for the evening's festivities.
Click to expand...


So what's up this evening?


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even our local nothing mountains are taller than the Smokey's. The San Gabriel's are 10,000' high and the San Bernardino's go up to 11,500'. The San Gabriel's are less than an hour drive from LA and the San Bernardino's a little over an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the Smokies are like a bazillion years old, and have been worn down to practically nothing.
> They don't seem like nothing when you're hiking them, though.
Click to expand...

Yep, old, worn out and tired. California is new, fresh and growing. "Give me men to match our mountains."


----------



## sm4him

Forkie said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!   Yep - it's precisely 14:31 and 21 degrees celcius.  Which is mental, because it's November tomorrow.
> 
> Just come back from lunch where I had a massive burger - I'm eating lots today to prepare my stomach for the evening's festivities.
Click to expand...


It was warm here yesterday, mid-60s. But it's supposed to SNOW tonight. Now THAT's CRAZY.  And bad.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> And it's the Smokies.  Or the Great Smoky Mountains.
> 
> Just so you know.


Opps.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even our local nothing mountains are taller than the Smokey's. The San Gabriel's are 10,000' high and the San Bernardino's go up to 11,500'. The San Gabriel's are less than an hour drive from LA and the San Bernardino's a little over an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the Smokies are like a bazillion years old, and have been worn down to practically nothing.
> They don't seem like nothing when you're hiking them, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, old, worn out and tired. California is new, fresh and growing. "Give me men to match our mountains."
Click to expand...


Not tired. Just comfortable. Like your favorite old pair of shoes.


----------



## sm4him

5 pages to go to 950!  Getting there quicker than I thought we would!


----------



## Gary A.

Top of the Morn, Forkie.


----------



## sm4him

That's just about 70 more posts!


----------



## sm4him

I'd kinda forgotten how hard true postwhoring can be.


----------



## sm4him

I'm gonna have to go to the chili cookoff pretty soon.


----------



## Gary A.

You know Sharon, there is a theory that had the Europeans had landed on the West Coast instead of the East Coast that there wouldn't have been any manifest destiny.


----------



## sm4him

It starts at 11, but I may not go over until about 11:30 or so.


----------



## Forkie

sm4him said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!   Yep - it's precisely 14:31 and 21 degrees celcius.  Which is mental, because it's November tomorrow.
> 
> Just come back from lunch where I had a massive burger - I'm eating lots today to prepare my stomach for the evening's festivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's up this evening?
Click to expand...


Friday drinks at our desks in the office from 5pm, then a play at 19:30 followed by the closing night afterparty, then off to another party on the other side of London.  BUSY!


----------



## Gary A.

Getting to shoot for/at work is a good thing.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back for a few minutes.


----------



## snowbear

The paperwork wasn't ready so we go back in an hour.  I'm glad it's across the street from us.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Getting to shoot for/at work is a good thing.


Yeah, it's one of the primary reasons I stick around here.

That, and the free bus rides.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> It starts at 11, but I may not go over until about 11:30 or so.


Just remember what Capa said, if the picture isn't good enough then you're not close enough.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm back for a few minutes.



Yay!! Now get busy, trying to get us to 950 before I go off to the chili cookoff.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> It starts at 11, but I may not go over until about 11:30 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember what Capa said, if the picture isn't good enough then you're not close enough.
Click to expand...


Well…I DO have my macro lens with me!!


----------



## Gary A.

Laguna Beach has a free muni bus/shuttle service.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> And it's the Smokies.  Or the Great Smoky Mountains.
> 
> Just so you know.



And they are part of the Appalachians, which is pronounced "apple LATCH ee uns"


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Laguna Beach has a free muni bus/shuttle service.



Our trolleys are free. They serve the downtown area, and there's also one that goes between downtown and the University of Tennessee.
There's no beach, but there IS a river landing downtown that's a pretty popular spot.


----------



## Gary A.

I like winters in SoCal, except the lack of daylight hours.


----------



## snowbear

I will try, dear.   You can count on me to help.


----------



## Gary A.

Snow ski or surf and less tourists.


----------



## sm4him

Here's a weird thing about our transit system though. There is NO public transit to the Knoxville airport.

Because it's not in Knoxville. Or even in Knox County.  It's in Alcoa, in Blount County.

And we are only the transit system for the CITY of Knoxville, so we don't go to Blount County.

But try explaining that to all the people who want to take a bus to the airport.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laguna Beach has a free muni bus/shuttle service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our trolleys are free. They serve the downtown area, and there's also one that goes between downtown and the University of Tennessee.
> There's no beach, but there IS a river landing downtown that's a pretty popular spot.
Click to expand...


 I remember going to the waterfront when I visited the fair in 1982; there were fish feeding stations.  There were so many carp you could walk from one end of the harbor to the other and not get your feet wet.


----------



## Gary A.

Free is hard to beat.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Snow ski or surf and less tourists.



You've got me on less tourists. Dear goodness, I HATE all the tourists!! I mean, I don't hate them individually, as people. I just hate them collectively, as a group. Just for trampling through my backyard all the time.


----------



## snowbear

Most airports aren't really in the cities they serve.  Reagan Washington National is not in Washington - it's in Virginia, across the river from Washington.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow ski or surf and less tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got me on less tourists. Dear goodness, I HATE all the tourists!! I mean, I don't hate them individually, as people. I just hate them collectively, as a group. Just for trampling through my backyard all the time.
Click to expand...


Why I tend to avoid the Mall (museums, monuments) in the summer.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laguna Beach has a free muni bus/shuttle service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our trolleys are free. They serve the downtown area, and there's also one that goes between downtown and the University of Tennessee.
> There's no beach, but there IS a river landing downtown that's a pretty popular spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember going to the waterfront when I visited the fair in 1982; there were fish feeding stations.  There were so many carp you could walk from one end of the harbor to the other and not get your feet wet.
Click to expand...


No fish-feeding stations now; well, not official ones anyway. Still a lot of carp the size of a small dog though.
The waterfront has changed a LOT since then. And it's going to be changing even more in the next few years; they're working on developing the southside of the riverfront, which is the side I live on.


----------



## Gary A.

BTW- Happy Halloween peeps.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Most airports aren't really in the cities they serve.  Reagan Washington National is not in Washington - it's in Virginia, across the river from Washington.



First time I ever flew into the Cincinnati airport, it REALLY freaked me out when I got off the plane, and the first directional sign I saw said "Kentucky."


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> BTW- Happy Halloween peeps.



Right back atcha.

Really hope there will be some good costumes at this chili thing. Not sure if many people will be dressed up or not, though.

I'm dressed up. As a Tennessee football fan.


----------



## Stradawhovious

MOAR PAGES.  MOAR POSTS.  MOAR NONSENSE!!!


----------



## sm4him

You got plans to do anything Halloween-y, Gary?


----------



## Gary A.

*"On Broadway ..."*
These were all shot on Broadway Street, downtown Los Angeles, in the mid 70's. All shot with Kodak Tri-X film with either Nikon or Hasselblad, circa 1970's.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> You got plans to do anything Halloween-y, Gary?


Give out candy. I'm thinking of dinner at the beach just to get away.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Haiku is easy

But sometimes they don't make sense.

Refrigerator.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> BTW- Happy Halloween peeps.



Peep.


----------



## sm4him

Just realized my phone's weather app has evidently gotten stuck. It still says Oct. 30 7:14 p.m., 61F. I wish.  
It's only about 50 right now, but going downhill from there.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Enjoy the chili, Sharon.  B***h slap B5 for me.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


>



Ah, those were the days, when a kid could just wander the streets with his machine gun.


----------



## snowbear

I just supplemented my breakfast with a Three Musketeers bar.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Enjoy the chili, Sharon.  B***h slap B5 for me.



HAHA!! I'm hoping I won't even see her. She'll probably go, but maybe I can make sure I'm taking pictures somewhere far away from where she is.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I just supplemented my breakfast with a Three Musketeers bar.


Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I just supplemented my breakfast with a Three Musketeers bar.



I might actually kill someone for a Three Musketeers bar right now.

Well, no I wouldn't.

But I might wound them.


----------



## sm4him

About another page and a half!! We are ROCKIN' this thing today!!


----------



## Gary A.

Okay, where is the jammin' Spoiler thingie?


----------



## sm4him

Okay, a page and two-thirds...


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> Okay, where is the jammin' Spoiler thingie?



The little icon next to the filmstrip one. It says "Insert" if you hover over it, then give the spoiler option when you click it.


----------



## Gary A.

Spoiler: Obscenity Alert


----------



## sm4him

Spoiler: EXAMPLE



Like this


----------



## Gary A.

Found it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the chili, Sharon.  B***h slap B5 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!! I'm hoping I won't even see her. She'll probably go, but maybe I can make sure I'm taking pictures somewhere far away from where she is.
Click to expand...


You could always take a shot of her and we can have a photochopping marathon.


----------



## sm4him

I couldn't help it. I looked.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the chili, Sharon.  B***h slap B5 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!! I'm hoping I won't even see her. She'll probably go, but maybe I can make sure I'm taking pictures somewhere far away from where she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always take a shot of her and we can have a photochopping marathon.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is Lots of So Much EPIC!!


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> I couldn't help it. I looked.


Didn't want to offend anybody.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the chili, Sharon.  B***h slap B5 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!! I'm hoping I won't even see her. She'll probably go, but maybe I can make sure I'm taking pictures somewhere far away from where she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could always take a shot of her and we can have a photochopping marathon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That is Lots of So Much EPIC!!
Click to expand...

I'd like to see a 5B.


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to offend anybody.
Click to expand...

Anybody who's made it THIS far into this thread without getting offended hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

We could make a party game of it.  You make one modification, then the next person makes a modification . . . like "Lens Across America"


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to offend anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anybody who's made it THIS far into this thread without getting offended hasn't been paying attention.
Click to expand...

Granted, this entire thread is offensive to ... rational thought ... I didn't want to be particularly and individually offensive.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> We could make a party game of it.  You make one modification, then the next person makes a modification . . . like "Lens Across America"


And so it shall be.


----------



## snowbear

About a dozen posts to get to page 950


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I am sending the painting to Mish, today.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

It will be in a "plain, brown wrapper."  I'm sure she will appreciate that.


----------



## snowbear

There is a jar beside my desk.  It is labeled "Retarder Gel"


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> There is a jar beside my desk.  It is labeled "Retarder Gel"


I don't think that label is politically correct.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I belong to this FB group for parents of the university my oldest son attends.  Most of the posts are from moms of freshmen.
How to put more money on their dining card, what to do about their parking ticket, blah blah blah.

This was the question someone posed this morning though:
"My son just said he was awakened last night by his roommate having s*x. What does he do about this?"


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a jar beside my desk.  It is labeled "Retarder Gel"
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that label is politically correct.
Click to expand...



It's OK.  It's for acrylic paint.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> There is a jar beside my desk.  It is labeled "Retarder Gel"



I think I know some people who have gotten that stuff on them. 

That was not a politically correct sentiment. But in my defense, I'm just postwhoring.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I belong to this FB group for parents of the university my oldest son attends.  Most of the posts are from moms of freshmen.
> How to put more money on their dining card, what to do about their parking ticket, blah blah blah.
> 
> This was the question someone posed this morning though:
> "My son just said he was awakened last night by his roommate having s*x. What does he do about this?"



Grab a camera, snap a few pics and make some spending cash.


----------



## sm4him

Woohoo, made it to 950…now you all carry on; I think Lenny should be joining you pretty soon.

I'll be back this afternoon. 53 pages to go!


----------



## snowbear

Yay - 950 pages.  Next goal - 14300 posts (baby steps)


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to this FB group for parents of the university my oldest son attends.  Most of the posts are from moms of freshmen.
> How to put more money on their dining card, what to do about their parking ticket, blah blah blah.
> 
> This was the question someone posed this morning though:
> "My son just said he was awakened last night by his roommate having s*x. What does he do about this?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab a camera, snap a few pics and make some spending cash.
Click to expand...

If they don't like it, they'll probably stop. Win-win situation.


----------



## snowbear

Have fun, Sharon.  Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

49 pages folks... LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## limr

The_Traveler said:


> this thread is the TPF version of 4chan


 
I don't know what 4chan is. This would be the kind of thing that would make me feel old, but Lew is older than me, so now I just feel geeky. Or not geeky enough. Or just clueless.

But at least I feel younger now!


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> Eu tenho que trabalhar um pouco agora


Ah, you wrote in Portuguese just to flirt with me, didn'tcha?


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> When I finally break and move somewhere warmer, it'll be coastal South Carolina or maybe the northern part of Florida.


But you do realize that moving to northern Florida means you'd have to be a Gator fan, right?

*ducks*


----------



## waday

This thread..


----------



## waday

...is moving...


----------



## waday

...too slow...


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> You know Sharon, there is a theory that had the Europeans had landed on the West Coast instead of the East Coast that there wouldn't have been any manifest destiny.


The Portuguese like to claim they discovered Canada. They just didn't claim it. Legend has it, they landed, took a look around, and then decided to leave. "Cá nada!" they said.


----------



## waday

ly.


----------



## limr

Yes


----------



## limr

it


----------



## waday

One post per lette


----------



## limr

is


----------



## waday

r


----------



## limr

and


----------



## limr

it


----------



## waday

?


----------



## limr

is


----------



## limr

because


----------



## limr

of


----------



## limr

the


----------



## limr

JAMMING


----------



## limr

TIMER!


----------



## limr

Peeps remind me of my parakeet, Macoco.


----------



## waday

It is!


----------



## limr

Peeps:


----------



## waday

She's trying to quit, but it's hard to find a spot to put the patch.


----------



## limr

This is the only photo of Macoco that I can get to at the moment. She's the yellow bird on my father's head.


----------



## limr

Zelda's a princess!


----------



## waday

Cute! I used to have parakeets.. two, in fact. Both had blue colored bodies, one had a pure white head and one had a greyish head. Named them Salt and Pepper.

I loved them.


----------



## limr

Mrs. Parker's a cowgirl (picture's dark, sorry. Best I can do at work!)


----------



## waday

I miss Hawaii. Went there for our honeymoon over 4 years ago. Still think about it every. single. day.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Cute! I used to have parakeets.. two, in fact. Both had blue colored bodies, one had a pure white head and one had a greyish head. Named them Salt and Pepper.
> 
> I loved them.


 
I adored my birds, too. I got Macoco first. She was actually quite young - couldn't fly yet (her wings hadn't been clipped) - so she really imprinted on me and started "singing" like me. She'd look at herself in the mirror and talk about what a pretty bird she was  She'd come out with some...uh...colorful language at times, too, but...uh...I have no idea where she learned it from. Really. Um. Yeah.

Then I got a bird to keep her company. A little blue one that I thought was a boy, but turned out to be a girl and they fought all the time, so I took her back. Got the green and yellow bird in my mother's head in that picture. His name was Cosmo Brown and he was such a funny little thing. Clumsy 

I still miss them


----------



## waday

I wonder if he ever gets tired of jumping from the top of the rock?


----------



## limr

Mrs Parker tried to be a princess but she didn't like it:


----------



## limr

waday said:


> I wonder if he ever gets tired of jumping from the top of the rock?
> 
> View attachment 88321


 
Yikes!


----------



## limr

And Zelda wasn't overly fond of being a pumpkin:


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I used to have parakeets.. two, in fact. Both had blue colored bodies, one had a pure white head and one had a greyish head. Named them Salt and Pepper.
> 
> I loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adored my birds, too. I got Macoco first. She was actually quite young - couldn't fly yet (her wings hadn't been clipped) - so she really imprinted on me and started "singing" like me. She'd look at herself in the mirror and talk about what a pretty bird she was  She'd come out with some...uh...colorful language at times, too, but...uh...I have no idea where she learned it from. Really. Um. Yeah.
> 
> Then I got a bird to keep her company. A little blue one that I thought was a boy, but turned out to be a girl and they fought all the time, so I took her back. Got the green and yellow bird in my mother's head in that picture. His name was Cosmo Brown and he was such a funny little thing. Clumsy
> 
> I still miss them
Click to expand...

Aww.. mine never spoke. Maybe they spoke behind my back?

I miss Salt and Pepper, too.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> And Zelda wasn't overly fond of being a pumpkin:



So cute!


----------



## limr

waday said:


> [QUOTE="limr, post: 3363482, member: 151259
> Aww.. mine never spoke. Maybe they spoke behind my back?
> 
> I miss Salt and Pepper, too.


 
Macoco didn't really talk much after I got Cosmo. It made me a little sad.

I'd love to have birds again, but these two furry beasts of mine I have now wouldn't play nice, methinks!


----------



## limr

Gotta do something for work and then I'll be back!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="limr, post: 3363482, member: 151259
> Aww.. mine never spoke. Maybe they spoke behind my back?
> 
> I miss Salt and Pepper, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macoco didn't really talk much after I got Cosmo. It made me a little sad.
> 
> I'd love to have birds again, but these two furry beasts of mine I have now wouldn't play nice, methinks!
Click to expand...

Good point.. my doggie wouldn't, either. She's a handful when she sees my mom's cats.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="limr, post: 3363482, member: 151259
> Aww.. mine never spoke. Maybe they spoke behind my back?
> 
> I miss Salt and Pepper, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macoco didn't really talk much after I got Cosmo. It made me a little sad.
> 
> I'd love to have birds again, but these two furry beasts of mine I have now wouldn't play nice, methinks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.. my doggie wouldn't, either. She's a handful when she sees my mom's cats.
Click to expand...

 
Awww


----------



## waday

Despite only having a P&S, I think our Hawaii photos turned out pretty well. I was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## waday




----------



## waday

Aaaaaand, this is the last (that I'm posting of my Hawaii pictures). It's really hard to take a 'bad' picture in Hawaii.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Lunch.

That is all.


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> Lunch.
> 
> That is all.


I love lunch. It's the highlight of my workday. 

This guy also liked food.


----------



## sm4him

954 pages; not bad! For a start.


----------



## sm4him

Less than 700 posts away from 15K. We CAN!!

Man, I need a nap.


----------



## sm4him

We didn't win the chili cookoff. The Police Dept. came in second, and Community and Redevelopment dept. came in first place.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Less than 700 posts away from 15K. We CAN!!
> 
> Man, I need a nap.



Agreed. This is me at work. Also, one of my favorite GIFs.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> We didn't win the chili cookoff. The Police Dept. came in second, and Community and Redevelopment dept. came in first place.



Booo!


----------



## sm4him

I'm not sure how many "keeper" photos I got. It was dark, which I expected, and really, REALLY crowded, which I didn't quite expect. It was hard to get a shot without getting extraneous people in it, or having someone just walk in front of your shot.

It didn't help that there were too many "official" photogs, and no "official" place for us to be, so we were all in each other's way.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Aaaaaand, this is the last (that I'm posting of my Hawaii pictures). It's really hard to take a 'bad' picture in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 88328



GORGEous!


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Forkie!!! How are you this fine…errr…afternoon there, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!   Yep - it's precisely 14:31 and 21 degrees celcius.  Which is mental, because it's November tomorrow.
> 
> Just come back from lunch where I had a massive burger - I'm eating lots today to prepare my stomach for the evening's festivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was warm here yesterday, mid-60s. But it's supposed to SNOW tonight. Now THAT's CRAZY.  And bad.
Click to expand...

here too


----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 700 posts away from 15K. We CAN!!
> 
> Man, I need a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. This is me at work. Also, one of my favorite GIFs.
> 
> View attachment 88334
Click to expand...


I've seen that before. It ALWAYS makes me laugh!


----------



## limr

Foggy Maine


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> Lunch.
> 
> That is all.


taco bell here ( I don't really count it as food nor lunch)
2 spicy crispy potato tacos
1 spicy tostada


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand, this is the last (that I'm posting of my Hawaii pictures). It's really hard to take a 'bad' picture in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 88328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEous!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It really is gorgeous there.


----------



## limr

The view from the hotel early one morning. I love when I don't even have to get out of bed to take a picture.
Well, pictures that I'm willing to share anyway


----------



## limr

Apparently, Maine is on Tatooine:


----------



## Stradawhovious

waday said:


> This guy also liked food.
> View attachment 88329


 

Is that a deer?

If so, ironically, he WAS lunch.  LOL

Venison sausage lasagna.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> The view from the hotel early one morning. I love when I don't even have to get out of bed to take a picture.
> Well, pictures that I'm willing to share anyway


Nice! What other photos?


----------



## waday

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy also liked food.
> View attachment 88329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a deer?
> 
> If so, ironically, he WAS lunch.  LOL
> 
> Venison sausage lasagna.
Click to expand...

Whomp.


----------



## limr

Damn, I just realized now I never cloned out whatever is futzing about that top left corner.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Nice! What other photos?



Photos? Nope. No photos.


----------



## limr




----------



## waday

limr said:


> Damn, I just realized now I never cloned out whatever is futzing about that top left corner.


I try to process a bunch of my photos, but usually get too lazy half-way through and just upload them all to Flickr--half processed, the others, well, straight from the card.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy also liked food.
> View attachment 88329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a deer?
> 
> If so, ironically, he WAS lunch.  LOL
> 
> Venison sausage lasagna.
Click to expand...

oh dear ... I mean deer ...


----------



## limr

Man, my digital photos are all wonky. I don't think I straightened a single one!





Better stick to film


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What other photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos? Nope. No photos.
Click to expand...

But.. you said... but...


----------



## limr

waday said:


> I try to process a bunch of my photos, but usually get too lazy half-way through and just upload them all to Flickr--half processed, the others, well, straight from the card.



And these were all before I really paid much attention to post processing. I didn't know how to clone yet and I didn't do anything other than probably a little cropping here and there. 

This is the only place I really post any of my digital point-and-shoot pictures.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What other photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos? Nope. No photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But.. you said... but...
Click to expand...


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to process a bunch of my photos, but usually get too lazy half-way through and just upload them all to Flickr--half processed, the others, well, straight from the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were all before I really paid much attention to post processing. I didn't know how to clone yet and I didn't do anything other than probably a little cropping here and there.
> 
> This is the only place I really post any of my digital point-and-shoot pictures.
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## limr

I love a rocky coast:


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I love a rocky coast:


I like rocky road.


----------



## limr

Oooh, it really was foggy!





I  Maine.


----------



## sm4him

Guess what I had for lunch?

Go ahead, just guess!


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> Guess what I had for lunch?
> 
> Go ahead, just guess!



CHILI!!

Do I win a prize? Huh? Huh? Do I???????


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Guess what I had for lunch?
> 
> Go ahead, just guess!


Not chili.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Oooh, it really was foggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  Maine.


I have yet to visit. I want to so bad.


----------



## limr

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!









JUST HAD A BIG COFFEE, CAN YA TELL? CAN YA? HUH, HUH???


----------



## Gary A.

... aaahhh ... Chili?


----------



## limr

waday said:


> I have yet to visit. I want to so bad.



It's fantastic. Definitely gotta get there at some point. Buzz and I go as often as we can, usually to the Portland area.

I need regular ocean fixes


----------



## Gary A.

*Family*


----------



## sm4him

This was probably my favorite shot of the day:


----------



## limr

Another beautiful place: Lake Bohinj, Slovenia.


----------



## limr

Nighttime in downtown Ljubljana:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Damn, crooked again!

Meh, whatever. It's Leaderboard.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> Man, my digital photos are all wonky. I don't think I straightened a single one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stick to film


noob


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to visit. I want to so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fantastic. Definitely gotta get there at some point. Buzz and I go as often as we can, usually to the Portland area.
> 
> I need regular ocean fixes
Click to expand...

Me, too. The wife and I discussed moving. The furthest inland we'll go is a 4-hour drive.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> This was probably my favorite shot of the day:
> 
> View attachment 88335


Where's the love button?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

My Gator bike!! 






Buzz got this for my birthday one year. He bought it used, fixed it up and got new gear shifters, painted it, got new blue tires and orange handlebars, and even put a Gator sticker on the front for me.

He's a keeper


----------



## sm4him

Here's a kinda freaky outtake picture.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> My Gator bike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz got this for my birthday one year. He bought it used, fixed it up and got new gear shifters, painted it, got new blue tires and orange handlebars, and even put a Gator sticker on the front for me.
> 
> He's a keeper



Where's the "I like you so I'm not gonna hit disagree, but this is WRONG" rating button?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



Beautiful woman.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Gator bike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz got this for my birthday one year. He bought it used, fixed it up and got new gear shifters, painted it, got new blue tires and orange handlebars, and even put a Gator sticker on the front for me.
> 
> He's a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the "I like you so I'm not gonna hit disagree, but this is WRONG" rating button?
Click to expand...


Apparently, you found the button - it's just labeled "Reply"


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful woman.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Mom.


----------



## limr

He even found orange brake pads for me!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

limr said:


> My Gator bike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz got this for my birthday one year. He bought it used, fixed it up and got new gear shifters, painted it, got new blue tires and orange handlebars, and even put a Gator sticker on the front for me.
> 
> He's a keeper


That's awesome! (sans Gators...)

My wife has yet to learn how to ride a bike. She grew up in Brooklyn and had her small, strawberry bike with a basket stolen twice. She's been scarred ever since.


----------



## Gary A.

I painted my car to match my bike.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> He even found orange brake pads for me!


Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Zelda loves the printer.*





She's sitting on Justice Scalia's dissent in Lawrence v Texas. She did not approve of it. 

*("It made of warm. I sits.")


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> I painted my car to match my bike.


Good thinking. 

Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Gator bike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz got this for my birthday one year. He bought it used, fixed it up and got new gear shifters, painted it, got new blue tires and orange handlebars, and even put a Gator sticker on the front for me.
> 
> He's a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! (sans Gators...)
> 
> My wife has yet to learn how to ride a bike. She grew up in Brooklyn and had her small, strawberry bike with a basket stolen twice. She's been scarred ever since.
Click to expand...


I'd be scarred, too!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
Click to expand...

The bike was almost the same price as the car.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I painted my car to match my bike.



My car is actually the same color, but it wasn't on purpose. I bought the car because it was the only one in the area they could find with a manual transmission, and an automatic transmission was a deal-breaker for me.

Good thing I liked the color! And it helped me name her. She's a Cobalt in cobalt blue...she's blue...she's got the blues...LUCILLE!!


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bike was almost the same price as the car.
Click to expand...

Sounds expensive. Unless the car was really, really, really old.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

My bike is black, my car is white.

I lose.


----------



## limr

Normandy.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bike was almost the same price as the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds expensive. Unless the car was really, really, really old.
Click to expand...

A used BMW 2002 = $3K and change / Hand Made Medici full Campy = $2800 and change (back in the 1970's)


----------



## limr

Oops. Breaking my digital-for-Leaderboard rule.


----------



## waday

I need to travel more. I see all the photos on here from around the world, and I'm in awe.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bike was almost the same price as the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds expensive. Unless the car was really, really, really old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A used BMW 2002 = $3K and change / Hand Made Medici full Campy = $2800 and change (back in the 1970's)
Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

waday said:


> I need to travel more. I see all the photos on here from around the world, and I'm in awe.



I've been lucky in many ways. But of course, that just gave me the bug and now I can't NOT travel.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

limr said:


>


What parts of R.E.M. were parked there?


----------



## limr

American cemetery in Normandy


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to travel more. I see all the photos on here from around the world, and I'm in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lucky in many ways. But of course, that just gave me the bug and now I can't NOT travel.
Click to expand...

That's how my wife's cousin is. She started traveling and now she doesn't stop.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What parts of R.E.M. were parked there?
Click to expand...


The parts that were waiting for Michael Stipe to get out of the bathroom, already!


----------



## limr




----------



## astroNikon

I have multiple bikes
my current car is the same color as alot of my hubs ... silver


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to travel more. I see all the photos on here from around the world, and I'm in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lucky in many ways. But of course, that just gave me the bug and now I can't NOT travel.
Click to expand...

I'm the near opposite ... I traveled so jammin' much in my youth that now I'm ... meh ... travel ... don't travel ... it's all the same.


----------



## limr

Okay, back to digital and America. 5 more minutes and I'm going to have to break camp and set up in a different place.


----------



## sm4him

My car is gold.

My bike is nonexistent.

I gave it to my oldest son when he moved away to college and haven't bought myself another.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I pass this barn every day. It taunts me almost every day. The light on it is almost always beautiful and often there are horses in front. Most of the time I can't stop to take pictures, but sometimes I have to. Other times, I just do a "drive-by shooting."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
Click to expand...


That made me think of THIS car I saw in July on a trip to upper East TN:


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> My car is gold.



Couldn't help it. All I could think of was... "Solid...GOLD!"


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to travel more. I see all the photos on here from around the world, and I'm in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lucky in many ways. But of course, that just gave me the bug and now I can't NOT travel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the near opposite ... I traveled so jammin' much in my youth that now I'm ... meh ... travel ... don't travel ... it's all the same.
Click to expand...


I don't think I have traveled nearly as much as you have, and I may get to the point when I'm done with it, but it's not out of my system yet.


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I painted my car to match my bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thinking.
> 
> Camouflage in a parking lot. You could probably just put a bike lock around a pole and lay it on the ground near your car and you'd get the best parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made me think of THIS car I saw in July on a trip to upper East TN:
> 
> View attachment 88337
Click to expand...

Whoa whoa whoa.. where'd that car come from?


----------



## limr

Okay, be back shortly...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

For Dad's book.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> My car is gold.
> 
> My bike is nonexistent.
> 
> I gave it to my oldest son when he moved away to college and haven't bought myself another.


gold?

like solid gold ?
gold plated ?
or gold-like color ?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

37 more pages to go


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is gold.
> 
> My bike is nonexistent.
> 
> I gave it to my oldest son when he moved away to college and haven't bought myself another.
> 
> 
> 
> gold?
> 
> like solid gold ?
> gold plated ?
> or gold-like color ?
Click to expand...


Yes. Like one of those.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> 37 more pages to go



No, 40. Well, 39 now.
2.5 pages at the beginning were actually September posts; so to truly make 1000 pages of posts in one month, we have to get to page 1003.

But if we can get to 1000, we can surely do 3 more pages after that.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Work is getting in the way of postwhoring right now.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car is gold.
> 
> My bike is nonexistent.
> 
> I gave it to my oldest son when he moved away to college and haven't bought myself another.
> 
> 
> 
> gold?
> 
> like solid gold ?
> gold plated ?
> or gold-like color ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Like one of those.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## sm4him

I really need to process some of the other chili cookoff pictures.


----------



## Gary A.

*Stuff*

*



*


----------



## sm4him

I think I'll see if I can buy a couple of pumpkins at the store tonight, if they have any left.

You can cut them in half and use them as bird feeders. Until they rot.

The pumpkins, that is, not the birds.


----------



## sm4him

And I need to make sure all my feeders are filled up, maybe put out some of the "special" seeds, the fancy stuff--with this cold front, there may be some interesting birds around in the next few days.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I wonder what this weird little critter is?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

I want to make one of these birdfeeders:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


>


Nice effigy. Was that made to protest Disney? I bet the protesters were awarded with candy.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> I want to make one of these birdfeeders:
> 
> View attachment 88341


Cute. Looks pretty easy.


----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice effigy. Was that made to protest Disney? I bet the protesters were awarded with candy.
Click to expand...

Actually it is a pineta.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice effigy. Was that made to protest Disney? I bet the protesters were awarded with candy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it is a pineta.
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

Historic Jonesborough, Tennessee's oldest town. Funny, when I lived there as a little kid, it was still historic but it was just plain old Jonesboro.

Then they started attracting visitors to the National Storytelling Festival and they changed the name back to its original Jonesborough. Sounds more high-falutin' I suppose.


----------



## waday

Too... many... more... pages... to... gooo....


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

This was my best friend's son on the Flowrider machine in Grand Turk. He'd worked at a place that had one, and was quite the expert. Once the workers realized that he was really good at it, they started trying to test him. He managed every trick they challenged him to.

This was all one series of moves, doing a completely flip while holding onto the board.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


>


Like son like father.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

THIS one did not end well, though:


----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> This was my best friend's son on the Flowrider machine in Grand Turk. He'd worked at a place that had one, and was quite the expert. Once the workers realized that he was really good at it, they started trying to test him. He managed every trick they challenged him to.
> 
> This was all one series of moves, doing a completely flip while holding onto the board.
> 
> View attachment 88343


Wow!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> THIS one did not end well, though:
> 
> View attachment 88345


OUCH.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Goodness. It's only 3:00 here. Two hours before I can go home.  

Gotta work on those pictures from today some more. Probably need to put at least one of them on FB.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

sm4him said:


> Goodness. It's only 3:00 here. Two hours before I can go home.
> 
> Gotta work on those pictures from today some more. Probably need to put at least one of them on FB.


I'm leaving in an hour. After that, probably won't log in until Monday.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> *Stuff*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



COOK!!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stuff*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOK!!!
Click to expand...

That's a Wheaten.


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

The barn that taunts me and the horse that huffled at me.
Fuji Instax Wide.



Horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

*Black & Whites*

(I don't remember if I posted these as a gallery?)

*



*


----------



## waday




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


old girlfriend ?


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


old girlfriends ?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old girlfriends ?
Click to expand...


even funnier ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


>



Is that Gregory Peck or am I just projecting?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gregory Peck or am I just projecting?
Click to expand...

That is Peck on the USS Los Angeles, studying his lines for the next scene in the movie _MacArthur._


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Gregory Peck or am I just projecting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Peck on the USS Los Angeles, studying his lines for the next scene in the movie _MacArthur._
Click to expand...

You've got to be pecking me. I love that guy.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Yeah. Gregory Peck. Meeeeee-ooooow


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

limr said:


> Yeah. Gregory Peck. Meeeeee-ooooow


What a dog would say in this situation?

Wooooo-ooooooof? Or.. baaaa-rrrrrrrk?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


>


Great timing!!

That sums up me playing basketball.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

* EVENING CRAZIES!!!*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Hey Everybody it's MARIJA!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> Hey Everybody it's MARIJA!


I still can't chat because of your photographs!!!!


are you old and grumpy today also?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody it's MARIJA!
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't chat because of your photographs!!!!
> 
> 
> are you old and grumpy today also?
Click to expand...

Nope, when you arrive I'm young, sparkling, clever witted and rich.


----------



## sm4him

Hey, Marija!! I'm actually having to get some work done, so not on too much just now…but only an hour to go before I can leave!
Maybe less than that before I can get back to postwhoring.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Ok, I'm out. Heading home and won't be back until Monday. Good luck on the goal!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody it's MARIJA!
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't chat because of your photographs!!!!
> 
> 
> are you old and grumpy today also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, when you arrive I'm young, sparkling, clever witted and rich.
Click to expand...

awwwww

you even learned to give a compliment 

awww


----------



## mmaria

sm4him said:


> Hey, Marija!! I'm actually having to get some work done, so not on too much just now…but only an hour to go before I can leave!
> Maybe less than that before I can get back to postwhoring.


hey ma

I don't know if I'm going to be here in an hour


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everybody it's MARIJA!
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't chat because of your photographs!!!!
> 
> 
> are you old and grumpy today also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, when you arrive I'm young, sparkling, clever witted and rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww
> 
> you even learned to give a compliment
> 
> awww
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

17 more pages to go


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Testing something from my phone.

Hmmm...if I can post a picture with my phone, I can't figure out how.


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Testing something from my phone.
> 
> Hmmm...if I can post a picture with my phone, I can't figure out how.


hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mmaria

save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just talk something!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> Testing something from my phone.
> 
> Hmmm...if I can post a picture with my phone, I can't figure out how.


I can't post pictures from my phone


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Oh wait...


----------



## Gary A.

mmaria said:


> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!


Save me from Garys pictures.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius

caught a break today. Those old brick mill buildings I shoot well I was over at one and ran into the caretaker. He gave me his phone number and said to give him a call and he will let me In to shoot the inside. Guess it still has all the early 1900s machines in it too according to him.


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

Gary A. said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!
> 
> 
> 
> Save me from Garys pictures.
Click to expand...

now we're talking


----------



## limr

I did it!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> View attachment 88357


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> View attachment 88357


hey but-full


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!


Hi sweetie!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Heya


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> View attachment 88357


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Leo, the play was gripping ... wish you could have made it.


----------



## snowbear

Wow - you've been busy.


----------



## mmaria

my girlfriend is in love.... so glad for her!

but... he has gf... so nothing will happen....
still, so glad she has some feelings... considering hb left her...

Leo, remember my friend?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie!
Click to expand...

hi Charlie!

you have a nice name


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Let's try another.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> View attachment 88357



THIS should be your avatar.

I like that sweater - kind of neat with the strap thing.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Leo, the play was gripping ... wish you could have made it.



Me too. The book was impressive.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Let's try another.
> View attachment 88358



Oh, man - you're dangerous,. now!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Well…only 4:17 p.m. here…but...


----------



## limr

mmaria said:


> my girlfriend is in love.... so glad for her!
> 
> but... he has gf... so nothing will happen....
> still, so glad she has some feelings... considering hb left her...
> 
> Leo, remember my friend?



Which one? Was it M? Or R?


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi Charlie!
> 
> you have a nice name
Click to expand...


Thank you, so do you.
I was named after my father. He was named after his grandfather.


----------



## sm4him

--the boss just left!!! You know what THAT means???

It means I. Am. OUT. of. Here!!


----------



## sm4him

Just gotta make a quick stop at the store on the way home…or maybe I should stop for dinner and have one of those yummy margaritas??  It's right there in the same shopping center as the store...


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leo, the play was gripping ... wish you could have made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. The book was impressive.
Click to expand...

I never read the book ... (chick book), but the acting and script was extremely powerful. If you get the chance see it. (Plus we were in the first row and the actor kept making eye contact with us.)


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS should be your avatar.
> 
> I like that sweater - kind of neat with the strap thing.
Click to expand...

 
I like it too. Brand new. A poncho. Love ponchos. So cozy.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Hey - does anyone else see two posts numbered 14631 (mine & Lenny's)?


----------



## mmaria

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend is in love.... so glad for her!
> 
> but... he has gf... so nothing will happen....
> still, so glad she has some feelings... considering hb left her...
> 
> Leo, remember my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? Was it M? Or R?
Click to expand...

R

I haven't spoke with M since I told her that I'll stay away from her relationship with S 

R was in a really bad state, but she found  a job couple of months ago and she's much better now. She's enjoying in these new feelings


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Hey - does anyone else see two posts numbered 14631 (mine & Lenny's)?



OH NO!!! A hanging chad!! 

We demand a recount!! We might ALREADY be at 15,000 posts!


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> save me from Gary's pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just talk something!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi Charlie!
> 
> you have a nice name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, so do you.
> I was named after my father. He was named after his grandfather.
Click to expand...

I was named after my grandmother.

I like my name because it's present in lots of so much countries of the world


----------



## snowbear

or a stutter, a la Mel Tillis.


----------



## Gary A.

Those bastards!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I'll try to post a selfie from Central Park.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I guess Lenny and I shot through the jim-jam (aka the delay) at the same time.


----------



## limr

I wasn't named after anyone. I'm just me


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I guess Lenny and I shot through the jim-jam (aka the delay) at the same time.



Wasn't there a Star Trek about that?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

I put a tweeter in your photos.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I wasn't named after anyone. I'm just me


Which makes you unique!


----------



## mmaria

oh God.... love sucks on Google search


----------



## snowbear

Another kind of selfie


----------



## mmaria

I'm hungry

I'm eating like crazy all day


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day



Come to my place.  I'll make you Cajun food.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day


you must be pregnant.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to my place.  I'll make you Cajun food.
Click to expand...

getting ready.... go... 

I'm there in a sec!


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
Click to expand...

oh 

*nooooooooooooooo*


----------



## snowbear

The Jambalaya is on the stove - Andouille sausage and shrimp.  Cornbread, red beans and rice, an some southern sweet tea.


----------



## bribrius

mmaria said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh
> 
> *nooooooooooooooo*
Click to expand...

don't look at me it aint mine. I never even met ya.


----------



## mmaria

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh
> 
> *nooooooooooooooo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't look at me it aint mine. I never even met ya.
Click to expand...

oh

*nooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
Click to expand...


Names:  Sharon Leonore for a girl or Astro Gary for a boy.  Use Charlie is for twins.


----------



## limr

Mmm Bergdorf's. Too bad I can't even afford a pack of gum there.


----------



## mmaria

I posted a picture nature and wildlife, my way  | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> I posted a picture nature and wildlife, my way  | Photography Forum



That's different - I like it.  I'm going to C&C your other selfie a little later.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture nature and wildlife, my way  | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's different - I like it.  I'm going to C&C your other selfie a little later.
Click to expand...

again, why don't you say that over there?


we're stucked in LB thread


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Are there any Microsoft Excel wizards here?  I'm trying to change a 3-column x 68000-row table into 1400 rows (about).  Manually moving blocks is the pits.


----------



## mmaria

Gary  for like


----------



## bribrius




----------



## snowbear

OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> View attachment 88363



Oooo - street photography.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.


what pict?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

mmaria said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> what pict?
Click to expand...


You are standing on the shore in a  long dress.  You posted it earlier


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> what pict?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are standing on the shore in a  long dress.  You posted it earlier
Click to expand...

oh....

that was just a phone snap


----------



## snowbear

I've go to go and get ready to head home, as soon as my lovely wife is ready.  I'll catch you all, later.  Marija - I should be back around midnight, your time, it you are still on.


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.


the tar photo? probably because it was dark , 1400 iso with noise reduction on shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.  It really could use some fill light - it's dark, and noisy, probably from high ISO.  From what I remember, everything else is fine, but then, I'm biased because of the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> the tar photo? probably because it was dark , 1400 iso with noise reduction on shouldn't be too bad.
Click to expand...


C&C for Marija.  I'll look at your tonight.

later, peeps.


----------



## mmaria

snowbear said:


> I've go to go and get ready to head home, as soon as my lovely wife is ready.  I'll catch you all, later.  Marija - I should be back around midnight, your time, it you are still on.


won't be here

see, bri thinks that you c&c his photo...you confused us both


----------



## mmaria




----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> I wasn't named after anyone. I'm just me



I wasn't named AFTER anyone, but I was named BY someone different than just my parents.  I was named by my maternal grandmother.
She and my g'father had a deal; he got to name the girls, and she got to name the boys.
They had three girls, Zero boys. 

So when my mom and dad had kids, by the time they got to #5, they were tired of naming them anyway. LOL, not really--but they decided to let my grandmother name me.

She chose Sharon because she loved roses, so I'm not named after person, but after a rose...The Rose of Sharon.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, home from dinner, just got caught up. Charlie seems to be gone, Marija's gone nighty-night...who's here? Anyone besides me?


----------



## sm4him

I took a selfie at dinner tonight. I was gonna post it, but evidently the shock killed my phone. 

Seriously, now the picture gallery on my phone won't work anymore.  If I can ever get it to start working again, I'll post it.  It was one of my better selfies.


----------



## sm4him

We are just 23 pages short of our 1000 for October!!

We ARE going to do this!


----------



## sm4him

I guess I'll go grab my hard drives and start on photos if I'm here alone.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

One of my favorite bird pics, even though it's just a dove:


----------



## sm4him

Karate Duck


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Forgot about this selfie. Yes, it really IS a selfie!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Enough with the birds; see if I can find something else.


----------



## sm4him

Arty stuff:


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> Forgot about this selfie. Yes, it really IS a selfie!
> 
> View attachment 88376


I like this one. You look happy and like you are having fun!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

Florals


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about this selfie. Yes, it really IS a selfie!
> 
> View attachment 88376
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one. You look happy and like you are having fun!
Click to expand...


It was in Cades Cove; the first time I got to take my convertible up to the Cove and actually have the top down without freezing (although I *did* still have the heat on!). I was surprised by how few people there were that day, so I had some fun on one of the little off-roads setting that shot up.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

So is the plan to hit 1003 pages? Or just a 1000?


----------



## sm4him

When you stop to smell the roses (or the clover), be careful...something might just be watching you!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> So is the plan to hit 1003 pages? Or just a 1000?


 1003 is the goal, and 15,000 posts. The reason for the 3 extra is because the thread was actually started on September 26, so there were already 3 pages before October started, and we're aiming for 1000 in October.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

That jammin' delay is KILLIN' me!

It's not such a big problem when there are plenty of people here posting.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is the plan to hit 1003 pages? Or just a 1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 1003 is the goal, and 15,000 posts. The reason for the 3 extra is because the thread was actually started on September 26, so there were already 3 pages before October started, and we're aiming for 1000 in October.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know... I pointed that out. :/ got my first dislike from Charlie for that. Lol! At least it was for fun on the LB thread.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!



Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.


----------



## sm4him

We're almost to page 982, so 21 pages to go, about 315 posts.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.
Click to expand...

Plus I don't have any fun or pretty photos like everyone else here.


----------



## sm4him

But if you can only do one post every 30 seconds, it'll take a while to get there with just one or two people.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus I don't have any fun or pretty photos like everyone else here.
Click to expand...


Oh, your photos here don't have to be pretty OR fun; that's a bonus if they are. Feel free to post any shots at all.  Kids, missed shots, we don't care...it all ups the total!


----------



## shefjr

Plus I'm on call which means at any moment I could be rushing out the door to go save a life.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> Plus I'm on call which means at any moment I could be rushing out the door to go save a life.


Well, you got me on that one. Vital as postwhoring is tonight, I just can't argue with leaving to go save a life.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus I don't have any fun or pretty photos like everyone else here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, your photos here don't have to be pretty OR fun; that's a bonus if they are. Feel free to post any shots at all.  Kids, missed shots, we don't care...it all ups the total!
Click to expand...

I'm envious of everyone's shots here. Especially Gary. It would appear he has been everywhere. Or at lease every time I pop on he seems to be posting up photos.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus I don't have any fun or pretty photos like everyone else here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, your photos here don't have to be pretty OR fun; that's a bonus if they are. Feel free to post any shots at all.  Kids, missed shots, we don't care...it all ups the total!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm envious of everyone's shots here. Especially Gary. It would appear he has been everywhere. Or at lease every time I pop on he seems to be posting up photos.
Click to expand...


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm on call which means at any moment I could be rushing out the door to go save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you got me on that one. Vital as postwhoring is tonight, I just can't argue with leaving to go save a life.
Click to expand...

meh, I'm only a driver these days. I let my EMT certification go. The little guy takes up a lot of my time these days.


----------



## shefjr

We


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I left this morning I popped back in an hour later and there were 5 new pages so by that math it could be done. Only problem is we need more posters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two of us can't do it alone. That delay timer will do us in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus I don't have any fun or pretty photos like everyone else here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, your photos here don't have to be pretty OR fun; that's a bonus if they are. Feel free to post any shots at all.  Kids, missed shots, we don't care...it all ups the total!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm envious of everyone's shots here. Especially Gary. It would appear he has been everywhere. Or at lease every time I pop on he seems to be posting up photos.
Click to expand...


Well, Gary's been at it a long time, and worked as a photojournalist I think, back in the day when not everyone could buy fancy camera gear and be a Pro.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm on call which means at any moment I could be rushing out the door to go save a life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you got me on that one. Vital as postwhoring is tonight, I just can't argue with leaving to go save a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh, I'm only a driver these days. I let my EMT certification go. The little guy takes up a lot of my time these days.
Click to expand...


Hey, if nobody drives, the EMTs don't GET there to save a life, right?

Besides, that means you HAVE been an EMT...you've done plenty of service.


----------



## sm4him

That little one is your most precious life to take care of for now. Personally, I like seeing that sort of priority in a dad's life.


----------



## sm4him

20 more pages!!


----------



## shefjr

This!


----------



## sm4him

Yes, it really does.


----------



## shefjr

Daddy and lil man


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> Daddy and lil man



Awwwww, that's so sweet!! He's getting big!


----------



## sm4him

Cherish every minute of that. I remember when mine were that size. 
Now they're 6'5" and 6'8", nearly 24 and just turned 22 respectively.


----------



## sm4him

But they ARE still my babies.

Jammin' delay.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy and lil man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, that's so sweet!! He's getting big!
Click to expand...

He is out of control. Doing things he shouldn't yet be doing. Crawling at 5 months. He is standing now and letting go at 7 months. My mom says push him down. Lol


----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> Cherish every minute of that. I remember when mine were that size.
> Now they're 6'5" and 6'8", nearly 24 and just turned 22 respectively.


I do cherish every moment. 
Wow! You grow me big! Lol!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherish every minute of that. I remember when mine were that size.
> Now they're 6'5" and 6'8", nearly 24 and just turned 22 respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> I do cherish every moment.
> Wow! You grow me big! Lol!
Click to expand...

I'm 6' tall, but they make me feel short!
I have three brothers who are all pretty tall too, though, 6'4", 6'5" and about 6'7". My mom was also about 6', but my dad was only about 5'10".


----------



## sm4him

I let them start drinking coffee early on, in hopes of stunting their growth. It didn't work.


----------



## shefjr

I can't upload a photo from the iPad without having some some sort of text. Grrr. Not a fan of this new forum software.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> I can't upload a photo from the iPad without having some some sort of text. Grrr. Not a fan of this new forum software.


Man, we could have gotten to 1000 pages MUCH faster if we'd just invited everyone to complain about The Change!! I hate it.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> I let them start drinking coffee early on, in hopes of stunting their growth. It didn't work.


i give him coffee now he would wear hole in his clothes.


----------



## sm4him

He is SUCH a cutie pie!! I love that last picture!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let them start drinking coffee early on, in hopes of stunting their growth. It didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> i give him coffee now he would wear hole in his clothes.
Click to expand...


Man, for some reason, my youngest son was WAY worse than his brother had been. That kid produced some TOXIC waste!!  You needed a hazmat outfit to change him sometimes.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let them start drinking coffee early on, in hopes of stunting their growth. It didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> i give him coffee now he would wear hole in his clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, for some reason, my youngest son was WAY worse than his brother had been. That kid produced some TOXIC waste!!  You needed a hazmat outfit to change him sometimes.
Click to expand...

Lol. 
He would also wear holes in his knees from zipping all over the floor.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> These trick or treaters are also killing my posting style.
> It's raining  and its 43° out people! Go home! Lol



I've got my porch light off, because I'm too old and cranky for that...but seriously, we just don't ever get anyone anyway, so I quit buying candy years ago.


----------



## sm4him

I'd buy candy, then we'd have two kids show up...and then I'd eat the rest of the candy.  Not that I didn't enjoy that, but my scales objected to it.


----------



## Gary A.

I have a peeve. We've been trimming up the yards. Part of the trimming is cutting back the Plumeria. Plumeria will from from the trimmed branches and we've been tossing in the front for anybody who wants some to pick up. Plumeria is quite expensive and a one foot piece goes for about $10. I've been throwing out these five and six footer and they gone after a few days. The last time somebody took a big piece ... like a five footer after stripping off all the leaves and leaving the leaves on the grass. That really p*isses me off.


----------



## sm4him

We do have trunk or treat at church, but last year we had over 600 kids!! That is TOO many for me to deal with.

Plus, that thing you said...rain. And about 49 here, which surprises me. Still calling for snow overnight.


----------



## shefjr

The past years have been fun because I would build a fire in our portable fire pit and then sit around it and drink wine while handing out candy. Lol! Pretty soon I'm gonna be out walking the roads. Ugh!


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> I have a peeve. We've been trimming up the yards. Part of the trimming is cutting back the Plumeria. Plumeria will from from the trimmed branches and we've been tossing in the front for anybody who wants some to pick up. Plumeria is quite expensive and a one foot piece goes for about $10. I've been throwing out these five and six footer and they gone after a few days. The last time somebody took a big piece ... like a five footer after stripping off all the leaves and leaving the leaves on the grass. That really p*isses me off.



Reckon they didn't know what it even was? But why did they even bother then?

I love Plumeria; beautiful stuff!


----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> I have a peeve. We've been trimming up the yards. Part of the trimming is cutting back the Plumeria. Plumeria will from from the trimmed branches and we've been tossing in the front for anybody who wants some to pick up. Plumeria is quite expensive and a one foot piece goes for about $10. I've been throwing out these five and six footer and they gone after a few days. The last time somebody took a big piece ... like a five footer after stripping off all the leaves and leaving the leaves on the grass. That really p*isses me off.


i would be pissed too. I think you should post twice as much now. Take your anger out on the LB!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> The past years have been fun because I would build a fire in our portable fire pit and then sit around it and drink wine while handing out candy. Lol! Pretty soon I'm gonna be out walking the roads. Ugh!



I just got a fire pit recently. I wish the weather was cooperating tonight for me to use it!


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> We do have trunk or treat at church, but last year we had over 600 kids!! That is TOO many for me to deal with.
> 
> Plus, that thing you said...rain. And about 49 here, which surprises me. Still calling for snow overnight.


Not much talk about snow here yet. 600 kids is far too many!


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The past years have been fun because I would build a fire in our portable fire pit and then sit around it and drink wine while handing out candy. Lol! Pretty soon I'm gonna be out walking the roads. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a fire pit recently. I wish the weather was cooperating tonight for me to use it!
Click to expand...

The one we have is about 5 years old and still hanging in there pretty good. It's a nice addition that we use on our back patio in the summer.


----------



## Gary A.

sm4him said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a peeve. We've been trimming up the yards. Part of the trimming is cutting back the Plumeria. Plumeria will from from the trimmed branches and we've been tossing in the front for anybody who wants some to pick up. Plumeria is quite expensive and a one foot piece goes for about $10. I've been throwing out these five and six footer and they gone after a few days. The last time somebody took a big piece ... like a five footer after stripping off all the leaves and leaving the leaves on the grass. That really p*isses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reckon they didn't know what it even was? But why did they even bother then?
> 
> I love Plumeria; beautiful stuff!
Click to expand...

Yes they do. All the leaves will fall off the stalk prior to new ones branching out.


----------



## sm4him

I'm getting tired.


----------



## sm4him

Not sleepy bedtime tired...


----------



## sm4him

more of a "when will this ever END" kind of tired.


----------



## sm4him

Must


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> Not sleepy bedtime tired...


It's almost over... You'll miss it when it's over.


----------



## sm4him

keep


----------



## shefjr

post more pretty pictures!


----------



## sm4him

posting


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sleepy bedtime tired...
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over... You'll miss it when it's over.
Click to expand...


I don't know...I didn't miss being 9 months pregnant, when THAT was over.


----------



## shefjr




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sleepy bedtime tired...
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over... You'll miss it when it's over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...I didn't miss being 9 months pregnant, when THAT was over.
Click to expand...

My wife can relate. You women take a lot of punishment! I have a whole new respect for what women do.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## shefjr

I also have a whole new respect for my parents. You just don't get it till you're there as a parent that is.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> I also have a whole new respect for my parents. You just don't get it till you're there as a parent that is.



TRUTH.


----------



## sm4him

200 away from 15,000 posts!


----------



## shefjr

See you are so artistic. It's just one of the things I can't grasp. I appreciate what you have posted but, I can't produce such images... Really frustrating! Lol


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> 200 away from 15,000 posts!


Prepare your fireworks cuz I got none!


----------



## sm4him

Man, I sure do have a lot of bird pictures!


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> See you are so artistic. It's just one of the things I can't grasp. I appreciate what you have posted but, I can't produce such images... Really frustrating! Lol



I have always had a need to express myself creatively. For me, photography was just a means to do that. My mom was an incredible painter, my sister and oldest brother were skilled at drawing and writing--as the youngest, I never felt like anything I did measured up. Until I found photography.


----------



## sm4him

My hometown:


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

This one wasn't exposed right, but it was the first fox I'd ever gotten a picture of--actually, it's the ONLY fox I've ever gotten a picture of!


----------



## sm4him

And this was my first bald eagle that wasn't just a dot in the sky:


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't named after anyone. I'm just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't named AFTER anyone, but I was named BY someone different than just my parents.  I was named by my maternal grandmother.
> She and my g'father had a deal; he got to name the girls, and she got to name the boys.
> They had three girls, Zero boys.
> 
> So when my mom and dad had kids, by the time they got to #5, they were tired of naming them anyway. LOL, not really--but they decided to let my grandmother name me.
> 
> She chose Sharon because she loved roses, so I'm not named after person, but after a rose...The Rose of Sharon.
Click to expand...



Perfect.  It fits.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> See you are so artistic. It's just one of the things I can't grasp. I appreciate what you have posted but, I can't produce such images... Really frustrating! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had a need to express myself creatively. For me, photography was just a means to do that. My mom was an incredible painter, my sister and oldest brother were skilled at drawing and writing--as the youngest, I never felt like anything I did measured up. Until I found photography.
Click to expand...

I can build you whatever you want. I'm great at seeing it in my minds eye. When it comes to seeing artistic beauty I walk right past it every time.


----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him




----------



## sm4him

See shef, they're aren't ALL good, some of them are just hilarious:


----------



## snowbear

I'm home.  MLW had to get stuff together for the weekend - she bought a crap load of work home, that I will help her with.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> See shef, they're aren't ALL good, some of them are just hilarious:
> 
> View attachment 88425



I see seal bogies!


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I'm home.  MLW had to get stuff together for the weekend - she bought a crap load of work home, that I will help her with.



Boy, y'all know how to do the weekend up right, huh?

I brought work home too.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> And this was my first bald eagle that wasn't just a dot in the sky:
> 
> View attachment 88418


I just returned from Sarasota FL two weeks ago from a job and man oh man Eagles galore! I saw them fly by me everyday from about 30 feet away. Around here I can't get within 300 feet of them.


----------



## snowbear

I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was my first bald eagle that wasn't just a dot in the sky:
> 
> View attachment 88418
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from Sarasota FL two weeks ago from a job and man oh man Eagles galore! I saw them fly by me everyday from about 30 feet away. Around here I can't get within 300 feet of them.
Click to expand...


I'm really, really hoping to get down to Florida this winter for a week to photograph birds. Just depends on whether I get the funds to do it or not.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.



I still need to find the bus picture I have in mind for you to work with.


----------



## snowbear

These are performance appraisals.  She has to log them into the computer system.  They have to get done so the first responders can get their raises and be considered for promotions.


----------



## sm4him

Gotta stop and make a phone call. Back in five minutes. Probably less.


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was my first bald eagle that wasn't just a dot in the sky:
> 
> View attachment 88418
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from Sarasota FL two weeks ago from a job and man oh man Eagles galore! I saw them fly by me everyday from about 30 feet away. Around here I can't get within 300 feet of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really, really hoping to get down to Florida this winter for a week to photograph birds. Just depends on whether I get the funds to do it or not.
Click to expand...

It's a birders paradise! I really wish I would have brought my camera. The whole drive to and from the Tampa airport it was either osprey or comorants on the light posts. Then the job site was next to a wildlife refuge and there were flocks of snowy egrets and great egrets. Saw countless other birds as well.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to find the bus picture I have in mind for you to work with.
Click to expand...


Looking forward to it.

Did you see this one?


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to find the bus picture I have in mind for you to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Did you see this one?
Click to expand...


yeah, I think I did. I remember that Shuttle-UM name.


----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this was my first bald eagle that wasn't just a dot in the sky:
> 
> View attachment 88418
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from Sarasota FL two weeks ago from a job and man oh man Eagles galore! I saw them fly by me everyday from about 30 feet away. Around here I can't get within 300 feet of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really, really hoping to get down to Florida this winter for a week to photograph birds. Just depends on whether I get the funds to do it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a birders paradise! I really wish I would have brought my camera. The whole drive to and from the Tampa airport it was either osprey or comorants on the light posts. Then the job site was next to a wildlife refuge and there were flocks of snowy egrets and great egrets. Saw countless other birds as well.
Click to expand...


I actually have some family who lives not far from Tampa. Trouble is, I would go stark-raving mad if I had to stay with them for more than about six hours.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Leaderboards.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.


You found a good use for the political junk mail! I can't wait for Wednesday! The political adds seem to get worse each yeah.


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> Gotta stop and make a phone call. Back in five minutes. Probably less.



That didn't take long at all, because I had to just leave a message.


----------



## Gary A.

Just helping you crazies out.


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.
> 
> 
> 
> You found a good use for the political junk mail! I can't wait for Wednesday! The political adds seem to get worse each yeah.
Click to expand...


And this is the "off year."


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Woohoo, now we're talking! Four of us here at once, maybe we can kick this thing in gear!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> Just helping you crazies out.


Hi tea pot I'm kettle. Lol!


----------



## snowbear

Welcome back, hon.  (And I don't mean the "hons" of Bawlmer)


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names:  Sharon Leonore for a girl or Astro Gary for a boy.  Use Charlie is for twins.
Click to expand...

I certainly missed something here.


----------



## Gary A.

Just for a few more posts.


----------



## sm4him

Just 13 pages...


----------



## Gary A.

I hot and smelly from mowing the front.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to find the bus picture I have in mind for you to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I think I did. I remember that Shuttle-UM name.
Click to expand...

OK.  Yeah, I cut off the bottom but the actual subject was . . . the Bio-diesel sign!


----------



## Gary A.

I gotta jump in the shower and prepare for the Trick-o-Treaters.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names:  Sharon Leonore for a girl or Astro Gary for a boy.  Use Charlie is for twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly missed something here.
Click to expand...




Hey, Astro!! I just saw two pictures while going through my files that made me think of you; let me find them again.


----------



## Gary A.

Is Astro here?


----------



## shefjr

13 pages left!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names:  Sharon Leonore for a girl or Astro Gary for a boy.  Use Charlie is for twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly missed something here.
Click to expand...

Yes, you did.
Big time.
It was wonderful.


----------



## Gary A.

I really did post my old girlfriends.


----------



## sm4him

This was a cool biplane that flew overhead while I was out at one of my birdng spots (which is very close to a small airport)


----------



## shefjr

sm4him said:


> Just 13 pages...


and that's the problem with trying to play on the LB thread with an iPad. Everything moves so fast! Gah!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon




----------



## sm4him

And this one was also while I was out birding. I just thought it was cool because of the way the contrails intersected with the plane. 

And yes, the plane really WAS that close.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

So......do I start deleting my posts from this thread tomorrow, or wait until Monday?   I wonder if I can get a negative LB count.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the painting in the mail box for Mish.  I used a box instead of an envelope to keep t from getting bent up.  Then I grabbed some political junk mail and stuffed in the box to keep the painting from rattling around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to find the bus picture I have in mind for you to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I think I did. I remember that Shuttle-UM name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.  Yeah, I cut off the bottom but the actual subject was . . . the Bio-diesel sign!
Click to expand...



Which reminds me: Our "theme" for our booth at the chili cookoff was:
Alternative fuels chili.  Haha.

Next year, I want them to do a bus front with big black spots, like a cow, and calling it "The Chili that will Moooove You." And then put lots of beans in it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> I'm eating like crazy all day
> 
> 
> 
> you must be pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Names:  Sharon Leonore for a girl or Astro Gary for a boy.  Use Charlie is for twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly missed something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Astro!! I just saw two pictures while going through my files that made me think of you; let me find them again.
Click to expand...

okie dokie


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## shefjr

I had wondered if the original poster could delete the whole thread. Wouldn't that be some sh!t.


----------



## snowbear

Four more hours, max, for me.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> This was a cool biplane that flew overhead while I was out at one of my birdng spots (which is very close to a small airport)
> 
> View attachment 88427


nice plane.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> So......do I start deleting my posts from this thread tomorrow, or wait until Monday?   I wonder if I can get a negative LB count.



Anytime you want after tomorrow morning. Just make sure the LB has reset first.


----------



## bribrius

a few minutes to go through Halloween trick or treat photos. wonder how many I messed up this year. Anyone else find trick or treat photos near impossible?


----------



## Gary A.

I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Four more hours, max, for me.



There is NO WAY I can keep this up for four hours.  But I'm hopeful we can get there before that.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Is Astro here?


I'm watching Jack Reacher on netfix


----------



## sm4him

Otherwise, I'm gonna need a little nap.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Which reminds me: Our "theme" for our booth at the chili cookoff was:
> Alternative fuels chili.  Haha.
> 
> Next year, I want them to do a bus front with big black spots, like a cow, and calling it "The Chili that will Moooove You." And then put lots of beans in it.



High Octane and High Sulfur, both in one bite!


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.


It's been deja vue lately .. seeing pics over and over again


----------



## Gary A.

*Los Olivos - Pinot Noir Country*


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been deja vue lately .. seeing pics over and over again
Click to expand...

but don't stop the postings


----------



## sm4him

bribrius said:


> a few minutes to go through Halloween trick or treat photos. wonder how many I messed up this year. Anyone else find trick or treat photos near impossible?



I find them near impossible. But that's because I don't like to go where there are a bunch of kids all together, and adults dressed up in costume kinda freak me out, so I don't like to be around that either.

That puts a definite crimp in Trick or Treat photography.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been deja vue lately .. seeing pics over and over again
Click to expand...

Maybe, I've forgotten what's been posted and what hasn't.


----------



## astroNikon

looks like 


shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 13 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> and that's the problem with trying to play on the LB thread with an iPad. Everything moves so fast! Gah!
Click to expand...

8 pages left


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 13 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> and that's the problem with trying to play on the LB thread with an iPad. Everything moves so fast! Gah!
Click to expand...


Actually, it does that on a regular computer too. When several people are posting at once, it's impossible to keep up with where we are...or even with who is talking to whom!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been deja vue lately .. seeing pics over and over again
Click to expand...


A page is 20 posts.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> looks like
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 13 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> and that's the problem with trying to play on the LB thread with an iPad. Everything moves so fast! Gah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 pages left
Click to expand...


----------



## astroNikon

yup


Gary A. said:


> I figure the bigger the pix the sooner a new page.


 // probably so


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> looks like
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just 13 pages...
> 
> 
> 
> and that's the problem with trying to play on the LB thread with an iPad. Everything moves so fast! Gah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8 pages left
Click to expand...


Nope. 11 pages.
8 to a strict 1000 pages in the thread, but 11 to get to 1000 pages for the month of October. We might as well go for the gold here!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> a few minutes to go through Halloween trick or treat photos. wonder how many I messed up this year. Anyone else find trick or treat photos near impossible?



Not at all -- I haven't taken one in  years.


----------



## astroNikon

Here's an earlier one


----------



## sm4him

Well, 10 pages now.  That's just about 150 posts!
We've GOT this.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

i wonder if i can speed this up by posting from 2 devices


----------



## snowbear

Post


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Astro, you got some good Grand Finale fireworks to post?

Otherwise, we need to start hunting for some.


----------



## astroNikon

nope .. still a time limit if from two devices


----------



## snowbear

post


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Post



This is also a post.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> Astro, you got some good Grand Finale fireworks to post?
> 
> Otherwise, we need to start hunting for some.


only the stuff from my flickr account of this past 4th ... i'll turn on my laptop ... i have them on there


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> nope .. still a time limit if from two devices



Oh, that was a BRILLIANT thought, though!! Good effort!


----------



## snowbear

I can't trick the jim-jam with two tabs. JAM IT


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

I just took a shower


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


'ya gotta love i watching someone cook someone's dinner.
as long as you aren't scrolling along on a small device like an iphone


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope .. still a time limit if from two devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that was a BRILLIANT thought, though!! Good effort!
Click to expand...


It may go by IP address, or something. The neighbors have a LAN but hacking in is a felony, so forget it.


----------



## Gary A.

*Edna Valley




*


----------



## astroNikon

I rode my bike on my trainer.  I only did a few miles because I did hill work.  Up to a 7% grade.


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is in the window again.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope .. still a time limit if from two devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that was a BRILLIANT thought, though!! Good effort!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may go by IP address, or something. The neighbors have a LAN but hacking in is a felony, so forget it.
Click to expand...

probably by user id
one was by my internet
the 2nd by verizon


----------



## snowbear

My glass is empty. I need tea.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'ya gotta love i watching someone cook someone's dinner.
> as long as you aren't scrolling along on a small device like an iphone
Click to expand...


----------



## shefjr

Whoa! When did gary get top poster of the month?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope .. still a time limit if from two devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that was a BRILLIANT thought, though!! Good effort!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may go by IP address, or something. The neighbors have a LAN but hacking in is a felony, so forget it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably by user id
> one was by my internet
> the 2nd by verizon
Click to expand...


AH, yes.  That makes sense.


----------



## shefjr

I know he would get it but the month isn't over!?


----------



## astroNikon

8 more pages


----------



## Gary A.

Back to Edna Valley


----------



## astroNikon

interesting.  I types something in the Reply box but didn't post it.
I booted up my PC laptop, and that typed stuff is still in the Reply box, and I posted it on my laptop.


----------



## shefjr

Leaderboard reset!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Back to Edna Valley


I knew an Edna once

She was as sweet as wine.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


really rolling now with the postings.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

The counter reset already.  Must be based on the time at the mid-Atlantic ridge, ore something


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> My glass is empty. I need tea.



I need amphetamines.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

So I'm muching on a  MetRX PRIME strawberries and cream tequila flavored .. or something like  that ... protein bar.


----------



## shefjr

Is the month considered over?


----------



## astroNikon

it literally looks like a hardened roll of that pink slim that McDonalds used to use for making Chicken nuggets.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> I need amphetamines.



Hold on . . . . . . . . . . . nevermind - I'm out.


----------



## astroNikon

and probably tastes like it too.


----------



## Gary A.

I guess it's over.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> The counter reset already.  Must be based on the time at the mid-Atlantic ridge, ore something



Oh, man!! Foiled!!

Now what? Do we go ahead and finish this out?  Since really, the 1000 pages thing isn't about the LB?


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> Is the month considered over?



Apparently.  What's 4 hours ahead of Eastern?


----------



## astroNikon

So I suspect Runah the Criminal of Tomfollery is probably waiting to come and stop it at 999 pages


----------



## astroNikon

my clock on here shows "A moment ago"
and no time ... so we have alot of time left


----------



## Gary A.

At least the Leaderboard race is over ... are we still going for 15000 posts?


----------



## snowbear

Maybe the server dwarfs clicked it over just to get at us.


----------



## sm4him

Greenwich Mean Time.

And now I know why it's "mean."


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the month considered over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.  What's 4 hours ahead of Eastern?
Click to expand...

that's around Greenwich Mean Time ... something close to that.
Maria should know


----------



## sm4him

I think we should still go for the 1003 total pages.  Too close to stop now, and that's really separate from the LB thing anyway.


----------



## snowbear

OK. So they use GMT internally.  Oh well.


----------



## astroNikon

did you know that the sun is brightest during the day ?


----------



## snowbear

I say go until you decide to quit.  I won't go beyond midnight, at least not in this thread.


----------



## sm4him

Only six more pages anyway.


----------



## astroNikon

At night time, it's usually dark.


----------



## shefjr

I'm out! I want nothing to do with the LB. I enjoyed playing with everyone here though!

Maybe I'll get a call and can save a life driving the ambulance to the hospital or something.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> did you know that the sun is brightest during the day ?



It's always darkest when it's pitch black.


----------



## astroNikon

That's why they invented clocks.
To determine if it's Daytime, or Night time.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> I say go until you decide to quit.  I won't go beyond midnight, at least not in this thread.



I really cannot physically keep going until midnight anyway.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the month considered over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently.  What's 4 hours ahead of Eastern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's around Greenwich Mean Time ... something close to that.
> Maria should know
Click to expand...


Marija is 5 or 6 hours ahead.  I'd have to look it up to be sure.  Of course with the US going to standard time, all of that changes by an hour.


----------



## sm4him

But I think we'll be done before that, if we keep going pretty hard at it.


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you know that the sun is brightest during the day ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always darkest when it's pitch black.
Click to expand...

actually, technically, the sun doesn't really fluctuate much .. it's just being blocked by the earth when it's dark out.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> But I think we'll be done before that, if we keep going pretty hard at it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

We did the last 10 pages in less than an hour.  So if we can keep that pace up, we'll be there well before 10 p.m.


----------



## astroNikon

B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O
B-I-N-G-O
AND BINGO WAS HIS NAME .. OOOOOO


----------



## sm4him

10 is probably about my cut-off anyway. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


>


you have a fascination with wine


----------



## snowbear

PEEPS, The PEEPS Chick Shape and the PEEPS Bunny Shape are registered trademarks of Just Born, Inc.


----------



## sm4him

astroNikon said:


> B-I-N-G-O
> B-I-N-G-O
> B-I-N-G-O
> AND BINGO WAS HIS NAME .. OOOOOO


Coulda had FOUR posts out of that!


----------



## astroNikon

did you know that wines are made from grapes


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> B-I-N-G-O
> B-I-N-G-O
> B-I-N-G-O
> AND BINGO WAS HIS NAME .. OOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda had FOUR posts out of that!
Click to expand...

yeah but I' limited by that stupid 45 second limit .. i had to wait an extra 7 seconds just to post this


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

and grapes like the sunshine


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

21 posts away from 15,000!

or less...since several posts happened while I was waiting out the delay.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> 10 is probably about my cut-off anyway. I need my beauty sleep.



Awwww, you're perfect, just the way you are.


----------



## astroNikon

and guess what ....

wait .. wait .. wait for it ...

sunlight usually occurs during the day.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

My  baloney has a first name . . . Oh, I did that one already.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

did you know when there's a Red moon, it's actually the moon's fart catching on fire that you see the color cast from


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> and guess what ....
> 
> wait .. wait .. wait for it ...
> 
> sunlight usually occurs during the day.



And at night, near the rotational poles, at certain seasons.


----------



## astroNikon

5 more pages


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 is probably about my cut-off anyway. I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, you're perfect, just the way you are.
Click to expand...

  That's why you're my BF...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and guess what ....
> 
> wait .. wait .. wait for it ...
> 
> sunlight usually occurs during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at night, near the rotational poles, at certain seasons.
Click to expand...

ding
ding
ding 

you get an extra 2 points for that answer


----------



## snowbear

My desk is also my dawing table . . .


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

. . . the top tilts to make drawing easier. . .


----------



## sm4him

Sooooo close...


----------



## astroNikon

brings back memories eh?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

. . . on my desk/drawing table I have a small basket . . .


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

. . . It's a Longerberger . . .


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> . . . the top tilts to make drawing easier. . .



I used to have a really nice drawing table.

Now my youngest son, the artist, has a really nice drawing table.

It's the same table.  Just in better hands now.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

. . . I use it to hold my pens, pencils and an X-Acto knife . . .


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> . . . It's a Longerberger . . .



Huh. I thought they only made baskets.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## sm4him

Almost there...to 15,000 anyway.


----------



## snowbear

. . . I also have a plastic box thing with a  grid of square holes . . .


----------



## astroNikon

FW-97 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

. . . It's used for holding colored markers. . .


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> . . . I also have a plastic box thing with a  grid of square holes . . .


that made me snort


----------



## snowbear

. . .at the moment, I also have a bunch of other crap . . .


----------



## Gary A.

Astro, my old g/f's:





Sandy


----------



## astroNikon

we're over 1,000 pages now too


----------



## sm4him

TWO PAGES LEFT, LBers!!!!


----------



## snowbear

. . . a roll of artist's tape . . .


----------



## sm4him

I'm starting to do the Happy Dance!!


----------



## Gary A.

Patrice


----------



## snowbear

. . . a ceramic coaster that I painted with a spiral and dots . . .


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Astro, my old g/f's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy


better than the 4 legged variety you showed earlier


----------



## Gary A.

Kelly


----------



## sm4him

Or maybe it's just the "Oh Sweet Goodness, thank the Heavens This Ordeal is almost OVER" Dance.


----------



## snowbear

. . . some paint, a sketch pad, brushes and a calculator.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Patrice


Monica Patrice Lewinsky ?


----------



## Gary A.

Patrice


----------



## sm4him

It's really pretty lame how excited I am about seeing this to its conclusion!


----------



## Gary A.

Nope Patrice Garner.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Patrice


nice photographic artistry

you should really consider going into photography


----------



## Gary A.

Sandy


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Nope Patrice Garner.


yeah.
what's her phone number then if you know that's her ?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice
> 
> 
> 
> nice photographic artistry
> 
> you should really consider going into photography
Click to expand...

I've given it some thought.


----------



## astroNikon

An older day ..


----------



## sm4him

Gary A. said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice
> 
> 
> 
> nice photographic artistry
> 
> you should really consider going into photography
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've given it some thought.
Click to expand...


Gonna just wait and see how things develop?


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope Patrice Garner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.
> what's her phone number then if you know that's her ?
Click to expand...

760.XXX.XXXX


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## sm4him

ARE WE THERE YET???


----------



## Gary A.

Wanna make fun of my shorts?


----------



## sm4him

I hope we're almost there, because I gotta...well...you know...


----------



## astroNikon

The old days


----------



## sm4him

AND....IT IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary A.

The guy on the right is Bob Lachman, another Times photog.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Wanna make fun of my shorts?


Maybe we can make fun of the long tube socks instead

or that archiac camera doohickie


----------



## Gary A.

Fini?


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> AND....IT IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!!


you're finished on the toilet ??

did you get on your laptop whilst in the bathroom?


----------



## astroNikon

back when I had a chance ...


----------



## Gary A.

^5 to all you Leaderboarders.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> The guy on the right is Bob Lachman, another Times photog.


who's kewl Schwinn back was that in the background ?


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> back when I had a chance ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 88437


You were the king... maybe the queen ...


----------



## sm4him

We done did it!!!

Our mommas would be so proud.

Our fathers would mostly just shake their heads and mumble something about the fall of civilization as we know it...


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> We done did it!!!
> 
> Our mommas would be so proud.
> 
> Our fathers would mostly just shake their heads and mumble something about the fall of civilization as we know it...


what did we do ?


----------



## astroNikon

plug the toilet ...
our parents wouldn't be proud of that


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the right is Bob Lachman, another Times photog.
> 
> 
> 
> who's kewl Schwinn back was that in the background ?
Click to expand...

LOL ... this was a LA Times B.A.D. Society event at Venice Beach. (Biking & Dining)


----------



## sm4him

I'm done, LBers! Thank you for an awesome month of postwhoring, and getting to know each of you better. Let's never ever do this again, eh?

I'll "see" you around on the forums, but as far as *I* am concerned this thread is now:


----------



## astroNikon

FW-98 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

ACHOO!
(rolls over, goes to sleep)


----------



## astroNikon

sm4him said:


> I'm done, LBers! Thank you for an awesome month of postwhoring, and getting to know each of you better. Let's never ever do this again, eh?
> 
> I'll "see" you around on the forums, but as far as *I* am concerned this thread is now:
> 
> View attachment 88440


this thread is Sadomasochism ??


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

or


----------



## astroNikon




----------



## astroNikon

FW-100 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

To be fair, if we wanted to get 1000 pages in a month, we need to hit 1005.

Just sayin.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So it we try really hard...


----------



## Stradawhovious

We can do it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

GO TEAM!


----------



## Stradawhovious

WOooo HOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Step it up folks!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Damn trick or treaters.  Just had a couple teenagers that didnt even bother dressing up.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> To be fair, if we wanted to get 1000 pages in a month, we need to hit 1005.
> 
> Just sayin.


What the crap?


----------



## Stradawhovious

I took their candy and slammed the door in their face.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Now Im staring at them through the window eating their candy in front of them.


----------



## Gary A.

*Pomona





*


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, if we wanted to get 1000 pages in a month, we need to hit 1005.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> What the crap?
Click to expand...

On oct 1st we were on page 5 of this thread.

Just sayin.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Sooooooooo cloooooooooose....


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Who the crap is deleting their posts??

I call foul!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Who the crap is deleting their posts??
> 
> I call foul!


Maybe Charlie ... pm him ... tell him to put them back.


----------



## Stradawhovious

We were so close!

[Sniffle]


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the crap is deleting their posts??
> 
> I call foul!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Charlie ... pm him ... tell him to put them back.
Click to expand...



Meh... I care a lot less than I lead on.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Still deleting?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Probably an angry moderator.

Crazy power hungry mods...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

So sad.

Not really.

But kinda.


More booze.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Well, I quit.  We came close.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

We're going back up ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Are we back on track?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

On pace for 1005?


----------



## Gary A.

It is a roller coaster... keep on posting I gotta eat ...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Eat up... i will hold down the fort.


----------



## Stradawhovious

XRAY2 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_7609 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradsmoke1 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_5519 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

skyline1 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_4233 B&amp;W by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

I see 1005 ... one more for luck.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_4148 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

back to 1004


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_4027 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

I see 1005 again.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_3875 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_2966-2 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

They have begun deleting again...


----------



## Gary A.

*Catalina Island, California*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_2084 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_2711 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_9204 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

DSC_6465 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

180mm f5.6 by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Same FL&amp;A close by Stradawhovious, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Wow... someone very obviously doesn't want us to hit our goal...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Little Tokyo*
Los Angeles, California


----------



## Stradawhovious

Well, my phone is dead.  Might as well let the baby have their bottle.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Wait....  1005!  We win.  No matter what happens now. We win.


----------



## Gary A.

^5 @ John


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Stradawhovious

Now that I posted photographic evidence of us hitting 1005 pages, the baby can have their bottle...

AND SUCK IT.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Cookie & Val*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Ava M.*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

1000+!!!!! WE DID IT!!!

Sorry I missed it but I did get some pictures. I'm only posting from my phone to post those shots and then I'll switch to the netbook.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Hey Leo!


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

According to John, we need to hit 1005 pages in order to properly break 1000.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leo!



Hey, Tio!


----------



## Gary A.

Some bastard is deleting posts.


----------



## Gary A.

Mary Lou and I arte enjoying a great bottle of Marimar Estate Pinot Noir, 2010.


----------



## limr

It had started to drizzle and my hair is awful but I'm posting it anyway because that's how much I love y'all.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> View attachment 88446
> 
> It had started to drizzle and my hair is awful but I'm posting it anyway because that's how much I love y'all.


LOL ... we all love you too.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

Hey I am in NY too. About 2 hrs north.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

*Hollywood Doors*

*



*


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Wine is very helpful on Halloween. It deadens ones sensory perceptions and the pain.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

We falling back.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Hey I am in NY too. About 2 hrs north.



Really? Where?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Okay, I'll catch up later and postwhore now. Half an hour to go before midnight here!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I am in NY too. About 2 hrs north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where?
Click to expand...



Catskills


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88446
> 
> It had started to drizzle and my hair is awful but I'm posting it anyway because that's how much I love y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we all love you too.
Click to expand...


Awwww


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I am in NY too. About 2 hrs north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catskills
Click to expand...


Buzz and I ran in the other direction this weekend. Saw lots of fun costumes tonight. Getting out of Dodge before the marathon on Sunday, though.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Shot a roll of Tri-X and a roll of HP5+ that I'll push to 1600.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

We walked for a long time.

A lot of so much hurt on the feets.


----------



## Gary A.

What developer do you use for the pushed film?


----------



## runnah

Should cone north. The city is cool but way too loud.


----------



## Gary A.

Not that Starbucks stuff.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> What developer do you use for the pushed film?



Caffenol. Same developer I always use.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Should cone north. The city is cool but way too loud.



We do go north a lot. But we have a free place to stay in the city and it's good street shooting, so it's nice to come down here sometimes.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Not that Starbucks stuff.



Starbucks is too good for Caffenol! The cheaper the instant coffee the better for developing.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Developed in Caffenol!


----------



## limr

Still my favorite selfie.


----------



## limr

Stop being a jag off and deleting posts.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Stop being a jag off and deleting posts.


Is that just a generalized statement or to a specific someone?


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

We're going backwards.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a jag off and deleting posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just a generalized statement or to a specific someone?
Click to expand...


Whoever it is that is deleting the posts.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> We're going backwards.



Yup we are.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a jag off and deleting posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just a generalized statement or to a specific someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever it is that is deleting the posts.
Click to expand...

I think it's Charlie. There are no Snowbear posts up to page 33, then I stopped looking.


----------



## limr

I have at least since learned how to hold a camera properly.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being a jag off and deleting posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just a generalized statement or to a specific someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoever it is that is deleting the posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's Charlie. There are no Snowbear posts up to page 33, then I stopped looking.
Click to expand...


Ah, I remember he said he was going to delete them, but I didn't realize he was going to delete them already.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!


Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
Click to expand...


Without the postwhoring pressure!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the postwhoring pressure!
Click to expand...

Exactly. No Gary pixs.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the postwhoring pressure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. No Gary pixs.
Click to expand...


Or mine or anyone's unless we feel like a few here or there!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the postwhoring pressure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. No Gary pixs.
Click to expand...


The coffee shop has been in the works for about a week.  I'll start it in the morning.

I'll quit deleting for a week or two, then I'm taking out my garbage.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Hey Charlie ... according to John we need to hit 1005 in order to actually hit 1000 pages in one month.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

It's at 1005.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the postwhoring pressure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. No Gary pixs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coffee shop has been in the works for about a week.  I'll start it in the morning.
> 
> I'll quit deleting for a week or two, then I'm taking out my garbage.
Click to expand...


Okay, just don't delete posts from page 967 or so until I get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> It's at 1005.



Mission accomplished!


----------



## snowbear

Keep doing what you do best and I'm sure you'll get to 1010!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda going to miss Leaderboard in the midst of my relief that it's over!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... maybe we should create the "Leaderboard Lounge" thread ... just to hang out and chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the postwhoring pressure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. No Gary pixs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coffee shop has been in the works for about a week.  I'll start it in the morning.
> 
> I'll quit deleting for a week or two, then I'm taking out my garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, just don't delete posts from page 967 or so until I get caught up tomorrow.
Click to expand...



I'm going to hold off, but I'll work from the beginning.  I'm around 60, I think - I killed off about 200 - so the thread actually got to 1015, or so.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Well, as for me, I'm going to say my final Leaderboard good night and farewell, my weird warped wonderful Leaderboard family of crazies!!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I went away for a bit, then couldn't remember where I left off, so I'm working backwards from 100


----------



## Gary A.

Boa noite Leo.


----------



## snowbear

Goodnight Lenny, sweet dreams.  Look for the coffee shop in the AM.

Oh, does this mean I have to stop mindlessly flirting?


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Boa noite Leo.



Boa noite, Tio!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Goodnight Lenny, sweet dreams.  Look for the coffee shop in the AM.
> 
> Oh, does this mean I have to stop mindlessly flirting?



Never! 

See you over coffee!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> Hey Charlie ... according to John we need to hit 1005 in order to actually hit 1000 pages in one month.



John?


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charlie ... according to John we need to hit 1005 in order to actually hit 1000 pages in one month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John?
Click to expand...

I thought you were John.


----------



## Stradawhovious

So that's it for the leaderboard thread, huh?

Well I guess it was a good run.

[sniffle]


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> So that's it for the leaderboard thread, huh?
> 
> Well I guess it was a good run.
> 
> [sniffle]


you can keep posting
you started it !!

there's still the 20,000 mark
as long as certain people don't keep deleting their posts from here


----------



## astroNikon

That's a dificult number to top .. 5139
previous month was 642


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it for the leaderboard thread, huh?
> 
> Well I guess it was a good run.
> 
> [sniffle]
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep posting
> you started it !!
> 
> there's still the 20,000 mark
> as long as certain people don't keep deleting their posts from here
Click to expand...

 

Yeah, but I'm just one man.  That's a lot of work, and I'm lazy.


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it for the leaderboard thread, huh?
> 
> Well I guess it was a good run.
> 
> [sniffle]
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep posting
> you started it !!
> 
> there's still the 20,000 mark
> as long as certain people don't keep deleting their posts from here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I'm just one man.  That's a lot of work, and I'm lazy.
Click to expand...

well grab a cup, or several pots of coffee, and get back to postwhoring.  Show everyone how it *should* be done (assuming Gary doesn't blitzkreig everyone again).


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> well grab a cup, or several pots of coffee, and get back to postwhoring.  Show everyone how it *should* be done (assuming Gary doesn't blitzkreig everyone again).


 

I'm pretty sure Gary is officially retired from this thread.  Everyone went over to the "Coffee House" thread, which is basically leaderboard Jr.

Well, back to posting about photography!


----------



## astroNikon

Coffee House ... I don't drink coffee .. guess I can't join that thread.  Unless they server Hot Chocolate.


----------



## astroNikon

Did you notice the Title Gary A got ... Top Poster of the Month !!
and I heard he got a box of a dozen free fresh of the assembly line donuts being delivered to him by ground post delivery from Pennsylvania to California.


----------



## bribrius

suppose I can visit both leadboard and coffee house. I basically just sit in the back corner of the room and watch it unfold anyway so I wont be much of a distraction..


----------



## astroNikon

bribrius said:


> suppose I can visit both leadboard and coffee house. I basically just sit in the back corner of the room and watch it unfold anyway so I wont be much of a distraction..


I didn't know the Coffee House existed until the other day.


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> suppose I can visit both leadboard and coffee house. I basically just sit in the back corner of the room and watch it unfold anyway so I wont be much of a distraction..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Coffee House existed until the other day.
Click to expand...

I think Charlie created it. A place for us to retire, a place to rest out broken fingers and feeble minds.


----------



## snowbear

<<Resurrection>>


----------



## pgriz

Uh oh.  Charlie.  You know you shouldn't have.


----------



## tirediron

I know I left my box of forum locks around here someplace....


----------



## o hey tyler

inb4lock


----------



## snerd

Lenny and Sharon! Run and hide!! It's happening again!!


----------



## Gary A.

... It ... L I V E S ....


----------



## snerd

The dude abides.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

snerd said:


> The dude abides.



Time for a caucasian.


----------



## Derrel

No, srsly, I need some deets on this job opp thingy...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

May bump.

_Me and Paul_  Willie Nelson.


----------



## Gary A.

You know you're goin' to Hell for this.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> You know you're goin' to Hell for this.


I had to do it.  Now I'm good until June.


----------



## Gary A.

... you gotta scratch that itch.


----------



## limr

For


----------



## limr

jam's


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> You know you're goin' to Hell for this.


Just make sure you hold the door for him, okay?


----------



## limr

sake,

(21 seconds)

(11 seconds)

(1 second)


----------



## limr

Charlie!

(18 seconds)

(9 seconds)


----------



## limr




----------



## pgriz

Lenny, them's bad habits.  We'll have to sign you up for the 12-step program.


----------



## snowbear

(Having done the damage, slinks out of the building, laughing maniacally)  Goodnight, folks.


----------



## snerd

snowbear said:


> (Having done the damage, slinks out of the building, laughing maniacally)  Goodnight, folks.


----------



## pixmedic

Morning bump!


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Morning bump!



Speed bump.



cmw3_d40_3753_72.jpg by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

Fist bump


----------



## limr

Hairy belly bump!


----------



## mmaria

what!!!???


Leaderboard again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixmedic

mmaria said:


> what!!!???
> 
> 
> Leaderboard again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YES!


----------



## mmaria

pixmedic said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> what!!!???
> 
> 
> Leaderboard again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
Click to expand...

Who did that!!!!!!?????

*sweet sweet memories


----------



## pixmedic

mmaria said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> what!!!???
> 
> 
> Leaderboard again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did that!!!!!!?????
> 
> *sweet sweet memories
Click to expand...

No idea


----------



## astroNikon

.


----------



## bribrius

post #......................


----------



## minicoop1985

This thread...


----------



## astroNikon

this thread never did make it to a thousand pages ...

just some more Informative information for  Ms. Limr ....


----------



## limr

astroNikon said:


> this thread never did make it to a thousand pages ...
> 
> just some more Informative information for  Ms. Limr ....



But it did. Then Charlie deleted his posts and brought it back down to the 800s.

I do like being informed


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread never did make it to a thousand pages ...
> 
> just some more Informative information for  Ms. Limr ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it did. Then Charlie deleted his posts and brought it back down to the 800s.
> 
> I do like being informed
Click to expand...

Oh yeah

but like a falling tree in a forest
If charlie deletes his posts, did he actually ever say anything ?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Aww, snuggly pup   Was this guy your rescue from a little while ago?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Aww, snuggly pup   Was this guy your rescue from a little while ago?


Yup


----------



## limr

Looks like he's adjusted just fine


----------



## Gary A.

Dogs are just great.


----------



## Gary A.

So ... are we to make a run at page 1,000?


----------



## pixmedic

No idea


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> So ... are we to make a run at page 1,000?



My OCD totally wants to make a run at 1,000 pages. But Charlie has to promise not to delete his this time so we can actually keep it at 1,000!

I say no time pressure, though. Can't handle the stress.


----------



## Gary A.

If


----------



## Gary A.

we're gonna make a run,


----------



## Gary A.

we should do it the old fashion way of postwhoring ...


----------



## Gary A.

pedal to the metal ...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Precisely!


----------



## limr

Okay, then...


----------



## limr

let's...


----------



## limr

jammin'...


----------



## limr

do this!


----------



## limr




----------



## Designer

I'm not willing to assist...


----------



## Designer

..you all.


----------



## limr

Oh suuuuure


----------



## Gary A.

Okay 1,000 jammin' pages.


----------



## Gary A.

I went to Costco and purchased my vodka for the orange liqueur. Now I am off to find a cooking store to get an appropriate container to age the stuff.


----------



## Gary A.

I even printed out a clever little recipe I found. It isn't very hard to make.


----------



## pgriz

I thought <hiccup>


----------



## pgriz

<hiccup>


----------



## pgriz

Need a glass of water  <hiccup> <hiccup>


----------



## pgriz

Darn.  <HICcup>


----------



## pgriz

Hiccups are caused by the cross signals between your <hiccup> vagus nerve and your <hiccup> phrenic nerves...  <hiccup>


----------



## pgriz

Ok.  Drank a glass of water, slowly.... sip glug sip glug...  I think the hiccups are gone.


Yes.

They are.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> but like a falling tree in a forest
> If charlie deletes his posts, did he actually ever say anything ?


What?  I don't know what you are talking about.  I never posted anything here until a couple days ago.  And if my Background Investigator call, you never heard anything about me posting anything to . . . to . . . what's the name of this thread?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> But Charlie has to promise not to delete his this time so we can actually keep it at 1,000!.



See #13213.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, screw it.

Leaderboard, my Leaderboard
I am feared of you, not
Your dudes are all happening
Your chicks are all


----------



## snowbear

Saturday, we will be going to DC again.


----------



## snowbear

We will take Metro (the train, not the bus)


----------



## snowbear

Our stops are:


----------



## snowbear

Start at Branch Ave


----------



## snowbear

then Suitland


----------



## snowbear

then Naylor Rd


----------



## snowbear

These are on the green line, by the way.


----------



## snowbear

then Southern Ave


----------



## snowbear

then Congress Heights


----------



## snowbear

then Anacostia


----------



## snowbear

then Navy Yard-Ballpark


----------



## snowbear

then Waterfront


----------



## snowbear

L'Enfant Plaza where we transfer to the blue, orange or silver line


----------



## snowbear

then finally Smithsonian


----------



## snowbear

After the Smithsonian thing, we will go to the art store.


----------



## snowbear

Start at Smithsonian


----------



## snowbear

Federal Triangle


----------



## snowbear

then Metro Center


----------



## snowbear

and end at McPherson Square.


----------



## snowbear

Then after the art store, we'll get back on Metro to come home.


----------



## snowbear

The same stations, but reversed order.


----------



## pgriz

So Charlie, do you have a 20-second timer working?


----------



## snowbear

No, I just count then hit it.  I'm running about six seconds fast, I suppose.


----------



## snowbear

For the monologues, I compose on Notepad then copy & paste


----------



## snowbear

over and over again.


----------



## limr

Oh, Leaderboard, you're back!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Oh, Leaderboard, you're back!


Like a bad penny (as my father used to say)


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Oh, Leaderboard, you're back!


Baby got back?


----------



## pgriz

I think the "babe" just popped in.  So don't do anything to spook her.  You did that to Mishele, and she still hasn't "come back" yet.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> I think the "babe" just popped in.  So don't do anything to spook her.  You did that to Mishele, and she still hasn't "come back" yet.


All I did was paint her thing.


----------



## snowbear

. . . and she _loved_ it.


----------



## bribrius

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "babe" just popped in.  So don't do anything to spook her.  You did that to Mishele, and she still hasn't "come back" yet.
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was paint her thing.
Click to expand...


You'd think that if she loved it, she'd be back for more...


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> I think the "babe" just popped in.  So don't do anything to spook her.  You did that to Mishele, and she still hasn't "come back" yet.


----------



## Gary A.

I've been busy.


----------



## Gary A.

Made a Costco run.


----------



## Gary A.

I made some barbacoa with herbs and peppers from the yard.


----------



## Gary A.

I think it came out well. Toss it in the slow cooker so it was more like a spicy pot roast seep in wine.


----------



## Gary A.

I've made some orange liqueur.


----------



## Gary A.

Two bottles worth.


----------



## minicoop1985

Wow did I get f*cking sunburned today... All over... Wife ran with the lobster jokes.


----------



## Gary A.

The bottles are in the garage.


----------



## Gary A.

In 30 days I'm popin' the seals.


----------



## Gary A.

Made a run to Bed, Bath and Beyond for some bottles for the liqueur and new peelers for the oranges.


----------



## Gary A.

I fed my bread starter.


----------



## Gary A.

Some parade stuff:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

CCCCCCCOMBOBREAKER


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

I've done enough damage for one day.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## astroNikon

Wow
People are spamming this thread !!

What has the world come to?


----------



## pixmedic

TGIP!


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> TGIP!


Next week (for MLW).


----------



## limr

Okay, I'm bored.


----------



## limr

It's time to postwhore.


----------



## limr

Want some candy, little girl?




rs Creepy stalker by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

C'mon, you know you want some candy. I've got some in my candy house. C'mon...




rs Creepy stalker outside doll house by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Don't worry, little girl! I'll save you!




rs Santa&#x27;s nose by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Giving candy to a little girl? Uncle Sam does NOT want you!




rs Creepy Uncle Sam by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

And the girl flew away with Santa and his reindeer that were parked and waiting for him.




rs No vehicles by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

that's just creepy


----------



## astroNikon

the first 2 gave me the heebie-jeebies


----------



## limr

Totally, right? That place was creepy for sure. Which of course meant I took a bunch of pictures  The rest of them haven't been developed yet.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

One of my students had a t-shirt on the other day that said "I have 99 problems." I'm starting to think there is a reference in there that I'm not getting.


----------



## limr

Ah, Google hath the answer!

It's Jay-Z. 

No wonder I had no idea what it was.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

No...


----------



## limr

One


----------



## limr

must


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

postwhore.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

I


----------



## limr

Cats.




Day 208 - Euro kitty 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Love


----------



## limr

Day 208 - Euro kitty 1 at door by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday

memes


----------



## limr

Day 208 - Euro kitty 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Day 208 - Euro kitty 3 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Day 208 - Euro kitty 4 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

waday said:


> View attachment 100641



It's very quiet in here and I just guffawed at this one. Ooops


----------



## limr

Day 208 - Euro kitty 6 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very quiet in here and I just guffawed at this one. Ooops
Click to expand...

That is one of my favorites..


----------



## limr

Day 215 - Dubrovnik kitty by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 215 - Sipan kitty on garbage can by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 215 - Uncooperative kitty by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Day 229 - Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Day 194 - Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snerd

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Day 152 - Obidos Cat from print by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Close-up!




Day 142 - Obidos cat closeup by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Day 137 - Mouse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Cat scan.




Day 130 - Zelda cat scan by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## waday

limr said:


>


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Apparently we do


----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Well, I resist, but the rest of you hosers might not:


----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Heh...nerd memes


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 100668



D'oh!


----------



## waday




----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## limr

Okay, beeyotches, I need to go get me a sammich.


----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## waday

pixmedic said:


>


They Might Be Giants did a cover of that song.. And it made me think of this one (simply because of TMBG):


----------



## limr

Went into town for some nosh and a walk. A train was pulling into the station.


----------



## limr

Stopped by the little beach on the river.


----------



## limr

Mama and Papa Goose did not like me on the beach. They came after me.


----------



## waday

Work is boring today. It usually isn't the most exciting, but this week has been eternal.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Work is boring today. It usually isn't the most exciting, but this week has been eternal.



Same here. Can't even tell you how much I want to go home! Still have 1.5 hours


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work is boring today. It usually isn't the most exciting, but this week has been eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Can't even tell you how much I want to go home! Still have 1.5 hours
Click to expand...

I have an hour. But, this office is so quiet, I may end up leaving a tad early.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Went into town for some nosh and a walk. A train was pulling into the station.
> 
> View attachment 100686


I miss being in an area with trains as public transportation. Or, even an area that had decent public transportation.


----------



## waday

I


----------



## waday

am


----------



## limr




----------



## waday

bored


----------



## waday

The wife turned me onto this song this morning:


----------



## waday

Speaking of 'pennies'...


----------



## limr

It's a nice song.

I played this for my class the other night:


----------



## waday




----------



## limr

I loved this  band but could never understand a damn word the singer was saying.


----------



## waday

Love Regina Spektor.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I loved this  band but could never understand a damn word the singer was saying.


Hahaha.. I used to LOVE that song. (I still partly do...)


----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

Ok, this is the last one for me today. At least while I'm at work:


----------



## pixmedic

A Buddhist goes over to a hot dog vendor and says "make me one with everything"


----------



## Gary A.

It rained today.


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> It rained today.


  J'espère que vous avez eu vôtre gilet de sauvetage deja preparé?  

It's going to rain here tomorrow.  Maybe.  I think I will take the kayak out even though the water's still damn cold.  But I'll look cool (or totally geeky) in my full-body wetsuit.  Might even do my first practice rolls.  Maybe.  And then again, maybe sanity will prevail and I'll get the easy chair out and just admire the lake.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## minicoop1985

It was supposed to rain here. Didn't.

All day on location photoshoots can be fun, actually.


----------



## pixmedic

Woot! It's the weekend. And I'm at the start of a 36+ hour shift!


----------



## limr

Ouch! I wish you easy calls and down time for postwhoring


----------



## pixmedic

Hopefully


----------



## terri

ugh.   I couldn't do what you do, Jason.   Kudos to you, Mr First Responder-type person!


----------



## Gary A.

Bien sur. Les gilets de sauvetage et a faire de la plongee pendant peut-etre 6.35mm d'humidite.


----------



## Gary A.

How about some dog photos ...


----------



## Gary A.

JACA Akita-Shiba Dog Show-


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Another surprise in DC this week: A youth group from Greenland performing some Inuit dances and songs. 

I'll post a pic or two when I get home in a couple of hours.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Another surprise in DC this week: A youth group from Greenland performing some Inuit dances and songs.
> 
> I'll post a pic or two when I get home in a couple of hours.


That sound interesting ... do they have dogs?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Today's floor show at the Smithsonian:
The Uummannaq Greenland Youth Ensemble




cmw3_d40_6115 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_6118 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another surprise in DC this week: A youth group from Greenland performing some Inuit dances and songs.
> 
> I'll post a pic or two when I get home in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sound interesting ... do they have dogs?
Click to expand...

No dogs.  Today's floor show


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 100761


I see were practicing safety with the sharps!


----------



## snowbear

Oh, NOW I see.  Nail gun mishap.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Oh, NOW I see.  Nail gun mishap.


Nailed it


----------



## snowbear

Through & through.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Through & through.


He missed the double tap tho


----------



## snowbear

Museum rock is watching you.


----------



## pgriz

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 100761



Ugh.  Looks like a framing nail.  Guy was probably holding a piece of wood in his right hand, manipulating the gun with his left, and if he's a rightie, then not having a very precise placement.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Ouch!


----------



## pgriz

From the relative smoothness of his hands and nails, I'd say he's not accustomed to hard physical work.  Weekend warrior?


----------



## limr

I'm getting all woozy just glancing at those pictures.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I'm getting all woozy just glancing at those pictures.


Then look at this one, instead!



cmw3_d40_6118 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Time to get more pages ... another photo run:

The Peace March

A friend owns a doughnut shop in one of the poorer sections of Los Angeles. They were robbed and my friend's brother wrestled with the robber and was fatally stabbed. The community organized a Peace March as both a stand against violence and in memory of Andy Ung.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Got us closer. Now only 99 pages to go.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Really  powerful pictures, Tio.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Really  powerful pictures, Tio.


Thank you ... it was a tough shoot and not a pleasant experience.


----------



## snerd

Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## limr

I see they're giving you the good drugs, Snerd baby!


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really  powerful pictures, Tio.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ... it was wasn't a pleasant experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> I see they're giving you the good drugs, Snerd baby!


I always give the good drugs!


----------



## limr

Saw the documentary about Kurt Cobain a few nights ago (on HBO - "Montage of Heck" - it was good.) Ever since then, I've been listening to Nirvana. I was just a smidgen too old for them to be the voice of my disaffected teenaged years, but they were certainly included in the soundtrack for my disaffected early 20s. Then late 20s. Then 30s. Now 40s. In other words, they are my go-to for angry music.

Still remember when this song exploded through all the crappy....dare I say _vanilla?..._pop music of the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> Saw the documentary about Kurt Cobain a few nights ago (on HBO - "Montage of Heck" - it was good.) Ever since then, I've been listening to Nirvana. I was just a smidgen too old for them to be the voice of my disaffected teenaged years, but they were certainly included in the soundtrack for my disaffected early 20s. Then late 20s. Then 30s. Now 40s. In other words, they are my go-to for angry music.
> 
> Still remember when this song exploded through all the crappy....dare I say _vanilla?..._pop music of the late 80s/early 90s.


I really enjoyed the documentary.


----------



## minicoop1985

My go to for angry music has always been Green Day's Dookie, AKA before they sucked.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the documentary about Kurt Cobain a few nights ago (on HBO - "Montage of Heck" - it was good.) Ever since then, I've been listening to Nirvana. I was just a smidgen too old for them to be the voice of my disaffected teenaged years, but they were certainly included in the soundtrack for my disaffected early 20s. Then late 20s. Then 30s. Now 40s. In other words, they are my go-to for angry music.
> 
> Still remember when this song exploded through all the crappy....dare I say _vanilla?..._pop music of the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the documentary.
Click to expand...


Me too. I thought it was really well done. Here's an interview with the director. He explains some things that didn't exactly come through perhaps as clearly as they could have, but overall I still say he did a good job: Interview With Brett Morgen Director Of Kurt Cobain Montage Of Heck NPR

I found it interesting that Dave Grohl wasn't in it at all, but perhaps that was because Courtney Love _was _in it (of course she was - her daughter was the executive producer after all.)


----------



## limr

Huh...it seems that Dave Grohl was interviewed but too late to make the final cut of the movie: NME News Montage Of Heck director explains Dave Grohl s absence from Kurt Cobain film NME.COM

However, I still think that doesn't tell the whole story. It says the director approached him for an interview in April 2014, which is also, coincidentally? supposedly when Courtney Love and Dave Grohl finally made up and stopped fighting. Dave and Courtney Keep Nirvana s Rock Hall induction Drama-Free Rolling Stone


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Nothing like a little cheese with your coffee on a Monday morning...


----------



## limr

And then there is this, which I can not stop watching...because everything is better in slow-mo.


----------



## Gary A.

My generation of angry music, Country Joe McDonald and the Fish at Woodstock. Angry music with a tune.

(If you don't like the 'F' word or if you don't like some nudity, after the song ... then don't click on the video.)


----------



## astroNikon

This thread is rolling along I see .. Big Wheels keep on rolling ... sounds like a song ?!?!


----------



## limr




----------



## pgriz

It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.



Did I miss something?


----------



## astroNikon

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
Click to expand...

this thread ?
maybe just the stupidity part lol


----------



## pixmedic

astroNikon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this thread ?
> maybe just the stupidity part lol
Click to expand...


what?
you dont like videos of corgi puppies?!?


----------



## limr

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former."
--Albert Einstein


----------



## limr

WHO DOESN'T LIKE VIDEOS OF CORGI PUPPIES???


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
Click to expand...


I was thinking about the protest songs that Gary put up.  The Viet Nam war makes less and less sense as time goes on.  And yet we continue getting into wars, and none of them result in any kind of betterment of mankind.  So that was why I was musing about stupidity and messing up.


----------



## waday

I love corgi puppies!

Also, my favorite moment of X-Files.. Mulder's scream:


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> WHO DOESN'T LIKE VIDEOS OF CORGI PUPPIES???




Shhh...  we do.  But if you shout, you'll scare them.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the protest songs that Gary put up.  The Viet Nam war makes less and less sense as time goes on.  And yet we continue getting into wars, and none of them result in any kind of betterment of mankind.  So that was why I was musing about stupidity and messing up.
Click to expand...


Ah, got it. I haven't watched the video yet because I'm still here proctoring an exam and it wouldn't really go over well if I suddenly started playing music. Ironically, the subject of their essay exam this time is, in fact, music!


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the protest songs that Gary put up.  The Viet Nam war makes less and less sense as time goes on.  And yet we continue getting into wars, and none of them result in any kind of betterment of mankind.  So that was why I was musing about stupidity and messing up.
Click to expand...

The Vietnam War never made sense. This war was the single spark which ignited, many many movements in the US. Ultimately, I think, the Vietnam War is the root cause that broke or at the least severely damaged the covenant between the government and the governed. "Question Authority" was a repeated theme.


----------



## Gary A.

If there were Corgi pups in Vietnam ... there wouldn't have been a war.


----------



## minicoop1985

limr said:


> Ah, got it. I haven't watched the video yet because I'm still here proctoring an exam and it wouldn't really go over well if I suddenly started playing music. Ironically, the subject of their essay exam this time is, in fact, music!



So if you're a doctor of proctoring, does that make you a Proctologist?


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got it. I haven't watched the video yet because I'm still here proctoring an exam and it wouldn't really go over well if I suddenly started playing music. Ironically, the subject of their essay exam this time is, in fact, music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're a doctor of proctoring, does that make you a Proctologist?
Click to expand...


Sorry, that one was too much of a stretch!


----------



## pixmedic

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a very sad way, that the truths we thought we knew became half-truths, and then lies as time went on.  And yet, we're still messing up.  It seems that the greatest endowment we humans have is our (apparently bottomless) reserve of stupidity and self-deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the protest songs that Gary put up.  The Viet Nam war makes less and less sense as time goes on.  And yet we continue getting into wars, and none of them result in any kind of betterment of mankind.  So that was why I was musing about stupidity and messing up.
Click to expand...


----------



## pixmedic

or, if you prefer the original....


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Heh heh heh...teacher memes! Because it's my last day in the classroom until September.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

And yes, I teach adults.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## waday

limr said:


>


That was my physics teacher. He would repeat it, verbatim. I guess he had it memorized. It was one of those times where dropping the textbook on the floor explained physics better.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my physics teacher. He would repeat it, verbatim. I guess he had it memorized. It was one of those times where dropping the textbook on the floor explained physics better.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've had those teachers. On the other hand, I've also had students who said they don't understand when what I've told them was, "The answers are on the next page."


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my physics teacher. He would repeat it, verbatim. I guess he had it memorized. It was one of those times where dropping the textbook on the floor explained physics better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've had those teachers. On the other hand, I've also had students who said they don't understand when what I've told them was, "The answers are on the next page."
Click to expand...

That would be me.


----------



## pgriz

There are good teachers, and there are bad teachers.  There are good students and there are bad students.  If the world was fair, the good teachers would get good students, and the bad teachers would get bad students.  But the world isn't fair.  Alas.


----------



## waday

pgriz said:


> There are good teachers, and there are bad teachers.  There are good students and there are bad students.  If the world was fair, the good teachers would get good students, and the bad teachers would get bad students.  But the world isn't fair.  Alas.


It almost seems like the good teachers should get the bad students, since they might learn something from a good teacher. And vice versa. If the good students don't learn anything, you can at least count on them reading the material and learning themselves. I had to do that quite often.


----------



## snerd

Do you really want to hurt me? Yes, we do!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> "Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former."
> --Albert Einstein



The total amount of intelligence on the planet is a constant; the population is increasing.


----------



## pixmedic

snerd said:


> Do you really want to hurt me? Yes, we do!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro




make it hurt so bad, 'cause it feels so good when you stop


----------



## snowbear

My second favorite teacher (right after Leonore)


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> My second favorite teacher (right after Leonore)


----------



## limr

I don't feel tardy.


----------



## limr

Here's my favorite. Well, except it's not because it kind of sucks. But you get the idea.


----------



## waday

This thread is moving too slowly.


----------



## limr

Time...


----------



## limr

to...


----------



## limr

do...


----------



## limr

something...


----------



## limr

about...


----------



## limr

that!


----------



## limr

That was exhausting.


----------



## snowbear

OK.  I'm starting a new painting tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear

Nothing major, just a little 9" x 12" acrylic.


----------



## snowbear

It's of a Canadian goose in flight.


----------



## snowbear

I got a number of reference photos from the royalty-free site I hang out at.


----------



## snowbear

I'll need black paint,


----------



## snowbear

and white paint,


----------



## snowbear

and raw umber paint which is a greyish-brown,


----------



## snowbear

and some cerulean for the background,


----------



## snowbear

and some green paint for the background,


----------



## snowbear

and some Payne's Grey to tone down the green.


----------



## snowbear

Cerulean is light blue;


----------



## snowbear

Some might even call it "sky blue."


----------



## snowbear

I'll use cerulean for the sky.


----------



## snowbear

Some of the Canadian geese that have taken up temporary residence here have hatched their chicks!


----------



## snowbear

I saw little yellow geese chicks on Saturday.


----------



## snowbear

This morning, if they were the same ones, they are a bit bigger and brown.  Little brown fluff-balls.


----------



## snowbear

I should try to get some snapshots of them in the morning.


----------



## limr

Yes, want pictures of goslings!


----------



## snowbear

Zoe is watching something outside.


----------



## limr

Go Charlie, go!


----------



## snowbear

I don't knopw what she sees - her eyes are a helluva lot better than mine.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm watching The Voice and Sawyer just sang a Buffalo Springfield classic "Stop, children, what's that sound". And  ... I felt insulted that this kid could think he could relate to one of the anthems from the Vietnam anti-War movement. Sure, he sang it well ... but it just hit a negative and sensitive chord with me. I remember Vietnam vets being insulted when people who've never been to 'Nam called it 'Nam. I think this felt similar ... it's not worth getting riled up ... but for me, certainly worth noting. And it gave me something to stick in the Leaderboard.


----------



## limr

I can't contribute to the postwhoring tonight because


----------



## snowbear

She doesn't really like to be held, but wanted me to pick her up and pet her, today.


----------



## limr

I have to go to sleep, but


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> She doesn't really like to be held, but wanted me to pick her up and pet her, today.


Twice!


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> She doesn't really like to be held, but wanted me to pick her up and pet her, today.



Awwwww...


----------



## snowbear

Goodnight, Leonore.


----------



## limr

...I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## limr

Good night Charlie!

Good night, Gary!


----------



## snowbear

Good night Gary


----------



## snowbear

Good night, John Boy.


----------



## snowbear

And if there is anyone here that is on my ignore list:


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... Dulces suenos Leo y Charlie.


----------



## snowbear

ᐊᖃᓯᓕ (aqasili)

 - Goodbye in polar bear.

'night, y'all.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> And if there is anyone here that is on my ignore list:





snowbear said:


> It's of a Canadian goose in flight.



If I'm not on your ignore list I can give you a reason to put me there.
There is no such thing as a "Canadian goose", only Canada goose or Canada geese.


----------



## pixmedic

Gary A. said:


> I'm watching The Voice and Sawyer just sang a Buffalo Springfield classic "Stop, children, what's that sound". And  ... I felt insulted that this kid could think he could relate to one of the anthems from the Vietnam anti-War movement. Sure, he sang it well ... but it just hit a negative and sensitive chord with me. I remember Vietnam vets being insulted when people who've never been to 'Nam called it 'Nam. I think this felt similar ... it's not worth getting riled up ... but for me, certainly worth noting. And it gave me something to stick in the Leaderboard.



What happens when the viet Nam generation is gone? Noone else can sing those songs? They never get sung again?


----------



## snowbear

shefjr said:


> There is no such thing as a "Canadian goose", only Canada goose or Canada geese.


Meh, toe-MAY-toe / poe-TAH-toe.  We have our own dialect in SoMD, influenced both by the greater Washington area, as well as the Baltimorian (why dontha know.)


----------



## snowbear

And I know that this particular goose, the one in the main reference photo, lives outside of Toronto so he most certainly is Canadian.


----------



## pgriz

pixmedic said:


> What happens when the viet Nam generation is gone? Noone else can sing those songs? They never get sung again?


  I think the context is gone.  But there's always the tension between those who know the context and the deeper meaning, and those who see the song (or picture, or idea) without that baggage.  Consider the swastika - an ancient symbol appropriated by the Nazis and given a very clear association.  Someone else in today's world may be ignorant of that period of history, pick up the symbol as an interesting graphic element and use it.  Others who DO know the history will probably react to it quite negatively, and just as probably, to the consternation of the person who decided to use it.  

Songs can be powerfully evocative.  There are associations that one has with songs that go beyond the words and the tunes.  National anthems are examples of songs that (can) evoke very strong emotions, but the emotions they evoke depend on whose side the listener is on.  Songs that become anthems (for a generation, or for a group) also evoke similar reactions.  It's part of what makes us human.  For better or worse.


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> And I know that this particular goose, the one in the main reference photo, lives outside of Toronto so he most certainly is Canadian.



Ok, but some of us aren't sure Toronto is in Canada.  Some of "them" are in their own little universe.  Not all, mind you, but some.


----------



## snowbear

Well, go back far enough and the Maritimes were not "Canada."


----------



## snowbear

But that's a whole story in its self.


----------



## snowbear

For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_


----------



## snowbear

Though boundaries were not formally drawn, it consisted of southeastern Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and northern Maine.


----------



## snowbear

The French people of Acadia later became what we refer to as Cajuns.


----------



## pgriz

After they were exiled by the Brits.  Questionable loyalties and all that.  It seemed like a good idea at the time, and as many "good ideas" resulted in a lot of misery.

And before the Europeans came there were other nations living there, some peacefully, some not.  And while it is true that history is written by the victors, it is really a mythology which skips over many inconvenient spots.  Again, that's the human thing - "forgetting" what doesn't fit into our world-view.

Sorry Charlie - I seem to be in a "murning" kinda mood.  I'll blame it on the weather.  And the fact that I am still waiting for the first cup of coffee.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, no problem.

Yes. the British deported  almost 7,000 people from Acadia to other English controlled North American colonies (what would eventually become states); most to Massachusetts (2,000), followed by Virginia (1,100) and Maryland (1,000).  Though most made their way to New Orleans, none were sent there directly, as Louisiana was still a Spanish colony.  Some did return to Nova Scotia after hostilities between the French and British (Seven Years or French & Indian War) ceased.


----------



## snowbear

It's been hot and humid here for the past several days - typical for the mid- to lower east coast.  We finally had to cave in and turn on the air conditioner.


----------



## snowbear

A couple of cups of coffee have been enjoyed, the dishwasher has been emptied and the beginning of the next round is loaded.


----------



## snowbear

I took the day off but I'll be doing some neglected housework and some painting.


----------



## snowbear

I also need to take the truck through emissions testing, but I'll do that on Thursday (payday).


----------



## snowbear

I still have to go out, though, and try to get some fluff-ball photos for HT#1.


----------



## snowbear

The fluff balls are _Canada_ geese chicks.  (Feel that better, Shefjr?   )


----------



## snowbear

HT#1 is limr, Leonore.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Though boundaries were not formally drawn, it consisted of southeastern Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and northern Maine.


okay, but where's Canada ?


----------



## snowbear

HT is short for Hot Teacher.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though boundaries were not formally drawn, it consisted of southeastern Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and northern Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, but where's Canada ?
Click to expand...


Canada was most of Quebec and everything westward.  The French claimed everything north of the "sphere of Spanish influence."  This was before the English got on the scene.


----------



## snowbear

Remember that the Spanish claimed 1/2 of the world at one point - most of what is referred to as the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## snowbear

The Portuguese claimed the other 1/2.


----------



## snowbear

During the Age of Discovery, when the main European powers were dividing up the new world, there was one group that didn't claim lands for themselves even though they were directly involved in many of the expeditions - the actual explorers . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . the Italians.  Christopher Columbus, Giovanni da Verrazzano, John Cabot.  America is even named after an Italiam - Amerigo Vespucci.


----------



## snowbear

Wait - John Cabot?


----------



## snowbear

Yep.  His real name is Giovanni Caboto.


----------



## snowbear

Almost up to 910 pages.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though boundaries were not formally drawn, it consisted of southeastern Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and northern Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, but where's Canada ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada was most of Quebec and everything westward.  The French claimed everything north of the "sphere of Spanish influence."  This was before the English got on the scene.
Click to expand...

eh ?


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> eh ?


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Almost up to 910 pages.


OK, we are at 910 pages.


----------



## pixmedic

Woohoo!


----------



## snowbear

Normally I'd edit and change it, but since this is the LB thread, I have to change it in another post.


----------



## pixmedic

Only 455 pages for me. I have it set to 30 posts per page


----------



## snowbear

or two.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> The fluff balls are _Canada_ geese chicks.  (Feel that better, Shefjr?   )


Would have given a like and a funny too.


----------



## snowbear

I didn't know posts per page was adjustable.


----------



## pixmedic

Yup. I'm at page 456 now


----------



## snowbear

I can't find the setting - maybe it's a Moderator thing.


----------



## pixmedic

Don't think so


----------



## snowbear

Over 13,650 posts.


----------



## snowbear

OK, something to look for when I'm _really_ bored.


----------



## snowbear

or one of the mods decides that TPF would be better if this thread were locked.


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> or one of the mods decides that TPF would be better if this thread were locked.



and ruin a tradition?  I hope not.


----------



## snowbear

Oh, hello.  I just found the third appearance style.


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh ?
Click to expand...

Is Rome down there in the bottom right, eh ?


----------



## snowbear

"Executive" - white and two-toned grey.  Quoted posts are orange-pink (peach?).


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> or one of the mods decides that TPF would be better if this thread were locked.


One Moderator did lock this thread at one time just before we were going to make a record of some type ... then they unlocked it later.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> HT#1 is limr, Leonore.



Awwww


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> The Portuguese claimed the other 1/2.



We Portuguese know how to share things.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Rome down there in the bottom right, eh ?
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure.


----------



## limr

On Pandora:

"Creep" by Radiohead


----------



## pgriz

John was responsible for that.  Then he came to his senses.  Because one should not mess with tradition.


----------



## Gary A.

pixmedic said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching The Voice and Sawyer just sang a Buffalo Springfield classic "Stop, children, what's that sound". And  ... I felt insulted that this kid could think he could relate to one of the anthems from the Vietnam anti-War movement. Sure, he sang it well ... but it just hit a negative and sensitive chord with me. I remember Vietnam vets being insulted when people who've never been to 'Nam called it 'Nam. I think this felt similar ... it's not worth getting riled up ... but for me, certainly worth noting. And it gave me something to stick in the Leaderboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when the viet Nam generation is gone? Noone else can sing those songs? They never get sung again?
Click to expand...

Yes. The following generations can come up with their own songs. lol


----------



## limr

"Smells Like Teen Spirit" - Nirvana


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> John was responsible for that.  Then he came to his senses.  Because one should not mess with tradition.



I think it was Runnah just messing with us, actually.


----------



## Gary A.

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if there is anyone here that is on my ignore list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's of a Canadian goose in flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm not on your ignore list I can give you a reason to put me there.
> There is no such thing as a "Canadian goose", only Canada goose or Canada geese.
Click to expand...

Like Sea Gull ... there are Gulls ... there are this Gull and that Gull but there isn't any bird properly named Sea Gull.


----------



## limr

"Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage The Elephant


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_


By the aboriginal peoples?


----------



## snowbear

Another cup and a raisin-cinnamon so-called English muffin


----------



## waday

limr said:


> "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage The Elephant


Made me think of the book/musical Wicked. Love that book...


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_
> 
> 
> 
> By the aboriginal peoples?
Click to expand...


No, the first French settlers.


----------



## limr

"Dani California" - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## snowbear

We all know that (until relatively recently) when the Europeans came to the new world, local names were just ignored.  Some steps have been taken to correct that, especially in the north.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage The Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> Made me think of the book/musical Wicked. Love that book...
Click to expand...


Never saw that. I think I'd rather read the book than see the musical.


----------



## limr

"Unglued" - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage The Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> Made me think of the book/musical Wicked. Love that book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never saw that. I think I'd rather read the book than see the musical.
Click to expand...

The book is good. I've never seen the musical, but I like the soundtrack. I would have rather seen Wicked with Idina Menzel and Kristin Chenoweth, but I don't think they're doing it anymore.


----------



## limr

"You're Gonna Go Far, Kid" - The Offspring


----------



## snowbear

I have the news channel on the TV.  I guess I could start quoting all the commercials.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_
> 
> 
> 
> By the aboriginal peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the first French settlers.
Click to expand...

There is a theory that had the Europeans first landed on the West Coast of North America that there wouldn't be any Manifest Destiny stuff.


----------



## snowbear

Strayer University


----------



## limr

"In Bloom" - Nirvana


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_
> 
> 
> 
> By the aboriginal peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the first French settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a theory that had the Europeans first landed on the West Coast of North America that there wouldn't be any Manifest Destiny stuff.
Click to expand...


Well, Asians got there first (and second and third) but didn't seem make a big deal about it; they just settled everywhere.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Another cup and a raisin-cinnamon so-called English muffin


An immigrant walks into a NY deli for a snack. This is his first day in America. A customer walks up to the counter and says English. Another customer walks up and says Danish ... the immigrant walks up and says Egyptian. (just trying to add some posts ... )


----------



## snowbear

And, the Europeans didn't really _ignore _all of the aboriginal/original names, but they did tend to change the pronunciations of some of them.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" by Cage The Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> Made me think of the book/musical Wicked. Love that book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never saw that. I think I'd rather read the book than see the musical.
Click to expand...

The musical is pretty good. Well worth watching.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Strayer University


A commercial or alma mater?


----------



## limr

Canada was named by the Portuguese, y'know.

They landed, looked around, and declared, "Cá nada!"
 ("There's nothing here.")


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another cup and a raisin-cinnamon so-called English muffin
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant walks into a NY deli for a snack. This is his first day in America. A customer walks up to the counter and says English. Another customer walks up and says Danish ... the immigrant walks up and says Egyptian. (just trying to add some posts ... )
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Canada was named by the Portuguese, y'know.
> 
> They landed, looked around, and declared, "Cá nada!"
> ("There's nothing here.")


Except geese.


----------



## Gary A.

Buenas Dias Leaderboarders. Y'all, (Charlie), did great adding a significant number of pages.


----------



## limr

"Santeria" by Sublime.
Meh.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strayer University
> 
> 
> 
> A commercial or alma mater?
Click to expand...

Commercial.
Alma Mater is the University of Maryland, College Park


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strayer University
> 
> 
> 
> A commercial or alma mater?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Commercial.
> Alma Mater is the University of Maryland, College Park
Click to expand...

I'm a Terp (more accurately a Northern Diamondback Terrapin).


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another cup and a raisin-cinnamon so-called English muffin
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant walks into a NY deli for a snack. This is his first day in America. A customer walks up to the counter and says English. Another customer walks up and says Danish ... the immigrant walks up and says Egyptian. (just trying to add some posts ... )
Click to expand...


"Deli" is Turkish for "crazy."


----------



## limr

"Snow (Hey Oh)" - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## snowbear

I hear sniffles.  I think the lazy lobster is waking up.


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife is at PT.  She should be home soon.


----------



## snowbear

Wow.  On the Executive theme, the top-left, normally the TPF logo and link to the front page, just says "Executive."


----------



## pgriz

Ok, I'm leaving the postwhoring to the pros.  I don't even get to amateur rank here.


----------



## snowbear

It does still link to the front page, though.


----------



## pgriz

Not to mention I've actually got some work to do, clients to see, contracts to write and money to collect.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Ok, I'm leaving the postwhoring to the pros.  I don't even get to amateur rank here.


You'll do fine.  Just describe something in your current environment


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> Wow.  On the Executive theme, the top-left, normally the TPF logo and link to the front page, just says "Executive."


Executives don't use logos. They're too important.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Canada was named by the Portuguese, y'know.
> 
> They landed, looked around, and declared, "Cá nada!"
> ("There's nothing here.")


LOL ... we have a city down here named La CaNada ... appropriately, but the locals enunciate it oddly.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Not to mention I've actually got some work to do, clients to see, contracts to write and money to collect.


That's a good start, but you need to each each part into a separate post.


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  On the Executive theme, the top-left, normally the TPF logo and link to the front page, just says "Executive."
> 
> 
> 
> Executives don't use logos. They're too important.
Click to expand...

Whats too important, the logos?  I agree.


----------



## pgriz

Empty coffee cup, looking accusingly at me.  Going to fill it up.  Because you can't have unhappy coffee cups.


----------



## pgriz

Then I'm going to go to work.


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was named by the Portuguese, y'know.
> 
> They landed, looked around, and declared, "Cá nada!"
> ("There's nothing here.")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we have a city down here named La CaNada ... appropriately, but the locals enunciate it oddly.
Click to expand...


We do something like that here, too.  Some of us call it "Bawlmer"


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the uninformed (the casual visitors as regular TPFers are all-knowing), the Maritimes were originally referred to as _Acadia (Acadie)_
> 
> 
> 
> By the aboriginal peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the first French settlers.
Click to expand...

did they open the first Starbucks ?


----------



## pgriz

Which, for now, is another window on my computer screen.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada was named by the Portuguese, y'know.
> 
> They landed, looked around, and declared, "Cá nada!"
> ("There's nothing here.")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... we have a city down here named La CaNada ... appropriately, but the locals enunciate it oddly.
Click to expand...


La CaNada
it is pronounced ... "Loco - Nada"


----------



## Gary A.

It is cool this morning ... getting back to the days of overcast dawns. Cool and gray. I decided to make my regular coffee on the weekdays and special coffees on the weekends ... like Cafe de Olla ... which is not only great, but can be infinitely altered to accommodate individuals palates.


----------



## limr

"About a Girl" - Nirvana


----------



## astroNikon

just in case ya'all arth curious ....


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> Empty coffee cup, looking accusingly at me.  Going to fill it up.  Because you can't have unhappy coffee cups.


I have plenty here ... come on down.  [_])


----------



## limr

It's hot and muggy today.


----------



## limr

"Are you gonna be my girl" - Jet

Love this song.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> It's hot and muggy today.


----------



## Gary A.

Should get no higher than the mid 70's, ... a bit humid at 75%, but were expecting rain on Thursday and Friday. (Yeah!)


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty coffee cup, looking accusingly at me.  Going to fill it up.  Because you can't have unhappy coffee cups.
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty here ... come on down.  [_])
Click to expand...

I'd really enjoy that.  But the commute would be a killer.  On the other hand, getting from the airport to your place will probably take the same amount of time as getting from here to there...  

Had to make another pot of coffee.  The other inhabitants of this house drank it all, except for a measly half cup that was left.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> just in case ya'all arth curious ....
> 
> View attachment 100919



Not really (for me) - I'm participating just to keep the thread alive for a while.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Had to make another pot of coffee.  The other inhabitants of this house drank it all, except for a measly half cup that was left.


----------



## limr

"Self-esteem" - The Offspring.

Or, as some of my students might say, "Self of Steam"


----------



## limr

"What It's Like" - Everlast


----------



## snowbear

Changed the TV to the Cooking channel, mid-program.  The hostess is making a fish-miso soup; more like a chowder.


----------



## snowbear

Hypercat is at the patio door; I guess the skink is out there.


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to make another pot of coffee.  The other inhabitants of this house drank it all, except for a measly half cup that was left.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  I know.  But I'm glad they enjoyed it.  Although you have to wonder about the coordination of anyone who's actually making the first pot of coffee in the morning.  There's always the possibility of miscounting the scoops or the amount of water or the settings...  A couple of months ago, my wife wandered down (after she heard the coffee maker make its "ready" beep), to discover a pot of hot water.  I kinda forgot to put the coffee grounds into the coffee maker.


----------



## limr

I wish I could bring my cats to work with me. Zelda was very clingy this morning and I hated to leave her.


----------



## limr

Forgive the video quality - it was with my crappy GE point and shoot digital. 

It's Mrs.Parker when she was still a kitten! An older kitten, but definitely still less than a year. And then Zelda shows up, of course, because they're never too far apart.


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> I wish I could bring my cats to work with me. Zelda was very clingy this morning and I hated to leave her.



you need one of these:  http://photos1.blogger.com/img/170/896/1024/pumpkin in her new carrier with Matt 0517-2004.1.jpg


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Empty coffee cup, looking accusingly at me.  Going to fill it up.  Because you can't have unhappy coffee cups.
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty here ... come on down.  [_])
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd really enjoy that.  But the commute would be a killer.  On the other hand, getting from the airport to your place will probably take the same amount of time as getting from here to there...
> 
> Had to make another pot of coffee.  The other inhabitants of this house drank it all, except for a measly half cup that was left.
Click to expand...

Not really (the airport drive). I'm on the border between LA County and Orange County, about a 30 minute drive to either LAX or John Wayne airports. I'd make you some Cafe de Olla. 
Then have you fix my fence.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Forgive the video quality - it was with my crappy GE point and shoot digital.
> 
> It's Mrs.Parker when she was still a kitten! An older kitten, but definitely still less than a year. And then Zelda shows up, of course, because they're never too far apart.


Good stuff.


----------



## pgriz

Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.


Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could bring my cats to work with me. Zelda was very clingy this morning and I hated to leave her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need one of these:  http://photos1.blogger.com/img/170/896/1024/pumpkin in her new carrier with Matt 0517-2004.1.jpg
Click to expand...


I want that!


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.
Click to expand...


Sorry.  But I think I didn't have anything to do with that.  When did you say it happened?


----------



## snowbear

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.
Click to expand...


Do like we do in the southeast: put a few junked cars there.


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could bring my cats to work with me. Zelda was very clingy this morning and I hated to leave her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need one of these:  http://photos1.blogger.com/img/170/896/1024/pumpkin in her new carrier with Matt 0517-2004.1.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want that!
Click to expand...


Funny thing, is that if you google "cat chest carrier" you get mostly dogs.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> Funny thing, is that if you google "cat chest carrier" you get mostly dogs.



Discrimination!


----------



## limr

"Welcome to Paradise" - Green Day


----------



## Gary A.

pgriz said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  But I think I didn't have anything to do with that.  When did you say it happened?
Click to expand...

Over the past ten years. A tree trunk has grown through the fence ... time to cut and repair. The fence is very very old and most of the vertical support structures (posts, lol) are rotted at the base. I've installed a new post system to support the fence, connecting the fence to the new posts via 3/8" steel rods. I've laced the new posts with 1/8" steel rope for the grapes. The tree problem is on a steep retaining wall portion of the property, so the fencing materials needs to be of various lengths. I should install one more post in the retaining wall area, but I ran out of concrete.

I figured after your coffee, you could demo and repair ... then we'd go to lunch.


----------



## limr

"Rooster" - Alice in Chains. This guy's got a hell of a voice.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do like we do in the southeast: put a few junked cars there.
Click to expand...

LOL. I like that idea. It would give the goats a place to play. (In the summer the goats sorta stink up the house. I'd open a window but then the chickens would get out and I need the eggs.)


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook and I are off on our walk. I usually let her pick the direction we take.


----------



## limr

"Everlong" - the Foo Fighters.

If one good thing came out of Kurt Cobain's suicide, it was that we got Dave Grohl as a front man. He's awesome.


----------



## limr

Oh hellz no, how the jam did Pandora get Guns n' Roses into my Nirvana channel?


----------



## limr

Alice in Chains again. That's more like it.


----------



## waday

My company blocks Pandora and any other music streaming website. Except Amazon Prime Music. Heh heh heh.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> My company blocks Pandora and any other music streaming website. Except Amazon Prime Music. Heh heh heh.



I can use Pandora, but the commercials are annoying and I have to start streaming and then disable Flash so that Shockwave doesn't crash every 3 minutes. I wonder if I should start listing to my Prime Music instead. Hrm...


----------



## limr

Um...wait...Lynryd Skynrd? FOR REALZ, PANDORA?


----------



## limr

No, Pandora, NO! I like Pink Floyd and all, but it does not belong in my grunge channel!!!


----------



## limr

*mutters*
Because I need the money...


----------



## limr

because I need the money...


----------



## limr

because I need the money...


----------



## limr

I could probably keep posting that for the next 82 pages. But I won't.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I could probably keep posting that for the next 82 pages. But I won't.


Haha


----------



## pgriz

Gary A. said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary.  Unfortunately my Gulfstream is at the mechanics again.  That's what happens when you shift gears into reverse at 60,000 ft.  One of these days, I'm actually going to pop open that manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ... I really need to get that fence fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.  But I think I didn't have anything to do with that.  When did you say it happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the past ten years. A tree trunk has grown through the fence ... time to cut and repair. The fence is very very old and most of the vertical support structures (posts, lol) are rotted at the base. I've installed a new post system to support the fence, connecting the fence to the new posts via 3/8" steel rods. I've laced the new posts with 1/8" steel rope for the grapes. The tree problem is on a steep retaining wall portion of the property, so the fencing materials needs to be of various lengths. I should install one more post in the retaining wall area, but I ran out of concrete.
> 
> I figured after your coffee, you could demo and repair ... then we'd go to lunch.
Click to expand...


Ah.  I thought it might have been damaged in some unexpected and unexplained way that I occasionally get blamed for.  At least, when one of those things happens, my wife cocks an eyebrow in my direction with the unspoken question: "So what did YOU do this time?"  Usually I'm innocent.  And the evidence is totally circumstantial.  

Tell you what.  Once the Gulfstream is back in operation, and I can afford to put some fuel into it, I'll take you up on the offer.  And read past the introductory section in the manual for the plane.  Although perhaps I just have to figure out how to program the autopilot.  Yeah.  That's the trick.


----------



## limr

Okay, I'ma hafta go cut a b1tch over at Pandora. NICKELBACK??


----------



## shefjr

Maybe to take up some pages someone could fill me in on why the "Leaderboard" is back.


----------



## shefjr

Also, is there some sort of goal?


----------



## limr

We'd like to hit 1,000 pages, which we did do but then SOMEONE *coughcough* deleted his posts and we got knocked back down to 800-something.

Why 1,000? Because OCD.


----------



## shefjr

Wow!!! That seems like an awful lot of time to delete all those posts. Is that someone once again participating in this venture to hit 1000 pages?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> . . .SOMEONE *coughcough* deleted his posts and we got knocked back down to 800-something.


----------



## snowbear

I'm sure they will stay around this time.


----------



## snowbear

There are far less this time around,


----------



## snowbear

and more sedate.


----------



## snowbear

(though I still get a flirtatious post in, now and then)


----------



## snowbear

Apparently the number of posts per page is adjustable, so maybe we should concentrate on post numbers.


----------



## snowbear

If we go by (what appears to be) the default of 15 posts per page, we only need somewhere around 1,225 to break what I see as 1,000 pages.


----------



## snowbear

If Gary does a photo deluge, we should be done in the morning.


----------



## pgriz

shefjr said:


> Maybe to take up some pages someone could fill me in on why the "Leaderboard" is back.



It allows allegedly adult people not behave their age.


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to take up some pages someone could fill me in on why the "Leaderboard" is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It allows allegedly adult people not behave their age.
Click to expand...

or those of us that are half a bubble from level to be ourselves.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . . Psychological Dutch Tilt.


----------



## pgriz

Bit of a storm system going by at the moment...


----------



## snowbear

pgriz said:


> Bit of a storm system going by at the moment...
> View attachment 100926


Stay safe and dry.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to take up some pages someone could fill me in on why the "Leaderboard" is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It allows allegedly adult people not behave their age.
Click to expand...


Note my signature, please


----------



## pgriz

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a storm system going by at the moment...
> View attachment 100926
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and dry.
Click to expand...


A bit of a downpour, but nothing more dramatic.  It's somewhat more intense a bit further up north from us.  From the swirling of the low-level clouds, I was half-expecting to see a twister in the making.  But fortunately, no.

Safe? check.
Dry? check.

Probably should go and see if I can see any dramatic rainbows.  Should, but won't.  I've got some prospects waiting for submissions and I've spent the day cranking out quotes.  And talking to people about why their roofs leak.  Usually because the last guy they hired "under-the-table" did a crappy job for very little, and they're wondering why it didn't last.  Because you did not pay him enough to care that it lasts.  And perhaps you chose the wrong guy.

On the plus side, I'll probably get a bunch of calls from people about roofs losing shingles, unexpected leaks, etc.


----------



## pgriz

Oh wait.  I should be bitchin' in the Coffeehouse.  This is the OTHER thread.


----------



## limr

Oh damn, I just realized that I missed Howard Stern on Letterman last night. Grrr...


----------



## snowbear

No - it's fine, Paul.  This is conversation.

The other place is for pure silliness.


----------



## snowbear

Now I am confused.  I thought I was in the coffee house - not it's back alley.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> No - it's fine, Paul.  This is conversation.
> 
> The other place is for pure silliness.


See, Lenny - not deleted, even though it would be justified.


----------



## snowbear

Dinner for tonight (Leonore - look away): Bacon wrapped, herb encrusted pork tenderloin (OK, Leonore - it's safe now) roasted potatoes, and some kind of green thing (probably baby peas).  I also have some black-eye peas but I'm the only one here that will eat them.


----------



## snowbear

"Taza Chocolate"


----------



## snowbear

"Dark Chocolate Mexicano"


----------



## snowbear

"Guajillo Chili"


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Now I am confused.  I thought I was in the coffee house - not it's back alley.


I prefer the back alley


----------



## snowbear

"Mexican-Style stone ground chocolate"


----------



## snowbear

"Organis & Direct Trade"


----------



## snowbear

"2.7 ox (77g) - Contains 2 Discs"


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "2.7 ox (77g) - Contains 2 Discs"


Make that 1 disc.


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am confused.  I thought I was in the coffee house - not it's back alley.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the back alley
Click to expand...


Sometimes, I do too.

edit: trying to keep it _somewhat_ family friendly.


----------



## limr

The Realtor community, working with legal counsel, have developed forms that are appropriate for reality transactions.


----------



## limr

Such documents include numerous sale conditions and their wording should be carefully reviewed to assure that they reflect the terms you want to offer.


----------



## limr

While much attention is spent on offering prices, a proposal to buy includes both the price and the terms.


----------



## limr

Oh, for jam's sake.


----------



## pixmedic

Are we there yet?


----------



## limr

I apparently am planning to fill up pages with a running commentary on what I'm reading or thinking.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> I apparently am planning to fill up pages with a running commentary on what I'm reading or thinking.


I would do that,  but the post would be 3\4 censure asterisks


----------



## snowbear

I just _love_ it when you talk legal.


----------



## snowbear

1. Snap address points to the road center line


----------



## snowbear

2. Add snapped points to the Network Analyst / Closest Facility as incidents


----------



## snowbear

3. Add Stations as Facilities


----------



## snowbear

4. Add gates and construction barriers as restrictions


----------



## snowbear

5. Set for time, five facilities, facility to incident, and solve


----------



## snowbear

6. Export the NA/CF Incidents and Routes as feature classes.


----------



## snowbear

7. Add IncidentID and the five due stations as fields in the Incidents feature class


----------



## snowbear

8. Use field calculator to populate IncidentID, taking the offset into account if there are multiple Incident feature classes.


----------



## snowbear

9. Run the Update script to extract the five due stations from the Routes and place them into the Incidents


----------



## snowbear

10. Create and populate the Calculated Box field with the first three due stations, delimited by hyphens.


----------



## snowbear

11. Dissolve on the Calculated Boxes for a multipoint feature class.


----------



## snowbear

12. Open the multipoint is an edit session ad assign (manually) actual box numbers based on the calculated boxes.


----------



## astroNikon

hey only 78 pages to go !!


----------



## snowbear

13. Use the Python script or the ArcGIS Model to post fireboxes from the dissolved incident back to the original Incidents


----------



## snowbear

14. Join the snapped incidents to the original address points with the Name / Delivery Address as the join fields


----------



## snowbear

15. Use a spatial join to link the address points to the property parcels.  Now the parcels have fire boxes


----------



## snowbear

16. Using Select by Attributes, isolate and export the parcels for each fire box to a separate feature class


----------



## snowbear

17. Aggregate the parcels


----------



## snowbear

18. Merge the aggregated parcels


----------



## snowbear

19. Open an edit session and manually align the Fire Box (aggregated parcels) boundaries with neighbors and eliminate any holes


----------



## snowbear

20. Create a 1500' dissolved buffer around the hydrants and export to a feature class


----------



## snowbear

21. Overlay the hydrant zone with the box areas and split the box polygons where the hydrant zone ends.  These are the non-hydrant areas.


----------



## pixmedic

Ground control to major tom


----------



## snowbear

22. Calculate the central feature for each of the multi-point clusters (snapped and dissolved incidents) and export to a feature class


----------



## snowbear

23. Load the central features as incidents into a new NA/CF layer.


----------



## snowbear

24. Add stations and restrictions to the new NA/CF layer.


----------



## snowbear

25. Set for 270 stations (all of them) and solve.  Now you have run cards.


----------



## snowbear

26. Dissolve Fire Boxes on station for First Due areas


----------



## snowbear

27. Select by Attributes (specific stations) and dissolve for Battalion.


----------



## snowbear

28.  Sit back and wait for the complaints to roll in because you've changed a system that's been around since before you were born and some people won't like it!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Is this all you guys do in this thread?? 


And who said he wasn't going to get sucked back into it...?  ha ha yeah, sure...


----------



## pgriz

I....   probably shouldn't say anything.

(slinks back to work on seeing Sharon's post)


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> Is this all you guys do in this thread??
> 
> 
> And who said he wasn't going to get sucked back into it...?  ha ha yeah, sure...


Well, I could do a lot more but I'd probably get banned.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all you guys do in this thread??
> 
> 
> And who said he wasn't going to get sucked back into it...?  ha ha yeah, sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could do a lot more but I'd probably get banned.
Click to expand...

 This is a fine direction.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this all you guys do in this thread??
> 
> 
> And who said he wasn't going to get sucked back into it...?  ha ha yeah, sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could do a lot more but I'd probably get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a fine direction.
Click to expand...

The object is to get a crap load number of posts, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apparently am planning to fill up pages with a running commentary on what I'm reading or thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I would do that,  but the post would be 3\4 censure asterisks
Click to expand...


Well clearly I need to self-censor as well 

That's what the word 'jam' is for!


----------



## limr

IN MISO HELL RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> IN MISO HELL RIGHT NOW!!!!


. . . as in soup?


----------



## waday

I could totally go for sushi right now.


----------



## limr

Misophonia.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Misophonia.


Sorry.  I'll try to keep it down to a very low whisper


----------



## pgriz

limr said:


> IN MISO HELL RIGHT NOW!!!!



Do earplugs work?  A bat may also work, but has rather unfortunate consequences.


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> I could totally go for sushi right now.


sushi = bait


----------



## pgriz

Only if there's a hook in it.  Otherwise, it over-priced raw fish.  Can be delicious, though.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could totally go for sushi right now.
> 
> 
> 
> sushi = bait
Click to expand...

sushi = delicious food that's really cheap to make and is exorbitantly overpriced


----------



## snowbear

sushi =  bait, unless you fry it up.  Then it's delicious food.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN MISO HELL RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do earplugs work?  A bat may also work, but has rather unfortunate consequences.
Click to expand...


For some things, they do. For most other things, ear buds with music is the only thing that helps, so I had Pandora in my ears. Good thing I already had my grunge station already on.

Well, when it's not playing friggin' Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Gary A.

mmmmhhh miso. Nothing finer than to wake up with a steaming bowl of miso on a frozen Japanese winter's day.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> sushi =  bait, unless you fry it up.  Then it's delicious food.


I don't think fish care for rice... I could be mistaken?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN MISO HELL RIGHT NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do earplugs work?  A bat may also work, but has rather unfortunate consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some things, they do. For most other things, ear buds with music is the only thing that helps, so I had Pandora in my ears. Good thing I already had my grunge station already on.
> 
> Well, when it's not playing friggin' Lynyrd Skynyrd.
Click to expand...

Must. Not. Post. YouTube. Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## Gary A.

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> sushi =  bait, unless you fry it up.  Then it's delicious food.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think fish care for rice... I could be mistaken?
Click to expand...

Maybe Tilapia ...?


----------



## snowbear

waday said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> sushi =  bait, unless you fry it up.  Then it's delicious food.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think fish care for rice... I could be mistaken?
Click to expand...

Catfish might.  I've caught them on jammin' "Andy Capp Hot Fries."


----------



## limr

Oh, I don't mind Skynyrd in general, Charlie. Well, other than that it's a pain in the ass to type out their name with all the damn y's. I just don't want to hear them on my grunge channel. Same with Hendrix and The Beatles. Nickelback? Well, I really don't want to hear them, regardless of the channel.


----------



## snowbear

I know what you mean.


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> sushi =  bait, unless you fry it up.  Then it's delicious food.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think fish care for rice... I could be mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catfish might.  I've caught them on jammin' "Andy Capp Hot Fries."
Click to expand...

Those hot fries are good..


----------



## snerd

These pretzels are making me thirsty!


Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## snowbear

Good jammin' morning!


----------



## pgriz

Better balance and coordination than I would have on my best days. 

Oh, and good morning, Charlie (and all other hosers that are logging in to see what's up with the world).

Second cup of coffee going in to fuel the engine starter.  Long day today.  Probably lots of photos, but all work-related.


----------



## snowbear

Yes - I can only dream of balance and coordination like that.


----------



## snowbear

I don't have so much of a long day as a constant one.  I normally don't take a lunch break.


----------



## snowbear

So I'll sit down, start working and frequently not stop for four hours.


----------



## snowbear

I'll walk out to the lobby and back to my desk


----------



## snowbear

and sit and work until it's time to go home.


----------



## snowbear

I'll get so involved in making a map or a writing a program/script I'll lose track of all time.


----------



## snowbear

I love it!


----------



## waday

My company's email..


----------



## waday

Has been down..


----------



## waday

Since Tuesday morning.


----------



## waday

Approximately 50,000 people with no email.


----------



## waday

Across the globe.


----------



## waday

Lovely.


----------



## pgriz

@waday:  And productivity jumped 200%, for some strange reason.


----------



## waday

pgriz said:


> @waday:  And productivity jumped 200%, for some strange reason.


Oh, so very true.


----------



## astroNikon

I have a question ....   Does anyone know what a camera is or where I could get one ??

now go get your coffee and wake up !!


----------



## waday

astroNikon said:


> I have a question ....   Does anyone know what a camera is or where I could get one ??


I think they're gripped black boxes, things with glass...


----------



## limr

Morning, hosers.

Headache.


----------



## pixmedic

It sure is


----------



## snerd

No headache here, but I can't keep my eyes open! Slept 7 hours last night, up at 8 this morning, now ready to nap. Must be the healing process.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> I love it!


It's not really work. When I was doing construction, I would get that way working on estimates or CPM's ... you get on a roll and focus.


----------



## Gary A.

The Cook just came in to remind me of her walk. So I best get going.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Headache.


+1


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I'll get so involved in making a map or a writing a program/script I'll lose track of all time.



That's how I can get when I'm writing, and also sometimes during a good class. The other work that went easily like that was last year during my internship at the DA's office. When I was asked to research an issue and write a memo summarizing the relevant cases, I could just sink into the work and go for hours before I even thought to look at the time. 

I love getting "lost" in work like that. "Lost" is in quotation marks because it's really a very intense hyper-focused, almost fugue state and doesn't feel like being lost at all. What I'm really "lost" to is to the rest of the world


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headache.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


Sorry


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headache.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...

I hope yours goes away or gets better! I'm not sure if mine is related to allergies, or not? In any event, I want it to go away!


----------



## limr

Mine is my monthly migraine. Which apparently causes alliteration.

It won't go away until probably Friday.

And rhyming.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Mine is my monthly migraine. Which apparently causes alliteration.
> 
> It won't go away until probably Friday.
> 
> And rhyming.


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that! My wife gets migraines pretty bad, as well. 

Her symptoms do not include alliteration or rhyming. I kind of wish they did, though.


----------



## astroNikon

Look at him go ... our one and only Snowbear is really piling on the posts to snatch Top Poster of the month .... up from 182 yesterday.





That is until he deletes them all after he's finished.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

LOVE HIM!


----------



## limr

Picnic by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bus shelter by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Path by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Scene of bridge by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Lady Liberty by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Hills of Brooklyn by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Walking2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Duck 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Minnehaha by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

There - I got us to the next page and past the 13,900 post mark.


----------



## limr

There will be more in a little while.


----------



## limr

Ah heck, two more...




rs Three prongs by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs House negative by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

FW-13 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## snerd

Some of the kinfolk entertained us last night.......................


----------



## Gary A.

PAD Stuff:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pixmedic

Nothing like getting called in to work on your day off. ...at night....to go take a critical care call


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

pixmedic said:


> Nothing like getting called in to work on your day off. ...at night....to go take a critical care call


What is a critical care call? Is that like an old person call? Do you get overtime?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Nothing like getting called in to work on your day off. ...at night....to go take a critical care call



That sucks


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I love Cook's little sweater in the earlier pictures


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Bob


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> I love Cook's little sweater in the earlier pictures


Yeah, gives her a collegiate look.


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Bob.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Or maybe I'll call him Earl Jones. Still trying to convince Buzz that we need to keep him.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> That is until he deletes them all after he's finished.


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> Look at him go ... our one and only Snowbear is really piling on the posts to snatch Top Poster of the month .... up from 182 yesterday.


Not likely to climb much higher.


----------



## snowbear

Or maybe it will.


----------



## snowbear

There's no telling for sure


----------



## snowbear

knowwhatimean?


----------



## snowbear

13970


----------



## snowbear

13971


----------



## snowbear

13972


----------



## snowbear

I thought about listing all my FB friends to kick the post count up . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . but that would only be four or five.


----------



## snowbear

Not really worth looking up their names.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Not really worth looking up their names.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Gary A. said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like getting called in to work on your day off. ...at night....to go take a critical care call
> 
> 
> 
> What is a critical care call? Is that like an old person call? Do you get overtime?
Click to expand...

It's a call that a regular paramedic isn't allowed to take. This PT is going to another hospital for LVAD placement and Is on all sorts of drugs on pumps keeping his heart going. It's OT for me, plus I get a bonus for every vent or CCT call i run.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Hungry?


----------



## pixmedic

Just for reference, his heart Is only pumping 15% of what it should be.


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Just for reference, his heart Is only pumping 15% of what it should be.



Ahh:  economy mode.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Who doesn't like a little dancing bacon?


----------



## snowbear

Advantages of using Unified (Incident) Command:


----------



## snowbear

1. A single set of objectives is developed for the entire incident.


----------



## snowbear

2. A collective approach is used to develop strategies to achieve incident objectives.


----------



## snowbear

3. Information flow and coordination is improved between all jurisdictions and agencies involved in the incident.


----------



## snowbear

4. All agencies with responsibility for the incident have an understanding of joint priorities and restrictions.


----------



## snowbear

5. No agency's legal authorities will be compromised or neglected.


----------



## snowbear

In other words - play well with others.


----------



## snowbear

Seven more to break 14000


----------



## snowbear

The Metropolitan Washington Council of Governments (MWCOG) Fire/EMS Numbering System:


----------



## snowbear

_Units form each jurisdiction are prefixed with the following numbers.
0 – Washington, DC (no prefix)
_


----------



## limr

YES!!!!  Rangers win!

SUCK IT, OVECHKIN!!


----------



## snowbear

_1 – Arlington County_


----------



## snowbear

_2 – City of Alexandria_


----------



## snowbear

_3 – Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority_


----------



## snowbear

_4 – Fairfax County_


----------



## snowbear

_5 – Prince William County_


----------



## snowbear

_6 – Loudoun County_


----------



## snowbear

_7 – Montgomery County_


----------



## snowbear

_8 – Prince George’s County_


----------



## snowbear

_9 – Frederick County_


----------



## snowbear

_10 – Charles County_


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> YES!!!!  Rangers win!
> 
> SUCK IT, OVECHKIN!!


Told ya!


----------



## snowbear

Well, I guess that's about it for tonight


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I'll try some more tomorrow


----------



## snowbear

after I've had my beauty sleep


----------



## snowbear

because I jammin' need all of that I can get


----------



## snowbear

Oh - before I go


----------



## snowbear

I was wondering about the post numbers


----------



## snowbear

and how they would display if hidden 



Spoiler



ignored


 users posted


----------



## snowbear

It's as I guessed:


----------



## snowbear

The post numbers are skipped.


----------



## snowbear

g'night


----------



## limr

Night, Charlie!


----------



## Gary A.

G'night Charlie.


----------



## Gary A.

More from the PAD Gallery:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## waday

Day 3 with no email at work


----------



## astroNikon

LB changes
Gary is busting a large lead ...


----------



## limr

"Kryptonite" by 3 Doors Down


----------



## limr

Morning, Leaderboarders.


----------



## limr

"The Kids Aren't Alright" - The Offspring


----------



## astroNikon

only 63 pages to go


----------



## Gary A.

Top-o-the-Morn Leaderboarders.  Looks like Kim Jong Un killed his defense minister with an antiaircraft cannon. Those North Korean retirement plans leave much to be desired.


----------



## astroNikon

before Snowbear deletes all his posts again ... or maybe not ....


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> Top-o-the-Morn Leaderboarders.  Looks like Kim Jong Un killed his defense minister with an antiaircraft cannon. Those North Korean retirement plans left much to be desired.


I heard he was shooting off his mouth too much


----------



## Gary A.

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top-o-the-Morn Leaderboarders.  Looks like Kim Jong Un killed his defense minister with an antiaircraft cannon. Those North Korean retirement plans left much to be desired.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he was shooting off his mouth too much
Click to expand...

You got that wrong. It wasn't the Defense Minister who shot his mouth off ... it was Kim Jong Un who shot his mouth off, (along with some collateral damage of the rest of his body).


----------



## limr

Welcome by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Trees and shadow by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Rip Van Winkle by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Come in we&#x27;re open by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Subway by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Squirrel by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Pods by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Evening on the rock by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Carriage ride by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Birds on the streetlamp by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Shadows by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Red plant thingies by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Footsteps by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ball on a wire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bull 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Where I&#x27;ll go by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Texaco by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Cop Car 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Cop car 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Where I&#x27;ve come by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Courthouse at night by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Fire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Armchair by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Poinsettia by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Fog by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Stop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Reeds and tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Tall Waterfall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Mini Waterfall by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Branches by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bird on menu by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Biking and skating by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Train station crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Nova KBM with bike by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Got us to page 940!


----------



## limr

Red bike by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Castle and church wide by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Tracks and flowers by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Tracks and oven by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Sunken Mine tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Little Red Riding Hood by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Masks by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Foggy church and castle by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Ah....this was taken in Ölüdeniz after a week spent sleeping on the beach, swimming in the Mediterranean, then coming back to this town to have a beer on the boardwalk while waiting for the bus back to Istanbul...




Oludeniz by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Black


----------



## snowbear

Brown


----------



## snowbear

Red


----------



## snowbear

Orange


----------



## snowbear

Yellow


----------



## snowbear

Green


----------



## snowbear

Blue


----------



## snowbear

Violet


----------



## snowbear

Grey


----------



## snowbear

White


----------



## snowbear

My desk, at work:


----------



## snowbear

There are two monitors to the left


----------



## snowbear

which are hooked up to my laptop.


----------



## snowbear

There is also a mouse and keyboard there


----------



## snowbear

which are connected to the laptop's docking bay.


----------



## snowbear

The telephone is between the monitors and the docking bay


----------



## snowbear

In front are four monitors


----------



## minicoop1985

TK on the dash by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

staked tow on two


----------



## snowbear

I have a speaker on either side of the monitor stack


----------



## snowbear

and the keyboard and mouse


----------



## snowbear

My tower computer is under the desk, to the right


----------



## snowbear

The window is to the left


----------



## snowbear

As is my EOM award and my reference manual.


----------



## snowbear

The reference manual contains departmental phone numbers,


----------



## snowbear

station addresses,


----------



## snowbear

a shift calendar,


----------



## snowbear

and some GIS related information:


----------



## snowbear

schemas for our data files,


----------



## snowbear

FIPS codes for the US States & Counties


----------



## snowbear

Census Bureau TIGER line file names,


----------



## snowbear

CCFCC and MAF/TIGER FCC Codes for roadways


----------



## snowbear

a typeface and font size reference,


----------



## snowbear

our map standard colors with ESRI color name, rgb, hsv, and cmyk values


----------



## snowbear

and a paper-size reference (ANSI, Architectural, and USGS map sizes)


----------



## snowbear

In the back are the configuration settings for the laser printer and the plotter.


----------



## snowbear

We have low-wall cubes so we can still see stuff


----------



## snowbear

On the wall to the right are three items:


----------



## snowbear

1. a post-it note with the three formulas I use for calculating the Road Network travel times


----------



## snowbear

2. the photo I took of Portland Head Light when we went to Maine


----------



## snowbear

and my "Zombie Kittie" sticker thing ("when 9 lives aren't enough.").


----------



## snowbear

stuff


----------



## snowbear

was


----------



## snowbear

here


----------



## snowbear

but


----------



## snowbear

now


----------



## snowbear

it's


----------



## snowbear

different


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

five


----------



## snowbear

four


----------



## snowbear

three


----------



## snowbear

two


----------



## snowbear

one


----------



## snowbear

It's time to go home, I guess.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I'll post some more crap when I get there.


----------



## snowbear

or maybe I won't


----------



## snowbear

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

After work, I went to the eye doctor to order my new glasses.


----------



## limr

They should be ready on Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## limr

They're closed on Wednesday so if they're not ready on Tuesday, I have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## limr

I'd really like to get them on Tuesday.


----------



## limr

I made dinner when I got home.


----------



## limr

Some fresh tuna...


----------



## limr

...and green beans.


----------



## limr

Some pita bread and a little cheese.


----------



## limr

I dunno, that's all I got for now.


----------



## limr

My postwhoring skills are rusty.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> My postwhoring skills are rusty.


They seem to be fine


----------



## snowbear

Which glasses?


----------



## snowbear

or ?


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> or ?



 

But probably also a pair of  as well since my current prescription ones are all scratched up. But I'll get those somewhere else. I am getting one good pair and paying some money for them, and then I'll go somewhere like BJ's or Costco and get a few cheap pairs as back up, including some shades.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> or ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably also a pair of  as well since my current prescription ones are all scratched up. But I'll get those somewhere else. I am getting one good pair and paying some money for them, and then I'll go somewhere like BJ's or Costco and get a few cheap pairs as back up, including some shades.
Click to expand...

I'm expecting new selfies when you have them.

GOOD selfies!


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> or ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably also a pair of  as well since my current prescription ones are all scratched up. But I'll get those somewhere else. I am getting one good pair and paying some money for them, and then I'll go somewhere like BJ's or Costco and get a few cheap pairs as back up, including some shades.
Click to expand...

I wear Costco glasses. I even had the examine at Costco. (The Doc at my Costco graduated from Berkley.) The glasses are actually very high quality at a decent price. But once you have the prescription, you can order from the internet ... and now were talking bargain time. I believe there is only one frame manufacturer that fabricates like 90% of all glasses in the US.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Starting the day


----------



## snowbear

I think it's going to be a crappy one


----------



## snowbear

Work won't be too bad but


----------



## snowbear

I am supposed to be at a meeting


----------



## snowbear

I hate meetings


----------



## snowbear

I'm only "helping" in this project, so I really don't need to be there


----------



## snowbear

Normally I'd just "decline" or "forget" about the meeting


----------



## snowbear

But this one is in my office so I really can't avoid it


----------



## snowbear

Did I say I hate meetings?


----------



## snowbear

They rarely do anything


----------



## snowbear

that can't be done with email or a phone call


----------



## snowbear

I could be doing real work instead, but


----------



## snowbear

I have to go to the meeting.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I'll just sit at my desk, keep working,


----------



## snowbear

and every couple of minutes look up at the others


----------



## snowbear

and say something like "we can do that if we change the file layout."


----------



## snowbear

Tonight I have an appointment I really don't want to go to


----------



## snowbear

but I have no choice.


----------



## snowbear

Yep, I think it's going to be a crappy day.


----------



## snowbear

On the other hand,


----------



## snowbear

however,


----------



## snowbear

it _is _Friday.


----------



## snowbear

The weekend.


----------



## snowbear

"Me" time.


----------



## snowbear

Nasty Dogs and Funky Kings - ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

First Love - Adele


----------



## snowbear

These are in queue - not playing, yet.


----------



## snowbear

Dreams - Cranberries


----------



## snowbear

Working for the Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## snowbear

One Sure Thing - Toby Lightman


----------



## snowbear

It Takes Time - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## snowbear

Get the Party Started - Pink


----------



## snowbear

Smooth - Santana


----------



## snowbear

Treat Her Right - George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## snowbear

I should be leaving for work in a few minutes.


----------



## snowbear

and the meeting.


----------



## snowbear

I hate meetings.


----------



## snowbear

I guess that's enough for now.


----------



## snowbear

Buh-bye


----------



## waday

Well, finally have email back.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I think it's going to be a crappy one



Same here, buddy.


----------



## limr

No meetings for me.


----------



## limr

Just a whole lot of bullsh1t.


----------



## limr

But at least I have book club tonight.


----------



## limr

The book was kinda crappy.


----------



## limr

But I like hanging out with these women.


----------



## limr

And we do always talk about the book.


----------



## limr

And I get to see Bob later.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> I think it's going to be a crappy one


Be positive. It's Friday, you have the weekend to look forward to. As a man thinks so it is.


----------



## limr

Sec.1. It having been shewn in the foregoing discourse,


----------



## limr

1. That Adam had not, either by natural right of fatherhood, or by positive donation from God, any such authority over his children, or dominion over the world, as is pretended:


----------



## limr

2. That if he had, his heirs, yet, had no right to it:


----------



## limr

3. That if his heirs had, there being no law of nature nor positive law of God that determines which is the right heir in all cases that may arise, the right of succession, and consequently of bearing rule, could not have been certainly determined:


----------



## limr

4. That if even that had been determined, yet the knowledge of which is the eldest line of Adam's posterity, being so long since utterly lost, that in the races of mankind and families of the world, there remains not to one above another, the least pretence to be the eldest house, and to have the right of inheritance:


----------



## limr

All these premises having, as I think, been clearly made out, it is impossible that the rulers now on earth should make any benefit, or derive any the least shadow of authority from that, which is held to be the fountain of all power, Adam's private dominion and paternal jurisdiction;


----------



## limr

so that he will not give just occasion to think that all government in the world is the product only of force and violence, and that men live together by no other rules but that of beasts, where the strongest carries it, ...


----------



## limr

... and so lay a foundation for perpetual disorder and mischief, tumult, sedition and rebellion (things that the followers of that hypothesis so loudly cry out against)...


----------



## limr

... must of necessity find out another rise of government, another original of political power, and another way of designing and knowing the persons that have it, that what Sir Robert Filmer hath taught us.


----------



## limr

Sec.2. To this purpose, I think it may not be amiss, to set down what I take to be political power;


----------



## limr

that the power of a magistrate over a subject may be distinguished from that of a father over his children...


----------



## limr

... a master over his servant ...


----------



## limr

... a husband over his wife ...


----------



## limr

_(hissing cat mine)_


----------



## limr

... and a lord over his slave.


----------



## limr

(Yeah, that one is hiss-worthy, too.


)


----------



## limr

All which distinct powers happening sometimes together in the same man, if he be considered under these different relations, it may help us to distinguish these powers one from wealth, a father of a family, and a captain of a galley.


----------



## limr

Sec.3. Political power, then, I take to be a right of making laws with penalties of death, and consequently all less penalties, for the regulating and preserving of property...


----------



## limr

... and of employing the force of the community, in the execution of such laws, and in the defence of the common-wealth from foreign injury;


----------



## limr

and all this only for the public good.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Oh John Locke, you so craaaaazy!


----------



## snowbear

The meeting was postponed until Monday!


----------



## snowbear

Now I have to find a reason to be off on Monday.


----------



## snowbear

a *valid* reason.


----------



## snowbear

"Hey, boss, it's me.  I can't come in because I have to stay home and postwhore to that jammin' Leaderboard thread."


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Although I'm sure his response would be


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

and


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

and then it would be


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

GET YOUR @$$ IN HERE!


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I can take a late lunch on Monday


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

I see a third set of feet.


----------



## limr

Gonna have more coffee.


----------



## limr

Already had about 2.5-3 cups.


----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> I see a third set of feet.


That's mooch. A dachshund mix. Kinda short


----------



## snowbear

more like "Excuse me, sir . . ."


----------



## limr

So, I know nothing about real estate.


----------



## snowbear

" . . . you have me confused with someone . . . "


----------



## limr

But I'm clearly going to be forced to learn about it.


----------



## limr

Because of friggin' Lumbergh.


----------



## snowbear

" . . . who jammin' cares."


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

So I joined a free class at Coursera.


----------



## limr

So far it isn't useful in terms of the nuts and bolts of a real estate transaction.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> So, I know nothing about real estate.
> But I'm clearly going to be forced to learn about it.
> Because of friggin' Lumbergh.



Kind of how I felt on some projects!


----------



## limr

But it's a hell of a lot more interesting to read Locke than it is to read instructions on filing jammin' UCC forms.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> So I joined a free class at Coursera.


I can see it now . . . you'll have your realtor's license before long!


----------



## limr

Nothing like being told "Figure it out."


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I joined a free class at Coursera.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now . . . you'll have your realtor's license before long!
Click to expand...


NEVERRRRRRRR!

(That's the REO Speedwagon pronunciation.)


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 101090



"Don't worry, young lady; I am here to help you . . .heh heh heh heh"


----------



## snowbear

20 minutes to go.


----------



## limr

"Property and Liability: An Introduction to Law and Economics."


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, young lady; I am here to help you . . .heh heh heh heh"
Click to expand...


Want some candy?


----------



## limr

I've also joined another course that will start in June and be more structured...


----------



## limr

That course is "Buddhist Meditation and the Modern World."


----------



## limr

I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## limr

I also put a watch on "Introduction to Logic" and "Fundamentals of Art."


----------



## limr

There were no open sessions for those classes.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, young lady; I am here to help you . . .heh heh heh heh"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want some candy?
Click to expand...



"No, no; my mother wouldn't like it!"

"Your mother _loved_ it._"_


----------



## snowbear

Almost time to shut down the computers . . .


----------



## limr

I'm such a nerd.


----------



## snowbear

. . . lock up . . .


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, young lady; I am here to help you . . .heh heh heh heh"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want some candy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "No, no; my mother wouldn't like it!"
> 
> "Your mother _loved_ it._"_
Click to expand...


D'oh!


----------



## snowbear

. . . and get out of Dodge.


----------



## snowbear

I'm the only one left in the office, now.


----------



## snowbear

I've signed up for a virtual training session


----------



## snowbear

"_Operational Benefits of Using Advanced Technology for Mutual Aid"_


----------



## waday




----------



## snowbear

It's being presented by NAPSG and IAFC.


----------



## snowbear

NAPSG = The National Alliance for Public Safety GIS Foundation


----------



## snowbear

IAFC = International Association of Fire Chiefs.


----------



## snowbear

I'm not operations, but I'm now _part_ of operations


----------



## snowbear

since my Chief was promoted and went from Planning to Operations.


----------



## snowbear

and, beside; the session is free!


----------



## snowbear

Fundamentals of Art was a cool class.


----------



## snowbear

96 4" x 4" drawings of the same object.


----------



## snowbear

Obviously part of the exercise was "learning to look" - developing a perspective.


----------



## snowbear

I used a . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . wait for it  . . .


----------



## snowbear

Polar Bear.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I'll describe each one in a separate post, this weekend!


----------



## snowbear

Waiting for a process to finish on the desktop


----------



## snowbear

Then I can copy a folder to the laptop


----------



## snowbear

and go home.


----------



## waday

go home


----------



## waday

i'm about to


----------



## shefjr

I am home.


----------



## shefjr

My sisters wedding reception is at 6. Should be fun.


----------



## snerd

If the reception is not good, put up a set of rabbit ears. Should help.


----------



## shefjr

snerd said:


> If the reception is not good, put up a set of rabbit ears. Should help.



Not sure is playing with rabbit ears will help with seeing double. I'm pretty sure that since I have a driver I'll be seeing double by the end of the night which should make the reception fun.


----------



## snowbear

I'm home, but going back out - to the gym.


----------



## snowbear

I finished my very quick workout


----------



## snowbear

I'm waiting for my lovely wife To finish her's.


----------



## snowbear

My legs are longer


----------



## snowbear

So I go a bit faster


----------



## snowbear

Back home.


----------



## snowbear

To treadmill. to treadmill


----------



## snowbear

'cause I'm a fat pig


----------



## snowbear

home again, home again


----------



## snowbear

jiggety jig


----------



## snowbear

We got a coupon thing in the mail.


----------



## snowbear

$1 off two Sweet Baby Ray's Barbecue Sauce


----------



## snowbear

$1 off Sweet Baby Ray's Wing Sauce/Marinade


----------



## snowbear

Save 35 cents on Egg-land's Best Eggs


----------



## snowbear

$3 off Durazone Weed & Grass Killer


----------



## snowbear

$3 off any Optifree solution, 10oz or larger


----------



## snowbear

$3 off any Systane product


----------



## snowbear

$3 off any Clear Care solution


----------



## snowbear

(I don't know what half of this stuff is!)


----------



## snowbear

No bacon coupons - dissapointed


----------



## snowbear

"It's dark as a dungeon,


----------



## snowbear

Damp as the dew


----------



## snowbear

Where the dangers are double


----------



## snowbear

And the pleasures are few


----------



## snowbear

Where the rain never falls


----------



## snowbear

And the sun never shines


----------



## snowbear

It's dark as a dungeon


----------



## snowbear

Way down in the mines."


----------



## snowbear

_My Girl_
The Temptations.


----------



## snowbear

_The Loco-Motion_
Little Eva.


----------



## snowbear

_455 Rocket_
Kathy Mettea


----------



## snowbear

I understand Kathy and her band went through several takes on that song and din't like any of them


----------



## snowbear

They started messing around and did it in a cross between Blues and Country and decided they had a winner.


----------



## snowbear

They were right.


----------



## snowbear

_Black Dog_
Led Zepplelin.


----------



## snowbear

_La Grange_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Sultans of Swing_
Dire Straits


----------



## snowbear

_Hello_
Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## snowbear

_Tush_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Another Day In Paradise_
Phil Collins


----------



## snowbear

Saw some more little yellow geese (chicks) on the way home!


----------



## snowbear

_Retreat Marches_
The Black Watch Pipes & Drums


----------



## snowbear

_No News is Good News_
Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## snowbear

That's all for now - I'll be back in a couple of hours or so.


----------



## snowbear

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## snowbear

_The Deal_
Taylor Hicks


----------



## snowbear

_Tequila Sunrise_
The Eagles


----------



## snowbear

_Everyday_
Toby Lightman


----------



## snowbear

_Headturner_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

"A widgeon in a wicopy


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy


in which no widgeon ought to be


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be


a widowed widgeon was.


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.


While in a willowed wikiup


----------



## snowbear

_Drill Ya Tarriers, Drill_
Trip McCool


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup


a Witcha sat down to sup


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup


with other Witchitas;


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;


And what they whittled as they ate


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate


included what had been of late


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate
> included what had been of late


a widgeon's wing!


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate
> included what had been of late
> a widgeon's wing!


'Twas thus the


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate
> included what had been of late
> a widgeon's wing!
> 'Twas thus the


widgeon in a wicopy


----------



## snowbear

_Don't Stop_
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate
> included what had been of late
> a widgeon's wing!
> 'Twas thus the
> widgeon in a wicopy


in which no widgeon ought to be


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> "A widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be
> a widowed widgeon was.
> While in a willowed wikiup
> a Witcha sat down to sup
> with other Witchitas;
> And what they whittled as they ate
> included what had been of late
> a widgeon's wing!
> 'Twas thus the
> widgeon in a wicopy
> in which no widgeon ought to be


a widowed widgeon was.


----------



## snowbear

"A widgeon in a wicopy
in which no widgeon ought to be
a widowed widgeon was.
While in a willowed wikiup
a Witcha sat down to sup
with other Witchitas;
And what they whittled as they ate
included what had been of late
a widgeon's wing!
'Twas thus the
widgeon in a wicopy
in which no widgeon ought to be
a widowed widgeon was."
-John Ciardi


----------



## snowbear

_I'm a Steady Rollin' Man_
George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## snowbear

and it's . . .


----------



## snowbear

Post number


----------



## snowbear

14401!


----------



## snowbear

Hey Leonore!


----------



## limr

Hey darlin!


----------



## Gary A.

More PAD:


----------



## snowbear

There's some good Irish dancin' music on iTunes!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I'm on my last legs for the day. Thought I'd see what you were up to before I go study the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## snowbear

Swing it, sweetie!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I'm about to bow out, myself.


----------



## limr

Oh I can swing it!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

That *&^%&^ from the coast is putting pictures here again.  As if this were a photo forum thread!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Hit Parade of Love_
The Seldom Scene


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I'll post some more Locke in the morning, try to edumacate y'all  Or postwhore with more of my own pickchurs.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Time for a Mexican chocolate!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> I'll post some more Locke in the morning, try to edumacate y'all  Or postwhore with more of my own pickchurs.



Looking forward to it.
I'm gonna try to get dem gooses babies


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_99 Biker Friends_
Bowling For Soup


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gah! What's with the creepy dolls???

Gotta go to bed now. I'll try not to have any nightmares!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

_Mish Mash_
Ryan Shaw


----------



## snowbear

_I'll Be Waiting_
Adele


----------



## snowbear

Another video coming up, but I think I'll post it in the Coffee House.


----------



## snowbear

It is one of my all-time favorite songs and deserves to be in a decent thread


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Reset_
Mute Math


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

The rest are in queue, but I'm calling it quits in a short bit.


----------



## snowbear

_(I'm Your) Hoochie Coochie Man_
Muddy Waters


----------



## snowbear

_Stir It Up_
Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## snowbear

_Oh! The Breeches Full Of Stiches_
The Chieftains


----------



## snowbear

_Morningside_
Sara Bareilles


----------



## snowbear

_1234_
Feist


----------



## snowbear

_We Didn't Start The Fire_
Billy Joel


----------



## snowbear

_Tortured, Tangled Hearts_
Dixie Chicks


----------



## snowbear

_Hillbilly Band_
The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## snowbear

_I Wanna Fall in Love_
Lila McCann


----------



## snowbear

_Waitin' For The Bus_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Mississippi_
Charlie Daniels


----------



## snowbear

_Dirty Little Secret_
Bon Jovi


----------



## snowbear

Some of the places I've been since I've been married:


----------



## snowbear

Nova Scotia


----------



## snowbear

New Brunswick


----------



## snowbear

Ontario


----------



## snowbear

_In Your Time_
Taylor Hicks


----------



## snowbear

Maine


----------



## snowbear

New Hampshire


----------



## snowbear

Vermont


----------



## snowbear

_Love is a Stranger_
Eurythmics


----------



## snowbear

Massachusetts


----------



## snowbear

Rhode Island


----------



## snowbear

Connecticut


----------



## snowbear

New York


----------



## snowbear

New Jersey


----------



## snowbear

Pennsylvania


----------



## snowbear

_Armed Services Tribute/Drunken Sailor_
Seamus Kennedy


----------



## snowbear

Delaware


----------



## snowbear

Maryland (I live here!)


----------



## snowbear

Washington, DC (I was born here)


----------



## snowbear

West Virginia


----------



## snowbear

Virginia


----------



## snowbear

North Carolina


----------



## snowbear

South Carolina


----------



## snowbear

Georgia


----------



## snowbear

Florida


----------



## snowbear

_That took a while - network fart_


----------



## snowbear

_Close Enough to Perfect for Me_
Alabama


----------



## snowbear

Alabama (I've been there too - the state, not the group)


----------



## snowbear

Tennessee


----------



## snowbear

Michigan


----------



## snowbear

Ohio


----------



## snowbear

_Make and Break Harbour_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

Texas


----------



## snowbear

California (Northern)


----------



## snowbear

Washington


----------



## snowbear

Arizona


----------



## snowbear

There's a few more from when I was a kid,


----------



## snowbear

Except for Montana & Colorado, I don't really remeber them


----------



## snowbear

_Go Your Own Way_
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## snowbear

We saw one of the new Jeep Renegades, yesterday


----------



## snowbear

The Renegade is based on the Fiat 500


----------



## snowbear

It's cute!


----------



## snowbear

_Money for Nothing_
Dire Straits


----------



## snowbear

Cheez-Its!


----------



## snowbear

Original,


----------



## snowbear

Cheddar Jack,


----------



## snowbear

Baby Swiss,


----------



## snowbear

Colby,


----------



## snowbear

Hot & Spicy (like the TPF ladies),


----------



## snowbear

White Cheddar,

_...Baby One More Time_
Britney Spears


----------



## snowbear

Italian Four Cheese,


----------



## snowbear

BIG,


----------



## snowbear

and Mozzarella.


----------



## snowbear

_When I Said I Would_
Whitney Duncan


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

_I Can't Get Next to You_
The Temptations


----------



## snowbear

_Tell Me 'Bout It_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

_La Robe Baree_
Magnolia Sisters


----------



## snowbear

_Heartbreaker_
Pat Benatar


----------



## snowbear

_Homeward Bound_
Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## snowbear

_Feelin' Stronger Every Day_
Chicago (Chicago Transit Authority)


----------



## snowbear

_Mindy McCready_
Cledus T. Judd


----------



## snowbear

_She Drives Me Crazy_
Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## snowbear

_Chasing Pavements_
Adele


----------



## snowbear

_You Talk Too Much_
George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## snowbear

_All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You_
Heart


----------



## snowbear

_A Country Boy Can Survive_
Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## limr

To understand political power right, and derive it from its original, we must consider, what state all men are naturally in...


----------



## snowbear

_Johnnie Cope/The Atholl Highlanders_
The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## limr

...and that is, a state of perfect freedom to order their actions, and dispose of their possessions and persons as they think fit...


----------



## limr

within the bounds of the law of nature, without asking leave, or depending upon the will of any other man.


----------



## limr

A state also of equality, wherein all the power and jurisdiction is reciprocal, no one having more than another;


----------



## snowbear

Jock sent a letter tae Dunbar
Sayin' Cherlie meet me gin ye daur
It's I'll learn ye the erts o' war
If ye meet me here in the morning


----------



## limr

there being nothing more evident, than that creatures of the same species and rank, promiscuously born to all the same advantages of nature, and the use of the same faculties,


----------



## snowbear

Cherlie read the letter upon
He drew his sword its scabbard from
Sayin' follow me my merry men
And we'll meet Johnny Cope in the morning


----------



## limr

should also be equal one amongst another without subordination or subjection,


----------



## snowbear

Hey Johnnie Cope are ye walking yet?
  And are your drums a-beating yet?
  If you were walking I would wait
  Tae gang tae the coals in the morning


----------



## limr

unless the lord and master of them all should, by any manifest declaration of his will, set one above another, and confer on him,


----------



## snowbear

Come noo Johnnie be as good as your word
And let us try baith fire and sword
Dinnae flee like a frightened bird
Thats gone frae its nest in the morning


----------



## limr

by evident and clear appointment, an undoubted right to dominion and sovereignty.


----------



## snowbear

When Johnnie Cope he heard o' this
He said tae himself it widnae be amiss
Gin I saddle my horse in readiness
Tae gang a flee in the morning


----------



## limr

This equality of men by nature, the judicious Hooker looks upon as so evident in itself, and beyond all question,


----------



## snowbear

Bye noo Johnnie get up and rin
The heiland bagpipes mak a din
Its better tae sleep wi' a hale skin
It'll be a bloody morning


----------



## snowbear

When Johnnie Cope tae Dunbar came
They speired at him, "where's a' your men?"
The deil confound me I dinnae ken
I left them a' in the morning


----------



## limr

that he makes it the foundation of that obligation to mutual love amongst men, on which he builds the duties they owe on another, and from whence he derives the great maxims of justice and charity. His words are,


----------



## snowbear

Hey Johnnie Cope are ye walking yet?
And are your drums a-beating yet?
If you were walking I would wait
Tae gang tae the coals in the morning


----------



## limr

"The like natural inducement hath brought men to know that it is no less their duty, to love others than themselves;


----------



## snowbear

Come noo Johnnie ye werenae plait
Tae come wi' the news o' your ane defeat
And leave your men in sic a state
Sae early in the morning


----------



## limr

for seeing those things which are equal, must needs all have one measure;


----------



## snowbear

Wait quo' Johnnie I got sic' flegs
Wi' their claymores and philabegs
Gin I meet them again Deil brak' my legs
I bid you all good morning


----------



## snowbear

Hey Johnnie Cope are ye walking yet?
And are your drums a-beating yet?
If you were walking I would wait
Tae gang tae the coals in the morning


----------



## snowbear

_Old Hippie_
Bellamy Brothers


----------



## limr

if I cannot but wish to receive good, even as much at every man's hands, as any man can wish unto his own soul, how should I look to have any part of my desire herein satisfied, unless myself be careful to satisfy the like desire, which is undoubtedly in other men, being of one and the same nature?


----------



## limr

To have any thing offered them repugnant to this desire, must needs in all respects grieve them as much as me;


----------



## limr

so that if I do harm, I must look to suffer, there being no reason that others should shew greater measure of love to me, than they have by me shewed unto them.


----------



## limr

my desire therefore to be loved of my equals in nature as much as possible may be, imposeth upon me a natural duty of bearing to themward fully the like affection;


----------



## limr

from which relation of equality between ourselves and them that are as ourselves, what several rules and canons natural reason hath drawn, for direction of life, no man is ignorant, Eccl. Pol. Lib.1."


----------



## snowbear

_So Far Away_
Dire Straits


----------



## limr

Woot!! My glasses are ready early!!


----------



## snowbear

@limr  - I'm gonna let you run with it for a while . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . I've got some housework to do.


----------



## limr

Okay, I'll do a few more paragraphs and then I've got errands (picking up my glasses!) and some work, too.


----------



## limr

But though this be a state of liberty, yet it is not a state of licence:


----------



## limr

though man in that state have an uncontroulable [sic] liberty to dispose of his person or possessions, yet he has not liberty to destroy himself, or so much as any creature in his possession, but where some nobler use than its bare preservation calls for it.


----------



## limr

The state of nature has a law of nature to govern it, which obliges every one:


----------



## limr

and reason, which is that law, teaches all mankind, who will but consult it, that being all equal and independent, no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty, or possessions;


----------



## limr

for men being all the workmanship of one omnipotent, and infinitely wise maker;


----------



## limr

all the servants of one sovereign master, sent into the world by his order, and about his business;


----------



## limr

they are his property, whose workmanship they are, made to last during his, not one another's pleasure:


----------



## limr

and being furnished with like faculties, sharing all in one community of nature, there cannot be supposed any such subordination among us, that may authorize us to destroy one another, as if we were made for one another's uses, ans the inferior ranks of creatures are for our's.


----------



## limr

Everyone, as he is bound to preserve himself, and not to quit his stations wilfully, so by the like reason, when his own preservation comes not in competition, ought he...


----------



## limr

as much as he can, to preserve the rest of mankind, and may not, unless it be to do justice on an offender, take away, or impair the life, or what tends to the preservation of the life, the liberty, health, limb, or goods of another.


----------



## limr

And that all men may be restrained from invading others rights, and from doing hurt to one another, and the law of nature observed,


----------



## limr

which willeth the peace an dpreservation of all mankind, the execution of the law of nature is, in that state,


----------



## limr

put into every man's hands, whereby every one has a right to punish the transgressors of that law to such a degree, as may hinder its violation:


----------



## limr

(Vigilantism for everyone! Locke's buying!)


----------



## limr

for the law of nature would, as all other laws that concern men in this world 'be in vain, if there were nno body that in the state of nature had a power to execute that law, and thereby preserve the innocent and restrain offenders.


----------



## limr

And if any one in the state of nature may punish another for any evil he has done, every one may do so:


----------



## limr

for in that state of perfect equality, where naturally there is no superiority or jurisdiction of one over another, what any may do in the prosecution of that law, every one must needs have a right to do.


----------



## limr

One more paragraph and we should hit 975...


----------



## limr

And thus, in the state of nature, one man comes by a power over another;


----------



## limr

but yet no absolute or arbitrary power, to use a criminal, when he has got him in his hands, according to the passionate heats, or boundless extravagancy of his own will;


----------



## limr

but only to retribute to him, so far as calm reason and conscience dictate, what is proportionate to his transgression, which is so much as may serve for reparation and restraint:


----------



## limr

for these two are the only reasons, why one man may lawfully do harm to another, which is that we call punishment.


----------



## limr

In transgressing the law of nature, the offender declares himself to live by another rule than that of reason and common equity, which is that measure Got has set to the actions of men, for their mutual security;


----------



## limr

and so he becomes dangerous to mankind, the tye, which is to secure them from injury and violence, being slighted and broken by him.


----------



## limr

Which being a trespass against the whole species, and the peace and safety of it, provided for by the law of nature, every man upon this score, by the right he hath to preserve mankind in general, may restrain, or where it is necessary, destroy things noxious to them,


----------



## limr

ans so may bring such evil on anyone, who hath transgressed that law, as may make him repent the doing of it, and thereby deter him, and by his examples others, from doing the like mischief.


----------



## limr

And in the case, and upon this ground,


----------



## limr

(and here, Locke gets a little shouty by going into all caps...)


----------



## limr

EVERY MANY HATH A RIGHT TO PUNISH THE OFFENDER, AND BE EXECUTIONER OF THE LAW OF NATURE.


----------



## snowbear

I'm back for a couple of minutes (coffee time)


----------



## limr

I think Locke was on the Bernie Goetz jury.


----------



## Designer

Is there some trick to being able to post in rapid succession?

It seems if I try to do that, I am forced to wait a while before posting a second time.


----------



## limr

I bet those young whipper-snappers these days don't even know who Bernie Goetz is.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> Is there some trick to being able to post in rapid succession?
> 
> It seems if I try to do that, I am forced to wait a while before posting a second time.



Nope, no trick. I think it's a 30-second delay.


----------



## limr

It's very annoying. That's why my postwhoring has taken the form of quoting from a text - by the time I type out the quote, the delay time is over and I can keep posting.


----------



## limr

As I typed that, I realize that my postwhoring skills aren't so rusty anymore...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

It's like riding a bike.

18 seconds...

9 seconds...

1 second...


----------



## snowbear

For the long things, like poems & lyrics . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . I just type the whole thing and . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . cut from the bottom (except the line to post) and paste into a new reply box.


----------



## snowbear

The rest is just counting.


----------



## snowbear

I also open another tab and do something else intermittently to kill time.


----------



## snowbear

_Damn, girlfriend_, we are getting there!!!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

I hate waiting through that delay, so that's why I prefer to just type the next part of it to occupy myself and not see that jammin' message.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

Errands I have to run today...


----------



## limr

Pick up new glasses...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

Make deposit at the bank...


----------



## limr

Go to Walmart... (*shudder*  - I only go there because it's in the same shopping center as my other errands. I prefer Target but it's 30 more minutes away and I have no reason to go in that direction.)


----------



## limr

Go to DSW for one or two pairs of new shoes for the summer. My warm-weather shoes are kind of shot.


----------



## limr

That last 'errand' really isn't much of a chore


----------



## limr

Grocery shopping.


----------



## limr

If I get those things done relatively quickly, I may stop in at a coffeehouse to grade my final exams.


----------



## limr

We're having our official scoring session on Monday and I need to give my exams a first read before we meet for second reads.


----------



## limr

There aren't that many and they don't take long to grade, but I also need to grade a few straggler papers and start figuring out final course grades.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Go to Walmart... (*shudder*  - I only go there because it's in the same shopping center as my other errands. I prefer Target but it's 30 more minutes away and I have no reason to go in that direction.)


There's a photo op or two.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Go to DSW for one or two pairs of new shoes for the summer. My warm-weather shoes are kind of shot.


Orange hi-top Chuck Taylors?


----------



## snowbear

I have to clean off my desk/drawing table


----------



## snowbear

It's become a storage facility


----------



## snowbear

Time to delete some physical things


----------



## snowbear

But not LB posts


----------



## snowbear

except the _real_ garbage


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to DSW for one or two pairs of new shoes for the summer. My warm-weather shoes are kind of shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Orange hi-top Chuck Taylors?
Click to expand...


I prefer low-top black Chuckies


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to DSW for one or two pairs of new shoes for the summer. My warm-weather shoes are kind of shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Orange hi-top Chuck Taylors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer low-top black Chuckies
Click to expand...

I used to wear white high tops when I was in High School (just because)


----------



## snowbear

The last pair I had (a number of years ago) were red high tops.


----------



## snowbear

I went to therapy after a car crash and the therapist told me I shouldn't wear them -- I need arch support.


----------



## snowbear

So I've stuck with "regular" styles since.


----------



## snowbear

*WARNING:*  Don't peek if you have any aversions to clowns.



Spoiler: Really, don't peek


----------



## snowbear

Totally serious about not peeking.


----------



## limr

I had a pair of beige Chuckies when I was in college. I tie-dyed them.


----------



## snowbear

Well, I guess the desk will have to wait


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife just went to lay down for a while


----------



## snowbear

She's working a 12-hour OT shift at the Operations Center, tonight.


----------



## snowbear

Not a bad gig, really.


----------



## snowbear

She gets up to 4 hours to sleep


----------



## snowbear

so she really works about eight


----------



## snowbear

and gets paid for 16.


----------



## snowbear

Listen to the radio,


----------



## snowbear

monitor the dispatch computer


----------



## snowbear

notify the command staff of any major incidents


----------



## snowbear

answer and log phone calls from the stations about broken computers (no 9-1-1 calls or related)


----------



## snowbear

The worst thing would be if there is a working fire and the Rehab Bus needs to go out to the scene


----------



## snowbear

Her partner would have to do that . . .


----------



## snowbear

She can't drive a stick, nor has she taken the EVOC, yet


----------



## snowbear

Time for another break.


----------



## snowbear

_A Drop of Nelson's Blood_
Marc Gunn


----------



## snowbear

_Fishin' In The Dark_
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## snowbear

_Pinball Wizard_
The Who (the original, not the EJ version)


----------



## snowbear

_Cumberland Mountain Number Nine_
Charlie Daniels

This is the laid-back, slow one from the _Saddle Tramp _album, not the crankin' version from Volunteer Jam


----------



## snowbear

_Miracle_
The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

_Girl They Wont Believe It_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

_Lonely is the Night_
Billy Squire


----------



## snowbear

_One Good Man_
Janis Joplin


----------



## snowbear

_Thunderbird_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap_
AC/DC


----------



## snowbear

_Summertime Blues_
The Who


----------



## snowbear

_Radio_
The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

_The Mary Ellen Carter_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_Since You've Been Gone_
Kelly Clarkson


----------



## snowbear

_Bad Girl_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_You Spin Me 'Round (Like a Record)_
Dead or Alive


----------



## snowbear

_Sweet Emotion_
Aerosmith


----------



## snowbear

_If That Ain't County_
David Allan Coe


----------



## snowbear

_Blue Jean Blues_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Don't Wake Me_
Toby Lightman


----------



## snowbear

_Flowers on the Wall_
Statler Brothers


----------



## snowbear

_Hello_
Martin Solveig & Dragonette

(I reset all the play amounts)


----------



## snowbear

_Red Haired Boy/Kitchen Girl_
Neidfyre


----------



## snowbear

_Adalida_
George Strait


----------



## snowbear

"Adalida, pretty little Cajun queen
Sweet Dixie flower, the belle of the bayou
You're every young man's dream
To stand beside ya, sweet Adalida
I'd swim the Pontchartrain"


----------



## snowbear

_Without You_
The Doobie Brothers


----------



## snowbear

_Regimental March_
The Gordon Highlanders


----------



## snowbear

_Meadowland_
101 String Orchestra

(По́люшко-по́ле - Polyushko-polye)


----------



## snowbear

_Speic Seogheach_
The Chieftains


----------



## snowbear

_Mrs. Robinson_
Paul Simon


----------



## snowbear

_Doing My Time_
The Seldom Scene


----------



## snowbear

_Rocks of the Bawn_
Maidens IV


----------



## snowbear

_Self Control_
Laura Branigan


----------



## snowbear

_The Golden Age_
The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## snowbear

_Breath (2 AM)_
Anna Nalick


----------



## snowbear

_Take Me to the River_
Annie Lennox


----------



## snowbear

_Seminole Wind_
John Anderson


----------



## snowbear

_Copper Kettle_
The Country Gentlemen

A song about moonshining


----------



## snowbear

_Sweetwater_
LiMBO (Little Memphis Blues Orchestra)


----------



## snowbear

_This House_
Adam Hood


----------



## snowbear

_The Geese In The Bog/Jig of Slurs_
The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## snowbear

_I'm On My Way_
Kellie Pickler


----------



## snowbear

_What Can I Do_
The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

_Mr. Bojangles_
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## snowbear

_Never Wanted Your Love_
She & Him

This is Zooey Deschanel's group


----------



## snowbear

_New Soul_
Yael Naim


----------



## snowbear

2/4 Marches


----------



## snowbear

_2/4 Marches_
The Black Watch Pipes & Drums


----------



## snowbear

_SOS_
Rihanna


----------



## snowbear

_Trudy_
Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## snowbear

_Duley_
The Dillards

The Dillards played the sons from the mountain music playing Darling family on the old Andy Griffith Show


----------



## snowbear

_25 or 6 to 4_
Chicago


----------



## snowbear

_Sailor's Rest_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_Runaround Sue_
Dion & The Belmonts


----------



## snowbear

_Hey Baby_
No Doubt


----------



## snowbear

_Tube Steak Boogie_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_All My Rowdy Friends Have Settled Down_
Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## snowbear

_Deuling Banjos_
The Dillards


----------



## snowbear

_Incredible_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

_Splish Splash_
Bobby Darin


----------



## snowbear

_Big Ol' Game_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

"Day-O"


----------



## snowbear

_Banana Boat Song_
Harry Belafonte


----------



## snowbear

_Heart of Glass_
Blondie


----------



## snowbear

_Jamie Raeburn's Farewell_
The Tannahill Weavers


----------



## snowbear

_I Won't Back Down_
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## snowbear

_Nobody_
Ryan Shaw


----------



## snowbear

_I Love Rock 'N Roll_
Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

_I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch) _
Four Tops


----------



## snowbear

_Uptown Girl_
Billy Joel


----------



## snowbear

_Girls Just Want to Have Fun_
Cyndi Lauper


----------



## snowbear

_My Girl_
The Temptations


----------



## snowbear

_UBerlin_
R.E.M.


----------



## astroNikon

is every post just blank now except for text or .. is something going on with my browser just for this thread ??


----------



## snowbear

_If You Don't Start Drinkin' (I'm Gonna Leave)_
George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## snowbear

Getting a little behind - I'm working on a little painting


----------



## snowbear

_Georgia_
Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## snowbear

_Heaven is a Place on Earth_
Belinda Carlisle


----------



## snowbear

_Desert Skies_
The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Gary A.

More from the PAD Gallery:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Midnight Moonlight_
Old & In The Way


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Old & In The Way:
Jerry Garcia (banjo), David Grisman (mandolin), Peter Rowan (guitar), Vassar Clements (fiddle) & John Kahn (bass)


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Richard Green played fiddle for the band's first three months


----------



## snowbear

but Vassar had come on board for this song and album


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Set Fire to the Rain_
Adele


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

We ought to crack 15k posts tonight.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> We ought to crack 15k posts tonight.


hopefully


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Down at the Twist and Shout_
Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Zydeco!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_When the Stars Go Blue_
The Corrs


----------



## snowbear

Relax
Just another day in paradise


----------



## snowbear

Paradise
Sun, sand, and surf


----------



## snowbear

(Two little craft-type signs I have over my window)


----------



## snowbear

_Red Hot_
Debbie Gibson


----------



## snowbear

I got the signs from lazy_lobster when he decided to redecorate his room


----------



## snowbear

IIRC, Debbie Gibson was the original Mall Queen


----------



## snowbear

Mall queen - not to be confused with a Mall Crawler


----------



## snowbear

. . . a four wheel drive vehicle, usually a Jeep Wrangler that has a lift, larger tires and maybe even auxiliary lights but never leaves the pavement


----------



## snowbear

Just a hopped up grocery getter.


----------



## snowbear

_Free in the Harbour_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_Move Me On Down The Line_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Farewell To Nova Scotia_
Danny Quinn


----------



## snowbear

It sounds like the storm is over


----------



## snowbear

_White Trash Wedding_
Dixie Chicks


----------



## snowbear

_America (Wake Up Amy)_
Bowling for Soup


----------



## snowbear

_Jig Jag_
Jamie Laval and Ashley Broder


----------



## snowbear

_Longhaired Redneck_
David Allan Coe


----------



## snowbear

_He Won't Go_
Adele


----------



## snowbear

_Acadian Saturday Night_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_The Cure_
Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## snowbear

_Two Step D'Amede_
Savoy-Doucet Cajun Band


----------



## snowbear

Zydeco!


----------



## snowbear

_Have You Heard?_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Don't Do Me Like That_
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## snowbear

_Without You_
The Doobie Brothers


----------



## snowbear

_Heard It On The X_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Cold Hearted_
Paula Abdul


----------



## snowbear

_Barrett's Privateers_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_March of Cambreadth_
Heather Alexander


----------



## snowbear

_Almost_
Bowling For Soup


----------



## snowbear

Late night since MLW is out at work


----------



## snowbear

LL and I just ordered a pizza


----------



## snowbear

Meat Lover's Bacon & Cheese Stuffed Crust


----------



## snowbear

_Same Old Man Living at the Mill_
The Dillards


----------



## snowbear

_Feeling Good_
Nina Simone


----------



## snowbear

_Charlie's Tune_
Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## snowbear

Lived on Goose Creek all of my life


----------



## snowbear

Spent ten long years just a lookin' for a wife


----------



## snowbear

Found me a girl and I lived her so


----------



## snowbear

But she left with a band doin' Rock and Roll


----------



## snowbear

Told me that she'd be home soon


----------



## snowbear

But here it is in the middle of June


----------



## snowbear

Called up the boys and we started a band


----------



## snowbear

Spreadin' our music all over this land


----------



## snowbear

We played for money and we played for free


----------



## snowbear

Known as the Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

_Kaw-Liga_
Hank Williams Jr


----------



## snowbear

I like his version as much as I like Charlie Pride's


----------



## snowbear

One hundred seventy five posts to go until fifteen thousand


----------



## snowbear

_Mary Mac_
Seamus Kennedy


----------



## snowbear

_Baby, Baby, Baby_
Joss Stone


----------



## snowbear

_Am I Wrong_
Keb' Mo'


----------



## snowbear

_Heaven_
Uncle Kracker


----------



## snowbear

_Come Round Soon_
Sara Bareilles


----------



## snowbear

_Tonight, Tonight, Tonight_
Genesis


----------



## snowbear

_My Sharona_
The Knack


----------



## snowbear

_Mignight in Moscow_
Kenny Ball


----------



## snowbear

_Sally Goodin_
J.D. Crowe & The New South


----------



## snowbear

_I Can't Stop Rockin'_
ZZ Top


----------



## snowbear

_Pride And Joy_
Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## snowbear

_Monday Morning_
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## snowbear

_The Gospel_
Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## snowbear

_Russian Easter Festival Overture_
SF Symphony Orchestra & Peter Monteux


----------



## snowbear

_Sultans of Swing_
Dire Straits


----------



## Gary A.

Jezz Charlie ... seems like you're on a mission.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Limpin Gobbler/Crippled Turkey_
Sean Orr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_He Rode All The Way To Texas_
The Seldom Scene


----------



## snowbear

_The Woodbridge Dog Disaster_
Stan Rogers


----------



## snowbear

_Le Jig Francais_
Beaus Soleil


----------



## snowbear

Zydeco!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Ball of Confusion (That's What the World Is Today)_
The Temptations


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Hips Don't Lie_
Shakira


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

SHAKIRA!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Another Brick In The Wall_
Pink Floyd


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Slippin_
Toby Lightman


----------



## limr

New glasses selfie!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Seven pages to go. Are we making a run to get it done tonight?


----------



## snowbear

_Barracuda_
Heart


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I doubt not but this will seem a very strange doctrine to some men:


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Seven pages to go. Are we making a run to get it done tonight?


Sure thing, sweetie.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

but before they condemn it, I desire them to resolve me, by what right any prince or state can put to death, or punish an alien, for any crime he commits in their country.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

It is certain their laws, by virtue of any sanction they receive from the promulgated will of the legislative reach not a stranger;


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> New glasses selfie!
> View attachment 101162



Yep.  Real babe (with or without the glasses).


----------



## limr

they speak not to him, no, if they did, is he bound to hearken to him.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> New glasses selfie!
> View attachment 101162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Real babe (with or without the glasses).
Click to expand...


Charmer


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

The legislative authority, by which they are in force over the subjects of that commonwealth, hath no power over him.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

I've been steady pumping in the posts.


----------



## limr

Those who have the supreme power of making laws in England, France or Holland, are to an Indian, but like the rest of the world, men without authority.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_The Devil Went Down To Georgia_
Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

and therefore, if by the law of nature every man hath not a power to punish offences against it, as he soberly judges the case to require, I see not how the magistrates of any community can punish an alien of another country;


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

since, in reference to him, they can have no more power than what every man naturally may have over another.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Gary -- I'll go back and look at your photos when this crap is over


----------



## limr

Well, I figure between song lists, picture albums, and John Locke, the three of us get get the last 5 pages in now time and then I can go get some beauty sleep


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Besides the crime which consists in violating the law, and varying from the right rule of reason, whereby a man so far becomes degenerate, and declares himself to quit the principles of human nature,


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_I'm The Only Hell (My Mama Ever Raised)_
Johnnie Paycheck


----------



## Gary A.

I like Locke.


----------



## limr

and to be a noxious creature, there is commonly injury done to some person or other, and some other man receives damage by his transgression:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> I like Locke.



Me too. Except punctuation was all sorts of crazy back then!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

in which case he who hath received any damage, has, besides the right of punishment common to him with other men, a particular right to seek reparation from him that has done it:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

and any other person, who finds it just, may also join with him that is injured, and assist him in recovering from the offender so much as he may make satisfaction for the harm he has suffered.


----------



## snowbear

_Chase Around The Windmill_
The Chieftains


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

From these two distinct rights, the one of punishing the crime for restraint, and preventing the like offence, which right of punishing is in every body;


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

the other of taking reparation, which belongs only to the injured party, comes it to pass that the magistrate, who by being magistrate hath the common right of punishing put into his hands,


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

can often, where the public good demands not the execution of the law, remit the punishment of criminal offences by his own authority, but yet cannot remit the satisfaction due to any private man for the damage he has received.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

That, he who has suffered the damages has a right to demand in his own name, and he alone can remit:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

the damnified person has this power of appropriating to himself the goods or service of the offender, by right of self-preservation, as every man has a power to punish the crime, to prevent its being committed again, by the right he has of preserving all mankind, and doing all reasonable things he can in order to that end:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Muddy Water_
Bessie Smith


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

and thus it is, that every man, in the state of nature, has a power to kill a murderer, both to deter others from doing the like injury, which no reparation can compensate, by the examle of the punishment that attends it from every body,


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

and also to secure men from the attempts of a criminal, who having renounced reason, the common rule and measure God hath given to mankind, hath, by the unjust violence and slaughter he hath committed upon one,


----------



## limr

declared war against all mankind, and therefore may be destroyed as a lion or a tyger, one of those wild savage beasts, with whom men can have no society nor security:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

and upon this is grounded that great law of nature, Whoso sheddeth man's blood, by man shall his blood be shed.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

_Girlfriend On Demand_
Joss Stone


----------



## limr

And Cain was so fully convinced, that every one had a right to destroy such a criminal, that after the murder of his brother, he cries out, Every one that findeth me, shall slay me; so plain was it writ in the hearts of all mankind.


----------



## limr

One more page!


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

The girls are starting to get annoyed that they don't have their nighttime snacks yet.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

When I get into bed, they both jump up and go to their places: Zelda on my right, Mrs.Parker on the left.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

I give them some treats. Zelda gets hers first because Mrs.Parker gobbles hers up too fast so I have to give them to her one at a time.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Hey, it's 1000!!!!


----------



## snowbear

_Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves_
Eurithmics


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

But not 15,000 posts yet.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

It will be in a minute


----------



## limr

I heart Dave Grohl.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

Mine!

Nope. Jamming delay means someone else will get it.

Tio gets it, yay!!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

OK thread, you can go back to sleep for another couple of months.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.

Our work here is done.


----------



## limr




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Yo, Mods -- Lock Away!


----------



## limr

Okay, boys. The girls are starting to jump on my back, literally, and I need some sleep. Good job, folks! Go ahead and take the rest of the day off


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

G'night, Leonore.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## snowbear

Ya done good.


----------



## Gary A.

'Night Leo.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## pixmedic

Anybody home?


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Anybody home?


----------



## Gary A.

It's time to bring out the heavy stuff ...


----------



## pixmedic

yay!


----------



## waday




----------



## snowbear

Must. Not. Look . . .


----------



## snowbear

AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH.


----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH.


+1


----------



## pixmedic

Off to work!


----------



## minicoop1985

Today's gonna be a great day.


----------



## pixmedic

Yup


----------



## pixmedic

It's the weekend!


----------



## pixmedic

Sunday bump!


----------



## Overread

Addict!


----------



## pixmedic

Overread said:


> Addict!



always gonna be something!


----------



## pixmedic

Woot!
Monday on shift bump!


----------



## Gary A.

Some of us original Leaderboarders, have the self discipline to not post in here.


----------



## pixmedic

Gary A. said:


> Some of us original Leaderboarders, have the self discipline to not post in here.


I'm not OG so....
Doesn't apply to me


----------



## pixmedic

Job interview time!
Again.
On to the final interview and the meet and greet with the owners. 
They asked me to bring copies of all my certifications so I think that's a good sign.

I got here a little too early so I'm just waiting for the bosses to show.


----------



## pixmedic

I know noone is in here anymore but....
I got the job!
just have to go to a training meeting, a clearing flight, and I will officially be a fixed wing flight medic!


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> I know noone is in here anymore but....
> I got the job!
> just have to go to a training meeting, a clearing flight, and I will officially be a fixed wing flight medic!



Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## pgriz

pixmedic said:


> I know noone is in here anymore but....
> I got the job!
> just have to go to a training meeting, a clearing flight, and I will officially be a *fixed wing flight medic!*



So you revive and save pilots experiencing heart attacks?


----------



## pixmedic

Headed to pick up a vent patient after a procedure with my partner and favorite riding nurse.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Overread

Poor thread - over 1000 pages - it needs a rest now and then


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

Overread said:


> Poor thread - over 1000 pages - it needs a rest now and then


It's had a month off.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Woohoo!


----------



## pixmedic

Not even an hour in station and already setting up for the first ventilator transport of the day.
#norestforthewicked


----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Gonna be a long shift


----------



## snowbear

*dah-di-di-dit  dah-di-dit  dah-dah  di-dah-dah-dit*


----------



## pixmedic

Bump


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Bump


Correct.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...

As usual. [emoji5]


----------



## snowbear

Raining and distant thunder.  Good sleeping weather.


----------



## pixmedic

Not when I'm on shift....


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Not when I'm on shift....


Yeah, that can be a bit of a pain (though not as much pain as your customers probably have.)


----------



## pixmedic

So
Happy 
It's
Thursday!


----------



## astroNikon

it is thursday ... i never noticed until now.


----------



## minicoop1985

Yay! Weekend's almost here! Which means... nothing when you're a stay at home dad.


----------



## snowbear

Bumpitty-bump-bump-bump.


----------



## Gary A.

Wednesday today.


----------



## limr

You guys. It's been a year! This whole month is Leaderboad anniversary month! Dunno about you, but I'ma celebrate, y'all! 

Just not now because I'm about to go to bed. Can't even be bothered to postwhore.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> You guys. It's been a year! This whole month is Leaderboad anniversary month! Dunno about you, but I'ma celebrate, y'all!
> 
> Just not now because I'm about to go to bed. Can't even be bothered to postwhore.


Yay!


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> You guys. It's been a year! This whole month is Leaderboad anniversary month! Dunno about you, but I'ma celebrate, y'all!
> 
> Just not now because I'm about to go to bed. Can't even be bothered to postwhore.


GFI.


----------



## limr

I've graded 55 essays since Monday.


----------



## limr

I just got more today.


----------



## limr

I'm kind of a foolish fool.


----------



## limr

And now I have some vodka.


----------



## limr

And I suddenly felt like postwhoring a little bit.


----------



## limr

Just to annoy y'all


----------



## unpopular

Search tags for this page: amphibious car, good morning photography, good night, no fight emoticon, winking smiley goodmorning

Glad to see we're busy breaking the internet.


----------



## limr

The irony is that breaking the internet is exactly how you win it!


----------



## Peeb

I refuse to post in this thread. 

Oops...


----------



## unpopular

CARROTS!


----------



## limr

Peeb said:


> I refuse to post in this thread.
> 
> Oops...


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Almost wedding time!


----------



## astroNikon

new T-Shirt fodder


----------



## pixmedic

Still working!


----------



## pixmedic

The flower girl helping the wife chimp.


----------



## pixmedic

The wife working


----------



## terri

Dang.  Wifey's looking hawt in this pic, Jason!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Dang.  Wifey's looking hawt in this pic, Jason!



Agreed! Mazel Tov


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.  Wifey's looking hawt in this pic, Jason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Mazel Tov
Click to expand...

I concur


----------



## runnah

Yes, boobs and such.


----------



## pixmedic

runnah said:


> Yes, boobs and such.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

You look handsome - but a mite cranky!     

Where's the punch?!?


----------



## snowbear

Hey - no 'stache!  No wonder you look cranky.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Hey - no 'stache!  No wonder you look cranky.


I trimmed the stache


----------



## runnah

Well hello


----------



## snowbear

Bump.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Bump.



YAY!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Still alive!


----------



## JacaRanda

Yup


----------



## Derrel

pixmedic said:
			
		

> Still alive!



Yes, but on life support annnnd with a DNR on file..... just sayin'...


----------



## pixmedic

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but on life support annnnd with a DNR on file..... just sayin'...
Click to expand...

It's ok. I have a ventilator and cardiac pressors on my truck.


----------



## Derrel

Pixmedic, keepin' the dream alive! 

Errr,I mean keeping_ the patient_ alive...


----------



## pixmedic

Derrel said:


> Pixmedic, keepin' the dream alive!
> 
> Errr,I mean keeping_ the patient_ alive...


Whether they like it or not!


----------



## snowbear

Oh, it wouldn't take much to get it going again, though nothing like it's origins.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> Oh, it wouldn't take much to get it going again, though nothing like it's origins.


My patients?  Or this thread? [emoji5]


----------



## snowbear

The thread.  I'm quite confident your patients get the best of care, at least until you have completed the transport.


----------



## NancyMoranG

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but on life support annnnd with a DNR on file..... just sayin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I have a ventilator and cardiac pressors on my truck.
Click to expand...


Pix, you sound like a handy guy to have around 
Sorry that this is probably a bad time of year for you? Lots of ER work?


----------



## pixmedic

NancyMoranG said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but on life support annnnd with a DNR on file..... just sayin'...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I have a ventilator and cardiac pressors on my truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pix, you sound like a handy guy to have around
> Sorry that this is probably a bad time of year for you? Lots of ER work?
Click to expand...

Yesterday was pretty busy. Today is looking like it's going to be busy as well


----------



## pixmedic

It's finally the weekend!

But I'm on shift today.


----------



## pixmedic

My news year resolution last year was not to make any more new year resolutions.  So far I'm 100% with that.


----------



## NancyMoranG

As far as work is concerned, I will bet that you happy the holidays are over.
Hey, I am on the leaderboard!! It's a good thing that knowledge isn't a prerequisite for it


----------



## astroNikon

NancyMoranG said:


> As far as work is concerned, I will bet that you happy the holidays are over.
> Hey, I am on the leaderboard!! It's a good thing that knowledge isn't a prerequisite for it


what's a leaderboard ?


----------



## pixmedic

astroNikon said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as work is concerned, I will bet that you happy the holidays are over.
> Hey, I am on the leaderboard!! It's a good thing that knowledge isn't a prerequisite for it
> 
> 
> 
> what's a leaderboard ?
Click to expand...

The best thread on the forum!


----------



## snowbear

astroNikon said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as work is concerned, I will bet that you happy the holidays are over.
> Hey, I am on the leaderboard!! It's a good thing that knowledge isn't a prerequisite for it
> 
> 
> 
> what's a leaderboard ?
Click to expand...

The TPF equivalent of belly button pocket lint; it doesn't really hurt anything but it won't jammin' go away.


----------



## Gary A.

You gotta pick at it.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Yup, gotta pick at it.


----------



## limr

How else am I going to keep my mad postwhoring skillz sharp, yo?


----------



## NancyMoranG

Hey, you guys are trying to jump in front of me on the leaderboard with these posts!!


----------



## NancyMoranG

How do I get more 'ratings' ? Do I HAVE to post photos ?


----------



## NancyMoranG

For those of you following the coffee forum, yes, I am still laid up with RV repairs.....more later...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh, no! you all did not start this up again...


Here's a John Cleese pick.
(No actual real wildlife was involved in the recording of this video. Except maybe Michael Palin.)


----------



## vintagesnaps

A classic.


----------



## snowbear

Not really "starting it up," Sharon, though I did a mini revival a few months back. Pixmedic & I bump it every so often to keep it alive - kind of a slow IV drip.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Have you confused your cat recently?


----------



## Gary A.

Start


----------



## Gary A.

what


----------



## Gary A.

up


----------



## vintagesnaps

I thought this thread was as gone as a dead parrot. Guess it was just resting.


----------



## Gary A.

?


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> I thought this thread was as gone as a dead parrot. Guess it was just resting.



It is NOT an ex-thread!


----------



## Derrel

*Old, dead thread necromancers---rejoice!!!*


----------



## vintagesnaps

What a silly thread.


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> *Old, dead thread necromancers---rejoice!!!*


I didn't really _die; _it just went into a little ol' coma.  Then your friendly Fire/EMS types came along and _revived_ it.


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> What a silly thread.


. . . and yet, here you are!  

BTW, the way I initial papers (a "w" inside a "C") was inspired by the Canadiens' logo.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

I don't know why but that last one still has me giggling like a fool. I think I need to go to bed


----------



## snowbear




----------



## astroNikon

OMG Folks.
O.  M.   G.
this is page 1261 of this thread.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Do I hear page 1262?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Why, is it calling your name?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## astroNikon

1262 precedes 1263
ironic isn't it ?


----------



## snowbear

Blizzard Bump.


----------



## snowbear

You'll need a few more posts


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> You'll need a few more posts


in order to get to # 1263.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe add a few posts . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . like this one . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . and this one . . .


----------



## snowbear

. . . and this one.


----------



## snowbear

By my calculations


----------



## snowbear

you'd need


----------



## snowbear

eight more posts


----------



## snowbear

seven


----------



## snowbear

oops.


----------



## snowbear

I guess I miscounted!


----------



## limr

Whoever has electricity tomorrow has to post on Leaderboard!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Leo! here you are! I was just wondering about you.


So now this is the snowed in for the weekend thread?!?

Day 1 - Charlie is already incapable of posting more than a few words at a time...


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> Leo! here you are! I was just wondering about you.
> 
> 
> So now this is the snowed in for the weekend thread?!?
> 
> Day 1 - Charlie is already incapable of posting more than a few words at a time...


Am too..


----------



## vintagesnaps

Are not.


----------



## snowbear

Well, OK.  I'm generally not confrontational, either; especially with the lovely ladies of TPF.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Just gotta fill up


----------



## vintagesnaps

space.


----------



## snowbear

Checking in.
Electricity, Internet access and coffee maker are all operational.  We are good to go.

A couple of photos posted elsewhere.


----------



## pixmedic

Boosh


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Boosh



Watch yer language!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch yer language!
Click to expand...

I am watching it. On my phone.  As I type it.


----------



## limr

Indeed!


----------



## Peeb

Wow.


----------



## vintagesnaps

This thread is just plain silly.


----------



## pixmedic

Yup


----------



## Peeb

pixmedic said:


> Yup


Yessir.


----------



## pixmedic

Peeb said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir.
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## pixmedic

Crap it's cold this morning


----------



## snowbear

Bumpers.


----------



## Peeb

Naw.


----------



## pixmedic

Woot! It's Monday 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Woot! It's Monday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



That's it. You're officially insane. 

Though you have a wonky work schedule, so I suppose this could be a good thing for you.

And there's still a chance that you're insane.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! It's Monday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. You're officially insane.
> 
> Though you have a wonky work schedule, so I suppose this could be a good thing for you.
> 
> And there's still a chance that you're insane.
Click to expand...

Wednesday is my only day off this week  until sunday

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria

oh


----------



## mmaria

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUTExMWFRUXFhkaGBgYGBYeHxUbFx8YGBgXFxsYHygiHR8mHRgYITEhJSktLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0mICYyLy8yMi0tLS8tLzUtLS8tKy0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLy0tLS0tLS0vLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAMwA9wMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAcCAf/EAEcQAAIBAgMGAwUFBAYIBwAAAAECAwARBBIhBQYTMUFRImFxBzKBkaEUQlKxwSNy0fAVJWKSsuFDRHOCs8LS8SQzNDVUg6L/xAAbAQEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAUCAwYBB//EADsRAAICAgAEAwUGAwgCAwAAAAABAgMEEQUSITETQVEGYXGBoRQiMpGx8CPB0RUkMzRCUuHxcqIWJTX/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AKJXblAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgMkELOyogLMxAAHUnkKxnOMIuUnpI9jFyel3Ol7I9ncCoDiGZ3I1CmyqeoFtTbuflXE5PtNfKf8ABSUfV938fJF5VwutL7/VkPvduPwFMuGLMgF3Q6so/ELcx37VZcL4/wCPNVX6TfZr9GR8rh/JHnr8u6/oUiumKoUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoCa3b3blxjEJZUX3nPIdbAdTbW31qt4jxSnCj9/rJraS79PP3Ik42JO99O3qWuf2Y6eDE6/2k0J/wB1tB86oKvazb/iVfk/L8iwlwn/AGy/NFG2rs2TDyGKVcrD5EdCp6iupxcqrJrVlT2n++pVW0zqlyzNOpBrFAKAUBP7kTBMWrEA2VreR01Hna/zrnfahzWA1B621v4df5lpweEZZHX0evodbjxyn1FfOoXJdWdHKlmLE49QLHkRrqPz7c68VsnKPL36GSp2ns4bKBmOXlc29L6V9mhvlXN30cRPXM9djxWRiKAUAoBQHlbBsxRZBa2VmlUA9/2bKT2sars/EvyNeFa4a9CTj3V175o7OmbI3YwEuATFHCR52g4mUvKy5gpNvE/K9fNsjPy45Dqdsmk9fU6OFNXLzKKOXyOZAjiOGLw+7CnDuDlJzN4iTYWBN7X5V3+JwuePXKVdjcpL/V2RR3ZUZySlHon5F33G3fwWOEvEw8iGIoP/AFMrZs4J7L2rleMZvEcKxVyu3tb6LRZYtWPdHmUCvbzxQriZYIII4lhly580rO2UAkEs5UAk8rdKueA4+RdCOVZdJ+7yIedZXBuqMF8SPrrCpFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUB1TcnGKuGjUCw5nzY+9Xyjjttks+3nfZ6XuR2eDRH7LBx80WtcWCOf8j0qv8Tcf3+2ZOtpnO/ak6sYCDrZx8PCf59a7P2Pk3G1eXT+ZTcZjrk9epRK7QoxQCgFAZcPOyMHU2I5VoycavJqdVq2n+9/FG2m6dM1ZB9UXOLeRY7CTRioJUXIFx9D5V87l7N5M5SdGnFNpNvTevkdYuMUKKVu1Lo+xE7e3lMwyR3VepPM+XpV/wf2aWNPxchpyXZLsvf8AEq8/jHix8OlaXm/MrtdYUQoBQCgFAKA+0B1ndN77GTyw0g/uhx+lfHs9az5/+X8zr6nupfA5BhPcT90flX16v8C+Bydn438To/se/wBc/ei/wtXzv2v/AM3H4F/wr/C+ZSdtPmxeKbviZfoxH6V13s/Hl4fX8Cp4g/48jTq5IYoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgJzd7bnA8Le6evauU49wGWW/Ho/F5r1/wCfIvuF8UjQvCt/D5P0/wCC4YbeSNyqq4JOgFx/DX/KuOnwfNr/ABVNa938y9jl4ku011KNvFjnmmYsCMvhAPQCvovBMCGHiqKe2+rf79Dk+JZTyL29aS6Jfv1IyrcgCgFAKA3tjwK0l39xAXblyXW2vnbofSouZZKFWod30XzN2PFSn97suprYmYu7OfvMT8+lbqq1XBQXkjXOXNJy9TFWwxFAKAUAoBQCgFAdS3HJOxdeiYkfJ5QPyr5HxaKjxKaX+46zGe6I/A5RhPcT90flX1mv8C+By1n438TpXse93F/7VP8AAK+c+13+cXwOg4X/AIBz2dryTHvNMfm7V3HCI8uFUvcilzHu+R4qxIwoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFeHor08Jua2KjzAAToPEOXEUciLdRy11PyAq4N4dnI/8ADfb3P+n79SZJfaI8y/Eu/vISrQhigFAKAlpEEOGXnnn1Pkik2t6/za1V6buyn/th+r/oSmvDp98v0ImrAiigFAKAUAoBQCgFAdN3Be+x5R2OKH1c/rXyjjcdcTn8TqsR/wB3j8DluE9xP3R+VfVK/wAC+BzFn438TpXsg9zF/wC1T/hrXzn2u/zq+COg4X/gHNdnZ5ciojSSSeIIgJJzG5PkNdSdK7SGXRhYkHbLS0inlTO+6SivMmcVu9PCB9ofC4ctqEmxADW72RW/Oqxe1Fc21VVKS9V/0Sf7Lkl96SRo7RwM0CLJJGOG9skqOrxNfQeNL2+IHKpeP7QY924pNTX+l9/gap8PnFp76eptJsSY4dsUGw5hQ2ZxK5ynQWIEV+o6VFftLBWqp1S5n5bRtXDG483OtfA0MBDJO8cUSZpJGsq3sNL3YkjRQBe5FWuVxKGNjePate7zIlWM7LOSL+ZjkZlJVlyOHyMGYAIwNjmY6AefpWX9o1vFWTBNr0XcfZZeL4TejLi4Wiy5mhOYKQI5g5IbkwAHLr6VFxONRybOSNcl5bN12C648zkjzV0QBQCgFAKAUBkgmKMGXmDf/KsLK42RcZdmZQk4tNEjtiJWC4hBZZPeAv4XHPn31+RqFh2SjJ0Wd49vev8AgkZEU0rY9n3+JFVYEUUBtbNwZmkVB15nsBqToD+VaMm9UVObNlNTsmooybZxfElYj3RZV8gula8Kl1VJPu+r+ZnkWc83rsuiNGpZoFAKAUAoBQCgFAKA6NuA39U4odmxH1QH9a+Xe0C1xR/I6bBe8ZHNcMPAv7o/Kvp1f4F8Dm5/iZ0P2YvkwuPfs1/7sKmvnXtV14hFe5HQ8N/y/wCZC+yXasOHlZJiqGaKIRyMQASt7x3PIm4I71J9psO5wqsitxUUjXw+2G5x89s096tkYlcbO7QSycWQskkcbOHQ2yAFb2yiwsbcqsOBcUwacRRlJRku+zRnY11lu4raJzCsuA2RPDi7cXEGUxYYm7DiKqqCoPh8QLk8lzd65/I3xHiXPix6bXX5/v8A6J1eqMfVjI/2cTrxZcDNrHi4iLHlxEUhrebIb/8A1irf2pxJVuvKj3XRkXhlykpVsiHixGzmKBgMXf3uiwxsQgPYzOuYi/uKPxVlVGfGpfe/BGP/ALa/fz+Am44a6d2/oTW9uATFrFtOLwwTJ/4sdYzGLGw/Ecpj9cneq3h+fdhxswn+Lsvn+/3okX0QucbfIqqsWLOQFLm+UckGgVB5KoVR5LXd8Pxfs1EYefd/HzKLJu8WxyPVTTQKAUAoBQCgFASuw518UEnuS6X/AAt90jrzty7Cq7PqktXw7x+q8yVjTXWuXaX6kfiYDG7I3NTY1NqsjZBTj2ZHnBwk4vyMVbDEmtl/ssPLP95v2ac+urH+b8ulVmX/ABr4UeS+8/l2/fvJlD8OuVnn2RC1ZkMUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQHQPZyS2z8cgBJzygAA3JaJbAd6+Ze0i5eJbfuOk4e9435lFh2VigoH2PFch/q83/TXaR47gKKXioqZYF7bfKXbdHDywbM2g8sTxZuIVEilSQIlW9msbXB+VcVxvJqyuIRlVLa6Fxh1Sqo5ZLr1OfogKgEAiw0NfS1FOCTObbfNtGWB2QZUklRfwpLKo+SsBUKfCcKb5pVrZvWZclpSZjjhVSSBqeZ5k+pOpqXVRXUtVxSNM7JT/E9mRHZWV0bK6MHRuzLqPUdCOoJrXmYsMqmVU+zMqbXVNTR7xOIeWR5ZWzSSMWY2sOwVR0AFgB5VrwMGvDpVUDLIvldPmZ54snDMIkIhaQSNHpYuugN+duRtyuAa1S4VRLLWU195GSy7FV4XkeasiMKAUAoBQCgFAKA+re4tzvpbv0tXj1rqF36F4n3RxOMWGZVyMyWk4l1sV5Hlc3HlVBj59eLKdUusU+mupZXUSuUZrvrqS+zPZlEtjiJWc/hQZR8zqfpWFvG5t8tcdfE9hgJLcmaXtAhwOEiSEAZlBYIWcnsCbHmTcC/QHoKhQzbla7E+r7klY8JQ5Wunkcqi2sM1mAA7g3t61c4/FE3y2rXvIVuFpbgSKsDqNRVsmmtogNNdGfa9AoBQCgFAKAUAoC57kYzhbO2m4vdMzaecK8j8K+d+0tfNxKC9UjoeHPWN+ZTEkksLzTXsP8ASy/9VdnHhWHpbqj+RUPMu30kW3YU7f0NtMu7MLsq5mLEXSMWuxPU/WuJ4rTXDi1ddUdLp2LnFnKWM5SfqVIV9HOcFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQ9FDwy4aBpGVEF2YgAeulYWWRrjzSfQ9jFyekdf3Q3PjwqiSQB5bXLsNI/KMHl6nWuUzuJWXy5I9I/qXFGLCtbfVknjt6cPGwUMZHP3YxmPqQtVqe30JnhvXUyzYpmIPCextcggZbg6kHWvH32epdNELvhuXDtGIFmKyKPBILXtro/wCIa1shJrqYPS6HB94NgzYGThTx255WsbOO6nr+lSYT5kYuOjWw+LaMGxBHS9TaMmyp/cf9CPZVCf4iaws2dQ1rX/7V0OPa7a1NrWyqthyScTLW41igFAKAUAoDzKDbTn62v3F7G2nW1ar4zlXJVvUtdGZ1uKknJdCZwO3xDDNBHhE4c4tLxJ5XLC2W11CW07Vytvs9lZFqtvuXMuzSLWPEKq48sIdCEkUZwwjCJ4QyRO4LAE3IaUvZtRr5fGrWGDmU0zULuab7OXkRXkUzmnKGkvQn8JvGkeGkwq4EGOVsz8TFSEsfD1SMEe6ORqms9ns269X2XLmXnomR4hRCPJGL0QYHiYhQik3VAzPkFhpmfxHW51710+DRdTVyXT5n6lZkThOe4LSPtTDQKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgNbZ+3mw8wkiI4mZQpOuQX5gef61yuXe7rW99OyLmmpVw69zsE22jMViMhSNgTI3Jiq2UKn7zZte1V8o6fUlR7LXc1Z9qrDGz4aJY0TTO4JkH4tDr2rS36G5R9Ss7Y9ob4WROERiSVu0jMwuT0VU0A/hW2Fe+5hKS8jNsj2u2YtLhVRb+JopDm1/sNoeVZ+AvJmtz6dS2Y/E4TbODkCftMp0sDmRrXUgdPMVrcXD7x7B7ejkOG3UZxIuVxLGblQOajRrDuOdT8bksmlN6RovcoLcVsyRoAAByFdZGKilFeRSNtvbPtengoBQCgFAKAUAoD47gAk8gLn4V5KSim35HqTb0jew+xcXIjSJhnZFXMWzQiwALXsXvyFUM/aTBhLl2/wAieuG3Nb6GnhkaVo0iXO8jBUW6rckE82IA0FWeZm14tPjT3oi00StnyLuZcdg5YJWhmTJIoUkBgws4uNRWvh3Ea86t2Vp6T11MsnGlRLUjDVgRxQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFARW2MfYZFOv3vLyqq4hlaXhQfXz/AKE3Fo2+eR8wiRsIo1txGlQE631Iue3/AGqk11RY76PZa94t5jhZl4JBYAAXAOVB+RbXzA9a0pcz2bOy0aW0t7GxIkZRZmt4Ry8P3jfSvFTp9DJ2dCs4vDOCJHXwk81IIHfQedblE1tm1Bg1yEhmdCQxQCx0uATftmIuL8+lep+R5rzLv7KpngxBLHLHLoQerDUW+B5+Vap9eh7rzOgT4aNsTHLEQTmIa3loeXnWiPTobZPcepR/aNshYMSGQBVlXNYcgw0a30PxrquF3uyrUu6KPKgoz2vMqlWRGFAKAUAoBQCgFADQFt3HZYtn7VcACynl/sv8z86+ee0kN8RrgvcdFw+X93bfvIbcmO+PwS9nJ/uxSfrar/2mfLw7XvRX8N65G/ibvtNOXaMran9jCbf3xYfIVC9lLVXhWSl2T3+pu4pDmtil5mjtPYy4XKuJxBEzKGMUEPEMYa9s7M6jpyGvYVnTxvPzG3i1LlXmzyeFRUl4kupr7Q2c0SRyiRZoJbiOZFZbMOccitqjc9OtjU/hnGvtFroujyzXkaMnC8OPPB7RqVfleKAUAoBQCgFAKAiP6JMmJVLHLI3PsObVz2ZjuN79Ht/1LSi5Or3roTG0N1GwgSdWLASKNbd73+QquUtMl62iG3giZcSSxBuQRe9iOl7j4WpDXZmUvU0p28Q5AcyANBe5sLevKtyWuxibeHIsQVtr31XTWwPQ8+VbOU1t9Tzh8Q0TXU6Xvy/m1YOG+5mix/0/pHYZCrA+Hr3t9a0eHp7MubaOn7DnBy8OzXUsfMt3PwrXNaCezW9rUYMULW91iL9rjl9PpVrwd/xGvcQMxfdTOZV0JXCgFAKAUAoBQCgFATWw8ZlwO1YurQxuPQ3jkPwGU/GuJ4/T/wDZUTfZ/wAi8wJ7x5L0JD2YYXPjjL/o4YyC3TiSlVRPXLm+Y7177X5S5I0R79zHhNbW5swe1NP6wcEE54IQAoJLEmVQFA1JJ5WrH2Ysqjg2u1/d31/JnvEYzd0OTuau1dkY98k2NOGgIAUPPKsckqqCAHyFlNr9VBuKjYXEcXEvf2bnlH0XY3XY9l1erNJ+pJ7N2Yf6J2gpkglUMJYzDLnyOgDEE2FvdU+eY1Fy85WcTrvjFxba2mbKqeXHcG9lTBr6UjmhQCgFAKAUAoBQFw3M3dBU4zENw4IwSCTbOdRe/RQfma5jjvGVQ/s1S5pvv7v+WWmBhOz+JLt+/oT0mBXEYV10N7kfLQ/Cq+SfQmxa2zne1o1liaNl/aRKTmt+HsfQWrY+v3gnr7rKYW8qkR77Rg1tdT0HN7n+e1ZLSe2Y90eWJNY7PUZow7kKLk8gB+QrB7PeiO5+z7ZzpEnE98KL/DkK0WPYXQ3t99mHEQ5RoR7h/tjknowuL9wO9e4uesXIjzdn3/r8u/wMbcfxqnrujkRrtCjPlAKAUAoBQCgFAKA9QzNG4dGyuARyBDKwsyMraMpHMGoWdg05kOSz5a7o30XzpfNE39nY+Vp8LHmVIhioWEUSJGmbOvjYKLsfU1zvEeC0YuJbcm5S1rbZY4+bO22MNJImt/8AHtFtcTRgF4I4SAb2J/akqe11fn6VX8BwftfDrat6219Dfm3+DfCXxNPeTauDx8oxDnE4eURhCvBWVSFJYZCrXB8R52Hl324OHxThu4V1xkn5mN1uNk9ZS0ZNkbawUODxeHvis2IFs7wg3upQEJGcqgC2ha5vWjNwOJ5GVC+yvbXp26e8zpvxq63CMisxHnzIBspZQpI01KhmtrfS5rt8OV0qk74pS9EUl6rU/wCG9o91KNQoBQCgFAKAnNy9mriMXGji6C7MPxZeh8r2qo47mTxMKdlb1Lok/TZLwaVbcoy7dyc9s8WKEMYjsMILZlQEEP8Adz9Mva3Ij0rguFWVSscpv77839fmdFfF8uo9v3ozbobZisIo5TLlVQz2IDNbxWvra/L0q+r55xbmte4gzSi9J7Pm+OxSFeWEaOpEijTp7y+fPSvFLl6MyX3+vmcdkwzLcFT25VJi0zx9DysZJAAJJ5aflWa6GL7m0dmyi10IHnpWPMvMfA6ZuNu3GMslrkLzP4uprXNvyPEy+yYhYkOUgac/TqfKtSR62zRh302dJ+wbELmJC+IMAWvpZrWvfreqC+nJlN2afmT4uEUo7KXvxu02Gbi5w6yu3SxB56206nlXY+z3F3l1+FNalFLr6/0KTiOKqpc8ez+hVa6QrRQCgFAKAUBKYDd3EzYc4pRCsIz3Z5cpAjJVmYZDYXU9a5rJ9paaMiVDg209dCyr4bKcFPm7kLi3Kh7NG5Ckho2zi9tNcoqyoz5X1TkoOLSff4GizGVc4pveyX3iihw8j4dYVMbYZWglyjiSSMqOs3FY3sWzAgaAaWrksGORlNXxm3YpdVvsvgW1zrrThKP3ddOh63Twhnx0CLyjkWWQ9ESI5rsel2Cj41e+0uZCvDlXv70umiBw2mUrefyRg25tEYnFYjELqskng80jAjU/ELf41I9n8V4+FFS7vqa+IWqdz15GnV2QRQH1EZmCIAWIJ1IUKq6s7sdFUDmTULOzq8Svnn8l5s30USulpEpgN3pMRG74WeDEtHq8ScRWt/Y4ijN5HQHvVBL2mlVYo30uKfmT/wCzFJPkntkRG9xf8+YtzBHQ11NVkbIKcX0ZVzi4vlZ6rMxFAKAUBZ/ZzOExq3+8pX5lf4VzPtZHeCv/ACX6SLPhP+M/g/1R0zeUXw+IBFxwG/Jv4V83obVkdeqOj10ONbobqY8BZ1AjUWIVyQXtz8I5fGurt4tRXPlXX4ECOJOS69DoMe1kK5X0J5jsanVWV3R5oMjWVzqepI0sRsLDNc5QTb5ms+Ro8U9kNhN3V4wY2AXkB5cr/wA9Ky0+4clrR73i2Wz21CoNLkiihth2aR4wm9GGwkfDEgYjmFv+dZyS7GC2+pW9u79yyjJFdR17n0trWhR7s37RWnwE4HEMUoW/vFHA73va1eeNU3yqS/NHvhy1vTOnxYeRthJLM7uxlzhnZmOUsY1ALHlltWvg9ihxWVceicfL8zXnLmxeZ90yoV3JQigFAKAUAoC8bvvfYOOX8P2kfNQ//Ma+ZcXhy8Y+aZ02JLeKvgUZeXwr6acybmF2nNHGIRwpYQbrFiIklVOpyZtVHle1UGV7O491jsg3Bv0eiwq4jOEeWS2e59szvE0AMUML+/Hh4UiDg8wxFyQfWsKPZvHhYrLJSk16sys4lNx5YpI0QLV0SWuiK0UAoDdiwDHA4idVJAxMUUpAvlhROIb9cvEaO/oO1cjnZFb4xXC5/dS6fEuKISWG3Duyb9l//uIt/wDGlv6ZorfWtftjrwK/XY4RvmkRO9MCpj8Yqiy8bNbzdUdv/wBMT8asvZmcp4Ed+TaI/E0lf0I2ugK8UAoBQFn3LwD5vtPJEkRfUkhjb0A+orkfazKgqo43+pvm+S2vr/IueDUtzlZ5aa/Q6lPKeJYdVH/Mf0r520dBH8JXt6N6sPgMhkzMX1VEAuRyY6kAD41MxcO3I2oeXqYWWRgtyKJN7QcHKribCOCWOUpkJANrXuRre9WkeE3wadc19TV9si+kk/oaabxRcosQVB6SKwt5Hp9bVYV3ZlUfvR5vqaJ1Y1j2nokxhsbLqkqm/VdQfQitU+Mcr01oyjw+LW+Y9LuJNP8A+fLIfIO1vkai2cak/wAKNkcGC7skcF7MsMurKW8izVEnxa99no2rHqXkT2HwOCwak2giA1JOQHT11qI533S6tv8AM2ahFdEkbWG2zDiVYwyrKALHKb2zcgfkaxnTZU/vxaMVKL7PZrb8QrHs9o1FgCmnmXufrerv2ZblxKLfo/0K7if+Xfy/U5TX045kUAoBQCgFAW3dhv6o2qO3E+sSmvnfH464tB+vKdFgP+6/mVFeQr6IjnT7QCgFAKAUBI7K29JhoMVh1iWRcSp1ZrcNivDJIynMLWNtOVczxXgMsvKjfCWta38izxc5VVODRZfZ8EwWFm2jiDlR1VIR1dUv7o6l25eS35VzvHsh52XHHp68vQsMKvwanOfTfUpcs7SPJLJ78rtIwvexc3yjyAsvwruuHYixMaNS8ijybfFscjzU40CgFAekQkgAEkmwAFySeQAHOvG0lt9glvojqWBw5gwMWGdcspDsRcaNqdfOxFfKOMZKyc+dsHuPTT92kdhw6l10xTX7ZOo+cBh1jRh6i5/WqeS1slLotFO9qewziMIJUF3gYtYDVkbRgLf7p+FWfC8hVXcsuz6GjIg5Q6d0czG4+PIFsOSWXNbMoIHcgnT051d/2ljb1zEX7NZreiHxey5otJIpE/eVh9bWqXXdVNfdkn8zTKucX1TNWOUr7rEehI/Ks3HfcwTJDD7wYtAQmJmUHpxH/U/lWmWLTLq4L8jYrprszxLtvEt72ImN+8r/AMaLGpXaC/JB2z9X+Zq4eF5XCqC7sdANST8a2ylGEdvokYpOT15lz9mWAxH224LxpFrMDpm/DGwPUnl2AJqt4pbV4HXTb7f1N+PGfia7ep0L2jTEYYKTq0ij1ygkn51l7I1by5S9I/qzTxiWqUvVnNa+inOCgFAKAUANAWjdk/1Xtb9w/wDCrgPaL/8AUq+X6nQYH+WfzKuBXfnPigN3ZGzDPxnZ+FBh0LzS2BI0uI0B5uQOvl3Fc/xnjDxHGmpbnL6Fhh4atTnPsjLgNi/aIJpsM0pfD2MkEuQsyMCQ0bRgC9lbwkfdIvUCXGcvByI1ZiTUvNEj7HTdW5Vd0a2xdnvi5khhIBZS7O3KOMWvIR15gAdzVvxbi0MKhWLq32IeJiO6bT7Lubex9jR4x5YsLNLxFQvHxhHknVTlJ8Cgx81te/vVSW8Yz8ONd2Qk4y8l3ROjiY9vNGvujQ2dhlldhPeOGEFsT+JVVshiX+2z+AfGrDinFv7tFY/WVnYj4uJqxuztE2Nt7XkxcgdwEjQWhhHuwryHqxAFz8BpW7g3BoYUOefWb7s15mY7nyx/CaVXpBFAKAUBKbsbQXD4qKV/dVjfyDArm+F7/Cq7i9E78K2uHdr9Ov11okYk1C6Mpdi2T45nlilJvbGsji/uqxKr8MuU18vVaScfWO1+/wAzsN/d6eT/AH/ItOy5rZFPQyJ/dNx9AahTW/oZSXf99zfjFritTBWdtbciw+LgRzYyFlHYXsDfsOXyqXj487K5SXkJzjFJPzMO0tvYZJMv2iLN1TOtewxrZR3yvXwPfEgujaPZwUEguY42Vu6If0rzxLI9E2vmeuKfkR8u7eE64aH4IP0rasy9f63+Zj4Nb/0r8iN2ts7AwDM8WHQH8Sp9L1vpuybXqMpP5s8lCqK3JJfJHnZe0opZUTD8MhblsoChdLKNBr108q9uqshByt319TyEoSeoaLrsfZsUCkRg+NyzEkksx6knU26dgKr7Lp2Nc3kZcqjvRU/abiwZY4h9xbn1bQfQfWu79j6OWiy5+b1+X/Zz3GLNzjD3b/MpddgUwoBQCgFADQFt3HeNcJtRplLxiNS6g2LLke4B6X718/8AadSfEKlB6fQv+G68B7K6uPj0ts/BBLe6yys3xlLZifO1Wv8A8fyJLmeRLm+hG/tGtPSh0LDFutBi8EcXgg2HkTPngZ2dGMfvKGe5HcMO+o7U9fGMzh2X9nvfMkyXLEpyKueK0z1hkjj2AGfOPtU12MeUsSW8I8ZtbLEBUedluXxfdetrtvsbIxhVi6l28zQ3Y3nXAcUxYeWUy5AxlliWwjz2sI4zb3z36Vb5/A+IZ84yvlFa9CJTm49Cagmb+4YSHA7SxLArbMlo9SiBc4VL2Ghl8uVVHGYWfa6cZvbikvcyXiSi65WJd2yF3Z2vFgZRNHDPKwjZAJJIUUBivRFJ+6Opq7zeE8SzYRrtlFJdtEOrLxqZOUd7Zg2tjuMs8/DWIS41DIoa9rQsUzNYXBfO2o96tWBifZM+um6W+WL16dzO+3xceU4LuzQjkDC4II7g3/KuzjOMluL38CkcWujR6rI8FAKAUBixpIidgCQBqbcsxyi/xNRM2+NVT2+r6L3m/Hrc59F27mns3bcuGysSzK41B7IQEZfMZTXF34sLui6Nfz77+J0NV0q+vkzt4m8RZeTcOZfRhZvp+dcm1ro/LaLTukycPcdqjP0MUcv9rOzWkMbIuZ7Fbadwev8AOlXnCr1DmUnpGnIqc4rl7lAbdPGhC5w7hR+7f4C96uft+PtLnIX2e30NBMLiFIAjmUnkArj5AVtdlUlttfQw5Zryf1M32bFk2yYgntaX61jz4667j9DLltfk/qS2xt1JJbvPnjXkBa7yMeSgHl8ajX58K0o16b+iN1WNKb3Pp+pf9xt3hCjEqUYscysQSLaAEjT5VSZ+U7ZLrtE2mpVx+Jd0ORSRqen8/wA8qr+5m1tnLt8cPKuILSKQHF0J5MBzI+Jr6n7OSqeBCMHtrv7mzk+KKX2htrp5EFV6V4oBQCgFAeZAbG2hsbeR6VjNNxfL3PVrfUs26e8mGwcWIR4Zy0q658ksbFVIVTkCtlJa2o5da4TinCOJZFsbJ6lrzj0fcvsbLxoRcY9PiQQfCnU4fEx90ixKZB5LxYyyj41aww+MVx5I2xa9/ciu7Dk9uL2SmK3ok+z/AGTDQrhYCCGs5eR82rXfSxOtzqTfpWjF9mZSv8fLnzPuZW8SioclS0ZIMTxdjyYce/g51lyjmYS189uy52B/d86g20rB41Gcvwy7G+M/HxGl3K4swIJHiAy5mGoXPouYjlfW3pXZyzaY2RqcusuxTqixxctdEWXdSfPh8fgR788LSQj8bquVkHn4UPpftXIe0mO6syvK8umy24dYpVOvzKxFilYXW7eEsQouVVRdma3IDqTXWzz6K4RlKX4u3zKpY1km0l2JDY+HxMkjLhEd3KAyKBGVZL+HiCbwHW9r687VU8dlgLleU2n5a7krBV/Xw9a95qFmZnaQsZCxD5gAQyeAqQoAFstrDTSrLhlVEMeP2f8AC+pGypWSsfidz7VgRxQGzg8DLKSI0ZyOdhWuy6uv8b0ZRhKXZGzi9gYqIXeBwO9r/wCG9aoZtE3qM1+n6mcqLIrbR0fdTY+H+ycJyriRSJRbRieYzWsbchY9K+b8ay7r8uVq2ox6R7+X9e7Okw6VVUo9NvuQe+Xs4gcGVHdMqhVQZSqqo0UC1/Pn1qFi8Usr+60nt789kv7PGx9eh63PXEPDEjrbhXjzE+/GNFPe4ygfI1hmupWOUX36/Bm2nahyy8i8xRG3OqtvZk2aWO2TG7BnUMRyzAG3mAetZxskuiZkpFJ2tvhDhJ5MPKr5RYrlF7hhy5+tWlOBZdBTg0ap5EIy0yv4vfrC3vHHMCD4T4B8/FUuPC7v9Ul9f6Gt5kPRmhNv8CcywG9rG78/kK2x4U+zl9DD7av9v1Jrcjbrzz55FCL/AKNRyPMM1zzty+JqPnYsaq9R6vz/AJGym92N76eh1GHK+tvjVDJaJG2jZXCpa7AW8zRGDnLyKb7SnDYdMi+FZR4j1urDS/TlXZex8tZE4+sf5op+MRfhRb9Tm9fQjnRQCgFAKAUAoBQCgPsTsjB0dkdb2dDYi/MeY8jpUXLwqcqHJbHaNtN86nuDPs8rvbiSM4UkgEKACdC2VABfzteo+JwnGxZc9a6+r6my7LstXLLseGS9jqCCCpBIKkcipGoPnU26iu6DhYto012SrfNF6ZlxOJllBEkruCQWByjORqM+UAtqAdb6iq6jgmHTNTjHqu232JM8+6a1skt2N4pMBLJIkSyiRFVlLFbFCxVgwU/iYEW7VD45wSXEXGUZaaNmFmqhNNdyLklZ3eR7ZpHZ2tyBclrDyF7Vb4GKsXHjSnvRFyLfFsc/U81LNIoC5bp7wrhoDdQSHPyOuvz+lc9xat+Jv1RZ4TTjply2NtsYtc/ur115G/KqNVNPbLJ2JLSJdcWqLZQAvK36Wrd3NBWdv7wLApLe4fu35c9V/hVVl8JjN89fR+nkTcfL10l2NTcnbUcwYKwNiflrVRm40qtcyJsbI2b5S4GcAd78gOv896rtGWtkTvJt2LCQmSVgpscq3GZz2Uda342PO6fLBfv3nkpKK2zgmMx8WKmeWdpEZzzWzKB0FjrpXWwpspgow00vUr5ThN7ltEjszY+zmIMuNa3awX5k3rRbkZa6Rr/mZRqpfVzPu249mQi+HLzSdAdVXzJPP0FMf7Za9WfdX1PZ+BDrHq/oaWx52ZyxYsyqNeigm1gByroOHYuPObhKKfT8/iVeXfakpJnRt0d5JWbgsQSB4e5HlfQkVzPH+EQxLOaG+V/QteHZn2iGp919S2bU2t9njMjRk26swHwHn5CqTDw5Zd0aYd3+9/BEu6yNVbnJ9EUDeneY4sKoUqinNYkam1rn6/Ovo/A+B/2fzTnJOT6dPJf8nMZ2f9oSjFaS9SvV0JXCgMcT3v8A5edDKUdGShiKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAz4OJpHEai5c2A7moWfCMqW5eRvxpNTWvMu+z1OFywIhyL94g+8dSbeZP5VzO9lvrRs4vauRLlgK9SPH7zl2823pJ2YX8N7X/hXpkQuzNrS4Z88LlWIsfMeYqPdTC1cs1tGyFkoPaOy7nbTdkzM/ELWN2ubA9BqAPlUDJ4PTJ7i2vgb682bWmVz2owSYiSILYkKxCjm3LUdenLzpjUQxOnV78/gZTk7o/DyKfsPZkExMM7NBNe6M2gcdUbNoGvqDpfl2rdkW2Q+/WlJef9en1MKoQl92b0ycm3OwcJPGxvL7uUBvoWv5W0qJHiGRYv4df9Dc8WuP4pHvAbkLOcyl4oOlxd38yToPS1eT4nKpcrScvoj1Yik99l9TJtHZsWGHDiUgE6k82tyJq89m/FvulfPslpenyK/i/h11quPfeze3Nw+aYtp4V69bn/ACq54wk4x37ytwW03okN+LkAkm2lufx/KoHBseuF+4xS6PyJOdbKVWm/MqFdQVAoATQIxYe3Qkjz/ShnPfmZaGAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUBv7I2U+IYhbKqi7u3JB3Pc6HSo+RkwojuRsqqlY9IvmzdgYdQFXiLce8rhWkH4jYE2Pa4HlXK5WZZZL7/wCXkXVGPGK3ErG8uCmgZhFDMyj74uSRz1tcfGtFUubuyRNaKZiHxMps9wO2ulSNaNG9mGXZrKDe4rEyIaYWNeMHWfZw18MubkAPpespvoma492antNwyvHG4uXV7AjpcXt8wPlWqLTRtaa6FGk23iFHDlYSr+GVQ9vQnxD4GtMsSvfNFafqun/BsV0uz6r3nrZ22MOjhnwikg80dh9GuKwsotlHUbH80jKNtae3D6lsHtK0ypCEH4na9vQAc6h4/B63YndJ69xttzZcr8NdfeR0+KaVi7NmLa3r6LjU101KFS1E5a2ydk3Kb6li3HBMjgdhr251WcY6Rj8yXg92Wne3YzS4QuBdo/FYdhz+lVvDLuS5b8+hKzIbg0jmFdYUwoD450PpQ9XcxwKBfvoTex+teIym9m4Iq85jHQ4NOYaHBpsaHBpzDQ4VOYaHBpzDQ4VOYaHBpzDQ4VNjR94dNnuhw6bPNDh02Bw6bPT6MZPCrCI6Na49OVV+bjO7TRJx7VW+p8l3wxiLa5B796p7MFrqyfDJXkReL3wxMjRcR8wjYMLixOtyrEWzD1qO6uV9Ubufa6G5tTe1ZQTwhmL5tPuiwGW/wB+JrKEN9DyTIs7euCGS49eX0rZ4JjzkVi5QxuFt8awlU0j3m2dT3EiaPBIzCwYkjzHStN0tJIyqjuTZj3qwxaFitjlObny7itdRtsOXYmUuxY1NVK11I/MzFlp4MRzM+16qUeczN/C7TZBawIqwpy51x5V2ItmPGb2WncXePh4tOIwWJgc2nNvu61FzLHd1fobKYcnRHZcBtxHkaHKL5cw8S2ZTpp3PS1VK5k/gTHGOkc13o2LFHlnga8MjFch0aFxfNGfSx+XXnXS4Gf4qUJ/i1+ZU5GPyPa7EEI6tNkTR8ki0PIaU2epdTDh473toP55fSmzKa7EpwvKvNmOj7wvKmxocGmxocLypsaHCpsaHCpsAw02NDg02NDhU2BwqbAMVebB94XlTYPnBr3Y0ODTY0eZMMDzArFpPuep6NKbYqHpWiWPBmxWyRqy7AFq1PEj6GavkR2J2Ey8tajzxGjdHII2XCEc9KjSqa7m5WJluwO+V4zE0WgQLGEvpYWzHXoPyqtnDfUlwejUG86rCiMpd7HPro2YEfS/Kihphy2upV+Ganxg9EdyWz2mHY9KyVbZ45pGePZzn7praqJGt3I2E2S/YfE1sjjswdyMy7IY89O1q9li8y0zFX6fQ2cLs6aMhkkKt3A110537VpfDd9n9DZ9s9xLZJnP7SQkXzWuQC2pLMOpN+fOpGPgeHJSb7Gq3J51rRsiHyqzIYeHQ6XoemDCx8/CBy5V7s9kSNYmIoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAKAUAoBQCgFAfCKAwTYVG5isJQTWzJSZGybPjPNR9Kjypg+6NsZyXZnkbNi/AO/IViqK/Q9ds/UzwbNiv7tbo0x76MHORvR4RF5KK2qCXY1uTPfCXtXukNn3hjtXukNn3IO1NA+2oeH2gFAKAUB/9k= f.ck

I can't attach a pict


----------



## Peeb

Testing image upload....
(removed lens flipped backwards, hand-held against body for poor-boy macro lens- 3.59 MB file size).

Working?

EDIT:  didn't give option of 'thumbnail' or full size, just attached a file.  Odd.

???


----------



## limr

Probably too big of a file. Resize and try again.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Probably too big of a file. Resize and try again.


How big is "too big"? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

Did I win

or am I insane ?


----------



## Peeb

Peeb said:


> Testing image upload....
> (removed lens flipped backwards, hand-held against body for poor-boy macro lens- 3.59 MB file size).
> 
> Working?
> 
> EDIT:  didn't give option of 'thumbnail' or full size, just attached a file.  Odd.
> 
> ???


Retrying (2.9 MB):  still not working.


----------



## Peeb

2.6 MB:


----------



## Peeb

2.1 MB: (success!)


----------



## Peeb

astroNikon said:


> Did I win
> 
> or am I insane ?


Can't both options be correct?


----------



## astroNikon

Peeb said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I win
> 
> or am I insane ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't both options be correct?
Click to expand...

NO

and who asked you ?!?!
LMAO


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> How big is "too big"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



The eternal question


----------



## vintagesnaps

It's definitely entertaining dropping by here!


----------



## vintagesnaps

All that for that??!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Whew!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

Yay for mandatory meetings at work on my day off!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

pixmedic said:


> Yay for mandatory meetings at work on my day off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Ugh!


----------



## astroNikon

pixmedic said:


> Yay for mandatory meetings at work on my day off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You did tell them that you actually live in the Bahamas and are unable to paddle your boat to the big island to catch the next plane out to make their meeting ... right ?


----------



## Gary A.

I've never attended a mandatory meeting which had anything immediate and mandatory in the meeting.


----------



## pixmedic

I have a lot of mandatory meetings between the CCT meetings, FTO meetings, and flight meetings. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Holy crap... This stupid thread is still alive???  And up to 1267 pages??

That made my day.  Thanks folks, for having absolutely NOTHING better to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps

You're so welcome.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Where ya been??


----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> Holy crap... This stupid thread is still alive???  And up to 1267 pages??
> 
> That made my day.  Thanks folks, for having absolutely NOTHING better to do.



Pix & I keep bumping it.  I made a month-long monologue a while back.


----------



## Stradawhovious

vintagesnaps said:


> Where ya been??



Fighting the forces of evil with my superhuman apathy.


----------



## limr

Ah, I knew the Interwebz wouldn't let me down!


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


>



Meh - either one is fine.


----------



## Peeb

What' the difference between ignorance and apathy?


----------



## table1349




----------



## Peeb

Peeb said:


> What' the difference between ignorance and apathy?


Answer:  I don't know and I don't care!


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya been??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting the forces of evil with my superhuman apathy.
Click to expand...

You are my hero, for creating this POS thread ... Then splitting ...  ^5


----------



## Stradawhovious

I could really go for some bacon pancakes right about now.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> I could really go for some bacon pancakes right about now.


How about some Lemon-Ricotta pancakes with a side of bacon and washed down with Champagne ...
(These were best best pancakes I've ever tasted.)


----------



## Stradawhovious

It's cold today.

Going to be colder tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... We're in the middle of a heat wave. At least 85F today.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Pancakes...


----------



## pixmedic

Waffles

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Blueberry waffles!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

...and champagne?!?!?!?!


good idea


----------



## pixmedic

vintagesnaps said:


> ...and champagne?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> good idea


Not if you Google medical and blueberry waffle 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

vintagesnaps said:


> ...and champagne?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> good idea


no reason not to be drunk in the morning right after breakfast

especially reading this thread.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> LOL ... We're in the middle of a heat wave. At least 85F today.



That's nice.

Windchill of -25f here tomorrow.  Air temp of 3f right now.

I have lots of sweaters.


----------



## pixmedic

astroNikon said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and champagne?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> good idea
> 
> 
> 
> no reason not to be drunk in the morning right after breakfast
> 
> especially reading this thread.
Click to expand...

I'm on shift though 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

So... OK GO came out with their new video today...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153210535420683


----------



## astroNikon

Stradawhovious said:


> So... OK GO came out with their new video today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153210535420683


I already saw that from Facebook.


----------



## Stradawhovious

astroNikon said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... OK GO came out with their new video today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153210535420683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw that from Facebook.
Click to expand...


That's nice.  Watch it again!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Stradawhovious said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... OK GO came out with their new video today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153210535420683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already saw that from Facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice.  Watch it again!
Click to expand...


I mean, unless you don't want t0.


----------



## Taveuni

Come on folks, lift the rating a bit.
I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Taveuni

p.s Note to self: when in space, do not wear a magenta leisure suit.


----------



## pixmedic

Bump

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

pixmedic said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


This clearly needs to be quoted.


----------



## Peeb

Peeb said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly needs to be quoted.
Click to expand...

By me.


----------



## pixmedic

Peeb said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly needs to be quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By me.
Click to expand...

And me

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Peeb said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly needs to be quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By me.
Click to expand...


That seems like a silly thing to quote.


----------



## pixmedic

Stradawhovious said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly needs to be quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like a silly thing to quote.
Click to expand...

Indubitably 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

pixmedic said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This clearly needs to be quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems like a silly thing to quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indubitably
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Statistically speaking, yes.

This has been proved true in the laboratory countless times.


----------



## Stradawhovious

It's cold today.

Going to be colder tomorrow.


----------



## Peeb

Stradawhovious said:


> It's cold today.
> 
> Going to be colder tomorrow.


Really?  It's predicted to be over 500 degrees farenheit above absolute zero in Oklahoma today.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Peeb said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold today.
> 
> Going to be colder tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  It's predicted to be over 500 degrees farenheit above absolute zero in Oklahoma today.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you're above freezing, albeit not by much.


----------



## Gary A.

We're in the middle of a heat wave. This should be another 85F day, warm, toasty and dry. Yesterday, while waiting for the BBQ to warm up I plucked a salad from the backyard: kale, lettuce, parsley, tomatoes, a pepper, a lemon for some zest and a few Mandarin Oranges for a punch of flavor.


----------



## astroNikon

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 115715 We're in the middle of a heat wave. This should be another 85F day, warm, toasty and dry.


is that your breakfast
veggies and wine ?


----------



## pixmedic

On shift today sitting at my favorite post. The beach. 






Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Awaiting a tiny bit of snow this evening.  Less than an inch but, since the air and the ground have remained cold for several days, whatever we get will stick.  NWS is talking about more Monday night/Tuesday morning.  I like playing with the 4x4.


----------



## table1349

Yep, I have always enjoyed the beach as well.


----------



## Taveuni

Don't mind me, I'll just skulk around in the shadows for a bit.
Mind if I help myself to sandwich?...., ok, thanks I think.
Why is it so frickin' cold in here?
Anybody for a glass of Barossa red?...,ok, guess it's ok if I swig from the bottle then.
Anyone seen any good videos?


----------



## snowbear

No snow, and I really don't care now -- sick.

Back to bed.


----------



## Peeb

snowbear said:


> No snow, and I really don't care now -- sick.
> 
> Back to bed.


Ugh!  So sorry- get well, and be well!


----------



## Peeb

On the board!!  Peeb has officially won the interwebz!


----------



## pixmedic

Gratz peeb!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

Ha ha!  Thought I'd post a screen grab before I fell off!!


----------



## pixmedic

Company had no CCT coverage tonight so I got called in to work an overnight shift. 

I hate overnight shifts

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sitting at the tire store getting new tires on the wife's minivan.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here's a thought...

Sasquatch.


----------



## limr

I hear he keeps putting his big foot into his mouth. That's why he's an outcast.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Peeb don't fall off the board! Hang on!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

[insert witty comment here]


----------



## Stradawhovious

Because Thursday.

Enjoy.


----------



## limr

Because turtle.


----------



## pixmedic

Tanooki

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Bacon Pancakes, Makin' Bacon pancakes...

Take some bacon and I'll put it in a pancake...

Bacon pancakes, that's what it's gonna make...

Ba-con-pan-caaaaaaaaaaaaakes.....


----------



## pixmedic

Bump

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Stradawhovious

Holy crap.  So this is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.

Well, ever seen today anyways.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Poop smells like crap.

Just sayin'.






Yeah, I know, but I don't feel like growing up, so there.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Hikuesday...



Left over fried Spam.
I wonder where it should live?
Refrigerator!


----------



## limr

Today is Tuesday.
The work week still continues.
Leo haz a sad.


----------



## pixmedic

wife and child are sick. 
its coming out of both ends. 
someone shoot me now.


----------



## Derrel

snowbear said:


>





			
				pixmedic said:
			
		

> wife and child are sick.
> its coming out of both ends.
> someone shoot me now.



My,my, what a pretty picture you paint...


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife and child are sick.
> its coming out of both ends.
> someone shoot me now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My,my, what a pretty picture you paint...
Click to expand...

Why thank you.  Made it with fountain pen ink.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Stradawhovious

To everyone who sees this, you're welcome.

Enjoy the wondrous glory of Leslie Hall.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> To everyone who sees this, you're welcome.
> 
> Enjoy the wondrous glory of Leslie Hall.



That was effing brilliant. Modern-day Dada-ism, man.


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone who sees this, you're welcome.
> 
> Enjoy the wondrous glory of Leslie Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was effing brilliant. Modern-day Dada-ism, man.
Click to expand...


Look her up on the you tubes... Leslie and the lys.  She performs here (Minneapolis) quite regularly, and puts on an absolute hell of a show.  She's brilliant.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I thought this was Da da.  Da.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> I thought this was Da da.  Da.



Ah yes, a very good song, but I was talking about the Dada movement:  Dadaism - Art and Anti Art


----------



## pixmedic

da da da?
how 'bout some tro lo lo?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Hikuesday....


I love my bacon,
It's like a strip of Heaven.
Sorry Pig, you're dead.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## table1349

Okay, it's time for CUTE KITTENS!!!


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

who opened this thread again i thought i was long gone and i didn't win.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Well, It appears as if I'm all alone in this thread for now...

I think I will take off my pants, cinch them to my head with my belt, and run around all crazy like, screaming like a deranged long-eared bunny.


----------



## pixmedic

Stradawhovious said:


> Well, It appears as if I'm all alone in this thread for now...
> 
> I think I will take off my pants, cinch them to my head with my belt, and run around all crazy like, screaming like a deranged long-eared bunny.


Still some lurkers

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

pixmedic said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It appears as if I'm all alone in this thread for now...
> 
> I think I will take off my pants, cinch them to my head with my belt, and run around all crazy like, screaming like a deranged long-eared bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Still some lurkers
Click to expand...



I know.  

Secretly I wanted an audience for that.


----------



## pixmedic

Stradawhovious said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It appears as if I'm all alone in this thread for now...
> 
> I think I will take off my pants, cinch them to my head with my belt, and run around all crazy like, screaming like a deranged long-eared bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Still some lurkers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> Secretly I wanted an audience for that.
Click to expand...


We don't mind an audience 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Well, It appears as if I'm all alone in this thread for now...
> 
> I think I will take off my pants, cinch them to my head with my belt, and run around all crazy like, screaming like a deranged long-eared bunny.



Double dog dare ya!


----------



## Gary A.

ooooooouu ... Double Dog .... you absolutely cannot back down from a Double Dog Dare ...  (this is getting good) ...


----------



## pixmedic

Doooo eeeeeeet!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Found this somewhere a few years ago.  Somebody's avatar, I think.






It reminds me of Bell, when she wakes me up in the morning.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Found this somewhere a few years ago.  Somebody's avatar, I think.
> 
> View attachment 118045
> 
> It reminds me of Bell, when she wakes me up in the morning.



Cats can be so charming sometimes


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



KISS HIS LITTLE FACE RIGHT THIS INSTANT!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

That's an ugly dog.


----------



## Gary A.

Here's a pretty dog.


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Nope, not going to have any nightmares tonight, nope, not me, nosiree Bob, not me, I say, nope, nope, nope, nope!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A.

That's a cute dog.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's an ugly dog.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius

woof


----------



## snowbear

pixmedic said:


> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



That's NOT an ugly dog.


----------



## jcdeboever

Webster. Nikon N75, really old expired Kodak 400


----------



## Taveuni

woof! woof, woof, woof, woof!
This place is hysterical.
Mods can you please kill me off as requested.
As in dead.
Actually, how about a stay of execution. I found a good thread.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Taveuni

Sh!t, that was a close one. Just as the Doberman was about to clamp its fangs on my lefty, a bloody big owl swooped down and carried me off to safety....I swear I heard several bursts of rapidfire canons going off.
Strange place this is.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ooo Eee, Ooo ah ahh.

Ting, tang, walla walla bing bang.

Seriously.

I mean it.


----------



## pixmedic

I am the walrus. 
coo coo kachoo


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Buenas Dias Leaderboarders. Gary is sitting at the kitchen table sipping his coffee. The Cook, (aka Cookie, aka the Greatest Dog in the world), and he, having finished the morning chores together, are taking a bit of a break.






The Cook in her summer coif.

It was quite windy yesterday, but the morning is calm and quiet. We should all say a prayer for the Brussels victims. Gary is amazed at the sheer volume of raw hate in the world. Gary sees hate here in America as well.

There was an opinion piece in yesterday's Los Angeles Times addressing the walk-out by Rabbis during a presidential candidate's speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee. In the Op-Ed piece the author noted Rabbi Abraham Heschel who protested the war in Vietnam and walked with Martin Luther King. Herschel wrote, "when religion speaks only in the name of authority rather than the voice of compassion, it's message becomes meaningless.". Amen Rabbi Heschel.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 118213


thats cute


----------



## snowbear

(Easter) BUNNY BUMP!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Still hanging in there

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?


It is that it is

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?


Start at post #1 and read through the first 500 or so pages.

There used to be more but some of them disintegrated.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Start at post #1 and read through the first 500 or so pages.
> 
> There used to be more but some of them disintegrated.
Click to expand...

Now it's just us lurkers 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Start at post #1 and read through the first 500 or so pages.
> 
> There used to be more but some of them disintegrated.
Click to expand...


I was trying to avoid that....


----------



## snowbear

look around page two or three, I think.  It just goes downhill from there.


----------



## snowbear

We tried to break it.  We failed but got it banished to the front page only.


----------



## limr

We did try our best. If nothing else, we all honed our postwhoring skills, though I think Gary A came in already a pro 

Hey...where's Gary been??


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?



I think you're winning.
Top Poster of Month | Photography Forum


----------



## robbins.photo

jcdeboever said:


> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?



AHEM!

Dude, seriously?

Geez.  The first rule about leaderboard is that you don't talk about leaderboard...


----------



## pixmedic

Fer realz, yo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> We did try our best. If nothing else, we all honed our postwhoring skills, though I think Gary A came in already a pro
> 
> Hey...where's Gary been??



Good question actually.  Hmmm...


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're winning.
> Top Poster of Month | Photography Forum
Click to expand...


614 -  Wow.. Gabby SOB huh.


----------



## jcdeboever

robbins.photo said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're winning.
> Top Poster of Month | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 614 -  Wow.. Gabby SOB huh.
Click to expand...


Where do you see that? I thought I was top poster of month because I was a cool dude.


----------



## robbins.photo

jcdeboever said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I give up, what is this leaderboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're winning.
> Top Poster of Month | Photography Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 614 -  Wow.. Gabby SOB huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you see that? I thought I was top poster of month because I was a cool dude.
Click to expand...


Oh brother.. didn't we just cover the first rule about leaderboard?  rotfl

From the members screen, top posters - then previous month.


----------



## limr

I


----------



## limr

AM


----------



## limr

NOT


----------



## limr

ON


----------



## limr

THE


----------



## limr

JAMMIN'


----------



## limr

LEADERBOARD


----------



## limr

?!?!


----------



## pixmedic

Yup

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

LEEEEEEAAAAAAADERBOOOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRD!!!


----------



## robbins.photo

We all stood and bore witness to Limr's valiant attempts at upping her street cred.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## pixmedic

Lunch of champions






Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius

pixmedic said:


> Lunch of champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


how did you ever bite your thumbnail that short? or is it growing back from losing it?


----------



## pixmedic

Got ripped off

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Even dummy's are afraid if me... 






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Even dummy's are afraid if me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



The face is kind of plain, but it's a pretty dress.


----------



## pixmedic

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even dummy's are afraid if me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The face is kind of plain, but it's a pretty dress.
Click to expand...



need to work on the expression.


----------



## bribrius

jcdeboever said:


> Even dummy's are afraid if me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


she is hawt, and i wouldnt mind a quiet one.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## vintagesnaps

Does Limr get extra points for bringing in a celebrity appearance?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Does JC lose points for bringing in a dummy??


----------



## pixmedic

bribrius said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even dummy's are afraid if me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> she is hawt, and i wouldnt mind a quiet one.
Click to expand...



the foreplay is probably a little weak....
but other than that, shes perfect.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Uh oh, I didn't wait enough seconds... guess I'll be the one losing points! lol


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Stradawhovious

SHAZBOT!!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Nanoo  Nanoo 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 119068



She will Mess.You.Up.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will Mess.You.Up.
Click to expand...

Right, she definitely is not afraid, can tell by the quick loud snorts.... Oh boy...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will Mess.You.Up.
Click to expand...


Mad Cow.  It's not a disease, it's a way of life.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will Mess.You.Up.
Click to expand...

I so want to get up close with my Holga 120 TLR. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will Mess.You.Up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I so want to get up close with my Holga 120 TLR.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You gonna get all up in her grill?


----------



## pixmedic

Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> You gonna get all up in her grill?



Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...

But, ya, probably just me..


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get all up in her grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...
> 
> But, ya, probably just me..
Click to expand...


Ah, the crucial difference one little letter makes: in my grill vs on my grill 

Reminds me ...


----------



## limr

Wait, what the hell am I doing, including two ideas in one post?


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## limr

This is Leaderboard.


----------



## limr

One must postwhore!


----------



## limr

As I was saying, it reminds me of an actual sentence written by one of Buzz's students in an essay years ago.


----------



## limr

"The Spanish-American War was moistly fought by the U.S. Navy."


----------



## limr

Just one little letter...


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get all up in her grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...
> 
> But, ya, probably just me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the crucial difference one little letter makes: in my grill vs on my grill
> 
> Reminds me ...
Click to expand...

I will gladly take the semantics hit in return for steak...  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Moo?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

COW!!!

What do I win??


----------



## robbins.photo

Stradawhovious said:


> COW!!!
> 
> What do I win??



A copy of our home game.  Here, your going to need this shovel.  Follow me.


----------



## Stradawhovious

robbins.photo said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> COW!!!
> 
> What do I win??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A copy of our home game.  Here, your going to need this shovel.  Follow me.
Click to expand...


SWEET!  It's been a while since I played "bury the mystery evidence".  I'll get my hat!


----------



## bribrius




----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get all up in her grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...
> 
> But, ya, probably just me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the crucial difference one little letter makes: in my grill vs on my grill
> 
> Reminds me ...
Click to expand...


Oh, and solely in the interests of post whoring, technically for me "on" the grill is accurate, "in" the grill is not - since my grill is open topped with no lid.  So technically when I'm grilling stuff it's not really going "in" but rather "on".

But I moistly never invite the Navy.. if that helps.

Lol


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get all up in her grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...
> 
> But, ya, probably just me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the crucial difference one little letter makes: in my grill vs on my grill
> 
> Reminds me ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and solely in the interests of post whoring, technically for me "on" the grill is accurate, "in" the grill is not - since my grill is open topped with no lid.  So technically when I'm grilling stuff it's not really going "in" but rather "on".
> 
> But I moistly never invite the Navy.. if that helps.
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


You are clearly not up on New York urban slang


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna get all up in her grill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm trying to figure out how to get her all up on my grill...
> 
> But, ya, probably just me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the crucial difference one little letter makes: in my grill vs on my grill
> 
> Reminds me ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and solely in the interests of post whoring, technically for me "on" the grill is accurate, "in" the grill is not - since my grill is open topped with no lid.  So technically when I'm grilling stuff it's not really going "in" but rather "on".
> 
> But I moistly never invite the Navy.. if that helps.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are clearly not up on New York urban slang
Click to expand...

Not at all really.  I was thinking if trying an online course or two to catch up but I couldn't make heads or tails of their website and google translate doesn't consider it a language.

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius

post whore number 1,345,456


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius




----------



## jcdeboever

[emoji36] 






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash


So I'm having my Volkswagen washed again


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm having my Volkswagen washed again
Click to expand...

But the way things go with me, the way my luck runs


----------



## pixmedic

Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm having my Volkswagen washed again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the way things go with me, the way my luck runs
Click to expand...

Just as soon as they're finished it will rain.


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> View attachment 119097


Dude - you should clean up your yard.


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119097
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - you should clean up your yard.
Click to expand...

lol. Not my yard


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119097
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - you should clean up your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. Not my yard
Click to expand...


Then call the property standards people.


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119097
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - you should clean up your yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. Not my yard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then call the property standards people.
Click to expand...

no way i like taking photos of trash and run down areas


----------



## snowbear




----------



## jcdeboever

snowbear said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm having my Volkswagen washed again
Click to expand...

Volkswagens are cool. I want to take my wife for a ride in one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the moon is bright, tonight, upon the car wash
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm having my Volkswagen washed again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Volkswagens are cool. I want to take my wife for a ride in one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I want a 
O | | | | | | | O


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Oooo veal cutlets!


----------



## snowbear

Why am I doing this cr@p again?


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> Why am I doing this cr@p again?


why not?


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic

Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> I want a
> O | | | | | | | O



I wonder what happened to Josh.


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Moo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



ARE YOU ALL BLIND?? THE MAN SAID MOO!!! HELP HIM, HIS CREATIVITY IS BEING SURPRESSED!!


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU ALL BLIND?? THE MAN SAID MOO!!! HELP HIM, HIS CREATIVITY IS BEING SURPRESSED!!
Click to expand...

Woof?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

Don't know.  As I go through older photo theme threads I start seeing a number of names that aren't here anymore.


----------



## snowbear

"Meow"


----------



## snowbear

"Squeek"


----------



## snowbear

" "
(fish)


----------



## limr

Meep!


----------



## bribrius




----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> " "
> (fish)


yeah you dont post much on here i get the feeling i missed something while i was gone lots of gone people and some deleted pics


----------



## limr

Obligatory feet on the beach snap:

(Stupid phone. I leveled the damn thing but TPF doesn't recognize the edited version.)


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> " "
> (fish)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you dont post much on here i get the feeling i missed something while i was gone lots of gone people and some deleted pics
Click to expand...


I don't post much?  I guess I don't have very much to say.


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> View attachment 119118



I want one that says "Bugger Off"


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one that says "Bugger Off"
Click to expand...


or "Get the ***k outta here"


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE YOU ALL BLIND?? THE MAN SAID MOO!!! HELP HIM, HIS CREATIVITY IS BEING SURPRESSED!!
Click to expand...

Can I come and see the violence inherit in the system?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Obligatory feet on the beach snap:
> 
> (Stupid phone. I leveled the damn thing but TPF doesn't recognize the edited version.)
> 
> View attachment 119115



At least you're putting some color in your life.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## snowbear

I'm outta here.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## table1349

Mom made us wear this.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Mom made us wear this.
> View attachment 119122


Look at the bright side lads.  No safety helmets.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom made us wear this.
> View attachment 119122
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side lads.  No safety helmets.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

They actually don't mind it.  They have been taught to wear harnesses when we go out from the house.  The wife just got crazy for halloween this last year.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom made us wear this.
> View attachment 119122
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the bright side lads.  No safety helmets.
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They actually don't mind it.  They have been taught to wear harnesses when we go out from the house.  The wife just got crazy for halloween this last year.
Click to expand...

I just remember that same expression on my kids face every time they wanted to ride a bike or strap on rollerskates and mom would start breaking out all the required safety gear.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Yeah, Maggie, the shaggy one, has that same look in that photo.


----------



## jcdeboever

Howdy Hosers... I gotta go doodie.. 





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

The coffee house is getting dangerously close in page count.  Come on folks, don't let those losers get the better of us!


----------



## Stradawhovious

just keep posting...


----------



## Stradawhovious

Just keep posting...


----------



## pixmedic

Posting what? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

Just keep posting...


----------



## pixmedic

Posting what? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> Posting what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk



Moo.


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moo.
Click to expand...


Shoo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> Howdy Hosers... I gotta go doodie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks, now I have to go plop my ass down in front of the tv for two hours with a box of Frosted Flakes and watch cartoons and eat Frosted Flakes straight from the box.  Once Sky King is over I can go out an play.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Hosers... I gotta go doodie..
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now I have to go plop my ass down in front of the tv for two hours with a box of Frosted Flakes and watch cartoons and eat Frosted Flakes straight from the box.  Once Sky King is over I can go out an play.
Click to expand...


----------



## table1349

Ahh Saturday Morning as a kid.  What great shows there were.
First up, Mighty Mouse




Next Heckle & Jeckle




Followed by Bugs Bunny Road Runner Hour




Next came real people TV.  First it was Roy Rogers




Finally the Saturday Morning Cartoons were over once Sky King played.  (Penny was hot when I was 7 years old)





On good days if we were lucky and the atmospheric conditions were just right we could pick up Thunderbirds.





Those were the days.


----------



## limr

Dude, you SO lost a huge postwhoring opportunity there. Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## table1349

Ah yes, back when cartoons were fun not just sweet.


----------



## table1349

I say, well I say this here cartoon takes me back, takes me back I say.


----------



## table1349

Well T.T.F.N.  Got to go get cleaned up and go to the Mega Mart to do the grocery shopping.  If you need anything put it on the list before I go.  Otherwise you will have to wait till next week.


----------



## Stradawhovious

And?   Aaaaaaaannnnnnnnnd?????


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

POST ALL THE THINGS!!!


----------



## limr

POST!


----------



## limr

ALL!


----------



## pixmedic

no


----------



## pixmedic

i refuse


----------



## pixmedic

to post


----------



## pixmedic

in this nonsense thread


----------



## limr

THE!


----------



## pixmedic

anymore


----------



## pixmedic

except for that last one


----------



## pixmedic

and maybe this one


----------



## limr

THINGS!


----------



## limr

I forgot how annoying the jammin' post delay is.


----------



## robbins.photo

As we topped the small rise before us, in the valley below, we spotted them.  I had seen them before of course, in zoos, behind glass, but never like this, never in the wild, roaming free in their natural environment.

But there they were, in all their unfettered glory.  Yes, in the valley below.. Postwhores, as far as the eye could see.

I am not ashamed to admit, I wept at the sight...


----------



## pixmedic

why isnt this thread at the top?


----------



## Stradawhovious

It is now...


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> why isnt this thread at the top?



It was obviously missing one vital element:


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

TTT!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

TTT!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

So... how about that local sportsball team?


----------



## robbins.photo

Stradawhovious said:


> So... how about that local sportsball team?



You mean the Rivercity Roid Ragers or the Philly PEDS?


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... how about that local sportsball team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Rivercity Roid Ragers or the Philly PEDS?
Click to expand...


wasnt that the team with the guy that got arrested for bringing the gun into the nightclub, but was let go because he had scored the winning field point or something?


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> wasnt that the team with the guy that got arrested for bringing the gun into the nightclub, but was let go because he had scored the winning field point or something?



Actually I think that guy played for the Boston Bad Boys.. or maybe it was the Seattle Spoiled Sportstars... 

Oh wait.. no.. it was the Denver Decline to Prosecutes.. that was it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

MOAR POSTS.  NOW!!!!


----------



## pixmedic

No

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## pixmedic

Stradawhovious said:


>


There aren't enough likes for this!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Stradawhovious

pixmedic said:


> There aren't enough likes for this!




Yeah, I was excited to find that.  I really was.


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


>


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119193
Click to expand...


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## terri

Gawd, this thread is stupid....and it makes me laugh.


----------



## pixmedic

terri said:


> Gawd, this thread is stupid....and it makes me laugh.


It's part of my charm.  The only part

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

We watched from afar as the postwhores flitted about, chasing each other to and fro with childlike abandon, their cries of moar echoing throughout the valley below.


----------



## terri

pixmedic said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, this thread is stupid....and it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of my charm.  The only part
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know you're charming, but you're not the OP!    We'd almost have to have a serious talk if you were.    

I think Strad is to blame.   I mean, thank.


----------



## jcdeboever

robbins.photo said:


> We watched from afar as the postwhores flitted about, chasing each other to and fro with childlike abandon, their cries of moar echoing throughout the valley below.


----------



## robbins.photo

jcdeboever said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We watched from afar as the postwhores flitted about, chasing each other to and fro with childlike abandon, their cries of moar echoing throughout the valley below.
Click to expand...


We watched as one of the more inquisitive postwhores approached our encampment.  It circled us warily, before stopping just at the outer edge of our camp.  It raised itself onto it's hind legs and began to urinate, clearly marking it's territory in a ritualistic fashion of male dominance.

It chattered at us briefly, and then disappeared back into the valley to romp with it's cohorts.


----------



## jcdeboever

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We watched from afar as the postwhores flitted about, chasing each other to and fro with childlike abandon, their cries of moar echoing throughout the valley below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We watched as one of the more inquisitive postwhores approached our encampment.  It circled us warily, before stopping just at the outer edge of our camp.  It raised itself onto it's hind legs and began to urinate, clearly marking it's territory in a ritualistic fashion of male dominance.
> 
> It chattered at us briefly, and then disappeared back into the valley to romp with it's cohorts.
Click to expand...


----------



## pixmedic

Moo

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious

terri said:


> I think Strad is to blame.   I mean, thank.




You are welcome!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


>



If you're going to post that, post the whole GIF...


----------



## robbins.photo

jcdeboever said:


>



It returned a short time later, apparently watching us as intently as we were watching it.  Our observations thus far concur with most of the previous research work done on postwhores, that their societal structure is not sufficiently organized for one among them to be considered a leader or alpha.

This particular postwhore, however does seem to be quite fascinated with our presence here.  It was discussed and the group decided to give him a name.  My own suggestion was declined by the rest of the group, they felt it would simply look to inappropriate to refer to the creature that way in their notes.

So a vote was taken, and the others decided on Colin.   I can't say as I liked the choice myself, it reminded me of that actor I never really liked that much.  On the upside though the second choice, Leonardo, was far worse in my opinion.


----------



## Stradawhovious

robbins.photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It returned a short time later, apparently watching us as intently as we were watching it.  Our observations thus far concur with most of the previous research work done on postwhores, that their societal structure is not sufficiently organized for one among them to be considered a leader or alpha.
> 
> This particular postwhore, however does seem to be quite fascinated with our presence here.  It was discussed and the group decided to give him a name.  My own suggestion was declined by the rest of the group, they felt it would simply look to inappropriate to refer to the creature that way in their notes.
> 
> So a vote was taken, and the others decided on Colin.   I can't say as I liked the choice myself, it reminded me of that actor I never really liked that much.  On the upside though the second choice, Leonardo, was far worse in my opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

Yeah, yeah, I know. I almost did and then changed my mind. Foolish. I'm a foolish fool!


----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## Stradawhovious




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## table1349




----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> View attachment 119197



She looks familiar, who is that?


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks familiar, who is that?
Click to expand...


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, sure.. so the guy's got a video or two out.. but.. did he ever play at Marsha's prom?






I think not


----------



## table1349




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## terri




----------



## table1349




----------



## snowbear

Stradawhovious said:


> The coffee house is getting dangerously close in page count.  Come on folks, don't let those losers get the better of us!



I've got a crap-load of posts here I should delete.


----------



## Stradawhovious

snowbear said:


> I've got a crap-load of posts here I should delete.



Jerkass.


----------



## jcdeboever

Monkeys are kewl

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## terri




----------



## Gary A.

Gary's Famous Citrus Marinaded Chicken, swimming in Orange, lemon and lime juices waiting for the BBQ to heat up.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary made some flatbread which he tossed into the BBQ.


----------



## Gary A.

Fini. 

(It was delish.)


----------



## vintagesnaps

Batman and The Stranglers. (Not The Cramps, geez, don't people know the difference?!)


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 119228 Fini.
> 
> (It was delish.)



Man that looks good. Food porn...


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119228 Fini.
> 
> (It was delish.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that looks good. Food porn...
Click to expand...

I am still full from last night.  The bread was especially good.  Try soaking chicken in citrus juices and toss some seasoning into the mix. I totally immerse the chicken because I have citrus trees with an abundance of fruit. I marinade for hours. It is very flavorful. 

A thin strip of chicken was charred.  I gave those pieces to Cookie (the dog), she lifted the burnt pieces out of her food and placed it next to her food dish, refusing to eat it. That is a spoiled pooch.


----------



## Stradawhovious

The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.

It was awesome.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Stradawhovious said:


> The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> It was awesome.


It's them darn Canadians.  They are preparing to invade Minnesota.  Something about wanting to capture the North American Lutefisk market.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Stradawhovious said:


> The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> It was awesome.





pixmedic said:


>



See I told you so, there already flying in medical transportation for the casualties.


----------



## Stradawhovious

gryphonslair99 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It's them darn Canadians.  They are preparing to invade Minnesota.  Something about wanting to capture the North American Lutefisk market.
Click to expand...


They can have it... but they have to take ALL of it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

pixmedic said:


>



Holy sh*t... those still exist?!?!?!?


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It's them darn Canadians.  They are preparing to invade Minnesota.  Something about wanting to capture the North American Lutefisk market.
Click to expand...

Couldn't we just give it to them?  I mean it's Minnesota.  Would we really miss it?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Stradawhovious said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t... those still exist?!?!?!?
Click to expand...



yes....
in _*Iowa*_.


----------



## table1349

I have always suspected that tirediron has been a Canadian spy with military intelligence plotting the seizure of the lutefisk.  This forum is just his cover.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Air Raid sirens went off this morning.  At 6:00am.  For absolutely no reason at all.
> 
> It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It's them darn Canadians.  They are preparing to invade Minnesota.  Something about wanting to capture the North American Lutefisk market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't we just give it to them?  I mean it's Minnesota.  Would we really miss it?
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Heavens no man.  If we do this will be the next step in their world domination.


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t... those still exist?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes....
> in _*Iowa*_.
Click to expand...



Iowa?  Oh come on.. that place doesn't actually exist.  Somebody made it up.. like Hogwarts...


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Heavens no man.  If we do this will be the next step in their world domination.



Dude... maybe it would be best to just hand it over.  I mean first, it's Minnesota.  Second, if we don't, well we face the wrath of the Royal Canadian Airforce:






I'm telling you these guys have a serious chip on their shoulder.  And plenty of waterballoons.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t... those still exist?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes....
> in _*Iowa*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa?  Oh come on.. that place doesn't actually exist.  Somebody made it up.. like Hogwarts...
Click to expand...


Now your just talking corny.


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavens no man.  If we do this will be the next step in their world domination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... maybe it would be best to just hand it over.  I mean first, it's Minnesota.  Second, if we don't, well we face the wrath of the Royal Canadian Airforce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you this guys have a serious chip on their shoulder.  And plenty of waterballoons.
Click to expand...

They just ride like this to trick you in to thinking they are in retreat.


----------



## tirediron

*Gag*  Lutefisk?  I've only known one person who ever admitted to liking it and that was one of your U Ess of Ayians!  You can rest easy, we will NOT be going after Minnesota's strategic lutefisk reserve.  Ever.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> *Gag*  Lutefisk?  I've only known one person who ever admitted to liking it and that was one of your U Ess of Ayians!  You can rest easy, we will NOT be going after Minnesota's strategic lutefisk reserve.  Ever.



Unless of course this is all simply a clever ruse to build a dirty lutefisk bomb.  Far worse than radiation I would think, at least you can eventually wash the smell of radiation off - not with this stuff though.

Oh yes.. diabolical indeed.


----------



## tirediron

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gag*  Lutefisk?  I've only known one person who ever admitted to liking it and that was one of your U Ess of Ayians!  You can rest easy, we will NOT be going after Minnesota's strategic lutefisk reserve.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course this is all simply a clever ruse to build a dirty lutefisk bomb.  Far worse than radiation I would think, at least you can eventually wash the smell of radiation off - not with this stuff though.
> 
> Oh yes.. diabolical indeed.
Click to expand...

Well.. you couldn't have a _clean_ Lutefisk bomb, but I'm pretty sure that the Geneva convention banned the use of Lutefisk in combat along with other chemical and biological agents.


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gag*  Lutefisk?  I've only known one person who ever admitted to liking it and that was one of your U Ess of Ayians!  You can rest easy, we will NOT be going after Minnesota's strategic lutefisk reserve.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course this is all simply a clever ruse to build a dirty lutefisk bomb.  Far worse than radiation I would think, at least you can eventually wash the smell of radiation off - not with this stuff though.
> 
> Oh yes.. diabolical indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. you couldn't have a _clean_ Lutefisk bomb, but I'm pretty sure that the Geneva convention banned the use of Lutefisk in combat along with other chemical and biological agents.
Click to expand...

While Gary has never tasted, smelled or even knew that Lutefisk even existed ... By the conversation I agree with John that using Lutefisk and dirty in the same sentence is redundant.


----------



## robbins.photo

tirediron said:


> Well.. you couldn't have a _clean_ Lutefisk bomb, but I'm pretty sure that the Geneva convention banned the use of Lutefisk in combat along with other chemical and biological agents.



Ahh yes, the 1925 Geneva protocol - reread it.. turns out your right... 

The Undersigned Plenipotentiaries, in the name of their respective Governments: Whereas the use in war of asphyxiating, poisonous or other gases, and of all analogous liquids, materials or devices, ESPECIALLY LUTKEFISH!!!! has been justly condemned by the general opinion of the civilized world; and Whereas the prohibition of such use has been declared in Treaties to which the majority of Powers of the world are Parties; and To the end that this prohibition shall be universally accepted as a part of International Law, binding alike the conscience and the practice of nations;


----------



## table1349

I love Lutefish...................when someone else is eating it...........far...far away


----------



## table1349

Hey, have you noticed that *Stradawhovious *is no longer in the conversation.   I fear that he is MIA and possibly been captured while the Canadians were keeping us off guard.  

We need to mount a rescue!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


>


Mario

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Monday bump!


----------



## robbins.photo

They shot it.  Burned it.  Stabbed it.  Ran it over with a car.  A truck.  A road grader.  One of those steam roller thingys.

Then they blew it up.  Tore it down.  Set it on fire.  Nothing worked.  It was the thread that simply wouldn't die....


----------



## pixmedic

This is the thread that never ends


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> This is the thread that never ends



Great, so now we're all stuck with this mental image of Stradawhovious:


----------



## pixmedic

The Neverending leaderboard....

Now try  not to read that to the movie tune!


----------



## robbins.photo

Could we at least get a dragon?  Sorry but that whole big fluffy flying dog thing just seems so.. well pansy really...


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## limr

I'm sorry, but there are references to being unable to kill the beast and NO ONE SPOKE OF STABBING IT WITH OUR STEELY KNIVES???


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> I'm sorry, but there are references to being unable to kill the beast and NO ONE SPOKE OF STABBING IT WITH OUR STEELY KNIVES???



duh...cause that doesnt work


----------



## table1349

Monday night bump


 
At the Disco that is.  Does that hair and clothes take you back or what???


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Oh my god, have you ever seen that full video?? It's HYSTERICAL!! It's a Finnish video about disco, and at the end they dance to a song called "Moscow" sung in German. It's friggin' brilliant. It's the cheesiest thing that ever cheesed.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, have you ever seen that full video?? It's HYSTERICAL!! It's a Finnish video about disco, and at the end they dance to a song called "Moscow" sung in German. It's friggin' brilliant. It's the cheesiest thing that ever cheesed.
Click to expand...

LMAO

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo




----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


>



Au Contraire Pierre,  Disco Lives On!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

limr said:


> It's the cheesiest thing that ever cheesed.




I see your Finnsco and raise you "Prancercize".


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cheesiest thing that ever cheesed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your Finnsco and raise you "Prancercize".
Click to expand...


I swear, that woman just made a brilliant SNL sketch and didn't even realize it. Exercise gear from the waist down, ladies-who-lunch attire from the waist up. complete with costume jewelry. Prancing to what sounds like Werewolves in London. In a bad wig. Or at least I hope it's a bad wig.


----------



## robbins.photo

Oh hey that reminds me, need to hit the store today and pickup some more eye-bleach.

Yikes.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I thought it sounded like a cross between Sweet Home Alabama and Back in Black! She did a book on this in 1989! yeah that looks about right. Priceless. Here's her website - she has a B.H.S.?? did she just make that up? lol Prancercise.com - Prancercise A Fitness Revolution


----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh now I hear Werewolves, I hadn't gotten far enough.

Reminds me of early flying attempts, I kept thinking she might get off the ground yet.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or there's this.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> Or there's this.



Love that movie!


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


>


Copy Cat.


----------



## table1349

I want to see this one done in a public park like Tia Chi.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Is she having an asthma attack or is she possessed??


----------



## table1349

What could be better than Disco and Richard Simmons???


----------



## vintagesnaps

And disco sucks!


----------



## table1349

vintagesnaps said:


> Is she having an asthma attack or is she possessed??


Your guess is as good as mine.    Here is the ad for her series.


----------



## table1349

The night that Disc and  Comiskey Park were both Blown Up.  Only in Chicago.


----------



## Derrel

OMG...now HERE's a video for bad wigs, camel podiatry specialists, and public workout fanatics...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Get her an inhaler! I think she wheezed up a hairball.

I was just watching that! oh, the 70s... 


Where, wolf?


----------



## table1349

Gotta love Frau Blucher.


----------



## table1349

The reason Vaudeville  died. 





One of the best Mel Brooks movies of all times.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Here Derrel get the book - look, she floats above the ground! (see, I knew she was trying to fly!)

Book - Prancercise


----------



## vintagesnaps

Panic at the Disco!!!!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## table1349




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Watch for Babe Ruth, going to Yankee Stadium in Harold Lloyd's cab.






The cars might be different but our driving today doesn't seem much different!


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


>



We used to sing that to my sister all the time, and yes, her name is Lydia


----------



## table1349

vintagesnaps said:


>


This runs a close second.


----------



## table1349

Guide for wedding photographers.


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> Guide for wedding photographers.


That was some funny ***t right there

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius




----------



## limr




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

What could possibly go wrong? 





Medic, you are being paged.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



GAH!!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Ah, 3 more seconds until allowed to post again. Just like in the good ole days of the Leaderboard heyday. Good times.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Puppy!


----------



## limr

Wut?


----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Puppy!



Congratulations.  You have successfully passed the species identification test.  

Our judges seem impressed....




20160703_2260 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.  You have successfully passed the species identification test.
> 
> Our judges seem impressed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160703_2260 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Monkey!


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 124629



Spooky.


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Monkey!



Again, you have stunned our judges with your acumen.




20160626 149 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have stunned our judges with your acumen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160626 149 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Penis with a beak!


----------



## robbins.photo

limr said:


> Penis with a beak!



Judges?




1985 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## limr

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penis with a beak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1985 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

Geography Quiz:  What city is this?


----------



## table1349

Palmpeii.  Looks like the cap of the volcano is tipping over and ready to erupt.  

Seriously dude, you do not have a career as a hand model.


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> Geography Quiz:  What city is this?



Detroit.


----------



## snowbear

Leonore is the winner and gryphsomething is a the looser.


----------



## table1349

Sorry, I must protest.  I have been to Detroit. That square looks a whole lot better and is in better shape than Detroit has been for the last 20 years.


----------



## snowbear

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry, I must protest.  I have been to Detroit. That square looks a whole lot better and is in better shape than Detroit has been for the last 20 years.


'tis but a cartographic decision.


----------



## terri

Hey, my mother still lives outside of Detroit and I'll be visiting her soon.   No bashing of the Day-twah!    They're sad enough as it is.


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry, I must protest.  I have been to Detroit. That square looks a whole lot better and is in better shape than Detroit has been for the last 20 years.


Downtown and along Jefferson has really been cleaned up. You may not even recognize it. Amazing what getting rid of a lot of the corruption can do for a city front. Cass Corridor is totally under reconstruction with new hockey arena, Fox theatre is back big time. New housing lofts are going up everywhere. The blight is still heavy surrounding downtown but they are slowly and surely removing the burned down homes. Not as many abandon vehicles sitting around. Progress has been steady and noticeable. Way different looking than what I grew up with for sure.


----------



## jcdeboever

terri said:


> Hey, my mother still lives outside of Detroit and I'll be visiting her soon.   No bashing of the Day-twah!    They're sad enough as it is.


What suburb?


----------



## limr

Buzz's mother grew up outside of Detroit, too.


----------



## robbins.photo

On the agenda for today.. 

Chillaxen


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

snowbear said:


> Geography Quiz:  What city is this?


Gary guesses Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## robbins.photo

Wow.. did he really just go there?

He did.. he really just went there....


----------



## jcdeboever

Going after a sandhill crane... didn't work out to well...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh no, it's alive!!


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Oingo


----------



## vintagesnaps

Boingo


----------



## robbins.photo

No, _it's pronounced_ Fronkensteen...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## robbins.photo

_And now, for something completely different...
_
King of the Jungle. What a laugh. No kids, the lion isn't the King of the Jungle. Never has been.

We elephants? Well, you folks call it a herd. Truth is though we're an anarcho-syndicalist commune. We take it in turns to be a sort of executive officer for the week...

But naturally all the decisions of that officer have to be ratified at a special bi-weekly meeting by a simple majority in the case of purely internal affairs... but by a two thirds majority in the case of...

Hey, where are you going? Little brats. Fine.. go sing that stupid Circle of Life song.. like that's a good way to run a railroad or something!




_


_


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Giggity!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

I usually have a 4 way, onion. You did mean something like this didn't you?

Recipe: Cincinnati Chili | Frugal Upstate


----------



## robbins.photo

vintagesnaps said:


> I usually have a 4 way, onion. You did mean something like this didn't you?
> 
> Recipe: Cincinnati Chili | Frugal Upstate



What kind of a nut case boils ground beef?  I mean seriously, how can that even be a thing...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## snowbear




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic

Actual page for a call I was sent to.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Actual page for a call I was sent to.



That can only end well.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## waday




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

20150815 289 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

No caption needed really, picture says it all...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Somewhere in Florida there is a Paramedic Crew enjoying...........


----------



## jcdeboever

My family calls me beav


----------



## astroNikon

I knew I should have skipped this thread today ...


----------



## pixmedic

astroNikon said:


> I knew I should have skipped this thread today ...


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## robbins.photo

20160521 062 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

This is my, "Wow, really?" face...


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Medic at home tonight..........





because his wife was with him at the beach.


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Well can imagine that??????


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


>


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Sharron might want to attend this one........


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Everyone needs a pair.


----------



## table1349

Only in Los Angeles..........................................................................................................





.........................................................................................................................or Orlando.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

The face only a scrap metal dealer could love....


----------



## table1349

Just plain creepy....


----------



## table1349

Why pixmedic will always have a job....


----------



## table1349

Ok seriously, does anybody really need an explanation as to what happened here????


----------



## table1349

When there is no coaster available.


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


>


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







I'm on shift... I can do this all night long


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on shift... I can do this all night long
Click to expand...






I'm retired, I have longer than all night long.


----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on shift... I can do this all night long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired, I have longer than all night long.
Click to expand...


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

If you get lucky with the wife when you get home picture this........


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic

got an  hour of sleep on shift. so tired. 
why does dispatch hate me?
why would facilities send multiple patients on ventilators for stat CT scans in the middle of the $&#*ing night?
what the $&@! is wrong with people?


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> got an  hour of sleep on shift. so tired.
> why does dispatch hate me?
> why would facilities send multiple patients on ventilators for stat CT scans in the middle of the $&#*ing night?
> what the $&@! is wrong with people?


----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> got an  hour of sleep on shift. so tired.
> why does dispatch hate me?
> why would facilities send multiple patients on ventilators for stat CT scans in the middle of the $&#*ing night?
> what the $&@! is wrong with people?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> got an  hour of sleep on shift. so tired.
> why does dispatch hate me?
> why would facilities send multiple patients on ventilators for stat CT scans in the middle of the $&#*ing night?
> what the $&@! is wrong with people?



So they could get them out of the nursing home and make them the hospitals problem to deal with for a few days, obviously.


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## limr




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

Sadly probably true.


----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


>


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Silly liquid cat snakes


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## NancyMoranG

Ferrets..did I beam over to The Coffee House forum? I had only seen them sleeping over there all this time.


----------



## pixmedic

NancyMoranG said:


> Ferrets..did I beam over to The Coffee House forum? I had only seen them sleeping over there all this time.


Our are migratory


----------



## NancyMoranG

Amazing migration pattern for something sleeping 23.5 hrs a day


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Kitty at the plant


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> Kitty at the plant
> 
> View attachment 128109


Please to remove photo.  As per the moderator, this forum is for photos of lifeless animals only.  That one actually moves and appears to have a personality.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Dog doesn't do mornings.


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> Dog doesn't do mornings.


Dog my A$$.  From the looks of things none of the creatures in your house does mornings, late mornings, noon, afternoon, late afternoon, evening, late evening, night, late night, midnight or earl mornings.   Just making an observation.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## robbins.photo

Hmmph....


----------



## jcdeboever

Do you have any biscuits? I like biscuits...


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Do you have any biscuits? I like biscuits...


----------



## pixmedic

Dogs making it hard to get laundry together


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> Dogs making it hard to get laundry together



Are you kidding?  He's obviously gone to a lot of work to push it all together in a nice convenient pile for you.  That's a dog that deserves some bacon....


----------



## jcdeboever

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs making it hard to get laundry together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  He's obviously gone to a lot of work to push it all together in a nice convenient pile for you.  That's a dog that deserves some bacon....
Click to expand...

My dog eats the butt holes out of the underwear. No bacon.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

How hosers get free beer.






Or not.


----------



## vintagesnaps

With Dave Thomas, as the Beaver.


----------



## vintagesnaps

See I told ya. Hosers.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Geez, where do you guys find this stuff, and SO quickly


----------



## pixmedic

Some days you see more than you want to.


----------



## table1349

Somebody's been to Walmart.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Do I even want to know what 'no ISOL, no LBS' is??


----------



## pixmedic

NancyMoranG said:


> Do I even want to know what 'no ISOL, no LBS' is??


No isolation  (nothing contagious)
No lbs (<300 pounds)


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I even want to know what 'no ISOL, no LBS' is??
> 
> 
> 
> No isolation  (nothing contagious)
> No lbs (<300 pounds)
Click to expand...

I do believe that ''tis is one time we can do without the _twenty-seven 8-by-10 color glossy pictures with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each one was to be used as evidence against us._


----------



## NancyMoranG

Almost time for that song to be on the airwaves again...


----------



## NancyMoranG

Why do they only play it at Thanksgiving? That and 'Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald ' ?


----------



## table1349

NancyMoranG said:


> Almost time for that song to be on the airwaves again...


You have but to ask my dear lady,




and you shall receive.


----------



## NancyMoranG

If I had only known I just had to ask....a 70-200 2.8 would be nice. Bring it with you and you can still have the sleeper sofa spot


----------



## table1349

Sorry I only have the 70-200mm f2.8 II. I can bring it along though if you like.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

Is there any position that can render a ferret sleepless?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## NancyMoranG

What did you ever do with your time before you got ferrets?


----------



## pixmedic

NancyMoranG said:


> What did you ever do with your time before you got ferrets?


Took pictures of people. 
I prefer the ferrets.


----------



## table1349

He wanted a pet that was as easy to take care of as his last pet.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

How the medic gets his ferrets.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



TOE BEANS!




pixmedic said:


>



NOSE!




pixmedic said:


>



LIQUID CAT SNAKES!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

The eye opening excitement of yesterday must be over.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

You never have to worry about them running away.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Oh my gosh, are they all right, their eyes are open!!?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Gary A.

I still think they slipped you some opossums and just called them ferrets.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## NancyMoranG

Can someone explain the rating system? I have 643/1 ratings and 113 points?


----------



## NancyMoranG

I think I got 20 puts for a certain #of 'likes' ?


----------



## pixmedic

NancyMoranG said:


> Can someone explain the rating system? I have 643/1 ratings and 113 points?



noone really has a clue....ive been wondering since the software change


----------



## table1349

It is quite simple, the person or persons that can difinatively answer to the following question will then be capable of discerning that information. 

_*Which came first the chicken or the egg??*_


----------



## NancyMoranG

gryphonslair99 said:


> It is quite simple, the person or persons that can difinatively answer to the following question will then be capable of discerning that information.
> 
> _*Which came first the chicken or the egg??*_


But I would have to know if Adam and Eve were asking the question or if the chicken and egg suddenly appeared after the galaxy explosion that created us? 
Hmmmm....


----------



## table1349

Which is why you can't explain to us the rating system.


----------



## robbins.photo

NancyMoranG said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite simple, the person or persons that can difinatively answer to the following question will then be capable of discerning that information.
> 
> _*Which came first the chicken or the egg??*_
> 
> 
> 
> But I would have to know if Adam and Eve were asking the question or if the chicken and egg suddenly appeared after the galaxy explosion that created us?
> Hmmmm....
Click to expand...

Or maybe it was the first chicken laying the first egg that resulted in the big bang...

As for the rating system, it's extremely easy and quite obvious really.  You just need to wait for some old guy with a beard wearing his jammies to wander by and say "10 points to Gryffindor."





Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## dxqcanada

Your pet Rock likes bananas ?


----------



## table1349

Yep, it's especially fond of grapes, but it can't reach the refrigerator door handle.


----------



## dxqcanada

You should build a ramp.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

No the wife and I like grapes too and Rocky would eat them all if he could.  He has no sense of restraint when it comes to grapes.  But at least he gets around more than some ferrets we know.


----------



## table1349




----------



## dxqcanada

At least your Rock is alive ... those Ferrets, I'm not so sure.


----------



## table1349

Yep, Rocky wants to dress up as one of the Rolling Stones for Halloween. 



 


He wanted to be Mick Jagger but he doesn't have the lips for it.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yep, Rocky wants to dress up as one of the Rolling Stones for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 128632
> 
> 
> He wanted to be Mick Jagger but he doesn't have the lips for it.


Ok, just can't.  I mean really, a perfect setup for a joke about Keith Richards and being "stoned"?

No, sorry.  Too easy.  I might grab some low hanging fruit on occasion but I still have some pride...

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Some one decided he wanted to learn to ferret.


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> Some one decided he wanted to learn to ferret.
> 
> View attachment 128690


The eyes are open....fail


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some one decided he wanted to learn to ferret.
> 
> View attachment 128690
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes are open....fail
Click to expand...

Hey give him a break.  This is the first time he has ever tried to be That LAZY!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some one decided he wanted to learn to ferret.
> 
> View attachment 128690
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes are open....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey give him a break.  This is the first time he has ever tried to be That LAZY!!!
Click to expand...

Ok. Nice kitty


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some one decided he wanted to learn to ferret.
> 
> View attachment 128690
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes are open....fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey give him a break.  This is the first time he has ever tried to be That LAZY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Nice kitty
Click to expand...

Nice Fat kitty.


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## dxqcanada




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Show that to the ferrets, they might get an idea of what it is like to be alive.


----------



## pixmedic

My ferrets are better pet rocks than your rock is


----------



## NancyMoranG

gryphonslair99 said:


> View attachment 128740



I am glad to see you have an intellectual pet rock. I would hate to think he sits around all day not doing anything! At least he reads. Is he up to 'See Jane Run' yet?


----------



## table1349

Oh heavens no.   That is a level 2 original McGuffey's Reader that belonged to my Grandmother when she taught in a one room schoolhouse at the Crystal Plains school.  I have all of her McGuffey's readers, the full set as well as her hand school bell.  

Yeah, Rocky hasn't learned to ferret.  He is an active little fellow.


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> My ferrets are better pet rocks than your rock is


Rocky doesn't eat, poop, pee or need his cage cleaned.  Plus his natural curiosity keeps him much busier than any ole ferret.  Rocky is allergic to moss so he keeps on the roll.


----------



## limr

dxqcanada said:


> View attachment 128753



I'm a slacker.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> My ferrets are better pet rocks than your rock is


And Rocky is a better pet ferret than your ferrets are.  Plus he doesn't steal stuff.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## NancyMoranG

Boy, this forum has really enlightened me. I used to think that Gyrphonslair wanted to help me in the forums. NOW, I know he is just trying to stay on Leaderboard!!


----------



## table1349

Na, I don't care about the leaderboard, you can have my post count.  I just like keeping the medic on his toes.  My pet rock is more active than his ferrets.  

Besides you haven't needed much help lately.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Ha, you haven't seen my photos


----------



## table1349

You have to admit, Rocky gets around more than medic's ferrets.


----------



## table1349

It's fun to give medic a little friendly guff.  Besides having retired and not being in Orlando means I have to find creative ways to do so, since the best way to give an EMS Medic grief I can't do. 

Medic, tell me if this is how it works where you are.

I had a freshly minted rookie riding with me and we get a call of a medical check the welfare.  It's on my beat and we arrived before Fire or EMS.  We get inside only to find the victim deceased.  Now I'm not just talking deceased, they were grave yard dead, i.e.. cold.  Livor Mortis had set in.

My rookie, having never been to such a scene in his short lived career and full of the spirit to help begins to render aid before I can stop him.  I was talking to the calling party at the time.  Rookie started CPR.  Of course in walks EMS and by law here if aid is rendered at the time of arrival they had to take over and continue CPR until they arrived at the emergency room and a physician could stop it.

Needless to say the EMS crew knew and did their duty, although quite disgruntledly to say the least.  I well knew that these guys were going to be a bit on the warm side when they got done and would be seeking out my rookie and I so they could discuss the situation.

I explained to my rookie the error of his big hearted way in this situation and suggested that he take them both to dinner when they worked next as he would still be riding with me on their next shift.  He understood his fopaux in this situation and chose to gracefully accept my suggestion and a few days later all was right in his world.

The moral of the story:  If you really want to Piss Off an EMS crew start CPR on a very dead guy when they walk in the door.  There is nothing like getting 15 or 20 minutes of stressful exercise in the middle of your shift for nothing.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Nobooooody knoooooooows the trouble I've seeeeeeeeen!
Nobooooody knoooooooows my sorrowwwwwws!




pixmedic said:


>



Awww, you gave them a nice soft cozy place to snuggle


----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

And that's the difference between a dog and a cat.


----------



## table1349

I would have posted an animated gif of this ferret sleeping, but you wouldn't have been able to tell the difference.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Taveuni

So, these cloistered halls of snobbery are still rolling along. 
Sh!t sorry, thought I was in the coffee hose (sic).


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


>


Have you called the vet?  Looks like your dog has ferretitus.


----------



## table1349

Taveuni said:


> So, these cloistered halls of snobbery are still rolling along.
> Sh!t sorry, thought I was in the coffee hose (sic).


Perhaps you should consider moving from those halls.


----------



## pixmedic

Taveuni said:


> You're right! I've actually tried quite hard to Fuk off  but it appears I'm locked in.
> Kick my arse on the way out, I don't care, I just want my account terminated so I don't get an email every time someone says "nice set".
> 
> Someone will work it out soon I'm sure.
> 
> I will start to get cranky otherwise.


Forum cannot delete accounts.  were just stuck here. Change your password to random numbers and you can't log back in. That's the best you can do.


----------



## Taveuni

I don't want to login.
Seriously the account CAN be deleted.

MODS, don't make me get angry. I can be a right piece of **** if I want to.


----------



## pixmedic

Taveuni said:


> I don't want to login.
> Seriously the account CAN be deleted.
> 
> MODS, don't make me get angry. I can be a right piece of **** if I want to.


We do not delete accounts. Period.
End of discussion.


----------



## table1349

Do you want the mods to whipe your nose for you too?  Go into your profile to the alert preferences tab and uncheck everything. Problem solved.    Even easier go into your contact details tab and change your email address to something like butthead1@pissedoff.net.  You are then lost for ever.


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

I want to know why this is the first time I've seen pixferret - are yall hiding things in these mammoth threads?


----------



## pixmedic

Overread said:


> I want to know why this is the first time I've seen pixferret - are yall hiding things in these mammoth threads?


----------



## Overread

This hiding of ferret is terrible! Have you learned nothing from the TPF cat?


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## NancyMoranG

gryphonslair99 said:


> View attachment 129186



Can you find the 'Back to the Future' clip where Doc Brown says 'Roads? We don't need stinkin roads'... Or such ?


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


>


Well Apparently they will wake up for someone that is worth looking at and gives em a little attention.  Must be the mustache, makes you look like some predatory animal causing them to play dead all the time.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

NancyMoranG said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find the 'Back to the Future' clip where Doc Brown says 'Roads? We don't need stinkin roads'... Or such ?
Click to expand...

You mean this one????


----------



## NancyMoranG

I really need to learn how to do that someday AND especially SOOO quickly!! 


gryphonslair99 said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find the 'Back to the Future' clip where Doc Brown says 'Roads? We don't need stinkin roads'... Or such ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this one????
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


>



Smug little cat snake


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


>


Apparently someone gets bored quickly when you are taking pictures.


----------



## pixmedic

Ferret can nap anywhere


----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

The wife is already starting some Christmas embroidery for a few of my coworkers that love to fish.


----------



## pixmedic

Ah, memories


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

GOOD LORD  YOU HAVE CUT OFF THAT FERRETS NOSE.  *YOU FIEND.  *


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Funny, doesn't taste like Rum.  I think he's lying to us.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Dude, put the FREAKING CAMERA AWAY and let me FREAKING SLEEP.  It's what I do you know.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Photo used for editorial purposes only!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## table1349

Didn't think I knew my anatomy did you?  I had a habit of dating nursing student in college.  Never, I repeat never date a nursing student in their last semester.  They eat, sleep and breath the board exam.  And yes I left the a out of cutaneous.
Hey, I can't spell em all right from memory.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon FM with 35-70 f/3.5 AI-s / Nikkor 52 filter. HP5 400 film. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever

Cat at plant growing fast. Mama doesn't want anything to do with her anymore, especially having five more kittens last week. To young to photograph those however, Mama has them stashed. 











Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


>



"I DISAPPROVE of your shenanigans, sir!"


----------



## snowbear

She's a cutie . . . official desk cat


----------



## limr

You're welcome.


----------



## table1349




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## snowbear

I gots cookies. 




Mmmmmm . . . Cookies. by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

My Cookie


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> My Cookie


She's purdy


----------



## table1349




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Derrel

Meanwhile, out here in Oregon Duck country, we interpret that photo as some sort of nefarious, mean, back-handed slap at the Ducks for losing to North Carolina last night in their Final Four basketball game...you know since the Ducks "_*copulated themselves out of*_" an NCAA title game shot by playing so badly!


----------



## pixmedic

Derrel said:


> Meanwhile, out here in Oregon Duck country, we take that phot as some sort of nefarious, mean, back-handed slap to the Ducks loisng to North Carolina last night in their Final Four basketball game...you know since the Ducks "_*copulated themselves out o*_f" an NCAA title game shot by playing so badly!



i dont watch sports so...i had no idea. 
did the ducks not score enough field goals or something? or was their goalie not able to block the puck enough?


----------



## Derrel

They suuuuuucked on their 3-point field goal percentage!


----------



## snowbear

We need a bump.
http://nbc4i.com/2017/05/01/florida-woman-arrested-after-agreeing-to-swap-sex-for-chicken-mcnuggets/
Who knew Chicken Nuggets were so valuable (Sorta NSFW content)


----------



## Peeb

Speaking of the 70's- fashion mistakes were made.

Xmas- 1978:





That's your Peeb rocking the polyester power-blue three piece, but Dad's plaid trousers really steal the show.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Stop Making Sense.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

"WHADDAYOU LOOKIN AT, HUMAN?"


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear

limr said:


>


Too bad they're so **** homely.  Flying foxes, though, are quite cute.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they're so **** homely.  Flying foxes, though, are quite cute.
Click to expand...


For me, they have crossed into so-ugly-they're-cute territory


----------



## vintagesnaps

Wine, and moonshine... that would be a groovy picnic.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Some funk on a Friday.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Don Cornelius, that's who's hip.


----------



## limr

Oh,  we don't do Funky Friday without some George Clinton!


----------



## vintagesnaps

There's a local public radio station that used to play funk on Fridays but since the station got sold they've been phasing out their programming. It's a bummer

But Bootsy can teach some funk.


----------



## snowbear

Nothing to see, here -->


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5700 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Heh heh...


----------



## limr




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Snap, snap, grin, grin, wink wink - candid photography, nudge, nudge.


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## jcdeboever

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## benhasajeep

vintagesnaps said:


>



Stop.    There is 2 movies I have too watch now!    I'll never catch up if you keep posting clips from more movies.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## Destin

How the heck have I missed this thread until now?!


----------



## snowbear

2018 bump
*
VOTE, DAGNABBIT!*


----------



## limr

Bump!






YOU HEARD THE BEAR! GO VOTE!


----------



## limr

Oh


----------



## limr

Wait


----------



## limr

A


----------



## limr

Minute,


----------



## limr

This


----------



## limr

Is


----------



## limr

LEADERBOARD!


----------



## limr

I


----------



## limr

Almost


----------



## limr

Forgot


----------



## limr

To


----------



## limr

Postwhore.


----------



## limr

GO


----------



## limr

VOTE!


----------



## limr




----------



## limr

So much jammin' easier to postwhore without the time restriction.

Could you imagine how much MORE of a beast this thread would have been if we didn't constantly encounter the "Please wait another 9 seconds before posting" message???

Ah, Leaderboard...a lot of so much silliness.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Silliness?? How about Pschodots play a Raisins/Bears song.
(Some lyrics NSFW but who listens to the lyrics in rock music anyway?!)


----------



## snowbear

They removed the restriction?


----------



## snowbear

Apparently not for us commoners!


----------



## astroNikon

snowbear said:


> Apparently not for us commoners!


huh?


----------



## astroNikon

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently not for us commoners!
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

what?

oh well...

*THE FOLLOWING ERROR OCCURRED:*
You must wait at least 21 seconds before performing this action.

and again

*THE FOLLOWING ERROR OCCURRED:*
You must wait at least 8 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Overread

We have to stop you lot breaking the servers


----------



## terri

All of this silliness can be easily dispensed with.  We used to not count posts in Off Topic.  

    mmm-hmm.  That's right.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## vintagesnaps

Oh no don't bring that back! Please keep it to quality videos.


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> Please keep it to quality videos.



Will do.


----------



## vintagesnaps

This thread should contain something classy. (or is that classic? probably neither)


----------



## astroNikon

vintagesnaps said:


> Oh no don't bring that back! Please keep it to quality videos.


Yes, only quality videos PLEASE


----------



## snowbear

Gotta do it.


----------



## vintagesnaps

This thread is getting entirely too foolish.

Camera alert at 3:30.


----------



## snowbear

vintagesnaps said:


> This thread is getting entirely too foolish.


When was it *not* too foolish?


----------



## vintagesnaps

Best viewed while drinking a Tree Frog Beer.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour... a song for a Friday night! 

I'm miserable now... play the song again the next morning.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Where is My Mind?


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

to the left of me, jokers to the right -
I can see it makes no sense at all...


----------



## snowbear

A tiny bit of risque language, but stay with it until the end.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Still makes me crack up, every time:


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or if you wanna trip out and hear the long version.


----------



## Sil

Music ? this is my favorite post !!! ;-)


----------



## Sil

love....I want to marry you


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

And I don't know about you, but I can't hear Joe Cocker without thinking of John Belushi.


----------



## limr

The original song, a B-side song made mainstream by Nirvana during their Unplugged performance:


----------



## limr




----------



## terri

@limr: Damn, girl.   Let’s go drinking some time.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> @limr: Damn, girl.   Let’s go drinking some time.



You got it!


----------



## limr

If y'all haven't seen The Commitments, go find it and watch:


----------



## limr




----------



## terri

limr said:


> If y'all haven't seen The Commitments, go find it and watch:


Great flick, excellent soundtrack!  Saw it many moons ago.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Need I say anything Monty Python is NSFW. Maybe NS in general!


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## Derrel

You'll get "sic"? What nonsense speaketh this meme?


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> You'll get "sic"? What nonsense speaketh this meme?



I imagine they forgot to add the hyphen that shows that Robin got slapped before he could finish the word 'sick.'


----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr




----------



## limr

Feeling a bit punchy tonight, it seems.

This day lasted about 15 years.

Time for bed.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Photography?? snap snap grin grin wink wink nudge nudge...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Criss cross. Stay off trains and carousel horses! (Movie trailer, long version.)


----------



## snowbear

Leftovers (like this thread)


----------



## snowbear

Valentine's Day bump.
Chicca-boom, chicca-boom, don't you just love it?


----------



## snowbear

Code:
	

lyrext = mfp1.getLayerExtent(mp1.listLayers('tmpBuffer')[0], False, True)
dimx = lyrext.XMax - lyrext.XMin
dimy = lyrext.YMax - lyrext.YMin
if dimx < dimy:
    orient = lytport
    portrait(orient)
elif dimx > dimy:
    orient = lytland
    landscape(orient)
elif dimx == dimy:
    print('Square orientation')
else:
    print('WTF? X = {}, Y = {}'.format(lyrext.XMax - lyrext.XMin), (lyrext.YMax - lyrext.YMin))


----------



## vintagesnaps

Loading 3, loading 3...


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Boston v. Carolina 'Whalers'.


----------



## vintagesnaps

These go to 11.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Does this look inanimate to you??


----------



## vintagesnaps

Team Captain Socrates scores!!


----------



## Derrel

1,355 Completed pages, and we are JUST NOW getting to, "Goes to 11," from This Is Spinal Tap???


----------



## Derrel

I love Karl Marx warming up at around the 2:20 mark!


vintagesnaps said:


> Team Captain Socrates scores!!


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> 1,355 Completed pages, and we are JUST NOW getting to, "Goes to 11," from This Is Spinal Tap???



Who's willing to go through all the pages to confirm or refute this??


----------



## vintagesnaps

Slackers.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Probably NSFW. Possibly not safe for anyplace.


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

He gave his life for tourism. Funky Tut.


----------



## vintagesnaps

We're trying to run a hotel message board here!


----------



## vintagesnaps

As Terri said...


----------



## vintagesnaps

_These_ Commodores?? in bellbottoms!






And may Don Cornelius be resting in peace.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or this Commodore?? Shatner likes it!


----------



## Derrel

Don Cornelius! FTW!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?? A 5 oz. bird could not carry a 1 lb. coconut. It's a simple question of weight ratios...


----------



## vintagesnaps

What _is_ the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow??


----------



## vintagesnaps

I've told you once. No you didn't! That was never 5 minutes.


----------



## compur

One of my favorite albums from the 60s. Saw them at the Fillmore back in the day.





I recently figured out they weren't really from the streets of Chicago as their album covers implied. Or _any _streets. They were rich kids. But, they sure could play. Especially Paul (harp) and Mike (lead git).


----------



## vintagesnaps




----------



## vintagesnaps

Can you dig it?


----------



## snowbear

One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## vintagesnaps

He's a computer man!






Computers the size of the room!


----------



## vintagesnaps

It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!

Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!
> 
> Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS



Okay, who has a Sam's Club membership and is willing to send me some boxes?


----------



## limr

Speaking of cats...

(Sound definitely on.)


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!
> 
> Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who has a Sam's Club membership and is willing to send me some boxes?
Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/Kelloggs-Cat...ocphy=9007654&hvtargid=pla-646114420071&psc=1




limr said:


> Speaking of cats...
> 
> (Sound definitely on.)


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!
> 
> Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who has a Sam's Club membership and is willing to send me some boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Kelloggs-Cat...ocphy=9007654&hvtargid=pla-646114420071&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of cats...
> 
> (Sound definitely on.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A-ha! They lied! It is not exclusive to Sam's Club! Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!
> 
> Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who has a Sam's Club membership and is willing to send me some boxes?
Click to expand...

Sorry, not a "member".  How can they put glitter in food?  

As I recall, glitter is as sharp as glass (I've been cut by it).


----------



## snowbear

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cat! it's a unicorn! it's a Caticorn! How have I not seen this before??!
> 
> Caticorn Cereal Just Hit Sam's Club — And It GLITTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, who has a Sam's Club membership and is willing to send me some boxes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, not a "member".  How can they put glitter in food?
> 
> As I recall, glitter is as sharp as glass (I've been cut by it).
Click to expand...

I bet it's just very shiny sugar.


----------



## vintagesnaps

It started out as an exclusive from Sam's Club, then was available from other stores and Amazon, etc. It said edible glitter that apparently you can hardly see and it tastes rather blandly strawberry-ish. Hurry, order you some now!! 

Or get a Gund, a rainbow shimmery one! that you can snuggle. 

http://www.amazon.com/GUND-Rainbow-Shimmer-Caticorn-Multicolor/dp/B07M5CB2FQ/ref


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or a Pandicorn, or a Slothicorn...

Or make one out of frosting.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Sci-fi Tuesday, Dave.


----------



## limr

vintagesnaps said:


> It started out as an exclusive from Sam's Club, then was available from other stores and Amazon, etc. It said edible glitter that apparently you can hardly see and it tastes rather blandly strawberry-ish. Hurry, order you some now!!
> 
> Or get a Gund, a rainbow shimmery one! that you can snuggle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GUND-Rainbow-Shimmer-Caticorn-Multicolor/dp/B07M5CB2FQ/ref



Nah, the plush toy ain't my style. My possible course of action is to buy the cereal, decide it is way too sweet so only eat a handful of dry cereal once in a while until a month later and it is stale, then throw it out or leave it outside for the birds and squirrels. Or I can just be glad that it exists and be done with it


----------



## Jeff G

I love DEVO!  But you are right about Close Encounters, used to love that movie, now it just doesn't  push the same buttons.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Saw this today. Get down, on it!!


----------



## vintagesnaps

And this, on now no longer Paladia.


----------



## limr

I love Devo.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Ya ya ya.


----------



## Jeff G

Devo is still one of my fave's.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Music, on television, what a novel concept.






What's a redundance sequencer? the thing that causes videos to keep repeating on the Tube?


----------



## Jeff G

I miss MTV before it got stupid.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Sorry no song for that, only this... Maybe they shouldn't have stopped listening to Billy Idol!


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Overread

Still can't beat the original


----------



## compur

Love the dancers ...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Goin' to a Go-Go. Or shoppin' for spark plugs.


----------



## compur

^ Groovy


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps

Twist off.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans...  or lobster thermidor....
Oh! we'll have to watch the tele then...
Always look on the bright side of life...


----------



## vintagesnaps

'Have you seen the trophy?? it's a pot of beans!!' 

You have to go, Mike. 
'Listen, if you don't go, you're gonna regret it.....'


----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps

Hello Canada...
and hockey fans in the United States and Newfoundland...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Well east coast girls are hip. The west coast has the sunshine...


----------



## vintagesnaps

California girls in the Twilight Zone (an 80's 'nightmare' version?? plenty of hair mousse, suspenders...).


----------



## Jeff15

California girls, The Beach Boys, oh those were the days........


----------



## vintagesnaps

I hate when it would do that (30 seconds in).


----------



## vintagesnaps

Get out the headbands and leg warmers and show us your best mullet.


----------



## vintagesnaps

'No Dopey Springsteen Music Allowed' ??! in a UHF station in Jersey.


----------



## Derrel

Love the vintage MTV videos!


----------



## vintagesnaps

'Let's not go to Camelot, it is a silly place.'


----------



## vintagesnaps

This, that, the coming, the next; tomato tamata, potato potata...


----------



## vintagesnaps

Lady Day.


----------



## snowbear

Enjoy.


----------



## Derrel

Brings back memories of junior high dances !


----------



## vintagesnaps

This entire post could be NSFW, but for those working from home, does it matter?

I drink therefore I am. Bruce.






The Bruce lyrics if you want to know...






The extended and NSFW original Bruces live version for those who are in particularly bored Bruce quarantine.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Let's dance in the street while we're goin' to a go-go, and have a shindig.


----------



## Jeff G

Oh man, I going to have the locomotion in my head for the next week! Good thing I love that song.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Just heard this... and never mind the bollocks.


----------



## vintagesnaps

TV licence anarchy.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Queenly matters.


----------



## Jeff G

Lol! Haven't seen the young ones in a long time!


----------



## vintagesnaps

Well, then... 'bout time you saw the People's Poet.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Cool photo booth at 2:12. 






From this episode I realized we have since lost Rik, gone too young, and Lemmy...


----------



## vintagesnaps

We aren't getting tired of The Smiths, are we? (If so, don't tell Leo...)


----------



## Jeff G




----------



## Jeff G

How about a little bump on current affairs.


----------



## limr

And now back to The Smiths!


----------



## limr




----------



## snowbear




----------



## limr

Ooooooh, double the cool! Radiohead covering The Smiths:


----------



## snowbear




----------



## vintagesnaps

OK you hosers and slackers, the Leaderboard has been neglected for far too long.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Gals grab your bobby socks and saddle shoes, guys get a jacket made out of your daddy-o's car seat cover.


----------



## Space Face

I think I could just about dad dance the Stroll


----------



## snowbear

THIS THREAD WILL NOT DIE!


----------



## snowbear

For whatever reason, I'm restoring my old posts in here.


----------



## vintagesnaps

The Leaderboard is back!!


----------



## astroNikon

I forgot to pick up my prize from way back.  Where's the lost and forgetten desk ?


----------



## limr

Leaderboard! Leaderboard! Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Oops, sorry, did that wrong.


----------



## limr

Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Leaderboard!


----------



## limr

Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

Oh


----------



## snowbear

Leaderboard!


----------



## snowbear

. . .


----------



## snowbear

Flashbacks!


----------



## snowbear

It looks like


----------



## snowbear

the delay is gone.


----------



## snowbear

_shhhhh_


----------



## Warhorse

Sheesh!


----------



## limr

No delay!


----------



## limr

No delay!


----------



## limr

No delay!


----------



## snowbear

Leaderboard


----------



## snowbear

Oh, Leaderboard


----------



## snowbear

To ignore you we try


----------



## snowbear

Leaderboard


----------



## snowbear

Oh, Leaderboard


----------



## snowbear

You won't jammin' die


----------



## snowbear

Hehehehehehehe


----------



## snowbear

I might have a Jeep thing tomorrow


----------



## snowbear

I'll have to wait and see


----------



## snowbear

Cars, lights & sirens


----------



## snowbear

It should be fun


----------



## snowbear

Why, oh, why


----------



## snowbear

am I doing this again?


----------



## snowbear

Maybe I need a break from the house renovation.


----------



## snowbear

Nah.  I'm just


----------



## snowbear

jammin


----------



## snowbear

bat$... crazy.


----------



## snowbear

But I've got to get an early start


----------



## snowbear

tomorrow. So ...


----------



## snowbear

goodnight


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

I found an error


----------



## snowbear

in my last "Oh Leaderboard" poem


----------



## snowbear

I fixed it.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe it's time for a new one.


----------



## snowbear

Leaderboard,


----------



## snowbear

oh, Leaderboard.


----------



## snowbear

Mt taties are mash


----------



## snowbear

Leaderboard,


----------



## snowbear

oh, leaderboard.


----------



## snowbear

You're a thread of pure trash


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

Come on, Leo; I know you're there.


----------



## snowbear

Postwhore with me a little.


----------



## snowbear

Hmmm . . .


----------



## snowbear

should we make this thread a sticky?


----------



## snowbear

There is a digital alarm clock in my living room


----------



## snowbear

I had to shut off the power a while back, and didn't reset the clock when I turned the power back on.


----------



## snowbear

<Flashing>7:46   7:46   7:46    7:46   7:47   7:47   7:47   7:47


----------



## snowbear

I guess I should fix it.


----------



## snowbear

But I really don't care, right now


----------



## snowbear

7:48   7:48   7:48   7:48


----------



## snowbear

Hey: 20,000 messages!


----------



## snowbear

MLW is watching a previous season of Project Runway


----------



## snowbear

The one where Christian Siriano wins the season.


----------



## snowbear

He's originally from Annapolis, MD.


----------



## snowbear

Annapolis is the home of the US Naval Academy


----------



## snowbear

Anchors away


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

P'W'ing a little today.


----------



## snowbear

I have to start clearing out one of the old sheds.


----------



## snowbear

There are two on the property but they are in bad shape so they need to go


----------



## snowbear

I'm only allowed to have two, so one has to be taken down before I can bring in a new one


----------



## snowbear




----------



## snowbear

That's enough for now


----------



## snowbear

I'll probably come back after working on the first shed


----------

